#ubuntu-it 2010-11-08
<[Enrico]> fabio333: mah guarda li c'è poco da fare, non c'è più sviluppo su quel fronte (r100 e r200)
<[Enrico]> non c'è il tempo, non c'è chi scrive codice, non c'è chi testa
<[Enrico]> il team radeon è dannatamente piccolo
<fabio333> ma non ha neppure senso considerando che è un ferrovecchio
<[Enrico]> e per giunta siamo in un periodo di doppia transizione
<[Enrico]> classic mesa -> gallium3d e in più ci sono le nuove features grazie alla documentazione/codice forniti da AMD
<fabio333> hai provato a modificare migrationheuristic in xorg?
<[Enrico]> fabio333: è meglio lasciarlo com'è
<fabio333> su smart va meglio però
<[Enrico]> mettere greedy aiuta per certe cose, ma affossa le performance per altre
<[Enrico]> fabio333: è relativo ai tuoi bisogni..... se per te va meglio usalo ^^
<fabio333> infatti greedy in alcuni casi rallenta in maniera spaventosa
<fabio333> quindi non c'è una impostazione ottimale per tutti
<fabio333> ultima cosa: come si chiama il prog per catturare lo schermo in kde?
<[Enrico]> fabio333: ksnapshot
<fabio333> sapevo che c'era la k, non ricordavo il resto
<fabio333> grazie.
<[Enrico]> prego ^^
<[Enrico]> fabio333: btw puoi anche disabilitare il desktop semantico se hai così tanto bisogno di ram, ma anche quelli saranno 10 MB
<fabio333> non sono 10 mega
<[Enrico]> e allora no
<fabio333> disattivato quasi tutto
<fabio333> considera che ho solo 440 mega di ram
<[Enrico]> ti capisco :)
<[Enrico]> fabio333: mi hai fatto venire in mente un interessante quesito. kde ha una UI per netbook...... chissà se occupa meno ram di quella normale
<fabio333> ci stavo pensando ma non credo
<[Enrico]> fabio333: provare non costa nulla
<yvesBsAs> le ultime release Canonical non sono famose per il risparmio della ram
<ichi> sera a tutti
<ichi> ho un problema, io ricordo che potevo scegliere con quale kernel avviare ubuntu
<ichi> premendo esc quando grub caricava
<[Enrico]> yvesBsAs: ubuntu è un sistema moderno, è fatto per pc moderni, penso sia normale
<fabio333> shift
<ichi> adesso nn lo fa +, come faccio a rimettere quella opzione per scegliere quale kernel usare?
<ichi> shuft?
<fabio333> shift
<yvesBsAs> ciao ichi ora si agisce con il tasto shift
<ichi> ah ok
<fabio333> o shuft?
<ichi> grazie mille ora provo
<ichi> sheft
<ichi> oO
<yvesBsAs> [Enrico], si, non dico il contrario, appunto con 512 Mb di ram diventa abbastanza ristretto il panorama..
<[Enrico]> yvesBsAs: si ormai 512 non bastano manco per respirare
<ichi> ottimo ora va
<ichi> grazie mille ragassi
<jumpy> salve
<yvesBsAs> alcune schede video hanno 1 Gb... figurati :D
<fabio333> ultima cosa: hal si può rimuovere?
<fabio333> non è che poi non mi da info su chiavette ecc???
<yvesBsAs> fabio333, se vuoi grattacapi si :D
<ichi> poi ho un altro problemino
<ichi> ho comprato una batteria a 9 celle per il mio aspire one a110
<ichi> x un po' il manager della batteria va bene, sia sotto carica che solo batteria
<ichi> dopo un po' però si pianta
<ichi> e tipo anke se sta sotto 3 ore e mezza in carica mi segna ke la batteria sta a 49%
<ichi> oppure lo stacco dalla carica e l'icona (così come la descrizione nel tooltip) mi indica che il pc è ancora sotto carica
<ichi> qualcuno sa il motivo e possibilmente la soluzione? magari dei drivers o dei moduli x la batteria (ke è originale e quindi compatibilissima con questo netbook)
<fabio333> acpi
<[Enrico]> fabio333: non puoi rimuovere hal attualmente
<fabio333> bisogna vedere come riconosce la batteria
<ichi> acpi? cosa devo fare?
<fabio333> hal: devo tenerlo ?
<[Enrico]> si
<[Enrico]> fabio333: se vuoi il 100% delle funzionalità almeno
<ichi> devo fare sudo apt-get install acpi?
<fabio333> ichi: no
<ichi> cosa devo fare?
<fabio333> tipo con cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info  ha le info sulla batteria
<ichi> ok spe
<ichi> ti ringrazio in anticipo intanto
<fabio333> bisogna vedere come viene riconosciuta la batteria e anche la gestione del risparmio
<[Enrico]> BAT0 forse
<fabio333> è sicuramente un problema trattato in rete
<fabio333> no 1
<ichi> bat1 bat 1
<ichi> spe
<fabio333> alemno a me la prende così
<fabio333> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
<ichi> sisi anke a me
<fabio333> ichi: fa una ricerca online
<ichi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527911/
<[Enrico]> be io vado a letto. buona notte
<ichi> ciao [Enrico] notte
<fabio333> notte
<ichi> fabio333, quello è il paste del comando che mi hai detto
<fabio333> ma la batteria dura?
<ichi> sisi
<ichi> dura
<yvesBsAs> ichi,
<yvesBsAs> http://launchpad.net/bugs/641839
<yvesBsAs> https://launchpad.net/bugs/648252
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 641839 in linux "Ubuntu doesn't recognize battery on Acer Aspire One" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 648252 in linux "acpi battery current rate erroneous during several seconds after (dis)connecting to the main" [Undecided,New]
<ichi> però se sono in giro mi serve anke di sapere se è quasi scarica no, sennò mi muore mentre faccio qualcosa magari
<ichi> uhm
<ichi> yvesBsAs, quindi non c'è soluzione?
<fabio333> no idea
<knap> Hi
<fabio333> non conosco  i problemi di quel netbook
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, da cosa vedo li è comunque una cosa conosciuta, quindi non è un problema hardware del tuo
<ichi> mannaggia
<ichi> bho
<ichi> la cosa strana è ke a volte rileva, a volte no... ora come ora però mi chiedo quanto sia precisa la rilevazione allora
<ichi> perchè non si freeza sempre ma random
<ichi> poi una volta che s'è freezato l'applet, nn si sblocca + penso fino a quando nn spengo e riaccendo il pc
<ichi> nn ho fatto caso a questo
<fabio333> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/Ubuntu9.10
<fabio333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/572564
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 572564 in gnome-power-manager "Indicator-applet does not reflect battery status on aspire one 110" [Undecided,New]
<ichi> so solo che ieri l'ho usato arecchio da batteria e mi segnava sempre 34% e quando son tornato a casa mia e l'ho collegato, beh era quasi morto su un bel 10% con applet rosso che mi bestemmiava in aramaico XD
<fabio333> notte
<ichi> yvesBsAs, nel caso fosse un problema di kernel, io ho il 2.6.31-22 generic, c'è la possibilità di metterne uno + recente che tu sappia?
<ichi> 2.6.32-21 magari
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, ma sei su Karmic?
<ichi> 9.10
<yvesBsAs> si, è lei :(
<ichi> eh lo so
<ichi> ma è l'unica che riesco a mettere su sto netbook dei poveri
<yvesBsAs> ho un brutto ricordo di quella :P
<dao984> sera
<ichi> lol
<ichi> immagino
<ichi> purtroppo è quella ke mi da meno problemi, le altre mi danno sempre un sacco di menate che nn mi ricordo neanche, so solo che provata la 10.04 e la 10.10 son dovuto tornare alla 9.10
<Carlin0> pure io... tornai subito a jaunty
<ichi> ve? chi lascia la strada vecchia x quella nuova e.. XD
<yvesBsAs> non pasticciarla troppo, ti conviene
<dao984> la 10.10 a 64bit è una bomba
<Carlin0> dao984, dipende dall'hardware
<ichi> Carlin0, sai mica come portarmi il kernel a 2.6.32-21
<ichi> ?
<dao984> beh si... cmq io avevo messo la 32 bit e dava un sacco di problemi, poi con la 64 invece no :)
<Carlin0> ichi,  la 10.04 che problemi ti dava ?
<ichi> nn ricodo, mi spiace, mi ricordo che era lentissima, che nn mi leggeva la schedina AWUS036H e poi nn so che altro
<Carlin0> ichi, i kernel li trovi gia pacchettizzati deb ma , nulla di certo che vadano bene
<ichi> so solo che dopo due giorni son tornato alla 9.10
<dao984> scusate una domanda...
<ichi> dica
<dao984> ho provato la live dell'ultimo opensuse e quando si avvia si vedono tutte le scritte che scorrono con il loghetto di poensuse
<dao984> oppen*
<dao984> vabbè quello
<Carlin0> ichi, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ichi> lol
<dao984> volevo sapere se potevo fare una cosa simile pure su kubuntu
<ichi> visto che sono ignorantissimo in materia, se io mi carico il kernel v2.6.37-rc1-maverick/ che succede? butto il pc? XD
<dao984> cioè mettere tipo un' immagine di sfondo, non sò, a tutte quelle scritte che appaiono al boot se disattivi plymouth
<Carlin0> ichi, se non va avvii con il vecchio kernel e rimuovi il nuovo
<Carlin0> però ichi  ...
<ichi> si dimmi
<Carlin0> 2.6.32 per karmic non ne vedo
<ichi> uhm
<ichi> dove lo vedo l'ultimo di karmic?
<Carlin0> nel link che ti ho passato
<dao984> carlino ne sai qualcosa tu?
<ichi> v2.6.31.13-karmic?
<Carlin0> il + aggiornato per karmic sembra essere il 2.6.31.13
<ichi> .. ma io ho il 2.6.31-22 oO
<ichi> fa qualcosa se io ho scritto 2.6.31-22-generic?
<Carlin0> dao984, no
<yvesBsAs> magari hai i backports o i partners
<ichi> io?
<dao984> se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa sono qui è...
<ichi> che brutto essere ignoranti T_T
<yvesBsAs> ichi, sono repositori
<ichi> si intendevo
<yvesBsAs> dao984, ma in che senso?
<ichi> se per karmic l'ultimo kernel che c'è è il v2.6.31.13 e il ho il -22-generic
<ichi> è xkè ho i backports?
<dao984> su quello che ho scritto sopra yvesBsAs
<Carlin0> dao984,  non uso kubuntu ma secondo me dovresti cercare un pymouth già fatto perché farlo non ne ho proprio idea
<yvesBsAs> ichi, probabilmente sono attivi, comunque non credo siano colpevoli di qualcosa loro
<dao984> carlino, non so se è un vero e proprio pymouth, hai presente se lo disabiliti, che vedi tutte quelle scritte che scorrono che ti dicono lo stato del sistema...
<yvesBsAs> sembra sia un problema piuttosto esteso e recente
<yvesBsAs> dao984, se vuoi le scritte levi il "quiet"
<ichi> uff.. sto netbook inizio ad odiarlo XD
<yvesBsAs> nella stringa del grub
<dao984> ecco su opensuse c'è una cosa così però con una risoluzione alta, e dei loghi foto ecc
<dao984> yvesBsAs si si fin li ci sono ::)
<dao984> che ne sò c'è pure su debian una cosa del genere mi sa, che si vede tux e le scritte, ecco io volevo fare una cosa tipo così
<yvesBsAs> OpenSuse modda il suo, non è semplice trasportarlo da un altra parte
<aldo> salve
<ichi> ciao aldo
<dao984> mah boooh
<aldo> ho dei problemi con wine
<yvesBsAs> (in ogni caso io mi guarderei bene anche solo di sfiorarlo, sto maledetto intruglio...)
<aldo> ogni volta che apro un eseguibile .exe
<aldo> The file '/home/aldo/Scaricati/FullTiltSetup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<yvesBsAs>  is not marked as executable
<ichi> sudo chmod +x
<ichi> io farei..
<ichi> XD
<aldo> giustissimo ichiii
<aldo> :D
<yvesBsAs> basta un click destro :D
<ichi> da console faceva + bello dai ghgh
<yvesBsAs> si, ma si sa mai che sbaglia mira :P
<ichi> :xù
<ichi> io invece
<ichi> fortunatamente ho una 9 celle e mi dura circa 9 ore, sennò con quella originale dell'aspire-one da 3 celle (ke x me è mezza cella scrausa) mi durava si e no due ore ma a dire tanto.. e ke uso openbox io ke nn consuma niente
<ichi> con la sua originale muore da solo senza fare niente oO
<Carlin0> ichi, passa in chat va ...
<Carlin0> !chat | ichi
<ubot-it> ichi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eevan> !chat
<roxdragon> !lol
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lol'
<ichi> ?
<dao984> scusate sono sempre io
<dao984> posso postare un link per farvi capire bene di che stavo parlando?
<yvesBsAs> dao984, passa in chat
<dao984> privata?
<yvesBsAs> !chat | dao984
<ubot-it> dao984: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dao984> ma no è supporto cmq...
<dao984> piu o meno
<dao984> se ti metto sto video di youtube e lo fermi al secondo 28 si vede quello di cui stavo parlando...
<ichi> Carlin0, per installare il kernel di karmic koala (ci provo) quale file devo scaricare? io ho un i386 ma vedo che ci sono sia linux_headers sia linux_source che linux_image
<Carlin0> tutti e 3
<Carlin0> a no..
<ichi> o.o
<Carlin0> cmq sono 3 file
<dao984> yvesBsAs te lo mando?
<Carlin0> apse...
<ichi> si
<Carlin0> 2 headers e 1 image
<ichi> ah
<ichi> ok mi cerco una guida su come installarli allora
<Carlin0> devi scaricare headers della tua struttura +
<yvesBsAs> dao984, è personalizzazione / modifica
<eric86> ciao a tutti è quasi un anno che uso ubuntu sul pc però da ex utilizzatore windows forse ne riesco a sfruttare l'1% siccome sono appassionato qualcuno mi sà dire dove posso trovare una buona guida dei comandi per terminale e dei vari utilizzi?
<yvesBsAs> non un mal funzionamento di un qualcosa
<dao984> ok quindi chat?
<yvesBsAs> si
<ichi> sah provo e vado a nanna
<ichi> grazie a tutti, buonantte ^^
<dao984_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<edward__> ragazzi qualcuno di voi utilizza una scheda molto vecchia che si chiama tnt2
<Odo> Giorno
<mlazzari2> giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<nicotano> buongirno
<nicotano> buongiorno
<gian> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa come togliere kubuntu e installare al suo posto ubuntu 10.04?
<glpiana> ola
<gian> ola
<gian> mi servirebbe un aiuto per togliere da notebook kubuntu e meterci ubuntu ma lasciare comunque win
<glpiana> gian, basta che installando ubuntu tu gli indichi quali partizioni utilizzare (cioè le stesse in cui ora hai kubuntu)
<alessandro_> salve ragazzi/e ho appena finto di installare ubuntu ten.04 non funzionano gli effetti grafici
<glpiana> alessandro_, che scheda video hai?
<massimo18> -.-
<gian> ma mi pare che nel flo mi lasci comunque kubuntu instllto
<alessandro_> forse credo che sia una sis
<glpiana> alessandro_, digita in un terminale lspci  | grep -i vga
<alessandro_> ok
<glpiana> gian, che è il flo?
<gian> glpiana: mi pare che nell'installare ubuntu mi lasci anche kubuntu
<glpiana> gian, se gli dici di affiancarlo ai sistemi esistenti sì, altrimenti no
<glpiana> !gparted | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> !installazione | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> gian, guarda ste due guide. se hai problemi torna e chiedi
<gian> ma in questo modo tolgo tutto?
<glpiana> gian, togli kubuntu e al suo posto metti ubuntu
<glpiana> gian, lasci win, a meno che tu commetta errori durante l'installazione
<gian> glpiana: ok leggo e casomai torno
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528073/
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528073/
<glpiana> alessandro_, è una openchrome, come quella che c'è integrata nella mia motherboard. niente effetti, psiacenti
<glpiana> *spiacente
<alessandro_> ok, grazie scusa per il ritardo sono stato disturbato. speranze ci possono essere?
<glpiana> alessandro_, non so risponderti
<alessandro_> grazie per ora. con il 2d vado bene.
<gian> glpiana: ciao ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> gian, sì
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ri-buongiorno
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<gian> glpiana: mi da un problema con il collegamento wirless
<gioman> Ciao a tutti, ho il seguente problema. Monto un disco di un NAS al boot via fstab/nfs e funziona tutto ok con il primo utente della macchina Ubuntu. Se peró aggiungo altri utenti, questi non riescono ad aprire il disco, il sistema di
<glpiana> gian, parli del cd live per l'installazione?
<gioman> il sistema si lamenta di mancanza di autorizzazioni
<gioman> ho provato a cambiare i permessi degli utenti, ma non ho risolto il problema
<gioman> qualcuno puó indicarmi una soluzione?
<gian> glpiana: se faccio partire la simulazione di ubunu poi non mi entra in rete pnso non trovi i dirver
<fernet> ciao a tutti ho installato virtual box e inserito windows xp il problema che non ho la chiave di attivazione qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<glpiana> gian, è possibile. collega il pc col cavo per il momento. alla wifi ci pensi dopo aver installato
<glpiana> fernet, chiave di attivazione di cosa? di windows?
<fernet> glpiana yes
<nicotano> fernet, se non hai il codice, amen
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528078/  glpiana
<gian> glpiana:  ma potrebbe essere lo stesso problema con kubuntu
<glpiana> fernet, e scusa, che c'entra il supporto di ubutnu con la chiave di attivazione di windows , che dovresti avere se ne hai acquistato la licenza?
<fernet> nicotano cioè? non uso xp
<gian> magari collegandolo diretamente lo riconosce?
<nicotano> fernet, se non hai un codice di installazione è illegale farlo anche su macchina virtuale
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come mai con la 10.4 il bluetooth integraro nel mio portatile funzionava e adesso con la 10.10 non funziona??
<fernet> allora io ho creato una macchina virtuale con xp
<fernet> ma tra pochi giorni mi scade il mese di prova
<fernet> nicotano capisco
<nicotano> fernet qui sei OT, compra la licenza
<rorro007> nessuno ci capisce di bluetooth??
<glpiana> gian, scusa era caduta la rete
<glpiana> alessandro_, digita nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg
<glpiana> !paste | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gian, attacca il cavo di rete a quel pc e poi vediamo che scheda wifi hai
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528081/
<gian> glpiana: ma posso farlo anche con kubuntu? il mio problr
<glpiana> gian, se il tuo problema è il wifi facciamolo da kubuntu
<glpiana> gian, sei collegato tramite kubuntu ora?
<gian> glpiana no, non entra in rete
<glpiana> gian, col cavo
<glpiana> alessandro_, ora digita lsmod   e metti su pastebin
<nicola> ciao
<nicola> mi servirebbe aiuto per attivare il microfono e utilizzarlo con firefox
<glpiana> nicola, che tipo di microfono?
<nicola> il microfono integrato nel notebook
<glpiana> nicola, clicca col sinistro sull'icona del volume e scegli preferenze audio
<glpiana> nicola, vai nella scheda ingressi e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nicola> http://imagebin.org/122309
<glpiana> nicola, ti avevo detto di andare nella scheda ingressi
<nicola> scusa...
<glpiana> :) non c'è problema
<nicola> http://imagebin.org/122310
<glpiana> nicola, avvicinati al  pc e pronuncia qualcosa e guarda se il livello del volume in quella schermata si muove
<nicola> si, si muove
<nicola> il fatto è che on firefox, quando è richiesto l'uso del microfono non funziona...
<nicola> almeno appare un messaggio che dice di collegare un microfono...
<glpiana> nicola, ma usando cosa su firefox? io ad esempio usa gtalk integrato nella pagina di gmail senza alcun problema. tu cosa usi?
<nicola> un sito per riconoscere le tracce audio... un secondo che ti dico il nome...
<rorro007> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con il bluetooth??
<uccia> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> rorro007, boh, comincia a digitare lspci e a mettere su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<uccia> ubuntu si blocca quando guardo un video ( .avi o altro). rimane solo il puntatore del mouse immobile e non riesco più a far nulla :(
<rorro007> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528088/
<uccia> non solo quando guardo i video. si è appena bloccato mentre cercavo di fare una copia dei dati in un harddisk esterno
<glpiana> rorro007, ok, non vedo nulla. digita: dmesg | grep -i blue
<rorro007> glpiana, non fa nulla
<glpiana> uccia, con ctrl+ alt + f1 riesci a passare in console quando si blocca?
<glpiana> rorro007, sicuro che sia attivo da bios?
<uccia> glpiana: no, non riesco a passare in console
<glpiana> uccia, usi effetti grafici?
<uccia> rimane tutto bloccato. immobilizzatop
<rorro007> glpiana, prova avedere a dopo
<uccia> glpiana: no. ho ubuntu installato su un eeepc
<glpiana> uccia, ah, non conosco gli eeepc. che versione hai messo?
<uccia> glpiana: però ho installato un tema grafico diverso da quello di default... (da gnome-look) ma non penso sia quello
<uccia> la penultima versione
<glpiana> uccia, prima di installare quel tema avevi sto problema?
<uccia> può essere un problema di GTK (mi scuso se ho detto una cavolata)
<glpiana> uccia, prima di installare quel tema avevi sto problema?
<uccia> ho cominciato ad avere problemi ultimamente... ho notato che lo schermo (ad esempio mentre guardo un film) si annebbia fino a spegnersi (luminosità), poi è cominciato a bloccarsi. non so che aggiornamenti ho fatto
<glpiana> uccia, il sistema è aggiornato?
<uccia> glpiana: si
<glpiana> uccia, il sì è la risposta alla prima o alla seconda domanda?
<uccia> il sistema è aggiornato e questo tema ce l'ho da un po', ma prima non avevo problemi
<glpiana> uccia, allora non so dirti
<uccia> glpiana: come kernel ho 2.6.31-22, 2.6.31-21 e 2.6.31-20
<glpiana> uccia, digita: lsb_release -a
<linux_> buon giorno a tutti ragazzi ho un problema con wine apro un applicazione .exe e mi da il seguente errore
<glpiana> !paste | uccia
<ubot-it> uccia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux_> !paste
<uccia> glpiana: un secondo che metto online l'eee
<uccia> glpiana: all'avvio mi è spuntata una schermata: Unable to query synaptics hardware
<linux_> buon giorno a tutti ragazzi ho un problema con wine apro un applicazione .exe e mi da il seguente errore  http://paste.ubuntu.com/528092/
<glpiana> linux_, c'è scritto nell'errore che il file .exe non ha il flag di eseguibilità
<glpiana> linux_, tasto destro sul file, vai nelle proprietà, scheda permessi e metti la spunta all'eseguinbilità
<linux_> glpiana metto la spunta ma si toglie da sola comunque me lo fa da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu
<Shiba89> linux_: hai i permessi di scrittura su Volume o è tipo un CD?
<linux_> e un volume
<glpiana> linux_, il problema è nei permessi come suggerisce Shiba89. copiati i file di installazione su una directory nella tua home
<linux_> ok glpiana ma non posso attivare i permessi su questo volume?
<rorro007> glpiana, dal bios non vedo niente
<uccia> rieccomi
<glpiana> linux_, volendo puoi, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<glpiana> <glpiana> uccia, digita: lsb_release -a
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528097/
<linux_> linux
<gioman> nessuno che mi puó aiutare con il mio problema fstab/nfs/utenti?
<uccia> glpiana: sto cercando di riavviare (sono con un altro pc) ma si blocca all'avvio
<uccia> glpiana: appena ci riesco incollo in paste
<glpiana> linux_, allora scrivi in un terminale: sudo chown linuc:linux /media/Volume
<glpiana> linux_, scusa
<glpiana> linux_, allora scrivi in un terminale: sudo chown linux:linux /media/Volume
<glpiana> avevo ciccato lo user name
<glpiana> alessandro_, mmm... vai su sistema amministrazione visualizzatore file di registro e prendi Xorg.0.log   e copia su pastebin
<rorro007> glpiana, è stano prima funzionava il bluetooth adesso con la nuova versione no
<linux_> fattp glpiana
<linux_> fatto
<glpiana> linux_, oki, ora prova a dargli l'eseguibilità
<linux_> fa la stessa cosa glpiana metto la spunta e si toglie automaticamente
<glpiana> linux_, mi pare strana sta cosa. ls -la /media/Volume/PoWeR-Script/mirc.exe
<linux_> l'ho dato come comando glpiana
<glpiana> linux_, posso vedere che esce?
<glpiana> rorro007, spiacente ma non ho bluetooth qui. potrei guardare eventualemnte stasera
<linux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528100/
<linux_> ecco glpiana
<glpiana> linux_, scrivi: chmod +x /media/Volume/PoWeR-Script/mirc.exe
<rorro007> glpiana, ok a stasera grazie
<linux_> fatto non mi esce niente
<glpiana> linux_, oki, ora di nuovo  ls -la /media/Volume/PoWeR-Script/mirc.exe
<linux_> stessa messagio di prima
<linux_> stesso messaggio di prima glpiana
<glpiana> linux_, no, mostra
<glpiana> copia pure qui la riga
<linux_> -rw------- 1 linux linux 2769988 2008-11-16 17:40 /media/Volume/PoWeR-Script/mirc.exe
<glpiana> linux_, e quando hai dato il comando di prima non ti ha dato errore?
<linux_> no
<glpiana> linux_, scirivi nel temrinale: whoami
<linux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528104/
<linux_> ecco
<uccia> glpiana: ubuntu non si avvia più :(
<glpiana> uccia, dove si ferma?
<linux_> pero tutto questo me le fa da quando ho avanzato al 10.10 glpiana
<uccia> all'avvio. dopo il boot
<uccia> compare il logo, poi tutto nero
<glpiana> uccia, avvia in recovery mode, passa alla console di root e digita: dpkg --configure -a
<uccia> glpiana: faccio subito
<glpiana> linux_, fai una cosa, smonta il volume in questione e poi rimontalo
<linux_> ok
<uccia> glpiana: /bin/sh: dpkg: not found
<linux_> glpiana stessa cosa
<glpiana> uccia, se non trova dpkg ti consiglio di reinstallare
<glpiana> linux_, che filesystem ha il disco?
<uccia> glpiana: infatti. sto scaricando la nuova iso. in caso: da live posso recuperare i dati dalla partizione /home, giusto?
<glpiana> uccia, sì, certo
<linux_> glpiana come lo vedo?
<uccia> glpiana: ottimo. grazie, gentilissimo. buona giornata
<glpiana> ciao uccia :)
<glpiana> linux_, scrivi mount nel temrinale e copia su pastebin
<glpiana> linux_, in ogni caso ci sono programmi di chat nativi per linux senza andare a scomodare wine e mirc
<linux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528108/
<linux_> ecco
<linux_> glpiana lo so ma io sono abituato a usare mirc e lo uso in parallelo con windows
<glpiana> linux_, il filesystem è ntfs. non puoi cambiare i permessi. copia nella tua home
<linux_> ok ma perchè prima mi funzionava?
<glpiana> linux_, non ne ho la più pallida idea
<linux_> va beh grz 100 glpiana
<Shiba89> come minimo ha rinunciato
<glpiana> a cosa?
<Shiba89> a mirc :D
<glpiana> :)
<laidon> ciao ciao
<jumpy> buondì
<laidon> non riesco a far funzionare una qualsiasi vpn free configurata su network manager (connessione non riuscita). Qualcuno che ce l'abbia funzionante saprebbe aiutarmi a settarla? Grazie
<sda1986> ciao, vorrei installare 0.9.2compiz sul 10.10 ma ho solo i sorgenti non ho trovato ppa o debs, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare? o magari conosce una guida?
<gian> glpiana: ci ei?
<bl4de> ola!
<bl4de> ragazzi, per piacere, mi aiutate a configurare grub in dual-boot ubuntu e kubuntu?
<[Enrico]> bl4de: cosa vuoi fare esattamente ?
<alessandro_> glpiana ci sei?
<bl4de> [Enrico]:  ho su un hard disk ubuntu 10.10, e sull'altro sto provando Kubuntu 10.10.- Voglio configurare grub2 in modo che quando do update-grub, da qualunque dei due OS, mi deve aggiornare grub in base alle impostazioni in sda2 (cioè /boot di Ubuntu)
<[Enrico]> bl4de: mhm no questo è impossibile. il grub nell'MBR è uno solo e solo uno dei 2 può gestirlo. se è quello di ubuntu devi lanciare update-grub da ubuntu
<[Enrico]> se è quello di kubuntu update-grub lo devi sempre lanciare da kubuntu
<bl4de> capito
<sda1986> ciao, vorrei installare 0.9.2compiz sul 10.10 ma ho solo i sorgenti non ho trovato ppa o debs, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare? o magari conosce una guida?
<[Enrico]> bl4de: certo in realtà quello che vuoi fare tu è possibile, ma decisamente difficile
<[Enrico]> sda1986: ti consiglio caldamente di usare la versione che trovi già disponibile in ubuntu, prima di fare danni :)
<uccia> rieccomi
<bl4de> [Enrico]: avevo letto da qualche parte che, installando grub2 sia su sda che su sdb, si poteva "agganciare"
<uccia> glpiana: ubuntu si blocca anche da live :o
<sda1986> [Enrico], a dir la verità... non ho problemi a far danni, voglio solo fare i test :)
<[Enrico]> bl4de: quello è il chainload (se ho capito bene cosa intendi) ma è un'altra cosa
<[Enrico]> sda1986: ah beh allora ok ^^
<sda1986> [Enrico], sopratutto xke mi interessa lo scale di nuovo tipo! se riesco a farlo andare jackpot! tuttavia non so nemmeno dove iniziare
<bl4de> [Enrico]: in cosa consiste?
<[Enrico]> sda1986: cmq sia compilare i sirgenti non porterà a nulla di buono probabilmente
<sda1986> [Enrico], cosa intendi?
<[Enrico]> bl4de: tu hai un grub principale (diciamo quello di ubuntu) installato nell'MBR, quello di kubuntu lo installi altrove, e dal grub di ubuntu puoi caricare quello di kubuntu!
<[Enrico]> sda1986: che non funzionerà
<bl4de> [Enrico]: si, grazie, ora sto cercando come fare...comunque da quello che ho trovato è abbastanza facile
<[Enrico]> bl4de: non proprio, ma nemmeno difficile. io faccio così per avere più distro installate su un sistema e devo dire che è comodo
<bl4de> [Enrico]: sisi, ora ho trovato.
<Synaptic> che cambia da kubuntu a ubuntu con kde ?
<bl4de> ho fatto di peggio xD Comunque è proprio quello che volevo, solo che non sapevo come si chiamasse, non avendolo mai fatto :)
<bl4de> thanks, [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> sda1986: compilare i programmi dai sorgenti su una distribuzione basata sui pacchetti precompilati come ubuntu crea casini immondi. il modo migliore di aggiornare un pacchetto è trovare un PPA o creare il pacchetto da soli, ma non è proprio banale
<[Enrico]> bl4de: prego ^^
<[Enrico]> Synaptic: nulla. kubuntu è ubuntu con kde e senza gnome
<Synaptic> ah ok, no perche mi hanno sconsigliato di mettere kde su ubuntu perche si creano miscugli potenzialmente dannosi
<Synaptic> che pacchetti devo installare per avere anche kde?
<[Enrico]> Synaptic: miscugli dannosi??? ma non penso proprio. cmq se installi il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop ottieni tutti quello che c'è in kubuntu, se vuoi kde e basta devo controllare
<Synaptic> no no solo kubuntu-desktop
<Synaptic> andrà bene
<[Enrico]> ok
<Synaptic> awn funziona su kde?
<laidon> sda1986, compiz 0.9.0 può andare o non abbastanza recente?
<gioman> Ciao a tutti, ho il seguente problema. Monto un disco di un NAS al boot via fstab/nfs e funziona tutto ok con il primo utente della macchina Ubuntu. Se peró aggiungo altri utenti, questi non riescono ad aprire il disco, il sistema si lamenta di mancanza di autorizzazioni. Ho provato a cambiare i permessi degli utenti, ma non ho risolto il problema, idee?
<[Enrico]> Synaptic: certamente
<bl4de> io vado...ci sentiamo tra poco
<sda1986> non mi sembra, e cmq il ppa non funzionava
<laidon> allora come non scritto
<[Enrico]> gioman: ricordati che NFS fa l'autenticazione tramite UID e GID dell'utente
<[Enrico]> Synaptic: anche se personalmente preferisco la barra di default di kde, ma awn funziona perfettamente su kde
<Synaptic> c'è una scorciatoia da tastiera per aprire il terminal su kde?
<laidon> ho configurato una vpn tramite network manager ma non si vuole connettere. Chi l'ha fatto e saprebbe darmi una mano?
<[Enrico]> Synaptic: sicuramente c'è lol, vediamo se la trovo
<[Enrico]> Synaptic: mhm non so..... io uso yakuake (un drop down terminal)........ boh non ne ho idea sinceramente.... chiedi a google :)
<filo1234> esiste ancora il kmenudedit? nel caso li dentro le trovi le scorciatoie
<linuz> ciao ragazzi ho un problema ho installato la 10.10 ma con il pc che ho mi è impossibile installare i driver per la scheda video quindi vorrei ripassare alla 10.04 e riattivare i driver per la scheda video
<linuz> qualcuno sà aiutarmi?
<[Enrico]> filo1234: vero!!!
<filo1234> allora ogni tanto anche la mia memoria funzia ihihhii
<Peace-> filo1234: MA DOVE
<Peace-> ma dove
<asufel> ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedervi una cosa, ho scaricato ubuntu e la sto per installare sul mio netbook, per fargli riconoscere la pennetta della 3 e installare il programma di connessione come devo fare?
<glpiana> alessandro_, eccomi
<glpiana> asufel, inserisci la chiavetta e vedi se appare l'icona sul desktop. tatso destro e escegli eject e poi provi a configurare da network manager la connessione a banda larga mobile
<asufel> ok grazie
<glpiana> asufel, questa cosa la puoi fare da live prima di installare, così vedi subito se funziona o meno
<asufel> provo dopo aver installato comunque
<asufel> un'altra cosa
<asufel> io ho il pc partizionato con c: (windows) d: (dati) entrambi in ntfs...come faccio vedere a ubuntu la D?
<glpiana> asufel, la dovrebbe vedere da sè senza problemi
<glpiana> asufel, certo non la vedrà come "D:"
<asufel> hmmm installato nel pc di un collega
<asufel> e non vedo nessuna partizione cliccando su files
<linuz> scusate chi mi aiuta a ripassare alla 10.04 dalla 10.10?
<glpiana> linuz, il sistema è aggironato?
<glpiana> *aggiornato
<linuz> mm si...
<glpiana> linuz, vai su sistema amministrazione sorgenti software
<linuz> sorgenti software?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hi
<linuz_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema pochi gg fà ho installato la versione 10.10ma qst versione nn m rionosce la scheda video e nvidia nn ha ancora fatto i driver
<glpiana> linuz_, che scheda video è? nel temrinale lspci | grep -i vga
<linuz_> nn m lo dà valido il comando
<glpiana> linuz_, vuol dire che lo scrivi male
<linuz_> lo scrivo identico al tuo
<glpiana> linuz_, vediamo. copia il comando che dai e la risposta che ti da il temrinale su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | linuz_
<ubot-it> linuz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> salve
<linuz_> mi dice comandolpsci non trovato froese si intendeva comandolpsci dal pacchetto pciutils
<Shiba89> ..
<Shiba89> c'è scritto lspci
<linuz_> si
<glpiana> linuz_, non è che cambiando l'ordine delle lettere il comando venga riconosciuto. lspci non lpsci
<Shiba89> incolla invece di copiare a mano
<glpiana> e meno male che era identico :D
<linuz_> scs lspci
<glpiana> linuz_, allora, scrivi lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> poi se ti da errore eprchè manca il comando, copia tutto su pastebin e evdiamo che altri errori hai fatto
<linuz_> c stà scrittoscs ragazzi
<glpiana> !paste | linuz_
<ubot-it> linuz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shiba89> comuqnue devi aver fatto del casino, perché pciutils dovrebbe essere installto di default
<Shiba89> fai sudo apt-get install pciutils
<linuz_> geforce2 mx/mx 400
<glpiana> Shiba89, sì ma non ha senso che non abbia sta roba
<linuz_> scs ma sn rincoglionito
<glpiana> linuz_, che hai fatto a sto sistema? quanto ci hai messo mano? quanta roba hai rimosso?
<linuz_> allora ragazzi la 10.04 funzionava perfettamente poi ho instalato la 10.10 e dp averal installata la parte grafica nn partiva all ho chiseto siuto qui e mi hanno fatto fare tremila cosa ora la parte grafica và ma sn senza il driver della scheda video quindi gli efetti 3d nn vanno
<linuz_> quindi vorrei che mi rifunzionasse tt cm prima
<Shiba89> modello del pc?
<Peace-> linuz_: gnome?
<glpiana> linuz_, oki, anzitutto non usare le abbreviazioni per cortesia che si capisce u belino
<linuz_> ok scusate
<glpiana> linuz_, poi apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicotano> linuz_, da menu sistema amministrazione driver hardware hai provato ad abilitare i driver proprietari?
<linuz_> scritto nel terminale il comando
<linuz_> provato a fare di tt ma nn và nulla
<glpiana> linuz_, oki, quando finisce digita: dpkg -l | grep pciutils
<linuz_> ok
<linuz_> e poi?
<glpiana> linuz_, e poi se ti ha dato qualcosa lo incolli su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | linuz_
<ubot-it> linuz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linuz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528148/
<glpiana> linuz_, ora dai: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> la riga che esce puoi incollarla qui
<linuz_> vga compatible controller: nvidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<glpiana> linuz_, ora scrivi: lsmod | grep nouveau
<linuz_> fatto
<glpiana> linuz_, metti su pastebin quello che è uscito
<linuz_> ok allora aspetta che entr in chat da quel pc
<glpiana> ok
<linuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528151/
<glpiana> linuz, ok, ultimo controllo: uname -a
<linuz> ok
<linuz> incollo qui?
<glpiana> sì, è una riga
<linuz> Linux eleonora-desktop 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> linuz, ok. allora la questione è piuttosto semplice
<glpiana> linuz, nvidia non ha rilasciato driver per la tua scheda compatibili con xorg attualemtne rpesente in ubuntu
<linuz> cioè?
<glpiana> linuz, per cui stai usando i driver open
<linuz> ok
<linuz> e la soluzione quale sarebbe?
<glpiana> linuz, nessuna
<linuz> e se passo di nuovo alla 10.04?
<glpiana> linuz, se visualizzi correttamente il desktop e i rpogrammi e l'unico problema è che non puoi attivare gli effetti il problema non esiste. hai i driver open e funzionano
<glpiana> linuz, e se reinstalli la 10.04 tornerai alla situazione rpecedente
<linuz> nella situazione precedente però mi funzionavano gli effetti 3d
<linuz> ora no
<glpiana> linuz, certo. ti ho speigato il motivo
<linuz> e dico ripassando a qll vecchia m li riattiverebbe?
<glpiana> linuz, sì
<linuz> ok
<linuz> e all cm si fà?
<glpiana> linuz, infili il cd di installazione e reinstalli la 10.04
<linuz> e cm faccio a farlo partire ???
<glpiana> !installazione | linuz
<ubot-it> linuz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<linuz> non esiste un modo per farlo dal terminale se nn ho il cd?
<linuz> cm ho fatto per esempio per installare la 10.10?
<glpiana> linuz, per mettere 10.10 tu hai fatto un avanzamento, e quello si può fare.
<linuz> ok il contrario no, quindi devo riprendermi l'iso della 10.04 masterizzarlo su un cd
<linuz> poi inserirlo nel pc
<linuz> ma cm faccio a farlo partire?
<linuz> dico nn è cm su windows che posso farlo partire in automatico qnd accendo il pc
<linuz> giusto?
<perrottino> glpiana, ci sono
<glpiana> perrottino, apri firefox e scrivi about:plugins   nella barra degli indirizzi. copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | perrottino
<ubot-it> perrottino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> linuz, perchè no?
<glpiana> linuz, ma l'hai guardata la guida che ti ho indicato?
<perrottino> glpiana, ti serve tutto o solo flash?
<glpiana> perrottino, tutto
<linuz> si
<linuz> sl ke l'altra volta nn m partiva dal boot
<glpiana> !italiano | linuz
<ubot-it> linuz: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<glpiana> linuz, e come hai fatto a installare?
<perrottino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528158/ glpiana
<linuz> la prima volta che ho installato linux avevo windows
<linuz> e quindi ok
<glpiana> linuz, ah, lo hai messo dentro a windows con wubi
<linuz> qnd poi ho fatto il passaggio alla 10.10 ho fatto l'avanzamento
<glpiana> altrimenti non mi spiego sti riferimenti a windows
<glpiana> come se windows servisse per mettere su linux O.o
<linuz> no no
<linuz> è perchè avevo windows
<linuz> ora nn c l'ho +
<glpiana> perrottino, dpkg -l | grep flash
<laidon> glpiana, mi inserisco nel discorso: esiste un sito in cui sono elencate le schede video supportate dai driver dei rispettivi produttori per ubuntu?
<glpiana> linuz, allora se l'altra volta hai inserito il cd e hai istallato puoi fare la stessa cosa adesso. windows non c'entra niente di niente
<linuz> ok
<linuz> ci provo grz per le info
<perrottino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528159/ glpiana
<glpiana> laidon, ci sono dei link per l'hardware supportato, ma sinceramente non li ricordo
<glpiana> laidon, nella documentazione del sito internazionale dovresti trovare qualcosa
<glpiana> perrottino, dpkg -l | grep gnash
<nicotano> laidon, http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO.html
<perrottino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528160/ glpiana
<linuz> scusatemi una domanda
<linuz> ma se la facio partire da una penna usb
<glpiana> perrottino, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<linuz> cm funziona il procedimento?
<laidon> nicotano, ma è aggiornato al settembre 1999
<glpiana> linuz, uguale
<roxdragon> problemone....
<linuz> cioè devo scaricare l'iso e metterla nella usb?
<roxdragon> l'audio lo sento disturbato con "ffffffffffff"
<nicotano> laidon, io quel link avevo, cerca su google
<glpiana> roxdragon, apri alsamixer e abbassa un po' pcm
<perrottino> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> perrottino, chiudi firefox e poi riaprilo
<laidon> ok nicotano, provo a chiedere a lui :)
<perrottino> glpiana, provo pornotube?
<glpiana> perrottino, sei in supporto. per cortesia evita di scrivere vaccate
<perrottino> glpiana, scusa :'(
<perrottino> glpiana, già che non è grigio pare vada... un attimo provo un po' tutto
<nicotano> linuz, scarica iso poi prepara la usb coin unetbootin
<linuz> coin unetbootin?
<nicotano> con*
<perrottino> glpiana, mi sa che mi hai risolto il problema mi dici dove avevo sbagliato?
<nicotano> unetboootin esiste per windows e per linux ubuntu
<linuz> e dv lo torov?
<linuz> *trovo
<glpiana> perrottino, avevi installato altri player per flash che vanno in conflitto e non sono in grado di far andare i filmati
<glpiana> linuz, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nicotano> glpiana, troppo buono :)
<glpiana> nicotano, lo so, lo so
<glpiana> hihihihiihihihihihih
<linuz> mi sà di presa in giro :D
<perrottino> glpiana, invece quando aggiorno cosa devo installare?
<nicotano> linuz, vai al link di glpiana e scarica
<linuz> fatto
<linuz> nn m lo apre
<linuz> dp averlo scaricato
<nicotano> devi installarlo
<linuz> e cm si fà?
<glpiana> linuz, ti ho già chiesto di non usare abbreviazioni
<glpiana> perrottino, quando aggiorni cosa?
<linuz> come si fà?
<roxdragon> glpiana, ieri se ascoltavo una canzone, funzionava bene però se gia cliccavo sulle cartelle o usciva un suono di sistema... youtube ecc l'audioo non si sentiva propria... solo "fffffffffff" manco la canzone si sentiva... poi mi hanno fatto cancellare .pulse e riavviato... l'audio si sente e anche se apro youtube (almeno per adesso) non mi si sente il "ffffffffffff" ora il problema e che si sente piano sto fffffff sotto la canzone... per r
<roxdragon> ipristinarlo devo andare su audio e cambio profilo, ne metto uno a caso e poi rimetto duplex.. e si aggiusta.. ma dopo un po di nuovo
<nicotano> linuz, sarebbe il caso di documentarsi un pochino prima di intraprendere strade nuove, vuoi usare linux e non hai idea di come funziona. male, molto male
<glpiana> linuz, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install basta leggere le istruzioni
<glpiana> roxdragon, non so dirti
<perrottino> glpiana, l'avanzamento di versione
<nicotano> linuz, ti consiglio di scaricare e leggere linux da zero http://sourceforge.net/projects/dazero/files/LinuxDaZero/versione%203.3.1/LDZ-3.3.1.pdf/download
<glpiana> perrottino, se fai l'avanzamento non ti cambia i pacchetti installati
<roxdragon> okok  glpiana  :)
<linuz> ho simpatia protami via
<linuz> *portami
<glpiana> linuz, eh?
<perrottino> glpiana, io il problema lo avuto dopo l'avanzamento diceva che avevo necessità dei plugin ho installato quelli che mi consigliava firefox e ho fatto qualche casino vorrei evitare la prossima volta ma non capisco come
<linuz> dico che se uno non è un genio dell'informatica si potrebbe essere anche un pò più clementi
<glpiana> perrottino, quando firefox propone qualcosa lascialo perdere
<glpiana> linuz, ti stiamo indicando cosa leggere. cosa vedi di inclemente in questo?
<perrottino> glpiana, quindi cosa devo fare? vado da Synaptic?
<nicotano> linuz, basta aver voglia di leggere 2 righe e di non pretendere la pappa pronta, qui non ci sono geni
<glpiana> perrottino, segui le guide per i formati proprietari che son sempre le stesse da tempo
<glpiana> !foratiproprietari | perrottino
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | perrottino
<ubot-it> perrottino: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<glpiana> ecco
<linuz> a nicotano chi9 mi indica di documentarsi sei tu io ti rispondo che la filosofia di linux è l'aiuto reciproco no fà il saputello
<linuz> e lo spavaldo
<linuz> se uno ne sà meno
<massimo18> ?
<nicotano> linuz,  l'aiuto lo hai avuto, se non hai voglia di applicarti io non ti posso far nulla
<nicotano> linuz, con la pappa pronta non si impara
<nicotano> fine OT
<roxdragon> glpiana,  per la cam nulla da fare
<roxdragon> :)
<linuz> ok
<linuz> era solo un appunto
<glpiana> linuz, datti una bella rilassata e non offendere gente che da anni è qui ad aiutare gli utenti
<glpiana> linuz, se non hai voglia di leggere nemmeno due righe, torna a windows che è meglio
<glpiana> roxdragon, che webcam era?
<glpiana> linuz, meglio non per noi, sia chiaro, per te, che incontrerai meno diffcoltà
<linuz> era solo un appunto non un offesa e nemmeno contro di te che sei stato gentile
<linuz> cmq fine del discorso
<linuz> scusatemi per l'appunto
<roxdragon> uhm
<roxdragon> spe
<roxdragon> microsoft lifecam vx-3000
<glpiana> roxdragon, anche te, col lanternino le cerchi, eh? :D
<glpiana> roxdragon, dai lsusb e copia la riga
<roxdragon> ahahahha ok ;)
<roxdragon> glpiana,  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000
<roxdragon> la webcam con cheese va... ma il microfono no
<perrottino> glpiana, ok praticamente la prossima volta lascio stare cosa mi suggerisce firefox e seguo quella guida, ti posso chiedere un'ultima cosa?! come faccio a capire quando ho bisogno di formati proprietari?
<nicotano> perrottino, abilita medibuntu e installa ubuntu-restricted-extras e stai a posto
<perrottino> nicotano, l'avevo già fatto sotto consiglio di Peace-
<nicotano> perrottino, leggi la pagina formati proprietari per eventuali altri codici, dovrebbe funzionarti tutto audio video e dvd, installa libdvdcss2 bedi nella pagina come di chiamano oggi
<nicotano> vedi*
<nicotano> come si chiamano **
<perrottino> nicotano, io chiedevo come fare per capire se ho un problema dovuto al fatto che utilizzo formati non-proprietari?
<nicotano> perrottino, il problema lo vedi quando non ti funzia
<perrottino> nicotano, e come faccio a ricondurlo a quello :) ?
<nicotano> perrottino, scarichi i codecs
<nicotano> quello che ti stiamo dicendo
<nicotano> di fare
<perrottino> nicotano, quindi non mi va bene qualcosa, scarico i codec proprietari se mi va bene il problema era dovuto a quello. Tutto chiaro....
<nicotano> !formati proprietari | perrottino
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perrottino> :)
<perrottino> nicotano, già visto adesso ho risolto
<nicotano> ok
<perrottino> lo devi scrivere tutto attaccato
<nicotano> perrottino, :)
<perrottino> !formatiproprietari | nicotano
<ubot-it> nicotano: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<perrottino> grazie di tutto
<perrottino> ciao nicotano ;)
<nicotano> perrottino, leggi in quella pagina anche per gli eventuali conflitti tra codecs
<perrottino> nicotano, per adesso dovrebbe essere tutto a posto
<glpiana> scusate, problemi di rete
<glpiana> roxdragon, ti chiedevo, hai qui la webcam ora?
<roxdragon> sisi
<roxdragon> glpiana,
<glpiana> roxdragon, vai sulle preferenze audio, scheda ingressi
<glpiana> !image | roxdragon
<ubot-it> roxdragon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> glpiana,  http://imagebin.org/122325
<glpiana> roxdragon, oki, è già selezionato. alzagli il volume almeno a 100% e parla. vedi se il livello sale
<glpiana> roxdragon, anzi controlla che sia selezionato, che io il tuo tema mica lo capisco :D
<roxdragon> si e selezionato :)
<roxdragon> volume 100% provato con registratore di suoni  ma nulla
<glpiana> roxdragon, dimmi se vedi muovere il livello in quella schermata quando parli
<roxdragon> no
<glpiana> roxdragon, se lo porti oltre al 100%
<roxdragon> manco
<roxdragon> è al massimo
<milo> salutamu picciotti.. :)
<glpiana> roxdragon, tu stai guardando livello di ingresso, giusto?
<roxdragon> isisi
<glpiana> roxdragon, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer, premi tab finchè non vedi Cattura di fianco a Vista
<glpiana> roxdragon, allarga bene e fai una schermata
<glpiana> roxdragon, fai con calma, io vado a bere un caffè
<roxdragon> ok dimmi quando torni ;)
<glpiana> roxdragon, tu incolla l'immagine
<roxdragon> http://imagebin.org/122327
<roxdragon> eccola glpiana
<glpiana> roxdragon, vai sotto input source e vedi che scelte hai muovendo le frecce su e giù
<roxdragon> mic front mic e line
<simone__> ciao ragazzi ho un problema non riesco a far partire l'avvio da usb
<simone__> qualcuno sà come fare?
<aselox> ciao a tutti, firefox è diventato molto instabile ultimamente... se apro un sito complesso e ricco di immagini, firefox va in freeze e quando si "risveglia" se faccio un click (anche per aprire "Modifica") diventa in bianco e nero e dopo circa 3 secondi esegue l'operazione che avrebbe dovuto fare istantaneamente... come posso risolverE?
<Peace-> simone__: in che senso
<Peace-> aselox: che gli hai fatto a sto firefox
<Peace-> aselox: con altro browser funge?
<Peace-> aselox: certi siti non vengono bene a priori
<simone__> ti spiego ho scaricato la versione 10.04 su usb tramite il programma Universal USB Installer
<simone__> l'ho preparata
<simone__> riavvio il pc
<simone__> ma nn m parte
<simone__> cioè mi si carica normalmente il pc e mi apre la versione attuale che ho di ubuntu
<simone__> vorrei sapere se è possibile far partire in automatico la live che ho scaricato sulla usb per poi installarla
<Peace-> simone__: allora
<Peace-> simone__: premessa sta usb stick ha mai fatto boot con altro sistema operativo?
<aselox> Peace-, non ho fatto niente a firefox... comunque adesso sto provando con chrome e anche lì un po' quel sito va a scatti, ma almeno non si blocca :O
<simone__> no
<simone__> l'ho formattata prima e poi ho seguito le istruzioni del programma
<Peace-> aselox: guarda a me chromium da ppa repository fa crashare X si riavvia il pc per forza xD
<Peace-> simone__: come l hai formattata?
<simone__> tramite windows
<Peace-> in che formato ?
<aselox> xD
<simone__> cmq sia se ho sbagliato posso ricominciare tt il procedimento nn è un problema
<Peace-> simone__: allora guarda io ho 3 usb stick
<Peace-> simone__: 2 non funzionano da boot e 1 si
<Peace-> simone__: motivo? non tutte le usb stick supportano il boot
<Peace-> simone__: per verificare la cosa devi
<Peace-> simone__: 1 formattare la usb stick in fat32
<Peace-> simone__: verificare che sia spuntata la flag boot
<Peace-> usare il programma unetbootin
<simone__> ma una domanda devo selezionare qualcosa per falra partire dal boot?
<Peace-> simone__: beh spero che dal bios tu abbia selezionato usb
<simone__> scusami ma come si fà?
<Peace-> il bios imposta l ordine di boot
<simone__> nel senso che entro nel bios
<simone__> ma cm seleziono la usb?
<Peace-> prima il disco fisso poiu il cd e poiu usb se l ordine è questo parte il disco fissso
<Peace-> ed è normale che la usb non parta
<Peace-> devi entrare dentro il bios e mettere come prima periferica usb
<simone__> c'è un modo per capire ql è la usb xkè considera che dal bios nn capisco quale sia
<simone__> o se nn la veda proprio
<Peace-> simone__: il pc è nuovo ?
<simone__> no
<Peace-> quanti anni ha?
<simone__> considera ora sono nel bios
<Peace-> devi trovare ordine di boot
<Peace-> o boot sequence
<Peace-> simone__: una roba di questo genere ma puo variare di molto http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZkqMBWTlZ-8/TENC5XlTgaI/AAAAAAAAAMI/NMsBQwBzYiM/s1600/bios_usb_boot.jpg
<Peace-> simone__: dipende dalla scheda madre
<simone__> ci sono
<simone__> considera a me come cosa
<simone__> per primo mi appare
<simone__> removable device
<simone__> e poi posso selezionare
<simone__> sl ke vai a capire quale è la usb
<simone__> ora è selezionato legacy floppy di default
<simone__> e poi ci sono vari nomi
<simone__> e la mia usb è una san disk
<simone__> solo ke tra i nomi c stanno ls120, zip, atapi mo, usb fdd e usb zip
<simone__> quale sarà?
<simone__> dici che mi conviene provare uno a una?
<simone__> peace ci sei?
<Peace-> simone__: ?
<simone__> hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<Peace-> devi quotare bene il mio nome altrimenti non ricevo il segnale simone__
<simone__> come si fà?
<Peace-> digiti il P e poi premi il tasto TAB
<Peace-> piu volte finche non esce il mio nome
<Peace-> simone__:
<Peace-> simone__: dovrebbe esser usb fdd
<gian> ola
<Peace-> che dovrebbe essere usb fflash story
<simone__> asp che provo
<Peace-> simone__: ma prima di tutto
<Peace-> devi formattare la usb device in fat32
<Peace-> con flag boot
<simone__> considera mi appare una schermata nera con in basso dei trattini ad intermittenza
<gian> ho installato da poco ubuntu su questa macchina ma non trova i driver per il wirless sapete aiutarmi?
<Peace-> gian: wireless interna o esterna?
<simone__> considera mi appare una schermata nera con in basso dei trattini ad intermittenza
<Peace-> simone__: non sei chiaro
<Peace-> gian: usb o interna
<simone__> allora sono andato nel bios e ho selezionato usb fdd
<simone__> chiuso
<gian> Peace-: interna, io adesso sono collegato con una chiavtta
<simone__> e qnd si riavvia mi apparre
<simone__> appare
<Peace-> gian: lspci | grep -i Network
<simone__> una schermata nera con in basso dei trattini che si muovono ad intermittenza
<simone__> sulla stessa riga
<Peace-> simone__: simone due sono le cose
<Peace-> simone__: o la usb stick non è ben fatta
<Peace-> simone__: oppure non è da selezionare sub fdd
<Peace-> simone__: oppure non è da selezionare usb fdd
<Peace-> nel bios
<simone__> Peace-: allora le provo tutte?
<gian> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Peace-> simone__: prova tutto e vedi se parte
<simone__> Peace-: se nn parte che faccio?
<Peace-> simone__: poi io verificherie che la usb stick sia fatta bene anzi lo farei prima di sbattermi
<simone__> Peace-: all dai faccio prima quello
<Peace-> gian: è normale che la tua wifi non veda nulla
<simone__> come faccio a verificarlo?
<Peace-> gian: sei su ubuntu o su kubuntu ?
<Peace-> simone__: puoi farti un cd ?
<gian> Peace-: sono su ubutnu
<Peace-> hai un cd id ubuntu ? simone__
<simone__> mm no
<Peace-> gian: in amministrazione driver dovrebbe essere un gestore di driver
<simone__> Peace-: considera avevo fatto la usb perchè è quella che avevo
<Peace-> gian: putroppo io uso kubuntu che è diverso e ubuntu ha gnome come interfaccia grafica e non ricordo bene
<Peace-> simone__: fai la tua usb stick con questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Peace-> simone__: devi avere un programma di partizionamento serio
<Peace-> simone__: nella live cd di ubuntu c'è gparted
<simone__> Peace-:  ok poi ti ricontatto allora
<Peace-> simone__: che ti fa vedere come è stata formattata la usb stick
<Peace-> simone__: e se ha il flag di boot
<simone__> faccio prima allora la usb stick e poi ti riposso disturbare?
<Peace-> simone__: altrimenti esiste un sisto
<Peace-> simone__: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<gian> Peace-:  mi ha già trovato prima in automatico due driver, ma se tolgo la chiavetta esterna non funziona +
<Peace-> simone__: dove ci dovrebbe esser un tool apposta per windows
<Peace-> gian: sai usare il servizio paste?
<gian> per incollare le stringhe? si
<Peace-> gian: bene
<Peace-> allora visto che almeno questo lo sai ti do una mano
<Peace-> iwconfig in terminale
<Peace-> !paste | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> e lo metti li
<simone__> Peace-:  all considera ho formattato ora la usb in fat 32 ora la preparo con unetbootin?
<gian> Peace-:
<gian> Peace-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528182/
<Peace-> simone__: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<Peace-> simone__: scusa quellòp è per win
<Peace-> simone__: cmq si con untebootin
<yume> Scusate, non dico ora ma volevo chiedere delucidazioni sulla configurazione network... grazie...
<Peace-> gian: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<simone__> Peace-: considera lo sto facendo con windows
<Peace-> simone__: bene allora segui il link che ti ho postato
<Peace-> simone__: ma considera che non tutte le usb stick vanno...per boot
<gian> Peace-: alex@alex-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan [sudo] password for alex:  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<simone__> una san disk
<Peace-> gian: ok senti l altra wlan1 è la wifi che hai messo ?
<simone__> dici che può andare?
<Peace-> gian: con cui ti sei collegato ora?
<Peace-> simone__: non lo so
<Peace-> simone__: ti posso dire che la mia cruizer sandisk da 8 giga non va
<Peace-> simone__: la verbatim neanche
<simone__> bene
<simone__> ho una dikom
<simone__> altrimenti
<Peace-> simone__: mentre uan schifosissima senza marca si
<Peace-> simone__: prova con quell altra anche sempre con unetbootin
<simone__> provo con tutte e due
<simone__> allora
<Peace-> ricorda sempre fat32 flag boot
<Peace-> e unetbootin
<gian> peace-: con una chiavetta che rileva le rete domestica,
<Peace-> gian: perfetto allora la wlan1 è quella che va
<Peace-> gian: la wlan0 è la tua scheda wifi interna che non va
<Peace-> gian: allora
<Peace-> gian: la situazione è questa driver opensource con firware = scheda va
<Peace-> gian: oppure ndiswrapper + driver windwos la penna va
<Peace-> gian: ci sono due metodi
<Peace-> !broadcom | gian
<ubot-it> gian: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Peace-> :) buona lettura
<Peace-> gian: se non va non capisci chiedi
<Peace-> gian: tieni conto che io avevo una scheda maledetta simile ch enon andava apperentemente
<Peace-> gian: controlla che da bios sia abilitata
<Peace-> gian: che il computer non sia un netbook che abbia un bottone per abilitarla
<gian> Peace-:  penso sia abilitata perchè in win va
<Peace-> gian: c'è un tasto ?
<kira-ubuntu> ciao a tuttiiiiiii
<kira-ubuntu> ciao glpiana :D
<glpiana> ciao kira-ubuntu
<kira-ubuntu> ^^
<glpiana> roxdragon, sotto input source 1 invece cosa hai?
<kira-ubuntu> mmm qualcuno può ascoltare? :P ho un problemino ^^
<gian__> Peace-:  ha il tasto ma non funziona
<kira-ubuntu> vi dico grazie in aticipo :D
<roxdragon> glpiana,  nnnm spe
<glpiana> !aiuto | kira-ubuntu
<ubot-it> kira-ubuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<roxdragon> stesso glpiana
<Peace-> gian__: prova a premerlo
<gian__> Peace-: ho provato a togliere la chiavetta ed è saltato il collegamento
<Peace-> gian__: e a ridarmi iwconfig
<glpiana> roxdragon, strano non appaia la usb. di solito tra l'altro basta impostarla in preferenze audio, dove tra l'altro viene rilevata
<kira-ubuntu> ah ok ^^ allora il mio problema è che sto cercando di collegarmi in wireless con ubuntu 10 il problema è che mi vede la wireless me la lascia configuare ma non posso entrarci che mi disconnette
<Peace-> gian__: no beh ma lascia stare la chiavetta che ti fa stare su internet
<Peace-> gian__: basta che preimi il tasto
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, apri un temrinale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | kira-ubuntu
<ubot-it> kira-ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> gian__: dai iwconfig
<simone__> Peace-:
<Peace-> gian__: vedi se cambia se non cambia lo ripremi ancora
<simone__> Peace-:  fatto
<Peace-> glpiana: e ridai iwconfig
<Peace-> gian__: e ridai iwconfig
<Peace-> simone__: quindi ?
<simone__> Peace-: ora ho inserito l'altra usb
<Peace-> simone__: prova un po
<simone__> cosa selezione nel bios?
<simone__> con fdd nn và
<kira-ubuntu> ok fatto l'ho scritto
<simone__> si ripresenta la stessa schermata di prima
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, segui TUTTE le istruzioni del bot
<gian__> Peace-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528187/
<Peace-> gian__: prova a chiedere un po a glpiana per gnome e leggiti la guida della broadcom
<roxdragon> infatti glpiana  sui forum dicono che non va
<glpiana> roxdragon, oki, allora nulla... del resto è microsoft
<Peace-> glpiana: broadcom gnome inside non vail gestore dei drive o lui dice che non va
<Peace-> boh
<roxdragon> :D
<glpiana> gian__, che versione di ubuntu?
<gian__> glpiana: 10.04
<roxdragon> in effetti... cmqvado.. grazie intanto glpiana  byeee
<glpiana> gian__, scrivi uname -a    nel temrinale e copia la riga che esce
<kira-ubuntu> scusate non capisco il bot... :(
<gian__> glpiana:  o scaricato come d guida i driver e installati (fortunatamente fa tutto da se) ma la situazione non cambia
<gian__> glpiana: Linux alex-laptop 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> gian__, che driver avresti scaricato?
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, hai incollato? hai scritto il tuo nome? hai premuto paste?
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, se hai fatto tutto questo devi solo copiare il link in modo da permetterci di visualizzare la pagina
<glpiana> gian__, comuqnue visto il tuo paste, mi sembri collegato. digita: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> gian__, dimmi se pinghi
<simone__> Peace-:  ho torvato un cd vergine sia lodato, dici che mi conviene masterizzare la iso e fare il boot da cd???
<gian__> glpiana: broadcom B43 wirless driver
<kira-ubuntu> non capisco cosa devo copiare ^^
<kira-ubuntu> scusatemi ancora
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, l'inidirizzo web della pagina
<Peace-> simone__: si perche se hai beccato come ho beccato io le stronze usb flash card... non ne vieni fuori
<Peace-> simone__: potresti ordinarti la usb flash card di canonical
<simone__> Peace-:  ok ma masterizzio direttamente il file zip nel cd
<simone__> o dv scompattarlo prima?
<Peace-> simone__: il file iso simone__
<Peace-> simone__: aspetta va come si chiama sto file
<Peace-> prima che bruci l unico cd che hai
<gian__> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528189/
<Peace-> xD
<simone__> Peace-: ok meglio
<glpiana> gian__, sei collegato. probabilmente non ho capito il problema
<Peace-> glpiana: ha un altra wifi
<Peace-> glpiana: wlan0 e wlan1
<glpiana> ah ecco
<gian__> glpiana: non mi funziona il wirless della macchiana, per stare inrete uso una chiavetta esterna
<glpiana> una è interna e l'altra è una chiavetta?
<gian__> si
<glpiana> gian__, vediamo, dai lspci | grep -i broad
<glpiana> gian__, copia qui la riga
<gian__> glpiana: alex@alex-laptop:~$ lspci | grep -i broad 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) alex@alex-laptop:~$
<glpiana> perfetto, come la mia. nel terminale sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> gian__, poi dai sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> gian__, a questo punto dai: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, hai capito cosa ci serve?
<gian> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528192/
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana... si ho capito
<kira-ubuntu> lo sto copiando
<gian> glpiana: penso tu sia un genio/a!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> gian, scrivi rfkill list
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana l'ho copiato
<gian> glpiana: adesso funziona
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, ci serve sempre l'inidirizzo
<kira-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528194/
<glpiana> gian, io non ho fatto nulla se non farti togliere e ricaricare il modulo
<kira-ubuntu> questo qui giusto?
<gian> glpiana: alex@alex-laptop:~$ rfkill list 9: phy6: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 10: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<glpiana> gian, no, se va di sicuro ora è sbloccata
<gian> glpiana: mi si è spenta la connessione con chiavetta ed è partita quella interna
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, scrivi nel terminale: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, e ancora su paste quanto esce
<gian> glpiana: provo a riavviare e vedere se mantiene?
<glpiana> gian, sì
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana un momento eh
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, ma non puoi attaccare un cavo a quel pc?
<glpiana> momentaneamente
<kira-ubuntu> no non posso perchè il cavo è in uso
<glpiana> ah ok, quindi che fai? passi le cose su chiavetta?
<kira-ubuntu> eh praticamente
<glpiana> ok :)
<kira-ubuntu> :D
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, ma dimmi solo se per una delle cose elencate da una risposta diversa da Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kira-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528198/ ok ecco :)
<kira-ubuntu> c'è quello che hai detto tu :)
<glpiana> che noia sta rete oggi, uff
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, non so se hai letto: glpiana> kira-ubuntu, digita: rfkill list
<kira-ubuntu> si ok un attimo eh
<kira-ubuntu> adesso ho letto grazie :)
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, hai dato il comando?
<kira-ubuntu_> scusate mi si era bloccato
<glpiana> acc
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu_, hai dato il comando rfkill list?
<kira-ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528205/ ecco :)
<kira-ubuntu_> si si è quello che mi esce il link
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu_, digita: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu_, dopodichè digita: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<simone__> ragazzi devo rinstallare ubuntu da capo sl che nn mparte il cd da boot qlcuno sa aiutarmi'
<simone__> *?
<kira-ubuntu_> scusami glpiana io devo scappare quando ci sei qui? :)
<glpiana> simone__, devi impostare l'avvio da cd dal bios
<simone__> fatto ma nn ne vuole sapere
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu_, boh :) tu vieni qui, se non ci sono io c'è molta altra gente che può aiutarti
<kira-ubuntu_> mi assento un 10 minuti
<kira-ubuntu_> ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> simone__, allora il cd non va. come lo hai masterizzato? avrai mica scompattato la iso prima, vero?
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu_,penso di sì
<kira-ubuntu_> ^^ ok allora a dopo :D
<simone__> glpiana: no scaricato da internet e masterizzato
<agrop> ciao
<glpiana> simone__, per controllare di avere impostato correttamente l'avvio da cd, usa un cd che sicuramente sai partire al boot
<simone__> glpiana:  il problema credo sia che salta proprio il procedimento
<agrop> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<glpiana> !aiuto | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> simone__, che procedimento?
<simone__> glpiana:  sono entrato nel bios
<agrop> vorrei sapere se è possibile recuperare lo spazio su disco dopo aver istallato ubuntu mantenendo windows
<simone__> e poi in boot
<agrop> ?
<simone__> e ho impostato il cd cm primo
<simone__> sl che nn và
<simone__> cioè si avvia in automatico ubuntu che ho ora
<glpiana> simone__, o qualcosa non va nel cd o non imposti correttamente.
<simone__> glpiana: pensavo a sto punto di formattare tt il pc e ricominciare da zero
<agrop> in pratica dopo che ho istallato ubuntu, pur avendo dei gb disponibili ubuntu mi dice che invece me ne sono rimasti pochi mega
<glpiana> agrop, che spazio devi recuperare dopo aver installato ubutnu?
<simone__> glpiana:  il problema è come fare a capire se imposto o meno correttamente??
<glpiana> simone__, ti ho spiegato come, usa un cd che sicuramente parte al boot
<simone__> glpiana: ok, se provo con lo stesso cd su un altro pc
<simone__> pensi che funziona?
<agrop> lo spazio che c'è sull'hard disk, ma che ubuntu dice di non esserci
<glpiana> simone__, beh in quel modo vedi se il cd funziona
<glpiana> agrop, digita: sudo fdisk -l     in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone__> glpiana:  provo pria così allora perchè un cd che funzioni correttamente nn sò dv trovarlo ora
<glpiana> simone__, ok
<simone__> glpiana: ma nel caso un modo per formattare tt il pc cioè cancellando tt nn esiste?
<agrop> ok, ho digitato sudo... sul teminale, poi?
<glpiana> simone__, se mi spieghi cosa vuoi fare magari posso aiutarti
<glpiana> agrop, e poi segui le indicazioni nel messaggio di ubot-it
<simone__> glpiana:  ok, ho installato la 10.10 ma mi dà troppi confilitti e da questa qui vorrei ripassare alla 10.04
<glpiana> simone__, ci vuole il cd e se non riesci a farlo partire è dura. controlla se funziona anzitutto
<agrop> quale messaggio?? dov'è ubot-it
<glpiana> !paste | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone__> glpiana:  considera però il cd poi quando mi si avvia ubuntu lo vede sulla scrivania
<glpiana> questo messaggio -.-
<glpiana> simone__, non c'entra quello
<simone__> ok all aspetta
<simone__> provo su questo pc
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, ho fatto :)
<eevan> bravo
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, ora?
<agrop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528214/
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, scusa ero caduto ancora
<glpiana> hai dato i due comandi?
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, si li ho dati ^^
<agrop> wuesto è il link per il problema che ho riscontrato http://paste.ubuntu.com/528214/
<glpiana> agrop, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, ora ridai: sudo iwlist scan
<agrop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528214/
<agrop> ho aperto il terminal e ho scritto la stringa
<agrop> ma non ho capito nulla di quello che è uscito
<giorgio88> mentre modificavo un contatto su evolution nella rubrica di ubuntu one, il software si è bloccato... ho forzato l'uscita e quando l'ho riaperto mi sono accorto che evolution aveva creato due contatti nuovi vuoti che non riesco ad eliminare. Come posso fare?
<agrop> ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'incollare la pagina di paste?
<glpiana_> agrop, hai dato sudo fdisk -l ?
<agrop> si
<simone> ciao ragazzi mi serve un grande aiuto
<glpiana_> agrop, e puoi mettere su pastebin quanto è uscito?
<simone> devo levare dal mio pc la versione 10.10 e tornare alla 10.04 chi mi aiuta?
<agrop> ok
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, esce la stessa cosa di prima...
<glpiana_> simone, basta che esegui una normale installazione, facendo attenzione a indicargli in quale partizione installarlo
<glpiana_> !installazione | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana_> !gparted | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<agrop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528220/
<glpiana_> kira-ubuntu, ascolta, sto pc è aggiornato?
<simone> glpiana_:  il rpoblema è complicato non m lo fà fare così
<glpiana_> agrop, e sti mega "perduti" dove sarebbero? e quanti sarebbero soprattutto?
<glpiana_> simone, in che senso non te lo fa fare?
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, aggiornato in che senso? cioè io ora per connettermi sono su Winzozz... e ubuntu 10.10 l'ho installato da poco
<simone> glpiana_:  nel senso che metto il cd riavvio
<agrop> l'analisi del disco dice che cìè ne sono 21 gb liberi, ma quanto avvio ubuntu mi dice che liberi ne ho solo 348 mb
<simone> glpiana_:  ma anzi che partirmi da cd mi si avvia ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana_> kira-ubuntu, allora collega il pc via cavo, fagli fare gli aggironamenti e poi riprova a usare la scheda wifi dopo riavvio
<giorgio88> mentre modificavo un contatto su evolution nella rubrica di ubuntu one, il software si è bloccato... ho forzato l'uscita e quando l'ho riaperto mi sono accorto che evolution aveva creato due contatti nuovi vuoti che non riesco ad eliminare. Come posso fare?
<glpiana_> agrop, non so cosa sia analisi del disco su windows
<simone> glpiana_:  non sò cosa inventarmi con l'usb nn partiva, con il cd nemmeno
<agrop> non su windows
<glpiana_> simone, hai provato il disco su altro pc come dicevi prima?
<simone> si
<simone> parte
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, ok adesso proso :)
<glpiana_> agrop, non so cosa sia nemmeno su linux l'analisi disco. di che parli?
<agrop> su ubuntu "analizzatore di utilizzo del disco"
<glpiana_> simone, allora non setti correttamente il boot sull'altro pc
<alex2614> salve a tutti ho bisigno urentemente di aiuto
<simone> glpiana_:  io credo di si cioè nel boot ho messo come priam cosa cd
<glpiana_> simone, hai più di un lettore?
<simone> si
<glpiana_> simone, infila il cd nella'ltro lettore allora
<glpiana_> *nell'altro
<simone> glpiana_:  già fatto
<alex2614> ho nesso ubuntu e poi per sbaglio da li ho fatto la partizioni con gparted ora mi dice che non cè piu sistema operatvo come faccio ???????????????????
<simone> glpiana_:  ma uguale
<glpiana_> alex2614, spiega meglio
<alex2614> ok
<agrop> ??
<glpiana_> agrop, io dal tuo fdisk non vedo neanche le partizioni di ubuntu
<alex2614> allora da ubuntu in pratica ho cancellato l'hard disc
<tintu> ciao a tutti
<glpiana_> alex2614, da cd live?
<alex2614> e ora non ho piu sistemi operativi
<alex2614> nono da gpartes
<alex2614> gparted
<agrop> perchè allora mi dice che ho solamente 348 mb di spazio
<agrop> ?
<glpiana_> alex2614, hai cancellato un disco diverso da quello su cui hai ubuntu?
<glpiana_> agrop, non lo so, ti dico che a vedere quell'fdisk non si vedono le partizioni di linux
<alex2614> scusami ?
<glpiana_> alex2614, quanti dischi hai nel pc?
<agrop> in che senso non si vedono le partizioni di linux?
<alex2614> 1
<agrop> ci sono programmi per organizzare i file system
<simone> glpiana_:  a qst punto sai dirmi se ho impostato male qualcosa nel bios?
<glpiana_> agrop, tu le vedi? nel caso indicamele. io vedo solo le utility dell, ntfs di windows e un'altra roba che non conosco
<glpiana_> simone, e come posso? mica c'è un bios standard. ogni pc ha il suo
<alex2614> allora
<glpiana_> alex2614, e come hai fatto a cancellare tutto il disco se stavi usando il sistema presente sul disco?
<alex2614> da gparted
<glpiana_> alex2614, non puoi
<simone> glpiana_:  non esiste allora qualche altro modo?
<glpiana_> gparted non mette mano alle partizioni in uso
<alex2614> si perche ora mi dice nessun sistema è che ci posso fare
<glpiana_> simone, se non parte il cd che ti risulta funzionante su altro pc e non parte da usb io non so cosa dire. non si può provare a risolver ei problemi che hai con 10.10?
<glpiana_> alex2614, non puoi farlo. hai fatto altro. prima si deve capire che hai fatto e poi si interviene
<simone> non esiste il driver video della scheda video e nemmeno con quelli open và
<glpiana_> simone, che scheda video è? lspci | grep -i vga
<alex2614> in pratica mi diceva hard disc e formatta o partiziona e l'ho ftto
<simone> nvidia geforce2 mx 400
<glpiana_> simone, ah quella di prima. il driver open va, non vanno gli effetti
<simone> già
<glpiana_> simone, gli effetti sono il motivo per cui usi ubuntu?
<simone> sono disperato
<simone> no no nn per quello il problema è che ora è tt sfasato
<glpiana_> alex2614, secondo me tu ti stai confondendo con l'installazione
<simone> cioè per esempio se apro una pagina col browser questaè sfasatissima con i caratteri e tutto
<glpiana_> simone, sfasato in che senso?
<simone> poi ogni tanto sul pc appaiono strisce blu o il pc và ad intermittenza
<glpiana_> simone, prendi una schermata da applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<glpiana_> !image | simone
<ubot-it> simone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alex2614> e qallora perche non mi fa partire niente
<simone> cioè ci divento cieco se lo uso così
<glpiana_> alex2614, ma l'hai eseguita sta installazione?
<alex2614> cioè
<glpiana_> anzi, rimandiamo a dopo. vado via
<glpiana_> a più tardi
<simone> glpiana_: però x ora posso solo farti vedere il discorso di quando apro il browser
<glpiana_> simone, dopo, ora stacco
<simone> ragazzi qualcuno che mi può aiutare per risolvere il problema c'è?
<sonjli> Ciao a tutti
<sonjli> Dunque... l'altra sera ho cercato qualcuno che mi desse una mano sul freeze della mia 10.10. Per fare un riassunto, si freeza completamente a random e una volta freezata devo resettare il pc col pulsante perché non risponde + niente.
<sonjli> Ho disabilitato TUTTO: Compiz, parametri del kernel, etc. ma niente... qualche consiglio?
<sonjli> Ho anche abilitato apport con "service apport start force_start=1"
<milo> sonjli: scusa ma non è meglio passare alla 10.04.. :) moolto piu stabile della 10.10..
<sonjli> Ho installato da zero... cosa cambia?
<sonjli> non ho fatto upgrade, intendo
<sonjli> Io non pretendo che mi diate una soluzione, ma solo un metodo per capire cosa sta succedendo. Esiste qualche log, comando, o altro per controllare il sistema?
 * tintu reboot
<Salvo> sera a tutti
<sonjli> Altre info: il sitema va letteralmente in LOOP. Se sto ascoltando musica a guardando un video, l'audio comincia a ripetersi in loop ogni 2 secondi, c.a, fino a che non faccio restart hardware...
 * tintu re
<sonjli> Il piantamento capita in ogni occasione, con qualsiasi programma aperto o anche senza nulla di aperto. Succede mentre sto lavorando o se lascio il pc in fase di login
<milo> sonjli: che cosa hai istallato prima che ti facesse tutto sto casotto??
<tintu> ragazzi anche se non è il canale, qualcuno può darmi una mano con apache?
<sonjli> Ciao milo: NIENTE. E' cominciato tutto appena finita l'installazione. Il freeze si è rallentato dopo l'aggiornamento dei driver nvidia proprietari ma capita comunque 2 volte al giorno
<sonjli> almeno...
<Malcholm> Salve, ho installato i driver della mia pennetta digitale terrestre ma non viene riconosciuta dai programmi, mi potete aiutare? ho ubuntu 10.10
<sonjli> a volte mai, a volte di più
<agrop> ciao, ci sono applicazioni per ubuntu 9.10 che permettono l'analisi del disco e l'entuale correzione e sistemazione di file o danneggiamenti?
<simone> ciao ragazzi il mio problema è ke ho un pc con instalalto solo ubuntu, ora vorrei disinstallarlo per poi rinstallarci sopra sia windows che ubuntu come posso fare?
<simone> premesso che mi servono tutti e due e che ora come ora ho a disposizione solo la live cd di ubuntu
<sonjli> Ciao simone: Perché non virtualizzi?
<simone> sonjli: cioè?
<OverMe> agrop, gparted con grafica o fsck da console
<Malcholm> Simone: salva i dati della tua home in un hd esterno o pennetta usb o DVD; instalal prima windows e poi isntalla ubuntu a fianco.
<sonjli> Installi VirtualBox e poi ci installi il tuo windows in una macchina virtuale
<agrop> OverMe: scusa puoi spiegarmi meglio? cosa vuol dire fsck da console?
<Malcholm> Simone: automaticamente ubuntu ti chiederà se all'avvio vuoi usare windows o ubuntu.
<sonjli> Ho sentito parecchie pecche su pc con doppia installazione
<simone> Malcholm:  ciao ma considera che di tutto quello che ho ora non mi serve nulla
<simone> anzi vorrei formattare tutto per poi rinstalalre tutto di nuovo per pulire tutto il pc
<OverMe> agrop, se vuoi un programma visuale c'è gparted, se lo vuoi fare da linea di comando c'è fsck
<simone> il discorso è che mentre con ubuntu posso farlo già da ora con windows quello lì devo procurarmi il cd
<agrop> vorrei provare dalla linea di comando
<sonjli> Simone, io amo Linux (e Ubuntu) e terrei Linux come base e virtualizzerei windows
<agrop> terminal giusto?
<agrop> qual'è la stringa?
<simone> ragazzi il discorso è molto complicato
<OverMe> agrop, spiega cosa vuoi cercare di ripristinare
<Malcholm> Simone: allora da live cd fai partire gparted con comando da console "sudo gparted" e dividi il tuo hd in quante partizioni ti servono per esempio io lo dividerei in 3, una per xp, una per la root (/) e una per la home di ubuntu, la prima in NTFS e le ultime due in ext4
<Malcholm> poi dipende dalle esigenze.
<sonjli> Qualcuno mi da una manina col mio freeze? Please?
<simone> Malcholm: ma il discorso è ancora + inbcasinato riavviando il cd nn m riconosce la live cd
<simone> per quello volevo formattare tutto
<OverMe> sonjli, hai un altro sistema operativo da provare?
<Malcholm> Simone: riavvi e installi windows nella ntfs (l'unica che sarà visibile) e poi a fine installazione installi con il livecd di ubuntu.
<simone> le impostazioni del bios poi mi sembrano anche corrette
<Malcholm> Simone: scusa?
<milo> sonjli: scusami ma non è roba mia.. il mio consiglio cmq.. e sempre la 10.04 molto piu stabile.. poi non so..
<simone> non capendoci + niente credo che la mia unica soluzione sia allora formattare tutto il pc e ora ho solo ubntu sopra e poi rinstallare tt da capo
<tomash> ciao
<Malcholm> Simone: e come fai a far partire la live cd?
<sonjli> Per Overme: YES, la 9.10 che avevo prima era una bomba. Mai un crash neanche tirando pedate sulla tastiera
<simone> nn lo sò
<simone> il problemono è questo qui infatti ora
<simone> non mi parte
<Malcholm> Simone: hai controllato il bios?
<Malcholm> Simone: magari basta modificare l'ordine di boot
<OverMe> sonjli, prova a rimetterlo (o magari solo far partire il live cd) e vedi se lo fa ancora
<agrop> OverMe: dopo aver fatto sudo fsck?
<simone> Malcholm:  provato ma nulla
<Malcholm> Simone: e dire che il CD/DVD deve essere il primo della lista e solo dopo l'hdd
<OverMe> <OverMe> agrop, spiega cosa vuoi cercare di ripristinare
<tomash> raga è possibile trasformare il netbook remix in navigatore ,avendo una connessione con chiavetta ?
<sonjli> Già fatto, va da dio. Non si pianta neanche a morire
<simone> Malcholm: come dici tu ho fatto ma niente prende e parte in automatico a caricare salta prp il cd
<Malcholm> Simone: ma il cd ti funziona nella versione di ubuntu che hai installato ora?
<simone> considera mi appare sulla scrivania
<agrop> ho già esposto il problema ma senza risultato
<OverMe> sonjli, che pc è? portatile o assemblato?
<agrop> se vuoi lo faccio presente a te
<agrop> magari mi aiuti a risolverlo
<simone> Malcholm:  mi appare sulla scrivania
<sonjli> Portatile Dell vostro 1720 con scheda grafica nvidia 9600 gs
<Malcholm> Simone: se il lettore CD/DVD funziona, se il bios è settato correttamente, probabilmente il tuo live cd potrebbe essere graffiato o scritto male o comunque rovinato
<Malcholm> Simone: provato un'altro cd?
<simone> si
<simone> Malcholm: stessa identica cosa
<sonjli> Ti premetto che ho ubuntu dalla versione 7.04. Ho sempre fatto installazioni DA ZERO e non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema
<OverMe> agrop, ti ho chiesto precisamente cosa vuoi fare dato che quello che hai detto all'inizio è un po vago. se poi ti fa fatica amen
<simone> Malcholm:  nn vuole prp andare
<Malcholm> Simone: ma senti che prova a partire e non ci riesce oppure proprio non lo cerca nemmeno?
<sonjli> Scusa 8.04, non 7.04
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... ho un problemino... faccio partire un file midi, ma non sento nulla...
<simone> Malcholm:  guarda dipende a volte sembra che lo carichi altre prp no
<Malcholm> Simone: se invece del live cd metti il cd di windows xp, questo parte?
<agrop> ubuntu non mi riconosce lo spazio libero sul disco rigido
<agrop> premetto che ho installato ubuntu senza togliere windows xp
<simone> Malcholm: il probl è che non ho il cd di xp a disposizione
<sonjli> Scusate, non voglio rompere, ma dove posso smanettare per vedere qualche log che mi dia una mano?!?
<simone> Malcholm:  a qst punto non vorrei che avessi sbagliato a creare il live cd, considera mi è stato detto di scaricare la versione che volevo dal sito di ubuntu io poi quella lì che ho preso l'ho direttamente masterizzata nn è che c'è stato lì il mio errore?
<agrop> OverMe: ubuntu non mi riconosce lo spazio libero sul disco rigido
<agrop> OverMe: premetto che ho installato ubuntu senza togliere windows xp
<OverMe> agrop, da terminale dai: df -h
<OverMe> metti tutto sul pastebin
<OverMe> |paste | agrop
<OverMe> !paste | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt1> OverMe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Malcholm> Simone: a questo punto non saprei, sarebbe utile fare una prova con il cd di un'altro sistema operativo per capire qualcosa. A mio modestissimo parere il problema può essere 1) hardware...il lettore non accetta per qualche strano caso un bootsector, 2) Bios...sarebbe utile provare a riaggiornarlo ma è rischioso se non sei pratico (o se ti manca la corrente a metà), 3) Il tuo masterizzatore non ti ha masterizzato correttamente il cd e se questo è lo
<Malcholm>  stesso coincide con quello che usi per far partire il live cd è probabile che sia danneggiato.
<agrop> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528235/
<Malcholm> Simone: potrebbe averti anche solo masterizzato male il file immagine che hai scaricato
<Malcholm> a me è successo con brasero
<simone> Malcholm: quindi dici che quella che ho scaricato e nn ho scompattato da internet è qll giusta, cioè il file zip devo masterizzarlo e basta?
<simone> Malcholm: senza scompattarlo?
<OverMe> agrop, quale spazio non ti vede? la dice che hai 21giga su windows e 396mega su ubuntu
<Malcholm> Simone: facciamo così, siccome non ricordo di aver mai scaricato un file zip, ti mando il collegamento all'ultima versione che è un file .iso se non erro. Tu lo scarichi e lo masterizzi e riprovi. Per curiosità non hai un'altro pc a portata di mano?
<simone> si
<simone> c l'ho
<simone> considera mi serve la versione 10.04
<simone> la 10.10 nn m la supporta
<agrop> praticamente il problema sono i 396 mega di ubuntu
<Malcholm> Simone: Scarica questo (io consiglio la versione 32 bit) http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_Ubuntu/download.shtml
<agrop> perchè non mi permette di installare altro
<agrop> OverMe: vorrei portare i 21 giga su ubuntu
<OverMe> agrop, prova a fare da terminale: sudo apt-get clean
<fabri> ciao a tutti... come faccio a sentire un midi
<fabri> ?
<OverMe> agrop, metti la password (anche se non la vedi) poi dopo ridai il comando df -h
<simone> Malcholm:  ok una volta scaricato lo masterizzop direttamte o altrimenti creo il disco direttamente con  il creatore di dischi d'avvio?
<Malcholm> Simone: la procedura che ti consiglio è questa:
<OverMe> fabri, installa timidity
<agrop> OverMe: ho dato il comando sudo apt-get clena, ma non fà nulla
<OverMe> agrop, si è normale
<OverMe> adesso ridai: df -h
<Malcholm> Simone: 1) scarica l'immagine .iso; 2) avvia brasero o un programma di masterizzazione analogo; 3) seleziona "masterizza immagine"; 4) indica il file immagine appena scaricato e masterizzalo (inserisci anche l'opzione "verifica" che male non fa; 5) a masterizzazione ultimata riavvia e vedi se parte
<agrop> mi sembra che non è cambiato nulla
<OverMe> agrop, metti sul pastebin tutto (anche quelloc he hai fatto prima)
<Malcholm> Simone: è importante che tu dica al programma di masterizzare l'immagine e non di copiare semplicemente il file dentro il cd. Segui i passi che ti ho indicato. Spero di esserti stato utile
<simone> Malcholm:  ci provo grazie delle info in caso ti faccio sapere
<goldrake> OverMe, ma che fate?
<agrop> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528238/
<OverMe> goldrake, un budino al cioccolato
<goldrake> OverMe, e come viene?
<Malcholm> Simone: eventualmente c'è questa procedura nel caso smarrissi la mia http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2006/12/masterizzare-immagini-iso.html
<agrop> OverMe: sul comando sudo apt-get clena, non mmi ha chiesto nessuna password
<Malcholm> Simone: Buona fortuna
<fabri> OverMe grazie
<simone> Malcholm: grazie
<Malcholm> Simone: di nulla
<OverMe> agrop, applicazioni->accessori->analizzatore disco, fagli fare una scansione del filesystem e vediamo dov'è che occupa tutto lo spazio
<sonjli> ...freeze... ;-)
<OverMe> agrop, e comunque è probabile che 8 giga che gli dato ad ubuntu siano pochi per installarci molte cose
<agrop> OverMe: è possibile aggiungere altri giga agli 8 ?
<OverMe> agrop, in condizioni normali ti direi di si, ma tu hai installato con wubi e non so se si possa fare, ma credo si possa (non so come)
<agrop> che cos'è wubi?
<agrop> quindi non ho possibilità di recuperare spazio per ubuntu?
<OverMe> agrop, wubi è un modo "facile" per provare ubuntu installandolo sotto windows, ma non è l'ambiente naturale di ubuntu, e non so se si possa ridimensionare lo spazio
<alex2614> PaoloRotolo ciao mi puoi aiutare
<alex2614> in paratica ho partizionato l'hard disk da ubuntu con gparted e ora non mi fa piu accedere a nessun sistema operativo chi mi puo aiutare
<alex2614> per favore è urgente
<alex2614> allora chi mi puo aiutare
<Simoz> alex2614, che problema hai??
<alex2614> in paratica ho partizionato l'hard disk da ubuntu con gparted e ora non mi fa piu accedere a nessun sistema operativo chi mi puo
<OverMe> !grub | alex2614
<ubot-it> alex2614: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alex2614> Simoz,allora
<alex2614> in paratica ho partizionato l'hard disk da ubuntu con gparted e ora non mi fa piu accedere a nessun sistema operativo chi mi puo aiutare
<OverMe> alex2614, hai letto cosa ho scritto?
<alex2614> si
<OverMe> segui questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alex2614> ma se nessun mi risponde
<alex2614> la conoscoooooo
<glpiana> ola
<OverMe> e?
<alex2614> glpiana, ehi rieccomi
<glpiana> ciao alex2614
<OverMe> ah glpiana è tuo cliente :)
<alex2614> glpiana,in paratica ho partizionato l'hard disk da ubuntu con gparted e ora non mi fa piu accedere a nessun sistema operativo chi mi puo
<glpiana> OverMe, non ancora ;)
<glpiana> !grub | alex2614
<ubot-it> alex2614: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<agrop> consigli su come disinstallre windows con ubuntu 9.10 senza fare danni?
<glpiana> agrop, disinstallare windows?
<alex2614> glpiana oi mi puoi rispondere
<glpiana> alex2614, i ho risposto, leggi sopra
<OverMe> alex2614, o leggi quello che ti si dice o è inutile
<agrop> glpiana: si, disinstallare windows
<agrop> glpiana: mantenendo ubuntu e senza avere problemi
<OverMe> agrop, se hai installato ubuntu con wubi non puoi
<glpiana> agrop, che io sappia basta formattarn al aprtizione. ma non ho gran feeling con windows
<glpiana> aah con wubi l'hai messo? allora no
<alex2614> vabbe grazie tanto per l'aiuto non mi siete stati per nient utili
<OverMe> alex2614, prego :)
<glpiana> alex2614, leggere una guida è faticoso, vero?
<alex2614> ho un altro
<alex2614> problema
<alex2614> che non mi funziona il lettore cd
<agrop> pliana OverMe: non sò esattamente se l'ho fatto con wubi,
<glpiana> alex2614, con che tipo di cd? audio o dati?
<OverMe> agrop, si l'hai fatto con wubi, ho visto prima
<alex2614> cd audio normale oi del computer
<agrop> ho chiesto all'installazione di mantenere windows
<agrop> ok
<glpiana> alex2614, quindi sia audio che dati?
<alex2614> si
<agrop> quindi devo mantenere windows?
<glpiana> alex2614, e come fai a stemare il cd se non ti parte il pc?
<OverMe> agrop, aspetta mi viene un dubbio, dai dal terminale: mount
<agrop> senza recuperare lo spazio di windows?
<OverMe> agrop, metti sul pastebin
<agrop> ok
<glpiana> alex2614, non te lo eri domandato, vero?
<alex2614> allora io ricapitolo tutto allora ho messo ubuntu 10.10 con windows ora ho partizionato l'hard disk e ho cancellato tutto dall'hard disk coe faccio
<agrop> OverMe: sudo mount?
<OverMe> agrop, no senza sudo
<glpiana> !installazione | alex2614 è l'unica cosa da fare
<ubot-it> alex2614 è l'unica cosa da fare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<agrop> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528248/
<alex2614> ma se a me non funziona il pc come faccio a fare tuttoooooo
<glpiana> alex2614, non penso tu sia collegato qui con la forza del pensiero. scarica una iso, masterizzala e installa
<alex2614> dove
<alex2614> la installo
<OverMe> agrop, si si è wubi, niente da fare
<glpiana> alex2614, ma mi stai pigliando in giro?
<glpiana> !troll | alex2614
<ubot-it> alex2614: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> !irc | alex2614
<ubot-it> alex2614: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<OverMe> agrop, puoi reinstallare ubuntu su una partizione normale se vuoi
<agrop> OverMe: ok, grazie
<agrop> se aggiorno con ubuntu 10.10, recupero lo spazio?
<agrop> OverMe: se aggiorno con ubuntu 10.10, recupero lo spazio?
<alex2614> ok grazie di tutto dellaiuto
<glpiana> lol
<agrop> OverMe: cioè?
<OverMe> agrop, improbabile. comunque ti consiglio di salvarti la roba importante e installare ubuntu "normalmente"
<agrop> OverMe: togliendo windows da mezzo?
<OverMe> agrop, puoi anche lasciarlo windows fai un dual boot come adesso, ma avrai ubuntu installato in partizione invece che dentro windows
<agrop> ma il problema che quando ho fatto l'installazione la paartizione per ubuntu è stata fatta in autometico su 8 giga disponibili
<roxdragon> weee
<glpiana> agrop, ma quello era wubi
<milo> wei roxdragon ciao :)
<agrop> si era wubi
<rek> a me 10.10 al momento dell'avvio dell X il monitor si spegne
<Peace-> agrop: io farei cosi quando c'è da imparare c'è da imparare ,.. ti salvi tutto quello che ti è caro... su hd esterno o similare
<Peace-> agrop: dopo inzii a smanettare
<Peace-> agrop: ridimensioni la partizione di winzoz
<rek> così ho messo mint ma qui ok kubuntu veramente
<Peace-> agrop: poi fai l isstallazione di ubuntu
<Peace-> agrop: e fai la partizoonatura manuale cosi impari
<Peace-> agrop: magari fai 3 partizioni
<glpiana> rek, non c'è suppoto per mint su questo canale
<Peace-> agrop: una per la /
<Peace-> agrop: una per la /home
<rek> è tutto da gui agrop una baggianata
<Peace-> agrop: e una per la swap
<glpiana> *supporto
<rek> non cerco supporto per mint infatti glpiana sebbene sia come ubuntu
<glpiana> rek, non lo è a tutti gli effetti. spiega cosa ti serve allora. il problema è la schermata nera dopo l'avvio?
<rek> agrop: una per la home una per la swap hehe
<agrop> Peace: carissimo, le tue parole sembrano semplici, ma io non ho capito quasi nulla
<glpiana> !installazione | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> !gparted | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> agrop, leggi ste due guide
<Peace-> agrop: beh... tu salva tutto e dopo smanetta
<rek> glpiana: schermata nera al momento che deve venire fuori il desktop ma ora non mi interessa...sono problemi sui nei confronti del mio hw
<Peace-> agrop: è la migliore cosa dopo che hai sfracellato il sistema quelle 4\5000  volte
<Peace-> agrop: hai imparato bene a partizionare
<glpiana> <rek> a me 10.10 al momento dell'avvio dell X il monitor si spegne <--- quindi il problema non è questo? allora qual è?
<agrop> ora vedo i siti sperando di capirne di più
<agrop> grazie
<Peace-> agrop: e a manternere la home separata cosi dopo non devi mai piu devastare tutto hd
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> agrop: ci sono anche dei video su youtube mi pare sul partizionamento
<rek> curiosità mi chiedevo perchè telnet non si connetta a mldonkey dopo che ho fatto la condivisione della connessione iternet... questa si che è una bella domanda gasante
<rek> agrop: vai vai è facile
<glpiana> rek, sì, che però con ubuntu non c'entra nulla )
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> glpiana: centra tutto su ubuntu... infatti su altre distro potrebbe aver avuto tut'altro effetto
<glpiana> rek, ti ho indicato il canale in cui esporre la questione
<rek> hehe :)
<agrop> comunque io ho ubuntu da due giorni
<rek> cosa trattate qui fratello?
<agrop> ecco perchè mi sembra quasi arabo
<agrop> e poi non ho mai fatto partizioni
<glpiana> rek, leggi il topic
<glpiana> !topic | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<agrop> cmq guarderò i viedo e smanetterò
<agrop> grazie a presto
<rek> agrop: domanda domanda spremi come limoni questi utenti irc svogliati
<agrop> :-)
<glpiana> rek, basta per cortesia. se devi chiedere supporto per ubuntu chiedilo. altrimenti lascia stare. grazie
<agrop> a dopo, devo allontanarmi
<rek> state tranquilli
<glpiana> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> ancora co sto giochetto haha :) va beh vediamo cosa c'è in sto canale
<rek> ho notato che in 10.10 è sparito il tasto elimina perhè?
<glpiana> rek, tasto elimina di cosa?
<rek> cliccand col mouse tasto dx
<glpiana> rek, quelle sono impostazioni che puoi regolare con gconf-editor
<rek> ah ok strano default
<glpiana> no, non è strano. se vuoi ti dico cosa fare per aggiungerlo
<rek> non è strano se c'è sempre stato e ora non c'è?
<glpiana> rek, allora non ci capiamo
<glpiana> non è questo un canale per chicchierare del più e del meno, ok?
<glpiana> !irc | rek leggi
<ubot-it> rek leggi: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<rek> glpiana: in oltre secondo me il bluetooth non funziona più dalla 8.04 in poi da indirizzi strani e comunque non riesce a ricevere o inviare file a dispositivi
<glpiana> !bluetooth | rek
<ubot-it> rek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<glpiana> guarda il wiki
<glpiana> se poi hai problemi chiedi qui
<rek> tutte cose inutili....
<rek> ho già tutto configurato
<glpiana> rek, evidentemente no se non funziona
<rek> il tuo funziona?
<Peace-> a noi funziona tutto sempre
<Peace-> xD
<glpiana> rek, non ho blutooth. ma ne ho visti funzionare se la cosa ti tranquillizza :)
<rek> con questi doppi sensi Peace-
<glpiana> !chat | rek ultimo avviso
<ubot-it> rek ultimo avviso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> funzionare dalla 8.04 in su? bah.. va meglio il mio smartq 5 con jaunty
<Peace-> controlla di aver installato tutti i pacchetti neccessari sulla distro
<laidon> ho configurato una free vpn tramite network manager ma non si vuole connettere. Chi l'ha già fatto saprebbe darmi una mano? Grazie
<glpiana> laidon, hai già guardato i wiki? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN?highlight=%28vpn%29
<laidon> non l'avevo trovato, ora provo a dargli un'occhiata e vedo se avevo già fatto così. grazie
<glpiana> laidon, c'è anche questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn?highlight=%28vpn%29
<laidon> metto in coda pure questa lettura, grazie :)
<glpiana> :)
<laidon> glpiana, purtroppo quelle pagine non aggiungono altro a quel che già avevo fatto
<glpiana> laidon, sicuro non possa essere un problema di restrizioni della rete cui ti connetti?
<glpiana> laidon, considera che sono a digiuno dell'argomento
<laidon> in realtà è una free vpn, dovrebbe accettare connessioni senza problemi
<laidon> l'unico errore restituito è "connect: Connection refused"
<laidon> dovrei provare a fare una controprova da una macchina con windows
<glpiana> laidon, come configuri la connessione?
<glpiana> laidon, vai anche nelle impostazioni avanzate?
<laidon> sì, perché all'interno ci sono altre impostazioni da settare
<glpiana> laidon, tra le autenticazioni cosa lasci? te lo chiedo non perchè ne sappia al riguardo, solo perchè una volta provai una chavetta e lasciando tutte le autenticazioni non andava. bisognava selezionarne solo una
<laidon> mschapv2 (nel mio caso è connessione pptp)
<glpiana> e hai porvato a selezionarne altre?
<glpiana> *provato
<laidon> sì le ho passate una ad una ma nulla, tra l'altro la guida del server vpn specifica di usare proprio quella lì
<glpiana> laidon, sta free vpn ha documentazione?
<laidon> non ricordo se avevo trovato la configurazione sul sito ufficiale o altro
<laidon> cerco e ti dico
<laidon> glpiana, http://bit.ly/6SZ12V
<simone> Malcholm: ci sono riuscito
<simone> ragazzi qualcuno sà indicarmi come posso scaricare compizconfig?
<glpiana> laidon, mi sembra la guida i un blog non la documentazione di qualcosa
<glpiana> !ccsm | simone
<ubot-it> simone: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> simone, lo trovi in software center
<glpiana> simone, o vuoi il comando da terminale?
<simone> il comando da terminale
<teoba> ciao
<laidon> glpiana, è un link dal sito ufficiale: http://bit.ly/FPqQ6
<simone> grazie
<glpiana> simone, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<simone> grazie
<teoba> è possibile inserire gadget sul desktop di gnome?
<sda_> ciao a tutti, ho impostato il gnome-panel in autohide, ma quest'ultimo decide a volte che non vuole più "nascondersi" da cosa dipende è risolvibile?
<teoba> sda_ formatta tutto
<teoba> dai scherzo
<sda_> teoba, intanto il porco l'ho tirato in quanto la macchina è appena stata installata :) riformattare non risolverebbe
<teoba> meglio nuove ati o nuove nvidia?
 * tintu saluta tutti
<glpiana> teoba, per i gadget ci sono le widget o come si chiamano. ti do il link allaguida
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Screenlets?highlight=%28screenlets%29 teoba
<glpiana> un po' datata ma dovrebbe andare lo tsesso
<glpiana> *stesso
<glpiana> teoba, e dai un'occhiata asta sezione del forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/board,15.0.html
<teoba> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema in avvio, non capisco se è il pc o è solamente saltato grub
<lusuhard> ubuntu 10.10 + windows xp in double boot
<lusuhard> ho provato a caricare una live di 9.10 ma non carica, ho provato con il cd di installazione di xp e lo carica
<lusuhard> a questo punto non so più che pensare
<lusuhard> :)
<glpiana> lusuhard, una live che già avevi usato e che sei sicuro sia funzionante?
<glpiana> lusuhard, e non la carica nel senso che proprio è come se non ci fosse il disco?
<lusuhard> glpiana, live perfettamente funzionante (usata l'altro ieri) e cmq ne hoh provate ben due diverse, si parte normalmente, si pianta con il trattino lampeggiante e non comincia a caricare dal cd
<glpiana> lusuhard, quando il pc è avviato il lettore funziona?
<lusuhard> glpiana non ho capito la domanda
<lusuhard> glpiana se intendi se windows usa il lettore, si
<glpiana> lusuhard, se avvii la 10.10 il lettore poi lo puoi usare?
<glpiana> legge? funziona?
<lusuhard> glpiana non si avvia proprio
<glpiana> devo andare
<lusuhard> cioè non riesco a capire... se uso windows carica, con ubuntu non carica e grub è saltato completamente, non è che si è fulminato qualcosa?
<lusuhard> premetto che il problema è nato dopo un riavvio brutale di windows causa blocco totale
<lusuhard> per favore datemi una mano
<Malcholm> Simone: ciao sono contento!
<lusuhard> qualcuno in ascolto per un problema serio??
<lusuhard> qualcuno in ascolto per un problema serio??
<AlexZion> lusuhard: hai provato con una versione live più recente?
<lusuhard> qualcuno in ascolto per un problema serio??
<uyter> ciao
<AlexZion> lusuhard:  si se leggessi quello che ti si scrive .....
<lusuhard> AlexZion le live che ho ieri funzionavano benissimo
<AlexZion> provato anche via usb ?
<lusuhard> non ho live usb
<lusuhard> e non so come farle :)
<uyter> esiste un navigatore,per ubuntu, che sfrutti la chiavetta umts  ?
<AlexZion> lusuhard: se lo fai da win , puoi usare questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lusuhard> AlexZion non ci siamo capiti, nemmeno windows mi pare
<lusuhard> AlexZion ora sono sul mio portatile con un ubuntu 10.10
<giorgio88> perchè in ubuntu lucid evolution non sincronizza i contatti con ubuntu one?
<AlexZion> lusuhard: allora preparala da un altro pc ....
<teoba> bellissime le screenlets!
<AlexZion> lusuhard: in ubuntu 10.10 hai gia sicuramente installato usb Creator o una cosa simile , che serve proprio a questo
<antonella> ciao
<giorgio88> perchè in ubuntu lucid evolution non sincronizza i contatti con ubuntu one?
<lusuhard> AlexZion grazie :) il mio problema è che le live non partono! questa non è una cosa normale no? dato che ieri funzionavano... volevo sapere se qualcuno ha già incontrato questo problema... per riavviare il pc da USB ora lo faccio
<AlexZion> lusuhard: è ovvio che non è una cosa normale , e probabilmente è saltato qualcosa a livello hardware , ma se almeno ti partisse una live , avresti modo di controllare il tutto , ecco perche insisto ...
<milo> raga abbilitazione porte usb su vbox con guest addition gia istallato.. consigli???
<giorgio88> perchè in ubuntu lucid evolution non sincronizza i contatti con ubuntu one?
<lusuhard> AlexZion si si questo sarà fatto immediatamente (sto già scarcicando unetbootin), ma non capisco perchè se carico una installazione parte, se voglio far partire la live si pianta :(
<giorgio88> perchè in ubuntu lucid evolution non sincronizza i contatti con ubuntu one?
<antonella> ho il seguente problema: sono in possesso di questo modem 56k: "Communication controller: Agere Systems Lucent V.92 Data/Fax Modem" ho seguito la seguente guida per installare gli opportuni driver: "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup/Lucent" Seguendo ciò che viene detto nella voce "Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx e driver Martian", però utilizzando GNOME PPP non mi rileva comunque il modem in "/dev/ttySM0
<antonella> ", qualcuno sa darmi un'altra alternativa per configurare questo modem?
<AlexZion> lusuhard: se sei su ubuntu 10.10mnon devi scaricare un bel niente , basta che apri usb creator che avrai sicuramente , probabilmente in sistema (io uso kubuntu e non ti so dire di preciso) e con quello fai il tutto ....
<lusuhard> AlexZion guarda io ho il creatore di dischi usb, ma sono pre-installazioni per un sistema win già funzionante
<lusuhard> da zero non mi parte nulla
<AlexZion> non ci siamo capiti , in usb creator, gli dai un file iso della 10.10 o della versione che vuoi , gli dici su aquale pennetta metterlo e lo fa .
<AlexZion> ora se vuoi inventarti altro fai pure ......
<lusuhard> ora cerco usb creator... ho solo "creatore dischi di avvio"
<antonella> lusuhard vai su Sistema->Amministrazione->Creatore di dischi di avvio
<milo> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<AlexZion> lusuhard: quello è il tuo programma, te lo avevo detto che non sapevo il nome preciso perche non uso ubuntu .....
<lusuhard> AlexZion allora mi faccio risentire se non ce la fo o se parte :)
<lusuhard> antonella TNX
<AlexZion> lusuhard: ok , in bocca al lupo ...
<antonella> prego
<fuser80> salve la mia versione di ubuntu non riconosce la chiavetta della vodafone per connettermi a internet mod. k3715 potete darmiuna mano?
<fabri_> ciao
<AlexZion> fuser80: l'unica cosa che so dirti è ceh qualche tempo fa ho installato una pennetta vodafone su kubuntu 10.04 e funzionava , ma ho usato un applicazione apposita che non ricordo bene come si chiamasse
<milo> fuser80: karmik???
<milo> io avero risolto.. una volta..  fuser80 possiamo provare se vuoi
<fuser80> si possiamo, la marca è huawe modello k3715 ma ho ubuntu da poco tempo sarò un pò lento
<milo> AlexZion: sai come mai anche seguendo la guida della wiki non riesco a configurare le usb in vbox?? a sistema op spento le vedo le seleziono addirittura le attivo ma all'avvio nulla..
<milo> fuser80: allora.. premessa allora l'ho fatto su carmic
<milo> karmic
<milo> ma possiamo provare.. allora..
<fuser80> ok
<fuser80> dimmi
<milo> non sei una bomba con il terminale vero?
<AlexZion> milo: che versione di vBox hai installato ? e poi non devi attivare nulla prima di lanciare la vm ehh, non farti ingannare dal filto , quello serve ad escludere le periferiche che non ti servono ,se non ricordo male
<milo> AlexZion: scusa vediamo se posso risolvere con fuser80 e poi vediamo il mio problema.. :) grazie
<AlexZion> ok , ma nel frattempo sarò a cena , magari dopo dai ...
<milo> fuser80: per prima cosa...   vediamo se vediamo la chiavetta.. apri il terminale e dai lsusb e mi fai sapere se c'è la chiavetta o no
<milo> ok ok buona cena AlexZion :)
<AlexZion> grazie , e buon proseguimento
<fabri_> ciao
<Guest50148> ciao
<milo> fuser80: ci sei?
<fuser80> millo dimmi sono pronto
<milo> fuser80: allora la chiavetta la vede ubu??
<fuser80> si ma mi da un'icona a forma di cd  con scritto vodafone, e come memoria ma non come internet key
<milo> si si ok.. con lsusb la vedi quindi..
<fuser80> si come usb si, cos'è isusb?
<milo> allora apriti questo link
<milo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivano> salve ragazzi ,,,
<milo> qua ci incolli tutto quello che hai nel terminale..
<fuser80> aperto
<milo> apri il terminale e incollaci quello che ti scrivo fuser80
<milo> fuser80:         lsusb
<ivano>  ho scaricato amsn su kubuntu ,, ma non riesco a trovare dove lo ha messo
<ivano> chi mi aiuta??'
<milo> ivano K>Applicazioni>internet
<ivano> non c'e'
<milo> apri il terminale e scrivi amsn
<fuser80> ok fatto
<ceon1> sera
<milo> fuser80: incolla tutto il risultato del terminale in !paste e mi passi l'url
<milo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fuser80> su poster metto il mio nikname, giusto?
<milo> si
<fuser80> fatto, mi dice commando non trovato
<milo> cosa?? fuser80 ma dove?? incolla il risultato del terminale dovo aper incollato nel terminale lsusb. il risultato dell'operazione incollalo in paste.. metti il nik fai invio e mi passi l'url
<kira-ubuntu> Scusate, io ho fatto l'aggiornamento di linux con il cavo e scaricato i driver che ha trovato, però la mia linea wriless non funziona ancora, mentre la ethernet funziona. Cosa devo fare?
<fuser80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528308/
<fuser80> giusto?
<milo> fuser80: incolla quello che ti scrivo io..           lsusb
<milo> fuser80: copia ed incolla non è ilusb ma LSUSB in piccolo
<fuser80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528310/
<fuser80> dovrei esser riuscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/528310/
<milo> ok proviamo fuser80 incolla questo             sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<fuser80> mi chiede una password, ne inserisco una mia?
<milo> devi inserire la tua pass fuser80
<fuser80> non mi fa inserire nessun carattere o lettera
<kira-ubuntu> fuser80, la password se la metti non viene visualizzata ma la legge...
<milo> in verità le inserisce sembra a te che non scrive nulla prova a inserire correttamente la pass anche se te vedi che non scrive nulla e dai invio
<fuser80> grazie
<fuser80> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/528316/
<milo> ok ora chiudi il terminale apri synaptic
<fuser80> dove lo trovo?
<milo> se non ricordo male.... strumenti amministrazione..
<fuser80> devo fare "s" prima nel terminale o lascio così e chiudo?
<milo> hai rimosso i  pacchetti? se ti dice che per rimuoverli devi premere "s" certo!! premi S
<milo> fuser80: a che punto siamo..???
<milo> fuser80: io tra un po devo andare via..
<kira-ubuntu_> Non so se ci sono state risposte, visto che la linea era caduta, quindi, ripeto la mia domanda. Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi con la linea wriless, che nonostate abbia effettuato gli aggiornamenti dei driver non mi fa connettere con essa ma solo con la linea ethernet?... Grazie in anticipo :)
<leonessa> ciao a tutti, ma con ubuntu e' possibile fotografare con webcam?
<FattyJoe> ciao kira, ciao leonessa
<FattyJoe> leonessa, credo che fotografare con la webcam si possa con il software Camorama
<FattyJoe> lo trovi nei repository tranquillamente
<FattyJoe> kira che problemi ti da la wireless?
<agrop> ciao, la stringa per scaricare quassel?
<ivano> bene amsn ho risolto , ma adesso ho scaricato vlc sempre con kubuntu 10.10 ho fatto apri con sento la musica ma non vedo vlc
<ivano> come mai
<leonessa> quindi devo scaricare il download camorama?
<felix__> ciao a tutti
<FattyJoe> si, diverso tempo fa a me funzionò, aesso non ho la webcam per testare nuovamente ma la strada dovrebbe essere giusta
<FattyJoe> ciao felix
<felix__> ragazzi mi potete dare una mano ?
<felix__> io mi sto incasinando con xbuntu,,,,
<FattyJoe> che genere di casini?
<felix__> allora.. come faccio rilevare il mio dvd da xbuntu ?
<FattyJoe> intendi l'unità ottica o il disco all'interno?
<felix__> cioe non so come potervi eccedere dato che sul desktop non lo vedo..
<felix__> si
<felix__> ^^
<FattyJoe> lol si cosa? quale delle due xD
<felix__> unita ottica
<felix__> praticamnete metto il dvd nell'unità,,,
<FattyJoe> mmmm cioè se te inserisci il disco non ti si monta automaticamente?
<leonessa> ho trovato camorama 0.19 x linux va bene?
<felix__> non vedo nulla
<felix__> si
<kira-ubuntu_> FattyJoe, Non mi fa connettere con la wireless
<felix__> cioe come vi accedo ?
<felix__> praticamente non ho idea se la veda o no...
<FattyJoe> calma un secondo ragazzi
<ivano> come faccio a vedere vlc ??? lo sento e basta??'
<FattyJoe> allora: leonessa, la versione nel repository ufficiale di camorama è la 0.19-2.1
<FattyJoe> felix, adesso la sistemiamo, credo ti si sia incasinato l'automount delle unità ottiche
<leonessa> come faccio a scaricarlo?
<FattyJoe> kira, fammi capire che cosa non ti funziona della wireless, hai una scheda pci o usb?
<felix__> ok
<FattyJoe> leonessa devi andare sul menu "applicazioni" che vedi in alto, ubuntu software center
<kira-ubuntu_> FattyJoe, come faccio a saperlo?... suppongo cmq che sia pci
<FattyJoe> e poi nella casella di ricerca a dx scrivi "camorama" e lui te lo trova, clicchi installa e risolto ;)
<FattyJoe> kira, prova a dare da terminale il comando lspci
<FattyJoe> felix, mentre io aiuto leonessa e kira,prova a fare una ricerca fra la documentazione della community o sul forum per quanto riguarda l'auto-mount
<FattyJoe> credo che il problema sia tutto lì
<felix__> ok adesso ci provo...
<FattyJoe> appena bi sbrigo, se non hai risolto mi metto a cercare anch'io
<leonessa> ok fatto ma ora come faccio a fotografare?
<felix__> grazie
<FattyJoe> leonessa aspetta un secondo che lo installo di nuovo, perchè non mi ricordo come si fa xD
<leonessa> ok grazie
<FattyJoe> la mia bruttissima webcm della trust ha il pulsante per scattare le foto, controlla se la tua ce l'ha intanto
<FattyJoe> aspettate a ringraziamri, non avete ancora visto la parcella xD
<kira-ubuntu_> nuooooo XD
<leonessa> ahahahah
<FattyJoe> hahaha non si fa nulla per nulla
<leonessa> ma io ho web incorporata nel portatile
<FattyJoe> ah ok
<FattyJoe> guarda leonessa, se apri camorama e va tutto bene dovresti vederti nel monitor
<FattyJoe> (sempre che tu non sia dietro lo schermo xD)
<leonessa> ma ho provato a cercare camorama ma dov'e' non lo trovo
<ceon1> leonessa,  se non riesci con camorama prova ad installare cheese
<FattyJoe> LOL
<leonessa> ma dovrebbe essere installato camorama ma dove lo trovo?
<FattyJoe> allora leonessa, vedi in alto a sx sullo schermo il menu "applicazioni" ?
<FattyJoe> ah ecco
<leonessa> si
<FattyJoe> allora è in applicazioni/grafica
<FattyJoe> trovi "visualizzatore webcam camorama"
<leonessa> ok :-))
<leonessa> esce errore...
<FattyJoe> s'intende che appena hai scattato una foto la pretendo (prendendo per sicuro il fatto che tu sia una leonessA) xD
<FattyJoe> acc... hai problemi coi driver della webcam mi sa
<leonessa> e che faccio ora?
<ALM_> scusate, non riesco a far partire un exe con wine.. neanche uno, mi da questo errore : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528338/
<FattyJoe> leonessa ho aperto una chat privata per non itasare qui, rispondimi di là
<OverMe> ALM_, chmod +x /percorso/nomedelfile
<ALM_> OverMe, ogni volta che devo aprire un file?
<OverMe> no solo questa volta, per settare i permessi di esecuzione
<ALM_> quindi su tutti gli exe, non solo su quello che indico...
<felix__> emhhh
<FattyJoe> ragazzi scusate ma devo andare a pappa, altrimenti rimango digiuno, lascio irc aperto, se ci siete ci risentiamo dopo ;)
<OverMe> ALM_, tutti quelli che vuoi eseguire con wine
<felix__> fatty
<felix__> vabbe'
<FattyJoe> dimmi felix
<ALM_> ah ok grazie OverMe
<felix__> ho trovate varie
<felix__> informazioni
<felix__> ma mi sa che mi sono incasinato ancora di piu' eh eh
<FattyJoe> LOL
<felix__> sono nuovo e mi sembra tutto un po difficile
<felix__> :)
<FattyJoe> guarda se ci sei dopo cerchiamo di risolvere
<felix__> ok
<Bullterrier> ciao c'è qualche mod della lista in linea?
<FattyJoe> apro una chat privata anche con te, a dopo ragazzi!
<felix__> ciao
<Bullterrier> felix__:  ciao felice sono fabrizio
<OverMe> Bullterrier, che ti serve?
<felix__> mannaggia
<Bullterrier> sei un mod?
<felix__> ... :(
<OverMe> Bullterrier, si
<felix__> ragazzi ho bisogno di capire una cosa....
<Bullterrier> apri una chat privata?
<milo> felix__: che succede??
<felix__> allora
<felix__> io se inserisco un dvd
<felix__> non so dove devo andare per vederene i contenuti
<felix__> qualcu no sa dirmelo come fare '
<felix__> ?
<milo> felix__: che cosa monti ubuntu??
<felix__> xbuntu
<felix__> so che e' rilevata l'unità perche inserendo un dvd posso vederlo..
<felix__> ma se inserisco dei dvd dati.... come faccio ad entrare nell'unità?
<leonessa> fattyjoe non c'e' piu'?
<milo> felix__: e se ci clicchi?? non entri?
<felix__> non so dove cliccare ?
<felix__> cioe non vedo niente sul desktop di xbuntu
<felix__> cioe' quale icona devo cliccare ?
<felix__> quella dvd non la vedo...
<milo> aspè perche le impostazioni di xubuntu non le conosco aspe do un okkiata
<felix__> quando inseriso i dati
<milo> allora vai nella home
<milo> leonessa che succede?
<felix__> si
<felix__> poi ?
<leonessa> ho installato camorama ma mi da errore
<milo> felix__: quando sei nella home sulla sinistra o sulla destra non so li come funge.. la cosa.. non vedi un lettore o un qualche cosa  "media"??? se no... non saprei.. non conosco xubuntu mi dispiace
<felix__> ( per la cronaca quando inserisco il dvd di un film l'icona dvd la vedo ma non quando metto dvd dati )
<milo> ma il dvd bono l'è? felix__
<felix__> si si
<felix__> allora
<felix__> tu intendi dov'e scritto casa ?
<milo> felix__: prova come ti ho detto io devi cercare "media"
<milo> casa è la Home felix__
<milo> leonessa cheese?
<felix__> li' non c'e,,,,
<felix__> ma se vado sull'icona file system so che c'e una cartella media
<felix__> adesso controllo li'
<leonessa> non so mi hanno detto di scaricare camorama
<milo> felix__: | !wiki
<felix__> no non c'e
<milo> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<milo> che problemi hai con la cam leonessa cosa devi fare spiegati un pò
<felix__> devo montarla o cosa ?
<leonessa> volevo fotografare con la web
<leonessa> se si puo'....
<milo> si si può leonessa camorama che errore ti dà?? con altri programmi come skype la cam funge?
<felix__> ok milo il dvd dati non lo legge ..sicuramente causa errore di masteriazzazione...
<felix__> ho provato con altro dvd e va'
<milo> :) felix__ meglio.. sta notte si dorme allora senza il pallino del dvd ehheheh
<leonessa> non ci posso credere ora  funge
<felix__> eh eh ma volevo sapere un ultima cosa...
<felix__> e vero che ubuntu e cosi sicuro ?
<leonessa> ma come si fa a fare foto?
<felix__> cioe' cosa posso mettere su per visionare i file che ci butto dentro...
<felix__> per eventuali virus e via dicendo ?
<milo> eh li dovrebbe esserci qualche cosa.. leonessa io personalemte prima.. usavo cheese che fa sia foto che video..
<milo> in tal caso lo vuoi provare.. leonessa apri il terminale e incolla sudo apt-get install cheese
<milo> felix__: virus???
<felix__> si
<milo> allora da quanto hai ubu istallato?
<felix__> tipo se utilizzo wine o scarico file da internet potrei avere problemi ?
<felix__> da 1 giorno
<felix__> sono un nebbo eh eh
<felix__> nuovo
<milo> bene.. allora io personalmente non utilizzo wine .. emulo winzoz dentro il mio kubuntu.. con ubu non prendi virus.. che io sappia non esistono ho sentito dire qualche cosa sui server ma su p.c. ancora no..
<leonessa> quando clicco su take picture esce: could not create directory/webcam_picture
<kira-ubuntu_> leonessa, metti il nome della tua webcam e trova un manuale... suppongo ci sia in giro...
<felix__> ok quindi non ho bisogno di nessun antivirus
<felix__> anche se utilizzo wine,,,
<milo> leonessa: prova cheese in tal caso ritorna..
<milo> certo felix__
<felix__> grandeeee diciamo che ubuntu e' una cassaforte... ^^
<kira-ubuntu_> Comunque il mio problema è ancora inrisolto, ovvero, la mia connessione wireless viene visualizzata ubuntu tenta di connettersi ma non si connette, posso solo con la ethernet cosa devo fare?
<leonessa> ho provato installare cheese nel terminale esce: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<milo> ma che comando hai dato?
<ceon1> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<ceon1> !clamav | felix__
<ubot-it> felix__: clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<leonessa> apt-get install cheese
<felix__> ok questo  e un ativirus ?
<felix__> devo installarlo ?
<felix__> ok ora provo
<ceon1> felix__,  si è un antivirus, se vuoi lo installi, io non lo uso
<ceon1> non è indispensabile
<agrop> ciao, la stringa per scaricare quassel?
<milo> leonessa:  sudo apt-get install cheese
<leonessa> ah ok
<ceon1> agrop,  sudo apt-get install quassel
<leonessa> ok fatto
<milo> attimo ora ritorno..
<milo> cambio nik :)
<leonessa> perche'?
<ceon1> kira-ubuntu_,  non saprei aiutarti più di tanto ma se vuoi provare a dare un'occhiata a questa discussione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=416025.0
<milo_> leonessa: allora come andamo?
<leonessa> cosa devo fare ora?
<milo_> hai istallato cheese leonessa?
<FattyJoe> milo credo che il suo problema sia di riconoscimento della webcam, non del software di acquisizione
<FattyJoe> camorama o cheese è lo stesso, uno per GNOME l'altro KDE
<milo_> avevo intuito ma magicamente e per una botta di "culo" epocale a me con camorama non fungeva e con cheese si.. quindi prima di mettere le "mani avanti" preferisco sperare e toccare culetto!! :))
<milo_> leonessa: allora apri il terminale.. e dimmi come è collegata sta cam in usb o no..
<FattyJoe> ok allora mi inquino al potere del suddetto culo, non si sa mai quando può tornare comodo
<FattyJoe> la cam è integrata, è un portatile
<leonessa> milo grazie ma ora funziona cheese molto bene!!!
<leonessa> granzie anche a fattyJoe
<milo_> FattyJoe: thiè che t'avevo detto ahhahahah
<FattyJoe> malol
<FattyJoe> ora però vogliamo la foto!
<FattyJoe> xD
<milo_> FattyJoe: il culetto prima di tutto... poi se culo non va procediamo di logica...  :)
<milo_> ahhahahahhahah
<milo_> certo leonessa io c'ho messo il mio culettino per la tua cheese ora io e FattyJoe vogliamo la foto.. per conferma.. corretto funzionamento della cam..
<milo_> FattyJoe: correggimi se sbaglio.. lol
<FattyJoe> dichiaro di essere maggiorenne e pronto alla visione di qualsiasi materiale fotografico esplicito!
<FattyJoe> xD
<milo_> ahhahahahahaha
<sda_> ciao ragazzi, ho impostato gnome-panel in autohide soltanto che mi succede che rimane "piantato" su, c'è modo di risolvere a qualcuno è capitato?
<leonessa> non invio nessuna foto
<milo_> leonessa: cattiva!! lol
<FattyJoe> ecco che ci si guadagna ad aiutare le donzelle in difficoltà xD
<FattyJoe> sda se vai verso l'angolo in alto a sx ti si apre?
<milo_> FattyJoe: c'è sda_ che cerca aiuto da te.. (ps chiedi se ha problemi di cam e  se è una ragazza) (rido)
<FattyJoe> sto già aiutando kira in privato, ci pensi tu qua?
<FattyJoe> anche perchè non è problema di cam xD
<milo_> FattyJoe: furbolo sei lol ora vedo.. ma non garantisco molto..
<sda_> grazie
<milo_> sda_: allora... come ha detto poco fà il furbolo FattyJoe se vai verso l'angolo in alto a sinistra ti si apre..??
<sda_> milo_, di che parli?
<michelefreschi> come faccio a vedere i video sul sito della RAI che usa Microsoft Silverlight? http://www.rai.tv/dl/replaytv/replaytv.html#, ho installato: moonlight -plugin-core da Ubuntu Software Center... ma non va niente
<milo_> allora.. sda_ hai controllato se hai qualche altra opzione spuntata???
<sda_> expand e autohide
<milo_> è la prima volta che sento una cosa simile.. fai delle prove.. sda_ rimuovi autohide e lascia expand e vedi se va poi viceversa..
<sda_> michelefreschi, io uso silverlight plugin su firefox
<michelefreschi> come l'hai installato?
<michelefreschi> da plugin del sito di firefox?
<sda_> milo_, non cambia nulla se tolgo autohide naturalmente tutti si alza sopra
<sda_> michelefreschi, http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<michelefreschi> grazie
<milo_> sda_: aspetta un gnomista.. magari quando FattyJoe finisce senza rimorchiare nessuno si fà sentire :)
<sda_> ok, milo_
<sda_> FattyJoe, quando sei libero ho qualche domanda grazie
<leonessa> ciao e grazie a tutti
<FattyJoe> ciao leonessa
<FattyJoe> dimmi sda
<leonessa> ma come si fa a scollegarsi?
<milo_> FattyJoe: che prontezza a rispondere a leonessa polipone hahahahah
<milo_> scollegarsi da irc leonessa????
<FattyJoe> milo, ogni lasciata è persa :P
<milo_> ahahhaha è scappata...
<milo_> un altra in arrivo FattyJoe lol
<Cyanide> sera
<milo_> sta sera ci faremo "cazziare" bene bene noi due lol
<milo_> sera Cyanide
<FattyJoe> 'sera, speriamo in un altro problema di cam xD
<milo_> hahahaha
<milo_> FattyJoe: hai risolto con sda_???
<FattyJoe> ehm, non mi ha risposto xD
<sda_> eccomi
<FattyJoe> non so neaqnche qual'è il problema lol
<FattyJoe> ah ecco
<sda_> dunque se vuoi ho anche un problema di cam
<FattyJoe> aspetta
<Cyanide> ho un problemino con i file e le cartelle nella dir Musica, alcuni file e cartelle che io li rinomini, che io li cancelli, che io li sposti tornano allo stato iniziale poco dopo
<FattyJoe> sei un uomo o una donna?
<sda_> uomo
<FattyJoe> allora se ne occupa milo
<milo_> okkiooooooo
<sda_> hahahaha dio can
<FattyJoe> Cyanide l'aiuto io xD
<milo_> sei un bastardone FattyJoe sda_ dai risolviamo che problemi ha la cam
<sda_> quello della cam è un problema secondario quello di prima è importante
<milo_> FattyJoe: mi fa male la pancia per il forte ridere..
<FattyJoe> rotfl
<milo_> sda_: io uso kubuntu non so come aiutarti veramente.. prova in #ubuntu-chat-it
<kira-ubuntu_> Oddio ve li dividete se sono maschi o femmine XD
<sda_> k
<FattyJoe> milo, su col morale, adesso arriva anche kira che vuole una mano da te, visto che io non sono riuscito.... auguri!!!
<agrop> salve, posso gestire e modificare le partizioni dopo aver effettuato l'installazione di ubuntu con wubi???
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: è un odissera
<kira-ubuntu_> ahahah XD ok milo passiamo alle cose serie XD
<sda_> agrop, ti consiglio di installare gparted
<milo_> gparted agrop
<sda_> agrop, se sei su ubuntu è un ottimo programma
<milo_> se invece hai ubuntu istallato su winzoz va bene anche wubi
<kira-ubuntu_> milo, ho un problema con la network wreless ovvero, mi rileva la wireless ma quando tenta di connettersi mi dice rete senza fili disconnessa, come devo fare?
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: cose serie?? mmmmm tipo lol
<milo_> da quando sto problema?? kira-ubuntu_
<kira-ubuntu_> da una settimana ovvero da quando ho installato ubuntu
<kira-ubuntu_> linux è aggiornato
<agrop> si sono su ubuntu, quindi con gparted posso gestire le ripartizioni già create?
<milo_> agrop: si
<agrop> tipo aumentare lo spazio disponibile per ubuntu?
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: hai aggiornato da 10.04 a 10.10??? dimmi di no.. please
<agrop> dove trovo gparted? c'è una stringa per scaricarlo?
<kira-ubuntu_> ero Winzozziana, ho messo la settimana scorsa 10.10...
<kira-ubuntu_> non ho mai avuto linux
<FattyJoe> sudo apt-get install gparted
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_:  quindi non hai fatto tante modifiche sin ad oggi.. e scusa la 10.04 non ti piace è stabile meglio della 10.10
<milo_> FattyJoe: olkkiooooo lol
<agrop> ok, grazie
<kira-ubuntu_> mi hanno consigliato la 10.10 ed io quella ho messo xD
<FattyJoe> lol okkio a cosa?
<milo_> cmq vediamo se possiamo risolvere.. incolla sul paste lsusb
<milo_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<milo_> addirittura.. consigliato.. wow.. kira-ubuntu_ vabui.. dai fammi vedere questo lspci
<milo_> lspci non lsusb... kira-ubuntu_
<FattyJoe> no milo, gliela vede usb, non chiedermi perchè
<milo_> eeeeeeeeeeh??? FattyJoe.....?? kira-ubuntu_ che pc hai?
<FattyJoe> portatile HP
<kira-ubuntu_> Hp Pavillion dv6 Notebook
<kira-ubuntu_> XD
<milo_> magari sarà un portatile.. con la connessione per la wirless in usb.. probabile.. FattyJoe.. kira-ubuntu_ terminale lsusb
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: un netbook piccolo piccolo vola facilmente dalla finestra.. molto sexy lol
<FattyJoe> milo, sennò non era divertente xD
<kira-ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528371/
<kira-ubuntu_> come disse un haker un pc che non si può buttare dalla finestra, non è un buon pc XD
<milo_> FattyJoe: hai controllato con Ndiswrapper??
<kira-ubuntu_> no come devo fare?
<milo_> il fatto è che Ndiswrapper serve proprio se essa non viene riconosciuta dal sistema.. kira-ubuntu_ ma il sistema a come ho capito la riconosce.. solo che non te la fà attivare giusto?
<kira-ubuntu_> giusto, non mi fa connettere.
<FattyJoe> no milo, mi sono scordato di ndis
<baldassarre> salve a tutti da baldassarre, ragazzi vi volevo chiedere sapete come mettere sulla kiavetta usb l'iso di ubuntu 8.10-i386?
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: è un Hp??
<kira-ubuntu_> si
<kira-ubuntu_> è un Hp
<milo_> HP dv8110us kira-ubuntu_?
<kira-ubuntu_> Hp dv6 - 1060el
<baldassarre> scusate helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<baldassarre>  salve a tutti da baldassarre, ragazzi vi volevo chiedere sapete come mettere sulla kiavetta usb l'iso di ubuntu 8.10-i386?
<michelefreschi> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baldassarre> cioè quale programma utilizzare visto ke è una versione vekkia
<kira-ubuntu_> Daemon Tools
<FattyJoe> baldassarre c'è un programma apposta
<baldassarre> e cm se kiama?
<kira-ubuntu_> oppure ImageBurn
<michelefreschi> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: terminale e mi dai sto comando.. lsmod | grep bcm
<baldassarre> kira ubuntu ma daemon tools mica serve x scrivere l'iso su kiavetta? si puo fare?
<kira-ubuntu_> suppongo di si, perché cmq monta l'immagine su un qualcosa di virtuale, anche se a me recentemente non funzionava, consiglio ImageBurn
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528376/ù
<michelefreschi> ho installato mmonlight, ma ottengo l'errore che si vede nell'immagine: http://imagebin.org/122403
<tvubuntu> domanda da 1 miliardo o forse da 1 vecchia lira...ho avidemux come posso alleggerire un file vob?
<michelefreschi> cosa devo fare per far supportare?
<FattyJoe> Cyanide, figurati, sempre a disposizione... poi ci sentiamo su msn così ci scambiamo le foto eh?
<milo_> michelefreschi: su due piedi ti dico uSbuntu Live Creator ma fai un giro in google e vedi cosa c'è
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: riprova a pastare nuovamente
<milo_> FattyJoe: porcaccia la miseriaccia gia alle foto sei????
<kira-ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528371/      avevo messo una ù di troppo nell'invio, pardon
<FattyJoe> hehe sai com'è dalla musica alla fotografia il passo è breve
<FattyJoe> l'arte è sempre arte
<kira-ubuntu_> ahahaha XD FattyJoe fa grandi passi!
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_:  hai dato il comando che ti ho dato prima???
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: passami il tuo numero di tell su skype lol
<tvubuntu> esiste ragazzi un metodo per rendere piu' leggero un file video???? Come lo devo far diventare se e' vob? GRAZIE
<kira-ubuntu_> XD non so qual'è il numero, e poi su linux non ho skype, cmq il mio contatto è adhasalent lì XD
<kira-ubuntu_> cmq ho messo come momando lsmod, se metto lsmd | grep bcm non esce niente
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: ma siccome son un bravo ragazzuolo io prima risolviamo e poi ne riparliamo.. hehehe allora a noi..
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: mmmm aspè vedo na cosa..
<FattyJoe> tvubuntu devi convertirlo in un formato più compresso, su windows conosco il mitico SUPER su ubuntu non saprei
<milo_> FattyJoe: mi dici cosa hai fatto così io scarto un bel pò di cose perche qua ci sarà da rimuovere un pacchetto che fa conflitto o che si è istallato dopo l'aggiornamento e vallo a capire quale è..
<FattyJoe> puoi provare Transmageddon
<FattyJoe> no, io non ho fatto installare nulla, mi sono limitato a fargli ravanare nel pannello di controllo del router per capire che tipo di criptazione ha ed avere la psw
<FattyJoe> e ho cercato di fargli mettere i giusti parametri nella scheda della wireless
<tvubuntu> fattyjoe si chiama SUPER e basta?
<FattyJoe> sisi, almeno finchè l'ho usato io si
<FattyJoe> prova a cercarlo come SUPER encoder
<FattyJoe> su ubuntu prova Transmageddon però
<FattyJoe> credo sia buono
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: allora.. son in confusione totale.. sto pensando che percorso farti prendere.. son tante le soluzioni ma non tutte al termine..
<kira-ubuntu_> la più semplice
<milo_> io fossi stato al tuo posto formatt e passavo alla 10.04 eheheh kira-ubuntu_
<kira-ubuntu_> O_O
<kira-ubuntu_> no
<kira-ubuntu_> non quella
<kira-ubuntu_> XD
<FloodBotIt1> kira-ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<FattyJoe> scusa ma io ho la 10.10, qual'è il problema? xD
<FattyJoe> milo razzista
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: fammi riorganizzare le idee allora laptop hc ecc ecc..
<baldassarre> ragazzi un programma per scrivere iso su usb pendrive?
<baldassarre> imageburn è solo x dvd
<milo_> baldassarre:  su due piedi ti dico uSbuntu Live Creator ma fai un giro in google e vedi cosa c'è
<FattyJoe> baldassarre prova MultiBoot, ti permette addirittura di avere più iso bootabili sulla stessa chiavina ;)
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: fammi riorganizzare le idee allora laptop hp... hai provato a vedere se hai degli aggiornamenti sul driver?
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_, si ho cercato tutti i driver disponibili, ma riguardano tutti interfaccia grafica Nvidia
<milo_> no io dicevo in strumenti amministrazione driver mi sembra..
<baldassarre> ve lo dico perkè ne ho provate di tutti
<kira-ubuntu_> milo__: si ma trova solo accelleratori grafici Nvidia niente rigurado alla wriless anche se mi sembra che i driver ci siano già
<attempt> unetbootin baldassarre
<attempt> crea live usb di distro linux. gli dici che immagine usare e ti crea la live.
<baldassarre> ho provato ma nulla all'avvio mi fa bloccare linux
<milo_> sembra.. bha vediamo kira.. terminale alla mano kira-ubuntu_
<attempt> baldassare se si tratta di ubuntu ha un tool integrato.
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_: c'è l'ho !
<baldassarre> ma io nn ho ubuntu installato
<milo_> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<attempt> baldassarre ti scarichi la iso di ubuntu e la masterizzi su cd. poi lo usi da livecd senza installarlo ed eventualmente provi a farti la pennetta da li.
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/528382/
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: apri synaptic e cerca ndiswrapper-common
<sda_> allora problema cam veloce veloce, FattyJoe, quando si avvia, si accende una lucina, quando si interrompe tale lucina rimane accesa, non potendo capire quando funzia quanto no dopo il primo utilizzo
<kira-ubuntu_> cos'è synaptic? milo_
<milo_> usi ubuntu giusto?
<kira-ubuntu_> si
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_ ora si
<milo_> si dal nik.. che scemo lol kira-ubuntu_ allora il synaptic è un "programma" che ti permette di istallare taaante cose.. programmi e pacchetti di qualsiasi tipo.. cercalo dovrebbe essere in strumenti.. se non ricordo male..
<kira-ubuntu_> ok installato, ora dove lo trovo? (la mia ignoranza è universale  XD ) milo_
<kira-ubuntu_> spero di aver installato quello giusto...
<milo_> hai istallato synaptyc kira-ubuntu_???
<kira-ubuntu_> l'ho trovato in ubuntu softwere center, suppongo sia quello milo_
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: ascolta quello è gia presente.. allora vai in strumenti amministrazione e vedi se c'è
<milo_> o cmq cerca in strumenti
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_ la voce strumenti dove la trovo? O_O
<milo_> kira.. il pannello in alto a sinistra
<milo_> menu...applicazioni..
<kira-ubuntu_> c'è solo Applicazioni, Risorse e Sistema...
<milo_> sistema
<milo_> scusami ma non mi ricordo le impostazioni di ubu da un bel po che non ci vado..
<kira-ubuntu_> Synaptyc non c'è  milo_
<milo_> impossibile
<milo_> aspè kira-ubuntu_
<kira-ubuntu_> si milo_
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: sistema>amministrazione>gestionepacchetti
<kira-ubuntu_> ci sono milo_
<milo_> non appena lo apri nella barra con scritto cerca.. trova o quello che e incolla questo.. ndiswrapper-common
<milo_> seleziona e istallalo.. poi.. incolla e istalla anche
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<kira-ubuntu_> il primo c'è già milo_ controllo il secondo
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: devi selezionarli e istallarli
<kira-ubuntu_> c'è anche il secondo O_O
<kira-ubuntu_> mi dice ultima versione installata, e sotto il numero della versione milo_
<milo_> ambe i 2??
<kira-ubuntu_> si
<bl4de> io vado. ciao!
<milo_> ok aspetta che vado a vedere il tuo id..
<kira-ubuntu_> io alle 23:30 vado a dormire però perché domani c'è da lavorare milo_
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: idem :)
<kira-ubuntu_> allora muoviamoci a concludere al massimo domani all'ora di pranzo son qua a chiedere XD
<FattyJoe> capito milo? domani all'ora di pranzo NON venire in chat o ci becchi di nuovo kira xD
<kira-ubuntu_> FattyJoe tanto io son qua a perseguitarvi XD non credete di scapparmi u.u
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: allora a sto punto vedi tu.. servono i driver.. ecco qua se nonsai dove mettere mani vediamo domani.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<milo_> così abbiamo tempo per scaricare i driver se non li hai ecc ecc kira-ubuntu_ ok?
<kira-ubuntu_> yavol milo_
<FattyJoe> dai ragà è dura ma almeno ogni tanto si ha la soddisfazione di far fare al pc quello che vogliamo noi... o quasi xD
<kira-ubuntu_> preferisco programmare XD che configurare una network
<FattyJoe> che linguaggio kira?
<kira-ubuntu_> Python
<kira-ubuntu_> C e C++ sono ancora troppo per me, cmq sono alle prime armi niente di chè :)
<codicealpha> qualcuno gentilmente mi sa dire dove sono i parametri di avvio di mysqld in ubuntu10.10? in particolare per lanciare il demone che rimanga in listening sulla rete e non solo localhost
<milo_> FattyJoe: hai la testa sempre la santo Dio..!!! kira-ubuntu_ lascialo perdere.. è un polipone
<FattyJoe> bel linguaggio, perlomeno in versione 2.x
<milo_> ahahhahaha salvato in calcio-d'angolo lol
<FattyJoe> che ci posso fare milo, mica sono tutti ghiaccioli come te
<kira-ubuntu_> bhuwawawa xD
<FattyJoe> anch'io so un pochino di python, sto imparando insieme a mio fratello
<milo_> ekkila uno aiuta.. e l'aiutante ride!!! bel guadagno!!!
<FattyJoe> codicealpha come hai installato mysql? devi far partire apache, non il DBMS
<kira-ubuntu_> dai milo_ che il tuo compito deve ancora concludere, e poi io essendo kira rido sempre XD
<codicealpha> FattyJoe: ho installato con apt-get mysql-server e mysql-admin
<codicealpha> apache parte, gira joomla perfettamente, quindi anche php5
<codicealpha> e php5-mysql
<FattyJoe> perfetto, cosa vuoi fare allora? configurare mySQL?
<milo_> Kira può riferirsi a un vestito tradizionale indossato dalle donne del Bhutan kira-ubuntu_
<codicealpha> vorrei entrare con mysqladmin da un'altra macchina.. da come ho capito mysqld in modalità standard mette in listening solo connessioni locali
<codicealpha> 3306
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_ con kira mi riferisco ad un protagonista di un Anime chiamato Death Note ò.ò
<FattyJoe> ok allora devi andare nei parametri di configurazione di MySQL, in maniera testuale, file di configurazione
<milo_> mi sto incasinando... mmm dei cavalieri dello zodiaco?? kira-ubuntu_
<FattyJoe> se non sai cosa toccare non metterci le mani
<maubuntu> mi sa che ho fatto un guaio
<milo_> FattyJoe: è arrivato il "toccatore" codicealpha smanetta se hai problemi FattyJoe aiuta lol
<maubuntu> ho installato indicator-network ed ora non mi va piu nm-applet
<codicealpha> FattyJoe: è un ambiente di test, no problem.. quale file? /etc/init/mysql.conf -- /etc/mysql/my.cfg
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_ .... no! Il dio del nuovo mondo ! muhaha va bhè fatti qualche ricerca su Death Note XD
<codicealpha> non trovo il parametro --skip-network che dovrebbe servirmi
<kira-ubuntu_> milo_ cmq sto seguendo quella guida e mi esce
<kira-ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528397/
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: prova a disattivare la wirless..
<milo_> e riprovi
<codicealpha> Open up the /etc/init.d/mysqld script, find the --skip-networking parameter and remove it <--- Dio gooogle
<kira-ubuntu_> con quale codice la disattivo? milo_
<milo_> kira-ubuntu_: nessun codice.. tastodestro sulla wirless disattiva..
<FattyJoe> codicealpha, passa in privato, ti ho scritto
<kira-ubuntu_> si fatto fatto, ma dà sempre lo stesso errore, va bhè ora devo andare a dormire milo_
<milo_> riprova domani non appena accedi notte kira-ubuntu_
<kira-ubuntu_> notte a tutti
<codicealpha> notte
<ivano> dove poso trovare immagine iso di ubuntu 10.10 senza scompattarla???
<ivano> nessuno mi da un link????
<ivano> qualcosa ???
<codicealpha> www.link.it
<ivano> ecco bravo
<ivano> dai sul serio
<codicealpha> www.ubuntu.com
<codicealpha> non ho mica capito la domanda
<ivano> la domanda era scaricare direttamente la iso non la cartella che poi devo scompattarla con winrare
<ivano> scarico la iso la masterizzo ed installo
<ivano> capito cosa intendo???'
<codicealpha> ok
<codicealpha> li
<codicealpha> www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBotIt1> codicealpha: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<codicealpha> download
<codicealpha> prendi iso di desktop/server ecc...
<ivan__> Buona sera mondo insonne di Ubuntu...
<ivan__> avrei 2 piccoli problemi...
<ivan__> ho na chiavetta wireless configurata su ubuntu..ma spesso e volentieri si sconnette e riconette da sola
<ivan__> qualkuno sà aiutarmi?
<ivan__> yvesBsAs Buona seraaa ;-)
<yvesBsAs> ciao ivan__
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> i vecchi problemi tornano sempre :-)
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<yvesBsAs> che è successo?
<ivan__> ti ricordi ke mi avevi dato una mano a configurare la mia chiavetta wireless della d-link??
<Mistya> ave
<yvesBsAs> si, le cose che vorrei far ingoiare a chi le ha inventate...
<ivan__> ebbene adesso ke ho iniziato ad usarla a pieno ritmo, sn nati altri problemi O.o
<ivan__> network manager si sconnette e riconette da solo...solo esclusivamente se navigo in rete...
<ivan__> se invece lascio emule acceso e nn tocco il pc, la linea nn salta mai U.U
<yvesBsAs> ma della chiavetta o altro?
<ivan__> sempre riguardo la connessione wireless con chiavetta...
<yvesBsAs> quindi va in standby per risparmio energetico
<ivan__> mmm non sò...se giro in rete...magari sn su msn e navigo su youtube, la linea salta e subito si riconette da solo
<ivan__> tuttavia quando si riconette credo perda i DNS server, e funziona solo la pagina del router 192.168.1.1
<ivan__> e devo riavviare la connessione da terminale
<yvesBsAs> no, allora non è quello
<yvesBsAs> è veloce nella navigazione o va a rilento?
<ivan__> o addirittura riavviare sistema
<ivan__> è veloce, nessun problema
<ivan__> credo ke sia un conflitto forse sul file che avevamo configurato staticamente l'altra volta
<yvesBsAs> fai una cosa, quando te lo fa dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> dmesg
<ivan__> xkè network manager poi fà la connessione automatica, senza mantenere IP statico da noi assegnato....
<yvesBsAs> nel terminale e salvati cosa esce, quando hai l'occasione lo fai vedere a qualcuno qui
<ivan__> mi collego un attimo sul tubo :-)
<ivan__> tanto cade subito xD
<yvesBsAs> penso che vada in tilt qualche cosa
<ivan__> oppure basta anke ke uso Amsn
<ivan__> o ke vado su siti un po' pesantucci
<ivan__> e casca sempre
<yvesBsAs> fai la prova
<ivan__> ok...
<ivan__> se nn mi vedi è xkè è caduta la linea LOL ^^
<ivan__> una cosa solo...
<ivan__> siccome si sconnette e riconette da solo...nel giro di pochi secondi
<ivan__> il comandi lo lancio durante?
<ivan__> o dopo la riconessione'
<ivan__> ??
<yvesBsAs> no, se vuoi puoi dare
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> e ti da cosa succede in tempo reale
<ivan__> ok...posso farlo partire anke adesso allora...
<yvesBsAs> oki, vai
<ivan__> rieccomi, linea caduta
<ivan__> mi son riconesso senza riavviare x fortuna
<yvesBsAs> !paste | ivan__
<ubot-it> ivan__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> :*
<ivan__> rieccomi, nn riuscio nemmeno ad usare pastebin
<ivan__> ke continuava a connettersi e riconettersi
<ivan__> ecco il paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/528429/
<ivan__> la linea è caduta quando c'era scritto ERROR
<ivan__> e dopo ho dato il comando sudo pon dsl-provider
<ivan__> x ricollegarmi
<yvesBsAs> sai cosa sia questo giwscan?
<ivan__> non ho idea...
<ivan__> qualke processo legato o ad msn oppure youtube
<ivan__> è bastato aprire quelle 2 applicazioni ed è saltato
<ivan__> ma l'ha fatto persino con pastebin poco dopo
<yvesBsAs> spetta, voglio vedere se non è legato a network manager, non mi fido di quel porco...
<ivan__> Ok ;-)
<ivan__> se ti interessa. ho dato lo stesso comando di prima...e mentre ho aperto solo questa chat, mi stampa a video sempre le stesse righe:
<ivan__> Nov  9 00:46:55 ivan-desktop kernel: [ 3263.517931] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 1(1) BSS returned, data->length = 110
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, allora, le scritte che vedi sono dovute ad un debug del driver, ma sono innoque, l'ho letto ora su di un bug report
<yvesBsAs> perrò pare proprio che network manager non sia troppo innocente per la disconnessione
<ivan__> è quello ke immaginavo anke io...su network manager
<ivan__> si può usare un'altra utility per connettersi??
<yvesBsAs> ti connetti via wifi o con altro?
<ivan__> solo via wifi
<ivan__> xkè dopo quella famosa sera, credevo d'aver risolto il problema sulla chiavetta, ed ho spostato il pc fisso in un'altra stanza xD
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora ascolta, e leggi tutto prima di cominciare
<yvesBsAs> dai prima
<ivan__> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install wicd
<yvesBsAs> e dopo, prima di riavviare, devi disinstallare il network manager
<yvesBsAs> spetta che guardo che pacchetti sono
<ivan__> stavo x chiedertelo :-)
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ivan__> grazie ;)
<ivan__> senti una cosa
<yvesBsAs> allora, prima installi, poi dai il secondo cosi disinstalla, e poi riavvia
<ivan__> ieri mi avevano consigliato di installare  ndiswrapper
<yvesBsAs> maddai :D
<ivan__> tuttavia dopo l'installazione nn ho mai trovato questo programma
<yvesBsAs> il driver funziona, prova wicd
<ivan__> devo per caso rimuovere quel pacchettO' ndiswrapper
<ivan__> ??
<yvesBsAs> si si
<ivan__> ok, così faccio tutto prima di riavviare...
<ivan__> altra cosa fondamentale dopo ke riavvio...
<ivan__> cosa succederà? O.o
<ivan__> anke xkè in caso sfortunato poi rimango senza linea...
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-09
<yvesBsAs> si collega in automatico ora?
<yvesBsAs> o hai impostato ip e password?
<ivan__> in automatico xkè avevamo creato un file di ip statico
<ivan__> compresa la chiave WEP
<yvesBsAs> abbe, meglio che ti segni tutto, dovrai impostarli
<ivan__> dentro /etc/network/interfaces
<yvesBsAs> eehhh?
<ivan__> avevamo messo dei comandi dentro quel file...
<yvesBsAs> se usi network manager quel file lo sorvola...
<ivan__> xkè al riavvio nn leggeva più la connessione...
<ivan__> se ti ricordi...la scorsa volta
<Beppe> ciao a tutti  chi cortesemente mi da una mano ad installare quei plugin che servono per la navigazione tipo shockwave, adobe, ecc.
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, quel file si usa quando ci si connette in modo manuale, cioè senza ne nm e nemmeno wicd
<ivan__> ah O.o
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, installa e rimuovi la ciofeca
<ivan__> eppure prima ke scrivessimo quei file, network manager nn funzionava più
<yvesBsAs> salvati cosa c'è nel file da qualche parte
<ivan__> Ok...cancello tutto il contenuto allora??
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, non funzia nemmeno ora, a mio avviso :D
<yvesBsAs> no!
<ivan__> hihihihi :-)
<yvesBsAs> copialo!
<ivan__> Ok copio e cancello quello attuale
<yvesBsAs> Beppe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<ivan__> parto col lavoro e spero di risentirti dopo xD
<Beppe> yvesBsAs,  wait
<Beppe> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extra
<Beppe>  yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> dai quel comando da terminale
<yvesBsAs> NOO!
<yvesBsAs> non cancelli 'na minchia
<yvesBsAs> copia e lascialo come è
<yvesBsAs> se per caso te lo cancella lui hai i dati
<FloodBotIt1> yvesBsAs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Beppe> ?? yvesBsAs  io lo copio e incollo mi dice che nn trova il pacchetto
<yvesBsAs> FloodBotIt1, un giorno o l'altro qualcuno te la farà pagare :P
<yvesBsAs> Beppe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yvesBsAs> mancava la "s"
<Beppe> ah okk asp
<Beppe> sta install
<Beppe> yvesBsAs,  finita l installazzione dovrei averli su tutti??
<yvesBsAs> "tutti" non so, quelli son plugin
<yvesBsAs> cosa non ti funzionava?
<Beppe> yvesBsAs,  stavo provando chatroulette ma mi dice che devo installare flash player 10.2
<yvesBsAs> chiudi e riapri il browser e riprova
<Beppe> ora lo ho chiuso
<Beppe> no nn ne vuole che sapere
<yvesBsAs> Beppe, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo updatedb
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando finisce di lavorare
<Beppe> finito
<Beppe> non mi da alcun messaggio
<yvesBsAs> normale
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> locate libflashplayer.so
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se esce
<Beppe> se esce??
<Beppe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528446/ yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> si, il plugin è installato..
<yvesBsAs> e lo è correttamente
<yvesBsAs> se nella barra di firefox digiti
<cobe571> che versione del plugin?
<yvesBsAs> about:plugins
<yvesBsAs> lovedi nella lista?
<ivan__> rieccomi...
<ivan__> ho seguito tutto alla lettera...
<ivan__> adesso provo a vedere se la linea salterà ancora...
<cobe571> il flash player che viene installato dai repo di ubuntu è bacato conviene usare la versione per linux a 32 e 64 bit nativo scaricabile da qui:  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html scaricare il pacchetto per la propria versione:  creare una cartella -plugins- dentro la cartella .mozilla nell'ipotetico percorso /home/nomeutente/.mozilla/pugins e scompattarvi dentro il file - libflashplayer.so - al successivo riavvio di firefox, avrete la ve
<cobe571> rsione di flash player più aggiornato, ossia Flash Player "Square" Preview 2 Sep 27, 2010
<cobe571> *plugins
<ivan__> ciaooo
<ivan__> mi riesci a leggere??
<[1]ichi> sera a tutti
<[1]ichi> volevo una info, c'è qualcosa di simile a canberra che riproduce i suoni in background?
<[1]ichi> un comando da inserire in uno script che mi genera un suono che imposto io, tipo canberra insomma
<[1]ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivan__> ciaoo..mi riesci a leggere'?
<[1]ichi> ciao
<[1]ichi> si ti leggo
<[1]ichi> dimmi tutto
<roxdragon> IdleOne,
<roxdragon> ivan__,
<ivan__> rieccomi
<ivan__> sto testando la connessione
<ivan__> sembra funzionare
<ivan__> yvesBsAs dv'è andato??
<Carlin0> yves ha problemi con la connessione e cade spesso
<yvesBsAs> ivan__,
<ivan__> rieccomi
<ivan__> la connessione sembra funzionare
<yvesBsAs> funziona wicd?
<ivan__> sì sì
<ivan__> forse era solo quello il rpoblema
<ivan__> domani se salta la linea
<ivan__> ti farò sapere
<ivan__> ora scappo...
<ivan__> notte a tutti e grazie dell'ottimo supporto
<ivan__> cm semprer
<ivan__> :)
<Carlin0> notte ivan__
<roxdragon> ubottu-it, coin
<ubottu-it> roxdragon: tails
<koalinus2> salve ragazzi, mi servirebbe una mano con xinit
<koalinus2> qualcuno sa se c'è un canale dedicato?
<koalinus2> ok buonanotte:) a domani
<glpiana> ola
<seawolf> giorno,sapete se esiste una maniera di nascondere la dock di unity nella notebook 10.10 ?
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> seawolf, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26065/ io trovo questo al riguardo, ma più che un prodotto è un'idea (cit.)
<seawolf> ghg,già con il netbook eeepc ruba spazio,non sono l'unico ad averlo notato :D
<ivano> ubuntu-it
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> ivano, che cerchi di fare?
<ivano> perche'
<glpiana> <ivano> ubuntu-it
<glpiana> <ivano> #ubuntu-it
<ivano> volevo capire perche' ho scaricato elltube , ma non mi parte
<ivano> si vero avevo sbagliato
<ivano> puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ivano, non c'è supporto su programmi esterni a i repositories su questo canale. vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat  che vediamo
<agrop> buon giorno
<felix_> ragazzi un piccolo aiutino
<felix_> c'e qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ? ^^
<OverMe> !qualcuno | felix_
<ubot-it> felix_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<felix_> ooookk ^^
<felix_> allora e semplice
<felix_> io ho insallato un'applicazione con wine
<felix_> e sul desktop mi e' apparsa una icona del programma con estensione . desktop
<felix_> ora la mia 1 domanda e'.... come disinstallo questo programma da xbuntu ?
<felix_> la secoda e'.. dove cacchio sta il programma appena installato ?
<felix_> ^^ thx in anticipo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<felix_> ^^
<felix_> "qualcuno sa ?"
<jester-> felix_: installato con .deb?
<felix_> emhh no era un programma di winzoz....
<felix_> ci ho cliccato sopra per farlo partire con wine
<felix_> e lui l'ha installato,,,
<felix_> un .exe
<jester-> firez: in applicazioni/wine/disinstalla software
<felix_> ahhh ok ......
<felix_> ma il programma doce cavolo sta ? intendo i file installati
<felix_> ^^
<glpiana> felix_, sotto .wine/qualcosa
<felix_> ok grazie... vi rompo solo per un altro pochino avrei un' altra domanda....
<glpiana> falla
<glpiana> non tenerci sulle spine
<felix_> io utilizzavo un programma in winzoz che si chiamava frerapid downloader
<felix_> allora lo metto sul xbuntu
<felix_> provo a farlo partire con wine...
<glpiana> felix_, una domanda
<glpiana> felix_, tu hai installato ubutnu per far girare i programmi di windows sotto wine?
<glpiana> non era più immediato usare windows a questo punto?
<felix_> ma mi dice che gli mancano le librerie di javaruntime le utime.. come cacchio faccio a installare le runtime di java ? ehmm mi piace ubuntu
<glpiana> felix_, e invce di far andare dei programmi di windows non hai pensato a cercare dei corrispettivi nativi per linux?
<felix_> esite il corripsettivo freerapid downloader ?
<glpiana> felix_, è un downloader per cosa?
<felix_> allora io trovo i link da scaricare tipo da megaupload , rapidshare ecc. tutti i generi di gestori file.... li metto nel programma.. e lui scarica da solo senza che io debba fare nulla...
<felix_> se esite qualcosa del genere per ubuntu ditemeelloooo ^^ eh eh
<OverMe> jdownloader
<glpiana> felix_, http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/jdownloader-con-ubuntu/
<felix_> ok lo provo grazie mille...
<felix_> io ho fatto unistall programma di winzoz ma mi e' uscito wine che faccio per levarmelo dalle palle sto programma ?
<milo_> giorno...
<felix_> come elimino icona che non serve piu' dal menu applicazioni di xbuntu ?
<glpiana> felix_, devi usare l'editor del menu
<felix_> cioe' ? scusate sono novizio..
<glpiana> felix_, non ho xubuntu sotto mano al momento. se hai pazienza più tardi ti dico esattamente cosa fare
<felix_> ok allroa aspetto qui ... ^^
<agrop> salve, vorrei sapere se quando scarico qualcosa tramite terminal posso dare anche lindicazione di dove allocarlo
<glpiana> agrop, certo che puoi. usi wget?
<renato_> salve a tutti! anzitutto grazie a chi mi aveva dato una dritta per eliminare il disturmo della perdita di configurazione del monitor. Risolta con eliminazione dello screensaver. Ora ho malauguratamente rimosso la barra dei menu gnome contenente i menu (applicazioni, risorse, preferenze) cliccando col mouse su rumozione invece di cliccare su arresta il sistema. Come faccio ora a ripristinare la barra?
<agrop> glpiana: cioè?
<glpiana> agrop, cosa intendi per "salve, vorrei sapere se quando scarico qualcosa tramite terminal" ?
<alluvionato> ciao a tutti
<agrop> visto che su ubuntu ho poco spazio vorrei spostare quello che scarico su windows per esempio
<milo_> raga sta mattina ho trovato un errore nel caricamento del "proc/bus/usb" possibile sia derivato alle modifiche che ho apportato ieri per le porte usb di vbox?
<agrop> gparted pr esempio
<glpiana> agrop, non ho capito
<agrop> io ho sempre il problema dello spazio
<agrop> quindi avevo pensato di scaricare gparted per modificare lo spazio sul disco di ubuntu
<agrop> ma non sono sicuro che lo spazio che ho a disposizione sia sufficiente
<glpiana> agrop, che te ne fai di gparted sul disco che devi modificare? non puoi usarlo su partizioni in uso. fallo da livecd dove è già installato
<glpiana> felix_, la procedura per modificare i menu di xfce non mi sembra proprio immediata
<felix_> eh infatti come devo fare basta che me loscrivi ed io provo a fare ^^
<agrop> glpiana: cioè
<agrop> glpaiana: cosa vuol dire fallo da livecd??
<glpiana> caffè
<felix_> hei che faccio  per modificare questo menu di xbuntu (cioe' levare icone che non servono piu') ?
<renato_> Hi! C'è qualcuno in linea che sa come ripristinare la barra dei menu erroneamente eliminata dal relativo comando malauguratamente selezionato invece di selezionare la voce "arresta il sistema"?
<renato_> Ora lavoro navigando fra le directories e le cartelle, ma non è un bel lavorare
<maubuntu> renato_: quale barra quella dove selezionare le applicazioni oppure l'intero pannello??
<renato_> la barra sulla parte superiore del monitor, dove si trovano i menu (applicazioni, risorse, ecc) e dove ci sono i vari somboli delle applicazioni (firefox, ecc)
<felix_> tasto desto
<felix_> e impostazioni scrivania renato
<felix_> almeno io faccio cosi' ocn xbuntu
<renato_> non ho "applicazioni scrivania" sull'elenco a scomparsa
<glpiana> felix_, allora ste icone che non ti servono più si riferiscono a programmi che hai disinstallato?
<felix_> si
<glpiana> felix_, hai giò fatto logout dopo aver disinstallato?
<felix_> no
<glpiana> felix_, prova e vedi se ci sono ancora
<maubuntu> renato_: mio dio renato...spiegati meglio...fai uno screenshot almeno
<felix_> ok ma a dire il vero e veramente un mistero di come si mettano icone su desktop di ubuntu......
<glpiana> renato_, che barra hai eliminato? quella in alto di gnome?
<renato_> solo CREA CARTELLA, CREA LANCIATORE, CREA DOCUMENTO, ORDINA PER NOME, MANTIENI ALLINEATO, INCOLLA (comando non attivo) e CAMBIA SFONDO SCRIVANIA. Ma Cambia sfondo non ha nulla che riguardi il ripristino della barra
<renato_> Sì, ho eliminato quella in alto di gnome
<glpiana> renato_, quella sotto ce l'hai ancora?
<renato_> Quella sotto ce l'ho e quando apro le varie applicazioni, ci sono le relative labels
<maubuntu> renato_: ti do una bellissima guisa per ripristinarla
<maubuntu> renato_: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1386&Itemid=69
<glpiana> renato_, clicca col destro in una parte vuota della barra sotto e seleziona nuovo pannello
<glpiana> maubuntu, niente guide esterne per cortesia su questo canale
<maubuntu> glpiana: scusa non sapevo...pardon
<renato_> ora ho una barra color antracite in  alto e due laterali (che immagino potrò eliminare in seguito). Però non c'è altro, ne icone e ne menu
<agrop> glpaiana: cosa vuol dire fallo da livecd??
<jester-> agrop: = usare il ive cd
<glpiana> un attimo
<jester-> agrop: cioè il cd di installazione-->prova il sistema senza modificare
<jester-> è come un  coltellino svissero
<maubuntu> pero io questi file li ho ancora...forse l'installazione di indicator-network li ha modificati
<maubuntu> boh
<maubuntu> ah scusate ho sbaglato canale
<agrop> se rimetto il cd di installazione non perdo quello che ho?
<agrop> devo inserirlo anche se ho già ubuntu?
<jester-> agrop: prova il sistema non modifica nulla
<jester-> agrop: se devi pacioccare la partizione del sistema quello devi usare
<snake> buondì
<agrop> se ho capito bene, quando inserisco il cd di installazione posso modificare lo stazio dedicato a ubuntu o a windows
<jester-> yesss
<jester-> visto che non ti fa modificare la partizione in uso
<jester-> dal sistema
<agrop> jester: io adesso sono in dual boot
<agrop> jester: quindi non devo fare una nuova installazione?
<jester-> agrop: cosa vorresti fare in definitiva
<agrop> aumentare lo spazio che ha creato ubuntu con la prima installazione
<agrop> 8 mega troppo pochi
<felix_> ragazzi sapete come si creano i collegamenti sul desktop tipo di un programma ? (per farmi capire in winzoz vi era .exe da cui noi facevamo il collegamento su desktop.. ma in ubuntu come funzione ) ?
<jester-> agrop: la allarghi a scapito di?
<jester-> felix_: se l'icona è nei menu la clicchi col destro e aggiungi
<renato_> Ok, glpiana, ora ho i menu. Non è proprio la stessa cosa di prima, però la grafica si può anche sacrificare
<jester-> felix_: se non c'è destro sul desk e crea lanciatore, quindi metti il comando
<felix_> allora dal menu non mi fa fare il click con il destro
<jester-> agrop: hai installato dentro a winzoz con wubi?
<felix_> si leva tutto
<felix_> quindi come devo procedere scusa ?
<felix_> si ho provato a fare come dici jester
<jester-> felix_: come non ti fa fare il click destro, hai gnome o kakkade
<felix_> xbuntu
<renato_> L'importante è che i menu siano ritornati (li ho inseriti da "aggiungi al pannello", tendina a scomaprsa con tasto destro del mouse) Tksalot & bye
<glpiana> jester-, ha xfce
<jester-> felix_: non conosco xfce
<felix_> mhmmm
<felix_> mannaggia
<felix_> vedo che e' poco conosciuto.,....
<felix_> :(
<glpiana> felix_, hai già fatto logout?
<felix_> si
<glpiana> felix_, che applicazioni sono?
<felix_> tutto ok per quanto rigurada le icone che non servivano piu'
<glpiana> ah ok
<felix_> allora jdownload
<felix_> io l'ho scaricato
<massimo18> o_O
<felix_> installato e poi come creo una icona sul desktop
<felix_> o provato alacarte.. ma mi da erreo quando provo ad aggiungere un nuovo elemento
<glpiana> felix_, alacrte è per gnome
<felix_> penso sia col python
<felix_> ah
<glpiana> felix_, tasto destro sul desktop -> crea lanciatore
<felix_> ok
<felix_> poi ?
<glpiana> felix_, e poi compili. l'eseguibile di jdownloader non ho idea di dove sia. cercalo
<felix_> si io gia l'ho fatto cioe ho trovato il . jar e questo l'eseguibile in xbuntu o ubuntu ?
<glpiana> felix_, se è un jar devi scrivere come comando: java -jar nomefile.jar
<jester-> agrop: hai installato dentro a winzoz con wubi?
<felix_> ok allora ho trovato anche l'eseguibile di jdownload (e' un icona con un ingranaggio .exe. ma quando provo ad aprire dall'icona su desktop me l'apre con mousepad. come devo fare ?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> felix_, l'eseguibile è il .jar
<felix_> ah.. e sto .exe come cavolo sta qua ?
<felix_> : s
<glpiana> felix_, e che ne so io :D
<felix_> o dio mio... come e difficile passare ad un altro sistema oprativo...
<felix_> ok allora provo come dici tu
<felix_> ti facci osapere
<glpiana> felix_, beh anche tu hai scelto l'interfaccia meno immediata e vuoi fare lanciatori di programmi esterni
<felix_> ? quale sarebbe la migliore ?
<glpiana> felix_, dove sta sto .jar?
<felix_> in home/ ben (il mio nome) e ho usato ctrl-h per visualizzare i file nascosti
<glpiana> felix_, /home/ben/nomefile.jar ? è così il percorso?
<felix_> zi zi
<glpiana> felix_, allora nel posto del comando scrivi: java -jar /home/ben/nome.jar              e poi provalo e vedi se va
<felix_> ok :D
<felix_> ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<felix_> e vaii grazie... oggi ho fatto un passo in piu' per capire qualcosa hi hi
<felix_> thx very much
<glpiana> :)
<felix_> appena ho altre perplessita posso chiedere o mi becco un vaff..... ^^ hi hi
<felix_> lo so sono un po rompi' ma la curiosità di scoprire mi consuma hi hi
<felix_> una curiosità ma alacarte che io ho installato su xfce quindi non centra una pippa con questo sistema operativo di linux, ed e' per questo che mi da errore ?
<agrop> jester: cosa vuo dire dentro a winzoz?
<agrop> jester-: cosa vuo dire dentro a winzoz?
<glpiana> agrop, significa: l'hai installato con wubi?
<felix_> ehm domandina dove sono contenuti i file . jar (presumo) dei programmi del menu applicazioni ?
<glpiana> felix_, no aspetta. jar è la desinenza dei programmi in java e con i programmi di ubuntu non c'entra nulla
<felix_> ho!
<felix_> e quindi quei programmi in applicazioni dove risiedono se uno gli volesse fare un collegamento sul desktop ?
<glpiana> felix_, i binari dei programmi solitamente sono in /uer/bin o /usr/local/bin
<felix_> mhmm ok ci do un occhiata :) quindi la cartella /bin contiene i file binari... ok :)
<glpiana> felix_, non /bin, ho detto /usr/bin
<felix_> emhh guarda io da qui.... ho solo un icona tipo hardisk con scritto file system
<felix_> e aprendolo mi si visualizzano tutte quelle cartelle tipiche di linux.. non so se mi sono fatto capire cioe non vedo /usr/ qui..... ma solo questa icona file system su cui vado per vedere la cartella /bin
<glpiana> felix_, non vedi /usr perchè non guardi bene
<felix_> dici ? aspetta...
<felix_> :P hai ragione scusami.... ma allora quella cartella /bin all'inizio cosa porta ? i file system di llinux ?
<felix_> e come se fosse la cartella "windows" di winzoz ?
<glpiana> felix_, conviene che leggi un  po' di documentazione. nicotano per cortesia gli indichi il link per linuz da zero?
<felix_> si grazie
<nicotano>  felix_ voilà  linux da zero http://sourceforge.net/projects/dazero/files/LinuxDaZero/versione%203.3.1/LDZ-3.3.1.pdf/download
<nicotano> linux facile di daniele medri http://linuxfacile.medri.org/download/linuxfacile_5.0-1.pdf
<felix_> basta che sia dettagliata ^^
<felix_> ok
<felix_> grazie mille
<nicotano> :)
<felix_> ggrazie ancora ^^
<nicotano> felix_,  vedi qui anche http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/traduzioni/viewstruct/viewstruct-3.html
<felix_> ^^ veramente unici grazie
<agrop> glpiana: mi sembra di si
<glpiana> jester-, gli sembra di sì
<glpiana> agrop, se hai installato ubuntu sotto windows non puoi ridimensionare direttamente lo spazio dedicato a ubuntu. che tr ala'ltro non è una partizione, bensì un file
<kira-ubuntu> Salve (: ah si glpiana grazie per l'aiuto di ieri pomeriggio ma la wireless ancora non va, ieri sera stavo continuando a risolvere con milo_ ^^
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, vediamo. un riassunto veloce. dai i comandi che ti dico e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, lspci                    iwconfig                    sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | kira-ubuntu
<ubot-it> kira-ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528609/
<milo_> glpiana in lspci non vedi nulla è collegata in usb..
<glpiana> milo_, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection   <-- e questa?
<milo_> glpiana: io ieri assieme a <FattyJoe> lavedevamo in lsusb.. in lspci non c'era... O_o
<kira-ubuntu> io sono connessa con la stessa modalità di ieri o.o' ma comunque 5100 AGN è il mio driver intel per winzozz...
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, io la vedo funzionante la scheda wifi.
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, digita ifconfig e metti us pastebin
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/528610/
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, prova a staccare il cavo e vedi se riesci a collegarti dall'icona di network manager
<kira-ubuntu> ok
<jester-> glpiana: bel dilemma se gli sembra
<glpiana> jester-, già, ste installazioni che fan da sole...
<eevan> oa si scopre che la wireless è spenta
<jester-> glpiana: eh
<eevan> ciao jessy
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, niente mi esce questo messaggio in alto> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/953/schermatall.png
<gioman> Ciao a tutti, ho un pc che uso per condividere una stampante e qualche file via Samba... tutto funziona ok, ma all'improvviso il pc in questione non é piú visibile quando navigo in "network" sia sotto linux sia sotto windows... qualche idea?
<gioman> non vede neppure se stesso...
<agrop> glpiana: quindi mi conviene reinstallare tutto? però io vorrei mantenere windows ed i relativi programmi
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, clicca col sinistro, poi clicca sulla tua rete wifi. non ti chiede la chiave?
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana già l'ho inserita ed è corretta.
<glpiana> agrop, basta che fai un bel defrag di windows (magari dopo aver disinstallato ubuntu da wubi), poi segui l'installazione normalmente come da guida
<glpiana> !installazione | agrop
<ubot-it> agrop: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, scrivi dmesg | tail   e metti su pastebin
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528617/
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, scusa, ma sei sul pc in questione ora?
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, si
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, ma non ti avevo detto di staccare il cavo?
<kira-ubuntu> l'ho riattaccato O.O se no come ti scrivevo? glpiana
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, scusa non avevo visto che eri uscito e rientrato
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, invece sono entrata e uscita, va bhè, cosa dovrei fare ora?
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, non so dirti. la scheda vede la rete per cui non so perchè non si connetta
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, non so, mi fa questa cosa anche con la psp quando mi connetto alla rete O_o lo fa anche con la wii... Alice del cavolo...
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, ah ecco, quindi è un problema diffuso
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, se hai la possibilità prova a vedere se si connette ad altre reti. nel qual caso chiama il tuo provider e fatti cambiare router
<sa_> salve
<sa_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana ora vedo se trovo linee scoperte e tento.
 * tintu saluta tutti
<tintu> ragazzi come imposto permanentemente permessi di lettura e scrittura su una cartella in /?
<felix_> problema scusate.. ho creato una directory in /media chiamata hd1 ora non so piu' come eliminarla ..dato che all'avvio di linux mi appare su terminale cartella hd1 mount non montata dicendomi di preme s per continuare ... come faccio a risolvere ? grazie
<tintu> è una cartella vuota?
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana nessuna line ascoperta ho chiamato quelli della telecom, per l'assistenza vogliono 24 Euro -.-'
<glpiana> tintu, e proprio in / devi mettere una directory? mettitela nella tua home così non devi modificare neinte
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, wow, sempre onesti
<tintu> glpiana, è il frutto dell'installazione di joomla, preferisco lasciare le cartelle come sono
<glpiana> !permessi | tintu
<ubot-it> tintu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<glpiana> !comandi | tintu
<ubot-it> tintu: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<tintu> quando però voglio creare un articolo o fare una qualunque modifica mi dà errore
<tintu> grazie glpiana
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, non sanno a chi fregar soldi! Quindi ora è una questione che mi devo sbrigar io? Oppure ci possono essere altre soluzioni al problema?
<tintu> glpiana, mi confermi chmod -R 777 /var/www?
<glpiana> kira-ubuntu, io ti direi prima di tutto di provare su una rete wifi, chessò, di un qualche tuo amico in modo da poter dire con certezza dove sta l'errore
<filo1234> nooooooooo!
<filo1234> tintu: no!
<glpiana> tintu, ascolta filo1234
<tintu> sono tutt'orecchie
<tintu> :D
<kira-ubuntu> glpiana, è un pò difficile che riesca a provare in giornata, al massimo andò a farmi un giro sulla rete del mio comune quando c'è il giorno che la mettono disponibile ai cittadini
<tintu> filo1234, dimmi tutto
<felix_> ragazzi mi dite come eliminare da /media una cartella che avevo creato con mkdir.. ma che ora poiche ho smontato hd relativo.. non mi serve piu' come faccio a cancellare la cartella ?
<filo1234> tintu: devi dar ei permessi singolarmente alle cartelle che l'utente può modificare
<tintu> all'interno di /var/www ho i file di joomla
<filo1234> tintu: e attribuire la proprietà di questi file e cartelle all'utente www-data
<tintu> non posso modificarli tutti?
<filo1234> tintu: bes evuoi che chiunque possa modificarti il server fai tu
<tintu> filo1234, sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/joomla ? l'ho trovato sul forum di ubuntu ora ora
<glpiana> felix_, nome della directory?
<filo1234> tintu: in ogni caso devi anche utilizzare i permessi di joomla, o meglio devi dare agli utenti i permessi di modifica dei vari moduli, utente editor, user admin ecc...
<kira-ubuntu> io esco da ubuntu e passo su winzozz fin quando non riesco a trovare informazioni, grazie di tutto :) buonagiornata
<felix_> l
<felix_> allora media/hd1
<felix_> creata con comando "mkdir"
<felix_> all'interno non vi e' nulla perche ho smontato hd1... devo solo eliminare questa cartella
<felix_> ma come ? non me lo fa fare .... in maniera semplice
<glpiana> felix_, sudo rm -r /media/hd1
<felix_> ok provo
<davide87> aiuto
<davide87> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<felix_> cavolo mi dice permesso negato
<felix_> cosa faccio ora ? pare sia protetto da scrittura utilizzo il comando sudo ?
<tintu> felix_, prima del comando devi scrivere sudo
<davide87> ho questo problema
<davide87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528628/
<davide87> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> felix_, hai scritto sudo davanti?
<felix_> si prima
<felix_> dovrei chiederti una cosa importante per quanto riguarda la password di root
<glpiana> felix_, che password di root?
<felix_> allora io quando ho installato xbuntu l'unica password che mi veniva richiesta era quella utente che io ho ligiamente messa ...
<OverMe> davide87, tutto ciò facendo cosa?
<davide87> aggiornamenti
<felix_> se voglio acceder da super utente non me lo fa fare....
<davide87> e me lo da sia dal gestore
<felix_> perche non conosco la password di root come cavolo faccio ?
<davide87> sia da terminale
<glpiana> !sudo | felix_
<ubot-it> felix_: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<OverMe> davide87, sudo apt-get update   metti sul pastebin
<davide87> ok
<felix_> ok ma quindi non si puo sapere questa password di root ?
<felix_> cioe il comando "su" quindi non mi serve a nulla
<tintu> felix_, password di root = password che hai inserito pensando fosse per l'utente
<davide87> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/528632/
<davide87> cmq uso lubuntu
<davide87> 10.10
<felix_> ho provato anche a questo ma non me lo fa fare ... e li' che sono rimasto allbito....
<felix_> cioe' non mi fa entrare inserendo la mia password come dici tu credendo che fosse utente.....
<glpiana> felix_, metti su pastebin quello che hai nel terminale compreso il comando che hai digitato
<felix_> ehmmm non ho capito ...
<felix_> a capito ora provvedo
<tintu> felix_, sudo rm -r /media/hd1
<tintu> poi !paste
<tintu> !paster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paster'
<tintu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<felix_> no quello gia' fatto tintu ^^
<davide87> OverMe, ci sei?
<OverMe> davide87, si un attimo
<davide87> ok
<felix_> emhh non se intendevi questo glpiana cmq ho fatto
<felix_> io digito la mia password tra l'altro l'unica inserita e questo e' il risultato
<glpiana> felix_, devi dare il link di apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<felix_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528634/
<glpiana> felix_, vabbè se dai i comandi che vuoi tu...
<glpiana> io vado a pranzo, a dopo
<OverMe> davide87, ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_i18n_Translation-it
<tintu> felix_, dimenticati del comando su
<felix_> perche ?
<tintu> per sempre
<tintu> adesso fai sudo rm -r /media/hd1
<felix_> ok quindi non mi servira mai a nulla questo "su"
<felix_> ok se lo dite voi ..:D
<davide87> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528636/
<OverMe> davide87, mv /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_i18n_Translation-it ./
<OverMe> davide87, scusa, ci vuole il sudo davanti
<OverMe> davide87, poi ridai sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> metti tutto sul paste
<davide87> ok
<davide87> ma praticamente cos'era successo?
<OverMe> pare non riesca a leggere quel file, il perché non lo so
<davide87> asp
<davide87> ancora problemi http://paste.ubuntu.com/528640/
<gioman> Ciao a tutti, ho un pc che uso per condividere una stampante e qualche file via Samba... tutto funziona ok, ma all'improvviso il pc in questione non é piú visibile quando navigo in "network" sia sotto linux sia sotto windows... qualche idea? PS non "vede" neppure se stesso...
<OverMe> davide87, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-bak
<OverMe> davide87, poi: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<OverMe> davide87, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<davide87> di nuovo errore.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/528646/
<davide87> ma che gli ha preso stamattina?!?!
<davide87> l'ultima volta che l'ho spento funzionava tutto... sto skifo di netbook
<OverMe> ira funesta
<OverMe> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<OverMe> poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<davide87> ora funge!!
<davide87> ma adesso non sono con la metà dei repo che avevo?
<OverMe> davide87, fai vedere l'update nel paste
<OverMe> comunque no, la lista non l'abbiamo tovvata
<OverMe> *toccata
<davide87> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528650/
<davide87> siccome vedevo scorrere i repo con quel comando.. e poi remove... remove.. mi sembrava ne avessimo eliminati
<davide87> rimosso
<davide87> ecc ecc
<OverMe> no no la lista dei repo è in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<davide87> ok
<davide87> ti ringrazio allora :D
<OverMe> e quella non l'abbiamo toccata
<OverMe> :)
<davide87> ti ringrazio OverMe
<davide87> alla prossima
<davide87> :D
<OverMe> ciao :D
<ivan_> linea caduta...dicevo...
<ivan_> qualkuno sà darmi una mano riguardo il driver della scheda video ATI radeon 9200???
<massimo18> !k | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: www.nokappa.it
<ivan_> <massimo18> dimmi...
<glpiana> ivan_, versione di ubuntu?
<ivan_> 9.10
<glpiana> ivan_, vai su sistema amministrazione harwdare drivers e se te li propone attivali da lì
<ivan_> non ci sono...
<ivan_> ho già provato ^^
<ivan_> credo manchi qualke acceleratore xkè i video su youtube vanno a scatti..
<glpiana> ivan_, se hai pazienza di stare qui ne parliamo tra un po', quando torno
<massimo18> o_O
<OverMe> ivan_, glxinfo | grep render
<ivan_> ok..tanto rimango ancora un po' connesso...
<ivan_> <overMe> provo questo comando??
<OverMe> ivan_, mi devi dire cosa ti risponde
<ivan_> ok...
<ivan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528659/
<ivan_> fatto..
<OverMe> ivan_, i driver sono attivi e funzionanti con 3d abilitato
<ivan_> ah...capisco...
<ivan_> ma cm mai i video vanno a scatti su youtube?
<OverMe> prova a staccare gli effetti grafici
<ivan_> li ho già ridotti al minimo
<OverMe> li devi ridurre a "nessuno"
<OverMe> giusto per provare
<ivan_> ora controllo...
<ivan_> nn ricordo...
<ivan_> dove posso controllare??
<ivan_> ah sì
<ivan_> li avevo già impostati su nessuno
<OverMe> ivan_, che processore hai?
<ivan_> un po' vecchiotto
<ivan_> amd athlon XP 1.80 Ghz
<OverMe> eh allora mi fa pensare che sia questo il problema
<ivan_> xò ho 2 pc uguali a casa..e su quello di mio padre nessun problema
<ivan_> x di più questo ha una scheda video da 256 MB
<OverMe> e tuo padre ha ubuntu?
<ivan_> mentre l'altro solo un 128 mB
<ivan_> sì sì
<ivan_> l'ho caricato sempre io
<ivan_> stessa versione
<FloodBotIt1> ivan_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<milo_> OverMe: scusa l'ignoranza.. un problema del flashplayer??? o qualche plugin???
<ivan_> <milo_> ho installato la versione consigliata da firefrox, non penso sia quello...
<ivan_> io pensavo fosse problemi di driver...
<massimo18> mmm versione consigliata da ff? Quale?
<OverMe> ivan_, ma hai installato il flashplayer della adobe vero?
<milo_> versione del plugin flash???
<ivan_> credo sia Shockwave flash 10.1.r85
<milo_> OverMe: e se provassimo con.. sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<milo_> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<milo_> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<milo_>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    cosa ne uscirebbe fuori.. cosi per capire un attimo...
<FloodBotIt1> milo_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ivan_> devo fare da cavia? XD
<milo_> ivan_: no è una parentesi mia.. volevo capire.. una cosa.. chiedendo ad OverMe
<ivan_> <milo_> ah Ok, cmq ho scaricato il pacchetto deb dal sito dell'adobe
<OverMe> milo_, prova, intanto pranzo
<milo_> pranzo pure io.. a dopo.. ivan_ se vuoi provare.. con quel comandi... e vedi.. io a pappa a dopo
<ivan_> Ok, a dopo allora, fra poco anke io pranzo...buon appetito!
<alessandro_> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> alessandro_, dimmi
<alessandro_> scusa per ieri sono stato disturbato, hai potuto vedere quel sito per la scheda video?
<glpiana> alessandro_, ehm... boh :) me lo linki di nuovo che rinfresco la memoria?
<glpiana> ah aspetta, openchrome?
<alessandro_> si
<nicotano> salve
<syrius> non ci capisco piu niente. qualcuno sa aiutarmi ad instare joomla con tanto di mysql?
<glpiana> alessandro_, dal'lesmod che mi hai apssato ieri vedo che usi il driver via
<glpiana> alessandro_, è corretto così. la mia stessa situazione
<alessandro_> per tanto?
<nicotano> syrius, qui c'è la guida http://www.joomla.it/
<glpiana> alessandro_, niente effetti desktop e per il 3d c'è solo il rendering software
<alessandro_> che cosa è il rendering sotfware-?
<glpiana> alessandro_, un 3d fittizio
<alessandro_> capisco
<alessandro_> va bene con l 2d per ora. grazie per tutto.
<syrius> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> syrius, la guida che ti è stata indicata non va bene?
<glpiana> <nicotano> syrius, qui c'è la guida http://www.joomla.it/
<syrius> piu che altro non mi funziona ilpassaggio per la configurazione del database.lo creo con il comando create database "nomedatabase" e poi use database "nomedatabase" ma sull'installazione di joomla mi da errore. mi dice server non trovato
 * tintu saluta
<ivan_> rieccomi...
<ivan_> <OverMe> rieccomi...
<syrius> ?
<fuser80> salve ieri per errore ho dato un commando sbagliato al terminale ed ora non riesco più a connettermi, ne a rivelare una rete wifi ne via cavo non mi appare nulla sul panello
<glpiana> fuser80, risali al comando che hai dato digitando history nel temrinale e cercando
<fuser80> ho rimosso network manager
<fuser80> come posso risolvere?
<ivan_> installa wcid
<ivan_> è migliore
<glpiana> ivan_, non più
<ivan_> wicd
<fuser80> da dove visto che dal mio pc non riesco a collegarmi?
<glpiana> fuser80, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dhclient
<fuser80> ok
<glpiana> fuser80, se la tua connessione è impostata con dhcp ti connetti via cavo con quel comando e poi installi il pacchetto network-manager
<ivan_> <glpiana> io l'ho installato ieri visto ke con network manager cadeva sempre la linea...ve ne sono altri migliori?
<glpiana> !nokappa | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: www.nokappa.it
<fuser80> mi ha scritto comando not found , che faccio?
<glpiana> ivan_, se ti da problemi la connessione wifi, sì si può provare wicd. ma non necessariamente è migliore
<glpiana> fuser80, che hai scritto?
<fuser80> sudo dhclient
<glpiana> fuser80, non può non trovarlo. quanta altra roba hai rimosso?
<ivan_> <glpiana> ok ;-) per ora non cade più la linea, x cui difficilmente cambierò! :-)
<fuser80> solo quello, poi ho provao a dare il comando dal manuale di ubuntu
<glpiana> fuser80, hai copiato e incollato da qui?
<fuser80> no
<glpiana> fuser80, allora controlla bene che hai scritto. non può essere sparito
<juventus> aoooooo
<fuser80> si avevo sbagliato...ora mi ha scritto un pò di roba te la invio?
<glpiana> fuser80, no, dai il comando: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> fuser80, dimmi se pinga, nel qual caso sei connesso
<fuser80> cosa dovrebbe fare di preciso, mi ha scritto un qualcosa e dato una statistica
<fuser80> si son connesso, ora come risolvo per la rete senza fili?
<glpiana> fuser80, anzitutto installa network-manager
<fuser80> fatto
<glpiana> fuser80, oki, ora colleagti qui con l'altro pc
<fuser80> ok
<fser80> eccomi
<glpiana> fser80, digita lspci e metti su pastebin
<fser80> ok
<fser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528697/
<glpiana> fser80, digita: sudo iwlsit scan
<fser80> ok
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> fser80,
<fser80> ok correggo
<fser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528698/
<glpiana> fser80, funziona. che ha che non va?
<fser80> qindi posso scollegare il cavo e fnziona ora? come aggiungo network manager sl pannello e dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> fser80, prova a riavviare il pc. dorevbbe apparire da sè
<fser80> ok, ascolta mi poi dare na mano ad installare un internet key della vodafone  hawei 3715 non riesco a farla riconoscere e partire
<glpiana> fser80, una cosa per volta. inatnto riavvia che comunque l'icona dei network manager ci serve
<fser80> ok
<syrius_> nesuno mi sa aiutare per installare joomla?
<fser80_> perfetto fnziona perfettamente
<OverMe> syrius_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<glpiana> fser80_, bene, ora piglia la chiavetta e inseriscila
<fser80_> fatto
<glpiana> fser80_, apparsa sul desktop?
<fser80_> si, ma come al solito la riconosce come memoria e basta
<glpiana> fser80_, oki, tasto destro sull'icona e scegli eject (espelli), non smonta
<fser80_> ok
<fser80_> fatto
<glpiana> fser80_, ora vai a modificare le connessioni, banda larga mobile e creane una
<fser80_> ho ubuntu da poco,dove vado a modificarle?
<glpiana> fser80_, tasto destro sull'icona di rete -> modifica connessioni
<fser80_> devi scsarmi, dove trovo l'icona di rete?
<glpiana> fser80_, non ti appare sulla barra in alto?
<glpiana> fser80_, prendi una schermata (applicazioni accessori cattura schermata)
<glpiana> !image | fser80_
<ubot-it> fser80_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fser80_> nikname inserisco il mio ed invio?
<glpiana> fser80_, sì
<fser80_> fatto
<glpiana> fser80_, l'indirizzo
<fser80_> http://imagebin.org/122500
<OverMe> (lolsfondo)
<glpiana> fser80_, l'icona della rete è quella che vedi in alto a destra, a sinistra della batteria
<glpiana> fser80_, voglio quello sfondo
<fser80_> ho trovato ciò che mi avevi chiesto...
<fser80_> sono arrivato a modifica connessioni
<glpiana> fser80_, l'inidirizzo per scaricare lo sfondo?
<glpiana> ah no, la chiavetta, uff
<glpiana> fser80_, vai in banda larga mobile e aggiungi una connessione e poi vedi se va
<fser80_> sl piano tariffario che metto?
<glpiana> fser80_, a me lo chiedi? mica te l'ho comprata io la chiavetta :)
<fser80_> ok scusami
<glpiana> fser80_, comuqnue saprai se è ricaricabile o abbonamento
<fser80_> è n abbonamento mensile, ma sempre na sim
 * nicotano saluta
<fser80_> mi chiede ANP, che non conosco
<glpiana> fser80_, aspetta che cerco
<glpiana> fser80_, perchè hai scelto piano tariffario non presente in elenco?
<fser80_> oksi
<fser80_> si
<glpiana> fser80_, che risposta è sì alla domanda perchè?
<fser80_> perchè non è mobile internet ne internet facile, o provo con qesti?
<glpiana> fser80_, vabbè, da windows come lo imposti?
<nicotano> non conosci il tuo piano tariffario?
<fser80_> ha n programma autoistallante per wind e mac
<glpiana> fser80_, come si chiama il piano tariffario almeno lo sappiamo?
<fser80_> andando avanti mi chiede la rete,che è? e il pin....
<fser80_> si internet large
<glpiana> fser80_, che cosa hai scelto prima come piano tariffario?
<fser80_> mobile internet
<glpiana> fser80_, io vedo solo ricaricabile e abbonamento
<fser80_> hai selezionato l'operatore?
<glpiana> fser80_, sì, la 3 hai detto
<fser80_> vodafone
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> fser80_, ah parli già della scheda che appare dopo. no nmettere niente. lascia impostato come è
<fser80_> quindi non compilo nulla?
<glpiana> fser80_, no, dovrebbe già esserci il necessario
<fser80_> ok...
<glpiana> fser80_, a questo punto non ti resta che provarla per vedere se va
<fser80_> va bene ti ringrazio
<fser80_> dove la trovo?
<glpiana> fser80_, sempre la solita icona della connessione, clicca col sinistro. se vede la chiavetta dovrebbe mostrartene la voce
<fser80_> non me la da...
<glpiana> fser80_, digita in un terminale dmesg | tail
<glpiana> fser80_, metti su pastebin
<fser80_> ok
<fser80_> come lo metto non mi permette di copiare
<glpiana> fser80_, come no? seleziona il testo nel terminale tasto destro copia
<fser80_> mi mostra solo reti via cavo e senza fili e vnp...
<fser80_> come seleziono il testo nel terminale?
<glpiana> fser80_, non certo il comando che ti ho chiesto
<glpiana> fser80_, come selezioni? ma col mouse, no?
<glpiana> seleziona il testo nel terminale tasto destro copia
<fser80_> ma nelterminale che scrivo?
<glpiana> fser80_, non capisco eprchè devo scrivere le cose due volte
<glpiana> fser80_, digita in un terminale dmesg | tail
<fser80_> scsami non lo avevo letto
<Salvo> in una pagina web mi ha chiesto questi plugin ............... Decoder text/html
<Salvo> tenta la ricerca ma non litrova
<fser80_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528728/
<Salvo> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> Salvo, che pagina?
<Salvo> di internet
<glpiana> fser80_, niente, non la vede al volo.
<glpiana> Salvo, -.-
<fser80_> capisco, come posso fare altrimenti?
<glpiana> Salvo, che sito?
<Salvo> ok
<Salvo> te lo passo
<glpiana> fser80_, non so cerco qualcosa. dai però il comando lsusb così vediamo il modello corretto
<fser80_> ok
<Salvo> in pvt hai la risposta
<fser80_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528731/
<Salvo> glpiana, in pvt hai la risposta
<glpiana> Salvo, visto. un attimo che guardo
<Salvo> ok
<glpiana> fser80_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=363437.0 guarda qui
<fser80_> ok
<fser80_> non è che ci ho capito tanto, ti scoccia guidarmi t? ho buntu da poco tempo
<glpiana> fser80_, parti dal primo post di DevNull e dai il coamndo che propone
<Cyanide> ciao
<fser80_> ok
<fser80_> i comandi sono quelli scritti fuori dai riquadri?
<fser80_> il secondo è qesto ?"wvdial.conf"
<glpiana> fser80_, questo è un comando: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<newbie> ciaooooooooooo
<fser80_> mi da command no found
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ti dirà anche cosa installare. comunque io di chiavette ci capisco poco, per cui preferirei ti seguisse qualcun altro
<polis> ma di chi e questa foto che appen aentro qui mi si scarica in auto
<Carlin0> polis,  cacchiate di kvirc
<polis> ok
<polis> Carlin0:  usi KDE
<Carlin0> polis,  no ...
<polis> o
<polis> k
<Salvo> glpiana, per video chiamate sai qualcosa?
<glpiana> Salvo, ho usato skype e basta. per le chiamate audio anche gtalk sulla pagina di gmail su firefox
<Salvo> ho provato amsn e emesene ma non funge
<glpiana> Salvo, prova skype piuttosto
<Salvo> glpiana, si lo so ma molti miei amici hanno msn
<glpiana> Salvo, ok, ma io che ci posso fare? cambia amici :D
<Salvo> hahhahaha
<Salvo> ok vado saluti
<Cyanide> non riesco a far comparire i menù file modifica ecc... ecc... di audacity
<glpiana> Cyanide, cioè lo apri vedi la barra della finestra ma non quella con le voci?
<Cyanide> glpiana,  esatto ho provato a reinstallare eliminando anche la cartella nella home ma niente
<Cyanide> Salvo se sono tuoi amici possono anche istallare skype per venirti incontro magari poi gli piace
<glpiana_> Cyanide, prendi una schermata per favore, forse ho capito
<glpiana_> !image | Cyanide
<ubot-it> Cyanide: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cyanide> http://imagebin.org/122516 ecco ho anche provato i temi originali ma niente
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki ora clicca sul bordo di una delle barre degli strumenti che vedi lì, tipo la prima a sinistra o quella coi tastoni play record stop etc, e trascinala un po' in basso. dimmi se vedi la barra dietro
<giulio_> ciao a tutti ragazz
<Cyanide> glpiana,  e ci avevo già provato le ho trascinate tutte in centro finestra ma a quel punto è la barra che tempo che si va ad attaccare al bordo della finestra
<Tankard> esistono plugin di audacious per xchat?
<Cyanide> glpiana,  per darti un idea http://imagebin.org/122517
<giulio_> ho problemi co sto internet, sembrava risolto a usare il wireless, ma ridà problemi
<glpiana> Cyanide, è l'unico programma che ha sto problema?
<glpiana> giulio_, spiega
<Cyanide> si
<glpiana> Cyanide, preso dai repo ?
<Cyanide> mi funziona tutta da Dio però questo....si
<Tankard> glpiana
<Tankard> forse sono le tue spiegazioni
<glpiana> Tankard, dimmi
<Tankard> che creano problemi
<Tankard> :-D
<glpiana> sì probabile
<Tankard> =)
<Cyanide> glpiana, ora per sicurezza controllo che sia preso veramente dai repo originali non vorrei che qualche repo che uso avesse dentro un aggiornamento che m causa questo problema
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, devo far ripartire grub dopo la reinstallazione di windows
<polis> glpiana: come mai modifico la entry con sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg metto nella entry del windows windows 7, e poi mi carica sempre dopo avere lanciato  update grb:
<lusuhard> basta anche solo un link con istruzioni decenti :)
<glpiana> Cyanide, dai un cat .audacity-data/audacity.cfg   e metti su pastebin
<polis> glpiana: come mai modifico la entry con sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg metto nella entry del windows windows 7, e poi mi carica sempre dopo avere lanciato  update grb:
<polis> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda2
<glpiana> polis, non va modificato quel file, come ben specificato nel file stesso e enlla documentazione
<glpiana> !grub | polis
<ubot-it> polis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<polis> ahha lo so ma nmon ci riesco
<polis> dimmi il perch emicarica sempre quello
<glpiana> polis, ogni volta che dai update-grub il file grub.cfg viene resettato. ogni tua modifica annullata
<Cyanide> mi sa che hai ragione Version=1.3.12-beta
<polis> az e come faccio
<polis> per midifica re il nome
<glpiana> polis, ti leggi la guida che ti ho indicato
<polis> tempo fa lo fatto con l aiuto vs
<glpiana> polis, o cerchi sul forum. ci saranno miriadi di discussioni al riguardo
<polis> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<polis> ma tu ci riesci glpiana credo
<glpiana> Cyanide, non credo, è la stessa che ho io
<glpiana> polis, no, io di windows e di entry di windows non so nulla. non lo uso :)
<glpiana> a dopo
<polis> sono
<polis> con kubuntu
<polis> ok adpopo
<giulio_> non funziona internet
<giulio_> glpiana
<giulio_> prima abbiamo provato con reddragon
<giulio_> giorni addietro
<lusuhard> nell'aggiornamento di grub2 non mi rileva il boot loader di windows
<giulio_> con la dsl proprio 0
<giulio_> poi mi sono messo nel salone per prendere la wireless
<polis> giulio
<polis> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<giulio_> ma all'inizio andava bene senza intoppi
<polis> lancia questo
<giulio_> io uso wicd è
<polis> e lo stesso
<polis> restta la internet
<polis> epoi riavvia
<giulio_> niente
<giulio_> mi fa ricerca di www.google.it
<giulio_> poi fa connesso a www.google.it
<giulio_> e non fa piu niente
<polis> e le pagina non teli apre?
<giulio_> ora la aperta a metà
<Cyanide> glpiana, una valida alternative per il momento?
<giulio_> non carica l'immagine con  la scritta google
<polis> vabbe
<polis> avoolte pure  ame capita
<polis> ma navighi??
<polis> per le altre
<polis> pagine
<giulio_> no, male, ho scritto asfa e mi ha fatto la ricerca subito
<giulio_> poi ho cliccato su associazione francese società autoruote e si blocca
<polis> e come ti coleghi qui
<giulio_> c'è stato 5 minuti
<giulio_> poi s'è collegato
<polis> capito
<giulio_> si blocca di brutto
<polis> capito
<giulio_> la connessione mi risulta connesso 100 per cento
<giulio_> mia sorella ha il mac e non ha problemi e idem mio padre con windows 7
<giulio_> per questo credo non sia un problema di router o dns
<Cyanide> giulio_, hai provato a connetterti direttamente con il cavo di rete? per curiosità?
<giulio_> se faccio l'elenco dei client col 192.168.1.1 mi trova connesso
<giulio_> si, non cambia nulla
<giulio_> anche direttamente nel router è lo stesso
<Cyanide> indirizzi dns ecc... tutto apposto?
<giulio_> col wireless pensavo che andasse
<giulio_> anche il mulo scaricava bene
<giulio_> ora pure il mulo mi ha abbandonato
<giulio_> si penso di si
<Cyanide> è in dhcp quindi tu non hai toccato nulla
<giulio_> no
<giulio_> ogni tanto butto li un sudo dhclient
<giulio_> col pppoeconf proprio non trova nessun concentratore
<giulio_> pazzesco vi dico
<giulio_> ogni tanto si impunta e trac
<giulio_> non ne vuole piu sapere
<giulio_> a volte navigo anche due ore senza intoppi
<Cyanide> pinga tranquillamente?
<giulio_> che devo fare?
<Cyanide> ah non è una cosa continua allora
<giulio_> ping6 ipv6.google.com -c 3 giulio ho dato questo
<giulio_> ma s'è bloccato
<Malcholm> Salve, qualcuno mi aiuta con la mia penna usb digitale terrestre?
<Cyanide> ping www.google.it
<Cyanide> a me restituisce 69.3 più o meno
<giulio_> s' fermato qui PING www.l.google.com (72.14.234.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<giulio_> 64 bytes from mil01s07-in-f104.1e100.net (72.14.234.104): icmp_req=2 ttl=53 time=113 ms
<giulio_> ancora sta macinando
<giulio_> ne sono usciti altri 3 simili
<giulio_> che cosa ho dottori?
<Cyanide> ha una risposta più lenta ma in questo momento comunica l problema è capire perché a volte comunica e a volte no.....si si fermalo pure ctrl+c dentro al terminale
<giulio_> 95 % packet loss
<Cyanide> ahi
<Cyanide> a me loss da 0%
<Malcholm> Qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare la mia penna usb digitale terrestre? il chip è AF9015 credo
<giulio_> dove li perde sti packets?
<Cyanide> hai provato a vedere con il cd live se hai lo stesso problema? sempre per curiosità
<giulio_> forse che è un problema di router? Ho provato a mettere connessione dedicata anzichè connessione su richiesta
<giulio_> ma poi il router non funge piu
<giulio_> ma cmq agli altri va
<giulio_> no, il cd live non lo uso mai
<giulio_> faccio un iwconfig?
<milo_> Salutamu picciotti :)
<Cyanide> era solo per capire se con quello gira senza problemi hai visto mai
<giulio_> no
<Synaptic> ubuntu mi utilizza come audio in uscita la scheda video e non l'audio della scheda madre, come ovvio il problema?
<Malcholm> Synaptic: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Synaptic> 10.10
<Cyanide> Synaptic, vai in preferenze audio da li non riesci a cambiare ingresso e uscita?
<Synaptic> la musica che ho sul pc non si sente
<Synaptic> ma su youtube si
<Synaptic> no su uscita mi visualizza solo HDMI ecc... scheda video
<Cyanide> ma ti riconosce la scheda audio si?
<Malcholm> Synaptic, non posso aiutarti chiedi agli esperti
<giulio_> io pure ho la 10.10
<Cyanide> giulio_, hai fatto avanzamento?
<Malcholm> Nel caso cmq avrei sempre il problemino della configurazione della TV digitale terrestre su ubuntu 10.10...
<giulio_> no
<giulio_> l'ho reinstallata da capo
<milo_> Synaptic: guarda nelle impostazioni audio e cambia le uscite..
<Synaptic> eh non me lo fa fare
<Synaptic> nelle uscite visualizza solo la  video
<giulio_> magari provo a spegnere il laptop un po
<Cyanide> Synaptic, dovrebbe esserci anche audio interno
<giulio_> perchè è tanto che è acceso
<giulio_> tipo 1 settimana
<Synaptic> si in hardware c'è
<Synaptic> ma poi in uscita no
<FattyJoe> ciao a tutti raga
<milo_> ma prima fungeva Synaptic?? se si prima di quando se no ha mai funzionato se no magari che l'audio non l'hai mai istallato
<Synaptic> sisi
<Synaptic> prima andava
<giulio_> forse s'è sovraccaticata la scheda wireless e s'è fusa la ricezione di essa e del router
<Synaptic> cmq come profilo non so cosa mettere
<Cyanide> giulio_, per la miseria chiedi lo stato di calamità naturale....non credo a parte che il wirelles non lo uso più neanche con il portatile quando lo utilizzavo il pc mi capitava di spegnerlo molto raramente
<giulio_> ma a me non andava col cavo, e andava col wireless, ora non va col wireless... forse a linux non piace lo zYxEL
<Cyanide> giulio_, cmq tra pochi giorni devo occuparmi di pc di amici che a quanto pare hanno lo stesso problema magari aprono la homppage di un sito però poi se cliccano su un collegamento gira gira gira e non apre nulla...non sei solo coragggio
<Synaptic> ma il bello è che da youtube si sente tutto regolare e dalla mia musica no
<giulio_> evvai cya
<giulio_> ci vediamo venerdì
<giulio_> sempre qui, così mi dici come hai risolto
<giulio_> grandi ragazzi! Grazie di esistere, sapevo di potere contare su di voi... Non lo dimenticherò!
<Synaptic> con mixxx si sente la musica con altri prog no
<Synaptic> asd
<milo_> perche con mixx nopn vai a vedere quale è o come si chiama il canale e cerchi dalle impostazioni di andarlo a sistemare :) Synaptic
<Cyanide> ci si vede e tu FattyJoe ricorda che questa è la chat di supporto di ubuntu non ridicolizzarla come stavi facendo ieri sera se vuoi fare scherzi ad altri c'è il canale ubuntu-chat-it li fai come vuoi...senza rancore ciao
<Synaptic> HDA INTEL ALC1200 analog hw:0,0
<FattyJoe> wow, me ne ricorderò quando riceverò lo stipendio
<Synaptic> non so dove metterlo
<ivan_> ho problemi a vedere video youtube
<ivan_> i video vanno a scatti...qualkuno può aiutarmi??
<ivan_> Grazieee
<Peace-> !flash | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<ivan_> ne ho lette tante di guide, ma nn vorrei che derivasse dalla scheda video...
<ivan_> altre idee??? grazie
<Peace-> ivan_: versione di ubuntu ?
<Peace-> ivan_: o kubuntu
<ivan_> <Peace> uso ubuntu 9.10
<Peace-> scheda video ?
<Peace-> ti ricordo che 9.10 non credo sia piu supportata
<Peace-> ...
<ivan_> è supportata fino ad aprile 2011
<ivan_> ati radeon 9200
<ivan_> temo siano driver mancanti...
<ivan_> magari acceleratori 2D e £D
<Peace-> se flash è installato correttamente
<Peace-> si è il driver scheda video
<ivan_> cm posso controllare?
<ivan_> forse và installato manualmente
<Peace-> cosa?
<crew> salve a tutti
<crew> ho installato un nuovo kernel sul mio server virtuale, però continua a caricare il vecchio...qualcuno può aiutarmi
<crew> ?
<ivan_> <Peace-> il driver va installato manualmente dico...
<Peace-> ivan_: non saprei dirti per ati
<Peace-> mi spiace
<ivan_> <Peace-> grazie lo stesso :-)
<jester-> e comprateli sti pc decenti
<jester-> state a disquisire sulle briciole
<jester-> mi pare logico che roba attuale venga progettata per macchine quantomeno decenti
<jester-> go sbaglià finestra hihihi
<Peace-> hahahah jester-
<Antonella> come faccio a creare sulla SCRIVANIA 1 collegamento ad 1 cartella ke ho nella partizione windows? uso UBUNTU
<Antonella> uso UBUNTU 10.10
<jester-> Antonella: la partizione win deve essere montata poi crei un lanciatore e come comando vai a cercare la cartella che ti interessa
<Antonella> <JESTER> come faccio a sapere se la partizione win è montata?
<Antonella> JESTER> se creo 1 lanciatore, mi kiede: APPLICAZIONE, APPLICAZIONE NEL TERMINALE, POSIZIONE... quale devo scegliere?
<jester-> Antonella: per fare una cosa del genere devi farla montare la boot inserendo la stringa in fstab, se installi ntfs-config lo fa lui
<Antonella> <JESTER> essendo la prima volta ke uso UBUNTU, spiegami cosa come fare pls... come faccio a montare la boot inserendo la stringa...?
<jester-> Antonella: posizione e poi con esplora vai sulla cartella
<Antonella> <JESTER> essendo la prima volta ke uso UBUNTU, spiegami cosa come fare pls... come faccio a montare la boot inserendo la stringa...?
<jester-> Antonella: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<jester-> poi lo trovi in amministrazione
<Antonella> <JESTER> dove lo scrivo sudo apt ... ?
<jester-> lo lanci e fai montare dischi interni ed esterni
<jester-> Antonella: nel terminale
<Antonella> JESTER nn xdo il contenuto della partizione windows? vero?
<jester-> Antonella: installa il config e poi usalo
<jester-> se non è montata mica la vedi
<ALM_> qualcuno conosce qualche buon debugger per linux, simile a OllyDBG? mi serve per studiare
<Antonella> JESTER ok sto facendo quel comando ke mi hai scritto poi t dico
<Antonella> JESTER ok ha finito . kiudo terminale? poi cosa faccio?
<jester-> vai in amministrazzione che dovrebbe esserci
<Antonella> JESTER cosa dovrei trovare in AMMINISTRAZIONE ?
<jester-> Antonella: un qualcosa nts
<jester-> ntfs
<Antonella> JESTER Strumento di config NTFS ? lo clicko?
<jester-> yess
<Antonella> JESTER e poi cosa faccio? dopo averlo clickato?
<jester-> cosa vedi
<Antonella> JESTER l ho clickato mi ha kiesto la PW ma poi nn succede nulla
<jester-> Antonella: si è aperta la finestra dle programillo o no
<Antonella> JESTER dopo ke mi ha kiesto la PW nn si è aperto nulla
<jester-> hai dato la pwd sbagliata
<Antonella> JESTER no è corretta
<jester-> a me funza
<Antonella> JESTER cmq x scrupolo come faccio a ri metterla (la pw)
<jester-> rilanci il programma e controlla di non aver il maiscolo che linux è case sensitive
<Antonella> JESTER quando c ri clicko compare x 1 attimo AWIO APPLICAZIONE ma poi sparisce e nn mi kiede + la PW e nn succede altro
<jester-> boh che casso di sistema hai
<Antonella> JESTER UBUNTU 10.10
<jester-> Antonella: ce l'ho qui aperto
<Antonella> JESTER come posso risolvere il probl?
<jester-> il prgrammillo
<jester-> riavvia
<Antonella> riawio il pc?
<jester-> eh
<Antonella> OK
<ALM_> nessuno conosce un debugger per ubuntu?
<Antonella_> JESTER ho provato a riawiare e scriverla sia MAIU ke minu ma nn si apre nulla. come posso risolvere? posso ri mettere 1 nuova PW su STRUMENTO DI CONFIG NTFS?
<Antonella_> c è qualcuno? ke mi può aiutare?
<ALM_> Antonella_, che problema c'è?
<ALM_> ?
<Antonella_> ALM dunque vorrei creare 1 collegamento con 1 cartella ke ho nella partizione windows. JESTER mi ha fatto montare C ma poi nn mi funziona STRUMENTO D CONFIG NTFS . come posso risolv?
<ALM_> riesci a montare la partizione?
<Antonella_> ALM premesso ke è la prima volta ke uso UBUNTU ma JESTER mi ha fatto scrivere 1 comando su TERMINALE: sudo ecc. ... e sono comparse delle righe e poi JESTER mi ha detto d clickare su STRUMENTO D COFNIG NTFS . ma nn succede nulla
<Antonella_> CONFIG*
<ALM_> clicca su in alto: risorse; vedi se c'è la partizione che ti interessa
<Antonella_> ALM ho clickato su RISORSE . cosa dovrei vedere/trovare?
<Antonella_> ALM su RISORSE c sono varie voci . quale devo cercare / clickare ?
<ALM_> elencami quelle sotto "Computer
<Antonella_> clickando PC compare : EPSON Stylus Storage, Unità CD DVD, USB Disk 20 Usb Disk, File System
<ALM_> no, non hai capito... in"risorse" c'è la voce"computer"; sotto di essa c'è qualcos'altro? se si elenca
<Antonella_> ALM sotto PC c è scritto USB DISK (ke è la mia kiavetta usb), RETE, CONNETTI AL SERVER...
<ALM_> segui questa guida
<ALM_> http://maurizio.mavida.com/2006/07/02/montare-windows-ntfs-in-scrittura-con-ubuntu/
<ALM_> ora devo andare, torno dopo
<ALM_> ciao
<Antonella_> ki mi può aiutare?
<laidon> 'sera
<Antonella_> c è qualcuno? ke mi può aiutare?
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | Antonella_
<ubot-it> Antonella_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<laidon> !qualcuno | Antonella_
<Antonella_> qualcuno mi spiega come mettere sulla scrivania 1 collegamento ad 1 cartella ke c è nella partizione windows?
<Antonella_> mi hanno dato 'sta guida http://maurizio.mavida.com/2006/07/02/montare-windows-ntfs-in-scrittura-con-ubuntu/ da seguire ma nn ho cpt bene cosa fare x primo
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: quella guida ora è obsoleta, le partizioni ntfs vengono montate correttamente in automatico ora
<Antonella_> ENRICO come posso fare? aiutami pls
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: ci sto pensando, mai fatto nulla del genere :)
<Antonella_> ENRICO è la prima volta ke uso UBUNTU 10.10 quindi nn sono molto pratica . guidami passo passo
<Antonella_> ENRICO spero ke c riesci
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: una soluzione è montare in modo automatico la partizione di windows al boot e fare un link sul desktop
<Antonella_> ENRICO come faccio a montare in auto la partizione e fare 1 link sul desktop?
<Peace-> Antonella_: ubuntu ha un suo wiki
<Peace-> Antonella_: certificato
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: è abbastanza semplice, prima di tutto dobbiamo scoprire in che device sta la tua partizione di windows
<laidon> Antonella_, nella partizione riesci ad entrarci, a vederla?
<Peace-> !indice | Antonella_
<ubot-it> Antonella_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Antonella_> ENRICO spiegami cosa come fare pls
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: lo sai già o dobbiamo scoprirlo?
<Antonella_> LAIDON come faccio a sapere la risp? come faccio a sape se riesco a entrarci vederla? è la prima volta ke uso ubuntu 10.10
<Antonella_> ENRICO nn so nulla guidami passo passo pls
<laidon> Antonella_, vai in risorse e vedi se ti spunta la partizione
<[Enrico]> !paste | Antonella_ apri un terminale e lancia sudo parted -l incolla l'output nel paste e copia qui il link
<ubot-it> Antonella_ apri un terminale e lancia sudo parted -l incolla l'output nel paste e copia qui il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Antonella_> LAIDON come faccio a sape se mi spunta la partizione? c è scritto PC, USB (ke è la mia kiavetta...
<Antonella_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528819/
<laidon> Antonella_, vai dentro pc
<laidon> lì dovresti vedere i dischi fissi montati
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: mhm ma fammi capire, ubuntu dov'è installato? nella chiavetta USB ?
<Antonella_> LAIDON c sono dentro PC e viene fuori : epson stylus storage, unita cd dvd, usb (la mia kiavetta), file system
<Peace-> Antonella_: chiavetta
<Antonella_> ENRICO no è installato su C . all awio pc mi kiede se voglio aprire win o ubuntu
<Peace-> chiede Antonella_
<Peace-> !italiano | Antonella_
<ubot-it> Antonella_: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<laidon> quindi non è montata quella partizione, eppure ubuntu dovrebbe farlo da solo...
<Antonella_> LAIDON cosa devo fare x risolv?
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: quindi hai usato wubi per installare giusto? cmq ok ora mi puoi fare il paste di blkid /dev/sda1?
<Antonella_> ENRICO yes ho usato wubi
<[Enrico]> capito bene bene :)
<laidon> Antonella_, segui il wiki che ti ha dato [Enrico] per montare la partizione
<[Enrico]> laidon: io non le ho dato nessun wiki
<[Enrico]> le sto spiegando passo passo come fare
<laidon> ops vero, era Peace-
<Antonella_> ENRICO cosa significa? -> ora mi puoi fare il paste di blkid /dev/sda1? <-
<Antonella_> ENRICO come faccio a fare quello ke mi hai scritto?
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: prima mi hai fatto il paste di sudo parted -l, ora devi fare la stessa cosa con l'output del comando blkid /dev/sda1
<Peace-> Antonella_: direi che le k non le dovresti usare in questo canale
<Peace-> Antonella_: se non ti è chiaro
<Antonella_> ENRICO mi dice comando nn trovato
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: oh che strano.....fammi controllare una cosa
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: sicura di averlo scritto bene? blkid /dev/sda1
<Antonella_> ENRICO l ho copiato incollato poi compare d nuovo il prompt senza succedere nulla
<[Enrico]> ah okok ho capito
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: manca il sudo. prova con sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Antonella_> ENRICO compare -> /dev/sda1: UUID="0C5CE0525CE037DA" TYPE="ntfs"
<[Enrico]> benissimo
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: ok ho tutto quello che mi serve, dammi un sec e ti dico cosa fare
<Antonella_> ENRICO grz
<stratovarius> salve raga
<stratovarius> sto installando la nuova ubuntu su un laptop con hd da 60 gb e 1 giga e 256 di ram...quanto mi consigliate di fare grande la partizione di root e mi conviene fare la partizione di swap? vorrei occupare il minor spazio possibile senza causare rallentamenti al computer grazie =)
<laidon> Antonella_, scrivi in italiano sennò ti menano qui :D
<Antonella_> LAIDON :(
<Antonella_> ENRICO ci sei?
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: lancia questo comando intanto: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows (non restituisce alcun output se è andato bene)
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: sisi calma un secondo ^^
<Antonella_> ENRICO ho lanciato quel comando
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: ok ora lancia: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: devi aggiungere questa riga alla fine http://paste.pocoo.org/show/288467/
<laidon> stratovarius, io farei 512MB di swap, qualche GB di home che decidi tu e il resto root. però attendi migliori consigli anche dagli altri
<stratovarius> laidon, grazie =)
<Antonella_> ENRICO ho lanciato quel comando ma poi? come faccio aggiungere... alla fine?
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: ti si è aperto un editor di testo ora, giusto ?
<Antonella_> ENRICO si è aperta 1 finestra dopo ke ho lanciato quel comando
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: esattamente
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: aggiungi la riga che ti ho dato alla fine di quel file. salva ed esci
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: con esci intendo, chiudi l'editor
<laidon> stava già prendendo le chiavi lei... XD
<Antonella_> ENRICO ho salvato . ora cosa faccio?
<Antonella_> ENRICO ho aggiunto quella riga e ho salvato
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: chiudi l'editor e torna al terminale. lancia sudo mount /mnt/windows se non da errori è quasi fatta
<Antonella_> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<[Enrico]> oh eheheh
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: si beh ovviamente va smontato prima (è già montato altrove)
<Antonella_> ENRICO come lo smonto?
<Antonella_> ENRICO me l ha fatto montare JESTER poco prima d te
<Antonella_> ENRICO dimmi cosa come fare x smontarlo pls
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: devi chiudere tutte le finestre aperte che usano quella partizione e poi lanci sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Antonella_> antonella@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1 umount: /host: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)) antonella@ubuntu:~$
<maurizio__> ragazzi avrei un problemino, non controllo più i tasti funzione sul mio eeepc dopo l'aggiornamento del firmware
<jester-> maurizio__: firmware di cosa
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: non hai chiuso tutte le finestre. beh se vuoi il modo semplice -> riavvia il computer
<maurizio__> jester-, il bios, scusa
<Antonella_> ENRICO ok riawio pc spero d trovarti tra poco
<[Enrico]> Antonella_: sicuro
<ceon1> sera
<jester-> maurizio__: azzz ripristina il precedente allora
<maurizio__> jester-, perchè?
<laidon> maurizio__, almeno tornano a funzionare
<maurizio__> jester-, non c'è modo di reinstallare i driver?
<Antonella> dopo il riavvio mi ha scritto 'se vuoi smontare manualmente premi ... se vuoi smontare automaticamente premi... errore'
<[Enrico]> O_O
<jester-> maurizio__: devi reinstallare il bios di prima se hai salvato il backup
<[Enrico]> Antonella: non ho capito bene che è successo
<Antonella> ENRICO spero d nn avere perso windows
<Antonella> ENRICO neanke io
<[Enrico]> Antonella: ah nonono tranquilla ^^
<Peace-> Antonella: a ridagli con ste k
<[Enrico]> windows è ancora li nessun problema
<maurizio__> jester-, posso riscaricarlo
<Antonella> ENRICO ora cosa faccio?
<jester-> mi fanno venire il cimurro le K va a finire che mordo
<[Enrico]> Antonella: fai il paste dell'output del comando mount
<jester-> maurizio__ spe in xp o seven che sia funzano?
<Peace-> jester-: 800 volte che gli dico non usarle
<jester-> madu
<maurizio__> jester-, si
<Antonella> ENRICO http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528826/
<jester-> maurizio__: hai la 10.10?
<maurizio__> si
<maurizio__> no scusa
<maurizio__> 10.04
<[Enrico]> Antonella: mhm ok, se apri la cartella /mnt/windows la vedi vuota o con i files di windows ?
<jester-> maurizio__: direi che avanzi e pace
<Antonella> ENRICO mi dispiace ma devo uscire . mi ri collego LUnedì sperando ke qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere . grazie a tutti per l aiuto
<maurizio__> jester-, avanzamento? ma tutti dicono che imputtana un po' il sistema
<maurizio__> inputtana
<[Enrico]> Antonella: ok, ma togli quella riga che ti ho fatto aggiungere in /etc/fstab
<jester-> maurizio__: poi è normale che in linux certi tasti fn non vadano
<[Enrico]> Antonella: o commentala
<maurizio__> jester-, prima funzionavano
<Antonella> ENRICO come faccio a togliere quella riga?
<jester-> maurizio__: imputtana le balle di frate giulio
<jester-> maurizio__: prova a reisntallare iul kernel
<maurizio__> jester-, pacchetto?
<[Enrico]> Antonella: sudo gedit /etc/fstab, si apre l'editor, togli la riga che ti ho fatto aggiungere, salva ed esci. fatti
<[Enrico]> fatto*
<laidon> e stavolta mi sa che esce per davvero
<jester-> maurizio__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<maurizio__> jester-, provo
<Antonella> ENRICO ok l ho tolta grazie ancora . a tutti . anche se non ho risolto . x ora . alla prossima...
<laidon> mio quesito: con la 10.04 mi andava l'accelerazione della scheda video ma con maverick no perché non più supportata. rispristinare il precedente X può essere una soluzione o meglio lasciar perdere e rassegnarsi?
<jester-> laidon: che scheda
<laidon> ati radeon 9550
<laidon> nada accelerazione 3D
<jester-> laidon: strano, il driver radeon dovrebbe andare in 3d, [Enrico] conosce bene le ati
<laidon> a me non rileva alcun driver aggiuntivo
<laidon> e compiz non ne vuole sapere di partire
<[Enrico]> la 9550 dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi
<jester-> laidon: non è che avevi messo il driver fgrlx da sito ati per caso
<laidon> non mi pare proprio
<[Enrico]> laidon: è una fresh install quella 10.10 ?
<laidon> no, aggiornamento da lucid
<[Enrico]> laidon: a te non pare, ma io sono sicuro. ho una scheda più vecchia la 9250 e funziona bene
<jester-> laidon: appunto in lucid
<laidon> jester-, sto verificando
<[Enrico]> laidon: non è che hai usato fglrx (o hai provato a) in precedenza?. cmq sia se mi fai il paste di /var/log/Xorg.0.log ci do un'occhio
<jester-> laidon: se c'è toglilo e rinomina /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laidon> dove controllo se c'è? cerco qualche pacchetto particolare?
<jester->  laidon segui [Enrico]
<poli> ciao ragazzi.... qual'è il canale x linux???
<jester-> che in 2 facciamo casino e lui ne sa di piu
<[Enrico]> poli: quale linux? se è ubuntu sei nel chan giusto
<poli> si scusami volevo dire amule....
<laidon> [Enrico], prima verifichiamo se ho installato fgrlx in precedenza?
<[Enrico]> laidon: non serve, se mi fai il paste di /var/log/Xorg.0.log dovrei essere in grado di capirlo da solo
<laidon> ok, arriva
<jester-> poli: /j #amule
<poli> ok.... visto che e un mucchio di tempo che nnla uso più come devo fare???
<laidon> [Enrico], http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528837/
<[Enrico]> laidon: sembra tutto ok. installa mesa-utils e pasta l'output di glxinfo | grep render
<laidon> quindi ho i driver open vero?
<[Enrico]> si
<laidon> direct rendering: Yes
<laidon> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4153) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<[Enrico]> laidon: non c'è nulla che non va per quel che posso dire
<52AACKO2O> jester-, qualche tasto ha preso a funzionare
<jester-> ce l'ha il 3d
<[Enrico]> si il 3d c'è decisamente
<laidon> eppure compiz non me lo attiva
<[Enrico]> laidon: questo è un altro paio di maniche
<[Enrico]> vado a mangiare
<[Enrico]> a dopo
<52AACKO2O> jester-, sarei quasi tentato di installare la 10.10 exnovo, ma hai provato unity? come ti sembra?
<bigo72> come rimpicciolisco Cairo Dock? nelle impostazioni non trovo un ridimensionamento, e su un netbook sembra gigantesca!
<jester-> unity è una cazzata copiata da osx mal riuscita, a mio parer
<jester-> e
<jester-> 52AACKO2O: avanza
<jester-> 52AACKO2O: a inatallare exnove sei sempre in tempo
<52AACKO2O> jester ok
<52AACKO2O> jester-, posso avanzare alla versione netbook?
<52AACKO2O> con unity?
<badresu> raga ho un problema con ubuntu, praticamnte, il desktop esce fuori di mezzo centimetro
<jester-> 52AACKO2O: lo installi poi
<badresu> non vedo bene la barra :(
<jester-> 52AACKO2O: il sistema è lo stesso
<52AACKO2O> jester-, ma si basa ancora su x? oppure già subentra wayland?
<52AACKO2O> o come diavolo si chiama?
<badresu> c'è nessuno?
<laidon> jester-, sapresti aiutarmi ad attivare compiz? pensavo fosse dovuto all'accelerazione della scheda video e invece no...
<jester-> 52AACKO2O: è un orpello grafico
<jester-> laidon: detesto compiz
<badresu> compiz si installa in gestore pacchetti
<jester-> laidon: ti funza google earth?
<laidon> jester-, non so, non l'ho installato
<jester-> laidon: hai gnome o kde
<laidon> gnome
<jester-> laidon: controlla se è installato
<jester-> badresu: cu fu
<laidon> jester-, sì installato
<jester-> laido non si che dirti non usandolo
<laidon> ok
<badresu> jester cosa?
<badresu> raga allora nessuno puo aiutarmi a regolare lo schermo?
<jester-> badresu: cosa ti serve
<mlazzari2> buona sera a tutti
<badresu> la barra applicazioni in alto
<badresu> esce fuori di mezzo centimero
<badresu> non capisco perchè
<badresu> ho in dual bbot con 7 e uno schemo olidata da 19 pollici
<badresu> in win 7 si vede bene
<jester-> badresu: che rislozione hai adesso
<jester-> rislozione*
<jester-> eh
<jester-> lol
<badresu> 1280x1024
<jester-> badresu: per un 19" p giusta
<badresu> all'apertura di monitor dice usare il pannello nvidia?
<jester-> badresu: prova togliere gli effetti minchia se sono attivi
<badresu> nono è sempre stato cosi
<jester-> badresu: rinomina le cartelle nascoste nella home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd e guarda se hai un file .nividiarc o simile e sega pure quello
<badresu> risolto, ho cambiato la frequesa da 50 a 51herz lol
<jester-> badresu: poi riavvia la sessione
<badresu> risolto grazie
<badresu> ;)
<jester-> badresu: che in relatà se controlli osd del monitor è 60 che è giusta
<badresu> si penso prorpio di si
<badresu> conosci per caso un monitor delle temperature laterali tipo questo http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2009/07/BackTrack1.png
<badresu> perchè il pc è overclokkato e m farebbe comodo
<badresu> tenere le temperature
<badresu> su win ce l'ho visto che da poco sono passato a linux...
<jester-> badresu: è un cazzillo che no nricordo come si chiama
<52AACKO2O> jester-, sto facendo l'avanzamento
<52AACKO2O> poi provo anche unity
<Peace-> badresu: è conky
<Peace-> ma è veramente lameroso
<Peace-> badresu: ci sono i plasmoidi per kde
<Peace-> a parte che sono cavolate
<Peace-> assurde
<paolo> salve a tutti
<badresu> no l'unico motivo era per tener sotto d'occhio la cpu
<Peace-> badresu: hai kde?
<badresu> no
<badresu> gnome
<badresu> la installo dal gestore app?
<Peace-> e allura si chiama conky quella porcheria li
<Peace-> boh pare di si
<badresu> si ho visto conky fa cagare davvero
<badresu> lol
<Peace-> ah non so io uso kubuntu
<badresu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  ma non va umm
<Peace-> badresu: ma adesso perche vuoi installare kubuntu?
<Peace-> non fare mescolotti che dopo ti incasini il sistema va
<Peace-> tieni gnome e basta
<badresu> il bello di linux è smanettare lol, la kde è piu grande sta gnome è troppo piccola, wabbe
<badresu> megli lasciar stare fa niente
<Peace-> dai retta a me tu sei per gnome
<Peace-> xD
<Jonny> buona sera
<Jonny> c'è un esperto di hardware?
<Jonny> nessuno?
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<edotassi> ciao a tutti!!
<agrop> salve
<agrop> sapete dirmi come impostare il server ircnet.org?
<edotassi> ciao a tutti!!
<agrop> ciao, qualcuno mi sà dire se posso configurare quassel come se fosse mirc, usando il server ircnet.org??
<codicealpha> ciao
<edotassi> dopo svariati giorni di tentativi sono riuscito a fare il boot via rete, riesco a procedere con l'installazione, tuttavia quando inizia a ricercare le partizioni comincia a scrivere questo http://i56.tinypic.com/2duxjxk.jpg
<edotassi> qualcuno sa cosa significhino quegli avvisi del kernel??
<polis> sera
<polis> "chat
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<codicealpha> sera
<laboratorio> sera
<laboratorio> chiedo un aiuto su come usare grub 2
<Beppe> sapete dirmi come  si fa in ubuntu  VEDERE IL PROPRIO HARDWARE..? UN po come  gestione periferiche in windows
<kfbn> Beppe: lshw
<laboratorio> ci sta qualcuno che è migrato da ubuntu 9.04 a 10.10 con cambio del grub?
<Beppe> kfbn,  ci mettero un pò a capire cosa cè scritto ma grazie e mille intanto
<kfbn> niente
<laboratorio> mm forse se vi mostro cosa mi serve è più facile..
<laboratorio> # aros loader
<laboratorio> title AROS
<laboratorio> root (hd0,5)
<laboratorio> kernel /boot/aros-pc-i386.gz vesa=1024x768x32 enableusb ATA=32bit floppy=disabled
<FloodBotIt1> laboratorio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<laboratorio> non capisco .. mi ha buttato fuori
<laboratorio> solo per incollarci 5 righe..
<laboratorio> forse qui non è adatto.. ci sta un canale dove chiedere aiuto per configurare il grub2 di ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> salute a voi, mortali
<laboratorio> ciao
<laboratorio> scusa samn ci capisci di grub?
<laboratorio> damn no samn
<laboratorio> chiedo un aiuto su ubuntu 10 grub 2 grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> laboratorio, che problema hai ?
<laboratorio> ho bisogno di scrivere una configurazione aggiuntiva su grub2 ma io conosco solo come fare con grub 1
<AlexZion> laboratorio: hai già dato un occhiata alla guida !?! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> salve a tutti raga
<ubuntu> sono sulla live di ubuntu...praticamente ho installato il sistema operativo solo che volevo sostituire il network manager con il wicd solo ceh come un idiota ho prima disinstallato il network manager...ovviamente ora non mi vede ne cavo di rete ne wireless...vorrei sapere come ovviare al problema evitando di reinstallare il tutto, grazie per l aiuto
<snake> sera
<fabri> iao
<fabri> ciao
<fabri> "list
<dust1> salve, quando cancello dei file da una pen drive non vengono eliminati ma vengono semplicemente spostati in una cartella nascosta chiamata trash1000 se non sbaglio, perchè?
<fuser80> ciao, qalcuno può darmi una mano a istallare l'imternet key della vodafone hawey 3715 ? ho provato a farlo da network manager ma nulla
<AlexZion> fuser80: ancora tu , e ancora con sta chiavetta !?! :O, è andata maleal primo tentativo quindi ehh ....
<ubuntu> salve a tutti raga
<ubuntu>  sono sulla live di ubuntu...praticamente ho installato il sistema operativo solo che volevo sostituire il network manager con il wicd solo ceh come un idiota ho prima disinstallato il network manager...ovviamente ora non mi vede ne cavo di rete ne wireless...vorrei sapere come ovviare al problema evitando di reinstallare il tutto, grazie per l aiuto
<AlexZion> ubuntu: se colleghi il cavo di rete ad un router con dhcp , non dovresti avere bisogno di fare alcunche ....., si dovrebbe connettere in automatico ...
<fuser80> si, mi si è cancellatto network manager e ho dovuto fare un casino per ripristinare tutto
<fuser80> riproviamo?
<ubuntu> AlexZion, purtroppo non è cosi...ecco è come dice fuser80..come hai risolto?
<AlexZion> ok ubuntu , hai collegato il cavo di rete !?! , sai che indirizzo ha il tuo router !?!, se si puoi configurare la tua LAN da konsole , con il comando ifconfig
<fuser80> collegato il cavo di rete e tramite il terminale ho ripristinato n.m. ma resta il problema della int key
<ubuntu> AlexZion, fuser80 sto scaricando wicd in deb con tutte le dipendenze...risolverei?
<fuser80> si credo di si
<AlexZion> fuser80:  vedi se questo link può tornarti comodo ....https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<fuser80> ok ora vedo
<AlexZion> se vau sulla sezione ubuntu, c'è un file INSTALL.txt, leggilo ...., se non sbaglio devi scaricarti tre dei file nell'elenco , e installarli ...
<ubuntu> fuser80, AlexZion sapete per caso come posso vedere le dipendenze di wicd? cosi per essere certo di scaricarle tutte da live
<AlexZion> ubuntu , a parte che sei da live , potresti sempre entrare nel sistema installato con chmod e fare coe se stessi nel sistema installato , comunque , non so per le dipendenze ....., di solito le trovi dove scarichi il pacchetto ....
<fuser80> AlexZion dove devo cercare bene?
<AlexZion> nella pagina cerca "Debian, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Netbook Remix, Linux Mint" subito sotto ci sono i file tra i quali INSTALL.txt
<ubuntu> AlexZion, hai ragione non avevo valutato chmod...è un comando che usai molto tempo fa nel tentativo di installare la gentoo...potresti indicarmi cortesemente la sintassi?
<AlexZion> ubuntu: almomento non ricordo , ma se chiedi a google sono certo che ti saràd'aiuto ..
<rickynet> ubuntu
<novizio> Buonasera a tutti. Ho un problema con l' audio di Ubuntu 9.10. Quando apro firefox ed un video di you tube, tutto funziona, ma poco dopo, senza intervalli regolari, l' audio sparisce e viene sostituito da prr prr prr . Sembra proprio una pernacchia xD Potete darmi qualche consiglio gentilmente? Grazie a tutti
<AlexZion> ci sei fuser80, hai trovato !?!
<fuser80> cerco
<AlexZion> non li hai ancora trovati !?!
<roxdragon> sera belli
<roxdragon> ;)
<ilsanto> hi all
<roxdragon> hi
<ilsanto> ma... che mi dite si può mettere gnome 3 su ubuntu 10.10
<fuser80> qual'è il file che serve a me?
<weltall> si è nei repo
<AlexZion> hau n 32 o 64 bit fuser80 ?
<weltall> cerca gnome shell
<fuser80> il modello è k3715
<fuser80>  hspa usb
<fuser80> id qisk3715
<AlexZion> non ci siamo fuser80 , il tuo sistema linux è 32 0 64 bit !?!
<fuser80> 32...se non sbaglio
<AlexZion> ma poi il file INSTALL.txt lo hai letto !?!, c'è scritto tutto .....
<ilsanto> weltall, e poi per metterla di default ?
<ilsanto> o la fa aptitude ?
<AlexZion> ok sei su ubuntu o kubuntu  fuser80 ?
<weltall> installa gnome session 3 e la scegli all'avvio rimane l'ultima scelta
<fuser80> ubuntu
<AlexZion> ok scaricati questi due file   https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/490/usb-modeswitch_0.9.7_i386.deb   https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/626/vodafone-mobile-connect_2.25.01-1_all.deb
<ilsanto> tnx weltall
<AlexZion> e mettili in una cartella
<ilsanto> weltall, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session
<AlexZion> fuser80: poi per installarli devi farlo come utente root a quanto dicono nelle istruzioni
<AlexZion> ahh fuser80 un altra cosa, mentre installi , meglio tenere la penna scollegata
<weltall> cercalo su synaptic
<fuser80> non và mi danno problemi entrambi i file
<fuser80> no troppo vecchi e l'altro mi dice che non pò essere soddisfatti
<AlexZion> come li hai installati !?!
<AlexZion> semplicemente lanciandoli con un click immagino !?!
<fuser80> con installatore pacchetto
<AlexZion> se leggessi quello che ti si dice , magari andrebbe meglio ......
<fuser80> ok con che li apro?
<AlexZion> ti porti con il terminale nella cartella dove stanno i file , poi lanci dalla konsole sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch_0.9.7_i386.deb
<fuser80> come faccio ad essere un utente root?
<AlexZion> lancia il comando e metti la password che ti richiede...
<fuser80> come faccio a portarmi col terminale nella cartella?
<Peace-> scrivi cd
<Peace-> e poi trascini la cartella dentro il terminale
<Peace-> dai invio
<AlexZion> :O fuser80 sei incredibile .....,visto che sei su gnome, usiamo le scorciatoie di gnome ....
<AlexZion> mettiti nella cartelladove stanno i file , tasto destro e dovresti avere da qualche parte "apri terminale qui" se non ricordo male ..
<ilsanto> mah... il multitouch di osx su ubuntu qualcuno di voi lo ha fatto andare ?
<ilsanto> io sto usando un macbook pro
<fuser80> ???come ti ho detto ho ubntu da poco e sono poco pratico
<ilsanto> con ubu 10.10 :PP
<Peace-> AlexZion: mi sa di no su gnome devi installare qualche porcheria
<Peace-> forse
<AlexZion> figurati fuser80 io non l'ho mai usato ...
<Peace-> non mi ricordo piu
<BohBoh> Ciao
<AlexZion> dici Peace-, mi sembra di ricordare che ci fpsse di default ...., erano una delle poche cose buone di gnome ... :D
<Peace-> AlexZion: mm boh ai tempi in cui "l'ebbi" io
<Peace-> non era cosi
<Peace-> dovevi instalare il cazzillo
<Peace-> ma si parla di anni fa
<Peace-> boh
<fuser80> fatto come mi hai detto ,ma lo apre ugualmente con il lanciatore pacchetti e mi da per entrambi i file gli stessi errori
<AlexZion> fuser80:  ceh errori ti da ?
<Peace-> fuser80: guarda questo per il terminale http://blip.tv/file/2996177?filename=Nowardev-AutocompletamentoDelTerminale450.flv
<Peace-> fuser80: magari ti fai un idea di come usarlo qullo è kubuntu
<Peace-> fuser80: ma è lo stesso per ubuntu
<novizio> Buonasera a tutti. Ho un problema con l' audio di Ubuntu 9.10. Quando apro firefox ed un video di you tube, tutto funziona, ma poco dopo, senza intervalli regolari, l' audio sparisce e viene sostituito da prr prr prr . Sembra proprio una pernacchia xD Potete darmi qualche consiglio gentilmente? Grazie a tutti
<ALM_> sera qualcuno conosce un debugger per ubuntu?
<fuser80> uno mi dice che il file èvecchio  e che è presente una versione più aggiornata, l'altro che la dipendenza non pò essere soddisfatta
<AlexZion> non so fuser80 io l'ho fatto pochi giorni fa sulpc di un amico , e ha funzionato, ma magri la pennetta era più datata ....., comunque se gli manca qualche pacchetto , io proverei a vedere di metterglielo , perche se riesci ad installarli , poi dovrebbe andare benone
<Peace-> novizio: devi vedere i processi attivi e uccidere pulseaudio
<Peace-> novizio: pulse sucks
<AlexZion> non so fuser80 ora devo scappare, ma magri Peace- ti darà una mano ... ;)
<fuser80> ok ti ringrazio... vuoi il modello della chiavetta?
<Peace-> no io sono veramente annoiato
<Peace-> xD
<fuser80> grazie ciao
<novizio> Peace-:  "Ferma processo" può bastare?
<AlexZion> dai Peace- aiutalo a installare sta roba https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<ALM_> scusate,  c'è un debugger simile a OllyDbg per ubuntu?
<Peace-> novizio: prova cmq il tuo problema è proprio pulse
<AlexZion> per ste benedette pennette internet del cavolo .. :D
<AlexZion> devo proprio scappare alla svelta , buon proseguimento a tutti .....
<fuser80> peace puoi darmi na mano?
<novizio> Peace-: grazie per il consiglio, mo vediamo come funziona così. Una domanda.. tra "Termina" ed "Uccidi" processo, dove sta la differenza?
<Peace-> novizio: sono due cose lievemente diverse
<Peace-> novizio: uccidi vuol dire fallo smettere non importa come
<Peace-> novizio: termina gli chiedi gentilmente di andarsene a fare in
<ALM_> lol
<novizio> Peace-:  uahuahua xD
<Peace-> novizio: cmq da terminale killall pulseaudio
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<ALM_> nessuno tra voi conosce un cavolo di debugger??
<Peace-> ALM_: devi installare i pacchetti dbg
<Peace-> ALM_: ma non mi è chiara la richiesta
<ALM_> Peace- cerco un debugger simile a OllyDbg
<Peace-> ma per fare che io non so tutti i programmi
<Peace-> fai conto che io uso solo linux
<ALM_> Peace- per reversare programmi
<Peace-> microzoz so neanche chi sia orami
<ALM_> lol
<Peace-> mi spiace non conosco
<Peace-> qui è tutto aperto
<Peace-> se manca una cosa la si fa e basta
<ALM_> che intendi?
<Peace-> reverse ingegnering?
<Peace-> dici
<ALM_> si
<Peace-> ahahhaaha
<ALM_> x studiare :)
<ALM_> che pensavi?
<novizio> Peace-: l' ho "terminato gentilmente" xD ora l' audio è ripartito, speriamo bene. Eventualmente lo posso rimuovere o .. altro?
<Peace-> novizio: guarda usi gnome? ubuntu
<Peace-> novizio: perche su kubuntu per fortuna pulse non c'è
<Peace-> io uso kubuntu
<Peace-> almeno nella versione 10.04 non c'è
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> nella 10.10 hanno pensato bene di metterlo
<Peace-> giusto per far pernacchiare le schede audio
<novizio> Peace-: sì, uso gnome (Ubuntu 9.10 Karmit Koala)
<Peace-> novizio: beh io lo rimuoverei ma non conoscendo cosa comporterebbe su gnome
<Peace-> novizio: lo farei con molta attenzione
<ALM_> Peace- conosci un programma del genere? o no?
<novizio> Peace-: uhm, meglio allora terminarlo e basta, tanto poi si ripristina giusto?
<ALM_> Peace-: per reversare
<yvesBsAs> novizio, non tirarlo via, su Karmic è un cancro, ma necessario o non senti più nulla o quasi
<Peace-> ALM_: no
<ALM_> ok nn fa niente uso wine :)
<ALM_> graze lo stesso
<Peace-> novizio: segui yvesBsAs che lui forse ne sa di piu di quella porcheria
<novizio> yvesBsAs: ok grazie del consiglio! sempre ben accetti i suggerimenti!
<Peace-> yvesBsAs: ma sei tornato a gnome?
<Peace-> xD
<novizio> Peace-:  ok, ti ringrazio comunqe per il supporto! Ora l' audio sembra funzionare, almeno per il momento xD
<yvesBsAs> è il server audio di default, se lo levi non so quanto gradirebbe tutto il bataclan che hai li dentro
<attempt> sera a tutti
<novizio> yvesBsAs:  allora meglio terminarlo e basta quando fa le bizze?
<Beppe> sapete aiutarmi sto cercando di chiudere dei pid con sudo kill -9 numeropid ...solo che in un attimo riappaiono come faccio a chiuderli definitivamente??
<yvesBsAs> so che in molti lo killavano a random per problemi vari/eventuali, penso sia come nel tuo caso
<novizio> yvesBsAs: ensavo quasi, fosse colpa del plugin di adobe flash, ma sono sicuro di aver installato il tutto correttamente, dal repository
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528935/   Beppe
<attempt> Beppe segui bene tutto quanto.
<novizio> yvesBsAs: ti posso chiedere un altro consiglio, sempre se non approfitto troppo? Ho scaricato vlc, 1.0.2, ma non mi apre le tracce audio di rete, non riesco a capire il motivo mi restituisce un errore che mi chiede di consultare il registro..
<attempt> Beppe se non seghi il processo genitore e' inutile che blocchi gli altri.
<yvesBsAs> novizio, cosa intendi per "scaricato"?
<novizio> yvesBsAs: mi sono espresso male scusa, l' ho installato dal repository (sono abituato a parlare win e mi confondo)
<attempt> vlc mettilo dai repo cioe' da synaptic cioe' dal gestore applicazioni.
<yvesBsAs> oki novizio, repositori PPA o quelli di Ubuntu classici, la versione mi pare molto recente
<attempt> pastaci che dice il registro allora
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<novizio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528938/
<attempt> novizio cosi' a occhio vlc non legge i flash.
<novizio> attempt: ho trovato però su internet guide dove dicono che questa operazione è possibile, a quanto la raccontano , sembra addirittura banale. Dove sbaglio?
<attempt> che guide? posta un po' il link..
<milo_> sera gente
<yvesBsAs> no, spetta, che io sappia vlc non ha mai accettato l'url di youtube..
<novizio> http://www.downloadblog.it/post/12667/vedere-i-video-di-youtube-usando-vlc
<attempt> appunto volevo vedere che guida. youtube e' flash e vlc che io sappia non se ne occupa proprio. anche se fa' pure le pizze...
<novizio> qui parla di mac, ma non capisco perchè non lo debba riprodurre anche su altri sistemi operativi
<milo_> Url.. si yvesBsAs in windows "ti parlo di 5 anni fà come minimo :) " io vedevo gli url ma per le radio si ain mplayer che in vlc.. magari è solo per le radio..
<attempt> è possibile vedere i video di YouTube usando il popolarissimo player. Nella versione per Mac   novizio
<attempt> novizio ad occhio forse lo fara' una versione successiva.
<milo_> ma poi scusa.. novizio usi ubuntu?
<novizio> milo_: sì, da qualche giorno
<attempt> secondo me non corrispondono le versioni e le caratteristiche quindi di vlc novizio
<Beppe> attempt,  ciao scusami ma come lo segho il processo genitore ovvero quale è??
<milo_> mi ricordi novizio gentilmente il lettore audio di ubuntu??
<attempt> Beppe se segui la guida che ti ho pastato dovresti ricavarlo
<novizio> attempt: ho provato anche lo streaming radio, ma restituisce il medesimo errore anche se non si tratta di filmati di you tube
<Beppe> asp che cerco il link attempt
<novizio> milo_: Totem 2.28.2
<attempt> novizio disinstalla vlc e reinstallalo da synaptic
<milo_> novizio: su ubuntu dove tu ascolti la normale musica gnome-playe non mi ricordo come si chiama.. quello ti permette addirittura di vercarti i video da youtube direttamente da la.. senza andare in firfox..
<Beppe> attempt, ok grazie provo a SEGUIRLO DOPO CHE DEVO ANDARE UN ATTIMO VIA SE DOPO CI SEI TI FACCIO SAPERE  grz e mille a dopo ciaoo
<milo_> novizio: totem
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, spetta, ho fatto la prova ora sul mio ed apre il flusso video
<yvesBsAs> ho la versione 1.1.4
<novizio> attempt: domanda il repository e synaptic, non sono la stessa cosa? (domanda ingenua, ma non la so)
<attempt> si
<attempt> synaptic installa la versione presente nei repo attuali del tuo so
<novizio> milo_: ho riscontrato qualche problema con i plugin e conoscendo VLC da tempo, mi sono tuffato subito su tale lettore, per quello non ho usato Totem
<novizio> yvesBsAs: io invece ho la 1.0.2, che sia per quello?
<attempt> io ho 1.0.6 di vlc che e' su kubuntu 10.04
<yvesBsAs> sei su Karmic, è normale
<novizio> yvesBsAs: eh, ho il karmic perchè la 10.04 e 10.10 non mi funzionano, ho quindi scelto la precedente
<yvesBsAs> attempt, no, io ho messo repo un pò sperimentali per installare certe cose, poi li ho tolti
<yvesBsAs> penso sia per quello
<novizio> che soluzione potrei adottare? tra i vari consigli emersi?
<attempt> novizio. vai sul sito di vlc
<milo_> novizio: hai istallato il pacchetto completo dei plugin?? attempt potrebbe essere quello  no..??
<attempt> cerca di vedere se puoi aggiungere un repo apposta per mettere l'ultima versione di vlc sul tuo so.
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, è che Karmic era mezza pazzerella già di suo, mettere repositori extra mi sa che rischia di mal digerirli
<attempt> oppure prendi il sorgente e lo compili
<yvesBsAs> milo_, ma vlc non ha i plugin di suo?
<ciro> sera a tutti raga
<attempt> milo_ plugin?
<ciro> ho installato chrome e sono rimasto stupito del fatto che abbia un proprio task manager...a parte questo, possibile che il flashplayer per vedere un video occupi il 60 70% del processore?
<novizio> attempt:  sono sul sito di vlc. A fondo pagina, sembra consigliare per la versione 9.10 e precedenti, la versione 1.0.2 di VLC, la mia purtroppo
<attempt> novizio guardati i video dal browser o aggiorna a karmic.ma che ubuntu hai?
<attempt> su lucid vlc e' quello che ho detto sopra
<attempt> 1.0.6
<novizio> attempt: ho il 9.10 Karmic Koala..
<attempt> novizio. ascolta
<yvesBsAs> novizio, ma che problema ti da, esattamente, Lucid?
<novizio> attempt: dimmi pure
<attempt> se puoi installa lucid linx. meglio se installazione pulita
<attempt> lucid e' lts con supporto di 3 anni.
<attempt> preferisci le versioni x.04 alle x.10
<attempt> e le lts a tutte le altre. es. hardy, lucid.
<novizio> la 10, non mi funziona purtroppo
<attempt> poi fai te.
<attempt> umh problema con hardware video suppongo.
<attempt> allora
<novizio> potrei provare con la 9.04?
<attempt> vai sui repo di karmic e ti prendi l'ultima versione di vlc.
<attempt> no
<attempt> vai sui ppa dei repo di karmic e ti prendi l'ultima versione di vlc.
<novizio> attempt: ppa però, non so cosa sia :/ help
<attempt> sperando che -quasi sicuro-funzioni ugualmente
<attempt> ppa sono i repository asp se trovo
<novizio> sono nel repository, ma cercando VLC mi mostra quello che ho installato
<attempt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<novizio> attempt: ci sono parecchie cose qui, da dove parto?
<attempt> hai ragione
<attempt> vai nella sezione video e cerca vlc
<novizio> attempt: non c' è :O http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/video/
<attempt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/vlc
<attempt> novizio non e' facile. ti devi scaricare e installare ogni singolo package che risulta depend ovvero dipendenza oltre al vlc ultimo tipo.
<attempt> te li devi scaricare tutti quanti.
<attempt> quando provi ad installare un package debian che risulta gia' installato vieni avvertito non ti devi preoccupare.
<novizio> attempt: quindi ora rimuovo il veccho vlc, scarico tutti questi ed installo tutto?
<attempt> tutti quelli col pallino rosso li devi scaricare e poi installare. oltre ovviamente al deb di vlc che e' l'ultimo che vedi nel riquadro in fondo  nelle versioni amd64 per 64 bit e i386 per 32bit
<attempt> cosi' avrai l'ultima versione che se compatibile con il kernel che usi ti permettera' di avere attiva la funzionalita' che desideri.
<attempt> pero' fossi te mi contenterei di vedere i flash con firefox. li puoi sempre salvare e vedere a posteriori con vlc.
<novizio> attempt: continuo a cliccare e si aprono pagine su pagine xD
<attempt> ora io vado a nanna le cose fondamentali te le ho dette.
<novizio> attempt: sìsì, accetto la tua ultima proposta e ti ringrazio per il supporto gentilmente offerto. Utile l' ultimo sito, ci sono molte cose
<attempt> purtroppo rischi il dependency storm.
<novizio> attempt:  ti lascio andar a dormire allora, ciao grazie ancora, notte
<novizio> dependency storm?
<attempt> ogni pacchetto ha le sue dipendenze e quindi se ne tira altri dietro.....
<novizio> oooaahh pesantissima xD
<attempt> finisci in un ginepraio quando apt fa' tutto lui di suo
<novizio> e se ricercassi da apt quella versione?
<attempt> pero' gli dovresti mettere l'ultimo ppa di  vlc dentro che di sicuro e' fornito sul sito di vlc. vedi tu.
<novizio> ok
<attempt> si tratta di aggiungere il ppa giusto di karmik dentro il sources. list di karmic koala
<novizio> provo a capire come fare
<attempt> /var/apt/sources.list mi pare. ma lo puoi aggiungere usando synaptic ha la funzione appost
<novizio> da novello, devo ancora prenderci le misure sui comandi, in fondo.. win ci vizia parecchio
<attempt> apposta
<attempt> di base ti sconsiglio.
<attempt> cerca dove stanno i temp. salvati il file altrove e lo apri con vlc tranquillamente.
<attempt> notte
<novizio> ok, ciao grazie ancora, notte
<poli__> ciao a tutti.... xchè quando entro in Elenco canali mi si blocca il pc???
<pippox> salve!
<pippox> è normale che moonlight dal sito rai con firefox crasha sempre
<pippox> ?
<yvesBsAs> no, ma lo fa lo stesso :D
<yvesBsAs> usi il prerelease 3?
<fernet> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema: stavo provando a giocare a qualche gioco sul sito miniclip ma mi dice che devo installare i plugin quando provo a installare non mi trova i plugin utili come posso fare?
<pippox> yes
<jester-> fernet: che plugin vuole
<fernet> eh non me lo dice
<pippox> ho provato anche a vedere col ubuntuwintv o col tv-player ma rai1,2,3 non vanno proprio
<fernet> mi dice di cliccare su installazione plugin fa la ricerca ma mi dice che non trova quello adatto
<fernet> ad esempio qui: http://www.miniclip.com/games/freestyle-snowboard/it/
<pippox> per i contenuti registrati è molto instabile
<fernet> non riesco a giocare perchè non me lo visualizza
<Nat_> salve ragazzi. Volevo sapere se sarebbe possibile avviare windows che ho nell'altra partizione con un programma di virtualizzazione???
<pippox> yves conosci qualche alternativa
<pippox> ?
<yvesBsAs> pippox, no, manco conosco moonligth
<Nat_> pippox, cosa ti serve?
<yvesBsAs> Nat_, te lo sconsiglio fortemente
<Nat_> yvesBsAs, perchè?
<fernet> jester mi viene scritto: per visualizzare tutti i contenuti di questa pagine sono richiesti dei plugin aggiuntivi....io clicco su installazione dei plugin mancanti ma non li trova
<jester-> pippox: firefox<'
<jester-> <'
<yvesBsAs> i driver che si caricherebbe non avrebbero nulla a che vedere con quelli reali, ergo, PUM!
<jester-> pippox: firefox?
<pippox> sisi
<pippox> moonlight 2.99 prerelease su firefox
<Nat_> yvesBsAs, ok ma il problema è che per l'uni mi serve office ma non riesco ad installarlo con wine
<jester-> pippox: sto provando ma mi sa che per linux non ce stanno
<Nat_> ho provato
<Nat_> diverse versioni di wine
<Nat_> e di office
<Nat_> non riesco a capire cosa cavolo gli manchi
<jester-> pippox/ fernet  sto provando ma mi sa che per linux non ce stanno
<jester-> pippox: lo hai preso dal sito il plugin?
<pippox> da go-mono
<yvesBsAs> Nat_, wine buttalo, installa virtuqalbox ed un windows li se non vuoi riavviare, altrimenti usa il multiboot
<jester-> Nat_: installa xp o seven in virtuale e pace
<Nat_> yvesBsAs, ma non si riesce a far partire office senza installare win?
<yvesBsAs> jester-, mica sarà il shockwave?
<pippox> con la versione 2 e passa di moonlight non visualizzavo niente quindi ho installato la olimpic(3)
<fernet> come faccio a sapere quali plugin ho?
<jester-> pippox: la beta
<pippox> yes
<jester-> disinstalla quello che hai prima, poi lo fai leggere da ff
<Nat_> pippox, basta che installi moolight beta
<Nat_> io la guardo
<yvesBsAs> Nat_, mi pare proprio di no...
<Nat_> ma ho dovuto installare la beta
<jester-> la breta va bene, ma stacca i famigerati effetti
<Nat_> datemi il link
<Nat_> che provo
<fernet> per me non c'è niente da fare?
<pippox> eh non va bene la beta
<pippox> mi crasha spesso
<pippox> o addirittura va in differita
<pippox> audio/video
<Nat_> pippox, dammi il link perfavore
<Nat_> ahhh si
<Nat_> cavolo è vero
<Nat_> la cosa della differita
<Nat_> non ci ripensavo
<pippox> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<pippox> da qui ho installato la 3 preview
<Nat_> pippox, ti sarei grato se m mandi il link di cosa devi guardare
<pippox>  perchè con l'altra non visualizzavo niente
<fernet> potrebbe essere questo il plugin mancante?
<fernet> vabbè provo
<fernet> moonlight?
<fernet> qualcuno mi può dare qualche conferma?
<pippox> ah moonlight
<pippox> è per vedere lo streaming rai
<fernet> raga forse non ho flash player come lo installo?
<pippox> c'è alternativa a moonlight per vedere streaming dal sito rai?
<ivan_> Buona sera a tutti...
<ivan_> come andiamo???
<Beppe> qualcuno può darmi una mano con aircrack-ng
<Carlin0> meno che meno direi
<Beppe> Carlin0,  xche??
<Carlin0> non sono graditi questi argomenti
<Beppe> Carlin0,  eccone un altro sempre a fraintendere ... visto che avete problemi cè un chan dedicato?
<Carlin0> Beppe,  nessuno ha frainteso nulla se non tu ... rileggi cio che ho detto
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-10
<Beppe> Carlin0,  si xchè siete contrari ai lamer..! magari fossi all altezza di esserlo e che non riesco a chiudere dei demoni e quindi non riesco ad andare avanti tt qui!
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> come andiamo? la connessione è perfetta da ieri sera..
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, perfetto, meglio cosi
<ivan_> è saltata giusto 1 volta..ma rientra nella normalità essendo un wi-fi :)
<yvesBsAs> ad alcuni so che network manager da fastidi ed a altri va, per quello ti ho fatto provare
<ivan_> poi ho cancellato quella ciofeca ^^
<ivan_> senti una cosa...mi è rimasto un ultimo problema da risolvere...credo manchi un driver della scheda video...te ne sai qualkosa a riguardo?
<Carlin0> che scheeda video hai ivan_ ?
<ivan_> ati radeon 9200
<ivan_> memoria da 256MB
<ivan_> i video su youtube spesso vanno a scatti ed è impossibile espanderli a tutto skermo....
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, sei già fra i miracolati che li vedono, con una scheda del genere :D
<yvesBsAs> sicuramente stai usando i driver radeon liberi
<ivan_> hihihi e xkè mai?? su XP li vedo benissimo... O.o
<Carlin0> su xp
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, purtroppo Ati (AMD) a noi ci snobba una cosa che va bene
<ivan_> nn ho installato nessun driver...sull'altro pc ho una scheda Intel ancora più vecchia...e si vedono benissimo anke su Ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> mica ci danno driver decenti.. e dopo un pò non li danno proprio più...
<ivan_> ah ecco qui....
<Carlin0> infatti la intel va meglio :)
<yvesBsAs> infatti intel è una di quelle che da meno rogne
<ivan_> dici ke nn si riesce a sistemare questa qui? è un peccato dover riavviare x vedere i video XD
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, non ho ati, hai visto se c'era qualcosa sul forum?
<ivan_> ho trovato questa guida... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon#head-1d6ce456296700892179f3307fb949929bfd6817
<ivan_> tuttavia non riesco ad aprire il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<[1]ichi> buongiorno al nuovo giorno!
<[1]ichi> una domanda veloce, qualcuno possiede la scheda Alfa AWUS036H?
<ivan_> <Carlin0> ma te 6 il torinese se nn erro??
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, non è che non riesci ad aprirlo, è che non c'è..
<Carlin0> ivan_, per aprire quel file gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ivan_> ecco ecco....non esiste...
<Carlin0> ivan_,  si vivo in provincia di torino
<ivan_> ah mi ricordo...di orbassano
<Carlin0> esatto
<swagg> sera a tutti
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, nemmeno sul mio sistema esiste, ho una intel
<[1]ichi> ciao swagg
<[1]ichi> swagg, x caso hai una awus036h della alfa network?
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> capito...quindi nn sò nemmeno come configurarla..
<ivan_> xkè leggendo in giro, tutti menzionano quel file
<swagg> ehm non te lo so dire XD
<Carlin0> [1]ichi, non ti conviene mettere un post sul forum ?
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<swagg> nessuno di voi usa team speak su ubuntu?
<pippox> qualcuno gioca a wow su ubuntu?
<swagg> si
<swagg> io
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, è la Lucid sul tuo?
<yvesBsAs> 10.04?
<ivan_> no..uso Ubuntu 9.10
<yvesBsAs> haa, vero, scusa..
<pippox> e come va?
<[1]ichi> bravo ivan, ottima distro :P
<pippox> con la virtualm?
<yvesBsAs> il file lo si può creare, ma se sbagliamo (o non lo digerisce..) non ti si avvia più la grafica
<yvesBsAs> quello è il problema..
<swagg> funziona discretamente bene
<ivan_> alquanto rischioso allora...
<ivan_> pacchetti driver da installare nn ne ho trovati...
<ivan_> mi dovrò rassegnare mi sà...
<pippox> io oggi l'ho disinstallato da win!
<yvesBsAs> cioè, se sai più o meno come sbrogliartela a rimuoverlo ok, ma se sei agli inizi e ti ritrovi lo schermo nero potrebbe essere uno shock tremendo :D
<ivan_> ^^
<ivan_> hai perfettamente ragione, anke xkè ubuntu mi serve per programmare in .sh e nn x vedere video su youtube, anche se ormai sono giorni ke nn riavvio xP
<Carlin0> ivan_, hai gli effetti visivi attivati ?
<ivan_> no...li ho disattivati...
<Carlin0> alle volte sono quelli a dare fastidio
<ivan_> è stata la prima cosa ke mi è venuta in testa xD
<ivan_> vado a nanna allora...
<ivan_> grazie lo stesso...
<yvesBsAs> notte ivan_
<yvesBsAs> alla prossima :D
<pippox> ciao
<Carlin0> notte ivan_
<pippox> moonlight continua a crashare..... torno a win?
<pippox> :D
<yvesBsAs> pippox, prova ad avviare firefox da terminale e vedi se quando va in crash da un qualche messaggio
<pippox> sto provando
<Carlin0> moonlight l'hai installato dai repo ?
<pippox> no messaggio
<pippox> no dal sito
<pippox> ho installato prima la versione 2.5 e non vedevo niente
<pippox> ora con la 3 preview
<pippox> il video parte
<pippox> ma poi subito crash
<pippox> sono ore che ci provo
<pippox> ma niente
<pippox> ho provato pure con qualche applicazione
<swagg> cmq nessuno ha problemi con team speak 2 su ubuntu?io non riesco ne a parlare ne a sentire gli altri
<swagg> non credo sia un problema di audio visto che skype va da dio
<yvesBsAs> hai provato a rinominare la cartella nascosta .mozilla nella tua home ed a usare un profilo pulito con moonligth?
<pippox> nein
<pippox> posso provare
<pippox> cmq ho riprovato da terminale
<pippox> e mi è uscito un bel pò di roba
<yvesBsAs> si, magari un qualche componente aggiuntivo fa baldoria
<pippox> attualmente
<pippox> il video è bloccato e si sente l'audio
<pippox> scorrere tranquillo
<pippox> però non ho problemi di video streaming di solito
<pippox> solo col moonlight mi capita
<Carlin0> pippox, mi pasti un link ?
<Carlin0> di video ...
<pippox> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-138e3a2e-3aed-44b9-860d-0b5c4f2d367b.html#p=0
<pippox> se volete vi posto
<pippox> quel che è uscito nel terminale
<pippox> all'avvio del video in firefox
<yvesBsAs> mettilo sul pastebin
<yvesBsAs> !paste | pippox
<ubot-it> pippox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529008/
<Carlin0> io manco vedo il video :P
<pippox> wow!
<pippox> stiamo benissimo!hehehe
<pippox> cmq ripeto ho dovuto installare la versione 3 prewiev che mi sembra di testing da come dicono
<pippox> per visualizzare qualcosina
<Carlin0> io ho la 2.0 dei repo
<pippox> e non va?
<dariolynx> ciao ragazzi
<Carlin0> nel sito mediaset vedo quel link che mi hai dato tu no
<dariolynx> che versione di flash player avete?
<dariolynx> 10.1 o 10.2?
<pippox>  r102
<pippox> 10.1
<yvesBsAs> Moonlight: ErrorEventArgs created with message: 'Failed to download manifest: d'
<dariolynx> provate con la 10.2
<dariolynx> è una prewiev
<yvesBsAs> pippox, a me sa di problema plugin..
<pippox> devo provare a disattivare tutti i plugin?
<dariolynx> ha già tolto silverlight?
<yvesBsAs> dariolynx, e che c'entra con il sito Rai?
<dariolynx> a me dava problemi il flashplayer..
<dariolynx> ho messo il 10.2 square.. e tutto ok
<pippox> conflitto flash - moonlight?
<dariolynx> a me è capitato così
<pippox> si fanno la guerra seriamente!
<yvesBsAs> boo, non so, io moonligth manco ce l'ho, ma non l'avevo sentita quella..
<dariolynx> anche perchè la 10.1
<dariolynx> ha un grave problema di vulnerabilità
<yvesBsAs> naa, che c'entra?
<Carlin0> pippox,  questo lo vedi ? http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/190928/gip-il-sesto-senso.html#tc-s1-c1-o1-p1
<dariolynx> e quantomeno bisognarebbe cambiare i permessi alla libreria per sola lettura agli altri
<yvesBsAs> era la versione a 64 Bit vecchia, è sparita da parecchio..
<pippox> nein carlo
<Carlin0> pippox,  io col moonlight dei repo si ..
<pippox> uhm........ ora disinstallo e lo installo dai rep
<Carlin0> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubot-it> moonlight-plugin-mozilla (source: moon): Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Xulrunner 1.9 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 59 kB, installed size 220 kB
<pippox> caro l'ho installato
<pippox> ma il video di mediaset non compare
<pippox> .....ancora schermo grigio
<pippox> e la rai si impalla!
<pippox> mah.......
<yvesBsAs> con tutti i plugin in circolazione perchè hanno scelto uno M$ dovrebbero spiegarlo, poi..
<pippox> yes
<pippox> la mafia non ha limiti!
<pippox> heylà
<pippox> ho provato a cambiare nome alla cartella .mozilla e far partire una sessione pulita di firefox
<pippox> ma non va!
<pippox> mah....
<pippox> ragazzi io Vi ringrazio di cuore per il tempo dedicatoMi
<pippox> ma credo che non ci sia speranza
<pippox> io e la mia lince al momento
<pippox> abbandoniamo il campo di battaglia
<pippox> chiamato moonlight
<gubi> salve ragazzi
<gubi> posso chiedervi un consiglio?
<gubi> ho 213 icone in svg che devo convertirtire in png, nei diversi formati
<gubi> conoscete un programma o un comando da terminale per convertirle di colpo?
<gubi> grazie comunque h trovato
<gubi> un mix tra gThumb e batik della Apache
<[1]ichi> sera
<[1]ichi> ho un problema
<[1]ichi> sto cercando invano di far funzionare una Alfa AWUS036H
<[1]ichi> nonc apisco xkè se il segnale mi va sotto il 64% circa non ho + connessione ad internet
<yvesBsAs> [1]ichi, e che l'indicazione del segnale sia sballata non sarebbe una possibile causa?
<[1]ichi> calcolando che è una scheda wifi da 1000mw fatta per le lunghe distanze, direi che mi fa girare un po' i maroni che posso solo fare wardriving e nn posso collegarmi ad un AP qualsiasi, che sia aperto, bucato o il mio da lontano
<[1]ichi> direi di no
<[1]ichi> tempo fa ho usato la distro BackTrack 3
<[1]ichi> stesso netbook, stessa scheda
<yvesBsAs> scheda da 1 Watt???
<[1]ichi> si XD
<[1]ichi> la si può tirare a 1 watt
<yvesBsAs> e l'ap quanto tira?
<[1]ichi> mah nn saprei
<yvesBsAs> se tira i classici 65 mW lui vede te, ma di certo non potrai vedere lui :D
<[1]ichi> se vado in piazza qua vicino a casa mia lo vedo e mi collego anche
<[1]ichi> la piazza è a circa 150 mt
<[1]ichi> col segnale a 60%
<[1]ichi> il problema principale è ke mi fa connettere
<[1]ichi> ma nn navigo
<[1]ichi> la connessione me la fa con l'ap ma non mi fa navigare in internet
<yvesBsAs> perchè non comunicano
<[1]ichi> speravo che qualcuno qua in chan sapesse qualcosa xkè son 5 ore che sto su internet cercando una soluzione
<[1]ichi> uhm
<yvesBsAs> non credo, comunque passa sulla chat
<[1]ichi> credo sia + un problema di drivers
<[1]ichi> ok grazie
<[1]ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[1]ichi> ..
<[1]ichi> com'era?
<FloodBotIt1> [1]ichi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[1]ichi> ok
<[1]ichi> uso ubuntu 9.10 con kernel 2.6.31-22-generic, ho la possibilità di installare un kernel inferiore?
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<sicter> salve
<sicter> ho bisogno di aiuto per installare ubuntu
<sicter> c'è qualcunoooooo?
<bben> salve a tutti
<bben> domanda : Io utilizzo xbuntu , ho provato ad installare crossover ..... sia con pacchetto "sh" che "deb" il risultato e che su xbuntu trovo la cartella e i file ma niente sul menu e non ho idea di come farlo partire ...qualcuno puo' aiutarmi pleaseee :S
<bben> forse questa applicazione non e' compatibile con xbutnu ? possibile ? :s
<bben> qualche anima pia ?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<bben> giorno
<bben> ma la chat sembra morta o sbaglio ?
<massimo18> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bben> gia fatta
<massimo18> io arrivo ora
<bben> aspetto la rifaccio allora :)
<bben> domanda : Io utilizzo xbuntu , ho provato ad installare crossover ..... sia con pacchetto "sh" che "deb" il risultato e che su xbuntu trovo la cartella e i file ma niente sul menu e non ho idea di come farlo partire ...qualcuno puo' aiutarmi pleaseee :S
<massimo18> non conosco xbuntu
<bben> :(
<bben> ma che sistema utilizzate ?
<bben> ubuntu ?
<massimo18> personalemente si
<bben> una curiosita' ma su ubuntu creare icone sul desktop e piu' semplice ?
<bben> con xbuntu ho trovato non poche difficoltà
<massimo18> bben: se per creare icone ti riferisci ai lanciatori è semplicissimo
<bben> si
<bben> con xbuntu o ubuntu bisonga sempre aprire il lanciatore immettere il percorso del file il nome ecc. giusto ?
<massimo18> si
<bben> perche non creare un sistema piu' intuitivo tipo come fa winzoz... e una curiosità mia,,,
<massimo18> bben: comunque qui siamo OT
<massimo18> !chat | bben
<ubot-it> bben: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bben> ok
<bben> l'installazione di croosover su ubuntu come avviene ?
<massimo18> bben: a che serve croosover?
<bben> e un'applicazione che serve a far partire dei programmi di windows che attualmente ancora non sono supportati con sostitutivi in linux tipo indesign
<massimo18> bben: vedo se c'è nei repo
<bben> grazie :)
<massimo18> non esiste nei repo quindi non trovi supporto
<massimo18> bben: non è un pacchetto ufficiale
<bben> si e non e' free
<massimo18> bben: allora chiedi al loro supporto
<bben> ma volevo capire se con ubuntu non ci sono intoppo.... ehmm e come si fa a chiede al supporto ?
<bben> scusa sono nuovo
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> bben: se hai acquistato da loro avrai dei riferimenti
<massimo18> ciao Odo
<bben> ok
<mlazzari2> 'giorno a tutti
<bashk> ciao a tutti
<snake> buondì
<bashk> ragazzi come mai se io riavvio il server con ubuntu 10 con serverX installato al login se non metto le credenziali non riesco ad entrare in SSH?
<enzotib> forse perché la rete con notworkmanager non è impostata come "Disponibile per tutti gli utenti", quindi viene avviata solo al login?
<bashk> dici nel file interfaces?
<mitubuntu> ciao rega....
<mitubuntu> e' possibile sotto ubuntu creare un dvd con protezione?
<enzotib> bashk, no, tu usi network manager?
<felix_> giorno  tutti.domanda: come ridurre lo spazio tra icone in
<felix_> "xbuntu" sul desktop ?
<mizusan> ciao, ubuntu 9.10 non legge i cd-dvd masterizzati....
<massimo18> italianofg: niente messaggi privati grazie
<italianofg> ok!
<italianofg> grazie comunque.
<massimo18> italianofg: se devi chiedere qualcosa visto che siamo in un canale di supporto chiedi in canale così leggono tutti
<italianofg> grazie per la precisazione.sono nuovo e quindi non conosco a fondo il comportamento, spero solo di essere educato.ù
<massimo18> italianofg: non c'è problema
<mizusan> ho pulito il lettore con il cd apposito ma nulla, legge solo gli 'originali'. Ho anche xp in vmware ed è la stessa cosa, non è un problema di ubuntu ma è come se fosse una 'spunta' hardware...
<italianofg> grazie ancora. il priblema che ho è il seguente: hp omnibook xe2 non riconosce hd da 40 gb, quello installato è di 8 gb. canale ide.
<attempt> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<attempt> mizusan segui la guida per i formati proprietari sopra
<mizusan> attempt, ok darò un'occhiata, grazie
<attempt> scendi alla voce dvd.
<italianofg> dimenticavo una cosa importante: ubuntu 8.10 funziona benissimo su questo notebook, ma lo spazio per gli aggiornamenti non basta, ecco perchè volevo cambiare hd.
<attempt> italianofg non lo rileva il bios?
<italianofg> esatto!
<attempt> ubuntu c'entra niente allora. vedi se trovi il manuale online e se qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema. eventualmente aggiorni il bios se possibile. oppure usi una distro ridotta. xubuntu, lubuntu.
<italianofg> non solo, se inserisco di nuovo il vecchio hd parte tranquillamente.
<attempt> il tutto ammesso che l'hd sia buono e non rotto. comunque qui e' ot
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<italianofg> chiedo scusa, so che ubuntu non è colpevole, anzi funziona bene anche se lento in quanto poca ram.
<italianofg> ma ho pensato, sbagliando, di cercare aiuto, scusatemi. fernando.
<attempt> italianofg /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> italianofg hai pensato bene, passa nell'altro canale ubuntu-it-chat
<italianofg> scusatemi ma come cambio canale...sono novizio anche se ho 60 anni.
<mizusan> attempt, ho seguito le info ma quando sono andato a dare regionset mi ha risposto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529232/ anche se il problema non è questo, proprio non legge i cd-dvd +-R RW
<Bullterrier> italianofg: bravo complimenti per l'iniziativa
<Bullterrier> italianofg: a 60 questo ti fa onore
<italianofg> con due figli che rompono tutto il giorno con ubuntu mi devo aggiornare comunque
<attempt> mizusan la parte regionset della guida non serve. basta che tu abbia installato le due librerie.
<Bullterrier> italianofg: stai usando xchat di gnome?
<attempt> libdvdcss e libdvdread
<italianofg> no sono in ufficio ed uso win con firefox
<mizusan> attempt, le librerie ci sono. Perchè tutti i cd dvd originali li legge subito? Pensavo che fosse il lettore ma non leggerebbe nulla...
<Bullterrier> allora mi spiace ma non so aiutarti....ma prova a trovare qualcosa tipo lista canali
<attempt> abbiamo un canale riservato a tutto cio' che non e' strettamente ubuntu devi entrare li italianofg
<attempt> server freenode canale ubuntu-it-chat
<Bullterrier> attempt: ma se non sa cambiare canale......come ci va?
<attempt> italianofg dove stai scrivendo prova a scrivere /join ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> mizusan comincio a pensare che dipenda dai supporti masterizzati.
<amba> aiuto per me prima volta non so come muovermi comunque se ho capito incollo questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529234/
<attempt> mizusan ma con win li legge i masterizzati sullo stesso pc?
<Odo> amba, cosa stavi cercando di installare?
<amba> ieri remastersys, non sono riuscito e ho spento tutto .Oggi ho acceso e senza fare niente è uscito quello
<mizusan> attempt, no non li legge, ma non ho xp in dualboot c'è l'ho nella macchina virtuale. E poi gli stessi supporti in altri pc vanno...
<Odo> amba, e remastersys da dove lo hai preso?
<attempt> su altri pc conta ma il giusto. magari e' il lettore di quel pc che non li digerisce.
<mizusan> attempt, voglio essere sicuro che non sia un problema di ubuntu ma il lettore andato a p..., per non spendere soldi inutilmente visto che uso un notebook
<amba> ho cercato nei forum e ho stringato quello che c'era scritto sudo ecc. non ricordo più, ho provato un paio di volte poi mi sono arreso mi diceva file not foud
<attempt> mizusan prendi un vergine e ci masterizzi i dati che vuoi. indi vedi se oltre a masterizzarlo te lo legge pure. se va' tutto ok ubuntu c'entra veramente niente. se non masterizza oppure masterizza ma non accede, o dati errati su altri pc o solo lui legge....
<mizusan> attempt, gli stessi supporti li ho masterizzati con quel lettore che fino  a poco fa li leggeva... un bel casino. A sto punto credo che sia il lettore che non vada più
<attempt> e si.
<Odo> amba, :-S ok allora dai dpkg -l |grep remaster
<Odo> amba, nel terminale e incolla il risultato
<attempt> fra l'altro usano una frequenza laser diversa per gli originali e i masterizzabili e quindi forse e' la seconda che si e' rovinata.
<attempt> vedi comunque se masterizza ancora. e se accedi ai dati anche se da altro pc.
<amba> nessun risultato... è andato a capo e aspetta comando
<Odo> amba, ok dai sudo apt-get update
<Odo> e poi vedi se ancora ti da l'errore
<mizusan> attempt, sto masterizzando immagine di g OS pe un amico, poi ti dico se la leggo...
<amba> ecco il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529249/
<Odo> amba, ok in paste incolla il risulatato di: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<amba> ecco quà http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529251/
<mizusan> attempt, tutto ok masterizzato e letto cd verbatim -R. Ho notato che nerolinux non era impostato su track-at-once, forse quello influiva?
<maubuntu> mizusan: perchè usi nerolinux?? Ci sono decine e decine di ottimi programmi per masterizzare che sono gratis ed open-source. Secondo me te li potevi "risparmiare" quei "soldi"
<mizusan> attempt, usavo brasero ma diciamo che è stato uno sfizio... è strano però che non mi legga dvd che avevo copiato con brasero un anno fa! intanto grazie dell'aiuto
<attempt> mizusan si rovinano nel tempo
<attempt> e' uno strato organico quello che viene inciso non metallico.
<attempt> k3b e' per kde ma per masterizzare non lo batte nessuno.
<mizusan> attempt, hai ragione ma l'altro pc e il lettore di casa li leggono bene... come direbbe un prete 'mistero della fede...! :-)
<mizusan> attempt, si ho anche k3b nell'altro pc, è veramente ottimo!
<amba> odo ci sei ancora? se non si può ottenere ancora remastersys mi basta sapere come sbloccare il gestore aggiornamenti o cancellare quello che non serve
<OverMe> amba, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e cancella le virgolette dalle ultime 2 righe
<snake> ragazzi una guida per modificare script?dove posso reperirla?
<OverMe> script in che linguaggio?
<snake> biemindi....devo modificare lo script per una periferica esterna..a quanto pare nn sembra semplice
<snake> il linguuaggio?
<snake> bo?
<snake> come posso fare per fari capire in che linguaggio è?
<snake> farti
<OverMe> aprilo e faccelo vedere
<OverMe> !paste | snake
<ubot-it> snake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<snake> passo all altro pc
<jumpy> snake
<jumpy> OverMe, dovrebbe esser questo http://pastebin.com/h4X4nVCu
<amba> ok  si è aperta la finestra gedit  ho canc le virgolette sulle ultime 2 righe: deb http-eccetera ora che devo fare
<OverMe> questo non è uno script, è il log di uno script
<OverMe> amba, le hai cancellate sia a inizio che fine riga? (erano 4 in totale)
<cip> come faccio ad avere dei font nuovi
<amba> si
<OverMe> amba, allora salva, esci e poi da terminale: sudo apt-get update e metti su pastebin
<mizusan> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu 9.10 in 10.10 off line con il cd, è possibile?
<OverMe> mizusan, si ma devi prima passare dalla 10.04
<OverMe> (e serve il cd alternate)
<amba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529271/
<mizusan> overme, il problema è che la 10.04 non va nel mio notebook e non voglio reinstallare per non perdere tutti i vari ammenicoli...
<OverMe> mizusan, il passaggio di versione è "garantito" solo tra LTS o tra versioni successive, quindi ufficialmente non lo puoi fare
<OverMe> probabilmente esiste qualche barbatrucco strano per poterlo fare ma è altamente sconsigliato
<OverMe> se proprio ci tieni cerca con google
<cip> ragazzi come posso auimentare i font su ubuntu e di conseguenza in tutti i programmi
<amba> ora DEVO uscire grazie a odo e overme per la vostra attenzione riproverò nel pomeriggio se riuscirò a trovare qualcuno
<mizusan> ok grazie
<jumpy> OverMe, http://pastebin.com/nGDs3kkx
<OverMe> jumpy, così a occhio sembra c
<jumpy> ti spiego, dovre impostare i clear hotcue nei pulsanti 1-2-3 dei channel 1 e 2 ma mi da errore perchè non sono button ma scrip
<jumpy> naggia oh!!
<OverMe> jumpy, beh in ogni caso non è questo il canale di supporto per queste cose
<jumpy> understand
<jumpy> grazie lo stesso,dove posso recarmi in questo caso?
<mary> ciaao come faccio ad aggiungere HOME al pannello superiore?
<paolo88> ciao
<paolo88> gcc compila anche il fortran o devo installare gfortran?
<OverMe> la seconda
<paolo88> e allora perchè so chiama gno compiler collection se poi compila solo c? giusto per capire, tutto qui
<paolo88> scusate gnu compiler collection
<OverMe> perché originariamente era un compilatore per C. ma può essere esteso con i vari front-end per compilare anche in altri linguaggi
<paolo88> cioè, se non ho capito male se installo gfortran, posso richiamare quest'ultimo da gcc
<OverMe> non so se vada chiamato da gcc ma certamente lo usa
<paolo88> capito
<paolo88> grazie mille OverMe!
<paolo88> ciao ciao
<giulio_> caio a atutti ragazzi
<giulio_> perfavore aiutatemi sto impazzendo
<massimo18> !aiuto | giulio_
<ubot-it> giulio_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giulio_> non va internet! le ho provate tutte, ne col cavo ne col wlan, ma intanto qui con un po di fatica s'è connesso
<massimo18> giulio_: spiega meglio l'errore
<giulio_> invece se vado su www. google.it rimane su ricerca, a volte va su connesso
<giulio_> ma non la carica
<giulio_> intanto wicd mi dice che sono connesso al 100 pe 100
<giulio_> all'inizio non andava bene il cavo, poi ho spostato il pc vicino al router e funzionava a meraviglia per tre, quattro giorni
<giulio_> il wireless
<giulio_> adesso manco piu il wireless va
<massimo18> giulio_: allora non credo sia un problema di ubuntu
<giulio_> non è questione di router, perchè mio padre con windows e mia sorella con mac non hanno problemi
<giulio_> io uso wicd
<giulio_> la connessione va a meraviglia, ho uno zYxel, al 192.168.1.1 vado che è un piacere
<giulio_> a volte va a volte no, prima piu andava che no, adesso piu no che altro! :(
<giulio_> Aiuto massimo18
<massimo18> giulio_: se va a volte e altre no non so che dirti
<giulio_> ma è da 3 giorni che non va
<massimo18> giulio_: non so aiutarti
<giulio_> come faccio?
<giulio_> non riesco manco a cercare soluzioni nel web
<giulio_> visto che non pozzo navigà
<giulio_> !wired
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wired'
<giulio_> !wlan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wlan'
<giulio_> !wireless
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Guest91203> cioa
<Guest91203> tutto
<Guest91203> bene?
<kubuntiano> Ciao
<kubuntiano> Ho un problema con virtual box, prima riuscivo tranquillamente a giocare a football manager 2010 adesso invece col 2011 mi dice che c'è un problema di scheda video, peccato che io non abbiamo modificato nulla dal 2010. Chi mi aiuta?
<fernet> ciao a tutti mi sapete dire qual'è il miglior programma di masterizzazione per ubuntu?
<kubuntiano> fernet. io mi trovo bene con k3b
<fernet> kubuntiano lo provo!!!!!ora ho brasero ma mi ha già bruciato due dvd!!!
<fernet> va bene anche con gnome?
<fernet> k3b va bene anche con gnome?
<ivanseventynine> ciao a tutti
<ivanseventynine> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere l'istallazione della scheda video sis m671 su un asus k50c????
<ivanseventynine> ho seguito alla lettera tutti i blog
<ivanseventynine> ma nulla
<OverMe> ivanseventynine, avresti dovuto seguire la guida ufficiale
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<ivanseventynine> fatto ma nulla
<ivanseventynine> ho scaricato tutti i file
<ivanseventynine> li ho scoppattati li ho copiati
<ivanseventynine> ho riavviato
<ivanseventynine> ma nulla
<OverMe> "ma nulla" non è di grande aiuto
<ivanseventynine> over me, poi non contento ho seguito la procedura uguale anche sul 32 bit
<ivanseventynine> non mi configura la scheda
<OverMe> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | ivanseventynine
<ubot-it> ivanseventynine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kubuntiano> Ho un problema con virtual box, prima riuscivo tranquillamente a giocare a football manager 2010 adesso invece col 2011 mi dice che c'è un problema di scheda video, peccato che io non abbiamo modificato nulla dal 2010. Chi mi aiuta?
<Odo> amba, scusa prima mi sono spostato, hai poi risolto?
<amba> non so come, forse  grazie alle righe di comando datemi da Over me, al riavvio il gestore aggiornamenti non era più bloccato non ho risolto con remastersys, forse non c'è ancora per Maverick.
<Synaptic> salve
<Synaptic> non visualizzo i video su mediaset video, vorrei vedere in streaming
<Synaptic> su youtube si, ma li no
<Bullterrier> Synaptic: cioè? vedi su YT ma non su Mediaset? ho capito bene?
<Synaptic> si
<roxdragon> Synaptic,  moonlight
<Synaptic> come lo metto?
<Synaptic> apt?
<roxdragon> spe spe mi sembra che sia per la rai quello
<Ciarpame> buon pomeriggio
<Bullterrier> no anche mediaset
<roxdragon> mi passi il link del video?
<amba> odo ti  riposto i paste x riassunto se hai voglia di darci un' occhio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529271/   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529251/  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529234/
<Synaptic> http://www.video.mediaset.it/dirette-web/sportmediaset_rossi_in_ducati.shtml
<Ciarpame> per un aiuto con il grub
<Ciarpame> devo chiedere qui?
<Odo> amba, si visto
<Odo> erano i repo esterni che avevi aggiunto
<Odo> ma hai detto ceh OverMe ti ha sistemato tutto
<amba> si ma non sono riuscito a trovare remastersys
<roxdragon> Synaptic,  dal sito moonlight
<roxdragon> vedi se va.. ad alcuni si e alcuni no
<Synaptic> devo rimuovere la 1.0 e mettere 2.0 di moonlight
<Synaptic> come la rimuovo?
<roxdragon> mmm spe.. non ricordo come cacchio è composto  :) one moment
<Synaptic> roxdragon, spe forse ci son riuscito
<Synaptic> si ok va
<roxdragon> ;)
<Synaptic> no, non va
<Synaptic> ghghgh
<roxdragon> ahahti cerca i codec?
<Ciarpame> come faccio a rimuovere la partizione di ubuntu e quindi il grub senza perdere quella windows?
<Ciarpame> grazie mille davvero, siete stati utilissimi, se non volevate rispondere bastava dirlo -.-"
<e-DIO-t> mai nick fu cosi' adatto.
<kalibro20> ciao a tt
<jester-> sera
<ivanseventynine> ciao raga
<ivanseventynine> ho un problema
<kalibro20> ivanseventynine, spara
<ivanseventynine> ho provato dalla guida ufficiale alle altre guide ma non riesco a istallare la scheda grafica sis 671 per un asus k50c
<OverMe> ivanseventynine, ti avevo chiesto l'output di cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OverMe> poi sei sparito
<ivanseventynine> sorry ma era andato in palla il pc
<ivanseventynine> bash: cat/etc/x11/xorg.: Nessun file o directory
<ivanseventynine> mi riporta questo
<ivanseventynine> OverMe, non capisco il perchè non trova il file
<OverMe> ivanseventynine, semplicemente perché non hai seguito la guida
<ivanseventynine> vado a controllare direttamente nella cartella e il file è presente
<OverMe> o se l'hai seguita hai sbagliato qualcosa
<OverMe> eh, hai sbagliato una x
<OverMe> X11 è maiuscolo
<ivanseventynine> asp che riprovo
<ivanseventynine> OverMe, ho rifatto la modifica
<OverMe> la modifica a che cosa?
<ivanseventynine> solo che mi ha dato due file xorg
<OverMe> ?
<ivanseventynine> come si cancellano
<OverMe> se mi dici cosa stai combinando volentieri
<ivanseventynine> OverMe, ho creato involontariamente due file xorg1.conf e xorg2.conf
<ivanseventynine> non chiedermi come ho fatto
<OverMe> per carità
<OverMe> e che vuoi fare?
<ivanseventynine> voglio cancellare quello di troppo
<OverMe> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg2.conf
<OverMe> poi rinomini il primo
<OverMe> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg1.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ivanseventynine> ok fatto
<ivanseventynine> ora c'è solo un file xorg.conf
<ivanseventynine> ora sono andato a controllare se gli altri file sono a posto loro
<ivanseventynine> nella cartella /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<OverMe> e?
<ivanseventynine> rpovo a riavviare
<OverMe> fa tutto da solo
<ketco> salve, qualche volta (anche adesso) all'avvio di ubuntu la barra degli strumenti è "rovinata" e non mi visualizza per esempio il tasto di spegnimento perchè è coperta dal nome utente
<jester-> ketco: resetta gnome e stacca gli effetti
<ketco> come lo resetto?
<jester-> ketco: rinomina le cartelle nascoste .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<ketco> cmq gli effetti li ho a liv. medio
<jester-> toglili e controlla che fa
<ketco> fatto, ora?
<ketco> jester-: ora che faccio? cmq disconnettendomi si risolve di solito, è un problema minore...
<fuser80> salve qualcno può dirmi o consigliarmi un programma che mi permette di tagliare e modificare un video e aggiungerle con ubuntu, tipo mivie marker?
<jester-> ketco: esci e rientra da gnome
<ketco> ok
<ketco> ah un'altra cosa: nella mia tastiera ubuntu non mi legge il tasto "Fn" . Come glielo faccio vedere?
<fser80> qualcno può aiutarmi?cerco un programma tipo movie marker per windows che mi permette di tagliare un video e aggiungere foto per ubuntu...con kino e pitivi non riesco a salvarlo, mi da un file di lettura
<jester-> fser80: kdeinlive
<fser80> ok,ora provo, grazie
<Neuromancer_> gente
<Neuromancer_> garrett@cyberpunk:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Neuromancer_> E: La riga 5 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list non è corretta (dist parse)
<fser80> con kdeinlive come faccio a selezionare lo spezzone che voglio tagliare?
<roxdragon> Neuromancer_,
<Neuromancer_> si
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<roxdragon> !paste | Neuromancer_
<ubot-it> Neuromancer_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<roxdragon> azz avevo letto male
<Neuromancer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529444/
<fser80> jester sai come posso tagliare un video con  kdeinlive
<Neuromancer_> visto roxdragon ?
<roxdragon> Neuromancer_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<Neuromancer_> è quello
<roxdragon> non hai dato solo
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Neuromancer_> no
<Neuromancer_> quello che ho linkato è akirad.list
<Neuromancer_> la quinta riga è questa
<Neuromancer_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/akirad/ubuntu  main #Akirad Repository - Main
<Neuromancer_> che c'è di sbagliato?
<roxdragon> ma che distro hai
<roxdragon> dove hai preso quei repo?
<Neuromancer_> lucid
<Neuromancer_> bo non ricordo neanche più che roba è sto akirad
<roxdragon> lol
<roxdragon> mmm
<Neuromancer_> ah
<roxdragon> ma te lo sta dando ora l errore?
<Neuromancer_> credo che è una delle dipendenze di cinelerra
<Neuromancer_> comunque no
<Neuromancer_> ieri il pc si è spento a causa di uno sbalzo di corrente
<Neuromancer_> e poi all'avvio c'era sta cosa
<jumpy> sera
<roxdragon> mmm non vorrei smanettare con apt.. dammi qualche minuti
<roxdragon> o
<Neuromancer_> misà che ho fatto qualche minchiata qui
<Neuromancer_> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<jumpy> ho disinstallato mixxx,l ho reinstallato,e lui riprende le stesse impostazoni per la quale ho dovuto rimuoverlo.ho dato autoremove e purge andati a buon fine.
<polis> ciao
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<traco> hi all
<traco> !openvpn
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openvpn'
<traco> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Malcholm> Salve, potreste aiutarmi a configurare la penna usb per il digitale terrestre? il chip è AF9015 credo
<beppe> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi con un problema che riguarda i driver della scheda video
<tado> qualcuno mi sa indicare come impostare liferea come lettore di feed predefinito, dato che se clicco sull'icona di un feed mi si apre in automatico in thunderbird?
<Malcholm> Potete aiutarmi con questa procedura? Mi fermo ad un punto e non mi fa andare avanti: http://tailot8.blogspot.com/2010/07/configurazione-chiavetta-af9015-dvb-t.html
<Malcholm> Sono fermo al punto 4
<Malcholm> mi dice nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> Malcholm, spiega che errore ti da
<Malcholm> roxdragon, Ho risolto, dovevo mettere la patch che avevo scaricato nella directory home. Forse questa volta riesco, sono tanto giorni che provo e chiedo aiuto
<Malcholm> roxdragon, ora ultimo la procedura e ti faccio sapere
<roxdragon> ok Malcholm
<Malcholm> roxdragon, ecco mi ha dato errore in "sudo make" punto 5
<Malcholm> "Errore 2"
<roxdragon> Malcholm,  mmm solo errore 2?
<Malcholm> no tante cose ma se le posto qui riempio il canale...
<Malcholm> Errore 2 è solo l'ultima riga
<roxdragon> !paste | Malcholm
<ubot-it> Malcholm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Malcholm> roxdragon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/529484/
<Malcholm> roxdragon, la mia versione di ubuntu è 10.10
<roxdragon> penso mancino i sorgenti del kernel
<roxdragon> manchino
<Malcholm> roxdragon, è possibile che io debba riavviare dopo aver installato i build essentials? che sia questo il problema? (in effetti mi sta richiedendo il riavvio...)
<roxdragon> prova Malcholm
<Malcholm> roxdragon, ok grazie a dopo
<Malcholm> roxdragon, niente da fare
<dani_gal> ciao a tutti
<Malcholm> roxdragon, potresti suggerirmi un'altra procedura per installare questa penna DVB-TV ?
<dani_gal> qualcuno di voi sa per caso se posso attivare la chat di fb su amsn?
<dani_gal> ho guardato su google ma tutti i pluggin di cui si parla
<dani_gal> sono tutti per la versione di windows :|
<pippuccio76> Salve qualcuno sa come posso inserirei dsn ?
<roxdragon> Malcholm,  non ho mai installate
<Malcholm> roxdragon, questo è il risultato del mio lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529501/
<Malcholm> roxdragon, capisco, grazie lo stesso per il tuo aiuto.
<roxdragon> :)
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno sà come posso inserire i dsn manualmente?
<roxdragon> pippuccio76, dal network manager?
<pippuccio76> da ipv4?
<roxdragon> si
<roxdragon> metti manuale
<roxdragon> no anzi
<roxdragon> metti solo dns
<roxdragon> se hai dhcp lascia dhcp senno manuale
<pippuccio76> dhcp solo indirizzi?
<pippuccio76> dhcp solo indirizzi?
<dani_gal> nessuno sa aiutarmi su questa cosa di amsn?
<K99Brain> dani_gal, msn è di microsoft, il supporto verso altri sistemi è limitato
<dani_gal> si lo so..
<K99Brain> dani_gal, però la chat di facebook mi pare che sia usabile da pidgin, se non sbaglio
<dani_gal> ma siccome pidgin ha mille robe
<dani_gal> speravo le avesse anche amsn
<dani_gal> che secondo me è il migliore..
<dani_gal> con pidgin non posso vedere i colori dei miei contatti
<dani_gal> leggo tipo [#39939 Simona]
<dani_gal> ecc
<dani_gal> invece con amsn si vede il nome colorato e amen..
<dani_gal> uffa :( mi toccherà usare pidgin :(
<linus> salve a tutti, è un canale italiano questo?
<dani_gal> si
<linus> ah...meno male....a chi si può chiedere informazioni circa problemi audio sul proprio portatile? (xubuntu installato) ??
<dani_gal> chiedi e qualcuno ti risponderà..
<linus> allora, dove cominciare...sistema operativo xubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-11-generic si sente l'audio in cuffia ma niente altoparlanti (compaq presario 2700 ea)
<roxdragon> linus uhm...
<roxdragon> non so come sia fatto xubuntu prova su sistema preferenze audio
<linus> ??
<linus> mha in pratica è molto simile ad ubuntu
<linus> il problema è vecchio ...internet è pieno di soluzioni più o meno traballanti.....
<garge76> ciao
<backs> salve a tutti, ho un porblema nell'sinstallare ubuntu 8.10 da cd live, ma aapena avvio l'installazione mi esce la skermata near con la dicitura: "input buffer is not empty, aborting...." che significa? come posso risolverlo?
<roxdragon> backs,  prova a mettere il noapic nomodeset e acpi=off
<roxdragon> al boot appena ti chiede la lingua e poi ti dice se vuoi installare
<backs> e cosa sono? scusa l'ignoranza
<roxdragon> o provare.. fai f6
<roxdragon> dei parametri che passi al kernel
<backs> e mc si fa?
<backs> e cm si fa
<roxdragon> te l ho scritto su
<roxdragon> avvi il pc e nel menu premi f6
<becks_> <roxdragon> ho fatto qll ke mi avevi detto ma poi mi appare solo una skermata nera
<roxdragon> becks_,  non c'è scritto nulla?
<becks_> avevo paura ke mi si installava direttamaente sopra windows 7 perkè nn usciva la skermata delle opzioni
<roxdragon> che schermata di opzioni?
<becks_> avevo paura ke mi si installava direttamaente sopra windows 7 perkè nn usciva la skermata delle opzioni
<becks_> tipo la lingua, il fuso orario
<roxdragon> na non si installa tranquillo
<becks_> le partizioni
<roxdragon> ma ti si vedeva lo sfondo?
<becks_> no
<roxdragon> hai settato anche nomodeset?
<becks_> dopo aver premuto f6 e fatto le opziozi noapic e acpi non usciva nulla piu
<becks_> e cosa è
<roxdragon> c'è anche nomodeset becks_
<roxdragon> devi mettere quello anche
<roxdragon> si trova sotto noapic
<becks_> allora in poke parole ricapitolando, devo premere sempre f6, mettere la croce su noapic e poi monodeset?
<roxdragon> acpi=off - noapic - nomodeset
<roxdragon> sono 3
<becks_> ok su qst 3
<becks_> e poi premere £installa ubuntu"?
<becks_> e poi premere "isntalla ubuntu"?
<roxdragon> si becks_
<becks_> e poi mi si escono le opziono di isntallazione?
<roxdragon> installi becks_
<becks_> ma io ho windows pure
<roxdragon> si fai metà e metà
<becks_> quindi mi escono le pzioni? cioè io ho gia le partizioni già fatte, posso scegliere dove installare?
<roxdragon> sisi
<roxdragon> arrivi nella tabelle della partizione
<roxdragon> l importante che non fai l ozpzione usa intero disco
<el_topo> ciao
<el_topo> a tutti
<el_topo> :D
<becks_> scusa roxdragon un utlima cosa, grazie di risp, ma prima nn mi esce di scegliere la lingua
<becks_> ma qll 3 pzioni ,noapic ecc.ke significano
<el_topo> aspetto il mio turno o posso scrivere direttamete?
<roxdragon> becks_,  ma ti appare almeno prova e installa ubuntu?
<roxdragon> el_topo,  spiega
<becks_> ok
<el_topo> ciao
<el_topo> oggi mi è venuta voglia di installare ubunto 10
<el_topo> *ubuntu
<el_topo> ho scaricato il file .iso ho controllato se era completo ed ho masterizzato il cd
<el_topo> riavviato il pc e mi è partita l'installazione
<el_topo> solo che al momento di scegliere dove installare il s.o. ho avuto un problema.
<el_topo> premetto che sul mio pc ho 2hd.. il primo è partizionato in due, in una ho installato xp e nell'altro tengo dei miei file
<roxdragon> eh
<el_topo> il secondo hd, l'ho anch'esso partizionato in due.. cosicchè nella partizione + piccola potessi installare linux
<el_topo> solo che quando scelgo dove installare ubuntu
<el_topo> ho l'elenco delle partizioni
<el_topo> e sotto dovrei scegliere dove avere il boot loader
<el_topo> ecco qualsiasi cosa selezioni io
<el_topo> mi esce sempre questo errore
<el_topo> "non è stato selezionato nessuno file system di root"
<el_topo> e non sò che fare
<roxdragon> el_topo,  mi sa che devi fare il partizionamento manuale
<roxdragon> e assegnare /swap /root
<roxdragon> K99Brain, penso ne sappia qualcosa
<el_topo> cioè elimino le due partizioni che ho creato
<el_topo> e ne creo una a cui assegno il nome /swap
<el_topo> e una nome /root
<el_topo> ?
<el_topo> (scusa ma sono negato)
<K99Brain> el_topo, ma perchè non scegli il disco e gli fai fare tutto a lui?
<K99Brain> el_topo, se invece fai manuale, ovviamente si, devi scegliere o creare un partizione di root
<K99Brain> che non si chiama root
<K99Brain> ma si chiama semplicemente /
<el_topo> uhm
<el_topo> dovrei solo selezionare l'hd e lasciare che faccia lui?
<K99Brain> serve come minimo una swap (nessun punto di mount, dimensione pari alla RAM) e il resto root, punto di mount /
<K99Brain> el_topo, si, la cosa migliore è lasciare che faccia lui
<K99Brain> el_topo, visto che non sei pratico di partizioni
<el_topo> ma dove mi chiede il device for boot load installion
<el_topo> cosa devo scegliere?
<becks_> <roxdragon> nn trovavo nomodeset, nn c'era
<becks_> e poi ho provato a premere "prova ubuntu" e mi esce una sklermata nera cn tipo per accedere usa sudo ecc...
<K99Brain> el_topo, beh, il disco di avvio
<K99Brain> el_topo, è dove andrà il boot loader
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<K99Brain> el_topo, e a quanto ho capito tu di solito avvi sul primo disco, no?
<fleurtherock> chi di voi ha fastweb?
<K99Brain> el_topo, quindi, quello
<el_topo> si
<el_topo> ah ok
<el_topo> ora ci provo
<el_topo> :D
<roxdragon> O_O K99Brain  puo essere che non c'è nomodeset?
<fleurtherock> è possibile usare xchat con fastweb?
<el_topo> grazie mille
<becks_> si nn c'è nomodeset
<K99Brain> roxdragon, non me lo ricordo
<fleurtherock> grazie per la considerazione!
<K99Brain> roxdragon, ma mi pare che c'è
<roxdragon> infatti ... becks_  che distro è?
<roxdragon> 10.10
<roxdragon> ?
<becks_> 8.10
<K99Brain> !pazienza | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<K99Brain> fleurtherock, comunque non vedo cosa c'entri xchat con fastweb
<K99Brain> fleurtherock, ovvio che va
<K99Brain> sono cose diverse
<becks_> UBUNTU 8.10
<roxdragon> becks_, ma scusa... perche non install un altra distro...
<roxdragon> è troppo vecchia :s
<el_topo> K99Brain, ho provato ma niente.. sempre lo stesso messaggio
<becks_> perkè la 10.10 e 9.04 nn mo leggono skeda wireless, hop erso molto tempo per qst problema ma nulla
<K99Brain> el_topo, che messaggio?
<el_topo> e cmq delle due partizione ad una sono riuscito a dare il nome /swap mentre all'altra ci son diversi nomi..
<johack> salve a tutti
<el_topo>  "non è stato selezionato nessuno file system di root"
<johack> mi servirebbe una mano con android
<K99Brain> el_topo, scegli "usa intero disco"
<K99Brain> ovviamente scegliendo il disco giusto
<roxdragon> becks_,  10.04 è stabile
<el_topo> le ho provate tutte e mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio
<becks_> sicuro? no perkè le precedenti 10.10 e 9.04 mi danno problemi
<el_topo> l'alternativa è installarla vicino agli altri sistemi.. ma è qll che non volevo
<becks_> voglio una versione come qll ke avevo prima ke è tutto ok
<roxdragon> becks_,  è piu facile far andare la wifi che la 8.10
<K99Brain> el_topo, fammi uno screenshot
<K99Brain> !image | el_topo
<ubot-it> el_topo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<becks_> mah io ho perso una vita col wifi
<becks_> ho girato e provato mille guide ma nulla
<maurizio_> ciao ragazzi. il touchpad del mio portatile ha smesso di funzionare, qualche consiglio? su win7 funziona
<roxdragon> i tempi so cambiati :)
<roxdragon> becks_, metti la 10.04
<roxdragon> e poi se non va vieni qui
<johack> nessuno può darmi una mano
<becks_> e sn venuto qui con la 10.04 ma nessuno mi ha dato una sol concreta
<roxdragon> becks_, famo delle prove ma fattelo dire che è meglio della 8.10
<roxdragon> !android
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SmsNokiaAndroid
 * roxdragon mangia
<Panaclerio_> Ho problemi con il portatile e la gestione dell'alimentazione, nel senso che con il portatile scarico se collego il cavetto di alimentazione, la spia dell'alimentazione inizia dopo un po a lampeggiare, come se uno stesse attaccando e staccando la spina
<becks_> dove posso scaricare la 10.4?
<el_topo> K99Brain, ecco.. http://img254.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=installazione1.jpg
<K99Brain> !lucid | becks_
<ubot-it> becks_: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<K99Brain> el_topo, allora, se scegli il partizionamento manuale, devi specificare le partizioni
<K99Brain> el_topo, se usi l'intero disco no
<el_topo> infatti io volevo usare le partizioni..
<K99Brain> el_topo, tu hai scelto il partizionamento manulale
<el_topo> qll da 50gb in cui installarla..
<becks_> ma ha problemi qst versione?
<el_topo> in questa: /dev/sda5
<K99Brain> el_topo, sei sicuro? quella è una partizione ntfs sul primo disco
<K99Brain> el_topo, non hai detto che volevi installare sul secondo doisco?
<K99Brain> disco*
<el_topo> quello è il secondo disco..
<K99Brain> no
<becks_> cioè mi potrà leggere il wifi con una skeda broadcom 802.11g/b
<K99Brain> sda è il primo
<K99Brain> sdb il secondo
<el_topo> ok è il secondo.. l'ho aggiunto dopo cmq
<K99Brain> sda1 sda2 sda3 ecc sono partizioni del primo
<el_topo> ok..
<el_topo> io vorrei installarla in sda5
<K99Brain> el_topo, sicuro sicuro?
<el_topo> sisi.. ho aggiunto oggi quell'hd
<el_topo> in sdb ho installato xp
<K99Brain> el_topo, in sda6 cosa c'è?
<el_topo> è vuoto.. lo uso cm archivio
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> el_topo, allora, cancella la partizione sda5
<el_topo> 50gb bastano per linux?
<K99Brain> el_topo, è ntfs, inadatta per linux
<el_topo> vado a cancellarla..
<el_topo> poi?
<K99Brain> el_topo, si si, 50G sono piu che sifficienti, abbondanti direi
<K99Brain> el_topo, quanta ram hai?
<el_topo> uhm.. 1gb
<K99Brain> el_topo, ok, allora devi creare una swap da 1G e il resto partizione di root
<K99Brain> el_topo, inizia col cancellare la sda5
<el_topo> cancellazione fatta!
<el_topo> ora creo una partizione da 1gb /swap
<K99Brain> el_topo, crea la swap da 1G
<el_topo> fato
<el_topo> *fatto
<el_topo> quello che resta come lo nomino?
<K99Brain> el_topo, il resto fai una partizione ext4
<K99Brain> el_topo, punto di mount /
<el_topo> ext4 journaling?
<K99Brain> el_topo, poi prima di andare avanti rifammi uno screenshot della nuova tabella delle partizioni
<K99Brain> el_topo, si, ext4
<el_topo> ecco: http://img152.imageshack.us/i/installazione4.jpg/
<K99Brain> el_topo, la swap è sda2 adesso?
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> el_topo, la partizione dati è diventata sda5
<K99Brain> uhm
<el_topo> si.. è la prima che ho fatto cm mi ha detto tu
<K99Brain> el_topo, hai cambiato tu?
<el_topo> nono..
<el_topo> qnd l'ho creata è stato il sistema a metterla in posizione 2
<K99Brain> el_topo, ma prima la partizione da 450G era sda6 e adesso sda5
<el_topo> si
<K99Brain> quindi l'hai toccata?
<el_topo> no.. ha fatto lui..
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> comunque le partizioni vanno bene, nomi a parte
<el_topo> ho cancellato qll da 50gb e lui mi ha cambiato qll da 450gb da sd6 a sda5
<el_topo> è un problema il nome?
<K99Brain> no, na è strano che lo ha cambiato
<K99Brain> ma*
<el_topo> quindi ora manca solo selezionare il boot loader
<K99Brain> el_topo, beh, li basta che metti il disco che viene avviato quando accendi il pc
<K99Brain> el_topo, sda oppure sdb?
<el_topo> sdb
<K99Brain> e allora metti quello
<el_topo> sdb ATA WDC
<K99Brain> si
<el_topo> ok
<el_topo> vado..
<el_topo> :P
<johack> !channel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'channel'
<johack> ! help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<polis> sera
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<el_topo> K99Brain
<el_topo> l'installazione l'ho conclusa
<el_topo> alla fine mi ha detto che il sistema andava riavviato ed ho accettato...
<el_topo> una schermata di comandi dos.. e poi il cd è uscito..
<el_topo> appena è uscito
<el_topo> ho avuto una schermata del genere:
<el_topo> http://img138.imageshack.us/i/p1070457d.jpg/
<OverMe> el_topo, eh, fa niente
<el_topo> cioè?
<el_topo> spengo il pc e vedo che succede al riavvio?
<K99Brain> el_topo, fregatene
<el_topo> ok
<el_topo> :D
<K99Brain> el_topo, togli il cd e riavvia
<el_topo> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> el_topo, non è dos :D è bash
<el_topo> sorry
<el_topo> son proprio ignorante :P
<el_topo> una domanda..
<el_topo> l'ennesima per meglio dire
<el_topo> quando ho riavviato mi esce una finestra molto spartana per scegliere il sistema..
<OverMe> è il menù di grub
<el_topo> ho ubuntu.. ubunto (modalità ripristino).. 2 partizioni di test e quello di xp
<el_topo> un mio amico invece aveva una finestra + "fine"..
<el_topo> con due icone che rappresentavano i due sistemi..
<el_topo> operativi..
<el_topo> questa finezza è dovuta a cosa?
<OverMe> probabilmente sarà un tema per grub o addirittura un bootloader che non è grub
<maurizio_> ciao ragazzi, avevo installato unity per provarlo, ma dopo aver rimosso i pacchetti ora ho il desktop completamente bianco, sapreste aiutarmi?
<OverMe> maurizio_, definisci "bianco"
<DAMN3dg1rl> el_topo, burg ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !burg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'burg'
<maurizio_> OverMe, vuoto, senza barre icone di colore bianco
<OverMe> maurizio_, ora da dove stai scrivendo?
<roxdragon> DAMN3dg1rl,
<roxdragon> !info burg
<maurizio_> OverMe, siccome riesco a lanciare il terminale
<ubot-it> Package burg does not exist in lucid
<roxdragon> -.-
<maurizio_> ti sto scrivendo da xchat
<OverMe> maurizio_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<DAMN3dg1rl> roxdragon, non è un pacchetto
<roxdragon> si infatti c ho pensato dopo :)
<stuk> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> hi stuk
<stuk> sto mettendo ubuntu10.10 su un vecchio portatile, qualcuno può darmi una mano su come installare i driver della scheda video?
<fabri> ciao
<roxdragon> stuk,  sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<stuk> sono riuscito a capire che mi servono gli xf86-video-savage, però non li trovo in apt
<stuk> cosa dovrei fare per 'installarli'?
<stuk> roxdragon: non mi da niente per la scheda video
<roxdragon> che scheda video hai stuk
<OverMe> stuk, il pacchetto che dici è xserver-xorg-video-savage ma dovresti già averlo installato
<stuk> ho una s3 pro savage
<stuk> OverMe: si è gia installato....quindi devo settare qualcosa?
<OverMe> stuk, ma che problemi hai?
<stuk> a parte la lentezza di tutto...mi crasha x quando parte lo screen saver...o parte un dvd...eccc
<stuk> credo apunto problemi con la scheda grafica
<stuk> non è che devo smanettare con qualche file di configurazione?
<OverMe> stuk, apri il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log e mettilo sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | stuk
<ubot-it> stuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stuk> ok wait
<stuk> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529583/
<maurizio_> ragazzi vi prego aiutatemi a disinstallare unity, è mostruoso. Rimuovendo i pacchetti ho lo schermo completamente bianco
<OverMe> stuk, bo, i driver sono caricati correttamente
<OverMe> maurizio_, hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<maurizio_> OverMe, si, nessun risultato
<stuk> OverMe: ma le configurazioni di xorg.conf dove stanno adesso?
<OverMe> stuk, il file xorg.conf non c'è più di default ma se serve puoi crearlo
<stuk> OverMe: sempre in etc?
<OverMe> stuk, /etc/X11/
<stuk> OverMe: yes,ok provo un pò..grazie
<OverMe> maurizio_, dpkg -l | egrep 'unit|netboo|mutt'       e fammi vedere cosa dice
<maurizio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529587/
<maurizio_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529587/
<OverMe> maurizio_, allora, inizia con sudo apt-get purge mutter mutter-common ubuntu-netbook-default-settings unity unity-asset-pool unity-place-applications unity-place-files
<maurizio_> OverMe, ok. Ma come hanno potuto fare una cosa così orribile^?
<maurizio_> OverMe, fatto
<OverMe> maurizio_, non lo so, anche la fiat ha fatto la duna (cit.)
<OverMe> dpkg -l | egrep 'gnome-sess|ubuntu-desk|-panel'
<maurizio_> OverMe, che io ho avuto tra l'altro :)
<OverMe> ecco appunto :)
<maurizio_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529590/
<maurizio_> OverMe, paradossalmente è mi ha dato meno problemi di tutte le macchine che ho avuto sin'ora
<OverMe> maurizio_, prova a riavviare la sessione e alla schermata del login assicurati che sotto ci sia scritto qualcosa tipo "gnome default session" e non "robaccia netbook schifosa"
<maurizio_> OverMe, ok
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<becks_> salve volgio installare ubuntu ma iesce la scritta "kernel poanit: attempteed to kill init" cosa posso fare?
<tasx> vorrei sapere come mai gnome ad ogni avvio non mantiene il tema di default....??
<madadam> OverMe, tutto sistemato, grazie
<becks_> [22:45] <becks_> salve volgio installare ubuntu ma iesce la scritta "kernel poanit: attempteed to kill init" cosa posso fare?
<becks_> [22:45] <becks_> salve volgio installare ubuntu ma iesce la scritta "kernel poanit: attempteed to kill init" cosa posso fare?
<becks_> c'è qualcuno
<roxdragon> ?
<becks_> [22:45] <becks_> salve volgio installare ubuntu ma iesce la scritta "kernel poanit: attempteed to kill init" cosa posso fare?
<becks_> ubuntu 8.04
<DAMN3dg1rl> becks_, prima di tutto non ripete
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ripeti
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<DAMN3dg1rl> secondo, usare 10.04 no ?
<roxdragon> minghia c'è yvesBsAs
<DAMN3dg1rl> terzo, prova a rimasterizzare il cd
<becks_> le vrsioni superiori provate ma nn mi leggono il wifi
<becks_> fatt 300 volte
<DAMN3dg1rl> becks_, prima risolvi per l'installazione
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi il wi fi
<becks_> ho provato col wifi 1000 forum 200 soluzioni, nada
<DAMN3dg1rl> becks_, che device monta il pc ?
<becks_> ccome?
<becks_> nn capisco
<DAMN3dg1rl> becks_, la wi fi che scheda è ?
<becks_> broacom 208.11g
<becks_> broadcom scusa
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovrebbe andare
<becks_> con la 10.4?
<becks_> perkè con la 9.10 e 10.10 non andava
<DAMN3dg1rl> becks_, sono cose risolvibili
<DAMN3dg1rl> 8 04 sta peraltro andando a morire
<becks_> dawngirl ti giuro ke ne ho provate di tute, ma niente
<jester-> becks_: broadcom va
<jester-> basta installare il firmware ma devi essere connesso a internet
<becks_> e dove lo trovo qst firmware?
<OverMe> madadam, good :)
<OverMe> becks_, istalla la 10.10, poi attacchi internet via cavo, torni qui e sistemiamo la wifi
<jester-> becks_: lo installa da sola se sei connesso
<becks_> ok
<becks_> devo scaricare ubuntu a 64 bit? visto ke un so a 64 bit?
<yvesBsAs> becks_, non obbligatoriamente, anche la 32 va benissimo su cpu a 64 bit
<gellow> aiuto! facendo delle modifiche a ubuntu (lette nel forum ufficiale inglese) in qualche modo si è incasinata la partizione di windows: ha dovuto reinstallare i driver della scheda video integrata e ora non vede più la scheda nvidia!
<yvesBsAs> e forse hai anche meno rogne per i plugin
<yvesBsAs> gellow, hai i nuovi i5 / i7 con doppia scheda video?
<gellow> si i5
<yvesBsAs> bella menata...
<gellow> ma com'è possibile che mi vada a toccare la partizione di windows?
<yvesBsAs> ho letto in giro il problema, ora cosa è che non ti funziona?
<gellow> ora non vede la scheda nvidia
<yvesBsAs> ma chi, ubuntu o windows?
<gellow> windows
<yvesBsAs> allora devi aver modificato qualcosa nel bios, ubuntu non ti può disattivare una scheda, da cosa ne so..
<gellow> nono
<gellow> se vuoi ti do il topic asp
<gellow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460790
<gellow> ho fatto alcune cose scritte nel primo post e nel n° 121
<yvesBsAs> aspetta che vedo
<yvesBsAs> gellow, il tuo è un Asus K52?
<gellow> K52jc
<yvesBsAs> strano, fai una cosa, spegnilo e stacca l'alimantatore e la batteria per 5 minuti, poi rimettili e vedi se riparte
<gellow> ascolta al massimo se reinstallo da zero ubuntu, dovrebbe rifunzionare no?
<sereandre> Ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se è possibile far girare ubuntu su un piccolo notebook che usa Windows CE come sistema operativo. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<gellow> metti che è il grub che fa partire windows in modo strano
<yvesBsAs> non c'entra
<yvesBsAs> se non la rileva Windows deve essere altro
<gellow> 'sta storia non mi piace :(
<yvesBsAs> mica si avvia in provvisoria windows?
<gellow> no è modalità normale
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a togliere corrente come ti ho detto, ho già avuto casi strambi di quel genere
<gellow> ok, allora provo e domani vedo che fa. Speriamo bene...
<yvesBsAs> bastano 5 minuti
<yvesBsAs> che si scarichi bene la memoria, se vuoi torna qui dopo
<sereandre> nessuno che mi dice si o no... ? Please...
<gellow> ok provo, torno dopo
<yvesBsAs> sereandre, che modello è?
<sereandre> guarda, è per una bambina: si tratta di un portatile senza marca che usa Microsoft Windows CE professional 6.0 embedded...
<sereandre> ancora non l'ho comprato, ma vorrei sapere prima se posso usarci ubuntu
<sereandre> anche perchè non ha disco fisso, solo l'ingresso per la sd card
<sereandre> ed ha 128 mb di memoria ram / 2gb nano flash
<sereandre> ripeto, è per mia figlia, ma non vorrei comprare qualcosa che sia poco più di un sapientino....
<sereandre> Grazie in anticipo
<yvesBsAs> sinceramente non saprei, avendo il modello si può cercare, ma cosi alla cieca non è possibile
<yvesBsAs> no, con quelle caratteristiche di sicuro non va
<sereandre> Grazie mille per l'aiuto e buona serata!! Almeno evito di buttare i soldi...! Ciao,  a presto
<yvesBsAs> ti conviene vedere un netbook classico, sereandre
<sereandre> grazie per il consiglio, di sicuro comprerò un netbook decente!
<speppa> salve
<speppa> sto usando ktorrent su kubuntu 10.10. ho provato l'azione "spegnimento", ma invece di spegnere il pc si è solo chiuso ktorrent. c'è un modo per verificare cosa sia successo, senza aspettare che mi finisca un nuovo file per prova?
<gellow> yvesBsAs: rieccomi, non la vede ancora
<yvesBsAs> cavolaccio
<yvesBsAs> nelle periferiche di sistema non appare nemmeno una periferica sconosciuta?
<gellow> ora chiedo cosa fare nel topic, magari hanno un'idea di quale comando possa avere incasinato anche windows
<gellow> porcaccio di quel cane!
<yvesBsAs> mi spiace gellow, non saprei come aiutarti
<gellow> non preoccuparti. è la prima volta che mi è capitata una cosa del genere, ci sono rimasto molto male -_-
<yvesBsAs> penso si sia inceppato un qualche cosa nel bios, probabilmente se lo reswetti riparte
<gellow> si ma io non ho toccato il bios... controllerò comunque
<yvesBsAs> tu no, ma magari un qualche cosa lo ha stuzzicato e non ha digerito :(
<Nesh_> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Nesh_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<The-Jag> c'è qualcuno attivo? avrei un problema con le playlist di banshee
<gellow> yvesBsAs: risolto! era proprio un'impostazione del BIOS, chissà cos'è stato a modificarlo...
<yvesBsAs> me lo immaginavo, sul mio si era tiltata la variazione frequenza cpu..
<gellow> mamma mia che spavento inutile... e anche stasera posso dormire tranquillo :-)
<gellow> grazie per l'aiuto. ciao, notte
<yvesBsAs> notte, alla prossima
<amba> Buonasera
<amba> si è ripresentato il problema con il gestore aggiornamenti qualcuno può aiutarmi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529646/
<yvesBsAs> amba, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yvesBsAs> metti sul paste cosa esce
<amba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529653/
<yvesBsAs> immaginavo, hai inserito una linea sbagliata
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yvesBsAs> scendi in fondo al file e cancelli la linea
<bez> buona sera a tutti!!
<yvesBsAs> “deb http://www.linuxmint.com/repository romeo/”
<yvesBsAs> salvi, chiudi il file e poi dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> vedi se da errore
<bez> vorrei fare una domanda veloce...è piu una curiosità
<roxdragon> falla
<bez> ho istallato sullo stesso pc 2 s.o. diversi di ubuntu
<bez> uno nn mi funziona..vorrei sapere se è possibile importare i miei file da terminale
<bez> o in altro modo
<amba> si da errore
<roxdragon> bez, cosa non va=
<yvesBsAs> pastami cosa esce
<roxdragon> amba,   posta quello che ti esce
<roxdragon> ecco
<roxdragon> xD
<bez> eh ubuntu 10.10 nn mi parte...resta la pagina tutta nera cn il login
<bez> ma quello volevo aggiustarlo un altra volta..appena ho un portatile x poter fare le cose da terminale e chattare
<amba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529655/
<yvesBsAs> la linea 60 non l'hai tolta
<ivan_> Buona a sera a tutti...
<yvesBsAs> “deb http://www.linuxmint.com/repository romeo/”
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs>  ciaooo...tt bene?
<yvesBsAs> ciao ivan_ si, e la tua wifi?
<roxdragon> ciao IdleOne
<roxdragon> a cazz
<roxdragon> ivan_,
<amba> come faccio a toglierla
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yvesBsAs> nel file che si apre, scendi in fondo ed è l'ultima
<yvesBsAs> la cancelli, salvi il file e lo chiudi
<ivan__> ops...caduta la linea... xD
<ivan__> cmq succede solo appena mi connetto la prima volta...
<ivan__> dopo non salta più :D
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> cmq volevo chiederti un'altra cosa...
<amba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529661/
<yvesBsAs> spara :D
<ivan__> dopo 1 settimana ho appena riavvato su XP peccato ke il sistema sia danneggiato irreparabilmente xD e non parta
<ivan__> allora ho preso Acronis per recuperare l'immagine che ho su disco
<ivan__> e ho scoperto a malincuore che C e D sono tra loro scambiate
<yvesBsAs> ambra, un server sembra down, in oltre pare ci sia un altro gestore pacchetti aperto
<yvesBsAs> cosa intendi per scambiate, ivan__
<ivan__> su C era installato windows...il sistema operativo
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-11
<ivan__> su D avevo solo dati (musica, film)
<amba> allora cosa posso fare si può annullare tutto altrimenti funziona solo internet e ilterminale
<ivan__> controllando dal manager di Acronis True Image, le due partizioni risultano invertite...
<yvesBsAs> no, deve funzionare tutto amba
<yvesBsAs> prova a riavviare, magari apt è bloccato, poi dai un sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> e vedi se rida errore
<ivan__> ed è per questo ke XP non parte...infatti cerca di caricare un sistema operativo su C, ma non esiste più perchè è su D
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, dal grub, quindi?
<ivan__> esatto...dopo che clicco sulla voce Windows il sistema dà errore
<ivan__> in realtà da quando ho messo Ubuntu, XP non l'ho mai più avviato XD
<ivan__> sarà circa 1 settimana
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai questi comandi, mettimi cosa esce su pastebin
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<amba> yvesBsAs mi dice che un'altro programma è in esecuzione
<yvesBsAs> amba, ma hai riavviato il sistema?
<amba> no ho fatto solo update
<yvesBsAs> ecco, riavvia il pc
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529665/
<ivan__> ecco i due paste
<amba> ok per adesso grazie ;) ciao
<ivan__> p.s. il file grub l'avevo modficato per invertire di posto il boot e cambiare il nome...tuttavia avevo già eseguito la stessa operazione su altre macchine, e non ho mai avuto problemi
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, su sda2 cosa c'è?
<ivan__> sarebbe la partizione D (quella dei dati)
<ivan__> sda5 dovrebbe essere il sistema Windows XP
<yvesBsAs> possiamo provare a creare un file, ma non so se xp si avvia da una partizione estesa, aspetta
<ivan__> basterebbe invertire le 2 partizioni...o no?
<ivan__> mettendo come stellina di boot sda5.....
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, dai questo comando e pastami qui cosa esce in corrispondenza di /dev/sda5
<yvesBsAs> cd /dev/disk/by-uuid && ls -lh
<ivan__> ok...
<ivan__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-11-11 01:47 1474F42774F40D6C -> ../../sda5
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<yvesBsAs> devono essserci 4 o 5 linee in alto, non toccarle, sotto di loro inserisci
<ivan__> fatto...
<pippo> salve a tutti!
<yvesBsAs> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529671/
<pippo> ho in parte risolto il problema del podcast con moonlight!
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, dimmi quando ci sei
<ivan__> ok...ci sono
<yvesBsAs> ora chiudilo e dai questo comando
<ivan__> copio e incollo tutto...compreso il tuo simpatico commento ^^
<yvesBsAs> sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ivan__> ok
<yvesBsAs> LOL! (speravo non lo notassi, li frego quasi tutti :D)
<yvesBsAs> e quindi dai il sudo update-grub
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se esce errore
<ivan__> nessun errore
<ivan__> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda2
<yvesBsAs> per sicurezza mettimi sul paste di nuovo il
<yvesBsAs> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ivan__> tuttavia non dovrebbe essere sulla 5?? Ok, te lo pasto....
<yvesBsAs> no, perchè lui "vede" quello, ma il file che abbiamo modificato dovrebbe aggiungere una voce
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529673/
<ivan__> ok...dentro il grub risulta...
<yvesBsAs> oki, ora riavvia e prova a selezionare quella voce
<yvesBsAs> vedi se xp gradisce
<ivan__> ok..riavvio...e ti dico...
<ivan_> rieccomi...
<yvesBsAs> che dice?
<ivan_> XP non gradisce...
<ivan_> sono ancora su UBUNTU
<yvesBsAs> immaginavo...
<ivan_> non riesce a trovare i file che stanno in C\windows...
<yvesBsAs> sda5 è una partizione estesa
<ivan_> cavolo...eppure io ho installato Ubuntu come sempre
<ivan_> con Gpart non si riesce a fare qualcosa?
<yvesBsAs> si, ma deve aver fatto casino il ripristino
<yvesBsAs> no, io non toccherei
<ivan_> quale ripristino? u.u
<ivan_> vabbè adesso provo a fare un tentativo col disco di Acronis se riesce a sovrascrivere la partizione...
<Carlin0> win va su primaria ...
<ivan_> eh già...
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, devi mettere il sistema su sda2
<ivan_> ma su sda2 ho tutti i dati...
<ivan_> vabbè adesso vedo...in caso ci sentiamo dopo...se no...Amen
<yvesBsAs> be, prima li salvi, poi la fucili :D
<ivan_> sì sì...cmq ne uscirò fuori :)
<ivan_> notteee
<yvesBsAs> notte
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<sayb> esiste un programma per poter ricuperare file eliminati ma ancora residenti all interno dell hard disk ???
<roxdragon> sayb,
<roxdragon> dovrebbero essere su .trash
<sayb> nn sono stato chiaro mi riferisco ad una partizione NTFS
<sayb> mi servirebbe qualcosa di piu potente che vedere su .trash
<sayb> a patto che esista naturalmente :)
<attempt> sayb qualcosa trovi se googli
<yvesBsAs> testdisk
<yvesBsAs> penso sia l'unica possibile
<attempt> ntfsundelete anche
<attempt> mai provato pero'.
<yvesBsAs> ma era su ntfs?
<sayb> si
<attempt> leggi il link che ti ho messo in pvt o query. non si garantisce niente.
<sayb> grazie
<sayb> faccio un pò di prove
<yvesBsAs> se erano file multimedia c'è photoreck, che fa parte di testdik
<Bullterrier> buondì
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<Beppe> ciao a tutti chi mi può dare una mano ad installare un driver per la scheda di rete wireless con le seguenti indicazioni in inglese  ..? http://paste.ubuntu.com/529847/
<glpiana> Beppe, digita lspci in un terminale e metti su pastebin che vediamo che scheda è
<glpiana> !paste | Beppe
<ubot-it> Beppe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Beppe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529848/ grazie in anticipo glpiana
<glpiana> Beppe, ti faccio dare un po' di comandi, così li metti su pastebin tutti insieme
<Beppe> ok vai pure
<glpiana> Beppe, devi digitare:    iwconfig
<glpiana> Beppe, sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> Beppe, e anche rfkill list
<glpiana> Beppe,  infine mi serve l'output di lsmod
<Beppe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529854/ glpiana
<glpiana> Beppe, la tua scheda è funzionante e vede le reti a quanto vedo dagli output
<OverMe> è pure collegata
<glpiana> OverMe, hai visto però che ha anche mon0?
<glpiana> OverMe, starà mica aircrackando? :D
<Beppe> glpiana,  si ok ma dovrei installare una specie di driver pachato per la scheda  ...?
<OverMe> glpiana, magari ha fatto partire airmon per "sbaglio"
<OverMe> glpiana, eh infatti :D
<Beppe> glpiana,  si sto provando con la rete di mia sorella :)
<OverMe> che 2 ciolle sti driver patchati
<glpiana> Beppe, dse stai monitorando non puoi collegarti
<glpiana> Beppe, o navighi o monitori
<Beppe> glpiana, sul serio..? scusate ma sono nuovo dell aircrack-ng ieri ho voluto cimentarvi quindi nn lo sapevo...quindi dovrei scollegarmi??
<massimo18> O_O
<Beppe> massimo18,  ..?
<OverMe> 1) aircrack sulle schede intel va di default senza misteriose patch
<glpiana> Beppe, leva la scheda wifi dalla modalità di monitoraggio e poi vedrai che si connette
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<Beppe> glpiana,  ma veramente quindi sto tribulando per niente?? oddio vabbè allora posso spiegarmi il mio problema vero e proprio visto che non mi state mandando a cagare come gli altri :D
<Beppe> mlazzari2,  buondì a te :)
<mlazzari2> Beppe,  ;)
<amba> buon giorno
<Beppe> amba,  buondì a te
<amba> ho una situazione di disastro dopo i bloccaggi di gestore aggiornamenti di ieri oggi sorpresa  :((    non và più niente tenta di avviarsi ma dopo poco si blocca al promp con black scrren
<glpiana> amba, riesci ad avviare in recovery mode?
<amba> no
<amba> ho provato anche con dvd in recupera sistema ma non sono riuscito
<glpiana> amba, se avvii in recovery si blocca?
<amba> si come su avvio normale
<glpiana> amba, cioè si blocca su schermo nero? mi pare strana sta cosa
<amba> no fà una schemata di , per me arabo, poi si ferma al prompt e muore li
<glpiana> amba, per prompt che cosa intendi?
<amba> trattino lampeggiante
<glpiana> amba, ok. ora sei da livecd?
<amba> sono con altro pc winsock e ho l'atro a fianco spento
<glpiana> amba, avvia il pc in questione da livecd e collegato qui con quello
<amba> ok sta partendo, per la cronaca è installato in dual boot. Ci sentiamo fra un pochino
<glpiana> amba, ok
<amba> ariciao eccomi
<glpiana> amba, oki, apri un temrinale
<amba> fatto
<glpiana> amba, scrivi: sudo fidsk -l
<glpiana> !paste | amba
<ubot-it> amba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> amba, tra breve sparisco per un 20 minuti, ma poi torno
<amba> command not found
<glpiana> amba, controlla bene che hai scritto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<amba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529864/
<jester-> amba: sudo fdisk -l hai zompato una s
<amba> allora fidsk o fdisk
<glpiana> amba, scusa ho scritto male :) fdisk
<amba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529867/
<K99Brain> amba, cosa dovevi fare?
<amba> k99brain, in che senso ... prima del crash
<K99Brain> amba, nel senso che sono entrato da poco e non conosco il problema
<amba> ubu non và più
<K99Brain> amba, un po' piu specifico?
<amba> black screen trattino lampeggiante (ubu in dual b con winsock)
<jester-> amba: avuto crash in segito a...?
<jester-> seguito*
<amba> ieri blocco gestore agg in seguito a tentativo di inst remastersys poi con vs aiuto sbloccato , anzi ho riavviato ma non è più andato
<amba> ora sono con live dvd
<vascoblu> Buongiorno a tutti!
<amba> buongiorno a te
<vascoblu> chi puo' darmi una mano con le VPN?
<amba> io sono in stand by se qualcuno mi può dare lumi
<vascoblu> purtroppo sono nuovo di linux altrimenti ti aiuterei io! :-(
<amba> piacere altrettanto
<vascoblu> :-)
<vascoblu> mi diletto con ubuntu da meno di una settimana
<glpiana> amba, eccomi
<amba> allora io sono + lattante, da ieri
<amba> glpiana hai visto il paste
<glpiana> amba, nel terminale scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> amba, poi scrivi: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> amba, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> amba, e ancora: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> amba, dimmi quando hai dato tutti i comandi
<vascoblu> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao vascoblu
<vascoblu> non è che potresti aiutarmi?
<glpiana> vascoblu, su vpn? non credo. spiega che problema hai e chi sa ti aiuta
<vascoblu> vorrei solo creare vpn tra più computer
<vascoblu> tra 2 pc ci sono riuscito
<vascoblu> ho un pc server e vorrei creare più client
<glpiana> vascoblu, io non so aiutarti al riguardo :)
<vascoblu> grazie lo stesso :-)
<Pile> ciao a tutti!
<Pile> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho ubuntu 10.04 e non riesco ad ascoltare l'audio dall'uscita per le cuffie, mentre con le casse si sente bene
<glpiana> Pile, prova a digitare in un terminale alsamixer   e vedi se con quel mixer riesci a modificare i volumi dei canali
<Pile> si riesco, il volume è ok
<glpiana> Pile, magari uno dei canali regola il suono in uscita dalle cuffie
<glpiana> Pile, altrimenti apri le preferenze audio dall'icona del volume e controlla come è impostata la scheda audio nella prima scheda che ti compare
<Pile> illa prima scheda è quella degli effetti sonori..
<miquel> saluto a tutti
<Pile> se intendi l'impostazione hardware è "analog stereo duplex"
<Pile> ciao miquel
<miquel> ho un scheda nvidia mx 440 del tipo vecchio che non funzionano i driver con la versione 10.10
<amba> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> amba, oki, ora digita: sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> amba, a questo punto scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> e lascialo lavorare
<glpiana> Pile, sembra ok, passa alla scheda uscita
<glpiana> Pile, vedi in basso la scritta connettore?
<miquel> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere il problema
<Pile> glpiana, qualsiasi connettore scelga dalle cuffie non esce nulla
<glpiana> Pile, ok, allora non so dirti come risolvere. probabilmente va inserita qualche opzione nel file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<amba> glpiana, leggi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529884/
<glpiana> miquel, non si può risolvere, non ci sono i driver nvidia epr la tua scheda sull'xorg che monta maverick (10.10)
<glpiana> amba, hai messo uno spazio tra i due trattini
<glpiana> amba, dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> amba, non dpkg - -configure -a
<Pile> glpiana, hai idea che tipo di opzione debba inserire o dove reperirla?
<glpiana> Pile, dai lspci e vediamo che scheda audio è
<glpiana> !paste | Pile
<ubot-it> Pile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miquel> gipiana, allora l'unica cosa è cambiare scheda grafica
<glpiana> miquel, no, la naturale soluzione è usare i driver nouveau che sono open ce che credo tu già stia usando, digita: lsmod | grep nouveau
<glpiana> !paste | miquel
<ubot-it> miquel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pile> glpiana,  1
<Pile>  2
<Pile>  3
<Pile>  4
<Pile>  5
<FloodBotIt1> Pile: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Pile> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)
<Pile> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)
<Pile> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)
<Pile> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)
<Pile> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)
<FloodBotIt1> Pile: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Pile, oh
<Pile> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)
<glpiana> !paste | Pile e leggi please
<ubot-it> Pile e leggi please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pile> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/529891/
<amba> glpiana, ho ridato il comando e dice root@ubuntu:/#
<glpiana> amba, oki, quindi ha terminato
<glpiana> amba, non ha mostrato nulla a terminale?
<amba> no è come andato a capo
<glpiana> amba, ci ha messo un po' o lo ha fatto immediatamente?
<amba> immediatamente
<glpiana> amba, tu hai interrotto il gestore mentre faceva quale operazione?
<glpiana> Pile, se scrivi alsamixer nel terminale, guardando il mixer di fianco a chipset cosa leggi?
<Pile> glpiana, IDT 92HD73C1X5
<amba> avevo cercato di installae  remastersys con la guida di un'amico della chat eravamo riusciti a sbloccare il gestore cancellando una riga no n riconosciuta ,aveva scaricato quasi tutto meno qualcosa perchè forse un server era down, allora ho spento il pc e sono andato a dormire
<glpiana> Pile, che computer è?
<glpiana> amba, allora la cosa non è legata al gestore se hai interrotto durante il download
<glpiana> amba, lo avessi interrotto durante l'installazione avremmo risolto come abbiamo fatto ora. che altro hai fatto al pc?
<amba> nulla
<glpiana> amba, senza fare nulla no succede nulla. comuqnue usciamo da chroot. dai i comandi che ti do in seguito:
<Pile> glpiana, è un portatile dell studio 17
<glpiana> amba, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> amba, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> amba, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> amba, sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> amba, frena
<glpiana> scusa, prima di dare umount digita exit
<glpiana> Pile, dimmi se lo trovi in questo elenco http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt#378
<Pile> glpiana, intendi se trovo il processore che ti ho scritto sopra?
<glpiana> Pile, no, se trovi il tuo portatile
<amba> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> amba, ora riavvia, leva il cd e vedi come si comporta
<Pile> glpiana, no, non c'è
<glpiana> Pile, acc
<Pile> glpiana, stanno arrivando brutte notizie per me vero? :P
<glpiana> Pile, no, è che non so che opzione farti mettere
<glpiana> Pile, digita: cat /proc/asound/cards
<glpiana> !paste | Pile
<ubot-it> Pile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Pile, anzi aspetta facciamo una prova
<glpiana> Pile, scrivi: gksu gedit /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<glpiana> Pile, in fondo aggiungi la riga: options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6
<glpiana> Pile, poi salvi e riavvii
<Pile> glpiana, ho trovato un topic che parla di questo problema con altri portatili dell sul forum ubuntu
<Pile> glpiana, infatti ho letto quella soluzione, ora provo
<attempt> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<glpiana> attempt, l'ho scritto male?
<attempt> /ect?
<K99Brain> salute
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> attempt, grazie :)
<glpiana> Pile, controlla la correzione che ha fatto attempt
<attempt> alsa-base.conf inoltre credo.
<glpiana> esatto
<glpiana> oggi non è giornata
<Pile> si era .conf, ora riavvio e vediamo un pò che succede
<Pile> ora funge tutto!
<Pile> glpiana, grazie mille! :)
<glpiana> :)
<amba> here we go again
<glpiana> amba, si è acceso?
<amba> glpiana, tutto come prima dal dual boot do ok x ubuntu  carica x tipo 10 sec e si blocca i black screen  e trattino in alto a sin
<glpiana> amba, e se avvii da recovery mode?
<amba> lo stesso fa una schermata di parolacce e si blocca
<glpiana> amba, dovresti prendere nota delle parolacce su cui si blocca ;)
<glpiana> amba, altrimenti proviamo un'altra cosa
<glpiana> amba, rientra qui da livecd, rifacciamo la stessa procedura di prima per il chroot
<amba> sono gia in ive
<glpiana> <glpiana> amba, nel terminale scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> <glpiana> amba, poi scrivi: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> <glpiana> amba, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> <glpiana> amba, e ancora: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> FloodBotIt1, taci, sciocchino :)
<giovanni> esiste un programma che elimina completamente un altro programma senza lasciarne traccia?? come se non ci fosse mai stato proprio niente???
<glpiana> giovanni, basta fare la rimozione completa. se dai dati aggiuntivi possiamo essere più precisi
<amba> glpiana, fatto ora è instand by
<glpiana> amba, ora scirvi: apt-get update
<glpiana> *scrivi
<glpiana> no spe
<glpiana> scemino che sono, dobbiamo fare chroot prima
<glpiana> amba, sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> amba, ora hai il prompt con # ?
<amba> si
<glpiana> amba, oki, allora scrivi: apt-get update
<giovanni> c' emesene che mi manda errore quando lo apro e non mi fa neanche ricevere file e voglio rimuoverlo completamente con tutti i file con un minimo di collegamento così da reinstallarlo
<giovanni> xk non mi va di modificare a mano i file....
<glpiana> giovanni, allora anzitutto digita in un terminale: sudo apt-get remove --purge emesene
<glpiana> giovanni, dimmi quando finisce
<amba> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529917/
<giovanni> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> amba, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> giovanni, ora digita: ls .config | grep emesene
<giovanni> poi?
<glpiana> giovanni, ha elencato qualcosa? io da qui non vedo il tuo schermo :P
<giovanni> solo: emesene(in rosso) 1.0
<glpiana> giovanni, allora digita: mv .config/emesene1.0 .config/emesene1.0_old
<amba> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529918/
<giovanni> finito??
<giovanni> questi comandi me li salvo
<giovanni> :D
<glpiana> amba, deb http://www.linuxmint.com/repository romeo/   <------ e questo?
<glpiana> giovanni, ora hai pulito dall aprecedente installazione. la directory nella tua home l'hai solo rinominata, non si sa mai servisse ancora
<glpiana> giovanni, ma no nverrà letta da una successiva installazione
<glpiana> amba, non si usano repositories esterni, perchè possono danneggiare l'installazione
<glpiana> amba, comunque l'errore è sulla riga precedente: vedi che ci sono due repo uno in fila all'altro?
<amba> a saperlo... e adesso
<glpiana> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security multiversedeb deb http://www.linuxmint.com/repository romeo/
<giovanni> ok grazie
<glpiana> amba, e adesso te lo tieni :D però lo mocifichiamo
<glpiana> amba, digita: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> amba, scendi con le frecce fino alla penultima riga, ti sposti a destra fin che non arrivi a multiversedeb e lasci multiverse su quella riga e vai a capo col deb
<glpiana> amba, poi dai ctrl+o per salvare e ctrl+x per uscire da nano
<amba> o opp zero
<glpiana> o di otranto
<glpiana> amba, quando hai fatto ridai cat /etc/apt/sources.list    e metti su pastebin che controllo
<attempt> ok ha appena crashato. schermo nero per un attimo e poi mi ritrovo al login. che log devo guardare?
<glpiana> attempt, Xorg.0.log ad esempio, ma guarda anche dmesg
<attempt> [615816.553221] Xorg[1119]: segfault at ee000008 ip 00007f88db94f0a0 sp 00007fff064ad9b0 error 4 in nvidia_drv.so[7f88db8bb000+4cd000]
<attempt> dmesg dice questo.
<glpiana> attempt, crasciato il driver nvidia?
<amba> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529921/
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> amba, non hai fatto nulla
<glpiana> amba, deve venire così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529923/
<amba> io sul nano dato ctrl o, mi ha chi esto dove salvare dato invio poi ctrl x
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529925/  glpiana se mi ci butti un occhio mi fai un piacere.
<attempt> si e' crashato il driver penso.
<glpiana> amba, oki, ma non si è modificato. rifai, deve venire come quello che ti ho linkato
<attempt> pero' quella cosa su ata1 non la capisco.
<glpiana> attempt, il segfault prima è dei plugin di firefox e non c'entra, no ncredo almeno. e poi c'è quel crash lì. cerchiamo su gogol
<glpiana> attempt, su che versione sei?
<attempt> kubuntu 64bit lucid con kde 4.5 di maverick. ehm.
<attempt> sto' trovando qualcosa
<glpiana> ok
<amba> glpiana, mi dice:   Nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/apt/sources.list  devo dare invio?
<glpiana> amba, sì
<attempt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/516861  situazione e pc simile, quasi stessa vga.
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 516861 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Xorg crashed with SIGSEV in nvidia_drv.so(_nv001652X+0x21) on VT switch." [Undecided,New]
<glpiana> attempt, karmic?
<attempt> no io ho lucid pero'
<glpiana> attempt, eh ma i messaggi son di febbraio e marzo
<amba> glpiana, adesso ctrl x?
<glpiana> amba, sì
<jester-> attempt: ho una 220 e va
<glpiana> amba, di nuovo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<attempt> ma senti. gli abbasso un po' la qualita' video e vediamo se mi regge.
<jester-> attempt: con xorg.conf minimale di serie
<amba> glpiana, smpre da root?
<glpiana> amba, sei in chroot, non hai altri utenti al momento
<attempt> jester-  ma infatti funziona perfetta con i suoi current e lo xorg quasi di serie, ho tutto doppio che uso un proiettore anche. solo che stavo usando flightgear in hd a tutto schermo (simulatore di volo) e mi e' successo il guaio.
<jester-> attempt: robba complicata e non metto lingua
<attempt> forse gli ho solo chiesto troppe risorse.
<amba> glpiana, fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529928/
<barby> ragazzi qualcuno ha idea su qualche stress test per dischi che vada su ubuntu?
<glpiana> amba, è sempre uguale
<amba> comincia a fumarmi la testa
<glpiana> amba, ma quando salvi ti da qualche messaggio?
<amba> glpiana, no
<glpiana> amba, mi pare assurdo che non faccia le modifiche
<glpiana> amba, proviamo un'altra cosa, apri un terminale, un altro, quello lì lascialo aperto
<glpiana> amba, scrivi: gksu gedit /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> amba, dimmi se si apre lo stesso file di prima
<amba> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529929/
<glpiana> amba, ti ho detto di aprire un nuovo terminale. segui per cortesia, non stiamo facendo cose banali e potremmo sminchiare più di quanto è già
<amba> scusa l'ho fatto sullo stesso
<ivan_> aiutooo...xp non si riavvia più...
<glpiana> !windows | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<ivan_> dopo l'installazione ubuntu
<glpiana> ivan_, ubuntu si avvia?
<ivan_> sì sì
<glpiana> ivan_, sei collegato con ubuntu ora?
<ivan_> sto usando ubuntu adesso
<jester-> ivan_: sempre che non l'hai piallato
<glpiana> ivan_, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivan_> ok..
<glpiana> jester-, controlliamo  :)
<jester-> già
<glpiana> amba, allora? a che punto sei?
<amba> glpiana, apre questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529932/
<ivan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529933/
<ivan_> se può esservi d'aiuto, su XP avevo due partizioni (C per il sistema e D per i dati) ieri avevo già provato questo comando e avevo scoperto ke la prtizione di boot era diventata quella D che non era primaria! allora utilizzando Acronis ho provato a ripristinare l'immagine sull'altra partizione, ma il sistema non parte lo stesso...
<glpiana> amba, piazzati alla penultima riga e fai la modifica che ti ho detto
<glpiana> amba, poi salva
<ivan_> inoltre dando il comando sudo update-grub2, non mi riconosce più XP ma ottengo un messaggio d'errore
<glpiana> ivan_, vediamo il messaggio di errore
<glpiana> amba, io devo andare, ti dico che fare
<ivan_> ok...
<glpiana> amba, una volta salvato il file, torni al terminale di prima, quello di root per intenderci, e scrivi: apt-get update
<glpiana> amba, sperando che ora vada
<glpiana> amba, poi dai apt-get dist-upgrade
<amba> glpiana, cioe ... su sources.list cosa devo fare alla penultima riga?
<ivan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529935/
<glpiana> amba, la stessa roba che ti ho detto prima. devi farlo uguale a quello che ti ho linkato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529923/
<jester-> amba: hai due repo sulla stessa riga e togli l'ultimo riferito a mint
<glpiana> ivan_, io non posso seguirti ora
<glpiana> amba, segui jester-
<ivan_> <glpiana> ok...grazie lo stesso...
<ivan_> qualkuno ha letto il mio problema e riesce a darmi una mano?? Grazieee...
<jester-> ivan_: non ho letto il prob
<attempt> grazie comunque. ho trovato un paio di cose da provare.
<ivan_> ok...riscrivo...
<ivan_> sono su Ubuntu 9.10 e riavviando non parte più XP
<ivan_> su XP avevo due partizioni (C per il sistema e D per i dati) ieri avevo già provato questo comando e avevo scoperto ke la prtizione di boot era diventata quella D che non era primaria! allora utilizzando Acronis ho provato a ripristinare l'immagine sull'altra partizione, ma il sistema non parte lo stesso...
<jester-> ivan_: in seguito a?
<jester-> ivan_: mi sa che hai incasinato le partizioni
<ivan_> credo ke dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu, siano stati scambiati i le due partizioni
<ivan_> rendendo boot quella ke nn lo era...
<jester-> ivan_: xp non ha una partizione di boot sta tutto in sda1
<ivan_> capito...
<jester-> ivan_: sicuro di avere ancora xp in sda1? se monti la partizione c'è il sistema?
<amba> jester, ho aggiunto un deb sulla penultima va bene?
<ivan_> io avevo Xp su sda2
<jester-> amba: fa vedere il file nel pastebin
<ivan_> perdonami su sda5
<jester-> ivan_: xp su sda2 non parte manco pu cazzo
<ivan_> beh sda1 non esiste...
<jester-> anzi manco si installa, ameno che la sda1 sia una linux
<jester-> ivan_: sudo fdisk -l
<ivan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529933/
<ivan_> sda1 c'è linux
<amba> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529937/
<jester-> ivan_: hai una ntfs in sda5
<jester-> e in sda2
<ivan_> esatto...
<ivan_> sda5 era il mio sistema
<jester-> ivan_: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ivan_> la partizione C
<ivan_> mentre sda2 era D...
<ivan_> con Acronis ho reinstallato C su sda2
<jester-> amba: riga 58
<jester-> amba: hai due repo sulla stessa riga e un deb in piu
<ivan_> ok, fatto
<jester-> ivan_: in sostanza hai 2 hd
<jester-> dove hai linux sul primo sda
<jester-> e winzoz
<ivan_> ok...l'hard disk è sempre lo stesso xò
<ivan_> cmq ho dato quel comando
<jester-> ivan_: lasasta c e non c
<jester-> che in linux centra no
<jester-> ivan_: xp sta su sda2?
<amba> jester, allora devo cancellare la riga 58?
<ivan_> xp sta su entrambe adesso...
<jester-> amba: nu spe
<ivan_> poichè prima era solo su sda5
<ivan_> e adesso ho ripristinato l'immagine dello stesso sistema su sda2
<amba> jester, nu spe???????
<jester-> amba: la 58 diventa cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/529940/  cancelli quello che c'è dopo e la riga 59
<jester-> ivan_: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<jester-> ivan_: poi vai in /mnt a vedefre che c'è
<ivan_> ok
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04 LTS: all'avvio, non mi compaiono i pannelli. se li aggiungo manualmente, e li configuro, quando riavvio sono spariti di nuovo, in pratica ho un desktop vuoto, vedo solo lo sfondo
<MaxFrames> mancano anche le icone del desktop
<jester-> MaxFrames: gnime?
<jester-> gnome?
<amba> jester, così? Sono le ultime due righe  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529944/
<MaxFrames> beh, presumo di si'... e' ubuntu 10.04 LTS appena installato dalla ISO
<jester-> amba: cancella l'ultima che mint è ubintu tarocca e quel repo fa piu male che bene
<MaxFrames> tra l'altro all'installazione ho optato per il login automatico dell'utente, senza schermata di login: come posso cambiare questa impostazione?
<MaxFrames> perche' magari ha qualcosa a che fare con il problema
<jester-> MaxFrames: rinomina le cartelle nascote nella home .gnome2 .confg .gdonf .gconfd esci e rientra da gnome
<amba> jester, quindi lascio 58 righe
<jester-> amba: si
<jester-> amba: che la 58 sia come hai incollato
<amba> fatto
<jester-> amba: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> se non da errori sei a posto
<MaxFrames> jester-: nella home non vedo una cartella .confg e nemmeno una .gdonf, di quelle che hai detto c'e' solo .gconfd
<MaxFrames> forse intendi .config e .gconf?
<jester-> MaxFrames: sono nascoste dai control-h in mnutilus
<MaxFrames> sto gia' visualizzando i file nascosti, e non vedo quelle due cartelle, vedo pero' le altre due che ho scritto, sono quelle?
<jester-> MaxFrames: .config .gconf e .gconfd
<jester-> aggiungi un .bak
<roxdragon> sera
<MaxFrames> fatto.
<ivan_> rieccomi
<ivan_> ero impegnato al cell
<jester-> MaxFrames: esci e rientra
<amba> jester, io ora ho 2 terminali aperti uno root e uno dice questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529953/
<jester-> ivan_: allora che c'è in /mnt
<ivan_> ho problemi sul comando prima
<MaxFrames> ok, ora vedo i pannelli, sembrano a posto. non ci sono icone sul desktop pero'
<ivan_> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt fuse: mount failed: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<MaxFrames> ma forse e' normale cosi'?
<jester-> ivan_ vai in /mnt
<ivan_> ok
<jester-> MaxFrames: le icone le devi aggiungere, quelle che ti servono
<jester-> MaxFrames: dai menu clicchi destro e aggiungi alla scrivania
<amba> jester, su quale dei due devo dare il comando?
<ivan_> mi sono spostato d aterminale in mnt...poi che faccio?
<jester-> amba: non è che si in chroot per caso?
<MaxFrames> ok, allora dovrei essere a posto, ora provo di nuovo a scollegarmi per sicurezza
<jester-> amba: sei da live in chroot?
<amba> che ne so?
<jester-> ivan_: vacci con nautilus a vedere che c'è in /mnt
<ivan_> ah ok
<jester-> amba: in sostanza che problema hai
<ivan_> ok...c'è windows
<amba> jester,voglo sapere su che terminale dare il comando update
<ivan_> e diverse cartelle come programmi...
<MaxFrames> jester-: no, non ci siamo ancora. mi sono ricollegato e ora vedo i due pannelli "monchi" (non arrivano fino al margine destro dello schermo, si interrompono prima) e mancano diverse applet
<MaxFrames> praticamente ho solo il menu principale sul pannello superiore, il resto e' tutto sparito e i pannelli sono "accorciati"
<MaxFrames> per esempio non c'e' piu' il menu per disconnettere l'utente, quindi tra l'altro non so piu' come disconnettermi
<carrlo> ciao! cosa ho fatto per tagliare alle finestre tutta la barra sopra con "chiudi" "ridimensiona"e"ingrandisci"?
<jester-> MaxFrames: vedi se hai gli effetti attivi
<MaxFrames> ah  no, un momento: se clicco col destro sul pannello, disattivo "espandi" e poi lo riattivo, ricompaiono tutti i menu mancanti!
<jester-> amba: dallo con quello com prompt #
<jester-> sensza sudo
<MaxFrames> jester-: gli effetti sono disattivi
<jester-> MaxFrames: mico lo vedo espandi da destro sul pannello gnome
<jester-> mica*
<MaxFrames> click destro sul pannello=>proprieta'=>c'e' un checkbox chiamato "Espandere"...
<jester-> MaxFrames: ha la spunta
<ivan_> <jester-> quindi...?
<MaxFrames> di default si'. se la tolgo, e poi la rimetto, i pannelli tornano a posto
<jester-> ivan_: cosa c'è in /mnt
<MaxFrames> ma se mi scollego e ricollego, tutto si incasina di nuovo
<ivan_> <jester-> Windows, e tutti i programmi installati
<jester-> MaxFrames: amministrazione schermata di avvio e riabilita accesso con pass, strana la cosa pero
<Che68> ciao :-) in Evolution...chi sa dirmi come fare per avere la posta di gmail invece che in una cartella separata nel menu "su questo computer" ??
<MaxFrames> forse ha a che fare con i driver video?
<amba> jester, sta scaricando...Fatto! ed è tornato al prompt adesso?
<jester-> ivan_: sudo umount /mnt
<jester-> amba: apt-get dist-upgrade
<MaxFrames> pero' se lascio disattiva l'opzione "Espandi", pare che almeno i pannelli non si incasinino al logon (certo, restano "ristretti")
<ivan_> <jester-> ok
<jester-> MaxFrames: se hai rinominato tutte le cartelle che ti ho detto gnome torna a default
<jester-> ivan_: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<jester-> amba: che a
<jester-> fa
<MaxFrames> e infatti... ma non risolve il problema
<jester-> amba: il problema era che non ti partiva linux?
<amba> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529960/
<jester-> amba: nel terminale di root
<carrlo> non c'è piu la testa delle finestre!! che ho cancellato?
<jester-> quello con #
<jester-> MaxFrames: rinominale ancora va .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<MaxFrames> jester: ho appena rifatto tutto, cioe' rinominato le cartelle e rifatto l'accesso, e mi ritrovo di nuovo con zero pannelli!!!!
<jester-> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> MaxFrames: e riabilita accesso gdm con pass
<MaxFrames> cioe' devo mettere la 10.10?
<MaxFrames> l'accesso con password sono gia' riuscito a ripristinarlo
<jester-> MaxFrames: non mette la 10.10
<jester-> dist-upgrade aggiorna in profondità
<MaxFrames> ok ora lo faccio
<jester-> sa di installazione zoppa
<MaxFrames> intanto pero' ti dico che non tiene nemmeno i settaggi, perche' se metto "visualizza file nascosti" e poi mi ricollego, e' di nuovo disattivato
<jester-> MaxFrames: quello è normale
<jester-> pure se chiudi e riapri nautilus lo fa
<ivan_> <jester -> credo ke devo riavviare...il terminale è lentissimo...non ho ancora dato i comandi
<jester-> amba: cosa succede
<amba> jester, E: Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere autenticati  root@ubuntu:/#
<MaxFrames> jester-: ho dato il comando
<jester-> MaxFrames: e che ha fatto
<MaxFrames> risultato: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<MaxFrames> non ha fatto nulla
<jester-> sempre piu strano
<carrlo> il window manager in uso non supporta il pulsante per mostrare la scrivania, oppure non c'è alcun window manager in esecuzione.
<MaxFrames> d'altro canto l'installazione non aveva dato errori
<jester-> MaxFrames: appunti che, secondo me, manca qualcosa
<MaxFrames> che provi a cambiare tema?
<jester-> MaxFrames: prova
<amba> jester, mi sto arrendendo, non è che conviene reinstallare tutto forse si fa prima
<MaxFrames> potrei anche provare a cambiare risoluzione
<MaxFrames> ora e' 1280x1024, quella nativa del monitor
<ivan_> <jester-> ok...installato tutto
<ivan_> <jester-> ora...ker faccio??
<MaxFrames> allora: cambiare tema non serve
<jester-> ivan_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<ivan_> ok
<ivan_> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda2.
<MaxFrames> invece abbassare a 1024x768 a quanto pare si'
<jester-> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<MaxFrames> insomma e' colpa della risoluzione. saranno i driver video.
<jester-> MaxFrames: che scheda hai
<MaxFrames> dunque, questo e' un vecchio compaq evo workstation, w4000
<amba> jester, devo uscire come faccio a spegnere i terminali snza fare danni ulteriori
<MaxFrames> vediamo che roba ha. e' dual head comunque.
<jester-> MaxFrames: lspci | grep -i vga
<ivan_> <jester-> ho ricevuto quel messaggio di errore credo...
<jester-> ivan_: sudo umont /dev/sda2
<jester-> ivan_: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<ivan_> ok...
<jester-> ivan_: sudo umount /mnt
<MaxFrames> jester-: e' un Matrox MGA G400/G450
<ivan_> umount: /mnt: non montato
<jester-> MaxFrames: allora mi sa che devi accontenrati della risoluzione che funza
<jester-> ivan_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<MaxFrames> jester-: guarda che ho trovato http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474167
<MaxFrames> esattamente la mia situazione
<ivan_> <jester-> ok...l'ha preso
<MaxFrames> purtroppo nessuno ha risposto
<jester-> MaxFrames: quanti pollici il video
<MaxFrames> 19"
<jester-> MaxFrames: vedi un po se ti fa cambiare il refresh
<ivan_> <jester-> ora riavvio??
<jester-> da 50 a 51
<jester-> ivan_: nu
<MaxFrames> no, vedo solo 60, 70 e 75
<jester-> ivan_: sudo update-grub
<jester-> MaxFrames: a 75?
<ivan_> ok...
<MaxFrames> vediamo se fa differenza
<ivan_> ok...di XP non c'è traccia però
<MaxFrames> scusa, a 1280x1024 c'e' solo 60 e 75
<MaxFrames> non fa differenza
<jester-> MaxFrames: fai qualche prova, poi si puo provvare e inserire i refresh del video in xorg.conf
<ivan_> <jester-> ok...di XP non c'è traccia però
<jester-> ivan_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> ivan_: sudo update-grub
<jester-> ivan_: poi accertati che al boot parta sda
<ivan_> niente da fare..XP non lo vede
<MaxFrames> mi sa che rinuncio, tanto penso che il PC verra' usato con un monitor piu' piccolo, quindi andra' bene 1024
<jester-> ivan_: mo devo andare a pranzo, poi si metterà a mano
<ivan_> ok...posso tentare 1 riavvio?
<jester-> ivan_: fai una prova
<jester-> ivan_: al menu grub vai in riga di comando
<ivan_> dimmi
<jester-> ivan_: e dai
<jester-> insmod ntfs
<ivan_> come ci vado al menu grub?
<jester-> set root=(hd0,2)
<jester-> chainloader +1
<jester-> boot
<jester-> ivan_: non vedi il menu al boot?
<jester-> ivan_: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<ivan_> ok...
<ivan_> devo scrivere quel codice??
<jester-> ivan_: commenta questa riga mettendo # a sinistra GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 cosi
<ivan_> era già commentata
<jester-> allora il menu lo vedi al boot
<ivan_> sì sì lo vedo
<massimo18> lol
<ivan_> ma nn caapivo come fare quei comandi ke mi avevi scritto prima
<ivan_> insmod ntfs...ecc.....
<jester-> pigi c mi pare e comunque lo leggi quale tasto serve per la riga di comando
<ivan_> ah ok..
<jester-> esce un prompt grub>
<MaxFrames> bye
<jester-> e li dai i comandi
<ivan_> perfetto
<jester-> e vedi se parte xp
<ivan_> ok a dopo allora ;-9
<ivan_> grazie e buon appetito
<karnhack> salve a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<karnhack> ho l'ultima versione di xubuntu ma non va bene
<karnhack> sono scomparse le barre dei menu
<glpiana> karnhack, se dai alt + f2 ti apre la finestra per digitare un comando?
<karnhack> si
<glpiana> karnhack, scrivi: Xfce4 panel
<glpiana> eh ciao :D
<glpiana> scrivi xfce4-panel
<karnhack> adesso ho già attivo gnome panel
<glpiana> karnhack, chiudi la sessione e rientra
<karnhack> ma credo che anche prima fosse gnome e non xfce
<karnhack> ok
<glpiana> no aspetta
<glpiana> karnhack, se non sai se è gnome p xfce4 non andiamo da nessuna parte
<glpiana> e invece lui è andato
<karnhack> fatto
<karnhack> sono apparse le barre
<glpiana> karnhack, ma è gnome o xfce?
<karnhack> xfce
<glpiana> karnhack, oki, ora in qualche opzione di xfce se no ricordo male c'è la possibilità di salvare la sessione in uscita. fors eproprio quando si chiude la sessione
<karnhack> sessione e avvio
<karnhack> se vado in "sessione e avvio" nella sezione "sessioni" posso salvarla.... ma non so se in uscita
<glpiana> karnhack, salvala da lì
<karnhack> salvata
<glpiana> l'importante è salvarla coi pannelli attivi, così vediamo se restano anche dopo
<glpiana> karnhack, chiudi la sesisone e vedi
<karnhack> ho risolto grazie
<carrlo> ciao di nuovo! cosa ho modificato per eliminare tutta la barra superiore delle finestre? cliccando sul pulsante di desktop mi viene un errore che parla di windows manager
<franko> cia a tutti ho scaricato qcad su lucid 10.04 me lo dà come installato ma io non riesco a trovarlo
<glpiana> !image | carrlo fa vedere
<ubot-it> carrlo fa vedere: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> franko, prova a scrivere qcad nel temrinale e vedi se si avvia anzitutto
<franko> ah ok ora ci provo
<carrlo> scusa dove dovevo mettere la foto?
<glpiana> !image | carrlo
<ubot-it> carrlo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<franko> ma dov'è il terminale?
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> franko, applicazioni accessori terminale
<carrlo> http://imagebin.org/122784
<franko> grazie gentilissimo,sì dal terminale mi parte ma come faccio a metterlo nei menù sopra ?
<glpiana> carrlo, sì ok, ma avrei voluto vedere l'errore
<glpiana> franko, dopo averlo installato hai già riavviato la sessione?
<franko> sì due volte ma nn lo trovava
<carrlo> taglia un centimetro di finestra in alto dove ci dovrebbe essere "chiudi"
<glpiana> carrlo, nella schemrata che hai mandato io vedo tutto quello che ci deve essere. cosa non colgo?
<glpiana> franko, sotto applicazioni c'è mica la voce "altri" ?
<glpiana> franko, scusa, " altro"
<franko> no nn c'è
<glpiana> franko, e nemmeno sotto grafica?
<carrlo> nella finestra al centro non compaiono i pulsanti principali della finestra. "chiudi" "ridimensiona" "riduci"
<glpiana> carrlo, ah oki, è sparita la barra. apri un terminale e scrivi: metacity --replace  &                e vedi se ricompaiono
<franko> no neanche mi sembra di averla vista nel menù di ricerca programmi...
<glpiana> franko, ma hai gnome o kde?
<carrlo> allora esco perche questa finestra mi si mette davanti dove ho i programmi e non posso spostarla... maledetta!
<franko> che ne so..... ho installato ora lucid 10.04
<franko> come faccio a vederlo ?
<glpiana> franko, no è che sta roba della ricerca programmi non mi garba. hai il menu dei programmi sull abarra in alto o in basso?
<carrlo> glpiana: oddio! mi ridai il comando per favore?
<franko> in alto
<glpiana> franko, ok, non so cosa sia sta ricerca programmi di cui parli
<glpiana> carrlo, metacity --replace &
<franko> applicazioni....ubuntu software center
<glpiana> franko, ah ok. senti se vuoi lo aggiungiamo a mano
<franko> è una cosa difficile?
<glpiana> franko, no non lo è. clicca col destro dove leggi applicazioni risorse sistema e scegli modifica menu
<glpiana> franko, nella colonna a sinistra selezioni grafica e poi a destra clicchi su nuova voce
<giulio_> weeeeee salveee! Ho sempre lo stesso problema con internet! C'è nessuno che mi aiuta oggi?
<glpiana> franko, la chiami come preferisci, come comando scrivi: qcad
<glpiana> giulio_, spiega il problema
<giulio_> praticamente: Su wicd risulto connesso col wireless a 100% però se digito un indirizzo sulla barra mi rimane su ricerca, dopo un po va su connesso, ma non carica alcunchè
<giulio_> ho un router ZyXEL
<glpiana> franko, per l'icona, se hai voglia di cercarla, devi guardare sotto /usr/share/icons credo. ma intanto vedi se il comando funziona
<glpiana> giulio_, il pc pinga quando è collegato in wifi?
<giulio_> si ma 95 per cento packet lloss
<glpiana> giulio_, azz
<franko> perfetto sei un drago grazie milleora scappo al lavoro ciaoo
<glpiana> giulio_, come è configurata la rete wifi?
<glpiana> ciao franko
<giulio_> mia sorella ha mac e mio padre win 7 e funziona alla grande
<glpiana> giulio_, beh certo, sono migliori
<glpiana> lol
<giulio_> ma come?
<glpiana> giulio_, come è configurata la rete wifi?
<giulio_> in che senso?
<mizusan> ubuntu 9.10, da qualche tempo non mi legge cd/dvd +-r rw. quelli originali vanno colpo x colpo... , lo strano è che non li legge nemmeno xp in macchina virtuale... help!
<glpiana> giulio_, dhcp? ip statico?
<giulio_> no
<giulio_> non statico
<giulio_> però mi da sempre 192.168.1.36
<glpiana> giulio_, allora fai sta prova, apri le connessioni e entra per modificare la tua connessione wifi
<giulio_> in preferenze
<giulio_> di wicd?
<glpiana> giulio_, ah già, hai wicd... mmm... hai la possibilità di indicargli i dns anche se è in dhcp?
<giulio_> dhcp non è il cavo?
<glpiana> dhcp non è il cavo
<giulio_> ahahahh
<glpiana> giulio_, ma perchè wicd?
<glpiana> network-manager ormai va benone
<giulio_> si, riesco a mettere l'ip statico
<giulio_> allora lo rimetto
<giulio_> vediamo se riesce e
<glpiana> mizusan, inserisci un disco, e scrivi in un terminale: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> mizusan, vedi se appaiono messaggi. nel caso mettili su apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> giulio_, non l'ip statico
<glpiana> giulio_, il dns voglio farti cambiare
<giulio_> ah si
<giulio_> posso mettere global dns server
<giulio_> per ora non è selezionato
<glpiana> !image | giulio_ fa vedere che non ce l'ho wicd
<ubot-it> giulio_ fa vedere che non ce l'ho wicd: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giulio_> c'è dns domain, search domain, DNS server 1,DNS server 2 e 3
<giulio_> cosa devo farE?
<giulio_> che immagine devo caricare?
<glpiana> giulio_, quelle delle preferenze di wicd che stai guardando
<giulio_> a ok
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/529988/
<giulio_> vabbè dai rimetto network manager
<glpiana> mizusan, sembra proprio non venga considerato
<glpiana> giulio_, non puoi mostrare sta immagine?
<giulio_> avevo messo wicd perchè in una discussione avevo letto che uno aveva risolto
<mizusan> glpiana, ho installato nerolinux per sfizio può centrare? cmq quelli che masterizzo io li leggo...
<giulio_> http://imagebin.org/122785
<glpiana> mizusan, non saprei proprio dirti. non lo conosco. il problema è nato dopo l'installazione di nerolinux?
<glpiana> mizusan, possiamo fare un aprova se hai due lettori o se puoi avviare da live usb
<carrlo_> glpiana: io ti amo !!! (in senso metaforico evidentemente)
<mizusan> glpiana, mi sembra di si ma quello che masterizzo con nero poi lo leggo
<glpiana> carrlo_, e meno male che è metaforico :D
<mizusan> glpiana, non ho 2 lettori e non parte da usb, è un portatile non recente
<glpiana> mizusan, ah ecco. allora vediamo
<mizusan> glpiana, scusa ma devo andare... ne riparliamo domani, grazie
<carrlo_> siccome io smanetto un po troppo con i pc, ma non so cosa faccio, vedi un po se sai risolvere questi altri problemi: ho il mouse che sul monitor ext è come un quadrato grande
<glpiana> oki, ciao mizusan
<glpiana> carrlo_, non so proprio dirti
<giulio_> che pacchetto devo mettere per rimettere network-manager? ho gnome
<glpiana> solo il mouse da sto problema o anche la visualizzazione di altro?
<carrlo_> allore se ti dico che vedo le immagini di cheese sul pc ma non sul monitor ext??
<glpiana> giulio_, sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<glpiana> carrlo_, va beh quello dipenderà da come hai impostato la visualizzazione sul monitor esterno
<glpiana> giulio_, se no lo leva da solo, rimuovi wicd: sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd
<giulio_> ok, cmq un po va un po no sta connessione... non capisco
<giulio_> mi leggete?
<giulio_> ancora è rimasto wicd anche se l'ho purgato
<glpiana> giulio_, riavvia
<giulio_> e poi
<glpiana> e poi torni qui
<giulio_> perfetto a tra poco
<carrlo> glpiana: scusa ma se hai scritto qualcosa non ho potuto leggerlo per qualche disconnessione improvvisa!!!
<glpiana> <carrlo_> allore se ti dico che vedo le immagini di cheese sul pc ma non sul monitor ext??
<glpiana> <glpiana> carrlo_, va beh quello dipenderà da come hai impostato la visualizzazione sul monitor esterno
<carrlo> se non hai nulla in mente non fa niente, la vedro col tempo! intanto grazie
<glpiana> carrlo, beh diciamo che se mi rispondessi dicendo come l'hai configurato magari qualcosa si può fare
<carrlo> non so dirtelo!! sono totalmente incapace!!!
<glpiana> carrlo, vabbè, dimmi come hai fatto a fare uscire l'immagine sul secondo schermo
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<ivan_> <jester-> ci sei?
<nicotano> ivan_, non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<ivan_> sì...ho capito! Ma siccome mi stava aiutando prima, preferivo parlare con lui....
<carrlo> glpiana: sto avendo problemi di conessione con questa pagina e non so da che dipendono. hai la pazienza di seguirmi?
<nicotano> ivan_, allora aspetta che torni
<glpiana> carrlo, sì
<ivan_> <nicotano> va beene...grazie! ciao
<carrlo> dicevamo, con la 10.10 va tutto bene mentre con la 10.04 di ubuntu (aggiornata) non si vedono i filmati e il mouse si vede male
<roxdragon> porca
<roxdragon> azz
<glpiana> carrlo, per far uscire l'immagine sul secondo schermo tu hai fatto qualcosa o hai solo collegato lo schermo?
<carrlo> ho solo collegato
<glpiana> carrlo, oki, che scheda video hai?
<carrlo> dammi il comando che te lo dico
<glpiana> carrlo, lspci | grep -i vga
<carrlo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<glpiana> carrlo, oki, vai su sistema preferenze monitor
<glpiana> carrlo, quando si apre la finestra fai una schermata
<glpiana> !image | carrlo
<ubot-it> carrlo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<carrlo> poi
<carrlo> http://imagebin.org/122787
<glpiana> carrlo, clicca su individua monitor e dimmi se ne appaiono due nella finestra
<carrlo> no
<glpiana> carrlo, è cambiato qualcosa nella scritta: stessa immagine in tutti i monitor?
<carrlo> no, è ancora spenta
<glpiana> carrlo, il pc è un portatile?
<carrlo> si
<carrlo> netbook hp
<glpiana> carrlo, hai i tasti per cambiare il segnale in uscita allora
<glpiana> hai provato a usarli per vedere cosa cambia?
<glpiana> dovrebbe switchare tra alemno due opzioni di uscita, unite alle varie combinazioni di schemri accesi e spenti
<carrlo> sarebbero quello attivabili con     second funz
<glpiana> carrlo, sì col tastino funzione, il second function mi ricorda tanto la caclolatrice del liceo :D
<glpiana> *calcolatrice
<carrlo> gia!! infatti anche io li associo a quelli!!!
<carrlo> non lo so... su f2 c'è tipo uno schermo con due linee ai lati... ma non cabia iente
<carrlo> niente
<glpiana> carrlo, altri tasti riferiti allo schermo?
<carrlo> solo quello.... la luna credo sia sleep
<carrlo> lo brucio?
<carrlo> :DDDDDD
<glpiana> scusa mi assento
<carrlo> ok
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> sto scrivendo dAL portatile perché il pc desktop con ubuntu non mi da la connessione
<giovanni> come faccio ad avere la connessione internet su ubuntu?
<giovanni> fino a ieri sera funzionava...
<giovanni> questa mattina boom d'un tratto non si connette
<giovanni> il cavo sembra ok
<amba> ciao a tutti
<amba> jester, funziona tutto :D)))  thanksissimo
 * nicotano saluta
<Aizram> giorno nicotano :)
<nicotano> ciao Aizram
<amba> grazie anche a Odo, Over me, yvesBs e gli altri amici che mi hanno a far ripartire la macchinetta
<amba> hanno aiutato
<giulio_> ehi
<giulio_> ciao glpiana
<giulio_> ora sembra risolto
<glpiana> ciao giulio_
<glpiana> bene
<giulio_> mi sono attaccato col lan, ma non vedo piu l'iconetta di network manager
<giulio_> prima c'era, ma aprendola apriva ancora wicd
<giulio_> poi ho fatto autoremove e ora non c'è piu manco quella
<glpiana> giulio_, digita: ps aux | grep nm-app
<amba> ciao gipiana risolto grazie a te e jester
<giulio_> giulio    1768  0.0  0.0   4028   760 pts/0    S+   15:29   0:00 grep --color=auto nm-app
<glpiana> amba, bene :)
<glpiana> giulio_, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni di avvio
<glpiana> giulio_, dimmi se nell'elenco vedi la voce: gestore rete
<giulio_> ejheehe ok l'ho spuntato
<glpiana> oki, ora riavvia o chiudi la sessione e rientra. dpvrebbe apparire
<glpiana> *dovrebbe
<amba> gipiana. si ho dovuto riavviare in recovery mode e li ha definitivamente risolto
<glpiana> bene amba
<giulio_> tnx
<amba> gipiana, una curiosità: tutta la porcheria scaricata per remastersys dove è finita
<glpiana> amba, eh, vediamo. digita: dpkg -l | grep remaster
<fernando60> buon pomeriggio. come posso cercare le netiquette per non sbagliare con i contatti.grazie per l'aiuto.fg
<glpiana> !paste | amba
<ubot-it> amba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> fernando60, netiquette per non sbagliare i contatti.. cioè?
<fernando60> per essere educato con tutti voi.
<glpiana> ah con noi :)
<glpiana> !irq | fernando60 queste son le regole dei canali di ubuntu-it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'irq'
<fernando60> pignolo...con tutti...
<glpiana> !irc | fernando60 queste son le regole dei canali di ubuntu-it
<ubot-it> fernando60 queste son le regole dei canali di ubuntu-it: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> fernando60, qui invece la netiquette http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette
<fernando60> grazie a presto
<glpiana> ciao fernando60
<amba> gipiana,non c'è niente da pastare e ritornato al prompt
<glpiana> amba, oki, allora dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> amba, vediamo se ha roba da levare
<fernando60> ho eseguito.. devo solo leggere. grazie
<amba> gipiana, Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<fernando60> ciao glpiana ho cambiato nome per essere meno anonimo
<glpiana> fernando60, mmm... non mi pare tu abbia cambiato nome :)
<glpiana> amba, allora un altro controllo che puoi fare è tramite il gestore pacchetti che trovi in sistema amministrazione
<fernando60> ieri mi sono loggato con altro...
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<glpiana> amba, a sinistra in basso, clicca su origine e vedi se hai dei pacchetti che vengono da quel repository di linuxmint
<fernando60> da ieri ho letto quasi tutti i manuali del nbook omnibook hp...
<fernando60> ieri svevo 60 anni e due figli..oggi ho ancoratutto ma 61.
<nicotano> !chat | fernando60
<ubot-it> fernando60: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fernando60> ok a buon intenditor..
<fernando60> ubuntu-it-chat
<fernando60> #ubuntu-it-chat
<amba> gipiana, ho scritto linux mint in cerca e non è uscito niente
<glpiana> amba, non i cerca, vedi a sinistra in basso che ci son dei tasti? uno si chiama origine
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installato il cubo come desktop e funziona  ma non riesco a farlo rimanere con la forma del cubo nel monitor sapete come si fa  grazie
<reddos> gia ho ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> reddos, in che senso vuoi far rimanere il cubo come desktop?
<amba> gipiana, si ho cliccato origine e poi cerca
<reddos> per intero  piu piccolo del monito che si veda tutti i suoi lati
<glpiana> amba, no no clicca su origine e poi guarda sempre a sinistra ma appena più in alto
<glpiana> amba, vedi elencati i vari repo da cui sono presi i pacchetti. lì è elencato linuxmint?
<reddos> se premo ctrl alt si rimpicolisce ma quando lascio ritora la pagina a tutto schermo
<glpiana> reddos, mai sentita sta roba. e a che servirebbe?
<reddos> io lo visto su google ma non riesco farlo
<glpiana> reddos, vabbè, ma visto che esula un po' dal supporto passa a porre il "problema" su #ubuntu-it-chat
<amba> si ho guardato non ce nè manco uno
<glpiana> amba, e se invece, sempre a sinistra in alto, clicchi su locale? vedi molti pacchetti con la spunta?
<reddos> guarda    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530032/
<amba> gipiana,  locale ? non lo trovo
<K99Brain> reddos, prova questo: ctrl+alt + click del tasto centrale
<reddos> ecco come lo vorrei e possibile    http://www.blogwol.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/750px-cube-reflection.jpg
<cento> y0
<reddos> niente
<K99Brain> reddos, tasto destro invece del centrale?
<reddos> come dici te lo fo con il mauser ma poi ritorna come prima non rimane piu piccolo in modo che si veda tutte le facce del cubo
<DAMN3dg1rl> salute a voi, o mortali
<amba> saluti a tutti chiudo
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<Beppe> cia a tutti mi sapete dire come si esegue uno script..?
<Beppe> *o
<OverMe> che genere di script?
<Beppe> sinceramente non so nemmeno cosa sia uno script comunque lo hanno copia incollato in un file txt
<Beppe> altro nn saprei dirti
<OverMe> !paste | Beppe
<ubot-it> Beppe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> vediamolo
<Beppe> OverMe,  te lo faccio vedere volentieri però non devi fare commenti su qll che cè scritto ok??
<OverMe> :O
<Beppe>  prometti ??? ;D
<OverMe> no
<Beppe> ok  grazie lo stesso dell' aiuto..! :)
<nicotano> buonasera
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... Ho appena installato TuxGuitar, ma non suona... ho messo anche timidity ma nada
<laidon> sera
<laidon> è possibile ripristinare su maverick il timer di 60 secondi ai tasti di riavvio/arresto? Grazie
<ivan_> <jester-> ciao...sei tornato...
<ivan_> ???
<K99Brain> laidon, che timer?
<laidon> K99Brain, quello che faceva il conto alla rovescia dei 60 secondi e poi eseguiva
<K99Brain> laidon, e partiva quando? pigiando su arresta sul''appletta nella barra?
<laidon> partiva non appena si schiacciava uno dei tasti arresta, riavvia, ...
<K99Brain> laidon, ho avviato la macchina virtuale con gnome e non vedo timer
<K99Brain> magari in maveriicl l'hanno tolto
<K99Brain> maverick*
<laidon> è quello che ho scritto esordendo :)
<K99Brain> in kde c'è un timeout
<laidon> volevo appunto ripristinarlo su maverick come era nella versione precedente
<K99Brain> in gnome mi sa che lo hanno tolto e non credo che possa essere rimesso
<laidon> ma magari c'era un qualche file di configurazione o proprio è una funzione eliminata?
<K99Brain> boh, forse, ma io non lo so, mi spiace
<laidon> occhei
<nicotano> laidon, puoi farlo da shell, man shutdown
<laidon> vero nicotano ma non è per me, non posso chiedere di fare il comando da shell...
<nicotano> laidon, fai uno scriptino eseguibile e lo fai lanciare oppure gli scrivi la stringa da passare su alt+F2
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> oilà nicotano
<laidon> nicotano, potrebbe essere una soluzione lo scriptino :)
<nicotano> laidon, nelle prime righe del man c'è scritto come usare TIME
<laidon> se non sbaglio c'è il timer già come opzione in shutdown
<nicotano>  shutdown arranges for the system to be brought down in a safe way.  All
<nicotano>        logged-in users are notified that the system is going down and,  within
<nicotano>        the last five minutes of TIME, new logins are prevented.
<nicotano> la variabile TIME devi valorizzarla credo
<laidon> questi comandi richiedono permessi root per caso?
<nicotano> si
<laidon> azz
<nicotano> nemmeno la password sa digitare il tuo user?
<glpiana> lol
<laidon> ma è utente semplice
<nicotano> laidon, ma che problema ha a chiudere subito
<nicotano> io ho sempre odiato quel minuto di attesa
<laidon> che spesso e volentieri abituato a win schiaccia e basta e si dimentica di confermare lo spegnimento
<laidon> mi sa che dovrà imparare a stare più attento
<nicotano> ovvio
<glpiana> nicotano, forse tramite gconf-editor si può togliere la conferma
<glpiana>  /apps/gnome-session/options/logout_prompt
<glpiana> Se abilitata, gnome-session chiede conferma prima di terminare una sessione.
<nicotano> glpiana, sessione gnome non shutdown
<glpiana> nicotano, sempre che abbia capito di che parlate :)
<glpiana> nicotano, dici che lo fa solo per la sessione?
<nicotano> credo e non voglio provare :)
<K99Brain> glpiana, lui rivorrebbe il timeout di 60 secoondi
<glpiana> K99Brain, azz, a che pro?
<K99Brain> eh, chiediglielo
<K99Brain> -.-'''
<nicotano> glpiana, quel logout_prompt mi sembra ...
<laidon> glpiana, almeno se si scorda di confermare, lo spegne da solo dopo un minuto
<glpiana> nicotano, sì, vero. finisco gli aggiornamenti e provo
<glpiana> <nicotano> laidon, ma che problema ha a chiudere subito
<nicotano> che aggioramenti ? glpiana
<laidon> glpiana, che capita che si scorda di confermare lo spegnimento
<glpiana> nicotano, un po' di tutto. 88 mega, kernelozzo compreso
<glpiana> laidon, oki, e se sparisse la richiesta di conferma andrebbe bene?
<nicotano> glpiana, maverick ?
<glpiana> nicotano, sì
<OverMe> dis? /apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_restart_shutdown
<laidon> credo sarebbe meglio, stavo cercando anche quella soluzione in alternativa nel gconf-editor
<glpiana> Non visualizza i dialoghi di conferma per azioni di fine sessione, riavvio e arresto
<glpiana> OverMe, molto meglio
<glpiana> laidon, segui il percorso indicato da OverMe
<laidon> sì ci guardo, grazie
<glpiana> reboot
<laidon> ok, trovato e selezionato
<laidon> comunque la soluzione dei 60 secondi a me pareva un buon compromesso tra lo spegnere subito e il dover confermare altrimenti non si spegne
<laidon> opinione personale
<laidon> domattina parlo con Mark e vediamo che si può fare per la 11.04
<K99Brain> in kde tale compromesso c'è ancora
<laidon> ma a me piace lo gnomo :)
<max_sme> ciao con ktorrent mi rimane in stallo per parecchi giorni è un problema slo di ricettori oppure si puo migliorare?grazie
<_FabioNET_> in cghe senso di ricettori?
<_FabioNET_> XD
<_FabioNET_> probabilmente il fiel non ha abbastanza fonti da cui scaricare
<max_sme> esatto mi sono espresso male
<_FabioNET_> :D
<max_sme> il fatto è se si può migliorare
<_FabioNET_> be penso di si
<_FabioNET_> e' in continua evoluzione il software
<_FabioNET_> ma penso ceh non sia quello ikl problema
<_FabioNET_> forse se il file torrent ha un link che non ha fonti sufficienti a scaricare
<_FabioNET_> basta cambiarlo
<_FabioNET_> sempre se e' presente in altro server torent
<max_sme> devo ricercarlo su ktorrent?
<_FabioNET_> si
<max_sme> ok
<_FabioNET_> vedi quante fonti utente e' agganciato
<_FabioNET_> al server
<max_sme> si
<_FabioNET_> se sono molto poche e' difficle ceh scarichi
<_FabioNET_> e te lo trovi in stallo
<_FabioNET_> logicsmente
<max_sme> esatto
<max_sme> mi rimane per parecchi giorni
<_FabioNET_> infatti
<dominik> [Enrico], ciao, posso disturbarti un attivo se ci sei?
<[Enrico]> dominik: se hai una domanda su ubuntu falla pure a tutti. io leggo se so rispondo :)
<dominik> no piu che altro è una questione non appartenente al mondo linux, diciamo privata
<dominik> [Enrico], la domanda riguarda una cosa credo stupida, siccome ricordo che tu sapevi usare matlab, volevo farti una domanda
<[Enrico]> dominik: guarda io non ricordo più una acca di matlab ormai mi spiace. ma puoi fare la domanda in chat
<[Enrico]> !chat | dominik
<ubot-it> dominik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dominik> [Enrico], ok provo li, tutto rigurda un passaggio di una variabile da un file ad un'altro
<leonessa> ciao a tutti ho scaricato mp3 da amule ma non riesco a capire dove finiscono i file scaricati
<leonessa> ma non c'e' nessuno?
<leonessa> ciao
<leonessa> ciao
<ceon1> sera
<paolo> che è
<leonessa> ciao
<deadsoul> ciao
<deadsoul> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<The-Jag> avrei bisogno di aiuto con le playlist di banshee
<The-Jag> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<SamQasbah13> salve a tutti
<SamQasbah13> ho un problema
<SamQasbah13> il problema è il seguente
<SamQasbah13> ciao.
<SamQasbah13> Cercando di installare texmaker da synaptic ho questo messaggio:
<SamQasbah13> [code]texmaker:
<SamQasbah13>  Dipende: libqt4-network, ma non sta per essere installato
<SamQasbah13>  Dipende: libqtwebkit4, ma non sta per essere installato
<FloodBotIt1> SamQasbah13: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<SamQasbah13> ciao a tutti
<SamQasbah13> allora, riposto il problema avendo incollato un po di testo su paste-bin
<attempt> SamQasbah13 non incollare in canale ma usa paste altrimenti il bot ti butta fuori :)
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SamQasbah13> si, infatti, incollo su paste.
<SamQasbah13> il pronblema è il seguente:
<SamQasbah13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530223/
<SamQasbah13> si tratta della installazione di texmaker, non mi riesce
<SamQasbah13> synaptyc mi da una serie di messaggi di errore
<Sbidiguda> ciao scusate mi aiutate? sto tentando di registrarmiin un sito ma non riesco non so come mai potete guardare dove sbaglio?  http://gogonet.gogo6.com/main/authorization/signUp?target=%2F&xg_source=badge
<Sbidiguda> sarebbe un sito dove pare sipossa attivare l'ip publico con fastweb traite un server
<Sbidiguda> tramite un server
<Sbidiguda> ma mi leggete?
<attempt> SamQasbah13 prova ad usare aptitude da terminale  sudo aptitude install texmaker e vedi che dice.
<Sbidiguda> dici a me attempt ?
<SamQasbah13> ok provo
<Sbidiguda> attempt,  per favoremi aiuti?
<SamQasbah13> risponde >>> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Sbidiguda> ma perchenon mi rispondete ?
<attempt> Sbidiguda  devi mettere l'email e due volte la pass e data di nascita. poi sotto devi mettere nel campo le due parole che leggi sopra lo stesso. quelle scritte strane.
<attempt> se non metti quelle esatte non vai avanti
<Sbidiguda> si ma l'ho fattoper due volte sta cosa  dimettere  email e duevolte la pas
<Sbidiguda> homesso pure la prola codice
<attempt> SamQasbah13 sudo apt-get install aptitude
<SamQasbah13> ok
<SamQasbah13> installando...
<attempt> Sbidiguda allora o scrivi male qualcosa oppure non gli piace la tua mail oppure e' fuori di testa il server e non e' colpa tua.
<attempt> Sbidiguda  scrivi ipv6 nel campo dove te lo chiede
<SamQasbah13> allora aptitude installato, il comando di prima risponde così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530237/
<attempt> sotto la data di nascita e prima dell'ultimo campo con le parole scritte strane.
<Sbidiguda> OK ADESSO RIPTOVO
<Sbidiguda> riprovo
<attempt> mah.
<attempt> SamQasbah13 dagli no
<SamQasbah13> ok
<Guest11020> aiuto
<attempt> poi pasta
<Guest11020> ciao sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Guest11020> ho un problema:
<SamQasbah13> e dunque: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530238/
<Guest11020> E: Tipo "n" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bean123ch-burg-lucid.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco delle sorgenti. Correggere il problema nella configurazione del repository. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest11020> chi può aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema: E: Tipo "n" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bean123ch-burg-lucid.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco delle sorgenti. Correggere il problema nella configurazione del repository. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<attempt> SamQasbah13 e qui dovresti dirgli di si (sperando che i pacchetti della versione precedente non ti sballino il funzionamento di altri programmi- alle perse fai un update e li rimetti alla versione piu' recente.- ps copiati i paste in un file di testo cosi' ti ricorderai tutti i passaggi e i pacchetti quali erano)
<Guest11020> fra773/NikNIkName
<SamQasbah13> sto provando...
<attempt> per sicurezza cosi' al limite rimetti come era prima.
<SamQasbah13> texmaker installato... sembra funzionare...
<Sbidiguda> caz attempt   ma continua a uscire la x rossa con stomessaggio  Please correctly answer “Spam buster question: Another way of writing internet protocol version six?”.
<Sbidiguda> I still can't sign up.
<SamQasbah13> provo qualche riga latex...
<Sbidiguda> ma che cavolo vuoldire
<Sbidiguda> mi mette un ponto di domanda che cavolo è
<SamQasbah13> ... compila correttamente, sia dvi che il pdf...
<SamQasbah13> sembra tutto a posto, GRAZIE infinite
<attempt> Sbidiguda che io sappia la risposta e' ipv6 lo devi scrivere dove lo chiede.
<Sbidiguda> ma non so dove mettere sta risposta
<SamQasbah13> attempt sei stato prezioso. a buon rendere.
<attempt> se leggi quella pagina
<SamQasbah13> ciao
<attempt> ciao SamQasbah13
<Sbidiguda> non cè nessun campo dove scriverlo
<attempt> vedi che te lo chiede dopo la data di nascita
<Sbidiguda> a gia hai ragione è scritto in rosso pure
<Sbidiguda> devo solo scrivere ipv6?
<attempt> gia'
<Sbidiguda> ok adesso rofaccio tutto
<Sbidiguda> attempt,  secondo te funziona comunque sta cosa con fastweb?
<attempt> non ne ho la piu' pallida idea
<Sbidiguda> VABE TENTAR NON NUOCE
<attempt> non usare il maiuscolo
<Sbidiguda> az  scusa continuo a mettere il maiuscolo
<Sbidiguda> per sbaglio
<Sbidiguda> caz dai e ridai cel'ho fatta
<attempt> qui comunque sei ot
<attempt> queste domande falle solo in chat
<Sbidiguda> vabe ok
<Sbidiguda> prima ho domandato e nessuno mi ha risposto
<kiefer> hallo
<kiefer> Se io voglio provare ad usare la shell, cosa devo fare per scoprire a che programma è associato un determinato fies?
<kiefer> file
<AntonioBlob> kiefer spiegati meglio
<kiefer> es: file .pdf (so che si apre con Document Viewer ) mettiamo che io non sappia qual'è il programma come lo scopro??
<AntonioBlob> file nomefile
<AntonioBlob> ti dice che file è
<AntonioBlob> che tipo di file è
<kiefer> AntonioBlob: e con che programma lo posso aprire me lo dice?
<AntonioBlob> no questo no
<AntonioBlob> lo devi vedere tu
<kiefer> come?
<kiefer> metti che io stia usando solo la shell
<AntonioBlob> se usi solo la shell non puoi leggere i pdf
<kiefer> riprovo a spiegarmi
<AntonioBlob> ho capito quello che vuoi, ma credo non sia possibile
<AntonioBlob> quando installi un programma devi conoscere il nome del programma
<kiefer> AntonioBlob: sono in riga di comando (con interfaccia grafica funzionante), vado da una parte all'altra del mio sistema , cp files, mk ettccc... Arrivo ad un certo punto che in una cartella trovo un file e non so quale programma è associato a quel file.
<kiefer> non c'è un man o help o altro che mi dice , questo file lo puoi aprire con x, y,z programma??
<AntonioBlob> no non c'è
<kiefer> che sdig
<AntonioBlob> il concetto di file è diverso da quello di windows
<reyarth> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AntonioBlob> linux non fa nessuna differenza sui file
<kiefer> ubot-it:  io uso ubuntu,
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'io uso ubuntu,'
<kiefer> AntonioBlob:  grazie
<AntonioBlob> prego :)
<provaubuntu> sera
<provaubuntu> qualche anima pia mi spiega come sistemare la scheda video?
<attempt> che scheda hai?
<provaubuntu> eh.. da dove lo vedo?
<provaubuntu> devo riavviare win?
<attempt> apri il terminale
<provaubuntu> ah
<provaubuntu> aperto
<attempt> ci scrivi lshw | grep Vga   quello che esce lo metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<provaubuntu> ci provo
<provaubuntu> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<attempt> asp
<attempt> lshw e basta. poi scorri ad un certo punto vedrai la vga che hai.
<provaubuntu> è che mi sparisce la freccetta del mouse ed altre amenità del genere.. credo sia colpa della scheda
<provaubuntu> product: RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<provaubuntu> credo sia questa vero?
<attempt> si una ati
<attempt> provaubuntu come e' installato ubuntu? con wubi oppure hai fatto un dualboot?
<provaubuntu> dualboot
<attempt> allora prova ad aprire driver hardware lo trovi sotto sistema nel menu credo.
<attempt> lui fa' una ricerca. vedi se ti propone di attivare un driver specifico. se si lo attivi. lui lo scarica e lo installa da solo.
<provaubuntu> esce scritto: nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema!
<attempt> ok ma ti dovrebbe proporre l'attivazione di un driver specifico per la scheda.
<provaubuntu> macchè.. è tutto vuoto
<provaubuntu> forse devo disabilitare gli effetti visivi
<attempt> quelli disabilitali subito
<attempt> pare per la tua che non siano disponibili driver open accellerati.
<provaubuntu> prima avevo l'8 e funzionavano..
<provaubuntu> vabè..
<attempt> parlo di maverick
<attempt> quindi per ora disabilita gli effetti. vedo se c'e' un driver ati adatto.
<provaubuntu> tolti ma il mouse si 'perde' sempre
<provaubuntu> :)
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon  leggi qui
<attempt> Schede dalla serie Radeon 7000 alla serie Radeon HD4000  Per queste schede video il driver libero Radeon è attivato in maniera predefinita ed è l'unico utilizzabile su Ubuntu 9.04 e rilasci successivi. Per ulteriori informazioni, fare riferimento alla guida relativa.
<provaubuntu> quindi dovrebbe gia essere installato?
<attempt> si il radeon
<attempt> comunque leggi il link.
<provaubuntu> si grazie gli ho dato un'occhiata
<provaubuntu> ma essendo a totale digiuno di linux...
<provaubuntu> se comincio coi 'sudo' va a finire che mi faccio na sudata proprio!
<provaubuntu> :)
<provaubuntu> mi scoccia solo che col 9 funzionava tutto bene
<provaubuntu> o l'8.. non ricordo cosa c'era montato prima
<attempt> ti ci vuole uno piu' ferrato di me a questo punto. comunque la modifica nomodeset la potresti provare.
<sargio> sono nuovo di ubuntu. Ho installato la versione 10.10 laptop su un Asus centrino con 512mb ram. ho sbagliato oppure no? Dovevo installare la desktop? Mi da qualche problema di visualizzazione
<provaubuntu> ti ringrazio comunque per la pazienza!
<sargio> chiedo scusa ho installato la netbook
<attempt> sargio la desktop la giudico migliore comunque. hai abbastanza ram per installarla.
<sargio> come posso fare senza dover ripartire d'accapo? Ora ho solo ubuntu sulla macchina
<DAMN3dg1rl> salute a voi mortali, la dea vi augura un buon riposo
<ivan_> ragazzi...una domanda
<ivan_> per avviare ubuntu dal cd live
<ivan_> è sufficiente usare lo stesso cd per l'installazione? O si deve scaricare altro??
<antonio_> raga, chi di voi a un asus con express gate installato?
<antonio_> nessuno si intende di express gate?
<riccardo_> irc://irc.darksin.it/marjuana
<crazyduck> ubuntu  non aggiorna più perchè mi dice pachetti  non affidati
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-12
<roxdragon> crazyduck,
<roxdragon> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> mi sa che è ora di cristonare con infostrada
<megazaino> gionro
<megazaino> giorno
<Bullterrier> buondì
<ivano> buongiorno a tutti
<ivano> mi aiutate?faccio risorse immagini e si apre vlc succede cosi' per i video o musica documenti
<ivano> ma com'e' possibile?
<ivano> nessuno lo sa????
<ivano> disinstallo vlc?
<ivano> certo che stamattina non siete proprio d'aiuto
<ivano> vabbe' disinstallo
<ivano> niente sempre la stessa cosa
<ivano> ma come e' possibile sta cosa
<Bullterrier> ivano:
<Bullterrier> ivano: vediamo se riesco a darti una mano
<ivano> grazie ho risolto co nautilus
<ivano> e da li ho fatto apri con
<Bullterrier> esatto
<Bullterrier> ivano: allora buona giornata
<ivano> ci metto un po' ma poi ci arrivoooo ehehheh  grazie lo stesso
<ivano> anche a te
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<maurizio__> ragazzi mi è scomparsa l'icona della connessione di rete dal pannello, come posso ripristinarla?
<glpiana> maurizio__, vedi la bustina sul pannello?
<maurizio__> glpiana, la bustina che sarebbe?
<maurizio__> glpiana, ubuntu notifier?
<glpiana> maurizio__, la bustina che ti da le segnalazione dei messaggi in chat e posta elettronica
<glpiana> vabbè se non ce l'hai aggiungi al pannello l'applet indicatore
<glpiana> maurizio__, o è quella p è l'area di notifica
<glpiana> *o
<maurizio__> glpiana, mi ha aggiunto un'altra bustina
<maurizio__> glpiana, l'ho rimossa
<glpiana> maurizio__, mmm... apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep nm-app
<maurizio__> ho scritto nm-applet ed è ricomparsa,
<glpiana> BENE
<glpiana> ops
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, ho problema di avvio con netbook edition, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<massimo18> coldboy: magari se esponi il problema...
<coldboy> grazie! allora, ci mette una vita a fare il boot e ho problemi con il login (il suono di sistema si ripette + e+ volte)
<massimo18> coldboy: e questo lo ha sempre fatto oppure è sopravvenuto ora?
<coldboy> dunque, ha iniziato con 10.10 desktop edition, quindi ho pensato di passare a net ed ma il problema rimane e mi sembra peggiori, a volte si blocca e devo riavviare di forza...
<glpiana> coldboy, ma hai un netbook?
<maurizio__> glpiana, c'è un modo per coneettersi al wireless da terminale?
<coldboy> si, toschiba n200
<massimo18> coldboy: e come sei passatto alla net?
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> *passato
<glpiana> maurizio__, sì che c'è. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FDispositiviSenzaFili%2FWiFiHowTo
<coldboy> via usb fatta con creatore dischi
<massimo18> ?
<maurizio__> glpiana ok
<massimo18> coldboy: non ho capito
<coldboy> ho installato sistema operativo su chiavetta usb, possiamo andare in finestra privata? è + facile parlare
<massimo18> coldboy: questo è un canale di supporto e quello che viene detto può servire anche ad altre persone quindi il privato è sconsigliato
<coldboy> ah ok, nn ci avevo pensato, tnx
<massimo18> coldboy: prova a rifare l'installazione o forse è un problema di chiavetta altro non so dirti
<coldboy> capito, grazie.
<Serpico> ciao genteeeeeeee
<amba> buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che xfavore mi sa dire come trovare l'app "pidgin" , su app>internet non la vedo thx
<OverMe> amba, lo devi installare, di default è installato empathy non pidgin
<amba> OverMe, ok siccome sul sito consigliano pidgin , empathy va bene lo stesso o pidgin è migliore. Fra le app da inst comunque ho gia provato a guardare ma cisono solo i plugin per pidgin
<nati> buona giornata a tutti sapete dirmi se ce qualche modo di vedere i videomadiaset su ubuntu 8.04 alternate grazie
<OverMe> amba, empathy è altrettanto valido, provalo e vedi se ti pace
<nati> mediaset
<amba> ok ora lo provo ciaooo  thx
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<miky_> ciao
<miky_> chi può darmi una mano?
<jester-> !chiedi | miky_
<ubot-it> miky_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<miky_> voglio sapere se su un mio pc vecchio con 1,20ghz e 256 di ram mi conviene installare ubuntu o xubuntu. Per installare la versione corretta c'è una guida e  una volta installato posso usare internet con adattatore usb wifi?
<jester-> xubuntu
<miky_> ci sono problemi con adattatore usb wifi con xubuntu?
<jester-> una volta installato se  non la riconosce attacchi il filo e vieni qui
<jester-> miky_: il sistema è sempre lo stesso xubuntu o altro
<miky_> ok, posso comunque lasciare xp e tenere contemporaneamente xubuntu?
<jester-> miky_: certo che si. però se non hai spazio libero devi ridurre la partizione xp per far spazio e ubuntu
<miky_> comunque non ho porte ethernet solo usb ed con il filo nn posso collegarmi
<jester-> va vè magari hai culo che la riconosce
<jester-> altrimenti vieni qui da altro pc
<miky_> ok, spero di non aver problemi nell'installazione. Grazie mille!
<jester-> miky_: riduci la partizione xp da live con gparted senza creare un'altra partizione, subito dopo va in installazione e scegli di usare lo spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> che si arrangi l'installer a fare il resto
<miky_> sarebbe gparted?
<jester-> l'editor partizioni
<miky_> ma si trova nell'installazione o devo scaricarmelo?
<jester-> si trova nel cd di installazione
<amba_> si può usare empathy , su questo canale ? Se si come si fa , io non ho nessuna esperienza di chat ho provato a buttare qualche dato su empathy ma non so come farlo funz
<jester-> amba_: boh è comunque una ciofeca per irc, usare xchat?
<amba_> dvevo scaricarlo?
<jester-> !xchat | amba_
<ubot-it> amba_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> non gnome-xchat
<miky_> ok mi metto all'opera ciao
<jester-> cià
<paoprimo> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio netbook msi però sento il disco che si spegne ed avvia in continuazione dopo un tot di secondi.... su win non lo fa... come posso risolvere?
<paoprimo> il sistema è notevolmente rallentato ed ho paura di fondere il disco.
<paoprimo> scusate... forse ho trovato come risolvere il comando è sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda (infatti adesso il ronzio non si sente più e se provo a mettere il valore 1 il ronzio ricomincia)  però come faccio a farlo funzionare automaticamente ad ogni avvio?
<paoprimo> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<paoprimo> non ne capisco molto
<enrico_> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<enrico_> avrei bisogno di una info.. se c'è qualcuno batta un colpo..
<roxdragon> enrico_,  dica tutto
<enrico_> ciao!
<enrico_> vorrei installare ubuntu
<enrico_> mai usato prima
<enrico_> con win xp
<roxdragon> non sai come installarlo?
<enrico_> all installazione dovevo caricare i driver della scheda madre o i driver sata ( non ricordo) tutto questo via dischetto
<enrico_> volevo sapere se è la stessa cosa per ubuntu
<roxdragon> naaaaaaaa
<roxdragon> quello solo per xp
<enrico_> ah ok
<vincenzo_> salve sono sono volevo chiedere se in questa chat è possibile anche scaricare dei film
<roxdragon> metti il cd e via
<enrico_> quindi metto il cd e non dovrei avere problemi?
<enrico_> ottimo
<roxdragon> nono nessun problema
<enrico_> mi riesci a linkare una versione
<roxdragon> nemmeno per l installazione delle periferiche
<roxdragon> hai un pc o portatile?
<enrico_> un fisso
<roxdragon> ok spe
<roxdragon> enrico_,  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<roxdragon> scegli la 10.04
<roxdragon> non la 10.10 a mio parere la 10.04 è meglio.. poi fai tu ;)
<roxdragon> vincenzo_, nono
<enrico_> grazie 1000!
<roxdragon> ;)
<enrico_> pensa che ho un portatile, mi si è rotto lo schermo e non posso riscuotere la licenza di win7 che era preinstallato..
<enrico_> cose da matti
<vincenzo_> ok grazie, chiedo ancora scusa per ubuntu esiste un programma tipo power script come per windows per scaricare file
<roxdragon> enrico_,  è scritta la licenza di 7
<roxdragon> !chat | enrico_
<ubot-it> enrico_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> non conosco power script
<enrico_> ok grazie!
<vincenzo_> e tipo mirc però accedi a molti canali in contemporanea
<roxdragon> ;)
<roxdragon> boh
<roxdragon> !p2p vincenzo_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'p2p vincenzo_'
<roxdragon> ops
<roxdragon> !p2p | vincenzo_
<ubot-it> vincenzo_: Condivisione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione - Server: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ServerPeerToPeer
<vincenzo_> no, tipo mirc, se puoi fare una ricerca su google, vedi meglio
<roxdragon> !chat | vincenzo_
<ubot-it> vincenzo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo_> capisco
<Enrico_> una domanda, quando installerò il modem, userò il cd fornito o altro?
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: che tipo di modem è? è un router per caso?
<Enrico_> è un modem router wireless
<Enrico_> dgn2000 di netgear
<Enrico_> ma di solito nei cd di installazione ci sono anche i driver per linux?
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: non ti serve alcun driver
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: se è un router funzionerà senza alcun driver particolare
<Enrico_> invece se fosse solo modem?
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: certo ti serviranno i driver della tua scheda di rete (che al 99.9% funzionerà senza problemi da sola) e della scheda wireless, ma per il router in se non ti serve assolutamente niente
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: dipende, ma in generale non serve niente se usa un'interfaccia standard
<[Enrico]> (tipo se è un modem USB seriale standard, non serve niente, linux ha già il driver per USB modem standard integrato, alla peggio lo devi solo caricare a mano)
<Enrico_> altra domanda: quando installo ubuntu,  i driver della scheda madre sono già contenuti o li devo cercare?
<[Enrico]> se è un modem ethernet non ti serve niente di sicuro in quanto ethernet è standard
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: allora con ubuntu (e qualunque altro linux) la stragrande maggioranza dei driver sono già inclusi e installati automaticamente. gli unici che a volte devono essere installati a mano sono i driver della scheda video e quelli delle schede wireless
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: il resto alla peggio richiede solo aggiustamenti di configurazione
<Enrico_> ah ok ottimo!
<Enrico_> ah, curiosità, in questa chat le persone sono utenti amatoriali com eme o è un servizio offerto da ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: è un servizio offerto dalla comunità
<Enrico_> ok!! grazie mille delle info!
<Enrico_> gentilissimo!
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: quindi siamo per la maggior parte utenti, ma alcuni sono sviluppatori
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: prego figurati ^^
<[Enrico]> Enrico_: cmq lo facciamo nel nostro tempo libero
<nicotano> salve
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve mortali
<guest__> buon pomeriggio, capita anche a voi che con firefox 3.6 alcune pagine si chiudano da sole e alcune volte anche lo stesso firefox?
<roxdragon> sinceramente no! prova a usare chrome guest__
<nicotano> guest__, prova a disattivare  i vari add-on se sono installati
<guest__> ho installato moonlight ma il problema sussiste da prima, proverò ad reinstallare chrome
<Dav_> ciao a tutti
<Dav_> desidererei un aiuto
<nicotano> !chiedi | Dav_
<ubot-it> Dav_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> ola
<Dav_> grazie in anticipo. il problema è il seguente: durante l'installazione di ubuntu 10.10 nella schermata "installa" dove avviene l'inserimento delle infomazioni personali, nome, nome pc ecc.. non posso andare più avanti
<glpiana> Dav_, la barra in basso prosegue?
<Dav_> si fino a pronti per continuare
<glpiana> dopodichè?
<Dav_> dopo ciò tasto avanti oscurato posso solo tornare indietro
<Dav_> mi capita con la distribuzione a 64bit e con quella a 32 bit
<glpiana> Dav_, e compili completamente la schermata in questione?
<Dav_> assolutamente si
<glpiana> Dav_, hai voglia di postare una schermata?
<glpiana> !image | Dav_
<ubot-it> Dav_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dav_> ok vedo tra un pò di ritornare con l'immagine in questione
<Dav_> thanks
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> Dav_, puoi anche collegarti durante l'installazione volendo
<Dav_> in che senso?
<Dav_> al web?
<glpiana> Dav_, fai partire il livecd, invece di avviare immediatamente l'installazione lo "provi" così che puoi connetterti alla chat da firefox (trovi il link sulla pagina di ubuntu)
<Dav_> se il live cd si avvia significa che il supporto cmq è buono
<glpiana> Dav_, non necessariamente. potrebe essere danneggiato in parti che no nvengono ette. comuqneu fai sta schermata e magari connettiti direttamente da livecd
<Dav_> ok farò così
<Dav_>  atra poco
<glpiana> ok
<Dav_> hey guys
<Dav_> sto esegunedo il  live cd procedo all-installazione__
<glpiana> ok
<Dav_> premetto che nelle precedenti volte che ho tentato ad installare da boot del cd io direttamente partivo con l-installazione e non con la prova del cd...
<glpiana> Dav_, non credo cambi granchè
<Dav_> ah ok.
<Dav_> si e ribloccato alla schermata della disposizione tastiera stavolta. posto l-immagine...
<glpiana> !image | Dav_
<ubot-it> Dav_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dav_> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/8874/screenshotep.png
<glpiana> Dav_, nella colonna destra cosa hai selezionato?
<Dav_> qualsiasi cosa selezioni non cambia niente
<glpiana> Dav_, nemmeno se la provi?
<Dav_> no >*
<Dav_> ho provato tutte le voci una ad una
<glpiana> ma da quelc he vedo neanche indietro puoi andare
<glpiana> *quel che
<Dav_> questa volta neanche indietro
<glpiana> la barra sotto avanza?
<Dav_> no ferma come nell-immagine
<glpiana> Dav_, avevi controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<nicotano> Dav_, hai controllato md5sum l''integrità del file iso scaricato ?  prova a fare installazione con versione alternate se hai poca ram
<Dav_> no ma l-ho scaricata tre volte dal sito
<glpiana> !md5sum | Dav_ controlla
<ubot-it> Dav_ controlla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Dav_> ho 4gb di ram
<nicotano> Dav_,  scarica la 64bit  da http://releases.ubuntu.com/ controlla  md5sum  e masterizza alla piuì bassa velocità possiibile su disco vergine
<nicotano> più**
<Dav_> ok il tempo materiale delle operazioni
<Dav_> thanks
<Synaptic> ragazzi come faccio a impostare apache2 in modo che io mi possa scambiare i file in maniera rapida con un'altro pc connesso alla mia rete?
<Synaptic> l'indirizzo locale del mio fisso da cui voglio prendere file è 192.168.1.175 solo che se lo scrivo nel browser dell'altro pc connesso alla stessa rete
<Synaptic> non trova nulla
<Synaptic> mentre se lo faccio in locale sul mio pc trova tutto
<fuser80> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi?non riesco a installare l'internet key della vodafone (ho tentato impostando una nuova connessione e installado i pacchetti ma nulla),chi può aiutarmi?
<e-DIO-t> Synaptic: hai settato il listen address di apache?
<giordano> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a configurare il wi-fi e la scheda video di un sim 2000?
<Synaptic> e-DIO-t,  mi hanno risposto gia dicendo che non si puo e che devo usare ftp
<glpiana> giordano, un sim 2000 cosa è?
<Shin3> Synaptic, ma non è suff configurare una cartella in condivisione?
<Synaptic> non so come settarla scusatemi
<giordano> un notebook  12"
<Synaptic> siccome l'altro pc con cui devo prendere roba non è ubuntu è un mac
<e-DIO-t> sambashare?
<Shin3> e-DIO-t, l amia considerazione è sbagliata?
<glpiana> giordano, sei collegato col pc in questione ora?
<Shin3> \o glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Shin3 :)
<giordano> si con la lan
<e-DIO-t> Shin3: no anzi :P a dire il vero basterebbe anche ssh
<glpiana> giordano, ok, apri un terminale, scrivi lspci                e incolla su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> ok
<Shin3> e-DIO-t, va beh se è nuovo con la condivisione samba è piu semplice e manco deve usare shh o ftp
 * e-DIO-t annuisce.
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530710/
<e-DIO-t> comunque sul "non si puo' fare" non mi trovo d'accordo.
<glpiana> giordano, digita lsmod   e metti su pastebin
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530712/
<Shin3> Synaptic, per quanto ne so devi impostare sul mac la cartella in condivisione )magari con la possibilità di modificare la stessa cartella),magari abilitare la possibilità di poterla modificare tutti-utente o gruppo di utenti poi vai in rete con ubuntu cerchi la cartella condivisa e accedi a essa.dovrebbe chiederti gruppo di appartenenza e password(tua di admin)
<Shin3> spero di non aver detto castronate
<gigirock> funziona bonjour in ubuntu ?
<glpiana> giordano, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware-nonfree
<giordano> ok
<fuser80>  qualcuno può aiutarmi?non riesco a installare l'internet key della vodafone (ho tentato impostando una nuova connessione e installado i pacchetti ma nulla),chi può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> fuser80, hai già cercato sul forum?
<giordano> fatto non mi ha dato nessun errore
<fuser80> no, mi dai il link??
<glpiana> giordano, allroa digita: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<glpiana> !forum | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<giordano> ok
<fuser80> grazie ora vedo
<giordano> ha terminato l'istallazione
<glpiana> giordano, riavvia il pc e torna qui
<giordano> ok
<Shin3> samba funziona con sistemi misti tipo mac non ho mai avuto la possibilità di provare
<Shin3> era una domanda
<e-DIO-t> si!
<e-DIO-t> era una risposta.
<Shin3> ok
<e-DIO-t> [per lo meno con windows e mac funziona]
<Shin3> e si windows sapevo che funzionava ma visto il problema di Synaptic mi è venuto il dubbio
<Synaptic> nulla, non riesco a passarmi file con un portatile nella mia rete nemmeno via ftp
<Synaptic> non mi fa collegare via ftp alla mia ubuntu box
<e-DIO-t> Synaptic: mi sorge un dubbio, ma stiamo parlando "lan-lan"?
<Synaptic> stiamo parlando di un router alice.... con connesso un pc fisso (ubuntu) con ip locale: 192.168.1.175 ed  un portatile (macbook) connesso via wi-fi con un ip locale 192.168.1.31
<Synaptic> io devo trasferire file dal fisso (ubuntu) al macbook
<Synaptic> ok ci sono riuscito
<Synaptic> è normale che la velocità di invio ftp con un pc sulla stessa rete sia bassa ovvero (2.3) mega?
<Synaptic> non dovrebbe andare ad almeno... 15-16?
<amba> buon pomeriggio
<giordano> sono tornato ci sei glpiana?
<giordano> la scheda wi-fi ora funziona. ora vorrei attivare gli effetti grafici del desktop
<Dav_> hey guys
<Dav_> ho scaricato da releases.ubuntu.com, ho eseguito il cecksum ed ho masterizzato a 4x
<Dav_> ola
<glpiana> giordano, ci sono
<glpiana> Dav_, funziona ora?
<Dav_> sto installando un sec
<Dav_> attualmente sn nella schermata successiva a quella del blocco di poco fa...
<Dav_> glpiana ma non è che sbaglio nell'impostare le partizioni?
<Dav_> e poi si pianta?
<glpiana> Dav_, non ne ho idea. come potrei saperlo?
<glpiana> Dav_, ma se non andassero bene immagino te lo direbbe
<glpiana> Dav_, ora sta proseguendo?
<Dav_> appunto
<Dav_> copia dei file
<Dav_> niente da fare ... mi sta facendo impazzire http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2416/screenshotsp.png
<BlackZ> Dav_: scegli "dav" come nome utente invece di "Dav" e vedi se va
<Dav_> lol
<Dav_> miracolo
<Dav_> una maiuscola
<glpiana> BlackZ, perchè fa sto scherzo?
<BlackZ> glpiana: perché non è possibile aggiungere utenti il cui nome inizia con una lettera maiuscola
<glpiana> BlackZ, non lo sapevo
<Dav_> grazie raga
<Dav_> sto continuando yauhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<glpiana> BlackZ, è un bug riportato?
<BlackZ> glpiana: non ho controllato
<glpiana> BlackZ, ma era una cosa già a te nota?
<jester-> ma è un bug o una scelta
<BlackZ> glpiana: sempre usato username iniziante con lettera minuscola per il mio account utente ma mi pare abbastanza evidente che non è possibile continuare poiché non è possibile aggiungere un utente la cui lettera iniziale è maiuscola; aggiungerei un avviso
<jester->  BlackZ segnala che fra un paio d'anni lo fanno
<jester-> forse
<BlackZ> jester-: non è detto; potrebbe essere già stato risolto in natty :)
<jester-> ho poca fede
<MartyS> Salve!
<BlackZ> jester-: è stato risolto in natty
<felix_> ragazze ho capito che "xbuntu" utilizza xfce4.... ma ubuntu che cosa utilizza? gnome o kde ?
<felix_> ragazzi
<felix_> scusate ho sbagliato a digitare
<felix_> ^^
<OverMe> gnome
<felix_> differenze quali sono ?
<glpiana> felix_, gogol ---->
<martyS> Kubuntu utilizza kde
<felix_> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao felix_
<felix_> ok ma quindi non vi sono differenze sostanziali giusto ? o no ?
<glpiana> felix_, differenze ce ne sono, ma non è questo il posto per parlarne. entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<felix_> ok pardon
<coltkern> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ad impostare all'avvio di ubuntu 10.10 lo spin_down dell'hd a 0?
<coltkern> in maniera automatica ad ogni riavvio?
<felix_> dimanda tecnica come metto un icona hd sul desktop ? di un hd che ho montato gigolo ?
<glpiana> felix_, gigolo?
<felix_> si
<OverMe> felix_, si dice escort, anche per gli uomini
<glpiana> lol
<felix_> ^^
<OverMe> felix_, seriamente, che vuoi dire?
<felix_> vabbe' insomma come faccio a mettere un benedetta icona sul desktop di xfce4 del mio hardisk  ?
<felix_> che apre tipo il mio 2 hardisk ?
<coltkern> felix_ : guarda stavo per aiutarti... però ora che hai detto xfce4 non saprei
<felix_> uhu come si sarebbe fatto in ubuntu ?
<felix_> ^^ forse passo a quello a questo punto..
<glpiana> felix_, hai messo xubuntu perchè hai poche risorse sul pc?
<Odo> coltkern, in teoria basta dare sudo hdparm -y tuo_hd
<Odo> coltkern, tipo sudo hdparm -y sda
<felix_> zi su un pc vecchio ma forse riesco a montarcelo ubuntu .. e un paentium 1,6 ghz 512 ram nvidia come scheda grafica ecc ^^
<felix_> 0do e questo su ubuntu metterebbe un icona sul desktop ?
<glpiana> felix_, prova se l'hai messo da poco
<Odo> felix_, in verita ho risposto alla domanda di coltkern
<glpiana> lol
<felix_> vabbe'
<felix_> scusat
<coltkern> odo: scusami ma poi al riavvio funziona
<Odo> assolutamente no
<Odo> coltkern, se vuoi farlo in automatico, nel senso se e' un disco che sai gia' che deve andare in standby
<Odo> allora devi metterlo da qualche parte
<Odo> anche in rc.local metti il comando e al riavvio va in standby
<coltkern> odo : ti spiego il problema è su un portatile dove si sente il disco che si spegne ed accende in continuazione, dopo ricerche ho visto che si risolve tutto con il comando sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda però al riavvio devo rimettere il comando.
<Odo> esatto con quel comando setti il timeout
<Odo> allora
<Odo> se vuoi metterlo in modo definitivo, edita /etc/rc.local e metti dentro una riga in cui scrivi quella roba senza sudo
<coltkern> odo ok provo immediatamente
<coltkern> odo : ho inserito il comando si è riavviato come posso vedere che stato ha lo spindown?
<coltkern> odo : ho inserito il comando si è riavviato come posso vedere che stato ha lo spindown?
<Odo> coltkern, spetta eh
<coltkern> odo: ok scusa .... è che la connessione cade
<Odo> coltkern, stai usando lucid?
<coltkern> è maverick
<Odo> coltkern, ok installa smartmontools
<Odo> e poi dai sudo smartctl -a
<Odo> con quel comando dovresti vedere lo stato anche dello spindown
<coltkern> odo : ok ora provo
<coltkern> odo: so uscite un sacco di scritte
<coltkern> che devo cercare?
<Odo> spin_down time non c'e'?
<coltkern> odo: c'è spin_up time
<Odo> be' in teoria se c'e' poco spin_up time e' chiaramente down
<coltkern> cioè?
<coltkern> non ho capito?
<e-DIO-t> odo: spin_up vs spin_down => tempo d'attivita' vs tempo di idle?
<coltkern> no comunque adesso che sto ascoltando bene continua a fare il difetto
<Odo> e-DIO-t, spin_up dovrebbe essere il tempo in cui l'hd e' attivo
<Odo> quindi se hai uno spin_up relativamente basso o confrontandolo con un altro hd, e' inferiore, puoi dedurre che l'hd e' andato in sospensione
<Tyler> salve a tutti
<coltkern> ok... però riavviando non funziona
<Odo> coltkern, fai vedere cat /etc/rc.local
<Loborc> qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi una guida per installare rtorrent+wtorrent?
<coltkern> forse anche se lo inserico nel file /etc/rc.local non lo carica all'avvio... dimenticavo.. sto usando ubuntu netbook 10.10
<coltkern> c'è solo exit 0 e poi sotto hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda
<Odo> coltkern, e io percio' ti chiedevo il paste
<Odo> perche' cosi' non funzionera' mai
<Odo> devi metterla prima di exit 0
<coltkern> ahhh ok
<coltkern> e che il pc dove sto facendo le prove ora sta senza connessione
<Bullterrier> sera
<coltkern> odo sto riavviando ora ti dico
<coltkern> odo: forse va
<Odo> ah forse?  ok dai
<Odo> coltkern, poi se va gli scriviamo a quelli di hdparm eh? :D
<glpiana> lol
<coltkern> :D si si
<coltkern> grazie della dritta
<Odo> ma figurati
<coltkern> però se mi è permesso fare una piccola critica ad ubuntu e canonical poxo?
<coltkern> è più un consiglio
<coltkern> mi è concesso?
<glpiana> coltkern, non qui, questo è il canale di supporto
<glpiana> !chat | coltkern
<ubot-it> coltkern: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<coltkern> ok
<coltkern> grazie
<dust1> ciao a tutti! perchè firefox 4 beta 7 su ubuntu è diverso da windows, infatti su ubuntu non c'è il tasto unico in alto a sinistra ma c'è ancora la barra dei menu.
<DAMN3dg1rl> buona sera a voi, esseri destinati alla scomparsa ;)
<nati> buona sera sapete dirmi se ce il modo x vedere videomediaset su ubuntu hardy 32 bit
<zani> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<ErVito> !chiedi | zani
<ubot-it> zani: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Diels-Alder> ciao chiedo consiglio stampante multifunzione laser perfettamente compatibile
<Diels-Alder> vorrei spendere massimo 150€
<zani> Ho un problema con la mia scheda grafica, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 da 2 settimane per cui non date nulla per scontato.
<zani> ho aperto anche un thread sul forum di Ubuntu ma me lo hanno completamente ignorato :(
<zani> c'è qualcuno che ha voglia di aiutare un nabbone come me?
<Diels-Alder> che è successo?
<zani> credo che non mi funzionino i driver..
<zani> le applicazioni 3D non vanno e quando ho provato ad installare i driver proprietari al boot mi si è impallato tutto, lo schermo è diventato viola e si bloccava
<Diels-Alder> che scheda?
<zani> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series] [1002:9589]
<Diels-Alder> hai googlato?
<zani> MOLTO
<zani> :)
<ErVito> lol
<zani> è una scheda vecchia ma ha sempre fatto il suo dovere.. si lo so le ATI non vanno molto d'accordo con linux!
<Diels-Alder> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Diels-Alder> provato?
<Diels-Alder> dopo l'installazione?
<zani> dei driver proprietari?
<Diels-Alder> http://pimpmylinux.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/ati-compiz-e-ubuntu-lucid-risistemare-le-cose/
<Diels-Alder> googla meglio
<Diels-Alder> immagino che possa fungere lo stesso
<nicotano> buonasera
<zani> mmm interessante XD
<Diels-Alder> io uso solo nvidia... ti aiuto come posso
<zani> areyouawizard.jpg
<Diels-Alder>                       cosa?
<zani> niente.. hai voglia di seguirmi un attimo? non voglio fare casini
<zani> ok adesso riavvio grazie per la dritta cominciavo a perdere la speranza!
<Diels-Alder> okok
<Diels-Alder> prova
<Diels-Alder> io scappo
<Diels-Alder> ciauz
<Tabagista> ciao ragazzi
<Tabagista> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere riguardo Deluge?
<ErVito> !chiedi | Tabagista
<ubot-it> Tabagista: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Tabagista> ah....non sapevo funzionasse in questo modo,è la prima volta che entro
<Tabagista> Quando da un solo file .torrent contentente tanti files ne scarico solo alcuni (di solito con pack di files) Deluge (sia la 1.2.2 sia la 1.3.1) mi scarica anche files che NON ho selezionato (sempre tra quelli disponibili nel .torrent), però questi files sono "fittizi". In pratica quelli che seleziono,me li scarica tranquillamente, mentre alcuni di quelli che non seleziono,me li ritrovo lo stesso nella cartella download(di dimen
<Tabagista> ma se provo ad aprirli non me li fa aprire (comunque sul client se seleziono ad esempio 15gb di files,mi dice che ha scaricato esattamente 15gb);inoltre a conferma del fatto che sono fittizi vi mostro una cosa che ho notato: ho scaricato alcuni files di un pack (30gb su un totale di 80 e passa gb), vedendo le proprietà della cartella dove ho detto a Deluge di scaricare i files mi dice che è 50.2gb; la cosa è assurda perchè s
<Tabagista> (da monitor di sistema) mi dice di avere ancora liberi sull'HDD sforo (ed anche di molti gb) la capacità totale del mio HDD (che è appunto 80gb, 72.3 utilizzabili).
<Tabagista> Inoltre nella cartella che uso per i download di Deluge mi stò trovando spessissimo file con nomi strani tipo "gfsdfa.exe" (di qualche centinaio di kb) e documenti di testo semplice (di 0 kb) con un lucchetto sopra (capita che appaiano anche quando NON stò scaricando nulla). Ho formattato da massimo un paio di settimane, da allora ho sempre e solo usato Deluge come client torrent e come software emulati con Wine ho uso solo Te
<Tabagista> Sul pc con windows con uTorrent se seleziono 5 files di un torrent, mi scarica solo quei 5 files
<Tabagista> e le dimensioni della cartella sono quelle corrette, inoltre mi hanno detto altri utilizzatori di Deluge o Transmission che anche a loro funziona correttamente. Quindi non è un bug del protocollo torrent
<K99Brain> Tabagista, dimensioni a parte dei file in via di scaricamento, quale è il problema di preciso?
<Tabagista> Mi dà dimensioni non veritiere (maggiori della realtà), in realtà non sono propriamente in via di scaricamento,dato che i files selezionati sono completi,infatti il torrent poi risulta in seed sul client. Inoltre ho la creazione di questi .exe è abbastanza fastidiosa (mi hanno detto che potrebbero essere proprio loro la causa di questa "disfunzione"). La mia principale preoccupazione è che venga visto come cheating da alcun
<K99Brain> Tabagista, se scarichi porno da siti non avvidabili è ovvio che in mezzo ci trovi pure dei virus in formato .exe per windows, ma questi non hanno nessun effetto in ubuntu e quindi non possono alterare le dimensioni
<K99Brain> Tabagista, piuttosto, entra nella cartella dei file scaricati e vedi bene cosa hai
<K99Brain> e cosa non hai
<Tabagista> 1) non scarico porno
<K99Brain> se se
<Tabagista> 2) forse non hai letto bene.... i files si autogenerano anche se il pc non viene usato
<K99Brain> impossibile
<K99Brain> li stai scaricando
<Tabagista> ma stai scherzando?
<K99Brain> no
<K99Brain> i virus si "autogenerano"
<K99Brain> e in ubuntu questo non è possibile
<K99Brain> i virus sono per win
<Tabagista> proprio per questo ho specificato gli utilizzi che faccio di Wine :)
<K99Brain> Tabagista, devi controllare tu per bene cosa scarichi
<K99Brain> wine?
<K99Brain> e che lo usi a fare?
<K99Brain> Tabagista, hai idea di quanti client torrent ci sono a parte transmission e deluge?
<Tabagista> Teamviewer....l'ho scritto prima
<K99Brain> Tabagista, e tu vai a infogliarti con wine?
<Tabagista> Teamviewer non è un client torrent
<K99Brain> !torrentclients | Tabagista
<ubot-it> Tabagista: Questi sono alcuni client torrent che potete trovare nei repo: transmission vuze unworkable torrentflux rtorrent qbittorrent deluge ctorrent ktorrent bittorrent bittornado azureus
<K99Brain> e che è teamviewer?
<Tabagista> desktop remoto
<K99Brain> !teamspeak
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'teamspeak'
<K99Brain> !info teamspeak
<ubot-it> Package teamspeak does not exist in lucid
<K99Brain> va beh, quella è un'altra cosa
<K99Brain> Tabagista, per desktop remoto ubuntu integra gia di suo vinagre, ottimo client vnc
<Cyanide> ciao ho qui sotto mano un portatile e la cam sembra non funzionare almeno con cheese anche se rilevata
<Tabagista> appunto...l'ho detto perchè sul forum mi hanno detto che poteva essere a causa di Wine
<Tabagista> quindi ho specificato fin da subito che l'unico programma che uso con wine è teamviewer
<K99Brain> Tabagista, comunque non credo sia quello la causa
<Tabagista> stò uscendo pazzo per questo dannato problema
<K99Brain> Tabagista, apri la cartella dove hai scaricato i file e guarda per bene cosa hai
<K99Brain> Tabagista, lascia stare quello che dice deluge
<Tabagista> allora aspetta
<Tabagista> ti faccio un altro esempio; è lunghetto,uso pastebin?
<Cyanide> cam logitec orbicam non funziona
<K99Brain> Tabagista, non mi servono esempi
<Tabagista> e cosa ti devo dire
<Tabagista> ho un pack
<K99Brain> Tabagista, mi servono screenshot oppure pastebin di comandi ls nelle cartelle "incriminate
<Tabagista> di cui ho scaricato solo 29.9gb (e deluge dice che è effettivamente così)
<Tabagista> se vedo le "proprietà" della cartella
<K99Brain> Tabagista, ti ho detto di lasciar stare cosa dice deluge
<Tabagista> mi dice che è 50gb
<K99Brain> Tabagista, apri la cartella e guardaci dentro
<K99Brain> cosa c'è?
<Tabagista> i files che ho scaricato
<Tabagista> + files fittizi
<Tabagista> che potevo selezionare dal .torrent ma che NON ho selezionato
<K99Brain> fittizi =?
<Tabagista> fittizi = non reali
<Tabagista> infatti se ci clicco sopra neanche si aprono
<Tabagista> mi dice
<K99Brain> Tabagista, saranno mica i file temporanei di deluge?
<Tabagista> no....
<K99Brain> Tabagista, alcuni client torrent danno la possibilità di riservare in anticipo lo spazio su disco, e lo fanno creando appunto dei file
<Tabagista> sì,come deluge
<K99Brain> eh
<Tabagista> ed è l'unico modo per selezionare solo alcuni file dal .torrent
<Tabagista> perchè se si seleziona l'allocazione compatta ti devi scaricare tutto il contenuto del .torrent
<K99Brain> beh, se hai scaricato quello che ti serve, il resto cancellalo
<Tabagista> ma la mia preoccupazione non sono questi files in sè per sè
<Tabagista> è il fatto che ciò venga visto come cheating (= imbrogliare) dai tracker
<Tabagista> per questo voglio evitarlo
<Tabagista> visto che comunque non è normale che accada una cosa del genere
<K99Brain> beh, cambia client
<K99Brain> ce ne sono tanti
<Tabagista> era proprio quello che volevo evitare :D
<K99Brain> perchè?
<Tabagista> perchè a parte questo inconveniente
<K99Brain> !torrentclients | Tabagista
<ubot-it> Tabagista: Questi sono alcuni client torrent che potete trovare nei repo: transmission vuze unworkable torrentflux rtorrent qbittorrent deluge ctorrent ktorrent bittorrent bittornado azureus
<Tabagista> mi sembra il più completo
<Tabagista> mi trovo bene con Deluge
<Tabagista> e leggero
<K99Brain> si ma se il comportamento non ti va bene, usane un'altro
<Tabagista> eh ma visto che ad altri fruitori di Deluge
<K99Brain> ktorrent è per kde, ma è ottimo
<Tabagista> funziona perfettamente, credo che il problema sia mio e non del client
<K99Brain> avrai qualche impostazione particolare per i file temporanei, secondo me
<Cyanide> mi pare di aver capito che la logitec orbicam funzioni con i drive gspca ma come li abilito?
<Tabagista> bho,tra le impostazioni
<Tabagista> non vedo nulla che si riferisca ai files temporanei
<Tabagista> a parte la differenza di allocazione che ti dicevo prima
<turnon> ciao
<turnon> sto installando un deb mi da questo errore http://pastebin.com/qE9BF1zC
<Cyanide> ho scaricato i drive spca per la cam ma la compilazione mi da errori
<turnon> l'errore  installando il deb è lo stesso errore che dà il gestore aggiornamenti installando lo stesso pacchetto da repository ufficiali.
<Peace-> turnon: che diavo di paccheto è quello
<turnon> The full story: karmic 64, pacchetto da installare OOO 3.2.1 it, precedente versione OOO 3.1.0. Primo tentativo: aggiornamento openoffice ( alla versione 3.2.0) da repository launchpad, durante l'aggiornamento nei dettagli del gestore aggiornamenti vedo le linee postate nel pastebin ( http://pastebin.com/qE9BF1zC ) con quello strano errore di [ Attendevo: "="    ^ ] + [ ....nel file 7usr7share...debrebuild...etc etc ] aggiornamento openO
<turnon> completato lo stesso, lo avvio e noto lentezza incredibile. Secondo tentativo: disinstallo openoffice con sudo apt-get remove openoffice* e scarico il deb della versione (3.2.1) da openoffice.com, lo estraggo nella home, e da terminale lancio: sudo dpkg -i OOO320_m18_native_packed-1_it.9502/DEBS/*.deb  ma l'installazione si arresta son quell'errore postato sul pastebin.
<turnon> Peace-, ora il pc fa anche degli strani beep quando scrivo sulla tastira (non sempre, ogni tanto ), comincio a preoccuparmi...
<Peace-> turnon: guarda ...
<Peace-> quando incasinate la distro è sempre cosi
<Peace-> ma tenere i repository ufficiali
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> non fare cazzate ?
<Peace-> :D
<Cyanide> niente da solo non ci riesco ho bisogno di voi questa cam logitec del portatile che sembra necessiti dei drive gspca non riesco a farla andare
<turnon> Peace-, scusa ma launchpad non sono repository ufficali?
<Peace-> Cyanide: kde o gnome?
<Cyanide> gnome
<Peace-> turnon: no
<Peace-> turnon: quella è porcheria fatta da boh
<Peace-> non c'è supporto per quella roba li...
<Peace-> ognuno installa a suo rischio... e pericolo
<Peace-> io con repo ppa mi sono piallato tutta la distro :D
<Peace-> per installare openshot per esempio
<Cyanide> Peace-, quello che ho capito è che ha bisogno il modulo gpsca
<turnon> Peace- , si ho capito ma sono i repo ufficiali di Oracle, non pincopallino....
<K99Brain> turnon, era proprio fondamentale avere la 3.2.1 ? la 3.2.0 non avdava bene?
<turnon> K99brain andava bene la 3.1, la 3.2.0 è mooolto più lenta, la 3.2.1 non riesco a installarla...
<K99Brain> turnon, togli il ppa non ufficiale e rimetti a posto openoffice
<K99Brain> turnon, i repo di oracle sono di oracle, quelli di ubuntu sono testati e sicuri per le distro ubuntu
<turnon> k99brain, quindi apt-get remove openoffice*, tolgo i repo di oracle e reinstallo  OOO dai repo ufficiali?
<K99Brain> turnon, è sempre meglio non andare a cercare grane
<turnon> K99brain ora lo so non lo faccio +
<K99Brain> turnon, piu o meno, non so se ti si sono infilate delle librerie strane, però
<K99Brain> turnon, intanto togli il ppa
<turnon> k99brain si è quello che pensavo anch'io
<K99Brain> turnon, hai lucid o maverick?
<turnon> k99brain karmic 64
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> turnon, una volta che hai tolto il ppa: aptitude search ~o
<turnon> k99Brain ok
<K99Brain> turnon, e dovresti avere l'elenco dei pacchetti... per così dire... potenzialmente problematici
<K99Brain> turnon, ah, mettici anche un sudo apt-het update di mezzo, prima del search di aptitude
<K99Brain> apt-get *
<turnon> k99Brain con l'* ?
<K99Brain> turnon, no no, il * è per dire che è una correzione, avevo scritto sbagliato
<K99Brain> turnon, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> quest è il comando corretto
<turnon> k99Brain ok
<turnon> K99Brain pastebin?
<K99Brain> si, fai vedere
<K99Brain> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cyanide> praticamente ho scaricato i drive spca5xx ma la compilazione mi da errore 2
<turnon> K99Brain eccolo, pieno di errori nei pacchetti... http://pastebin.com/UCnpiiLd
<turnon> K99Brain azzarola riporta anche linux-headers e linux-image...sono nella c*cca?
<K99Brain> turnon, non sono errori, sono i pacchetti che aptitude ti consiglia di togliere perchè non sono nei repo ufficiali
<turnon> K99Brain mi ero già impaurito...
<K99Brain> turnon, prendi nota dei pacchetti openoffice
<turnon> K99Brain ma quel linux-headers e image teoricamente li dovrei togliere?
<K99Brain> turnon, vedo un libstdc++5, quello si che è styrano, e poricoloso che aptitude veda un problema li
<Cyanide> qui l'errore durante la compilazione dei drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/530849/
<K99Brain> turnon, è un kernel 2.6.31-15
<K99Brain> turnon, lo saprai tu se lo hai messo
<K99Brain> lo stai usando?
<turnon> K99brain il gestore aggiornamenti lo ha messo...
<K99Brain> turnon, si ma lo ha messo dopo che hai abilitato che repo?
<turnon> K99brain no ho il 2.6.31.22
<K99Brain> turnon, backports? proposed?
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve
<K99Brain> turnon, se è un kernel vecchio che non usi, lo puoi pure togliere
<Davide_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<turnon> K99brain ah ok...
<K99Brain> turnon, è pure possibile che proviele da jaunty, avevi jaunty e hai aggiornato?
<ivan_> Ciao. Ho Ubuntu 9.04. Quando il pc è inattivo per un po' di tempo va in sospensione e si blocca anche il download di torrent. E' possibile impostare per non far andare il pc in sospensione o lasciare comunque che i p2p funzionino? grazie
<turnon> K99brain no sempre karmic
<Cyanide> ivan_, opera sulle impostazioni del salvaschermo
<turnon> K99brain mi piacciono le installazioni da zero anche perchè uso i driver proprietari ATI...
<K99Brain> turnon, ok, comunque sia, a parte i pacchetti openoffice, l'unico possibile problemo lo vedo in quel libstdc++5
<K99Brain> turnon, e anche in lib32stdc++5
<K99Brain> quelle due sono preoccupanti
<K99Brain> ma per adesso non toccarle
<turnon> K99brain quindi come suggerisci di agire...
<K99Brain> turnon, disinstalla i pacchetti openoffice
<Cyanide> ivan_, sistema preferenze salvaschermo e togli le due spunte avvia salvaschermo e bloccare lo schermo
<K99Brain> turnon, l'elenco lo hai, disinstallai, poi reinstalla il pacchetto openoffice.org
<K99Brain> turnon, usa purge per toglierli
<turnon> K99brain sudo apt-get remove openoffice* ....e  sudo apt-get remove ooobasis*
<K99Brain> turnon, sudo apt-get remove --purge è meglio
<Cyanide> jester-, io ti rompo lo so ma ce la fai a darmi una mano con questa cam il pc non è mio e lo dovrei restituire al più presto...funzionante
<turnon> K99brain sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice* ....e  sudo apt-get remove --purge ooobasis*   ??
<K99Brain> turnon, poi ricontrolla con aptitude search ~o
<K99Brain> turnon, si
<K99Brain> prova
<turnon> ok
<ivan_> Ok grazie
<turnon> K99brain anche il purge da quell'errore [ Attendevo: "="   ^  ] etc etc .... in fondo a questo pastebin: http://pastebin.com/3gGy4nBy  e a metà dice che non ha rimosso alcune directory perchè non erano vuote...
<Andrea> c'è qualche italiano?
<Guest34691> hey?
<Cyanide> veramente credo siamo tutti italiani
<Guest34691> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest34691> ah scusa
<Guest34691> è la prima volta che sono qui
<K99Brain> turnon, sudo rm -r /opt/openoffice.org3
<Guest34691> qualcuno mi può aiutare con i driver video?
<K99Brain> turnon, dopo di che, mettimi su pastebin il contenuto del file /usr/share/menu/debrebuild
<Guest34691> è?
<K99Brain> Guest34691, che scheda video?
<Guest34691> qualcuno mi aiuta con i driver video??
<Guest34691> oh grazie
<Guest34691> allora ho una ati radeon
<Guest34691> x1650 pro
<Guest34691> ho scaricato i driver
<Guest34691> e letto in mille forum
<Guest34691> ma nn va nulla
<Guest34691> come faccio?
<K99Brain> Guest34691, è vecchioccia
<K99Brain> Guest34691, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Guest34691> 10.10
<Guest34691> che faccio quindi? ora lavora senza accelerazione 3d
<K99Brain> Guest34691, quella scheda credo sia troppo vecchia per il driver proprietario
<K99Brain> Guest34691, devi usare il driver open
<turnon> K99brain debrebuild: http://pastebin.com/6TzFj43Z
<K99Brain> Guest34691, che probabilmente già stai usando
<Guest34691> questi mi consentiranno il pieno utilizzo?
<Guest34691> della scheda?
<K99Brain> Guest34691, si, il driver open supporta anche il 3D, anchew se leggermente meno performante del driver proprietario
<Guest34691> scusami ma so che per la mia scheda ci sono i driver catalist 9.3
<Guest34691> e quelli sono supportati
<Guest34691> ma non me li installa
<K99Brain> turnon, è una roba strana, quella
<K99Brain> turnon, non so da dove venga, ma io la farei fuori subito
<turnon> K99brain che suggerisci?
<K99Brain> turnon, anche perchè usa l'italiano
<K99Brain> turnon, prima cosa, andare a vedere che roba è /usr/bin/debrebuild.gambas
<Guest34691> non ci capisco un cazzo
<Guest34691> perchè mi chiamo guest?
<K99Brain> Guest34691, i driver proprietari non funzionano col le versioni nuove di Xorg, non puoi usarli
<K99Brain> Guest34691, devi usare i driver open
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest34691, perchè stavi usando il nick di uno registrato, che ti ha sbattuto fuori
<K99Brain> Guest34691, e ti chiami Guest34691 perchè il nick che avevi scelto, Andrea, è stato registrato da qualcun'altro
<Andre92> oh ecco fatto
<K99Brain> Andre92, usa i driver open
<Andre92> dove li piglio sti open
<DAMN3dg1rl> Andre92, potresti registrarlo, come il FloodBotIt1 ti stalkerà
<K99Brain> Andre92, apri un terminale: lsmod | grep -i radeon
<Andre92> ok
<Andre92> faccio
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, su ubuntu non servono i firmare-linux-nonfree per i radeon ?
<Andre92> non succede nulla
<DAMN3dg1rl> non gli hai installati allora..
<DAMN3dg1rl> spe
<Andre92> figa era così bella la mia slackware
<Andre92> qui nn va un cazzo
<turnon> K99brain ho ritrovato la situazione, volevo modificare un deb e ho installato uno script da qui: http://www.uielinux.org/guide-e-tutorial/4-software/344-modificare-un-pacchetto-deb.html
<DAMN3dg1rl> Andre92, http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Driver_ATI_Radeon_Open
<DAMN3dg1rl> segui questa.. se ti serve una mano higlighta
<K99Brain> turnon, bon, e che modifiche hai fatto?
<turnon> K99brain se leggi nella pagina poche cose, ho installato quel .deb...
<K99Brain> turnon, ok, toglilo
<K99Brain> turnon, e togli anche quei /usr/bin/debrebuild.gambas  e   /usr/share/menu/debrebuild
<Andre92> Sto seguendo la guida
<Andre92> a un punto dice
<Andre92> aprite il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Andre92> io non ce l'ho
<Andre92> che faccio?
<Andre92> lo creo io?
<turnon> K99brain ok tolto, ora il comando aptitude search ~o da questo: http://pastebin.com/UsN7F0MU
<K99Brain> Andre92, si, crealo
<Andre92> ok bella
<K99Brain> turnon, ok, adesso: sudo apt-gett clean
<K99Brain> turnon, sicuro che hai tolto i ppa, si?
<K99Brain> apt-get*
<turnon> K99brain si rimossi...
<Cyanide> niente sto continuando a sbattermi in giro per il web ma non trovo il modo di far funzionare la cam integrata in un portatile acer
<K99Brain> turnon, ok, fai il clean e poi installa il pacchetto openoffice.org
<turnon> K99brain ok vado...
<madamevalerie> signori salve a tutti mi chiedevo se qualcuno può darmi una mano: dopo aggiornamenti di routine è scomparso l'audio su ubuntu 10.04
<madamevalerie> non ho tempo per approfondirne le cause
<madamevalerie> ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno più espperto di me sa darmi una soluzione
<madamevalerie> grazie
<madamevalerie> p.s. non è la prima volta, ma non so quale guida cercare
<Andre92> K99Brain ho creato il file me è nella root e non me lo sposta in /etc/X11/
<Andre92> Come posso creare un file in /etc/X11/
<Andre92> non riesco
<K99Brain> Andre92, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K99Brain> cena
<K99Brain> a dopo
<Andre92> ok
<Andre92> grazie
<jessy90> ciao
<miky_> ciao io ho provato ad installare xubunto però ho notato che, se attivo l'opzione degli aggiornamenti e quella per l'installazione di software di terze parti , l'installazione non procede correttamente dandomi un errore 9
<miky_> sono riuscito a ovviare il problema non selezionando i due campi. Però ho notato che selezionando la partizione vuota, l'installazione arriva quasi alla fine e si è bloccata
<DAMN3dg1rl> miky_, se non le abiliti ?
<polis> seraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<turnon> K99brain installato, ma quando apro un file di calc crash al volo....vorrei ripetere l'installazione perchè nei dettagli del gestore pacchetti c'erano degli avvertimenti strani che non ho fatto in tempo a salvare ( chiudi automaticamente era spuntato)...quindi uso il gestore pacchetti e spunto rimuovi completamente o uso apt purge?
<miky_> dopo sono entrato in live e ho ridimensionato le partizioni dando la possibilità ad xubunto di avere più spazio nell'hard disk precisamente 22 gb per xb e 50gb liberi
<Andre92> COME RIAVVIO X??
<Andre92> qualcuno può dirmelo?
<Andre92> riavvio tutto il pc?
<miky_> selezionando le partizione libero ho messo come  opzione disco logico e file system xct4
<miky_> e come mounth / è giusto?
<ivan_> Sera a tutti...
<milo_> sssssssssera!!! :)
<miky_> chi mi aiuta?
<ivan_> ho dovuto reinstallare Xp per un errore di sistema, chi mi aiuta a ripristinare il grub per ubuntu???
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, avvia la live di ubuntu
<ivan_> già fatto...
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai un secondo pc per caso ?
<ivan_> sì...ma nn nelle vicinanze
<miky_> come procedo a reinstallare tutto?
<turnon> K99brain sudo apt-get remove -purge openoffice* dà gli stessi errori del gestore pacchetti quando installo openoffice: http://pastebin.com/ZRZ6VjQm
<milo_> raga esiste un qualche cosa per eliminare i 74minuti del blocco film su megaupload..??
<miky_> quando arrivo alla schermata della partizione e aggiungo parte libera come setto le impostazioni?????
<pigeta> buona sera
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> stavo leggendo in rete diverse guide, ma non vorrei fare eccessivi casini...preferisco qualkosa di sicuro...o qualkuno ke mi segua...
<pigeta> ho un problemino penso di aver fottuto il sistema operativo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, avvicinati ai pc cos' famo passo passo
<milo_> pigeta: hahaha sei un grande!!!!
<miky_> vabbè vedo di risolvere il problema da solo
<miky_> grazie mille!!!
<milo_> miky_: se so ti aiutavo..
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> me ne servono 2 quindi??
<milo_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Cyanide> oggi do di matto con questa webcam
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, non ti servono...
<ivan_> non posso spostare i pc fissi...
<DAMN3dg1rl> puoi connetterti ad irc con la live ?
<ivan_> son già connesso ad irc con la live
<DAMN3dg1rl> ah dillo prima
<pigeta> adesso sono su un live vorrei salvare il salvabile ma ho problemi con il mount del hd5
<ivan_> :-) non importa...
<Cyanide> ivan_, sei uscito prima che finissi di spiegarti controlla anche sistema preferenze gestione alimentazione mettere il computer in pausa se inattivo per
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> son pronto ad agire...
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, sai il /dev/sdXY della partizione / di ubuntu ?
<madamevalerie> S.O.S.
<ivan_>  <Cyanide> non ho mai parlato con te...
<Cyanide> allora era un altro ivan_
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, la sai o meno ?
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> allora Ubuntu è sda3, mentre XP sda1
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<ivan_> ok
<ivan_> fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi in ordine sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ___ sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc ___ sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ivan_> ok...i comandi sono delimitati da -- e ____
<ivan_> giusto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, ___ questo
<DAMN3dg1rl> -- sono parti del comando :D
<ivan_> ok...volevo capire quello :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> è stato un mio errore in effetti
<ivan_> --bind: command not found
<ivan_> sorry :-)
<ivan_> ok..fatto tutto
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, sudo chroot /mnt
<DAMN3dg1rl> con questo sei entrato in ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> quindi dovresti dare un sudo update-grub
<ivan_> ok ;-)
<pigeta> per vedereper forzare il mount di una partizione ext3?
<ivan_> tuttavia ho ricevuto alcuni piccoli errori...te li pasto??
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530871/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, dovrebbe essere apposto
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma per sicurezza grub-install /dev/sda
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> ok, mi fido...tento un riavvio? ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> e poi update-grub
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<pigeta> se do mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 mi da un errore mount:no buffer avaible
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, sta andando ?
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> ho fatto anke gli altri 2 comandi
<DAMN3dg1rl> pigeta, che cosa stai usando ??? ubuntu di quanti anni fa ???
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, errori nada ?
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> ciò ke mi turbano sono righe come "ls: impossibile accedere a /media/7813-4B1E: Nessun file o directory"
<pigeta> ma che sono su una live che provo a montare una partizione
<DAMN3dg1rl> pigeta, pasta il risultato di fdisk -l
<turnon> K99brain pulito tutto e reinstalla la 3.1, ora funziona tutto ed è un missile come prima...per la cronaca disinstallando da terminale o da gestore pacchetti openoffice lascia due librerie che danno fastidio se installi versioni precedenti o più aggiornate: URE e UNO-LIBS3 che vanno tolti a mano...grazie infinite k99brain per il tuo aiuto ora funziona tutto alla perfezione!
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> mi era già capitato di dare in passato update-grub e non erano mai comparse
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, perchè probabilmente winzooz te l'aveva tritato molto in profondità
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> praticamente ho dovuto reinstallare XP perchè era saltato il MRB di Winzozz..non vorrei che quelle voci siano degli strascichi del problema o no??
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, ora escono fuori ?
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> con il comando update-grub sì...cmq forse è bene riavviare e vedere che succede...
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, prova
<K99Brain> turnon, bene
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai un exit
<DAMN3dg1rl> e riavvia
<ivan_>  <DAMN3dg1rl> ok..a fra poco allora...
<pigeta> un attimino
<turnon> K99Brain sei stato molto gentile ti ringrazio ancora e ti saluto... :)
<K99Brain> di nulla
<Cyanide> allora mi tocca proprio rinunciare con la cam del portatile?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, perchè ?
<pigeta> ora ho trovato una 8.10 mo la booto
<DAMN3dg1rl> p
<Cyanide> perché ho un pc non mio a cui sto cercando di far andare la cam ma non sembra funzionare almeno con cheese e camorama
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, sai il cypset ?
<Cyanide> 10.10 a 64bit
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, scusa ??
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti ho chiesto l'os per caso? ;)
<Cyanide> era per dirti la versione di ubuntu che ho installato
<Cyanide> la cam è logitec orbicam
<pigeta> dovreste sentire che rumori che fa l'hd o mamma
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, il cypset.. vabbè dai un lsusb
<DAMN3dg1rl> e pasta
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl, l'ho dato 046d:0896 logitec orbicam
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, pasta il dmesg
<ale_> salve a tutti
<ale_> chi se ne intende di C?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ale_, vai in chat.. prima cosa, seconda cosa descrivi il problema, non chiedere ;D
<ale_> DAMN3dg1rl,  ok grazie
<ale_> sono un neoprogrammatore in C
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl, riavvio un secondo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> ale_, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> e due
<ale_> ho creato un semplice programma ma mi dice che c'è un errore ma non capisco cos'è
<ale_> DAMN3dg1rl, OK
<DAMN3dg1rl> ale_, questo non è il posto adatto Xd
<giovanni> ciao chi mi da una mano per settare la partizione per ubuntu
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/530883/
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, dai a / un reiserfs da 10 -15 gb, e il resto /home in ext4 , e se vuoi 1-2 gb di swap
<DAMN3dg1rl> non è un grosso problema :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide,
<DAMN3dg1rl> [21:39:03] <chiui> w gli smanettoni
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusa
<giovanni> ho letto che /boot serve per dati utenti. giusto?
<pigeta> ma se fa tutto da solo le ultime versioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, [   16.828850] gspca: video0 created come vedi è riconosciuta...
<pigeta> giovanni: hai anche os windows su?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pigeta, non direi...
<giovanni> si ho windows xp
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, /boot è una sicurezza in più nel caso in cui hai diversi os...
<ivan_> rieccomi...
<giovanni> e quindi cosa devo fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ecco puoi provare a mettere una boot da mezzo gb in ext2
<pigeta> mi pare ci sia l'opzione che ti divide lui l'hd e ti lascia intatto xp
<ivan_> son tornato per ringraziarti <DAMN3dg1rl>
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, dovere.. .D
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl,  si avevo visto ma non capisco perché cheese mi dia una schermata nera ad esempio
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq va ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, magari la luminosità è minima ?
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> funziona tutto..ora non mi resta che reinstallare tutti i programmi ke avevo su XP e che son andati persi O.o
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl,  non si accende propri la luce accanto all'ottica della cam
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivan_, impara usare nlite :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> eoni fa ci smanettavo
<giovanni> io in pratica ho diviso andando in live l'hard disk dividendo lo spazio libero con xp
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, 1) usa tutte partizioni logiche 2) di quanto spazio non allocato resta 3) sarebbe utile usare la /boot avendo cura di metterlo ad inizio disco
<giovanni> quindi imposto solo /, /home, swap e /boot con 500mb?
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> io uso Acronis True Imagine...e faccio sempre immagini perfette...peccato ke questa volta, non ha voltuto sapere di essere ripristinata (forse xkè c'era Ubuntu co-installato...)
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, quanto spazio non allocato ti restA ?
<giovanni> 50gb
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm siamo molto stretti...
<giovanni> ci credi che sto dal stamattina su questo problema
<pigeta> io /boot la lascio stare
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, i dati gli tieni su windows o potresti trasferirli tutti sulle partizioni di ubuntu ? premetto che su un file system diverso da fat e ntfs sono molto al sicuro
<DAMN3dg1rl> in tal modo potresti ridurre la partizone di winzooz a solo 20 gb
<giovanni> bè xp e sui 27 gb
<giovanni> ho un hd di 80 gb ed un altro di 20gb
<CaioAlonso> Hi! Is there someone from the ubuntu-it's council online?
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, sposta xp su quello da 20
<DAMN3dg1rl> ed usa l'80 per ubuntu
<giovanni> cmq quello da 20gb ha soli 11 gb disponibili
<giovanni> io cmq devo installare xubuntu
<pigeta> ma gli bastano 50 gb
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl, ho provato attraverso le impostazioni di amsn a far avviare la cam ma nada non si avvia
<DAMN3dg1rl> pigeta, bastano,,, ma è molto stretto
<ivan_> <DAMN3dg1rl> ora riparto con winzozz grzie dell'assistenza...buona serata...ciaoo ^^
<giovanni> quindi che faccio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, la boot ti serve.. per sicurezza
<DAMN3dg1rl> usa solo la partizione / con home dentro... in ext4
<giovanni> quindi creo una sola partizione /home con capizienza lo spazio livero cioè 57gb?
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, solo una /
<DAMN3dg1rl> affiancata alla /boot da 512 mb
<giovanni> la /home  e lo swap no?
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, la /home .... non crearla...
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti dico solo la /
<giovanni> ok / che file system?
<pigeta> come mai niente /home damn?
<giovanni> la / con ext4?
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl, riusciamo a risolvere quando hai un attimo? senza fretta ma domani dovrei restituire il pc al proprietario
<DAMN3dg1rl> Cyanide, non al momento...
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusa
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, come hai detto te l'ultima
<giovanni> ok, speriamo bene
<giovanni> vado
<giovanni> grazie
<ceon1> sera
<Cyanide> DAMN3dg1rl, ho fatto partire la cam con questo comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l2/v4l1compat.so ti dice nulla?
<reddos> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come fare a tenere il cubo permanente nel monitor come questo     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530899/         grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> no
<Framarchino> Ho collegato l'hard disk esterno e mi dice "impossibile montare il volume"
<Framarchino> però lo riconosce perchè in risorse del computer compare,
<Framarchino> se però clicco con il tasto destro del mouse è do il comando monta il volume non lo fa
<Framarchino> qualcuno mi sa dire quale comando devo dare sul terminale per sistemare la cosa
<Framarchino> mi ricordo che c'è un comando
<steph7> sapete come installare una usb wireless key su netbsd?
<steph7> so di essere fuori luogo, ma magari...
<Framarchino> il problema dipende dal fatto che è stato scollegato irregolarmente da windows
<ceon1> ho un problema con la connessione wifi, di punto in bianco è caduta e ora non si connette piu, mi chiede in continuazione la chiave wpa, uso un router alice..come posso fare per vedere cosè successo?
<giovanni> dam scusami volevo sapre / boot sempre come partizione logica?
<giovanni> scusami solo questo e vado cia
<giovanni> vabbè io metto /boot logica ok?
<giovanni> ok ciao
<Framarchino> Ragazzi ho un problema: credo che il mio hard disk rigido sia stato scollegato irregolarmente da windows, ora sul mio pc, dove ho installato ubuntu lo riconosce ma non mi permette di montarlo. Cosa devo fare? Mi ricordo che forse c'era un comando da dare al terminale...
<Panaclerio_> Attacco il portatile al caricabatterie e ho problemi (cpu al massimo, lampeggio come se uno staccasse e attaccasse la rete, wifi si disconnette dopo un po...) Mi aiutate?
<Cyanide> perché riesco ad usare la cam con cheese solo usando da terminale LD=/usr/lib/libv4l2/ cheese?
<ANDRE92> ciao a tutti
<ANDRE92> ho un problema con la scheda video in ubuntu
<ANDRE92> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<ANDRE92> ??
<ANDRE92> c'è qualcuno?
<ANDRE92> ??
<ANDRE92> c'è qualcuno?
<steph7> io
<ANDRE92> wow
<nati> buona sera sapete dirmi se e possibile vedere i videomediaset su ubuntu hardy  grazie
<ANDRE92> qualcuno mi può aiutare a configurare la grafica di ubuntu?
<steph7> nati, cosa intendi per videomediaset?
<steph7> cioè? gnome o kde, intanto?
<nati> per vedere il grande fratello io mi diverto cosi
<ANDRE92> gnome
<Cyanide> complimenti
<ANDRE92> come faccio a sapere se i driver open sono correttamente installati?
<ANDRE92> e che l'accelerazione 3d funziona?
<steph7> nati: prova a vedere se c'è ancora ubuntuwintv sul sito dell'istituto majorana, oppure prova ubuntuwintv.wordpress.com o simili
<ANDRE92> uso una ati radeon x1650 pro
<ANDRE92> e ho seguito le guide per i driver
<ANDRE92> ma non mi va uno schifo di effetti
<steph7> per l'acc 3d: glxinfo | grep rendering
<nati> o gia provato ma niente
<Framarchino> ragazzi ho bisogno davvero di aiuto.
<ANDRE92> mi dice yes
<Framarchino> Mi hanno scollegato l'hard disk da sistema windows irregolarmente
<steph7> quindi l'acc3d  è attiva
<ANDRE92> si
<ANDRE92> ma nn mi vanno gli effetti
<Framarchino> ora io non ho windows, solo ubuntu e non mi fa montare l'hard disk
<Framarchino> mi manda messaggio di errore "impossibile montare volume"
<grammo> comandi per attivare wi-fi backtrack ?
<steph7> da sistema - amministrazione - driver hardware hai provato?
<ANDRE92> cosa?
<steph7> per vedere se i driver proprietari sono abilitati...
<ANDRE92> non ho una voce driver hardware
<steph7> che ubuntu hai?
<ANDRE92> 10.10
<ANDRE92> appena installato
<ANDRE92> fresco
<steph7> nati: ubuntuwin.altervista.org
<nati> ora provo
<ANDRE92> il problema è in preferenze> monitor> effetti
<grammo> comandi per attivare wi-fi backtrack ?
<ANDRE92> come scelgo massimi effeti
<ANDRE92> mi apre una finestra e mi chiede di confermare
<ANDRE92> io confermo
<ANDRE92> ma nulla
<ANDRE92> nessun effetto
<steph7> prova a leggere qui: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Installazione_driver_proprietari_Ati#Installazione_attraverso_l.27installer_ATI
<jester-> grammo: che centra backtrack con assistenza ubuntu?
<ANDRE92> no non posso montare i propietari sulla mia
<jester-> steph7: no link esterni per favore, poi per ati fanno pure danni
<ANDRE92> uusa chipset x500
<grammo> su irc non mi fanno entrare solo su invito
<ANDRE92> sono obbligato a usare drive open ati
<steph7> grammo, se scrivi su google: attivare wifi backtrack ci sono vari link
<ANDRE92> come posso controllare se sono installati correttamente
<ANDRE92> ??
<steph7> ok, scusate
<grammo> steph7 grazie
<jester-> ANDRE92: se il gestore non vede nessun driver ati e con l'open non hai il 3d è dura
<ANDRE92> spiegati meglio
<ANDRE92> scusa
<ANDRE92> ho ubuntu da 1 ora
<ANDRE92> mi segna tutto abilitato
<ANDRE92> e mi rileva la mia scheda video correttamente
<jester-> ANDRE92: lspci | grep -i vga cosa risponde
<steph7> io proverei a vedere se gli effetti grafici funzionano
<ANDRE92> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 Pro (rev 9e)
<ANDRE92> VEDI?
<ANDRE92> funziona
<jester-> ANDRE92: ha rilevato qualche driver?
<ANDRE92> il problema sono propio gli effetti
<ANDRE92> no quello è tutto
<ANDRE92> non c'è il modo per aprie un'altra room?
<ANDRE92> qui è un casino
<jester-> ANDRE92: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<steph7> funziona cosa? lspci ti dice che cos'è, non se funziona
<nyjkkyjn> qualcuno conosce un buon video splitter e joiner
<nyjkkyjn> ?...
<jester-> ANDRE92: subito dopo glxinfo | grep rendering
<nyjkkyjn> per il formato avi in particolare
<ANDRE92> non c'è un modo per vedere se ho messo gli open bene?
<jester-> ANDRE92: gli open li carica in automatico al boot
<ANDRE92> ok
<ANDRE92> quindi
<jester-> nyjkkyjn: kdeinlive
<ANDRE92> perchè quando applico gli effetti
<ANDRE92> chiudo la finestra
<jester-> ANDRE92: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ANDRE92> e poi la riapro
<jester-> ANDRE92: subito dopo glxinfo | grep rendering
<ANDRE92> me li trovo tutti off?
<jester-> va bè
<ANDRE92> ora faccio gester
<steph7> andre92, segui le indicazioni di jester
<ANDRE92> sisi
<DAMN3dg1rl> sbrigate le ultime cose posso andare... buona notte a voi mortali >>
<ANDRE92> andrea@Viky:~$ sudo apt-get install mesa-utils [sudo] password for andrea:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto mesa-utils è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. andrea@Viky:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering direct rendering: Yes andrea@Viky:~$
<ANDRE92> ecco fatto
<jester-> ANDRE92: il 3d funza e dovrebbero andare anche gli effetti, hai gnome o kde
<ANDRE92> gnome
<ANDRE92> il problema degli effetti non so se hai capito
<ANDRE92> e che io li applico
<ANDRE92> ma come riapro la finestra degli effetti
<ANDRE92> le impostazioni sono nessun effetto
<jester-> ANDRE92: compiz --replace
<ANDRE92> come azzerate
<jester-> da errore?
<ANDRE92> ora prov
<ANDRE92> andrea@Viky:~$ compiz --replace libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Found no decorator to start andrea@Viky:~$
<ANDRE92> mi ha sputtanato lo schermo
<ANDRE92> ora è a posto
<ANDRE92> cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Found no decorator to start
<ANDRE92> è l'errore?
<jester-> ANDRE92: l'errore sa di sistema pacioccato
<jester-> non trova file di compiz
<ANDRE92> ma se l'ho appena messo?
<ANDRE92> ho appena formattato
<jester-> ANDRE92: mesa-utils non c'è di default ma gia lo avevi, segno che paicoccato hai pacioccato
<jester-> ANDRE92: reinstalla tutta la roba compiz
<ANDRE92> come reinstallo compiz?
<ANDRE92> anzi
<ANDRE92> tutta la roba compiz
<ANDRE92> ?
<jester-> installa e usa synaptic
<jester-> e reinstalli tutta la roba relativa a compiz
<ANDRE92> synaptic lo trovo in ubuntu software center?
<jester-> ANDRE92: o da ciofeca software center
<jester-> fanno lo stesso lavoro
<ANDRE92> proverò pacicca center
<jester-> copiz è piu comprensibile
<jester-> compiz/synaptic
<ANDRE92> ascolta
<ANDRE92> da ubuntu software center va bene disinstallarlo?
<ANDRE92> me lo vede li
<jester-> cosa
<ANDRE92> compiz
<jester-> devi reinstallare
<ANDRE92> ah ok
<ANDRE92> ah no compiz non era intsallato
<jester-> software center non vede una sega del resto dei pacchetti
<ANDRE92> sisi
<ANDRE92> ho usato synaptic
<ANDRE92> e non lo vedeva nemmeno
<ANDRE92> allora ho cliccato copiz destro installa
<jester-> se non installato installa compiz che si prende il resto in automatico
<ANDRE92> sta già andando
<ANDRE92> come ha finito che faccio?
<jester-> attivi gli effetti
<ANDRE92> ok provo
<jester-> e vedi che succede
<e-DIO-t> .
<ANDRE92> dioo grazieeeeeeeee
<ANDRE92> FUNZIONA TUTTOO
<ANDRE92> che figataaaaaaa
<FloodBotIt1> ANDRE92: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ANDRE92> GRAZIE JESTER!!!
<ANDRE92> ORA SONO SICURO che va tutto?
<ANDRE92> nel senso driver scheda video??
<jester-> certo
<ANDRE92> =)
<ANDRE92> grazie mille
<jester-> de nada
<ANDRE92> posso anche provare l'interfaccia per notebook?
<ANDRE92> sembrava carina
<jester-> ma va che è una pirlata
<ANDRE92> xD
<jester-> meglio il il de normale
<amba> buona sera
<amba> xfavore qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa a eliminare una delle due partizioni win o ubuntu senza fare danni, ora non ho problemi ma non vorrei trovarmi impreparato,visto che ho sentito che si rischia di non far partire più niente, grazie
<Andre92> rieccomi
<Andre92> Per sfizio ho voluto provare la notebook edition, ma non vedo nulla come mai?
<Andre92> non mi carica nulla nel desktop
<Andre92> come muovo il mouse compaiono quadrati neri e casino vario
<Andre92> cosa posso fare per poterla almeno provare?
<Andre92> come la sistemo?
<Andre92> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare
<Andre92> ?
<jester-> Andre92: devi scegliere in sessioni alla finestra di login cosa usare
<Andre92> si esatto
<Andre92> cambio utente
<Andre92> e clicco ubunu netbook edition
<Andre92> come entro c'è il desktop e basta
<Andre92> muovo il muose e compaiono dei rettangoli neri in date posizioni
<jester-> Andre92: non conosco la ciofeca e non si che dirti
<jester-> Andre92: stacca un po gli effetti
<Andre92> xD
<Andre92> mo riprovo... se solo vedessi un menù
<Cyanide> jester-, ciao, snza che reinstallo mi dai una mano a ripristinare il modulo gspca e viodev che seguendo una guida nel wiki ho tolto ma poi alla non riesco ad arrivare alla fine della guida causa errori? Altrimenti reinstallo e amen
<jester-> Cyanide: Cyanide mmmm dovrebbero essere due driver quind basta ricompilarli e reinstallarli
<jester-> o sbaglio
<Cyanide> jester-, guarda non lo so avevo problemi con una cam che veniva correttamente riconosciuta ma non voleva saperne di avviarsi se non attraverso un artefizio che avevo trova allora ho deciso di dare un occhiata nel wiki dove ad un certo punto veniva chiesto di rimuovere eventuali drive e moduli dal kernel solo che pi nel compilare i nuovi drive mi da errore 2 ora  non saprei come tornare indietro
<Cyanide> e tutto questo per una azz di cam della logitech
<jester-> Cyanide: reinstalla il kernel
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Cyanide> jester-, k capo ;)
<sdsds> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu su un hard disk esterno in modo d poter poi usare quel disco su pc differenti, mi serve avere la versione Alternate per fre questa operazione? inoltre visto che avrò dati del lavoro su quel disco vorrei aver tuto criptato da password, è possibile?
<amba> ho sentito che togliendo una partizione dal dual boot si fanno danni, come si fa a eliminarne una, la pocedura  è uguale a tutti e due i sistemi o win ne ha una e ubu n'altra
<Cyanide> jester-, tu avevi lkeddo di quello stramaleddetto problema che ho con quella cam? è tutta la sera che stresso tra l'altro
<Cyanide> letto
<jester-> amba: partizione di cosa
<jester-> Cyanide: non ho letto
<amba> del disco
<amba> ho il sistema in dual boot
<jester-> Cyanide: a parer mio non vale pena dannarsi se la cam non è supportata nativamente
<jester-> ne prendi una sicuramente compatibile e stop
<jester-> amba: si ma partizioni con dentro cosa
<amba> win e ubuntu
<jester-> amba: e quale vuoi segare
<amba> create da grub
<amba> win
<Cyanide> jester-, ma la vede solo che per farla partire ad esempio con cheese dovevo dare /usr/lib/libv4l2/ cheese il senso?
<jester-> grub non ha cea un tubo, avrai creato quelle relative a linux
<jester-> Cyanide: basta fare un'icona di lancio con quel comando
<amba> jester: ma se volessi fare spazio e togliere win
<jester-> amba: togliere win. secondo me, non è una buona idea
<amba> perche
<jester-> amba: se ti serve spazio prendi un hd esterno usb da 3.5" alimentato
<jester-> un tera spendi un 70 80
<jester-> amba: perché non tutto funza in linux e poi la compatibilità
<amba> ho due portatili uno lo userei per win e uno per ubuntu
<Cyanide> jester-, qui il dsmsg http://paste.ubuntu.com/530883/ guarda questa [   16.828850] gspca: video0 created
<jester-> Cyanide: se hai reinstallato il kernel meglio riavviare
<ivan_> sera a tutti...mondo di ubuntu....
<sdsds> ciao, sapete se dal cd Alternate posso installare 1) su un HD esterno colegato in USB 2) se posso avere il disco totalmetne criptato via password
<Cyanide> si si ho riavviato
<ivan_> un'altro problema di affligge...anzi i problemi sembranon nn finire mai...
<jester-> amba: vedi tu, basta formattare la partizione win e poi dare sudo update-grub
<steph7> Ivan, spara
<jester-> amba: se toglievi linux era un po piu comolicato
<jester-> complicato
<amba> cioè
<ivan_> 2 giorni fà era saltata la partizione di Windows XP, ho fatto di tutto per poter recuperare i dati, ma niente d afare, così ho reinstallato XP...dopo di chè ho ripristinato il grub per accedere di nuovo Ubuntu...e adesso Ubuntu è diventato lentissimo (CPU quasi sempre al 100%) prima era velocissimo...
<jester-> amba: bisognava ripristinare MBR
<Cyanide> jester-, ho riavviato, praticamente se lancio cheese da terminale mi dice nessun device a meno che non usi il comando ci chi ti ho parlato prima
<jester-> ivan_: avrai fatto altro che la cosa centra sicuramente nulla con reinstallazone xp
<amba> master boot record :) ho tirato a indovinare
<jester-> Cyanide: per certe cam serve quel comando e non me ne farei una sega mentale
<Cyanide> ah
<jester-> amba: risposta esattaaa
<Cyanide> se fosse il mio pc non sarebbe un problema
<amba> che didietro
<ivan_> <jester-> fatto nulla...da quadno Ubuntu è ritornato accessibile, và lentissimo...l'ultima volta che l'ho usato era perfetto...
<jester-> ivan_: comincia a staccare gli effettazzi e poi controlla con comando top nel terminale cosa impegna la cpu
<ivan_> <jester-> se devo reinstallare Ubuntu, lancio il pc giù dal balcone ^^
<ivan_> effettazzi 0...li ho semprer tenuti disattivati ^^
<jester-> amba: usa gparted
<amba> e tanto per capire cosa bisogna fare per riesumare l'MBR
<jester-> se non ce l'hai lo installi, formatti la win e poi aggiorni grub e sei a posto
<jester-> !mbr | amba
<ubot-it> amba: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<ivan_> <jester-> ti incollo il risultato'?
<jester-> di cosa
<ivan_> <jester-> comando top
<Cyanide> jester-, prima di reinstallare il kernel ho dato questo comando sudo rmmod vidodev ora devo fare qualche cosa o si è ripristinato anche questo?
<jester-> incolla nel paste
<jester-> Cyanide: il comando ha solamente scaricato il modulo
<ivan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530932/
<Cyanide> jester-, solo perché ora non parte pià la cam neppure con quel comando di cui sopra
<ivan_> <jester-> se vado su monitor di sistema la CPU sta sempre al 100%
<jester-> ivan_: mica va al 100% la cpu, resetta gnome
<jester-> e stacca gli effetti
<jester-> ivan_: rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd nella home, sono nascoste
<ivan_> <jester-> beh...sta di fatto che gli effetti sono staccati...e per aprire un pdf ci mette una vita...o quando scrivo quà, spesso le parole vanno a rilento...
<ivan_> <jester-> come faccio a ripristinare gnome?
<jester-> <jester-> ivan_: rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd nella home, sono nascoste
<ivan_> <jester-> come faccio a rinominarle se sono nascoste? O.o
<jester-> le visualizzi in nautilus, menu visualzza o control+h
<ivan_> ok...
<Cyanide> niente mi tocca rinunciare la cam per la cronaca è id 046d:0896 logitech orbicam
<jester-> !webcam | Cyanide
<ubot-it> Cyanide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<tolomeo75> ciao a tuuti
<ivan_> <jester-> con cosa le rinomino xò??
<tolomeo75> un aiuto appena messo ubntu e non mi compare sulla sinistra il menu :(
<jester-> ivan_: aggiungi un .back poi esci e rientra da gnome
<tolomeo75> vedo solo il centro
<tolomeo75> i menu ci sono ma sono invisibili
<amba> jester: letto grazie...se però schianta l' hdd e devo reinst il problema non  esiste più giusto?
<jester-> tolomeo75: gnome kde o altro
<tolomeo75> qualcuno che ne capisce nulla
<tolomeo75> che vuoi dire
<jester-> amba: se non mi leggi... ti ho detto di formattare la partizione winzoz e poi di aggironare grub
<tolomeo75> non ci capisco nulla
<jester-> amba: mbr si ripristina se si toglie linux
<jester-> tolomeo75: lo saprai cosa hai installato
<tolomeo75> pokino
<tolomeo75> vorrei solo vedere il menu almeno per ora
<tolomeo75> cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> ubuntu, kubuntu, remix, xubuntu, sticazz
<tolomeo75> ubuntu
<ivan_> <jester-> ho aggiunto il .back, ma x uscire ed entrare da gnome? devo riavviare? scusa se ti faccio ste domandi un po" ignoranti..."
<tolomeo75> l'utimo per notebook
<jester-> tolomeo75: hai due barre o una
<tolomeo75> sulla sinistra pensoi una ma è invisiibile
<jester-> ivan_: sudo service gdm restart
<jester-> tolomeo75: ubuntu non ha nulla sulla sinistra ma una barra sopra e una sotto
<tolomeo75> allora è sopra
<tolomeo75> in alto sulla sinistra
<tolomeo75> che pero non vedo
<jester-> vedi applicazioni risorse e sistema?
<jester-> la barra è larga quanto lo schermo
<jester-> tolomeo75: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/Schermata.png
<jester-> questo è gnome
<Cyanide> lsmod | grep videodev restituisce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/530936/ che vuol dire?
<tolomeo75> si questo
<amba> 'notte  zzzzzzz
<jester-> Cyanide: che i moduli sono caricati
<jester-> tolomeo75: non riesci a cambiare la risoluzione?
<Cyanide> jester-, come verifico ora se la cam è correttamente riconosciuta?
<jester-> Cyanide: se funza
<tolomeo75> da temi si
<tolomeo75> ma non cambia nulla
<jester-> da temi non cambi una cippa
<ivan_> non è cambiato nulla, (se non lo sfondo) e gli effetti che ho disattivato di nuovo
<ivan_> cpu al 100%
<jester-> ivan_: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<ivan_> ok...a fra poco
<jester-> tolomeo75: sta in sistema-->preferenze-->monitor
<jester-> tolomeo75: alla finestra di login, sotto in sessioni, clicca e scegli modialità sicura
<Gianlu90> buongiorno XD nn capisco xke sul mio notebook acer nn riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<Gianlu90> nè con i tasti fn
<Gianlu90> nè con le opzioni nelle preferenze
<maurizio__> Ciao ragazzi, secondo voi installando ubuntu su un hd con 7200rpm rispetto ad un 5200rpm che vantaggi avrei?
<ivan_> rieccomi...è cambiato nulla
<ivan_> CPU al 100%
<fabio333> ivan_, processo incriminato?
<Gianlu90>  qualcuno ke mi aiuta?
<fabio333> a fare cosa?
<ivan__> <jester-> ero caduto di connessione
<ivan__> <jester-> cmq non è cambiato nulla...lentissimoooooo
<fabio333> @seen jester-
<ubottu-it> fabio333: jester- was last seen in #ubuntu-it 7 minutes and 50 seconds ago: <jester-> tolomeo75: alla finestra di login, sotto in sessioni, clicca e scegli modialità sicura
<Gianlu90> buongiorno XD nn capisco xke sul mio notebook acer nn riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<Gianlu90> nè con i tasti fn
<Gianlu90> nè con le opzioni nelle preferenze
<ivan__> <jester-> si può reinstallare, senza perdere i dati e i programmi??
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> non ti avevo visto...buona sera
<yvesBsAs> ciao ivan__ sera a tutti
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> alla fine ho dovuto reinstallare XP, e ho perso tutto...
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, basterà reinstallare Ubuntu accanto a lui
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> tuttavia, siccome le brutte notizie nn vengono mai da sole, adesso anche Ubuntu dà problemi
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-13
<yvesBsAs> me lo immaginavo, era su estesa..
<ivan__> in realtà ho ripristinato il GRUB
<ivan__> adesso sono su Ubuntu
<ivan__> peccato ke il pc sia lentissimo..CPU al 100%
<yvesBsAs> ha, e che cosa da problemi?
<fabio333> Gianlu90, ci sei ancora?
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, ma hai modificato le partizioni per reinstallare XP?
<ivan__> le partizioni di Ubuntu non le ho toccate
<ivan__> ho riformattato quelle dove c'era wINDOWS
<yvesBsAs> solo formattato, non modificato o altro?
<ivan__> adesso Windows funziona alla grande, ma ovviamente devo installare TUTTo perchè ho perso i dati...mentre Ubuntu và lentissimo
<ivan__> no no nessuna modifica
<ivan__> da quando ho fatto l'accesso stasera, la CPU và al 100%
<ivan__> senza motivo
<fabio333> mentre Ubuntu và lentissimo: computer vecchio?
<Cyanide> ivan__, ma a questo punto non ti conviere reinstallare ubuntu?
<yvesBsAs> allora probabilmente c'è altro
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, che vada a 100% e ci resti un pò di secondi potrebbe essere anche dovuto ad un servizio (aggornamenti, di solito)
<Cyanide> fabio333, ubuntu che va più lento di win? non penso sia per un pc troppo vecchio
<fabio333> cmq per chi ha problemi con la luminosità dello schermo in molti casi basta un acpi_backlight=vendor come opzione del kernel per risolvere
<ivan__> insomma...dire ke son inca**ato nero è un eufemismo ^^...già ho perso tutti i programmi di XP, se devo reinstallare pure Ubuntu dopo settimane di configurazioni, faccio che buttare il pc dalla finestra ^^
<yvesBsAs> ma dopo deve tornare normale, se continua a dare di matto è diverso
<fabio333> Cyanide, lui diceva che era lentissimo
<ivan__> rimane sempre così al 100%
<Cyanide> si ma win gli va alla grande
<fabio333> se mi dice quale processo tiene la cpu al 100%...
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, nel terminale dai
<yvesBsAs> top
<Cyanide> sullo spesso pc (anche se per poco dire)
<ivan__> è lento anke a scrivere in chat (i caratteri si vedono dopo che scrivo)
<yvesBsAs> e vedi che cosa succhia cosi
<ivan__> ho già provato...prima ne parlavo con jester
<ivan__> mi ha fatto ripristinare gnome
<yvesBsAs> e che esce?
<Cyanide> ivan__, reinstalla ubuntu e taglia la testa al toro
<ivan__> ma nn è servito a nulla...
<fabio333> ma quale processo usa tanta cpu?
<ivan__> non lo capisco...faccio un paste
<yvesBsAs> ok
<fabio333> aspetta
<yvesBsAs> !paste | ivan__
<ubot-it> ivan__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio333> guarda la colonna CPU
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, mettici anche cosa esce dai comandi
<ivan__> dalla colonna CPU, nessuno usa un elevata % di CPU
<yvesBsAs> ps aux
<yvesBsAs> e
<yvesBsAs> pstree
<Cyanide> tanto alla fine reinstalli
<ivan__> tuttavia da mnonitor di sistema la CPU risulta al 100% e io me ne accorgo ke è lentissimo
<yvesBsAs> hai una scheda video integrata?
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530944/
<ivan__> è la solita ATI radeon 9200 esterna
<fabio333> driver radeon open
<c-ruz> sera a tutti
<c-ruz> dopo il caricamento del grub mi dà quest'errore free magic is broken
<c-ruz> cosa significa?
<c-ruz> grazie
<fabio333> il monitor di sistema mostra i processi tutti e da lì si capisce cosa non va
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530945/
<ivan__> se ci metto tanto a risp è xkè il pc è lentissimo O.o
<c-ruz> cè un modo per andare in recovery mode premendo un tasto dalla tastiera?
<c-ruz> mai visto quest'errore bah
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530946/
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> ho fatto 3 paste
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedo, ivan__
<ivan__> <fabio333> ho fatto 3 paste, puoi dare 1 occhiata
<yvesBsAs> c-ruz, hai mica toccato le partizioni/mbr?
<c-ruz> no
<yvesBsAs> non vorrei si riferisse am magic number..
<c-ruz> poi midice reboot e select proper bott device
<yvesBsAs> ok, ripristina il grub, non penso ci siano altre strade
<Cyanide> ivan__, se avevi reinstallato a quest'ora avevi risolto
<c-ruz> insert boot media in select boot device and press key
<c-ruz> ecco l avevo pensato anche io
<c-ruz> ma come si fà?
<c-ruz> visto come posso entrare in modalità terminale?
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> come si fa a ripristinarlo?
<Cyanide> penso parlasse con c - ruz
<ivan__> <Cyanide> concordo...cmq non voglio formattare per il semplice fatto che ho già perso TUTTO di XP e ancor ann ho caricato 1 solo programma
<Cyanide> ivan__, ma non devi mica formattare per reinstallare
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, dai un pò il comando
<yvesBsAs> top | grep zombie
<ivan__> ok...
<yvesBsAs> e lascialo attivo
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se esce
<yvesBsAs> !grub | c-ruz
<ubot-it> c-ruz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<c-ruz> !grub
<c-ruz> ok
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, che fa quel comando?
<yvesBsAs> se c'è uno zombie appare
<yvesBsAs> torno subito
<ivan__> sta lavorando...per ogni riga c'è sempre 1 zombie
<Cyanide> ivan__, io l'ho dato e sono sempre a 0
<Cyanide> per ogni riga
<ivan__> a me non finisce di stampare...
<ivan__> Tasks: 214 total,   7 running, 205 sleeping,   1 stopped,   1 zombie
<ivan__> tutte righe simili
<maurizio__> vorrei sostituire il mio hd con questo http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150519332874&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:it
<Cyanide> ivan__, fino a quando lo lasci attivo lui continua a controllare se lo vuoi fermare ctrl+c
<ivan__> perfetto, grazie, si è interrotto
<ivan__> magari vi pasto il tutto se vi interessa
<Cyanide> ivan__, penso che a yv interessi appena torna visto che ti ha chiesto di dare quel comando
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530951/
<ivan__> senti una cosa
<ivan__> nel caso dovessi reinstallare Ubuntu
<ivan__> non perdo i dati, i programmi e le configurazioni?
<yvesBsAs> ivan__,
<ivan__> ti ho messo un pastebin
<yvesBsAs> sudo killall zombie
<ivan__> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo kill 214
<ivan__> zombie: nessun processo trovato
<ivan__> 214: nessun processo trovato
<Cyanide> se ora ridai il comando di prima? top | grep zombie
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, credo appaia e scompaia di continuo
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, dai un pò
<Cyanide> capito
<ivan__> ogni 2 sec circa stampa una riga
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se vedi che continua a scrivere, se si cosa?
<ivan__> l'ultimo comando ha scritto poche cose
<ivan__> te li pasto...
<yvesBsAs> e resta stabile?
<ivan__> sì sì, nn scrive più nulla
<ivan__> tuttavia lampeggia il trattino
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, dubbio, mica avevi inserito le partizioni di xp in fstab?
<ivan__> come se è in attesa
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, è buono, almeno il kernel è calmo
<yvesBsAs> dai un pò
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/fstab
<ivan__> fstab?? non capisco cosa vuoi dire
<yvesBsAs> e pastamelo
<ivan__> per interrompere il processo di prima??
<Cyanide> ctrl+c
<ivan__> control + c
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + c
<ivan__> :)
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530954/
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<yvesBsAs> beccato
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<yvesBsAs> e cancella questa
<yvesBsAs> /dev/sda2 /media/Disco\040locale ntfs-3g defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 0
<ivan__> fatto...
<yvesBsAs> metti due cancelletti anche su
<yvesBsAs> ##/dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<yvesBsAs> ##/dev/scd1 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<ivan__> ok
<yvesBsAs> salva, chiudi tutto e riavvia
<ivan__> fatto...
<ivan__> ora riavvio
<ivan__> speruma :)
<ivan_> perfettooooooooo
<ivan_> sei un genio ^^
<yvesBsAs> no, ci avrei pensato prima se lo fossi per davvero :D
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, sei molto allo stretto come ram su quel pc
<yvesBsAs> se riesci a mettergli 2 Gb cambia di molto la cosa
<ivan__> scusa...rieccomi
<yvesBsAs> no, ci avrei pensato prima se lo fossi per davvero :D
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, sei molto allo stretto come ram su quel pc
<ivan__> come ben sai, dopo 3 min ke mi sono connesso cade sempre la linea ^^
<yvesBsAs> se riesci a mettergli 2 Gb cambia di molto la cosa
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<ivan__> monta le DDR....costano un casino :p
<ivan__> cmq più avanti vedrò che fare...
<yvesBsAs> becca qualcuno che butta il pc..
<ivan__> eh queste 512MB me le hanno già regalate
<ivan__> sto pc è un regalo di tante persone
<ivan__> ho messo assieme i pezzi
<yvesBsAs> :D
<ivan__> e l'ho montato ^^
<ivan__> la scheda madre l'ho pagata 30€, come fondo di magazzino
<ivan__> insieme al processore
<yvesBsAs> se vedi problemi con il CD-Rom leva poi i due cancelletti che ti ci ho fatto inserire, ma non dovrebbe dare fastidio
<ivan__> poi mi hanno dato rispettivamente:scheda video, alimentatore, ram, hard disk, letttore dvd...ed eccomi qui...
<ivan__> ok ok...
<ivan__> giusto xkè tu sai tutto...cm mai con Wicd appena mi collego, cade subito la linea? dura 3 min circa
<ivan__> poi mi riconnetto e nn cade mai più...
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, sinceramente non saprei, è una chiavica USB vero?
<ivan__> sì sì chiavetta usb wireless
<ivan__> diciamo ke se aspetto tipo 5 min senza collegarmi
<ivan__> poi nn ci son problemi
<ivan__> è come se ci fosse qualke processo ke la fa cadere
<ivan__> nei primi minuti dopo l'avvio
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, facciamo una prova, si sa mai, ascolta
<ivan__> dimmi..
<yvesBsAs> riavvia il PC, appena arrivato sul desktop dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<ivan__> ok
<yvesBsAs> e quindi ti colleghi, alla disconnessione forse esce un qualche cosa utile, poi lo pasti
<ivan__> tanto si collega in automatico
<ivan__> o conviene x testare ke la collego manualmente?
<yvesBsAs> no, apri veloce il terminale e dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> lasciala come è ora, la connessione
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, e tutta la sera che provo a far funzionare la cam di un portatile acer non ce la faccio più
<ivan__> allora a fra poco
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, integrata?
<Cyanide> si
<yvesBsAs> se con un trapano fai un foro dove c'è lei e ne metti un altra? :D
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, scherzo :P
<yvesBsAs> la vede almeno?
<Cyanide> id 046d:0896 logitec stramaledetta orbicam
<Cyanide> il comando lsusb stramaledetta non lo dice però
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, se dai cd /dev && ls -lh | grep -i video
<yvesBsAs> che esce?
<ivan_> rieccomi...a breve salterà la linea
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530960
<Cyanide> scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/530960
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, mi pare ci sia li
<yvesBsAs> hai vlc?
<Cyanide> no provavo con cheese ma lo posso installare
<Cyanide> cheese da terminale mi da nessun device
<yvesBsAs> la vede come video1, normalmente sono video0, forse per quello non la becca cheese
<yvesBsAs> vedi nelle sue impostazioni se puoi impostare quello
<Cyanide> ho modo di modificare il parametro?
<yvesBsAs> spetta che guardo
<Cyanide> tnks
<yvesBsAs> mi sa di no, la rileva in automatico
<yvesBsAs> che lettori multimedia hai installati?
<Cyanide> comunque cheese è impostato su video1
<yvesBsAs> harg!
<yvesBsAs> no, allora c'è altro
<Cyanide> prima ma prima riuscivo ad attivare la cam con questo LD=/usr/lib/lib4vl2/ cheese ora non va più manco così
<yvesBsAs> v4linux è installato? gscpa?
<yvesBsAs> *gspca
<Cyanide> se è un comando mi dice non trovato
<yvesBsAs> no, sono i driver
<yvesBsAs> in gestore pacchetti, cerca gspca
<Cyanide> non mi trova nulla
<yvesBsAs> cavolo... non ci son più O_o
<yvesBsAs> spetta che cerco
<Cyanide> ora capisci perché gli do di matto da ore
<yvesBsAs> mmhh dai il comando groups e pastami che esce
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, ho seguito la guida del wiki in merito ma quando do il make mi restituisce errore 2
<Cyanide> ok
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, quale guida?
<Cyanide> quella per l'installazione dei gspca per v4l2 è nel wiki il comando che mi hai dato andrea adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<ivan_> rieccomi
<ivan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530965/
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs,  eccola http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/DriverGspcaV4L2
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, spetta, dai in sequenza questi comandi:
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a andrea video
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a andrea disk
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a andrea fuse
<yvesBsAs> una volta fatto riavvia
<Cyanide> ok
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, a che punto del log si è disconnessa?
<raffa> buona ser
<raffa> buona sera
<yvesBsAs> sera raffa
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, fatto
<yvesBsAs> controlla ora con cheese
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, a che punto del log si è titltata?
<Cyanide> genio
<Cyanide>  ma solo se la lancio da terminale asp che ricontrollo campione
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> ti ho incollato quello sbagliato O.o
<ivan_> chiedo scusa
<ivan_> devo riavviare x provare
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<Cyanide> ok praticamente c'era solo da aggiungere l'utente ai gruppi che mi hai indicato?
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia
<yvesBsAs> più che altro a video
<Cyanide> molto probabilmente al gruppo video
<yvesBsAs> prima che ti faccia uno scherzo altrove ti ho aggiunto agli altri due :D
<Cyanide> be ti ringrazio di cuore
<yvesBsAs> in partica la chiave la trovavi sul device
<yvesBsAs> era di root e del gruppo video
<yvesBsAs> se non sei nel gruppo non la riesci ad usare
<Cyanide> ah capito
<yvesBsAs> crw-rw----+ 1 root video    81,   1 2010-11-13 01:53 video1
<yvesBsAs> vedi che proprieterio e gruppo possono leggerla, "altri" (ultimo gruppo) no
<Cyanide> vedo vedo ora che me lo fai vedere....il problema intendo
<ivan_> ho riavviato....fra poco dovrebbe saltare
<yvesBsAs> ok ivan_
<ivan_> in realtà non mi aveva incollato tutto...cioè mancava proprio il pezzo fondamentale
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<ivan_> ke ore sono dalle tue parti? io mi sto addormentando qui...
<yvesBsAs> 22:29, ora del caffè :D
<yvesBsAs> (corretto :P)
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, ho dato uno sguardo alla guida, non mi pare dica di installare gli headers ed il build-essential O_o??
<ivan__> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ivan__> riga 67
<ivan__> connessione terminata
<ivan__> e dopo si è riconesso
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, mica è quello il paste :P
<ivan__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530972/
<ivan__> è tardi qui ^^
<ivan__> sono le 2.30 xd
<Cyanide> si lho fatto ma non riusciva a fare il make successivamente mi dava errore 2 lo stesso errore che mi dava quando cercavo di compilare i drive gspca scaricati dal sito del produttore
<ivan__> guarda dalla riga 57 alla 67
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, ok, poco male, tanto ti funziona lo stesso :D
<Cyanide> meglio
<Cyanide> ma non credo quel procedimento funzioni più sai
<ivan__> <yvesBsAs> magari ne riparliamo domani, ho troppo sonno
<yvesBsAs>  pppd[1719]: Modem hangup
<yvesBsAs> che cavolo c'entra il modem?
<ivan__> parli con me??
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, probabile, non so manco se ci sono ancora
<yvesBsAs> si ivan__
<ivan__> non ne ho idea...
<ivan__> la prima volta x configurare la chiavetta avevo fatto: sudo pppoeconf
<yvesBsAs> se ti connetti via wifi che ci sta a fare li in mezzo? è lui che sega la connessione per provare a connettersi
<ivan__> ah ecco...
<Cyanide> e mi sa di si
<ivan__> si può disabilitare?
<yvesBsAs> dalla linea 108 in poi è quando si leva dalle scatole
<yvesBsAs> controlla in sistema -> preferenze -> applicazioni di avvio se vedi un ppp o modem
<ivan__> c'è il gestore di rete
<yvesBsAs> come si chiama? dovrebbe apparire solo wicd
<ivan__> Gestore rete
<ivan__> comando: nm-applet --sm-disable
<yvesBsAs> prova a levargli lo spunto, assicurati che wicd abbia lo spunto, chiudi e riavvia
<ivan__> ha lo stesso disegno di network manager
<yvesBsAs> ma network manager lo hai disinstallato?
<seth----> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<ivan__> si era disinstallato quando avevo installato wicd
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, appunto per quello te lo chiedo..
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, spetta
<ivan__> poi c'è il gestore bluethout
<ivan__> sempre in quell'avvio
<seth----> ho un quesito: devo effettuare una connessione remota RDP, ma il server non ha la porta standard. Con TSClient non mi connette in nessun modo. Dipende dal fatto che la porta è diversa dagli standard?
<yvesBsAs> usi il bluetooth?
<ivan__> mai usato
<ivan__> il pc nn ha nemmeno la skeda
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, leva lo spunto anche su lui
<ivan__> ok
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, per esempio ora non ho fatto nulla ma cheese non la inizializza più mentre ho dato LD=/usr/lib/libv4l2/ cheese e l'ha inizializzata why?
<ivan__> altre cose da eliminare nn ne vedo...
<yvesBsAs> in Gestore pacchetti controlla se hai installati i programmi netwrk-manager-gnome e network-manager
<ivan__> ok
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, quello è probabile sia un bug, non saprei dove metterci le mani
<seth----> oppure in alternativa sapete consigliarmi un buon programma per connessioni remote RDP dove poter impostare anche una porta diversa da quella standard?
<Cyanide> ok
<yvesBsAs> al limite modifica il lanciatore di cheese
<Cyanide> ci avevo provato ma quel maledetto non lancia neppure il programma in quel caso ora ci riprovo comunque magari avevo scritto male
<ivan__> niente nn sonoo installati
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, modifica menu, poi nelle proprietà di cheese metti il comando per intero
<yvesBsAs> ivan__, prova a riavviare ora che lo hai levato dall'avvio automatico
<ivan__> è tardissimo...io spengo + ke riavviare
<ivan__> se nn funziona, domani ne riparliamo
<ivan__> e se nn riesco + a collegarmi, riabilito le spunte...
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, praticamente la inizializza una volta con un comando una volta con l'altro e un casino
<Cyanide> ci deve essere un bug
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, mi dai due dritte su come riconfigurare  X ho installato i drive nvidia suggeriti ma sembra non usarli
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, penso pure io, ma ho già visto in giro roba simile
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, in che senso non li usa?
<yvesBsAs> se non li usasse avresti schermo nero, mi sa :D
<Cyanide> nel senso che ho una risoluzione non di certo ottimale ma non riesco a modificarla
<Cyanide> apro il gestore di nvidia e mi dice di configurare X
<yvesBsAs> e dal pannello dei settaggi nvidia non ti da opzioni?
<Cyanide> no mi dice che sembra non usare i drive e di configurare X
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cyanide> credo prima andasse con i drive di base ho solo installato gli nvidia raccomandati
<yvesBsAs> mettimi sul paste cosa esce
<Cyanide> non ce il file xorg.conf
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<yvesBsAs> a me pare che nvidia lo necessiti O_o
<yvesBsAs> che driver ti ha proposto di installare?
<Cyanide> driver grafici accellerati nvidia versione current
<Cyanide> poi ci sono i 173 ma lui mo raccomanda quelli
<yvesBsAs> 195 penso, o simili
<Cyanide> no quelli no li presenta neppure
<Cyanide> a i current dici
<Cyanide> si penso di si
<Cyanide> ma non ricordo il comando per riconfigurare X
<Cyanide> Xorg -configure mi pare
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, è per nvidia, io non ne ho, comunque l'ho trovato
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<yvesBsAs> e dopo
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yvesBsAs> pausa 10 minuti
<Cyanide> ora ce....riavvio?
<seth----> notte a tutti
<Cyanide> ciao
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, ma c'è il xorg.conf?
<Cyanide> si si e funziona ora
<yvesBsAs> cosa c'è dentro?
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia
<Cyanide> gia fatto tutto è tutto apposto grazie
<yvesBsAs> oki, perfetto
<Cyanide> ma di notte o si dorme o si trmb che ci fate qui dietro ai pazzi?
<yvesBsAs> da me è presto, ancora :D
<Cyanide> ora il problema è far funzionare la cam su skype
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, ci sei?
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, si, mi sa che li sarai di nuovo nelle grane :D
<yvesBsAs> ci son parecchi post sul forum ubuntu-it. li hai visti?
<Cyanide> no sai cosa ho notato che non mi carica la cam sempre su video0 ma passa da video0 a video1 per questo devo lanciare cheese 2 volte e alla seconda inizializza
<Cyanide> è normale?
<yvesBsAs> ma cambia il device durante la sessione o all'avvio?
<yvesBsAs> durante la sessione è una storia stramba..
<Cyanide> durante la sessione ora era su video1 ad esempio e prima su video0 ma non ho riavviato
<yvesBsAs> O_o? in dmesg non esce nulla?
<yvesBsAs> dmesg | grep -i video
<Cyanide> ora ho lanciato chese e lui non la trova perché la cerca su video1 ora lo chido e rilancio occhio
<Cyanide> asp
<Cyanide> guarda qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/530994/
<yvesBsAs> certo che avete computer pazzi voi :D
<Cyanide> oh se hai da fare non ti rompo è che mi scoccia se fosse mi il pc non me ne fregherebbe nulla ma sai quando cerchi di convincere qualcuno a cambiare sponda e qualche cosa non gira
<yvesBsAs> mica c'è una gestione energia che la disconnette?
<Cyanide> ma dici per le continue connessioni e disconnessioni? in caso quelle sono le prove che faccio io per capire
<Cyanide> quello che mi rode è restituire il pc e dire ti ho installato linux ma la cam non va capisci?
<yvesBsAs> ma è integrata o esterna?
<Cyanide> integrata il pc è questo acer aspire 9423WS
<yvesBsAs> e allora come la sconnetti te, scusa?
<Cyanide> la inizializza quando lancio cheese e credo la disconnetta quando lo chiudo lo vedo dalla luce accanto all'ottica che si accende e poi si spegne..
<yvesBsAs> acc..
<Cyanide> potrei anche dire acc.te
<yvesBsAs> allora viene gestita in maniera diversa dalla mia, quando la pianto nell'usb è accesa e non si spagne
<yvesBsAs> *spegne
<Cyanide> non è il primo acer con orbicam che mi fa diventare matto
<yvesBsAs> se è come dici rimuove il device, se lo riavvii subito dopo magari è ancora attivo e passa al device superiore (ne crea un altro..)
<Cyanide> a può essere hai ragione faccio
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ma ti appare in lsusb?
<Cyanide> la cam si id 046d:0896 logitech orbicam
<yvesBsAs> quindi è connessa usb, ok, spetta, non aprire cheese
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Cyanide> ma credo che le integrate dei portatili siano tutte collegate via usb
<yvesBsAs> ed in seguito apri cheese
<yvesBsAs> penso pure io, ma probabilmente c'è una qualche impostazione bastarda ne bios, non le conosco
<Cyanide> ora non si è inizializzata vuoi il log o chiudo cheese e lo riapro?
<yvesBsAs> riavvialo
<Cyanide> alla terza è andata bene ti posto il log?
<yvesBsAs> si
<Cyanide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531000 tieni presente la la cam è partita al terzo tentativo
<yvesBsAs> ok
<Cyanide> non capisco la differenza a parte l'err -19
<yvesBsAs> gspca: usb_submit_urb alt 7 err -19
<yvesBsAs> mi sa che è questo il trabocchetto, spetta
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, prova a dare questo comando da terminale
<yvesBsAs> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<yvesBsAs> e poi vedi con cheese che effetti fa
<Cyanide> sempre al terzo tentativo purtroppo io cercando ho trovato solo l'err -28
<Cyanide> senti ho aggiunto una vfariante al comando libv4l2 invece di libv4l sembra aprirla al primo colpo
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, ci sono periferiche connesse alle usb ora?
<Cyanide> no
<yvesBsAs> ok, nulla allora, dove la variante? a che comando?
<Cyanide> con la variante inserita la apre ogni volta ora devo scrivere questo export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l2/v4l1compat.so
<Cyanide> vedi dopo /lib/libv4l ho aggiunto 2
<yvesBsAs> ok, si, son io pirla, ora abbiamo il v4l2 :D
<Cyanide> dove lo devo inserire per caricarlo all'avvio? ma guarda se vuoi che ti dica quello che penso? è proprio il v4l2 il problema con molte cam sopratutto vecchiotte
<Cyanide> no è la prima volta che ho di questi problemi con v4l2
<Cyanide> ora come lo carico in automatico?
<yvesBsAs> fai uno scriptino, lo metti in usr/bin o gli crei una cartella bin nella home
<yvesBsAs> mettigli un ritardo di 15 secondi all'avvio della sessione, cioe
<yvesBsAs> #!/bin/bash
<yvesBsAs> sleep 15
<yvesBsAs> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l2/v4l1compat.so
<Cyanide> ah, io sono anche sulla 64bit non è che devo usare /usr/lib64/ ecc... ecc..?
<yvesBsAs> e lo metti in applicazioni di avvio
<Cyanide> si certo
<yvesBsAs> non penso, funziona come lo hai dato ora?
<Cyanide> si
<yvesBsAs> e allora non riparare cosa non è ancora guasto :D
<Cyanide> che nottataaaaa
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, vi cercate pure le grane non vostre :D
<Cyanide> per la fede nel sistema e per propagare il verbo
<yvesBsAs> per carità, le crociate le lascio ad altri, dopo se non gli va qualcosa rompono tutti i 5 minuti..
<Cyanide> e ma o rompono per uno...questo ed è possibile che accada molto raramente o rompono per l'altro e li ce ne una ogni 5 minuti veramente
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, siete troppo buoni, per l'altro dovete mandarli su #windows-it :P
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, ci si risente ora si dorme e non si trmb purtroppo ciao
<yvesBsAs> ciao
<pennello> c'è la possibilià, magari tramite compiz, di avere attivo il tasto F3 come sul mac?
<Shin3> o_O
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un piccolo problema credo di possedere una scheda sis ma vorrei attivare il 3d per far funzionare la dokcy
<miky_> ciao ieri finalmente ho installato xubuntu ed ora voleva sapere se era necessario installare un antivirus
<ugone> miky_, l'antivirus ti serve solo  se devi passare file a pc con win
<miky_> cioè se ho un pc con windows e passo file qui mi serve antivirus altrimenti no?
<ugone> ti serve se scarichi file per win e poi li passi di la
<miky_> un'alra cosa installazioni ew applicazioni qui quale sarebbe? ho installato adobe flash e ce n'erano tanti
<ugone> dipende da cosa ti serve
<miky_> per internet
<ugone> dovresti avere qualcosa tipo  sistema/amministrazione /gestore pacchetti
<ugone> non ho presente ora xubuntu ma synaptic dovrebbe essere anche li
<miky_> ho visto che adobe flash ci sono tante possibilità tipo YUM, .deb, ecc quale scarico
<ugone> il deb
<ugone> miky_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash?highlight=%28flash%29
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<miky_> scusatemi per installare amsn come faccio ci sono tanti file, scusatemi ma sono alle prime armi
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<miky_> come faccio ad installare amsn su xubuntu?
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> miky_, vai nel gestore dei pacchetti e cerchi amsn
<miky_> quindi senza andare in internet?
<c-ruz> buon gg
<glpiana> come senza andare in internet?
<glpiana> miky_, da dove prendi i pacchtti se non da internet?
<miky_> che ne so :-)
<miky_> non ci sto capendi più niente
<c-ruz> nessono conosce per caso quest'errore: free magic is broken at 0x
<miky_> non è che gentilmente mi dai il link del programma?
<glpiana> miky_, senza agitarsi, per installare i programmi sui sistemi *buntu devi avere il pc connesso a internet ma invece di cercare i programmi sui siti utilizzi il gestore dei pacchetti
<glpiana> c-ruz, contestualizza per cortesia
<miky_> ok ora provo
<glpiana> miky_, il gestore è synaptic oppure software center
<miky_> io vado su su applicazioni , sistema e poi gestione pacchetti
<c-ruz> glpiana, non ho capito cosa devo fare? mi dà quell'errore dove il grub loading su ubuntu
<Steeler> miky_,  esatto
<c-ruz> *dopo
<miky_> c'è cmq ache software center
<glpiana> c-ruz, e si ferma?
<c-ruz> si
<glpiana> miky_, usa quello che trovi piùcomodo
<glpiana> *più comodo
<PENNELLO> ho un problema con compiz, ho trovato il modo di abilitare il tasto F3 come nel mac. Vengono visualizzate i pannelli di lavoro ma io vorrei che si vedessero esplose le singole applicazioni che ho aperto anche all interno di un singolo pannello di lavoro, è possibile?
<c-ruz> non mi è mai capito quest'errrore
<c-ruz> mai visto prima!!!
<miky_> mi sono usciti 8 pacchetti quale scelgo?
<glpiana> c-ruz, si ferma anche da recovery?
<glpiana> miky_, 8 pacchetti per amsn?
<glpiana> incredibboli
<glpiana> miky_, scegli amsn
<c-ruz> glpiana, non appare proprio la schermata del kernel recovery e memtest
<miky_> c'è amsn e amsn-data
<glpiana> c-ruz, allora prova a ripristinare grub se il problema è che grub si blocca
<glpiana> miky_, scgli amsn
<c-ruz> fatto
<c-ruz> ma nn và
<glpiana> c-ruz, se dopo il bios tieni premuto shift ti appar eil menu di grub?
<c-ruz> aspè provo
<c-ruz> glpiana, nn và
<c-ruz> la cosa strana che alcune volte funziona
<miky_> ok grazie se ho altri problemi ritorno, ciao!
<Matwg> buongiorno a tutti!
<glpiana> c-ruz, se avvii da live cd parte?
<c-ruz> ......senti quando riesco ad entrare se dò questi comandi : grub-install /dev/sda e update-grub2 si dovrebbe ripristinare?
<Matwg> volevo chiedervi.. ho appena installato la netbook remix ma vorrei mettere anche win (il net non è mio :D) posso installare win xp adesso o avrei dovuto fare il contrario?
<glpiana> c-ruz, seguimi please
<glpiana> Matwg, il contrario
<c-ruz> glpiana, ho un cd 9.10 alternative
<Matwg> cacchius
<glpiana> c-ruz, e parte?
<c-ruz> e mi fà entrare nel mio sistema dal terminale
<Matwg> cosi non c'è modo vero?
<glpiana> Matwg, ma non fidarti troppo del mio giudizio, so poco di windows, ma di solito va prima
<glpiana> c-ruz, ohi, rispondi a me per favore. parte il sistema da livecd?
<c-ruz> glpiana, nn cè la live ma entro nel mio da shell
<glpiana> ah è una alternate. ne visualizzi il menu di grub?
<c-ruz> non sò se conosci la vers alternativ3e della 9.10
<glpiana> sì ci siamo frequentati
<c-ruz> ihhihi
<glpiana> lo visualizzi sto piffero di menu di grub dal cd
<c-ruz> cè il menu di grub
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> ooohhhhh
<c-ruz> ma nn cè prova da live
<drox> salve chi mi spiega perchè il mio orologio di sistema in ubuntu 10.10 anche se lo aggiorno ed è con la sincronizzazione a Torino con l'orologio atomico continua a restare indietro di circa 1 ora
<glpiana> 20 righe per saperlo!
<glpiana> c-ruz, avvia il mem test, pare un errore da ram a escort
<c-ruz> cè solo ripare sistema danneggiato
<c-ruz> ok
<c-ruz> provo
<c-ruz> ok avviato9
<c-ruz> memtest86 v2.11
<drox> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<glpiana> !pazienza | drox
<ubot-it> drox: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<drox> scusate
<c-ruz> non sò se è giustoma leggo 200.000 errors!!!!
<c-ruz> ed aumenta
<massimo18> drox: batteria del bios scarica forse
<glpiana> c-ruz, ram andata
<c-ruz> glpiana, tolgo una barratta di ram e provo?
<c-ruz> dopo che termina il test?
<glpiana> c-ruz, o hai messo le mani dentro al pc? nel qual caso controlla che sia inserita correttamente e se hai più banchi escludili man mano per capire quale è danneggiato
<glpiana> c-ruz, interrompilo il test
<glpiana> tanto ormai sai che qualcosa non va nella ram
<drox> massimo18, non penso il pc non ha neanche 1 anno, cmq controllo potrebbe essere invece l'orologio del bios starato che mi da problemi? il problema lo ho anche in win quando uso l'altra partizione do un'occhiata
<c-ruz> glpiana, si ho cambiato la pasta termica alla cpu
<massimo18> drox: che il pc non abbia nemmeno un anno non vuol dire niente
<tolomeo75> buon giorno
<drox> massimo18, allora vado a comprarne un'altra batteria e la cambio tanto male non gli fa!!! :D
<drox> massimo18,  vediamo se così risolvo
<tolomeo75> chi mi po dare una mano per un problema
<massimo18> drox: prova anche ad elimininare quella sincronizzazione
<tolomeo75> di ubuntu non so nulla
<drox> ci avevo provato tempo fa non è cambiato nulla massimo18
<tolomeo75> sulla sinistra non mi compare il menu so che cè perche è vuoto
<massimo18> drox: ok
<tolomeo75> e se ci vado mi da delle strisce ma non si vede nulla
<drox> intanto grazie per l'aiuto e buona giornata a tutti
<tolomeo75> aiutooo
<massimo18> altrettanto
<massimo18> !aiuto | tolomeo75
<ubot-it> tolomeo75: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tolomeo75> ok
<glpiana> tolomeo75, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<tolomeo75> appena istallato ubuntu su un portatatile , in parole povere quello che io chiamo star barra degli strumenti non so in non esiste anzi cè ma non si vede
<massimo18> ?
<tolomeo75> la ubuntu  per  portatili l'ultima che da il sito
<c-ruz> glpiana, SEI UN GRANDE!!!!
<c-ruz> sembra essere quello il probl!!!
<PENNELLO> glpiana, mi assisti?
<tolomeo75> mi sono spiegato bene ??
<massimo18> no
<tolomeo75> allora lo schermo appena accendo è tutto vuoto
<massimo18> tolomeo75: e in alto non hai un pannello con i menù?
<tolomeo75> è invisibile
<massimo18> con scritto applicazioni risorse sistema
<tolomeo75> cè ma non si vede
<glpiana> PENNELLO, no, di compiz non so nulla, non lo uso e ho poco interesse riguardo agli effetti, sorry
<PENNELLO> ok
<massimo18> tolomeo75: come hai installato ubuntu?
<tolomeo75> tramite cd scricato dal sito
<glpiana> tolomeo75, ma hai messo la versione netbook'
<glpiana> ?
<tolomeo75> doppia pattizione con vista
<tolomeo75> si quella notebook
<glpiana> tolomeo75, non esiste la notebook
<glpiana> è la netbook che hai messo, e quella va sui netbook non sui notebook
<glpiana> tolomeo75, devi scaricare e installare la versione desktop
<tolomeo75> Netbook Remix Edition
<tolomeo75> si chiama cosi
<massimo18> tolomeo75: tu che pc hai?
<glpiana> tolomeo75, eh proprio quella, non è per portatili, è per i netbook, che sono un'altra cosa
<tolomeo75> portatile aus x51r
<glpiana> tolomeo75, sul portatile dvi mettere la versione desktop
<tolomeo75> vero
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> tolomeo75, è una questione di compatibilità hardware
<tolomeo75> e scusa orami non la posso togliere
<glpiana> perchè?
<tolomeo75> dvo formattare il portatile
<glpiana> eh sì
<tolomeo75> cioè scarico la versione descktop
<tolomeo75> formatto il portatile e metto ubuntu
<glpiana> esatto
<glpiana> !release | tolomeo75
<ubot-it> tolomeo75: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tolomeo75> per il mio poratatile cosa consigli
<tolomeo75> e come si scaricano mi da cartelle
<glpiana> tolomeo75, scusa io torno più tardi
<tolomeo75> ok provo
<tolomeo75> ciaoo
<freenguello> help!! ubuntu non mi si avvia nemmeno in live mi si blocca in starting crypto disc
<BlackZ> freenguello: RAM e processore del PC dal quale stai provando a fare ciò?
<Machux> ciao a tutti
<Aizram> ciao Machux
<Machux> qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta sull'uso di aircrack
<BlackZ> !aircrack | Machux
<ubot-it> Machux: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<Machux> ok scusate
<Machux> allora altra domanda
<Machux> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 in dual boot con windows xp, ora quando spengo xp normalmente riesco ad accedere perfettamente alla partizione di xp da ubuntu, mentre quando metto xp in ibernazione non riesco ad accedere alla partizione qualcuno sa dirmi se e normale o se c'è qualche soluzione
<Steeler> Machux, il wifi provoca il tumore al cervello.
<Machux> allora dovrebbero eliminare tutti i router
<Machux> tanto se nn ho le onde del mio ho quelle del vicino
<BlackZ> Machux: non puoi accedere alle partizioni Linux da windows
<BlackZ> Machux: e questa domanda, non è strettamente inerente al supporto di Ubuntu, per favore chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> Machux, il router funziona via lan.
<BlackZ> !chat | Machux, Steeler
<ubot-it> Machux, Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Machux> BlackZ:  io riesco ad accedere alla partizione con windows
<Steeler> Machux, ti conviene virtaulizzare win e crearti una cartella condivisa.
<Machux> non credo
<Machux> riesco a lavorare bene
<Steeler> Machux, ok.
<Machux> solo che se metto xp in hibernazione nn riesco a montare piu la partizione con xp
<BlackZ> Machux: diciamo che di default non è possibile (per quanto ne so) ma in ogni caso questa domanda non è strettamente riguardante al supporto tecnico di Ubuntu
<Machux> scusate ma io da ubuntu voglio accedere ad una partizione e nn e strettamente riguardante ubuntu
<BlackZ> Machux: spiegati bene allora; tu vieni a parlare di "xp"
<Machux> io nn riesco ad accedere alla partizione con xp installato quando questo e messo in ibernazione
<Machux> mi da un errore che ubuntu nn riesce a montare la partizione ntfs perche ibernata
<Aizram> ci sono dei tool per sbloccare la partizione
<Machux> vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per eliminare questo problema (se di problema si tratto)
<BlackZ> Machux: beh, il disco viene ibernato quindi non vedo che ci sia di strano
<Machux> il fatto che la partizione me la vede se chiudo xp normalmente
<glpiana> Machux, se monti la partizione a mano che errore ottieni?
<Machux> posso incollare l'errore?
<glpiana> !paste | Machux
<ubot-it> Machux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aizram> giorno glpiana :)
<BlackZ> Machux: giusto, perché spegnimento != ibernazione
<glpiana> ciao Aizram :)
<Aizram> oggi sei avaro di saluti :(
<Machux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531121/
<Machux> glpiana: questo e quello che mi da
<glpiana> The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<glpiana> properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option
<Machux> si volevo sapere se esiste un modo per farle leggere senza spegnere xp
<Machux> se esiste un modo per leggere le partizioni ibernate
<glpiana> Machux, se devi solo leggere i dati usa l'opzione ro come consiglia l'erore
<glpiana> *errore
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... Ho un problema fastidiosissimo con firefox... compare sempre una banda nera intermittente su quasi tutte le paginee web che apro
<BlackZ> Machux: puoi montare la partizione dove è installato windows XP quando è ibernato ma in modalità solo lettura
<Machux> come devo fare?
<glpiana> !image | fabri
<ubot-it> fabri: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BlackZ> Machux: ciò significa che puoi solo accedere ai file ma NON modificarli
<Machux> be gia mi basta
<BlackZ> Machux: né aggiungerne nuovi
<Machux> mi basta poter leggere
<glpiana> Machux, credo sia: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o reo /dev/sda1 /media/70D0D6C1D0D68D2A
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> Machux,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda1 /media/70D0D6C1D0D68D2A
<Machux> ok un attimo che provo
<Machux> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda1 /media/70D0D6C1D0D68D2A
<Machux> mi da errore
<glpiana> !paste | Machux
<ubot-it> Machux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Machux> failed to access mountpoint /media/70D0D6C1D0D68D2A: Nessun file o directory
<Machux> ho un attimo un problemino con pastebin
<glpiana> Machux, ah ok, allora dai: ls /mnt     e se è vuota dai: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Machux> non va
<Machux> ora nn vedo piu la partizione
<glpiana> Machux, in che senso non va? da errore il comando?
<Machux> prima da risorse vedevo il fs di xp
<Machux> ora nn lo vedo piu
<freenguello> BlackZ, ram 1.75 processore pentium4 già l'avevo installato ubuntu precedentemente ora ho aggiunto solo una scheda wireless integrata
<glpiana> Machux, ti ha dato errore il comando?
<BlackZ> freenguello: 1.75 GB ?
<freenguello> si BlackZ ho pure riformattato root e home
<Machux> glpiana: allora quando faccio ls/mnt mi da la lista delle cartrelle
<freenguello> stesso errore
<Machux> di xp
<BlackZ> freenguello: e se il problema fosse la scheda wireless? :D
<fabri> glpiana http://imagebin.org/123046 ho messo anche un piccolo commento
<freenguello> win7 partizione a parte si avviava ora s'è fottuto il grub
<glpiana> Machux, ecco, fai quello che devi fare e poi dai sudo umount /dev/sda1
<freenguello> se fosse quello addio ubuntu
<freenguello> xD
<BlackZ> freenguello: marca e modello della scheda wireless?
<freenguello> tp link wn353gd
<glpiana> fabri, che pugin è quella s in basso destra?
<fabri> glpiana Stylish permette di personalizzare aspetto di siti e interfaccia utente del browser
<fabri> (è la ubuntu di mia sorella, capiscimi)
<glpiana> fabri, non è che è quello che influisce sulla visualizzazione?
<glpiana> fabri, la butto lì, eh. non lo conosco
<fabri> boh
<Machux|2> glpiana:  per lavorare nelle cartelle non da shell come posso fare
<glpiana> Machux|2, come faresti con qualsiasi altra directory
<glpiana> Machux|2, risose -> filesystem -> mnt
<glpiana> *risorse
<Machux|2> in risorse nn ho alcun filesystem
<glpiana> Machux|2, risorse -> home poi nella colonna di destra filesystem oppure risale di directory due volte
<Machux|2> c'hai ragione
<Machux|2> che coglione che sono
<Machux|2> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<Machux|2> glpiana:  in questo modo e possibile montarlo anche se chiudo xp normalmente giusto?
<glpiana> Machux|2, sì, certo. in questo modo lo monti in read only, sola lettura
<Machux|2> volendole montare all'avvio di ubuntu e magari fare un collegamento sul desktop come posso fare
<glpiana> !fstab  | Machux|2
<ubot-it> Machux|2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Machux|2> glpiana:  una cosa che mi sta facendo impazzire
<glpiana> Machux|2, la risolvi rapidamente spegnendo windows invece di ibernarlo
<glpiana> imho :)
<Machux|2> siccome sto lavorando su un netbook ci sono finestre di alcuni programmi che nn riesco a ridimensionare e quindi non riesco a vedere alcuni comandi qualcuno sa dirmo come posso fare per ridimensionare queste finestre
<giordano> glpiana posso chiederti come far funzionare il 3d con la mia scheda?
<glpiana> Machux|2, se non riesci a ridimensionare schiacciando il destro sulla barra in alto della finestra e scegliendo ridimnesiona, puoi spostarle, tenendo premuto alt e cliccando un qualsiasi punto della finestra
<glpiana> giordano, che scheda?
<giordano> forse è una sis integrata su scheda madre.
<glpiana> giordano, digita lspci | grep -i vga   che vediamo cos'è
<giordano> ok
<Machux|2> glpiana: grazie cosi riesco a lavorare
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531133/
<glpiana> giordano, prova a guardare qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari?highlight=%28661%29|%28sis%29
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> giordano, aspetta
<glpiana> giordano, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod | grep sis
<Machux|2> glpiana: grazie cosi riesco a lavorare
<Machux|2> ops
<Machux|2> un altra domanda stupida e possibile aggiungere al menu tasto destro un qualche comando che mi fa aprire le cartelle musicali in un riproduttore musicale
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531136/
<tolomeo75> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di alcuni aiuti dopo avere messo ubuntu 10 , prima di istallarlo definitivamente avevo necessita di capire se mi funzionava nel portatile il wifi e altre periferiche chi mi potrebbe aiutare ??
<tolomeo75> qualcuno
<e-DIO-t> tolomeo75, metti il cd e fai partire la live.
<tolomeo75> istallato sul pc
<tolomeo75> navio gia con quello
<tolomeo75> per vedere se mi funziona il wifi come faccio
<glpiana> giordano, mi sa che sei già a posto allora. ma avrai una accelerazione 3d blanda credo
<tolomeo75> sono collegato con la eternet volevo vedere solo se mi riconosceva la periferica
<tolomeo75> cè un apannello di controllo per vedere se il wifi cè
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve
<e-DIO-t> salve DAMN3dg1rl .
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve
<GIanlu90> salve....ho un problema...ieri sera con il mio pc su cui ho ubuntu ho installato compiz...
<GIanlu90> terminata l installazione
<GIanlu90> il pc nn andava bene..
<GIanlu90> cio[...
<tolomeo75> ciao
<GIanlu90> si erano bloccate alcune finestre..
<GIanlu90> allora ho riavviato..
<GIanlu90> al riavvio
<GIanlu90> il pc nn si accendeva
<GIanlu90> dicendo
<madamevalerie> salve a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente a ristabilire le funzioni audio, scomparse dopo un aggiornamento?
<GIanlu90> ke dovevo specificare il punto di mount
<GIanlu90> xke nn trovava il so
<madamevalerie> sento solo in cuffie
<GIanlu90> oggi da un altro pc ho fatto una penna usb x poterlo formattare
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, alsamixer come è messo ?
<GIanlu90> ma quando seleziono come boot la penna
<madamevalerie> ho controllato
<GIanlu90> non finisce mai di caricare...
<madamevalerie> sembra bene
<GIanlu90> e nn riesco a fare niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, sai cosa hai aggiornato ?
<insospettato> salve
<madamevalerie> sinceramente no sono automatici
<madamevalerie> io do solo l'ok
<GIanlu90> qualcuno ke mi aiuti_
<madamevalerie> e diciamo che sono poco informat(ic)a
<madamevalerie> tra l'altro è già successo
<madamevalerie> altre volte
<madamevalerie> e qualcuno mi suggeriva una guida che non ricordo dove sia
<GIanlu90> nessuno ke sa come posso fare??
<insospettato> che problema hai gianlu?
<GIanlu90> ehh ho scritto....leggi un p; su
<tolomeo75> come si effettua una conessione wi fi
<GIanlu90> insospettato..hai letto??
<insospettato> io son arrivato da poco
<GIanlu90> allora
<GIanlu90> ieri avevo installato compiz.. il pc dopo l installazione s [ bloccato...delle finestre nn rispondevano
<GIanlu90> ho riavviato
<GIanlu90> e al riavvio il pc nn trovava il punto di mount x il so
<GIanlu90> mo ho fatto una penna usb x formattarlo
<GIanlu90> ma quando si mette a caricare la penna...nn finisce mai il caricamento
<madamevalerie> forse devo installare di nuovo tutto il sistema?
<GIanlu90> l ho provata su un altro pc
<GIanlu90> e funziona..
<insospettato> O_o che strano
<GIanlu90> e me ne so accorto
<GIanlu90> x fare lo scandisk si usa il comando fdisk...no_
<GIanlu90> no??
<GIanlu90> asp rientr dall altro pc
<insospettato> madame te invece che problema hai? non sono un sapientone, ma magari una mano te la posso dare
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, usi apt-get per gli aggiornamenti ?
<madamevalerie> è tutto automAtico
<Gianlu90> c sn d nuovo
<madamevalerie> e dopo un aggiornamento di routine e riavvio niente suono
<madamevalerie> devo dire che con gli aggiornamenti ho avuto sempre un po di problemi
<insospettato> gianlu che io sappia fdisk è per formattare
<insospettato> madame
<insospettato> sai dare comandi da terminale?
<madamevalerie> si
<Gianlu90> e come ci vado sul termiale???
<Gianlu90> ah
<Gianlu90> pensavo dicevi a me
<madamevalerie> a questo livello ci sono
<madamevalerie> dimmi tutto
<insospettato> eh sei già più avanti di tanti altri
<madamevalerie> ottimo
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, pasta /var/log/apt/history.log
<madamevalerie> permesso negato
<insospettato> oddio parlare di pasta a quest'ora.. mi vien fame
<insospettato> cmq prova a dare il comando "alsamixer" senza virgolette
<madamevalerie> niente
<madamevalerie> ok
<insospettato> dovrebbe aprire come una sorta di mixer appunto
<madamevalerie> si
<madamevalerie> sembra tutto funzionante
<insospettato> con varie barre del volume che controlli con le freccette
<insospettato> ah ecco
<insospettato> :(
<madamevalerie> è tutto a 100
<madamevalerie> io non capisco
<madamevalerie> sparito improvvisamente
<tolomeo75> ciao a tutti una domanda penso semplice ho isttalato ubuntu nel portatile volevo sapere dato che ho sempre utilizzato vitsta se ora con la nuova istallazzione  il portatile riconosce il wifi come periferica dato che per ora mi collego con un cavo ethernet non ho problemi ma dato che devo portare il pc in una nuova casa volevo essere sicuro di collegarmi
<insospettato> ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<madamevalerie> è tutto a posto
<madamevalerie> 10.04
<tolomeo75> la 10
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, sudo aptitude -y install pastebinit && sudo cat  /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta esattamente quello che ho scritto
<DAMN3dg1rl> nel terminale
<madamevalerie> tutto?
<insospettato> tolomeo dai da terminale il comando iwconfig
<madamevalerie> ho pastato sudo aptitude -y install
<madamevalerie> e mi dice FATTO
<tolomeo75> dove si trova terminale :(
<insospettato> allora non ti scoraggiare.. praticamente funzionano tutte le schede wifi ormai.. era giusto per sicurezza
<tolomeo75> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, avevo detto tutto
<madamevalerie> pardon
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<tolomeo75> che vuol dire
<tolomeo75> ho fatto il copia incolla della risposta
<insospettato> vul dire che il wifi ti funziona alla perfezione
<madamevalerie> fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, passa il link che ti esce
<tolomeo75> ma dice no wireless
<madamevalerie> http://pastebin.com/MGnje3H2
<tolomeo75> siamo sicuri ?
<insospettato> dice no wireless a lo e a eth0.. quello che interessa a te è wlan0
<tolomeo75> allora posso mettere ubuntu sul portatile togliere vista e nella nuova casa mi collega tranquillo in wifi ??
<insospettato> il comando l'hai dato dal portatile giusto?
<tolomeo75> si in questione
<tolomeo75> collegato in etrnet
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, hai aggiornato un casino il kernel... e tolto dei backports di alsa..
<tolomeo75> altre domande ma per aprire i file rar
<madamevalerie> ha fatto tutto da sè...ora come faccio a rimediare
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova a reinstallare alcune cose con sudo aptitude  -y reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<insospettato> il wifi funziona, quindi, se ti colleghi da windows ti si collegherà pure da linux
<madamevalerie> fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, prova a rebottare ora
<tolomeo75> si ma per esempio il blooth dice che non cè
<madamevalerie> riavviare?
<tolomeo75> come se mancano i driver
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, s'
<insospettato> però proverei, prima di togliere windows, che non si sa mai
<tolomeo75> infatti per ora li tengo entrambi :)
<madamevalerie> j'arrive
<tolomeo75> poi luedi si vede
<insospettato> mi spiace per il bluethoot non so aiutarti
<tolomeo75> invece un altra cosa dove scarico i programmi liunux per masterizzare ecc.
<insospettato> scarichi tutto dal software center
<insospettato> se clicchi su "applicazioni" è l'ultima voce della lista
<simone> ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> simone, ciao
<drox> io sto cercando di far stampare un pdf da gimp usando stampa su file facendo stampa ma non funziona mi appare una pagina bianca qualcuno a qualche idea?
<insospettato> poi ti basta cercare "masterizzare" per esempio, e ti compaiono i programmi peer masterizzare, e puoi installarli direttamente da lì.. più facile di così si muore
<madamevalerie> niente
<madamevalerie> non funge
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, invia uno screenshot di alsamixer -V all
<madamevalerie> screenshot?
<insospettato> dai il comando, e quando ti compare la schermata premi sulla tastiera il tasto stamp
<tolomeo75> volevo scaricare kipe e mi dice
<tolomeo75> The Ubuntu 10.10 partner channel contains applications that are available for Ubuntu from third-party software partners for the 10.10 release.
<tolomeo75> vuol dire che gia cè ???
<tolomeo75> e dove si trova ??
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, la schermata
<madamevalerie> l'ho salvata
<insospettato> no, ti dice semplicemente che non è di proprietà diretta di ubuntu
<tolomeo75> ma non lo fa scaricare
<insospettato> cmq io mi trovo bene con brasero
<madamevalerie> non rieco a mandarla qui in chat
<insospettato> ma se vai in applicazioni/audio video ci dovrebbe essere già qualcosa per masterizzare
<tolomeo75> e per skype ?
<insospettato> skype lo scarichi dal sito
<tolomeo75> ok
<Guest70218> ciao a tutti raga
<tolomeo75> un altra cosa pewr fare riconoscere una web cam
<insospettato> solitamente lo fa da solo
<madamevalerie> qui sembra tutto ok
<tolomeo75> La Philips SPC 230
<madamevalerie> i volumi ecc.
<tolomeo75> mi dice che su Su Ubuntu dovrebbero bastare i pacchetti automake e build-essential.
<tolomeo75> ma che sono ???
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, inviala su imagebin.org
<Guest70218> i build-essential
<Guest70218> servono per compilare i pacchetti
<Guest70218> che solitamente ti scarichi
<tolomeo75> sempre da scrica softer
<Guest70218> che non sono in .deb o APT
<tolomeo75> tutti
<insospettato> automake e buil-essential si
<jackallo> insospettato a quanto pare tu sei l'esperto oggi? potrei romperti le palle?
<jackallo> :D
<tolomeo75> ma le cose cche scarco dove vanno a finire :)
<insospettato> vengono automaticamente installate quelle che scarichi dal centro software
<tolomeo75> ok
<jackallo> solitamente in /home/utente/Scaricati
<tolomeo75> per la webcam
<insospettato> quelli che scarichi tu a mano da internet finiscono nella cartella Scaricati
<jackallo> ecco appunto
<tolomeo75> ok
<madamevalerie> http://imagebin.org/123050
<tolomeo75> incece quei pacchetti al riavvio mi riconosce la web cam in automatico senza driver
<insospettato> eh putroppo no
<jackallo> allora 2 son le cose
<insospettato> mi dici la pagine da cui hai letto che ti servono quei pacchetti?
<tolomeo75> un apggina web
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, allarga la finestra del terminale e reinvia.. ti mancano deille barre vista cos'
<insospettato> eh dammi il link
<jackallo> o i driver sono gia presenti e quindi appena colleghi la webcam te la riconosce oppure devi scaricare del sito proprietario i driver per linux e compilarteli e li che entrano in gioco i build-essential perche senza gli strumenti per compilare ci fai ben poco
<madamevalerie> ok
<tolomeo75> http://taison.altervista.org/index.php?mod=read&id=1241438808
<Gianlu90> grazie x l aiuto cmq ehh -.-
<jackallo> parla gianlu90
<Gianlu90> nient...avevo parlato prima...sto risolvendo da solo  tt appost
<jackallo> bhe se hai bisogno dimmi pure
<madamevalerie> http://imagebin.org/123051
<insospettato> gianlu mi spiace ma non sapevo che diriti
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, premi f5 in alsamixer e ripasta
<insospettato> tolomeo.. teoricamente, dopo aver installato quei due pacchetti, dovresti dare i comandi che dice in quella pagina, uno alla volta
<tolomeo75> ok
<jackallo> per quanto mi riguarda avrei bisogno di una screenlets come quella presente in questo video http://g0tm1ik.blip.tv/file/4108992 sapete per caso aiutarmi?
<tolomeo75> se lunedi mi funziona il wifi allora lo istallo
<tolomeo75> insospettato mi potresti dare il tuo indirizzo msn cosi per lunedi o latri giorni ti trovo :)
<madamevalerie> non reagisce
<insospettato> dammi il tuo che ti aggiungo subito
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, la cosa è molto strana
<tolomeo75> tolomeo75@live.it
<tolomeo75> il nokia 5800 sapete se funziona su ubuntu
<madamevalerie> cioè non cambia niente
<insospettato> ti ho aggiunto tolomeo
<insospettato> ora una domanda io... qual'è il posto più adatto per proporre un'dea al team di ubuntu? su braimstorm non si capisce nemmeno come postare un'immagine! c'è qualche canale di chat adatto allo scopo?
<leopesto> problemino...
<leopesto> all'avvio mi da un'errore (EE): Failed to initiazile NVIDIA GPU at PCI:2:0:0
<leopesto> e il bello é che non posso usare netroot perché ho il wireless...
<madamevalerie> ho provato a riaprire un nuovo terminale
<madamevalerie> ma niente f5 non fa niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> madamevalerie, un consiglio.. chiedi a HoldenC ...
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<jackallo> allora? qualche idea?
<madamevalerie> provo
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: dimmi pure
<insospettato> jackallo ho sulla punta della lingua il nome e non mi viene
<jackallo> quindi direi che sono sfigato visto che non te lo ricordi
<madamevalerie> ho problema con audio
<insospettato> ah ecco
<jackallo> mi serve quel widget per tenere sotto controllo tutto
<insospettato> si chiama conky
<madamevalerie> scomparso dopo un aggiornamento
<jackallo> ah ok
<madamevalerie> automatico
<jackallo> provvedo subito
<jackallo> a trovarlo
<jackallo> cosi ti faccio un pubblico ringraziamento :D
<insospettato> ma va non c'è bisogno :)
<madamevalerie> in realtà mi è già successo
<jackallo> te lo faccio lo stesso
<madamevalerie> e mi diedero una guida
<madamevalerie> on line
<jackallo> dammi 1 min che lo trovo e installo
<madamevalerie> che nion trovo più
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: se lanci  speaker-test -c2   cosa senti?
<miky_> ciao volevo sapere come mai quando accendo il pc con xubuntu è veloce in tutto anche quando apro internet (scorrimento pagine) ecc. Come apro software center o l'altro il computer va a rilento
<miky_> e devo riavviare
<miky_> anche andando al task manager la cpu rimane a 100% anche se non si capisce cosa procura cio'
<madamevalerie> non si sente nulla ma sta lavorando ora ti pasto il risultato
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: non ce n'è bisogno
<madamevalerie> ok
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: pastami invece cosa esce con:   lsmod | grep snd; cat /proc/asound/cards; cat /proc/asound/modules; arecord -l; aplay -l
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: quando hai fatto gli aggiornamenti? quanto tempo fa?
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531166/
<madamevalerie> due giorni fa
<madamevalerie> o te
<madamevalerie> tre
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: hmm...pastami   lspci
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531168/
<miky_> come mai invece a me rallenta?
<tolomeo75> per disabilitare il tachped come faccio
<madamevalerie> e poi ogni volta che lancio l'aggiornamento mi appare questo http://imagebin.org/123055
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: mi pare tutto ok da qui, bisogna ora vedere cosa è stato aggiornato, e che guida avevi seguito
<madamevalerie> si
<madamevalerie> credo fosse una guida per istallare tutti i pacchetti di alsa
<madamevalerie> ma non so con certezza
<jackallo> thanks insospettato però non capisco dove cavolo me l'ha messo cioè tra applicazioni o sistema non c'e e volevo sapere un come configurarlo
<jackallo> vabbe troverò qualcosa in rete
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep ' installed' | tail -n 20
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531172/
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep ' installed' | tail -n 50
<madamevalerie> ma questi mi sa che sono gli aggiornamenti che ho fatto poco fa per farti vedere cosa mi spunta
<madamevalerie> ok
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531173/
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531174/
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531175/
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: uname -a   pasta qui
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531176/
<giordano> ragazzi ho riavviato il netbook e non è partita la modalità grafica cosa devo fare?
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: uhm... hai un sacco di roba presa anche dai proposed, forse per questo non va
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: dovremmo fare una prova
<Gianlu90> qualcuno mi spiega xke la live usb ke ho creato su un pc funziona e su un altro no?
<madamevalerie> ok
<roxdragon> raga
<madamevalerie> ti seguo
<roxdragon> help
<madamevalerie> dimmi tutto
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: dovresti riavviare, tenere premuto il tasto shift all'avvio, e quando esce il menu di grub scegli il kernel 2.6.32-25. il 25, non il 26
<madamevalerie> aspetta, ho la tesi pensi che debba salvarla su pendrive?
<madamevalerie> riskio tutto?
<Gianlu90> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: salvala per sicurezza, ma è un'operazione che non comporta rischi
<madamevalerie> ok
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: torno tra un pò
<madamevalerie> fatto. allora quando entro su kernel 2.6.32-25 posso connettermi regolarmente e ricontattarti?
<madamevalerie> ok
<madamevalerie> fai pure
<HoldenC> madamevalerie: si, fammi sapere come va
<giulio> salve, potreste farmi ricomparire la icon-tray del network-manager in alto nella barra?
<Andre92> Ciao a tutti
<Andre92> qualcuno sa dirmi come configurare unity in ubuntu 10.10 notebook?
<Andre92> perchè come mi loggo vedo solo lo sfondo, il resto è tutto invisibile, ma se clicco nel vuoto funzionano le barre
<Andre92> heey??? c'è qualcuno?
<Andre92> non c'è nessuno?
<[Enrico]> !nessuno | Andre92
<ubot-it> Andre92: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<[Enrico]> per giunta è sabato c'è poca gente
<Andre92> ah wow
<[Enrico]> tra l'altro unity è poco diffuso ancora
<Andre92> mm
<Andre92> ubot-it è un bot? o è una persona?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Andre92> ahah
<Andre92> che figo mi risponde pure
<[Enrico]> è un bot
<[Enrico]> Andre92: se vuoi puoi provare a chiedere nel chan inglese
<Andre92> mmmm non lo mastico molto bene
<Andre92> l'inglese
<Andre92> nelle chat dei giochi si
<Andre92> ma a perlare di software
<[Enrico]> Andre92: ragione un più per imparare sul campo :)
<[Enrico]> in*
<Andre92> beh ci proverò
<Andre92> x_x
<Andre92> posso fare una domandina off-topic?
<Andre92> "off-topic"   (xkè questa è l'assistenza di ubuntu
<Andre92> )
<[Enrico]> Andre92: si, se vuoi fare un discorso intero c'è #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<Andre92> come mi loggo?
<[Enrico]> e li si può parlare di quasi tutto, anche che non riguarda ubuntu
<codicealpha2> ok
<[Enrico]> Andre92: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pitt0> in che cartella della home sono contenute le info sui temi di gnome?
<HoldenC> hmm...madamevalerie è andata via...ma col 2.6.32-25 l'audio le funzionava... solo che ora dovevamo togliere il -26... DAMN3dg1rl se torna dille che bisogna togliere quel kernel
<Pitt0> ho il pc che ogni tot giorni impazzisce e mi disabilita i temi impostando clearlooks e rendendolo immodificabile
<leila> HoldenC, io pensavo fosse quello... ma non volevo incasinarla ulteriormente
<leila> gli ha tolto i backport di alsa
<codicealpha2> ok
<HoldenC> leila: il problema è che aveva i proposed attivati, e se non le servono fanno più danno che altro
<roxdragon> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<juventus> OO
<flavio65> #ubuntu
<Matt_91> salve, ho una schada wifi usb, una volta funzionava anche su ubuntu, ora funziona solo su win. Ho provato ha installare anche ndiswrapper ma non so dove prendere i driver, sul wiki leggo che qualcuno li ha trovati, ma io non so dove andare a cercarli, idee?
<Matt_91> La scheda è questa: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 069a:0321 Askey Computer Corp. Dynalink WLL013 / Compex WLU11A 802.11b Adapter
<Matt_91> no sul wiki, sul forum :)
<mary85> salve ho un problema con ubuntu, non mi riileva la pennina usb wireless N150 wna1100, come posso fare?devo cambiarla?
<Matt_91> mary85: apri il teminale e dai: lsusb
<Matt_91> e metti il risulatato su pastebin
<Matt_91> !pastebin | mary85
<ubot-it> mary85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mary85> non posso connettermi su internet..sono da un'altro pc che non ha ubuntu
<mary85> ok
<Matt_91> mary85: allora si la marca e il modello del pennino'
<Matt_91> '
<Matt_91> ?
<mary85> N150 wireless USB adapter WNA1100
<Peppe92> xke nn riesco a regolare la luminosità del monitor del mio acer ?
<Andre92> ciao a tutti
<Andre92> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con problemi riguardo unity?
<Andre92> ubuntu notebook 10.10
<Matt_91> mary85: hai ubuntu 10.10
<Matt_91> ?
<Andre92> si
<megaman> Buon giorno
<Andre92> ubot.it come stai?
<megaman> Avrei bisogno di aiuto, giusto 6 ore fà, insieme ad un mio amico utente Linux da molto tempo, ho finalmente inserito Ubuntu 10.10
<leila> Andre92, è un bot ubot-it :D
<Andre92> lo so ho fatto apposta =)
<leila> ubot-it, stats
<ubot-it> I have 16 registered users with 10 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 13 admins.
<ubot-it> http://www.remixtj.net/ircstats/
<leila> direi che sta bene
<Andre92> xD
<Andre92> :D
<Peppe92> nessuno ke mi aiuta???
<megaman> Riuscite a leggermi ?
<Andre92> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con problemi riguardo unity?
<Matt_91> si megaman
<megaman> Grazie
<Andre92> !nessuno | Peppe92
<ubot-it> Peppe92: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<megaman> Sono giocatore di World of Warcraft ufficiale
<Peppe92> già l ho fatta la mia domanda tecnica -.-
<Peppe92> nn riesco a regolare la luminosità al mio portatile acer
<megaman> vorrei sapere come installare su Ubuntu 10.10 il medesimo gioco.
<Andre92> qui il supporto non è solo per software ubuntu?
<Andre92> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con problemi riguardo unity?
<megaman> Premetto, ho gia installato tutto quello che serve inerente al programma Wine, compreso Q4Wine
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | Andre92
<ubot-it> Andre92: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Andre92> wow
<Andre92> xD
<Matt_91> megaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<megaman> grazie
<giulio> salve, potreste farmi ricomparire la icon-tray del network-manager in alto nella barra?
<giulio> l'ho messa tra i programmi d'avvio
<giulio> applicazioni d'avvio
<Andre92> come posso installare heroes in thew sky (gioco) in ubuntu?
<nicotano> salve
<Matt_91> giulio: prova dai da terminale: nm-applet --restart
<giulio> azz grande
<Matt_91> mary85: io ho trovato molto su google, basta che cerchi, io avevo trovato le istuzionioni per 10.10: ubuntu N150 wireless USB adapter WNA1100
<Matt_91> mary85: se sono lo stesso modello allora il problema è della pennina, se no vuol dire che non hai i driver e quindi ti conviene fare una ricerca su google
<mary85> matt_91: non sono lo stesso modello le pennine.probabilmente non ho i driver..
<Andre92> Rinnovo la domanda problemi con unity :)
<Fuser> ciao a tutti ragazzi qualcuno può dirmi operchè non sento l'audio? ho attivato l'audio da ubuntu,messo le casse,alzato volume, ma niente
<mary85> matt_91 impossibile trovaare dei driver, ho visto non sono l'unica ad aver avuto problemi con la N150 WNA1100 su ubuntu!
<Synaptic> fuser prova ad aprire un terminal e lanciare alsamixer
<Synaptic> e alza i volumi, magari sono a zero
<nicotano> Fuser, hai alzato il volume master da terminale tramite alsamixer?  la tua scheda audio è correttamente riconosciuta e impostata
<Fuser> giulio@giulio-desktop:~$ alsamixer
<Fuser> impossibile aprire il mixer: Nessun file o directory
<Fuser> giulio@giulio-desktop:~$
<Synaptic> fuser fai cosi:  sudo aptitude install alsa-lib alsa-base alsa-utilis
<Fuser> k
<Fuser> poi?
<Synaptic> alsamixer
<Synaptic> e alza tutti i livelli, non al massimo ma quasi
<Fuser> giulio@giulio-desktop:~$ alsamixer
<Fuser> impossibile aprire il mixer: Nessun file o directory
<Fuser> giulio@giulio-desktop:~$
<Synaptic> mhh spe
<Fuser> Rimozione di amule-utils...
<Fuser> Rimozione di linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic...
<Fuser> Rimozione di linux-headers-2.6.32-24...
<il_grillo> Dopo che ho installato la versioni 10.10 non riesco più a far andare la lan  Errore"Impossibile montare la posizione     Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito" trova il gruppo di lavoro ma quando cerco i pc collegati mi da il sudetto errore
<Synaptic> sudo aptitude install gnome-alsamixer alsamixer-gui
<Synaptic> scusa alsamixergui
<Synaptic> tutto attaccato
<mary85> La pennina usb N150 WNA 1100 della netgear non viene letta da ubuntu, probailmente non ho i driver necessari, ma viene letta solo da WINDOWS.
<Fuser> se digito il comando
<Fuser> mi esce una fginestra
<Fuser> alza mixer
<Fuser> ma dentro  non ce niente
<Fuser> rieccomi
<Fuser> comunque si apre la finestra ma è vuota
<Synaptic> Fuser,  provato a vedere se la musica va?
<Synaptic> se non va tenta un restart
<Synaptic> dove trovo i driver alc1200 ho una scheda madre asus p5q
<Synaptic> perche mixxx mi riproduce le canzoni.. ma tutto il resto no
<Fuser> synpatic
<Synaptic> dimmi
<Fuser> non và nessun tipo di suono
<Fuser> neanche la musica....
<Synaptic> no quello era per me
<Synaptic> lascia stare
<Synaptic> cmq hai ubuntu 10.10?
<Fuser> no
<Fuser> lucid
<Synaptic> va bene uguale
<Synaptic> sistema preferenze audio
<Synaptic> te la trova l'hardware audio?
<Fuser> no
<Fuser> nessun dispotivo
<Fuser> dispositivo
<nicotano> Fuser, il tuo pc è per caso un sony vaio ?
<Synaptic> ma quelle cose alsa che ti avevo detto
<Synaptic> le hai messe?
<Fuser> si
<Fuser> nicotano , no è fisso.
<Synaptic> alsa-utils lo hai messo?
<Synaptic> lancia
<Synaptic> sudo aptitude install alsa-utilis
<Synaptic> scusa
<Synaptic> sudo aptitude install alsa-utils
<Fuser> k
<Synaptic> fatto?
<Synaptic> poi vedi se ti fa
<Synaptic> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Fuser> command not found
<Andre92> come posso giocare a heroes in the sky su ubuntu?
<Synaptic> Fuser, sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Fuser> ok
<Synaptic> ora vai su sistema preferenze audio
<Synaptic> vedi l'hardware?
<Fuser> no
<Fuser> spe provo a riavviare
<Fuser> magari è li il problema
<Synaptic> mah è strano
<Synaptic> prova
<Synaptic> intanto cerco altro
<Andre92> come avvio un'applicazione 3d in wine? ci sono parametri particolari da settare?
<Fuser> lol...
<Synaptic> Fuser,  va?
<Fuser> si :|
<Synaptic> good
<Synaptic> apposto?
<Fuser> sisi ;)
<Synaptic> ok
<Fuser> ma cos'è alsa?
<Synaptic> è il gestore audio di ubuntu
<Synaptic> cmq fossi in te eseguirei:
<Synaptic> sudo aptitude install alsamixergui alsa-utils gnome-alsamixer alsa-base libasound2 libasound2-dev linux-sound-base libasoun2-plugins lib32asoun2
<Synaptic> cosi hai tutto
<Synaptic> l'ultimo è lib32asound2
<Synaptic> ho la tastiera marcia
<megaman> Sig. Synaptic
<megaman> mi perdoni, sto provando a installare World of Warcraft tramite i miei dvd
<megaman> seguendo una guida
<megaman> mi sono un pochino perso
<salvatore> ciao ragazzi ho un computer abbastanza vecchio da poco ho installato ubuntu e devo dire che viaggia molto fluidamente e velocemente solo che con una scheda video ati radeon7000 32mb ho problemi a vedere film......
<megaman> posso eseguire i dvd tramite Q4wine ?
<salvatore> volevo fare l'overclock.. ma con ubuntu come si fa????
<salvatore> chiedo a qualcuno che magari ne ha  già avuto esperienza....
<Synaptic> megaman, non sono sicuro che wow vada su wine eh
<Synaptic> spe mo vediamo
<salvatore> c'è nessuno???
<Synaptic> megaman,  hai 10.04 o 10.10?
<eevan> salvatore: hai guardato su google se c'e' qualcuno che ha gia provato?
<salvatore> si ma con ubuntu non ho trovato un programma adatto per le schede ati
<eevan> mh...io non sono esperto di overclocking anzi
<eevan> non so come aitarti, io.
<Fuser> synopatic mi spieghi perchè se vedo dei film su megavideo si vedono tutti a scatti mentre su youtube noé?
<eevan> Fuser: a scatti nel senso che spunta la scritta "buffering"?
<Fuser> eevan , no nel senso che il video è caricato ma lo riproduce come se ogni 2 secondi il video si blocca ,il volume va a avanti e poi il video si riporta alla pari del audio
<Fuser> eevan cioè va a scatti ma non perchè non è carico ,come se la vga non ce la facesse a riprodurre il video e zoppicasse
<Fuser> eevan arrivo fra 20 min che lavo i piatti.
<eevan> vada vada
<ceon1> ciao
<stef_> ciao a tutti. come posso capire quale comando è associato ad una finestra?
<eevan> salvatore: ho trovato questa discusione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=365522.0
<eevan> stef_: in che senso??
<stef_> devo dare i permessi per alcune applicazioni, ma nn so esattamente qual è il nome del comando da terminale
<italianman> sapete come posso rimuovere su gnome l'effetto trasparenza delle finestre? vorrei migliorare le prestazioni
<Fuser> eevan rieccomi
<eevan> stef_:  cerca di essere meno loquace.. cche tipo di permessi?
<eevan> italianman: sistema-preferenze-aspetto-effetti-nessuno
<eevan> Fuser: non lo so come mai.ò
<stef_> allora
<eevan> vai
<stef_> devo modificare visudo per poter fr eseguire il cambio proxy, aggiornamenti e poco altro al mio utente senza però che ogni volta mi venga richiesta la password
<stef_> il problema è che non so come si chiamano i programmi (nel visudo devo inserire percorso e nome del programma)
<italianman> ottimo grazie
<eevan> prego
<eevan> stef_: quali sono i programmi?
<stef_> proxy di rete e gestore aggiornamenti
<italianman> a quzalcuno é capitato che ad esempio andando su skype tasto destro, compare il menu a tendina in grigio scuro e vedo solamente le scritte se passo il mouse sopra?
<eevan> gestore aggiornamenti credo sia "update-manager" prova da terminale
<eevan> italianman: a me no
<italianman> a me lo fa da quando sono passato alla versione 9.x o 10.04
<stef_> sì, è update-manage
<eevan> bella zio
<eevan> il proxy non ne ho idea
<stef_> infatti
<stef_> non c'è un modo per capirlo dalla finestra aperta?
<eevan> niet
<eevan> no
<eevan> *pardon
<stef_> però pensavo: il tasto di kill forzado nel pannello
<stef_> come f a capire che proceso killare?
<eevan> hehe
<eevan> non lo so :)
<eevan> pero' potresti
<eevan> questo proxy è un programma che trovi nel menu?
<stef_> sì
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<eevan> stef_: allora da li si puo' fare
<stef_> come?
<eevan> stef_: vai sul menu e clicchi col destro
<eevan> stef_: poi modifica menu'
<eevan> stef_: a quel punto cerchi il programma proxy e clicchi il tasto modifica a destra. li trovi il comando
<stef_> ah...
<stef_> vero!
<eevan> :D
<stef_> un'ultima cosa: il visudo me lo salva .tmp
<stef_> è normale?
<eevan> boh :)
<stef_> ora provo
<stef_> speria,p bene...
<eevan> vai
<stef_> nulla
<stef_> mi chiede ancora la pwd per aggiornare
<eevan> ma perche non la vuoi mettere?
<stef_> è scomoda
<stef_> più che altro però è un casino la modifica del prox
<stef_> perchè la chiede 2 volte
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 10.04 e windows. ora devo reinstallare win xp e non voglio assolutament eperdere ubuntu che lo uso da due mesi e va benissimo...come si può fare? grazie
<eevan> non installare windows :)
<eevan> no dai
<reddos> ciao chi sa come si fa per avere il cubo permanete nel monitor cosi       http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531234/     grazie
<eevan> reddos: apri il software center scrivi "compiz" ed installa il compiz-manager e li fai tutti i cubi che ti pare
<eevan> reddos: compi-setting-manager un a roba del genere
<eevan> compiz*
<Alex99> purtroppo devo usare office....che openoffice non riesco...
<eevan> office che versione?
<eevan> mi sembra che con wine qualche versione di office funzioni bene
<reddos> ok grazie
<eevan> prego
<eevan> Alex99: che versione di office?
<Alex99> beh io uso ms word 97/2003 e funziona benissimo....poi ho anche 2007
<nonno> sto cercando di caricare la versione 10.4 di ubuntu ma ricevo il seguente messaggio: "Pacchetto skype-common selezionato per la rimozione ma è nella blacklist per la rimozione" e il sistema non va avanti. Cosa devo fare? Grazie
<eevan> Alex99: conosci wine?
<nonno> no
<eevan> nonno aspetta un attimo per favore
<Alex99> no. ne ho sentito parlare...credo di averlo installato...ma non so come usarlo...
<nonno> ok
<eevan> Alex99: prendi gli exe per l'installazione di office clicchi col destro ed "apri con wine". wine è una sorta di amulatore per programmi windows
<eevan> Alex99: lo trovi nell'ubuntu software cneter
<eevan> wine
<eevan> nonno:  cosa dicevi?
<nonno> non riesco ad andare avanti per mettere ubuntu 10.4
<eevan> nel senso dell'installazione?
<nonno> si
<Alex99> ce l'ho installato in "applicazioni" ma devo inserire il cd di installazione di office? e trovo li gli exe?
<eevan> Alex99: si, proprio cosi'. prova con quel metodo di wine.
<nonno> per eeva: ricevo il seguente messaggio: "Pacchetto skype-common selezionato per la rimozione ma è nella blacklist per la rimozione" e il sistema non va avanti
<eevan> nonno: non so perche dice quella cosa di skype
<Alex99> perfetto grazie.
<Alex99> ma funziona come in win xp, cioè è lo stesso office?
<eevan> Alex99: se non funziona poi ti dico come reinstallare windows senza perdere ubuntu
<eevan> Alex99: si, dovrebbe funzionare, pensa che con wine ho installato la versione trial di photoshop cs5 e funziona.
<Alex99> scusa ma purtroppo fra un po' devo uscire e non so se riesco ad installarlo... ti trovo + tardi? grazie.
<eevan> ok
<nonno> come faccio a togliere dal desktop una cartella con il lucchetto?
<jester-> sera
<ostage> Buongiorno
<ostage> RAga avrei una domanda da farvi, come faccio ad assegnare i file torren ad qBittornet e non a trasmission che è di defoult?
<drox> nonno devi avere i permessi
<drox> prova a dare in un terminale
<steph7> come posso vedere il windows manager da terminale (gnome o kde o cos'è)? devo guidare uno alle prime armi e non riesce a dirmi se è gnome o kde o cos'altro...grazie
<megaman> Qualcuno sà dirmi come installare STEAm su ubuntu 10.10 con Counter Strike Source e altri simili di HalfLife 2 ?
<steph7> ?
<drox> cd Scrivania e dai invio poi scrivi sudo chmod 755 nonno
<jester-> steph7: nautilus x gnome e dolphin x kakkade
<steph7> megaman: su ubuntuforum (in inglese) c'è un howto...
<steph7> jester-: intendevo da terminale
<steph7> si può fare?
<jester-> eh scrivi nel terminale e dai enter
<steph7> una roba tipo uname -r, che ti dice il kernel
<jester-> steph7: da terminale quello che parte to svela il de
<drox> così facendo dovresti cambiare i permessi di quella cartella e poter cancellarla nonno
<jester-> che poi c'è una bella differenza fra i due. gnome ha 2 barre
<steph7> jester-: no, non mi so spiegare :-)
<jester-> drox: sudo rm -r nonno
<jester-> steph7: devi scorpire che de ha?
<steph7> jester-: si
<steph7> ma da terminale, così non sbaglia.
<jester-> steph7: gli fai fare uno shot e postare su imagebin
<steph7> così mi va in crisi e torna a windows ajhahahhah
<jester-> steph7: osti. se dando nautilus parte il filemanager ha gnome se dando dolphin parte ha kde non mi pare cosi dificile
<steph7> non esiste un simil "lspci" per il software? (no dselect......)
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep nautilus
<Alex99> eevan: ho provato con office 2003. mi da questo errore: The file '/media/OFF11SP1_IT/SETUP.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<jester-> ma è piu casinoso
<steph7> si
<steph7> megaman: prego
<jester-> o dando gedit e kate nel terminale
<steph7> jester-: ci dev'essere però, c...
<jester-> steph7: pure alla finestra di login si capisce
<jester-> steph7: è il classico caso da seghe mentali
<steph7> jester-: dai, mi hai convinto...al limite..richiede..grazie
<jester-> quelli normali a winzoz tornano
<steph7> più o meno, sai? se sei nuovo di ubuntu, installi, e poi chi ti dice che quello è gnome o kde, per es..e se hai installato xfce? o lxde??
<steph7> jester-: comunque sono totalmente d'accordo a metà con te :-)
<Alex99> chi conosce wine?
<jester-> steph7: shot del desktop si imagebin taglia la testa al toro, basta che pigi il tasto stamp
<drox> jester-, dici che così si fa prima!!! ^_^ sorry nonno
<simioliantonio> ciao ragazzi
<megaman> Appena possibile, mi potreste scrivere un link per inserire STEAM sul mio ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Matt_91> salve, ho una schada wifi usb, una volta funzionava anche su ubuntu(pirma di 10.04), ora funziona solo su win. Ho provato ha installare anche ndiswrapper ma non so dove prendere i driver, sul forum leggo che qualcuno li ha trovati, ma io non so dove andare a cercarli, idee?
<Matt_91> La scheda è questa: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 069a:0321 Askey Computer Corp. Dynalink WLL013 / Compex WLU11A 802.11b Adapter
<steph7> jester-: ti spiego il problema, trattasi di un pavillon 5600 hp, con ubuntu 10.10. non gli riconosce (più la tastiera)
<olife> Ciao
<olife> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | olife
<ubot-it> olife: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<simioliantonio> qualcuno conosce un software alternativo a ms publisher (eccetto scribus)
<simioliantonio> ?
<Matt_91> megaman: se scrivi su Google li puoi trovare anche te basca che cerchi: ubuntu NOMEPROGRAMMA
<steph7> Matt_91: non la vedi da network manager?
<Matt_91> steph7: no
<jester-> steph7: non gli riconosce la tastiera un che sendso
<jester-> so
<Matt_91> ho provato sia sul fisso che sul portatile e non viene vista da nessuna delle due
<steph7> non funziona
<steph7> Matt_91: scusa la domanda cretina, hai mica il tastino wireless su off?
<jester-> steph7: nessun tasto funza?
<olife> ragazzi ma su ubuntu se installo kde dopo come attivo su compiz KDE COMPATIBILTY?
<steph7> jester-: nessuno
<jester-> steph7: nemmeno in shell?
<steph7> jester-: eh, questo non lo so, in effetti è da provare?
<jester-> olife: kakka ha i suoi orpelli a c'è kcompiz se non sbaglio
<steph7> jester-: scusa nel terminale, funziona
<jester-> non so se vanno daccordo assisema
<jester-> e
<steph7> sennò non poteva postare dmesg...
<olife> ok grz
<steph7> e tail...
<jester-> steph7: va che forse ha la tastiera inglese
<steph7> jester-: diamo un occhiatina a xorg?
<olife> ciao a tutti
<steph7> cioè gli faccio dare, un'occhiatina...:-)
<jester-> steph7: se funza nel terminale la tastiera va
<steph7> jester-: infatti
<steph7> jester-: gli chiedo cat xorg
<jester-> seawolf: digli di andare in sistema/preferenze/tastiera
<steph7> anche se dice che improvvisamente ha smesso di funzionare...
<jester-> steph7: che centra xorg con la keyboard
<steph7> section keyboard...
<steph7> non conosco il pavillon, cos'è, integrata? è un laptop?
<jester-> che setti la tastiera italiana ed eventuale modello
<jester-> di solito funza con la generica ibkm
<steph7> jester-: ok
<jester-> steph7: fagli staccare gli effetti
<jester-> che rompono sempre le balle
<megaman> ci risentiamo
<megaman> grazie molte gente =)
<steph7> megaman: trovato?
<steph7> ito...
<steph7> Matt_91: controllato il tastino?
<Matt_91> ho finalemte trovato i driver scritti in C http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/AT76C50X_USB.html ora una domanda mi sovviene, che me ne faccio?
<jester-> Matt_91: li hai installati i backports wifi?
<jester-> Matt_91: e cosa risponde rfkill list
<steph7> bene, saluti a tutti
<Matt_91> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Matt_91> 	Soft blocked: no
<Matt_91> 	Hard blocked: no
<Matt_91> vabbè va non ho copiato ma si capisce no?
<Matt_91> (il link di paste
<Guest62354> ciao qualcuno sa speigarmi come installare ubuntu su un netbook
<Guest62354> usando una penna usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fatix> ciao
<fatix> ce nessuno
<fatix> ??????????????
<leopesto> come imposto 1920x1080 di risoluzione al bootloader?
<fatix> problemi con wierlees
<fatix> ki mi aiuta
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | fatix
<ubot-it> fatix: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leopesto> !nokappa | fatix
<ubot-it> fatix: www.nokappa.it
<leila> ubottu-it, roulette spin
<ubottu-it> *SPIN* Are you feeling lucky?
<fatix> qualquno mi puo aiutare risolvere problema wierless con ubuntu
<[Enrico]> fatix: non hai ancora spiegato il problema........
<fatix> non riesco collegarmi via wierless
<fatix> ho router usr 9110
<fatix> con chiavetta
<[Enrico]> fatix: chiavetta wireless USB ?
<fatix> si
<[Enrico]> ah capisco. mi spiace io non le conosco
<[Enrico]> mai usate
<[Enrico]> :(
<fatix> allora niente?
<[Enrico]> fatix: cmq specifica il modello così almeno chi può aiutare lo sa
<fatix> chiavetta usr5422
<leopesto> google é tuo amico
<leopesto> http://www.pcrevenge.org/318/installazione-usr5422-80211g-54-mbps-su-ubuntu/
<fatix> leopesto tu hai chiaveta usr5422
<fatix> ????
<giovanni> ciao sapete dirmi se esiste una versione su xubuntu che supporti la videochiamata come msn?ù
<leopesto> no
<giovanni> io ho provato ad installare amsn ma non va?
<giovanni> come faccio?
<giovanni> ma almeno a qualcuno funziona?
<giovanni> possibile che nessuno ha amsn?
<giovanni> che dirvi ragazzi sento nostalgia di windows, possibile che nn posso usare nessun programma correttamente?
<leila> giovanni, dannazione, che problema ti da amsn ?
<giovanni> non fa videochiamate
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, devono avere client recenti
<DAMN3dg1rl> e l'audio non va
<DAMN3dg1rl> colpa di microsoft
<giovanni> non mi va neanche webcam
<giovanni> ovvero le richieste di immagini si annullano da sole
<giovanni> la webcam funziona comunque
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, se gli altri utenti hanno un client vecchio normalmente non vanno
<giovanni> allora io ho notato che con live messenger va solo videochiamata e non più come prima quando potevo inviare e/o ricevere immagine da webcam
<giovanni> quindi è naturale che se non va videochiiamata non funziona
<megaman> Buona sera
<megaman> poso chiedere una informazione al volo ?
<megaman> *posso
<megaman> C'è nessuno per una informazione ?
<ceon1> !chiedi | megaman
<ubot-it> megaman: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<megaman> Non riesco a capire come installare STEAM tramite Ubuntu 10.10.
<megaman> Seguendo questa guida
<megaman> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<megaman> mi dice di aprire STEAM tramite Winetrick
<francescoparasil> sera a tutti
<francescoparasil> i narvali porteranno tante novità
<megaman> Ci sono riuscito T.T
<megaman> SIg. Ceon1
<megaman> ci sono riuscito !
<crazyduck> ubuntu non mi aggiorna più uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<megaman> Ora potrò giocare nei miei giochi
<ceon1> megaman, con l'altra guida?
<kfbn> in che senso non aggiorna piu'
<crazyduck_> e mi  dice una roba di  software non verificati
<crazyduck_> come posso fare vuoi un pastebin
<crazyduck_> ?
<kfbn> hai abilitato altri repository
<crazyduck_> kfbn: in che senso  scusa la mia ignoranza
<kfbn> hai aggiunto altri repository per installare qualche programma non presente nel gestore?
<crazyduck_> bho si può essere come posse fare in tal caso
<kfbn> fai una prova apri synaptic vai in gestione repository
<megaman> vi ringrazio per l'aiuto
<crazyduck_> kfbn: ho messo un pò di spunte su maverick e atro che non erano abilitate ora provo ad aggiornare
<kfbn> aspe
<megaman> siete stati molti gentili, spero di risentirci ancora cosi che da imparare Ubuntu 10.10
<megaman> buona serata
<kfbn> su altro software cosa c e'
<crazyduck_> maverick canonical  e altro
<kfbn> ci sono spunte
<kfbn> ?
<crazyduck_> non  c,erano le ho mese
<kfbn>  toglile
<crazyduck_> messe
<kfbn> prova a toglierle
<crazyduck_> tutte ?
<kfbn> solo su altro software
<crazyduck_> tutte e 4
<kfbn> si
<crazyduck_> ok fatto  poi chiudo
<kfbn> la quarta poi mi dici cosa e'
<kfbn> si chiudi e ricarica
<crazyduck_> mi dice waiytng to  synapitc exit
<kfbn> chiudi e riapri
<crazyduck_> si ma cosa il  gestore pachetti oppure software update
<kfbn> chiudi tutto poi riapri e ricarica
<crazyduck_> ma cosa synapitc o update manager
<kfbn> allora chiudi tutto
<crazyduck_> kfb è chiuso tutto cosa devo aprire e ricaricare
<kfbn> apri terminale
<crazyduck_> ok dammi tutta la riga di comando
<kfbn> sudo apt-get update
<crazyduck_> ok fatto  vuoi paste bin
<kfbn> sudo apt-get upgrade
<kfbn> e dai invio
<crazyduck_> ok  fatto  vuoi il paste bin
<kfbn> no
<crazyduck_> ok
<kfbn> sta aggiornando
<crazyduck_> quindi
<crazyduck_> si ha gia fatto
<kfbn> dopo l ultimo comando ti vengono fuori aggiornamenti?
<crazyduck_> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<crazyduck_> no  era l'ultima riga
<kfbn> sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<kfbn> pasta il risultato
<kfbn> pasta :)
<crazyduck_> ora sta aggiornando
<kfbn> ok poi mi dici in altro software che voci ci sono  ma dopo che ha finito tutto non aprire adept adesso
<kfbn> crazy a che punto e'
<crazyduck_> indietro1111
<kfbn> ?
<crazyduck_> 36%
<kfbn> ok
<crazyduck_> 78%
<damaskinos> Salve ho un problema: sono connesso con una internet ky da 7 mega e no sto riuscendo ad avviare un video su megavideo. La pagina non finisce di caricare come mai questo? su youtube procede ma su megavideo no come mai
<damaskinos> come posso capire se il problema è dovuto a il browser mozzilla o chrome gli ho usati entrambi oppure al tipo di connessione?
<marcuy> damaskinos, cos'e megavideo
<damaskinos> un sito dove puoi caricare dei tuoi video un po' come youtube
<marcuy> damaskinos, prova di caricare l'ultima versione di flash
<damaskinos> come faccio?
<damaskinos> ma è testata?
<damaskinos> ma fino a pochi giorni fa riuscivo a vederli
<crazyduck_> kfbn: paste bin ?
<kfbn> ha installato?
<marcuy> damaskinos, apri mozilla e digita questo all'interno della barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<damaskinos> fatto
<marcuy> li puoi vedere la tua versiona di flash
<kfbn> crazyduck:ha finito di installare dopo lo scaricamento?
<damaskinos> 10.1 r102
<damaskinos> è l'ultima?
<crazyduck_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531333/
<marcuy> damaskinos, ecco, hai fatto qualcun upgrade dal sistema?
<kfbn> ok
<crazyduck_> kfbn: dacci un okkio mi ha detto done
<kfbn> adesso ridai sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get upgrade non dovrebbe esserci piu' niente
<damaskinos> marcuy: non saprei
<damaskinos> avrò installato degli aggiornamenti
<marcuy> damaskinos, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<kfbn> magari e' un problema del sito damaskinos
<crazyduck_> kfbn: sta facendo ancora estrazione del sostito di tutto
<kfbn> lascialo
<kfbn> infatti ha estratto ma non installato
<crazyduck_> kfbn: allora lo lascio
<kfbn> si deve finire
<crazyduck_> kfbn: ci sentiamo quando ha finito  per ora grazie mille
<kfbn> ok
<crazyduck_> kfbn: ha finito
<crazyduck_> quindi ora
<kfbn> ridai sudo apt-get update  poi  sudo apt-get upgrade  e non dovresti avere piu' niente
<crazyduck_> ok ora riavvio grazie
<kfbn> aspe
<crazyduck_> ok
<crazyduck_> kfbn: dimmi
<kfbn> chiudi terminale apri synaptic
<crazyduck_> kfbn: aperto
<kfbn> gestione software o impostazione software
<kfbn> impostazioni repo
<kfbn> crazyduck:trovato?
<crazyduck_> si
<kfbn> ok vai in aggiornamenti
<crazyduck_> kfbn: quindi
<kfbn> deve esserci spunta in raccomandati e aggiorn. sicurezza  importanti
<crazyduck_> si  cè già spuntato
<kfbn> solo quei due
<kfbn> poi in altro software
<crazyduck_> ok
<kfbn> cosa c e'
<crazyduck_> maverick proposed e maverick - backports
<kfbn> senza spunta?
<crazyduck_> si
<crazyduck_> spunto?
<kfbn> no
<crazyduck_> ok
<kfbn> dovrebbe andare cosi chiudi e riavvia
<crazyduck_> ok grazie
<crazyduck_> mileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kfbn> niente
<pitch> ciao a tutti
<pitch> vorrei un aiuto in ubuntu
<pitch> il problema è che io avvio ubuntu però mi esce una schermata
<pitch> di problema installazione gestore
<pitch> I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di Gestore alimentazione Gnome non sono stati installati correttamente.
<pitch> Contattare amministratore di sistema
<pitch> che cosa posso fare per avviare ubuntu?
<pitch> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un aiuto per risolvere il problema?
<kfbn> pitch: avvia in modalita' recovery
<vincenzino> ho un problema di autenticazione, con gli aggiornamenti di playonlinux. Mi dice "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<Alex99> ciao. con wine posso usare office 2003?
<megaman> Buona sera
<megaman> scusate il distrurbo
<megaman> Qualcuno di voi, conosce  l'applicazione AWN ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> avant window navigator
<DAMN3dg1rl> !awn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<megaman> Lo ho gia installato, ma non riesco ad inserire i plug-in come : Weather Applet
<megaman> Una volta che ho capito come metterne uno, presumo gli altri siano facili
<DAMN3dg1rl> non lo uso da una vita... più che passarti la wiki non so far altro
<megaman> proverò a leggere
<megaman> grazie =)
<DAMN3dg1rl> niente
<megaman> mmm
<megaman> credo di avere delle difficoltà
<megaman> Spiego il punto :
<megaman> Entro nel settaggio
<megaman> Clicco su Applets
<megaman> scelgo la nuova funzione/add-on/plugin o come cavolo si dice
<megaman> in poche parlo
<megaman> pardon
<megaman> in poche parole
<megaman> non riesco a capire dove salvare per aggiungere la funzione in più come le temperature esterne
<megaman> attenderò risposta =)
<paranza> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu sulla partizione D, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, che cosa vuol dire D ?
<megaman> Credo che abbia Windows
<megaman> ergo, la partizione D
<megaman> come la base è tutto su C:\
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> parliamo in due linguq diverse...
<megaman> lui ha la partizione o un secondo HD, ergo, D
<DAMN3dg1rl> *lingue
<paranza> il mio sony vaio ha 2 partizioni: su c c'è il sistema operativo win, su d c'è spazio libero
<megaman> Convertiti, come ho fatto io, 7 anni di Windows buttati
<megaman> Format e Ubuntu 10.10
<paranza> purtroppo mia moglie lavora con win e se le formatto l'hd mi ritrovo fuori di casa in un lampo
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, devi formattare la partizione
<megaman> Il metodo del perdono c'è, ma nei miei 23 anni
<DAMN3dg1rl> se ricordo bene winzooz usa di base ntfs
<DAMN3dg1rl> non è giusto per ubuntu
<megaman> devo uscire
<DAMN3dg1rl> adiue
<megaman> come metto occupato ?
<DAMN3dg1rl>  megaman /away "motivo"
<megaman> grazie
<paranza> ok, mi trovo nella fase dell'installazione chiamata "allocazione spazio su disco" e mi da tre opzioni, che faccio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza,manuale
<paranza> ok, fatto
<paranza> ho individuato la mi apartizione
<pitch> riferendomi alla discusione
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, formatta in etx4
<pitch>  I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di Gestore alimentazione Gnome non sono stati installati correttamente.
<pitch> <pitch> Contattare amministratore di sistema
<paranza> punto di mount?
<pitch> come posso risolvere il problema?^
<pitch> ho già provato in recovery mode ma non succede nulla
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, quanto spazio hai da allocare ?
<paranza> 37 giga
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<pitch> sempre la schermata di autenticazione e poi si blocca
<DAMN3dg1rl> ram ?
<kfbn> pitch da recovery prova sudo apt-get clean poi autoclean poi sudo apt-get upgrade e poi sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Alex99> ciao. devo reinstallare win xp ma non voglio perdere ubuntu. come faccio?
<kfbn> pitch:sudo apt-get autoclean non solo autoclean
<DAMN3dg1rl> Alex99, formatta la partizione di xp , reinstalla e ripristina grub
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, quanta ram hai ?
<paranza> 2 giga
<DAMN3dg1rl> sospendi o iberni ?
<Alex99> grazie. come faccio a reinstallare grub? dove l o trovo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !grub | Alex99, la seconda
<ubot-it> Alex99, la seconda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, sospendi od iberni?
<paranza> in che senso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, non metti in stanby ?
<paranza> raramente, comunque faccio entrambe le cose
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, allora....
<DAMN3dg1rl> non puoi fregare spazio a winzooz ?
<pitch> ok <kfbn> ora provo speriamo bene
<kfbn> prova una alla volta da terminale
<kfbn> da recovery
<paranza> come dicevo mi ritroverei fuori di casa
<pitch> ok provo da recovery
<pitch> te l'hai già provato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, non ho parlato di cancellare , ma di ridurre la partizone
<kfbn> cosa
<pitch> questi comandi?
<kfbn> non fanno male:)
<paranza> si, di quanto?
<kfbn> quanto spazio hai per ubuntu?
<pitch> ora di preciso nn ricordo
<pitch> deve essere sui 80gb
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, quanto puoi fregare ?
<Alex99> grazie.per usare wine?
<paranza> direi 10
<kfbn> cmq apri shell da recovery e comincia con sudo apt-get clean
<paranza> poco?
<pitch> io avvio ubuntu im mode recovery
<kfbn> si+
<pitch> e poi scrivo i comandi
<kfbn> uno alla volta
<pitch> uno alla volta
<kfbn> gia
<pitch> e dovrebbe poi avviarsi da solo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, è ottimo
<kfbn> intanto comincia con il primo e dai invio
<DAMN3dg1rl> frega 10 gb
<paranza> posso fregarli a ubuntu?
<pitch> si alla fine dei comandi si avvia da solo?
<kfbn> dopo vediamo
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, meglio a windows
<pitch> io ora sono in win
<paranza> ok, mi vuoi fuori di casa..... procediamo...
<pitch> devo riavviare il pc per passare in ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, sai come ridurre la partizione ?
<kfbn> esci e riparti con ub
<paranza> no
<pitch> come facciamo a vedere poi
<kfbn> riavvia se parte ub vuol dire che funza
<paranza> o meglio credo di si
<pitch> non perdo nessun dato vero?
<paranza> con i numeretti vero?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, non so se il programma di installazione di ubuntu permetta di farlo...
<kfbn> no sono comandi di pulizia e correzione pacchetti rovinati o mal installati
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, specificando la dimensione
<pitch> ok a dopo allora
<kfbn> speriamo:)
<paranza> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, riduci di 10 gb windows
<paranza> perdonami, possiamo fare 5?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, se ti va 5 fai 5
<paranza> ok, usare come?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, usare come cosa ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> non è che mi formatti la part di windows ?
<paranza> c'è un menù a tendina.....
<steph7> jester-:
<paranza> dice usare come.....
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, non toccarla..
<DAMN3dg1rl> metti una partizione da 2 gb di swap e il resto / in ext4
<steph7> il tipo dice che nella scheda tastiera non v'è nulla di strano
<DAMN3dg1rl> a quanto pare ubuntu non permette di ridurre in modalità grafica le partizioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> ho sempre installato in modalità testuale
<paranza> quindi lascio la voce: non usare la partizione
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, s'
<paranza> mi dice questa operazione non può essere annullata. l'operazione di ridimensionamento potrebbebdurare a lungo
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza,
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai dato un ok ?
<xfire78xx> sera
<paranza> non ancora, aspettavo la tua conferma
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, annulla
<paranza> ok, fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, ora fai quello che ho detto
<DAMN3dg1rl> metti una partizione da 2 gb di swap e il resto / in ext4
<paranza> e come si fa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, prendi la partizione "D"
<DAMN3dg1rl> la riconosci ?
<paranza> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> cliccaci sopra
<paranza> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> specifica una dimensione di 2 gb
<DAMN3dg1rl> spostandola alla fine del disco
<DAMN3dg1rl> specifichi un filesystem di swap
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, sei riuscito ?
<paranza> credo che il minimo sia 4685
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, sono in mb non in gb
<DAMN3dg1rl> 1gb = 1024 mb
<DAMN3dg1rl> spe----
<paranza> lin mega
<paranza> ho specificato 2000 e mi ha dato 4685
<DAMN3dg1rl> azzo....
<DAMN3dg1rl> non ti dice se usa mb o kb ??
<DAMN3dg1rl> mannaggia a me che aborro le installazioni grafiche
<paranza> si, in mb
<DAMN3dg1rl> stai specificando il filesystem swap ?
<paranza> usare come: area di swap
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, stai specificando la dimensione della partizione ? sei sicuro ?
<paranza> si, perchè?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, non capisco perchè sta dimensione minima di 4 gn
<DAMN3dg1rl> *gb
<paranza> non so, posso aumentarla ma non diminuirla
<paranza> un momento.....
<paranza> forse riesco a fare diversamente: scegliendo l'opzione installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi...
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, puoi fare
<DAMN3dg1rl> resti senza swap
<DAMN3dg1rl> essendo un portatile potrebbe mancarti...
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma cmnq si può creare  a posteriori
<paranza> a cosa serve?
<DAMN3dg1rl> paranza, è come il paging di windows, e serve per la sospensione
<paranza> e quindi cosa mi precluderei?
<DAMN3dg1rl> la sospensione del sistema...
<paranza> ok, sopravviverò, poi magari quando sono più pratico la recupero
<DAMN3dg1rl> APM Suspend: la maggior parte dei dispositivi sono spenti, ma lo stato del sistema è salvato. Il computer può essere ripristinato al suo stato originario in poco tempo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<paranza> ok, l'installazione è partita, adesso vediamo come va, poi semmai mi faccio risentire. intanto grazie mille e a presto
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusa per il tempo perso
<paranza> assolutamente, grazie di nuovo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma dall'ultima volta in cui ho graficamente installato ne è passato di acqua sotto i ponti :=)
<jokerigno> ciao a tutti
<jokerigno> avrei bisogno di assistenza, come funziona?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | jokerigno
<ubot-it> jokerigno: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jokerigno> volevo sapere che contorindicazioni vi sono nel creare la partizione /home e /swat come partizioni estese anzichè primarie
<DAMN3dg1rl> jokerigno, 30 euro a battitura
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<jokerigno> ammappa
<jokerigno> sempre meno dei costi chiesti per la formattazione di un pc a un niubbo:P
<jokerigno> ragazzi fate il tifo per me vi prego
<jokerigno> sto cercando
<jokerigno> per al 18esima volta in 3 anni
<jokerigno> di avere un htpc ubuntu
<jokerigno> c'ho avuto una sfiga che non vi dico
<jokerigno> maledetti produttori!
<Carlin0> jokerigno, logiche o primarie per ubuntu non fa differenze l'unico che vuole per forza partizione primaria è win
<jokerigno> grazie Carlin0 allora farò le partizioni "accessorie" in estesa
<Carlin0> le partzioni conetenute nella estesa sono logiche :)
<jokerigno> ehm scusa!
<jokerigno> ehhe
<jokerigno> so un pò niubbo
<jokerigno> ma ce la farò
<Carlin0> così si chiamano ...non ti preoccupare l'importante è capirsi
<jokerigno> beh si ma se uno le chiama in modo corretto si capisce meglio:)
<steph7> cos'è un htpc?
<jokerigno> home theatre personal computer
<jokerigno> un pc connesso ad un amplificatore 5.1
<jokerigno> per guardare i video sull'lcd
<jokerigno> e sentirli in 5.1
<jokerigno> e vorrei anche avesse funzione da "server"
<jokerigno> per torrent e dati
<jokerigno> (audio/video ma anche documenti)
<steph7> figo...
<steph7> tipo ubuntu studio?
<jokerigno> ubuntu studio è per creare e modificare file audio
<jokerigno> qui è più una cosa di puro entertainment
<steph7> beh...interessante..avendo la disponibilità che ho di tre pc (e, sigh, neanche 1 G di RAM fra tutti e tre), magari potrei pensare di fare una cosa simile anche io (RAM a parte..:-( )
<jokerigno> beh si ci vuole un pc un minimo prestante
<DAMN3dg1rl> buona notte al mondo
<alex88> ciao a tutti...ho fatto il boot da livecd e su un raid0 hw con controller marvell sata6..ma non mi vede gli hdd...qualche idea?
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-14
<linux> sera c'e qualcuno?
<linux> ho fatto l'avanzamento ad ubuntu 10.10 ma mi da qualche problemino ma posso disinstallare e reinstallare?
<linux> rimanendo intatto l'altro OS che ho sul pc?
<insospettato> che sonno
<insospettato> chi odia archicad alzi la mano
<raffa> chi consce setfacl???
<raffa> non riesco a configurarlo
<steph7> raffa: setfacl?
<raffa> yes
<paranza> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu su un sony vaio. non riesco a far funzionare i tasti per regolare volume e luminosità
<raffa> steph7: conosci
<raffa> ??
<raffa> paranza che sony vaio hai
<steph7> no, ma googleando c'è cose..
<paranza> è vecchiotto, vgn a517b. è un laptop
<steph7> raffa: c'è proprio un'introduzione...c50k.com
<steph7> raffa: setfacl -m <rules> <files>
<raffa> ok ma posso impostarli anche per una directory
<raffa> ?
<raffa> rispondono sempre ai gruppi creati con chmod
<raffa> ?
<steph7> sembra di sì
<steph7> se vuoi ti posto il link della guida red hat che ho trovato
<steph7> raffa: se vuoi dare i permessi di lettura e scrittura all'utente RAFFA: setfacl -m u:RAFFA:rw /project/somefile
<raffa> come posso fare da remoto ad accedere ad una condivisione samba
<steph7> raffa: ma dici tramite ACL o in generale?
<raffa> in generale
<steph7> cioè ad accedere ad un computer da remoto, non capisco samba che cosa c'entri, devi accedere da remoto con linux a windows?
<filippo> ciao a tutti
<filippo> chi mi puo' dare un aiutino??
<steph7> spara
<roxdragon> sera
<roxdragon> ;)
<steph7> halo!
<roxdragon> :)
<papa__> ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto per istallare il driver della scheda madre
<papa__> l'ho già scaricato
<roxdragon> ciao papa__
<roxdragon> mica siamo su windows!!!
<papa__> no no
<roxdragon> non servono i driver
<papa__> ah...
<roxdragon> ;)
<roxdragon> funziona tutto già
<roxdragon> e poi scusa.. è un exe quello che hai scaricato?
<papa__> no, è un .run
<roxdragon> no ma che io sappia non servono...
<roxdragon> che scheda madre hai?
<papa__> bella domanda!
<papa__> adesso vedo.....
<roxdragon> :D
<papa__> niente, non riesco a trovarla, cmq la scheda video è ati mobility radeon x600
<papa__> non riesco a impostare la risoluzione che mi interessa
<roxdragon> papa__,  lascia stare i driver della mobo vai su
<roxdragon> sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<papa__> vuoi dire driver aggiuntivi?
<roxdragon> sisi scusa ^^
<papa__> ok fatto
<roxdragon> c'è qualcosa?
<roxdragon> ti indica qualche driver?
<papa__> non c'è visualizzato niente
<roxdragon> ok spe ;)
<papa__> come?
<roxdragon> hai per caso scaricato i driver?
<papa__> si, sperando che siano buoni
<roxdragon> come si chiamano...
<papa__> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<roxdragon> posizioneli sulla scrivania
<papa__> fatto
<roxdragon> apri un terminale e dai: cd Scrivania
<roxdragon> "s" maiuscola
<roxdragon> poi dai: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<papa__> mario@mario-VGN-A517B:~/Scrivania$
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> poi dai: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<roxdragon> fatto?
<papa__> credo che si sia impallato
<roxdragon> perche?
<papa__> mi da questo risultato:
<roxdragon> dovrebbe ritornarti cosi mario@mario-VGN-A517B:~/Scrivania$
<papa__> esatto
<roxdragon> ok giusto
<roxdragon> ora dai
<roxdragon> ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<roxdragon> e poi copia cosa esce... fammi vedere l'output
<roxdragon> !paste | papa__
<ubot-it> papa__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> vado a bere... arrivo!!!
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531489/
<roxdragon> che ubuntu hai?
<roxdragon> 10.10?
<papa__> si
<roxdragon> one moment
<roxdragon> processore amd??
<papa__> non credo....
<roxdragon> che computer hai?
<papa__> vaio, confermo, processore intel
<roxdragon> portatile?
<papa__> si, un pò datato
<papa__> 2005
<roxdragon> okok n attimo
<roxdragon> applicazioni > ubuntu software center
<roxdragon> cerca la parola "ati" e vediamo che esce
<roxdragon> !image | papa__
<ubot-it> papa__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<_io_> ciao
<roxdragon> ciao _io_
<_io_> avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico x ubuntu
<roxdragon> _io_,  esponi la domanda
<_io_> sto impazzendo con la connessione wireless ti spiego meglio
<_io_> dovo aver fatto un casino ed essere riuscito ad istallare wicd e collegarmi al router
<_io_> quando faccio partire pppoeconf
<papa__> http://imagebin.org/123151
<roxdragon> papa__, hai installato oggi ubuntu?
<papa__> si
<roxdragon> dai nel terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_io_> mi dice"il concentratore d'accesso del provider non ha risposto. Controllare la rete e i cavi del modem.
<roxdragon> _io_,  premetto che non mi è mai capitato un problema così... allora.. tu riesci a naviager?
<roxdragon> navigare
<_io_> no
<_io_> sono con un altro pc
<papa__> fatto
<_io_> li navigo solo se mi collego x via usb
<_io_> mi dice anche che ci potrebbe essere un'altra istanza di pppoe in esecuzione
<roxdragon> ok adesso dimmi se riscrivendo ati su software center ti spuntano altre cose
<_io_> che controlla il modem
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531498/
<roxdragon> spe spe _io_  ti colleghi come? wifi? che problema è ? che scheda è ?
<roxdragon> ok papa__   vedi se ci sono delle voci in più
<papa__> dove?
<_io_> si cerco di collegarmi wifi intendi la marca della scheda dovrebbe essere d-link
<roxdragon> su software center papa__
<roxdragon> _io_,  ecco! mi sapresti dire il modello?
<_io_> dove lo trovo?
<papa__> no, sempre le stesse tre più 23 tecnical items
<_io_> dwa-140
<_io_> può essere questo?
<roxdragon> si _io_  n attimo :)
<_io_> ok aspetto
<roxdragon> allora papa__  la vedo bruttina con maverick e ati... ma spe penso si possa fare.. non vedi niente su driver aggiuntivi ora?
<papa__> no
<roxdragon> ok ok ;) one moment
<roxdragon> papa__,  una cosa.. fai impostaz sfondo
<roxdragon> poi clicchi nella tab aspetti visivi
<papa__> si...
<roxdragon> allora _io_  mmm.... non riesci a collegarti se non con wicd giusto?
<roxdragon> e prova ad attivarli
<_io_> si con wicd mi si collega al router
<_io_> ma non ho linea
<_io_> x navigare
<papa__> è impostato su normali, che faccio?
<roxdragon> _io_,  hai il pc davanti?
<_io_> si
<roxdragon> metti al massimo.. mi pare avanzato
<roxdragon> il terxo! e vedi se si attivano
<papa__> si, fatto
<roxdragon> ok si sono attivati?
<roxdragon> hai il mouse con la rotellina? riesci a fare scrolling?
<papa__> si
<roxdragon> ok premi il tasto vicino ctrl destro
<roxdragon> quello con il logo di windows e contemporaneamente scrolli
<roxdragon> con il mouse
<roxdragon>  e vedi se ti fa lo zoom
<papa__> si funziona
<roxdragon> ok hai driver apposto
<roxdragon> volevi la risoluzione?
<papa__> 1024x600
<roxdragon> _io_,  hai impostato i dns?
<papa__> non me la da tra quelle possibili
<roxdragon> ok papa__  sistema > preferenze > monitor
<papa__> si
<roxdragon> non c'è li?
<papa__> no
<_io_> mi sembra di si
<_io_> ma tramite wicd
<roxdragon> controlla _io_
<roxdragon> che dns hai
<_io_> come faccio?
<_io_> su wicd ho messo solo gli ip statici
<roxdragon> papa__,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roxdragon> postami que sul paste
<roxdragon> non conosco  wicd _io_  vedi se riesci a trovare la sezione dns
<_io_> c'è solo spuntato usa dns statici
<roxdragon> che hai messo su dns statici
<papa__> viene fuori una finestra vuota
<_io_> niente ho riempito solo gli ip statici
<roxdragon> papa__,  sei sicuro/a di aver dato questo? sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roxdragon> copialo e incollalo
<roxdragon> ok riemi  i dns
<roxdragon> riempi* i dns _io_
<_io_> che metto?
<papa__> si, l'ho fatto, si è aperta la finestra xorg.conf, ma è vuota
<roxdragon> _io_,  il tuo router è 192.168.1.1?
<roxdragon> strano che sia vuota papa__  mmm spe
<_io_> non lo so come lo vedo?
<roxdragon> vai qui _io_  http://192.168.1.1 e dimmi se ti si apre la pagina del router
<roxdragon> papa__,  chiudi tutto e dai:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_io_> no non si apre niente
<papa__> ok, sempre vuota
<roxdragon> _io_,  che ip statici hai impostato??
<roxdragon> papa__,  chiudi tutto e dai:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_io_> 192.168.100.1
<_io_> come maschera di rete 255.255.255.0
<papa__> fatto
<roxdragon> papa__,  posta l'output
<roxdragon> _io_,  scusa che router hai?
<_io_> alice
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531514/
<roxdragon> papa__, dai:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roxdragon> sempre vuoto?
<papa__> si
<roxdragon> _io_,  uhm... nel router ci dovrebbe esser scritto l'indirizzo suo.. controlla nell'hardware
<_io_> come faccio?scusa l'ignoranza
<roxdragon> papa__,  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<roxdragon> _io_,  mmm puoi dirmi la marca del modem?? modello?
<roxdragon> qualche info
<papa__> mi dice che radeon è già nella versione più recente
<_io_> alice gate 2 plus wi-fi by pirelli
<roxdragon> okok
<roxdragon> papa__, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<roxdragon> papa__, sudo X -configure
<roxdragon> dai questi e mi posti l output
<roxdragon> _io_,  hai una schermata cosi? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_WMDVL3Xt9T4/SXcH6KyQrsI/AAAAAAAACYk/icG1OcMvDkw/s400/Magical+Snap+-+2009.01.20+21.54+-+001.jpg
<_io_> si ma in quella schermata non ci posso entrare
<roxdragon> perchè?
<_io_> devo farlo da un altro pc che si connete via usb
<roxdragon> ok e per entrare in quella schermata come ci entri?
<_io_> anche questo pc è collegato wi-fi
<_io_> mi permette di entrare solo con un pc collegato usb
<_io_> ed ora non posso
<roxdragon> ok ok ma come ci entri _io_  ??
<roxdragon> con che indirizzo?
<papa___> cos'è successo?
<roxdragon> :\ che fine hai fatto papa___
<papa___> mi si è appannato tutto e ho dovuto riavviare
<_io_> no ora non ci entro mi ricordo che la schermata è quella....c'è un programma che si apre e mi porta su quella schermata
<_io_> quando sono collegato usb però
<roxdragon> papa___,  rivedicon     sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<papa___> vuoto
<roxdragon> mmm... _io_  stai su windows????? nel pc con cui sei ora intendo
<_io_> si con questo in cui scrivo si
<roxdragon> _io_,  apri il prompt dei comandi e digita: ping 192.168.1.1
<roxdragon> dimmi che ti esce
<roxdragon> papa___,  c'è da generare il file... se assi domani gia nel pomeriggio lo famo... anche perchè è tardino :) però siamo a cavallo :)
<_io_> richiesta scaduta
<roxdragon> _io_,  apri il prompt dei comandi e digita: ping 192.168.100.1 ??
<_io_> tutti i pacchetti persi
<_io_> fatto
<papa___> ok, intanto grazie. buonanotte
<_io_> a no quello no
<_io_> asp
<_io_> qui va
<_io_> pinga tutto
<sigandersonXD> roxdragon, allora qual è il problema?
<roxdragon> lolllll sigandersonXD
<roxdragon> è andata via ahahahah
<sigandersonXD> roxdragon, meglio, vado a dormì direttamente
<roxdragon> sigandersonXD,  ecco.. qui _io_  ha un problema...
<roxdragon> speeeeee
<sigandersonXD> ?
<sigandersonXD> sarebbe?
<_io_> sot impazzendo
<roxdragon> deve impostare i dns del router ma non sa l'indirizzo
<sigandersonXD> di chi del router o dei dns?
<roxdragon> router sigandersonXD
<sigandersonXD> roxdragon, ma ora funziona il router?
<_io_> si sono collegato con un altro pc con cui scrivo
<roxdragon> si è connesso... ma con ubuntu usa wicd e deve impostare i dns senno non naviga
<roxdragon> spiega te _io_  ;)
<sigandersonXD> _io_, il resto è impostato?
<_io_> quello che ha scritto in pratica
<_io_> con wicd è collegato al router
<_io_> ma pppoeconf non mi trova la rete
<_io_> e non navigo
<sigandersonXD> _io_, mo che c'entra pppoeconf? è un router o un modem?
<_io_> un router di alice
<sigandersonXD> _io_, modello?
<_io_> alice gate 2 plus wi-fi by pirelli
<sigandersonXD> il wiki mai eh? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/PirelliWgate2PlusWiFi?highlight=(gate)
<_io_> seguito anche quello
<_io_> ma non va
<_io_> si colega al router ma non navigo
<roxdragon> sigandersonXD,  secondo me sono i dns...
<sigandersonXD> _io_, fai ping 72.14.234.104
<_io_> asp
<sigandersonXD> _io_, ti risponde qualcosa?
<_io_> dall'altro pc con ubunto no
<sigandersonXD> si chiama ubuntU
<sigandersonXD> allora non sono i dns
<_io_> si scusa
<sigandersonXD> pasta l'output di route -n
<_io_> devo riscriverlo non posso copiarlo allora
<_io_> destination
<_io_> 192.168.100.0
<_io_> gateway 0.0.0.0
<_io_> genmask 255.255.255.0
<_io_> flags u
<_io_> metric 0
<_io_> ref 0
<_io_> use 0
<_io_> Iface wlan
<_io_> tutto qui
<sigandersonXD> non hai configurato niente con wicd
<sigandersonXD> non sei collegato a niente
<sigandersonXD> niente di niente
<_io_> ma mi risulta connesso
<sigandersonXD> beh forse il wifi è connesso
<_io_> si quello
<sigandersonXD> blah...
<_io_> ma ora x navigare?
<sigandersonXD> fai questo:
<sigandersonXD> sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.45 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<sigandersonXD> anzi
<sigandersonXD> sudo ifconfig wlan 192.168.1.45 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<roxdragon> sucsa ma non c'è bisogno che usi wicd :\
<_io_> ovviamente prima un comando e poi l'altro?scusa ma con ubuntu sono alle prime armi
<sigandersonXD> infatti tutta sta gente che si fa le ***** con wicd non la capisco
<sigandersonXD> anche tutto insieme _io_
<_io_> ma su internet tutteleguide portano la
<_io_> su wicd
<sigandersonXD> quella che ti ho detto io no
<roxdragon> _io_,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/dwlg122e1 segui que
<roxdragon> sigandersonXD,  con quel link hanno risolto utenti con la sua stessa chivetta senza wicd
<sigandersonXD> roxdragon, l'unica è l'altra
<sigandersonXD> ma perché che chiavetta ha?
<roxdragon> dlink dwl 140
<sigandersonXD> Ralink RT2870 chispet seeeeeeeeeeee
<_io_> allora mi da SIOCSIFADDR:Nessun device
<sigandersonXD> quella cosa è un bordello
<roxdragon> sigandersonXD,  l ho fatta seguire a un mio amico e in due click ha risolto
<roxdragon> è uno script autoinstallante
<_io_> wlan:errore leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: nessun device
<_io_> ma forse devo fare wlan1?
<sigandersonXD> _io_, lascia perdere, lì il problema sta nel driver, non nella configurazione
<_io_> ecco...lo sospettavo
<_io_> ma se si collega
<sigandersonXD> _io_, che io sappia rt2870 non funziona out of the box
<_io_> può essere che non è installato?
<sigandersonXD> _io_, il driver c'è ma non va bene
<roxdragon> fai cosi... tentar non nuoce... _io_  segui la guida citata su da me
<roxdragon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/dwlg122e1
<roxdragon> e vedi se va...
<roxdragon> :\
<sigandersonXD> _io_, in teoria la guida di roxdragon potrebbe funzionare
<roxdragon> ma hanno risolto
<roxdragon> prova in caso domani rivieni
<_io_> aspettate ho un altra scheda wireless
<sigandersonXD> _io_, prova con quella, io vado a dormire, se non risolvi ci si vede domani su #ubuntu-it-chat
<_io_> ok grazie
<_io_> adomani allora
<roxdragon> _io_,  prova.. mo vado a letto
<roxdragon> facci sapere domani
<_io_> ok verso che ora vi trovo?
<roxdragon> dalle 14 in poi
<roxdragon> ;)
<roxdragon> ùvado a letto.. notte _io_
<megaman> Buona sera c'è nessuno ?
<megaman> ho bisogno di un vero aiuto
<megaman> Ho seguito questa guida http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<megaman> ma ho sbagliato un passaggio
<megaman> qualcuno sa dirmi la giusta stringa di comando per correggere il repo ?
<megaman> era tipo dkpg
<megaman> ma non sò
<megaman> c'è nessuno ?
<domenico> e questo
<domenico> come si fa qui a chatare
<nicotano> buondì
<frapar> buon di a tutti
<Guest57557> ciao
<Guest57557> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Bia> Salve, sto cercando di copiare file molto grossi da un hd esterno sul mio pc ma ad un certo punto mi appare questo errore: Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Errore di I/O. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<frapar> controlla che hdd dove vai a copiare non sia fat 32
<slash__> ciao
<slash_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Bia> no, la partizione è in ext4
<bl4de> salve
<bl4de> ragazzi, vi prego, aiutatemi!
<frapar> tu vuoi portare una cosa dall hdd interno a quello esterno
<frapar> giusto
<frapar> e quello esterno e in ext4
<frapar> sei sicuro
<Bia> frapar, hd esterno è in ntfs, la mia partizione è in ext4
<frapar> ok
<frapar> non vorrei che sia il tuo hdd incasinato prova con una formattazione dell esterno  da sistema->amministrazione->gestione disco
<frapar> scegli il tuo hdd e lo formatti
<Bia> frapar, l'hd esterno nn è mio e poi ieri sera c'è stato un passaggio di dati da un pc win a questo hd senza alcun problema
<nicotano> Bia, il disco è stato disconnesso con rimozione sicura ?
<Bia> nicotano, si
<Bia> nicotano, anche perchè alcuni file me li lascia copiare e solo su alcuni che mi appare quel mess
<nicotano> Bia, non ho seguito prima, che messaggio ottieni nella copia
<Bia> nicotano, Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Errore di I/O
<weltall> guarda il dmesg
<nicotano> Bia, sei proprietario dei file che vai a copiare ? puo' essere un problema di dimensioni ? prova a copiarli  1 per volta, controlla se c'è spazio sul disco
<Bia> nicotano, spazio su hd eccome, anche 1 x volta su qualche file mi da il medesimo errore. no non sono il proprietario perchè l hd esterno non è mio
<nicotano> Bia, sei proprietario dei file che stai per copiare?
<Bia> nicotano, no
<nicotano> eccoci
<weltall> non è un problema se il disco è ntfs a meno che non siano settati come root al mount
<Bia> weltall, mi puoi spiegare meglio, non ho capito
<nicotano> weltall, se i file origine non sono dell'utente puo' copiarli come root
<weltall> ls -l il file che non riesci a copiare
<weltall> cmq puoi provare da root
<Bia> weltall, ci sto provando, ma poi lo vedo entrando come utente?
<weltall> si magari dai sudo chown utente:utente file
<nicotano> ma che file è? dove si trova ?
<Bia> nicotano, sono file avi o iso e si trovano sull hd esterno ntfs
<nicotano> Bia,  origine disco esterno e destinazione stesso disco esterno ?
<Bia> nicotano, no, origine hd esterno ntfs, destinazione partizione interna ext4
<Bia> weltall, da riga di comando come root mi da questo errore: cp: lettura di "/media/IOMEGA/Domino.avi": Errore di I/O
<weltall> dmesg Bia
<weltall> pastalo da qualche parte
<Bia> weltall, http://paste.ubuntu.com/531631/
<weltall> è un problema hw
<weltall> 1) l'hd è andato 2) il disco non è stato scritto correttamente
<weltall> 1) nuovo hd e sono serio
<weltall> 2) hdd regenerator o dd zero di tutto il disco
<weltall> c'è una terza possibilità il cavo che stai usando è danneggiato, l'enclosure non funziona correttamente o la scheda madre non funziona correttamente
<weltall> anche una mancanza di alimentazione adeguata postrebbe dare problemi ma usualmente vanno a finire nel caso uno prima o poi
<Bia> weltall, grazie
<weltall> essenzialmente non riesce a leggere il disco non è un problema software
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema con il comando apt-get build-dep
<cristian_c> in pratica ad un certo punto dice:
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<cristian_c> libcamel1.2-dev: Dipende: libedataserver1.2-dev ma non sta per essere installato
<cristian_c> ma se vado nel gestore pacchetti questo pacchetto dipende da un altro pacchetto che non verrà installato
<cristian_c> cioè ottengo errore se tento di installarlo
<cristian_c> alla fine provo a installare libgconf2-dev:
<cristian_c>   Dipende: gconf2 v.(=2.28.1-0ubuntu1), ma verrà installata v.2.28.1-3
<cristian_c> allora vado nel sito packages.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> e scarico il pacchetto gconf2 la versione 2.28.1-0ubuntu1
<cristian_c> se provo ad installare mi dice che la versione più recente è gia installata e quindi non me lo installa
<cristian_c> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> c'è un modo per risolvere?
<Machux> ciao a tutti
<Machux|2> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Alex99> ciao, mi aiutate ad usare wine?
<cristian_c> Alex99, poni la domanda
<Alex99> ieri sera mi è stato detto che posso usare msoffice 2003 su ubuntu. con wine: ho provato ad aprire il file *.exe con wine ma mi ha dato un errore
<cristian_c> Alex99, non sei obbligato ad utilizzarlo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> questo per evitarti smanettamenti
<cristian_c> la procedura esiste ma credo sia complicata
<Alex99> il problema è: che devo reinstallare xp ma non voglio perdere ubuntu che uso da due mesi e funziona benisismo
<Alex99> però office devo usare msoffice che open non mi trovo..... è un macello!!! .....
<jester-> Alex99: installa xp dentro a linux con vbirtualbox
<jester-> due piccioni con una fava
<Alex99> o mio dio!!! come si fa
<jester-> !vbox | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Alex99> grazie. ma che caratteristiche deve avere il pc...non è che lo metto in ginocchio?
<jester-> Alex99: non la versione ose nei repo ma la versione con licenza ristretta da sito sun
<jester-> Alex99: servono 2 gb di ram
<jester-> con 1 arranca un po
<Alex99> li ho. giusti...giusti....
<jester-> allora vai tranquillo
<jester-> Alex99: poi in pratica hai un pc xp dentro al pc linux
<cristian_c> potresti anche usare il dual boot
<Alex99> ma non è che poi mi trovo con una ....lumachina?
<jester-> per usi saltuari, second me, vbox è ottimo e pratico
<jester-> non stai a smadonnare a partizionar etc etc
<Alex99> il dual boot ce l'ho in questo momento....ma in passato quando ho provato ubuntu mi è sempre sparito in caso di reinstallazioni di xp
<Alex99> e no nmi interessava che linux non riuscivo ad usarlo. ma ora lo uso da due mesi
<Alex99> e va ...benisismo...non riesco a tornaread xp.....ma in giro c'è solo xp e quindi a caa lo devo usare ...qualche volta
<jester-> Alex99: è normale che xp seghi il boot loader se installato dopo linux ma è ripristinabile da cd live in 3 minuti
<Alex99> se è pe rusi saltuari mi va benisismo. è suff. seguire le istruzioni?
<Alex99> cd live...devo scaricarmi la iso e fare un cd? io ubuntu 10.10 l'ho aggiornato direttamente dal sito che prima avevo 10.04
<jester-> Alex99: in vbox nessun problema
<jester-> se non ti è chiaro qualcosa chiedi
<jester-> Alex99: la iso di xp
<jester-> quella ubuntu centra una sega
<jester-> i il cd di xp
<jester-> o il*
<Alex99> iso di ubuntu era per il dual boot.
<Alex99> xp non ho iso ho il file *.exe
<jester-> Alex99: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<jester-> centra na sega anche il dual boot
<Alex99> si
<jester-> Alex99: Installazione della versione con restrizioni di licenza http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<jester-> scarica il pacchetto e cliccalo che si installa
<jester-> poi segui la guida
<jester-> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/MacchineVirtuali
<Alex99> grazie. ora provo
<zem120> ciao a tutti
<zem120> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Alex99> devo installare il pacchetto x86/amd64?
<steph7> ho usato il comando dd per copiare una live cd su chiavetta usb ma il cd era ahimè era difettato. Ora vorrei formattare la chiavetta per Fat32 (windows, è da 8G), come posso fare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | zem120
<ubot-it> zem120: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<steph7> ?
<zem120> sto cercando di configurare amule su ubuntu, leggendo un po di guide ho installato Firestarter per cercare di sbloccare le porte credo di esserci riuscito ma ho comunque Low Id e scarico massimo 340kb complessivi quando ho una connessione da 20megabity qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Alex99> jester: mi ha dato un errore nel caricamento pacchetti da virtual box
<fatix> chi mi aiuta
<steph7> fatix: se fai una domanda...
<fatix> ho problemi collegarmi con wierles
<fatix> ho usobotics 9110
<fatix> con chiaveta usr5422
<fatix> steph ci 6
<cristian_c> zem120, a che ti serve firestarter?
<cristian_c> fatix, ti colleghi al router con la chiavetta?
<fatix> si
<cristian_c> fatix, da temrinale dai lsusb e copia su pastebin il risultato
<fatix> cristian tu sai qualcosa
<mazzi> scusate ragazzi sono appena approdato a ubuntu. C'è posto qua per le domande di un novellino?
<cristian_c> fatix, ma in pratica il sistema non ti riconosce la scheda wireless ?
<cristian_c> mazzi, sì, fai la domanda
<mazzi> ho un problema di grafica: il cursore è sporco e dopo un pò anche le icone divantano illeggibili
<mazzi> ho  la 10.10 aggiornata ieri
<mazzi> installata su un notebook aspire 1350 con la radeon
<fatix> cristian con windows non ho problemi di collegarmi
<zem120> cristian_c, ho letto che serve ad aprire le porte di amule su ubuntu giusto no?
<fatix> inveve con ubuntu non da segni di vita
<manu3> Ho ubuntu 10.04 su notebook con deiproblemi , non riesco a eliminare pacchetti obsoleti e non posso fare avanzamenti ne parziali ne di distribuzione. potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> zem120, dovrebbe funzionare senza, ma forse hai ragione, prova però prima
<cristian_c> fatix, quindi se la colleghi all'avvio non te la riconosce?
<fatix> no
<cristian_c> fatix, fai quello che ti ho detto prima da terminale
<fatix> lo fato ma niente
<cristian_c> mazzi, dev'essere un problema di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> fatix, che vuol dire 'ma niente'?
<fatix> non si collega
<cristian_c> fatix, ti ho consigliato di copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fatix> un altro problema cristian
<cristian_c> zem120, perché adesso le porte risultano chiuse?
<cristian_c> fatix, e prima risolvi questo :D
<fatix> quando devo entrare con ubuntu ci mette tempo e schermo rimane nera
<fatix> perke?
<cristian_c> manu3, perché devi eliminare dei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> fatix, quanto tempo ci vuole per il caricamento?
<fatix> tanto
<cristian_c> tipo?
<fatix> piu di 2-3 min
<manu3> perchè danneggiati il che penso sia il motivoperchè mi da errori alll avvio
<cristian_c> dipende dal pc
<fatix> devo premere tasto esc di continuo
<cristian_c> a me per esempio ci mette meno di un minuto
<cristian_c> perché devi premere esc?
<fatix> se no nn si apre
<cristian_c> comunque non dipende solo da pc ma anche dalla versione che usi
<fatix> 10.10
<fatix> ultimo
<cristian_c> a me per esempio tra anni fa ci metteva qualche minuto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora:
<cristian_c> questo problema te lo da sin da quando è stato installato il sistema?
<fatix> si
<cristian_c> non può darsi che l'installazione non sia andata a buon fine?
<cristian_c> magari è stato masterizzato male il cd
<fatix> non lo fato con cd
<fatix> con wubi diretamente
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> di wubi non me ne intendo
<manu3> cristian_c l'altra volta si è piantato il computer in fase di aggiornamento di pacchatti da lì ho avuto problemi all'avvio che non riesco a risolvere
<cristian_c> comunque ti consiglio di partizionare il disco e di installare ubuntu veramente
<cristian_c> non wubi
<cristian_c> manu3, ecco spiegato :D
<manu3> e cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> manu3, io effettuo sempre una reinstallazione, non l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ti consiglio di reinstallarlo da cd
<cristian_c> la nuova versione
<manu3> ma non il passaggio a 10.10ma i semplici aggiornamenti...
<cristian_c> ah
<manu3> ora ho provato a aggiornare ma non è riuscita...
<cristian_c> ho capito :)
<cristian_c> prova a postare il log degli aggiornamenti su pastebin ,manu3
<cristian_c> manu3, altrimenti prova con sudo apt-get install -f
<manu3> ecco una parte http://paste.ubuntu.com/531679/
<eddigei_> salve
<eddigei_> ho un problema grave
<eddigei_> all'avvio mi parte la consolle tty
<eddigei_> e non piu gdm ecc..
<eddigei_> come si riconfigura/ripristina  xserver?
<cristian_c> eddigei, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_IO_> ciao
<eddigei_> e ma non mi parte cmq
<eddigei_> poi la grafica avevo gia provato
<cristian_c> manu, magari hai qualche problema con l'hard disk da quello che leggo in internet
<_IO_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<manu3> cristian_c  mi è andato in crash e ho riavviato hai letto il pastebint?
<cristian_c> sì
<manu3> l'hard disk èdi circa un hanno...
<manu3> come posso testarlo?
<cristian_c> manu3, ho trovato questa discussione di ubuntuforum
<cristian_c> manu3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533965
<13WAAP0FT> ho problemi con il gestore della batteria del portatile. Se attacco l'alimentatore, iniziano i problemi (alimentazione instabile, computer rallenta, wifi si disconnette)
<cristian_c> edddigei_, che errori ti da?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | _IO_
<ubot-it> _IO_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> 13WAAP0FT, solo con ubuntu hai questi problemi?
<_IO_> ho problemi nell'istallare la scheda di wireless e premetto che ho sseguito tutte le guide
<13WAAP0FT> cristian_c, si
<_IO_> ho due schede di rete e nessuna delle 2 parte :d-link dwa140 e sbs-bw254
<_IO_> mi basta che funzioni una delle 2
<_IO_> ma fino ad ora niente
<cristian_c> _IO_, da terminale dai lspci
<cristian_c> 13WAAP0FT, che notebook usi?
<_IO_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03) 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12) 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 12) 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 12) 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 8280
<cristian_c> _IO_, ma sono integrate?
<_IO_> no usb non devo digitare lsusb?
<_IO_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1266:6301 Pirelli Broadband Solutions  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L 802.11bg Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<13WAAP0FT> cristian_c, il portatile è un asus X50
<cristian_c> _IO_, pasta su pastebin il risultato di ifconfig
<_IO_> scusa l'ignoranza ma cos'è pastbin?
<_IO_> pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> 13WAAP0FT, con altre distribuzioni riscontri lo stesso problema?
<_IO_> ma mi devo registrare?
<cristian_c> no
<_IO_> fatto allora
<13WAAP0FT> cristian_c, ho solo ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> _IO_, come dice qui sopra pasta il link
<cristian_c> 13WAAP0FT, magari prova con knoppix che è live
<cristian_c> per vedere se il problema è proprio ubuntu
<_IO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531697/
<_IO_> scusa non avevo letto bene
<euthymos> ciao mi va in crash brasero se tento di salvare un cd audio come immagine disco
<euthymos> http://pastebin.com/aPLtiCJw
<cristian_c> _IO_, uhm non c'è l'interfaccia wireless, sembra non ti abbia riconosciuto le schede
<_IO_> quindi?
<cristian_c> euthymos, beh, è un cd audio
<_IO_> ho mondato anche i drive di xp ma niente
<euthymos> sì
<cristian_c> _IO_, ma sono dei modem?
<_IO_> no schede wireless
<_IO_> ne metto ovviamente uno alla volta non sono inserite tutte e due contemporaneamente
<_IO_> ma nessuna delle due va
<cristian_c> _IO_, ti ho querato
<mrpurple> ciao ho provato ad installare ubuntu netbook su di un asus eeepc B202. In fase di installazione ho ridotto la partizione di windows xp per creare lo spazio necessario all'installazione. Il problema è che ora è marcato spazio inusabile e gparted non me lo corregge ... avete un idea. Se non sono nella stanza giusta vi prego di scusarmi
<cristian_c> mrpurple, ma hai creato la partizione per ubuntu?
<manu3> cristian_c ho viso l'articolo postato ma non ne vengo a capo....
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  si credevo di averlo fatto riducendo quella di windows xp
<cristian_c> e invece no
<cristian_c> va formattato lo spazio
<cristian_c> manu3, mi puoi ripostare il link?
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  e invece ho solo ridotto la partizione di windows e ora ho uno spazio non partizionato
<cristian_c> partizionalo
<manu3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533965
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  ho provato a farlo con gparted ma nulla dice che è inusabile
<manu3> anche perche il mio problema penso sia relativo a cup...
<cristian_c> manu3, dove ti sei bloccato di preciso?
<manu3> ho eseguito l'operazione ma midice di non trovare lo status...
<cristian_c> manu3, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> mrpurple, che errore ti riporta?
<cristian_c> manu3, usi 10.04
<cristian_c> ?
<manu3> si
<cristian_c> sei sicuro che in /var/lib/dpkg non ci sia status?
<manu3> aspetta forse ho trovato ma devo riavviare aspetta qualche minuto...
 * cristian_c is away
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  dunque io avvio dalla chiave usb ed arrivo al desk di ubuntu. Il problema quando devo scegliere la partizione mi dice spazio inusabile
<mrpurple> ed ora gparted parte e si richiude subito
<mrpurple> quindi non riesco a fare nulla
 * cristian_c is back
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  il problema e' quando specifico la partizione
<manu3> cristian_c ecco il problema :
<manu3> E: Impossibile aprire il file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: Nessun file o directory)
<manu3> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<cristian_c> mrpurple, cioè?
<cristian_c> hai usato sudo
<cristian_c> ?
<mrpurple> ho 4 partizioni in sda1 sda2 una inusabile e sda3
<DAMN3dg1rl> salute a voi
<mrpurple> quella inusabile è dove vorrei mettere ubuntu
<cristian_c> mrpurple, se la partizione è inusabile, cancellala
<cristian_c> puoi realizzare uno screen? cosi guardo meglio
<mrpurple> è gia cancellata,
<mrpurple> si certo dove lo metto ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !image | mrpurple
<ubot-it> mrpurple: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mrpurple> http://imagebin.org/123190
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  lka vedi ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, dovresti dirgli di formattarla in un dato filesysteme
<cristian_c> mrpurple, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=106815.0
<mrpurple> ok ora è un po piu chiaro ..
<mrpurple> posso fare le partizioni anche da terminale ?
<mrpurple> gparted parte e va in crash
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, usando cfdisk
<DAMN3dg1rl> o fdisk
<mrpurple> ok provo a cercare i comandi allora
<cristian_c> DAMN3dg1rl, non riesce a formattarla
<cristian_c> ci ha provato
<cristian_c> perché è inusabile
<DAMN3dg1rl> brutta storia
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa la marca inusabile ?
<mrpurple> lo spazio inusabile prima era in sda2. Quando ho avviato l'installazione la prima volta ho fatto un resize per ricavarmi uno spazio
<cristian_c> se guardi lo screen è scriutto nel campo device
<cristian_c> *scritto
<mrpurple> forse il problema è dato dal fatto che c'erano gia 4 partizioni (primarie)
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, hai più di 4 partizioni per caso ?
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl: ecco ne avevo gia 4
<mrpurple> e ho fatto il resize ..
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, devi cancellare una
<DAMN3dg1rl> creare la estesa e inserire le logiche dentro
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ottima risposta
<mrpurple> ecco sto facendo ..  ne ho eliminata una
<mrpurple> la logica la faccio in ext4?
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, dipende
<mrpurple> da cosa ?
<mrpurple> inoltre devo fare piu partizioni logiche ?
<cristian_c> le logiche vanno dentro l'estesa se ho capito bene
<mrpurple> si è cosi ma qui ora mi chiede solo primaria o logica
<mrpurple> cmq io provo a farne una come root /
<cristian_c> la cosa che non ho capito è se quando cancelli una partizione, questa cancella anche i dati contenuti al suo interno
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, evidentemente crea la estesa automaticamente
<DAMN3dg1rl> cristian_c, dipende dal filesystem che hai cancellato
<mrpurple> e un'altra come home
<mrpurple> cristian_c:  se cancelli una prtizioni perdi anche i dati sicuro
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, se cancelli una fat i dati gli recuperi come nulla...
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, la home non usare ext4...
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl: cosa uso per la home ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ext3 è più indicato..
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl: come li recuperi i dati ?
<mrpurple> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl>  per / reiser se la cava molto... ma è una scelta se usarlo o no
<DAMN3dg1rl> i files piccoli tipici dell'os sono l'ideale
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, se non gli infili una partizione sopra con photorec
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl: ok era solo per sapere nel caso un domani ci fosse bisogno
<mrpurple> allora per home metto ext3 non dovrebbero occorrermi altre partizioni ?
<mrpurple> vorrei potere essere in grado all'avvio di fare partire o windows o ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, ti serve / /home e swap
<mrpurple> ok per swap lo spazio da deidare quanto è ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, / dai 15 gb ... per lo swap dai quanto la ram
<mrpurple> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatto ?
<mrpurple> sto facendo
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovresti essere a posto immagino
<mrpurple> si credo anche io
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl: cercavo /Swap ma non lo trovo ..
<mrpurple> percaso è /tmp ?
<mrpurple> o se ricordo bene è stata soppressa ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, non è un mountpoint ,,,
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, digli filesystem swap e punto
<mrpurple> haa e come la creo ?
<mrpurple> si trovato
<ceon1> giorno
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, ok
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl:  si sta installando
<mrpurple> DAMN3dg1rl: una sola domanda all'avvio avro grub, non ricordo se devo modificarlo per avere modo di scegliere quale sistema avviare
<DAMN3dg1rl> mrpurple, no
<DAMN3dg1rl> non devi
<eevan> http://www.sucka.net/
<fatix_> aiutooo
<DAMN3dg1rl> aiutati che dio t'aiuta
<DAMN3dg1rl> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhiuuuuuuuuuuuuuutoo
<fatix_> nessunooo
<DAMN3dg1rl> !qualcuno | fatix_
<ubot-it> fatix_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !aiuto | fatix_
<ubot-it> fatix_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> !posso | fatix_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<fatix_> dimi
<DAMN3dg1rl> sei te che devi dire
<DAMN3dg1rl> ...
<fatix_> damn conosci bene ubuntu
<fatix_> ????????????
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, cosa ti serve ?
<fatix_> problemi wierles con ubuntu
<fatix_> non si collega
<DAMN3dg1rl> non si collega ?
<fatix_> lo scaricato disinstallato parekie volte ma niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> non si collega la spina alla presa?
<fatix_> nooo
<fatix_> non si collega via wierless
<fatix_> capisci
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, dai più info
<fatix_> uso router con kiaveta
<DAMN3dg1rl> !k | fatix_
<ubot-it> fatix_: www.nokappa.it
<fatix_> tu che compiuter hai?
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, la chiavetta è riconosciuta ?
<fatix_> da ki
<fatix_> ???
<DAMN3dg1rl> da ubuntu
<fatix_> kiaveta e usr5422
<DAMN3dg1rl> la vedi dal network manager ?
<fatix_> non sono esperto
<fatix_> di linux
<roxdragon> sera ;)
<DAMN3dg1rl> roxdragon, non ti ho chiesto se sei o meno esperto di un kernel
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma se puoi usare la chiavetta con il network manager ?
<fatix_> non lo so
<fatix_> spigami meglio
<DAMN3dg1rl> area di notifica
<roxdragon> <DAMN3dg1rl> roxdragon, non ti ho chiesto se sei o meno esperto di un kernel
<DAMN3dg1rl> cerca l'icona del network manager ?
<roxdragon> ho solo salutato ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> roxdragon, stavo cazziando fatix_ :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> tab sbagliato
<roxdragon> ahahahahhahahaha
<fatix_> niente
<fatix_> capito
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, vedi connessioni wifi con l'icona ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> clicca sopra ed apri
 * roxdragon non sta capendo nulla..!!! :P
 * DAMN3dg1rl non capisce cosa ci sia da capire
<fatix_> adesso sto installare un altra volta wubi
<fatix_> nn te lo so dire x il mom
<ptux> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, non usare wubi
<fatix_> xke
<DAMN3dg1rl> crea solo casini
<roxdragon> aaaaaa odio wubi
<roxdragon> ecco
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatti la tua buona partizione per ubuntu e installa dentro
<fatix_> come facio
<fatix_> nn ho cd
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, scaricalo su chiavetta ...
<fatix_> lo sto facendo da internet
<ptux> ho un problema con mbr. In pratica dopo l'install di fedora grub non contiene più il lanciatore di ubuntu. come posso ripristinarlo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ptux, da fedora sudo update-grub
<fatix_> come su chiaveta?
<ptux> DAMN3dg1rl, non ne vuole sapere.
 * roxdragon pensa alle entry ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, scaricati la iso di ubuntu
<fatix_> come si fa
<fatix_> e da dove lo facio
<fatix_> ????
<ptux> fatix_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com/releases//kubuntu/10.04.1/kubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai un pc a 64 bit vero ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> che cpu hai ?
<pierpad> devo verificare
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pierpad, ??
<pierpad> mi hai chiesto che cpu posseggo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pierpad, non a te
<DAMN3dg1rl> a fatix_
<pierpad> scusa..
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, ci sei ?
<fatix_> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, che cpu hai ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> supporta 64 bit ?
<fatix_> non lo so
<fatix_> dove si vede
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, non sai che processore ha il tuo pc ?
<fatix_> no
<fatix_> dove si vede e te lo diko
<pierpad> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ad installare la tv tuner avermedia sul mio pc?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai comprato un pc a scatola chiusa ? magari ti hanno infilato un sempron di 5 anni fa e non lo sai ?
<fatix_> ho amd
<fatix_> mi sa
<roxdragon> fatix_,  stai usando windows? se si controlla con everest
<fatix_> sto con windows adesso
<ptux> fatix, per saperlo puoi: leggere i messaggi del boot; usare everest come consigliato da altri; o anche leggere il manuale del tuo pc.
<ptux> qualcuno mi indica un tutorial su come riscrivere grub o su come reinstallarlo da live di ubuntu?
<ptux> ci sto sbattendo la testa da un po' senza molto frutto...
<DAMN3dg1rl> !grub | ptux  il secondo >
<ubot-it> ptux  il secondo >: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fatix_> ho amd athlon 3000+
<ptux> grazie DAMN3dg1rl. io avevo provato con mbr ma mi aveva dato le istruzioni per ripristinare la mbr di winz..
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, allora scarica il link
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com/releases//kubuntu/10.04.1/kubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<DAMN3dg1rl> è a 64 bit
<fatix_> ma quelo e kubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> fatix_, ti sto facendo un piacere :D
<fatix_> io voglio ubuntu
<Peace-> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<fatix_> scusami ignoranza
<Peace-> !download | fatix_
<ubot-it> fatix_: please see above
<ptux> fatix_, quel che cambia è solo il desktop manager..
<Peace-> beh se vuole ubuntu dategli ubuntu
 * Peace- usa kubuntu
<fatix_> ke diferenza fra ubuntu e kubuntu
<Peace-> fatix_: interfaccia
<madadam> ragazzi mi arrivano milioni di email così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531767/ dal sistema. Su cron dando "crontab -e" anche con sudo non risultano lavori da svolgere. Vi prego aiutatemi sono fastidiosissime
<Peace-> fatix_: vuoi vedere kubuntu ?
<fatix_> si
<Peace-> fatix_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qn2Mb_isx8
<roxdragon> madadam, madeve1 sei tu?
<madadam> roxdragon, si
<roxdragon> avrai qualcosa che ti arriva... tipo dei log...
<madadam> roxdragon, no, è un lavoro pianificato con cron, ma non riesco a trovare il file da modificare per rimuoverlo
<roxdragon> cioè... no vuoi che ti mandi più e-mail?
<DAMN3dg1rl> byez
<fatix_> damn ma per il mio computer e meglio ubuntu o kubuntu?
<fatix_> scusami se ti rompo
<Peace-> fatix_: che pc hai ?
<fatix_> compaq presario r3000
<fatix_> portatile
<fatix_> mi leggi?
<nicotano> salve
<linux> salve non mi esce più la barra
<giuseppe__> ciao sapete dirmi se esiste una versione di msn che effetua videochiamate per xubuntu?
<linux> sopra alle cartelle e ai programmi per chiudere
<nicotano> linux, gconftool-2 -u --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<nicotano>  poi
<nicotano> killall gnome-panel
<davide> raga la scheda di rete wireless non mi associa l' access point quindi non va
<jester->   giuseppe__ amsn non piu in videoconferenza, questione di protocolli, ripega su skype
<giuseppe__> ma ci sarà un aggiornamento?
<linux> ora la barra di ubuntu si
<linux> e cancellata
<giuseppe__> quindi se io voglio fare cam con contatti msn non posso fare per ora?
<linux> nicotano, si è cancellata la barra di ubuntu
<jester-> giuseppe__: boh è da un po che dura, il protocollo è ms la quale lo cambia spesso
<nicotano> linux, killall gnome-panel e riavvia gnome
<giuseppe__> quindi mi devo rassegnare?
<giuseppe__> vabbè ciao
<jester-> giuseppe__: non so emesene
<giuseppe__> non c'è nessuno che ha un programma da consigliarmi per videochiamare  contatti msn?
<jester-> giuseppe__: èrpva emesene che èaltra ciofeca simil msn
<jester-> prova*
<jester-> giuseppe__: skype funza di sicuro
<linux> nicotano, grazie
<nicotano> linux, :)
<giuseppe__> vabbè provo anche e a me non interessa skype
<polis> jester-: usando nano come si salvano i file???
<linux> nicotano, ho fatto l'avanzamento ad ubuntu  10.10 vorrei pero cancellarlo e istallarlo da cd posso farlo senza combinare pasticci? ho 2 sistemi operativi e una partizione
<nicotano> linux, se funziona perchè eliminarlo e reinstallarlo
<jester-> polis: control x esce e chide se salvare
<jester-> chiede*
<linux> nicotano ogni tanto mi da problemi tipo negli avvii pari mi cambia il log in di ubuntu lo so sembra una assurdità ma lo fa
<polis> ok grzie
<jester-> polis: angolo in basso a sinistra te lo dice
<polis> non ci ero arrivato che sono comandi con anteposto control
<polis> :(
<jester-> ^ = control
<polis> eccoinfatto
<nicotano> linux, fatto il login funziona tutto?
<polis> i
<linux> si ma prima mi faceva avviare dei programmi dalla partizione ora no
<nicotano> linux, spiegati meglio
<nicotano> linux, forse erano programmi installati da repository non uffciali e quindi con avanzamento di versione vanno reinstalli
<linux> ho una partizione D che uso per salvare i dati sia da ubuntu sia da win 7 prima di fare l'avanzamento mi faceva avviare programmi .exe ora no
<vitop> buonasera a tutti
<davide> vado
<polis> jester-:  il problema è che devo angiunger al grub windows 7 tramite os_prober
<nicotano> linux, programmi .exe vanno con wine
<polis> ma appaena lancio update-grub nn melo torva
<polis> trova
<linux> si prima me li faceva lanciare ora no
<vitop> mentre chiudevo kubuntu, è andata via la corrente, e adesso non parte più. ho l'impressione che parta solo il kernel (o qualcosa del genere). come faccio a fermare tutto per tentare di riavviare?
<linux> sempre tramite wine naturalmente
<polis> jester-: si blocca qui
<polis> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<nicotano> linux, non credo che per questo devi reinstallare, chiedi in canale se qualcuno conosce wine ti aiuterà
<linux> ok grazie nicotano
<polis> nicotano tu puoi aiutarmi
<polis> deo aggiunger windows 7 nel mio grub
<roxdragon> sera
<roxdragon> ;)
<polis> ciao roxdragon
<roxdragon> hi polis
<nicotano> polis, qui hai visto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<polis> si ma non dice comeaggiunger
<polis> windows 7
<jester-> polis: sudo update-grub
<vitop> tra i comandi interni di linux, qual'è quello che uccide tutti i processi per tentare di ravviare tutto?
<polis> resta per un po di tempo qui
<polis> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<polis> e non va vanti
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> polis: con sudo?
<polis> si si sovvo
<polis> ovvio
<jester-> polis: hai la 10.10?
<polis> si
<polis> homesso nell file 40_custom sito in etc/grub
<jester-> strano che non trovi seven, a meno che hai il fs di win aperto
<jester-> fa vedere che hai messo nel custom
<jester-> !paste | polis incolla qui
<ubot-it> polis incolla qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> si si sto facendo pastebin
<polis> http://pastebin.com/7349G1su
<polis> ecofatto
<polis> prima mi carica cn questo
<polis> win load...ecc
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> polis: è in sda2?
<polis> il sis op windows si
<polis> sda0 booloader
<polis> sda1 boot
<jester-> polis: sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<polis> sda2 win 7 vero e propio
<polis> dev/sda2: UUID="F8264A5F26xxxxxx TYPE="ntfs"
<polis> http://pastebin.com/ipY5dt9E
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> polis: sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<jester-> non tutta la pappardella
<polis> ./dev/sda2: UUID="F8264A5F264A1ECE" TYPE="ntfs"
<jester-> polis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531795/
<jester-> occhio alla parentisi graf
<polis> che faccio
<polis> dove lo copio nel file custom?
<jester-> spe
<polis> ok
<jester-> set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
<jester-> modifica qualla riga
<polis> che metto la tua
<polis> ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> 2 invece di 1
<polis> cioe metto questa
<polis> che mi hai fdato
<polis> tu?
<polis> al posto del paste bin
<jester-> set root='(hd0,msdos1)' è cosi
<polis> si
<jester-> falla diventare set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
<polis> ok
<jester-> salva e sudo update-grub
<polis> ok asp
<jester-> polis: spe che la facciamo piu breve
<polis> ok e cmq l avevo lanciato si blocca
<polis> lo stesso
<polis> dimmi addesso
<polis> cio che volevi
<jester-> polis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531796/
<polis> ok
<polis> metto queso asp
<jester-> solo quello
<polis> si fatto
<polis> non se lo carica
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<polis> sis i
<polis> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<polis> si blocca qui
<polis> puo essere che devo montare windows
<polis> ?
<jester-> polis: fa vedere il contenuto  del custom
<polis> si asp
<jester-> polis: e pure grub.cfg
<polis> ok 2 min
<polis> http://pastebin.com/bHHm5WEQ
<polis> http://pastebin.com/3thc2phC
<polis> col farele prove ho tre win 7
<polis> :(((
<polis> nel grub.cfg
<fatix_> doveposso skarikare  veloce ubuntu 19.10
<fatix_> ubuntu 10.10
<roxdragon> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<roxdragon> li fatix_
<nicotano> fatix_, www.realeases.ubuntu.com
<jester-> polis: cancella 40_custom.save
<polis> si ok
<jester-> polis: e svuota il custom
<jester-> lo trova w7 da solo
<polis> 2ok 1 min
<fatix_> va lento
<jester-> maverick
<jester-> !maverick
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<polis> fatto jester-
<jester-> sudo update
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<jester-> polis: poi incolla grub.cfg
<polis> ok sbloccato
<polis> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic done
<jester-> polis: fa vedere grub.cfg
<polis> http://pastebin.com/z3gijvFx
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: hai pacioccato altri files in /etc/grub.d?
<polis> no
<polis> solo custon mnettato
<jester-> mmm non aggiunge il seven
<polis> smanettato tt per cambaite la scritta lunga di windows sette
<jester-> cosa hai smanettato
<polis> aessoperio ett vuoto
<jester-> non è normale
<polis> voleveo metter un altro nome
<jester-> quale file
<polis> al posto di windows loadeer ecc
<polis> solo win 7
<polis> su custum
<polis> iiofatti cera scritto windows 7
<polis> ma non me lo caricava
<polis> adesso pero e tt vuono forse convien adesso provare a mettere la entry?
<jessy90> ciao
<jester-> polis: rimetti nel custom http://paste.ubuntu.com/531802/
<roxdragon> ciao jessy90
<polis> ok jessy90
<polis> ok jessy90
<jessy90> roxdragon,   CIAO
<polis> azz
<jester-> polis: spe
<jessy90> polis,  ciao
<polis> jessy90:  ciao
<jester-> sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<jessy90> jester-,  ciao
<jester-> cià
<roxdragon> !chat | jessy90  XD
<ubot-it> jessy90  XD: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jessy90> jester-,  il mouse non funziona ancora, sai altre soluzioni
<polis> ok lo metto 1 min
<polis> jessy90:
<polis> jester-:
<fatix_> ki ha iso ubuntu
<jester-> jessy90: reinstallare?
<polis> ./dev/sda2: UUID="F8264A5F264A1ECE" TYPE="ntfs"
<jessy90> gia fatto ieri sera
<jester-> polis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531808/
<polis> ok
<jester-> jester-: con tutti i mouse?
<jester-> jessy90:  con tutti i mouse?
<jessy90> già in fase di installazione ho dovuto inserire un mouse ps2
<jester-> jessy90: e il ps2 funza?
<jessy90> si
<jester-> jessy90: allora usa quello
<jessy90> grazie
<polis> solo la entry?
<polis> ok
<jester-> polis: sudo update-grub
<jester-> jester-: se l'altro non gli garba
<polis> ok
<jester-> jessy90:  se l'altro non gli garba
<polis> nulla lascio stare
<polis> dai
<jester-> polis: dovrebbe averlo aggiunto
<jester-> fa venere il cfg
<jester-> vedere*
<polis> http://pastebin.com/9knzZGzW
<polis> questo è ol custom
<polis> asp ti fo cfg
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531810/
<polis> ce ma non carica
<polis> jester-:
<jessy90> jester-,  pensa che questo mouse (usb )con ubuntu 9.04  e 9.10 funzionava,       mentre con ubuntu 10.04   e 10.10 non funziona
<vitop> a ribuonasera!
<jester-> polis: riavvia
<polis> ecco si
<polis> aso
<polis> asp
<jester-> jessy90: 10.10 trust e qaulcun altro non vanno
<vitop> un'anima buona che mi dia una mano a salvare i miei dati dal'hd che non riavvia?
<jester-> pure  a peace- è capitato
<jessy90> esatto
<jester-> jessy90: se è un bug bisogna aspettare che lo risolvano
<jester-> vitop: non parte in che senso
<jessy90> pensi che sia una hall non più inserita
<jester-> boh
<jester-> il gug mi pare sia stato segnalato
<jester-> bug*
<vitop> jester- nel senso che mio figlio ha tolto l'alimentazione prima mentre si spegneva e adesso si ferma al kernel.. prova ad avviare kde ma rimane nero
<vitop> però i comandi interni funzinano
<jester-> vitop: comandi interni?
<vitop> ls mount sh ecc..
<jester-> vitop: dalla shell?
<vitop> jester-: senza aprire la shell
<jester-> vitop: se non va in grafica dove li dai i comandi
<vitop> ma non va in grafica
<vitop> prova ad avviare kde ma rimane nero, poi do un invio e posso digitare ìhelp' e mi da l'elenco dei comandi disponibili
<jester-> vitop: allora va in shell
<vitop> credo sia la shell del kernel
<vitop> jester-: come faccio a sapere dove sono i dati degli utenti?
<jester-> vitop: da li sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back e provi a dare startx
<jester-> vitop: se non parte vieni qui da live
<vitop> jester-: mi dice  cannot rename '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' : no such file or directory
<vitop> jester-: sono qui da un altro pc
<jester-> vitop: ok serve la live anche  per copiare i dati
<vitop> come faccio da live?
<vitop> faccio partire il pc con il cd di linux?
<jester-> yess
<vitop> ok
<vitop> jesteer-: la più nuova che ho è la 8.10, va bene ugualmente?
<jester-> vitop: non ricordo se supporta ext4
<jester-> vitop: scaricati la 10.10
<vitop> comunque il mio sistema in crash è il 9.04
<jester-> fai un cd con la 10.10
<vitop> ok ci metterò un po' di tempo..
<Mario_> ciao
<Mario_> qualcuno usa Ubuntu per creare software gestionali?
<Mario_> Nessuno programma in Ubuntu?
<Mario_> Buona sera
<mnemonik> ho un problema: mi capita, soprattutto dopo aver effettuato operazioni esose in termini di risorse che il desktop mi si sgrani. Per risolvere il problema devo sostituire lo sfondo del desktop con un altro e poi tornare a quello vecchio. Da cosa può dipendere questo problema: potrebbe essere dovuto alla memoria ram o swap? oppure alla scheda video? non lo so... ho postato online un'immagine di quello che mi succede http://yfrog.com/76schermatanj
<fil_> non so, potrebbe essere la scheda video
<fil_> che scheda video hai?
<mnemonik> fil_, Intel Graphics Media 950
<_Matt__> ciao a tutti
<polis> sera
<polis> jester- bravo davveroo grazie
<polis> come del resto tanti altri
<polis> :D
<polis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Matt__> sto cercando di installare Kaffeine, ma dando il comando sudo apt-get install kaffeine il terminale mi dice: kaffeine : Dipende: libqt4-sql-sqlite ma non sta per essere installato E: Pacchetti danneggiati
<roxdragon> _Matt__,  apt-get install -f
<_Matt__> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 1 non aggiornati.
<_Matt__> non fa riferimento a dipendenze non soddisfatte o pacchetti danneggiati
<_Matt__> da synaptic tale pacchetto risulta installato e non danneggiato
<fil_> mnemonik, è impostata la risoluzione corretta?
<mnemonik> fil_, eh qual è la risoluzione corretta? di default il sistema ha settato la risoluzione massima del monitor, ovvero 1680x1050
<fil_> allora va bene
<vitop> jester-: devo scaricare la versione a 32 o 64K?
<jester-> vitop: 32
<vitop> jester-: ok
<_Matt__> qualcuno sa cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema di questi pacchetti?
<polis> ^_^
<polis> adirittura jester- mi si e formato col nome che volevo io con windows 7 e non quella scritta lunga
<polis> :D
<polis> hi Knap
<knap> polis: ciao
<steph7> jester-: hai un attimo?
<steph7> sempre riguardo alla tastiera, il tipo non ha xorg, sarà tutto gestito da hal
<Alex99> ciao, come posso verificare se wine supporta la mia versione di office?
<steph7> se copio tutta la home su altro pc e eseguo avanzamento, e poi rimetto la home (con le dovute accortezze..) si può fare?
<vitop> jester-: ho avviato con la live 10.10 e nel dolphin mi fa vedere l'hd ma non lo apre
<jester-> vitop: sudo apt-get install ntfs-progs
<jester-> vitop: che dev è la partizione linux
<vitop> jester-: mi dice: impossibile trovare il pacchetto ntfs-progs
<macklin> ciao
<vitop> jester-: linux è installato su un hd tutto suo e in xp su un'altro hd
<jester-> vitop: sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel paste
<vitop> aspè che entro dall'altro pc..
<Alex99> ciao, perchè con ubuntu 10.10 non funziona + l'audio. cosa devo verificare?
<macklin> doveri cambiare il mio pc e volevo sapere se i dischi sata3 son supportati? su internet  ho trovato notizie dubbie. qualcuno sa dirmi niente?
<jester-> vitop: la live la devi usare sul pc che non parte
<jester-> o è inutile
<vitop> jester-: e lo so :) questo è il pc che funzia, l'altro è con la live
<jester-> vitop: allora dalla live dai quel comando
<jester-> vitop: vieni qui con firefox
<jester-> !web
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'web'
<jester-> !freenode
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'freenode'
<vitop1> jester-: come faccio a venire con firefox?
<jester-> vitop1: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<vitop2> jerser-: sempre io..
<vitop2> ops jester-:
<jester-> vitop2: sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel paste
<jester-> 1paste | vitop2
<jester-> !paste | vitop2
<ubot-it> vitop2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vitop1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531860/
<jester-> vitop1: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<jester-> vitop1: nominami alla risposta che sto facendo altro
<jester-> altrimenti non ti leggo
<vitop2> jester-: ok
<Red-XIII> salve jester-
<Red-XIII> sono passato ad ubuntu, su gnome come listo le partizioni?
<vitop2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531865/
<jester-> Red-XIII: da terminale?
<Red-XIII> si
<Red-XIII> ma ma ma... le device perche cambiano nome?!!??!
<Red-XIII> non me le trova mai cosi... dovrei mettere l'id...
<jester-> vitop2: minghia è fottuta bene
<vitop2> jester-: sono felice :(
<vitop2> jester-: devo uccidere il figlio?
<jester-> vitop2: cazzialo
<jester-> vitop2: spe che vedo una cosa
<vitop2> jester-: vorrei riuscire almeno a salvarmi i files di posta..
<jester-> vitop2: proviamo sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1
<Red-XIII> jester-, .. sto installando le id-utils...
<Red-XIII> il comando che dicevo io dovrebbe esser gid su gnome, vero?
<jester-> Red-XIII: sudo blkid
<Red-XIII> :O
<Red-XIII> vero!
<vitop2> jester-: mi sa che l'aveva già tentato in automatico.. comunque l'ho rifatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531868/
<jester-> vitop2: mke2fs -n /dev/sda1
<jester-> se non trova niente non c'è nulla da faree
<Red-XIII> ok sudo mount -a ha montato tutto l'fstab!
<Red-XIII> grazie jester-
<Francky> Alice mail non mi completa la posta, ho diversi avvisi "Error durante interpretazione" in FIrofox, mi manca un plug in JAVA? dove posso verificare?
<jester-> vitop2: sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1
<jester-> che senza sudo magari fa finta di niente
<vitop2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531872/
<Cyanide> ciao bimbi
<jester-> vitop2: sudo mke2fs -b  32768 /dev/sda1
<Cyanide> non mi riesce di vedere un pc in rete con win 7 e quindi scambiarci file ma lo pingo tranquillamente
<jester-> Cyanide: ce l'hai fatta configurare la rete e seveno?
<jester-> Cyanide: e altro pc è linucs?
<vitop2> jester-: mi dice blocchi troppo grandi per il sistema (max 4096) procedere comunque?
<Cyanide> si a tutte e due
<jester-> Cyanide: configurato samba con system-config-samb a?
<jester-> vitop2: che fa
<vitop2> devo rispondere s o n?
<jester-> vitop2: spe
<jester-> vitop2: sudo mke2fs -b  1605632 /dev/sda1
<jester-> vitop2: rispondi n
<Cyanide> 7 è configurato per la condivisione su ubuntu samba è installato
<jester-> e prova l'altro
<Cyanide> magari è una cretinata che mi sfugge
<vitop2> jester- mi dice invalid block size
<jester-> Cyanide: samba va settato. stesso workgroup e devi fare una cartella condivisa
<jester-> vitop2: sudo mke2fs -b  98304 /dev/sda1
<vitop2> jester-: mi dice ancora invalid block size
<Cyanide> cioè se 7 è gruppo home?
<jester-> vitop2: sudo mke2fs -b  32768 /dev/sda1 digli s che la va o la spacca
<Cyanide> devo impostare samba gruppo home?
<vitop2> jester-: provo con 4096 come indica lui come MAX?
<jester-> Cyanide: fatti una cartella samba nella home
<jester-> vitop2: prova
<Cyanide> fatta
<vitop2> jester-: sta lavorando...
<jester-> vitop2: sperem
<vitop2> jester-: sperèm
<jester-> Cyanide: installa system-config-samba e usalo
<Cyanide> ok ho aggiunto la cartella samba dato leggibile e scrivibile a tutti
<vitop2> jester-: mi sa che non abbiamo concluso nulla di buono.. con dolphin vedo l'hd con una sola cartella 'lost&found'... vuota.. :(
<Cyanide> now?
<Panaclerio_> ho problemi con il portatile con il gestore alimentazione
<jester-> vitop2: sta lavorando ancora?
<vitop2> jester-: mi sa che non abbiamo concluso nulla di buono.. con dolphin vedo l'hd con una sola cartella 'lost&found'... vuota.. :(
<jester-> vitop2: ha finito ?
<vitop2> jester-: si
<jester-> vitop2: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Franky_> Ciao, Firefox non mi completa alcune pagine
<vitop2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531880/
<vitop2> jester-: che faccio continuo?
<jester-> vitop2: smontalo
<jester-> vitop2: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<vitop2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531881/
<jester-> vitop2: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> e ridai il comando
<vitop2> jester-: avevo smontato e ridato il comando prima dell'ultimo paste
<jester-> ridallo
<jester-> vitop2: chiudi dolphin
<vitop2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531883/
<nonno> ho un pc con ubuntu 7.04; non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento; cosa potrei fare?
<vitop2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531883/ rifatto.. tutto uguale
<jester-> vitop2: è a posto ma i dati sono fottuti
<jester-> vitop2: se in live provedi a installare
<jester-> vitop2: partizionamento manuale
<jester-> vitop2: vai su sda1 e clicchi
<jester-> montare con / formattare ext4
<vitop2> jester-: mi dici in che directory dovrei trovare il file di thunderbird? vorrei riprovare dalla sh diel kernel..
<vitop2> jester-: e dopo faccio l'installazione formattando tutto
<Panaclerio_> ho problemi con il portatile con il gestore alimentazione, l'alimentazione è instabile e rallenta il pc con surriscaldamento e spegnimento delle wifi.
<jester-> vitop2: alla modifica partizione ascegli di usarla come ext4 formattare ext4 e montare come /
<jester-> e continui
<vitop2> jester-: ok ti faccio sapere. Grazie!
<Panaclerio_> come si fa a vedere la versione di ubuntu installata?
<K99Brain> Panaclerio_, lsb_release -a
<nonno> pensate che possa aggiornare dalla versione 7.04 di ubuntu?
<Panaclerio_> K99Brain, ma la 10.10 è già stata rilasciata, ho la 10.04 ma non l'aggiorna
<K99Brain> !aggiornamento | Panaclerio_
<ubot-it> Panaclerio_: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<K99Brain> nonno, la 7.04 è antica, fai prima a reinstallare da zero
<nonno> grazie!
<fabri> ciao a tutti... ho appena messo una fiammante xubuntu 10.10... faccio per scaricare qualche tema e... Il file xyz.tar.part non può essere salvato in quanto non è possibile leggere il file di origine.
<Panaclerio_> K99Brain, il gestore aggiornamenti, pur avendo la 10.04 mi dice che è aggiornato
<K99Brain> Panaclerio_, hai letto i link?
<K99Brain> fabri, il fatto che ci sia un .part in fondo mi fa pensare che non hai finito di scaricare
<fabri> problema risolto scusate
<Panaclerio_> K99Brain, si
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve,,,
<fabri> stavo aggiornando... quindi forse era per quello
<K99Brain> Panaclerio_, e quindi? hai messo rilasci normali?
<Panaclerio_> K99Brain, cavolo, pensavo di averlo messo, invece avevo flaggato quelli raccomandati. Grazie e scusa
<spazio94> ciao,su questo sito : http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/eyes/ mi chiede Unity plug-in.esiste per linux ?
<frapar> sera a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> sera frapar
<frapar> sera damm
<spazio94> vedo qui http://unity3d.com/webplayer/ che supporta i soliti os capitalisti :D,ok ennesima tecnologia non usufruibile con linux
<spazio94>  /msg NickServ identify bunga-bunga
<koalinus> sera
<koalinus> ho un problemino con nfs su maverick
<koalinus> ha improvvisamente smesso di funzionare senza ragione, esempio:
<koalinus> mount hd_rmoto:/cartella_remota /cartella_locale
<koalinus> e mi risponde:
<koalinus> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<koalinus> per me è una novità..ieri andava e oggi non va più, senza aver fatto nient
<koalinus> niente
<koalinus> idee?
<eevan> non ricordo in gconf-editor, come si fa per togliere il testo dalle icone e lasciare solo le icone nelle app
<roxdragon> seraa
<roxdragon> koalinus,
<koalinus> eccolo
<roxdragon> non ti  fa montare un hdd?
<koalinus> è un nas
<koalinus> con server nfs
<koalinus> sempre montato
<roxdragon> mai fatto sinceramente...
<koalinus> sugli altri pc con la stessa vers di ubuntu mi funziona..robe da pazzi
<koalinus> si è svegliato così stamattina
<koalinus> e ha deciso di non andare più
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... piccola curiosità... non riesco ad utilizzare le icone faenza su xfce... tranne quelle delle cartelle... c'è modo di farlo?
<kablat> ciao a tutti chi mi puo aiutare ubuntu non mi parte piu
<roxdragon> kablat, che è successo?
<kablat> si blocca e non si parte piu rimane la schermata rosa
<kablat> tutto questo credo dp un aggiornamento
<kablat> nn parte neanche in modalita di ripristino
<kablat> nn so piu cosa fare
<kablat> sai cosa posso fare?
<kablat> hai qualche idea?
<koalinus> schermata rosa?
<kablat> si viola scusa
<kablat> mi viene fuori il grub avvio e si blocca
<koalinus> hai provato a dare ctrl+alt+F1 durante l'avvio per vedere che dice?
<kablat> anche in modalita ripristino
<kablat> si si blocca
<koalinus> dove si blocca?
<koalinus> a che messaggio?
<kablat> nn mi da messaggi
<kablat> nn fa nulla
<kablat> rimane bloccato
<koalinus> allora non hai avviato in modalità testuale
<kablat> spiegami bn come si fa
<koalinus> scusa se fai ctrl+alt+F1 dovrebbe partire in modalità testuale
<kablat> ecco
<kablat> ma non parte
<kablat> mi dice nessun input
<roxdragon> kablat, togli l'usplash e vedi che appare
<koalinus> cioè senza la schermata rosa che dicevi
<kablat> si quella sparisce ma mi dice nessun input
<kablat> come si fa a levare l upslash?
<koalinus> cioè? scusa puoi spiegare più nel dettaglio?
<kablat> ok
<kablat> allora io avvio da grub il kernel
<koalinus> ok
<kablat> viene fuori la schermata viola
<roxdragon> kablat,  entra nel grub
<kablat> e se passo alla modalita testo
<kablat> il monito mi dice che non ce segnale video
<koalinus> mmmm
<kablat> non si avvia neanche dalla modalita di ripristino
<koalinus> subito dopo aver premuto ctrl+alt+F1?
<kablat> si
<koalinus> molto strano
<kablat> secondo me centra il file xorgconf
<koalinus> dovrebbe comunque darti qualcosa
<kablat> come cappero si chiama
<kablat> eee mi da questo messaggio il monitor
<koalinus> prova a fare come ha detto roxdragon
<kablat> cioe?
<roxdragon> entra nel grub
<kablat> si
<roxdragon> e poi fai il tasto "e"
<kablat> e poi?
<kablat> ok
<kablat> e poi?
<roxdragon> cerca la voce "splash" e la cancelli e poi dai: ctrl+x
<kablat> ok
<kablat> allora provo
<koalinus> però roxdragon è strano che sparisca proprio il segnale viddeo
<koalinus> dovrebbe partire in vesa cmq
<kablat> mi spieghi cose lo splash?
<koalinus> è la schermata viola
<koalinus> l'immagine di avvio
<kablat> ah ok
<kablat> provo
<kablat> spero ancora di trovarvi
<italianman> sapete dirmi come mai sto usando 170 MB di swap, quando sto utilizzando 1,1 GB su 2 di RAM ?
<roxdragon> infatti koalinus  vediamo che accade cosi intanto
<koalinus> quindi devi provare ad avviare senza splash
<kablat> ok
<kablat> ci provo a dp
<koalinus> sì infatti roxdragon
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, ho seri problemi di avvio di ubuntu 10.10 su netbook toshiba n200. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<roxdragon> coldboy, esponi
<coldboy> grazie! allora ho installato e reinstallato diverse distro ma poi il problema si ripropone. si avvia molto lentamente, ripete il suono di avvio + volte e a volte si blocca tutto e devo spegnere di forza. ogni volta installo su tutto il disco formattando...
<roxdragon> coldboy,  ma che pc hai? ram? hdd ?
<kablat> niente si blocca
<koalinus> hai provato anche easy-peasy?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> io sto provando a vedere video su rai.tv ma nn si vede nulla
<kablat> eee?
<giuseppe_> ho installato tutto ma niente
<koalinus> scusa kablat diceo a coldboy
<kablat> oky scusa tu
<koalinus> kablat riesci a visualizzare i messaggi di avvio?
<giuseppe_> come faccio?
<kablat> no
<koalinus> azz
<kablat> mi dice sempre nessun segale video
<kablat> segnale*
<koalinus> hai provato ad avviare con un vecchio kernel?
<kablat> si
<kablat> sempre stessa cosa
<koalinus> solita zuppa?
<koalinus> mmm
<kablat> si
<coldboy> allora, toshiba n200, 1gb ram hd nn so dove lo trovo?
<koalinus> mi sa che ti conviene avviare da cd live e fare le eventuali modifiche da lì kablat
<giuseppe_> chi mi aiuta??????????????????
<kablat> ora sono da live cd
<kablat> mi aiuti
<kablat> tu detta e io scrivo loool
<koalinus> scusa ma che vers di ubuntu avevi?
<kablat> 10.04
<koalinus> aggiornata a 10.10?
<kablat> si penso di si
<koalinus> ok
<kablat> ha fatto un sacco di aggiornamenti in questo ultimo periodo
<kablat> e dp l ultimo si e bloccato
<coldboy> roxdragon: allora, toshiba n200, 1gb ram hd nn so dove lo trovo?
<giuseppe_> come faccio ho installato moonlight 2.3 ma nn si vede nulla
<kablat> nn ce un modo per resettare il file xconfig org
<koalinus> aspetta kablat sto guardando una cosa
<kablat> k
<koalinus> ci vorrebbe qualcuno di più esperto di me cmq
<koalinus> per aiutarti
<kablat> aiutami se puoi
<kablat> sn disperato
<kablat> dir
<roxdragon> kablat,  ma il cd live funziona?
<miky_> ciao ho un problema. Sono andato sul sito rai.tv e non riesco a vedere i video anche se ho installato moonlight 2.3
<miky_> come faccio?
<kablat> si ora sto usando il cd live
<roxdragon> hai provato a metter i driver vesa?
<kablat> funziona benissimo
<roxdragon> ok allora monta la partizione
<kablat> come si fa?
<roxdragon> coldboy,  mmm dammi qualche momento mo sto occupatissimo ^^
<roxdragon> postami sudo fdisk -l
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miky_> nessuno mi aiuta?
<coldboy> ok, no problem
<kablat> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0009f6d5     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS  Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 by
<koalinus> scusa kablat manca un pezzo dell'output?
<koalinus> /dev/sdb...
<kablat> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xf47ff47f     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *           1       22555   181173006    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdb2           22556       46189 
<kablat> ora ce tutto?
<roxdragon> usa il paste kablat  senno ti kikkano!
<kablat> si ho fatto paste
<kablat> cosa intendi ?
<koalinus> il sistema è installato sull'80 Gb o sul 500?
<kablat> sul 500
<koalinus> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kablat> scrivo quello?
<koalinus> sì
<kablat> ok fatto
<kablat> ora?
<koalinus> poi verifica di avere il contenuto del sistema installato in /mnt
<koalinus> cioè tutta la /root directory
<kablat> e come faccio?
<koalinus> vai su /mnt
<koalinus> è una directory
<coldboy> roxdragon dammi un cenno qnd puoi, ho ancora una mezzora.
<koalinus> alt+F2 e scrivi /mnt
<traco> hi all
<traco> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<kablat> si dovrebbe esserci
<kablat> no mi sa che nn e la partizione giusta koalinus
<koalinus> scusa una curiosità, prova a dare questo comando
<roxdragon> coldboy,  entra nel grub
<koalinus> ah
<koalinus> sudo modprobe -l | grep "fglrx"
<kablat> buntu@ubuntu:~$ cd /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ dir 050726e341d7d8a56cf580aeb503  JAF	      RECYCLER AUTOEXEC.BAT		      MSDOS.SYS       System\ Volume\ Information CONFIG.SYS		      Program\ Files  WindowsImageBackup fc67347738a96817ef1923df1e    Programmi IO.SYS			      $RECYCLE.BIN
<coldboy> scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio?
<koalinus> no,allora non era quella la partizione
<koalinus> ma non avevi detto che ubuntu era su quello da 500GB?
<kablat> si
<kablat> deve essere sdb3
<koalinus> ma non c'era sdb3 nel tuo output!!
<koalinus> :|
<kablat> lol
<koalinus> allora smonta sdb2 con sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<kablat> si cmq e quello
<koalinus> e rimonta sdb3
<koalinus> con sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<koalinus> poi prova a dare il comando sudo modprobe -l | grep "fglrx"
<kablat> bin    etc	       lib     lost+found  proc     srv  var boot   home	       lib32   media	   root     sys  vmlinuz cdrom  initrd.img      lib64   mnt	   sbin     tmp  vmlinuz.old dev    initrd.img.old  list-c  opt	   selinux  usr
<coldboy> roxdragon scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio?
<kablat> e questo giusto il sistema operativo?
<fabri> ciao a tutti... nessuna dritta per utilizzare le faenza su xfce?
<koalinus> cioè?
<koalinus> non ho capito la domanda
<kablat> allora
<kablat> con quel comando nn fa nulla
<koalinus> con grep
<kablat> ti ho copiato cosa cera su sdb3 per farti vedere se era li il sistema operativo
<koalinus> ?
<koalinus> ah
<koalinus> sì sì
<koalinus> è lui!
<kablat> si con grep nn mi da nulla
<FloodBotIt1> koalinus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<koalinus> sì scusa FloodBotIt1, hai ragione
<kablat> si scusa
<kablat> e che sono nuovo nn so come si usa
<kablat> lol
<roxdragon> mmm con il tastoo shift
<roxdragon> sai che e il grub coldboy ?
<kablat> koalinus cosa pensi?^
<koalinus> stavo pensando che mi hai detto che si piantava su un messaggio di tipo fglrx
<coldboy> roxdragon no, nn esattamente, ho capito che ha a che fare con l'avvio forse?
<kablat> mmm
<koalinus> prova locate fglrx.so
<roxdragon> si all avvio premi shift
<roxdragon> coldboy, http://www.elfnet.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/GRUB.jpg
<kablat> mi dice no command
<coldboy> roxdragon ok capito, come ci entro?
<kablat> ah ok avevo sbagliato io  a metterlo
<kablat> pero nn fa nulla
<roxdragon> tasto shift
<koalinus> kablat hai riavviato e stai provando ad entrare in grub?
<kablat> no
<kablat> provo
<kablat> scusa
<roxdragon> coldboy,  ma hai ubuntu installato gia?
<kablat> nn avevo capito che dovevo provare lol
<kablat> provo subito
<kablat> a dp
<FloodBotIt1> kablat: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> spe spe
<coldboy> roxdragon si, la 10.10
<roxdragon> coldboy,  sei da live?
<coldboy> roxdragon no, installato su sistema
<roxdragon> coldboy,  puoi connetterti da live?
<coldboy> roxdragon come dovrei fare? riavvio con usb? xò ho la 10.4 su usb
<roxdragon> coldboy,  ma la 10.10 è su HDD?
<koalinus> adesso sei ancora in live cd?
<kablat> niente da fare koalinus
<kablat> si blocca uggualmente
<koalinus> a fare cosa?
<kablat> eee nn parte
<kablat> non e cambiato nulla
<koalinus> ma non ho capito cosa hai fatto?
<kablat> ho dato i comandi che mi hai detto
<kablat> e provato se partiva
<kablat> ma nulla
<kablat> di fatto
<kablat> lol
<FloodBotIt1> kablat: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kablat> ok
<kablat> esiste un modo per riportare la configurazione video su default da live cd?
<koalinus> no aspetta,stiamo facendo un gran casino
<koalinus> i comandi che dicevo andavano dati dal live cd, mentre la prova su grub
<koalinus> andava fatta all'inizio come diceva roxdragon
<traco> come posso risolvere?
<traco> libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kablat> si infatti cosi ho fatto
<koalinus> i comandi che ti ho detto di digitare servivano per entrare nella root directory dell'hd e lavorarci
<koalinus> ma non avevo finito e sei sparito
<koalinus> :)
<kablat> ah ok perfetto
<kablat> riproviamoci ok?
<koalinus> allora, ora sei su live cd?
<kablat> si
<koalinus> bene,vai sul terminale e scrivi
<koalinus> sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt;ls /mnt
<kablat> fatto
<coldboy> roxdragon si
<koalinus> c'è il filesystem?
<kablat> si
<koalinus> bene, ora allora dai un locate fgl
<koalinus> scusa m'è partito l'invio
<koalinus> locate fglrx.so
<kablat> ok
<roxdragon> coldboy,  inserisci il cd live e vieni
<kablat> fatto
<koalinus> nessuna risposta?
<mikunos> salve ragazzi
<kablat> no
<mikunos> ho bisogno di un aituo
<coldboy> roxdragon ci provo, a dopo
<koalinus> ok, allora dai un bel chroot /mnt
<mikunos> ho aggiornato il firmware del mio masterizzatore Bluray ed adesso non funziona più :(
<kablat> mi dice chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt: Operation not permitted
<mikunos> qualcuno mi può aiutare,
<mikunos> so di essere OT
<mikunos> ma non so più che fare
<mikunos> qualche consiglio?
<koalinus> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ; sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<koalinus> coldboy sei sparito?
<kablat> fatto nn mi da messaggi
<koalinus> ok
<coldboy> koalinus no devo inserire la usb e rientrare da live
<koalinus> è giusto così
<kablat> ))
<koalinus> hai fatto anche
<koalinus> sudo chroot /mnt
<kablat> ok
<kablat> fatto
<kablat> lo avevo scritto male ora sono nella root
<koalinus> dovrebbe essere cambiato l'utente
<kablat> root@ubuntu:/#  mi da questo dp quel command
<koalinus> bene
<koalinus> un attimo
<koalinus> kablat
<kablat> si ci sono
<koalinus> prova a dare adesso il comando modprobe -l | grep fglrx
<kablat> fatto ma nn fa nulla
<koalinus> se non ti dà nessun output significa che i driver fglrx che dicevi in realtà non ci sono
<koalinus> quindi non era quello il problema
<koalinus> allora prova (sperimentale)
<kablat> proviamo
<koalinus> /etc/X11/Xreset
<koalinus> e prova sempre a riavviare in modalità testuale
<kablat> fatto nn mi da output
<coldboy> roxdragon ci sono
<koalinus> cioè senza splash
<kablat> ok allora provo ad avviarlo ok?
<koalinus> aspetta
<kablat> si
<roxdragon> coldboy,  sei da live?
<coldboy> si
<roxdragon> posta sudo fdisk -l
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<koalinus> vai vai kablat riavvia
<kablat> ok
<coldboy> roxdragon http://paste.ubuntu.com/531958/
<roxdragon> coldboy,  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp
<roxdragon> sudo chroot /tmp
<roxdragon> e dimmi se da errori
<coldboy> roxdragon sudo mount nn da nulla...
<roxdragon> ok e sudo chroot /tmp?
<koalinus> a giudicare dal tempo di boot direi ch kablat sta riavviando da cdrom e che quindi non ha funzionato:)
<jokerigno> ciao avrei bisogno di assistenza: ieri sera ho installato la 10.10 e l'audio dall uscita hdmi integrata nella scheda madre funzionava benissimo. oggi il sistema mi ha segnalato degli aggiornamenti. e dopo di questi non ho + audio. e non riesco neanche ad impostare neanche l'uscita hdmi della scheda video come default. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<roxdragon> ahahahah
<roxdragon> jokerigno,  aplay -l
<coldboy> roxdragon dice unable to resolv host
<koalinus> :)
<jokerigno> arriva
<roxdragon> :\ coldboy  ma mi posti quello che hai dato?
<roxdragon> jokerigno,  cosa arriva? xD
<jokerigno> mi loggo alla chat dall'altro pc così incollo il contenuto:)
<coldboy> roxdragon ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /tmp root@ubuntu:/# sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<roxdragon> LOL!
<roxdragon> coldboy,  sei gia nella partizione
<roxdragon> ora postami
<roxdragon> cat /etc/default/grub
<roxdragon> sul paste
<coldboy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531965/
<roxdragon> coldboy,  ma devi postarlo nel terminale dove hai dato il comando
<roxdragon> hai per caso  root@ubuntu:-
<roxdragon> ~??
<coldboy> roxdragon cosi ho fatto, ho solo un terminale aperto, ho root@ubuntu:/#
<roxdragon> uhm... mi pare strano...
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> è strano
<roxdragon> coldboy,  mmm
<roxdragon> postami
<roxdragon> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<coldboy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531970/
<jokerigno> eccomi
<jokerigno> non mi faceva ebntrare
<jokerigno> qui c'è aplay -r
<jokerigno> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** scheda 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]   Sottoperiferiche: 2/2   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0   Sottoperiferica #1: subdevice #1 scheda 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0 scheda 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], dispositivo 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]   Sottoperiferi
<roxdragon> io sto uscendo raga...
<roxdragon> torno dopo
<jokerigno> come dicevo prima
<jokerigno> non riesco ad attivare l'audio tramite l'uscita hdmi della scheda video integrata
<jokerigno> cosa che fino a ieri funzionava
<jokerigno> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<kokito> sera a tutti ho un problema con scheda sonora pmcia
<kokito> allora è sempre andata
<kokito> adesso per farla andare devo estrarla
<kokito> e reinserirla
<kokito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531976/ questo è quello che succede quando la reinserisco
<kunta> ho la versione 10.04 installata e personalizzata scaricata dal sito dell'istituto e. majorana, se aggiorno alla 10.10 dal sito canonical , mi restano le personalizzazioni , ex i preferiti e tutto il resto?
<LittleSimon> CIao. Ho fatto il mount di una periferica su un account, ora sono sul mio ma non posso montare tale periferica. Come posso ovviare al problema? Grazie!
<kunta> le foto caricate con f-spot mi restano?
<kunta> saranno importate in automatico in Shotwell)
<rorro007> caio a tutti prima che perda tempo a cercare soluzioni o risposte nel web volevo sapere se amsn posso videochiamare con uno che ha msn??
<DAMN3dg1rl> 123 kabooom , buona notte mustacchiotti e capellute :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi vergogno per i logs :D
<rorro007> nessuno sa se con amsn posso videochiamare con uno che ha msn?? ho la 10.10
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, a volte funziona, ed altre no
<rorro007> yvesBsAs ,cosa intendi
<yvesBsAs> cioè, quando la Microsoft si accorge che possiamo usare le funzioni del suo client cambia le impostazioni :(
<rorro007> yvesBsAs ,ma allora non c'è niente da istallare su ubuntu per videochiame con uno che ha msn??
<yvesBsAs> no, il client dovrebbe fare tutto, emesene, amsn o altro
<yvesBsAs> con quel protocollo passi sui server M$, si o si, quindi comandano loro, e noi non gli siamo simpatici :P
<rorro007> yvesBsAs ,va bhe dai "il mondo fa molti giri,prima o poi ritorni allo stesso punto" grazie alla prossima
<yvesBsAs> si, infatti ci lavorano di continuo, gatto con topo :D
<insospettato> buonasera
<rorro007> yvesBsAs ,non so piu cosa cercare per potermi collegare a uno vhe ha msn
<yvesBsAs> o fai passare lui su altro o devi usare windows per sfruttare quel protocollo, non ci sono misteri, purtroppo
<insospettato> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_ZSLSNCTnyXI/TN3FjPDt6SI/AAAAAAAAABs/Sf-UQS-g2HU/ideasearch.png una mia idea sul come dovrebbe funzionare la ricerca in unity, che ne pensate? su brainstorm non mi calcolano :(
<rorro007> yvesBsAs ,ho istallato virtualbox ma non riesco a funzionare mi e web integrata
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, vbox ose o la proprietaria?
<rorro007> yvesBsAs ,la che c'è nel ubuntu center
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, passa sulla chat
<yvesBsAs>   /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kunta> chi mi risponde in merito aa'aggitnamento alla 10.10)
<yvesBsAs> insospettato, passa anche te in chat, è il canale di supporto questo
<yvesBsAs> kunta, hai aggiornato?
<kunta> vorrei. ma ho bisogno di sapere se mi resterenno i preferiti e le ipostazioni che ho salvato e le foto in f-spot
<yvesBsAs> kunta, visto cosa vedo in giro resta con Lucid
<insospettato> io ho aggiornato da lucid senza nessun problema
<insospettato> e non ho perso nulla
<yvesBsAs> "io" non fa testo, è "1", vedi sul forum tutte le beghe e poi se ne riparla
<insospettato> vabbè è un segno positivo dai :)
<yvesBsAs> di certo non perdi nulla, ma bisogna vedere se tutto funziona dopo
<kunta> stando alle riviste sembrerebbe che ci siano solo vantaggi!
<insospettato> beh è così.. se va tutto liscio
<kunta_> avevo scaricato la versione 10.4 dal sito  e. majorana e non vorrei perdere le impostazioni di base con tutti i preferit e che succede alle foto che ho in f-spot, passsano in automatico in shotwell?
<yvesBsAs> kunta, insospettato ha dato una risposta eccessivamente realista:
<yvesBsAs> <insospettato> beh è così.. se va tutto liscio
<yvesBsAs> sottolineo "se tutto va liscio"...
<yvesBsAs> poi vedi te
<kunta_> devo confessare che anch'io nutro delle perplessità ,ecco perchè ancora non ho scaricato niente. ed inoltre devo dire che le iso che fino ad ora scrico dal sito dell'istituto e. majorana hanno semppre funzionato anche se spesso ho dovuto ricorrere a  Voi per un aiuto:
<Beppe> qualcuno di voi riesce ad utilizzare itunes con wine.??
<giovanni_> ! join #openoffice.org-it
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<napoli> mi serve una
<napoli> mano
<napoli> helo me
<yvesBsAs> esponi il problema napoli
<napoli> sera yve...
<napoli> sllora
<napoli> io ho un acer aspire one
<napoli> modello a110
<napoli> senza lettore cd
<napoli> ho messo
<napoli> sulla oenna usb
<napoli> l istallazione
<napoli> di ubuntu 10.10
<napoli> per netbook
<napoli> il file parte
<napoli> entro anche nel menu di istallazione
<napoli> ma non riesco ad istallarlo micheide
<napoli> il supporto del lettore cd ome devo fare
<yvesBsAs> napoli, cioè riavvii e fai il boot da USB?
<napoli> si
<napoli> entro nella schermata iniziale
<napoli> dove c e scritto istallare ubuntu
<napoli> e clicco
<napoli> parto con la configurazione della tastiera
<napoli> etc...
<napoli> ma non riesco a trovare
<napoli> l istallazione vera e propio
<yvesBsAs> sulla pennetta hai la iso (il file scaricato) completa?
<napoli> si
<yvesBsAs> come l'hai creata? con che programma?
<napoli> usb live creator
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<napoli> ok
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , come attivo usb in virtualbox
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, nel pannello della vbox
<yvesBsAs> abilitale da li
<napoli> nn h capit scusa
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , ma deve essere spento
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, la macchina si
<yvesBsAs> ma il pannello è accessibile
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , ok
<yvesBsAs> napoli, non era per te
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , provo
<napoli> s
<napoli> e per me
<napoli> nn ce un help
<yvesBsAs> napoli, devi usare unetbootin per creare la chiavetta, mi pareva
<yvesBsAs> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , quante ne attivo ?? e modalità porta scelgo
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, attiva il supporto usb e amen
<yvesBsAs> dopo dalla macchina le scegli
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , ok ho due usb le attivo tutte o solo 1
<yvesBsAs> metti lo spunto su attiva controller
<napoli> vsey
<napoli> yves c sei
<yvesBsAs> si, dimmi
<napoli> perhe devo usare uniboot
<napoli> e non live cd
<yvesBsAs> perchè devi creare una LiveUSB, non installare sualla USB
<ivan_> sera a tutti...
<napoli> capito io ho fatto qello che cera nella guida
<napoli> e a che serve istallare sulla usb
<insospettato> serve a poterti portare sempre dietro la tua ubuntu configurata come ti pare
<yvesBsAs> napoli, tu hai installato su USB :D
<napoli> e dico io
<napoli> a che serve istallare sulla usb
<napoli> ubuntu
<napoli> nemmeno ci posso fare nulala
<napoli> comunque adesso che dvo faree
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> ciaoo come andiamo?? fra poco ora del caffettino eh...
<napoli> yves
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-07
<Crazyduck> Problema ubuntu non riconosce hd esterno ntfs sia win che dynebolic lo riconoscono
<lisa_> ciao a tuttttttttttttti
<lisa_> :)
<lisa_> chi è sveglio a questora?
<Carlin0> hanno tutti fretta stasera :P
<sbubba> io so' sveglia!
<sbubba> mah
<ichi__> ciao a tutti
<wbBlueDave> Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con il mio portatile Sony VAIO VPCEH running Ubuntu 11.04... lo scrolling del touchpad non funziona... Ve ne sarei davvero grato se mi aiutaste
<sbubba> buonanotte a tutti
<Kronos_OS> ciao chi c'è online?
<mizusan> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<mizusan> problema con microsd su ubuntu
<pablo_ice> buongiorno ragazzi
<pablo_ice> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<pablo_ice> ho problemi a installare ubuntu
<pablo_ice> ???
<pablo_ice> c'è qualcuno
<pablo_ice> ?
<_Best_> buongiorno a TUTTI! ^_^
<Odo> Giorno
<marcello1> Buon giorno, Odo ! :-)
<pablo_ice> c'è qualcuno??
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pablo_ice> buongiorno
<jester-> !qualcuna | pablo_ice
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuna'
<jester-> !qualcuno | pablo_ice
<ubot-it> pablo_ice: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pablo_ice> non riesco a creare 1 partizione su windows vista per installare ubuntu come faccio??
<pablo_ice> aiutoo :)
<jester-> pablo_ice: prima di tutto devi deframmentare vista, poi sei bisogna capre se hai spazio in vista stesso inmodo da ridurre la partizione
<jester-> pablo_ice: quanto spazio libero hai in vista
<pablo_ice> più di 60 gb
<pablo_ice> già ho defframmentato
<pablo_ice> jester- che fare??
<jester-> pablo_ice: allora derfammenti, poi da cdliv e ubuntu riduci la partizione vista di 50 giga lasciando lo spazio che si libera non allocato. quindi in fase di installazione scegli di usare lo spazio libero contiguo
<pablo_ice> allora vediamo se ho capito
<pablo_ice> inserisco il cd di ubuntu poi?
<jester-> pablo_ice: prima di tutto devi fare la deframmentazione del file system in vista stesso
<jester-> pablo_ice: poi infili il cd e fai il resto
<pablo_ice> come faccio a fare la deframmentazione dei file sistem?
<jester-> pablo_ice: per lavorare sulla partizione devi usare gparted
<jester-> pablo_ice: in vista c'è la funzione per deframmentare
<pablo_ice> gparted sarebbe 1 programma tipo partition magic?
<pablo_ice> ok quindi deframmentazione normale
<jester-> esatto
<massimo18> pablo_ice, lascia perdere partition magic
<pablo_ice> si lo sò su vista non gira granche bene
<pablo_ice> ho usato paragon
<pablo_ice> va bene?
<massimo18> pablo_ice, non per quello è che fa solo grandi casini
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> pablo_ice: devi usare gparted
<massimo18> pablo_ice, ma non stai seguendo quello che dice jester- ?
<pablo_ice> jester- ok lo trovo sui torrent?
<jester-> pablo_ice: lo fai da live  prima di cliccare installa
<massimo18> uhmmm
<jester-> pablo_ice: lo trovi nei menu del sistema
<pablo_ice> jester- quindi da ubuntu?
<pablo_ice> jester-: giusto?
<pablo_ice> non c'è più nessuno??
<jester-> pablo_ice: rileggi sopra
<pablo_ice> jester-: quindi io avvio ubuntu da cd e quando sto in ubuntu uso gparter?
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<massimo18> !installazione | pablo_ice
<ubot-it> pablo_ice: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<caos1926> Salve, ho ubuntu 10.04 lts su un acer aspire one da 8gb. Dopo qualche tempo che lo uso si blocca: lo schermo diventa grigio e non posso fare niente. da cosa potrebbe dipendere?? grazie
<massimo18> -..-
<jester-> così d'amblè
<pablo_ice> jester-: adesso ci provo mi aiuti?
<jester-> caos1926: sa di cpu che scalda
<jester-> caos1926: mi sa che serva una bella pulita
<alecv> salve
<massimo18> caos1926, da quanto usi quel pc?
<caos1926> è di una mia amica, gli ho tolto xp e gli ho messo ubuntu
<caos1926> sto vededo a cha temperatura sta la cpu
<massimo18> caos1926, quanti anni ha quel pc?
<jester-> caos1926: che è un buon sistema per non beccarl mai
<caos1926> 4 5 anni
<massimo18> caos1926, allora possono essere 2 le cose: 1) ha finito la sua vita  2) è imbottito dilanuggine e polvere
<jester-> più facile la seconda
<massimo18> caos1926, nel primo caso bhe si può riusare come fermacarte, nella seconda portalo ad un centro assistenza
<massimo18> caos1926, consiglio spassionato: non tentare di smontarlo altrimenti poi lo butti
<caos1926> perchè non posso smontarlo??
<pablo_ice> jester-:
<pablo_ice> jester-: non posso toccare l'hard disk nemmeno da gparted
<massimo18> caos1926, non è che non puoi ma io ti consiglio di non farlo ci vogliono opportuni atrezzi ed esperienza se tu hai queste cose fai come credi
<pablo_ice> massimo18: capito ho 1 grosso problema
<caos1926> faccio la pulizia al mio ogni anno, pero' non so se con i netboock sia piu complicato
<massimo18> caos1926, siamo OT
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<caos1926> ok, vi ringrazio
<gian> come mai da terminale non riesco a lanciare un programma mentre cliccando 2 volte col mouse si apre (mostra, apri da terminale, apri)
<pablo_ice> perchè non riesco a gestire il mio hard disk con gparted??
<pablo_ice> perchè nessuno risponde?
<enzotib> !pazienza | pablo_ice
<ubot-it> pablo_ice: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gian> ciao, per lanciare un file (appartenente a un programma) del tipo script-shell da terminale, con quale comando viene eseguito??
<jester-> gian:  sh file o ./file
<jester-> gian: e deve avere i permessi di esecuzione
<gian> ok, grazie, però funziona anche senza permessi di esecuzione
<jester-> gian: perché già li ha
<glpiana> ola
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<mizusan> problema con microsd su ubuntu
<mizusan> qualcuno mi aiuta? comincio a spiegare?
<glpiana> mizusan, tu spiega, poi chi sa ti aiuta
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mizusan> mentre facevo foto con la macchina digitale mi ha dato errore mimoria, ho cambiato la microsd e poi è andata, quindi escludo la macchina...
<glpiana> mizusan, quindi è la memoria
<glpiana> mizusan, che filesystem ha?
<mizusan> la microsd tolta sembra non contenere nulla, come se fosse nemmeno formattata
<glpiana> mizusan, che filesystem sovrebbe avere allora :D
<mizusan> penso che siano in fat le macchine digitali, non saprei ora
<mizusan> ma il problema è questo...
<mizusan> vorrei recuperare una settimana di foto che sono sulla scheda, ma ora non la leggo più...
<mizusan> se la formatto ho la possibilità di recuperare qualche foto magari con photorec?
<glpiana> mizusan, se hai un windows a disposizione, attaccala lì
<glpiana> mizusan, vedi che fa
<mizusan> se faccio lsusb risulta ma poi è come se non esistesse
<mizusan> ho provato con win ma nulla
<glpiana> mizusan, allora prova photorec
<mizusan> glpiana vorrei provare col comando modprobe, ma non so bene come scrivere sai vendor ecc
<glpiana> mizusan, modprobe? che moduli vuoi caricare?
<ugone> mizusan, vai di photorec
<mizusan> glpiana, per provare con photorec ubuntu deve prima caricarla perchè non mi appare nella lista dei device di photorec quando lo lancio, e mi pare che modprobe potrebbe aiutarmi...
<glpiana> mizusan, non so come possa aiutarti
<glpiana> modprobe serve a caricare e scaricari i driver
<mizusan> glpiana, ora ti pasto lsusb prima e dopo la microsd,ok?
<glpiana> ok
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730909/ vedi la kingstone?
<glpiana> mizusan, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730911/
<glpiana> mizusan, ma l'hai attaccato ora ora sta scheda?
<mizusan> glpiana, la scheda ora è attaccata
<glpiana> mizusan, sì, ma l'hai attaccata appena prima di dare dmesg | tail?
<mizusan> glpiana, la ho attaccata prima quando ti ho mandato lsusb prima e dopo, vuoi che rifaccio dmesg?
<mizusan> glpiana, secondo te se la formatto "veloce" riesco arecuperare qualcosa dopo?
<glpiana> mizusan, non ne ho idea
<mizusan> glpiana, tanto così non c'è verso di leggerla...
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie dell'aiuto!
<glpiana> mizusan, non ho fatto nulla
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie perchè ogni volta che entro in questa chat mi rispondi e cerchi di aiutarmi sempre tu e tante volte mi togli dagli impicci! ora vado to work, bye
<glpiana> :)
<bobbybong> q
<gigirock> salve a tutti, ho creato una chiavetta USB con unetbootin usando un file iso 1110 desktop, la live funziona ma se tento di installare mi dice che ha problemi con gli APT....dice di riavviare ma non ha installato niente
<glpiana> gigirock, configuri la connessione internet prima di cominciare l'installazione?
<gigirock> glpiana: si nel caso di installazione nel primo menu ti chiede se 6 connesso ad internet e c'e' gia' la spunta....
<glpiana> gigirock, quello non è sufficiente. invece di scegliere installa ubuntu, scegli prova. configura la rete e poi inizia l'installazione
<gigirock> Cmq io chiedo di installare il sw di terze parti,,,,e anche di aggiornare ,,,,, adesso provo a togliere quello
<filo1234> gigirock: se non sei connesso installi una pippa
<wbBlueDave> Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con il mio portatile Sony VAIO VPCEH running Ubuntu 11.04... lo scrolling del touchpad non funziona... Ve ne sarei davvero grato se mi aiutaste
<Wolfer1391> ki può darmi una manooo ^^
<Wolfer1391> ??
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, parla, esponi il problema, e chi sa ti aiuta
<Wolfer1391> mi serve una mano con un gioco
<Wolfer1391> e playonlinux
<filo1234> !qualcuno | Wolfer1391
<ubot-it> Wolfer1391: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Wolfer1391> ho installato un gioco con playonlinux e adesso la grafica
<Wolfer1391> nn me la fa vedere
<Wolfer1391> praticamente si vedono solo le ombre e c'è una parte dove sul forum mi dice una cosa
<Wolfer1391> vorrei capire cosa devo fare
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, hai già guardato qui? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, temo di no, e ti ringrazio per la dritta... provo ad eseguirla subito e rifaccio sapere i progressi
<gigirock> glpiana: allora preparo una usb con unetbootin da un file .iso versione desktop, la chiavetta funziona come live....adesso tento la installazione definitiva......ma mi esce l-errore :il tentativo di configurare APT per installare ulteriori pacchetti dal CD-ROM non e riuscito
<raffa50> salve. con skype gli altri non mi sentono come faccio?
<glpiana> gigirock, se vuoi facciamo passo passo l'installazione.
<glpiana> raffa50, hai provato la chiamata di prova?
<raffa50> no
<glpiana> raffa50, l'han fatta apposta. fai la chiamata di prova, poi vediamo se ti dice qualcosa
<filo1234> pre provare?
<raffa50> carino si è kiuso skype
<glpiana> raffa50, non usare le k al posto delle c per cortesia
<raffa50> nn ho sentito il mio messaggio
<glpiana> raffa50, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri le preferenze audio
<glpiana> raffa50, vai sulla scheda "ingressi"
<raffa50> si
<raffa50> poi?
<glpiana> raffa50, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | raffa50
<ubot-it> raffa50: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<raffa50> http://imagebin.org/182964
<raffa50> capito?
<raffa50> http://imagebin.org/182964
<glpiana> raffa50, hai più di un ingresso per il microfono?
<raffa50> no
<raffa50> è un netbok
<glpiana> raffa50, e stai usando il microfono interno?
<raffa50> eh si
<raffa50> è un netbook. pakard belt dot s
<glpiana> raffa50, stai su quella schermata e picchietta col dito in porssimità dell'ingresso del microfono. si muove il volume sulla barra?
<raffa50> no
<glpiana> raffa50, clicca sul menu di fianco a connettore. hai quelche altra scelta?
<raffa50> si microfono analogico
<raffa50> ho provato a xcambiarlo
<glpiana> raffa50, seleziona quello e picchietta
<raffa50> nn và
<_Best_> torno subito raga "switcho" da XP a Ubuntu :)
<glpiana> raffa50, vai sulla scheda "hardware" e prendi una schermata
<raffa50> dov'è?
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, seguito il tutorial che mi hai linkato, ma niente :( , quando sei disponibile, aspetto ulteriori suggerimenti... grazie
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, non so dirti altro
<nicotano> salve
<raffa50> gplpiana dovè?
<glpiana> raffa50, eddai, guarda sta finestra, è la scheda subito a sinistra
<raffa50> c'è scritto 1 uscita 1 ingresso
<glpiana> raffa50, altre opzioni?
<raffa50> nno c'è scritto audio interrno
<glpiana> raffa50, c'è un menu. no ti da altre opzioni?
<raffa50> profilo duplex analogico
<raffa50> l'audio và
<raffa50> ma nn il mic
<glpiana> raffa50, se attacchi un microfono esterno?
<raffa50> ...
<raffa50> non è una sopluzione
<massimo18> raffa50, ma una verifica si
<raffa50> nn ho un altro mic
<massimo18> :)
<raffa50> help
<glpiana> raffa50, hai solo quelle due opzioni in quella scheda?
<massimo18> raffa50, senti puoi mandarci una schermata?
<raffa50> ok
<raffa50> http://imagebin.org/182967
<massimo18> raffa50, clicca su ingresso e fai una schermata e poi anche uscita e fai schermata
<raffa50> l'ho già fatto x l'ingressso
<massimo18> allora dammi il link
<raffa50> http://imagebin.org/182964
<massimo18> raffa50, sembra tutto ok
<raffa50> ma gli altri non mi sentono
<raffa50> il livello di ingresso non si alza
<massimo18> raffa50, non so dirti altro
<massimo18> bisognerebbe fare una prova con un mc esterno
<massimo18> *mic
<raffa50> nn ho un altro mic
<massimo18> raffa50, eh non so che dirti
<glpiana> raffa50, ma hai provato con altro se il microfono interno va? tipo col registratore di suoni?
<raffa50> ah proviamo
<massimo18> -.-
<raffa50> si funziona
<raffa50> si sente
<raffa50> col registratore
<raffa50> ma su skype no
<massimo18> raffa50, allora il problema è skype
<raffa50> e come fò?
<glpiana> raffa50, installa pavucontrol e vedi se con quello riesci a impostare il microfono
<raffa50> lo ho istallato come fò?
<glpiana> raffa50, avvialo. da terminale dai pavucontrol se no lo trovi nei menu
<raffa50> avviato
<glpiana> raffa50, vai su ingressi e vedi che appare
<raffa50> audio interno
<raffa50> port ingresso analogico
<raffa50> ohooo
<glpiana> raffa50, ohooo starebbe per?
<raffa50> cdia aiutatemi
<glpiana> raffa50, allora nella scheda ingressi ci sono diverse cose e vari menu. prova le varie opzioni, parla o picchietta sul microfono fin che non vedi variazioni del flusso audio
<annamaiora> salve a tutti vorrei sapere se qualcuno è riuscito ad aggiornare dalla versione 10.10 alla 11.04 senza avere problemi
<annamaiora> senza livecd
<glpiana> annamaiora, stai facendo una statistica?
<annamaiora> sì più o meno
<annamaiora> :)
<glpiana> !chat | annamaiora
<ubot-it> annamaiora: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<annamaiora> in realtà vorrei farlo io questo aggiornamento e vorrei sapere se è possibile farlo
<annamaiora> quindi chiedo il supporto
<annamaiora> non è una chiacchierata
<glpiana> annamaiora, sì, si può fare, ma probabile che dopo tu debba resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | annamaiora
<ubot-it> annamaiora: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Steeler> annamaiora, fai un istallazione pulita, è mejo.
<annamaiora> lo so che è meglio
<annamaiora> ma voglio provarci ugualmente
<glpiana> Steeler, opinioni
<glpiana> annamaiora, fai attenzione quando configura lightdm e ti fa scegliere tra lightdm e gdm. scegli lightdm
<Steeler> glpiana, è meglio, lo sanno tutti,.
<glpiana> annamaiora, ah, ovviamente come sempre togli i repo esterni
<Steeler> glpiana, lo dicono tutti.
<glpiana> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> !chat | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<annamaiora> glpiana: una volta resettato gnome e rinominate le cartelle, cancello quelle vecchie (senza .bk)?
<raffa50> nada aiuto
<glpiana> !irc | Steeler per cortesia -.-
<ubot-it> Steeler per cortesia -.-: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> annamaiora, solo se sei sicuro che non ti serva il contenuto
<Steeler> glpiana, cmq stavolta hai cominciato te, con le cose da chat :P
<annamaiora> ok
<annamaiora> alla prossima
<glpiana> ciao andtorg
<glpiana> -.-
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pikappa> salve a tutti
<Pikappa> volevo chiedervi un favore... io ho messo kubuntu sul mio iMac 24 pollici, versione 2007. Funziona praticamente tutto a parte l'audio: esce dalle casse, il microfono funziona ecc ma non funziona il jack delle cuffie
<raffa50> aiuto
<Pikappa> l'audio continua ad uscire dalle casse e non in cuffia...
<raffa50> no
<raffa50> non và il microfono
<raffa50> su skype
<raffa50> trovato
 * nicotano saluta
<annamaiora> glpiana: ok dalla 10.04 alla 10.10 tutto ok. nessun problema. Molto pulito come avanzamento. Ora sto facendo quello a Natty. E infine farò quello ad Oniric...
<annamaiora> glpiana: ci sei? che ne pensi?
<annamaiora> avrei potuto aspettare ad aprile. ma sono 5 mesi.
<Badula> annamaiora
<Badula> !info nikto
<Badula> !info medusa
<glpiana> annamaiora, direi che va bene
<raffa50> ho riavviato e il mic nn và dinuovo +
<raffa50> aiuto
<glpiana> raffa50, e prima è andato?
<raffa50> si
<raffa50> ma nn ricordo quello ke ho fatto
<raffa50> il registratore suoni và
<glpiana> raffa50, se non ti ricordi cosa hai fatto 10 minuti fa non posso aiurati :)
<glpiana> *aiutarti
<raffa50> buhu
<raffa50> hu
<raffa50> aiuto
<raffa50> c'è m di vedere qullo scritto prima?
<raffa50> modo di vedere quello scritto prima
<glpiana> raffa50, quello che hai scritto nel terminale?
<raffa50> asiutooo
<raffa50> il mic registraa ma in skype nn si sente
<raffa50> è scomparsa l'opzione input di skype
<glpiana> raffa50, se registratore di suoni funziiona allora il tuo microfono è i,postato correttamente. se skype non va è un problema di microsoft
<raffa50> microsoft
<raffa50> prima andava
<glpiana> raffa50, prima quando?
<raffa50> prima del riavvio
<glpiana> raffa50, ok, e che avevi fatto?
<raffa50> avevo aperto l'iompostazione audio
<raffa50> e c'era skype
<raffa50> e lo avevo regolato
<raffa50> ora non lo fà più
<glpiana> raffa50, è aperto skype?
<Badula> anonymous DDoS attack...........
<raffa50> si
<Badula> at irc.ubuntu.org
<glpiana> !chat | Badula
<ubot-it> Badula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> raffa50, prova ad avviare la chiamata di prova e vedi se appare l'applicazione
<raffa50> io li sento ma loro nn mi sentono
<raffa50> eh la chiamata di prova non si sente
<glpiana> raffa50, io non so che dirti. se prima sei riuscito a farlo andare avrai impostato qualche cosa che magari ora non ricordi, ma non vedo perchè debba essere cambiato. cerca e riprova
<raffa50> ora nn sento + nulla
<raffa50> aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | raffa50
<ubot-it> raffa50: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<raffa50> ora non semto nemmeno più gli altri parlare
<filo1234> forse nn vogliono palarti
<raffa50> ora li risento
<glpiana> !troll | raffa50
<ubot-it> raffa50: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jester-> don't feed the trolls
<gigirock> Ho fatto una chiavetta usb con 1110 tramite unetbootin... lancio la live e dalla live parto per una installazione...http://imagebin.org/182977
<gigirock> ma ho sempre questo errore http://imagebin.org/182978
<markus_> salve a tutti
<markus_> ragazzi ho un problemino
<markus_> il grub non mi visualizza la partizione dov'è installato windows
<markus_> xp
<markus_> come posso ovviare?
<markus_> non c'è nessuno? :(
<Needfor> Salve a tutti
<Needfor> avrei bisogno di aiuto se fosse possibile
<Matt_91> markus_: certo
<Needfor> mille grazie
<Needfor> allora il problema è che ho fatto il cd per avviare Ubuntu ma una volta dato il comando prima del boot mi da segnale di errore
<Needfor> ho un vecchio dell con xp
<Needfor> il disco è criptato con truecrypt se puo essere di aiuto
<Matt_91> Needfor: devi installarlo?
<markus_> allora risolvi prima needfor che poi dopo ci sono io :P
<Needfor> no già fatto
<Needfor> per farlo girare col cd
<Needfor> almeno quelle erano le istruzioni
<markus_> il grub non mi visualizza la partizione dov'è installato windows xp . come posso ovviare?
<jester-> markus_: sudo update-grub
<markus_> fatto
<markus_> ma non me lo riconosce lo stesso
<jester-> Needfor: intendi errore nel far partire il cdlive?
<jester-> markus_: se non usi ubuntu si
<markus_> in che senso jester-
<Needfor> si jester
<jester-> markus_: sempre che il tuo xp sia ancora tutto intero e non piallato
<Needfor> cosa intendi per piallato?
<jester-> Needfor: non penso centri il disco criptato, che errore ti da
<markus_> mmm spiegati meglio nn c'ho capito :P
<Needfor> allora inizia la scehrmata di ubuntu
<jester-> markus_: se la partizione xp non è danneggiata o addirittura formattata
<Needfor> poi, non ricordo le parole esatte, dice in sostanza di poter far partire il sistema per un errore
<markus_> io veramente volevo controllare il menu.lst del grub..ma nn so come fare
<jester-> Needfor: provato a controllare md5sum della iso scaricata e se giusto riscrivere la iso su un cd non rw?
<Needfor> quello no jester come dovrei procedere se non ti dispiace dirmelo?
<jester-> markus_: menu.lst non centra piu niente con grub2 o stai ancora a jaunty
<jester-> !md5sum | Needfor
<ubot-it> Needfor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Needfor> cmq l' ho bruciato con power iso il cd
<markus_> sono con grub2
<Needfor> chiedo scusa a tutti ma sono davvero neofita .....
<jester-> markus_: non centra nulla sources.lst
<jester-> Needfor: tutti lo siamo stati
<jester-> markus_: sei da linux adesso?
<Needfor> grazie ora verifico l' integrità dell' immagine ...
<markus_> sta cosa cmq è successa appena ho formattato una partizione del mio hard disk dove ho tutti i miei film e varie cose. da li in poi il grub non mi visualizza piu windows tra le scelte. ma specifico che non ho formattato la partizione dov'è presente windows..tanto è vero che gparted la vede tranquillamente ed è intatta.
<markus_> sisi
<jester-> markus_: sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<markus_> ok
<jester-> !paste | markus_
<ubot-it> markus_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> markus_, già che ci sei metti anche un: sudo os-prober
<markus_> il secondo comando non mi restituisce nulla
<OverMe> vediamo il resto
<markus_> ok
<markus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731046/
<jester-> markus_: xp è su sda1?
<markus_> no su sda5
<jester-> markus_: col casso che lo vede se non è su sda1
<jester-> markus_: xp non funza se non si sda1, mi meraviglio che si sia installato
<markus_> e ma è partito tranquillamente fino ad ora! -.-
<jester-> markus_: comunque proviamo una cosa
<markus_> dimmi
<jester-> markus_: monta sda1 e vedi se ci sono i file di boot xp
<jester-> markus_: e pure in sda1
<markus_> sda1 te l'ho detto l'ho formattata
<markus_> era la partizione su cui avevo i miei "dati".
<jester-> markus_: ecco il problema
<markus_> svelato l'arcano..
<markus_> e ora? che posso fare? :(
<jester-> markus_: i file di avvio li mette sempre in sda1 se trova una ntfs, che ci sia o no il resto del sistema
<markus_> ahh ecco
<markus_> e ora? che posso fare? :(
<jester-> markus_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/Win7-ripristino
<jester-> markus_: dovrebbe essere uguale anche per xp
<OverMe> son diversi i comandi per xp
<jenamanshot> salve vorrei istallare su mio portatile la derivata studio di ubuntu, il mio ha un processore intel centrino duo che versione posso installare a 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> jenamanshot: quanta ram hai
<jenamanshot> ho due giga
<jester-> jenamanshot: la 32
<jester-> per la 64 servirebbe un core duo
<jenamanshot> ok l'avevo scaricata ma poi mi e venuto il dubbio
<jester-> jenamanshot: la 32 va su tutti i pc
<jenamanshot> infatti sul mio portatile c'è la 32 di vista
<jenamanshot> solo che ora non riesco a fargli fare il boot da cd a questo diavolo di sony vaio?
<jenamanshot> comunque grazie per l'aiuto jester
<jester-> bastardo il vaio, devi entrare nel bios e cambiare la sequenza se non ha un menu di boot con tasto Fx
<jenamanshot> cos'è il tasto fx perdonami
<jenamanshot> dove x è sconosciuta?
<jenamanshot> grazie ancora jester ora ci provo speriamo di non fare troppi danni
<jester-> jester-: tasti F1 F2 F3 etc etc da premere al boot per avere il menu popup di avvio
<fabio_cc> eventualmente pure esc
<jester-> eepc è f2 su un hp che avevo f9
<jester-> ma se sta attento al boot glielo scrive
<AlexZion> e alcuni acer se non sbaglio con F12
<glpiana> ola
<jimmy_> Salve a tutti. ho un problema
<jimmy_> voglio cancellare win
<jimmy_> windows
<jimmy_> xp e nettere ubuntu come posso fare??
<mapreri> ubuntu l'hai già installato?
<glpiana> jimmy_, avvii il cd di installazione di ubuntu e gli fai usare l'intero disco
<glpiana> !installazione | jimmy_
<ubot-it> jimmy_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jimmy_> io quando inserisco il CD mi da 2 opzioni 1) Prova e installa 2)installa dentro windows
<mapreri> leggi i link sopra...
<glpiana> jimmy_, perchè lo metti con windows acceso. riavvia il pc e il livecd partirà da solo e i chiederà di provarlo o installarlo
<laserbuntu> ciao, ho gparted che s'avvia solo se lo lancio da terminale cosa può essere?
<laserbuntu> c'é nessuno?
<FlavioHakkee> buonasera a tutti
<FlavioHakkee> perfavore ho bisogno di aiuto per Ubuntu 11.04
<FlavioHakkee> nessuno ?
<filo1234> !cheidi | FlavioHakkee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheidi'
<filo1234> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<FlavioHakkee> ok grazie
<FlavioHakkee> e' possibile recuperare la password del Bios  ( PHOENIX 2.01 SU ACER TRAVELMATE 4200 )
<filo1234> FlavioHakkee: spsotati in #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<FlavioHakkee> come si fa ?
<filo1234> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FlavioHakkee> credevo di esserci gia
<filo1234> FlavioHakkee: no, questo è il canale di assistenza per Ubuntu
<FlavioHakkee> grazie 1000
<FlavioHakkee> cmq e' dell'assistenza che necessito
<jester-> FlavioHakkee: parti in recovery e al menu scegli cosa fare, mi pare ci sia avvia in grafica sicura anche
<alecv> lubuntu 11.10 non riconosce la scheda wifi
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<alecv> mmm
<alecv> ho digitato ubuntu-it.com
<alecv> al posto di org
<alecv> e mi apre un survey di thankyou
<alecv> ho preso qualche virus?
<jester-> alecv: che scheda è
<alecv> broadcom
<alecv> ho installato i driver bcm43
<BetaBrain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731223/  sapreste darmi una spiegazione?
<jester-> alecv: da dove
<jester-> alecv: bcm43 è obsoleto
<alecv> è quello sul wiki e ha sempre funzionato
<jester-> alecv: linka
<alecv> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<alecv> l'ho provata sia con ubuntu 11.10 che con lubuntu 11.10 su questo portatile ha sempre funzionato
<alecv> addirittura l'ho installato da sinaptyc
<jester-> alecv: toglilo
<alecv> e che ci metto?
<jester-> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731229/
<alecv> ho installato anche bcutter
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> aiutooo
<filo1234> !aiuto | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alo21> western: salve
<alo21> ubuntu va molto lento con internet wi-fi
<alo21> filo1234: grazie
<alecv> io ho qusti pacchetti : bcmwl-kernel-source , b43-fwcutter  e poi firmware- b43-installer
<alo21> alecv: si anche io
<alecv> alo21,  sei hai una broadcom ce l'hai che si :D
<alecv> jester-,  li rimuovo tutti e tre e poi seguo la tua pastata?
<alo21> alecv: a non bcmwl-kernel-source ho scoperto che non è installato
<jester-> alo21: rimuovi quello che hai installato
<jester-> alo21 / alecv  rimuovi quello che hai installato
<alo21> pure i vari driver?
<alo21> jester-: ?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> alo21: tab cannato
<alo21> jester-: ahah
<alo21> jester-: tutto tutto ?
<alecv> alo21,  tutto tutto
<alecv> oppure tutto tutto tutto :D
<jester-> alecv: che ne so cosa hai installato
<alo21> alecv: ampia scelta :)
<alecv> jester-,  te l'ho scritto sopra
<alecv> sempre ampie scelte, mi piace lasciare la scelta :D
<alo21> alecv: poi cosa dovrei installare?
<filo1234> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<alecv> alo21,  il link di jester-
<alecv> filo1234,  la guida del sito non funge stasera
<alo21> alecv: si visto grazie
<filo1234> alo21: in che senso non funge stasera? cazzo va a giorni?
<alo21> filo1234: ahaha
<alo21> alecv: quindi alternativa?
<alecv> jester-,  mi dice che alcuni file non so no necessari
<alecv> sto seguendo la pastata di jester-
<alecv> filo1234,  nel senso che ho usato quella quida sia per ubuntu 11.10 e lubuntu 11.10, ma stavolta on va (stesso pc)
<alecv> jester-,  mi dice che il modulo b43 non esiste
<jester-> alecv: il b43 sta nel kenrel, qualla procedurta installa solo il firmware
<alecv> sudo rmmod b43 ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<alo21> jester-: alecv torno tra poco
<jester-> alecv: sudo modprobe b43
<alecv> ah ecco :D
<alecv> mi sebrava strano :D
<alecv> ok ora la spia del wi fi è accesa
<alecv> grazie jester-
<jester-> alecv: iwconfig
<alecv> una domanda, xchè la guida del wiki stavolta non ha funzionato?
<alecv> aspe che post
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731240/
<jester-> c'è
<alecv> sisi
<alo21> jester-: alecv rieccomi
<alo21> alecv: quindi seguendo quella guida dovrei risolvere?
<alo21> jester-: la mia velocità è sempre bassa
<alnuvola> meglio
<Dig> ciao ragazzi, c'è un modo per installare aircrack dai repo di Oniric?
<bobbybong>  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<bobbybong> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<imfede> :(
<Dig> bobbybong, sorry
<alecv> bobbybong,  buonasera
<bobbybong> ciao
<ale_digiuna> oddio un ctcp message
<Lubby> Ciao a tutti. Qualcono mi può aiutare ad installare la mia web cam Logitech pro 9000 su ubuntu 10.04? grazie
<bobbybong> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ugone> la logitech 9000 pro dovrebbe andare subito
<Lubby> ugone: come faccio a provarla? grazie
<ugone> installa cheese oppure la apri con vlc
<ugone> ci son vari programmi ma cheese è uno dei + immediati per far prove
<Lubby> Ok provo con cheese. Conosci un altro programma che sia meglio di Cheese per caso? Grazie mille
<ugone> per vedere le immagini della webcam cheese,vlc e poi altri ma non so se son nei repo
<Lubby> ugone: grazie ho installato cheese :9 la web ha funzionato subito grazie mille
<Lubby> ;)
<ugone> prova anche con vlc
<ugone> merita
<_maui_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno conosce firefox? da quando ho aggiornato a 11.10 (quindi a firefox 7) aprendo una nuova scheda/finestra con home su google.it il cursore non si posiziona più nell'area di ricerca (come accadeva nella vers. precedente) ma sulla barra dell'indirizzo. Come fare per avere il "vecchio" e più comodo comportamento?
<Lubby> ugone: grazie:) ma con vlc posso anche registrare video?
<ugone> direi di si ma ci fai tante di quelle cose che ti stufi
<ugone> per registrare solo basta cheese
<Lubby> ugone: okkkkk;) allora lo provo sicuramente grazie per l'aiuto.
<ugone> oppure se è per fare astronomia o cose strane qastrocam e simili
<Lubby> ugone: no no niente astronomia...solo skype :)
<ugone> bleahh
<Lubby> Si lo so non è un granchè Skype, ma tutti i mie contatti usano quello non so come posso fare!
<_maui_> ugone: anche se un tizio coi soldi si è comprato una società che stava per fallire, non vuol dire che un programma che fino a ieri era "buono" oggi diventa "bleahh" ;)
<ugone> il bleah era riferito al fatto che è pesante e non sai cosa fai girare essendo un prodotto chiuso
<Lubby> ho letto qualche giorno fa che micreosoft rende libere le API di skype...che vuol dire???
<ugone> poi funziona discretamente bene
<ugone> probabilmente che rende libere le librerie per interfacciare determinati programmi
<Lubby> Purtroppo ad oggi non ci sono alternative perchè la magior parte delle persone usano skype!
<ugone> una mezza ma solo mezza alternativa l'hai con la videochat di gmail ma è solo mezza
<Lubby> si lo so...ma vai a convincere i tardivoni dei mie contatti ad essere disposti a cambiare video chat solo per ME :D
<ugone> :-)
<Lubby> Peccato che non ci sono programmi che si interfacciano con la video chiamata di Skype
<Lubby> penso che sia uno dei "limiti" di usare linux
<filo1234> il limite è nei protocolli chiusi che usa skype
<filo1234> non di linux
<filo1234> non puoi fare programmi se vengono usati protocolli proprietari che non puoi usare
<Lubby> hai ragione scusami, mi sono espresso male:)
<filo1234> giusto per chiarire :)
<Lubby> ;)
<Lubby> Io sono passato da poco tempo ad ubuntu e praticamente uso solo questo, anche se ho un hard disk con Xp. Ma Xp lo usa davero raramente. Ubuntu MOOOLTO meglio :P
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho installato gnome shell su ubuntu 11.10, ma sfarfalla parecchio, mi chiedevo se era possibile installarla anche su ubuntu 11.04
<ankise> buona sera a tutti, scusate, ma come faccio a fare in modo che i programmi si avviino automaticamente all'accensione di ubuntu, mi riferisco a programmi come skype e a msn? grazie
<ankise> qualcuno saprebbe dirmelo?
<gibe> ciao a tutti
<eddigei> è possibile avanzare da 10.4 a 11.10 ? con do-release-upgrade mi dice no new release found
<nicolorisitano> salve a tutti
<vietta> eddigei, meglio un'installazione pulita
<pdn> ciao
<bobbybong> sudo  do-release-upgrade -p
<pdn> di che si parla?
<bobbybong> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<eddigei> vietta,  lo so ma nn è per me
<eddigei> e non credo possa fare altrimenti
<pdn> posso domandare un aiuto?
<bobbybong> ! aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicolorisitano> domanda da 100 000 000 $ ... come faccio a far andare i tasti comando sulle cuffie ipod su ubuntu 11.10 ??? ho un macbook pro
<bobbybong> :)
<pdn> stampante multifunzione canon mf4100 driver?
<pdn> spero di essere stato abbastanza sintetico
<bobbybong> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<ilsanto> hi all
<ilsanto> ragazzi vorrei comprare un notebook nuovo ma lo vorrei certificato ubuntu
<ilsanto> qualche consiglio ?
<ilsanto> un bel design.. considerate che sto abbandonanto mac....
<nicolorisitano> perchè abbandonare mac quando ubuntu ci gira da dio.. ci sto ora su un macbook pro...
<filo1234> ilsanto: http://www.system76.com/
<eddigei> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mrtpopo> ciao eddi
<eddigei> ciao
<DjFeF> Aggiornamento da ubuntu 10.04 a 11.10 chi mi aiuta?
<enzotib> eeehhh
<enzotib> quante releases vuoi saltare?
<DjFeF> ahahahahah
<DjFeF> va bene anche step by step basta arrivarci :D
<enzotib> di norma si può fare l'upgrade solo alla release direttamente successiva
<eddigei> DjFeF, ma perke nn puoi fare un'installazioen pulita?
<enzotib> nel caso delle lts si può fare l'upgrade alla lts successiva
<mrtpopo> DjFeF: come mai vuoi cambiare?
<mrtpopo> se ti funziona tutto bene ti consiglio di rimanere sulla "rocciosa" 10.04
<DjFeF> voglio cambiare perché su un altro pc ho la 11.10 e mi trovo meglio
<mrtpopo> ah be ok
<eddigei> DjFeF, usa solo l'altro pc uhahuahuua
<DjFeF> nn vorrei farla da capo solo per una cosa di praticità
<DjFeF> ma a quanto pare nn è così :)
<DjFeF> hahahahaha
<mrtpopo> tieni presente che fare 2 aggiornamenti porta via tanto tempo
<mrtpopo> solo quello
<DjFeF> se si può fare nn è un problema
<mrtpopo> potresti metterci meno a fare un bkup e poi installarla pulita
<mrtpopo> per farlo non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<mrtpopo> è solo una questione di tempistiche
<DjFeF> fino ad ora nn sono riuscito a farlo
<mrtpopo> che errore di da?
<DjFeF> se mi potete dire come altrimenti la faccio da capo :)
<mrtpopo> che errore appare?
<DjFeF> nessun errore nn riesco proprio a farlo
<DjFeF> dagli aggiornamenti nn mi da niente
<mrtpopo> ah ok
<mrtpopo> allora
<mrtpopo> devi andare su sistema
<mrtpopo> e software
<mrtpopo> sorgenti o sources
<mrtpopo> ci dovrebbe essere un menù a tendina dove selezionare il passaggio di versioni
<mrtpopo> nel tuo caso è indicato LTS, dovresti mettere "ogni versione"
<mrtpopo> sto andando a memoria eh :P
<mrtpopo> ora sono su una 11.10 in inglese
<mrtpopo> trovato?
<eddigei> mrtpopo, la sua versione è lts gli fa fare solo l'avanzamento alla 12 che è lts
<DjFeF> infatti nn ce l'ho
<ilsanto> filo1234, grazie
<mrtpopo> ti permette di passare alle versioni intermedie, basta chiederglielo
<mrtpopo> di base però non lo fa
<pdn> notte a tutti
<giorgio88> l'account msn non si collega più su empathy per Lucid Lynx, come posso risolvere? esiste un bug aperto su launchpad?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-08
<carlo> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di ubuntu e ho un paio di problemi.........1° come faccio ad installare google chrome?
<airgnox> mmm
<airgnox> prova a fare una googleata
<airgnox> di sicuro ci saranno dei repository
<airgnox> o un pacchetto deb non saprei
<esulu> carlo: che versione di ubuntu hai
<esulu> ?
<carlo> io il pacchetto deb l'ho già scaricato ma mi da un errore quando lo installo, ho l'ultima versione
<esulu> aspetta carlo
<esulu> allora pasta un attimo il link dove hai scaricato il pacchetto tanto per iniziare
<esulu> e provo se riesco a darti una mano per installarlo
<carlo> http://www.google.com/chrome/?installdataindex=nosearch&hl=it&brand=CHMB&utm_campaign=it&utm_source=it-ha-emea-it-sk&utm_medium=ha
<esulu> carlo: una domanda stupida che architettura hai 32
<esulu> o 64 bit?
<esulu> hai installato quello giusto è vero?
<carlo> ho architettura 64 ma ho installato linux 32
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> che vuol dire linux 32
<esulu> ?
<carlo> ho installato la versione di ubuntu per i processori da 32 bit
<esulu> come mai se hai 64
<esulu> bit?
<carlo> xkè il cd di installazione me lo ha passato un mio amico e io per distrazione non gli ho chiesto come lo aveva scaricato, l'ho saputo solo dopo
<esulu> quidni hai insitallato ubuntu a 32bit
<esulu> giusto?
<carlo> si e ho scaricato la versione di chrome x i 32 bit
<esulu> bene proviamo allora
<esulu> dove l'hai scaricato il pacchetto
<esulu> in quale directory?
<esulu> Scaricati se non sbaglio giusto?
<carlo> si
<carlo> il fiòe dovrebbe chiamarsi google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<esulu> bene prova a fare nella directory scaricati: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<esulu> al posto di * ovviamente usa tab e scegli il nome del pacchetto
<esulu> e vedi che succede
<carlo> che comandi devo dare dal terminale x entrare in quella directory?
<esulu> scusami pensavo che sapevi un po di commandi
<esulu> allora apri il temrinale
<esulu> lo sai aprire giusto?
<carlo> eh no, sono un novello!!
<carlo> si si aprirlo sono capace
<esulu> bene tranquillo carlo , allora prova a fare a scrivere pwd
<esulu> e copiami qui output please
<carlo> carlo@CARLO-UBUNTU:~$ pwd /home/carlo
<esulu> bene
<esulu> allora prova a fare adesso cd Scaricati
<esulu> e dimmi che cosa ti da come output
<carlo> carlo@CARLO-UBUNTU:~/Scaricati$
<esulu> perfetto
<esulu> adesso fai sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<esulu> questo comando serve per installare il pacchetto che hai appena scaricato
<esulu> l'hai fatto?
<carlo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/731528/
<esulu> carlo: prova a dare apt-get -f install
<esulu> scusami
<esulu> sudo apt-get -f install
<carlo> ook
<esulu> in che senso?
<esulu> pastami output please
<carlo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/731533/
<esulu> allora
<esulu> prova a desso a dare
<esulu> sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<esulu> devi essere sempre qui carlo@CARLO-UBUNTU:~/Scaricati$
<carlo> insyt
<carlo> installato
<esulu> bene
<carlo> grazie mille!!!
<esulu> adesso vai sulle aplicazioni
<esulu> internet e lo devi vedere icona giusto
<esulu> ?
<carlo> andare sulle applicazioni intendi la barra a sinistra dello schermo?
<esulu> ah aspetta io non ho mai usatoultima versione di ubuntu
<esulu> quindi non saprei dirti precisamente dove lo puoi andare a trovare
<esulu> aaspetta
<carlo> ook
<esulu> senti carlo sempre dal temrinale
<esulu> prova a dare google-chrome
<carlo> me lo apre
<esulu> allora dovresti girare nella barra a sinistra e da qualche parte trovi anche icona del google-chorme
<esulu> che io non ti posso aiutare mi dispiace
<esulu> adesso funziona allora giusto me ne posso andare a letto
<esulu> o hai ancora bisogno?
<carlo> no no vai pure
<carlo> grazie mille!! :)
<esulu> figurati comunque ti conviene iniziare a leggere qualche cosa almeno sui comandi di linux di base per iniziare ad entrare nel mondo di linux
<esulu> anche i wiki di ubuntu sono fatti bene
<esulu> notte
<carlo> ook  gli darò un occhiata! grazie x il consiglio!
<BetaBrain> notte a todos
<ichi__> ciao a tutti
<ichi__> problema, ho appena installato xubuntu sul netbook AspireOne ZG5
<ichi__> quello con la ssd da 8giga, x intenderci
<ichi__> e lo schermo da 8,9 pollici
<ichi__> le finestre sono enormi, alcune nn ridimensionabili manco riesco a chiuderle col tasto "chiudi"
<ichi__> vanno fuori schermo
<ichi__> c'è qualche modo per ridimensionare il tutto o devo installarmi qualche altra distro?ì
<alecv> salve
<alecv> che devo installare come alternativa a silverlight?
<alecv> moonligth mi da diverse versioni con sinaptic
<glpiana> ola
<alecv> ciao glpiana
<alecv> posso una domanda?
<glpiana> ciao alecv
<glpiana> chiedi
<alecv> apro il monitor di sistema vedo la cpu al 100% ma non vedo processi tali da giustificare questo 100%
<alecv> alcuni processi sono nascosti?
<glpiana> alecv, nel temrinale scrivi top   e vedi cosa usa la cpu
<alecv> xorg
<alecv> che nel monitor di sistema non vedevo
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<alecv> buongiorno
<alecv> ho collegato il mio router trust a ubuntu, ma il manager delle connessioni mi dice disconnesso
<alecv> se apro il browser e digito 192.168.1.1 mi da errore
<alecv> ahh ok fatto
<glpiana> alecv, se clicchi sull'icona della connessione vedi la connessione via cavo?
<glpiana> ok
<alecv> con ubuntu 11.10 è in automatico
<glpiana> alecv, con tutti è in automatico
<alecv> si, la vedo disconnessa  ora mi èpè appartso auto eth
<alecv> e ci ho cliccato sopra
<alecv> e si sta connettendo
<alecv> glpiana, sarà in automatico con tutti, ma a me da disconnesso :D
<alecv> e se glicco su auto eth non si connette
<alecv> l'icona gira gira e poi mi dice disconnesso
<glpiana> alecv, strano. sbaglierai qualcosa o il router stava ancora dormendo
<alecv> eppure le lucine sono tutte e tre accese e fisse
<glpiana> stacca il cavo dal pc e riattaccalo
<alecv> già fatto
<alecv> non c'è modo di configurare aut eth?
<alecv> ho una sis 900
<glpiana> alecv, certo che c'è, tramite il gestore della connessione, vai su modifica connessioni
<alecv> e non me la fa modificare
<alecv> solo aggiungere
<glpiana> alecv, selezionala e poi te la fa modificare
<alecv> fin lì c'ero arrivato anche io :D
<alecv> +è selezionata, ma non me lo fa configurare
<glpiana> alecv, il tuo utente è amministratore?
<alecv> è quello che ho creato al momento dell'installazione
<alecv> quindi credo di si :D
<glpiana> alecv, ma sei su ubutnu o kubuntu o altro?
<alecv> lubuntu
<glpiana> alecv, aspetta allora che do un'occhiata
<alecv> k
<glpiana> alecv, nel temrinale dai: ps aux | grep nm-app
<glpiana> !paste | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> 1000      1212  0.2  5.5  64216 13840 ?        S    09:35   0:04 nm-applet
<alecv> 1000      6985  0.0  0.3   3340   880 pts/0    S+   09:59   0:00 grep --color=auto nm-app
<alecv> nm-app è in rosso
<glpiana> alecv, dove permetterti di modificarla. perchè non lo faccia non è chiaro, ma è qualcosa che non torna
<glpiana> ma ora mi prendo un caffè. a dopo
<alecv> a dopo
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gand_> salve a tutti, volevo chiedere un'informazione. Sto usando la ubuntu 11.10 su un pc fisso, pero' ho il monitor che a risoluzione 1024*768 e con refresh 75 e 85 da problemi. Ora volevo sapere se c'era un modo manuale per impostare il refresh a 70 dato che nella lista refresh nelle opzioni del monitor questa non compare. grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> gand_, in un terminale scrivi xrandr   e metti quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gand_
<ubot-it> gand_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alecv, il problema rimane anche dopo riavvio?
<gand_> glpiana: ok... mi sposto sul desktop e ti scrivo tutto 2 minuti
<glpiana> oki
<nicotano> buongiorno
<gand__> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/eNV3H8AN
<glpiana> gand__, non è presente la frequenza che vorrsti tu. che scheda video hai?
<gand__> faccio presente che non ho installato driver Ati glpiana ... comunque e' una ati radeon 9800 se non sbaglio. non ricordo con esattezza
<glpiana> gand__, che problemi grafici hai?
<gand__> glpiana,  e' un monitor un po' vecchio , crt, a determinate frequenze l'immagine risulta tirata al centro e stretta ai lati. non e' problema della scheda grafica, quanto piu' del monitor. su win mi permetteva di mettere 70.2 o 72 non ricordo
<glpiana> gand__, e con i comandi dello schermo non riesci a sistemarlo?
<jester-> gand__: servono i refresh del monitor n xorg.conf che se è vecchio non si fa interrogare
<jester-> e una subsession
<gand__> capisco... vabbe dovro' comprare un monitor nuovo alla fine.. sarebbe anche il caso ahahah
<jester-> gand__: scheda video?
<glpiana> jester-, <gand__> faccio presente che non ho installato driver Ati glpiana ... comunque e' una ati radeon 9800 se non sbaglio.
<alecv> glpiana, risolto ho resettato il router
<glpiana> gand__, sto monitor ha una marca e un modello?
<jester-> sum minga pratic de la ati
<glpiana> alecv, quindi non era un problema di lubuntu
<alecv> bho
<alecv> che ti devo dire
<alecv> con il fatto che non mi fa configurare la connessione
<gand__> hp 7550 glpiana jester-
<alecv> probabilmente il router non era su 192.168.1.1
<alecv> ma bensi 192.168.1.2
<alecv> pero glpiana a me lubuntu non mi fa modificare auto eth
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: gksu gnome-nettool
<glpiana> alecv, seleziona eth0 e clicca su configura. dimmi se così riesci a modificare
<glpiana> gand__, 17 pollici?
<gand__> si
<glpiana> gand__, non hai il manuale del monitor, vero?
<gand__> sarebbe stato bello, pero' lo trovai tempo fa online... provo a cercare glpiana
<glpiana> ok
<pdn> ciao, sapete dirmi come risolvere con il bluetooth? portatile hp g62 con blue integrato
<pdn> non rileva nulla
<glpiana> !bluetooth | pdn segui sta guida e se sei su gnome installa anche blueman
<ubot-it> pdn segui sta guida e se sei su gnome installa anche blueman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<pdn> grazie mi ci ficco subito
<gand__> glpiana, http://bit.ly/tJcsVu ho trovato il manuale
<glpiana> gand__, pazienta un attimo
<jester-> gand__: che risoluzione vorresti
<glpiana> gand__, è il flat o l'altro?
<gand__> tranquilli non ho fretta... jester-  almeno un 1024*768...
<gand__> cioe' flat?
<jester-> gand__: crt o piatto
<gand__> crt
<glpiana> lì parla di flat crt
<glpiana> gand__, ah scusa, hai detto 7500 o 7550?
<gand__> 7550 glpiana
<glpiana> allora è il flat crt
<gand__> ok ho cercato ora cosa intende per flat.. ovvero schermo piatto crt.. non riuscivo a capire :) glpiana
<jester-> gand__: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e incollaci questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/731858/
<gand__> e' normale che lo xorg.conf sia bianco? ja
<gand__> jester-, *
<glpiana> sì
<gand__> ok
<gand__> ora provo allora
<jester-> gand__: X11 con X maiuscola?
<glpiana> gand__, dove c'è 30.0 - 70.0   moddifica con 30.0 - 86.0
<jester-> gand__: e 140 al posto di 160
<gand__> ok modificato... speriamo bene ora
<gand__> torno subito
<pdn> nulla da fare con il bluetooth
<glpiana> pdn, hai anche riavviato?
<pdn> si
<pdn> questo comando non va sudo: ./simple-agent: command not found
<pdn> non so se inficia qualcosa
<pdn> sto seguendo la guida che mi avete indicato
<pdn> anche facendo lo scanning non rileva nulla comunque
<glpiana> pdn, da dove arriva quel comando?
<jester-> pdn: dove sta quel comando nel wiki
<pdn> sudo ./simple-agent hci0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<glpiana> pdn, da dove arriva quel comando?
<gand_> ummm... non e' cambiato niente
<glpiana> gand_, ti da sempre le stesse frequenze?
<pdn> si scusa ho anche riavviato
<glpiana> pdn, ci rispondi o no?
<pdn> non il pc il servizio
<gand_> glpiana, nella finestra "monitor" non mi fa selezionare la frequenza. solo la risoluzione
<glpiana> gand_, dovrebbe fartela selezionare dopo averla cambiata una volta
<pdn> scusate mi divido tra linux e la bambina
<pdn> un casino unico
<glpiana> pdn, sì vabbè, ma ti abbiamo indicato una guida e tu parli di un comando che nella guida non c'è
<glpiana> ah no, sorry
<glpiana> -.-
<pdn> ma come no
<glpiana> visto
<pdn> Digitare il comando:
<pdn> sudo ./simple-agent hci0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<pdn> sostituendo «XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX» con il MAC del proprio dispositivo bluetooth.
<glpiana> pdn, sì ho visto
<pdn> a ok
<pdn> pensavo di essere fuso del tutto
<glpiana> pdn, hcitool dev  cosa da?
<BetaBrain> mi postate la guida please  :D
<glpiana> BetaBrain, di cosa?
<pdn> hci0 e indirizo mac
<BetaBrain> di questo glpiana
<BetaBrain> di pdn
<glpiana> !bluetooth | BetaBrain
<ubot-it> BetaBrain: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<BetaBrain> ok thk
<pdn> a per ricordare parlo del bluetooth integrato del portatile
<jester-> pdn: in winzoz funza?
<pdn> si certo
<pdn> come funzia la stampante e tuttu di spositivi fireware
<pdn> purtroppo sapevo linux sarebbe stato più complicato.....peccato
<jester-> pdn: e uscito da win col bluetooth attivo?
<BetaBrain> pdn, mi ricavi marca e modello del bluetooth integrata ? magari con lshw
<pdn> mhm tenterò
<pdn> ora però devo fuggire impegni domestici
<pdn> a presto ragazzi è stato un piacere
<BetaBrain> ok
<pdn> non mancherò di tornare
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, è possibile mettere gnome3 su ubuntu 11.04 senza dover eliminare unity?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, non fai prima ad avanzare a oneiric?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: http://www.gmstyle.org/ubuntu-guide/77-installare-configurare-ed-ampliare-gnome-3-su-ubuntu-natty.html
<alecv> ragazzi xorg anche a pc senza finestre aperte
<alecv> mi succhia dal 35 al 45% del processore
<glpiana> alecv, usi gli effetti?
<alecv> qualche consiglio su come diminuire il consumo? glpiana  ho lubuntu 10.04 lts che effetti ci sono?
<glpiana> alecv, che ne so di cosa fai tu col pc? ho chiesto
<glpiana> alecv, che processore hai? che scheda video hai? quanta ram hai?
<alecv> ho un sempron 2400 (1.8 ghz) scheda madre una asrok 7k e qualcosa e 256 di ram (che sto aspettando il banco nuovo per portarla a 1256mb)
<Lox> scusate ho ubuntu 10.04 su un portatile, quando stacco la carica la luminosità dello schermo non si riduce in automati anche se l'opzione è spntata. Sapete darmi una mano? grazie
<glpiana> alecv, troppo poca ram probabilmente
<alecv> glpiana,  perdonami ma non credevo che la versione 10.04 avesse effetti grafici particolari (sapevo di unity nel 11.10 che è pure carino)
<alecv> glpiana, ma la ram anche con 5-6 processi aperti è sempre al 40%
<alecv> anche l'uso della swat
<alecv> solo il processore a 100%
<alecv> cmq con il banco da un giga che ho ordinato dovrebbe andare meglio, no?
<glpiana> alecv, immagino di sì
<Lox> Nussona mi sa dare un cosiglio? :)
<alecv> xorg lo usa lubuntu, giusto?
<glpiana> Lox, se nessun oti ha risposto, probabilmente no. ma l'applett della luminosità l'hai messa?
<glpiana> alecv, certo
<alecv> se metto flubuntu? credi che migliora finche non arriva sto benedetto banco da 1 gb? :D
<Lox> glpiana: cosa è l'applet??? grazie
<glpiana> Lox, quelle robe che puoi aggiungere ai pannelli di gnome
<glpiana> alecv, lubuntu è già bello leggero
<glpiana> alecv, ma fluxbox è più leggero ancra, per cui prova
<Lox> glpiana: ehmmm no...non sono molto esperto...come faccio a metterlo?
<alecv> da dove lo installo?
<glpiana> Lox, tatso destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello e poi cerchi nell'elenco
<glpiana> alecv, usa il metodo che preferisci
<Lox> glpiana: l'ho messo:)ma quando levo il cavo la luminosità resta sempre alta, non cala da sola.
<glpiana> Lox, non uso l'applet. guarda se ti permette di regolarla
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho un'altra partizione con installato oniric, ho installato gnome 3, ma sfarfalla e poi su oniric i driver ati non sono ancora completi, prima di passare completamente voglio aspettare che tutto sia a posto
<glpiana> Lox, se no, i tasti del portatile non funzionanao?
<glpiana> alecv, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Fluxbox
<alecv> si glpiana  sono già li e sto seguendo le instruzioni, ti ringrazio molto
<Lox> Si si con quella si abbassa, ma volevo che si abbassasse da sola, visto che nelle opzioni la voce è spuntata.
<alecv> vediamo se migliora
<glpiana> Lox, boh, nno so dirti
<Lox> grazie ugualmente
<Lox> :)
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, come vuoi
<alecv> glpiana,  quando do il comando startflubox come nel wiki mi da tutti faleid http://paste.ubuntu.com/731897/
<alecv> failed pardon, forse devo aggiungere sudo al comando?
<glpiana> alecv, ma lo lanci da lubuntu? fai logout e sceglilo come sessione
<glpiana> ma che sudo e sudo
<alecv> Prima di avviare Fluxbox copiare i file di configurazione predefiniti da /etc/X11/fluxbox nella propria Home digitando il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale:
<alecv> cosi dice il wiki e cosi ho fatto :D
<filo1234> ma non hai gia lxde?
<alecv> ho lubuntu
<filo1234> più leggero di quello lo vuoi?
<alecv> ma si impalla sempre
<alecv> filo1234,  ci provo :D
<filo1234> allora comprati un pc come si deve non una catorcio per fare toast
<alecv> ahaha
<alecv> filo1234,  ho ordinato i pezzi aspetto il corriere :D
<filo1234> alecv: si ma se lo vuoi ancora più leggero di lxde.....non devi usare grafica
<alecv> capisco, la mia era anche una curiosità x provarlo
<alecv> esco a dopo
<glpiana> filo1234, fluxbox è più leggero di lxde
<filo1234> glpiana: si vabè
<glpiana> ok, allora no
<filo1234> siamo li
<alecv> salve
<alecv> bhe dai filo1234  non è accio flubox, un po' spartano
<alecv> eheh
<tyrael2210> salve a tutti
<tyrael2210> ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10, ho installato dalla versione alternate, perchè mi serviva come server ltsp
<tyrael2210> ora l'ltsp funziona, ma quando provo a configurare le schede di rete, (per darne 1 a ltsp e una per internet)
<tyrael2210> mi lascia la scritta della scheda in grigio e non mi fa modificare nulla
<tyrael2210> in genere mi bastava click dx su l'icona delle reti e potevo editare la connessione, ma dopo l'installazione dell' 11.10 niente da fare
<tyrael2210> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> tyrael2210: forse devi configurare le schede prima di fare il boot come poe
<filo1234> tyrael2210: ah ma è il server?
<tyrael2210> siù
<filo1234> ah scusa avevo capito che fosse un client
<filo1234> tyrael2210: lascia perdere network-manager allora, meglio se configuri direttamente /etc/network/interfaces a mano
<tyrael2210> ho capito
<tyrael2210> ma non c'è modo di poterlo fare da interfaccia grafica, come con la 10.04?
<filo1234> e poi dovrai farti un forward comunque
<tyrael2210> forward? per linkare le due schede di rete?
<filo1234> tyrael2210: si da network-manager ma se non te lo fa fare evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va...o non hai i permessi
<filo1234> tyrael2210: certo
<filo1234> tyrael2210: devi dire a scheda b che le richieste provenienti da a devono uscire da b
<filo1234> tyrael2210: comunque se devi fare un server ltsp eviterei la grafica  aprescindere
<filo1234> gia i client occupano risorse di loro
<filo1234> a dopo
<tyrael2210> capito
<tyrael2210> ora ci provo e al limite rompo di nuovo le scatole
<tyrael2210> per il momento grazie
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<tyrael2210> allora, ho geditato /etc/network/interfaces, e giustamente ci sono eth0 ed eth1, dove eth0 si occupa di ltsp, e eth1 spero mi farà andare su internet
<tyrael2210> ma non vedo la voce dns
<tyrael2210> devo aggiungere io la stringa?
<tyrael2210> sto iniziando ad odiare la 11.10 e ltsp
<gionnybo> buongiorno a tutti
<gionnybo> ho dei problemi con i login per flash
<gionnybo> non riesco a vedere video su you tube
<gionnybo> c'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare?
<gionnybo> grazie
<glpiana> gionnybo, che c'entra il login con flash?
<gionnybo> su firefox mi dice di agiornare il plug in
<gionnybo> scusa ho sbagliato termine
<glpiana> gionnybo, apri un terminale
<glpiana> gionnybo, ocopiaci dentro questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | gionnybo
<ubot-it> gionnybo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionnybo> aspetta  che mi devo ambientare io sono abituato a kubuntu dove trovo il terminale su ubuntu
<tyrael2210> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<gionnybo> ok ho trovato il teminaLE
<gionnybo> ma con quel comando non mi da niente
<massimo18> ?
<gionnybo> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<gionnybo> ho copiato questo e niente
<glpiana> gionnybo, oki, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gionnybo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731946/
<glpiana> gionnybo, perchè hai interrotto?
<gionnybo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731947/
<gionnybo> scusa ho incollato per sbaglio anche la riga del comando ora gli do si?
<glpiana> gionnybo, premi invio e procedi
<gionnybo> ok sta andando
<gionnybo> ti metto in paste il risultato quando finisce
<gionnybo> ?
<glpiana> gionnybo, poi chiudi firefox e riavvialo
<glpiana> no non serve il paste
<cangaceiro> ciao
<gionnybo> ok ha finito
<gionnybo> ora provo a vedere se si vedono i video
<glpiana> gionnybo, sì, dopo aver chiuso firefox però
<gionnybo> ok provedo
<glpiana> <tyrael2210> ma non vedo la voce dns
<glpiana> tyrael2210, i dns vanno inseriti in /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> e si scrive: nameserver x.x.x.x
<gionnybo> perfetto
<glpiana> :)
<gionnybo> ora funziona benissimo
<cangaceiro> ho un problema con il mic, l'audio si sente perfettamente, mentre se tento di utilizzare il microfono del portatile per effettuare chiamate o per registrazioni all'ascolto la voce viene riprodotta lentissima incomprensibile
<glpiana> cangaceiro, registrazioni effettuate con cosa?
<tyrael2210> salve,devo necessariamente risolvere il problema de "dispositivo non gestito" con ubuntu 11.10
<gionnybo> come sempre un grazie mille e continuate così ragazzi che siete la rivoluzione del mondo se ci diamo una mano tra di noi in quello che siamo bravi si va avanti
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ad esempio il registratore di suoi ma anche il test audio di skype o una chiamata voip
<glpiana> cangaceiro, per le chiamate non mi stupisce. è il registratore di suoni che è strano non funzioni
<glpiana> cangaceiro, che microfono è?
<cangaceiro> glpiana, quello interno del portatile
<glpiana> cangaceiro, non so proprio. usi roba tipo jackd?
<tyrael2210> raga, ho necessità di risolvere il problema "dispositivo non gestito" su ubuntu 11.10
<tyrael2210> è una cosa assurda
<cangaceiro> glpiana, no, non ho installato nulla di particoare
<glpiana> tyrael2210, non ripetere la stesa farse. spiega il problema
<glpiana> cangaceiro, apri un terminale, scrivi top    e mentre registri controlla se per caso hai un uso spropositato delle risorse
<cangaceiro> glpiana, no ne di memoria ne di cpu
<cangaceiro> glpiana, presente un disco a 78 giri che va a 45? Anche meno
<massimo18> tyrael2210, che dispositivo e in che contesto?
<glpiana> cangaceiro, boh, vediamo, apri il registratore di suoni
<cangaceiro> è aperto
<glpiana> cangaceiro, su "registra come" cosa c'è impostato?
<tyrael2210> le due schede di rete quando cerco di configurare con il tasto destro sulle connessioni
<glpiana> tyrael2210, cioè quando entri in modifica connesisoni?
<cangaceiro> glpiana, qualità cd con perdita...ogg
<glpiana> cangaceiro, ok, quando parli nel microfono senti l'audio dalle casse?
<cangaceiro> glpiana, un ritorno dici? no
<glpiana> cangaceiro, hai altri applicativi aperti che possano usare l'audio? chessò anche solo firefox aperto dopo che hai usato flashplayer
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ora provo a chiudere skype e firefox vediamo
<cangaceiro> glpiana, no niente ora killo pulse perché testai debian e mi dava lo stesso problema, alsa andava a modo ma una volta installato pulse mi dava questo fastidio
<cangaceiro> glpiana, grazie per ora, riavvio e vedo se mi riesce di aggirare pulse senza doverlo rimuovere
<glpiana> ok
<cangaceiro> glpiana, rapporto: se io non abilito tra le applicazioni in avvio, sistema sonoro pulseaudio e imposto il microfono analogico registra correttamente
<glpiana> cangaceiro, bene, hai trovato una soluzione
<cangaceiro> glpiana, triste perche pulse alle volte sembra sgarrare ma insomma...ora vò alla pappatoia....ci si risente bye
<glpiana> ciao
<mikunos> Ciao ragazzi!
<mikunos> come va?
<glpiana> !chat | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> vi scrivo per chiedervi supporto per la configurazione dei miei monitors
<mikunos> Ho un "portatile" un VAIO con Docking Station
<mikunos> Ho due uscite video (CRT, DVI)
<mikunos> vorrei usarle tutt'e due, è possibile?
<glpiana> mikunos, penso proprio di sì
<glpiana> mikunos, xrandr te le mostra?
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/183140
<glpiana> mikunos, ebbene?
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/9Z1f1yly
<glpiana> tutto lì?
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> strano
<mikunos> non so che altro
<mikunos> cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> mikunos, ma adesso tutte e due le uscite sono collegate a monitor?
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, e se da nvidia settings clicchi sullo schermo di destra non riesci ad attivarlo?
<nicotano> salve+
<mikunos> si ma disattiva l'altro monitor (esterno)
<mikunos> salve nicotano
<glpiana> ah ecco. lalora magari non si può
<nicotano> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> ma come no!?
<massimo18> micmord, se sulla stessa scheda ci sono due uscite o usi una o usi l'altra
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> mikunos,
<mikunos> quindi non posso creare un twinview completo in un metamode specifico
<mikunos> ?!
<glpiana> a quanto leggo forse introducono il supporto multimonitor su 12.04
<mikunos> perdinci !
<mikunos> come posso risolvere?
<massimo18> mikunos, accontentati per un portatile è già una buona cosa che abbia due uscite diverse
<mikunos> splitter?
<glpiana> aspettando?
<glpiana> mikunos, hai una sola scheda video?
<mikunos> quella nel portatile
<mikunos> non ho altro
<glpiana> mikunos, magari riesci a usare le due uscite spegnendo il monitor del portatile
<mikunos> ci avevo pensato
<mikunos> ma non so
<mikunos> aspe che provo
<mikunos> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1280x1024 @1280x1024 +3200+0, DFP-0: NULL, DFP-2: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +0+0' (Mode 4480x1024, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<mikunos> forse i due canali presunti nella docking station equivalgono ad uno solo
<glpiana> mikunos, http://askubuntu.com/questions/21144/how-do-i-get-three-monitors-working
<mikunos> sto provando
<mikunos> si accende il monitor 3 e si spengono gli altri
<mikunos> capperi!
<cangaceiro> ciao
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ho fatto altri test, è empathy che mi crea problemi al sistema audio in registrazione quando provo ad effettuare una chiamata voip
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> cangaceiro, manco sapevo che empathy facesse chiamate
<cangaceiro> glpiana, uso empathy perché riesce a gestire più account voip, ekiga andrebbe bene ma ne gestisce soltanto uno
<cangaceiro> glpiana, si attraverso telepathy-sofiasip
<degli> nessuno di voi usa vmware esxi ?
<filo1234> cangaceiro: perchè non provi jitsi?
<cangaceiro> quindi il problema è tutto li, una volta che tento una chiamata, questa parte tranquillamente pero mi incasina il sistema audio in ingresso
<cangaceiro> filo1234, ora lo provo grazie
<cangaceiro> non lo conoscevo
<filo1234> cangaceiro: ce ne sono molti altri ma jitsi mi sembra il più leggero e migliore
<filo1234> c'è anche qutecom ma è un po' instabile
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<stuk_gen> si può usare vnc per accedere contemporaneamente con piu utenti sulla stessa macchina? nel senso ogni utente un suo desktop privato?
<cangaceiro> filo1234, si lo avevo provato ma anche lui gestisce soltanto un account voip alla volta
<compiz> perche expo non mi mostra il contenuto dei desktop :-( ?
<alecv> Cerco di avviare lubuntu
<alecv> Mixer
<alecv> Cerco di avviare lubuntu
<alecv> C è una schermata nera con scritto starting powernowd
<alecv> Cpu freguency scaling not supported
<alecv> Saved alsa mixer setting detected aumix will not touch mixer ok
<alecv> Fino a check battery state ok
<alecv> E ogni tanto lampeggia
<alecv> Che è?
<alecv> Nessuno mi aiuta? :)
<cristian_c> nel canale internazionale mi hanno detto che xev è soltanto un'applicazione e gli eventi X li mostra appena, quindi non li tocca o li cambia
<cristian_c> voelvo sapere allora: qual'è il tool che devo disattivare per poter attivare un altro software al suo posto, dato che xev non gestisce i codice della tastiera?
<cristian_c> *volevo
<cristian_c> *codici
<carlitos90> ciao a tutti!!! :)
<mikunos> \join #ubuntu
<carlitos90> ho un problema, ho un sony vaio portatile che tengo sempre collegato (tramite l'uscita delle cuffie) alle casse.........se lo tengo collegato sento uscire normalmente il suono dalle casse, se tolgo il jack (e quindi in teoria le cuffie) non senti più nulla......cosa può essere?
<Gmastronardi> ciao :)
<raff0z> ciao a tutti ... ho un problema con la stampante/ scanner  samsung clx3185fw ... ho installato la stampante e funziona tutto (via wireless) non riesco però a far riconoscere lo scanner con xsane simple scan ... gli ho dato una politica RAW PASSTHRU ... ma lo scanner non me lo vede ... qualcuno può dirmi qualcosina ? o devo installare driver specifici?
<Hdemia> Salve, volevo sapere di quanti MB deve essere un CD per installarci ubuntu 11.10
<Hdemia> Hi, how many MB should be a CD to install Ubuntu
<e-DIO-t> la mia domanda invece è perchè dovresti installare Ubuntu su un cd.
<Hdemia> per avviare l'installazione sul pc
<e-DIO-t> Hdemia, se invece intendevi "masterizzarlo", almeno la stessa dimensione della ISO che scarichi, quindi circa 700 Mb.
<Hdemia> ok grazie
<Hdemia> Ma serve che partiziono l'hard disk o lo fa l'installazione?
<chiara> ciao ragazzi un informazioni ho due problemi ... il primo riguarda i programmi di messagistica ... se uso amsn ... mi dice che è già connesso da un altra postazione ... ho smesso quindi di usarlo ... emesene funziona solo che dopo un pò impazzisce e non riesco più a collegarmi ... con kopete non riesco a vedere i contatti ...
<chiara> ciao jester-
<chiara> rimetto il messaggio ... eri fuori
<chiara> ciao ragazzi un informazioni ho due problemi ... il primo riguarda i programmi di messagistica ... se uso amsn ... mi dice che è già connesso da un altra postazione ... ho smesso quindi di usarlo ... emesene funziona solo che dopo un pò impazzisce e non riesco più a collegarmi ... con kopete non riesco a vedere i contatti ...
<Hdemia> devo partizionare l'hard disk o ci pensa l'installazione?
<chiara> ti conviene partizionare ...
<chiara> fai anche una partizione dedicata per la home
<Hdemia> chiara, ma ho letto che puoi fare anche senza e che ci pensa l'installazione
<chiara> si ma ti spiego ... con la partizione home ... vuoi provare un altro sistema operativo
<chiara> oppure aggiorni alla nuova versione facendo una nuova installazione
<chiara> e ti trovi tutto ... i dati cronologia tutto
<Hdemia>  io ho già windows 7 solo che mi da parecchi problemi. dato che ubuntu è leggero...
<Hdemia> volevo installarlo
<chiara> guarda io ti consiglio di installare kubuntu
<Hdemia> e perchè
<chiara> attualmente ubuntu ha una "grafica
<chiara> che a me non piace ... e quindi per un utente nuovo è meglio kutuntu
<Hdemia> il mio pc ha parecchia memoria
<chiara> io ho usato ubuntu per anni dalla 6.04
<Hdemia> ma ho un amica che lo ha provato da 11.10 e dice che si trova bene
<chiara> ma ora sono passato a kubuntu
<chiara> ubuntu/kubuntu è fantastico ...
<Hdemia> cosa ha kubuntu di meglio?
<chiara> ci sono due ambiente grafici
<chiara> il kde e gnome
<Hdemia> e il meglio?
<chiara> non c'è il meglio
<chiara> lo gnome si stà orientando molto verso palmari
<chiara> infatti vedendo ubuntu adesso .. è molto ottimizzato verso netbook e tablel ...
<Hdemia> Vedi, io ho un dekstop pc che ha 7 anni.
<chiara> kubuntu ha il kde che è altamente personalizzabili
<Hdemia> quindi con ubuntu non puoi personalizzare niente??
<chiara> e compralo uno nuovo non fare il tirchio :-)
<chiara> tutti i sistemi operativi di linux
<chiara> puoi personalizzare tutto qualsiasi cosa
<Hdemia> XD No, finché funziona non lo cambio
<Hdemia> A ok!
<chiara> il bello di linux è questo
<alecv> salve
<chiara> comunque quanto è l'hard disk?
<Hdemia> Avrebbe 200 GB
<chiara> allora
<alecv> ma per avviare ubuntu in modalità testuale che bisogna fare? Ho modificato grub ma nada
<chiara> ram ?
<Hdemia> Seven consuma abb.
<Hdemia> e ho a disposizione 91 GB
<chiara> alecv ... ubuntu testuale in che senso?
<alecv> senza caricare il motore grafico (gnome lxde etc
<chiara> quanta ram hai hdeimia
<Hdemia> ha
<chiara> alecv ma all'inizio ti carica il grub?
<alecv> si
<chiara> devi mettere in modalità recoveri
<Hdemia> 960 Mb ma comunque ne ho due nuova da 1Gb ciascuna penso che la cambierò
<alecv> ho premuto e e poi cancellato quiet splash e messo text
<alecv> mmm ok su internet avevo visto una procedura diversa :D
<chiara> oppure premi control f6 o f7 o f8 (non ricordo al volo)
<chiara> naaa non serve
<Hdemia> Avrei 2 Gb
<Hdemia> di Ram
<Hdemia> DDR2
<chiara> allora devi creare: una partizione swap da 2 g
<Hdemia> O.O
<Hdemia> cioò?
<Hdemia> ma scusa così tolgo Seven!
<chiara> una partizione ext4 diciamo di 10 gb di root
<Hdemia> seven lo voglio tenere
<chiara> non lo togli ... lo metti accanto
<chiara> dicevo
<chiara> nello spazio libero crea le seguenti partizioni
<chiara> swap 2 gb
<Hdemia> se vado su seven utility mi incasina tutto
<Hdemia> te l'ho detto che è difettoso
<chiara> dai un 10 gb alla root cioè punto di pount /
<chiara> lo fai con ubuntu o kubuntu nell'istallazione
<Hdemia> ha già una partizione di 149.56 Gb
<Hdemia> No, volevo fare una partizione di 18 Gb
<chiara> poi crei una partizione da 30 gb per la home /home
<Hdemia> mi spieghi cosa è la home!
<chiara> e il resto lo lasci partizionato fat 32 così lo usi per entrambi i sistemi operativi
<Hdemia> ma io ho NSTF
<chiara> praticamente è la cartella "documenti"
<Hdemia> ah
<chiara> cmq io ora devo andare
<Hdemia> no
<Hdemia> volevo che ubuntu sia nuovo
<chiara> hdemia ... allora quando installerai ubuntu o kubuntu
<bobbybong> chiara guarda che linux gestisce ntfs
<Hdemia> con niente dentro
<chiara> ti chiedono casa devi fare
<bobbybong> e poi mi sembrba vuoi complicare la vita a quel povero cristo
<chiara> si è vero ntfs :-)
<Hdemia> avevo già provato con WUbi ma mi dava errore
<chiara> linux gestisce tutto :-)
<Hdemia> perciò userò un cd all'avvio
<bobbybong> !installazione | Hdemia
<ubot-it> Hdemia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Hdemia> bobbylong, ma wubi mi dava errore
<bobbybong> non usare wubi
<Hdemia> dici che se lo faccio partire all'avvio mi va col CD?
<Tasinnanta> Salve, presento il mio problema: ho installato il driver per la mia dvb-t ma dopo una lunga ricerca kaffeine si blocca e anche w-scan...ora al riavvio non riconosce la penna...
<bobbybong> che se succede un danno non lo ripari
<Hdemia> in che senso?
<bobbybong> nel senso che wubi è una stronzata
<Hdemia> ah,ok
<Hdemia> dato che il mio pc è uno schifo
<Hdemia> di memoria no ma come OS si!
<bobbybong> Hdemia, metti lubuntu
<Hdemia> ma non capisci, UBUNTU va più che bene
<bobbybong> consuma poche risorse
<Hdemia> ha 91 GB liberi sull'HD, 2 Gb di Ram
<Hdemia> solo che Win.7 fa schifo
<bobbybong> !installazione | Hdemia leggi il wiki è semplice installare ubuntu
<ubot-it> Hdemia leggi il wiki è semplice installare ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Hdemia> e anzi che rimettere XP o Vista volevo ubuntu
<Hdemia> a, e ho una scheda grafica schifo
<bobbybong> leggi
<Hdemia> anche se però regge sevn
<Hdemia> mi da i collegamenti viola, li ho già letti
<bobbybong> allora se li hai letti e vuoi installare installalo :)
<Hdemia> no, ho paura che mi si toglie 7
<bobbybong> allora ciao
<Hdemia> ho letto su internet che anche cliccando "affianca a 7" lo ha tolto
<Hdemia> ma scusa grazie è
<bobbybong> a qualche impedito sarà successo
<Hdemia> si ma io non sono impedito
<Hdemia> solo che ho sempre lavorato con Mac OSX o Win
<bobbybong> allora che la smeni
<Hdemia> oh
<Hdemia> voglio provare Linux
<Hdemia> grazie comunqur
<bobbybong> io ti ho detto cosa fare
<Hdemia> si lo so
<bobbybong> qui facciamo supporto
<Hdemia> e a me serviva
<Hdemia> un altra cosa, volevo provarlo su Cloud ma anche se è arrivato a 0 non me lo apre
<bobbybong> puoi provare edubuntu online con il browser
<Hdemia> a ok grazie ciaooo
<carlitos90> ragazzi qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | carlitos90
<ubot-it> carlitos90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<carlitos90> ho un problema, ho un sony vaio portatile che tengo sempre collegato (tramite l'uscita delle cuffie) alle casse.........se lo tengo collegato sento uscire normalmente il suono dalle casse, se tolgo il jack (e quindi in teoria le cuffie) non senti più nulla......cosa può essere?
<SaaMmY> carlitos90 non si capisce cosa intendi per in teoria le cuffie...
<bobbybong> carlitos90, alsamixer in terminale alza i volumi
<SaaMmY> cioè le entrate dei jack sono uguali sia che siano destinate alle cuffie come in un cellulare che per un ipod che per un computer
<carlitos90> sento il suono solo se collego degli altoparlanti esterni, dagli altoparlanti interni del pc non si sentono
<SaaMmY> e lo stesso anche per i jack sono i connettori 1.3 universalmente riconoscibili da quelle entrate
<SaaMmY> poi nella classe dei connettori jack 1.3 abbiamo quelli a 3 canali o 2 canali o 1 canale ... 1 canale mono 2 canali stereo e 3 per gli ipod ultima generazione
<SaaMmY> per questo carlitos90 occorre come dice bobbybon di alzare il volume
<carlitos90> Ah ook!! Grazie, adesso funziona!!!
<SaaMmY> se non dovesse uscire nemmeno un flebile ronzio di suono dagli altoparlanti interni oddio sarà che sono rotto?
<carlitos90> scusate la banalità ma sono nuovo di ubuntu!!!
<SaaMmY> ahimè non lo so
<KaJiNo> buonasera
<KaJiNo> ragazzi nè emphaty nè emesene si connettono al protocollo msn... (ubuntu 10.10
<Gmastronardi> kajino: sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/SingleSignOn/RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<Gmastronardi> cerca la linea che contiene CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "?fs=1&id=24000&kv=7&rn=93S9SWWw&tw=0&ver=2.1.6000.1")
<chiara> ciao a tutti ho un problema con i programmi di messaggeria istantanea ... non riesco a farne funzionare uno ... ho provvato emesen --- amsn e kopete
<Gmastronardi> cambiala con CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI") e riavvia il programma
<kajino> ma prima funzionava  Gmastronardi  .. sta soluzione mi pareva di capire avesse a che fare con una prima installazione.. cmq ora provo
<kajino> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gmastronardi> kajino:  anch'io ho avuto lo stesso problema, ho seguito una guida e ho risolto in questo modo, prova un po :)
<kajino> aspè
<kajino> forse il file ke mi hai indicato è gia cosi come dici
<kajino> Gmastronardi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/732366/ guarda.. non è gia corretta?
<kajino> Gmastronardi,  visto?
<Gmastronardi> kajino:  sisi visto, è come il mio
<chiara> come mai sia amsn che kmess mi dicono che sono connesso con un altro account?
<kajino> eh infatti funzionava fino a ieri
<kajino> chiara,  hai provato a vedere se ci sta emphaty connesso? o magari un altro programma?
<chiara> emphaty sono connessu su fb
<chiara> e non su msn ... non ho altri programmi ...
<chiara> mi sono anche disconnesso da hotmail
<Gmastronardi> kajino: leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=418044.0
<kajino> hmmm
<kajino> beh chiara.. a meno che non ci sia qualcun'altro davvero connesso sul tuo account.. al massimo prova a riavviare il pc :D così se c'è qualcosa di connesso sicuramente si sconnette (magari il tuo cellulare? è connesso a msn? non saprei ma ti dico che sto avendo problemi con msn anche io oggi)
<chiara> già fatto sono mesi che và avanti questa cosa ...
<chiara> :-)
<chiara> per questo ho usato un altro cliente
<chiara> client
<kajino> Gmastronardi,  sembra proprio il mio problema (ma anke con emesene...) vedo ma mi pare che telepathy butterfly non ce l'ho ^^ ora controllo
<chiara> ora mi si è collegato ma non vedo i contatti
<kajino> hmm a me kness
<kajino> kmess
<kajino> s'è connesso e non vedo i contatti
<kajino> cmq
<kajino> chiara
<FloodBotIt1> kajino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kajino> sia i miei problemi che i tuoi problemi immagino siano dello stesso tipo.. ossia messenger microsoft sta facendo qualche aggiornamento e sta incasinando tutto.. tempo un paio di giorni e saranno risolti (oppure usciranno degli aggiornamenti..) magari usa i ppa per aggiornare i programmi e non lasciare quelli installati nei repo ufficiali
<Gmastronardi> possibile :)
<chiara> eccomi
<chiara> dimmi kajino
<chiara> dicevo ... il problema di amsn è n vecchio problema
<chiara> kopete l'ho installato oggi quindi non so idem kmess
<kajino> eh chiara e ke te devo dì :D
<samed87> vorrei configurare il file /etc/hosts per Zimbra
<kajino> probabilemnte il problema non è dei programmi (kopete amsn(che pare funzionare ora) emesene o empathy.. ma del server di MSN)
<kajino> samed87,  purtroppo non ne ho idea :D ma magari cose del genere ti sono d'aiuto :D http://nolabnoparty.com/installare-zimbra-come-servizio-di-posta-elettronica-su-centos-5-x-1-parte/
<samed87> grazie kajino
<samed87> provo a guardare subito
<filo1234> samed87: cosa dovresti metterci nel file hosts?
<samed87> il mio indirizzo ip
<filo1234> o.o non hoi capito, ma per far cosa? che ip? pubblico o ip della lan?
<samed87>   ERROR: Installation can not proceeed.  Please fix your /etc/hosts file
<samed87>   to contain:
<samed87>   <ip> <FQHN> <HN>
<samed87>   Where <IP> is the ip address of the host,
<samed87>   <FQHN> is the FULLY QUALIFIED host name, and
<FloodBotIt1> samed87: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<samed87>   <HN> is the (optional) hostname-only portion
<samed87> scusa
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732412/
<filo1234> samed87: si ma tu hai queste informazioni?
<filo1234> o stai facendo a caso?
<samed87> no
<alo21> jester-: ho sempre lo stesso problema della connessione lenta
<alo21> alecv: ciao
<alecv> ciao alo21
<alecv> alo21,  io vado alla grande
<alecv> ma hai configurato il tuo router?
<alo21> alecv: io ho seguito la guida ufficiale che mi avevi consigliato
<alo21> alecv: una volta mi ricordo che smanettando nel BIOS avevo risolto, poi di punto in bianco come prima
<alecv> ma il wi fi funziona?
<alo21> alecv: si navigo...
<alo21> alecv: soltanto che al posto di andare a 7.5 vado a 1.5
<alecv> ok ma hai controllato le impostazioni del router?
<alecv> ma anche con windows?
<alo21> alecv: ho il router di fastweb
<alo21> alecv: sul mio pc ho solo ubu, su altri pc win e un tablet android va alla grande
<alecv> e allora purtroppo non posso aiutarti + di tanto
<alecv> le mie conoscenze di linux si fermano con il copia e incolla
<alo21> alecv: ok grazie millw
<raff0z> scusate ho un problem...one
<raff0z> xD
<raff0z> stavo installando dei driver cno una procedura del cavolo ... dopo di che ho provato a eseguire un applicazione da root e mi diceva "utente root inesistente" quindi ho riavviato e non mi parte più ubuntu ... sto da live ora ... ho provato a fare un chroot dopo aver montato il FS e mi dà una shell con "manca il nome@ubuntu"
<raff0z> :D
<raff0z> qualcuno mi può dare una mano :S
<raff0z> enzotib ?
<raff0z> @.@
<ubottu-it> raff0z: Error: ".@" is not a valid command.
<raff0z> niente ????
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un aiutino per configurare il panello di tint2?
<alessandro_> avrei il bisogno di inserire delle icone
<alessandro_> icone del tipo arresta sistema...
<roxdragon> 'sera
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-09
<Darshan> 'sera
<teddy_> ciao a tutti scusate ho un problema io ho disattivato la password del mio account, dopodichè ho provato a installare un programma e mi ha chiesto lo stesso l'autenticazione... non riconoscendomi però la pass precedente. come devo fare????
<teddy_> c'è nessuno in linea?????????????
<alecv> !pass
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pass'
<alecv> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<alecv> segui il wiki
<alecv> altro non so che dirti
<teddy_> pare strano perche come detto dopo averla disattivata me l'ha chiesta nuovamente non riconoscendomi però quella che c'era
<alecv> quando installi i programmi
<alecv> ti chiede di autenticarti come amministratore quindi devi digitare la password
<alecv> se non te la ricordi nel link la recuperi
<teddy_> esatto ma io la digito e me la da errata
<alecv> tu hai solo tolto il login all'avvio
<alecv> allora
<alecv> il programma lo devi installare da terminale con sudo davanti :D
<alecv> può succedere
<alecv> è un .sh?
<alecv> e non da grafica, ok?
<teddy_> è un?? scusa ma non sono tanto pratico di ubuntu ce l'ho da poco proprio...
<alecv> allora devi aprire il terminale (hai presente quale è?
<alecv> e avviare l'installazione da linea di comando
<alecv> succed eche se i file esegui bili li esegui cliccandoci sopra (a mo di windows) non ti riconosca la password
<teddy_> riesci a spiegarmi passo passo mi faresti un gran favore.... terminale sarebbe?
<alecv> altà ctrl
<alecv> alt+ctrl+t
<alecv> si apre una finestra nera tipo dos di windows
<teddy_> e gli do il comando per cambiare pass quindi?
<alecv> no
<alecv> che file devi installare? dimmi l'estensione
<alecv> oppure dimmi cosa devi installare
<teddy_> il plugin per flash player
<alecv> oddio questa è tosta
<alecv> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<teddy_> 11.10
<BetaBrain> teddy_,
<alecv> ecco il fenomeno
<BetaBrain> se va be
<alecv> ti aiuta betabrain
<alecv> lui è pi' rapido di me
<BetaBrain> hai aperto la finestra del terminale?
<alecv> conosce tutti i comandi
<alecv> si l'ha aperta
<BetaBrain> se magari
<BetaBrain> ok
<teddy_> si aperta
<alecv> ma non so il commando x il plauer
<alecv> sudo apt-get install nomefile
<alecv> ma non so come si chiama :D
<alecv> vi abbandono, a gtra poco
<alecv> teddy_, se BetaBrain non ti soddisfa, dimmelo al ritorno, che lo frusto
<alecv> ;D
<alecv> a frappe
<BetaBrain> digita o copia sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BetaBrain> digita o copia sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<teddy_> ok mi dice password for alberto:
<teddy_> e qui cosa devo mettere
<BetaBrain> metti la pass
<BetaBrain> anche se non la vedi
<BetaBrain> tu scrivila sei su linux
<BetaBrain> non windowz
<teddy_> mi fa sorry try again perche?
<BetaBrain> perché e sbagliata
<BetaBrain> invia senza digitare nulla
<BetaBrain> vedi se dice lo stesso
<teddy_> si anche se non digit niente
<BetaBrain> allora e sbagliata
<theDarshan> rieccomi, connessione tiscali da 2 lire
<theDarshan> ho agiornato stamattin all'ultima ubuntu e mi ha riattivato quello schifo di unity
<theDarshan> h installato il pacchetto per utilizzare la versione classica di gnome e adesso uso quella
<theDarshan> ma non riesco a farci partire compiz
<theDarshan> qualche idea?
<teddy_> quindi soluzione?? devo cambiare pass come dice la guida di prima?
<BetaBrain> si teddy_ se ti da sbagliato si segui la guida e morta lli
<BetaBrain> segnati tutto e  vai con dios
<BetaBrain> noi siamo sempre qui a disposizione
<Darshan> ?
<alecv> teddy_, soddisfatto dell'operato di BetaBrain ?
<teddy_> ok adesso provo quando si avvia il pc che che tasto devo fare per lanciare sto dios??
<alecv> dios
<alecv> numma
<alecv> nulla
<alecv> il bios forse f2
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh
<Darshan> f2 i canc dipende dalla scheda madre
<BetaBrain> no teddy_ era un augurip
<BetaBrain> come per dire vai con dio
<alecv> vai con dios?
<alecv> auhsua
<teddy_> e cos'è sto recovery mode scusatemi ma non mi capisco un cazzo ancora con linux purtroppo sono stato plagiato da windoz
<alecv> teddy_,  è normale fidati
<alecv> buonanotte
<theDarshan> cazzo di adsl fasulla
<theDarshan> ho agiornato stamattin all'ultima ubuntu e mi ha riattivato quello schifo di unity
<theDarshan> ho installato il pacchetto per utilizzare la versione classica di gnome e adesso uso quella
<theDarshan> a non riesco a farci partire compiz
<theDarshan> ?
<teddy_> ma recovery mode sarebbe il terminal?
<teddy_> ??
<teddy_> betabrain? cos'è sto recovery mode
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> quando avvi vedi i kernel
<roxdragon> la recovery mode è una
<BetaBrain> delle stringhe
<roxdragon> "shell di emergenza"
<roxdragon> in parole povere
<BetaBrain> roxdragon, e nuovo nuovo
<BetaBrain> più povere le parole
<BetaBrain> cmq
<BetaBrain> teddy_, allora
<teddy_> si..
<BetaBrain> una ttimo teddy_
<roxdragon_linux> che problema c'è?
<BetaBrain> il grub loader perché non vede di sicuro i kernle
<BetaBrain> pasta il comando
<roxdragon_linux> teddy_, che problema hai
<BetaBrain> ok teddy_ digita questo
<teddy_> devo reimpostare la password e dovrei farlo usando la recovery mode e dando tot comandi ma non so dove si trova... digito sul terminale vero??
<BetaBrain> si quello che ti do adesso
<BetaBrain> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<BetaBrain> ti si apre un file
<BetaBrain> confermami se succede
<BetaBrain> azz vero la pass
<BetaBrain> merda
<BetaBrain> questo e un cacchio di problema adesso
<BetaBrain> come faccio a farti vedere i kernel alla 'avvio
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> teddy_,
<BetaBrain> mi ricevi teddy_ :d
<teddy_> si certo non esco finche non risolvo
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> ok allora parto dall 'inizio
<BetaBrain> accendi il pc ok apsetti che carica  e premi esc
<BetaBrain> ti deve comparirre uan finestra nera
<BetaBrain> li vedi i kernel che sono stringhe del tipo
<BetaBrain> 2.6.32.0393902048893902
<BetaBrain> lo vedi
<BetaBrain> ne vedi 2 per tipo
<BetaBrain> in uno ce scritto recovery
<BetaBrain> non e difficile
<BetaBrain> ok tutto qui
<teddy_> ok provo 5min ti so dire
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> sto qua
<teddy__> allora riavviato il pc all'inizio prima di tutto fa la schermata nera con ste scritte non stringhe di numeri e anche premendo esc non si ferma
<BetaBrain> eccomi
<BetaBrain> hai provato a farlo avanzare un po
<BetaBrain> devi provare cosi e lunica soluzione teddy__
<roxdragon> teddy__, fai una foto
<roxdragon> senno... fai la prova del 9
<roxdragon> al grub fai "e"
<roxdragon> togli splash e aggiungi nomodeset noapic
<roxdragon> poi ctrl+x per avviare
<BetaBrain> roxdragon, allora non può settare il grub deve reimpostare la pass
<BetaBrain> roxdragon, non può
<roxdragon> il grub lo vede..
<BetaBrain> no
<roxdragon> se vede la recovery
<BetaBrain> deve premere esc
<roxdragon> ha grub 2?
<BetaBrain> da qui non può farlo
<BetaBrain> 2
<roxdragon> oer il grub 2 mi pare sia tab
<roxdragon> o shift
<BetaBrain> a si
<BetaBrain> allora teddy__ devi provare come dice roxdragon
<roxdragon> premi prima con tab
<roxdragon> prova*
<roxdragon> oppure shift
<roxdragon> sei da live?
<teddy__> cioè all'avvio al posto di esc vado con tab o shift > poi trovo sto recovery mode metto pass mio nome utente e riavvio
<teddy__> giusto?
<roxdragon> nono
<roxdragon> piu complesso
<roxdragon> non ti ricordi la pass?
<teddy__> me la ricordo son sicuro che era quella pero non me la riconosce piu
<BetaBrain> teddy__, profa con shift
<BetaBrain> sceli il secondo kernel
<BetaBrain> e segui la guida
<teddy__> dai ade provo
<BetaBrain> sto qua
<roxdragon> teddy__,
<roxdragon> spee
<roxdragon> non staccare
<roxdragon> fai un chroot
<teddy__> son qua
<teddy__> cos'e
<BetaBrain> terminale si prova magari
<BetaBrain> ma non credo
<teddy__> dal terminale comando chroot???
<roxdragon> posta sudo fdisk -l
<teddy__> non va mi chiede la pass non me la fa cambiare
<teddy__> dai riavvio un attimo e provo...
<BetaBrain> roxdragon, fagli fare cosi perché se non da sudo fa na mazza
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> hai provato a scriverla maiuscola? none  che avevi il maiusc?
<teddy_> allora ho provato 3volte all'avvio premo shift o tab non succede niente
<teddy_> ??
<roxdragon> mmm
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> non subito teddy_
<BetaBrain> aspetta un  po
<BetaBrain> cioè fallo caricare
<BetaBrain> perché se non riesci cosi e un problema
<BetaBrain> da uqi senza che dai sudo o cmq un comando da root non puoi
<teddy_> riprovo un altra volta poi vado a dormire... e se non riesco a fare sto porco dio è un problema perche per installare mi chiede sempre la pass
<roxdragon> !topic | teddy_
<ubot-it> teddy_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<roxdragon> NON BESTEMMIATE
<BetaBrain> teddy_, tprego una certa educazione in canale
<teddy__> allora all'avvio non mi fa come dicevi una schermata nera coi kernel.... mi fa solo l'avvio del computer e poi subito schermata viola e parte ubuntu
<teddy__> posso fare esc tab shift quello che vuoi non fa un cazzo
<BetaBrain> teddy__, ripeto educazione capisco che sia incavolato ma  non ce bisogno
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> prima che parte la scermata viola
<BetaBrain> devi ralo partire con 1 di quei tasti
<BetaBrain> farllo*
<BetaBrain> allora quando avvi comincia  apreme shift
<yvesBsAs> subito dopo il beep del bios
<BetaBrain> esatto
<BetaBrain> sempre se ti fa bip
<yvesBsAs> dai impulisi ripetuti sul shift
<teddy__> provo
<BetaBrain> ok teddy__  con la calma e la pazienza abbiamo fatto molto peggio
<ranxerox> ciao elias
<ranxerox> ciao elias_
<elias_> ciao ranxerox
<ranxerox> posso domandarti na cosa in privato ?
<elias_> sì
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi, sono alle prese con il nuovo monitor ed Ubuntu. Non riesco a connettere il terzo monitor al mio pc. Probabilmente la GeForce Go 7600 GT è una dual head ed io non riesco ad usare 3 sorgenti differenti. Ecco qual'è il mio intento. Ho un portatile VGN-AR31S della SONY VAIO ed una docking station. In questo momento ho una configurazione twinview, quindi vi scrivo guardando un monitor collegato all
<alecv> ciao ragazzi
<alecv> ho collegato lubuntu alla wifi dell'ufficio ma è lento come una tartaruga (la connessione)
<alecv> c'è qualche impostazione da configurare?
<alecv> vedo che utilizza i dns di vodafone
<alecv> (a casa ho vodafone)
<alecv> ma non mi fa modificare la connessione
<alecv> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi, sono alle prese con il nuovo monitor ed Ubuntu. Non riesco a connettere il terzo monitor al mio pc. Probabilmente la GeForce Go 7600 GT è una dual head ed io non riesco ad usare 3 sorgenti differenti. Ecco qual'è il mio intento. Ho un portatile VGN-AR31S della SONY VAIO ed una docking station. In questo momento ho una configurazione twinview, quindi vi scrivo guardando un monitor collegato all
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<glpiana> mikunos,  quindi vi scrivo guardando un monitor collegato al... e poi non si legge nulla
<mikunos>  quindi vi scrivo guardando un monitor collegato alla DVI della docking station collegata a sua volta al pc portatile. Nel portatile ho trovato 2 connessioni video: VGA e HDMI. Secondo voi potrebbe essere possibile connettere il terzo monitor direttamente in quest'ultime connessioni video? Io ho provato a connettere la VGA ma non riesco a far trasmettere il video principale del monitor del portatile nella VGA ed il
<mikunos> glpiana, adesso?
<glpiana> del monitor del portatile nella VGA ed i....
<mikunos> ma che palle ... aspe che sistemo
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2835148
<mikunos> ^^^^
<glpiana> mikunos, io temo che dual head sti per due uscite
<mikunos> anche secondo me
<mikunos> ma quello che mi domandavo
<mikunos> era se potevo usare la VGA incorporata nel portatile
<mikunos> ed escludere il monitor del portatile
<glpiana> mikunos, penso tu possa farlo senza problemi quelli, dalle impostazioni del monitor spegni quello del portatile
<mikunos> in pratica usare il portatile come desktop, chiudendolo ed usando i monitor esterni
<mikunos> ma non riesco con la combinazione dei tasti
<glpiana> ma devi trovare anche il modo di dirgli di non spegnersi e non andar ein standby quando lo chiudi
<mikunos> Fn + F7
<mikunos> certo
<glpiana> mikunos, ma usa nvidiasettings per ste cose
<mikunos> ho provato ma non riesco a vedere il monitor esterno connesso al portatile direttamente via VGA
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> mikunos, allora il problema sarà che la dock prende il sopravvento sull'uscita del portatile
<Drizamanuber_> ciao glpiana , jester-  oggi è partito un aggiornamento di ubuntu 11.04, l'ho fatto ma non è andato a buon fine, conclusione: sono sparite le icone dei programmi dalla barra di unity, che però posso riaggiungere, ma non vedo più il bottone il alto a destra per "jupiter", inoltre non riesco più a impostare l'orologio, è possibile eliminare gli ultimi aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, jupiter sarebbe?
<Drizamanuber_> è un programma per gestire il touchpad
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, ok. e che intendi per non sono andati a buon fine? han dato errore?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: per me è molto utile, visto che è l'unico modo per disattivare il touchpad
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, ok. e che intendi per non sono andati a buon fine? han dato errore?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: è uscita una finestra con scritto che l'avanzamento poteva essere eseguito solo parzialmente
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, apri un temrinale
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: ok, sto facendo il primo comando
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana:  adesso il secondo
<Drizamanuber_> così rimango sempre in natty, giusto?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, sì
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana:  ieri sera sulla partizione di prova, ho installato un altro natty, e ho provato a metterci gnome 3, tutto bene fino a quando non ho aggiornato i driver della ati, una volta aggiornati gnome ha cominciato a fare casino
<mikunos> glpiana Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: NULL, DFP-2: 1280x1024 @1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1280+0' (Mode 2560x1024, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<Drizamanuber_> sfarfallii vari ecc ecc
<mbmj1968> bungiorno
<glpiana> mikunos, senza contesto che vuoi che capisca di sta roba?
<mbmj1968> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' dare un aiuto?
<Drizamanuber_> peccato!! gnome 3 mi piace molto
<glpiana> !chiedi | mbmj1968
<ubot-it> mbmj1968: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mbmj1968> dunque io ho un acer predator g3610
<mbmj1968> e quando provo a far partire il live cd i 11.10 non si carica
<mbmj1968> ed escano delle scritte strane sill'adware
<glpiana> mbmj1968, il cd dunque viene letto?
<mikunos> glpiana si scusa il messaggio si riferisce all'attivazione del 2° monitor via VGA
<mbmj1968> si il cd viene letto
<mbmj1968> ma poi invece di andare avanti
<glpiana> !enter | mbmj1968
<ubot-it> mbmj1968: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> mbmj1968, hai provato ad attivare qualche opzione al boot?
<mbmj1968> tipo?
<glpiana> mbmj1968, allora,q uando avvii da cd, vedi in basso due icone, un omino e una tastiera?
<mbmj1968> si
<mbmj1968> quelle si
<glpiana> mbmj1968, premi un tasto e ti appare un menu di scelta: prima scegli la lignua, poi premi f6
<glpiana> mbmj1968, in questo modo ti appare un piccolo menu con delle opzioni che puoi selezionare
<glpiana> mbmj1968, fai delle prove e vedi come si comporta.
<glpiana> mbmj1968, in ogni caso prima assicurati che l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato sia ok
<glpiana> !md5 | mbmj1968
<ubot-it> mbmj1968: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mbmj1968> si quella e' ok perche su un altro pc va
<mbmj1968> ma cosa dovrei selezionare
<mbmj1968> per cercare di andare avanti
<glpiana> mbmj1968, prova anzitutto l'opzione nomodeset
<glpiana> mbmj1968, e poi se non va prova acpi=off
<Drizamanuber> ok glpiana adesso le barre sono tornare alla loro impostazione
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se hai froccato su gnome3 devi sempre aggiornare con dist-upgrade
<jester-> detto per inciso gnome3 da ppa è piu bello che quello taroccato ubuntu, per i miei gusti
<Drizamanuber> in più ora posso usare gnome 3, anche su questa partizione, forse ho fatto casino ieri
<Drizamanuber> jester-: gnome 3 però l'avevo installato sull'altra partizione, va beh!!! niente di male, unity funziona sempre bene, sono solo cambiati i caratteri, adesso vado a reimpostrali
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non trovo più la pagina per la configurazione dei caratteri
<jester-> Drizamanuber: devi installare gnome-tweak-tool
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok, ti ricordi quali sono i caratteri che si impostano all'installazione di natty?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: oppure c'è un link dove posso controllarli?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: boh gnome 3 si mette in cantarell che non è male
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lancia il tool e fai da li
<Drizamanuber> jester-: lanciato, grazie per l'aiuto
<Odo> Giorno
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ma è possibile rimuovere gnome 3? ho provato a usarlo e non va bene,
<jester-> Drizamanuber: http://www.geekitalia.it/2011/05/09/rimuovere-gnome-3-da-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<Drizamanuber> jester-: un'altra domanda, nel link che mi hai postato a un certo punto dice di "lasciare le dipendenze non soddisfatte", ma non dice cosa rispondere alla domanda (Y/n/q/?), cosa faccio
<jester-> devi digitare quello che ti indica appena sotto
<Drizamanuber> jester-: mi chiede se accettare questa soluzione,
<jester-> y
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e non è detto che alla fine torn i 100% come prima
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ah!! o caz....
<Drizamanuber> per ora incrocio le dita
<jester-> Drizamanuber: alla fine di tutto sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<Drizamanuber> ok jester-
<Mol0Tov> ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto. ho configurato il sistema per criptare la directory /home e funziona. Non so per quale assurdo motivo ma fstab -l mi da /dev/cryptoswap1 da 50GB quando in realtà l'unica partizione che vorrei montare non è criptata ed è da 8giga. in compenso ho la sda3 che è un ext4 dedicata a /tmp  che è esattamente da 50 giga ma non c'è verso di farla montare.
<Mol0Tov> da qualche parte deve essere scritto, non so per quale assurdo motivo, che la swap è da montare sul filesystem da 50 giga
<Mol0Tov> dove è definito /dev/cryptoswap1?  così lo elimino o commento
<Mol0Tov> l'unica partizione da 50 giga è da dedicare a /tmp , non allo swap di sistema
<Mol0Tov> non so perchè lui la monti come swap in qualche modo... non gliel'ha chiesto nessuno...
<Mol0Tov> o forse ho cannato qualcosa non saprei
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto. ho configurato il sistema per criptare la directory /home e funziona. Non so per quale assurdo motivo ma fstab -l mi da /dev/cryptoswap1 da 50GB quando in realtà l'unica partizione che vorrei montare non è criptata ed è da 8giga. in compenso ho la sda3 che è un ext4 dedicata a /tmp  che è esattamente da 50 giga ma non c'è verso di farla montare. Da qualche parte deve essere scritto, non so per quale assurdo motivo,
<MoL0ToV> che la swap è da montare sul filesystem da 50 giga
<MoL0ToV> dove è definito /dev/cryptoswap1?  così lo elimino o commento. L'unica partizione da 50 giga è da dedicare a /tmp , non allo swap di sistema. non so perchè lui la monti come swap in qualche modo... non gliel'ha chiesto nessuno...
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può guidare?
<MoL0ToV> in pratica ho: /dev/sda2 da 8GB da dedicare allo swap di sistema ;     /dev/sda3 da 50 giga da dedicare a /tmp    (ext4)
<MoL0ToV> e allora perchè mi da sto /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 da 50 giga?
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi sa dire come fixare?
<jester-> MoL0ToV: controlla gli uuid in fstab
<MoL0ToV> ho rimosso gli uuid e messo gli sda1,2,3,4 statici
<MoL0ToV> ma non funziona lostesso
<MoL0ToV> non dipende dagli uuid
<jester-> MoL0ToV: controllato con mount cosa è montato e cosa no?
<MoL0ToV> lui da qualche parte ha configurato sto /dev/mapper/cryptswap1  che voglio ELIMINARE
<MoL0ToV> non me ne faccio niente della swap criptata
<MoL0ToV> mi basta la home
<jester-> MoL0ToV: formatti la swap
<MoL0ToV> già fatto, non funziona
<jester-> MoL0ToV: boh
<MoL0ToV> io swappo sulla dir giusta se monto la swap a mano
<MoL0ToV> e sta cryptoswap1 non viene neanche montata
<MoL0ToV> o usata credo
<MoL0ToV> ma se do fdisk -l
<MoL0ToV> mi esce nella lista
<MoL0ToV> siccome l'unico filesystem fisico da 50 giga che ho nel sistema  è una ext4 da dedicare (montare) su /tmp
<jester-> MoL0ToV: se non in fstba non so dove mette le istruzioni per roba criptata
<MoL0ToV> non capisco dove o cosa pretenda di usare la tmp come cryptoswap
<lslugRoma> Buon dì a tutti da Roma
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> ho installato lubuntu da xubuntu, s voglio togliere xubuntu?
<massimo8> Ciao a tutta la lista , il mio problema: chiavetta internet key Vodafone K 3765 non riesco a farla funzionare, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<jester-> massimo8: te la monta come una normale dati?
<alessandro_> sakis3g
<massimo8> la riconosce pero quando clicco non succede niente
<alessandro_> devi installare sakis3g
<massimo8> per cortesia mi puoi dire come fare ?
<alessandro_> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=sakis%203g&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sakis3g.org%2F&ei=Rla6TvCVJoSJhQfdzoDNBw&usg=AFQjCNFR0OA7GJQY3djYswddHkMjARyyDw
<massimo8> Grazie provo poi ti so dire
<MoL0ToV> someone know howto use/configure cryptswap? I have enabled at system installation setup, but now i want to remove/modify. where is placed the config files?
<glpiana> !en | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<glpiana> !english | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<alessandro_> ti massimo8 scarichi il file, lo scompatti nella tua cartella home e poi apri il terminale e dai sh nomefile.sh
<alessandro_> parte il programma per l'installazione, è facile rapido e semplice
<massimo8> Alessandro ho scaricato il file però ha estensione gz e mi trovo in difficolta a scompattarlo
<glpiana> alessandro_, non consigliare tool esterni su questo canale per cortesia. sarebbe anche utile sapere se la chiave può funzionare a meno dello script che stai consigliando
<alessandro_> glpiana,  siccome è una chiavetta vodafone
<alessandro_> ci ho perso un mese con tutti i tool del forum, alla fine è stato l'applicativo + intuitivo. E' presente anche nel repostory
<glpiana> alessandro_, con tante chiavette absta dare eject all aperiferica di massa che viene individuata all'inserimento
<glpiana> alessandro_, è esattamente quella che hai tu? hai visto l'output di lsusb?
<alessandro_> glpiana, gliela riconosce, il problema è che non si connette, oppure  con vodafone bisogna cambiare i dns
<glpiana> alessandro_, e se è nei repository perchè gli hai indicato un link esterno?
<massimo8> perdonate come scompatto il gz
<alessandro_> xchè è quello che ricordo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> alessandro_, comunque nei repo non vedo sto sakis3g
<glpiana> massimo8, prima di andare a prendere robe esterne, rispondi alla domanda che ti ha posto jester-
<glpiana> <jester-> massimo8: te la monta come una normale dati?
<alessandro_> nell'altro pc ce l'avevo. Cmq chiuso non consiglio
<massimo8> non capisco cosa vuoi dire con normale dati
<glpiana> massimo8, quando la inserisci ti appare un'icona sul dektop?
<jester-> massimo8: se la monta come una normale usb dati
<massimo8> no
<alessandro_> se ce l'hai nel conection manager dovresti trovare nuova connessione a banda larga
<glpiana> massimo8, togli la chiavetta, reinseriscila e in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | massimo8
<alessandro_> (sotto il nome della chiavetta
<ubot-it> massimo8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> massimo8: in modifica connessioni compare e hai creato la connessione?
<massimo8> negativo
<jester-> massimo8: compare o no
<jester-> massimo8: in mobile
<massimo8> si mi dice vodafone mobile
<alessandro_> ho premuto l'interruttore della scheda wirless broadcom 4123 per spengerla, ora non si accende +, come mai?
<jester-> massimo8: hai creato una connessione?
<glpiana> alessandro_, scrivi: rfkill list   e vedi se ci sono degli "yes"
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<massimo8> non me la fa creare
<jester-> massimo8: come no se compare
<alessandro_> mi dice che il programma rfkill non è installato
<glpiana> alessandro_, ma hai ubuntu?
<alessandro_> lubuntu
<alessandro_> 11.10
<alessandro_> (qui digito dal pc fisso
<jester-> massimo8: aggiungi
<glpiana> alessandro_, installalo allora: sud apt-get install rfkill
<glpiana> *sudo
<massimo8> fatto ora ho creato la connessione
<alessandro_> e come lo installo senza rete?
<alessandro_> sconnetto questo pc
<glpiana> alessandro_, sì
<glpiana> alessandro_, oppure ripremi il tasto, che su molte broadcom ha almeno 3 passaggi, non solo on off
<BetaBrain> buon giorno A. TUTTI
<alessandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732945/
<massimo8> jester ho configurato ma nel network manager non compare
<alessandro__> questo mi appare rfkill list
<glpiana> alessandro__, come diceva jester- dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<alessandro__> idem con patate
<alessandro__> ora è tutto su no
<alessandro__> ma la luce non si accende
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, e non riesci a collegarla?
<alessandro__> se premo il tastino no
<glpiana> allora scrivi: dmesg | tail   e metti su paste
<jester-> alessandro__: ce l'hai ancora winzoz?
<alessandro__> no
<alessandro__> solo lubuntu
<glpiana> alessandro__, allora scrivi: dmesg | tail   e metti su paste
<jester-> alessandro__: premilo 3 volte il tastino non velocemente
<glpiana> se non vediamo l'output di ogni pressione del tasto e andiamo a caso non ce la caviamo più
<alessandro__> fatto
<alessandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732948/
<glpiana> alessandro__, devi premerlo e controllare ogni volta fin che va su enabled
<glpiana> a dopo
<alessandro__> si è acceso
<alessandro__> come mai fa cosi?
<alessandro__> ora sconnetto il cavo di rete
<alessandro__> mi leggete=
<jester-> yess
<alessandro__> ohh navigo pure
<alessandro__> stamane mi dava l'indirizzo dns di vodafone (collegato su rete infostrada)
<alessandro__> ora tornando a xubuntu
<alessandro__> ho installato xubuntu su un pc, xchè lubuntu non ne voleva sapere, ho instllato successivamente lubuntu con apt-get
<alessandro__> ora se voglio togliere xubuntu?
<alessandro__> do apt-get remove xubuntu?
<glpiana> alessandro__, non basta
<jester-> alessandro__: pvt
<jester-> hai un link
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<_Best_> holà!
<ugone> per fare un confronto temporale tra 2 cartelle con file uguali o simili e devo solo sapere qual'è il file + recente
<mikunos> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> mikunos, dimmi
<fleurtherock> oggi è una giornata del cazzo perchè la psoriasi è una merda
<fleurtherock> scsatemi ma dovevo esprimere questo pensiero
<mikunos> le sto provando tutte!
<mikunos> l'uscita HDMI non va!
<mikunos> ma che pa...e
<mikunos> ho un pc con decine di uscite video e solamente quelle presenti nella docking station funzionano
<mikunos> ho chiesto al negoziante sotto casa se poteva prestarmi un cavo HDMI per poter fare il test
<mikunos> e connettere l'uscita HDMI presente nel pc
<mikunos> direttamente al monitor
<mikunos> con un convertitore DVI
<mikunos> ma niente da fare
<mikunos> Ubuntu non la riconosce
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> vorrei cambiare file manager si default ad e17 ma non ci riesco come si fa?
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> come faccio a creare una cartella in /etc? il tasto crea cartella è disattivato
 * nicotano  saluta
<EvaStroll> baffone85, devi essere root
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti
<giuseppe_> come faccio a creare una cartella in /etc? il tasto crea cartella è disattivato
<EvaStroll> giuseppe_, devi essere root
<giuseppe_> quindi digitando nautilus da terminale dovrebbe funzionare?
<nicotano> http://www.pamil-visions.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/do-not-feed-the-troll.png
<massimo18> lol
<EvaStroll> giuseppe_, se lanci nautilus da superutente o preceduto dal comando sudo si
<giuseppe_> praticamente io digito questo comando da terminale sudo gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446 che mi consente di aprire un file gedit. Nel momento in cui voglio salvarlo mi dà errore
<giuseppe_> come faccio per salvare il file?
<nicotano> giuseppe_,  sarà per i punti nel nome file
<nicotano> i due punti
<nicotano> dai un altro nome
<giuseppe_> l'errore che mi dà è il seguente: Impossibile trovare il file «/etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446».
<massimo18> eh
<massimo18> giuseppe_, se non c'è non c'è
<nicotano> giuseppe_, non c'è quel file ovvia
<giuseppe_> praticamente sto cercando di configurare la chiavetta tim per collegarmi a internet e sto seguendo una guida
<massimo18> giuseppe_, ma tu che devi fare?
<giuseppe_> posso incollare il link della guida?
<nicotano> giuseppe_,  che chiavetta
<giuseppe_> tim
<massimo18> -.-
<nicotano> see
<giuseppe_> questa è la guida
<giuseppe_> http://www.lffl.org/2011/02/ubuntu-huawei-e1820-non-funziona-ecco.html
<massimo18> giuseppe_, il modello della chiavetta non il provvider
<giuseppe_> vuoi dire il modello: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<massimo18> tu hai una huawei modello e1820?
<giuseppe_> sisi
<giuseppe_> lo vedo dando il comando lsusb da terminale avendo la chiavetta inserita
<massimo18> quindi la riconosce
<nicotano> giuseppe fai diversamente perchè non hai le variabili d'ambiente di root con sudo, vai prima in etc/usb_modeswitch.d
<massimo18> giuseppe_, vai in nm e crea la connessione ma non chiedermi altro che non uso chiavette io
<nicotano> giuseppe_, cd  /etc/usb_modeswitch.d
<nicotano> poi gksudo gedit 12d1:1446  e scrivi il contenuto del file e lo salvi
<giuseppe_> la cartella usb_modeswitch.d non esiste sul mio pc
<giuseppe_> devo crearla e qui nasce il problema perché non me la fa creare
<massimo18> uhm strano
<nicotano> ci deve essere ma vuota
<massimo18> esatto
<massimo18> giuseppe_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<giuseppe_> non c'è perché dando il comando cd  /etc/usb_modeswitch.d da terminale mi dice: Nessun file o directory
<giuseppe_> la 10.04
<nicotano> giuseppe_,   sudo mkdir e la crei :)
<glpiana> come è bello il vecchio market
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> -.-
<nicotano> ?
<glpiana> nicotano, avrò sbagliato pagina -.-
<nicotano> ah
<roxdragon> sera
<nicotano> ciao roxdragon
<giuseppe_> ok creata
<roxdragon> ciao nicotano  :D
<giuseppe_> ora spero che funzioni
<giuseppe_> grazie mille quindi era una cretinata
<nicotano> giuseppe_, adesso crea il file
<giuseppe_> ok file salvato
<giuseppe_> spero che ora funzioni
<nicotano> giuseppe_,  hai ancora un altro passaggio
<nicotano> a seguire quella guida
<giuseppe_> sisi
<giuseppe_> vi faccio sapere quanto prima devo riavviare
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<stuk_gen> è possibile in ubuntu configurare un vnc server? in modo che che piu utenti possano connettersi al pc e ugnuno avere una propria sessione? lo scopo è quella di creare una macchina linux per compilare sorgenti accessibile da piu utenti
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, penso che, se non ti serva l'interfaccia grafica, potresti usare la connessione ssh
<stuk_gen> lucatortuga75: mi serve la grafica devo sviluppare pacchetti con ui e fare un pò di test
<roxdragon> stuk_gen, devono accedere utenti contemporaneamente?
<stuk_gen> roxdragon: si
<stuk_gen> roxdragon: il problema è che dobbiamo usare windows (per vari motivi) e quindi non possiamo montare ubuntu direttamente sui nostri pc
<stuk_gen> per adesso io uso un secondo pc con su ubuntu e uso vnc su windows cosi posso usare tutti e due
<stuk_gen> ma adesso si è aggiunta una seconda persona...le soluzioni solo..o usiamo un altro pc e facciamo la stessa cosa..o cerchiamo di fare una specie di server vnc su un solo pc accessibile da piu utenti
<roxdragon> quindi.... ciete tot utenti e dovete compilare tutti i programmi sviluppati sul "server"
<stuk_gen> si l'idea se non troppo complicata da sviluppare è quella
<roxdragon> mmm....dovresti allora far caricare i sorgenti su ftp del server..
<roxdragon> o li butti sulla sua home con sftp
<roxdragon> e poi via ssh compilarli
<stuk_gen> mi serve tutto il desktop
<roxdragon> aaaaaah
<stuk_gen> per fare un paragone
<stuk_gen> è come se avessi tanti host virtuali tipo wmware
<stuk_gen> e ognuno si collega
<stuk_gen> ma a me non servono tanti os diversi...me ne basta uno
<stuk_gen> il mio problema è creare un 'qualcosa' che accetti tanti utenti via vnc
<stuk_gen> e ogni utenti
<stuk_gen> utente*
<roxdragon> gli altri utenti devono vedere le cose che fai tu? quindi no un desktop per ogni utenti
<stuk_gen> esatto
<stuk_gen> tipo due utenti possono aprire lo stesso programma senza creare conflitti
<roxdragon> ok ... mmmm
<nicotano> e questo ha  a che fare con supporto ubuntu
<roxdragon> scusa ma su windows?
<stuk_gen> che devo farlo usando ubuntu?
<stuk_gen> roxdragon: da windows mi connetto alla macchina con vnc non è windows il problema
<stuk_gen> è come creare la macchina con su ubuntu
<stuk_gen> che gestisca questa cosa
<stuk_gen> tipo che ne sono dovrei installare ubuntu server?
<stuk_gen> poi installare gdm?
<stuk_gen> posso fare tutto su ubuntu normale?
<stuk_gen> ma in particolare si può fare quello che voglio o è impossibile? è che non so proprio da dove cominciare
<roxdragon> che io sappia si potrebbe fare...
<stuk_gen> roxdragon: ma don ubuntu server + gdm o anche normale?
<roxdragon> anche normale... ma non l ho mai fatto
<teddy___> salve a tutti una domanda: devo accedere al recovery menu ma quando provo dal root mi da solo Recovery menu (limited read only menu)
<teddy___> c'è nessuno??
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, prova ad abilitare condivisione desktop e connetterti in VNC
<stuk_gen> condivisione desktop di chi ubuntu?
<lucatortuga75> si
<stuk_gen> mmm dove lo trovo? c'è qualche guida?
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, si!!! se hai 10.11 lo trovi nella DASH
<BetaBrain> teddy___, allora riepilogando da ieri
<BetaBrain> devi tentere di far partire il grub list dei kernle con i tasti tab shift o esc
<BetaBrain> perché altrimenti senza la pass non so come farti vedere il recovery mode
<stuk_gen> lucatortuga75: però cosi tanti utenti accedono allo stesso desktop
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, ma non era quello che volevi? Poi inserendo una PWD puoi bloccare gli accessi a chi vuoi.
<teddy___> non c'e proprio altro modo?? perche non mi fa accedere al recovery menu direttamente
<BetaBrain> teddy___, purtroppo no
<BetaBrain> hai la home separata ?
<teddy___> no
<BetaBrain> che versione hai di ubuntu
<teddy___> 11.10
<BetaBrain> ragzzi come si accede al grub kernel  dal boot in accensione ?
<teddy___> non capisco perche mi da solo limited only read menu... non dovrebbe darmi quella normale?
<BetaBrain> ragazzi*
<BetaBrain> quando ti esce quello
<BetaBrain> limited only read menu
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, siccome l'ho testata con un solo utente mi potresti fare la cortesia di provare con più utenti contemporaneamente e comunicarmi se funziona?
<nicotano> BetaBrain,  non è con shift ?
<BetaBrain> nicotano, non so perché e da ieri che proviamo ma  non riesce
<BetaBrain> e io sinceramente  non ho mai provato
<nicotano> BetaBrain, bho io sapevo shift
<BetaBrain> teddy___, hai provato con tutti i tasti indicati
<teddy___> se tengo premuto shift mi apre il root
<BetaBrain> cioe?
<BetaBrain> come il root
<teddy___> cioe il menu dal quale seleziono recovery menu
<stuk_gen> lucatortuga75; funziona ma tutti usano lo stesso desktop
<BetaBrain> e quello
<BetaBrain> devi selezionare il 2
<BetaBrain> il kernel recovery mode
<teddy___> ok ma non mi da recovery mode e basta
<BetaBrain> e quello
<BetaBrain> da li segui la guida per reimpostare la pass
<teddy___> ma quello poi gli do i comandi e non vanno
<BetaBrain> umm
<BetaBrain> aspe vedo se cambia qualcosa su la 11.10
<teddy___> ho provato con passwd nomeutente
<teddy___> ls /home
<teddy___> e anche adduser
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, allora non è VNC che ti serve ma un pacchetto di remote desktops, il quale al momento non conosco ma proverò a documentarmi
<teddy___> non li prende è solo lettura quella modalita
<stuk_gen> lucatortuga75: si praticamente desktop remoto e vnc sembra essere la stessa cosa
<BetaBrain> teddy___, 1 vedi questa selezione http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Nju2IOdao_I/TpX8DNWNsqI/AAAAAAAABH4/lTEphmiCm58/s1600/Grub-boot-screen.png
<BetaBrain> dovresti vedere uguale
<BetaBrain> dopo devi vedere questo http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-W4sVAeQYzCI/TpX8Leu1xqI/AAAAAAAABIA/OA1scPhcZbE/s1600/recovery-mode-ubuntu.png
<teddy___> ok fin la ci sono
<teddy___> ma poi non mi prende i comandi
<BetaBrain> il comando e passwd username
<BetaBrain> il comando e passwd tuo username
<BetaBrain> quello che vedi come e scritta la home
<teddy___> si allora io gli do il comando ho provato piu volte.... ma mi da sempre ERRORE DI MANIPOLAZIONE TOKEN DI AUTENTIFICAZIONE
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<teddy___> e/o PASSWD UNCHANGED
<teddy___> ho provato piu di 1comando e piu di una volta
<lucatortuga75> stuk_gen, siccome qui non posso inserirti un link che non sia di UBUNTU dovresti entrare in ubuntu-it-chat anche perchè qui l'argomento che hai chiesto non appartiene a problemi di UBUNTU
<BetaBrain> uhmm teddy___ mi sa che e un bel problema
<teddy___> ho provato a fare adduser ma neanche quello lo prende
<teddy___> e se non ho la password non posso installare programmi
<BetaBrain> lo so teddy___
<BetaBrain> devi tentare con chroot
<BetaBrain> altrimenti ti tocca reinstallare
<BetaBrain> non ce rimedio se non sei parecchio pratico
<teddy___> chroot cosa sarebbe
<BetaBrain> e un comando
<BetaBrain> ma  credo che sia un po complicato per te che non sai molto
<teddy___> faccio prima a reinstallare tutto dici? allora c'è un modo per fare un backup dei programmi installati e dei dati in modo veloce? poi per reinstallare devo formattare o basta inserire il cd
<BetaBrain> quello e un errore del selinux in modalita enforcing ma  più che errore e una sicurezza
<BetaBrain> be per i dati non so cosa debba tu salvare
<BetaBrain> dipende teddy___ cosa vuoi salvare ?
<teddy___> per i dati mi arrangio... quindi formatto e poi vado col cd di ubuntu?
<BetaBrain> si ma
<BetaBrain> fai 3 partizioni
<BetaBrain> metti la home separata
<BetaBrain> ESEMPIO
<BetaBrain> root  / = 10 gb o più se ti serve di +  /home quello che vuoi
<BetaBrain> e swap in base la ram che hai
<BetaBrain> se hai 2 gb di ram 4 gb di swap bastano e avanzano
<BetaBrain> cosi se  magari sminchi di nuovo quando reinstalli
<BetaBrain> reinstalli solo la / root
<BetaBrain> selezionando formatta solo la root
<BetaBrain> e importante non selezionare formatta la home
<BetaBrain> altrimenti e non serve a nulla
<BetaBrain> spero di esserti stato chiaro
<teddy___> adesso devo uscire a far 2cose scrivo qui dopo in caso ok?? provo a formattare c poi reinstallo e non so pero come fare le partizioni
<BetaBrain> e semplice
<BetaBrain> segui installazione ultima sotto avanza esperti
<teddy___> se formatto c dopo metto il disco di installazione parte da solo vero?? o devo selezionare da dove deve partire
<BetaBrain> li magari ti prendi nota
<BetaBrain> cosi per non sbagliare
<BetaBrain> se usi linux abbandona la mentalita windowz
<BetaBrain> e tutto settabile come ti pare
<teddy___> ok quindi formatto direttamente dalla relativa applicazione della dash poi reinstallo tutto ... ok??? poi vedo come fare partizioni
<BetaBrain> tranqui e molto intuitivo
<glpiana> BetaBrain, perchè non gli fai fare il chroot?
<BetaBrain> glpiana, da recovery mode
<glpiana> BetaBrain, no, da livecd
<BetaBrain> uhmm si può fare?
<glpiana> !grub | BetaBrain con la procedura descritta per il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> BetaBrain con la procedura descritta per il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<BetaBrain> a ma aspe
<glpiana> BetaBrain, io no conosco quale sia il problema di teddy___ , ma piuttosto che formattare...
<BetaBrain> glpiana, il problema e un altro
<glpiana> BetaBrain, dimmi
<BetaBrain> la pass
<BetaBrain> deve reimpostare la passs
<BetaBrain> e non si riesce
<glpiana> di utente?
<BetaBrain> tutto
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> e da ieri che ci sbattiamo
<glpiana> BetaBrain, e non può farlo da impostazioni di sistema?
<BetaBrain> non credo
<glpiana> BetaBrain, fammi un riassunto conciso e chiaro
<BetaBrain> sereve sempre super utente
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> non si ricorda la pass di root del os si e tentato con il recovery mode  ma  gli da un errore root@pc-ame:# passwd
<BetaBrain> passwd: Errore manipolazione token di autenticazione.
<BetaBrain> passwd: password unchanged  ha provato con adduser ma nulla
<BetaBrain> ho visto sul forum e sembra sia una cosa di sicurezza http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=384903.0
<BetaBrain> poi teddy___ non e molto esperto quindi anche io non saprei che cosa farli tentare :(
<glpiana> ok, nulla allora
<BetaBrain> se hai idee glpiana eccomi
<BetaBrain> ok
<glpiana> solo un consiglio: non usare root su ubuntu perchè non serve
<glpiana> e un altro: ricordarsi le password -.-
<BetaBrain> quell'erroe che errore non e  e dipeso da selinuc in modalità enforcing
<BetaBrain> selinux*
<BetaBrain> proprio per non far cambiare la pass ma allora mi chiedo perché farlo se non si può fare unn recovery?
<BetaBrain> glpiana, http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-change-user-password-in-recovery.html
<BetaBrain> pero qui dice che è possibile
<BetaBrain> non capisco
<glpiana> BetaBrain, quello è un utente e non root anzitutto
<glpiana> e c'è la stessa guida anche sul wiki
<BetaBrain> uhmmm ho capito
<glpiana> BetaBrain, mentre tu hai scritto: root@pc-ame:# passwd
<glpiana> che si riferisce all'utente root.
<BetaBrain> uhmmm
<glpiana> di che stiamo aprlando? del suo utente o di root?
<BetaBrain> allora aspe
<BetaBrain> teddy___,
<BetaBrain> ha te cosa esce root o user
<glpiana> BetaBrain, no, dobbiamo sapere che password ha dimenticato e se aveva attivato root
<BetaBrain> ma se da quell errore sarà root?
<BetaBrain> e si difatti
<BetaBrain> glpiana, so che c'è la guida del wiki ma magari per lui era più intuitivo vedere le immagini o no?
<glpiana> -.-
<BetaBrain> difatti gli appunti i comandi gli a presi dal wiki
<BetaBrain> cmq va be teddy___ ci sei?
<crazyduck> ragazzi ubuntu  nn mi vede hd esterno  su  win  e dnebolic va
<glpiana> crazyduck, attaccalo e digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733175/
<glpiana> crazyduck, l'hai attaccato ora?
<glpiana> crazyduck, lì non si vede nulla
<crazyduck> glpiana: è attacato
<crazyduck> giuro
<glpiana> crazyduck, ho capito che è attaccato, ma lo hai collegato appena prima del comando? o era già attaccato=
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> staccalo, riattaccalo e dai dmesg | tail
<crazyduck> glpiana: era già attacato
<glpiana> oki, fai come ti ho detto
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733181/
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, cosi per curiosità vediamo un lsusb
<glpiana> crazyduck, il filesystem è ntfs?
<crazyduck> glpiana: yes ntfs
<glpiana> crazyduck, ridai un attimo dmesg | tail e dimmi se si sono aggiunte righe
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733186/
<glpiana> crazyduck, ma lo attacchi all'hub o direttamente nelle usb del pc?
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733188/
<crazyduck> glpiana: diretto pc
<glpiana> olè!
<glpiana> crazyduck, scrivi: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<crazyduck> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733189/
<glpiana> crazyduck, allora scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> crazyduck, poi dai: ls /mnt      e dimmi se vedi il contenuto del disco
<glpiana> crazyduck, poi smontalo con sudo umount /mnt
<crazyduck> glpiana: si ora vedo il contenuto
<glpiana> crazyduck, strano che non te lo monti in automatico comunque. una volta che l'hai smontato, staccalo e riattaccalo e vedi che fa. io pensavo a un conflitto in fstab e invece non è così
<crazyduck> glpiana: solo da terminale però ... non è in risorse
<glpiana> crazyduck, in risorse non c'è perchè lo abbimao montato a mano in /mnt
<glpiana> non preoccuparti per quello
<crazyduck> non fa nulla
<glpiana> crazyduck, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<crazyduck> glpiana:  11.04
<glpiana> crazyduck, boh. potresti provare a mettere in fstab gli UUID e vedere se gli piace di più
<glpiana> !uuid | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<crazyduck> ehhhh
<crazyduck> glpiana:  cioè non cpaisco
<_Best_> sera a domaniiii!
<crazyduck> glpiana: command not found
<crazyduck> glpiana:  non da segn di vita
<Bianca> c'è nessuno?
<Shin3> no
<Bianca> qualcuno sà come si può recuperare la password administrator?
<filo1234> la password administrator?
<filo1234> Bianca: ?
<jester-> Bianca: bù
<Bianca> hei eccomi scusate
<Bianca> si
<Bianca> stò tentando disperatamente di recuperare e scoprire una password administrator che non ricordo
<jester-> Bianca: cioè quella che usi con sudo?
<Bianca> ?
<filo1234> Bianca: ma administrator di cosa scusa?
<Bianca> del pc
<Bianca> non sò bene neanche cosa sia questa chat
<filo1234> ah ecco
<jester-> Bianca: del pc cioè?
<filo1234> !topic | Bianca
<ubot-it> Bianca: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Bianca> stavo girovagando nella rete per trovare qualche istruzione utile
<Bianca> in pratica
<Bianca> volevo riparare una versione di windows xp danneggiata sul mio pc
<Bianca> che non parte più
<Bianca> e per farlo
<Bianca> mi richiede la password administrator
<nicotano> buonasera
<Bianca> sera nicotano
<nicotano> ciao Bianca
<jester-> Bianca: devi chiedere in #windows  qui è roba linux e funza diversamente
<filo1234> Bianca: guarda hai sbagliato posto
<Bianca> ah okei grazie mille
<Bianca> come ci si arriva alla chat di windows?
<jester-> bi /j #windows li dove scrivi
<jester-> è in inglese nè
<cristian_c> Bianca, esiste il canale #windows sul server Azzurra
<cristian_c> comunque non so quanto sia affidabile
<crazyduck> glpiana: niente da fare non lo  vuole vedere ... possono mancare dei repo ?
<crazyduck> ubuntu non vede hd esterno
<crazyduck> con  dynebolic funziona
<crazyduck> e con win pure
<crazyduck> glpiana: altra cosa a me non va il gestore dei dischi
<lollo64it> Bianca: http://www.pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> lollo64it: ?
<fleurtherock> esiste un software simile a microsoft onenote?
<lollo64it> sì ?
<nicotano> fleurtherock, sarebbe?
<filo1234> lollo64it: intanto non postare link a guide o forum esterni, secondo nn si fa assistenza su altri os, terzo è completamete OT
<filo1234> se proprio vuoi usi la query
<fleurtherock> one note di office
<crazyduck> quindi nessuno sa il perchè il mio ubuntu  non vede hd esterno
<lollo64it> chiedo scusa ... ho visto spesso dei link su altri channels... inoltre mi rammarico di essere altamente OT
<nicotano> crazyduck, prova dall'oculista :)
<crazyduck> nicotano: bhe almeno qualcuno ha dello  spirito :-)
<nicotano> crazyduck, :)
<crazyduck> nicotano: però te non ne hai idea
<Matt_91> crazyduck: è usb?
<nicotano> crazyduck,  è stato chiuso da windows con rimozione sicura ?
<crazyduck> nicotano: si
<crazyduck> nicotano: già provato
<filo1234> windows lo vede?
<nicotano> crazyduck, prova a cambiare porta usb
<crazyduck> nicotano: fatto
<crazyduck> in manuale lo monta
<crazyduck> nicotano: in manuale lo monta
<filo1234> quindi lo vede
<nicotano> crazyduck, in automatico lo monta se lo attacchi a caldo
<crazyduck> nicotano: no
<crazyduck> nicotano: solo in manuale
<nicotano> se fai il boot col disco attaccato ?
<crazyduck> nicotano: non parte
<crazyduck> aveva problemi anche a ontare le chiavette ma li sono riuscito a risolvere
<crazyduck> nicotano: per me gli manca qualcosa a sto pc
<nicotano> crazyduck, hai un sistema operativo caricato allora
<crazyduck> nicotano: non va nemmeno il gestore dischi
<nicotano> crazyduck, il disco cosa contiene?
<filo1234> crazyduck: dpkg -l | grep mountall
<crazyduck> nicotano: film
<nicotano> crazyduck, altri usb vengono montati in  automatico?
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733242/
<crazyduck> nicotano: ad esmpio ipod viene visto  ma non aperto  però lo vede come icona
<filo1234> crazyduck: groups && cat /etc/fstab
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733247/
<crazyduck> quindi
<filo1234> crazyduck: ora è collegato?
<crazyduck> filo1234: certo
<Steeler> Empathy, non si connette per MSN, a voi ?
<filo1234> crazyduck: allora staccalo, riattaccalo e dai dmesg | tail
<Matt_91> Steeler: meglio! xD tutto bene te? ancora vivo?
<Steeler> Matt_91, si, però nel chan non ci vieni più.
<Matt_91> Steeler: chi c'è di nuovo? ora vengo
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733254/
<filo1234> crazyduck: mount nel terminale e dimmi cosa da
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733257/
<filo1234> crazyduck: uhm
<filo1234> crazyduck: montalo a mano un secondo e ridammi mount
<crazyduck> filo1234: ridammi il comando per piacere sembra non piacergli quello che gli do
<filo1234> crazyduck: dimmi cosa dai
<crazyduck> filo1234:  ls /mnt
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> scusa per montarlo cosa dai?
<filo1234> tu hai detrto che a mano lo montava
<filo1234> detto*
<crazyduck> filo1234: questo
<filo1234> questo cosa? ls /mnt ?
<crazyduck> filo1234: si
<filo1234> crazyduck: non ci capiamo tu hai detto prima, che il disco funzionava solo lo montavi a mano ok?
<filo1234> quel comando non monta nulla, ls serve per listare i file all'interno di una dir+
<filo1234> quindi quando dici che si vede solo manualmente...cosa intendi?
<crazyduck> filo1234: prima con glpiana lo abbiamo montato  magari  sto facendo casino io  con i comandi
<crazyduck> filo1234: che mi fa vedere il contenuto del  disco ne terminale
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> crazyduck: allora fammi vedere ls /media
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733273/
<alecv> buonasera
<filo1234> crazyduck: allora sudo rm -rf /media/usb*
<crazyduck> filo1234: non da nulla
<filo1234> bene
<filo1234> crazyduck: di nuovo ls /media/
<filo1234> crazyduck: spe poi torno subito
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733278/
<filo1234> crazyduck: ok ora fammi vedere sudo fdisk -l && sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<crazyduck> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733281/
<crazyduck> filo1234: giusto
<filo1234> crazyduck: ora fai una bella cosa
<filo1234> stacca il disco e fai un riavvio completo del pc
<filo1234> poi riprova
<crazyduck> filo1234:  lo stacco alla bruta o lo smonto
<filo1234> crazyduck: non mi pare sia montato
<crazyduck> filo1234: riacceso e riccolegato  non  va
<filo1234> crazyduck: spetta sono una attimo incasinato
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, cos ahai collegato come usb ?
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: hd esterno
<BetaBrain> solo quello
<BetaBrain> altre cose
<BetaBrain> tio wifi pendriver ecc
<BetaBrain> stampante
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: ipod e psp
<BetaBrain> ok scollega tutto
<BetaBrain> ancche hd
<BetaBrain> e poi coleghi colo hd
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: ok
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: ok
<BetaBrain> e mi fai vedere dmsg | tail 20
<cristian_c> dmesg
<BetaBrain> e mi fai vedere dmsg | tail -20
<BetaBrain> si scusa
<BetaBrain> dmesg | tail -20
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733310/
<BetaBrain> ok adesso sudo fdisk -l
<BetaBrain> dopo crazyduck mi dai lsusb -v
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733316/
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: perdona ma qui in spagna ho una wifi  lenta
<BetaBrain> tranqui nessun problema
<BetaBrain> wow* Risposta al ping da crazyduck: 29.84 secondi
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733325/
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: quindi che mi dici
<BetaBrain> lol va be  un secondo che mi serve un altro comando ok
<jenaman> scusate ho istallato la versione di ubuntu studio ma non riesco ad istallare i flash player per you tube
<jester-> jenaman: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BetaBrain> ok crazyduck adesso mi serve che mi fai vedere questo lsmod | grep usb  e mi dici 2 cose : 1 se è partizione ftfs e 2 che ubuntu stai usando ?
<BetaBrain> partizione ntfs * crazyduck
<jester-> ezioxx
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: allora ntfs lo avevo capito  lol ubunto  11.04 e mo arrivo con il paste bin
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<BetaBrain> jester-, con sat storia dell usb ho stesso problema con la pennetta drive cioè se  tengo collegata la wifi usb e metto la penna non si vede.... se stacco la wifi usb si vede la penna ?
<jenaman> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Incoming. Le seguenti informazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:  I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  flashplugin-installer : Dipende: flas
<BetaBrain> azzo arriva temporale
<jenaman> ecco cosa mi dice se faccio l'istallazione
<jester-> jenaman: abilita i repo partners
<jenaman> come si abilitano?
<jester-> jester-: impostazioni/sorgenti software
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733343/
<jester-> jester-: altro sotware
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<crazyduck> jester-: è alla versione più recente
<jester-> crazyduck: sdb1 è?
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<BetaBrain> ok crazyduck li vedo tutto regolare adesso installa questo sudo apt-get install
<BetaBrain> quello di jester-
<BetaBrain> ok crazyduck metti anche ntfs-3g
<crazyduck> jester-: win credo
<jester-> crazyduck: la partizione che si incrocchia quel'è
<BetaBrain> jester-, li sembra tutto regolare ti ripasto i tee comandi
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: non mi da niente da installare è tutto  alla versione più recente
<BetaBrain> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733310/    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733316/   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733325/  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733343/
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> ok il disco e collegato si?
<jester-> l'esterno è sdb1
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: si
<BetaBrain> si jenaman
<BetaBrain> si jester-
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<BetaBrain> jester-, li e montato il disco giusto?
<crazyduck> jester-: credo  di si  come lo verifico
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<jester-> deve essere smontata
<crazyduck> jester-: mounting volume .....
<jester-> lascialo fare
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733350/
<jester-> crazyduck: poi ti fai un punto di mount in /media, installi ntfs-config e lo usi facendo montare esterni interni e la sdb1 in /media/sticass
<jester-> crazyduck: avviando col disco attaccato lo trovi montato
<BetaBrain> ma jenaman perché hanno tolto fsck.ntfs  da ntfs3g
<jester-> a parte che secondo me fai meglio a montarlo quando ti serve da nautilus con un click
<BetaBrain> azzo jester-
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, risolto
<jester-> BetaBrain: è fixntfs
<jester-> e sta in ntfsprogs
<BetaBrain> si e appparte adesso
<crazyduck> jester-: scusa ma non so fare queste cose
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, devi impararle
<BetaBrain> sorry :D
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: e si
<BetaBrain> se cerchi in rete ogni singola cosa ti dice come fare  se no ci siamo noi qui
<crazyduck> quindi io  ho aperto  la cartella media
<crazyduck> grazie amici
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<jester-> crazyduck: attaccando il disco compare nella finestra sinistra di nautilus?
<BetaBrain> teddy___, hai installato di nuovo
<teddy___> ho messo adesso il cd di installazione ma non parte da solo?
<jester-> teddy___: devi fare il boot da cd
<BetaBrain> uhmm su che sistema
<BetaBrain> si appunto
<crazyduck> jester-: no  sudo  nautilus non mi da niente nella colonna di sx
<BetaBrain> teddy___, allora riavvi con cd inserito premi F12  e selezioni dal cd
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, dopo
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo nautilus è normale che non dia niente, da nautilus e basta
<BetaBrain> una cosa per volta
<BetaBrain> hai messo ntfs-config ?
<teddy___> adesso provo.. vi faro sapere
<crazyduck> jester-: ma se io scarico  mount manager non va bene
<jester-> crazyduck: non capisco tutto sto casino per una roba da niente e semplice
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: jester- dunque ho installato  ntfs-config
<BetaBrain> ok
<crazyduck> jester aperto il nautilus non da niente nella colonna di  sx
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, apri ntfs-config
<jester-> crazyduck: non da sudo
<crazyduck> che ti posso dire
<crazyduck> jester-: duqnue a me non vede un emerito  cippo
<jester-> crazyduck: sda1 la vede?
<crazyduck> jester-: provo ad installare anche mount manager ?
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: allora ntfs config non sta da nessuna parte
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, da terminale sudo ntfs-config
<BetaBrain> e da li configuri tutto
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, un piccolo consiglio ogni cosa che non vedi come icona o visibilmente visibile da terminale lanci tutto anche jester-  :D
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: ecco  adesso  con il configuri  tutto  lo vede
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> quindi risoltoi
<BetaBrain> quindi risolto
<crazyduck> ?
<BetaBrain> dico funziona adesso hd
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: si  però quello che non vedo   e sudo  + nome applicazione
<BetaBrain> cioè
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, da terminale  sudo ntfs-config
<BetaBrain> cosi lanci il programma
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: si si  sta ha posto
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> e allora
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: jester- grazie
<jester-> de nada
<BetaBrain> uhaaa finalmente
<jester-> ha sudato di piu BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> ok vado ad ubriacarmi
<BetaBrain> lol grazie jester-
<crazyduck> dopo  questa
<BetaBrain> e che cacchi mica mi posos ricordare tutto
<BetaBrain> mi ero dimenticato proprio di ntfs-config
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: siete bravi  voi qui  della comunita
<BetaBrain> era quello se mettevi quello dall' inizio crazyduck  eravamo gIA BELLI CHE APPOSTO
<jester-> piu belli che a posto
<crazyduck> BetaBrain:  a saperlo
<BetaBrain> si crazyduck grazie ma vieni anche in #ubuntu-it-chat
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: e per la psp Lol
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: non sempre
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh vero
<BetaBrain> to fatto scollegare tutto
<BetaBrain> be riccolegga il tutto ora vedi  se finge
<BetaBrain> funge
<crazyduck> BetaBrain:  funge l'esterno  la psp  no  adesso  provo ipod
<BetaBrain> u mamma
 * BetaBrain recita il rosario
<crazyduck> BetaBrain:  adesso  piangi  impossibile montare ipod errore lock down -15
<BetaBrain> lol
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: nn cè problema uso itunes su pc
<BetaBrain> fai un riavvio
<BetaBrain> magari dopo le varie starpazzate
<BetaBrain> strapazzate
<crazyduck> ok
<BetaBrain> poi vai join in chat
<pdn> ciao, help per installazione stampante canon mf4100 multifunzione laser....forse devo copiare un file nella cartella user ma mi nega l'accesso come fare?
<D4V|DE> seraa
<pdn> ciao
<D4V|DE> non capisco xkè il sistema non monta la swap
<D4V|DE> mi aiutate a capire di più?
<Roybetty> sera
<alnuvola> sera
<asso> ciao
<asso> ragazzi c' è nessuno??
<Roybetty> sera
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Roybetty> carina come risposta
<asso> ^_^
<asso> aiuto
<asso> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<asso> interessante ahahahah
<bobbybong> !aiuto | asso
<ubot-it> asso: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<asso> stò sclerando
<asso> non riesco ad installare la lingua italiana su ubuntu
<Roybetty> mmm strano
<asso> roy molto, tento di scaricarla direttamente system settings come trovato in molti forum , ma rimane metà italiana e metà inglese, ,ho provato ad aggiornare il sistema e nulla dice che è abbastanza aggiornato .... ora non so come posso copiare il codice come si faceva una volta su win da parte del dos...premessa che son molto ignorante in materia perchè è da oggi che utilizzo linux ^_^ lo amavo sino a  poco fa
<Roybetty> che versione hai
<asso> ubuntu 11.04
<asso> scusa non l' ho scritto prima
<Roybetty> io uso ancora la 10.10
<asso> dici di fare un downgrade?
<asso> conviene??
<Roybetty> hai riaviato dopo laggiornamento
<asso> era già aggiornato a quanto pare
<Roybetty> be' prova a riavviare
<Roybetty> io invece ho un problema con ssh
<bobbybong> language-pack-it language-pack-it-base installa questi
<Roybetty> du un pc funziona tutto su l'altro non mi conette e mi dice tempo scaduto
<bobvann> ciao. mi servirebbe una mano per il dual boot.
<bobvann> qualche anima pia mi aiuta ? :)
<bobbybong> ! grub | bobvann
<ubot-it> bobvann: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bobvann> no non grub (: . il problema è in installazione di ubuntu 11.10
<bobvann> non mi appare la funzione per installare accanto a windows xp
<bobvann> solo di cancellare xp
<bobvann> oppure avanzate
<Roybetty> metti prima win partizioni e poi installi ubuntu
<bobbybong> bobvann, dovevi fare il defrag a win prima di installare
<bobvann> è quello il problema ?
<bobbybong> si
<Roybetty> si
<bobvann> ci avevo pensato, infatti sto deframmentando. ti ringrazio.
<bobvann> allora molte grazie saluti a tutti buona serata
<Roybetty> bobby tu non mi puoi aiutare col mio problema
<Roybetty> ok
<Saretta> weilaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Saretta> chi dalla capitale???
<bobbybong> !chat | Saretta
<ubot-it> Saretta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Saretta> ops ok
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: ciao  senti ma adesso  sulle icone che mi  si  sono create con il tasto  dx non smonta più nulla per me io  ho qualcosa che non va in sto ubuntu
<Rompolo> sera a tutti!
<crazyduck> umount: solo root può smontare /dev/sdb1 da /media/Piccolo
<Marcofe> ragazzi ciao a tutti
<Marcofe> vi chiedo un piccolo aiuto: usando ubuntu, ad un certo punto non sento più l'audio...ora ho provato a fare il restart di pulseaudio, ma niente...sapete consigliarmi qualcosa? Grazie :)
<jenaman> chiedo aiuto non riesco ad istallare il plug di firefox in ubuntu studio
<jenaman> il flashplayer
<bobbybong> jenaman, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jenaman> già fatto ma non me lo istalla
<bobbybong> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer*
<bobbybong> poi riprova
<bobbybong> non te lo installa perché? perché non lo trova
<jenaman> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer*": File o directory non esistente
<jenaman> che devo fare
<bobbybong> ?non lo trova?
<bobbybong> devi aggiungere i repo
<bobbybong> se non lo trova
<jenaman> e come faccio
<bobbybong> sorgenti software
<bobbybong> io non uso gnome
<bobbybong> non so
<fester-> chi crea la cartella Windows dentro .wine/drive_c ??
<fester-> ho detto la parolina magica eh ..
<jenaman> come faccio per aggiungere i repo?
<bobbybong> sorgenti software
<bobbybong> li aggiungi
<bobbybong> cercalo
<bobbybong> driver proprietari e software con restrizioni
<fester-> E' normale che se cancello quella cartella a mano. Rimuovo wine, lo reinstallo e la cartella e' vuota
<fester-> ?
<jenaman> aggiunto ma non cambia nulla
<bobbybong> devi fare un update mi appare tutto magicamente
<bobbybong> mica*
<jenaman> ???
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, ecchime ero a cenas
<bobbybong> !pappa | jenaman, sudo apt-get update
<ubot-it> jenaman, sudo apt-get update: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<bobbybong> :D
<BetaBrain> crazyduck, spiegami unpoè
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: in finale per rimuovere deve essere root ....
<BetaBrain> cosa crazyduck
<BetaBrain> per rimuovere cosa?
<crazyduck> l'hd esterno
<BetaBrain> aaaa
<BetaBrain> non credo smonti e basta
<crazyduck> BetaBrain:Impossibile smontare «Piccolo» umount: solo root può smontare /dev/sdb1 da /media/Piccolo
<BetaBrain> a be allora si
<crazyduck> BetaBrain:  ora cmq sto facendo l'avanzamento alla 10.10
<BetaBrain> se te lo chiede si crazyduck
<BetaBrain> u mamma
<BetaBrain> perché
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: non è  buona
<BetaBrain> perché avanzi eri in 10.04
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: penso che la nuova distribuzione si meglio  no
<crazyduck> BetaBrain: ma è la prima volta che ho  cosi  tanti  casini  con  le unità esterne
<BetaBrain> eri alla 10e cosa pensi che cambia
<lonejack> posso installare una stampante senza che questa sia collegata?
<Steeler> lonejack, penso di no.
<roxdragon> sera
<kajino> e
<lonejack> Steeler, si si può
<birkhoff> sera ragà, qualcun altro registra problemi nella connessione al proprio account msn con empathy??
<Davide_G> birkhoff,
<birkhoff> se non ricordo male era un bug delle precedenti versioni poi però risolto. io ho problemi ormai da una settimana!
<Davide_G> io
<roxdragon> birkhoff, prova a loggarti su hotmail.it
<birkhoff> Davide_G e poi?
<birkhoff> cmq, hai problemi anche tu Davide_G?
<Davide_G> si si li ho anch'io
<Davide_G> roxdragon, ho provato, ma non si logga
<roxdragon> su hotmail.it?
<birkhoff> scusami Davide_G non ho capito se mi stavi dando indicazioni. ovviamente il login da hotmail.it funzia...
<Nippus> Ciao a tutti
<Nippus> Scusa a cosa serve l'opzione account online che trovo in ubuntu 11.10 nel menu che compare cliccando sulla rondellina in alto a sinistra? Grazie
<Davide_G> birkhoff, anch'io ho problemi con msn
<birkhoff> si Davide_G ho caipto, ma mi hai scritto di loggarmi su hotmail.it, volevo capire se mi stavi dando indicazioni x risolvere...
<Davide_G> ah no stavo rispondendo a roxdragon
<birkhoff> ah, ok Davide_G  ;)
<birkhoff> risolti i problemi di connessione con empathy su account msn!
<m0ngo> ciao a tutti
<m0ngo> ragazzi vorrei aggiungere al pannello un lanciatore che lanci uno script, in cui scrivo che deve partire il terminale su una determinata cartella e che avvia un programma
<m0ngo> perchè se aggiungo un lanciatore selezionando lo script che mi interessa al pannello, appena lo avvio si chiude
<yvesBsAs> seleziona "mantieni aperto il terminale"
<yvesBsAs> ed anche eseguilo in un terminale
<m0ngo> provo
<m0ngo> lanciatore applicazione o lanciatore applicazione personalizzato?
<yvesBsAs> personalizzato
<m0ngo> apposto ^^
<m0ngo> bastava cambiare da "applicazione" ad "applicazione nel terminale"
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi avere degli script avviabili da qalsiasi cartella (senza dover indicare il percorso), creati una cartella "bin" nella tua home, e mettili li dentro
<yvesBsAs> si avviano come quelli in /usr/bin
<m0ngo> buono a sapersi, grazie
<yvesBsAs> di nulla
<m0ngo> una buona notte a tutti
<m0ngo> torno ai miei nani
<bigo72> insomma,di questa storia del freeze di gnome-shell per una decina di secondi dopo il login non si conosce soluzione
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-10
<bigo72> c'è la possibilità di cambiare sfondo alle finestre di pidgin? spippolo tra le opzioni,ma non trovo nulla
<rofra_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<rofra_> ciao
<rofra_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rofra_> sono nuovo di ubuntu e vorrei sapere come fare per condividere file
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> software simile ad autocad?
<esulu> fleurtherock: medusa 4 ,Varicad , Qcad
<fleurtherock> esulu
<fleurtherock> tnx ma il top?
<esulu> ?
<fleurtherock> tu lo usi?
<esulu> no io non uso per niente ma ho sentito parlare bene e basta
<esulu> non so quanto ti puo essere utile
<fleurtherock> ti ringrazio
<fleurtherock> volevo chiedereù chi di voi usa mythtv
<Shiva00> salve!
<Shiva00> Avrei un problema non riesco ad istallare il nuovo ubuntu 10.10 64bit sul mio pc accanto ad ubuntu 10.04 64bit....
<Shiva00> 11.10*
<Shiva00> ora pero non posso neanche entrare nel mio vecchio account perchè non parte piu il vecchio ubuntu 10 04
<Shiva00> come faccio ad istallare il nuovo ubuntu senza perdere i miei dati??
<vinxent666> salve a tutti
<Shiva00> sera
<Shiva00> vinxent666
<_Best_> ualà.. BUONGIORNO! :)
<glpiana> ols
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana_ il terminale mi dice che devo lanciare $sudo dpkg --configure -a, l'ho lanciato, ma non riesce a connettersi, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana_> Drizamanuber: non riesce a connettersi a cosa? quel comando non ha bisogno di interent
<glpiana_> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> glpiana_: devo incollare le ultime righe del terminale?
<glpiana_> Drizamanuber: dal comando in poi non si può?
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> glpiana_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733962/
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana_> Drizamanuber: lascia che termini. spesso csapita che faccia fatica a scaricare in fonts
<Drizamanuber> glpiana_: ok, allora ci sentiamo dopo
<Odo> Giorno
<mizio> bungiorno
<mizio> ho un problema su un pc su cui nonrieco ad istallare ubunto 11.10
<Drizamanuber> glpiana_: avevi ragione, adesso si è sistemato tutto
<glpiana_> Drizamanuber: bien
<glpiana_> mizio: spiega che problema incontri
<nicotano> buongiorno
<mizio> dunque gia' ieri ho chiesto metto il cd nel lettore spengo e riavvio faccio partire il cd ma dopo che mi appare l'omino in fondo cominciano ad uscire delle scritte starne sembra che non trovi delle periferiche
<mizio> e quindi non si carica
<glpiana_> mizio: hai provato qualche opzione di boot?
<mizio_> che ne pensate
<mizio_> del problema che vi ho esposto
<glpiana_> mizio: hai provato qualche opzione di boot?
<mizio_> ho anche pigiato un tasto
<mizio_> come mi e' stato detto ma mi dice solamente se voglio fare il controllo della memoria o voglio avviare il cd
<mizio__> che potrei fare
<davide9999> ciao a tutti
<davide9999> non riesco ad aggiornare mozilla alla versione 8 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> davide9999, qui non c'è supporto su versioni di software differenti da quelle presenti nei repository ufficiali
<glpiana> davide9999, se vuoi puoi porvare a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide9999> ok grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<parik70> salve a tutti!
<parik70> glpiana ciao! :-)
<parik70> jester- ciao!
<glpiana_> ola parik70
<jester-> ola parik70
<parik70> ragazzi ho dovuto re-installare tutto (dico la 11.10) ché l' upgrade non è andata a buon fine. ora però lo schermo mi sembra "troppo" grande...non so: c' è qualcosa che non va con le impostazioni grafiche! mi date1mano a fixare tutto per favore?
<parik70> tipo, ricordo che dopo passaggio alla 11.10 bisognava resettare gnome....
<jester-> !gnomereset | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> parik70: scheda grafica?
<parik70> jester- se vuoi mi dai comandi da terminale & ti pastebinno il tutto :-) !
<jester-> parik70: lspci | grep -i vga
<parik70> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<parik70> jester- per tal motivo, volevo installare lxde...
<jester-> parik70: installa il driver da deiver esterni
<jester-> driver*
<jester-> parik70: il consigliato
<parik70> sì, c' è...anzi, scudsami ho fatto l'agg. al "post-release"
<parik70> tra i driver proprietari....
<jester-> parik70: lsmod | grep nvidia
<parik70> nvidia               4708682  22
<jester-> parik70: in video hai possibilità di cambiare la risoluzione?
<parik70> NO. ci provai ieri ma nulla anche se non ho ancora resettato gnome!
<parik70> jester- tra le altre cose, ho installato gnome fallback e non trovo più "impostazioni di sistema" che con unity c' erano....
<parik70> trovate :-)
<parik70> la risoluzione dello schermo che nn posso cambiare è 800 x 600 (4:3)... è tutto ENORME....
<jester-> parik70: devi installare anche gnome-tweak-tool per pacioccare fonts etc
<jester-> parik70: lancia sudo nvidia-settings e fai fare a lui xorg.conf
<parik70> jester- sto installando gnome-tweak-tool
<parik70> ok
<jester-> parik70: prima setti il tutto poi ai scrivere il conf
<parik70> ???
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti ecco le previsioni della giornata ------------ il meto e offerto da METO ubuntu-it http://imagebin.org/183463   http://imagebin.org/183465
<glpiana_> !chat | BetaBrain
<ubot-it> BetaBrain: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<parik70> jester- allora in ordine: resetto gnome e poi lancio sudo nvidia-settings ? oppure dimmi tu!
<glpiana_> parik70: prima fai nvidia settings che magari nond evi resettare gnome
<jester-> parik70: si e riavvii
<parik70> riavvio il pc o termino&riavvio la sessione?
<jester-> pc
<parik70> pito
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734047/
<glpiana_> parik70: e non si è aperto?
<parik70> non riesco a modificare le impostazione del monitor!
<parik70> sì, sè è aperto!
<parik70> si è
<cristian_c> salve, la directory .gnome2 nella home, ma dopo il login il pannello superiore non si è ripristinato di default
<cristian_c> *ho rinominato la directory
<glpiana_> !gnomereset | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> parik70: è un monitor vecchio magari crt?
<parik70> sì....a tubbo catoddico! :-)
<jester-> allora servono i refresh spe che ti preparo un xorg.conf
<parik70> tutta roba de 06/2001 (incluso mouse a pallina, perfettamente funzionamente!)
<parik70> jester- grazie! :-)
<jester-> parik70: pollici?
<parik70> he..... credo 17 o 21
<jester-> parik70: c'è una bell differenza fra un 17 e un 21
<cristian_c> quindi andavano rinominate altre directory e non solo quella
<parik70> aspè che vado a legger sul cartone.... :-)
<glpiana_> cristian_c: esatto
<parik70> 17
<nicotano> cristian_c,  queste  .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd
<jester-> parik70: cancella anche eventuale .nvidia.sticass nella home http://paste.ubuntu.com/734059/
<parik70> tra l' altro, come faccio a far sì che gnome si riavvi senza riavviare la sessione con una combinazione  di tasti?
<parik70> jester- devo resettare gnome o solo eliminare la caretlla che mi hai appena detto?
<jester-> parik70: elimini e modifichi xorg.conf come da pastebinno
<parik70> jester- .nvidia.sticassssws non c' è NULLA!
<parik70> jester- ho aperto il pastebin: che devo da fà?
<cristian_c> il menù è riapparso adesso
<jester-> parik70: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf svuoti e incolli da paste
<parik70> jester- gksu gedeit........ o sudo gedit
<jester-> hanno le stesso effetto colo che con gksu se chiudi il terminale le app rimangono aperte
<parik70> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/734069/
<parik70> fatto. ora riavvio sessione o pc?
<jester-> parik70: sudo service gdm restart
<jester-> parik70: sudo service lightdm restart
<parik70> jester- quali dei due???
<parik70> tutt'e due??
<jester-> parik70: uno dei due funza sicuro
<cristian_c> non so perché la lingua di sistema è tornata ad essere quella inglese, ho seguito il wiki e ho installato l'unico pacchetto della lista che non lo era
<cristian_c> ho fatto anche delle ricerche, ma la lingua italiana risulta instalata
<cristian_c> ho fatto il logout e il login più volte, ma la lingua italiana non appare nell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> poi ho provato con apt-get update e apt-get-upgrade (come scritto in alcuni topic), ma non c'è nulla di strano
<cristian_c> *installata
<glpiana> cristian_c, vai su impostazioni di sistema - ->  supporto lingue
<cristian_c> l'ho già fatto
<glpiana> cristian_c, dimmi che lingue vedi elencate
<cristian_c> ma in supporto lingue la lingua italiana risulta installata
<glpiana> cristian_c, o meglio dimmi qual è la prima elencata
<cristian_c> inglese
<cristian_c> ma c'è anche l'italiano nella lista
<cristian_c> non è mai scomparso
<glpiana> cristian_c, riesci, trascinandola, a portare quella italiana in testa alla lista?
<cristian_c> e se vado a installa rimuovi lingue l'italiano è giàselezionato
<cristian_c> ok, ce l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> eppure non l'avevo toccata la lista
<glpiana> cristian_c, pare però si debba uscire e rientrar eperchè abbia effetto
<cristian_c> dopo il login adesso è in italiano
<cristian_c> stranio, è successo dopo aver rinomnato le cartelle nascoste
<cristian_c> *rinominato
<cristian_c> *strano
<glpiana> cristian_c, normale direi, visto che quelle directory contengono diverse impostazioni
<cristian_c> probabilmente occoreva reimpostare la lingua italiana di default rimettendola al primo posto della lista
<cristian_c> *occorreva
<glpiana> cristian_c, non "probabilmente". andava fatto e lo hai fatto
<Shin3> glpiana, ci sei ancora?
<Shin3> ito a pappare ok a dopo
<glpiana> Shin3, dimmi
<Fresco_> Salve
<Fresco_> mi servirebbe una mano per installare una stampante
<Fresco_> c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Fresco_> giusta cosa
<Fresco_> ho eeebuntu e devo installare una Canon Pixma ip1300, come devo fare? non trovo i driver in quanto la stampante non risulta compatibile con linux, c'è soluzione?
<massimo18> Fresco_, ti sei già risposto mi sembra
<bobbybong> :D
<Fresco_> no, perchè leggendo in giro sembra che a molti vada, con driver diversi che però io non ho sull'elenco dei driver
<Fresco_> e non sò dove reperire i file .ppd richiesti
<glpiana_> Fresco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner qui ci sono delle pixma, ma non la 1300
<massimo18> !chat | fresco vieni di la che ti do un link che qui non posso mettere
<ubot-it> fresco vieni di la che ti do un link che qui non posso mettere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shin3> glpiana, oggi durante l'aggiornamento da terminale mi ha dato questo comando da eseguire  Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing" che prima non  mi ha mai dato e nonostante ci fossero dei errori nel scaricare ha cmq aggiornato.
<glpiana_> Shin3: dais udo apt-get update e pastebinna
<Shin3> ok cmq dopo ha scaricato tzdata e configurato
<glpiana_> Shin3: quindi non hai più l'errore?
<Shin3> no
<glpiana_> Shin3: e che vuoi qui allora? :D
<massimo18> :P
<Shin3> e dove dovrei chiederlo scusa?
<glpiana_> Shin3: bah, qui si dovrebbero risolvere problemi, e risolvere problemi già risolti è ... un problema :D
<Shin3> ah ok
<lslugRoma> buona sera da Roma
<glpiana_> Shin3: comunque, a parte gli scherzi, è solo un problema di aggiornamento degli indici
<Shin3> ok glpiana non conoscevo il comando "--fix-missing" :)
<glpiana_> Shin3: serve per risolvere la mancanza di pacchetti
<Orion_> salve a tutti
<Orion_> all'avvio di ubuntu sento più la musica di login, ma tutti gli altri suoni si
<Orion_> cosa può essere successo?
<glpiana> Orion_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<Drizamanuber> come mai ci sono già i file del 12.04, ma l'installazione non funziona'
<Drizamanuber> ?
<glpiana_> !alpha | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Drizamanuber> glpiana_: ok ho capito, grazie
<glpiana_> Drizamanuber: se logghi di là ti spiego
<Drizamanuber> glpiana_: dov'è che devo andare?
<glpiana_> Drizamanuber: il messaggio lo hai letto? è indicato un canale
<Drizamanuber> ok
<_Best_> a domani SERAAAA!
<nicotano> buonasera
<slaanesh1> ciao ;o)
<slaanesh1> posso domandare aiuto?
<nicotano> !chiedi  | sla
<ubot-it> sla: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<slaanesh1> se faccio nslookup mi risponde il dns remoto e non il mio server...dove sbaglio?
<enzotib> slaanesh1, cos'hai in /etc/resolv.conf?
<slaanesh1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734354/plain/
<enzotib> slaanesh1, ma hai un router? è ovvio che intercetta le richieste e le manda al DNS del provider
<slaanesh1> enzotib: per cui?
<enzotib> slaanesh1, per cui, fa vedere anche l'output di nslookup
<slaanesh1> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734358/plain/
<enzotib> slaanesh1, ti devo insultare! :) mi pare che il server sia il tuo
<enzotib> Server:         192.168.0.1
<slaanesh1> enzotib: quello è il router da cui prendo connessione..., l'altro è il mio server
<enzotib> e allora? chi risponde è quello che è indicato dalla riga Server
<slaanesh1> enzotib: quello sulla 74 :'(
<remix_tj> slaanesh1: secondo quello che c'e' scritto nel tuo resolv.conf l'output di nslookup e' corretto
<slaanesh1> ok...non c'è dubbio che sbaglio io
<remix_tj> slaanesh1: rimuovi nameserver 192.168.0.1 sul resolv.conf
<remix_tj> e vedrai che fa quel che vuoi tu
<slaanesh1> remix_tj: eppoi faccio ripartire il bind, giusto?
<remix_tj> che c'entra bind?
<remix_tj> togli la riga da resolv.conf
<remix_tj> e fai
<remix_tj> nslookup
<slaanesh1> perfetto...grazie...
<remix_tj> funziona?
<slaanesh1> pare di si...
<remix_tj> ok
<slaanesh1> vediamo che dicono le altre macchine...
<slaanesh1> continuo a non ricevere risposte per accedere al dominio... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734368/plain/
<slaanesh1> se faccio nslookup da un altra macchina (win) ottengo questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734386/plain/
<remix_tj> slaanesh1: ho come l'impressione che tu non abbia la piu' pallida idea di cosa stai facendo
<remix_tj> i dns che vengono interrogati dal pc dipendono da quello che hai configurato *su ogni macchina*
<remix_tj> altrimenti
<remix_tj> sono cose che gli arrivano via DHCP, se hai l'ip dinamico.
<slaanesh1> remix_tj: veramente si..
<slaanesh1> infatti...ho gli ip dinamici
<remix_tj> beh, sistema il server DHCP
<remix_tj> oppure imposta i DNS statici per ogni macchina (che si puo' fare)
<slaanesh1> ok..è che non sono mooolto esperto...alle volte ho bisogno di sapere che sto lavorando nella giusta direzione ;o)
<lslugRoma> ragazzi qualcuno di voi conosce un modo per far avere al touchpad apple la stessa sensibilità su linux che ha su osx.. in particolare su ub 11.10
<lslugRoma> cioè a me spesso mi da una marea di falsi positivi
<jester-> lslugRoma: a parte il fatto che linux su un mac sembra uno tipo bossi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<lslugRoma> però va da DIO… e siccome mi piacciono entrambe i sistemi li uso entrambi
<lslugRoma> :P
<lslugRoma> cmq ho seguito quello che dicono le guide da te postate.. ma non migliora la situazione
<lslugRoma> va… ma è stressante alla lunga
<slaanesh1> remix_tj: hai ragione...non ho configurato dhclient.conf...cmq non capisco xchè ci sono 2 cartelle, dhcp e dhcp3, con gli stessi files dentro
<remix_tj> eh, dipende dal server che hai
<slaanesh1> remix_tj: ?? cioè? AD?
<remix_tj> ?? no, dico nel senso di che server dhcp stai usando, non saprei dirti quale delle due cartelle e' giuste
<slaanesh1> remix_tj: dhcpd?..
<remix_tj> eh, prova a vedere su /etc/dhcp3/
<remix_tj> dhcpd.conf
<remix_tj> e sistemarlo
<slaanesh1> si, si...devo sistemare solo il client a regola
<mapoc> come posso caricare il backup di win 7 su ubuntu?
<luca> ragazzi vorrei sapere come sia possibile pubblicare siti su altervista con plone
<nicotano> !chat | luca
<ubot-it> luca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BetaBrain> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Roybetty> sera
<Roybetty> io ripeto sempre la stessa domanda
<Roybetty> su un pc non mi conette piu in ssh mi dice tempo scaduto durante lacesso
<Roybetty> e su laltro pc mi conette
<Roybetty> grazzie molto gentili
<jeman> buonasera ho un problema con l'installazione dei plug di you tube il flash se lancio il pacchetto di gestione mi si blocca dicendo che va ripristinato
<Roybetty> mmm...boo
<Roybetty> strano
<jeman> ho provato in tutte le maniere
<jeman> ma non va
<Roybetty> con firefox lo trovi in alto a dx
<Roybetty> e poi installi
<jeman> per prima cosa posso tenere aperto il firefox mentre lavoro o mi darà problemi
<Roybetty> no poi devi riaviare
<Roybetty> firefox
<jeman> che vuol dire firefox lo trovi in alto a destra...e poi lo installi?
<Roybetty> entri in youtube
<Roybetty> e non vedi i video ok
<jeman> io non uso ubuntu ma la versione studio
<Roybetty> in alto a destra vedi installa i plug
<jeman> si
<Roybetty> ha
<Roybetty> versione studio ?
<Roybetty> non so cose'
<Roybetty> mmmmm....
<Roybetty> lavete buttato fuori
<Roybetty> va be ' tutti okupati
<jenaman> mi dice impossibile istallare i pacchetti
<Roybetty> mi spiace ma non so cose' la versione studio
<Roybetty> magari ti manca qualcosa
<Roybetty> non saprai
<Roybetty> saprei
<jenaman> che devo scaricare per la versione studio
<bobbybong> jenaman, sudo apt-get update
<bobbybong> poi riprova
<Roybetty> gia un agiornamento
<Roybetty> a me non mi caga nessuno
<Roybetty> vabe'
<jenaman> si ma si blocca in lettura pacchetti a 0%
<Roybetty> mmm
<Roybetty> lascia perdere
<Roybetty> e metti ubuntu
<bobbybong> jenaman, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<bobbybong> lsb_release -a
<Roybetty> mi potete aiutare
<Roybetty> per favore
<Roybetty> ho chiedo troppo
<Roybetty> e meno male che e' un canale di help
<Roybetty> roba da matti
<bobbybong> Roybetty, ssh non è un problema di ubuntu opessh-server lo installi dopo
<Roybetty> ma che
<Roybetty> prima andava
<Roybetty> mo niente
<Roybetty> e su un pc funziona tutto
<Roybetty> sul portatile no
<Roybetty> sparito
<bobbybong> sara cambiato l'ip della macchina leggiti il man
<Roybetty> tempo scaduto durante l'accesso
<Roybetty> no
<Roybetty> ip e' giusto
<Roybetty> lo vedo dal router
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Roybetty> che?
<Roybetty> ok
<BetaBrain> buona sera ho installato virtual box sono fermo al problema usb ho letto delle guide e vorrei sapere da chi già ha fatto operazioni del genere come impostare la usb
<BetaBrain> jester-, :D
<filo1234> BetaBrain: cioè fermo al problema usb di che?
<filo1234> intanto...hai installato la vesrione del sito o la ose?
<alo21> per quanto riguarda i rilasci di ubuntu
<alo21> cosa significa ad esempio /ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac
<alo21> cosa significa quel mac
<dimitri> domanda dalle mille pistole. ho una connessione wifi ed un cell android oltre che al mio pc ubuntu posso collegare i due disposiztivi e se si come ?
<kajino> ubuntu maverick, mi da 3 aggiornamenti: Libmodplug1 (versione ...ubuntu1.3) libservlet2.5-java (...ubuntu1.5) e xulrunner-192
<kajino> ma non me li fa installare, mi da un errore:
<kajino> W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmodplug/libmodplug1_0.8.8.1-1ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<kajino>   404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<kajino> cosa può essere?
<attempt> kajino e' il server fuori servizio.
<attempt> errore 404
<attempt> riprova in un altro momento.
<attempt> se e' lo stesso pc da cui stai scrivendo kajino non e' un problema della tua linea internet ma l'indisponibilita' del server.
<kajino> grazie mille att :D
<kajino> è ke ho avuto problemi con la connessione ieri e pensavo fosse correlato ^^
<attempt> valuta se aggiornare hai un sistema vecchiotto.
<kajino> come fai a dire che ho un sistema vecchiotto?!
<attempt> non il pc l'os.
<kajino> cioè perchè uso ancora maverik!? la preferisco alla 11.04
<kajino> la 11.10 non so quanto differisca dalla 11.04 ma quest'ultima oltre ad avere unity che era abominevole... mi usava più risorse e la batteria del notebook durava meno... consigli?
<attempt> de gustibus..
<kajino> ovvio ^^ ma magari la 11.10 vale davvero la pena (altrimenti aspetto la 12.04
<kajino> (cose come le dock di unity le odio.. non uso manco docky, mai usata..  ma è gusto... a me interessa la funzionalità del sistema
<attempt> in chat
<fester-> Salute.
<m___> ciao a tutti
<m___> posso chiedere un aiuto
<m___> non c'e' nessuno
<marker_> ciao
<attempt> m___ domanda tecnica diretta
<marker_> ma l'aggiornamento automatico di firefox su ubuntu non c'è?
<attempt> se qualcuno sa risponde
<attempt> si ma si aggiorna quando lo aggiornano sul ppa che non corrisponde all'ultima uscita del sito principale.
<attempt> prima lo testano e lo aggiustano per ubuntu, lo mettono poi in disponibilita' nel ppa, a quel punto aggiorni.
<marker_> cioè dal terminale?
<kajino> anche nel software center se hai il ppa aggiunto
<marker_> ma dal download center prima devo disinstallare l'ho fatto una volta...
<marker_> un altra domanda ho disattivato il global meù per firefox, perchè il tasto compatto "firefox"  mi compare sulla sinistra invece a destra?
<kajino> no npenso di aver capito (cmq marker aggiungi i ppa stable di firefox al software center.. tra un paio di giorni te lo aggiorni :D
<davide_> Ciao a tutti
<sudonano> ciao, per settare una variabile ambiente posso editare direttamente /etc/enviroment sensa i vari .bashrc .profile e senza i comandi di export?
<babeles> devo installare ubuntu su un portatile che ha il lettore cd non funzionante e non ha la porta usb nel boot
<babeles> avete un'idea di come possa fare?
<babeles> nel boot c'è solo cd oppure hd oppure nework etc,  ma non l'usb
<babeles> ora ha installato winz xp
<babeles> :)
<sudonano> babeles http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<yvesBsAs> sudonano, dovrebbe essere sufficiente, in quel caso vale per tutti gli user
<sudonano> yvesBsAs quindi imposto riavvio e sono a posto?
<yvesBsAs> sudonano, si, dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<kajino> ma scusa magari in bios c'è l'opzione usb ma è altrove :D dacci un occhiata più approfondita
<kajino> io l'avvio da usb a volta l'ho trovato in altre schede del bios
<kajino> oppure smonta l'hd attaccalo a un altro pc e installalo da cd :D
<babeles> kajino,  come lo trovo?
<sudonano> yvesBsAs ok grazie ciao
<yvesBsAs> babeles, prima di installare con wubi controlla bene se non ci son altre possibilità
<babeles> yvesBsAs,  quali potrebbero essere altre possibilità?
<yvesBsAs> il CD ai provatop a pulirgli un pò la lente?
<yvesBsAs> molte volte non masterizzano, ma riescono a leggere
<yvesBsAs> crea il cd con un altro pc, e masterizza a bassissima velocità, 4X o giù di li
<kajino> babeles non lo so come è fatta la tua bios.. accedivi e cerca se da qualke parte puoi attivare anche il boot on usb
<attempt> babeles a volte nei bios non trovi avvio da usb. ma se avvii con usb collegato e vai nella pagina degli hd ti fa' scegliere quello che lui vede come un hd, cioe' fra l'hd e la pennetta usb.
<babeles> ok grazie a tutti dei consigli
<piccionemannaro> 'sera
<babeles> ora provo a lavorarci un attimo e vi dico come va
<babeles> ma utlizzando wubi si può coprire windows completamente? o si affianca solamente in dual boot
<yvesBsAs> si, come dice attempt , essendo un portatile sono ridotti all'osso le opzioni bios selezionabili..
<babeles> ?
<yvesBsAs> no, wubi installa "dentro" Windows, crea un HD virtuale, non conviene molto
<kajino> io proprio non la capisco l'esistenza di wubi
<kajino> ma cmq...
<yvesBsAs> in certi casi serve, portatili aziendali dove non permettono partizionare, ad es.
<piccionemannaro> Io ho un portatile hp nc6400 con su ubuntu 10.04 lts; so che in questo pc ci sono anche un lettore di smart card con annesso modulo 3g. Qualcuno sa se è possibile farlo andare sotto ubuntu?
<s-c-i> it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/banshee/banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore_2.2.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not FoundFailed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz/compiz-plugins-default_0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not FoundFailed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz/libdecoration0_0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not FoundFailed to fetch http://it.archi
<s-c-i> errore 404
<s-c-i> Not Found  The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/main/b/banshee/banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore_2.2.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404 Not FoundFailed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz/compiz-plugins-default_0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404 Not FoundFailed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz/libdecoration0_0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404 Not FoundFailed to fetch http://it.
<yvesBsAs> s-c-i, che fai?
<s-c-i> ed Anche ad altri aggiornamenti
<yvesBsAs> s-c-i, ma che versione di Ubuntu utilizzi?
<babeles> attempt,  hai ragione espandendo il menu degli hd esce la chiavetta :) ora devo solo risolvere il fatto che quando la avvia mi da l'errore  "vesamenu c32 not a com32r image"  grrrr
<babeles> :)
<s-c-i> Preciso; ho ubuntu 11.10
<yvesBsAs> babeles, ricrea l'immagine su chiavetta da capo, e prima formattala
<yvesBsAs> succede a volte
<s-c-i> solo che il secondo pc, da dove ho ubuntu 11.10
<yvesBsAs> s-c-i, magari ci sono server down in questo momento, non credo sia altro
<s-c-i> possiede una vesshia scheda video agp 128 MB
<babeles> ok, forse sto leggendo che dalla 11.04 non si possono fare dischi di avvio per la 10.04
<s-c-i> d1accordo, o voluto solo segnalare uno di questi siti
<s-c-i> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono-zeroconf/libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil_0.9.0-3~ubuntu0.1_all.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/banshee/banshee_2.2.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/banshee/banshee-extension-soundmenu_2.2.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://it.archive.u
<yvesBsAs> non incollare qui
<s-c-i> ok
<s-c-i> Bye
<piccionemannaro> scusate se insisto, ma ci sono possibilità di far andare ubuntu?
<piccionemannaro> ehm, un modulo 3g integrato sotto ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> che modulo sarebbe?
<piccionemannaro> non so come controllare, è un modulo integrato in un hp nc6400
<piccionemannaro> non so se è texas instruments
<yvesBsAs> si, ok, ma che dovrebbe essere, come pezzo hardware? cosa è che non ti funziona?
<piccionemannaro> ubuntu non lo vede proprio
<yvesBsAs> sto coso "3g" che cavolaccio è?
<piccionemannaro> lettore smart cart e modulo hsdpa
<yvesBsAs> haaa, ok, ci siamo..
<yvesBsAs> ok ascolta, ti faccio dare due comandi, cosa risponde il terminale lo copi ed incolli sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste | piccionemannaro
<ubot-it> piccionemannaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> e poi ci passi il link alla pagina in chat
<yvesBsAs> i comandi sono:
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<piccionemannaro> lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/734687/
<piccionemannaro> lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/734688/
<yvesBsAs> Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 GemCore based SmartCard controller
<yvesBsAs> sembra che lo veda, è mica il modem 3g a non andare?
<piccionemannaro> non ci ho ancora provato, il fatto è che non so come verificare.
<yvesBsAs> non capisco cosa ti fa dire che non va, non legge le schede memoria?
<piccionemannaro> per esempio, ora ho la sim inserita, ma come faccio ad impostare la connessione'
<yvesBsAs> nel networkmanager, se non erro devi attivare la connessione ppoe
<yvesBsAs> mai usata, ma credo sia quello il nome
<piccionemannaro> in connessioni di rete c'è la scheda "banda larga mobile", ma se vado su aggiungi non mi vede alcun dispositivo
<Fregamusun> ciao jester- te ne intendi anche di fedora? posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, mai usata, probabilmente funziona, ma manca un qualche cosa
<yvesBsAs> prova ad entrare domani più presto, c'è molta più gente
<piccionemannaro> ok
<piccionemannaro> grazie mille
<piccionemannaro> 'notte a tutti
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<neezer> yo
<neezer> c'ero due ore
<neezer> LoL
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-11
<davide_> ciao
<babeles> grazie ai vostri consigli di prima sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu sul portatile
<yvesBsAs> perfetto babeles :D
<babeles> ora il "problema" è che vorrei la stessa barra del menu che c'è sulla 10.04
<babeles> ho installato gnome classic
<babeles> ma comunque la barra menu è diversa
<babeles> non c'è più la voce Sistema con i sottomenu preferenze ed amministrazione
<babeles> e la parte applicazioni è tutta incasinata
<yvesBsAs> aups.. mi sa che è dura, ora o Unity o Gnome3 (Gnome Shell), quindi il desktop di Lucid mi sa che non lo si può usare
<babeles> :/
<babeles> sto menu è orribile
<babeles> è per una signora che era abituata all'utilizzo del menu precedente
<babeles> unity è incomprensibile per un newbie
<yvesBsAs> spetta, passa in chat
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<babeles> chiedo lì
<babeles> ??
<babeles> :)
<babeles> ok
<Matteo__> ciao a tutti, c'è qlc mi puo aiutare per favore?
<Matteo__> ho un vecchio pc che vorrei usare, ho letto mi conviene farlo con linux os
<Matteo__> ho masterizzato ubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu, che mi sembra quello che richiede meno hd
<Matteo__> hware
<Matteo__> c'è qlc?
<Matteo__> ubuntu@ubuntu:$
<Matteo__> che ci scrivo?
<Matteo__> please ditemi cosa scriverci,  cosi l'installazione va avanti...
<Matteo__> c'è nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<micaela> buongiorno a tutti
<micaela> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad installare la chiavetta Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. ?
<micaela> non riesco ad installare il pacchetto usb-mode-switch come faccio-'
<micaela> ?
<glpiana> ola
<Barlafus> so che questo è il canale per ubuntu, ma qualcuno mi può aiutare con fedora?
<gigirock> seeeeee per la concorrenza
<gigirock> dai spara Barlafus
<Barlafus> sto cercando di installare i driver ati radeon, ho già scaricato il file da amd, sto seguendo la procedura di http://fasterindesign.altervista.org/installare-i-driver-ati-catalyst-su-fedora-15-manualmente.html, ma dopo che digito init 3
<glpiana> !chat | Barlafus
<ubot-it> Barlafus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<rocker> ciao
<rocker> ho fatto casino con fIREFOX
<rocker> ORA NON COMPARE L'ICONA NELLA DOCK
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | rocker
<ubot-it> rocker: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<rocker> scusate il maiscolo
<rocker> non me ne ero accorto
<Dreeg> Salve a tutti, esiste un canale IRC per il supporto italiano di XUbuntu?
<glpiana> Dreeg: chiedi pure qui
<rocker> non mi compare più l'icona di firefox sulla dock unity
<Dreeg> Ah grazie ^^ fantastico :)
<Dreeg> Salve a tutti, ho installato l'altro ieri Xubuntu ed oggi lo sto usando.. ho notato però che all'avvio prima della schermata di logon (che ho settato come Automatico) e del caricamento di xubuntu (a volte addirittura la salta e si prolunga la presenza della schermata incriminata) mi appare una schermata tutta "colorata" a bande con colori tendenti al grigio.. tipo i disturbi della televisione o meglio del digitale terrestre xD Come riso
<Dreeg> lvo?
<glpiana> rocker: apri la dash, cerca firefox e aprilo. poi clicchi sull'icona col destro e gli dici di mantenerla nel launcher
<Dreeg> P.S. Ho notato che i driver aggiuntivi della scheda grafica non sono attivi e non vogliono attivarsi.. la scheda grafica è una ATI Radeon HD 1450
<glpiana> Dreeg: dopo l'installazione hai eseguto gli aggiornamenti?
<Dreeg> Si
<glpiana> Dreeg: che intendi per "non vogliono installarsi"?
<Dreeg> Non si attivano, mi restituisce "errore" (senza specificare quale) dopo averli scaricati
<glpiana> Dreeg: senza dare dettagli?
<Dreeg> Stesso problema che avevo su Ubuntu (solo che Xfce mi gira meglio, ovviamente xD)
<glpiana> Dreeg: apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Dreeg> No, però mi fa riferimento ad un file di Log che non riesco ad interpretare xD
<glpiana> !paste | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dreeg> Ehm.. accetta il comando ma non succede nulla o.O
<glpiana> Dreeg: ok, a che log fa riferimento l'errore di cui parlavi?
<Dreeg> Aspetta un secondo che riproduco l'errore e vedo xD
<glpiana> ok
<rocker> mi sono spiegato male: l'icona nella dock unity non compare neanche quando Firefox è apperto...
<rocker> *è aperto (correzione)
<glpiana> rocker: resetta unity allora: unity --reset    dato dopo aver premuto alt+f2
<glpiana> oppure prendi l'icona dalla dash e trascinala sulla barra
<Dreeg> Mentre aspetto l'errore, il terminale su Xubuntu da tastiera come si avvia? Ctrl+Alt+T non funziona
<glpiana> Dreeg: non hai i menu dei programmi?
<Dreeg> Ah è per quello che hanno tolto la scorciatoia? xD
<glpiana> Dreeg: non lo so perchè non ci sia la scorciatoia, quelle le controlli altrove
<Dreeg> Ok ok
<Dreeg> o.o ora si sono attivati non ci credo
<Dreeg> e quelli "post-release" li attivo subito o prima riavvio?
<glpiana> eh?
<Dreeg>  Ah si scusami, ho due driver aggiuntivi ATI/AMD e ATI/AMD (post-release)
<Dreeg> iniziando da ATI/AMD mi dava l'errore (riprovato più volte).. ora che sono qui riprovo per avere l'errore e comunicarvelo e invece li ha installati <.> mi chiede di riavviare ma che faccio, installo subito quelli pos
<Dreeg> post-release o prima riavvio, poi installo e riavvio?
<massimo18> ?
<Dreeg> Driver Grafici <<fglrx>> proprietari ATI/AMD (e lo stesso con aggiunto tra parentesi post-release)
<glpiana> Dreeg: se li ha installati riavvia
<Dreeg> Ok poi provo a installare i post-release, a tra poco
<Dreeg> Eccomi, con i (post-release) ha dato errore..
<glpiana> Dreeg: conq uelli che hai messo prima?
<glpiana> funziona o no?
<Dreeg> Si pareva funzionare (leggermente più lento l'avvio ma non dava quella schermata e la schermata di caricamento (con scritto XUBUNTU) era meno definita) ma almeno tutto regolare
<Dreeg> solo che dopo l'errore (come su ubuntu) mi si disattiva il driver attivato poco fa
<glpiana> Dreeg: però non eri contento
<Dreeg> l'errore è: L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita. Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<glpiana> riattivalo e tieni quello
<glpiana> Dreeg: devo assentarmi
<Dreeg> Non è che non ero contento, mi dice che ci sono due driver da attivare pensavo fossero da attivare entrambi o.o scusa se sono sembrato "ingordo" >.<
<Dreeg> ok
<Dreeg> riavvio
<Dreeg> Eccomi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<stradade> ciao
<stradade> ho un ubuntu 9.04 devo installare ssh server mi dice che il pacchetto è missing o obsoleto  cosa devo fare ???
<massimo18> stradade, aggiornare il sistema 9.04 non è più supportato
<stradade> su questa macchina ho tanti servizi attivi se faccio upgrade li perdo tutti...
<jester-> stradade: non è piu supportata
<stradade> posso fare un wget di ssh ?
<massimo18> stradade, non ci sono più i server
<jester-> stradade: esiste il backup appunto per quello
<stradade> backup ???
<massimo18> stradade, ti salvi i dati e fai l'aggiornamento
<stradade> ma i file di configurazione sono tuti diversi ...
<massimo18> stradade, se non trovi i pezzi di ricambio per l'automobile che fai?
<stradade> ragazzi ok se per scaricare un ssh server devo perdere una giornata di lavoro e imparare 5 versioni di demoni nuovi per replicare la mia configurazione
<massimo18> ?
<stradade> piglio la macchina cavo il freno a mano in discesa e m'amazzo
<massimo18> stradade, come vuoi
<gianiaz> so che sono ot, ma qualcuno qui usa il firmware ddwrt per il router?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ci sono novità per le schede ati radeon per ubuntu 11-10?
<massimo18> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<stradade> ho trovato un sito launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package dove ho trovato il pacchetto e l'ho istallato
<stradade> se qualcuno avesse lo stesso mio problema....
<EvaStroll> stradade, ciao amico
<stradade> così evito di suicidarmi
<EvaStroll> stradade, non suicidarti
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stradade> massimo18 mi vuole morto :)
<Dreeg> o.O su xubuntu come si esce dalla modalità "tutto schermo" di un applicazione?
<glpiana> Dreeg: prova f11
<Dreeg> Ok funziona su gmusic ma non qui su Xchat xD
<Dreeg> Vabbè chiudo e riapro
<Dreeg> Rieccomi
<raff0z> ciao a tutti
<raff0z> !
<gigirock> domanda da 4 soldi.....screensaver 1110 ?
<raff0z> ho installato ubuntu sul nuovo pc ( hp pavilion g6 con un i5 e una scheda video ati radeon 6470m HD ) ... mi sembra che si surriscaldi un pò troppo però ... e la durata della batteria è "poco" diciamo dato che ho una batteria a 6 celle dovrebbe durare di più di 1h e mezza no??? mi potete dare una mano?
<glpiana> raff0z: la versione 11.10?
<raff0z> si
<glpiana> raff0z: il kernel che monta, il 3.0, ha problemi di elevato consumo
<raff0z> a capito
<raff0z> quindi che devo fare ? devo forzare un kernel minore?
<Dreeg> Scusate, sul sito di ubuntu c'è la guida per installare il catalyst (anche il Catalyst Contro Center?) ma la versione di Ubuntu 11.10 vale anche per Xubuntu 11.10?
<glpiana> Dreeg: se hai messo i driver proprietari dal gestore probabilmente già ce l'hai
<glpiana> Dreeg: scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<glpiana> !paste | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raff0z> poi una cosa che non capisco ... ma perchè hanno tolto il gestore di pacchetti di default .... vabè ...
<glpiana> raff0z: o tieni quello e aspetti, o installi un kernel precedente o installi la versione di ubuntu precedente
<raff0z> quindi se passo al kernel precedente dovrei risolvere glpiana ?
<raff0z> no magari solo il kernel
<raff0z> dovrei risolvere?
<Dreeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735067/
<glpiana> raff0z: per il gestore di pacchetti sonno scelte dei pacchettizatori e di chi prepara il cd. reinstallalo. nei repository c'è synaptic
<glpiana> raff0z: prova, se aspetti ti do un link
<raff0z> sisi già fatto :D
<gigirock> domanda ancor + facile come si fa un lanciatore ?
<raff0z> ok ty
<jester-> raff0z: o meglio 3.1 da ppa mainline
<glpiana> raff0z: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<raff0z> capito ok allora aspetto
<raff0z> a perfetto
<raff0z> allora provo ... ma è il 3.1 questo ?
<raff0z> com'è in fatto di stabilità?
<jester-> gigirock: il verso di spogliare la morosa lo hai trovato o deve venire filo1234 a farti vedere
<glpiana> Dreeg: è già installato. cercalo tra i programmi di amministrazione oppure avvia le impostazioni del monitor
<Dreeg> Ok, quindi ora dovrebbe essere TUTTO ok?
<glpiana> raff0z: no. è il 3.0. metti un 2.6
<raff0z> aaaa ok :D
<raff0z> grazie
<glpiana> Dreeg: in teoria sì
<Dreeg> Altra cosetta, su ubuntu (non sono riuscito a trovare un criterio in base a quando accadesse) piuttosto spesso e mi è successo una volta anche qui su Xubuntu.. se clicco su "Arresta" anziché spegnersi la macchina si è solo chiusa la sessione.. da cosa può essere dovuto?
<raff0z> scusami glpiana devo scaricare solo l'header e l'image della mia architettura vero?
<raff0z> ?
<smilso20> buongiorno
<smilso20> c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi supporto per eseguire l'aggiornamento di ubuntu?
<jester-> smilso20: da 11.04 a 11.10?
<smilso20> io ho installato la 10.04 netbook remix
<smilso20> vorrei passare alla 11.10
<smilso20> l'aggiornamento automatico mi fa passare alla 10.10
<jester-> smilso20: apri gestore aggiornamenti e pigia avanza
<smilso20> già fatto
<jester-> smilso20: non è possibile passare da 10.10 direttamente a 11.04
<jester-> cioè a 11.10
<smilso20> ok quindi devo riscaricare la 11.10 e reinstallare il tutto giusto?
<jester-> yess
<smilso20> grazie mille
<smilso20> gentilissimo
<smilso20> adesso procedo
<smilso20> grazie ancora jester
<Dreeg> Ma l'aggiornamento non fa passare alla 10.10 poi se lo rifa alla 11.04 etc?
<jester-> Dreeg: dalla 10.4 sarebbero tre passaggi
<smilso20> a me andrebbe bene passare alla 10.10 per poi passare alla 10.04
<smilso20> 11.04
<Dreeg> eh e non si può fare?
<smilso20> me lo permette?
<jester-> passaggio diretto solo lts to lts
<smilso20> ok capito
<Dreeg> No dico, che problema ci sarebbe a fare tre passaggi? xD
<jester-> Dreeg: se hai una banda buona una giornata e difficilmente avrai un os 100% funzionante
<Dreeg> Però tecnicamente è possibile quindi.. Perché difficilmente funzionante al 100%? Dici che è elevato il rischio di "errori" interni tra un passaggio ed un altro rispetto ad un installazione da CD (quindi perdendo tutto)?
<jester-> Dreeg: reinstallando sopra (senza formattare la partizione) non perdi nulla ma i backup dati andrebbero comunque fatti che si aggiorni o no
<Dreeg> Ah.. però come dicevi prima non si può fare da 10.04 a 11.10 giusto?
<jester-> installare sopra (senza formattare)= sostituire il sistema non fottendo  dati e impostazioni
<Dreeg> Ah quindi è fattibile.. scusami ma di linux sono nuovo di zecca e ogni cosa me la devo reimparare xD c'è qualche funzione per i backup di cui parli?
<jester-> Dreeg: installare/reinstallare è diverso da aggiornare
<Dreeg> Giustamente xD per i backup?
<jester-> !backup | Dreeg e la 11.10 è gia attrezzata di suo
<ubot-it> Dreeg e la 11.10 è gia attrezzata di suo: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Dreeg> Ottimo! :D
<Dreeg> Ultima cosa, skype in Xubuntu se lo minimizzo a tray dove lo trovo?
<jester-> devi chiedere a glpiana che lo usa
<Dreeg> ok.. io mi assento 20 minuti
<Dreeg> Eccomi
<pi_tri_cidd> ciao a tutti
<pi_tri_cidd> volevo fare alcune domande su ubuntu c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | pi_tri_cidd
<ubot-it> pi_tri_cidd: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pi_tri_cidd> posso installare ubuntu su hard disk esterno usb insieme al boot loader?
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: intendi il boot loader su mbr dell'usb?
<pi_tri_cidd> si si
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: certo, logico che devi poi avviare al boot il disco usb
<pi_tri_cidd> esatto
<pi_tri_cidd> e se non lo avvio, rimane tutto come prima?
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: in fase installazione scegli di installare si sdx
<jester-> non su sdxx
<pi_tri_cidd> perchè ho già due sistemi operativi
<pi_tri_cidd> ok quindi facendo così, se non accendo il disco usb, parte tutto normalmente, invece con disco usb acceso ho la possibilità di far partire ubunto
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: se non parte usb avrai la configurazione che hai adesso
<pi_tri_cidd> perfetto ti ringrazio!
<gian> ciao a tutti, per un pc molto datato è consigliabile xubuntu oppure Lubuntu
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: cosi facendo funza anche se attacchi il disco ad altro pc
<jester-> gian: lubuntu dovrebbe essere un filino piu leggera
<pi_tri_cidd> ottimo è proprio quello che mi serviva
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: occhio a non metterlo su partizione ma su mbr cioè per es sdb e non sdb1
<gian> uno e basato su xforce, mentre l'altro?
<jester-> gian: xubuntu usa xfce lubuntu lxde
<jester-> gian: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, cambia il gestore grafico
<pi_tri_cidd> il boot su sdb?
<gian> certo, ti ringrazio
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: se sdb sarà il tuo disco mentre sdb1 sarebbe una partizione
<pi_tri_cidd> ok perfetto
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: se hai un solo disco nel pc l'usb sarà sicuro sdb
<pi_tri_cidd> ho due dischi
<pi_tri_cidd> più quello usb
<jester-> allora penso che sia sdc
<jester-> pi_tri_cidd: comunque lo vedi installando da altro/manuale
<pi_tri_cidd> vabè individuarlo non è un problema, la cosa importante è installare il boot su mbr e non su una partizione del disco
<pi_tri_cidd> ti ringrazio nuovamente
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho modificato la grandezza della partizione archivio ntfs con gparted, adesso non riesco più a montarla
<raff0z> arieccomi ... tutto ok glpiana ... grazie :D
<raff0z> cmq è normale che ho una temperatura sui 60à
<glpiana> raff0z: bene :)
<raff0z> 60°
<glpiana> raff0z: non so
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: come la montavi prima? automaticamente all'avvio o a mano?
<raff0z> guarda qua :
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735135/
<raff0z> sembra che anche la GPU sia a 60°
<filo1234> io leggo 55.5
<filo1234> e poi quel virtual device cosa sarebbe
<filo1234> ?
<raff0z> un sec
<raff0z>  :D
<raff0z> che m ero scorda di fare il detect xD un sec
<raff0z> intanto mentre fa il detect per caso sapete come faccio a ridurre thunderbird nella tray ? (cioè nell'icona mail )
<polis> ciaoooooooooooo
<polis> ho problemi nell avvio con kubuntu, mi dice unita disco per /temp non ancora pronta o non presente
<polis> premere i per ignorare o m per mount manuaòe
<filo1234> premi i
<polis> o f mi pare per correggere gli errori
<filo1234> e poi vediamo che hai combinato
<filo1234> se premi i si avvia?
<polis> si
<polis> se ignoro si
<jester-> filo1234: sa di opzione grub rootdelay
<polis> ma aprrosssimo riavvio mi rompe sempre questo messaggio
<polis> lo appena installato da ieri il kubuntu
<filo1234> polis: ripeto
<filo1234> premi i
<filo1234> e poi vediamo che hai combinato
<polis> si si funziona
<polis> filo1234:
<filo1234> -.-
<polis> ù_ù
<filo1234> polis: vabè adesso sei su ubuntu?
<polis> si
<filo1234> ecco
<polis> KUBUNTU uso io
<filo1234> apri un terminale e posta  cat /etc/fstab  su pastebin
<polis> ok
<polis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735143/
<polis> mi sa che ce danno :(
<filo1234> polis: hai 2 hd?
<polis> si
<polis> uno con win 7
<polis> un altro con kubuntu
<polis> ed un terzo  cotrreggo per i dati
<filo1234> polis: sudo blkid
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735145/
<filo1234> uhm sembra tutto ok
<filo1234> polis: fai vede anche sudo fdisk -l
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735151/
<filo1234> polis: io farei una cosa...avvierei una live e fare un controllo delle partizioni linux
<filo1234> farei*
<polis> capito
<polis> avvio la live
<polis>  epoi
<polis> ?
<filo1234> per prima cosa...se poi persiste, magari vediamo di capire se è un problema di ritardo nel boot
<polis> cosa faccio dopo che avvio la live
<polis> ce qualche utility
<polis> ?
<filo1234> polis: poi con sudo fdisk -l  guardi qual'è la partizione linux che dovrebbe essere /dev/sdb5
<filo1234> e poi fai sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb5
<polis> ok
<polis> e selo do adesso cvhe fa?
<filo1234> uan volta finito riavvii e vedi un po'.. e ci risentiamo
<polis> ok
<polis> ma questo e giusto             ext4    errors=remount
<polis> questo errorrs remount
<polis> messo li
<filo1234> è giusto
<polis> credevo che era quello il problema
<polis> ma ca... appena installato da ieri e mi da problemi :(
<polis> senza aver toccato nulla :(
<raff0z> arieccomi
<raff0z> dicevo ho fatto il detect
<raff0z> ma la situazione è quella
<raff0z> sempre sui 60°
<raff0z> e non so cos'è il dispositivo virtuale
<raff0z> è normale?
<raff0z> rifaccio il paste
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735135/
<filo1234> polis: a mio parere il problema sono le partizioni
<polis> ok
<filo1234> il grub ci mette un po' di più perchè hai messo come prima partizione la swap
<filo1234> e la / è alla fine del disco...quindi grub impiega più tempo a trovare il file di boot
<filo1234> polis: possiamo fare una prova
<polis> adopo ciao
<filo1234> ok
<polis> si dimmi
<filo1234> no dicevo dopo il controllo facciamo una prova con il rootdelay
<filo1234> ma prima voglio capire se le partizioni sono ok
<polis> ah
<polis> ma dimmi selo naciio ora uql comando
<polis> ?
<polis> sudo  ecc
<filo1234> non è un comando è un'opzione da mettere in grub
<polis> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb5
<filo1234> no
<polis> questo qua dico
<filo1234> devi farlo da live
<jester-> polis: se lo fai con la partizone montata scassi tutto
<polis> :(((((((((((((((8
<polis> che succede ch edevi riformattare
<polis> :(
<jester-> polis: dasi sudo touch /forcefsck che la fa da solo al boot
<polis> ok asp ch elo mancio
<polis> lancio
<polis> ok riavvio grz ciao
<ufficioM> quit
<gigirock> ma in ubuntu 1110 dove si imposta lo screensaver ?
<glpiana> gigirock: non si imposta
<raff0z> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> raff0z: dimmi
<raff0z> senti prima ho installato il vecchio kernel
<raff0z> ma vbox non mi funge perchè dovrebbe ricompilare la sua roba
<raff0z> e ho notato che non ce la fa perchè mi dice nel log che gli mancano i sorgenti
<raff0z> io ho installato il
<raff0z> v2.6.39.4-oneiric
<raff0z> quindi come posso fare ?
<raff0z> o meglio dove trovo i sorgenti e dove li devo mettere poi?
<gigirock> glpiana, ma veramente n esiste ?
<raff0z> glpiana niente?
<raff0z> vabè io ora devo andare un attimo ci sentiamo dopo :D
<glpiana> raff0z: dammi il link esatto da dove hai scaricato il kernel
<raff0z> eccomi glpiana
<raff0z> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.4-oneiric/
<glpiana> raff0z: che pacchetti hai scaricato e installato?
<Dreeg> eccomi.. glpiana mi dicono di chiedere ancora a te, scusa se rompo xD
<raff0z> headers amd64 e l image
<Dreeg> Ho aperto skype, l'ho ridotto a Tray ma non c'è più xD dov'è finito?
<raff0z> hai unity?
<raff0z> Dreeg hai unity?
<glpiana> raff0z: installa dkms
<glpiana> raff0z: poi reinstall virtualbox e mostrami l'errore
<raff0z> già installato
<raff0z> già fatto xD
<raff0z> nel log mi dice
<raff0z> che non trova i sorgenti
<glpiana> !enter | raff0z
<ubot-it> raff0z: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<raff0z> Makefile:172: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Arresto.
<raff0z> scusami
<glpiana> raff0z: ma non serve il kernel source per vbox -.-
<glpiana> mostrami tutto il log su pastebin
<raff0z> ok
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735191/
<raff0z> visto?
<Dreeg> No ho Xubuntu
<meluste> buongiorno signori tra poco avrò tra le mani un asus eee pc 701 (qualle con lo schermo da 7") che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate (sono rimasto a quando c'era la NBR) tenendo conto che punto ad usarlo in uno dei seguenti modi: xbmc; condivisione di file nella rete; printserver. o tutti e tre se possibile
<bobbybong> meluste, è quello con l'sd da 4 giga?
<meluste> si bobbybong
<bobbybong> non so
<meluste> mi sembra di capire che non c'è più xubuntu, o si?
<bobbybong> se parti dalla minimal e metti poco
<bobbybong> xbuntu c'è lubuntu anche meglio
<Dreeg> Si che c'è.. cell'ho! xD
<Dreeg> 11.10
<Dreeg> Lubuntu lo metterò sul portatile quando me lo farò (prossimamente)
<meluste> ok, minimal cosa ha (o non ha)? voglio risparmiare al massimo le risorse grafiche per far girare xbmc...
<bobbybong> ma con la swap e il sistema operativo 4 giga sono pochi per una lubuntu
<SDOC> salve a tutti, spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi: ho ubuntu 11.10 e con firefox navigo tranquillamente su internet mentre "il sistema" sembrerebbe non riuscire a connettersi infatti né thunderbird né il gestore di aggiornamenti riesce a comunicare con l'esterno... Non ho smanettato con nessun firewall... qualche idea? Grazie.
<bobbybong> meluste, minimal 20 mega lubuntu xbuntu 700 mega la minimal ha il kernel apt e giusto qualcola a fare funzionare tutto installi di seguito cosa ti serve
<bobbybong> qualcosa*
<bobbybong> non ha X non hai interfaccia grafica
<meluste> notare che posso usare tutti e 4 i giga... avrà attaccato un HD esterno, la minimal a questo punto mi sembra troppo scarna per le mie capacità
<bobbybong> meluste, dell'hdesterno ci fai una pippa
<glpiana> raff0z: che evrsione di vbox installi?
<raff0z> l ultima
<raff0z> 4.1
<meluste> nel senso che non ci metto i dati da condividere...
<bobbybong> al limite puoi installare la home nell'espansione sd
<glpiana> raff0z: dal sito oracle o da repo?
<raff0z> sito sito
<SDOC> qualche idea per il mio prroblema?
<meluste> anche, senza dubbio... ma anche se lubuntu fosse 1G ne ho ancora tre per istallare xbmc...
<glpiana> raff0z: dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox   e mostrami tutto l'output
<meluste> o sbaglio?
<raff0z_> arieccomi http://paste.ubuntu.com/735199/
<raff0z_> era caduta la conn
<glpiana> raff0z_: dpkg -l |  grep virtualbox
<meluste> beh grazie a tutti, specialmente bobbybong vedrò di mirare a qualcossa con poco impatto sul HD
<meluste> ciaooooo
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735210/
<glpiana> raff0z_: sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-qt
<glpiana> raff0z_: hai la 32 o la 64 bit?
<raff0z_> fatto ... 64
<glpiana> raff0z_: dimmi quando ha terminato la disistallazione
<raff0z_> fatto
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana esistono programmi per recuperare una partizione con ubuntu? prima con gparted ne ho ridotto la grandezza, adesso non riesco neanche a mantarla
<glpiana> raff0z_: apri un terminale e scrivi: wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.6/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: non so se prima hai risposto all amia domanda. monti in automatico all'avvio o manualmente?
<Drizamanuber> automatico
<raff0z_> ok ma è quello che avevo già scaricato :D
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho provato a montarla manualmente con /dev/sda*, ma non c'è niente da fare, però se faccio un blkid, la vedo
<glpiana> eccecredo, che è quell'aterisco?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: comunque dai sudo fdisk -l     e metti su pastebin
<Drizamanuber> il numero della partizione
<glpiana> raff0z_: fa niente, mi serve sapere dov'è :)
<glpiana> raff0z_: dimmi quando l'hai tirato giù
<raff0z_> ok
<raff0z_> fatto
<Drizamanuber> ok glpiana
<glpiana> raff0z_: scrivi: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb
<raff0z_> ok
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735219/
<raff0z_> mi sa che mancano gli header :D
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana:  la partizione in questione è la sda5
<Drizamanuber_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/735221/
<glpiana> raff0z_: ma non hai detto di averli installati?
<raff0z_> si
<raff0z_> ma
<raff0z_> si vede che non l ha fatto :D
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> raff0z_: spe vediamo. dpkg -l |  grep linux-header
<raff0z_> devo riavviare o reintallo vbox dopo gli header?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/735222/
<raff0z_> si me li da
<glpiana> raff0z_: voglio vederlo io
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_: hai ridimensionato con gparted?
<raff0z_> però gli ho detto  di reinstallarli ora
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735226/
<Drizamanuber_> sì
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: adesso se faccio gparted, in fianco a lla partizione c'è il simbolo del divieto d'accesso
<glpiana> raff0z_: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.4-oneiric/linux-headers-2.6.39-02063904_2.6.39-02063904.201108040905_all.deb
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_: secondo me hai combinato qualche pasticcio
<glpiana> cosa c'era sopra?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: io ne sono convinto!!!
<raff0z_> scaricato
<raff0z_> lo installo?
<glpiana> raff0z_: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.39-02063904_2.6.39-02063904.201108040905_all.deb
<raff0z_> fatto
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735230/
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: dati del negozio aggiornati, per fortuna ho un backup di settimana scorsa
<glpiana> raff0z_: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_: prova a riformattarlo allora
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735234/
<Drizamanuber_> asspetto ancora un po', prima sento un  mio amico che fa il programmatore, ha detto che con win ci sono dei programmini free che recuperano i dati
<glpiana> raff0z_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-4.1
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: adesso devo scappare, ci sentiamo!!!
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_: quelli ci sono anche per linux, testdisk e photorec
<Drizamanuber_> ah!!!
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735236/
<raff0z_> non lo installa
<raff0z_> re*
<glpiana> raff0z_: giusto. sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-4.1          e poi di nuovo: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735238/
<raff0z_> niente
<glpiana> raff0z_: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.4-oneiric/linux-headers-2.6.39-02063904-generic_2.6.39-02063904.201108040905_amd64.deb
<raff0z_> fatto
<glpiana> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.39-02063904-generic_2.6.39-02063904.201108040905_amd64.deb
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735240/
<glpiana> raff0z_: ok: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb
<raff0z_> lo devo rimuovere prima?
<glpiana> raff0z_: se non te lo fa installare sì
<glpiana> a tra poco
<raff0z_> dovrebbe averlo preso
<raff0z_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735246/
<raff0z_> si funziona
<raff0z_> ma in pratica scaricavo gli header sbagliati????
<raff0z_> cosi la prossima volta sono preparato glpiana :D
<glpiana> raff0z_, dunque, come è andata sta volta?
<raff0z_> funziona
<raff0z_> però non capisco
<glpiana> cosa?
<raff0z_> perchè l avevo installati gli header :S
<raff0z_> insomma che è successo ? XD
<glpiana> raff0z_, no, degli header andavano installati tutti e due i pacchetti, l'amd64 e l'all
<glpiana> a fra un po'
<raff0z_> aaaaaaaa
<raff0z_> ok grazie
<raff0z_> perfetto :D
<raff0z_> buono a saperlo :D
<raff0z_> grazie ancora ciaoooo
<FloodBotIt1> raff0z_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filtro> salve ragazzi
<filtro> come faccio a creare una connessione ad-hoc
<filtro> premetto di usare xubuntu
<lorenzo> ciao a tutti
<lorenzo> e' disponbile tsclientp per ubuntu 11.10?
<lorenzo> tsclient intendevo...
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<Ryo_> salve
<cristian_c> ciao, mi avevano suggerito di utilizzare udev riguardo alla possibilità di disattivare lo strumento di gestione codici dei tasti della tastiera
<cristian_c> per attivare quello di un altro programma
<cristian_c> si è scoperto che non è xev a gestire i codici, ma allora qual'è lo strumento che attualmente gestisci i codici su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *gestisce
<Abraham> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Abraham
<ubot-it> Abraham: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Abraham> ah ok
<Abraham> innanzitutto volevo sapere se questo era il posto giusto per un niubbo come me....
<alecv> salve
<alecv> volevo provare ie4linux
<cristian_c> Abraham, lol
<cristian_c> *ies4linux
<cristian_c> vorraidire
<cristian_c> *vorrai dire
<alecv> x una s... che pighnoli :)
<alecv> yes ies4linux
<alecv> sul sito c'è una guida ufficiale mi fa scaricare wine ma vedo che il comando che scrive mi da errore
<alecv> puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> alecv, è nei repo ufficiali l'applicazione
<cristian_c> ?
<alecv> no
<alecv> c'è una guida nel wiki ufficiale xò
<cristian_c> alecv, c'entra nulla
<cristian_c> qui soltanto supporto per pacchetti presenti nei repo ufficiali
<alecv> c'è solo wine
<alecv> ma diverse versioni
<cristian_c> appunto
<alecv> e non so quale installare
<cristian_c> di wine?
<alecv> yes
<cristian_c> alecv, quella dei repo
<cristian_c> :)
<alecv> c'è wine 1.2 winw wine1.0 wine greco
<alecv> for dummies
<alecv> ce n'è per tutti i gusti
<alecv> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> controllo
<alecv> se lo installo da terminale mi da questo errore
<alecv> gpg: non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi.  <=== cosi risponde il terminale
<alecv> ho dato questo commando
<alecv>  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<cristian_c> !pastebin | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> alecv, perché usi gpg?
<alecv> xchè cosi ho trovato nella guida
<cristian_c> per installare i programmi dei repo ufficiali non tilizzo alcun comando gpg
<cristian_c> *utilizzo
<cristian_c> evidentemente hai sbagliato
<alecv> che ne so io, le guide sono fatte x essere copiate e incollate senza chiedere troppo :P
<cristian_c> alecv, le guide sono fatte per essere capite :P
<alecv> uahsua
<alecv> se le spoiegassero
<cristian_c> alecv, installa wine versione repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> alecv, quale versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<alecv> 10.04
<cristian_c> ok
<alecv> lubuntu a dire la verità
<alecv> sarebbe lucid vero?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> installa wine, wine 1.0 o wine1.2
<alecv> quale mi consigli?
<cristian_c> il più aggiornato di solito
<cristian_c> e poi è presente in universe
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<alecv> quindi la 1.2? ho scaricato quella
<alecv> yes, sul sito dice quella :D
<cristian_c> bene
<alecv> ma tu hai provato ies4linux<?
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo sinceramente
<alecv> purtroppo x lavoro mi serve explorer
<cristian_c> anche ies4linux si trova nei repo ufficiali?
<cristian_c> alecv, c'è il dual boot anche
<alecv> ies 4linux no
<cristian_c> !chat | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> cristian_c, siccome devo travasare dei dati da una piattaforma web ad un'altra
<alecv> preferivo rimanere tutto in linux
<cristian_c> alecv, quindi tiobbligano ad utilizzare ie?
<cristian_c> *ti obbligano
<alecv> si ancora x poco, ho chiuso il mandato, ma devo travasare i dati dalla loro piattaforma alla nuova (che pè compatibile con firefox e chrome
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> alecv, mi sembra un buon motivo per utilizzare ies4linux :)
<cristian_c> sempre che il download sia ancora attivo
<alecv> si, spero x poco :D
<cristian_c> ma devi domandare nell'altro canale che ti è stato indicato
<alecv> sul portatile ho solo lubuntu
<cristian_c> questo è il chan di supporto ufficiale
<alecv> e nn ci sono alternative supportate? :D
<cristian_c> se non c'è nei repo, dovresti domandare agli sviluppatori di ubutnu di pacchettizzare il programma inserendolo nei repo ufficiali se è possibile
<cristian_c> ma non capisco qual'è il problema
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<alecv> no nessun problema, di la non rispondono, parlavano di politica :D
<cristian_c> alecv, puoi domandare comunque
<cristian_c> il punto è che non puoi farlo qui :)
<alecv> ho provato :D
<alecv> x questo chiedo una alternativa supportata :D mi sposto di la
<cristian_c> sì, fai bene a spostarti
<polis_> ciao
<polis_> jester-:  c6
<polis_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chiccorm> ciao
<chiccorm> one question please
<chiccorm> ki mi puo aiutare?
<polis_> esponi vhi puo ti aiuta
<chiccorm> ok
<chiccorm> niente....volevo sapere come si installa con l'usb ubuntu
<romeopapa> una domanda, i driver per stamoante per red hat o SuSe Linux, sono compatibili con UBUNTU?
<cristian_c> !usb | chiccorm
<ubot-it> chiccorm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> !alien | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Alien
<chiccorm> thanks ubot
<corsairtux> ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 11.04 e dopo un aggiornamento il computer non si avvia più :-( si blocca alla scheramta con scritto ubuntu e con i 5 pallini di sotto :-( idee^?
<cristian_c> corsairtux, quale aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ?
<corsairtux> cristian_c, adesso non ricordo con precisione cosa ha installato il computer è così da due settimane(sono stato parecchio fuori casa)
<romeopapa> cristian_C, capito...
<corsairtux> se non ricordo male tra i vari aggiornamenti c'era pure il kernel
<cristian_c> corsairtux, puoi controllare però
<corsairtux> cristian_c,  come?
<cristian_c> Cronologia
<corsairtux> cristian_c,  non mi si avvia il computer --> non posso controllare...
<cristian_c> corsairtux, hai ragione
<cristian_c> ma anche sì, forse
<cristian_c> corsairtux, magari la cronologia si trova anche in qualche file
<corsairtux> inoltre premendo ctrl+alt+f1 non mi si apre il terminale
<cristian_c> e magari l'interfaccia grafica le va a prendere lì le informazioni
<corsairtux> e non c'è traccia del grub
<corsairtux> ho solo ubuntu su questa macchina
<cristian_c> va beh, comunque la live parte
<corsairtux> questo si
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> quindi basta che vai a cercare il file giusto
<cristian_c> il file che contiene la cronologia
<corsairtux> percaso sai già di quale file si tratta? se no cerco su google
<cristian_c> corsairtux, beh, una googlata non ti farebbe male
<cristian_c> dovrei cercare anch'io
<corsairtux> vediamo se trovo qualcosa
<chiccorm> ubot ma da windows come si crea sto disco con usb
<cristian_c> !bot | chiccorm
<ubot-it> chiccorm: descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ubot-it, grazie!
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> corsairtux, prova a guardare in /var/cache/apt/archives
<corsairtux> è una cartella
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> vedi un po' cosa c'è dentro
<glpiana> corsairtux, /var/log/dpkg.log
<glpiana> corsairtux, riesci a entrare da recovery?
<cristian_c> glpiana, non appare il grub
<cristian_c> glpiana, può usare soltanto la live
<glpiana> cristian_c, può visualizzarlo tenendo premuto shift all'avvio
<corsairtux> dpkg.log è vuoto
<glpiana> corsairtux, adesso sei da live?
<corsairtux> si
<corsairtux> una live vecchiotta.. 10.10
<corsairtux> però ho trovato un altro file
<cristian_c> corsairtux, ovviamente si parla della partizione su cui è installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> non del live cd
<corsairtux> si chiama come l'altro ma con .1 alla fine
<glpiana> corsairtux, allora facciamo una csa prima. riavvia il pc. come vedi e schermate iniziali del bios premi il tasto shift
<corsairtux> cristian_c, tranquillo :-)
<cristian_c> glpiana, questo non gliel'ho chiesto :)
<glpiana> corsairtux, tienilo premuto fino a che non ti appare il menu di grub, quindi scegli recovery mode
<glpiana> corsairtux, se riesci a visualizzare il menu di recovery, scegli un ashell di root e dai il comando: dpkg --configure -a
<corsairtux> glpiana, avevo provato ma non sembrava funzionare..
<glpiana> corsairtux, va tenuto premuto molto a lungo
<glpiana> non basta pigiarlo e via
<corsairtux> un attimo poi provo intanto sembro aver trovato qualcosa
<glpiana> corsairtux, ok, se invece non riesci ad arrivare al menu di cui sopra, torna da live e vediamo di fare chroot
<corsairtux> paste.ubuntu.com/735378/
<glpiana> corsairtux, 31 ottobre a quanto leggo
<corsairtux> sisi
<corsairtux> è da circa due settimane che il computer non mi si avvia..
<corsairtux> quindi è plausibile come data
<glpiana> corsairtux, prova da recovery
<glpiana> poi se non va vediamo un chroot
<corsairtux> funziona il grub :-)
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> quindi puoi usare la cronologia del software center o delgestore pacchetti
<corsairtux> do il seguente comando?  dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> corsairtux, sì
<corsairtux> fatto
<corsairtux> non ha dato nessun output
<cristian_c> ah, da riga di comando è il ripristino, mi eroc scordato Xd
<cristian_c> corsairtux, hai detto che non ti si avvia più il sistema dagli aggiornamenti apt in poi?
<glpiana> corsairtux, è in rete il pc?
<corsairtux> mmm si è collegato al modem tramite ehternet
<glpiana> corsairtux, dai: apt-get update
<corsairtux> ok ... adesso?
<glpiana> corsairtux, apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> corsairtux, installa roba?
<corsairtux> sembrerebbe di si
<glpiana> ok, aspettiamo finisca
<corsairtux> ha scaricato poca roba comunque
<corsairtux> 12 kb..
<corsairtux> provo a riavviare
<corsairtux> ^
<corsairtux> ?
<FloodBotIt1> corsairtux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> ok, riavvia, se non va rientra in recovery
<corsairtux> non va
<corsairtux> rientro in recovery
<glpiana> corsairtux, intando spiegami che vuol dire " non va"
<glpiana> più precisamente cosa fa?
<corsairtux> ciò che succedeva prima.. all'avvio del computer appare la schermata viola, la scritta ubuntu al centro ed i pallini di sotto che inizialmente sono bianchi, poi ma mano diventano rossi.
<glpiana> e fin qui è normale... poi?
<corsairtux> quando sono tutti rossi l'avvio si ferma in quel punto ...
<corsairtux> potrei stare ore ed ore ma non succede niente
<glpiana> corsairtux, che versione è?
<corsairtux> 11.04
<glpiana> corsairtux, ok. dimmi quando sei in recovery
<corsairtux> pronto..
<corsairtux> devo aprire nuovamente il terminale?
<glpiana> corsairtux, apri la console di root
<glpiana> corsairtux, il tuo utente come si chiama?
<corsairtux> corsair
<glpiana> corsairtux, scrivi: su corsair
<glpiana> ora al posto di # dovresti avere $
<glpiana> confermi?
<corsairtux> esatto
<glpiana> corsairtux, scrivi: startx
<corsairtux> è cambiato il prompt
<corsairtux> ok appare il seguente errore.. Fatal server error: no screens found Please consult the X.org. etc...
<corsairtux> le ultime tre righe sono:
<glpiana> corsairtux, oki, scrivi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> corsairtux, dimmi se il file esiste
<corsairtux> xinit: giving up xinit unable to connect to X server: connection refused xiniti:server error
<glpiana> corsairtux, esiste o no?
<corsairtux> si esiste ma mi viene un dubbio... praticamente ho seguito un corso all'uni.. sulla programmazione su piattaforma cuda
<glpiana> corsairtux, e?
<corsairtux> (NVIDIA)
<corsairtux> ed ho dovuto installare i driver proprietari
<corsairtux> ma non da apt-get
<glpiana> corsairtux, presi dal sito
<corsairtux> si installano tramite uno script che è fornito
<corsairtux> esatto
<corsairtux> potrebbe essere questo il problema?
<glpiana> hai idea se li hai ancora sul pc?
<corsairtux> mmm mi pare di si controllo subito
<corsairtux> un attimo..
<glpiana> corsairtux, o addirittura lo script che avevi usato
<corsairtux> si c'è il .run dei driver
<corsairtux> provo a reinstallarli
<jkwl> come si installa un applicazione che sia una versione precedente?
<corsairtux> ci vorrà qualche minuto
<glpiana> corsairtux, ok, fai tranquillo
<glpiana> jkwl, boh, si può cercare sugli archivi se c'è. di che si tratta?
<jkwl> parlo in genere
<glpiana> jkwl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ vedi se qui riesci a trovare quello che ti serve
<jester-> jkwl: forzi la versione del pacco in synaptic se possibile
<jester-> e poi lo blocchi
<jkwl> mmm detto così non credo di riuscirci
<corsairtux> glpiana,
<corsairtux> risolto :-)
<corsairtux> grazie
<jester-> jkwl: se non c'è installa synaptic e aprilo
<corsairtux> grazie anche a  cristian_c
<cristian_c> corsairtux, certo però che mica l'avevi detto di aver scaricato i driver proprietari Xd
<cristian_c> forse avresti risparmiato tempo
<cristian_c> :)
<corsairtux> hai ragione ma non me lo ricordavo
<corsairtux> c'ho pensato appena mi ha detto di dare startx
<cristian_c> :D
<ciccio> con quale programma mi conviene installare ubuntu su mac os x lion??
<cristian_c> non abbiamo la palla di etro
<cristian_c> *vetro :)
<jester-> ciccio: lol
<cristian_c> jester-, forse intendeva virtualizzare su parallels
<jester-> ciccio: = cambiare una bella gnocca con una racchia gobba
<jester-> ciccio: virtualizza cn virtualbox che c'è pure per mac
<jester-> paralles e vmware fusion si pagano
<ciccio> intendevo dire stalare paralelamente a lion ubuntu
<jester-> è un po laborioso
<glpiana> corsairtux, :)
<cristian_c> bootcamp
<jkwl> jester- grande, già che sono riuscito ad aprire il programma giusto
<cristian_c> ed è preinstallato sicuramente
<jester-> ciccio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<porbia> vorrei caricare ubuntu su un notebook packard. posso caricare ubuntu 11.10 per desktop o mi serve una versione diversa? qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<ciccio> ho provato con "assistente boot camp" (che é preistallato) ma a quanto ho capito installa solo win7
<jester-> jkwl: clicca la lente, metti per nome e cerca il pacchetto
<jkwl> fatto
<jester-> jkwl: posizionati sopra al pacchetto in questione
<jester-> jester-: menu pacchetto e vedi se forza versione è attiva
<cristian_c> ciccio, strano
<jkwl> no
<ciccio> o provato anche con virtual box non riesce a trovare lion considera il pc vergine
<ciccio> ho*
<jester-> ciccio: vibox lo installi in lion
<jester-> e poi linux in vbox
<cristian_c> ciccio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PassareAUbuntu/DaMacosx
<ciccio> è una macchina virtuale??
<cristian_c> no, forse non è utle :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<jkwl> intano ho anche da installare un pacchetto che da Impossibile trovare il pacchetto X
<jester-> ciccio: vbox serve a creare e ad usare macchina virtuale
<jester-> linux su un mac fa una barbina figura con lion, a meno che uno non voglia smanettare
<jkwl> cambiare una bella gnocca con una racchia gobba <--quale os sarebbe la gnocca?
<jester-> jkwl: osx naturalmente, tromba pure molto meglio della racchia
<ciccio> vbox si riesce a scaricare tramite torrent gratis??
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> ciccio: prendi pure il manuale https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<jester-> ciccio: e VirtualBox 4.1.6 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<ciccio> fatto
<ciccio> jester- fatto
<jester-> ciccio: installalo
<ciccio> fatto
<jester-> aprilo e fatti la virtuale facendogli usare la iso di ubuntu
<jester-> ciccio: leggi il man https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Documentation
<ciccio> mi chiede :Scegli il tipo del file che desideri utilizzare per il nuovo disco virtuale. Se non pensi di utilizzarlo con altri programmi di virtualizzazione, puoi lasciare inalterata questa opzione. Cosa metto?  VDI o Vmdk o VHD o HDD
<glpiana> ciccio, hai esigenze particolari?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | ciccio qui ci son le guide per installare le macchine virtuali
<ubot-it> ciccio qui ci son le guide per installare le macchine virtuali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<ciccio> no vorrei soltanto che quando accendo mi chiedesse se aprire lion o ubutu ho controlato le guide non cè la finestra che mi appare
<cristian_c> è strano che sul wiki non sia indicato come installare ubuntu con bootcamp
<glpiana> ciccio, non penso ti serva virtualbox per fare quello che vuoi fare
<ciccio> e allora de devo fare
<ciccio> ??
<ciccio> che*
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> ciccio, la 11.04?
<ciccio> 11.04 di cosa??
<neramarea> qualcuno pratico di gparted?
<cristian_c> ciccio, la versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | neramamrea
<ubot-it> neramamrea: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ciccio> no ho la 11.10
<cristian_c> ciccio, quindi vorresti installare Maverick su mac, giusto?
<jkwl> neramarea io l'ho usato molto questi ultimi 30 giorni, ma dipende da che ti serve
<neramarea> ho eliminato una partizione di swap inutile. ora ho due spazi non allocati: uno da 15 gb (che mi serve: sto tentando di capire come funziona caine 2.5), e uno da 2 gb (la swap eliminata). in mezzo c'è una sda7 su cui ho backbox. come faccio a "sommare" i due spazi non allocati?
<cristian_c> caine?
<glpiana> neramarea, facci vedere sudo fdisk -l
<jkwl> quindi sono "separati" da sda7 (backbox)?
<cristian_c> neramarea, visto che la cosa si può fare soltanto con spazi contigui, potresti inzialmente spostare la partizione di backbox verso destra
<jkwl> glp eheh metodo veloce ed efficace
<cristian_c> *inizialmente
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/735457/ anche se ora sda4 non lo vedo... ma con gparted si vede...
<jester-> neramarea: caine 2.5 sarebbe?
<ciccio> cristian_c considerami un bambino di 10 anni: vorrei installare parallelamente a lion ubuntu in modo che quando accendo il mac mi chieda se avviare ubuntu o lion. Cosa devo fare??
<jkwl> quoto cristian (lo avrei detto)
<jkwl> ciccio partiziona? lo sai fare?
<neramarea> jester- cristian_c caine 2.5 è una distro ubuntu-based con un tool di analisi forense...
<ciccio> no
<glpiana> neramarea, back box è su sda6? ed è una distro di linux pure quella?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciccio, devi installare la 11.10 su mac, giusto?
<neramarea> ubuntu su sda1, backtrack su sda6, backbox su sda7
<cristian_c> quindi un modo è farlo con bootcamp
<cristian_c> il problema è come
<cristian_c> *per
<ciccio> ho scaricato la iso è la devo istallare
<cristian_c> **è
<ciccio> installare*
<glpiana> ciccio, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=481784.0
<jester-> ciccio: leggi le guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<glpiana> ciccio, vedi quello e post simili
<glpiana> ciccio, meglio  i link di jester-
<cristian_c> eh, ma c'è scritto: "Ci sei riuscito?!? L'ultima versione di bootcamp (4.0) con Lion, non permette di creare la partizione su cui installare Linux!!"
<jester-> ciccio: non ti garba vbox? visto che non sembri tanto pratico rischi di fottere tutto e rimanere senza os
<ciccio> si ma costa
<jester-> ciccio: cosa costa
<ciccio> vbox
<jester-> ciccio: trolli o cosa
<jester-> ciccio: lo ha preso e installato e non ti ha chiesto nulla, o sbaglio
<ciccio> io non ho istallato vbox
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> ...state studiando il mio fdisk o mi avete abbandonato?
<glpiana> neramarea, mi sto perdendo, confermami che tu vuoi mantenee il contenuto di sda7
<cristian_c> neramarea, l'idea è quella di spostare a destra la partzione di backbox
<ciccio> io ho installato quel link che i hai detto tu poco fa e basta
<cristian_c> *partizione
<ciccio> ok ho installato virtualbox ora che faccio?
<jester-> ciccio: aprilo almeno
<jester-> o pensi che ti legga nel pensiero
<ciccio> fatto
<jester-> ciccio: crea una macchina e setta in cd di leggere la iso che penso avrai scaricato
<jester-> ciccio: ti ho dato anche il link del manuale
<neramarea> glpiana devo mantenere il contenuto di tutto. il bootloader è su sda6 (backtrack). backbox sì, è un'latra distro linux. tra sda6 e sda7 ci sono 14.87 gb non allocati, e tra sda7 e sda5 (swap solaris) ci sono 2 gb non allocati. volevo capire come unire i due spazi non allocati
<ciccio> fatto lo settato con la iso
<jester-> ciccio: termina la configurazione e lancia la macchina che installa
<glpiana> neramarea, ok, ora ho capito
<neramarea> cristian_c questa è la risposta di gparted allo spostamento: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/735476/ sai, non vorrei far danni...
<ciccio> ora mi chiede se installare o provare ubuntu
<cristian_c> neramarea, non pensavo partissi in quarta
<cristian_c> e non pensavo ci fosse un'opzione diretta
<neramarea> cristian_c posso annullare.... non ho applicato le modifiche...
<cristian_c> annulla, annulla
<cristian_c> prima ragionaiamo
<cristian_c> *ragioniamo
<neramarea> cristian_c glpiana jester- mi va bene anche allargare la partizione di backbox (sda7), in modo da farle utilizzare anche quei 2 gb residui... ma, ripeto, non so come muovermi...
<jester-> neramarea: caine 2.5 sarebbe?
<ciccio> jester- fatto mi chiede se instalare o provare
<ciccio> installare*
<cristian_c> è un'altra distro
<jester-> ciccio: installa
<ciccio> ok
<neramarea> jester- di nuovo? ;-) è una distro basata su natty con un tool di analisi "forense"...
<neramarea> azz... tocca fuggire, ragazzi. torno più tardi. grazie della disponibilità, intanto
<ciccio> mi dice che non e stato trovato nessun sistema operativo e ci sono due opzioni: cancella il disco o altro (ridimensiona partizioni)
<ciccio> jester- che faccio?
<jester-> ciccio: lasci che installi
<ciccio> mi dice che non e stato trovato nessun sistema operativo e ci sono due opzioni: cancella il disco o altro (ridimensiona partizioni)
<jester-> ciccio: poi devi installa le exstensions e gli add ons
<jester-> ciccio: batti sempre enter
<jester-> ciccio: il disco lo devi far creare
<Maiden89> Ciao a tutti
<ciccio> jester-mi dice che non e stato trovato nessun sistema operativo e ci sono due opzioni: cancella il disco o altro (ridimensiona partizioni) se scelgo il primo cancello lion scelgo il secondo?
<jkwl> cancella il disco
<jester-> ciccio: non cancelli lion visto che è una virtuale
<jester-> jkwl: conosci bene vbox?
<jkwl> vmware...
<ciccio> dice che verra cancellato qualunque file presente su disco siete sicure? jkwl jester-
<jester-> ciccio: vai avanti
<jkwl> sicure no.. sicuri si
<cristian_c> lol
<ciccio> sta installando sicuri che non cancella lion
<jkwl> jester- vbox = Oracle VM VirtualBox ?
<jester-> jester-: yesss
<jkwl> ah si allora un po' la uso/usata
<jester-> jkwl: poi dai un'occhiata a ciccio per le exstension e addons?
<jkwl> mmm diciamo che ci provo :/ (è la parte di installazione che skippo)
<ciccio> mi chiede di riavviare il pc per poter utilizzare il nuovo SO ??
<jkwl> si, è normale
<jester-> ciccio: devi riavviare solo la virtuale. è come se fosse un pc nel pc
<ciccio> a ok
<jkwl> in effetti dalla mia frase non si capiva che non era il suo di pc da riavviare -.-
<ciccio> riavviato ho finito??
<jkwl> cosa hai riavviato di preciso?
<ciccio> solo la virtuale il lion e rimasto acceso
<ciccio> è
<jkwl> ubuntu che dice ora?
<ciccio> niente io ho una finestra con dentro ubuntu
<jkwl> già vedi il desktop?
<ciccio> si
<ciccio> posso fare quello che voglio andare su internet ascoltare musica
<jkwl> a questo punto di solito si dice <enjoy>
<ciccio> io ho gia riaviato
<jkwl> esatto ma devi stare attento a impostare la connessione su entrambi (ubuntu e lion)
<ciccio>  ora per fare si che quando accendo il pc mi chiedda se avviare lion o ubuntu che devo fare
<jkwl> ciccio non so cosa sai:
<jkwl> la virtuale ti permette di usare ubuntu come se fosse un programma
<jester-> ciccio: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ciccio> i che senso??
<jkwl> mettiamo tipo firefox
<jkwl> cioè sta dentro lion
<jester-> ciccio: VirtualBox 4.1.6 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack All platforms
<ciccio> si
<jkwl> ed è un approccio iniziale
<jester-> ciccio: poi chiudi vbox e clicchi il file
<jkwl> o un uso avanzato (dipende dai punti di vista)
<jester-> ciccio: poi devi installare le add ons anche
<jkwl> jester lui forse ha qualche idea su averli entrambi nativi
<jester-> ciccio: è come avere un pc dentro a un aptro pc, col vantaggio che non riavvii
<ciccio> ok ma quello che dico io si puo fare?
<jkwl> non vorrei che credesse che ubuntu sia una cosa che cammina tipo programma dentro l'os, non so se mi spiego
<jester-> ciccio: a parte il fatto che non capisco il vantaggio di ascoltare musica & co in linux invece che su altro os
<ciccio> no quello di prima era un esempio
<ciccio> nel senso che ubuntu e operativo e ho finito di istallare
<jester-> ciccio: osx ha le virtu di linux, cioè non servono antivirus e palle varie
<jester-> ciccio: in piu è fatto molto meglio e per es avvii con kernel a 32 o 64 bit usando le stesse applicazioni installate
<jester-> grafica a parte
<jester-> guarda la differenza fra mail e thunderbird per es
<ciccio> va bene quindi ora ho finito o devo installare altro
<jester-> ciccio: le exstension e le add ons
<jkwl> ciccio adesso ubuntu è installato virtuale (non nativo)
<jester-> o hai il sistema virtuale che non usa correttamente le periferiche
<ciccio> sul sito di virtual box??
<ciccio> riesco a scrivere se è questo che intendete
<ciccio> VirtualBox 4.1.6 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack e estenzioni sono queste??
<jester-> si
<jester-> le add on le installi non ricordo da quale menu ma serve il terminale
<ciccio> fatto
<ciccio> fatto
<jester-> ciccio: poi prova il tutto schermo e unity
<ciccio> asp non ho istallato ke add on che faccio?
<jkwl> considerando le novità delle ultime versioni i desktop che vorresti provare/scegliere ci sono: gnome2, unity, gnome3
<jkwl> nel menù dispositivi>installa guest additions
<jester-> ciccio: hai cliccato il file exstension e aperto con virtualbox
<jester-> ?
<ciccio> si
<ciccio> Installazione dell'Extension Pack /Users/Francesco/Downloads/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.14-74382.vbox-extpack non riuscita.  VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=0000000000000000 ErrInfo='VirtualBox version mismatch - expected 4.0 got 4.1'.  Codice 'uscita: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Componente: ExtPackManager Interfaccia: IExtPackManager {3295e6ce-b051-47b2-9514-2c588bfe7554} mi da questo errore
<kajino> ma il server di aggiornamenti è ancora down?
<polis> sera
<kajino> ehy
<enzotib> ciccio: evidentemente devi scaricare il pkg per 4.1, non per 4.0
<m0ngo> ciao a tutti
<kajino> ma il server di aggiornamenti è ancora down?
<ciccio> ok fatto
<enzotib> kajino: cos'è down?
<polis> il file di configurazione /home/name/.kde/share/config/libreofficerc non e scrivibile contatare l amministratore di sistema cosa è
<polis> melo da in diverse applicazziioni
<kajino> il server aggiornamenti
<kajino> (mi da errore 404)
<enzotib> polis: probabilmente hai fatto cose da root (cioè con sudo) quando non era necessario, e sono rimaste tracce
<polis> e come li tolgo
<enzotib> kajino: quale server? ho appena fatto un update ed è andato a buon fine
<m0ngo> ragazzi ho un file di questo tipo : Script shell (application/x-shellscript). Come faccio a metterlo in barra o nel menù applicazioni? quando lo aggiungo e lo faccio partire, si apre per un attimo il terminale e poi si chiude da solo
<polis> no mai cosa da root enzotib
<enzotib> polis: find ~ \! -user $USER
<polis> ok
<polis> uff neppur eil terminale posso aprire
<polis> mi da questo errore lo stesso
<polis> ecco lanciato
<ciccio> ho installato ubuntu su una macchina virtuale lo vorei mettere in parallelo al mio SO che faccio??
<kajino> enzotib, come non detto
<polis> il file di configurazione /home/name/.kde/share/config/libreofficerc non e scrivibile contatare l amministratore di sistema
<polis> lo steso
<polis> errore sempre
<polis> pure col terminale selo lancio
<polis> ma con scritto consolerc al posto di office rc
<jkwl> ciccio in parallelo devi partizionare (già detto)
<kajino> alt+f2 gksudo nautilus e vai a cancellare
<ciccio> e come si fa??
<jkwl> ciccio devi avere una certa confidenza con col computer, quanti anni hai?
<ciccio> 15
<jkwl> sai cos'è FAT32, partizione primaria, bootloader?
<ciccio> pi+
<ciccio> piè
<ciccio> à
<ciccio> asp + o -
<polis> enzotib:  leggo nei forum di dare questo comando
<polis> sudo chown -R nomelogin:nomelogin ~/.kde
<polis> lo posso dare?
<jkwl> mmm quante partizioni hai sul tuo hd ora?
<ciccio> ho la tastiera americana scusa...
<ciccio> devo andare a memoria
<jkwl> ok, no problem
<jkwl> o quanti hd hai?
<ciccio> 15
<jkwl> partizioni (dubito) o hd?
<ciccio> no
<CompaDanie> Ciao ragazzi ma firefox in ubuntu 11.10 si aggiorna da solo ? HO appena effettuato l'aggiornamento del sistema ma firefox non lo aggiorna alla versione 8 :(
<jkwl> no che?
<jkwl> quante partizioni e hd hai?
<ciccio> dove devo guardare per le hd??
<ciccio> partizioni non ne ho?
<jkwl> allora hd=hard disk
<jkwl> partizioni di sicuro ne hai una
<polis> ki mi aiuta
<jkwl> ragazzi sapete come prendere la lista server con comando irc?
<cristian_c> jkwl, cioè?
<cristian_c> e poi qui siamo offtopic
<jkwl> eh si lo so...ma siamo pure noi in irc. era una cosa tipo /listserver
<kajino> CompaDanie, penso che prima la testano poi la mettono nei repo stable.. ma forse se aggiungi i repo stable è meglio :D
<CompaDanie> kajino: oookkk grazie ;)
<m0ngo> ragazzi ho un file di questo tipo : Script shell (application/x-shellscript). Come faccio a metterlo in barra o nel menù applicazioni? quando lo aggiungo e lo faccio partire, si apre per un attimo il terminale e poi si chiude da solo
<kajino> (se hai la 11.04 o superiori puoi usare anke i repo next.. però magari ti aggiorna anche a versioni non stabili
<Dreeg> Scusatemi, ho installato ieri sera Xubuntu e ora lo sto usando ma anche dopo l'aggiornamento nelle varie finestre (ad esempio di un browser) quando scrivo in italiano mi sottolinea tutto.. dalle impostazioni ho impostato Italiano e ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti per l'italiano ma continua a sottolinearmi tutto (eppure qui su XChat corregge bene)
<cristian_c> m0ngo, ma lo script l'hai prima testato direttamente?
<m0ngo> sì, parte sia con 2 click che da terminale con ./
<m0ngo> ma quando voglio creare il lanciatore non ne vuole sapere
<cristian_c> Dreeg, io ho lo stesso problema :D
<cristian_c> m0ngo, dipende da cosa inserisci nel lanciatore
<enzotib> m0ngo: Terminal=false
<m0ngo> alla voce "tipo" ho provato sia applicazione che applicazione nel terminale
<enzotib> questo devi mettere nel lanciatore per non vedere il terminale
<m0ngo> e poi su comando
<m0ngo> mi apre la finestra per scegliere il file
<m0ngo> lo seleziono e cambio icona
<cristian_c> Dreeg, forse ho trovato il sistema
<teddy_> ciao ho il prolema elencato qui della batteria del portatile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,491454.0.html però ora sono su dconf editor ma sotto 'power manager' non trovo l'opzione use_time_for_policy
<teddy_> come fare??
<ciccio> jkwl dove devo guardare per le partizioni su mac??
<cristian_c> teddy_, versione di ubuntu?
<jkwl> spiacente non conosco il mac
<teddy_> ver 11.10
<cristian_c> Dreeg, ho risolto, e anche facilmente
<cristian_c> ^_^
<cristian_c> ciccio, ma sei riuscito ad installare infinie ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *infine
<cristian_c> teddy_, ma hai letto bene il topic?
<ciccio> si ma come virtuale
<cristian_c> ciccio, e non sei contento?
<teddy_> si l'ho letto bene devo andare su dconf editor>org>gnome>power manager e spuntare l'opzione use time for policy... che non c'è
<cristian_c> "N.B. Ho notato che il pacchetto dconf-editor non cè per oneiric."
<Dreeg> Eccomi scusatemi
<Dreeg> cristian_c dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> Dreeg, ce l'hai davanti il ampo testo in cui stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> *campo
<Dreeg> Si
<cristian_c> clic destro all'interno del campo
<Dreeg> Ma dove intendi? Per esempio sul browser?
<ciccio> non era quello che immaginavo
<cristian_c> dreeg, certo, non era quello il tuo problema?
<Dreeg> Si
<Dreeg> Ah si, c'è aggiungi dizionari!
<Dreeg> Perfetto!
<cristian_c> ciccio, cosa immaginavi?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> c'è Lingue
<Dreeg> Si
<Dreeg> e lì c'è scarica dizionari
<Dreeg> tipo
<Dreeg> grandissimo!!! xD
<FloodBotIt1> Dreeg: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> aggiungi dizionari è l'ultima voce della lista
<cristian_c> attualmente quale lingua è spuntata?
<cristian_c> Dreeg, pensa che l'ho scoperto adesso
<cristian_c> infatti mi chiedevo sempre perché non funzionava il correttore della lingua italiana
<mistya> Salve, sto provando a condividere una cartella tra Ubuntu e un mac.. ad un certo punto mi chiede il "dominio" http://imagebin.org/183669 che intende?
<cristian_c> era una cosa banale
<cristian_c> !condivisione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'condivisione'
<enzotib> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<mistya> ok, leggo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/CondividereFile
<cristian_c> è scritto windows, comunque
<mistya> uhm, devo conoscere l'ip del mac
<mistya> che non è statico
<mistya> un modo automatico tramite gui? C
<mistya> Del tipo che inserisco nome utente e password e sono dentro? (magari anche il dominio dato che non mi fa andare avanti senza)
<max230664> Non riesco a creare una cartella all'interno di una cartella con Nautilus, in pratica vado nella mia home dove esiste già la cartella pippo io voglio creare la cartella pluto come subdirectory di pippo ma nautilus mi crea pluto come subdirectory di Home.....
<Aizram> mkdir /pippo/pluto?
<Aizram> oppure vai in pippo e crei pluto ....
<max230664> ok da terminale è tutto chiaro e semplice ma è da nautilus con il mouse che non mi funziona....
<max230664> ho chiarito da solo, se non entro nella sottocartella con doppio clic del mouse non funziona...grazie aizram!
<BetaBrain> sera a todos
 * Devidino is away: Sono assente
<filo1234> !away | Devidino
<ubot-it> Devidino: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<phonix88> ciao
<phonix88> ciao ho un problema con grub2, posso chiedere qui?
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<phonix88> allora, quando riaccenndo i pc dopo che è andata via la corrente non fa i conto alla rovescia e aspetta un intervento manuale
<phonix88> ed è un problema perchè è situato in un posto difficilmente raggiungibile
<filo1234> phonix88: prova a dare sudo update-grub
<phonix88> no provo
<filo1234> phonix88: prima controlla /etc/default/grub e controlla se ci sono modifiche in tal senso
<phonix88> mo provo
<filo1234> nel caso sistema e poi dai l'update
<phonix88> faccio subito
<phonix88> a me sembra ok:
<phonix88> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<phonix88> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<phonix88> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<FloodBotIt1> phonix88: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> !paste | phonix88
<ubot-it> phonix88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<phonix88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735665/
<filo1234> phonix88: prova update-grub
<filo1234> e riavvia
<filo1234> sembra tutto ok
<filo1234> phonix88: magari fai una cosa
<filo1234> phonix88: aumenta il timeout a 5 secondi
<filo1234> giusto per provare
<filo1234> magari si risveglia :p
<phonix88> ok lo imposto e do update-grub
<Devidino> filo1234,  lo sapevo già ma xchat era impostato così scusate sistemo subito
<phonix88> ma il problema è che nn lo fa tutte le volte
<phonix88> e non capisco il perchè
<filo1234> phonix88: allora secondo me è proprio il fatto che ha solo 1 secondo
<filo1234> anche se non ha molto senso, ma ipotizzo
<phonix88> boh, avevo già provato a cambiare il valore ma sempre con numeri sotto il 5
<phonix88> ma se metto zero cosa succede?
<phonix88> accede immediatamente?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> ma 1 secondo sarebbe uguale
<filo1234> non fai in tempo a vedere il menu
<phonix88> ok si è  riacceso 3 volte su 3, con un GRUB_TIMEOUT di 5
<phonix88> :)
<filo1234> vedi un po'
<filo1234> se dura
<phonix88> ma nn c'è un modo per baypassare il conto alla rovescia, o addirittura la schermata?
<phonix88> ok ci sono riuscito (credo)
<phonix88> condivido la soluzione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735683/
<phonix88> in questo modo si aggira il meccanismo che mi causava problemi
<phonix88> grazie delle imbeccate!
<filo1234> PTKDev:
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> ha fatto la cazzata
<filo1234> PTKDev:
<filo1234> phonix88:
<PTKDev> filo1234, dimmi
<filo1234> PTKDev: no è il tab che mi ha fregato perchè era uscito PTKDev
<filo1234> pardon
<PTKDev> ahahahah xD
<filo1234> 22:40 < phonix88> grazie delle imbeccate!
<filo1234> 22:40 -!- phonix88 [~phonix88@host68-168-dynamic.50-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has left #ubuntu-it []
<filo1234> 22:40 < filo1234> PTKDev:
<filo1234> 22:40 < filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> 22:40 < filo1234> ha fatto la cazzata
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> :p
<filo1234> perchè DEVE essere un file in sola lettura
<phonix88> ???
<filo1234> seconda cosa...il grub.cfg verrà riscrittosecondo le opzioni che hai in /etc/default/grub ogni volta che aggiorni un kernel o dai un update-grub
<filo1234> phonix88: quindi la tua soluzione non è una soluzione ma una c***ta
<phonix88> scusa mi sono perso la prima
<phonix88> cq
<filo1234> 22:41 < filo1234> phonix88: comunque prima di tutto non si DEVE editare direttamente grub.cfg
<phonix88> si si deve rifare ogni  update-grub
<phonix88> oppure cercare il "template" e modificare quello
<filo1234> phonix88: ah rifai la ca**ata ado ogni upgrade
<filo1234> phonix88: none
<attempt> meglio se editi grub in /etc/default/
<filo1234> phonix88: quel file deve rimanere in lettura.
<phonix88> e allora come raggiungo lo stesso risltato?
<filo1234> phonix88: impostando in /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> come ti ho gia detto
<attempt> e poi fai l'update-grub
<attempt> ps. se leggi in cima al file c'e' l'avvertimento di non editarlo direttamente.
<phonix88> ed in fatti ho fatto così, ma lo avevo fatto anche prima di chiedere qui (con valori diversi), senza raggiungere il risultato
<phonix88> xkè sio attiva il pezzo di codice che ho postato
<phonix88> e per quello nn ho trovato impostazioni in  /etc/default/grub
<phonix88> se sai una soluzione alternativa sono ben contento di usarla!
<filo1234> phonix88: tu a cosa vuoi arrivare?
<phonix88> vogli arrivare a disattivare la funzione che disattiva il timeout
<filo1234> nel senso che non vuoi vedere il timeout?
<attempt> il timeout penso sia sempre attivo. se lo setti a 0 e' disattivo, se e' hidden true non lo vedi.
<attempt> ma c'e'. per valori superiori a 2 riesci quasi a leggere. il default e' 5 secondi.
<filo1234> boh vabè
<phonix88> aspe che ti spiego
<phonix88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735703/
<phonix88> vai alla riga 232
<phonix88> quando recordfail = 1 timeout viene impostato a -1, che (secondo me) vuol dire "disattivato"
<phonix88> ora vai a riga 80
<phonix88> è questo il problema
<attempt> in effetti...
<phonix88> lui alla riga 80 capiswsce che il pc si è spento male, e giustamente mi chiede cosa voglio fare
<attempt> ma dico se setti 5 e dai poi update-grub ti resta a quel modo?
<phonix88> si
<phonix88> ho provato 3,  5 e adesso 0
<phonix88> ma quella parte di codice rimane inalterata
<attempt> se la cambi e dai update-grub la rigenera uguale?
<phonix88> dici se cambio il timeout in  /etc/default/grub?
<attempt> phonix88 se la rigenera uguale dopo che tu la hai editata e dato update-grub devi trovare dove si legge quella funzione quando ricrea il file grub.cfg.
<attempt> no.
<attempt> tu hai editato grub.cfg
<phonix88> ok che fa in base a un "template" se modifico quello sono a posto. ma dov'è?
<attempt> rieditalo con la tua modifica, e poi dai un update-grub. se si rigenera come era prima e non tiene la tua modifica significa che si legge quella parte di codice, la deriva da un altro file.
<phonix88> ok sono uno stupidottero: bastava leggere.
<phonix88> fatto! il template è il file /etc/grub.d/00_header
<phonix88> adesso nn ho piu bisogno di fare la ca**ta ad ogni update-grub :)
<filo1234> phonix88: -1 si, significa disabilitato comunque
<filo1234> il timeout intendo
<phonix88> si perchè?
<filo1234> 23:01 < phonix88> quando recordfail = 1 timeout viene impostato a -1, che (secondo me) vuol dire "disattivato"
<filo1234> confermavo
<phonix88> ah ok, :)
<filo1234> non siamo in sync lol
<phonix88>  :)
<phonix88> :)
<phonix88> cq grazie
<attempt> no, si perche' '?  e' una risposta standard.....
<filo1234> sp ema mi sono perso hai fatto?
<filo1234> non ero al pc
<attempt> :)
<attempt> ha cambiato direttamente l'header di grub.cfg
<filo1234> eh ero rimasto a quello
<attempt> in modo che si ricrei con la linea di codice modificata a modo suo
<filo1234> ah
<attempt> non grub.cfg ma l'header
<filo1234> si scusa
<filo1234> son cotto
<Guest52934> ciao
<ryke> buonasera
<Guest52934> ryke
<ryke> ciao Guest52934
<Guest52934> ho un prob. mi puoi aiutare?
<ryke> max era piu facile
<ryke> se posso volentieri, ma non sono molto ferrato
<ryke> scrivi, magari qualcuno più in gamba legge ^_
<ryke> ^_^
<Guest52934> ho scaricato ubuntu
<Guest52934> ma non riesco ad aprirlo
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-12
<Carlin0> Guest52934, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde , possibilmente tutto su una riga
<ryke> hai scaricato ubuntu ma non si apre???
<ryke> hai scaricato la iso?
<Carlin0> con cosa cerchi di aprirlo ?
<ryke> da che sito?
<Guest52934> penso che sia perche è un file iso e con il netbook non va
<ryke> ok
<ryke> come pensi di istallarlo? virtual box o vuoi provare una istallazione normale?
<Guest52934> da ubuntu
<Guest52934> booo
<Guest52934> e dalle nove che gli sto dietro
<Carlin0> hai le idee chiare vedo ...
<Guest52934> hahahaha
<Carlin0> !installazione | Guest52934
<ubot-it> Guest52934: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ryke> lol
<Guest52934> e un casino
<ryke> intanto che sistema operativo hai?
<Guest52934> xp
<ryke> è molto piu semplice di quello che pensi
<Carlin0> Guest52934, dai una occhiata alla guida per installazione grafica
<ryke> e Carlin0  ha ragione
<Carlin0> e tieni conto che la cosa si puo fare da chiavetta usb anzichè cd
<ryke> istallare ubuntu è paragonabile ad istallare un programma per quanto l'hanno fatto facile
<Guest52934> invece della chiavetta posso usare un hard disk?
<Carlin0> è molto + complicato
<Guest52934> invece della chiavetta posso usare un hard disk?
<Guest52934> esterno
<Carlin0> Guest52934, cerca con google il programma unetbootin con quello carichi la iso sulla chiavetta e procedi all'installazione
<yvesBsAs> Guest52934, non son sicuro, ma prova a eseguire la procedura per le chiavette di memoria su di lui
<Carlin0> unetbootin c'è sia per win che per linux
<yvesBsAs> sia chiaro che se c'è roba sopra vola via
<Guest52934> miiiiiiii
<Guest52934> meno male che me l'hai detto
<yvesBsAs> si, meglio saperlo prima di fare un macello
<ryke> eheh
<ryke> cmq da chiavetta è la cosa migliore
<yvesBsAs> masterizza un cd, serve sempre, anche solo se devi ripristinare un grub
<Guest52934> ora ci provo scusate mi se mi assento un attimo ma non riesco a fare piu cose assieme
<ryke> gente nessuno è pratico di php e symfony?
<Carlin0> yvesBsAs, ma ha un netbook per quello ho parlato della chiavetta
<ryke> un cd è comunque utile, ti ci specchi, lo usi da sottobicchiere.. :P
<yvesBsAs> si, ma non esistono masterizzatori esterni USB? :D
<Carlin0> ryke, ma anche senza masterizzarlo :P
<Carlin0> yvesBsAs, certo io ne ho 1
<ryke> Carlin0 vuoi mettere che è caldo di scrittura? tiene caldo il the -_-
<Carlin0> ryke, però per ste cosa sarebbe meglio che passi in chat non vorrei che ci cazziassero
<Carlin0> !chat | ryke
<ubot-it> ryke: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryke> ecco la cazziata, scusate :)
<ryke> torno a chiedere aiuto sulla configurazione php allora
<ryke> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> idem con patate non riguarda strettamente ubuntu
<Carlin0> passa in chat dammi retta ...
<Guest12531> hello
<derbosepirat> hello !
<derbosepirat> how are you ?
<filo1234> siamo in italia
<derbosepirat> :)
<derbosepirat> come state ?
<filo1234> !chat | derbosepirat
<ubot-it> derbosepirat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<derbosepirat> ok mi servirebbe un bel tema per il mio ubuntu
<giovanni-m> salve volevo essere aiutato se era possibile, ho installato come unico sistema operativo ubuntu 11.10 sul mio portatile ma ho notato che mentre i video di youtube scorrono normalmente quelli di megavideo vanno a scatti
<giovanni-m> tutti a dormire
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> ciao
<stefano-net> c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | stefano-net
<ubot-it> stefano-net: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Shin3> glpiana, opk fatto ma ora quelo che avevo sulla scrivania non c'è più
<Shin3> *ok
<glpiana> Shin3, improbabile. a meno che al momento il desktop non sia utilizzato. clicca col destro e dimmi che fa
<Shin3> mi da le varie opzioni
<bellini74> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> Shin3, anche la possibilità di creare directory?
<bellini74> c'è qualcuno? :(
<glpiana> !nessuno | bellini74
<ubot-it> bellini74: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Shin3> glpiana, devo reimpostare evolution
<glpiana> Shin3, o recupery la sua directory tra quelle rinominate
<bellini74> buongiorno glpiana
<Shin3> se cancello quelle rinominate torna come prima?
<glpiana> Shin3, se hai rinominato le directory elencate da ubot-it non puoi avere cancellato il contenuto della scrivania
<bellini74> premetto che sono nuovissimo nel mondo linux... avrò forse 3 ore di utilizzo alle spalle ... quindi ogni cosa x me è nuova... ho un problema con i driver della scheda video... ho una nvidia come scheda video... cmq.. se vado sulle info del sistema ubuntu non riconosce la scheda video... dalle opzioni di sistema ho guardato se c'erano driver da aggiornare e me ne da alcuni che non sono ufficiali linux ma sono driver proprietari
<bellini74> a non vedere che scheda video c'è a bordo... ed inoltre, da quando ho installato questo driver non mi riconosce più il monitor..
<bellini74> ?!?!)
<bellini74> dal sito nvidia ho trovato driver che fanno al mio caso.. ma non riesco ad installarli (non so come si fa)... ho provato a leggere guide ecc... resto bloccato perché non riesco ad uscire da (x terminale  ?!?!)
<massimo18> ?
<bellini74> qualcuno sa o può aiutarmi? =(
<massimo18> bellini74, non ci ho capito niente
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> ola massimo18
<bellini74> mhmh... bene :D
<bellini74> 'giorno jester
<jester-> cià bellini74
<bellini74> massimo cosa non hai capito? :/
<massimo18> bellini74, che driver hai installato? che scheda video hai?
<bellini74> facciamo così... accendo il pc con ubuntu sopra... riloggo con quello... torno in un momento
<massimo18> -.-
<bellini74> riciao a tutti
<bellini74> allora massimo mi avevi chiesto?
<bender_> Salve a tutti. Ho installato ubuntu 11.10 dopo una piccola pausa su linux mint a causa di unity...mi sono appena ricreduto ammirando il bel lavoro fatto su questa release e già ho avuto il primo problema: sono in scacco matto! Ho ripristinato le impostazioni predefinite di compyz perchè durante la personalizzazione aevo un basso fps. Dopo queso comando ho perso il pannello laterale e la barra di sopra non  mostra ne orologio ne 
<bender_> se premo alt crtl F1 e tento i comandi unity --reset  non funzionano perchè non ho una sessione grafica attiva. DISPLAY=:0.0 non funziona
<bender_> potete aiutarmi per evitare una installazione da capo?
<bender_> non posso nemmeno aprire un terminale :(
<bellini74> rieccomi scusate
<bellini74> massimo18: ci sei ancora?
<bender_> ben tornato
<bellini74> grazie bender..
<bellini74> hai letto per caso la discussione?
<bender_> ;)
<bender_> no sono appena arrivato, ho appena postato il mio problema e non leggo altro sopra il mio msg
<bellini74> ah capito
<bender_> aspetto che qualcuno mi aiuti, sono da client webchat
<jester-> bender_: alt-f2 non funza?
<bender_> jester, no purtropo. Posso solo aprire le impostazioni di sistema ma non trovo il compizconfig settings manager.
<jester-> resetta gnome da tty
<jester-> !gnomereset | bender_
<ubot-it> bender_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<bender_> jester, non riesco a fare nulla
<jester-> bender_: control alt f2
<bender_> step by step please
<jester-> ti logghi e mv .gnome2 gnome2.back etc etc
<bender_> jester, devo darli come su ?
<jester-> no
<bender_> ok
<jester-> bender_: pure .compiz1
<bender_> l'elenco delle cartelle da scrivere è quello di ubot-it più .compiz giusto?
<jester-> bender_: oltre a quelle indicate dal bot rinomina anche .compiz-1 e .compiz
<bender_> ok grazie mille provo subito (ahh se potessi fare copia incollllaaaa!!)
<bender_> (da un computer all'altro :)
<bellini74> ririciao a tutti
<bellini74> che palle la connessione -.-
<bender_> alcune di queste cartelle non esistono, compresa la compiz
<bender_> ora do sudo reboot e vi faccio sapere
<jester-> bender_: hanno tutte il punto davanto
<jester-> davanti*
<bender_> jester, si copiato alla lettera ma non esistono. Ho rinominato solo .gnome2, .config e .gconf le altre zero
<bender_> ecco qua, ottimo lavoro jester! E' ritornato il pannello :)
<bender_> ora controllo se è tutto al suo posto, non vorrei avere qualche deficit da qualche parte...
<bellini74> scusatemi ragazzi... non risco ad installare i driver per la scheda video...
<massimo18> bellini74, che scheda video hai e che driver hai messo
<jester-> bellini74: quale scheda
<madadam1> Salve, vorrei passare da debian ad ubuntu. Come posso fare per creare una lista del sw che ho installato in modo da poter reinstallare tutto su ubuntu?
<bellini74> allora una NVIDIA GE-Force 6500 GT
<bellini74> ho provato a mettere quelli proprietari da impostazioni di sistema driver aggiuntivi
<bellini74> me ne dava una lista
<jester-> bellini74: impostazioni/driver aggiuntivi
<bellini74> ho messo quelli con scritto Consigliato
<massimo18> bellini74, si ma tu che vuoi fare?
<bellini74> si jester fatto
<massimo18> bellini74, o meglio che problemi hai?
<jester-> bellini74: devi installare il consigliato. penso sia il 173
<bellini74> ma ora, se vadfo in informazioni di sistema il pc non riconosce lascheda installata
<bender_> Tutto ok. Funziona perfettamente! Grazie jester del tuo preziosissimo aiuto. Ora posso lavorare di nuovo.
<bender_> Ciao a tutti
<bellini74> inoltre, da quando ho installato questi drier non mi riconosce piu il moniutor
<bellini74> ciao bender
<massimo18> bellini74, ecco questo non capisco
<jester-> bender_: lo ai che potresti avere anche ambiente gnome classico e gnome shell?
<bellini74> eh neanche io
<bellini74> allora... se disinstallo questi drivcer, vado poi in impostazioni di sistema-monitor mi dice esattamente che monitor ho
<massimo18> bellini74, ma funziona la scheda e il monitor o no?
<jester-> bellini74: frega niente delle informazioni di sistema comincia a dare dpkg -l | grep nvidia e a incollare la risposta nel pastebin
<marker_> scusate ma non riesco a trovare nei repository Firefox 8. Ho cercato su download center, su Gestore pacchetti synaptic..trovo sempre il 7.01 o nache la nightly 10
<jester-> marker_: ancora non c'è
<marker_> se lo mettono ricevo una notifica automatica dal gestore aggiornamenti?
<bellini74> ehhhh??? calma calma che sono novello proprio... cos'è il pastebin?
<jester-> marker_: yess
<massimo18> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !paste | bellini74
<ubot-it> bellini74: please see above
<bellini74> ok fatto
<bender_> jester, dovrei installare pacchetti oppure è già tutto installato? Conunque sto cercando di abituarmi ad unity dopo i pregiudizi che avevo sviluppato in seguito alla 11.04. Sono un fan della cara vecchia 10.10 :) Ho paura che installando altri DE possa sporcare questa installazione e creare conflitti.
<jester-> bender_: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell
<marker_> a me Unity piace, potevano fare qualche personalizazzione..
<jester-> bender_: poi cambi l'ambiente alla finestra di login
<massimo18> bellini74, fatto cosa?
<bellini74> ho incollato sul pastebin
<bellini74> ..
<massimo18> bellini74, e si ma possiamo vederlo pure noi?
<jester-> bellini74: incolla il link alla pagina
<bellini74> devo incollarlo qui? o.O
<massimo18> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marker_> per cercare firefox 8 ho reinstalalto varie volte firefox...poi ho capito che ancora non era disponibile per UBuntu. Ora firefox mi indirizza per esempio per google nella versione inglese...acnhe se firefox è in italiano
<bellini74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736042/
<jester-> bellini74: l'indirizzo alla pagina per poterla vedere
<bender_> jester: grazie, lo proverò.
<marker_> è meglio che faccio sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox e poi reinstallo pulito?
<jester-> bender_: non hai nessun driver nvidia installato
<bellini74> oddio si perchè li avevo disinstallati per installare quelli scaricati dal sito nvidia
<jester-> marker_: basta che cambi la pagina iniziale di ff nelle impostazioni
<jester-> bellini74: hai installato quelli da sito nvidia?
<bellini74> non riesco ad installarli...durante l'installazione mi da l'errore che devo uscire dall'x server e nn riesco/sò come si fà
<bender_> jester: uso flgrx ho una ATI HD5750
<jester-> bellini74: lascia perdere quelli da sito che se non hai la mano renstalli
<jester-> bender_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bellini74> ok reinstallo quelli che mi consciglia il sistema e poi vi reincollo come prima i risultati..
<jester-> bender_: 90% delle ati funzano col drivre radeon open
<jester-> bellini74: fa vedere cosa risponde il comando, sempre nel paste
<bender_> jester: che è quello che sto usando io giusto? mi sembra comunque che sia tutto a posto. che devo fare in xorg.conf?
<jester-> bender_: se tutto funza non è un tuo problema quello del driver video
<bellini74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736048/
<jester-> bender_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bender_> jester: ok
<bellini74> che dite reinstallo i driver che mi dà da driver4 aggiuntivi?
<bellini74> quelli che provavo ad installare sono questi http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.19-driver.html
<jester-> bellini74:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bellini74> devo scrivere sul terminale?
<jester-> bellini74: prova sullo schermo con il rossetto della morosa
<bellini74> ho provato ma mi dice file o directory non esistente -.-
<jester-> bellini74: allora installa il 173 da driver aggiuntivi
<bellini74> quindi non quello raccomandato..
<bellini74> provo riavvio e riloggo qui
<bellini74> ce ne sono 2 di 173...
<bellini74> il primo della lista e poi un altro con scritto versione 173 updates aggiornamenti post release..
<bellini74> quali dei 2?
<jester-> bellini74:ce l'hai ancora i file che hai scaricato da nvidia?
<bellini74> si
<bellini74> sulla scrivania
<jester-> dove lo tieni
<jester-> bellini74: copialo nella home
<bellini74> fatto
<jester-> bellini74: poi control alt-f2, ti logghi e dai sudo service lightdm stop  o gdm stop
<jester-> bellini74: quindi sai sudo ./ilfilenvidia --unistall
<jester-> bellini74: quindi sudo service lightdm start e riva in driver aggiuntivi
<bellini74> tutto ciò ch ehai scritto non lo leggerò una volta fatto control alt f2 vero?
<jester-> bellini74: prendi nota
<bellini74> devo loggarmi come root?
<jester-> bellini74: no, usi sudo
<jester-> bellini74: ls per vedere cosa hai dove sei col tty, e i primi due caratteri e poi batti tab per completare il nome file
<bellini74> ok a fra un pò
<Paulio> ciao a tutti
<Paulio> ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu: quando avvio non si sente più nessun suono di log in, ma nel corso della sessione tutto funziona regolarmente
<Paulio> cosa può essere successo?
<glpiana> Paulio, versione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> ...
<glpiana> non si può sapere -.-
<bellini74> rieccomi
<jester-> bellini74: adesso abilita il consigliato
<bellini74> ok quindi non il 173
<jester-> si
<jester-> bellini74: cosa consiglia
<bellini74> eccomi tornato... installato... ma il monitor non lo riconosce più
<Paulio> chiedo scusa
<Paulio> la mia versione è oneiric ocelot
<Paulio> uso la shell gnome 3
<jester-> bellini74: cioè?
<bellini74> e se vado nelle info di sistema mi dà driver sconosciuto e esperienza standard
<jester-> madu
<jester-> bellini74: in che senso non riconosce il monitor
<massimo18> bellini74, ma funziona sto monitor?
<jester-> bellini74: lspci | grep nvidia
<bellini74> da impostazioni di sistema - monitor mi dà sconosciuto
<massimo18> bellini74, ma funziona sto monitor?
<jester-> madu bellini74 sei in menopausa?
<jester-> bellini74: lspci | grep nvidia
<bellini74> come hardware proprio
<bellini74> mentre prima che ero senza driver mi dava proprio il modello di monitor collegato al pc...
<jester-> va bè
<massimo18> ok rinuncio
<jester-> io pure
<bellini74> =(
<jester-> bellini74: non è la questione se ti fa vedere il nome del monitor o no ma se il driver funza
<bellini74> mi riscrivi il comando lspci.. ecc?
<bellini74> non me lo prende così
<jester-> bellini74: hai le paturnie
<jester-> bellini74: lsmod | grep nvidia
<glpiana> Paulio, apri un terminale e scri dconf-editor
<glpiana> *scrvi
<Paulio> ok
<glpiana> Paulio, se non ce lhai install dconf-tools  e poi ridai il comando
<glpiana> Paulio, poi vai su org.gnome.desktop.sound
<jester-> bellini74: cosa risponde il comando
<glpiana> Paulio, poi aspettami che torno tra un poco
<Paulio> il comando install dconf-tools non funziona
<bellini74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736071/
<jester-> bellini74: il driver, come vedi, è in uso dai pure glxinfo | grep redering
<jester-> Paulio: ti sei dimenticato sudo apt-get
<Paulio> vabbè lo installo dal software center
<bellini74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736072/
<Paulio> ok è installato
<bellini74> devo installarlo?
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> bellini74: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils e ripeti il comando
<bellini74> vi chiedo scusa per tutte le pippe ma sono completamente nuovo di linux... sarà la 4a ora che lo "uso" -.-
<jester-> bellini74: si vede che hai ancora le winzoz paturnie
<bellini74> è che da un paio d'anni sono pure col mac quindi..
<bellini74> ok... dando ora glxinfo | grep redering nn accade nulla
<jester-> bellini74: glxinfo | grep rendering
<bellini74> direct rendering: yes
<jester-> bellini74: è tutto a posto
<bellini74> ah...
<bellini74> grazie 1000
<bellini74> =)
<jester-> bellini74: la risoluzione è quella giusta?
<Paulio> glpiana io ho fatto
<bellini74> se sto nel desktop si...
<glpiana> Paulio, cosa leggi di fianco a theme name?
<jester-> bellini74: cioè?
<Paulio> leggo __custom
<bellini74> ma se entro nel terminale con ctrl+alt+f2 non riesco a vedere tutto
<bellini74> ora è a 1920x1080
<jester-> bellini74: la tty non ha nulla a che vedere col driver video visto che usa vesafb
<glpiana> Paulio, cliccaci per modificarlo e scrivi ubuntu
<Paulio> ok
<Paulio> e poi clicco set to default?
<bellini74> si... xò.... prima di installare i driver nella tty vedevo tutto bene...
<jester-> bellini74: e, se non in asi particolari, non ti serve andare in tty o shell che sia
<glpiana> Paulio, no, poi basta
<Paulio> ok
<glpiana> chiudi dconf-editor e termina sessione
<jester-> bellini74: non vedi bene in che senso
<bellini74> si si sicuramente...
<Paulio> e riavvio
<glpiana> così lo provi
<Paulio> ok
<Paulio> grazie dell'aiuto
<glpiana> Paulio, basta la sessione
<glpiana> se non va torna
<Paulio> ok grazie
<BetaBrain> buon giorno guy
<bellini74> come se la risoluzione fosse piu bassa... quindi il "prompt" mi esce fuori dallo schermo sul lato sinistro
<jester-> bellini74: il terminale sta in accessori che ti frega della tty
<bellini74> assolutamente meno di nulla
<bellini74> era solo x dire sta cosa "strana" :)
<bellini74> da terminale c'è qualche modo per vedere l'hardware installato sul pc?
<jester-> lshw
<jester-> bellini74: lspci e pure lsusb
<bellini74> grazie mille comunque di tutto e sopratutto per la pazienza =)
<bellini74> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ciao, vorrei fafe una domanda: come si seleziona un device diverso riguardo la webcam con flash?
<cristian_c> *fare
<glpiana> cristian_c, ne butto lì una, magari hai già gaurdato: cliccando col destro sull'applicazione flash ed andando nelle impostazioni di flash non c'è nulla di utile?
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, ma è presente soltnato un  device
<cristian_c> *soltanto
<cristian_c> glpiana, comunque per cambiarlo da cheese ad esmepio occorre selezionarlo direttamente dalle Preferenze
<cristian_c> *esempio
<glpiana> cristian_c, e provare a rimuovere il modulo di quella che non vuoi usare?
<cristian_c> glpiana, non saprei come fare
<cristian_c> glpiana, in cheese comunque posso far funzionare entrambe
<cristian_c> basta selezionare una o l'altro device, video0 o video1
<cristian_c> *uno
<cristian_c> e lo stesso con gstreamer-properties
<cristian_c> /dev/video0 e /dev/video1
<glpiana> cristian_c, lsmod e lsusb
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/736107/
<glpiana> cristian_c, una è Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100. l'altra?
<glpiana> Suyin Corp questa?
<cristian_c> sì
<glpiana> cristian_c, quale delle due vorresti usare?
<cristian_c> la pixart usb
<cristian_c> già con gstreamer-properties e cheese riesco a farlo
<glpiana> cristian_c, dobbiamo capire quale è il modulo della Suyin Corp per smontarlo e disabilitarla
<cristian_c> /dev/video0
<cristian_c> quella di default
<cristian_c> mentre quella collegata via usb assume /dev/video1
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda il driver guardo con lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Port 1: Dev 3, If 0, Class='bInterfaceClass 0x0e not yet handled', Driver=uvcvideo, 480M
<cristian_c> Port 3: Dev 4, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=pac207, 12M
<glpiana> cristian_c, ok, e l'altra?
<cristian_c> quella usb pac207, cioè utilizza l'evoluzione dei vecchi gspca
<cristian_c> quella di default utilizza gli uvc, utilizzati quasi sempre da questo tipo di webcam
<cristian_c> i gspca contengono al suo interno alcuni sottomoduli tra cui i pac207
<glpiana> cristian_c, la sai lunghissima sui moduli :)   tira già quello della webcam che non vuoi usare
<cristian_c> mi pare che tutti e due i driver siano integrati di default nel kernel
<glpiana> sai come fare?
<glpiana> sudo rmmod nome_modulo
<cristian_c> glpiana, forse modprobe -r
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<glpiana> anche
<glpiana> è lo stesso, quello che ti piace di più :)
<cristian_c> comunque più di quello non ne so molto
<cristian_c> rimosso
<glpiana> cristian_c, ora riprova ad avviare qurel robo in flash e vedi se vede la cam che vuoi tu
<cristian_c> non me la trova
<cristian_c> non trova nessuna webcam
<cristian_c> scrive: 'nessuna videocamera trovata'. Mentre prima almeno trovava quella di default
<glpiana> cristian_c, hai riavviato il browser web?
<cristian_c> stesso identico risultato
<glpiana> cristian_c, nulla allora. ricarica il modulo che hai rimosso e via
<cristian_c> ora gstreamer-properties e cheese vedono soltanto la webcam usb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dopo averlo ricaricato, sia gstreamer-properties che cheese ritrovano anche l'altra webcam
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì, è giusto che sia così. ma per flash non so dirti. non ho neanche modo di provare tra l'altro
<cristian_c> glpiana, non importa, almeno adesso c'è anche la conferma
<cristian_c> un utente sul forum ha la mia stessa webcam e diceva che non gli funzionava su testwebcam.com
<cristian_c> e ora capisco anche il perché
<glpiana> ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, probabilmente il trucco è dire a flash quale /dev/video selezionare, boh
<glpiana> cristian_c, potrebbe anche puntare sempre e solo a video0
<cristian_c> può darsi
<glpiana> cristian_c, prova a buttare giù i moduli di entrambe le webcam e poi monta i moduli di quella che devi usare. magari se diventa video0 la vede
<glpiana> oppure butta giù l'altra e fai momentaneamente un link simbolico video0 che punta a video\
<glpiana> *video1
<glpiana> o come è identificata
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> mi devo guardare anche il wiki per i link simbolici dato che non sono pratico, lo farò
<glpiana> cristian_c, ln [ -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> cristian_c, ln  -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<cristian_c> glpiana, non è necessario, ho già fatto la controprova. ci ho pensato adesso: ho collegato la webcam ad un pc privo di webcam ed essa è già identificata con /dev/video0
<cristian_c> quindi funziona con cheese e quant'altro, ma non con flash
<jester-> cristian_c: scarica entrambi i moduli e poi carichi quello che ti serve
<jester-> cosi va su video0
<glpiana> stacco
<jester-> io pure
<cristian_c> jester-, ho provato con un pc che non ha webcam. Ho collegato la webcam e quindi va direttamente su video0, ma flash non la vede
<cristian_c> non ci sono altri device
<cristian_c> ok
<bigo72> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano  a convertire un file: scaricando questo http://media.athesiseditrice.it/media/ebooks/riviste/cats/27/main.swf vorrei convertirlo in PDF
<bigo72> inutile dire che ho provato a scaricare il file e ad aprirlo con firefox in locale, ma compare una pagina grigia e niente più
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con l'aggiornamento
<alessandro_> praticamente mi esce l'icona con il divieto
<alessandro_> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<bigo72> alessandro_: stai parlando di synaptic?
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> mi dice reposity di terze parti
<alessandro_> mi dice che il sistema di pacchetti  è danneggiato
<alessandro_> come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> alessandro_, aggiornamento normale o avanzamento di release?
<alessandro_> aggiornamento normale
<alessandro_> sono già alla 11.10 di versione
<enzotib> alessandro_, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update, e metti su pastebin tutto quello che esce scritto
<enzotib> !pastebin | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736193/
<enzotib> alessandro_, ok, ora fai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enzotib> alessandro_, se ti fa qualche domanda, prima di rispondergli fammi vedere l'output
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736198/
<alessandro_> enzotib hai percaso guardato il post?
<enzotib> non ancora, ora che mi hai nominato ho visto
<enzotib> alessandro_, sudo apt-get -f install
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736203/
<alessandro_> devo dare s?
<enzotib> alessandro_, forse non hai capito, se non scrivi il mio nick, io non mi accorgo che hai scritto, dato che sto facendo altro
<enzotib> solo per caso sono passato su questa finestra e ho visto che mi chiedevi qualcosa
<alessandro_> ok scusa
<enzotib> alessandro_, ok, rispondo s
<enzotib> rispondi*
<alessandro_> enzotib finito
<alessandro_> ora il passo sucessivo?
<enzotib> alessandro_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alessandro_> enzotib dico sempre di si?
<enzotib> alessandro_, fammi prima vedere cosa dice
<alessandro_> azz ormai glielo dato il si
<alessandro_> cmq ti faccio vedere il post
<enzotib> alessandro_, ok, se non ha dato errori va bene
<alessandro_> enzotib ci vuole del tempo per completare l'operazione
<alessandro_> appena finisce ti avverto
<enzotib> alessandro_, ma sta installando?
<alessandro_> si si
<enzotib> ok, allora dovrebbe essere a posto
<enzotib> altrimenti non iniziava nemmeno a installare
<alessandro_> ci vogliono una 20 di minuti
<alessandro_> +o-
<enzotib> azz, e che connessione hai?
<alessandro_> enzotib avrei un'altra domandina da fare?
<enzotib> veloce che devo andare :)
<alessandro_> io non ho mai fatto un backup del sistema
<alessandro_> ok
<enzotib> male
<enzotib> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<enzotib> ora vado
<enzotib> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<mikunos> salve a tutti e buon sabato
<nicotano> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> sono alle prese con l'acquisto di un nuovo pc per la creazione di una workstation per programmatore. Una delle cose che richiedo e che sto cercando di realizzare è una visualizzazione in twinview di 3 monitors Samsung che ho già.
<mikunos> chiaramente per iniziare ho bisogno di una mano per capire la compatibilità dei componenti
<mikunos> che andrò ad inserire nel mio nuovo computer
<nicotano> ! chat | mikunos,  chiedi qui
<nicotano> !chat | mikunos,  chiedi qui
<mikunos> riprova
<nicotano> :)
<nicotano> mikunos,  #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> mikunos,  chiedi qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mnemonik> è possibile associare l'inserimento del simbolo β
<mnemonik>  a una combinazione di tasti? come dovrebbe essere composto il comando
<mnemonik> ?
<evaristo> ragazzi ho l'id basso sulla rete kad... ho già provato ad aprire le porte sul router... ma niente.... qualcuno saprebbe darmi un aiuto????
<alecv> salve
<alecv> è normale che xorg si ciucci il 30% della cpu?
<Mike__> no
<alecv> e che gli posso fare?
<mistya> ave
<mistya> Ho installato l'ultima lts
<mistya> si avvia, il mouse si muove ma non riesco a cliccare nulla
<alecv> salve
<alecv> ho un problema con winetrips
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho installa un gioco trophy per cambiare dal gestore pacchetti synaptic
<marker_> il gioco funziona
<marker_> lo faccio partire però dal terminale perchè non c'è il collegamento in unity
<marker_> la domanda è: se l'installazione di un programma non mette l'icona per avviare nella lista di programmi di ubuntu lo posso fare manualmente io?
<marker_> ho installato un gioco trophy per cambiare dal gestore pacchetti synaptic
<marker_> lo faccio partire però dal terminale perchè non c'è il collegamento in unity
<marker_> la domanda è: se l'installazione di un programma non mette l'icona per avviare nella lista di programmi di ubuntu lo posso fare manualmente io?
<Dreeg> Buonasera, domanda semplice: Come installo la mia stampante (collegata ad un altro PC in rete) su Xubuntu?
<Dreeg> Niente? xD
<Andre81> ciao a tutti
<Andre81> chi mi può aiutare perfavore?
<Dreeg> Andre81: !qualcuno
<Dreeg> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Andre81> ho il puntatore del mouse gigante quando navigo in internet come faccio a rimetterlo a posto?
<degli> Andre81: che problema hai
<degli> il puntate gignate non ne ho idea sorry
<marker_>  se l'installazione di un programma non mette l'icona per avviarlo nella lista (accessibile dalla dock unity) dei programmi lo posso fare manualmente io?
<BetaBrain> buona sera
<pdn> CIAO
<pdn> qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi con il bluetooth integrato? io uso ubuntu 11.10 e portatile hp g62
<marker_>  se l'installazione di un programma non mette l'icona per avviarlo nella lista (accessibile dalla dock unity) dei programmi lo posso fare manualmente io?
<elgaton_> marker_: Sì, basta creare un nuovo lanciatore e trascinarlo nel dock
<marker_> come si crea?
<elgaton_> marker_: Un attimo solo
<marker_> ok
<elgaton> marker_: Trovato, ho dovuto cercare un po' (la nuova versione di Ubuntu è diversa dalle precedenti)
<elgaton> marker_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<elgaton> marker_: Puoi trascinare poi il launcher dal Desktop alla barra sulla sinistra (dock)
<marker_> ma dentro la finestra con tutti i programmi divisi per categoria no?
<elgaton> marker_: copia il file .desktop (collegamento) in /usr/share/menu
<elgaton> marker_: aprilo con un editor di testo e aggiungi la riga
<elgaton> marker_: section="nome_sezione"\ subito dopo il titolo
<elgaton> marker_: dove nome_sezione è uno di:
<elgaton> marker_: Metti semplicemente "Applications" per ora
<elgaton> marker_: I nomi delle sezioni possibili (se non erro) sono Applications, Applications/Sound, Applications/Graphics ecc.
<rashxt> salve, all'avvio ho il seguente errore: error in locking file Xauthoring
<rashxt> dopo un paio di riavii adesso ho solo la riga di comando
<rashxt> tralatro ho il 100% del silesystem occupato
<bobbybong> rashxt, hai provato a rinominare .Xauthority nella tua home o a creare un altra utenza
<rashxt> bobbybong: se lancio X da root funziona
<Dreeg> Ragazzi, come installo una stampante di rete su Xubuntu? Sto impazzendo!
<rashxt> devo rinominare .Xauthority ?
<bobbybong> se non hai più spazio sarà quello
<bobbybong> cancella quello che puoi dalla tua home
<rashxt> il filesystem è tutto utilizzato dalla cartella .ecryptfs della mia home
<bobbybong> hai anche la home criptata
<rashxt> c'è una cartella /home/ciccio/.ecryptfs/ciccio/.Private
<rashxt> posso cancellarla?
<bobbybong> no
<rashxt> la .Private prende 100% del filesystem
<bobbybong> hai la home criptata
<bobbybong> dopo ti fotti tutti i dati
<rashxt> .Xauthorirty ho provato a cancellalrlo
<rashxt> ma non hafunzionato
<rashxt> in pratica se ho ben capito X non si avvia perchè non ha spazio sul filesystem
<bobbybong> si
<rashxt> ma io avevo + di 160gb liberi
<lusy> ciao
<rashxt> non so che pesci prendere
<rashxt> in extremis cancello l'utente e ne creo un altro
<bobbybong> df -hT
<rashxt> perderò quei pochi dati che avevo nella home
<lusy> in ubuntu 11.10, ho installato virtualbox da ubuntu center, però virtualbox non vede USB e il mouse è molto lento: come posso risolvere il problema ?
<bobbybong> se non hai spazio dove crei l'utente
<rashxt> pastebin.com/Jv6RVQA8
<Steeler> lusy, devi aggiungere lo box user, lo sai fare?
<lusy> Steeler,   ciao        non lo so
<bobbybong> rashxt, non c'è spazio
<rashxt> lo so
<Steeler> lusy, apri il terminale
<lusy> ok
<rashxt> che ne dici, prima cancellol'utente attuale e poi ne creo uno nuovo
<Steeler> lusy, digita: sudo gedit /etc/group
<bobbybong> rashxt, devi cancellare qualche minchiata dalla tua home
<bobbybong> per riempire 184G  ne hai scaricate di cazzate
<Dreeg> Qualcuno sa come configurare una stampante di rete su Xubuntu!?
<bobbybong> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<lusy> Steeler,  si è aperto
<rashxt> bobbybong: adesso ho 1gb libero
<bobbybong> :)
<bobbybong> meglio di niente
<Dreeg> la procedura vale anche per Xubuntu?
<Steeler> lusy, in basso ci deve essere scritto: sudo gedit /etc/group
<rashxt> bobbybong: ma è un bug il fatto che m ritrovo la home piena?
<Steeler> lusy, in basso ci deve essere scritto: ---> vboxusers:x:125
<rashxt> così da un momento all'altro
<Dreeg> C'è scritto che la procedura è valida solo per chi collega la stampante via USB ma io non posso collegarla.. è collegata ad un PC in rete che ha XP
<lusy> Steeler,   cè scritto        vboxusers:x:127:
<bobbybong> rashxt, qualcosa lo hai scaricato? du -h
<Dreeg> su ubuntu non ho avuto problemi, qui su Xubuntu non c'è un utility grafica per configurare le stampanti se non localhost:631 e lì non so come dargli l'indirizzo della stampante
<Steeler> lusy, mettici il tuo utente, suppongo sia lusy. Poi salvi ed esci.
<bobbybong> du -h vedi quanto spazio occupa la tua home
<lusy> Steeler,  metto il mio nome utente in     vboxusers:x:127:lusy
<rashxt> bobbybong: 4.0K
<rashxt> no
<Steeler> lusy, si
<Dreeg> uff non ci riesco, come ricavo l'indirizzo della mia stampante?
<rashxt> bobbybong: c'è la cartella home piena ma nelle singole cartelle non c'è tutta sta roba
<bobbybong> 184G  sono quasi tutti li?
<bobbybong> nella home?
<rashxt> nella home proprio, non nelle cartelle all'interno della home
<rashxt> ed'è appunto la cartella /home/ciccio/.ecryptfs/ciccio/.Private
<bobbybong> rashxt, hai il filesystem criptato?
<rashxt> si
<bobbybong> la tua home è li
<bobbybong> è hai scaricato l'impossibile
<bobbybong> e
<rashxt> vabuò a sto creo il nuovo utente ed elimino il vecchio
<bobbybong> rashxt, mettilo nel gruppo admin se no sei fottuto
<lusy> in ubuntu 11.10, ho installato virtualbox da ubuntu center, però virtualbox non vede USB e il mouse è molto lento: come posso risolvere il problema ?
<rashxt> ok
<lusy> in ubuntu 11.10, ho installato virtualbox da ubuntu center, però virtualbox non vede USB e il mouse è molto lento: come posso risolvere il problema ?
<elgaton> lusy: Qual è il tuo nome utente?
<lusy> luna
<elgaton> lusy: OK, apri un terminale e digita "usermod -a -G vboxusers luna"
<elgaton> lusy: Poi installa il VirtualBox Extension Pack da virtualbox.org
<lusy> elgaton,  ora provo
<Carlin0> lusy se hai installato VBox da software center non supporta usb devi installare quello da virtualbox.org
<elgaton> Carlin0: Grazie
<elgaton> (per la precisazione)
<Carlin0> prego... almeno mi sembra di aver capito che lo ha installlato da li
<lusy> si ho installato virtualbox da software center
<elgaton> Disinstallalo e installa il pacchetto da virtualbox.org
<Carlin0> inoltre questo comando va dato con sudo altrimenti nisba → elgaton> lusy: OK, apri un terminale e digita "usermod -a -G vboxusers luna"
<elgaton> Carlin0: Oops, me n'ero scordato
<Carlin0> :)
<lusy> Carlin0,   mi da  usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<lusy> a scusa devo mettere sudo
<lusy> Carlin0,  se metto usermod -a -G vboxusers luna     mi da   usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<Carlin0> lusy, ma hai installato vbox ?
<lusy> non amcora
<lusy> Carlin0,  sono in software center e rimuovendo virtual box
<Carlin0> e fai una cosa alla volta , cmq quella risposta indica che qualcosa altro sta usando i superpoteri se vogliamo chiamarli così
<elgaton> Carlin0: non ha aggiunto sudo davanti
<Carlin0> appunt USC forse
<Carlin0> si ma fai una cosa alla volta lusy  o ti incasini
<lusy> ora sto rimuovendo VB
<Carlin0> intanto scarica l'altro ...
<lusy> Carlin0,   questo  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads        VirtualBox 4.1.6 for Linux hosts
<Carlin0> si scarica quello per la tua release
<lusy> Carlin0,  scaricato
<Carlin0> lusy,  installalo
<lusy> i file in deb lo installo con software center ??
<Carlin0> o da terminale ..
<Carlin0> in che cartella è ? Scaricati ?
<lusy> home
<Carlin0> allora fai così chiudi software center
<Carlin0> e dai al terminale
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -i nomedelfile.deb
<lusy> il file è  virtualbox-4.1_4.1.6-74713~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386
<Carlin0> scrirvi virt po premi tab e ti completa il nome
<lusy> ok eseguito
<Carlin0> ora dai → sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers luna
<lusy> ok
<Carlin0> lusy, cosa ci devi installare win ?
<lusy> si
<Carlin0> allora dopo installato ...dal menù dispositivi della mcchina installa le guest addictions
<Carlin0> e dovresti essere a posto
<lusy> ok grazie 1000
<lusy> Carlin0,  accesso al sottosistema USb non risucito; attualmenti VB non ha il permesso di accedere ai dispositivi USB
<Carlin0> lusy, hai installato le guest addictions ?
<lusy> no
<Carlin0> eh ...
<Carlin0> e dopo installate riavvia anche il so guest (win )
<lusy> Carlin0,   dove le vedo .dal menù dispositivi della mcchina
<Carlin0> non c'è nel menù dispositivi ?
<lusy> no
<lusy> file--macchina ---aiuto
<Carlin0> cercale nei menù della macchina avranno spostato un po le cose , io uso una versione + vecchia
<Carlin0> prova su macchina
<elgaton> Nell'ultima versione è su Dispositivi->Installa Guest Additions
<Carlin0> lusy ma non confoderti...
<Carlin0> non dai menù di vbox da quelli della macchina
<Carlin0> quei 3 che dici tu sono su vbox
<lusy> si
<Carlin0> avvia la macchiana con win
<Carlin0> e sui menù di quella finestra ...
<Carlin0> stasera ho la dislessia :P
<lusy> ok visto
<lusy> prima di installare win
<Carlin0> prima devi installare win e dopo le guet addictions
<lusy> ok scusa
<Carlin0> perchè quella roba va a installarsi su win
<enzos> salve, firmando un file .txt con la chiave privata pem e comando "rsault" mi da il seguente errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/736704/ come posso risolvere la cosa? grazie
<davey> enzos, devi dare rsautl
<davey> non rsault
<lusy> Carlin0,  sta procedendo bene, il mouse sembra muoversi meglio con questo VB
<enzos> ok fatto ma mi da quest'altro errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/736708/
<IO|OI> salve
<IO|OI> qualcuno potrebbe darmi un'ottima guida su come fare un bootloader grub o non grub per avviare il mio crunchbang da floppy?
<Carlin0> IO|OI, googla e cerca plopbooot a qualcosa di simile
<Carlin0> qui cmq sei OT ...
<IO|OI> ah scusa allora dove vado?
<IO|OI> dove chiedo?
<Carlin0> ti ho detto googla e cerca plopboot
<IO|OI> no dico ok sono OT quindi?
<Carlin0> oppure cerchi un canale di supporto per crunchbang
<IO|OI> ah ok
<IO|OI> no a me non è per crunchbang anche se l'ho detto insomma è pur sempre un bootloader linuxiano
<IO|OI> è ininfluente quale distro
<Italy> Ragazzi aiutatemi sono in crisi con ubuntu 11.10
<elgaton> !ask | Italy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask'
<Carlin0> girala come vuoi qui gli op vogliono che si faccia solo supporto per ubuntu , la cosa non dipende da me
<elgaton> Italy: di' pure
<IO|OI> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Italy> ma dove cavolo è il menu sistema ecc 0.o?
<elgaton> Italy: se usi Unity non c'è più, devi aprire "Impostazioni di sistema" dal dash sulla sinistra
<Italy> elgaton e poi?
<Italy> io ho installato chrome ma senza quel menu non riesco più a trovarlo
<elgaton> Italy: cosa devi fare di preciso?
<Italy> be vorrei potere aprire chrome che è installato ma non lo trovo senza gnome 2
<Italy> :-(
<elgaton> Italy: Sulla sinistra trovi un pannello con icone, detto "dock". Clicca sulla prima icona in alto (logo Ubuntu). Si apre un pannello, nella casella in alto digita "chrome", in basso fra i programmi installati dovrebbe apparire.
<elgaton> Italy: Al più torna al GNOME classico.
<Italy> elegaton scusa un altro favore si possono spostare i tasti delle cartelle in stile windows ? cioè voglio metterle dall'altro lato mi confondo con windows
<Italy> * elgaton
<elgaton> Italy: non avendo Unity non so, prova a trascinare il dock o a guardare nelle Impostazioni di sistema
<Italy> grazie elganton
<Carlin0> Italy, premi alt + f2 e scrivi gconf-editor
<Carlin0> dimmi se si apre qualcosa che manco io uso unity :P
<Italy> Carlin0 mi apre una cosa per cercare cerco gconf-editor mi escono degli ingranagi tipo con il nome di sotto gconf-editor clicco ma non si apre niente 0.o
<Carlin0> e nulla Italy mi spiace ma hanno cmabiato tutto
<Carlin0> cambiato*
<Italy> Carlin0 poveri noi
<Italy> ritorno a ubuntu 11.04
<Carlin0> Italy, io sono fermo alla 10.04
<Italy> Carlin0 restaci asd è un consigli da amico
<elgaton> Italy: riabilita GNOME classico finché puoi :P
<pippo1967> salve! ho un eee pc Ausus, è un bel giocattolino...peccato che gira solo per far funzionare windows 7.... con unmbutu mi è stato confermato che esalta le sue caratteristiche ... confermate?
<Italy> elgaton no ho già partito l'installazione su un'altra macchina virtuale
<Italy> così tengo la 11.11 e la 11.04
<elgaton> Buonanotte a tutti
<Italy> per favore qualcuno ha esperienza con ubuntu 11.10?
<yvesBsAs> ciao Italy , non l'ho mai usata, ma spiega il difetto e se posso ti do una mano
<Carlin0> Italy, guarda se ti interessa questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,485425.0.html
<Italy> yvesBsAs voglio spostare a destra i tasti delle finestre
<Italy> Carlin0 asp che vedo
<obelisk> ubuntu-tweak e sposti
<obelisk> sera  a tutti
<yvesBsAs> gconf-editor non esiste più??
<Carlin0> yvesBsAs, sembra di no
<Italy> yvesBsAs c'è ma non si apre
<Italy> lo cerco lo trova ma non lo apre
<yvesBsAs> se dai da terminale il comando:
<Carlin0> !info gconf-editor
<ubot-it> gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 157 kB, installed size 768 kB
<yvesBsAs>  gconf-editor
<yvesBsAs> da errore?
<Italy> provo
<Carlin0> forse non è installato di default
<obelisk> Italy, con ubuntu-tweak puoi fare quello che chiedi
<Italy> io lo facevo con alt + f2
<Carlin0> è lo stesso Italy  :)
<Italy> Carlin0 allora non và
<Italy> asd
<yvesBsAs> si, ma da terminale dovrebbe darti il motivo per cui non si avvia
<lusy> Italy, per avere i tasti sulla destra devi mettere ubuntu-tweak ( attenzione non tute le schedee le porterà sulla destra
<Italy> obelisk e come lo apro ubuntu tweak?
<obelisk> atp-get install ubuntu-tweak
<lusy> Italy,  attenzione ubuntu tweak devi mettere ubuntu tweak ( 0.5 )
<Italy> ok grazie a tutti
<Italy> lo sto scaricando dal software center
<lusy> Italy,  aspetta
<Italy> lusy dimmi
<Italy> lusy???
<lusy> usa questo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/736745/
<derbosepirat> ciao a tutti
<derbosepirat> raga ma naonymous operazione facebook che fine ha fatto ?
<lusy> Carlin0, vb non ha il permesso di accedere ai dispositivi USB; puoi cambiare la situazione aggiungendo il tuo nome al gruppo vboxuser
<Carlin0> lusy, dovresti averlo già fatto
<Carlin0> dai il comando groups e vedi
<lusy> l'ho fatto inizialmente  sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers luna
<Carlin0> dai groups e vedi cosa escce
<lusy> Carlin0,  luna adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Carlin0> non sei nel gruppo ridai il comando → sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers luna
<lusy> Carlin0,  sempre  luna adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Carlin0> ma quando dai quel comando ti da qualche errore ?
<Carlin0> metti su paste lusy ...
<Carlin0> !paste | lusy
<ubot-it> lusy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusy> no   mi dice password e poi basta
<lusy> [sudo] password for luna    e mettola pass
<Carlin0> lusy, fai copia incolla del comando e metti su paste
<lusy> ok
<derbosepirat> ragazzi ma anoynous operazione facebook che fina ha fatto
<derbosepirat> fine*
<Sivak> ciao a tutti^^ Sono "nuovo" di ubuntu e dopo aver passato le  ultime 4 ore a cercare di risolvere un problemino sono giunto a voi come ultima spiaggia...qualcuno ha la possibilità/volontà di darmi una mano? ç_ç
<derbosepirat> che tipo di problema sivak
<Sivak> grazie=) praticamente in casa ho due pc, il portatile dal quale vi sto scrivendo (sul quale ho installato ubuntu 11.10) ed il fisso con windows 7
<derbosepirat> ok allora ?
<Sivak> sono entrambi in rete, poichè dalle connessioni di rete di questo stesso pc riesco a vedere il pc con windows
<Sivak> ma non riesco in alcun modo ad avere accesso ai documenti sul pc windows
<Sivak> ho provato ad installare gnome3, che avevo letto avrebbe risolto, ma niente. ho installato samba e company
<Sivak> ma niente
<Sivak> praticamente nel momento in cui mi chiede di inserire la password semplicemente sparisce la schermata con pass ed id e riappare dopo qualche secondo
<derbosepirat> allora per vedere i documenti di windows dovresti avere la partizione di win nello stesso pc questo intendi o vuoi vedere i file dalla rete ?
<Sivak> la password sono certo al 100% che sia quella corretta
<derbosepirat> allora se la cosa e cosi'
<derbosepirat> puo darsi
<Sivak> vorrei vedere i files che sono sull'altro pc
<derbosepirat> sia il firewall di win
<Sivak> qui ho solo ubuntu
<Sivak> nell'altro, il fisso, solo windows
<derbosepirat> puo darsi sia il firewall di win
<Sivak> non capisco perchè mi identifica la presenza del fisso, ma non mi fa accedere ai suoi files ç_ç
<derbosepirat> che blocca il login
<Sivak> ma in teoria non avrebbe dovuto farlo con tutti gli altri pc che provano a fare login?
<derbosepirat> oppure ti conviene scaricare vnc il server te lo install su win e da ubuntu che ha gi ail client ti connetti
<Sivak> perchè, per esempio, col pc di mia moglie (ha windows anche lei...) non crea nessun problema
<derbosepirat> ti conviene scaricare vnc il server te lo install su win e da ubuntu che ha gi ail client ti connetti
<Sivak> perdona l'ignoranza, ma in cosa consiste vnc?
<derbosepirat> allora
<derbosepirat> vnc
<derbosepirat> e un
<derbosepirat> come posso dire
<derbosepirat> e un software che ti consenste
<derbosepirat> consente*
<FloodBotIt1> derbosepirat: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<derbosepirat> l'acceso al computer rempoto
<derbosepirat> remoto
<derbosepirat> http://www.ilsoftware.it/articoli.asp?id=872
<Sivak> Leggo^^
<Sivak> ok, quindi dovrei installare la versione client sul windows (che sostanzialmente è quello dal quale devo "prelevare dati")
<Sivak> e la versione server su questo?
<derbosepirat> su win devi instalalre il server
<derbosepirat> installare
<umberto> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<derbosepirat> poi per controllarlo  devi aprire il cliente che si trova gia in ubuntu
<Sivak> ah  quindi basta installarlo su windows, ok. Qui su ubuntu come accedo a vnc? tramite terminale?
<derbosepirat> no se vuoi si ma dovresti sbloccare la 139 sul indirizzo dell altro computer cmq per accedere e controllare l'altro pc con vnc devi fare applicazioni > internet > client per terminal server
<Sivak> sarebbe visualizzatore di scrivanie remote? perchè seguendo il percorso non mi indica "client per terminal server"
<derbosepirat> sisi
<derbosepirat> e devi configurare i piccoli campi
<Sivak> perfetto grazie =) quindi installo il server di vnc sul windows e tramite questo metto in comunicazione i due pc. Servono impostazioni particolari o è una cosa abbastanza intuitiva?
<derbosepirat> allora si e un cosa molto semplice ultima cosa che devi sapere che se devi trasferire un file su ubuntu c'e' un opzione che it permette proprio di fare ciò
<derbosepirat>  a ma anonymous operation facebook che fine hanno fatto ?
<Sivak> come si chiama questa opzione? =)
<derbosepirat> ora nn ricordo comunque ci dovrebbe essere scritto proprio
<derbosepirat> oppure c'e' il simbolo del trasferimento
<derbosepirat> in tal caso pass sopra con il mouse dovrebbe apparire un specie di pop up che ti da l'info di tale opzione
<Sivak> ah perfetto =) grazie mille per l'aiuto ^^ Comunque, anche senza trasferire il file è possibile consultarlo, vero?
<derbosepirat> certo in effetti e come se stessi su l'altro computer solo che lo cotnrolli dal portatile comunque figurati è stato un piacere
<derbosepirat> ora dovrei proprio andare caso mai fammi sapere domani
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-13
<derbosepirat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAuL0t0i4zU&feature=related unitevi a noi e daremo loro un brutto periodo We are anonymous.
<derbosepirat> We are legion.
<derbosepirat> We do not forgive.
<derbosepirat> We do not forget.
<FloodBotIt1> derbosepirat: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<derbosepirat> Expect us.
<Sivak> ho provato il sistema di derbo, funziona ma è un pelino troppo "invasivo"... non esistono altri modi per avere accesso alle cartelle di un altro pc in rete, senza doverne prendere il controllo? Non capisco per quale motivo il sistema classico non funziona! Sto impazzendo
<ryke> nessuno sa dirmi come fare a utilizzare un programma da terminale in qualsiasi percorso ?
<ryke> tipo gedit che ovunque sono posso richiamarlo
<VivaGnome3> salve c'e' nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | VivaGnome3
<ubot-it> VivaGnome3: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<VivaGnome3> non ci scaldiamo io sono nuovissimo di ubuntu e di questa chat ho visto che non c'erano conversazioni pubbliche e ho pensato non ci fosse nessuno cmq ora propongo la mia domanda
<VivaGnome3> Ho istallato ubuntu 11.10 e ho sostituito unity con  cui non mi son mai trovato bene con GNOME 3.2  ma ho notato che mal digerisce i driver ati.A seguito dell'istallazione degli stessi infatti il pannello superiore di gnome mi e' diventato totalmnte illegibile e anche dopo la rimoszione dei driver la cosa non e' cambiata pur riavviando. come faccio a far tornare gnome 3 come era prima e come posso attivare gli open gl alla cair
<kajino> problemi a masterizzare con brasero -.- non riesce a caricare i plugin pad (da avi a dvd - ubuntu maverick)
<alecv> salve
<alecv> ho installato ssh server ma su lubuntu non lo trovo nel menu
<n807> lo
<n807> la
<n807> la
<n807> la
<FloodBotIt1> n807: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<n807> la
<n807> la lalalalala lala lalalalala
<n807> we sfigati sempre di meno vedo che siete
<n807> la lalalalala lala lalalalala
<n807> we vds`` PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<n807>  21/tcp   closed ftp
<n807>  22/tcp   open   ssh
<n807>  80/tcp   open   http
<n807>  443/tcp  open   https
<FloodBotIt1> n807: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<n807>  1022/tcp open   unknown
<n807> attiva il firewall
<yvesBsAs> ma quando non avete nulla da fare, perchè non lo andate a fare altrove?
<n807> be scusa ,meglio farlo nel chan degli hakeri
<n807> Discovered open port 4662/tcp on 87.0.77.126 4662/tcp open  edonkey
<n807> ghgh
<n807> che priarata
<samuele> buongiorno a tutti ho installato ubuntu 10.19 32 bit su un vecchio pc marca del  funziona tutto ma quando fa gli aggiornamenti quelli subito dopo listallazione al riavvio  si avvia solo in modalita grafica sicure sapete dirmi il motivo grazie
<samuele> e 10.10 scusate
<attempt> samuele
<samuele> dimmi
<attempt> una volta installato il sistema devi mettere i driver grafici consigliati
<attempt> poi aggiorni tutto il resto.
<samuele> ho gia provato ma non cisono
<attempt> vga intel?
<samuele> sto riprovando
<attempt> perche' usi 10.10? usa l'ultima uscita di versione e' piu' probabile la compatibilita' con tutto l'hware
<samuele> nella finstra driver aggiuntivi e vuota
<attempt> come peso per il pc e' equivalente
<samuele> e come si fa x vedere che driver ci vuole
<attempt> sudo lspci in terminale giusto per controllare. di solito basta driver hardware ci pensa lui.
<samuele> ho gia aperto il terminale se mi dici come sifa x individuare che driver ci vuole
<attempt> poi copia su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> con lshw vedi tutto l'hardware, con lspci i device pci del pc.
<attempt> sudo lshw grep VGA dovrebbe dare direttamente la video
<samuele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/737012/            ecco mi da questo
<attempt> sudo lspci|grep VGA
<samuele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/737015/
<attempt> stavo cercando. era segnalato un bug rispetto la tua intel
<attempt> per prima cosa proverei ad entrare dal kernel recovery
<samuele> dai pacchetti?
<attempt> scegli la shell con accesso alla rete
<attempt> e aggiorni tutto di li.
<attempt> hai internet via cavo o wifi?
<samuele> via cavo con alice casa
<attempt> ok allora. riavvii il pc. cliccando shift. entri nel grub, una schermata nera con la lista dei due kernel e del memtest
<attempt> selezioni il secondo kernel della lista. ti vengono fuori delle opzioni. scegli la shell con rete.
<attempt> ti ritrovi in pratica come su un grande terminale nero a riga di comando.
<attempt> dai sudo apt-get update
<attempt> e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<attempt> una volta aggiornato tutto quanto riavvii il pc normalmente. si spera che gli aggiornamenti risolvano.
<samuele> il secondo kernel dove lo trovo nel terminale o nei pacchetti
<lusy> ciao
<attempt> samuele leggi in pvt che ti eri perso un pezzo che eri uscito.
<samuele> ok
<lusy> ho installato virtual box in ubuntu 11.10. non vedo la chiavetta usb che ho installato; come devo fare
<attempt> riavvii il pc. cliccando shift. entri nel grub, una schermata nera con la lista dei due kernel e del memtest selezioni il secondo kernel della lista. ti vengono fuori delle opzioni. scegli la shell con rete. samuele. non e' difficile.
<lusy> vedo unita cd e disco C
<samuele> o visto ore provo grazie x ora
<attempt> quando hai la riga di comando dai update e upgrade.
<lusy>  ho installato virtual box in ubuntu 11.10. non vedo la chiavetta usb che ho installato;vedo unita cd e disco C come devo fare
<attempt> lusy installa guest addiction
<lusy> gia installati (comunicato ieri sera carlinO)
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<lusy> nella barra cè l'icona ( indica l'attività dei dispositivi USb collegati ::: USbest technology usb  mass storage device
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<attempt> non sono esperto vbox.
<lusy> l'icona c'è ma non si vede nel pannello computer
<alecv> salve
<alecv> ho comprato una tastiera e mouse wirless, quando avvio il pc il bios la riconosce e quindi posso entrare nel bios, digitare e tutto, quando carica grub non ci sono versi di usare la tastiera, perchè? devo configurare qualcosa?
<alecv> massimo18, tu che sei la bibbia di ubuntu, hai suggerimenti? :D
<alecv> dopo aver installato winetricks ho problemi con il file .xauthorization
<alecv> dopo aver installato winetricks ho problemi con il file .xauthorization
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<alecv> ciao ugone
<ugone> :-)
<alecv> tu sai xche stamane pcman mi da problemi?
<alecv> mi dice impossibile copiare .xautorization (o come si chiama)
<zenith> ciao
<alecv> ciao
<alecv> zenith,
<zenith> eccomi
<alecv> dopo aver avviato con  grub
<alecv> mi appare sempre schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante
<zenith> dovresti provare ad avviare in modalita recovery prima
<alecv> ho riavviato in modalità di ripristino fatto la riparazione di eventuali pachetti danneggiati (wine) recuperato spazio, e ripristinato l'avvio
<alecv> mi da la line adi comando mi loggo e do startx
<alecv> mi si apre lxde, riavvio e nada, tutto identico
<alecv> stessa solfa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<samed87> buondì
<alecv> ho letto in giro che può essere la scheda ndivia, quindi ho aggiornato i driver e messi i proprietari, ma stessa musica
<zenith> forse qualcuno piu' esperto di me ti aiutera' io non saprei..
<zenith> giorno jester
<samed87> non sono molto pratico
<samed87> per quanto riguarda la sezione audio
<zenith> samed
<jester-> attempt: hai per caso provato il doppio monitor con gnoe3?
<jester-> gnome3*
<samed87> hei zenith
<zenith> se sei sul terminale con alsamixer ripristini i livelli di tutto......
<attempt> no jester
<jester-> attempt: non va piu una cippa
<samed87> lo apro ma non mi visualizza la schermata normale
<attempt> neanche gnome3 per essere esatti ho provato.
<samed87> mi chiede di selezionare la scheda sonora
<samed87> con ubuntu 11.04 questo problema non lo avevo
<alecv> ciao jester, ho provato a installare winetricks, ma ora non si avvia + lubuntu, dopo il grub mi da schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante, ho riavviato in recoveri riparato i pacchetti danneggiati e ripristinato l'avvio, digito start x (dopo essere loggato) e ho messo su pure i driver proprietari della nvidia (come suggerito sul forum)
<zenith> ma la scheda audio è riconosciuta ?
<alecv> ma al riavvio sempre trattino e schermo nero
<samed87> si
<samed87> ne ho due
<zenith> samed87 seleziona ovviamente la scheda audio corretta  e poi regoli ovviamente
<samed87> l'ho selezionata
<zenith> e ?
<samed87> ora quando aumento qui mi aumenta correttamente dentro il terminale
<samed87> ma l'icona a video non me la mostra correttamente
<zenith> si alla fine quando chiuderai con " esc " credo dovrebbe andare bene anche sul pannello
<zenith> prima finisci tutto e chiudi e poi..
<zenith> provi da li
<alnuvola> salve domandina se carico uno script all'avvio
<alnuvola> sudo update-rc.d nomescript.sh defaults
<alnuvola> se cancello quello scritp po qualè il comando inverso ad sudo update-rc.d nomescript.sh defaults
<zenith> buona domenica a tutti e buon pranzo
<samed87> grazie anche a te zenith
<mircoct> salve ragazzi..ho una domanda da farvi..ma non ce nessun programma per poter fare videochiamate con i contatti msn?
<mircoct> sinceramente skype mi fa schifo
<mark2> buongiorno... avrei una veloce necessità di supporto...
<mircoct> mark forse stanno dormendo tutti :P
<mircoct> prova a chiedere vediamo se io ti so rispondere ma nn  penso |:
<mark2> peccato... forse era unproblema di poco conto per un esperto, ma a me si è bloccato il gestore aggironamenti di ubuntu 10.10
<mark2> allora, volevo aggiornare firefox 3.6 ad una vrsione più nuova
<mark2> ho visto nella pagina relativa che occorreva dare un certo comando da terminale, cosa che ho fatto...
<mark2> qualcosa non deve aver funzionato perché ora neanche il gestore aggiornamenti mi funziona più
<mark2> er ricevo l'errore 'E:Tipo "ain" non riconosciuto alla riga 3 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list'
<mark2> non so come fare... se potessi correggere l'errore mi accontenterei di rimanere alla mia vecchia versione di firefox
<mircoct> uhm..no mi dispiace..nn so aiutarti..nn sono un esperto io..
<mircoct> ma nn ti funziona piu firefox?
<mircoct> aspetta un secondo allora
<mark2> firefox funziona
<mark2> ma non ho né potuto installare l'aggiornamento né tornare più al gestore aggiornamenti
<mircoct> uhm..e allora nn so..prova sul forum..che li sicuro ti risolvono il problema ;)
<mark2> ti ringrazio in ogni caso :-)
<mark2> magari tornerò a collegarmi qui più tardi
<jester-> mark2: hai messo un repo farlocco in sources.list
<mircoct> poi io ho solo usato ubuntu 11.04 quindi che è completamento diverso :D
<mark2> lo so, lo so... ma sul mio pc vecchio il 10.10 andava a meraviglia...
<jester-> mark2: e se hai una ubuntu ancora supportata ff è aggiornato a 7 da repo se non mi sbaglio
<samed87> mi sono accorto che non mi funziona l'applicativo gnome-sound-applet con ubuntu 11.10 qualcuno mi può aiutare
<mark2> microct: ho risolto!
<mark2> mircoct: ho risolto!
<mark2> c'era un errore in una riga del comando che avevo dato
<mark2> editata quella riga, il comando ha ripreso a funzionare
<mark2> il gestore aggiornamenti funziona di nuovo
<mark2> ma per ora mi asterrò dall'aggiornare firefox ;-)
<mark2> piuttosto cercherò come fare per fare un downgrade alla versione 10.04 LTS che almeno mi dà il supporto fino al 2013
<mark2> forse per quella data avrò un nuovo pc per aggiornare ubuntu a versioni più recenti :-)
<mircoct> ma no mettilo il nuovo
<mircoct> firefox
<mircoct> che il tuo è vecchissimo..
<mark2> forse lo farò stasera o domani
<mark2> ma devo vedere bene come fare
<mark2> perché firefox da solo non si aggiorna (almeno la versione 3.6 che ho)
<mircoct> http://linuxubuntu.myblog.it/archive/2011/11/06/firefox-8-per-ubuntu-piu-veloce-e-stabile-ecco-come-installa.html
<mircoct> qua ce una guida :P
<jester-> mircoct: non è gradito lincare guide non ufficiali, fatelo in privato
<mircoct> ok scusa jester- nn lo sapevo
<mark2> a questo punto una domanda sorge spontanea: qual è la guida ufficiale per installere firefox aggiornato? io non l'ho trovata
<mircoct> mah..su ubuntu 11 ce l ubuntu software center..io di solito installo tutto da li..e va sempre tutto bene :P nn so pero se c'è sul 10
<mark2> no, non c'era, se ci fosse stata avrei seguito le relative indicazioni
<mark2> io credevo di essere già stato su una pagina ufficiale ma è proprio li che ho copiato il comando di terminale che mi ha fatto bloccare il tutto
<mircoct> e allora prova quella guida..
<jester-> mark2: fa vedere incollando nel pastebin cosa risponde dpkg -l | grep firefox
<jester-> !paste | mark2
<ubot-it> mark2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mark2> fatto...
<jester-> mark2: incolla qui il link
<mark2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737143/
<jester-> mark2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mark2> jester-: con questi comandi risolvo l'aggiornamento?
<jester-> mark2: prova
<mark2> va bene
<mark2> jester-: ma sudo apt-get dist-upgrade che cosa fa? non mi cambierà mica la distribuzione ubuntu? io vorrei rimanere alla 10.10
<jester-> mark2: tranquillo
<mark2> sta procedendo...
<mark2> credo che abbia finito... il terminale non fa più nulla...
<jester-> mark2: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<mark2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/737151/
<jester-> mark2: visto che hai il 7 adesso?
<jester-> 7.01
<mark2> nel terminale sì. ma qui sto ancora scrivendo con la 3.6
<mark2> probabilmente dovrò uscire e riavviare, no?
<jester-> mark2: killall firefox-bin
<mark2> ok.. ti ringrazio.. se si sconnette riavvierò :-)
<jester-> mark2: certo che si sconnette
<jester-> mark2: per irc ci sono gli appositi client tipo xchat
<mark2_> grazie jester- !
<mark2_> sono tornato per salutarti e ringraziarti
<mark2_> tutto ok adesso
<jester-> :D
<mark2_> a presto
<mark2_> un saluto a te e alle altre persone connesse :-)
<mark2_> ciao a tutti! :-)
<mark2_> quit
<samed87> non mi funziona correttamente l'indicator sound
<samed87> di ubuntu
<samed87> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore
<massimo18> samed87, indicator sound?
<samed87> in pratica quando aumento il volume il suono aumenta ma l'icona del volume non si aggiorna
<massimo18> -.-
<samed87> questo mi è successo dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione 11.10
<massimo18> samed87, hai messo qualche tema particolare?
<samed87> è stranissima come cosa
<samed87> lo so
<jester-> !gnomereset | samed87
<ubot-it> samed87: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<massimo18> samed87, hai aggiornato da che versione?
<samed87> dalla 11.04 alla 11.10
<massimo18> samed87, ti ripeto la domanda hai messo qualche tema particolare?
<jester-> samed87: resetta gnome
<jester-> massimo18: di sicuro
<samed87> no
<samed87> questo ne sono sicuro
<massimo18> samed87, ok allora fa come dice jester-
<jester-> samed87: segare anche .compiz e .compiz-1
<samed87> ma secondo te posso modificare l'icona che mi appare quando aumento il volume
<samed87> in modo ke non mi appaia
<jester-> eddai
<massimo18> -.-
<samed87> almeno così il problema lo elimino all'origine
<massimo18> trollalero trollalà
<jester-> bidibì bidibò bidibù
<massimo18> lol
<samed87> è difficile jester ???
<jester-> samed87: e 4, resetta gnome
<samed87> ok
<samed87> ci provo subito
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> volevo fare una domandina.Ieri ho fatto un backup con Deja dup e praticamente mi è uscito l'avviso backup non riuscito per spazio insufficente
<massimo18> eh
<alessandro_> Ora ho spostato quei file in un hard disk più capiente
<alessandro_> Se ora faccio partire il backup
<massimo18> alessandro_, scusa ma in che senso hai spostato i file in un altro hd?
<alessandro_> mi riparte da zero oppure mi parte da dove si era interrotto?
<alessandro_> i file del backup che mi aveva creato il programma
<massimo18> alessandro_, hai spostato la porzione dei file di bk?
<alessandro_> gli ho spostati in un altro hard disk
<massimo18> alessandro_, bella domanda non saprei come si comporta mai capitata sta cosa
<jester-> alessandro_: svuota lu cestino
<massimo18> di solito io uso un bel discone usb esterno per il bk
<alessandro_> jester- perchè dovrei svuotare il cestino??
<jester-> occupa spazio
<alessandro_> e io pensavo che il backup ci fosse stato dentro ad un hard disk
<massimo18> alessandro_, dipende da quanta roba hai
<jester-> si ma se a uno di un quintale prendi un vestito per una da 40 kili è difficile che ci entri
<alessandro_> la cartella home fa
<massimo18> e da quanto spazio libero hai
<alessandro_> 51gb
<samed87> scusa jester ho provato ad effettuare le modifiche che mi hai detto ma il problema mi rimane sempre sempre il solito
<temistocle> ragazzi sapreste indicarmi una stanza di chat per configurare alcuni parametri del sistema operativo suse??????
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<temistocle> grazie
<alessandro_> niente mi riparte il backup da zero non parte da dove si era fermato
<SG-1> Ciao.
<alessandro_> ma scusate ma facendo il backup co deja dup in caso dovessi ripristinare i file mi ripristina solo la cartella home oppure anche i programmi installati?
<alessandro_> oppure per i programmi devo far propio un clone?
<samed87> scusa massimo ma non mi visualizza la modifica
<Dreeg> Buongiorno, due piccole domandine: 1) come faccio ad abilitare gli hotkey della mia tastiera su Xubuntu? Su Ubuntu funzionavano in automatico; 2) torno a chiedere, se riduco a incona tray Skype, dove finisce in Xubuntu?;
<zapruder> ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04
<zapruder> non facendo nessuna partizione
<zapruder> dopo aver fatto tutta la procedura, senza riscontrare nessun problema
<zapruder> faccio il primo avvio del sistema operativo e mi appare lo sfondo bianco
<zapruder> in alto la normale barra grigia
<zapruder> ed anche quella laterale
<zapruder> ma non si vede nessuna icona
<attempt> hai il menu' disponibile?
<zapruder> scusa attempt, sono un niubbo alle primissime armi, cosa intendi per "menu" quello in alto con il nome utente o la barra a sinistra
<teddy_> salve a tutti ho questo problema sul portatile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,491454.0.html però seguendo le indicazioni del topic ovvero usando d-conf editor e togliendo la spunta a 'use time for policy' non cambia assolutamente niente... come fare??
<degli> ciao a tutti
<degli> sera
<degli> ho lanciato un comando con agetty, ma posso recuperarlo da remoto?
<teddy_> nessuno che sa come risolvere??????????
<Dreeg> Buongiorno, tre piccole domandine: 1) come faccio ad abilitare gli hotkey della mia tastiera su Xubuntu? Su Ubuntu funzionavano in automatico; 2) torno a chiedere, se riduco a icona tray Skype, dove finisce in Xubuntu?; 3) Come faccio a monitorare le temperature Hardware su Xubuntu?;
<guccitoti> ciao ragazzi scusatemi ma sapreste dirmi perche durante la fase d'installazione il software si blocca nella prima schermata di caricamento?? ubuntu 11 it
<Guest88721> sera
<Roybetty> mi potete aiutare con GNOME Tweak Tool
<Roybetty> non riesco a trovarlo
<Roybetty> eppure lo intallato da terminale
<elgaton> Roybetty: hai provato ad eseguire da terminale gnome-tweak-tool o qualcosa di simile? Dovrebbe trovarlo così
<Roybetty> ho installato lultima versione la 11.10
<Roybetty> ha
<Roybetty> aspe mo provo
<Roybetty> mille grazie
<elgaton> Di niente
<Roybetty> non cio pensato
<Roybetty> pensavo che lo trovavo come programma
<Roybetty> tra laltro non e' tradotto in italiano
<Roybetty> almeno non tutto
<elgaton> Per quanto riguarda il collegamento, nel pacchetto c'è, forse facendo logout e login compare (a me almeno succede così con KDE).
<elgaton> Per la traduzione, se aspetti un attimo vedo a che punto è
<Roybetty> ok
<Roybetty> riavvio un attimo e poi arrivo
<Roybetty> risera
<Roybetty> comunque la 10.10 era meglio
<Roybetty> secondo me
<Roybetty> troppe cose inutili
<elgaton> Allora, dal sito del progetto GNOME (http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gnome-tweak-tool/master/po/it) mi risulta che tutto sia stato tradotto. Prova a installare i language pack più recenti per GNOME (sono usciti in queste ultime ore). Se non è ancora tradotto o la traduzione attuale si riferisce a una versione più recente di GNOME Tweak Tool (e apparirà in futuro) o non è inclusa in Ubuntu per problemi di licenza (ma dubito di ciò).
<Roybetty> e ti devi sbattere per trovare le cose
<elgaton> Roybetty: hai provato con GNOME classico?
<elgaton> Oppure con KDE?
<Roybetty> no kde lo usavo una vita fa ' sembra winzoz
<Roybetty> no no
<Roybetty> gnome e' piu veloce
<Roybetty> e poi lalingua lo agiornata 3 ore fa
<Roybetty> mmmm..........
<Roybetty> mi sa che torno alla 10.10
<elgaton> Prova allora con il classico. Io personalmente uso KDE (abitudine). Mi domando solo se quando GNOME classico verrà ufficialmente abbandonato (non ricordo più dove l'ho sentito dire, prendi con riserva quest'affermazione) qualcuno farà dei PPA...
<Roybetty> abandonato
<Roybetty> be' sinceramente non credo
<Roybetty> almeno lo spero
<Roybetty> e' che mio lamento un po della 11.10
<Roybetty> non capisco perche devo scaricare i pachetti da terminale tipo
<Roybetty> temi
<Roybetty> mouse
<Roybetty> ecc
<FloodBotIt1> Roybetty: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Roybetty> scusate
<tegra> qualcuno di voi ha provato la 12.04 ?
<Roybetty> non itaso niente
<elgaton> Roybetty: magari ci spostiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat per parlarne, così lasciamo il canale principale libero per il supporto?
<Roybetty> ok
<Roybetty> volentieri
<elgaton> Roybetty: è un bot che interviene automaticamente, non preoccuparti :)
<Roybetty> comunque anche qui avre delle cose da dire
<Roybetty> e' una chat cazzo
<tegra> io mi trovo bene con kde
<Roybetty> non sono i podroni del mondo
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Roybetty> canale di aiuto
<Roybetty> mmmmmm
<Roybetty> e non si parla di linux
<Roybetty> mmmmmmm
<Roybetty> ridicoli
<Roybetty> ok dai
<attempt> jester- ubuntu unity dove han messo terminale?
<attempt> 0.o
<jester-> attempt: scrivi terminal nella ricerca
<jester-> attempt: non lo uso e non ricordo
<attempt> io uguale
<attempt> grazie
<jester-> attempt: di solito sta sotto accessori
<shukty> buonpomeriggio avrei un problema con lo gnome-panel ... sapevo che esisteva un comando da terminale per install missing .... qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<elgaton> shukty: "Install missing..."? Puoi precisare se ricordi?
<shukty> elgaton: su apt-get install miss [ ovviamente non è la sintassi corretta ]
<elgaton> shukty: sudo apt-get install -f dovrebbe essere quello che fa al caso tuo
<shukty> elgaton: evidentemente install -f ... grazie
<elgaton> shukty: Di niente
<attempt> zapruder il link al paste mettilo qui.
<zapruder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737320/
<attempt> non ce la vedo la wifi nel paste
<attempt> vedo una scheda di rete normale
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> per editare delle vecchie partizione fatte con windows per crearne una ext
<marker_> quale programma consigliate?
<marker_> si può fare sotto ubuntu?
<elgaton> marker_: Sì, usa l'editor di partizioni GParted
<zapruder> la mia è una scheda di rete con wireless, questo è sicuro
<bobbybong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220 zapruder
<zapruder> proverò a seguire la procedura, thanks bobbybong, ma soprattutto grazie a attempt che mi ha seguito passo passo
<marker_> grazie
<attempt> inprocomm mai sentita
<elgaton> marker_: Di niente
<zapruder> ma improcomm non è l'ingresso ethernet?
<attempt> zapruder no pare sia la wifi.
<attempt> ethernet e' l'altra
<marker_> ciao sono di nuovo qui...
<elgaton> Di' pure
<marker_> gparted può ridimensionare la prtizione ntfs con windows?
<marker_> ho provato dopo averla smontata ma non ci risco..
<elgaton> Sì, basta che sia deframmentata (ancora meglio, prima fai CHKDSK approfondito con controllo superficie disco, svuota cache, file temporanei... e poi deframmenta)
<elgaton> Ci sono messaggi d'errore particolarI? Cosa appare a schermo che ti impedisce di ridimensionare il tutto?
<marker_> ok ora provo
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> Carlin0, ciao
<marker_> semplice la finestra di gparted per il ridemensionamento non fa ninet
<elgaton> Neanche agire sulla barra grafica in tale finestra fa qualcosa?
<marker_> no
<marker_> mi dice spazio liberi prima 0 (stramo)
<elgaton> Pare strano. Mi sa che hai qualche errore sul filesystem e che GParted non fa il ridimensionamento per quello (misura di sicurezza).
<elgaton> Fai un bel controllo con chkdsk da Windows e riprova.
<marker_> nuova dimensione (totale partizione)
<lusy> Carlin0, ho installato virtual box in ubuntu 11.10. non vedo la chiavetta usb che ho installato;vedo nel computer unita cd e disco C , imoltre  nella barra cè l'icona ( indica l'attività dei dispositivi USb collegati ::: vedo USbest technology usb  mass storage device come devo fare
<d4vey> marker_, gparted l'hai avviato da ubuntu live o che?
<marker_> no da ubuntu installato
<d4vey> ok, da sudo?
<marker_> ma una partizione ntfs l'ho cancellata
<d4vey> marker_, da root l'hai avviato?!
<marker_> no dall'icona però mi ha chiesto la password per i permessi amministratore
<d4vey> ok, prima l'hai smontata la partizione di win?
<d4vey> o meglio, la ntfs?
<marker_> si
<marker_> smontata ok
<alecv> buonasera
<d4vey> quindi gparted non ti mostra una chiave vicino al nome della partizione?
<alecv> ma skype non è nei repo ufficiali?
<elgaton> alecv: Dovrebbe essere in quello Partner. Aspetta un attimo
<marker_> nessuna chiave
<marker_> oraq l'ho avvito con sudo da terminale
<d4vey> marker_, cambia qualcosa?
<pisto> ciao. ho un problema. l'installer di ubuntu sta cercando di isntallarmi tutte le lingue possibili (lo so perché ho controllato la linea di comando del processo dpkg lanciato dall'installer). il fatto è che per ogni singolo pacchetto ci mette un'eternità.
<pisto> come posso risolvere?
<marker_> con sudo ora posso spostare la barra garfica
<marker_> ora sembra funzionare
<d4vey> marker_, ridimensiona con tastodestro - resize
<marker_> ok ridimensionato
<jester-> pisto: mi pare che di default installi l'inglese e la lingua scelta al boot della live
<pisto> jester-: ecco, no ,mi sta installando di tutto
<jester-> pisto: e va bè poi le togli
<pisto> jester-: dammi un codice di lingua a due caratteri, e ce l'ho.
<marker_> sto applicando le modifiche
<pisto> ma ci mette anni
<pisto> !
<jester-> ma va
<marker_> gparted è un ottimo programma :-)
<zapruder> credo che il mio probl della wireless sia insormontabile
<jester-> pisto: se cd da iso originale ubuntu non installa tutte le lingue
<pisto> no, è da dvd
<jester-> eh hai voluto fare lo sborooone col dvd
<jester-> lo
<jester-> zapruder: cioè?
<pisto> quella da 1.5 giga
<jester-> ciumbia
<zapruder> niente, sono un niubbo che sta cercando di attivare la sua wireless ma non riesco a fare la procedura indicata qui
<jester-> zapruder: lasasta la procedura incolla qui cosa risponde: lspci | grep -i network
<marker_> ha rdimesionato però alla fine sembra aver dato un errore
<marker_> ho salvato il log
<zapruder> jester: non mi fa nulla
<jester-> zapruder: è scheda integrata o usb
<zapruder> integrata
<jester-> zapruder: lasasta la procedura incolla qui cosa risponde: lspci | grep -i wifi
<zapruder> jester: nulla ancora, ma la sintassi è corretta?
<jester-> zapruder: fa vedere il solo lspci ma incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | zapruder
<ubot-it> zapruder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zapruder> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/737372/
<jester-> zapruder: non risulta, se integrata i casi sono 2: o è morta o disattivata nel bios
<zapruder> fino a stamattina con windows xp utilizzavo la mia rete wireless senza problemi con questo pc
<jester-> zapruder: mi pare un po vegiotto il pc per avere una wifi integrata vedendo  nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]
<zapruder> si non è nuovo il pc
<jester-> zapruder: lsusb
<jester-> zapruder: prova con xp ed esci senza spegnerla se funza
<zapruder> mmm ok
<jester-> zapruder: giusto per essere sicuri dai rfkill list
<zapruder> nulla
<dadino> ciao
<jester-> zapruder: ok dai controlla in winzoz
<dadino> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<dadino> come si trovano i canali per scaricare
<MarcoTroisi> ciao a tutti!
<MarcoTroisi> avrei un problema, spero qualcuno qui possa aiutarmi
<elgaton> dadino: Questo è il canale di supporto tecnico di Ubuntu. Di certo su FreeNode non ci sono canali per scaricare - prova ad usare Google per cercarli
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: chiedi pure
<dadino> scusate ma non ci capisco niente. grazie. ciao
<MarcoTroisi> un po' di tempo fa sono passato alla 11.04
<MarcoTroisi> inizialmente tutto bene, poi a un certo punto Skype ha iniziato a fare le bizze
<MarcoTroisi> nel senso che mi si apre, ma appena provo ad aprire una finestra di chat o chiamata, mi crasha il sistema
<elgaton> Con che errore? Magari chiudi Skype, apri un terminale, digita "skype" senza virgolette e premi Invio. Tenta di aprire una finestra di chat.
<elgaton> Quando va in crash, copia e incolla il testo che appare nel terminale (tutto) su paste.ubuntu.com e scrivi qui il link.
<MarcoTroisi> ho provato da terminale anche qualche minuto fa
<jester-> MarcoTroisi: 64 bit?
<MarcoTroisi> no no
<MarcoTroisi> non appare niente
<MarcoTroisi> schermo nero
<FloodBotIt1> MarcoTroisi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<MarcoTroisi> e mi ritrovo alla schermata di login
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Crash del server X. Prova con questo:
<elgaton> sudo apt-get install strace
<MarcoTroisi> ok, ora provo
<elgaton> strace -O skype.log skype
<elgaton> e poi incolla su paste.ubuntu.com il file skype.log
<elgaton> Esegui meno azioni possibile finché skype gira
<MarcoTroisi> è successo di nuovo. Mi è andato tutto in palla e ho perso tutto quello che stavo facendo
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: posso vedere il file skype.log?
<MarcoTroisi> mi dovresti fare il favore di riscrivermi quei comandi, perché mi si è riavviato tutto e ho perso il log della conversazione :)
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Hai fatto strace, esatto? Vai su paste.ubuntu.com, trova nella home il file skype.log, copialo e incollalo nel sito.
<elgaton> Alla fine dovrebbe darti un link, invialo qui.
<MarcoTroisi> ok, vado e torno
<MarcoTroisi> no, scusami, non mi ha generato skype.log, evidentemente è andato tutto in palla prima che potesse farlo
<MarcoTroisi> saresti così gentile da riscrivermi i comandi di strace? :)
<elgaton> Strano - quando hai aperto il terminale, hai dato sudo apt-get install strace, poi ti è andato tutto in crash subito?
<MarcoTroisi> no, al comando successivo, quando è partito skype. L'ho malauguratamente toccato e mi ha mandato tutto in palla...
<elgaton> Allora dovrebbe esserci il file .log. Guarda nella home o in Documenti.
<jester-> MarcoTroisi: usi gnome?
<jester-> o ciofeca unity
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: no, proprio non lo trovo. Né in home né in Documenti
<MarcoTroisi> jester: uso unity
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: OK, nel terminale dai
<elgaton> cd ~
<elgaton> strace -O skype.log skype
<elgaton> (dovrebbe essere nella home a questo punto)
<MarcoTroisi> Uhmm, il terminale è impazzito e scrive roba incomprensibile. E nella home ancora non appare nulla...
<elgaton> Aspetta un attimo
<MarcoTroisi> certo
<elgaton> Scusa, errore mio. Premi Ctrl+C nel terminale e dai:
<elgaton> strace -o skype.log skype
<elgaton> (o minuscola anziché maiuscola)
<MarcoTroisi> Ok. Il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/737400/
 * elgaton da' un'occhiata
<marker_> ciao eccomi di nuovo qui
<marker_> ho ridimensionato la partizione ntfs di win con  gparted
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: prova a far così:
<marker_> mi ha dato un errore il ridemensionamento l'ha fatto e tutto funziona
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: sudo killall skype
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: cd ~
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: mv .Skype .Skype_old
<marker_> se volete ho il log del ridimensionamento
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: e poi prova a riavviare skype
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: ora provo e ti dico! :D
<marker_> la partizione ridemensiona funziona e tutto ok
<marker_> ma gparted ha finito il ridimensionato con l'errore
<marker_> visisbile da questo log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/737409/
<marker_> e tutto ok?
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: riavviato il sistema per l'ennesima volta
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: non va
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Prova a disinstallare e reinstallare Skype: sudo apt-get purge skype e poi installa il pacchetto manualmente da skype.com
<MarcoTroisi> in realtà l'ho già fatto un po' di tempo fa questo
<jester-> elgaton: ha un 32 o 64bit
<MarcoTroisi> jester: un 32bit
<jester-> strano che non funzi. resettare gnome + segamento .compiz .compiz-1?
<MarcoTroisi> jester: girando un po' sul web mi pare di non essere solo. La 11.04 ha di questi problemi
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: tra l'altro mi sono accorto di un'altra cosa che magari è collegata. Quando avvio un'applicazione che usa il microfono su mozilla (tipo imo.im), mi smette di funzionare, e se lo uso poi da altre parti non va più
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Forse è un'incompatibilità? Che microfono hai?
<MarcoTroisi> quello del portatile. Ho un Dell XPS M1530
<jester-> MarcoTroisi: avanzare a 11.10?
<marker_> il ridemsionamento di una partizione ntfs win con gparted mi ha un errore ma sembra tutto a posto log errore:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/737409/? e tutto ok?
<marker_> nel log ci sono altre operazioni, l'errore è in basso
<MarcoTroisi> jester: può essere un'idea. C'è solo il piccolo problema che all'ultimo avanzamento mi è andato tutto in palla e ho dovuto riformattare tutto, perdendo anche qualche dato. Per questo adesso rimandavo... :)
<marker_> *mi ha dato
<jester-> marker_: la aprtizione funza e ha tutti i dati?
<marker_> si, è la partizione di win che si avvia
<marker_> funziona perfettamente
<jester-> marker_: alura è a posto
<marker_> ok, ma gparted mi da due linee di spazi non allocati (uno da eliminazione e l'atro ridimensionamento)
<jester-> marker_: riducendo si forma spazio non allocato dal quale ricavi una partizione o piu
<marker_> si
<jester-> quindi?
<marker_> ma perchè lo spazio non allocato è diviso in due linee
<jester-> marker_: perchè un 6 7 mb sono riservati e rimangono
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: come va? che ne pensi?
<marker_> ho una linea non allocato 20gb
<marker_> l'altra 39gb
<marker_> cosi posso creare due partizioni e invece volgio un unica partizione...
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Non saprei... provo a cercare, vedo se ci sono incompatibilità note, un attimo
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: ok, grazie mille!
<marker_> ma perchè lo spazio non allocato è diviso in due linee su gparted?
<marker_> ho una linea non allocato 20gb
<marker_> l'altra 39gb
<marker_> cosi posso creare due partizioni e invece volgio un unica partizione da quello spazio non allocato
<jester-> marker_: perchè non è che puoi fare quello che ti pare su una tabella partizioni
<jester-> marker_: se in mezzo c'è altra partizone non c'è verso di farne una sola
<jester-> a meno che te fa spostare
<ubuntu> giorno.. un po di tempo fa ero riuscito a fare in modo che ad ogni kernel nuovo ubuntu installasse i relativi headers.. ora non mi ricordo piu il comando.. qualcuno mi sa aiutare? :D
<marker_> si in mezzo c'è quella dove è installato ubuntu
<marker_> mi ero dimenticato di questa regola :-)
<jester-> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<kaos__> vale anche per pae?
<jester-> marker_: è come se volessi allargare il bagno col salotto avendo la camera da letto in mezzo
<marker_> si è vero grazie, creo due partizioni ext4 e mi levo il pensiero... :-)
<enzos> ragazzi salve, praticamente ho creato un certificato e ora lo dovrei importare nel mio client di posta, come si fa? sarebbe la mail di università che quando faccio nuovo messaggio mi appare outlook
<kaos__> mi potresti dare il comando per aggiungere i ppa degli headers?
<jester-> kaos__: ppa pre headers?
<jester-> per
<Guest36739> da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 10.04 a 11.10 su skype non funziona più il microfono, chi può aiutarmi?
<kaos__> non so xD mi ricordo solo che si scaricavano da solo con sudo apt-get update o dal gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> Guest36739: togli il 64 bit e metti il 32
<Guest36739> ormai ho il 64
<jester-> kaos__: sudo apt-get installa linux-headers-generic
<Guest36739> per toglierlo devo cancellare tutto vero?
<jester-> Guest36739: il 64 non va. fallo da software center
<jester-> meglio synaptic
<kaos__> ma poi li scarica da soli, o devo dare il comando ogni volta?
<Guest36739> da software center posso passare a ubuntu 32 ?
<jester-> kaos__: è appunto il metapacchetto che poi te li tiene aggionati
<marker_> posso creare solo un altra partizione primaria perchè ho raggiunto il limite
<marker_> ma gli spazio non allocati non sono vicini
<jester-> marker_: eh 4 primarie eo 3 + la estesa è la regola
<kaos__> ah :D
<marker_> l'ho capito
<caos> salve, stavo installando un pacchetto di java solo che a un certo punto si è bloccato e ho chiuso il terminale, ora mi compare sulla barra in alto a destra un "divieto di accesso". cosa devo fare?
<marker_> non so come risolvere
<jester-> marker_: che poi sia primaria o logica dentro alla estesa non cambia nulla
<kaos__> grazie, credevo installasse solo quelli dei kernel che ho ora..
<kaos__> cmq avete provato il 3.0?
<jester-> kaos__: 11.10 ha il 3
<kaos__> io ho il 10.04 e aspetto la 12.04.. mi chiedevo se fosse stabile o avesse qualche problema essendo nuovo
<Guest36739> io non installerei mai una versione nuova
<Guest36739> lascia che i problemi vengano visti dagli altri
<marker_> la prtizione logica però si può creare solo all'interno della primaria cosi ho letto e infatti l'opzione partizione logica in gparted è disattivata...
<Guest36739> io ogni volta che faccio un aggiornamento ho problemi
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: prova solo a controllare che le preferenze audio siano giuste, non ho trovato di più
<jester-> kaos__: se lavori con lts aspetta il passaggio diretto ad aprile
<kaos__> ok ;)
<marker_> gli spazi non allocati sono separati è un bel problema
<jester-> kaos__: se paciocchi coi vari cazzilli non ci sarebbe senso però
<jester-> marker_: se sono fuori dalla estesa e hai gia 4 primarie non fai nulla a meno cancelli la estesa e rifai
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: dove? nella gestione ubuntu dell'audio?
<kaos__> io mi riferivo solo al kernel 3 :p
<marker_> primarie ne ho 3, una la posso ancora creare ma gli spazi alloccati essendo divisi da un altra partizione non so come fare
<marker_> voelvo dire spazi non allocati
<jester-> marker_: spost la partizine se possibile
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Esatto
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: già fatto, in effetti. Non ha risolto niente. Ti ringrazio cmq per l'aiuto, proverò ad upgradare a 11.11
<MarcoTroisi> elgaton: ti saluto, buona serata! :D
<elgaton> MarcoTroisi: Buona serata anche a te
<Guest36739> qualcuno ha problemi con skype? io per farlo funzionare devo reinstallarlo ogni volta che faccio ripartire il pc
<caos> salve, stavo installando un pacchetto di java solo che a un certo punto si è bloccato e ho chiuso il terminale, ora mi compare sulla barra in alto a destra un "divieto di accesso". cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Guest36739: 11.10?
<Guest36739> si
<jester-> Guest36739: installa skype:32
<Guest36739> ma era la stessa cosa con la 10.10
<Guest36739> mi dice wrong version
<jester-> Guest36739: hai una 32 o 64bit
<Guest36739> 64
<jester-> Guest36739: abilta i partenrs e installa skype:i386 ho sbagliato prima
<jester-> Guest36739: per sicurezza prima togli il 64
<Guest36739> sai coem si abimitano? da aggiornamenti sorgenti  e poi?
<Guest36739> sai come si abilitano? da aggiornamenti sorgenti  e poi?
<jester-> Guest36739: altro software
<jester-> Guest36739: metti la spunta, chiudi e fai update
<Guest36739> ok
<enzos> ragazzi come si fa a importare un certificato?
<Guest36739> ho solo questo, ma non lo trova
<Guest36739> http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages
<jester-> Guest36739: hai abilitato i partners?
<jester-> Guest36739: sudo apt-get update
<Guest36739> non sono sicuro di abilitato i partners
<jester-> Guest36739: sorgenti software/altro software le vedi le due righe con scritto partner?
<Guest36739> partner di canonical?
<jester-> si
<jester-> Guest36739: metti la spunta
<Guest36739> trovato
<Guest36739> quello lo era già
<Guest36739> ma poi c'erano 2 voci con partner e le ho selezionate
<jester-> allora sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Guest36739: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<jester-> Guest36739: sudo apt-get installa skype:i386
<jester-> Guest36739: sudo apt-get install skype:i386
<jester-> hihi una a di troppo
<Guest36739> é già alla versione più
<Guest36739> recente
<Guest36739> forse invece di purge devo fare remove
<Guest36739> sudo apt-get install skype:i386 ?
<Guest36739> sucsa
<jester-> Guest36739: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep skype
<Guest36739> dpkg -l | grep skype
<Guest36739> dpkg-query: attenzione: analisi del file "/var/lib/dpkg/status" vicino alla riga 64838 pacchetto "virtualbox-2.1":
<Guest36739>  errore nella stringa Version "2.1.4-42893_Ubuntu_hardy": carattere non valido nel numero di revisione
<Guest36739> ii  skype:i386                                    2.2.0.35-0oneiric2                                   VOIP and instant messaging client
<FloodBotIt1> Guest36739: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Guest36739: che centra hardy
<jester-> Guest36739: hai una 11.10 o altro
<Guest36739> prima avevo la 10.10
<Guest36739> adesso ho la 11.10
<emelos> salve
<Guest36739> xubuntu
<jester-> Guest36739: hai avanzato come
<Guest36739> forse ero alla 10.04
<jester-> Guest36739: comunque è un errore per vbox vecchio
<emelos> posso sapere  ke cose mbr13 su ubuntu?
<jester-> Guest36739: sembra che hai installato il 32 bit
<jester-> provalo
<jester-> emelos: forse se parli da non ingozzato capiamo meglio
<Guest36739> sono passato alla 10.10, poi alla 11.04, ma avevo problemi di grafica e quindi sono passato alla 11.10, avevo ancora problemi, così ho installato kde, ma richiede troppa memoria e con 2GB swappava tutto il tempo, adesso ho installato xubuntu
<emelos> ok
<jester-> Guest36739: prova skype
<emelos> Allora netbook con ubuntu installato ho fatto qualke manovra sbagliata su partizione del disko
<emelos> al riavvio mi spunta la schermata con la scritta MBR :
<jester-> emelos: pare che ti sei segato grub
<Guest36739> ma skype é ancora installato
<emelos> MBR13
<Guest36739> ed al momento é attivo
<emelos> puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> Guest36739: sudo apt-get installa skype:i386 cosa fa
<jester-> Guest36739: sudo apt-get install skype:i386 cosa fa
<ntanitime> salve ho un problema con la mia WIFI non riesco più a vedere le reti disponibili; Stavo cercando di configurarla ma non so come riattivare quella funzione
<Guest36739> skype:i386 è già alla versione più recente
<jester-> emelos: sempre ce mbr sia sana ti do oil link
<emelos> Grazie
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jfspe> #join italia
<jfspe> come si usa x chat
<jfspe> per aprire un altro canale ?
<jester-> come un qualsiasi altro client ma se sbagli i comandi
<jfspe> è la prima volta che lo uso
<emelos> ma per installare assieme a ubuntu win7 come si fa?
<jester-> jester-:  /j #italia
<jfspe> join #italia
<emelos> nn ho mai utilizzato ubuntu
<jfspe> sbagliato ancora
<jester-> sempre che non vuoi andare su #italia server azzurra
<jester-> emelos: hai ancora winzoz?
<emelos> no
<jester-> emelos: reinstalla ubuntu che fai prima
<emelos> se c riesco
<emelos> il link ke mi hai dato nn posso fare le manovre ke c'è scritto
<jester-> emelos: e perchè no, ti serve il cdlive
<emelos> perchè la schermata del pc si apre sl con sto MBR13:
<emelos> ma con una usb nn lo posso fare?
<jester-> emelos: devi bootare il cd
<emelos> nn ho il lettore esterno
<jester-> se va sul disco trova il casino e si incrocchia
<jester-> emelos: usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<emelos> ok Grazie vedo cm posso fare eventualmente lo faccio con lettore cd esterno
<Cycciopasticcio> ciao
<emelos> ciaoooooooooooooo
<Guest36739> ho reinstallato skype da command line, spero che vada bene, grazie
<jester-> Guest36739: cancella la cartella .skype
<Guest36739> sapreste aiutarmi, non mi funziona più il microfono da quando sono passato a ubuntu 11.10
<Guest36739> sapreste aiutarmi, non mi funziona più il microfono da quando sono passato a ubuntu 11.10, quando uso skype
<Guest36739> ah devo rimuoverla?
<jester-> Guest36739: per il mic controlla in impostazioni audio che il canale in sia abilitato
<jester-> Guest36739: che sia quello giusto e poi anche nelle impostazioni audio di skype
<Guest36739> da ubuntu il microfono va, si incrementa il livello quando parlo sia da webcam che da microfono dell'headset, adesso provo da skype
<Guest36739> si va, grazie 1000, probabilmente con l'aggiornamento ha cambiato le impostazioni audio
<Guest36739> da dove tolgo la cartella ./skype ?
<Guest36739> .skype
<jester-> Guest36739: se va lascia stare
<Guest36739> ok
<Guest36739> ottimo
<Guest36739> spero che anche facendo ripartire il pc, funzioni senza doverlo reinstallare
<jester-> prova
<enzos> su thunderbind non riesco a scrivere un messaggio ne a inserire il mittente, come mai questo?
<jester-> enzos: una volta configurato l'account lo prende da se
<enzos> e come si configura
<ntanitime> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare con questo problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,493228.msg3854027.html#msg3854027
<jester-> enzos: come in qualsiasi altro client di posta, in thunder menu modifica/impostazioni account e ti servono i parametri del provider tuo
<enzos> ok fatto ma mi dice mozilla thnderbird non riesce a rilevare le impostazioni per l'account utente
<jester-> enzos: allora hai fatto qualcosa di sbagliato
<enzos> ok vado nel percorso appena detto da te e poi cosa faccio
<jester-> enzos: pop3 e smtp devono essere giusti
<enzos> e cosa ci devo mettere
<jester-> enzos: i paramatri del tuo provider di posta
<Giorgio_> ciao ragazzi
<tegra> ciao Giorgio_
<enzos> la mail mia per esempio è nome.cognome@studio.unibo.it, qual è il provider in questo caso?
<Giorgio_> ho un problema
<jester-> enzos: madu devi vedere il provider studio.unibo
<Giorgio_> vorrei istallare ubuntu 11.04 sul mio pc
<Giorgio_> ora vi scrivo con un pc windows
<Giorgio_> è che non riesco  a masterizzare ubuntu 11.04 su un CD
<bobbybong> !installazione | Giorgio_
<jester-> !installazione | Giorgio_
<jester-> lol
<Giorgio_> bonii
<tegra> !wubi | Giorgio_
<enzos> scusa l'ignoranza come si fa?
<tegra> ma il bot è morto ?
<jester-> enzos: chiedere a chi ti ha fornito la mail
<Giorgio_> nono
<Giorgio_> c'è
<Giorgio_> non riesco piu ad accedere a neinte mi da errore
<jester-> Giorgio_: ???
<tegra> Giorgio_, come non riesci a masterizzare ?
<tegra> !installazione | Giorgio_
<ubot-it> Giorgio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Giorgio_> problema risolto
<Giorgio_> grazie
<Giorgio_> siete dei bravissimi nerd : )
<tegra> ahah
<tegra> qualcuno bravo con ubuntu server ?
<manusanna> buonasera, qualcuno conosce bene mixxx e le configurazioni per i timecode?
<tegra> posso usare ubuntu come router ?
<raff0z> ciao a tutti
<raff0z> sentite qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ... forse una scemenza ... ogni volta che spengo o riavvio mi dice che il "demone impostazioni per gnome" non risponde ... (se faccio sudo halt ovviamente si spegne subito) ... sapete come posso risolvere?
<raff0z> nessuno?
<tegra> hai qualche problema di acpi ?
<raff0z> luminosità
<raff0z> non mi riconosce i tasti e al grub ho aggiunto acpi_backlight=legacy
<tegra> ma dove te lo dice ?
<raff0z> ogni volta che spengo il sistema
<tegra> ma in che modo arriva una schermata ?
<raff0z> ad esempio se ora provo a spegnere mi fa quel popup e mi dice che non risponde ... e mi chiede se ignorarlo , bloccare lo schermo oppure di riavviare comunque
<raff0z> quando clicco su Arresta-> riavvia / arresta
<tegra> strano
<tegra> hai provato ad aggiornare il sistema ?
<raff0z> l'avevo aggiornato da poco ora ricontrollo
<raff0z> tutto aggiornato :D
<tegra> raff0z, da terminale prova a fare sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<tegra> nel file che si apre trovi 127.0.0.1 localhost
<tegra> 127.0.1.1 tuo_username
<raff0z> si
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737585/
<raff0z> tutto scritto qua
<tegra> lo modifichi in localhost tuo_username
<raff0z> non è il mio user_name ma il nomePC :S
<raff0z> quindi
<raff0z> devo fare così :
<raff0z> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<raff0z> e
<raff0z> localhost raff0z-hp    ?
<tegra> ah ok
<tegra> si
<raff0z> ok
<raff0z> ora provo a riavviare
<raff0z> o devo fare altro?
<tegra> no prova
<tegra> a riavviare
<raff0z> ok
<raff0z> me lo fa lo stesso provo a terminare la sessione prima ?
<tegra> ok prova
<fleurtherock> con ubuntu 10.10 si mettevo la freccia del mouse sopra l'icona di un file mp3 partiva di default l'anteprima del file perchè con ubuntu 11.10 ciò non succede?
<raff0z_> niente tegra come prima
<tegra> fleurtherock, quella funzione è stata tolta
<fleurtherock> ecco una funzione intelligente l'hanno tolta
<raff0z_> nada?
<tegra> raff0z_, io direi di aspettare un update di gnome
<raff0z_> ok
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> carlino, non mi prende più usb, fino ad oggi andava
<lusy> in virtualbox su ubuntu 11.10
<lusy> Carlin0, ciao non mi prende più usb, fino ad oggi andava in virtualbox su ubuntu 11.10
<asterix> ciao
<asterix> qlc1 sa se con ubuntu è possibile gestire un cluster in maniera semplice?
<lusy> virtualbox non mi prende USB in ubuntu 11.10
<lusy> qualcuno sa perchè virtualbox non mi prende USB in ubuntu 11.10
<BetaBrain> sera tutti gente
<SolDiesis> buonasera...
<SolDiesis> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad aggiornare firefox dalla versione 3.6.23 ad una più attuale? ho ubuntu 10.10
<SolDiesis> non ho trovato aiuto dal gestore aggiornamenti
<SolDiesis> sono un principiante quasi assoluto
<Carlin0> SolDiesis, il firefox che hai è il più aggiornato per la 10.10
<Carlin0> per andare oltre devi attingere ad aggiornamenti non ufficiali
<SolDiesis> mi hanno detto che si può arrivare fino almeno alla versione 7
<SolDiesis> se qualcuno mi indica qual è il repository potrei provare a fare da solo...
<Carlin0> SolDiesis, non so io mi tengo tutto originale preferisco .. ed ho la 10.04 quindi + vecchia della tua
<SolDiesis> carlin0 e che versione di firefox hai?
<Carlin0> 3.6.24
<Carlin0> funziona ...
<Carlin0> non gli manca nulla
<SolDiesis> carlin0: forse hai ragione, ma a qs proposito avrei un'altra domanda: se io voles downgradare alla 10.04 lts che cosa devo fare? Almeno quella ha il supporto fino al 2013
<Carlin0> SolDiesis, devi reinstallare ...
<SolDiesis> carlin0: ho capito
<SolDiesis> e hai anche wine?
<Carlin0> SolDiesis, conviene che aspetti aprile
<Carlin0> esce la nuova lts e avrà 5 anni di supporto
<Carlin0> no niente wine mi spiace
<SolDiesis> chissà se il mio vecchio pc la supporta
<SolDiesis> comunque grazie per i consigli
<Carlin0> sono opinioni personali .. ognuno la vede a modo suo..
<Carlin0> non prenderli per oro colato :)
<SolDiesis> carlin0: certamente... ma le opinioni degli altri sono sempre utili. Mi incuriosiva wine, firefox 7 e il downgrade a 10.04, ma forse è meglio soprassedere per il momento
<Carlin0> no lo dico perchè io penso che una lts in quanto stabile debba rimanere intonsa coi suoi aggiornamenti , ma non tutti la pensano come me
<SolDiesis> carlin0: è un'opinione rispettabile
<SolDiesis> ti ringrazio :-)
<SolDiesis> arrivederci a tutti :-)
<perperus> salve a tutti! volevo chiedere, è possibile deframmentare windows xp senza corrompere ubuntu dopo averlo installato  con wubi? grazie per le risposte
<ubuntu__> ho installato windows dopo ubuntu.. ora vorrei sapere come fare in modo che grub possa farmi scegliere fra i due OS
<bobbybong> !grub | ubuntu__
<ubot-it> ubuntu__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubuntu__> ho risolto con grub customizer :p
<ubuntu__> grazie cmq
<mage8284> buonasera
<mage8284> ha chi posso chiedere?
<mage8284> ???
<Anacampseros> saluti
<mage8284> saluti
<mage8284> italiana
<mage8284> ?
<Anacampseros> cosa?
<mage8284> sei italiana?
<Anacampseros> italiano
<mage8284> ok
<Anacampseros> mi dispiace :(
<mage8284> io vorrei installare una nuova versione
<Anacampseros> di ubuntu?
<mage8284> adesso ho la ubuntu 4 condivisa con windows xp
<mage8284> vorrei installare una nuova versione condivisibile con xp
<Anacampseros> non è supervecchia?
<Anacampseros> in che senso "condivisibile"?
<mage8284> che posso sceglire se usare xpoppure ubuntu all'avvio
<Anacampseros> quello lo puoi fare con qualunque roba installi
<mage8284> cioè
<Anacampseros> tutte le distro sono affiancabili a qualunque altra distro o a winzozz
<mage8284> ad esempio qual' e la versione migliore tra ubuntu kubuntu ecc
<Anacampseros> prova un pò tutto e poi scegli tu
<mage8284> bello aiuto :(
<mage8284> quali mi consigli
<Anacampseros> io adesso sto usando debian
<mage8284> cioè
<Anacampseros> e mercoledì voglio provare opensuse
<Anacampseros> poi magari tornerò a ubuntu
<Anacampseros> l'ho usata per un pò di anni
<Anacampseros> cioè cosa?
<mage8284> cosa cambia?
<Anacampseros> ma sei vero  mi stai facendo una specie di test perchè sono nuovo?
<mage8284> io?
<Anacampseros> si
<mage8284> ma sei pazzo,è la prima volta che entro
<mage8284> cerco solo qualcuno che mi dia dei validi consigli
<Anacampseros> ah
<Anacampseros> anche io son qui per la prima volta
<mage8284> te stai peggio di me
<mage8284> ecco appunto
<Anacampseros> cosa ci fai col pc?
<mage8284> un po tutto
<Anacampseros> lavoro?
<mage8284> anche
<mage8284> prediligo la velocità e di conseguenza le prestazioni
<Anacampseros> se ti trovi bene con ubuntu prova la nuova
<mage8284> un po come tutti immagino
<mage8284> mi trovo bene ma sono curioso dellealtre versioni
<Anacampseros> allora prova quella che ti ispira di più
<Anacampseros> tanto molti ti diranno che la loro è la migliore
<mage8284> dovrei conoscerle per sceglire
<Anacampseros> infatti, prova
<mage8284> mi scoccia
<Anacampseros> sei un pò pratico?
<mage8284> vorrei qualcuno che sapesse dirmi le sostanziali differenze tramite le quali poi riuscirei ad orientarmi
<mage8284> c6
<geko> mage8284, ma adesso che distribuzione stai usando?
<mage8284> ho la penultima versione di ubuntu quella che si installa da xp ed è condivisa sul hd
<geko> sarebbe meglio installarla di sana piante in una partizione dedicata
<geko> prova l'ultima la 11.10
<geko> oppure installati la 11.04 sempre in una partizione sua e non di windows
<mage8284> come faccio?
<mage8284> per alcune applicazioni uso ancora windows
<geko> devi usare il programma gparted e ricavarti una partizione libera dall'HD
<geko> quanto è grande il tuo hd?
<mage8284> 120
<geko> hum
<mage8284> piccolo?
<geko> potresti fare 60 a win e 60 ad ubuntu
<geko> dipende da cosa hai in windows
<mage8284> ma tutto questo non lo chiede durantel'installazione?
<geko> si ma devi stare attento alla partizione
<geko> se ti distrai ubuntu andrà a scrivere su tutto l'hd e addio a winzoz
<mage8284> in che senso?
<mage8284> spiegati
<geko> devi dire con precisione dove installare ubuntu su quale partizione
<geko> ecco perchè ti dico di dividere prima l'hd
<mage8284> io hogiainstallato la versione che hoattualmente e non mi psembrato difficile
<geko> ma mi sembra di capire che sta dentro windows
<geko> hai installato con wubi?
<mage8284> credo di ma non ricordo con precisione
<geko> hai un poco di pratica di linux?
<mage8284> cioè
<geko> hai dimestichezza su come installare ed usare il sistema ?
<mage8284> utilizzo ubunto discretamente
<geko> hai mai fatto installazioni su partizioni dedicate?
<geko> conosci il programma gparted?
<mage8284> no
<geko> conosci il bootloader grub?
<geko> e come si usa?
<geko> e come si installa?
<mage8284> no
<geko> hum
<geko> penso che tu debba prima farti qualche giretto in google
<geko> e capire come si fanno queste cose prima di creare danni al tuo pc
<mage8284> ma con wubi non posso installare altre versioni di buntu?
<geko> wubi installa dentro winzoz e secondo me non è il modo migliore per utilizzare un sistema linux
<geko> deve avere una vita propria ed autonoma
<mage8284> che cambia
<mage8284> perora non ho avuto nessun problema
<geko> ok
<mage8284> ma la nuova versione di ubuntu e le altre come kubuntu e xubuntu sono scaricabili dal sito di ubunto e installate con le stesse modalità di cui ti parlavo?
<geko> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi guarda qua
<mage8284> wubi è solo per la 10.4
<geko> se ti trovi bene con wubi continua, ma io penso che sia meglio lavorare con un sistema linux in una sua partizione come ho già detto prima
<geko> e quindi...
<geko> se vuoi utilizzare le ultime devi fare come ti ho spiegato
<mage8284> posso farlo daqui?
<geko> ??
<geko> cosa puoi fare da qui?
<mage8284> ti chiedevo se fosse possibile farlo contestualmente a quanto tu mi scrivi qui
<mage8284> intendo la partizione per lenuoveversioni
<geko> :-(
<geko> http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-11-10/
<Anacampseros> non ho capito
<Anacampseros> ti conviene informarti un pochino
<geko> io devo uscire all'irc ma guardati il link che ti ho dato
<Anacampseros> ciao geko
<geko> ciao Anacampseros
<geko> puoi dare tu una mano a mage8284 ?
<geko> io sto andando a nanna
<Anacampseros> eh anche io dovrei andare
<geko> voleva installare con l'assistenza da qui
<geko> ma è tardi ora
<geko> buona notte a tutti
<Anacampseros> notte
<Anacampseros> vado anche io
<Anacampseros> notte
<mage8284> ma procedendo con quella installazionedevo eliminare completamente xp
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-05
<glpiana> ola
<Eolo121> ciao
<dimitri> salve, installato ubu 12.10 32 e sembra andare tutto ok. solo che in alto a sx c'e' un cursore che lampeggia come se avessi un pezzetto (un carattere) di terminal attivo
<z0dd> saluti: sto cercando di applicare uno stile alla toolbar di ubuntu studio ma pare non volerne sapere. bottoni e menu mi rimangono squadrati e molto "win 95 a 800x600". ipotesi?
<dimitri> credo che ci sia qualche prob con la scheda grafica anche il muose ve e viene . come si controlla se la scheda video è configurata correttamente (mi sembra lento)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<z0dd> @dimitri: lspci -v
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334295/
<dimitri> z0dd, e' grave ? ;-)
<z0dd> spe
<z0dd> @dimitri prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dimitri> fatto
<dimitri> ora cosa faccio riparto ?
<dimitri> non è successo nulla
<z0dd> riavvia
<dimitri> z0dd, il cursore è scomparso
<dimitri> e sembra vada meglio.... per verificare il corretto funzionamento della scheda video ?
<jester-> dimitri: che driver hai installato
<dimitri> jester-, ho fatto fare tutto a lui non ho fatto niente io
<jester-> dimitri: cioè?
<dimitri> con ubu 12.04 fu un casotto con 12.10 sembra essere andato bene ma appunto... sembra
<dimitri> come si vede ?
<jester-> dimitri: ha fatto tutto lui significa?
<dimitri> significa che ho instllato e sono qui non ho installato niente per il video
<jester-> dimitri: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<dimitri> neppure attivato i driver come si faceva con le versioni precedenti (allora fu un casino)
<jester-> e a abilita il driver nvidia consigliato
<dimitri> dove sta driver aggiuntivi ?
<dimitri> (non conosco unity)
<jester-> impostazioni sistema
<jester-> dimitri: nella ricerca scrivi driver
<dimitri> non c'e' driver aggiuntivi ...in dettagli mi dice Grafica --> Driver sconociuto
<jester-> dimitri: clicca su logo angolo alto sinistro sopa la barra, apre un menu, nella casella ricerca scrivi driver
<dimitri> neppure in ricerca c'e' (mette solo cose a pagamento)
<dimitri> fatto ma non c'e'
<jester-> impostazioni
<dimitri> ci sono
<jester-> che consiglia
<dimitri> ma driver aggiuntivi non c'e'
<jester-> dimitri: in impostazioni sistema non c'è?
<jester-> il sistema è in it o in inglese
<dimitri> impostazioni di sistema c'e'
<dimitri> driver aggiuntivi non c'e'
<jester-> strana la cosa, ci deve essere
<dimitri> come si posta una img ?
<dimitri> ricordamenlo
<jester-> !imagebin
<dimitri> riprova :-)http://imagepastebin.appspot.com/_ah/upload/AMmfu6Z7Nni64ZbXoTyZhAyJQHT5BEXGzJUvDP1WouTHC9MMW3Xfzt_d7yltuAk_KrT2zJn0VJR5kA9J3oPhQP6THzKKWJGmIUc8-D-NM3lBq3jIRhQMCJfzefrS7_wxglR4cek3dayH/ALBNUaYAAAAAUJeIhsrO54tm6A9iLnmTHygiqiS-CP2M/
<dimitri> http://imagepastebin.appspot.com/_ah/upload/AMmfu6Z7Nni64ZbXoTyZhAyJQHT5BEXGzJUvDP1WouTHC9MMW3Xfzt_d7yltuAk_KrT2zJn0VJR5kA9J3oPhQP6THzKKWJGmIUc8-D-NM3lBq3jIRhQMCJfzefrS7_wxglR4cek3dayH/ALBNUaYAAAAAUJeIhsrO54tm6A9iLnmTHygiqiS-CP2M/
<jester-> dimitri: ma ti piac eunity? se lo sono dimenticato
<jester-> minghia non c'è nemmeno in gnome3
<dimitri> a me unity non piace proprio
<dimitri> anzi vorrei toglerlo... tornando al video che si fa ?
<alamuntu> ciao mondo ubuntiano, non so perche' c'e' un segnale in alto a destra
<alamuntu> ho provato a fare sudo apt-get update ma non va via
<dimitri> un cursore che lampeggia?
<OverMe> alamuntu, metti nel pastebin quello che dice sudo apt-get update
<jester-> dimitri: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> dimitri:  ma drivers aggiuntivi non lo vedo nemmeno in gnome3
<alamuntu> ok
<alamuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334377/
<jester-> dimitri: istalla anche jockey-gtk a vedere se riappare
<dimitri> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk  ??
<jester-> yes
<OverMe> alamuntu, qui non ci sono errori. che segnale compare? se ci vai sopra dice qualcosa?
<jester-> dimitri: poi termina sessine e rientri con gnome classic
<alamuntu> mi dice error occured package manager
<Noburo> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<OverMe> alamuntu, sudo apt-get upgrade
<OverMe> alamuntu, sempre nel pastebin
<alamuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334388/
<Noburo> ragazzi con la 12.04 il touchpad funziona solo nella schermata di login, dopodiché si pianta, idee?
<OverMe> alamuntu, sudo apt-get -f install (sempre nel paste)
<alamuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334399/
<dimitri> esco a rientro
<dimitri> vediamo che succede
<dimitri> jester-, nisba non c'e' http://imagepastebin.appspot.com/_ah/upload/AMmfu6ayD-hSRhjeQ9rme8VEv10fY3__nF-HdZXDKay4KeAyN7MccyC4FUFCLAkuFbOEU6e1-Xg1BkV1eAvmhmcjQrGJUD0iHbhmqjj6g-5OFeGxuRFjs0KrqCw-0zzYHSYFoSjcmop_/ALBNUaYAAAAAUJeSOuCZESuqo4xMJFiOj17aus7e0Mh1/
<dimitri> niente driver aggiuntivi
<alamuntu> OverMe c'e' qualche modo per correggere l'errore?
<OverMe> alamuntu, proviamo a rimettere un backup di quel file
<jester-> dimitri: è un bug. installa il nvidia a mano e poi configuri con nvidia-settings e fai scrivere xorg.conf
<OverMe> alamuntu, sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak
<jester-> dimitri: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<OverMe> alamuntu, dimmi quando hai fatto
<alamuntu> non parte
<OverMe> alamuntu, cosa non parte
<OverMe> non deve partire niente con quel comando
<alamuntu> ah ok
<alamuntu> fatto allora
<OverMe> alamuntu, zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.1.gz > sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status
<alamuntu> zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.1.gz > sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status gzip: tee.gz: No such file or directory  gzip: /var/lib/dpkg/status: not in gzip format
<OverMe> alamuntu, errore mio: zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.1.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status
<CALAMAITA> salve ho appena constatato che è stata pubblicata la nuova release di ubuntu.
<alamuntu> ok fatto
<CALAMAITA> Io possiedo la LTS della vecchia versione. volevo sapere se mi conviene cambiare
<OverMe> alamuntu, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install (nel paste)
<jester-> CALAMAITA: meglio fra un paio di mesi o tre
<CALAMAITA> jester-: quest'ultima non è una lts giusto?
<alamuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334423/
<jester-> CALAMAITA: LTS ha cadenza biennale
<OverMe> alamuntu, c'è ancora il simbolo?
<CALAMAITA> jester-: sono stati riscontrari problemi noti?+
<Noburo> bye
<alamuntu> no e' andato via ma sto provando da youtube non vedo i video finestra nera :(
<jester-> CALAMAITA: qualcuno come sempre c'è e la differenza con 12.04 è irrilevante
<OverMe> intanto fai gli update
<alamuntu> grazie OverMe simbolo andato via ora per vedere i video da youtube che flash devo usare?
<CALAMAITA> allora resto sulla vecchia perché non ho mai avuto problemi e il pc va che è una bellezza
<OverMe> alamuntu, fai gli update prima. poi vediamo
<alamuntu> ok
<dimitri> jester-, http://imagepastebin.appspot.com/_ah/upload/AMmfu6YZ5Wk-3JZU8Cs6MOkxggVZ9Eu477RwysNTezDBxl5XcUWSxaawCpBytbjxd8v7pQQQJ_NCFrs9SR_dQmrPjTlYpJi6Gryp01zBUj6B_ys0ROUZbOn0kXheP3-0h80N4FBOQzB4/ALBNUaYAAAAAUJeZy_DqDumNgvh8H2fcmrt0nnT19N19/
<dimitri> jester-, come lancio nvidia xconfig ?
<jester-> dimitri: da terminale nvidia-setings
<dimitri> mi riesce quello che ti ho postato nell'immagine
<jester-> non si apre il link
<dimitri> si apre ma dice di lanciare nvidia x config
<dimitri> come nell'immagine che ti ho postato
<jester-> dimitri: non apre immagine
<jester-> dimitri: hai riavviato dopo aver messo il current?
<dimitri> http://goo.gl/2Id46
<dimitri> la vedi ?
<jester-> dimitri: devi riavviare. il driver non è in uso
<dimitri> ok a fra poco
<dimitri> jester-, aiutooooooooo ora ha una grafica 640x480
<dimitri> a stento riesco a usare xchat
<jester-> dimitri: e 4 nvidia-settings
<dimitri> http://goo.gl/oGrJB
<jester-> dimitri: lsmod | grep nvidia
<dimitri> sempre lo stesso
<dimitri> nvidia              10236405  0
<jester-> dimitri: sudo nvidia settings
<jester-> dimitri: sudo nvidia-settings
<dimitri> ZaC7p
<jester-> dimitri: mi sa che la doppia scheda è indigesta a linux
<dimitri> doppia scheda ?
<dimitri> questo è un portatile
<jester-> dimitri: da lspci mi pare di aver visto 2 schede video
<dimitri> http://goo.gl/ZaC7p
<jester-> dimitri: lspci | grep -i vga
<dimitri> non so questo è un portatile dell xps 15z
<dimitri> dimitri@dimitri-Dell-1210:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<dimitri> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dimitri> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<dimitri> dimitri@dimitri-Dell-1210:~$
<FloodBotIt2> dimitri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dimitri> mi sa ce hai ragione
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<dimitri> ora è ingestibilissimo
<dimitri> almeno ritornare a prima
<jester-> dimitri: è dle tipo che in winz usa intl per roba leggera e attacca nvidia per roba piu pesante
<jester-> dimitri: fa vedere tutto lspci
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334459/
<jester-> dimitri: scusa volevo lsmod
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334465/
<dimitri> non so s epuò essere utile ma per la 12.04 ho seguito questo post https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<jester-> dimitri: sudo rmmod i915
<jester-> dimitri: prova a seguire la guida che hai postato, serve il bublesticass
<dimitri> ERROR: Module i915 is in use
<dimitri> ho fatto rmmod i915
<jester-> dimitri: sudo rmmod -f i915
<jester-> poi termina sessione
<dimitri> ERROR: Removing 'i915': Resource temporarily unavailable
<jester-> dimitri: segui la guida che hai trovato e installa ppa e bumblebee
<dimitri> lo faccio subito o debbo prima ripartire ?
<jester-> dimitri: fallo subito
<dimitri> nella guida dice di non installare i driver nvidia che però io ho installato prima
<dimitri> fa niente ?
<dimitri> o li debbo prima togliere... se si come?
<jester-> dimitri: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-common riavvi e fai
<jester-> dimitri: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current riavvi e fai
<dimitri> rientrato
<dimitri> ora che faccio sempre 640x480 e non capisco come migliorare
<jester-> dimitri: segui la guida
<dimitri> fatto
<jester-> hai riavviato?
<dimitri> non va ha solo tolto nvidia menu
<dimitri> si
<jester-> hai cancellato eventuale /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> ora lo cancello
<dimitri> tolto
<dimitri> che faccio riavvio ?
<dimitri> la cosa che noto che passa a 640x480 prima ancora di chieder la login e la password
<dimitri> jester-, cancellando xorg.conf e riavviando almeno sono riuscito a riavere la grafica a 1920
<jester-> dimitri: quindi è a posto o no
<jester-> dimitri: rimetti nvidia-common che prima ho sbagliato
<jester-> dimitri: lsmod | grep nvidia
<dimitri> lsmod | grep nvidia non mi da niente
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<jester-> dimitri: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334533/
<dimitri> ma nvidia settings da sempre lo stesso messaggio
<dimitri> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dimitri> nvidia-xconfig dice comando non trovato
<jester-> dimitri: sicuro che non serva anche nvidia current?
<dimitri> c'e'
<dimitri> nvidia-current                            304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1
<dimitri> seconda linea nel pastebin
<jester-> dimitri: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common, non c'è glli  installatisono ii
<OverMe> pi  nvidia-current
<OverMe> non c'è
<dimitri> fatto
<dimitri> riavvio ?
<jester-> dimitri: mica ho visto nella guida di non installare il current
<dimitri> fatto ora li vedo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334544/
<dimitri> riavvio ?
<jester-> dimitri: dovrebbe fare lo switch  da solo in teoria
<dimitri> che significa fare lo switch
<jester-> dimitri: incolla il link alla guida, significa che passa da intel a nvidia a seconda del carico
<dimitri> quale link jester-
<jester-> quello della guida che hai seguito
<dimitri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<dimitri> ma la nvidia non la posso configurare però
<dimitri> nel senso che il sw di conf non funge
<jester-> dimitri: serve anche il current e hai dato  sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<jester-> quindi la configurazione la fai con gli altri 2 comando appema sotto
<jester->  $ glxspheres
<jester-> $ optirun glxspheres
<jester-> And compare the fps... If you need to use the nvidia video card, launch your application with optirun at the begin of the command line.
<jester-> dimitri: per es optirun firefox
<jester-> ma vai nel bios e vedi se intel è disativabile
<jester-> disattivabile
<dimitri> lo tolgo se posso ?
<dimitri> non avevo dato sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<dimitri> ma la grafica va lo stesso
<jester-> dimitri: e possibile si
<dimitri> jester-, ho rivisto hystory e non lo avevo fatto
<jester-> dimitri: devi installare anche il nvidia-current
<dimitri> ma va lo stesso
<dimitri> nvidia-current è già alla versione più recente.
<dimitri> ora sembra che funga
<jester-> ok
<dimitri> provo a togliete intel dal bios ma già così mi funge bene
<dimitri> jester-, poi si fa tutto un conto
<jester-> dimitri: se funge lascia perdere
<dimitri> se ti becco al bar ci vorrà un camion di birra ;-)
<dimitri> concordo lascio così
<dimitri> ogni 6 mesi è una sudata con questa scheda video
<dimitri> e con la stampante
<dimitri> jester-, domanda che non c'entra.... un sw per montare video, foto e musica insieme ?
<jester-> dimitri: è peace l'esperto
<bau> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con una scheda sd: quando la inserisco, nn la riconosce il sistema, nn viene nessun messaggio, cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> dimitri, su unity? openshot
<glpiana> bau, inseriscila e scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bau> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/BqbbLdxQ
<alamuntu> Ciao mondo ubuntiano, sapete come posso vedere i video da youtube? Ho ubuntu 11 in vecchio pc da 1 giga di ram
<bau> alamuntu, se i video vanno a scatti, potresti provare a installare xbmc con il plugin di youtube
<alamuntu> bau non vanno a scatti non vedo nulla sotto il titolo tipo manchera' il giusto flash plugin
<glpiana> bau, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !flash | alamuntu
<ubot-it> alamuntu: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<alamuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334594/
<bau> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/9pnGfFBP
<glpiana> bau, niente da fare. che gli è successo a sta sd?
<glpiana> alamuntu, l'fdisk non era per te :)
<jester-> anche le sd defungono ogni tanto
<alamuntu_> scusate ho crashato dicevate?
<bau> ho installato un mese fa raspbmc, ieri si è bloccato, ora quando faccio partire la chiavetta, va in kernel panic
<bau> jester-, ha 1 mese di vita...
<alamuntu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334594/
<glpiana> alamuntu_, ti ho indicato una guida per il flahs. guardala
<alamuntu_> ho crashato non vedo i messaggi di prima
<glpiana> !flash | alamuntu_
<ubot-it> alamuntu_: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<alamuntu_> ok provo
<alamuntu_> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Skype> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con skype su ubuntu 12.10, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano??
<jester-> Skype: cioè?
<alamuntu_>  apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<jester-> alamuntu_: sudo
<Skype> praticamente la mia webcam viene rilevata nelle impostazioni di skype e sempre dalle impostazioni mi veo, però quando effettuo una videochiamata di prova non riesco ad avviare il video...
<alamuntu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334600/
<glpiana> alumetti su pastebin l'output di: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<glpiana> !paste | alamuntu_
<ubot-it> alamuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alamuntu_> si ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334600/
<jester-> Skype: mi pare sia per audio la prova, chattando?
<Skype> non ho ancora provato...
<Skype> dici che poi funziona?
<alamuntu_> devo installare o reinstrallare flash?
<glpiana> alamuntu_, metti su pastebin l'output di: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> alamuntu_: batti il chan da un bel po, sudo va prima del comando
<alamuntu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334602/
<jester-> glpiana: bello vecio
<jester-> serve il falsh vecio
<jester-> flash*
<glpiana> già, niente ss2
<alamuntu_> quindi che metto?
<jester-> cambia il pc
<jester-> equivale a ragazza sui 90 anni
<alamuntu_> ok ma del possibile a parte il cambio cosa posso installare?
<glpiana> alamuntu_, disinstalla flashplugin e poi segui qui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/968759/comments/7
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 968759 in baltix "adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.228-0lucid1freezes firefox display - crashes some webkit programs (depends on cpu)" [High,Confirmed]
<glpiana> alamuntu_, anzi no perchè i link non funzionano
<glpiana> alamuntu_, dammi un attimo
<Skype> jester: funziona, avevi ragione...credevo fosse la prova anche per il video... Grazie cmq e scusa per il disturbo ;)
<mimmoseccia> buon giorno a tutti
<mimmoseccia> chi mi puo' aiutare su una configurazione di Ubuntu server?
<mimmoseccia> vorrei accedervi da ftp
<mimmoseccia> ho scaricato con sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<mimmoseccia> ho installato con successo
<mimmoseccia> ma quando mi connetto accedo ad una directory vuota e non riesco a copiare nessun file
<mimmoseccia> mmmh
<aladinsane> ciao
<aladinsane> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare per dei problemi con btrfs?
<aladinsane> vorrei istallare ubuntu 12.10 ma non riesco..
<TaLaDo> !installazione | aladinsane
<ubot-it> aladinsane: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aladinsane> il problema non è l'istallazione
<aladinsane> ma il partizionamento
<TaLaDo> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<aladinsane> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<aladinsane> grazie
<aladinsane> TaLaDo nelle guide qui non spiega come istallare ubuntu partizionando in btrfs
<Versilia> Help. Ho installato 12.10 e non mi va più nulla
<TaLaDo> aladinsane, non so se sia supportato da ubuntu quel file system
<Versilia> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Versilia> ho problemi con il driver della scheda video :(
<TaLaDo> Versilia, ma prima di installarlo hai provato la live?
<Versilia> TaLaDo: no, ho semplicemente fatto l'aggiornamento dallla 4
<Versilia> up up
<Versilia> facciamo un'altra domanda: chi sa come far partire il terminale senza avere il lancheur a disposizione?
<TaLaDo> ctrl+alt+t
<Fetentone> Versilia, Ctrl + Alt + t
<Versilia> Fetentone: grazie
<Versilia> ora qualcuno mi dice come da terminale si fa partire il gestore aggiornamenti? così vediamo già se cambia qualcosa....
<Fetentone> enzotib, Ave! Noi avevamo lasciato una partizione in sospeso... ti va di riprendere???
<Fetentone> Versilia: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fetentone> eppure: sudo apt-get update
<Versilia> Fetentone: thanks
<Versilia> niente di nuovo..
<Versilia> e come si fa a lavorare senza compiz (che mi pare la cosa che mi crea problemi9?
<Fetentone> Versilia, spiegati meglio... cosa non c'è di nuovo?
<Versilia> Fetentone: che ho provato ma mi ha detto 0 aggiornamenti disponiibili, quindi il problema lo devo risoslvere in altra maniera. Te fai conto che non ho il lancher, ti pare poco????
<Fetentone> Versilia, se dice = agggironamenti disponibili, significa che hai il sistema aggiornato...
<Fetentone> tu cosa devi fare'??
<Fetentone> *= volevo dire 0
<Versilia> Fetentone: scusa, ma il problema è un altro: non ho il lancher
<TaLaDo> Versilia,  prova così
<TaLaDo> !compizreset
<ubot-it> per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Fetentone> Ah! ecco. neanche se schiacci il tasto super esci?
<Versilia> il tasto super è i ltasto windows? no, perchè sicuramente c'è un problema con la scheda video
<gegio> ciao ho un problema con questo partizionamento, vorrei sapere se posso eliminare sda5 e poi estendere al massimo sda7 http://snag.gy/mwjQK.jpg
<WhiteHorse> ciao ragazzi, ho una domanda tecnica riguardo ad una webcam su ubuntu...qualcuno mi dà una mano??
<WhiteHorse> più che una domanda tecnica è una curiosità forse...
<Viva> Salve a tutti ho bisogno di uno di voi che mi aiuti nel formattare e partizionare l'HD in modo da inserirci UBUNTU... gentilmente qualcuno mi contatti grazie
<Fetentone> Versilia, si il tasto super è quello di windows.. se non esce digita il comando consigliato da TaLaDo, per resettare Compiz: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Versilia> Fetentone: TaLaDo non succede nulla
<TaLaDo> Versilia, prova a riavviare
<TaLaDo> dal terminale digita sudo shutdown
<Versilia> mmmm ok, allora cosamai ci sentiamo stasera.
<Viva> Nessuno è disponibile a darmi una mano????
<versilia> TaLaDo: Fetentone riavviato ma è uguale a prima..
<glpiana> Viva, la partizione può venire formattata in fase di installazione
<glpiana> Viva, non c'è motivo di farlo prima. e comunque puoi farlo con gparted
<glpiana> !gparted | Viva
<ubot-it> Viva: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> Viva, non in privato per cortesia
<TaLaDo> versilia, non so che altro dirti non capisco cosa hai fatto in precedenza
<Viva> mi sta aiutando fetentone per ora grazie a tutti
<versilia> ma niente!!!! è solo che la 12.10 non mi funziona!
<TaLaDo> versilia, è riduttiva come spiegazione
<versilia>  TaLaDo non ho il lancher, è chiara la spiegazione?
<Fetentone> se poi anche li non dovesse succedere nulla può anche darsi che il problema sia su unity e allora digita da terminale: unity --replace
<Fetentone> Ve
<Fetentone> versilia,
<versilia> Fetentone: spiagami, cosa succede se faccio unity -- replace? è probabile che sia proprio incompatibile
<Viva> glpiana ... come faccio a salvare i dati dell'hd dove ho solo windows ke non parte piu? ho inserito ubuntu versione prova con la penn usb e riesco a vedere i file, come li passo su un HD esterno?
<glpiana> Viva, copiandoli e incollandoli con il file manager come faresti anche se non fossi da penna
<Viva> ok.. una volta passati tutti i dati... devo formattare il pc e inserirci ubuntu e windows 7
<Viva> questa formattazione come la faccio?
<Viva> io posso operare solo con ubuntu versione prova
<glpiana> Viva, come ti ho scritto sopra
<Viva> installazione di ubuntu o di windows?
<Viva> quale metto prima?
<Versilia_> Fetentone: TaLaDo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334828/
<enzotib> Viva, prima windows
<TaLaDo> Versilia_, leggi la linea 8
<TaLaDo> compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<Versilia_> TaLaDo: non ho capito cosa vuol dire scusa
<TaLaDo> Versilia_, che hai un altro windows manager in uso e quindi non può sistemarti unity/ompiz
<enzotib> il --replace servirebbe a questo
<TaLaDo> *compiz
<enzotib> se uno non mettesse lo spazio dopo i due trattini :)
<TaLaDo> lol
<Versilia_> quindi devo rifarlo?
<enzotib> scrivendolo giusto, però
<TaLaDo> Versilia_, come giustamente ti ha fatto notare enzotib  (io non avevo visto)
<Fetentone> versilia, scusa il comando era senza lo spazio dopo i due trattini, come giustamente ha detto enzotib :D
<gegio> ciao ho un problema con questo partizionamento, vorrei sapere se posso eliminare sda5 e poi estendere al massimo sda7 http://snag.gy/mwjQK.jpg
<Fetentone> enzotib, ma se ti se iliberato.... perché non definire il sospeso con me?? :D
<OverMe> gegio, si ma lo devi fare da live
<enzotib> Fetentone, oO, cosa abbiamo in sospeso?
<Fetentone> ti ricordi??? dopo aver agiustato il partizionamento pur la 12.10, riparte Ubuntu direttamente e non ho la scelta tra i due SO
<enzotib> Fetentone, quali sono i due OS?
<Fetentone> ubuntu 12.10 e Win7
<enzotib> Fetentone, ok, un semplice sudo update-grub dovrebbe sistemare
<Fetentone> provo e ti faccio sapere. grazie.
<Versilia> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334854/
<Versilia> chi mi aiuta :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1334854/
<enzotib> Versilia, mi pare di vedere un messaggio che dice che il tuo hardware non supporta unity
<Versilia> enzotib: ok, no problem. VIvevo anche prima. posso disattivarlo? cosa cambia?
<enzotib> Versilia, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Versilia> avevo la 12.04 e andava e ora ho messo la 12.10. unity c'era già prima, no?
<enzotib> sì, c'era
<enzotib> aspetta un attimo
<Lorra> Ciao a tutti! Sto facendo un programma python che cerca il nome di dominio per tutti gli ip per i quali il mio router ha una connessione tcp. Fra questi ip però io vorrei scartare sicuramente quelli della mia rete privata e quelli del mio ISP. Per fare questo prelevo il file /proc/net/ip_conntrack dal router e poi ne filtro le linee con re.search() e con l'espressione '(^(udp|unknown))|151|192'. Le righe riguardanti udp vanno via, ma rimangono quelle con
<Lorra>  gli ip che non voglio. Come posso fare?
<Lorra> Due righe di esempio sono qui http://pastebin.com/Q14DXKt2
<enzotib> Versilia, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test --print
<Versilia> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> !chat | Lorra
<ubot-it> Lorra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lorra> enzotib, OK
<enzotib> Versilia, mi devo allontanare un attimo
<Versilia> allora risentiamoci dopo, c'è qiualcosa che non va
<matteo_> ciaon a tutti
<matteo_> kubuntu non mi salva nulla sulla Scrivania, né posso creare oggetti sul desktoptipo cartelle ecc come mai?
<matteo_> è una particolarità di kubuntu?
<Bithunter> salve a tutti :)
<Bithunter> Scheda wireless Atheros AR5B97 (ubuntu 12.10 e versioni precendenti) la connesione è lentissima... qualcuno sa darmi una soluzione e spiegarmi da cosa dipende (una volta per tutte :)) ?
<gegio> ciao avevo chiesto info su una partizione da espandere  ho fatto come detto ma ora non parte piu xbuntu
<gegio> cosa faccio pere farlo ripartire
<OverMe> gegio, sei da live?
<gegio> adesso si
<OverMe> gegio, sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> !paste | gegio
<ubot-it> gegio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gegio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334971/
<OverMe> gegio, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<OverMe> non dovrebbe dire niente
<gegio> esatto
<OverMe> cat /mnt/etc/fstab && sudo blkid
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<gegio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334982/
<gegio> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334982/
<OverMe> gegio, che vuol dire "non parte più" ? che succede di preciso?
<gegio> OverMe, significa che prima era diviso in 2 partizioni, sda7 e sda5 io ho copiato sda5 con xbuntu su sda7 e tutto funzionava poi ho chiesto se potevo eliminare sda5 ed estendere al massimo sda7, mi e stato detto che non cera problema, invece adesso mi appare qualcosa che centra con grub
<OverMe> infatti si può fare senza problemi. evidentemente il grub era sull'altra partizione però
<OverMe> gegio, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<OverMe> quando hai fatto dimmelo
<gegio> OverMe, fatto non appare nulla, ma dici che riesco a farlo ripartire
<OverMe> non deve apparire nulla
<OverMe> gegio, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<OverMe> anche qui non deve apparire nulla
<gegio> ok
<OverMe> gegio, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<OverMe> stessa cosa
<gegio> si
<OverMe> gegio, sudo chroot /mnt
<OverMe> adesso dovrebbe cambiarti il prompt e finire con # invece ceh con $
<gegio> si
<OverMe> adesso dai: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<gegio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335001/
<gegio> mi e sembrato di capire che adesso funge
<OverMe> gegio, scrivi: exit
<OverMe> dovrebbe tornare $
<gegio> si
<OverMe> riavvia e vedi se funziona
<gegio> grazzieeeee
<massy> ciao
<zaggynl> hello
<zaggynl> sorry to barge in with a question like this
<zaggynl> how come we get a lot of people with .it hostmasks saying ciao !list?
<enzotib> !english | zaggynl
<ubot-it> zaggynl: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<zaggynl> come mai abbiamo un sacco di persone con. esso hostmask dire ciao !list?
<enzotib> zaggynl, because italians are bad peoples
<zaggynl> heh
<zaggynl> Voglio dire, c'è uno script o di un malware in giro?
<enzotib> zaggynl, no, semplicemente c'è molta gente che usa irc (immagino principalmente su windows con mIrc) soprattutto per scaricare materiale coperto da copyright
<zaggynl> ok..
<massy> materiale coperto da copyright
<enzotib> massy, che fai, l'eco? :)
<zaggynl> Ma perché fanno entrare nei canali irc casuali?
<enzotib> zaggynl, write in english, it is better :)
<zaggynl> yeah, google translate is bad, but else the bot will shout at me
<zaggynl> So why do people with it hostmasks randomly join channels and spam ciao !list
<zaggynl> do they just learn "irc = warez" ?
<enzotib> zaggynl, yeah, something like that
<zaggynl> irc must be big in italy
<enzotib> they probably try several channels to find a list of warez
<zaggynl> here everyone has heard about bittorrent
<riki> qualcuno sa dove ubuntu tweak salva le immagini di "love wallpaper hd"?
<riki> qualcuno sa dove ubuntu tweak salva le immagini di "love wallpaper hd"?
<enzotib> riki, ubuntu-tweaks non è nei repositories ufficiali, quindi niente supporto
<riki> ok grazie comunque
<Drizamanuber> sono stati risolti i problemi di surriscaldamento sulla versione 12.10?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: ????
<Drizamanuber> jester-: il pc si surriscalda, continua ad andare la ventola, ho una ventola aggiuntiva usb ma non riesco a raffreddare il pc, la parte che si surriscalda è la parte sx della tastiera, sto parlando di un hp pavilion dv6
<Drizamanuber> jester-: mi hanno chiamato, adesso devo scappare
<jester-> Drizamanuber: vedi di pulirlo di dentro che hp no dovrebbe avere problemi
<jru> ciao a tutti....come avete risolto voi il problema di silverlight con ubuntu?
<enzotib> jru, se vai su rai.it ti propone di installare moonlight, e funziona
<Fetentone> ciao, sono riuscito a reperire i drivers per il bluetooth (sono quelli di Win) per cercare di farlo funzionare su Ubuntu.. mi hanno detto che c'era DriverWireless ma provando l'applicazione installa solo files .inf (io ho l'exe). Poi mi hanno pure detto di provare con l'emulatore: ma io non so come farlo funzionare e che passaggi devo fare. Qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<Fetentone> sto provando a lanciare vmware, che mi chiede l'Ip...credo il mio.... dove posso prenderlo?
<jester-> Fetentone: vmware chiede ip?
<netbook> ho un problema nella visualizzazione di questo slideshow in chrome http://pastebin.com/v0Vb1kAa
<netbook> mi fa vedere solo alcune immagini
<Fetentone> jester-, si
<Fetentone> grazie per aver risposto
<jester-> Fetentone: ma quando te lo chiede
<Fetentone> come lo avvio
<jester-> Fetentone: dopo averlo installato?
<Fetentone> si
<jester-> Fetentone: il player? e quale versione
<Fetentone> vmware-view-open-client 4.5.0-297975+dfsg-4build1
<jester-> Fetentone: piglia vmware palyer che è free e basta e avanza
<jester-> player*
<Fetentone> ok.. provo, grazie
<jester-> Fetentone: versone 5 su 12.04 compila i driver sulla 12.10 forse serve la path
<Fetentone> infatti non lo trova nel software center... come compilo i driver?
<jester-> Fetentone: vnware non c'è nei repo, devi scaricare dal sito
<jester-> i driver se li compila da solo
<Fetentone> ah.. vado
<jester-> Fetentone: o usa virtaul box che sta nei repo quantal, non ose
<Fetentone> Oracle virtual box l'ho scaricato ma non so farlo funzionare
<Fetentone> mi hanno detto che è più semplice ed intuitivo vmware
<jester-> Fetentone: lo lanci. installi l'os
<jester-> Fetentone: siamo li come complessità
<Fetentone> ok.. allora non ci sono riuscito e se la complessità è la stessa lascio stare... grazie comunque
<Fetentone> jester- cedo di essere entrato in Oracle e aver creato la macchina virtuale... adesso come faccio a prendere i drivers e instalalrli?
<Fetentone> ho una schermata tipo ms-dos
<jester-> Fetentone: fa da solo installando devi solo mettere le exstension
<jester-> e gli addons
<jester-> una volta installato il sistema che vuoi
<mac_> RAGAZZI BUONA SERA
<mac_> O UN MAC BOOK PRO 13
<jester-> anche io
<Fetentone> il sistema l'ho instalalto
<mac_> VORREI VIRTUALIZZARE UBUNTU 12.10 64 BIT TRAMITE VIRTUAL BOX.....
<jester-> Fetentone: cosa hai installato come os in vbox
<Fetentone> win7
<jester-> mac_: hai instalkato vbox?
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions  poi una volta in winz7 dai menu macchina virtuale installi le guest
<jester-> winz fa da solo
<jester-> Fetentone: poi lo apri con vbox che se le mette http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.4/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.4-81684.vbox-extpack
<jester-> mac_: te se mort?
<mac_> JUSTER VORREI METTERE SU VIRTUAL BOX UBUNTU 64 BIT IO HO 8 GIGA DI RAM MA NON SO BENE SE PUò FUNZIONARE OPPURE ANDREBBE LENTO
<jester-> mac_: con 8 giga va come un treno, neaasegni un paio alla macchina virtuale
<jester-> mac_: devi mettere exstension e guest additions pure tu
<mac_> OK SENTI COME TIPO DI FILE DEL DISCO FISSO COSA SCELGO VDI OPPURE HDD???
<jester-> mac_: con 4 di ram 1 o 2 per vbox funza bene
<jester-> mac_: lascia tutto a default
<jester-> scegli solo la grandezza del disco
<jester-> una ventina di giga
<mac_> COSA VUOI DIRE FORSE NON MI SONO SPIEGATO DEVO SCEGLIERE IL TIPO DI DISCO FISSO VDI SAREBBE VIRTUAL BOX DISK IMAGE
<jester-> !maiuscolo | mac_
<ubot-it> mac_: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<mac_> VABBE PER ORA STO SCARICANDO IL FILE ISO POI PIU TARDI RITORNO E NE RIPARLIAMO
<mac_> ok  si
<jester-> mac_: penso vdi
<jester-> mac_: poi da impostazion cdrom di vbox scegli di usare la iso
<mac_> cmq prima lo montato su makkina vistuale con 1.5 giga di ram che gli o dato andava molto lento ubuntu orascarico la versione 64 bit e vedo come va
<Fetentone> jester-, ma la mia schermata è sempre nera...
<mac_> prima o provato a mettere un pen drive e non mi diceva nulla su ubuntu non capisco devo installare altri pakketti per farlo funzionare bene in virtual box?
<Fetentone> come faccio a rpendere i drivers e farglieli instalalre (io li ho nella cartella scaricati e anche su una USB)
<jester-> Fetentone: driver di cosa
<Fetentone> l'exe (driver) del bluetooth
<jester-> Fetentone: cancella a macchina e dopo aver installato le exstension rifalla
<Fetentone> ah.. ok
<jester-> Fetentone: poi abiliti iil blututto e installi normalmente i driver in winz
<Fetentone> il blue.. è interno devo primainstallare sennò non me lo riconosce
<jester-> logico
<jester-> ma devi poi abilitarlo nelle imostazioni della magana vbox
<jester-> impostazioni
<jester-> Fetentone: mi pare strano che non vada il bluetooth con linux, vanno tutti sia con winz che con linux
<jester-> Fetentone: fa vedere sudo rfkill list
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335494
<jester-> Fetentone: non lo vede, lsub
<jester-> mi sa che è rotto
<Peppe_> buona sera a tutti
<Peppe_> buona sera a tutti
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335504
<Fetentone> jester-, no, non può essere rotto, almeno che non l'abbia rotto Ubuntu nell'installazione! :D
<jester-> Fetentone: hai ancora winz?
<Peppe_> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Peppe_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Peppe_
<ubot-it> Peppe_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Fetentone> no, winz l'ho tolto quando ho installato Ubuntu
<jester-> bravo
<jester-> Fetentone: è integrato o da usb
<Fetentone> è integrato
<Peppe_> volevo chiedere se esiste un programma in ubuntu 12.04 per far si che la tastiera sia sempre illuminata
<jester-> Peppe_: si spegne?
<Peppe_> si
<Peppe_> si accende solo quando digito
<jester-> Peppe_: qaundo va in risparmio eneria?
<Peppe_> poi si spegne da sola
<jester-> Peppe_: da batteria?
<Fetentone> jester-, lo dovrei attivare con Fn +F12
<jester-> o anche da rete attaccata
<Christian_M> ciao a tutti, perchè dopo il passaggio da ubuntu lucyd a pangolin non trovo piu skype fra i programmi???
<jester-> Fetentone: prova a pigiare poi aspetta 5 secondi e controlla con rfkill list
<jester-> Christian_M: repo parteners e extra abilitati?
<Fetentone> jester-, niente...
<Christian_M> jester, non so, come verifico?
<jester-> Fetentone: è strano perchè anche se non funzasse lo dovrebbe vedere
<jester-> Fetentone: installa blueman
<Fetentone> fatto
<jester-> ma che pc è
<jester-> accero?
<jester-> Fetentone: uname -r
<jester-> incolla qui che è una riga
<Fetentone> 3.5.0-18-generic
<jester-> Fetentone: boh, non essendoci winz per fare un test
<Fetentone> ok... fa niente.. spero prima o poi si risolva da solo il problema. :D
<jester-> Fetentone: se proprio ti serve prendi una usb pirlina
<jester-> costa poco
<Fetentone> ahahh
<Fetentone> provvederò!
<Fetentone> grazie jester-
<jester-> un 6 7 €
<Fetentone> sei sempre molto disponibile con noi niubbi
<Fetentone> grazie ancora... pure ti ho fatto perdere una mezz'oretta, eh!
<jester-> ma va
<Fetentone> io adesso vado a cenare... ciao a tutti, a dopo
<elst> ciao, perchè: sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart non funiziona?
<elst> in questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete dice che dovrebbe funzionare
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> avrei un problema riguardante ubuntu posso esporlo ?
<XRC7> quando provo ad aggiornare ubuntu 12.10 mi dà questo errore Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito  Controllare la propria connessione a Internet. W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/eloaders/i-nex-daily/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/eloaders/i-nex-daily/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch 
<jester-> XRC7: togli i ppa farlocchi
<XRC7> come faccio
<jester-> XRC7: impostazioni di sistema--> sorgetni software
<jester-> sorgenti*
<XRC7> ci provo
<XRC7> fatto grazie
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema di installazione con lubuntu 12.10, partendo da cd non riesce a caricare alcuna schermata grafica. sia che io scelga la prova o l'installazione, il sistema comincia a caricarsi, fa 4 errori nel caricamento, comincia a caricare una schermata principale ma un istante dopo avermi dato la visualizzazione sul monitor la schermata salta e ricarca daccapo in loop. io temo che sia la scheda grafica del pc sul q
<lusuhard> qualcuno ha un'idea di come aiutarmi?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato i driver proprietari di amd
<jester-> lusuhard: controllato md5sum della iso?
<Drizamanuber> il pc sembra scaldarsi di meno, ma la ventola continua ugualmente a girare senza fermarsi
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao
<jester-> Drizamanuber: piglia un pc linux compatibile
<lusuhard> jester- il sito lubuntu non da nessun md5 da controllare :(
<Drizamanuber> jester-: con ubuntu 12.04 non da questi problemi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: edita il menu di grub pigiando e, dopo quiet spash metti nomodest e irqpool
<Drizamanuber> jester-: è da un anno che ho questo, adesso non ho possibilità per cambiarlo
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è noto che servono u n4 mesi prima che il rilascio vad aa dovere
<Drizamanuber> jester-: capito allora aspetto ancora
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se con la 12.04 lts funza tieni quella
<jester-> la differenza è irrilevante
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok seguo il tuo consiglio, esco e rientro subito con 04
<lusuhard> jester- il sito lubuntu non da nessun md5 da controllare :(
<jester-> lusuhard: prendi cd alternate se c'è
<jester-> lusuhard: si che c'è http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<jester-> dove lo hai preso
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/MD5SUMS
<jester-> cena
<lusuhard> jester- md5sum della iso identico... sul cd masterizzato come lo lancio?
<jester-> lusuhard: cioè?
<lusuhard> posso verificare se ci sono stati errori nella masterizzazione?
<jester-> lusuhard: se non ti parte la grafica i casi sono 2: cd farlocco o pc vecchio, nel secondo caso usa alternate
<lusuhard> jester- ok già in scaricamento, grazie
<Peppe_> come posso attivare la retroilluminazione della tastiera?
<Peppe_> c'è qualche software per ubuntu
<Peppe_> ?
<Peppe_> perchè la tastiera si accende solo quando digito
<lusuhard> exit
<lusuhard> \exit
<Peppe_> poi si spegne sola
<Peppe_> non c'è qualche comando da terminale per far si che la tastiera sia sempre illuminata?
<lisa_> ciao a tutti, avrei da risolvere una (spero) piccola questione....   oggi ho sostituito la scheda video, dopo aver rimesso al suo posto il pc avvio ubuntu 10.04lts   e con mia sorpresa si blocca appunto sulla schermata d'avvio dove c'è scritto "ubuntu"... non sò quale sia il motivo.... boh, all'inizio non partiva proprio niente, ho ripristinato grub come avevo già fatto altre volte, ma niente si blocca sulla schermata "ubuntu"
<lisa_> la scheda video nuova funziona bene, infatti sullo stesso pc xp funziona regolarmente
<lisa_> ora sono connessa con il livecd
<Peppe_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Peppe_> help me
<Adriano> prova, sa, uno due tre, prova sa...
<Guest17118> si sente?! :)
<Guest17118> Appena atterrato sul pianeta UBUNTU
<Guest17118> cercasi indigeni amichevoli per risolvere qualche problema urgente...
<lisa_> che problema c'è guest?
<Guest17118> ciao Lisa :)
<Guest17118> la cosa più preoccupante
<Guest17118> è che la grafica sembra un po' lenta...
<Guest17118> le alre operazioni no...
<Guest17118> ma le finestri, con i loro movimenti hi-tech e tutto il resto, mi sembra che affatichino il pc
<lisa_> hai la versione 12?
<Guest17118> credo di sì, l'ultima, appena scaricata...
<lisa_> non saprei, mi sono fermata alla 10.04... affidabile e senza fronzoli...
<Guest17118> Mmmm...
<Guest17118> infatti...
<Guest17118> chissà se qualcuno sa indircarmi come potrei eliminare i 'fronzoli', li detesto :-/
<bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<Peppe_> esiste un qualche software per ubuntu per mettere la tastiera sempre illuminata?
<Guest17118> Ok, vuol dire che proverò a smanettare in 'settings' cercando un spunta da togliere alla voce 'fronzoli', grazie per l'interessamento Lisa, alla prossima.
<bithunter> guest17118, in che senso?
<Guest17118> ehi, ciao bit
<bithunter> :)
<Guest17118> nel senso che tutte queste finestre che si muovono sul mio schermo, sono lente a muoversi
<Guest17118> affaticano il processore, che ogni tanto sbuffa anche, mi pare.
<Peppe_> qualcuno mi può dare una mano
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> che desktop hai installato?
<Guest17118> Mmmm...
<Guest17118> intendo che versione di Ubuntu?!
<Guest17118> *intendi?!
<bithunter> anche :)
<Guest17118> con wubi
<Guest17118> l'ultima disponibil su ubuntu.it
<bithunter> ok
<Guest17118> credo la 12°
<bithunter> stai usando la Unity (tipo di interfaccia)
<Guest17118> Non saprei...
<bithunter> hai una barra laterale vero?
<Peppe_> esiste un comando da terminale per avere la tastiera sempre illuminata?
<Guest17118> se lo dici tu, ci credo...
<Guest17118> sì, laterale...
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> se vuoi allegerire un po il sistema ti posso consigliare di cambiare tipo di interfaccia
<Guest17118> è facile farlo?!
<Guest17118> basta un click?!
<bithunter> diciami di si
<Guest17118> o devo reinstallare tutto da capo?!
<bithunter> no
<bithunter> è semplice
<lisa_> oggi ho sostituito la scheda video, dopo aver rimesso al suo posto il pc avvio ubuntu 10.04lts   e con mia sorpresa si blocca appunto sulla schermata d'avvio dove c'è scritto "ubuntu"... non sò quale sia il motivo.... boh, all'inizio non partiva proprio niente, ho ripristinato grub come avevo già fatto altre volte, ma niente si blocca sulla schermata "ubuntu"
<Guest17118> bene, allora forse è il caso, non credi anche tu?!
<lisa_> forse devo aggiornare i driver scheda video da modalità ripristino? come si fa??? modalità ripristino funziona... ma poi cosa fare?
<bithunter> infatti :)
<Guest17118> eh sì, perchè...così è un po' una lagna ;-)
<bithunter> prima di tutto ti faccio vedere i vari tipi è la scegliamo insieme
<bithunter> ok?
<Guest17118> Ok...
<Guest17118> molto gentile :)
<bithunter> tranquillo
<bithunter> Guest17118, questa è la gnome shell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMfg7Jsnmg4
<bithunter> questa è la classica: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is1cwbKJrVk
<Guest17118> Non so cosa sia una gnome shell, ma vado a vedere :)
<bithunter> ti mando i link vedi quella che ti piace è poi la installiamo
<Guest17118> ok, fico :)
<bithunter> :)
<Guest17118> il secondo me lo fa vedere...
<Guest17118> il primo video invece dice che mi manca lateste flash player
<Guest17118> mi chiede quale voglio
<Guest17118> ma non saprei rispondere...
<bithunter> ok
<Guest17118> vediamo...
<Guest17118> YUM for Linux?!
<bithunter> installiamo il flash player
<Guest17118> tar gz fopr other linux?!
<bithunter> no
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> aspri il terminale
<Guest17118> apt for Ubuntu?!
<bithunter> ops
<bithunter> il terminale
<Guest17118> what's terminale?!
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> sulla barra laterale c'è il simbolo di ubuntu
<bithunter> clicca li
<Guest17118> ubuntu one?!
<bithunter> no
<bithunter> il primo simbolo della barra
<Peppe_> jester posso parlarti in pvt?
<bithunter> e scrivi terminale
<Guest17118> dash home?!
<bithunter> si :)
<Guest17118> ok, procedo :)
<Guest17118> non capisco
<Guest17118> se in dash home scrivo terminale
<Guest17118> mi manda su link di amazon (e simili) in cui vendono libri che conmtengono quella parola :-/
<Peppe_> esiste un programma o comando da terminale per fare in modo che la tastiera sia sempre illuminata?
<bithunter> terminale ti compare un icona come un televisorino
<enzotib> buonasera
<lisa_> buonasera enzotib
<enzotib> buonasera lisa_
<lisa_> mi puoi aiutare....magari è una cretinata.....
<enzotib> lisa_, esponi
<lisa_> oggi ho sostituito la scheda video, dopo aver rimesso al suo posto il pc avvio ubuntu 10.04lts   e con mia sorpresa si blocca appunto sulla schermata d'avvio dove c'è scritto "ubuntu"... non sò quale sia il motivo.... boh, all'inizio non partiva proprio niente, ho ripristinato grub come avevo già fatto altre volte, ma niente si blocca sulla schermata "ubuntu"
<Guest17118> yeah, ok, l'ho trovato :)
<bithunter> bene
<Guest17118> fiù!
<bithunter> ahahaha tranquillo
<enzotib> lisa_, che scheda avevi e che scheda hai messo?
<Guest17118> ehi, grazie per la pazienza
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi... il Kernel Linux 3.6.5 rilasciato 3 giorni fa, qualcuno l'ha già instalalto su Ubuntu? credete si possa procedere bene?
<bithunter> ricordati che il terminale sarà la tua ancosa di salvezza
<bithunter> ancosa= ancora
<Guest17118> ah, benone, me lo segno :)
<Guest17118> ma è la famosa 'riga di comando'?!
<enzotib> Fetentone, se non hai esigenze particolari (per esempio hardware che non funziona), lascia perdere
<bithunter> più o meno
<bithunter> :)
<lisa_> avevo una geforce6600  poi la ventolina ha smesso di girare....e i condensatori erano "gonfi"...... un mio amico mi ha detto che era sull'orlo del baratro..., così ho preso una fiammante geforce210
<bithunter> devi incollare questo:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Fetentone> enzotib, solo harware o anche drivers?
<Peppe_> cercasi un esperto di ubuntu
<Guest17118> subito dopo il simbolo del dolaro?!
<bithunter> si
<Fetentone> c'è enzotib esperto, ma ce lo stiamo mangiando già noi.... devi attendere :D
<enzotib> Fetentone, se non funziona l'hardware è per colpa dei driver
<Fetentone> allora, sempre per quel mio problema potrei provare, giusto?
<enzotib> lisa_, prova a partire in recovery, dovrebbe esserci una voce per grafica sicura
<enzotib> Fetentone, il bluetooth
<enzotib> ?
<Fetentone> si
<lisa_> ok , provo enzo, grazie, a dopo!!!
<enzotib> Fetentone, ma è un modulo integrato nel laptop, o una scheda esterna?
<Fetentone> modulo integrato
<enzotib> Fetentone, sei sicuro che non funzioni?
<Peppe_> in pratica ho un notebook con la tastiera retroilluminata che si illumina solo quando digito siccome con windows avevo un programma per mettere la tastiera sempre illuminata cercavo un programma per ubuntu per fare la stessa cosa
<Guest17118> Mmmmm...credo che stia scaricando...
<Fetentone> enzotib, hai visto pure tu...
<bithunter> :)
<enzotib> Fetentone, no, veramente non ho visto, ho solo sentito che ne parlavi
<Fetentone> tutti m idicono che non lo riconosce
<enzotib> (letto che ne scrivevi, in effetti)
<Guest17118> mentre scarica....dimmi, il fatto che la grafica sia così lenta, vuol dire che questo pc è troppo fiacco in generale per Ubuntu?!
<Fetentone> ma mi hai fatto anche pastebinare dei comandi
<enzotib> Fetentone, no, per bluetooth no, non io
<Fetentone> ma come no, una mezz'oretta fà
<Peppe_> in pratica ho un notebook con la tastiera retroilluminata che si illumina solo quando digito siccome con windows avevo un programma per mettere la tastiera sempre illuminata cercavo un programma per ubuntu per fare la stessa cosa
<Fetentone> un'oretta e ezza fà
<bithunter> Guest17118, notebook o da tavolo?
<Guest17118> tavolo
<bithunter> sai dirmi le caratteristiche hardware?
<Guest17118> credo abbia un prcessore da un giga, o roba del genere...
<bithunter> ram?
<Guest17118> e ram adeguata...
<enzotib> Fetentone, giurerei che non ero io
<Guest17118> almeno 500 mega
<Guest17118> forse di più...
<Guest17118> credo di più...
<bithunter> vediamo la ram
<Guest17118> indove?!  :)
<bithunter> clicca sul simbolo di ubuntu (come per il terminale) ma questa volta scrivi: sys e clicca sul monitor di stistema
<alamuntu> buonasera mondo di ubuntu, se non crasha vorrei chiedervi come installare il miglior flash per vedere i filmati da questo vecchio pc grazie
<Fetentone> mi hai aiutato prima con Oracle per vedere di far risonocere i drivers attraverso la macchina virtuale, poi mi hai fatto postare rfkill list, lsusb e uname -r
<enzotib> Fetentone, ma dai i numeri? :)
<bithunter> alamuntu, riesci a vedere i filmati?
<enzotib> Fetentone, guardiamo i log
<alamuntu> no da youtube e facebook ora ho  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Guest17118> ok
<Fetentone> cavolo scusa, era jester-
<Fetentone> enzotib... hahahhaah mi sono proprio confuso
<bithunter> Guest17118, clicca su sistema e dimmi quanta ram
<enzotib> :)
<Guest17118> ok, ci sono, fico :)
<Guest17118> che rob'è?! :D
<Guest17118> 'mazza, la mia CPU la dà impegnata a più del 70%, non è troppo?!
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> infatti
<bithunter> ram
<alamuntu>  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Guest17118> quindi non è tanto un problema di grafica. E' proprio che questo pc è un catorcio...
<bithunter> alamuntu, scusa :) haio installato i restrict extra?
<bithunter> Guest17118, quanta ram hai?
<Fetentone> allora giusto per chiarezza, così vedi pure tu ti riposto quei comandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335504  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335494
<Fetentone> 3.5.0-18-generic
<bithunter> Guest17118, sto aspettando.... ram?
<Guest17118> Mm....a memoria non saprei...
<Guest17118> e non saprei neanche come controllarlo su questa piattaforma...
<bithunter> dova hai visto il carico della cpu
<Guest17118> ah, eccolo
<Guest17118> 938,4 MiB
<bithunter> eccolooooo ahahahahaha
<Guest17118> era in ualtra scheda ;-)
<bithunter> che sudata ahahahahaha
<Guest17118> Genuine Intel® CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz × 2
<alamuntu_> ho crashato quindi non ho potuto leggere i messaggi potete riscrivere? grazie
<bithunter> bene
<Guest17118> non dovrebbe andare così lento no?!
<bithunter> hai un bel pc :)
<bithunter> infatti
<Guest17118> infatti, neanche mi ricordavo ma non è malaccio...
<alamuntu_> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubW: Failed to fetch bzip2:/untu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. kabbalahcenter@kabbalahcenter-System-Name:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1            
<Guest17118> può darsi che, siccome è incasinato windows, ne risente anche Ubuntu?!
<lisa_> enzotib, ubuntu in modalità grafica d'emergenza si è avviato,
<bithunter> Guest17118, se hai pazienza risolviamo e ti spiego qualcosina su ubuntu... però mi devo allontanare un attimo... devo cenare :)
<Guest17118> No problem :)
<alamuntu_> sono qui
<Guest17118> buona cena, ci aggiorniamo quando hai tempo :)
<enzotib> lisa_, prova a vedere se ti propone dei driver video da installare
<lisa_> ho rimosso e reinstallato il driver della scheda video, ma è sempre lo stesso..... la scheda vecchia era una nvidia geforce6600gt, quella nuova gigabyte geforce210
<bithunter> tra 10 minuti :)
<bithunter> ahahahahah
<bithunter> a dopo
<alamuntu_> come fdpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<alamuntu_> mi aiuta qualcuno a correggere il flashplugin?
<lisa_> da amministrazione -> driver hardware   mi dà un solo driver..... che ho rimosso e reinstallato....
<Peppe_> sapete se esiste un software o comando da terminale per mettere la tastiera sempre illuminata?
<lisa_> dici che sia cambiato qualcosa se riavvio?
<enzotib> alamuntu_, sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<tidiba> Salve, ho da poco acquisato un asus cx 1015 con sistema operativo ubuntu 12.04 lts. Dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti consigliati ha smesso di funzionare l'audio. Spiego meglio l'audio è percettile solo con le cuffie quindi non pare sia un problema hardware.Ho chiamato l'assistenza asus e mi dicono che è un problema di mancaza driver e o  driver in conflitto ma non sanno risolvere il problema. Qualcuno conosce il problema e mi puo
<enzotib> lisa_, tenta
<lisa_> tento!
<Fetentone> enzotib, mica hai visto i post?
<alamuntu_> grazie enzo sto provando
<enzotib> Fetentone, la tua discussione con jester- ?
<Fetentone> i post che ti ho ripostato... asp..
<alamuntu_> grazie ho upgradato ma nessun cmabiamente :(
<alamuntu_> cambiamento
<Fetentone> enzotib, circa il bluetooth http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335504  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335494  3.5.0-18-generic
<enzotib> alamuntu_, hai riavviato il browser?
<alamuntu_> vado ora
<enzotib> tidiba, amixer scontents, output su pastebin
<alamuntu_> riavviando pero' chiudo questa chat aspettate grazie
<lisa_> enzotib.... non và, sono tornata in modalità d'emergenza...
<enzotib> lisa_, hai per caso il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<lisa_> lo cerco...
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti , cosa si può fare nel caso come ho appreso non è più supportato l'aggiornamento oacchetti della disto ubuntu 11.04?
<kaurubuntu> devo per forza effettuare l'avanzamento?
<kaurubuntu> di versione?
<alamuntu> riavviato tutto uguale non si vedono i video :(
<lisa_> enzotib ecco il file xorg.conf:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335753/
<Peppe_> c'è qualcuno che  mi può aiutare
<enzotib> alamuntu, su che sito e che browser?
<Peppe_> C'È QUALCUNO CHE MI PUÒ AIUTARE?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, ma chi te l'ha detto che non ci sono gli aggiornamenti?
<alamuntu> su youtube e facebook non vedo i video
<kaurubuntu> ho reinstallato causa problemi ubu 11.04 su mio notebook
<tidiba> Salve, ho da poco acquisato un asus cx 1015 con sistema operativo ubuntu 12.04 lts. Dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti consigliati ha smesso di funzionare l'audio. Spiego meglio l'audio è percettile solo con le cuffie quindi non pare sia un problema hardware.Ho chiamato l'assistenza asus e mi dicono che è un problema di mancaza driver e o  driver in conflitto ma non sanno risolvere il problema. Qualcuno conosce il problema e mi puo
<kaurubuntu> enzotib, e quando provo ad aggiornare i pacchetti mi da questo avviso
<tidiba> A nessuno è capitato un caso simile ?
<enzotib> lisa_, e questo invece? /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  ripeto ho reinstallato causa problemi ubu 11.04 su mio notebook e quando provo ad aggiornare i pacchetti mi da questo avviso
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  ovvero il mancato supporto alla versione
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, hai ragione, è finita a fine ottobre
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, ma questo non significa che non devi continuare a usarla, se funziona bene
<enzotib> tidiba, amixer scontents, output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  hurrà almeno per una volta su qyesta chat qualcuno non dubita di me...
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> Guest17118, ci sono
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  si ma il problema che ora sul notebook  ho reinstallato solo la  part root per ripristinare alcune funzioni che  erano andate in blocco completo
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  ed ora mi tocca avanzare...
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  spero solo che la 11.10 non mi faccia penare con l'attivazione dell'interfaccia classica
<lisa_> enzotib, il file c'è , ma aprendo con gedit appare vuoto. invece se può essere utile ce ne sono altri numerati... Xorg1.log.old  ad esempio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335770/
<Guest17118> ehi ciao bit
<Guest17118> bentornato...
<bithunter> grazie
<bithunter> la fame :)
<kaurubuntu> enzotib, perchè la unity non la sopporto
<bithunter> Guest17118, vediamo la scheda video adesso... apri il terminale
<Guest17118> aperto :)
<bithunter> bene
<bithunter> incolla questo: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  dunque non si può far niente ad esempio server paralleli  ma ufficiali che possono dare supporto ancora alla 11.04?
<tidiba> qualcuno può indicarmi cosa posso fare ?
<Guest17118> ok...
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, c'è il server old-releases.ubuntu.com, ma è "congelato"
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, da quello puoi installare altri programmi dei repo, ma le versioni non sono aggiornate
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, e non hai aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  ok vorra dire che mi tocca avanzare...
<bithunter> con l'ultimo comando abbiamo installato dei programmmi di utilità per verificare la scheda video
<enzotib> tidiba, e che cappio!
<Guest17118> ottimo :)
<Guest17118> quindi bit, escludi che il mio pc sia semplicemnte troppo catorcio per questo Ubuntu?!
<bithunter> sempre nel terminale, diamo un comando per testare il 3d video... icolla il seguente comando: glxgeras (dovresti vedere tre ingranaggi che girano))
<enzotib> !tab | Guest17118
<ubot-it> Guest17118: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<kaurubuntu> enzotib,  grazie per il consulto buon proseguimento di serata
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, anche a te
<tidiba> perdono ma sono neofita del sistema e della chat e non so se mi comporto male oppure devo attendere
<enzotib> tidiba, ti ho scritto almeno tre volte, ma non leggi
<Guest17118> ah, ok, grazie enzotib
<tidiba> scusa enzobit ma non ho letto e non vedo le rsiposte
<bithunter> assolutamente no... non è un "catorcio" :)
<enzotib> tidiba, ti ho detto di eseguire amixer scontents (in un terminale) e incollare la risposta su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | tidiba
<ubot-it> tidiba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest17118> Mmmm..
<Guest17118> Mmmmm....no in terminal non mi prende quel comando bithunter :
<Guest17118> glxgeras
<Guest17118> mi dice:  command not found
<enzotib> glxgears
<bithunter> ho scritto male io :) scusa
<bithunter> infatti :) hihihihihih
<bithunter> Bella enzotib :)
<bithunter> Guest17118, hai letto ?
<Guest17118> sì sì, ma la situazione si aggrava...
<bithunter> cioè?
<Guest17118> è sempre tutto più lento, mano a mano che apro nuove finestre...
<Guest17118> in più, non ci capisco niente anche io...e il gioco è fatto :)
<Guest17118> comunqu evedo le ruotelline...
<bithunter> bene
<Guest17118> si muovono...
<tidiba> perdonatemi ma per me è arabo. Ho provato a cliccarre su  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ed ho icollato il quesito ma non so fare altro
<bithunter> quindi cambiamo interfaccia grafica
<bithunter> riesci a seguirmi?
<lisa_> enzotib, non ci sono possibili rimedi a questa modlaità d'emergenza?  sto anche cercando sul forum, ma niente...
<Guest17118> 'azz, è partita la ventola della cpu...il somaro sta faticando ;-)
<Guest17118> spero non mi esploda il monitor davanti :)
<giorgiotvb> salve a tutti , buona sera
<enzotib> lisa_, io non ne capisco granché di grafica
<bithunter> ahahahaha
<bithunter> chiudi il terminale
<lisa_> vabbé, grazie lo stesso ...... continuo la ricerca.....
<Guest17118> già va meglio...
<bithunter> ok
<giorgiotvb> ho bisogno ti un aiuto per quanto riguarda il server grafico su ubuntu 12.04.1 , praticamente all'avvio ubuntu parte in modalità terminale , praticamente non carica il server grafico
<Guest17118> chiudo anche system monitor?!
<bithunter> arpi il terminale
<bithunter> ops apri il terminale
<bithunter> si
<Guest17118> ok
<Guest17118> apro il terminale
<Guest17118> aperto...
<Guest17118> però ascolta bithunter
<Guest17118> secondo basterà alleggerire la grafica?!
<bithunter> dimmi
<bithunter> infatti
<bithunter> quello che sto per fare
<bithunter> :)
<Guest17118> o forse mi conviene  installare una versione più vecchia, o leggera?!
<bithunter> tutto questo "giro di comandi" sono serviti a verificare un po il tuo pc
<Guest17118> E il responso è?! :D
<bithunter> Scheda video (ciofeca)
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> però non è detto :)... intatnto mettiamo la grafica al minimo.. ti do i comandi
<Guest17118> bene.
<Guest17118> poco male anzi.
<giorgiotvb> bithunter , salve buonasera , avrei bisogno di supporto per il server grafico su ubuntu 12.04.1 , all'avvio il sistema parte con schermata di login senza caricare il server grafico , come posso ripristinarlo? ho provato a farlo ma non ho risolto il problema
<Guest17118> tanto i videogames non mi interessano ;-)
<Guest17118> sì sì, grafica al minimo, forever! :D
<tidiba> credo di aver capito, Ho eseguito da terminale il comando e incollato su pastebin ....
<bithunter> giorgiotvb, se puoi aspettare finisco con guest17118 e vediamo  :)
<enzotib> tidiba, devi metteri qui il link di pastebin
<giorgiotvb> certamente
<giorgiotvb> aspetto ....
<giorgiotvb> grazie
<bithunter> Guest17118, sei pronto?
<Guest17118> prontissimo!
<tidiba> non capisco
<bithunter> Guest17118, un secondo per me cellulare :)
<Guest17118> tranqui :)
<bithunter> Guest17118, eccolo
<Guest17118> pronto!
<bithunter> allora ora ti incollo tutti i comandi e tu incolli sul terminale
<Guest17118> uno per volta?!
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> appena hai fatto mi fai capire
<Guest17118> e devo attendere che finisca tra un comando e l'altro?!
<bithunter> si
<Guest17118> ma me lo dice quando ha finito?!
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> torna nella attuale posizione
<Guest17118> ok....
<Guest17118> dovrei farcela :)
<bithunter> si daiii ahahahaha
<bithunter>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main"
<Guest17118> tutto questa riga con tanto di link?!
<bithunter> tutto cosi come ho scritto
<Guest17118> ok
<Guest17118> pare abbia già finito...
<bithunter>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://repo.mate-desktop.org/ubuntu quantal main"
<Guest17118> ci ha messo un attimo-...
<bithunter> ora il secondo
<tidiba> sono troppo ignorante vero ?
<lisa_> enzotib, ho dato il comando "sudo nvidia-xconfig" e mi ha dato questo... ti dice qualcosa?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335838/
<bithunter> assolutamente no
<enzotib> lisa_, ti ha fatto un nuovo xorg.conf, magari funziona
<lisa_> ok allora riprovo!
<bithunter> Guest17118, hai fatto con il secondo?
<Guest17118> ehi, cosa assolutamente no bithunter ?! Dicevi a me?! :)
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> ahahaha
<bithunter> aspetta
<Guest17118> sì sì, ci ha messo un millisecondo...
<lisa_> enzotib,   come si fa per "restart x server" ?
<bithunter> il primo comando è andato... giusto?
<Guest17118> direi di sì
<enzotib> lisa_, senza riavviare?
<bithunter> ecco il secondo...
<Guest17118> ha ronzato un attimo e poi è toprnato alla posizione di partenza
<Guest17118> ed anche il secondo...
<bithunter>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://repo.mate-desktop.org/ubuntu quantal main"
<bithunter> bene
<giorgiotvb> enzotib , forse anche io ho lo stesso problema con xorg nvidia , ho già chiesto a bithunter e sto aspettando che finisca con un'altro utente
<enzotib> giorgiotvb, io ne capisco poco, vado di buon senso
<enzotib> (di grafica, intendo)
<bithunter>  terzo comando: sudo apt-get update
<lisa_> sono andata su sistema-> nvidia x server settings  e dice You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<giorgiotvb> ok aspetto bithunter , credo che il mio problema sia un po complesso
<giorgiotvb> grazie lo stesso
<Guest17118> ok, qui ci sta pendando un attimo di piùùù
<lisa_> quindi ho fatto la prima cosa, ma restart the X server ?
<bithunter> si
<Guest17118> e calano scritte, che neanche in matrix...
<bithunter> adesso sta aggiornando
<Guest17118> ora però ha finito...
<Fetentone> ubuntu ha qualche applicazione per ricercare nuovi dispositivi harware (interni o sterni che siano), grazie
<bithunter> bene:
<enzotib> lisa_, riavvia e basta
<bithunter>  sudo apt-get install mate-archive-keyring
<lisa_> ok vado!
<enzotib> Fetentone, li rileva quando li attacchi, non c'è bisogno di fare niente
<Guest17118> dice: installare pacchetti senza verificare?!
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> digita s e premi invio
<Fetentone> enzotib... avendo instalalto il nuovo 12.10 volevo vedere se con una ricerca posso costringerlo a riconoscere la scheda bluetooth..
<Guest17118> fatto...
<enzotib> !bluetooth | Fetentone, questo l'hai letto?
<ubot-it> Fetentone, questo l'hai letto?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<bithunter> bene... ancora:   sudo apt-get update
<Fetentone> si, grazie enzoib
<Fetentone> enzotib
<enzotib> !tab | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest17118> ok...fatto...
<giorgiotvb> ubot-it: posso chiedere a te aiuto?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bithunter> ottimo, ultimo comando:  sudo apt-get install mate-core mate-desktop-environment
<Guest17118> dice che occuperò 300 e passa mega su disco...
<Guest17118> gli ho detto: ok
<Guest17118> *occuperà
<bithunter> si :)
<bithunter> mentre installa leggimi
<Guest17118> ma come mai per allegerire, bisogna scaricare?!
<tidiba> enzotib hai un pò di pazienza per istruirmi?
<Guest17118> ok, ti leggo...
<enzotib> tidiba, io sto ancora aspettando i dati che ti ho chiesto
<bithunter> stiamo installando Mate... interfaccia più leggera che si possa utilizzare decentemetne su ubuntu ...
<Guest17118> ah, ok, fico....
<bithunter> Mate sarebbe "Gnome" versione classica ...
<tidiba> ho eseguito il comando da terminale ed incollato sul link ed ho inviato cliccando paste ma forse ho fatto qualcosa di sagliato
<Guest17118> ok, forse ho capito.
<Guest17118> ma solo 'forse' :)
<enzotib> tidiba, quando premi paste ti cambia l'indirizzo della pagina, ecco il nuovo indirizzo devi metterlo qui
<bithunter> Per capirci: Linux ubuntu... può funzionare con diverse interfaccie e sono : Gnome, Kd3, Unity (le più usate)
<bithunter> Kde non kd3 ahahahaha
<Guest17118> ok....
<bithunter> questa è la versione più leggera :)
<Guest17118> ehi bit
<bithunter> appena ha finito avvisami
<bithunter> dimmi tutto
<Guest17118> terminal ora parla di demoni, di porte, etc. etc.
<Guest17118> possibile?!
<bithunter> si ahahahaha
<giorgiotvb> io sono ancora qui bithunter
<bithunter> tranquillo
<bithunter> giorgiotvb abbiamo quasi finito
<giorgiotvb> ;-)
<Guest17118> ah, bene, per un attimo, mi ero preoccupato...
<bithunter> sto aspettando la fine dell'installazione
<Guest17118> quindi gli dico ok?!
<bithunter> si
<tidiba> enzobit è questo l'indirizzo ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335877/
<Guest17118> ok, speriamo bene,....soprattuto che tu non sia un hacker :-P
<bithunter> ma vaaaa ahahahaha
<bithunter> Un demone, normalmente, è un programma che resta in attesa su una porta del sistema ahahahaha
<Guest17118> interfaccia su cui ascoltare:
<Guest17118> 127.0.0.1
<Guest17118> va bene?!
<bithunter> si
<Guest17118> la porta gli dico quella che suggerisce lui?!
<bithunter> si
<Guest17118> ok...sta lavorando parecchio...
<bithunter> e si
<bithunter> leggimi
<enzotib> tidiba, se non scrivi bene il mio nick non mi accorgo del messaggio
<enzotib> !tab | tidiba
<ubot-it> tidiba: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<enzotib> tidiba, comunque sì, va bene il link
<Guest17118> ti leggo...
<bithunter> appena finito dovrai riavviare il pc....
<Guest17118> ok, come si fa?! :)
<bithunter> quando ubuntu sarà caricato...
<bithunter> Guest17118, un concetto alla volta :)
<Guest17118> mi sembra giusto :)
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> dicevo
<bithunter> una volta finito dovrai riavviare il sistema...
<enzotib> tidiba, così breve?
<Guest17118> ok...
<bithunter> una volta caricato... ti troverai ad inserire la password per l'accesso....
<tidiba> enzotib: così breve cosa
<Guest17118> sì...
<enzotib> tidiba, l'output era fatto solo di quelle righe? sei sicuro?
<bithunter> bene
<bithunter> li a fianco c'è un cerchietto bianco... dovrai assicurarti che sia selezionato Mate... capito?
<Guest17118> ok...
<bithunter> benissimo
<Guest17118> tipo 'spunta'?!
<bithunter> solo la prima volta
<bithunter> esatto
<bithunter> perchè questo...
<Guest17118> ah, ecco, ok, solo la prima volta, benissimo...
<bithunter> Unity, l'nterfaccia che sati attualemente usando non è stata disinstallata ma è solo "sospesa" e utilizzerai Mate... quindi quando vorrai potrai tornare in quella vecchia semplicemente selezionandola dal cechietto bianco
<Guest17118> pare abbia finito...
<bithunter> bene
<Guest17118> Ok, ma non credo ci tornerò mai su questo PC...è troppo faticosa :)
<tidiba> enzotib:  mi reputi esperto ma devi portare pazienza, scusa
<bithunter> hahahaha
<bithunter> ok riavviare e segui quello che ti ho scritto prima
<bithunter> ti aspetto qui...
<Guest17118> va bene...
<Guest17118> ma come si riavvia tutto l'ambaradam?!
<bithunter> per riavviare clicca sull'ingranaggio in alto a destra
<Guest17118> ah, ok...
<Guest17118> provo...
<bithunter> a dopo :)
<Guest17118> bene, ci rivediamo qui tra un attimo per i ringraziamenti :)
<bithunter> giorgiotvb, in cosa posso aiutarti?
<giorgiotvb> eccomi
<pippo> ciao tutti espongo un problema
<pippo> ho sony vaio con tastiera retroilluminata
<giorgiotvb> ubuntu 12.04,01 all'avvio non parte il server grafico , ma solo schermata nero con la login
<pippo> vorrei sapere se c'è un programma o comando da terminale per avere la tastiera sempre illuminata?
<bithunter> ok...
<giorgiotvb> presumo sia un problema nel file xorg che non riesco piu a ripristinare/riconfigurare
<bithunter> te stai usando un altro pc adesso?
<giorgiotvb> si
<giorgiotvb> certo
<bithunter> ok... allora
<bithunter> come possiamo fare
<bithunter> dovresti
<bithunter> prima di tutto fare il login
<giorgiotvb> fatto come root
<bithunter> bene
<dod> pippo mi sa che butta male
<pippo> perchè?
<bithunter> ti do i comandi
<giorgiotvb> ok
<enzotib> pippo, secondo me è una cosa così specifica del particolare laptop, che non saprei proprio dove guardare
<dod> eh si
<bithunter> prima mi fai un favore
<dod> puoi googlare  ubuntu +modello specifico laptop+ tastiera illuminata. forse qualcosa trovi.
<pippo> quando avevo windows avevo il software control vaio center per regolare tutto
<giorgiotvb> dimmi bithunter
<bithunter> tieni premuto: ctrl+alt
<pippo> con ubuntu il software vaio control center non funziona
<giorgiotvb> si
<tidiba> enzotib: ho provato a rieseguire il comando da terminale ed inviato su pastebin - e questo è il nuovo indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335912/ va bene ?
<bithunter> non lasciare i tasti e premi f5
<dod> pippo il problema sono spesso i costruttori dell'hardware che rilasciano driver specifici solo per windows. in sostanza e' cosi'.
<bithunter> cosa leggi in alto?
<giorgiotvb> mi ha fatto il logout
<giorgiotvb> versione ubunru
<pippo> ho capito in altre parole so fregato
<dod> pippo siamo l'1% del mercato noi di linux. ci trattano di conseguenza.
<giorgiotvb> ubuntu 12.04.01
<bithunter> ora stessa cosa e premi f7
<pippo> e lo capisco
<giorgiotvb> tutto ok
<pippo> ma sono sicuro che verrà fatto un software per risolvere il problema
<bithunter> dobbiamo andare in recovery mode
<dod> pippo ma non vuol dire googla il modello specifico con la parola ubuntu e tastiera illuminata. se trovi qualcosa ma non capisci le istruzioni chiedi qui. non seguire guide che ti fanno fare o dare comandi di cui non comprendi l'uso.
<giorgiotvb> ok
<giorgiotvb> vado bithunter
<bithunter> sai farlo?
<giorgiotvb> si ci vado dal dualboot no?
<bithunter> si :)
<enzotib> pippo, che modello è?
<giorgiotvb> ci sono bithunter
<bithunter> bene
<bithunter> cosda vedi?
<bithunter> cosa vedi adesso?
<tidiba> enzotib:  mi leggi ?
<giorgiotvb> resume clean failsafex fsck grup network root system-summary
<bithunter> oki
<bithunter> vai su network
<enzotib> tidiba, sì, fai aplay -l
<bithunter> enable
<giorgiotvb> fATTO
<giorgiotvb> fatto
<bithunter> bene
<adriano> prova...
<bithunter> clicca su ok
<bithunter> ora ?
<Guest72788> ehi, bithunter
<giorgiotvb> no bithunter  ha solamente fatto un elenco di plugin di vari device
<bithunter> bella gest 72788
<Guest72788> solo per dirti che va molto meglio, così a prima vista :)
<tidiba> enzotib:  fatto ed ora ?
<Guest72788> adesso se non altro si muve senz delay...
<bithunter> bene
<Guest72788> e posso esplorare altre funzionalità senza diventare vecchio :)
<bithunter> ora Gest72788 aspetta sto aiutando giorgiotvb
<Guest72788> frazie mille per il tuo aiuto, alla prossima volta :D
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> prego :)
<enzotib> tidiba, sempre su pastebin
<enzotib> !tab | bithunter
<ubot-it> bithunter: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<bithunter> giorgiotvb, ci sei?
<giorgiotvb> bithunter: si ci sono
<bithunter> porta pazienza ... riavvia  e ripartiamo
<tidiba> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1335934/
<giorgiotvb> ok
<bithunter> sempre in recovery
<giorgiotvb> ok
<dod> enzotib> pippo, che modello è?
<bithunter> ci sei?
<giorgiotvb> si vai
<bithunter> network
<enzotib> tidiba, uname -a
<enzotib> tidiba, puoi scriverlo anche direttamente qui
<bithunter> fatto?
<giorgiotvb> si
<bithunter> root
<bithunter> ci sei?
<giorgiotvb> mi da una serie di momdem-manager loaded pluin di vari device
<giorgiotvb> e non ho piu la riga di comando
<bithunter> ummmm
<giorgiotvb> eh eh
<tidiba> enzotib: veronica@veronica-1015CX:~$ uname -a Linux veronica-1015CX 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux veronica@veronica-1015CX:~$
<giorgiotvb> è da un giorno che provo a far partire questo benedetto server grafico
<bithunter> ahahahah ho bisogno di una sigaretta ahhaaha puoi aspettare?
<giorgiotvb> cmq ti posso dire che il file che non parte è lightdm
<enzotib> tidiba, ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*
<giorgiotvb> si si aspetto
<bithunter> a ok... arrivo :)
<giorgiotvb> ho fatto anche un nano su xorg.conf ed il file non ha driver dentro ...
<tidiba> enzotib: veronica@veronica-1015CX:~$ ls -l /boot/vmlinuz* -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5020000 giu 15 13:22 /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic-pae -rw------- 1 root root 5014912 set 27 01:04 /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-32-generic-pae veronica@veronica-1015CX:~$
<enzotib> giorgiotvb, ma scrive qualche messaggio di errore?
<bithunter> forse ho capito... :)
<enzotib> tidiba, prova ad avviare con il kernel 25, vedi se con quello va
<bithunter> arrivo vado a fumare al balcone e torno :)
<giorgiotvb> no enzotib semplicemente all'avvio di ubuntu carica solo la schermata nera con la riga di comando per fare la login
<tidiba> enzotib:  che vuol dire kernel 25
<giorgiotvb> io ho provato a configurare xorg e non ci sono riuscito
<enzotib> tidiba, hai due kernel da quel che vedo, il 3.2.0-32 e il 3.2.0-25
<enzotib> tidiba, all'avvio, dal menu di grub, dovresti poter scegliere il 25
<tidiba> enzotib:  ma non capisco come devo eseguire il comando
<enzotib> tidiba, quando avvii il pc vedi un menu dove poter scegliere il sistema operativo?
<tidiba> enzotib:  no
<giorgiotvb> poi ho provato ad entrare in modalità provvisoria con interfaccia grafica di emergenza
<giorgiotvb> e non mi carica il seguente file
<enzotib> tidiba, hai solo ubuntu?
<tidiba> enzotib:  sì
<tidiba> enzotib:  tra l'altro precricato da asus
<enzotib> tidiba, all'avvio tieni premuto il tasto Maiusc o Shift, come si chiama, dovrebbe apparire un menu
<tidiba> enzotib:  m SE ESEGUO desso perdo la chat
<enzotib> tidiba, poi rientri
<bithunter> giorgiotvb
<giorgiotvb> si bithunter
<bithunter> eccomi :)
<bithunter> proviamo a riconfigurare il server grafico tante volte :)
<giorgiotvb> si
<bithunter> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tidiba> enzotib:  quindi tenendo premuto shift dovrei poter scegliere tra qualcosa che mi dice 32 o 25 ? mi spieghi meglio ?
<giorgiotvb> fatto
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> cosa succede?
<enzotib> tidiba, dovresti avere un menu in cui compare ubuntu e poi ubuntu-versioni-precedenti
<giorgiotvb> niente
<bithunter> come niente?
<enzotib> tidiba, se ti muovi con le frecce vai su versioni precedenti e premi invio
<bithunter> auhauahua
<giorgiotvb> nulla perchè non ho connessione internet
<enzotib> tidiba, apparirà un altro menu con i numeri che ti ho detto
<bithunter> no, questo è un coamndo dove scegli la scheda video
<tidiba> enzotib:  ok allora provo
<bithunter> ma dove sei in recovery?
<giorgiotvb> riprovo a fare il comando
<giorgiotvb> no sono su una shell con privilegi di root
<bithunter> ok
<giorgiotvb> nulla mi ritorna root@giorgiotvb-nomecp:/home/giorgiotvb#
<bithunter> ummm
<bithunter> allora proviamo questo
<giorgiotvb> ok
<bithunter> che scheda video hai?
<giorgiotvb> nvidia
<bithunter> quindi.... ummm sto pensando
<giorgiotvb> ok
<bithunter> hai il cd di ubuntu ?
<giorgiotvb> no
<bithunter> prova a dare questo comando:
<giorgiotvb> dimmi
<bithunter> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xsever-xorg-video-vesa ubuntu-desktop
<tidiba> enzobit: ho provato ma esiste solo la versione 32 oppure reinstallare il sistema operativo
<mac_> buona sera
<giorgiotvb> tutto alla versione piu recente
<enzotib> tidiba, mi fai vedere il contenuto del file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<mac_> sto navigando da ubuntu virtualizzato su virtual box
<bithunter> ok
<mac_> il tutto su macbook pro
<giorgiotvb> o aggiornati o installati o da rimuovere e 5 non aggiornati
<bithunter> il problema è internet
<tidiba> enzotib:  sempre eseguendo tale comando da terminale
<mac_> non mi funziona lo scroll del mouse e ubuntu mi va lento sapete darmi indicazioni???
<bithunter> non hai il cd... vorrei ripristinare i file
<giorgiotvb> e lo sò avrei risolto subito
<bithunter> infatti
<enzotib> tidiba, gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, poi selezioni tutto, lo copi e lo incolli su pastebin
<giorgiotvb> facendo un apt-get update e via ,mi sa che formatto e gli rimetto ubuntu da zero
<giorgiotvb> a questo punto
<bithunter> io penso... che non avendo una fonte dove poter "riscostrire " i file danneggiati
<bithunter> come si fa?
<giorgiotvb> esatto
<bithunter> aspetta...
<bithunter> qualcuno sta seguendo il problema?
<bithunter> come possiamo ricostruire il serverx senza cd e senza internet?
<mac_> sapete darmi un aiuto ???
<giorgiotvb> a dire la verità ho una connessione a disposizione da è solo wifi non va con ethernet
<bithunter> ahahahaha stiamo messi un poo maluccio credo...
<bithunter> ascolta...
<giorgiotvb> ma per connettermi è un casino , devo fare una decina di comandi senza sbagliare una virgola
<giorgiotvb> dimmi tutto
<giorgiotvb> ahaaha
<giorgiotvb> lo so lo so
<tidiba> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1335995/
<bithunter> con il pc funzionante... crea una penna usb con live ubuntu 12.10... con la scusa passi direttamente alla nuova versione :) ... e prima di reinstallare ubuntu salvati tutto  fai prima  :)
<bithunter> sai cosa... le miei conoscenze non arrivano ovunque :) mi dispiace
<enzotib> tidiba, la voce "Previous Linux versions" contiene un sottomenu dove compare "Ubuntu, con Linux 3.2.0-25-generic-pae"
<mac_> ubuntu mi va lento su mac virtualizzato con virtual box
<enzotib> tidiba, devi attivare questo
<mac_> sapete dirmi cosa fare??
<enzotib> tidiba, io ora devo chiudere
<giorgiotvb> si quello non è un problema , non ho dati che mi servono sulla partizione ubuntu , quindi gli faccio 'upgrade alla 12.10 sperando che il file si ripristini
<bithunter> siiii tranquillo
<giorgiotvb> ok grazie mille per tutto
<giorgiotvb> buona serata a tutti
<bithunter> di niente scusami che ti ho fatto perdere tempo
<bithunter> :)
<mac_> vabbe o capito non e cosa qui !!! chiedero sul forum
<tidiba> enzotib:  non riesco ma se devi chiudere buona notte, mi hai già erudito molto su come ci si comporta sulla chat e ti ringrazio
<bithunter> Guest72788, ci sei?
<mac_> nn siete esperti di linux voi su mac?
<mac_> non ce piu nessuno ????
<bithunter> Guest72788, come va adesso?
<bithunter> ragazzi a dopo  :)
<Guest72788> bithunter: va una spada :)
<bithunter> ahahahah, bene
<bithunter> ultima cosa
<bithunter> posso?
<bithunter> Guest72788, ti posso dare un ultima dritta?
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-06
<dimitri> ieri avevo messo a posto la mia scheda grafica e sembrava tutto ok... poi ho chiuso e stamane all'accenzione non parte. mi dice che vuole provare la modalità grafica base ma poi non prende neppure l'invio per l'ok
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<dimitri> se lancio ripristino e scelgo modalitàgrafica base esce una richiesta di ftab e si blocca tutto
<glpiana> ola
<k4rim][> ola
<Versilia> c'è qualcuno?
<k4rim][> io si
<k4rim][> :-)
<Versilia> sai come rendere unity compatibile con una scheda grafica amd?
<k4rim][> prima cosa da fare è un bel lspci da terminale per sapere che scheda grafica è, ma soprattutto capire se il problema è nella scheda grafica
<Versilia> beh, diciamo che mi dice che l'hardware è incompatibile.. però non lo è del tutto perchè unity lo usavo anche nella vecchia versione
<k4rim][> apri il terminale e scrivi
<k4rim][> lspci
<Versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1336806/
<k4rim][> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series
<k4rim][> questa è la tua scheda
<Versilia> si ok. come ti posto un immagine? ti volevo far vedere i 3 dirver a disposizione
<glpiana> Versilia, che intendi per incompatibile?
<k4rim][> ecco, bella domanda glpiana
<glpiana> grazie :)
<Versilia> perche se provi a far ripartire compiz (unity non mi ricordo) ti dice che è incompatibile
<Versilia> cmq il problema è questo: non ho il lancher!!!
<glpiana> Versilia, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<Versilia> glpiana: ho cambiato dalla 12.04 che funzionava alla 12.10 che non funziona
<k4rim][> Versilia: questo è uno dei motivi per cui mi tengo sempre le LTS...
<glpiana> Versilia, reinstallazione o aggiornamento?
<Versilia> glpiana: k4rim][ dai se andava prima deve andare anche ora, solo che dovroò settare qualche impostazione per renderlo compatibile...
<Versilia> glpiana: aggiornamento
<glpiana> Versilia, e sulla 12.04 che driver usavi?
<Versilia> glpiana: bella domanda. ora me ne propone 3, ma li ho provati e non cambia nulla. come faccio a farteli veder?
<glpiana> !image | Versilia
<ubot-it> Versilia: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ma una scheda ati dovrebbe andare al volo con driver open. dammi l'output del comando: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | Versilia
<ubot-it> Versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> all'iiimagine ci pensi dopo
<Versilia> glpiana: gia fatto per chi mi hai preso http://imagebin.org/234879
<glpiana> Versilia, oki, grazie, ma io voglio vedere lsmod
<Versilia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1336817/
<glpiana> Versilia, io lì vedo driver per la scheda intel. dammi l'output, su pastebin , del comando: lspci
<glpiana> Versilia, ho visto che già l'avevi postato
<Versilia> glpiana: non l'avevamo già fatto poco fa? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1336820/
<glpiana> Versilia, sul pc hai due schede video. è un portatile?
<Versilia> glpiana: si quindi?
<glpiana> Versilia, il tuo portatile sta utilizzando la scheda intel e non la amd
<Versilia> glpiana: sei un mostro
<glpiana> sei bello tu :P
<Versilia> glpiana: come la sistemo? :P
<glpiana> Versilia, boh, spe che cerco
<k4rim][> queste cose si possono cambiare da bios
<k4rim][> ma ha due uscite video?
<glpiana> k4rim][, non credo. ormai spesso sui portatile ci son due schede video, una per i bassi consumi, l'altra per le prestazioni. bisognerebbe capire come switchare tra le due
<Versilia> k4rim][: M che due uscite -_-
<Versilia> glpiana: scusa, ma su ubuntu nessuno ha pensato di usare tutte e due?
<glpiana> Versilia, non ne ho idea. io è già tanto che ne ho una di scheda video
<Versilia> glpiana: ma io non ho comprato un super pc. è un normalissimo pc comprato per natale dello scorso anno..
<glpiana> Versilia, allora proviamo anzitutto a levare i driver proprietari ati
<Versilia> glpiana: ok, come?
<glpiana> Versilia, dalla finestra di cui mi hai postato l'immagine prima scegli la voce X.Org.X-Server
<Versilia> si fatto
<glpiana> Versilia, applica
<Versilia> già fatto
<glpiana> Versilia, riavvia s eha finito
<Versilia> glpiana: seeeee, gia fatto ieri, mica cambia nulla
<k4rim][> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<k4rim][> tutto spiegato li
<k4rim][> Versilia: io sta cosa degli ibridi delle schede grafiche, manco la sapevo
<Versilia> k4rim][: mi puoi dire cosa dovrei fare senza farmi legg il post che è in inglese?
<glpiana> Versilia, ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Versilia> glpiana: ls: impossibile accedere a /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> perfetto. non puoi usare quella guida
<glpiana> Versilia, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Versilia> glpiana: ti posto l'output?
<glpiana> !paste | Versilia
<ubot-it> Versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Versilia> glpiana: k4rim][ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336831/
<glpiana> Versilia, ora riapri la finestra dei driver e vediamo come è messa
<Versilia> glpiana: a me pare uguale...
<glpiana> Versilia, è ancora impostato sui driver fglrx/updates?
<Versilia> glpiana: no, era su x.org server prima e lo è anche ora
<Versilia> glpiana: se vuoi riavvio...
<glpiana> Versilia, se non hai modificato nulla non ha senso riavviare
<Versilia> glpiana: eh no, abbiamo fatto solo quel comando che mi hai chiesto tu
<glpiana> a più tardi
<Versilia> glpiana: vai via?
<Versilia> glpiana: k4rim][ http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Versilia> glpiana: ci sei???
<Versilia> k4rim][: toctoc
<Versilia> scusate, ora funziona tutto ma non ho il bordo nelle finestre (in pratica non ho ingrandisci, riduci a icona e chiudi)
<Versilia> scusate, ora funziona tutto ma non ho il bordo nelle finestre (in pratica non ho ingrandisci, riduci a icona e chiudi)
<giorgio> buongiorno
<giorgio> c'è qualcuno?
<Versilia> giorgio: buongiorno
<giorgio> ciao Versilia
<giorgio> ho un problema con il server grafico su ubuntu 12.04.1 , non avendo la possibilità di connessione non ho potuto ripristinare/riconfigurare in alcun modo il file xorg,
<Versilia> giorgio: non ti so aiutare...
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> grazie lo stesso
<Versilia> tu sai aiutare me'
<Versilia> ?
<giorgio> che problema hai?
<Versilia> giorgio: avevo un problema con la scheda video e unity, ora ora funziona tutto ma non ho il bordo nelle finestre (in pratica non ho ingrandisci, riduci a icona e chiudi)
<Versilia> giorgio: scusa ero caduto
<giorgio> che scheda video monti?
<Versilia> giorgio: una ati ,perche?
<giorgio> usi drive proprietari?
<Versilia> no, l'abbiamo levati prima per farlo funzionar
<giorgio> potrebbe essere un problema legato alla configurazione del server grafico
<giorgio> ah ok
<giorgio> quindi adesso hai i vesa (generici)?
<Versilia> x.org server
<giorgio> scusami Versilia io devo andare , mi dispiace
<Versilia> giorgio: ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pa> c'e' nessuno che e' riuscito a compilare smartcam per oneiric, precise, o 12.10?
<pa> o alteernativamente , esiste un pacchetto gia compilato?
<cristian_c> pa, cos'è smartcam?
<Davide_G> cristian_c, dici il dispositivo di videosorveglianza?
<jru> ciao a tutti ho virtualizzato windows 7 su virtualbox...qualcuno sa dirmi come abilitare il wireless? è fino adesso che cerco su internet ma non riesco a risolvere...come sistema operativo primario uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> Davide_G, va chiesto a pa :)
<pa> e
<jru> devo chiedere a pa?
<pa> e' un software che emula una webcam, e riuceve il video via tcp o bluetooth da un client su cellulare
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pa, controlla in packages.ubuntu.com
<pa> non c'e'
<cristian_c> !chat | pa
<ubot-it> pa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> jru: la virtuale usa la connessione dell'host
<jester-> jru: se va nel sistema va anche nella magana virtuale e devi settare la rete della virtuale in NAT
<jester-> jru: hai installato le exstensin e le guest?
<jester-> exstension*
<jru> si su windows7 virtualizzato intendi no?
<djpasracing> ciao
<djpasracing> ciao
<djpasracing> ho un problema la sessione ospite non parte come faccio per aggiustarla
<jru> jester niente da fare
<jester-> jru: la wifi funza nel sistema?
<cristian_c> djpasracing, che errori ottieni?
<djpasracing> non esce nessuna schermata mi ritorna alla schermata principale
<jru> si si certo su ubuntu 12.10 funziona perfettamente
<jester-> jru: hai installato addictione ed exstnsion? e che versione di vbox hai installato
<djpasracing> cioe' errori non me ne da' non so
<jester-> !gnomereset | djpasracing
<ubot-it> djpasracing: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<djpasracing> adesso provo
<jru> jester provo a installare la versione più aggiornata di virtualbox...ti faccio sapere dopo com'è andata...grazie per l'interessamento
<jester-> jru: la ose non va bene
<djpasracing> come faccio a trovare le cartelle nascoste ?
<jester-> menu visualizza di nautils o pigi control*h
<jru> jester va bene questa? io ho la versione a 64 bit di ubuntu https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads AMD64
<jester-> jru: sistema a 64?
<jru> SI 64 BIT...PERCHÈ?
<jester-> jru: se hai la 12.10 è eni repo anche
<jester-> nei*
<jru> ma infatti l'ho installata dai repository la prima volta ...ma la versione non è quella che ti ho linkato
<jester-> jester-: se hai 64 bit va bene la 64
<jester-> jru: togli prima quella installata
<jru> si l'ho già rimossa
<jru> devo uscire un attimo ci risentiamo dopo...grazie ancora jester
<giorgio> buongiorno c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giorgio> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 12.10 boot , adesso mi ritrovo istallato un driver video non proprietario che mi da problemi nella navigazione sopratutto con flash
<giorgio> installo i driver proprietario?
<cristian_c> giorgio, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> giorgio: scheda video?
<giorgio> nvidia
<jester-> giorgio: tipo?
<giorgio> cristian_c:  eseguo il comando che mi hai scritto?
<giorgio> dovrebbe essere una ge-forge 530 se nn vado errato
<cristian_c> giorgio, eseguilo
<jester-> giorgio: lspci | grep -i vga
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> ge forge GT 230M
<jester-> giorgio: installa nvidia-current
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1337051/
<djpasracing> grazie jru ci sono riuscito a sbloccare la sessione ospite
<djpasracing> ma come mai si era bloccata?
<giorgio> jester-: quindi faccio sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , giusto?
<djpasracing> cioe' scusa volevo ringraziare jester
<jester-> giorgio: yess
<jester-> djpasracing: bene :D
<cristian_c> giorgio, no, dico. Hai installato un ppa esterno e i proposed
<cristian_c> giorgio, io ad esempio disattiverei i proposed
<djpasracing> mi piacerebbe capire da cosa derivava questo problema
<djpasracing> sono curioso magari in futuro potrebbe ricapitare
<giorgio> premetto che io non ho installato nulla , ho fatto un upgrade alla 12.10 via boot usb perchè ieri il server grafico non mi andava piu
<giorgio> e non avendo ne cd di ubuntu ne connesione internet , l'unica soluzione era questa
<jester-> djpasracing: si sarà scassato qualche file di configurazione
<cristian_c> giorgio, nessuno tranne te può aver installato qualcosa nel sistema :)
<giorgio> adesso mi ritrovo con driver non proprietario
<jester-> giorgio: è normale che upgrade a versione superiore tolga roba proprietaria
<cristian_c> giorgio, il driver non proprietario è di default
<djpasracing> ed e' bastato solamente rinonimare delle cartelle?
<giorgio> ok jester-  , intanto ho installato current
<jester-> giorgio: riavvia
<jester-> djpasracing: riminando o cancellando quelle cartelle gnome torna a impostazioni di defualt
<giorgio> si cristian_c  lo sò , che è un default come i vesa , ma con i proprietari non avevo avuto problemi con flah , per questo volevo rimettere quelli :-)
<djpasracing> capito bhè interrssante
<jester-> djpasracing: in pratica le ricrea
<djpasracing> cmq la ringrazio e le auguro buona giornata
<djpasracing> apprezzo tutto il lavoro che fate per la comunita' di ubuntu
<djpasracing> una domanda personale per diventare competente come lei in materia che percorsi  di studio mi consiglia di fare?
<djpasracing> premettendo che ho studiato in un istituto tecnico itis
<jester-> djpasracing: come in tutte le cose capire il concetto e prendere appunti
<Adrianobis> prova
<OverMe> sssa
<Adrianobis> :)
<Adrianobis> ciao Over
<Adrianobis> sei un espertone disposto  dare un aiuto a un incapace totale?! :)
<OverMe> la prima sì, la seconda... beh vediamo. intanto dì che problemi hai, chi vuole ti aiuta
<Adrianobis> Ok, comincio ad esporre il problema...
<Adrianobis> ieri ho installato ubuntu per l aprima volta
<djpasracing> cmq grazie e buona giornata
<Adrianobis> da profano...
<Adrianobis> perhè windows mi aveva stabcato...
<Adrianobis> stancato...
<Adrianobis> dopo qualhe problema iniziale, dovuto alla interfaccia grafica troppo impegnativa, qui sulla chat mi hanno insegnato a cambiare e sono passato a MATE
<Adrianobis> che è più leggera, e ora il pc lavora bene...
<Adrianobis> solo che ho scoperto che continuo ad aver bisogno di photoshop ('cci sua!)
<OverMe> frena un attimo
<Adrianobis> e quindi ho cercato di installare WINE
<OverMe> qui ti hanno detto di mettere mate?
<Adrianobis> sì sì, proprio qui...
<Adrianobis> perchè?! dici che non la cosa da fare?!
<OverMe> mmm
<Adrianobis> in effetti ora ubuntu gira bene...
<Adrianobis> ieri invece era tutto rallentato...
<OverMe> purtroppo con wine non tutto gira bene
<Adrianobis> ah, ecco, capisco...
<OverMe> wine non è un'alternativa all'usare windows
<Adrianobis> Mmmm....peccato...
<OverMe> se hai necessità di programmi specifici per windows ti consiglio di fare un dual boot (ubuntu e windows insieme e si sceglie all'avvio quale usare)
<Adrianobis> in effetti credo che è come sto facendo ora...
<OverMe> in alternativa puoi usare una virtual machine e installarci windows dentro (se hai un pc degno)
<jester-> è sempre sbagliato segare winz o os x
<Adrianobis> capisco...
<Adrianobis> speravo di poter fare completamente a meno di windows :(
<jester-> Adrianobis: prova a usare gimp
<Adrianobis> ma ho letto in giro che gimp non è paragonabile a PS
<Adrianobis> non che debba fare chissà cosa...
<Adrianobis> però insomma...
<jester-> provalo che ti costa
<OverMe> dipende da cosa devi fare
<Adrianobis> se devo imparare ad usare GIMP per poi scoprire che non è adatto...
<Adrianobis> ho paura di perdere tempo...
<Adrianobis> non devo fare granchè in effetti, però su PS sono già capace ;-)
<Adrianobis> comunque ok, a tempo perso ci proverò...
<TaLaDo> Adrianobis, usa windows allora :)
<Adrianobis> eh, sì, solo che Windows mi ha stancato, avevo la nausea, non lo volevo più vedere ;-)
<Adrianobis> ma mi sa che mi tocca...
<Adrianobis> e invece...
<giorgio> eccomi
<TaLaDo> siamo OT ma ... mettiti daccordo con te stesso :P
<Adrianobis> c'è nessuno che è esperto di KompoZer?!
<TaLaDo> *fine OT*
<glpiana> Adrianobis, tu esponi il tuo problema, sempre che sia in tema al canale. chi sa ti risponde
<Adrianobis> volevo sapere se funzina ancora...
<Adrianobis> leggo in giro che non è più supportato, non è più aggiornato...
<Adrianobis> non è più 'non so cosa'...
<giorgio> DOPO AVER INSTALLATO NVIDIA-CURRENT AL RIAVVIO DOPO LA.LOGIN IN DESCKTOP NN CARICA SULLA SOLO LA FRECCETTA
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Adrianobis> scusate la vaghezza, ma sono completamemte nuovo di ubuntu, non sono esperto della terminologia e delle problematiche...
<giorgio> SCUSATE PER IL MAIUSCOLO SONO CO
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> giorgio, secondo avviso, niente maiuscolo
<giorgio> SONO COLLEGATO CON SMARTPHONE NN MI FA SCRIVERE CON MINUSCOLO
<glpiana> giorgio, non diciamo sciocchezze
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> giorgio, scrivi ancora in maiuscolo ed esci
<cristian_c> giorgio, comunque dubito che flash c'entri qualcosa con i driver video
<TaLaDo> giorgio, buttalo quello smartphone ( è poco smart)
<cristian_c> lol
<giorgio> eccomi risolto , il maiuscolo , adesso come facxio a ripristinare il server graficok?
<giorgio> posso accere al terminale che fscciok?
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai aggiunto due repo poco raccomandabili
<cristian_c> asp
<jester-> giorgio: boot in recovery mode, al menu vai in root, e dai dpkg --purge nvidia-current
<giorgio> ok faccio questo comando
<cristian_c> giorgio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<giorgio> fatto jester , riavvio k?
<jester-> giorgio: vedi te, magari preferisci star li a guardare la tty
<naxil> cia.. mi dite un mixer a finestre? perche non si avvia? io ho un errore mixer all'avvio.. ma per esempio alsamixer funziona... ma non ha lo switch dei bassi
<cristian_c> lol
<giorgio> eccomi con ubuntu adesso
<cristian_c> naxil, che versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<naxil> 10.04
<naxil> la migliore
<giorgio> adesso ha caricato il server grafico ... come faccio a risolvere il problema del rallentamento su applicazioni flash sul web?
<cristian_c> naxil, ambiente grafico?
<naxil> gnome
<giorgio> jester-:
<cristian_c> naxil, e non puoi utilizzare la finestra di configurazione dell'audio?
<naxil> ma dai.. ha un volume solo.. la mia scheda a 10uscite e due entrate..
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> naxil, che sceda è?
<naxil> una interna
<cristian_c> naxil, lspci -k
<naxil> ma oggi tutte hanno il 5.1
<cristian_c> giorgio, ti consiglio di purgare i repo non necessari
<naxil>  Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<cristian_c> uhm
<naxil> cmq credo lo riconosca male...
<giorgio> come faccio cristian_c  ??
<naxil> Li M5455                                                                                                        F1:  Aiuto                   │
<naxil> │ Processore: Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<naxil> questo e' quello che dice alsamixer
<cristian_c> naxil, quindi sia alsamixer che la finestra di configurazione non ti riconoscono correttamente il dispositivo?
<cristian_c> giorgio, con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> giorgio, ma ai proposed non ci avevpo pensato
<naxil> allora il dispositivo va.. ma io volevo un mixer piu efficente.. non c'e' L R e nemmeno i bassi o gli alti
<cristian_c> dovrei vedere
<cristian_c> naxil, alsa tericamente dovrebbe vederli
<naxil> c'e' un mixer da usare con gnome?
<cristian_c> naxil, che driver stai usando?
<naxil> nessun driver credo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> naxil, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil>  Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<naxil> <cristian_c> uhm
<giorgio> ok cmq attualmente sta usando questi driver configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0 cristian_c
<cristian_c> su pastebin, naxil
<naxil> tutto?
<cristian_c> naxil, sì
<cristian_c> giorgio, sì, lo avevo capito
<naxil> http://dpaste.com/825668/
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
<cristian_c> driver abbastanza vecchi
<naxil> come faccio ad aggiornarli?
<naxil> senza mettere la 12?
<naxil> in effetti se non blocco Variazione frequenza CPU 2.30.0 a 2ghz dopo un po il sistema si riavvia
<naxil> devo trovare i driver proprietari per linux della mia scheda madre?
<naxil> come faccio a vedere il nome della scheda madrE?
<Adrianobis> Ok, allora, riprendendo il discorso, disinstallo WINE (tanto non è un'alternativa ad usare PS su Windows). Per disinstallarlo installo Synaptic. Spero non mi esploda il pc ;-)
<cristian_c> giorgio, sinceramente non saprei come far regredire i pacchetti alla situazione pre-proposed in modo semplice
<cristian_c> giorgio, ci sono alcuni metodi ma non so quanto ti convenga
<cristian_c> naxil, non so se ci sono versioni più aggiornate di quei driver
<cristian_c> naxil, il problema si è verificato improvvisamente?
<giorgio> cristian_c: grazie mille per il momento lascio tutto così
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai fatto male ad attivare i proposed
<cristian_c> giorgio, io almeno li disattiverei, per evitare altri guai
<naxil> cristian_C voglio solo un mixer che sfrutti bene i driver alsa magari su gnome
<naxil> cmq come vedo l'errore che mi da ?
<cristian_c> giorgio, e anche l'altro repo che hai aggiunto
<giorgio> cristian_c: se mi posti il comando che devo effetuare lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> naxil, però la tua scheda non utilizza i driver più diffusi
<naxil> cioe?
<cristian_c> giorgio, fallo da Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
<cristian_c> quasi tutte le schede utilizzano snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> la tua è particolare
<cristian_c> naxil, ricordo che anch'io cercavo di scoprire il nome della scheda madre
<naxil> mah.. cmq su windows la scheda si chiama in un'altro modo
<cristian_c> devo ricordarmi esattamente come l'ho scoperto
<naxil> vabbe' si puo aprire il case.. oppure sul bios
<cristian_c> naxil, beh, lascia perdere il nome commerciale
<naxil> un'altra cosa cristian_c come faccio a dire a nautilus di aprire sempre le cartelle sulla stessa finestra? e di non aprire in automatico i disp usb che attacco (tipo HD eccetera?)
<cristian_c> naxil, aspetto che controllo anche la guida sul wiki. Ma ti avevo posto una domanda
<naxil> insomma se ho il broswer delle cartelle aperto (nautilus giust?) e per esempio da un programma faccio showfolder (tipo un download di chrome) apre un'altra finestra
<cristian_c> naxil, a schede?
<cristian_c> naxil, non ho capito bene cosa intendi con il tuo esempio
<naxil> insomma.. quando attacco un hd usb apre un'altro nautilus (e non una scheda nuova) quando faccio "show folder" su un download fi firefox apre un'altra finestra!
<naxil> e mi ritrovo con mlle nautilus aperti
<cristian_c> uhm
<naxil> capito cosa intendo?
<cristian_c> sì
<naxil> tutte le volte che attacco un dispositivo si automonta e apre nautilus
<naxil> come faccio ad evitare almeno quello?
<naxil> su winzoz si puo togliere
<cristian_c> naxil, forse qualcosa ho trovato, ma non posso postarlo qui
<naxil> vieni in prvt
<naxil> cristian
<naxil> sono in privato
<naxil> cristian_c,  vado a mangiare te posta il link
<cristian_c> naxil, c'è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AggiornareDriverAudio però se rispondessi alla domanda sarebbe meglio
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> scusa quale domanda l'ho persa
<cristian_c> 13:09:44 <cristian_c> naxil, il problema si è verificato improvvisamente?
<naxil> riguardo lo spegnimento del pc? se non imposto i ghz al max? si si spegne di colpo e brillano i led della tastiera..
<cristian_c> riguardo l'audio -,-'
<naxil> se ti riferifi al mixer.. l'erroe c'e sempre stato..
<cristian_c> naxil, allora prova a seguire la guida sul wiki
<naxil> e il mixer non mi ha mai fatto vedere left/right
<naxil> ok
<naxil> vado a pappare
<naxil> grazie
<FloodBotIt2> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Adrianobis> scusate, posso chiedere un consiglio su come rimuovere WINE?!
<glpiana> Adrianobis, disinstallalo da software center
<Adrianobis> ma su software center, mi da solo winetricks. E' sufficiente rimuovere quel componente?!
<glpiana> Adrianobis, guarda bene che ti da anche wine
<cristian_c> giorgio, hai fatto?
<Adrianobis> glpiana: se faccio la ricerca usando 'wine' come chiave, mi dà solo 'winetricks', sotto 'uncategorized'. Se non faccio la ricerca, non trovo altri componenti di wine in nessun gruppo sulla sx.
<giorgio> se parlavi dei quantal , li ho abilitati per un gioco che utilizzo cristian_c
<cristian_c> giorgio, mi riferivo ai proposed
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, controlla in synaptic
<Adrianobis> in synaptic vedo molto voci che contengono 'wine'. Devo rimuoverle tutte?!
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, controlla che ci sia soltanto wine
<giorgio> i proposed che dici tu , su sorgenti software non li vedo
<giorgio> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> giorgio, credo proprio che ci sono
<glpiana> scheda "aggiornamenti"
<giorgio> allora non sono in grado di farlo
<cristian_c> !image | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> giorgio, sì, ha ragione glpiana
<Adrianobis> bè, nel gruppo 'installato', ci sono molti pacchetti che escono fuori quando cerco 'wine', per esempio: wine, winetricks, winegecko1.8, e altri che mi sembrano decisamente correlati a wine (il programma intendo). Rimuovo tutto?! :)
<giorgio> si adesso ti posto l'immagine e vedi
<cristian_c> giorgio, vediamo
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, ti sei risposto da solo, nel senso che il pacchetto wine è presente, quindi rimuovi il pacchetto wine
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, è ovvio
<cristian_c> gli altri lasciali stare
<Adrianobis> eh eh eh, quello che ovvio per gli esperti, è un mistero per chi sta a zero ;-)
<cristian_c> hai scritto che non trovavi il pacchetto wine. Ora l'hai trovato
<Adrianobis> l'ho rimosso, ma tutti gli altri sono ancora lì. E' normale?!
<cristian_c> non capisco il probloema
<cristian_c> *problema
<cristian_c> lo volevi rimuovere e l'hai fatto :)
<Adrianobis> vorrei eliminre opgni traccia dell'applicazione WINE, come se non l'avessi mai installato.
<giorgio> cristian_c: l'immagine l'ho caricata su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add adesso come faccio a portarla qui?
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, hai fatto una rimozione semplice?
<cristian_c> giorgio, posti il link
<giorgio> http://imagebin.org/234892
<Adrianobis> 'completa'
<giorgio> ok
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, quindi compresi i file di configurazione?
<Adrianobis> non saprei...
<Adrianobis> ho seplicemente cliccato 'rimuovi completamente' sul pacchetto chiamto 'wine'.
<cristian_c> giorgio, ma non hai cliccato su Aggiornamenti come ti era stato suggerito
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, allora sei a posto
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, sudo apt-get clean
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, di più non saprei dirti
<giorgio> cristian_c:  http://imagebin.org/234893
<Adrianobis> tabto per capire: rimuovendo il pacchetto 'wine' ho disinstallato il programma wine, e ora con quel comando elimino eventuali 'relitti' lasciati dal programma?!
<cristian_c> giorgio, allora perché scrivi che non ci sono?
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, l'hai già fatto
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, ma semplicemente sono i file di configurazione
<giorgio> cristian_c: elimino i proposti? dagli aggiornamenti?
<Adrianobis> eppure, su ìapplicazioni' trovo ancora tutte le voci corrispondenti al programma 'wine'...
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, apt-get clean rimuove dalla cache ogni file deb
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, e forse non è aggiornato
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, ma non c'è problema
<Adrianobis> però c'è qualcosa che non va...
<cristian_c> giorgio, avevo suggerito di disattivarli
<Adrianobis> da synaptic ho eliminato il pacchetto winetricks
<Adrianobis> ma in 'applicazion' figura ancora e lo apro ancora
<cristian_c> giorgio, come ripristinare i pacchetti non conosco un modo semplice
<Adrianobis> come se fosse ancora installato...
<giorgio> cristian_c:  adesso ho tolto la spunta sui proposed , avevo capito male io , avevo capito di eliminarli dal sistema ecco!
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, prova a riaprire la sessione magari
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, *riavviare la sessione
<Adrianobis> a riavviare il sistema?! Ok....
<cristian_c> giorgio, è il massimo che conosco nella tua situazione
<cristian_c> giorgio, volendo i metodi poi ci sono, ma non ti consiglio
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, anche la sessione eh...
<cristian_c> Adrianobis, usa anche il clean
<Adrianobis> clean usato
<Adrianobis> adesso vado a scoprire come si riavvia la sessione (invece che il sistema)
<Adrianobis> intanto grazie...
<giorgio> cristian_c:  ok , ma mi chiedevo se provo ad attivare unoo di questi driver ? quale mi suggerisci tu ?  http://imagebin.org/234895
<naxil> cristain.. non mi hai capito sul nautilus
<naxil> so bene che si puo aprire una cartella su una scheda e non su una finestra nuova
<cristian_c> giorgio, credo che vada bene quello che hai
<naxil> il fatto e' che io voglio che venga usate le schede anche quando programmi esterni richiamano nautilus
<cristian_c> naxil, il punto è che dovresti forzare una sola istanza di nautilus
<naxil> almeno posso togliere l'autoopen quando metto un disp usb?
<giorgio> cristian_c:  quindi la prima voce " proprietario testato" dici che mi possano dare problemi?
<cristian_c> giorgio, non capisco veramente i problemi che ti fai
<cristian_c> giorgio, 'never touch a running system' (cit.)
<giorgio> cristian_c:  beh , fa niente ... lasciamo il mondo com'è!!! grazie mille del tempo che mi hai dedicato
<giorgio> buona giornata a tutti
<cristian_c> naxil, 'I also would like to have "open as new tab" as default action for any new nautillus instance. I get easily 3 or 4 nautillus windows opened on my desktop...'
<cristian_c> giorgio, e attento ai ppa :D
<naxil> cristain.. ma la risposta non c'e'..!!!!
<Adriano> ehi...
<Guest29144> cristian_c: oh no...
<cristian_c> naxil, forse con wmctrl
<Guest29144> di nuovo, mi ha tolto il nome
<cristian_c> Guest29144, ?
<Guest29144> vabbpè. cristian_c , sono sempre io :)
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Guest29144> sono Adrianobis
<Guest29144> :)
<Guest29144> niente WINE è ancora l'
<cristian_c> Guest29144, hai registrato il nick su freenode?
<Guest29144> con tutti i suoi componenti installati...
<cristian_c> interessante...
<Guest29144> quando sono entrato, sì...
<naxil> come?
<naxil> ho visto sulle opzioni che c'e' per software..
<cristian_c> naxil, prima di tutto dovresti installarlo
<cristian_c> controlla che sia presente nei repo
<cristian_c> Guest29144, hai provato anche a riavviare l'intero sistema?
<Guest29144> in effetti, è propio quelo che ho fatto
<Guest29144> perchè non sono capace di riavviare solo la sessione...
<cristian_c> Guest29144, dpkg -l | grep wine
<Guest29144> è un comando per terminal?!
<cristian_c> Guest29144, è piuttosto facile eseguire il logout
<cristian_c> Guest29144, sì
<Guest29144> ok, lo inserisco...
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest29144
<Guest29144> ci credo che è facile, sarà facilissimo, una volta che l'hai imparato :)
<cristian_c> Guest29144, dipende da che de usi
<cristian_c> Guest29144, probabilmente su gnome l'hanno nascosto
<Guest29144> in che senso?!
<Guest29144> ah, ok...
<Guest29144> capirai...io uso MATE
<cristian_c> hanno nascosto un sacco di cose in gnome
<cristian_c> uhm
<Guest29144> è grave?!
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<Guest29144> usare MATE
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest29144> :)
<cristian_c> no, non ti impiccano per questo gli utenti di kde^? :D
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<Guest29144> meno male, del resto, da qualche parte si deve pur iniziare :)
<Guest29144> ho eseguito quel comando...
<cristian_c> pastalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> (il bot se n'è andato)
<Guest29144> cos'è patesbin?!
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.com/
<naxil> a cosa serve wmctrl?
<cristian_c> naxil, a controllare il window manager suppongo
<naxil> scusa ma posso togliere nautilus e usarne un'altro?
<Guest29144> scusa cristian_c , cosa devo pastare su pastebin?!
<cristian_c> naxil, non ti arrestano per questo :D
<cristian_c> Guest29144, l'output del comando
<Guest29144> ah, ok...
<Guest29144> incollo quelo che terminal mi ha risposto su quella pagina che mi hai indicato?!
<cristian_c> sì
<Guest29144> e poi?! :)
<cristian_c> Guest29144, poi incolli il link in canale
<Guest29144> ah, ok, interessante...
<cristian_c> Guest29144, altrimenti come fanno gli altri utenti a leggerlo? :D
<Guest29144> cioè, così?! http://pastebin.com/VuWpWGQ2
<cristian_c> Guest29144, il bello è che non hai disinstallato un bel niente
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest29144> infatti, mi sembrava...
<Guest29144> eppure ho fatto come indicato, in synaptic
<cristian_c> Guest29144, mentre prima avevi affermato il contrario
<Guest29144> ho rimosso i pacchetti wine
<cristian_c> ma anche no
<Guest29144> non so, ho aperto synaptic
<Guest29144> ho fatto cerca 'wine'
<Guest29144> e ho rimosso il pacchetto che era uscito come risultato
<cristian_c> e come hai fatto?
<Guest29144> ho cliccato col tasto destro sul pacchetto chiamato wine
<Guest29144> e ho fatto 'rimuovo completamente'
<Guest29144> *rimuovi
<naxil> cristain sto installando i driver propietari
<cristian_c> e poi?
<naxil> in caso per tornare indietro?
<Guest29144> e poi basta...
<cristian_c> naxil, da dove li hai presi?
<cristian_c> Guest29144, lol
<Guest29144> in terminal ho dato qual comando che dicevi tu: clean etc.
<naxil> dal sito realtek
<cristian_c> Guest29144, allora non hai disinstallato nulla
<cristian_c> XD
<Guest29144> infatti avevo questa sensazione...
<cristian_c> naxil, hai seguito la guida sul wiki per caso?
<Guest29144> ma allora, come si disisntalla?!
<naxil> no
<cristian_c> Guest29144, riapri synaptic
<Guest29144> un programma di cui non si vuole più sapere nulla?!
<Guest29144> ok, lo riapro...
<naxil> nel caso non vanno come torno a quelli di default?
<Guest29144> sarebbe 'gestore pacchatti' se ho capito bene...
<Guest29144> aperto...
<cristian_c> Guest29144, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<cristian_c> naxil, fai come ti pare ma non chiedere supporto su questo chan poi
<cristian_c> naxil, ti avevo anche indicato una guida ufficiale
<naxil> si scusa
<naxil> infatti ho fatto casino.. la realtek ce l'avevo nella vecchia scheda madre
<naxil> ora uso la tua guida
<cristian_c> Guest29144, gli hai dato un'occhiata
<cristian_c> naxil, hai installato già?
<Guest29144> in effetti, è quello che ho fatto prima, esattamente. Però vedo che il pacchetto che avevo rimosso (su cui prima c'era la spunta rossa) ora è verde di nuovo, come prima dela rimozione :-/
<cristian_c> Guest29144, ?
<naxil> si
<cristian_c> Guest29144, semplicemente non l'hai rimosso
<naxil> pero ora non si sente piu niente
<cristian_c> naxil, prima devi disinstallare questi ultimi, altrimenti i casini ci sono sicuramente
<naxil> ho messo i driver sbagliati
<cristian_c> naxil, mi pare ovvio
<Guest29144> eppure gli ho detto 'rimuovi completamente' e lui l'ha fatto diventare rosso con una croce sopra.
<cristian_c> non mi hai ascoltato
<naxil> e come faccio? e' un file sh che ha compilato na marea di roba
<cristian_c> Guest29144, hai dato un'occhiata alla giuida che ho linkato?
<Guest29144> sì...
<cristian_c> naxil, che cosa c'è nel pacchetto? È uno zip?
<cristian_c> *guida
<cristian_c> naxil, certo che fate di tutto per mettervi nei pasticci da soli :(
<naxil> http://dpaste.com/825706/
<naxil> si scusa.. credevo di aver trovato il driver giusto
<naxil> questo e' quello che ha fatto..
<cristian_c> ora il casino sarà toglerlo
<cristian_c> *toglierlo
<naxil> cmq lspci -k dice che ho sempre lo stesso driver
<naxil> che faccio riavviO?
<naxil> cosi vedo che e' successo?
<cristian_c> Guest29144, devi procedere con Applica
<cristian_c> naxil, no
<glpiana> naxil, dopo la compilazione e dopo aver riavviato hai tolto il mute dai canali da alsamixer?
<Guest29144> cristian_c: non vedo 'applica' da nessuna parte :-/
<cristian_c> Guest29144, synaptic è lo stesso, quindi c'è
<Guest29144> all'incirca dove?! ;-)
<Guest29144> ah sì sì l'ho visto...
<Guest29144> scusa...
<cristian_c> Guest29144, fai quello che devi fare e poi applichi le modifiche
<nickname_01> Salve, c'è nessuno che possa rispondere ad un mio quesito su Ubuntu?
<Guest29144> ah, ecco, ok, ora è partito qualcosa che mi ricorda la rimozione di un software
<naxil> alsamixer non si apre piu
<Guest29144> prima avevo semplicemente saltato il passaggio 'applica'
<naxil> ho installato i drive sbagliati glpiana
<nickname_01> Ok attendo..
<naxil> impossibile aprire il mixer: Nessun device di questo tipo
<naxil> cmq non ho riavviato..
<cristian_c> !domanda | nickname_01
<ubot-it> nickname_01: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest29144> operò tutte le altre voci 'wine', sono ancora lì. Rimuovo anche quelle?!
<cristian_c> Guest29144, rimuovi soltanto wine, no?
<cristian_c> :D
<naxil> glpiana, devo riavviare?
<Guest29144> rimosso
<naxil> ALi Corporation M5455 ho questo dice il kernel
<Guest29144> ma le altre voci sono ancora al loro poato e risultano installate...
<nickname_01> Va bene.. Dunque: Quali sono i requisiti minimi di Ubuntu Server 12.10?
<Guest29144> riavvio?! :)
<cristian_c> Guest29144, no
<cristian_c> Guest29144, ma a te interessava soltanto wine
<cristian_c> !requisiti | nickname_01
<cristian_c> (ma che bot ci sono qui?)
<nickname_01> cristian_c non mi è arrivato link
<ubot-it> nickname_01: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> lol
<nickname_01> xD grazie
<naxil> glpiana, ci sei?
<Guest29144> cristian_c: in effetti, ho fatto quel comando di prima: dpkg -l | grep wine
<naxil> alsabase ora e' vuoto
<Guest29144> e la voce che ho rimosso non c'è più...
<cristian_c> :)
<Guest29144> eppure il  programma è ancora operativo e posso aprilrlo...
<cristian_c> Guest29144, fai il logout
<Guest29144> ossia, riapro sessione?!
<naxil> aspetta via riavvio
<naxil> vedo cosa succede
<cristian_c> Guest29144, in mate non saprei, ma penso sia la stessa cosa di gnome
<cristian_c> Guest29144, oppure riavvii direttamente
<naxil> cristian_c,  ho capito cosa ha fatto l'sh
<naxil> ha solo reimpostato ALSA su un'altra scheda.. anzi non l'ha trovata col wizard e quindi alsabase ora e' vuoto
<naxil> dovrei semplicemente configurare alsabase o reinstallare tutto
<naxil> non era un driver propieatrio.. ma un wizard che compilava alsa alsautils e configurava alsabase con un wizard
<naxil> come faccio a reinstallare la conf vecchia?
<naxil> basta che reinstallo tutto alsa da capo?
<cristian_c> naxil, dovresti disinstallare il driver appena installato
<naxil> ma il driver non si e' installato
<cristian_c> lo script è andato a buon fine?
<naxil> il wizard no perche non ha trovato la scheda
<naxil> si e' fermato
<naxil> quindi ora mi ritrovo lo stesso alsa di prima non configurato
<cristian_c> sei sicuro?
<naxil> lo faccio a mano?
<naxil> si sono sicuro
<naxil> hai letto l'sh cosa faceva?
<naxil> ora te lo faccio vedere
<cristian_c> sì
<naxil> install.sh?
<naxil> non non te l'ho fatto veeer
<fra_dolcino> ciao, non riesco più a sentire nessuna radio in streaming, errore di rhythmbox "lo stream non contiene dati"....
<Adriano> bene...
<naxil> /lib/modules/2.6.32-44-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko: No such file or directory
<naxil> mi ha cancellato questo
<Adriano> vediamo se mi ritofglie il nick...
<naxil> aspe ora te lo faccio vedere cosa ha fatto!!! mmmmmmm ma perche non mi tocco il c****
<Guest2829> ma porca zozza...
<Guest2829> perchè mi toglie sempre il nick scelto?! :'(
<Guest2829> comunque, cristian_c  :) siamo a buon punto
<Guest2829> in preda a una crisi isterica, ho eliminato tutte le voci corrispndeti a WINE da gestore pacchetti
<Guest2829> e in effetti ha eliminato quasi tutto
<Guest2829> forse sono rimaste solo le iconcine.
<cristian_c> naxil, insomma, non è che non abbia fatto danni
<cristian_c> naxil, prova sudo alsa force-reload
<cristian_c> Guest2829, ma hai registrato il nick?
<naxil> cristian_C il file alsabase e' vuoto!!!
<cristian_c> Guest2829, ma quali pacchetti hai eliminato?
<Guest2829> tutti quelli in cui compariva la parola wine
<cristian_c> Guest2829, ti avevo detto di non farlo
<naxil> questi drive hanno installato un nuovo eseguibile chiamato alsaconf che tenta di reinstalare dentro modprobe/Alsabase le schede realtek c 97 e affini..
<Guest2829> lo so, ma una crisi isterica è una crisi isterica :)
<naxil> ma non trovano la mia e' rimasto vuoto!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest2829> :D
<Guest2829> del resto, alcune componenti del programma erano ancora lì, operative...
<cristian_c> della serie: come gliu utenti si complicano la vita da soli :(
<Guest2829> almeno adesso non ci sono più. Ho fatto danni?!
<cristian_c> Guest2829, può essere, anzi probabile
<Guest2829> ecco.
<cristian_c> naxil, prova a dare il comando che ho suggerito
<naxil> lol
<Guest2829> devo allontanamri dal monitor perima che esploda?!
<cristian_c> no
<naxil> non mi si aprono piu i broswer.. ne firefox ne chrome!!!
<naxil> si chiudono da soli1!!!!
<naxil> aitooooo
<cristian_c> Guest2829, vorrei capire quali pacchetti hai disistallato (o anche peggio purgato)
<Guest2829> come posso fartelo sapere?!
<cristian_c> naxil, un modo c'è forse
<naxil> si cristian
<naxil> a mano
<naxil> e' su ubuntu
<cristian_c> naxil, ma dipende se alsa è esterno al kernel
<naxil> c'e' tutti i parametri da mettere
<naxil> su alsabase
<naxil> me li passi?
<cristian_c> Guest2829, c'è la history
<Guest2829> in gestore pacchetti?!
<Guest2829> ok, provo
<cristian_c> naxil, coa devo passarti
<cristian_c> Guest2829, penso anche di sì
<cristian_c> Guest2829, bene, controlla anche la cronologia del gestore pacchetti
<naxil>  ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<naxil>  la conf in alsabase di questo device
<cristian_c> *cosa
<cristian_c> naxil, non ne ho idea, ogni scheda in generale ha la sua conf
<naxil> c'e' un post che parla di natty dove c'e' tutto quello da mettere a mano per questa scheda
<naxil>  ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<naxil>  la mia e' questa!!!!!
<naxil> perche ora mi sa che manco i broswer mi avvia!
<cristian_c> naxil, hai digitato il comando che ho suggerito?
<naxil> si guarda in prv!!!!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> naxil, i driver non sono neanche caricati
<naxil> te l'ho detto
<naxil> ma mi ascolti!!???
<Guest2829> ehi cristian_c , vediamo se mi son ricordato come funziona pastebin: http://pastebin.com/UHGEWKU6
<cristian_c> naxil, io reinstallerei i driver
<naxil> come?
<cristian_c> naxil, calma e sangue freddo
<naxil> si si so calmo
<naxil> so cosa e' successo
<naxil> se mi dici come fare.. perche ubuntu si e' autoconfigurato
<naxil> la scheda sonora mi e' sempre andata
<naxil> se per favore mi mandi il contenuto del file modprobe/alsabase per quwesta scheda  ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<cristian_c> Guest2829, ok, ma da ora in poi stai attento a quali pacchetti rimuovi
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest2829> aspetta, precedentemente avevo anche rimosso questi: http://pastebin.com/r0qdhaKX
<Guest2829> ma tutta roba di 'wine' mi sembra :)
<cristian_c> Guest2829, ok, ma tieni bene a mente il consiglio :)
<Guest2829> ok. Giuro! :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest2829> è che non ne potevo più...
<Guest2829> di questo WINE
<Guest2829> e infatti, il fatto che rimangano delle tracce, mi dà fastidio...
<cristian_c> altrimenti gli utenti con una crisi isterica qui aumentano XD
<Guest2829> eh eh eh ;-)
<adam__> ciao ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema, non si avvia più amule
<Adriano_B> scusa cristian_c , è possibile andare a cercare cose scritte qui, per esempio ieri?!
<cristian_c> Adriano_B, sì
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Adriano_B> ah, è questo?! prima ho provato, ma non ci ho capito nulla. Ok, allora riprovo...
<Adriano_B> Nuovo quiz: se volessi installare GIMP, il miglior modo è da Ubuntu Software Center?! :)
<cristian_c> Adriano_B, per qualsiasi programma il miglior modo è SEMPRE il software center
<cristian_c> :D
<Adriano_B> Buo0no a sapersi :). Immagino sia perchè cerca e installa sempre la versione migliore per il sistema operativo in uso.
<cristian_c> ma anche no
<Adriano_B> Anche no?! Bè, allora spero che in questo caso lo stia facendo :)
<cristian_c> Adriano_B, non è la versione migliore, è la versione relativa alla release corrente di ubuntu
<Adriano_B> aho, ok, non la migliore, la più adatta...
<cristian_c> installa i programmi dai repo e non avrai problemi
<cristian_c> (si spera)
<Adriano_B> MMmmm...
<Adriano_B> da ubuntu software center, ho avviato install, ma ha cominciato ascaricare e ora si è impallato, non sta scaricabndo dati, la barra non si muove, e non dà segni di vita...
<Adriano_B> scaricare dai 'repo' è qualcosa di diverso rispetto a scaricare da UbuntuSoftwareCenter?
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: se scrivi da terminale sudo apt-get install gimp
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: sappiamo qual é il problema
<Adriano_B> Ok, provo così...
<Guest76110> salve,qualcuno sa se flash funziona ancora ?
<cristian_c> Adriano_B, diciamo che sono sinonimi :D
<Adriano_B> ubuntu sofware center lo chiudo allora. tanto si è impallato...
<cristian_c> no
<k4rim][> Guest76110: da Chrome si
<k4rim][> Guest76110: chrome ha il flash integrato
<Guest76110> a me neanche da li
<cristian_c> Adriano_B, piuttosto chiusi altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> *chiudi
<Adriano_B> non ne ho molte aperte
<k4rim][> Guest76110: fai partire chrome da terminale e prova a vedere un sito flash, vediamo se ci sono degli errore nel sterr
<Adriano_B> giusto il browser e gestroe pacchetti
<Guest76110> mi crash su you tube
<Adriano_B> gestore pacchetti chiuso
<cristian_c> Adriano_B, forse devi chiudere il gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> è quello che lo blocca
<Adriano_B> ah, buono a sapersi anche questo...
<cristian_c> anche perché tutti e due usano apt
<Adriano_B> in effetti ora si è sbloccato :)
<cristian_c> non puoi eseguirli contemporaneamente
<Adriano_B> quanto cose sto imparando oggi :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> P.S. È bello vedere come gli utenti facciano tutto ciò che è contrario al buon senso :D
<Guest76110> k4rim][: mi crasha su you tube
<k4rim][> come ti dicevo, fai partire chrome da terminale e leggi l'output di errore
<Guest76110> k4rim][: scusa, il comando chromium ?
<cristian_c> chromium-browser
<Guest76110> ok
<cristian_c> chromium è il videogame XD
<k4rim][> io ho il pacchetto "google-chrome-stable" installato
<Guest76110> k4rim][: si, ERROR:webplugin_delegate_proxy.cc(353)] PluginMsg_Init returned false
<k4rim][> stai usando chromium o chrome?
<Guest76110> chromium
<k4rim][> uhm...
<k4rim][> vai qui: https://www.google.com/intl/it/chrome/browser/
<k4rim][> Guest76110: prova con la versione non open
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: hai risolto?
<Guest76110> ok, provo
<k4rim][> Guest76110: comunque se vai sul terminale e scrivi "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" dovresti mettere un po' di software utile
<naxil> cristian_c
<naxil> niente da fare
<naxil> e' sparito hci da lspci
<Guest76110> li ho tutti quelli k4rim][
<naxil> cmq pensavo ma se avvio un'altro kernel?
<naxil> il sonore ci dovrebbe essere giusto?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Adriano_B> k4rim][: si ho installato, grazie per l'interessamento :) adesso lo avvio, e cerco di capire se può fare al caso mio al posto di PS ;-)
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: Se vuoi, puoi anche mettere Photoshop usando Wine
<Adriano_B> eh, ci ho provato, ma è stato un disastro...
<Adriano_B> e poi mi hanno detto, che non è proprio la stessa cosa, in molti casi non funziona, etc. etc.
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: quale versione? Sul DB di Wine c'è scritto anche la compatibilità, ma ti conviene usare l'ultimo wine
<Adriano_B> guarda, ho appena finito di disinstallare WINE, ed è stato un film. Non vorrei vederlo mai più :-P
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: io ho provato PS CS2 e andava bene
<Adriano_B> al limite, se proprio GIMP non va bene...
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: se proprio vuoi usare win, installa VirtualBox 4.2
<Adriano_B> cos'è?!
<Guest76110> k4rim][: non funziona neanche li
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: installi un XP marcio e metti Photoshop
<Adriano_B> per far girare win dentro ubuntu?!
<naxil> ragazzi potete aiutarmi a riconfigurare la scheda dudio?
<naxil> audio?
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: so
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: si
<Adriano_B> serve un pc molto potente?!
<Adriano_B> o potrei farlo anche con il mio catorcio?!
<k4rim][> Guest76110: è un problema con shockwave, prova a cercare sui forum di google chrome
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: prova, ma prima vedi se GIMP ti può bastare
<Adriano_B> ok...
<Adriano_B> lo sto esplorando...
<Adriano_B> intanto mi aprei file di PS, e già siamo un passo avanti...
<Adriano_B> e come interfaccia non mi pare troppo dissimile da PS
<Guest76110> k4rim][: roba da matti ....se apro chrome e chromium in contemporanea in uno dei due flash gira .....stranezze ?
<Guest76110> si, su chromum gira se anche chrome è aperto
<Guest76110> che vorrà mai dire ?
<k4rim][> Adriano_B: dipende dalle tue necessità
<Guest76110> ciao rag ..alla prossima...speriamo risolvano presto. ciao k4rim][, grazie, a presto
<k4rim][> Guest76110: se non hai niente di importante su chrome, cancella le impostazioni sulla home folder
<naxil> oddio
<naxil> ora l'audio va
<naxil> ma devo cambiare kernel
<naxil> lol
<naxil> so spariti tutti?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vulien> buonasera a tutti voi ragazzi, avrei bisogno un aiuto, il mio problema è che ho messo su ubuntu "macbuntu", e adesso vorrei sbarazzarmene perche mi ha creato dei problemi.. Purtroppo sono nuovo su linux e non cosi tanto pratico
<vulien> toc toc
<vulien> il canale è giusto per chidere queste informazioni?
<k4rim][> forse la cosa migliore, o almeno quella che proverei io al volo è di usare l'opzione di restore del desktop di Ubuntu Tweak, ma prima di farlo cercherei su google "uninstall macbuntu"
<vulien> ho provato a cercare su google. ma per me è arabo
<vulien> per questo mi sono rivolto a questa chat room
<k4rim][> spe
<k4rim][> vulien: alla fine macubuntu è un tema di ubuntu che fa partire il dock, ti basta cambiare tema e togliere il doc e sei aposto
<vulien> si ma per metterlo ho dovuto installare un pacchetto ecc ecc.. adesso non mi ricordo di preciso come feci...
<k4rim][> vulien: sudo apt-get autoremove macubuntu
<naxil> !chat
<k4rim][> è uscito
<k4rim][> !chat
<naxil> !chat
<Guest53246> salve, ho questo problema. E' possibile accendere un pc con ubuntu 12.10 senza averci collegato video tastiera e mouse?
<jru> jester ci sei? ho risolto
<adam__> ciao ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema, non si avvia più amule
<enzotib> Guest53246, dovrebbe andare, sì
<enzotib> Guest53246, ovviamente si presuppone che GRUB faccia una scelta di default e che tu abbia qualcosa tipo rete + ssh e/o vnc per accedere
<bia> enzotib, quello non è un problema... uso teamviewer... il fatto che ho provato ma non si avvia
<enzotib> bia, ma sei lo stesso di Guest53246 ?
<OverMe> l'attacco dei cloni
<bia> enzotib, si scusami
<bia> enzotib, il fatto è che ho lanciato la chat da 2 pc
<enzotib> bia, hai qualche indicazione del perché non parta?
<bia> enzotib, lo faccio ripartire senza video ... un secondo
<OverMe> solo col video parte?
<bia> enzotib, ricollegato dopo un pò il video e mi appare il login...
<bia> OverMe, adesso provo solo con il video
<bia> OverMe, si solo con il video parte
<bia> OverMe, adesso sto provando con il video collegato ma spento
<bia> OverMe, enzotib , con il video collegato ma spento si accende
<OverMe> quindi col monitor staccato e mouse/tastiera attaccata non parte?
<enzotib> bia, si può sapere in quale situazione non parte, e quali sono i sintomi?
<bia> enzotib, non parte senza un video collegato
<enzotib> bia, da cosa te ne accorgi?
<bia> enzotib, che da un altro pc non riesco a collegarmi con il teamviewer
<enzotib> bia, prova ad installare openssh-server, e vedi se riesci a collegarti in ssh
<enzotib> (dato che io non conosco teamviewer e non sono sicuro che quella che ti dici sia una prova che non parte)
<bia> enzotib, il fatto che non arriva il desktop...
<bia> enzotib, senza video arriva solo il login
<enzotib> bia, ma hai impostato il login automatico?
<bia> enzotib, certo
<bia> enzotib, praticamente se sente il video parte in runlevel5 altrimenti con il 3
<enzotib> ma che cavolo dici, il runlevel è sempre 2
<bia> enzotib, scusami ma ho il cervello (se c'è) fuso
<enzotib> bia, mi viene in mente che proverei a installare xvfb
<enzotib> !info xvfb
<enzotib> uff, se avessimo il botolo ad assisterci
<lisa_> buona sera a tutti!
<k4rim][> ciao lisa_
<lisa_> enzotib... ti ricordi di ieri???  stavo cercando di installre la scheda video... i driver... oggi credo di aver trovato la soluzione sfogliando il forum in inglese..., ma ho un problema da risolvere: devo ripristinare la modalità grafica d'emergenza  ... ieri ho fatto casino e non funziona neanche quella! Come faccio a reimpostari i valori di default?
<lisa_> ora sono con la livecd
<enzotib> lisa_, il recovery testuale funziona?
<lisa_> da grub.... se scelgo modalità ripristino... poi schermo nero e non si legge più nulla, va in una risoluzione che non si legge niente. c'è una altro modo? cos'è i lrecovery testuale? devo sempre andare su una modalità di ripristino o c'è un'altra scelta?
<enzotib> lisa_, recovery testuale, lì ti appariva un menu dove sceglievi modalità grafica sicura, ecco invece di scegliere quella dovresti scegliere una shell di root
<lisa_> non posso modificare i file giusti copiandoli dal CD sul filesystem per riportarli ai valori di default?
<lisa_> no, dopo grub se scelgo una modalità ripristino basta, dopo non và più niente. schermo nero ... schermo nero dopo il grub
<lisa_> da live cd non si può intervenire a ripristinare i file sul sistema operativo vero?  non si può copiare i file di default dal live cd e incollarli con "sudo nautilus" sul filesistem?  ma quali sono???
<lisa_> enzotib, devo assentarmi per 10-15 minuti.... torno presto per cercare di risolvere questa questione...... per il resto credo di aver trovato soluzione, mi basta far partire sta cavolo di modalità grafica di emergenza
<jester-> lisa_: è piu semplice reinstallare sopra senza formattare
<jru> cioa jester ho risolto il problema del wifi con virtualbox
<jester-> jru: che era
<lisa_> rieccomi...
<lisa_> reinstallare....... uff..... ho la /home separata... non è un problema, ma che p... vabbé se confermi che è meglio così...... vabbé se proprio devo!
<jester-> lisa_: fai in 20 minuti ma occhio a non fromattare la home
<lisa_> ok vado allora....... ciao ciao!
<whiskey_> salvelox a tutti
<whiskey_> c' è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | whiskey_
<jester-> bot ronfa
<jester-> whiskey_: scrivi il problema, se qualcuno un ascolto sa ti risponde
<massy> bot ronfa?
<whiskey_> jester ce l'hai con me?
<jru> scusa jru...ho collegato il cavo di rete al router+
<jester-> whiskey_: ????
<jru> cioè scusa jester...ho collegatoi lcavo di rete al router...poi mi è funzionato il wireless dopo
<whiskey_> non ho capito se parlavi cn me
<jester-> whiskey_: è la regola: scrivi il problema e stop
<jru> jester poi da dispositivi usb ho selezionato la scheda di rete
<jru> mi devo assentare grazie ancora jester
<guest-D2Of30> help
<guest-D2Of30> ho fatto una cazzata!!! ho modificato a mano il file /etc/passwd
<guest-D2Of30> ed ora non mi fa piu accedere
<mistya> Salve salvino
<mistya> ho ubuntu installato con una partizione \ e una \home
<mistya> ho esaurito lo spazio di \ (10 giga di sw.. non chiedetemi "come")
<mistya> come lo aumento?
<guest-D2Of30> con gparted
<jester-> guest-D2Of30: parti un ripristino, al menu vai in root, dai: passwd sticass nuovapass
<guest-D2Of30> jester-, mi da un errore token, ho gia provato sembra il fiel corrotto
<jester-> mistya: 1) svuotando il cestino, 2) cancellare la cache di apt con sudo apt-get clean, 3) cancellare un po di porni, 4) pigliare un hd piu capiente
<mistya> jester-, cestino vuoto.. cache vuota.. i porni li tengo in \home  non  in \ .. l'hd è vuoto
<jester-> guest-D2Of30: con cosa hai modificato il file
<guest-D2Of30> il nome utente
<guest-D2Of30> con gedit
<jester-> mistya: 10 gb non sono sto granche, prova a fare touch /forcefsck che al rebbot fa lo scandisk nel caso ci sia la tabella un po a bottane
<mistya> ok
<jester-> guest-D2Of30: gedit fa una copia nascosta di riserva /etc/passwd~
<jester-> guest-D2Of30: quindi: cp /etc/passwd~ /etc/passwd
<jester-> con sudo
<guest-D2Of30> e ma sudo non lo posos fare
<guest-D2Of30> mi chiede la password
<jester-> o senza se da recovery
<guest-D2Of30> e non me la riconosce piu
<guest-D2Of30> ok
<guest-D2Of30> provo da recovery
<jester-> guest-D2Of30: da ripristino no chiede nessuna pass
<guest-D2Of30> a dopo
<FloodBotIt2> guest-D2Of30: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<NB_250> Salve a tutti ho un problema non indefferente, ho un toshiba nb250 ci vorrei installare una delle versioni di linux ma il problema non è questo, ho già installato precedentemente ubuntu 12.04 e lubuntu soltanto che non mi riconosce un'usb wi-fi
<NB_250> aiutatemi, serve per lavoro è urgente grazie mille a tutti
<jester-> NB_250: che usb è
<NB_250> jester-, netgear e tplink
<jester-> NB_250: sistema installato?
<NB_250> jester-, prima ubuntu 12.04
<NB_250> jester-, ora purtroppo gli ho messo windows perchè mi serve per lavoro
<jester-> NB_250: se non vieni col sistema installato no si puo capirem il portaitle non ha una wifi integrata anche?
<NB_250> jester-, si ma non funziona
<jester-> perchè rotta?
<NB_250> jester-, il problema è che mi diceva switch hardware disabilitato
<jester-> NB_250: usa una live 12,10 e vieni in canale
<NB_250> jester-, tempo che la riscarico e vengo
<guest-matc18> jester-, niente purtroppo i file di backup sono identici a quello originale inoltre me li da tutti in sola lettura
<guest-matc18> da live senno potrei riuscire?
<jester-> guest-matc18: sei in tty da recovery?
<guest-matc18> jester-, no non ho il client irc su terminale
<guest-matc18> o che io sappia almeno
<guest-matc18> sto in guest da avvio normale
<guest-matc18> perchè non posos accedere in altro modo
<jester-> guest-matc18: fallo da live, sudo nautilus, monti la partizione, control+h, ripristini il file
<jester-> guest-matc18: o mal che vada lo riscrivi come era prima
<guest-matc18> ok provo
<BlacKira92> buona sera, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi con un computer che non da segni di vita?
<BlacKira92> Ieri l'ho spento tranquillamente e oggi all'accensione si accendono le spie dell'alimentazione ma il computer sembra non lavorare
<jester-> BlacKira92: pigi il tasto accensione e che succede
<BlacKira92> sembra accendersi comincia a girare la ventola e si sente un clack dal lettore dvd, dopo di che più nulla lo schermo non si accende
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<lisa_> rieccomi.
<Ame> ciao
<Ame> non mi si sentono  i bassi del 5.1, devo sempre andare a toccare le impostazioni audi
<lisa_> questione incredibile: provo a installare col cd della 10.04 ma finisce con schermo nero e col cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx..... pensavo che il cd fosse rovinato. Allora masterizzo un altro cd e stesso risultato!!!   Invece il CD della 9.10 funziona regolarmente, ed è quello da dove scrivo.
<Ame> succede spesso pure a me, prova con una chiavetta usb
<lisa_> tutto sto casino è sempre cominciato con la sostituzione della scheda video..... ora ho una geforce210. XP funziona regolarmente.
<lisa_> il cd della 10.04 funzionava regolarmente prima della sostituzione della scheda video......
<lisa_> che faccio? devo tornare indietro alla 9.10???
<jester-> lisa_: dovresti installare la 12.10
<jester-> lisa_: o meglio la 12.04 lts
<jester-> poi d driver aggiuntivi abiliti il nvidia,
<Ame> io ho ancora problemi con il sub, devo sempre reimpostare l'audio
<Ame> per farlo sentire
<lisa_> dici che funziona?  supporta bene la nuova scheda video (geforce210)??   a me piaceva tanto la "semplicità" grafica della 10.04..... se mi dici così allora provo.............
<jester-> lisa_: ho una gt200
<lisa_> jester- ho un amd athlon 3000    ....... supporta 64bit.... che dici resto a 32 o installo la versione 64bit?
<lisa_> questo mi rincuora non poco!
<lisa_> Questa scheda grafica mi ha rovinato gli ultimi 2 giorni!!!
<jester-> lisa_: quanta ram
<lisa_> 2giga
<jester-> lisa_: andrebbe bene anche la 32
<jester-> lisa_: hai reinstallato cosa, avevi ati prima?
<lisa_> macché, avevo una geforce6600gt e funzionava bene!!!!!!!
<lisa_> ieri sono impazzita poi stamattina ho trovato le indicazioni giuste per installare il driver nvidia (l'ultima versione) e volevo seguirle, ma i casini di ieri non rendono possibile l'avvio nemmeno in modalità di emergenza
<jester-> lisa_: il driver sta nei repo
<jester-> basta cancellare eventuale vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf e attivarlo da driver aggiuntivi dopo aver abilitato i repo partner
<lisa_> sul sito nvidia raccomandano di disabilitare il driver "Nouveau" per poi installare quello giusto.... altrimenti crea conflitti......
<jester-> lisa_: lasasta il sito nivia, come ti ho detto funza sicuro
<jester-> lisa_: instalalti la 12.04 che è stabile sicuro
<lisa_> jester, ma se io con "sudo nautilus" vado nel file sistem a cancellare sti cavoli di Xorg.conf  ecc   riesco a far ripartire la modalità d'emergenza? Ieri ho fatto casini e non ricordo neanche bene cosa..... ho scaricato un pacchetto che permetteva di modificare le impostazioni grafiche all'avvio..... eccc. eccc.... quindi ho modificato anche la modalità grafica d'emergenza!!!
<lisa_> vabbé scarico sta 12.04 lts e speriamo che funziona ........ abito al 5° piano, sai che botto che fa sto pc stasera!!!  ;-)
<jester-> lisa_: ma che rilascio hai installato
<lisa_> 10.04 lts
<lisa_> e tutti gli aggiornamenti vari.....
<jester-> lisa_: metti la 12.04 va e visto che la home è seprata formatta la /
<jester-> 10.04 = ragazza sui 70
<lisa_> ok jester, scarico, masterizzo e speriamo installo...............    .... 70 che? chili? anni???
<jester-> età
<lisa_> decisamente  troppi!       ragazza.
<lisa_> ma tutta sta gente collegata e il problema ce l'ho solo io stasera?
<jester-> se c'è una roba che non da problemi di solito è nvidia se non di 70 80 anni
<lisa_> la mia nuova scheda ha 2 giorni!
<lisa_> quanto all'età tieni conto che il mio primo pc è stato un Olivetti 128 a cassette.... ma quando ero piccola avevo una specie di console per giocare (collegandola alla tv) a una specie molto virtuale di "tennis"...
<lisa_> si chiamava pong.... una roba del genere....... ahahah
<jester-> mi ricordo il commodore 64 3 il primo intel 86
<lisa_> ce l'ho qausi fatta a scaricare la 12.04..... ora metto su chiavetta..... vado su xp, masterizzo....... che palle!!! ehehe ce la faremo prima di domani a far funzionare regolarmente sto macinino?  Ma poi devo anche installare flash..... e robe varie naturalmente???
<jester-> lisa_: e che ci vuole da synaotic
<lisa_> pazienza, ci vuole solo tanta pazienza col pc!!! la gatta frettolosa fa i figli ciechi!
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, volevo togliermi un dubbio. ho sempre trovato scritto che la swappiness più bassa è meglio è, ovvero evita di scrivere su disco. Però ora mi son trovato il pc (3gb di ram) con 800mb nella ram e 600mb nello swap. in un'altro articolo ho invece letto che il valore dello swappiness è la percentuale di memoria che si vuole raggiungere prima di usare la swap, quindi per usare più memoria e meno swap va impostata alta. ho provato e in effetti 
<lisa_> ultimo cd per masterizzare..... speriamo vada tutto bene, altrimenti anche domani ci sarà da combattere.....
<lisa_> io di swap ho 5giga..... ma ho un disco da 500 se non sbaglio e una ram di 2 giga
<lisa_> masterizzo, ciao a tutti!! a dopo!
<lisa_> ciao jester!
<jester-> lisa_: con 2 giga di ram non serve se non usi il freeze. se lo usi serve grande quanto la ram
<thebestneo> jester-: riferito a me?
<thebestneo> no pardon
<thebestneo> non ho letto bene!
<Ame> Sapete come risolvo il problema dell'audio che non si sente il sub?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con la dash di ubuntu 12.04, non so cosa ho combinato ma per vedere i programmi installati ho dovuto creare un nuovo utente
<frapez> buonasera a tutti
<Ame> buonasera
<frapez> se non erro c'era una chat dove si poteva chiaccherare.... mi dite iol nome per favore?
<Ame> qualcuno sa come risolvo il problema audio?
<dimitri> salve, ieri ho installato i driver video del mio ubu 12.10 e sembrava tutto ok. ho chiuso e stamattina quando ho riacceso mi dice che deve partire in modalità grafica base ... ma poi non funziona niente e non riesco neppure a date l'Ok nella scelta che mi propone. Cosa faccio ?
<dimitri> jester-, c6 ?
<lisa_> tornata...... troppo presto!!!
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con la dash di ubuntu 12.04, non so cosa ho combinato ma per vedere i programmi installati ho dovuto creare un nuovo utente
<Drizamanuber> come posso ripristinarla senza dover creare un nuovo utente?
<lisa_> jester!!!! il mistro si infittisce!      masterizzato i lcd della 12.04lts..... riavvio, parte il cd, disegnini in basso con solita schermata rosa / arancione  non ricordo e boi schermo nero con cursore che continua a lampeggiare in alto a sx, il cd gira, lampeggia la lucina dell'had e poi si ferma tutto, il cursore continua a lampeggiare....  faccio ben presente che il cd della 9.10 gira e che xp funziona regolarmente!!!!
<lisa_> ma che cavolo è?
<fra_dolcino> ciao, non riesco più a sentire le radio in streaming, con rhythmbox dice "lo stream non contiene dati", mentre con VLC che non riesce ad aprire MRL
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a disattivare il firewall dal router per vedere se quello impediva il flusso di rete, come suggeriva un tutorial di vlc
<lisa_> jester- capito il mistero? non riesco nemmeno a reinstallare da cd!!!
<Christian_M> ciao a tutti, sono passato da lucyd a pangolin e adesso non trovo piu skype fra i programmi sapete dirmi perche???
<fra_dolcino> Christian_M ci sono un sacco di tutorial in rete su come installarlo e sul sito ufficiale di skype si può scaricare un file .deb autoinstallante
<fra_dolcino> tipo qua http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<dimitri> come faccio a far partire il pc in grafica base ?
<Christian_M> ma non devo installarlo
<Christian_M> io ce l avevo skype
<Christian_M> e ora mi chiedo perche non ce l ho piu
<Christian_M> perche non c'è piu?
<fra_dolcino> avrai fatto l'upgrade alla versione successiva e te l'ha tolto essendo un software proprietario di terze parti, non di ubuntu
<Christian_M> ho fatto l avanzamento da 10.04 alla 12.04 tutte e due LTS
<Christian_M> dici che è possibile?
<fra_dolcino> Christian_M, si è possibile, basta fare una piccola ricerca e usare come parole chiave "ubuntu 12,04, installare, skype"
<fra_dolcino> e ti escono fuori tanti link tipo questo
<fra_dolcino> http://appuntilinux.it/come-installare-skype-su-ubuntu-12-04/
<Christian_M> ok grazie mille :)
<lisa_> jester.... ci sei ancora?
<lisa_> enzotib tu ci sei?
<lisa_> jester- ?
<naxil> !chat
<frapez> !chat
<frapez> !list
<kikkomore> salve
<naxil> ciao
<ParanoidAndroid> night all
<spleenless> salve, ho installato oggi gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu (dopo un anno che non lo aggiornavo :P) e adesso mi å sparita la barra sopra e quella laterale, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<naxil> !info sysv-rc-conf
<bithunter> buonasera
<naxil> ciao
<bithunter> qualcuno può consigliarmi un conky con 4 cores e wireless (accattivante)
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-07
<Adriano> ehi...
<Adriano> buonasera....
<Guest95659> ho un problema...
<Guest95659> ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile, con wubi e scegliendo lubuntu come ambiente grafico
<Guest95659> solo che dopo l'installazione, ho riavviato, sembrava tutto apposto, ma in effetti lubuntu non è mai partito...
<Guest95659> ogni volta che riavvio il sistema, parte win xp e non mi dà la possibilità di lanciare lubuntu...
<Guest95659> avete idea da cosa potrebbe dipendere?!
<Guest95659> toc toc
<Guest95659> c'è nessuno?! ;-)
<glpiana> ola
<emil8383> Salve
<emil8383> ho un problema
<emil8383> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 sul mio nuovo pc
<emil8383> solo ke nn mi ha riconosciuto la scheda di rete
<emil8383> sapreste come posso fare???
<glpiana> emil8383, scheda di rete ethernet o wifi?
<emil8383> la scheda madre è un asus p5b75-m lx
<emil8383> scheda di rete ethernet
<emil8383> sul cd ci sono i driver
<emil8383> ma nn so come installarli
<glpiana> emil8383, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> emil8383, copia tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | emil8383
<glpiana> non c'è il bot -.-
<emil8383> e come si fa ad aprire un terminale??
<glpiana> pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> emil8383, apri la dash e scrivi ter
<glpiana> oppure ctrl+alt+t
<emil8383> ho aperto il terminale
<emil8383> ho dato il comando lspci
<emil8383> ora che devo fare?
<glpiana> emil8383, copia quello che è uscito all'indirizzo che ti ho indicato, scrivi nel trpimo campo un nome e poi schiaccia "paste". quindi copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<emil8383> ma sto su un altro pc
<emil8383> come faccio
<glpiana> emil8383, copi su un file, copi il file su una chiavetta, sposti la chiavetta sul pc cui sei ora e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> un po' di ingegno :D
<emil8383> hai ragione
<emil8383> fatto che devo fare glpiana?
<glpiana> emil8383, l'indirizzo
<emil8383> indirizzo dove?
<emil8383> su poster?
<glpiana> emil8383, allora, hai aperto la pagina di pastebin e hai visto che ci sono due campi in cui scrivere
<glpiana> in uno (il primo) metti il tuo nome, nel secondo ci incolli quello che è uscito dal terminale
<emil8383> in content ho copiato quello uscito col programma
<glpiana> emil8383, poi premi "paste" in basso e ti cambia pagina
<glpiana> vorrei vedere l'indirizzo di quella pagina
<emil8383> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1339347/
<glpiana> emil8383, oki, la scheda c'è e viene riconosciuta. ora dimmi, ti colleghi al router in dhcp (cioè attacchi il cavo e basta) o configuri ip fisso?
<emil8383> allora
<emil8383> io ho fastweb
<emil8383> però
<emil8383> il pc nn viene neanche visualizzato sullo switch
<glpiana> emil8383, cioè se attacchi il cavo non si illumina il led?
<emil8383> cmq attacco il cavo e basta
<emil8383> no
<emil8383> potrebbe essere che è il cavo?
<glpiana> emil8383, cambia cavo
<emil8383> avevi ragione
<emil8383> era il cavo
<glpiana> :)
<emil8383> che stronzo che sono
<glpiana> a dopo
<TaLaDo> lol
<emil8383> grazie
<versilia> buongiorno amici, devo finire di risolvere il preblema video di ieri!
<versilia> glpiana: mi dai una mano tu?
<versilia> anche qualcun'altro va bene... -_-
<versilia> up
<k4rim][> versilia: ieri ti ho mandato il link che spiega tutto
<versilia> k4rim][: veramente glpiana diceva che non andava bene. Cmq il problema della scheda video si è risolto, abbiamo levato il driver e il luncher è tornato.. ora manca ancora la barra delle finestre (in pratica chiudi, riduci a icona ecc) e non posso ridimensionare
<versilia> k4rim][: glpiana non vi so se la scheda video ibrida sia settata a modo, però va già meglio di ieri
<versilia> scusate c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !pazienza | versilia
<glpiana> non c'è mai il bot -.-
<versilia> ma certo glpiana...cos'è il bot?
<glpiana> versilia, l'aggegio che usiamo qui coi messaggi registrati. scusami devo assentarmi
<glpiana> a dopo
<versilia> OK
<glpiana> versilia, intanto prova queste due cose:
<glpiana> 1) per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<glpiana> 2) per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<versilia> glpiana: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<glpiana> versilia, passa oltre
<versilia> cioè?
<glpiana> versilia,  passa al 2)
<glpiana> <glpiana> 2) per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<versilia> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> versilia, riavvia
<versilia> a dopo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Versilia> ciao...
<Versilia> ho riavviato ma le finestre vanno sempre male
<Versilia> c'è qualcuno?
<kalem> ma non mi fuonziona più youtube da un po' di giorni
<kalem> firefox + flash ha problemi ?
<kalem> bug noto ?
<Versilia> qualcuno mi aiuta a sistemare quel problema con le finestre?
<jester-> kalem: oilà
<jester-> kalem: procio vecchio?
<jester-> Versilia: ???
<kalem> jester-: vetusto
<jester-> kalem: spe
<kalem> jester-: il pc in ufficio, un core duo antidiluviano
<kalem> jester-: sono mesi che aspetto un i7
<kalem> jester-: ma in tempi di crisi bisogna rimandare qualsiasi spesa
<Versilia> jester-: avevo un problema con il lancher ed è stato risolto, ora rimane un problema con le finestre che non si ridimensionano e non hanno la barra
<jester-> oggià la criddi è una buona panacea
<micheg> non so cosa ci fai col pc ma un core duo non lo definirei antidiluviano
<micheg> i uso ancora il p4 prescott
<jester-> kalem: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<kalem> micheg: eclipse, gstreamer framework e altre amenità
<micheg> usa emacs al posto di eclipse e non devi cambiare il pc
<jester-> micheg: piglia una di 80 anni che tanto una volta che respira è uguale
<kalem> jester-: nonu, non è il mio caso
<kalem> jester-: ho sse2
<jester-> kalem: non va proprio?
<kalem> micheg: ste risposte le ho sempre trovate ridicole :-)
<kalem> jester-: a volte va
<jester-> kalem: rilascio?
<kalem> jester-: cancello ~/.firefox e vediamo
<micheg> anche sentirsi dire che per eclipse serve un i7 suona ridicolo.
<kalem> umh, si chiama ~/.mozilla
<jester-> kalem: cancella pure .macromedia e dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  che dice
<jester-> se c'è gnash & co fanno casino
<kalem> flashplugin-installer
<kalem> solo questo
<jester-> kalem: ultima ipotesi: disattiva accelarazione hw da destro sulla finistra flash-->proprietà
<kalem> jester-: si, era lo scherzo che mi faceva mesi fa
<kalem> jester-: ma ora non si avvia proprio flash
<jester-> renstallalo
<kalem> jester-: già fatto
<jester-> :D
<jester-> kalem: rilascio?
<kalem> jester-: cosa rilascio ?
<jester-> kalem: versione ubbutu
<kalem> 12.04
<jester-> kalem: strana la cosa, a me va
<kalem> sta peggiorando
<Versilia> toctoc...
<kalem> ora è impazzito anche con l'html
<kalem> mammmmmmmmm
<jester-> Versilia: cu fu
<jester-> kalem: cosa hai fatto alla povera ubuntu hihihi
<Versilia> hai letto qual'è il problema jester-
<kalem> ho la vaga impressione che l'HD stia andando allegramente a meretrici di babilonia
<jester-> Versilia: resetta gnome e compiz
<jester-> !conpizreset
<jester-> !compizreset
<TaLaDo> nn c'è il bot
<Versilia> jester-: compiz gia fatto con glpiana
<jester-> Versilia: unity?
<TaLaDo> Versilia, e da giorni che ti si dice le stesse cose
<Versilia> TaLaDo: se non va non va
<Versilia> jester-: unity mi dice che non si può
<TaLaDo> Versilia, secondo me hai incasinato troppo  e non ti si riesce ad aiutare
<jester-> a fare che
<Versilia> TaLaDo: io non ho fatto nulla... i lfatto è che con la scheda ibrida nessuno mi sa aiutare
<Versilia> jester-: unity --reset mi dice ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<TaLaDo> Versilia, e quindi che si dovrebbe fare?
<Versilia> TaLaDo: non dare la colpa a me
<TaLaDo> e che è colpa mia?
<Versilia> TaLaDo: no, è ubuntu che non sa gestire le schede ibride
<TaLaDo> Versilia, ok usa windows allora
<jester-> Versilia: hai la doppia scheda video?
<Versilia> jester-: si
<jester-> Versilia: nvidia intel?
<Versilia> no, ati
<Versilia> jester-: ati
<jester-> Versilia: per nvidia c'è un qualcosa di primitivo per ati non so e per linux pc modderni sono indigesti
<jester-> Versilia: comincia a fare una prova con gnome classic
<jester-> senza effetti
<Versilia> jester-: cosa vuol dire? il fatto è che ubuntu 12.04 ha sempre funzionato con unity, aggiornando a 12.10 è uscito il casino
<jester-> Versilia: c'è dod che ha crossfire ati ma adesso non c'è
<Versilia> jester-: ho capito, quando si collega'
<Versilia> ?
<jester-> Versilia: se con la 12.04 funza rimettila, è noto che servono un 3  4 mesi per non avere casini ad ogni rilascio
<Versilia> jester-: cmq fino a ieri eravamo senza lancher, ora il lancher c'è, mancano solo le barre sulle finestre
<jester-> Versilia: boh di solito c'è, prova a dare un'occhiata in #ubuntu-it-chat ogni tanto
<Versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> Versilia: prova gnome classic no effetti
<Versilia> jester-: quindi senza unity?
<kalem> jester-: forse ho capito
<jester-> Versilia: installa gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> Versilia: per test
<jester-> kalem: cu fu
<Versilia> jester-: si, ma mi scompare il lancher?
<jester-> Versilia: intendi la barra a sinistra?
<Versilia> jester-: ma non si chiama lancher?
<jester-> Versilia: è quello o no
<Versilia> jester-: si
<nannes> salve
<jester-> Versilia: gnome classico non ha la barra a sinistra, ma è giusto per vedere se è unity o altro
<Versilia> ok. e se lo faccio come torno indietro jester-
<jester-> Versilia: non cè da tornare indietro, lo sai che puoi avere 27 ambienti graifici e scegliere quale usare alla finestra di login pigiando il piedino nelle finestrella user/pass?
<nannes> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION dovrebbe far vedere il DE in uso
<kalem> jester-: ok, ora funziona
<Versilia> jester-: no
<jester-> kalem: che era che pio nota
<jester-> Versilia: no coa
<jester-> no cosa
<kalem> jester-: evidentemente si era incasinato firefox
<Versilia> jester-: non lo sapevo
<kalem> jester-: ho ricreato il profilo ed ha ripreso a funzionare
<jester-> kalem: hai segato .mozilla?
<kalem> jester-: prima non mi ero accorto che non l'avevo chiuso completamente, era zombie
<kalem> jester-: quindi a riavviarlo non creava il profilo nuovo
<kalem> jester-: bon, vado a installare emacs
<jester-> kalem: lavora e non cazzeggiare
<Versilia> jester-: scusa ma come lo installo? pensavo che gnome-session-fallback fosse il comando
<jester-> Versilia: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  poi termina sessione, clicchi il piedino e scegli gnome classic no effetti
<kalem> jester-: eh, ma con emacs lavoro meglio :-P
<Versilia> jester-: grz
<jester-> kalem: prendi damfino come segretario
<kalem> :-D
<Versilia> jester-: gnome funziona
<jester-> Versilia: allora il problema è di unity
<jester-> Versilia: prova con gnome classic con effetti
<jester-> giusto per vedere
<jester-> Versilia: cancella .compiz-1
<jester-> Versilia: rm -r .compiz-1
<Versilia> jester-: scusa, l'ho già fatto. in effetti mi ero chiesto perchè mi avessi fatto mettere un altro gnome.
<Versilia> jester-: è quello che sto usando ora
<Versilia> jester-: dicevi di cancellare compiz?
<jester-> Versilia: rm -r .compiz-1
<jester-> Versilia: poi riprova con unity
<jester-> se proprio ti piace
<Versilia> ma cancello e re installo?
<jester-> no dai solo il comando che ti ho scritto
<Versilia> jester-: ok
<Versilia> jester-: no, non funziona
<Versilia> jester-: ogni tanto mi dice che 12.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno, ti interessa?
<jester-> !gnomereset | Versilia
<ubot-it> Versilia: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Versilia> jester-: ubot-it non ho capito
<jester-> Versilia: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Versilia> jester-: così è più semplice
<jester-> Versilia: il bot ti ha detto come fare il reset di gnome
<Versilia> jester-: ma è complicatissimo
<jester-> pensa te
<Versilia> jester-: uff diciamo che è complesso no complicatissimo... e cmq vuoi che faccia quello o l'update
<jester-> Versilia: prima update
<Versilia> e non ha agg nulla
<Versilia> jester-: quelle cartelle al riavvio le cancello?
<jester-> Versilia: fatto  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Versilia> jester-: si
<jester-> Versilia: le cartelle le rinomini prima del riavvio
<Takion> come faccio a disinstallare il  browser chrome non scaricato dal software center?
<jester-> Versilia: o meglio prima di termina sessione e rientrare
<jester-> Takion: installato come
<Versilia> jester-: si, ti ho chiesto se dopo le cancello
<Takion> installato dalla pagina di google...
<jester-> Takion: sudo dpkg --purge chromium-browser
<Takion> jester... scusa non capisco non sono pratico di ubuntu....
<Takion> non è il crhomium ma il chrome...
<Versilia> jester-:  .gconfd .gnome2_private non ci sono nella home
<jester-> Versilia: menu visualizza-->visualizza file nascosti o pigia control+h
<Versilia> jester-: ma no, fin li ci arrivo. non ci sono!
<jester-> Versilia: ci sono pe r forza
<jester-> Versilia: ok gnome3 se non ci sono fai il resto
<Adriano> ciao raga
<Versilia> jester-:  .gnome2 .config .gconf ci sono le altre no
<Adriano> ho provato ad installare skype in ubuntu
<Adriano> ma non ci sono riuscito
<Versilia> jester-: sarà quello il problema?
<Guest43183> avete idea da cosa possa dipendere?!
<jester-> Guest43183: installato come
<Guest43183> così: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Guest43183> Then install Skype via the Software-Center or via the Terminal.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<glpiana> Guest43183, scarica dal sito di skype la versione adatta alla tua architettura (32 o 64bit)
<Guest43183> anche perchè tramite il sofware center npn aveva funzionato...non me lo dà...
<Guest43183> ah, ok, va bene...
<jester-> Guest43183: devi abilitare i repo partner da sorgenti software
<Guest43183> per scaricare come mi hai detto dal sito?!
<jester-> Guest43183: vai sul sito
<Guest43183> ok...
<Guest43183> bene, lo sto scaricando dal sito skype...
<Guest43183> gli dico: salva oppure apri?!
<Versilia_> jester-: FUNZIONA TUTTO!!!!!
<glpiana> Guest43183, salva
<Guest43183> ok
<Blacklist> giorno a tutti
<Versilia_>  jester-: FUNZIONA TUTTO!!!!!
<Versilia_> jester-: mi fai capire che abbiamo fatto? pechè cancellando gnome è andato?
<Versilia_> jester-: scusa ma le cartelle doppie ora le cancello?
<Guest43183> ok jester- ho scaricato questo .deb da 20 e passa mega, ora lo lancio?!
<jester-> Versilia_: perchè avevi fatto qualchea azione maldestra
<jester-> Guest43183: doppio cilck cul file
<Guest43183> ah, ok, grazie...
<Versilia_> jester-: le cartelle rinominate le cancello?
<jester-> Versilia_: si
<Versilia_> GRAZIE A TUTTI
<Guest43183> ok, missione compiyuta grazie a tutti :)
<Guest43183> ora avrei una questione più complessa...
<Guest43183> espongo: ho tentato di installare lubuntu dentro il mio vecchio portatile, sembrerebbe che l'ho installato, ma quando avviio il sistema non mi dà l'opzione di avviare lubuntu. Si avvia win xp, senza scampo...
<Guest43183> dimenticavo di dire che installo lubuntu, partendo da ubuntu + wubi in win xp...
<Blacklist> Guest43183, scusa come lo hai istallato ?
<Guest43183> ho scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu
<Guest43183> e poi lo lancio da dentro win xp xcon wubi...
<Guest43183> così come ho fatto con questo pc da tavolo che sto usando ora...
<Guest43183> così: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Blacklist> asp. ma tu vuoi installarlo a fianco di lubuntu
<Guest43183> no, voglio installare ubutnu accanto a win xp, in modo da scegliere all'avvio quale os usare...
<Guest43183> sul mio portatile ora c'è win xp
<Guest43183> e vorrei metterci anche lubuntu
<Guest43183> come su questio pc da tavolo (dove però ho ubuntu)
<Blacklist> allora si fa cosi :1 scaricare la iso di lubuntu :2 masterizzarla :3 lanciare wubi da cd
<Guest43183> ma in realtà, lo installo anche senza CD...direttamente da una cartella
<Guest43183> e sembrerebbe installato...
<Guest43183> fa tutta la pratica di installazione correttamente, ma poi alla fine, dopo il primo riavvio di XP, lubuntu non parte e si avvia sempre e solo XP.
<Guest43183> può dipendere da qualche impostazione del bios del portatile, o ci sono altri smanettamenti da fare in fase di installazine?!
<Giko> buongiorno a tutti....qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere un problema: non riesco a connettermi al server openjoke con xchat...ho letto  questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=442534 ma non ho risolto o forse nn l'ho saputa seguire
<Giko> ho un modem tp-link con connessione wind infostrada
<Giko> buongiorno a tutti....qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere un problema: non riesco a connettermi al server openjoke con xchat...ho letto  questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=442534 ma non ho risolto o forse nn l'ho saputa seguire. Ho un modem tp-link con connessione wind infostrada
<Shin3> giorno
<jester-> Giko: se sei qui sul server freenode il problema non è xchat
<Giko> quindi non c'è soluzione?
<WellSaid> salve ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che mi saprebbe aiutare con un computer che all'accensione non da segni di vita se non il led dell'alimentazione acceso?
<micheg> che ne pensate di kubuntu per un new user? esperienze al riguardo? positive? negative?
<Blacklist> micheg, ottimo per un new user
<micheg> ho trovato un notebook carino dell'asus sotto i 400 euro senza sistema operativo e pensavo di prenderlo, non ha molti soldi da spendere e necessita molto basiche alla fine
<Blacklist> senza sistema operativo ... ma hd cè all interno micheg ?
<micheg> si 500giga
<Blacklist> micheg, tu usi kubuntu ?
<micheg> posso linkare? non è nulla di che pentium b980, 2gb di ram, intel integrata hd4000, ma per facebook, libreoffice, qualche gioco online in flash penso vada bene
<micheg> no io non uso kubuntu
<Blacklist> allora xche hai chiesto parere  su kubuntu ?
<micheg> proprio perché non lo uso, il pc non è per me, mi pare il meno ostico per chi viene da xp
<micheg> io vado di ubuntu minimal +slim+fluxbox+scite+lxterminal+chrome e stop
<Blacklist> hai molti wm micheg
<micheg> guarda allora gli ho fatto provare sulla live sia ubuntu che lubuntu e non è stato tanto soddisfatto diciamo, prima di scaricare un altro giga di iso chiedevo pareri tutto qua
<micheg> (non mi va di installarli sulla mia macchina)
<Blacklist> si ma kde usa molto mem. rispetto a lxde di lubuntu
<Blacklist> si è meno ostico in quando la sua interfaccia e molto vicina a winzoz
<Blacklist> ma guarda bene anche le caratteristiche del pc o laptop
<micheg> ma no guarda che il problema non era tanto le pefromance quanto semmai l'ambiente poco familiare anche se secondo me lubuntu ci somiglia a xp, comunque mò gli fo vedere pure kubuntu altrimenti bo
<micheg> mica ci guadagno eh
<peppeubuntu> Salve, da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 12.10 mi esce una schermata che dice "non è stato possibile configurare i monitor" però quando faccio su ok di questa schermata si blocca tutto il sistema. Inoltre il sitema risulta molto lento in tutte le operazioni e filmati si vedono a scatti.
<nicolapatrone> Hello, I have a problem running Google sketchup on my computer. I use Ubuntu 12.10 but it gives me a graphic error. Anyone knows why?
<peppeubuntu> Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<nicolapatrone> Io invece ho un problema con la configurazione grafica. google sketchup non parte
<nicolapatrone> qualcuno ha qualche idea perchè?
<svernagovich> ragazzi quale comando devo dare da terminale per installare il plugin flash e java su firefox?????
<svernagovich> e quale per oò silverlight???
<svernagovich> *oò-->il
<TaLaDo> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<svernagovich> ho seguito la guida e ho provveduto all'installazione dei pacchetti consigliati ma non riesco ad avviare i video dal browser qualcosa non deve aver funzionato... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<k4rim][> svernagovich: per silverlight devi installare moonlight
<k4rim][> svernagovich: per flash ti conviene fare un bel "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<svernagovich> come k4rim][ ???
<svernagovich> k4rim][, adesso ci tento!!!!!
<svernagovich> il terminale mi dice che gli extra sono già installati, boh??? vacci a capire qualcosa
<k4rim][> svernagovich: per silverlight http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<k4rim][> svernagovich: quali video non vedi?
<svernagovich> i video di youtube in generale...
<k4rim][> nemmeno con chrome?
<svernagovich> chrome non l'ho installato
<svernagovich> mi trovo meglio con firefox
<k4rim][> pure io
<k4rim][> ma a me funziona
<k4rim][> ubuntu 12.04?
<svernagovich> ehm... si tratta di un particolare rilascio wattos mi pare, che usa comunque l'archittetura ubuntu
<k4rim][> è bello?
<k4rim][> comunque conviene chiedere a chi fa la wattos
<svernagovich> ha meno prestazioni video
<k4rim][> #wattOSLinux
<svernagovich> comunque mi dispiace ma devo staccare,, yes!!!
<svernagovich> a dopo
<maximo> salve volevo sapere che versione di ubuntu montare su un netbook acer aspire one
<maximo> c siete?
<nb-250> Ciao a tutti ho un problema non indifferente ho un toshiba nb250, gli metto delle usb wifi e mi dice bloccato da switch hardware per quale motivo aiutatemi per favore mi serve per lavoro grazie mille
<nb-250> vi prego e urgente
<cover> Salve ragazzi, sono nuovo in ubuntu, e avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare dei pacchetti java
<cover> ho a disposizione un link di una discussione svolta sul forum di ubuntu, ma non riesco a seguire :(... mi rivolgo a voi in quanto geni del settore
<cover> qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<TumbaX> hei
<TumbaX> mi serve aiuto sono passato da poco a ubuntu
<cover> ragazzi nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<cover> ce nessuno???
<TumbaX> hei
<cover1> allora§?
<cover> nessun buon samaritano oggi mi puo dare una mano :( :(??
<glpiana> cover, hai esposto il tuo problema?
<glpiana> cover, intendo dettagliatamente
<cover> eh no, ho soltanto detto che ho un problema con i pacchetti java, siccome nel forum di ubuntu cè una persona che ha avuto il mio medesimo problema e ha risolto, soltanto che io non riesco a seguirlo posso postarti il link?
<glpiana> cover, non puoi esporre il problema rendendoci partecipi anzitutto?
<cover> si
<cover> allora devo installare i pacchetti java per fare partire una piattaforma
<cover> se ti posto il link sono sicuro che capisci bene il mio problema
<glpiana> cover, che java? opendjdk? oracle? il plugin java per firefox?
<glpiana> e posta sto link allora -.-
<cover> ùhttp://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=430255
<cover> :)
<glpiana> cover, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cover> 12.04
<glpiana> e segui un post del 2010?
<cover> è l'unico che ho trovato
<glpiana> cover, ritorniamo al tuo problema: vuoi installare java della oracle/sun. ti cerco un post adatto
<glpiana> cover, segui qui http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<cover> te ne sarei molto grato
<cover> glpiana non è che mi daresti una mano ?? ho problemi con l'inglese
<glpiana> cover, dai i comandi riportati nel riquadro successivo a: o add our PPA and install the latest Oracle Java 7 in Ubuntu (supports Ubuntu 12.10, 12.04, 11.10, 11.04 and 10.04), use the commands below:
<cover1> glpiana quando do il comando sudo apt-get update mi spunta questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1340165/
<glpiana> cover1, hai un gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<cover1> si ma l ho chiuso
<glpiana> ridai sudo apt-get update
<cover1> adesso sembra che va avanti
<jobo> buongiorno a tutti
<WellSaid> ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare a fare un bios recovery sul mio notebook morto? :(
<glpiana> !chat | WellSaid
<ubot-it> WellSaid: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jobo> posso chiedere un aiuto per l'installazione di lubuntu su un notebook acer aspire 1700?
<glpiana> jobo, chiedi
<cover> glpiana ho dato il terzo comando, dopodichè ?
<jobo> il notebook è vecchio,
<jobo> e penso che il problema principale sia la scheda video
<jobo> è una nvidia
<jobo> cmq,
<glpiana> cover, riavvia firefox o quello che utilizzi e poi vediamo se java ora è installato
<glpiana> !enter | jobo
<ubot-it> jobo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jobo> appena inserisco il cd di installazione, il monitor stravolge i colori, e non è possibile leggere i comandi
<jobo> scusa ubot-it, ok
<glpiana> jobo, che versione?
<cover> glpiana posso saltare quindi la parte in cui dice java-version?
<glpiana> cover, sì, ma puoi anche dare qual comando. è indifferente
<glpiana> *quel
<jobo> ho provato ad installare l'ultima, dai requisiti minimi è supportata
<glpiana> jobo, se non riesci a visualizzare la schermata iniziale all'inserimento del cd c'è poco da fare erchè non riusciresti a impostare nessuna opzione
<jobo> ho provato ad installare anche la versione alternate, ma dopo avere installato tutto, quando riparte lo schermo è praticamente inutilizzabile
<glpiana> jobo, spiega cosa intendi per praticamente inutilizzabile
<jobo> appunto. eventualmente conoscete una versione che potrebbe funzionare? il pc è vacchio, ma non si voleva buttarlo via
<glpiana> jobo, puoi provare la 12.04. non andrei troppo indietro per questioni di aggiornamenti e supporto
<glpiana> !release | jobo
<ubot-it> jobo: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jobo> inutilizzabile significa che è come se avesse una risoluzione bassissima del monitor, colori tipo "acido" e parole sfuocate
<glpiana> jobo, ti ricordi che nvidia è?
<glpiana> bon, devo scappare
<cover> glpiana ho un problema
<glpiana> cover, cioè?
<glpiana> cover, veloce che devo andare
<jobo> dai forum ho capito che il problema è la scheda video, una nvidia Ge Force 5200 mi sembra..cmq il notebook è un acer aspire 1700 di 8-9 anni fa
<cover> mi dice impossibile aprire "quicktrade"
<glpiana> jobo, prova la 12.04 allora
<glpiana> cover, http://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp vai qui e clicca su verifica versione java
<glpiana> cover, devo andare. ciao
<jobo> ho provato tutto, anche la 11. e la 10., sia ubuntu che le altre derivate, kub-xub-lub...stesso problema
<gnomo> Salve ho un piccolo problema con gnome-shell
<gnomo> ho installato quest' estensione extensions-weather
<gnomo> c'è anche il pannello ma non i compare l'icona sul pannello superiore di gnome shell
<gnomo> come devo fare?
<jobo> premetto che sono un neofita di linux, ma volevo appunto approcciarmi a questo mondo avendo letto che si può far rinascere un pc datato installando appunto una distro leggera...però se non riesco ad installare nulla è un problema..nessuno ha un suggerimento? eventualmente provare alte distro....se qualcuno mi risponde, grazie...
<Takion> salve!.. midite qual è il miglior software per usare soft Win su ubuntu? tipo wine....
<luthor64> ciao
<Guest43183>  EHi salve, scusate, sono nuovissimo di ubuntu e non riesco ad installare un semplice programma chiamato Kompozer, qualcuno può aiutarmi?!
<Guest43183> sul software center non c'è. ALlora l'ho scaricato dal sito, ma ora non so come installarlo. Lo vedo nella cartella 'scaricati', l'ho estratto, ma non so quale file lanciare per installarlo, o se conviene usare altre procedure di installazione.
<nicotano> buonasera
<leosacc> ciao raga
<bithunter> buona sera a tutti
<bithunter> qualcuno conosce un comando vocale interattivo per ubuntu?
<lisa_> ciao a tutti, sono ancora alle prese con la mia scheda video e ubuntu che non parte...
<lisa_> chi può darmi una mano?  Ho re-installato la 10.04lts scegliendo l'opzione "nomodeset" all'avvio del cd e sembra andata bene, poi riavvio e dopo il grub compaiono molte scrittte tra cui alla fine queste: ......noveau.... : pointer to bit loadval table invalid;  .... noveau....: couldn't find matching output script table;
<lisa_> ricordo che qualche giorno fa cercando di risolvere il problema ho installato "startup-manager" e ho scelto delle impostazioni grafiche all'avvio sicuramente sbagliate.... se non ricordo male profondità colore 24bit e risoluzione troppo alta..... c'entra qualcosa?
<lisa_> è un vero casino, non riesco praticamente ad usare ubuntu neanche installando da capo!!! Questa geforce210 è una bella rottura di...
<edoas97> come faccio a installare ubuntu? io mi sono masterizzato il cd ma nn riesco a fere niente
<lisa_> edoas97, il cd non parte all'avvio?   forse devi cambiare le impostazioni del bios  e mettere il drive del CD come first boot....
<lisa_> ???
<edoas97> cosa devo fare per installare ubuntu io ho gia masterizzato il cd
<lisa_> edoas, ma non leggi?
<lisa_> se metti il CD nel CD-ROM e riavvi che succede?
<enzotib> lisa_, perché la 10.04, che è vecchissima?
<lisa_> enzo, la 10.04 lts era quella che avevo, funzionava perfettamente!  Ho provato ad installare la 12.04lts come mi hai consigliato, con l'opzione "nomodeset" all'avvio e ci sono riuscita,
<edoas97> nn lo so
<edoas97> io ho maserizzato tutto su un dvd da 4gb
<lisa_> però non mi piace assolutamente, non ci capisco niente, mi sembra che per trovare ogni cosa sia un problema... però almeno s'era installata! Ora ho installato la cara 10.04, ma non parte!!! il driver nouveau fa casino....
<enzotib> lisa_, prova a installare il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop, ed all'avvio scegli la sessione xubuntu, vedrai che ti troverai meglio
<edoas97> poi ho visto su you tube che lo installava senza cd
<enzotib> !installazione | edoas97
<ubot-it> edoas97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<edoas97> ok ci provo grazie
<lisa_> edoas, ma forse hai "copiato il file su un DVD"..... invece devi prendere un semplice CD e fare "masterizza immagine".    Masterizza un CD, che poi ti può sempre tornare utile anche dopo
<edoas97> ok va bene uno da 700mb?
<lisa_> dici di installare la 12.04 e poi il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop ?
<lisa_> perfetto
<lisa_> perfetto 700mb
<edoas97> grazie lisa
<edoas97> va bene la versione che scarico da torrent perchè ho anche quella
<enzotib> attenzione, la 12.10 non ci va su un CD, non mi ricordo se anche la 12.04 aveva già questa "caratteristica"
<enzotib> per cui o usi undvd oppure usi una pendrive
<lisa_> enzotib, ma ad esempio ho fatto casino con startup-manager  impostando risoluzione e colori non adatti per l'avvio. Vorrei poter porre rimedio, ma sulla 12.04 non c'è più start up manager!
<lisa_> Per la 12.04LTS basta un CD (io l'ho fattoda poco)
<enzotib> lisa_, oppure scarichi direttamente la iso di xubuntu
<enzotib> lisa_, e poi perché non usare la 12.10?
<lisa_> perché ho la paura che più si allontana dalla 10.04LTS e più si allontana da quello che mi serve e che funziona!
<lisa_> ops... funzionava!
<enzotib> lisa_, ma lascia perdere startup manager, che l'avvio lo vedi per pochi secondi, e vedi che casini che capitano
<lisa_> enzotib, ieri ho installato anche la 9.10 e funzionava  perché non ha il driver nouveau......  quasi quasi torno indietro!
<edoas97> ma quindi scarico la 10.12 per cd o la 10.4 ?????
<lisa_> vabbé enzotib, se proprio non ci sono soluzioni ripieghero su sta 12,04 (ho già il cd)..... però a me quelle icone a sinistra e quelle finestre tipo windows  di impostazioni di sistema sembrano proprio poco utili, con poche opzioni possibili e solo scenografiche...
<lisa_> enzotib, adesso ho installato da poche ora la 10.04..... è installata ..... c'è solo il problema che non riesco nemmeno a farla partire in modalità emergenza per colpa di quel driver  (e forse delle impostazioni che avevo messo ..... ma possibile che installando di nuovo le impostazioni messe con startup manager restino da qualche parte???  nella /home forse?)
<lisa_> se la faccio partire, disabilito il vecchio driver e installo il driver giusto che ho già sulla chiavetta ho già stampata la procedura trovata sulla guida
<lisa_> enzotib, ho trovato questo.... provo!    http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=532400
<leosacc> ragazzi problemi con virtualbox.... dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel di ieri sera (ubuntu 12.10)
<leosacc> mi dice di ricompilare il kernel così: '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'   ma il file è inesistente...
<enzotib> leosacc, qual'è il messaggio di errore esatto?
<leosacc> enzotib,   The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<leosacc> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<leosacc> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<enzotib> leosacc, chiedevo il messaggio di errore quando esegui quel comando che ti suggerisce
<leosacc> hehehe...
<enzotib> un attimo
<leosacc> enzotib, bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: File o directory non esistente
<leosacc> enzotib, no problem....
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> leosacc, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<leosacc> enzotib, fatto
<leosacc> enzotib,  il modulo kernel è installato
<enzotib> leosacc, fatto cosa?
<leosacc> enzotib, ho lanciato il comando...
<leosacc> e visualizzo 3 voci..
<enzotib> quale?
<enzotib> leosacc, e fammele vedere, su pastebin
<leosacc> come faccio?
<enzotib> !pastebin | leosacc
<ubot-it> leosacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leosacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340487/
<enzotib> leosacc, dpkg -L virtualbox | grep init.d
<leosacc> /etc/init.d         /etc/init.d/virtualbox
<enzotib> leosacc, ls -l /etc/init.d/v*
<leosacc> enzotib, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6138 apr  5  2012 /etc/init.d/virtualbox
<enzotib> leosacc, sudo service virtualbox
<leosacc> enzotib, Usage: /etc/init.d/virtualbox {start|stop|stop_vms|restart|force-reload|status}
<enzotib> leosacc, boh, ti consiglio di installare la versione non open-source
<enzotib> leosacc, oppure prova a reinstallare il virtualbox che hai, vedi se risolve qualcosa
<leosacc> enzotib, dici quindi di scaricare direttamente dal sito giusto?
<leosacc> enzotib, ho provato a reinstallarlo, ma nulla...
<leosacc> enzotib, se disinstallo, spengo, riaccedo e reinstallo?
<enzotib> leosacc, https://virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<enzotib> leosacc, non serve spegnere
<leosacc> enzotib, allora la reinstallazione dai repository non funziona
<lisa_> enzotib, sto seguendo la guida e per adesso tutto bene, sto recuperando la mia cara 10.04
<lisa_> avrei bisogno però di sapere in quale file  sono le impostazioni del "default runlevel" all'avvio....
<lisa_> dovrebbe essere   tipo     etc/inittab          e dovrebbe esserci scritto dentro una cosa tipo id:n:initdefault  (dove n è un numero da1 a 6 e dovrei impostarlo a 3)
<lisa_> enzotib sai qual'è questo file.... con quel nome non riesco a trovarlo...
<k4rim][> lisa_: questo? /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<k4rim][> lisa_: dovresti cambiare env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL
<k4rim][> lisa_: se il tuo intento è partire in modalità testo devi anche cambiare il gdm
<massy> salve tutti
<peppeubuntu> Salve, dopo l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12.10 all'avvio mi dice impossibile configurare i monitor e se faccio ok si blocca tutto il sistema
<peppeubuntu> cosa devo fare?
<massy> reinstalla la 12.04 peppeubuntu perche quella ha molti bugs
<leosacc> ragazzi ora vado, buona serata a tutti
<leosacc> enzotib, grazie  :)
<peppeubuntu> come faccio a ritornare alla 12.04?
<peppeubuntu> inoltre anche tutto il sistema è lentissimo
<burloso123> peppeubuntu se vuoi un consiglio è meglio se reinstalli con il cd o con il pennino.
<peppeubuntu> ma devo formattare?
<burloso123> peppeubuntu l'installer di ubuntu ti indica se vuoi installare il sistema nel disco rigido e fa tutto lui.
<peppeubuntu> si ma poi perdo tutte le impostazioni che ho fino ad adesso?
<burloso123> si peppeubuntu, se hai una memoria esterna magari salva tutto lì.
<peppeubuntu> no guarda non mi va proprio di riconfigurare tutto da capo tipo la posta internet ect. allora attendo che escono gli aggiornamenti che risolvono i problemi per il sistema attuale.
<burloso123> peppeubuntu potresti fare il downgrade ma se porta problemi come l'upgrade allora è meglio che reinstalli come ti ho consigliato. :)
<peppeubuntu> in cosa consiste?
<fabryfb> salve,ho installato questa app perchè in amule nn c'è irc. come mai_?
<burloso123> peppeubuntu praticamente ritorni alla versione precedente senza perdere le tue configurazioni
<silverfix> salve
<peppeubuntu> mi puoi indicare più o meno come si fa?
<fabryfb> si può vedere irc.ora ke l'ho installata ,su amule?
<silverfix> ragazzi è la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu (linux da 10 anni). Ho per le mani una vps con precise pangolin su, solo che stavo informandomi sul sistema di release di canonical, nel senso potrò aggiornare la distro o ci sarà un punto in cui non sarà più aggiornabile ?
<silverfix> cioè dist-upgrade esiste ?
<fabryfb> vorrei usare un os linux nn ubuntu. ho scaricato arch linux ma nn si installa.è meglio linux o ubuntu?
<andrei87> ciao io uso ubuntu 12.10. qualcuno sa dirmi un player per i film che mi trova anche i sottotitoli????????
<flaviordie> Ma Ubuntu è Linux
<flaviordie> fabryfb, ti posso dare un consiglio per un sistema op. ?
<fabryfb> si
<flaviordie> scarica dal sito  linux italiano Linux Mint 13
<fabryfb> ho visto che ci sono os linux nn ubuntu allora mi domandavo...
<flaviordie> Se vieni da windows secondo me è la distro più intuitiva
<flaviordie> linux mint 13 maya versione "mate"
<fabryfb> @andrei87@ quando installi un lettore nella casella informazioni puoi installare i sottotitoli.con vlc nn dovrebbero esserci problemi.
<andrei87> fabryfb: mi spieghi come faccio??!
<fabryfb> >andrei87> vai su ubuntu software 13 cerca lettori multimediali come vlc,a sinistra clicca informazioni.si apre con applicazioni aggiuntive,ci dovrebbero essere i sottotitoli.
<andrei87> fabryfb: ho installato vlc... con tutto che aveva in più.... ma io i sottotitoli non riesco a metergli, quando usavo windows usavo BSplayer, che era il massimo...
<naxil> andrei87
<naxil> i sottotili devono avere lo stesso nome del file
<naxil> tipo film.avi film.srt
<andrei87> naxil: si lo so, ma non tutti i film quando scaricchi hanno i sottotitoli....
<flaviordie> Hai provato GNOME Mplayer ?
<naxil> certo
<naxil> devi scaricarti il file
<naxil> allora
<naxil> i video si dividono in SOFTSub e hardsub
<naxil> hardsub ilk sottotiolo e' nel filmato ed e' irrimovibile.. ma schiacci play e vedi tutto col sottotilo
<naxil> softsub e' o nel file (tipo mkv) o esterno
<fabryfb> su strumenti o preferenze di vlc ci devono essere i sottotitoli oppure usa  riproduttore filmati che è ottimo.
<naxil> certo che c'e'
<naxil> ma devi mettere che li vedi
<fabryfb> ma perchè usi i sottotitoli ? a parte i strappamaroni di Ghezzi e rai3 ci sono le versioni in italiano.
<andrei87> spiego meglio io ho bisogno di un player che mi trovi da solo i sottotitoli.... come dicevo prima quando usavo windows usavo BSplayer, che mi trovava i sottotitoli da solo, lo so che ci sono le versioni in italiano xò se scarico i film in inglese ho piu risorse e si scarica prima..
<lisa_> enzotib, sono finalmente riuscita a reinstallare la mia cara 10.04 e ho messo il driver Nvidia, ho anche rimosso nouveau, però al riavvio c'è ancora qualcosa che non và:  escono dei messaggi di errore, poi mi esce la finestra tipo dmodalità provvisoria, vado su RICONFIGURA GRAFICA.... - POI di nuovo RESTART X e funziona bene.....  ho visto però che nel file X.conf c'è una riga Load"GLX", che cos'è?
<naxilxubuntu> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> ragazzi
<naxilxubuntu> volevo sapere come creare un accesspoint col portatile
<naxilxubuntu> la connessione mi arriva via lan da gateway 192.168.20.1
<naxil> andati tutti via?
<naxil> cmq xubuntu e' bellissimo
<flaviordie> ma deve per forza essere così complicato usare compiz ?
<naxil> qualcuno mi aiuta ad attivare il wireless sul portatile.. da network manager ogni tanto posso premerci. altre volte no
<Adri_> raga, oggi mi si è impallato di brutto il Ubuntu appena installato, mentre navigavo in internet, credo per un sovraccarico di dati o roba del genere (stavo invitando 5000 contatti su facebook, è una manovra estrema!). Ebbene, l'hard disk continuava a frullare, e non potevo chiudere nessuna finestra...
<Adri_> nè riavviare il sistema. Ho dovuto tolgiere l'elettricità.
<Adri_> la prossima volta cosa mi consigliate di fare?!
<Adri_> ctrl+alt+canc non esiste in ubuntu vero?!
<flaviordie> 5000 contatti ?
<Adri_> embè, sì
<Adri_> sono un tipo socievole :)
<flaviordie> :)
<Adri_> in ogni caso, esiste qualcosa di simile al bustrappamento in ubuntu?! ;-)
<Blacklist> sera a tutti
<Adri_> o l'unica soluzione è spengere la corrente?!
<flaviordie> io faccio così. non credo che sia dannoso come con windows
<Blacklist> raga vi posso chiedere un consiglio ?
<naxil> ciao c'e' qualcuno che sa come fare virtual access point?
<Adri_> davvero?! Ah, ok, va bene, se è la prassi...
<Adri_> grazie Flavio, Ma per per curiosità, quanto sei ninja tu su ubuntu da 1 a 10?! :)
<Adri_> non certo a me Blacklist , sono una zappa :)
<flaviordie> non saprei ma più verso il 3 che verso il 7
<Blacklist> ok Adri_
<flaviordie> Black tu chiedi se qualcuno potrà ti aiuterà
<Adri_> hi hi hi, ok, grazie flaviordie :)
<Adri_> ehi flaviordie , un altro quiz...
<Adri_> sto tentando di installare un programma su ubuntu
<Adri_> in software center non c'è
<Adri_> quindi l'ho scaricato dal sito
<Adri_> l'ho estratto dall'archivio
<Adri_> ma ora non so come 'installarlo'. Quale file devo cercare per installarlo?!
<flaviordie> ma che programma era ?
<Adri_> KompoZer
<Adri_> hai presente?! un html editor per zappe ;-)
<Adri_> l'erede di NVU...
<Adri_> sarebbe questo: http://www.kompozer.net/
<flaviordie> se è un programma per windows puoi cercare di installarlo con WINE
<Adri_> non so, l'ho scaricato per linux
<Adri_> nasce in amabiente linux come programma, credo...
<flaviordie> non so perchè se non è compatibile con debian non credo che puoi installarlo
<yvesBsAs> Adri_, passa in chat
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Adri_> quale chat?! yvesBsAs ?!
<Bihunter> buonasera
<Bihunter> qualcuno conosce mini tube?
<Bihunter> sono caduto, dicevo minitube ha bisogno di un codec particolare? non vedo i video ma si sente
<Bihunter> risolto, grazie cmq
<Giulio> Salve, dovrei essere nel canale giusto
<Giulio> Non riesco ad installare lubuntu
<Giulio> è ormai una settimana che smanetto
<Giulio> una cosa mi è chiara: che a differenza di ubuntu è assolutamente necessaria una connessione per l'installazione
<Giulio> Potreste darmi qualche indicazione
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-08
<Giulio> Va bene è tardi buona notte a tutti ciao
<naxil> tutti a letto?
<k4rim][o]> buon giorno
<k4rim][o]> anzi buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kalem> jester-: giusto giusto, oggi esce l'aggiornamento per flashplayer su 12.04
<jester-> kalem: forse c'è gia
<kalem> jester-: si, dico, è uscito oggi
<aramis> Salve sono nuovo di xubuntu ma gia ho  problemi
<aramis> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<aramis> ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | aramis
<ubot-it> aramis: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<TaLaDo> bho
<kalem> benone, non si installa flash
<kalem> il deb va in crash
<kalem> 'namo bbene
<kalem> I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<k4rim][o]> non accede ai pacchetti aggiuntivi
<jester-> k4rim][o]: ???
<matteo> ciao a tutti
<matteo> mi aiutate ad installare la stampante?
<matteo__> mi aiutate ad installare la stampante?
<matteo__> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> matteo__, che stampante?
<matteo__> glpiana: allora ho una epson stylus SX230
<matteo__> in Lubuntu 12.04 ero riuscito a farla funzionare correttamente
<Ale1> buongiorno a tutti!!
<matteo__> poi sono passato a Kubuntu 12.04 e non funziona bene, se lancio le stampe a volte va a volte no
<matteo__> lo scanner poi non funziona proprio
<glpiana> matteo__, il sistema di stampa è lo stesso sia in lubuntu che in kubuntu
<glpiana> matteo__, cosa avevi fatto su lubuntu?
<matteo__> glpiana: c'è un modo per rimuoverla completamente e riprovare?
<Ale1> avrei bisogno di un aiuto, ho installato ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> matteo__, apri le impostazioni di sistema, vai sulle stampanti e la rimuovi
<matteo__> glpiana: e i driver che ho installato?
<Ale1> il problame che dopo l'installazione non riesco trovare la cartella dove sono installate le applicazioni, i giochi. non so proprio cosa fare!
<cristian_c> Ale1, stai utilizzando unity?
<Ale1> ossia
<Ale1> aspetta che guardo
<Ale1> ho installato la versione ufficiale 12.10 lts dico bene?
<cristian_c> !unity | Ale1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> matteo__, sì
<Ale1> Non so proprio perchè non trovo le cartelle
<cristian_c> Ale1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity
<matteo__> glpiana: dimenticavo una cosa: quando ho provato ad installare i pacchetti dei driver che avevo precedentemente installato in lubuntu, non me li faceva installare
<Ale1> installazione è andata bene in tutte le sue parti, ma se installo una applicazione poi succede che non la trovo
<cristian_c> Ale1, se sei su unity, guarda nella dash
<kalem> Flash Plugin installed.
<kalem> al quarto tentativo
<kalem> mamm
<glpiana> Ale1, non capisco che cartelle intendi
<Ale1> ok ora guardo...per il momento grazie Cristian!!
<glpiana> matteo__, mostrami gli errori che ottieni installandoli
<glpiana> !paste | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> glpiana, pensa che il portale di unity non è neanche indicizzato nel wiki :D
<matteo__> glpiana: ora riprovo ad installare
<glpiana> cristian_c, non sapevo neanche che unity avesse un portale. indirizzo?
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity
<cristian_c> glpiana, però non hanno messo il link in AmbienteGrafico
<matteo__> glpiana: mi dice che una versione più recente è disponibile in un canale software... ma non specifica quale
<glpiana> cristian_c, boh :)
<glpiana> matteo__, come si chiama il pacchetto che stai cercando di installare?
<cristian_c> glpiana, si saranno dimenticati :D
<matteo__> glpiana: iscan-data_1.13.0-1_all.deb
<matteo__> l'altro pacchetto è: iscan_2.28.1-3.ltdl7_i386.deb
<glpiana> matteo__, iscan data che ha a che fare con la stampante?
<matteo__> è una multifunzione
<matteo__> serve per far funzionare lo scanner
<matteo__> comunque in lubuntu funzionava tutto
<glpiana> matteo__, oki, non csi può però cercare di concentrarsi su una cosa alla volta?
<matteo__> mannaggia
<matteo__> glpiana: certamente dimmi tutto
<glpiana> matteo__, anzitutto, vai sulle impostazioni di sistema, scegli printers e prova a installarla
<matteo__> glpiana: alla voce: seleziona connessione che metto?
<glpiana> matteo__, come è collegata sta stampante?
<matteo__> usb ma non compare nell'elenco
<matteo__> mica devo accenderla prima....??
<matteo__> scusa l'ignoranza
<glpiana> matteo__, sì, forse è meglio accenderla
<matteo__> glpiana: ok
<matteo_> glpiana: un'altra cosa: appena accendo la stampante cade la connessione con chiavetta usb
<matteo_> dov'eri rimasto?
<matteo_> ci sei?
<matteo__> mi vedete ora? cade la connessione
<matteo__> glpiana: dove sei rimasto?
<cristian_c> matteo_, sei sicuro che sia l'accensione a far cadere la connessione?
<matteo__> si appena infatti spengo riparte la chiavetta
<matteo__> pensavo che il malfunzionamento della stampante sia dovuto anche a questo
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> matteo__, allora hai problemi con le usb
<cristian_c> matteo_, prova a stampare con chiavetta scollegata
<matteo__> cristian_c: allora se stampo con chiavetta scollegata a volte va a volte no
<matteo__> TaLaDo: quindi cosa devo fare?
<TaLaDo> matteo__, fai delle prove: cambia porta ecc
<matteo__> TaLaDo: fatto ma non cambia nulla
<TaLaDo> matteo__, allora non so
<matteo__> sarà un problema di driver??
<cristian_c> matteo_, posta il dmesg
<cristian_c> matteo_, dmesg | tail
<matteo__> ok
<cristian_c> !pastebin | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo__> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342171/
<cristian_c> matteo_, stai utilizzando il cd-rom?
<Ale1> cristian..non trovo nulla, ho guardato anche con la dash ma non trovo le applicazioni installate
<eddigei> all 'improvviso non mi funziona piu il tasto centrale del mouse
<matteo__> cristian_c: cd-rom?? no
<cristian_c> matteo__, allora è la chiavetta
<matteo__> cristian_c: non ti seguo.. c'è qualche problema?
<matteo__> fammi capire
<cristian_c> matteo__, sì, lo si legge nel dmesg
<matteo__> cristian_c: ??
<cristian_c> sr: Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<matteo__> cristian_c: non ho capito che vuol dire fammi capire
<cristian_c> matteo__, ma la connessione funziona bene?
<matteo__> ora si che la stampante è spenta. Mi fai capire qualcosa?
<cristian_c> matteo_, prima no?
<cristian_c> sr1: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: Xpwrite, Read disk info 51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
<matteo__> cristian_c: prima no
<matteo__> cristian_c: ??
<cristian_c> matteo_, nel dmesg che hai postato, cos'era collegato? Acnhe la stampante?
<cristian_c> *anche
<matteo__> cristian_c: no la stampante no
<matteo__> vuoi che collega tutto e poi posto?
<massy> ciao
<cristian_c> matteo_, sì
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342218/
<cristian_c> matteo__, la chiavetta è inserita e funzionante?
<matteo__> si
<cristian_c> quindi non è saltata la connessione?
<matteo__> cristian_c: la connessione è installata e funzionante
<matteo__> ho spento subito la stampante..
<cristian_c> uhm
<matteo__> cristian_c: allora che faccio?
<cristian_c> matteo_, mi servirebbe l'output con chiavetta collegata e stampante accesa
<cristian_c> ricollegali tutti e due
<cristian_c> e posta l'output
<cristian_c> altrimenti l'output non serve a molto
<matteo__> cristian_c: è quello che ho fatto
<matteo__> tutte e due collegati
<cristian_c> ok
<matteo__> cristian_c: mi fai capire qualcosa non ci sto capendo nulla
<cristian_c> matteo_, sto cercando di vedere se escono degli errori particolari quando colleghi tutte e due
<ghigomatto> buongiorno, ho un problema serio: nella dir /boot del sistema server ubuntu 12.04 non trovo più alcun file. I file del kernel sembrano spariti, come posso risolvere?
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> chi puo aiutarmi?
<antonio_> grazie in aticipo
<massy> ghigomatto magari son nascisti?
<massy> nascosti?
<massy> antonio_ antonio scrivi il tuo problema, se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti contatta ....
<antonio_> ok
<ghigomatto> massy, no, direi di no, se vado sulla / e guardo i link, essi sono irraggiungibili
<antonio_> dove trovoi drive per la sxcheda madre dopo l'insxtallazione?
<massy> antonio_ e a che ti serve saperlo?
<antonio_> va tutto a rilento il sxisxtema
<massy> ubuntu li setta in automatico
<massy> antonio_ hai la ubuntu che versione??
<antonio_> 12.10
<massy> antonio_ che so io, la 12.10 ha molti bug, che presto verranno ripristinati, forse quello è uno dei bug
<ghigomatto> qualcuno può aiutarmi? la dir /boot non contiene più i files vmlinuz e initrd... come li ripristino?
<massy> ghigomatto per quanto riguarda il tuo problema, non so che dirti ... mi spiace aspetta uno dei guru
<matteo__> cristian_c: visto?
<antonio_> quindi niente non posxsxo risxolvere?
<antonio_> ok grazie
<massy> antonio ti consiglio di sbirciare nel forum di ubuntu, magari la qualcuno conosce il problema e lo ha risolto
<cristian_c> matteo_, però hai scritto che il problema si verifica anche senza chiavetta
<cristian_c> parlo della stampa
<matteo__> cristian_c: si
<matteo__> che mi consigli di fare?
<jester-> antonio_: va a rilento perché usi le x
<cristian_c> quindi secondo me il problema non dipende dalla chiavetta
<cristian_c> matteo_, che stampante hai?
<cristian_c> matteo_, dimmi anche versione di ubuntu e ambiente grafico usato
<matteo__> Epson stylus SX230
<jester-> antonio_: che pc hai
<matteo__> kubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> matteo_, e se il sistema è a 32 o 64 bit
<matteo__> 32 bit
<antonio_> acer extensxa
<matteo__> kde 4.8.5
<cristian_c> matteo_, hai dovuto installare dei driver o era già riconosciuta?
<jester-> antonio_: scheda grafica?
<matteo__> cristian_c: ci sei?
<cristian_c> matteo_, certo :)
<antonio_> acer f672cr
<mibofra_> Ciao :)
<antonio_> intel
<jester-> antonio_: usi unity? hai la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<cristian_c> matteo_, quale delle due?
<antonio_> sxi
<jester-> antonio_: apri un terminale
<matteo__> cristian_c: cosa??
<cristian_c> 11:46:57 <cristian_c> matteo_, hai dovuto installare dei driver o era già riconosciuta?
<antonio_> fatto
<cristian_c> (poi dicono che non leggo io :D )
<jester-> antonio_: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ghigomatto> jester-: appena puoi mi dai due dritte? ho un problemone grosso grosso....
<jester-> ghigomatto: scrivilo
<matteo__> cristian_c: ho provato ad installare i pacchetti che avevo installato con lubuntu 12.04
<jester-> antonio_: fatto?
<antonio_> sxi
<cristian_c> matteo_, di default non era riconosciuta?
<ghigomatto> jester-: sulla /boot non ho più alcun file. si tratta di un server ubu 12.04 von kernel 3.2.0-32-generic (fino a quando c'era...) ora non c'è più nulla, ho paura che se riavvio non mi parte più. come ripristino in maniera indolore?
<matteo__> cristian_c: ma ora ho disintstallato tutto
<jester-> antonio_: adesso termini la sessione. al login clicchi sul piedino a fianco di dove metti user e pass e scegli gnome classic no effetti e rientri
<matteo__> di default mi riconosce, se faccio aggiungi stampante, la SX215
<jester-> ghigomatto: come dire che ti sei segato le immagini dei kernel?
<antonio_> e poi?
<cristian_c> matteo_, quindi non avevi bisogno dei driver?
<jester-> ghigomatto: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linuh-image-`uname -r`
<jester-> ghigomatto: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<cristian_c> matteo_, quali pacchetti avevi disinstallato?
<jester-> ghigomatto: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ghigomatto> jester-: se provo ad installarlo mi dice che c'è già, ma nella dir non vedo nulla....
<matteo__> cristian_c: i pacchetti sono: iscan-data_1.13.0-1_all.deb e iscan_2.28.1-3.ltdl7_i386.deb
<jester-> ghigomatto: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`  lo reinstalla senza fare storie
<cristian_c> matteo_, ma quelli sono per lo scanner, lol
<ghigomatto> jester-: ora provo il cmd che mi hai segnalato.
<ghigomatto> jester-: :-)
<cristian_c> matteo_, stavamo parlando della stampante :D
<ghigomatto> jester-: grazie, ci provo.
<matteo__> cristian_c: certo
<jester-> ghigomatto: hai la /boot separata?
<matteo__> sono i pacchetti dello scanner: è una multi funzione
<cristian_c> matteo_, quindi quei pacchetti non influiscono sulla stampante
<cristian_c> sono due cose diverse
<cristian_c> matteo_, quando provi a stampare, cosa succede esattamente?
<matteo__> cristian_c: oddio te l'ho detto
<matteo__> a volte va a volte no
<matteo__> a volte si blocca a metà pagina
<ghigomatto> jester-: se faccio fdisk -l non vedo la boot, ma dovrebbe essere separata e fuori dall'LVM cui ho sottoposto le altre partizioni.
<jester-> ghigomatto: se non la monti mica la vedi
<cristian_c> matteo_, controlla i log di cups
<cristian_c> matteo_, in /var/log/cups
<jester-> ghigomatto: la devi montare appunto i boot
<matteo__> cristian_c: cioè?
<matteo__> e che devo fare?
<jester-> o manco te lo reinstalla il kernel
<cristian_c> mattteo_, se ci sono degli errori, dovrebbero essere lì dentro
<cristian_c> mattteo_, apri il file manager
<ghigomatto> jester-: kernel installato, resta privo di file il link dell'initrd.img
<matteo__> cristian_c: si poi?
<jester-> ghigomatto: se hai la partizione /boot smontata è piu che logico
<cristian_c> mattteo_, naviga andando in /var e poi da lì, in log e cups
<ghigomatto> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1342260/
<jester-> ghigomatto: da errore
<ghigomatto> jester-: ho fatto mount /boot ed ora mi vede il link al file immagine.
<jester-> ghigomatto: e 4 devi montare la /boot
<jester-> ghigomatto: monunt /dev/sdxx /boot
<ghigomatto> jester: sembrerebbe tutto ok., ma devo garantire che al prossimo avvio la partizione di monti da sè, come posso verificarlo, su fstab?
<jester-> per partire non serve che sia montata
<ghigomatto> jester-: parli a me?
<jester-> si
<jester-> ghigomatto: va montata se aggiorni o installi il kernel
<ghigomatto> Jester, perdonami, ma ok, perché dunque non lo era?
<jester-> per sicurezza, altrimenti a che serve /boot separata
<jester-> se non è montata non fa danni
<ghigomatto> jester-: ok, ok...
<ghigomatto> jester-: capito bene.
<ghigomatto> jester-: senti, meglio lasciarla non montata in esercizio?
<jester-> ghigomatto: certo
<ghigomatto> jester-: ok, grazie. mi sembra che il sistema sia ok. al riavvio non me l'ha montata, forse è il comportamento "normale" per una boot separata.
<jester-> ghigomatto: appunto
<jester-> senza forse
<jester-> ghigomatto: se la vuoi montata devi fare la stinga in fstab ma non avebbe senso
<ghigomatto> Jester, grazie! Unltima domanda: in che momento il sistema fa uso della /boot visto che non la monta all'avvio?
<jester-> al boot
<jester-> la legge comunque
<ghigomatto> jester-: grazie, sei stato preziosissimo. A lla prossima.
<jester-> cià
<micaela73> ho acquistato un Eee PC asus 1015cx con ubuntu preinstallato, ha riconosciuto subito la rete wireless (sitecom wl583) ma non si connette e non capisco il motivo. devo cambiare qualcosa?
<jester-> micaela73: rfkill list cosa risponde
<TaLaDo> micaela73, ma ti chiede login e password?
<jester-> TaLaDo: michelo lè mort
<TaLaDo> :(
<Efius> Ciao a tutti. mi sapete dire il comando per vedere le partizioni e i relativi punti di mount??
<micaela73> E' tutto difficile oggi. Ho un eepc asus 1015cx con ubuntu 10 . vede la rete wireless sitecom (ho un router wl 583) ma non si connette.  cosa posso fare?
<micaela73> ho anche inserito la password del router correttamente
<micaela73> aiuto
<ghigomatto> Efius: df -ha
<nicotano> salve
<Ab3L> !aiuto micaela73
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto micaela73'
<Ab3L> !qualcuno micaela73
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micaela73> salve
<Ab3L> micaela73: se ci spieghi di che hai bisogno, magari qualcuno può anche tentare di aiutarti.
<micaela73> si ho comprato un eepc asus 1015cx non riesco a connettere il wireless. vede la rete wireless esistente ma non si collega. ho un router sitecom wl 583
<micaela73> è preinstallato ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Ab3L> micaela73: è possibile che il router sia bloccato solo per certi indirizzi MAC ?
<micaela73> è possibile ma non ne ho la minima idea
<Ab3L> micaela73: dovresti guardare nei settaggi del router. sai come fare?
<micaela73> no
<micaela73> aggiungo che ho un altro computer con windows vista che si collega
<Ab3L> micaela73: dovresti vedere di accedere alla pagina di configurazione del router (di solito http://192.168.1.1), fare il login (nome utente di solito è "admin", mentre la password... beh, la tua non la conosco) e vedere se è attivato i filtro per gli indirizzi MAC.
<Ab3L> micaela73: se così fosse, basta aggiungere l'indirizzo MAC del tuo nuovo eepc alla lista.
<Ab3L> micaela73: dovrebbe esserci un'etichetta da qualche parte sull'eepc in cui viene riportato l'indirizzo MAC. altrimenti lo puoi anche recuperare dal terminale di ubuntu col comando "iwconfig" (se ben ricordo).
<micaela73> il terminale di ubuntu è la schermata nera che visualizzo quando accendo il computer?
<Ab3L> micaela73: sì. ma ci sta anche un programmino che te lo apre in una finestra.
<Ab3L> anzi, ce ne stanno diversi che te lo aprono in una finestra.
<micaela73> è un programmino da aggiungere immagino
<Ab3L> micaela73: scherzi. se è ubuntu ce lo deve avere preinstallato.
<Ab3L> micaela73: prova a chiamare il programma "xterm" oppure "terminal" (due sono questi)
<Ab3L> micaela73: ma sei poi riuscita ad entrare nella pagina di configurazione del router?
<micaela73> ho trovato la pagina ma devo recuperare utente e password poi procedo
<micaela73> grazie per ora.. mi servono almeno dieci minuti per provare
<Ab3L> micaela73: l'utente dovrebbe essere "admin"
<micaela73> ok ho aperto la pagina
<micaela73> cosa devo guardare? impostazioni wireless? oppure firewall?
<Ab3L> micaela73: dovrebbe essere in impostazioni wireless
<Ab3L> micaela73: però non conosco il tuo router. dunque guarda un po' in giro nei menù, o nelle opzioni avanzate, per vedere se non ci sta questo filtro degli indirizzi MAC.
<micaela73> l'ho trovato
<micaela73> praticamente filtra tutti gli indirizzi mac tranne quelli inseriti. al momento la lista è vuota. quindi ora vado a cercare l'indirizzo del mio
<micaela73> dove cerco i programmi?
<Ab3L> micaela73: cerca anche quello del pc di windows e di  altri strumenti che si devono allacciare alla rete (tipo stampante, iphone, smartphone, ecc.)
<Ab3L> micaela73: per l'eepc basta che apri una finestra di terminale e dai il comando iwconfig
<micaela73> scusami ma è il primo giorno (un'ora circa) che vedo ubuntu.. come si apre una finestra di terminale?
<micaela73> ubuntu software center mi dice che il programma xterm è installato
<micaela73> dove lo trovo?
<TaLaDo> alt+ctrl+t
<micaela73> grazie
<Ab3L> micaela73: hai in mente il pulsante con il logo di ubuntu in alto a sinistra? clicchi quello e scrivi "terminal" nella casella di ricerca.
<micaela73> mo me le segno
<micaela73> ora che ho il terminale cosa digito?
<Ab3L> micaela73: iwconfig
<micaela73> "iwconfig" ?
<micaela73> fatto
<Ab3L> no, scusa. sarebbe ifconfig
<Ab3L> ifconfig
<Ab3L> micaela73: dovresti avere una riga tipo "wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr "
<micaela73> fatto ma non riconosco l'indirizzo del computer
<Ab3L> la lista di numeri che segue è l'indirizzo MAC della tua scheda wifi
<micaela73> indirizzo inet  oppure inet6?
<micaela73> non è chiaro
<TaLaDo> -.-
<Ab3L> micaela73: ifconfig (non iwconfig, mi son sbagliato)
<Ab3L> micaela73: trovi una riga tipo: "wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"
<Ab3L> micaela73: quello che c'è al posto di "XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" è l'indirizzo MAC della tua scheda wifi.
<micaela73> si si avevo capito ho digitato ifconfig
<Ab3L> micaela73: nel paragrafo di "wlan0" non ci sta "HWaddr" ?
<Ab3L> (hardware address)
<micaela73> quel numero fatto così è dopo link encap: ethernet hwaddr
<micaela73> speriamo sia quello giusto. l'ho inserito nella lista indirizzi mac . pensi che debba riavviare il router?
<Ab3L> micaela73: scusa una domanda prima.
<Ab3L> ma il pc con windows è collegato al router con cavo o con wifi?
<attackment> buongiorno
<mpp> buongiorno
<GNAM> buongiorno
<attackment> qualcuno mi puo dare un piccolo aiuto con xorg
<glpiana> attackment, esponi il problema
<attackment> grazie:) allora, io vorrei essere sicuro che il sistema riconosca a dovere la mia scheda video e carichi il driver corretto, lspci la trova e mi dice il nome corretto, ora sono sul log di xorg e anche qui pare tutto ok, ma vorrei il parere di qualcuno piu competente
<glpiana> attackment, che scheda è?
<attackment> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<glpiana> attackment, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<attackment> subito
<glpiana> !paste | attackment
<ubot-it> attackment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attackment> http://pastebin.com/gjb5CwAz
<attackment> :)
<glpiana> attackment, sì stai usando gli i915
<attackment> ohhh quindi sono riuscito a metterli bene
<naxilxubuntu> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> ragazzi vorrei capire come fare il virtual routing e mettere la mia sched adi rete in master
<naxilxubuntu> non devo creare adhoc ma vap
<attackment> e dimmi se ho capito bene, si capisce dalla riga ---> video                  18847  1 i915
<glpiana> attackment, a dir la verità quei driver di solito sono già presenti e funzionanti da subito
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana su questo pc ho messo gli nvidia.. come e' fglrx di nvidia?
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, non esiste fglrx di nvidia. fglrx è di ati
<naxilxubuntu> lo stesso comando per nvidia
<naxilxubuntu> il gemello
<naxilxubuntu> il simile
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, intendi i driver nvidia proprietari immagino
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, ma non capisco cosa vuoi sapere al riguardo
<naxilxubuntu> trovato dai e' su impostazioni
<attackment> gia di solito si, a me hanno fatto smadonnare un po per farli partire ma non sapevo come controllare, è da quella riga che si capisce se usa i driver giusti?
<naxilxubuntu> niente che scheda avevo e impostarlo cmq il mio problema e' un'altro .. mettere in master la mia scheda wifi
<glpiana> attackment, sì
<naxilxubuntu> usa driver athx5
<naxilxubuntu> meglio se metto madwifi?
<attackment> ok gentilissimo, scusa ancora il disturbo :)
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana hai esperienza sul i vap?
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, il comando da usare è iwconfig: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Master         se l'interfaccia è wlan0 e se il driver e la scheda supportano il amster mode
<naxilxubuntu> si lo supportano
<naxilxubuntu> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, prova con master minuscolo se con la m maiuscola non va
<naxilxubuntu> da sempre lo stesso errore
<naxilxubuntu> ma non devo metterla in down prima?
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, boh
<naxilxubuntu> poi scusa glpiana su windows7 fa il virtual routing.. quindi la scheda puo farlo giusto?
<naxilxubuntu> dico a livello hardware
<naxilxubuntu> e' che il coso virtuale ad-hoc proprio non lo digerisce
<naxilxubuntu> ho la wii.. su windows7 uso connectify . pero devo impostarlo du accesspoint altrimenti la wii non vede proprio il collegamento
<naxilxubuntu> e cmq manco il cellulare vede adhoc
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana, ^
<naxilxubuntu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> salve
<jester-> ezioxx
 * nicotano saluta
<mpp> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ndiswrapper e il mio adattatore wifi USB Netgear WNA 3100.
<mpp> ho installato ndiswrapper, installato il driver preso da win7
<mpp> ma non vedo wlan0 se eseguo il comando iwconfig
<mpp> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<aldo_> sera
<aldo_> mi succede una cosa stranissima, installo conky e non parte automaticamente, lo faccio partire tramite uno script che aspetta 20 secondi e lo fa partire dopo aver avviato feh per il problema con la trasparenza, e al secondo riavvio mi avvia 1/2 e + processi di conky... tutti diversi, ed infatti disattivo l'avvio di conky dalla script e conky comincia ad avviarsi automaticamente :| a qualcuno è gia successo?
<aldo_> che poi se avviasse un solo processo nons arebbe un problema, ma 3 sono un tantino troppi :P
<aldo_> e mi stressa killarli ogni volta!
<akis24> buonasera
<Macca> ciao ragazzi, ho appena comprato un netbook hp con processore intel Atom, ho prima provato ad installare ubuntu 12.10, si installava correttamente ma non partiva, ho poi provato con xubuntu 12.10, installazione perfetta ma poi partiva solo il terminale, niente interfaccia grafica
<Macca> vorrei segnalare il bug che ho visto essere comune a molti con questa versione di xubuntu, ma non riesco ad accedere al forum, ero già inscritto ma ho dimenticato la pw e non riesco a recuperarla e al momento della iscrizione mi dice "e-mail già presente" quindi nisba
<frezli> descrivi meglio il notebook e dche gpu grafica ha
<frezli> hp modello esatto
<Macca> aspt vedo di recuperare queste info, sto istallando ubuntu 12.04 quindi non posso vedere...cerco su internet
<Macca> dovrebbe essere un HP Mini 1000 (Intel Atom N270 Processor 1.6GHz, 1GB RAM)
<Macca> vorrei istallare xubuntu per farlo andare bene ma con questo problema mi sà di missione impossibile, sono un grande tifoso di linux ma sono inesperto sul terminale
<Macca> plz
<Macca> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove trovare XUBUNTU 12.04 32 bit?
<frezli> intanto devi installare il sistema a 32 e questo è certo poi bisognerebbe capire che grafica usa potrebbe essere quella integrata in alcuni atom oppure a volte hanno nvidia ion ..
<Macca> ecco allora precisamente è un HP 110-4100SL
<Macca> Tipo di scheda Video 	Intel Graphics Media Accelerat
<frezli> macca .. ho dato un occhio veloce , ma dovrebbe essere supportato tranquillamente anche l'ultimo ubuntu con unity e anche a 64 . ma non ne sono sicuro
<Macca> niente, ubuntu 12.10 non supporta GMA 3600
<Macca> ho trovato una riga di comando per xubuntu per aggiornare
<Macca> ma ormai ho finito di installare ubuntu 12.04
<Macca> riavvio e ti dico
<Macca> ubuntu 12.04 si è avviato correttamente
<Macca> ma con grafica 800x600
<Macca> procedo con l'istallazione dell'update con sudo apt-get update
<Macca> l'aggiornamento driver mi da qualcosa che somiglia alla riga di comando che ho trovato su internet... installo quello
<kimal73> ho installato ubuntu ma ho dimenticato di usare la lingua italiana. e ora non riesco ad installarla
<kimal73> non è qualcuno saprebbe come si fa?
<Macca> quale versione è?
<Macca> ti copio un link
<Macca> kimal 73 http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-guida-post-installazione.html
<Macca> frezli grazie per l'aiuto, ho risolto con installando ubuntu 12.04
<Macca> proverò su altro pc a far girare xubuntu... se puoi per favore rendi noto il bug visto che io sono impossibilitato
<kimal73> grazie
<Ab3L> Macca: avevo letto da qualche parte che c'erano in effetti problemi nella configurazione delle schede grafiche con la 12.10. purtroppo non riesco a ritrovare l'articolo, ma se ben ricordo si proponeva di chiudere X e loggarsi da terminale.
<Ab3L> Macca: sempre da terminale, togliere i driver, riscaricarli, reinstallarli e riconfigurare.
<Macca> si ho trovato una stringa di comando su una pagina
<Macca> sudo apt-get install cedarview-graphics-drivers libva-cedarview-vaapi-driver cedarview-drm
<Macca> lo proverò al più presto intanto vedo di completare l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 e vedo come va
<Macca> su un netbook mi consigli di installare l'interfaccia gnome shell per farlo andare meglio?
<Macca> o rimane uguale?
<Ab3L> Macca: comunque ho ritrovato un aritcolo simile per nvidia, sempre nel sito che hai postato tu. magari riesci a adattarlo alla tua gma: http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/ubuntu-nvidia-driver-problemi-12.10.html
<Macca> ti ringrazio ab3L proverò a risolvere il guaio... mia aspetta una lunga serata :D
<Macca> vi ringrazio per la grande disponibilità...
<Ab3L> Macca: non saprei se gnomeshell è il meglio per i netbook. hai pensato a una derivata leggera? xubuntu, lubuntu? (a me piace kde ;)
<Ab3L> Macca: coraggio!
<Macca> avevo provato ad installare xubuntu ma non mi si avviava la shell grafica!!!
<Macca> rimaneva solo il terminale... poi su quel sito
<Macca> ho trovato una stringa che penso di provare se ubuntu 12.04 risultasse troppo lento
<Ab3L> Macca: ci pasti il link?
<Macca> la stringa era per lubuntu ma l'articolo sosteneva che avrebbe risolto il problema anche su xubuntu
<Macca> siubito
<Macca> http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-e-i-problemi-con-powervr.html
<Macca> da la stringa per lubuntu 12.04
<Macca> ma dice che dovrebbe funzionare anche per xubuntu 12.04... ed immagino anche 12.10
<Macca> ovviamente è tutto da verificare
<Macca> ragazzi vado a cena
<Macca> grazie di tutto e buona serata a tutti
<lisa_> buonasera a tutti.
<lisa_> avviando in modalità grafica ridotta x cercare di installare il driver scaricato dal sito nvidia x la mia scheda grafica mi escono alcuni messaggi di errore... chi mi può aiutare a capire? premetto che ho reinstallato la 10.04lts e ho disinstallato il driver nouveau.
<lisa_> errori:  "EE FAILED TO LOAD MODULE "NOUVEAU" (MODULE DOES NOT EXIST, 0)"    poi    "EE FAILED TO INITIALIZE GLX EXTENSION (COMPATIBLE NVIDIA X DRIVER NOT FOUND)
<lisa_> scusate, questi errori escono dopo aver dato il comando "sudo sh NVIDIA(driversuonomedel file...).run"
<lisa_> scusate di nuovo: quelli sopra escono avviando in modalità grafica ridotta. poi apro una shell, do il comando per installare in driver nvidia ed esce fuori:
<lisa_> "THE DISTRIBUTION-PROVIDED PRE-INSTALL SCRIPT FAILED! CONTINUE INSTALLATION ANYWAY? " rispondo yes... e parte "BUILDING KERNEL MODULE"
<lisa_> ma dopo escono altri messaggi di errore...... ecco il file di log dell'installer del driver nvidia....
<lisa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343440/
<lisa_> qualcuno capisce qual'è il problema per cui sto benedetto driver di nvidia non si installa come deve?
<lisa_> lshw -c display | grep driver    mi dà :     "WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0"
<lisa_> significa che il driver è installato?
<frezli> installa in modalità grafica ridotta ok , poi una volta avviato per installare gli nvidia usa l'ubuntu software center
<lisa_> frezli, non capisco bene.....   installo come posso in modalità ridotta  livello 3.... e l'ho fatto.... poi cosa installo dall'ubuntu software center (synaptic?) ho la 10.04
<frezli> va bene non cambia niente la ha un altro nome il gestore software non ricordo più , usa quello
<frezli> mi sembra si chiamasse synaptic
<lisa_> da Amministrazione -> Driver Hardware    mi da il driver "driver grafici accellerati nvidia (versione current)" ... che significa? che installo lo stesso driver che ho scaricato dal sito e installato manualmente o finisco per installare il driver nouveau che poi ubuntu si ferma durante l'avvio?
<frezli> allora una volta lo facevo anche io apri synaptic scrivi nvidia e installi lascia stare nouveau , semplice e veloce solo che cosi' sei sicuro che si installa tutto bene .
<frezli> versione current e l'ultimo e va bene
<frezli> ma attento a non averne altri già installati
<lisa_> grazie frezli dei consigli, ma ho verificato che il driver è installato e va anche il rendering 3d...... finché la barca va lasciamola andare....quando avrò altri problemi installerò nvidia current.
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> qualcuno ha gia combattuto con ath5k o con madwifi? mi da na mano ?
<tuocuggino> qualcuno sa come faccio a vedere da shell se  è attivato lo scorrimento orrizontale del touchad?
<tuocuggino> dalle impostazioni di gnome è attivo
<tuocuggino> ma non va -.-
<naxil> tuocuggino,  tuocuggino l'amico di tutti
<naxil> |chat
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attackment> seraaa
<al2> ciao a tutti. lanciando firefox su lubuntu il processo Xorg va al 50% e inchioda tutto il pc.
<al2> Consigli?
<micheg> sera
<al2> ciao a tutti. ho xorg che skizza ad oltre il 50%
<al2> qualche consiglio?
<attackment> verificato un po il log?
<al2> attackment, che log?
<attackment> ma con il pc in stand-by oppure avviando un programma?
<naxil> ho dato un postrouting.. come faccio a testare se su wlan0 c'e' veramente lo sharing dei pacchetti internet?
<micaela73> dunque oggi pensavo di aver risolto un problema di connessione wireless su router sitecom, inserendo l'indirizzo del mio pc alla lista mac presente sul router. infatti subito dopo sono riuscita a connettere il pc.  Quando ho riaccesso il pc questa sera non si è più collegato. vede la rete ma non si collega
<micaela73> qulcuno mi dà un aiutino.. se è troppo tardi ripasso domani
<naxil> se e' facile posso provare io
<naxil> anche io vorrei farmi aiutare
<micaela73> non riesco a collegare il pc in wireless.  ho un router sitecom wl583   il pc vede la rete wireless ma non si collega
<naxil> hai per caso un libretto che spiega se il router ha dei parametri fissi? tipo IP eccetera?
<micaela73> posso provare a cercarlo. aggiungo che oggi dietro consiglio ho aperto la pagina di configurazione del router e ho inserito l'indirizzo del mio pc dove era previsto un filtro per tutti i mac e subito dopo si è collegato
<micaela73> ora però non funziona più
<naxil> si micaela73.. ogni scheda di rete ha un suo ind mac.. se blocchi gli indirizzi nessun altro si connettera
<naxil> hai provato a ripetere la stessa configurazione?
<naxil> riapri la pagina da web del router
<naxil> e prova a togliere l'opzione che blocca gli ind mac
<micaela73> gli indirizzi erano bloccati, ho permesso al mio di collegarsi inserendolo nella lista.
<naxil> ecci
<micaela73> ora apro la pagina e ti dico cosa c'è scritto
<naxil> sei sicura che l'indirizzo e' sempre li? puo darsi non hai salvato
<micaela73> c'è scritto "Per motivi di sicurezza, il punto di accesso esegue il filtraggio dell'indirizzo MAC che consente di associare solo indirizzi MAC autorizzati al punto di accesso"
<micaela73> poi c'è una casella senza flag con scritto "abilita controllo accesso wireless"
<micaela73> e infine c''è l'indirizzo del mio pc
<micaela73> per caso devo mettere il flag sulla casella?
<xubuntu313> buonasera
<xubuntu313> è possibile che non riesco a portare a termine l'installazione di xubuntu?
<xubuntu313> mi si inchioda cercando altri sistemi operativi...
<micaela73> non mollarmi naxil
<naxil> certo
<naxil> sei sicura che l'indirizzo sia quello gisuto^?
<naxil> sono qui micaela73
<VercingeTorege> buonasera micaela
<VercingeTorege> buonasera naxil
<micaela73> è l'indirizzo hardware
<micaela73> sì l'ho trovato digitando qualcosa che ora non ricordo su terminal
<micaela73> tipo ifconfig
<naxil> ciao VercingeTorege
<micaela73> ciao
<VercingeTorege> potreste darmi un parere?
<micaela73> provo a mettere il flag su abilita controllo accesso wireless?
<VercingeTorege> sto installando xubuntu 12.04; avvio col cd, parto con la live e dal desktop lancio l'installer. Mi installa tutto, scarica i pacchetti per la lingua, driver ecc
<VercingeTorege> e mi si ferma, la live funziona benissimo ma lui rimane a cercare...
<naxil> si micaela73 prova.. tanto puoi tranqullamente toglierlo riaprendo la pagina web
<naxil> hai visto se la rete wireless e' accesa?
<naxil> che ubuntu hai?
<micaela73> si si sono collegata con un altro pc
<micaela73> ubuntu 12.10
<micaela73> aspetta controllo forse non è corretto
<micaela73> dove lo vedo?
<VercingeTorege> dalle connessioni di rete in alto a destra
<VercingeTorege> è arrivata l'ora della nanna per qualcuno
<VercingeTorege> che hai fatto micaela?
<naxil> non riesce a connettersi al router
<micaela73> già
<naxil> cmq micaela73 con ifconfig lo vedi
<micaela73> ok
<naxil> se hai solo una scheda wlan
<naxil> dovrebbe essere wlan0
<naxil> hwaddr e' il macadress giusto?
<naxil> anche io ho sonno l'ammetto
<VercingeTorege> inserisce l'esatto indirizzo ip?
<naxil> no .. a detto che gli e' andato prima
<naxil> una volta gli ha funzionato
<micaela73> sì
<VercingeTorege> adesso ha cambiato qualche impostazione
<naxil> micaela73, hai network manager giusto?
<VercingeTorege> tipo ip statico o indirizzamento diverso?
<naxil> vedi la connessione?
<micaela73> si vede la rete sitecom
<naxil> premici sopra per connettere
<naxil> non lo fa in automatico mi sa
<naxil> ma poi scusa.. come fai a palrare con me? se non sei connessa?
<micaela73> ho un altro pc
<VercingeTorege> è da un altro pc
<naxil> a ecco
<naxil> provato ad avviare la connessione?
<micaela73> prova a connettersi di continuo
<naxil> e' un problema di ip
<naxil> VercingeTorege,  puo dare ip fisso al pc e lasciare dhcp sul router?
<VercingeTorege> si
<micaela73> e poi dopo una ventina di secondi dice disconnesso si è ora fuori rete
<VercingeTorege> puoi impostare un ip statico al computer ma non disabilitare il server dhcp del router
<VercingeTorege> è questo che intendi?
<micaela73> vercinge parli con me?
<VercingeTorege> si
<naxil> si
<VercingeTorege> anche con naxil
<naxil> parlo di questo
<naxil> michaela puoi impostare un ip fisso al pc
<VercingeTorege> l'importante è che modifichi il range del dhcp in maniera tale che il tuo ip sia fuori da esso
<micaela73> e come si fa please?
<VercingeTorege> vai su connessioni
<naxil> ma prima perche gli si connetteva?
<naxil> e ora no?
<micaela73> ho pregato in svariate lingue
<VercingeTorege> prima magari non aveva impostato l'ip statico
<naxil> secondo me non salva le impostazioni nella schermata del ruoter
<VercingeTorege> che router hai?
<naxil> VercingeTorege,  poi aiuti me? sono alle prese con wlan0
<micaela73> l'ho riaperta stasera la pagina di configurazione del router e ho trovato il mio indirizzo come l'avevo impostato
<naxil> ho creato un Accesspoitn virtuale
<micaela73> il router è sitecom wl 583
<naxil> VercingeTorege, parla del macaddress
<VercingeTorege> non conosco nessuno
<VercingeTorege> il mac adress è l'indirizzo fisico della macchina
<micaela73> l'indirizzo hardware giusto?
<naxil> micaela73, come e' il numero che metti? tipo cosi 00:00:00:00: o tipo ip?
<VercingeTorege> micaela che cosa hai fatto sulla pagina del router?
<micaela73> sono sei coppie
<micaela73> 00:00:00:00:00:00
<micaela73> quel discorso dell'ip fisso al computer? cosa dovrei fare esattamente?
<VercingeTorege> naxil sei rimasto solo?
<naxil> si
<naxil> so rimasrto solo
<naxil> vabbe' ci rinuncio
<naxil> ci sei?
<naxil> VercingeTorege,  ti vedevo ferrato sulle reti
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-09
<naxil> ciao
<jkgfdsfghyjk> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il mio lettore dvd inserisco qualsiasi tipo di cd masterizzato e me lo legge come vuoto!cosa posso fare?
<jkgfdsfghyjk> Hello everyone I have a problem with my dvd player insert any CD burned and reads it as empty! can I do?
<glpiana> ola
<massy> buongiorno
<matteo__> ragazzi mi aiutate con le porte usb? non funzionano bene.. vorrei evitare la formattazione
<massy> giorno matteo, mi sa che devi aspettare non ci sono ancora
<matteo__> massy: cosa?
<matteo__> massy: ci sei?
<matteo__> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<TaLaDo> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> matteo__, spiega che intendi per " non funzionano bene "
<matteo__> te l'ho detto ieri
<TaLaDo> -..-
<massy> salve
<matteo__> se mi connetto ad internet con la chiavetta usb non funziona la stampante
<matteo__> e viceversa
<TaLaDo> a si ora ricordo: ti tipeto secondo me è un problema hardware
<glpiana> matteo__, non so a chi tu l'abbia detto. il fatto di aver già esposto il problema ieri però non comporta che tutti qui si ricordino di te e del tuo problema
<TaLaDo> *ripeto
<matteo__> glpiana: ok ma puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> matteo__, vediamo. anzitutti collehi le perficeriche alle porte usb del pc o a un hub (o come si chiama)?
<matteo__> glpiana: alle porte usb del pc
<glpiana> matteo__, e parliamo di un fisso o di un portatile?
<matteo__> glpiana: di un portatile
<glpiana> matteo__, ora sei collegato tramite la chiavetta?
<matteo__> glpiana: si
<glpiana> matteo__, e la stampante è collegata?
<matteo__> glpiana: la stampante è collegata ma spenta: se la accendo cade la connessione
<glpiana> matteo__, oki, allora accendila, poi nel terminale dai dmesg | tail         poi ti ricolleghi e posti su pastebin. posta anche lsusb
<matteo_> ok
<glpiana> !paste | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> ?
<glpiana> boh
<glpiana> TaLaDo, aspettiamo
<TaLaDo> glpiana, comunque se vanno in conflitto le porte usb non è colpa di ubuntu
<matteo__> glpiana: ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344677/
<TaLaDo> matteo__, puoi cambiare il cavo usb della stampante?
<matteo__> TaLaDo: purtroppo no
<matteo__> ma non credo sia il cavo
<TaLaDo> poi mi pare di vedere che hai ancra usb 1.1 e magari le periferiche vogliono minimo 2.0
<VlanX> buongiorno
<TaLaDo> matteo__, io penso sempre di più ad un problema hardware
<matteo__> TaLaDo: come 1.1 dove lo vedi? io sono nuovo di ubuntu fammi capire
<TaLaDo> matteo__, non c'entra nulla ubuntu
<TaLaDo> matteo__, quante porte usb hai?
<matteo__> 4
<matteo__> solo una è libera ma non cambia nulla
<matteo__> ubuntu centra e come
<matteo__> come vedi che sono alla versione 1
<matteo__> mmm
<TaLaDo> matteo__, ok allora se non vuoi aiuto va bene così
<matteo__> TaLaDo: come non voglio aiuto? mi pare che sto collaborando
<matteo__> TaLaDo: è che vorrei capirci qlcs
<TaLaDo> matteo__, da quello che hai postato hai più di 4 usb quindi o stai usando un hub usb oppure c'è qualche cosa che non quadra
<massy> io so che i portatili di solito hanno 3 usb
<matteo__> TaLaDo: no no c'è qualcosa che non quadra perché ho 4 usb oddio...
<TaLaDo> massy, esatto
<massy> 2 a sinistra e 1 a destra o viceviersa
<matteo__> massy: non è vero il mio vecchio asus ne ha sei
<massy> si puo essere
<matteo__> di cui due 1.0 e quattro 2.0
<massy> -=] TaLaDo [=-  scusa ma nn è piu facile far aggiornare i driver delle usb?
<TaLaDo> massy, mai fatto una cosa simile
<massy> beh, io lo buttata li ne
<massy> ehehehe
<massy> non vogliatemene
<matteo__> massy: cioè come dovrei fare?
<TaLaDo> lol
<massy> non ne ho idea
<matteo__> l'applicazione driver aggiuntivi mi dice che tutto è a posto...
<massy> e lo so anche a me
<matteo__> TaLaDo: ??
<TaLaDo> matteo__, io ti ho già detto cosa ne penso altro non posso dirti
<matteo__> TaLaDo: dammi un consiglio su cosa potrei fare...
<falcoman> ciao
<TaLaDo> portare il pc in assistenza per verificare le porte usb o provare a cambiare cavo
<falcoman> ho un problemino
<matteo__> TaLaDo: se mi disconnetto la stampante funziona perciò ho escluso il cavo
<falcoman> ho messo due monitor e con un profilo riesco a farli funzionare bene affiancati
<TaLaDo> matteo__, quindi ci sono conflitti sulle porte
<falcoman> con un altro mi da errore
<matteo__> TaLaDo: credo anch'io ma vorrei evitare di formattare
<falcoman> qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere
<TaLaDo> matteo__, ma che c'entra formattare?
<matteo__> TaLaDo: non so.. dicevo così
<TaLaDo> matteo__, a bhe allora se dici così....
<TaLaDo> a dopo
<pochefuok> buon giorno
<matteo__> TaLaDo: quindi cosa mi consigli per risolvere i conflitti?
<falcoman> help
<akis24> giorno
<matteo__> TaLaDo: ci sei?
<matteo__> massy:
<VlanX> qualcuno sarebbe così genitle ad aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con compiz?
<anna_> ciao
<akis24> VlanX descrivi il problema poi se qualcuno puo' aiutarti magari risponde...
<VlanX> Il problema è che attualmente mi è sparita la barra sopra tutte le fineste, dove si può cliccare per iconizzare o chiudere per intenderci... Ho Ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> VlanX, in seguito a cosa?
<VlanX> ho modificato per sbaglio una impostazione di compiz ma l'ho subito rimessa a posto
<glpiana> matteo__, se invece della stampante attacchi un'altra periferica usb il comprotameto è lo stesso?
<VlanX> ho reinstallato compiz e unity più volte ma senza successo
<glpiana> VlanX, puoi provare a resettare compiz
<glpiana> !compizreset | VlanX
<ubot-it> VlanX: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<VlanX> forse non ho eliminato il file di configurazione giusto
<matteo__> glpiana: non ho provato... provo ad invertire chiavetta usb e stampante?
<VlanX> glpiana: mi sembra di averlo già fatto quel comando, ora riprovo. Poi unity restart?
<glpiana> matteo__, no, prova a cambiare la stampante con, chessò, una chiavetta dati
<glpiana> VlanX, poi chiudi la sessione e falla ripartire
<matteo__> glpiana: ok ti faccio sapere
<matteo__> glpiana: pare che sia tutto ok con una chiavetta...
<matteo__> glpiana: la connessione non cade
<matteo__> mmm
<matteo__> glpiana: che ne pensi?
<glpiana> matteo__, che come consigliava TaLaDo dovresti controllare il cavo. puoi anche fare diverse prove scambiando le porte usb tra le periferiche
<matteo__> glpiana: però avevo pure detto che scollegando la chiavetta usb la stampante funziona
<VlanX> glpiana: con unity restart dopo qul comando funziona, ma mi sa che facendo un riavvio il problema si ripresenta
<VlanX> ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> VlanX, ok
<VlanX> grazie per l'aiuto
<glpiana> matteo__, non so cosa dirti. magari il problema è anche dovuto alla tipologia di porte usb. ma altro non so
<matteo__> mmm
<VLanX> glpiana: purtroppo nulla, torna come prima... ultimamente con 12.04 e 12.10 sto avendo una quantità di probelmi enormi con robe che tornano a non funzionare dopo un ravvio... drivers, schede di rete...
<glpiana> VLanX, prova a resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<VLanX> glpiana: ok ora provo
<VLanX> ls -l non mostra le cartelle nascoste giusto?
<glpiana> VLanX, -la
<VlanX> glpiana:  nailed!!!!!
<VlanX> ahahah
<VlanX> fantastico
<VlanX> grazie infinite
<FloodBotIt2> VlanX: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<VlanX> sei il mio eroe
<VlanX> beh ora direi che posso anche eliminare le direcory rinominate
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<VlanX> cmq mi chiedevo, c'è differenza tra "sudo su" e "sudo -s" ?
<jester->  man sudo
<anna_> help
<jester-> anna_: cu fu
<anna_> ho due monitor e
<anna_> lavorano affiancati
<anna_> ma con un profilo mi da errore
<jester-> anna_: scheda video?
<anna_> cioè?
<anna_> è la scheda video
<jester-> anna_: che tipo di scheda monta er pc
<anna_> ok intel
<jester-> anna_: lspci | grep -i vga  nel terminale
<jester-> anna_: mi pare che intel la si configura solo da impostrazioni video
<anna_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<anna_> ma perchè con un profilo funziona e con questo no?
<anna_> mi da errore
<jester-> anna_: cioè?
<anna_> io ho sullo stesso portatile due profili
<anna_> questo ed un altro
<jester-> anna_: spiega profili
<anna_> sull'altro funziona
<anna_> utenti
<jester-> anna_: gnome?
<anna_> si
<jester-> o unity delmenga
<anna_> unity
<anna_> ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> prova dal profilo che non funza a dare unity --reset e poi fare anche un reset di gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset anna_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !gnomereset | anna_
<ubot-it> anna_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<anna_> ok provo
<VlanX> ragazzi, voi che ne pensate dell'integrazione di Amazon sulla nuova 12.10 ?
<glpiana> !chat | VlanX
<ubot-it> VlanX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<VlanX> ok scusate
<anna_> unity  --reset si è fermato al messaggio Setting Update "run_key" ma ha finito?
<anna_> jester- hai letto
<anna_> ??
<jester-> anna_: resetta gnome
<anna_> c'è anche un errore ERROR 2012-11-09 11:06:24 unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<anna_> non ho capito bene come si fa?
<anna_> devo dare prima il comando o devo prima rinominare le cartelle
<jester-> anna_: visualizzi i file nascoti e rinomini le cartelle indicate dal bot
<jester-> poi esci e rientri
<VlanX> anna_: l'ho appena fatto anch'io e ha funzionato per me
<VlanX> basta che fai da terminale
<VlanX> mv .config .config_back
<VlanX> nella cartella home
<VlanX> quando apri un terminale dovrebbe già metterti nella directory home
<anna_> .gconfd non c'è
<jester-> anna_: se non c'è passa oltre
<anna_> devo riavviare
<anna_> ??
<VlanX> anna_: si anch'io non ne ho trovate alcune
<jester-> anna_: cancella anche .compiz-1 po termina sessione e rientri
<VlanX> anna_: se fai riavvia lui ti termina la sessione e ti fa rientrare, senza riavviare tutto
<anna_> jester- adesso?
<anna_> provo ad impostare i monitor?
<jester-> anna_: logico
<anna_> ecco di nuovo l'errore lo riporto La dimensione richiesta (2304, 800) eccede i limiti dell'hardware 3D (2048, 2048).
<anna_> Riposizionare i display in modo che risultino all'interno di un quadrato (2048, 2048)
<anna_> oppure selezionare la sessione Ubuntu 2D quando si effettua l'accesso al sistema
<jester-> anna_: cambia la risoluzione
<anna_> ok provo con il 2d forse l'altro è impostato a 2d
<anna_> torno presto
<jester-> anna_: pare sia la risoluzione settata troppo alta
<anna_> ok risolto grazie
<anna_> ma adesso che ne faccio delle cartelle rinominate?
<anna_> jester- ci sei ancora?
<jester-> anna_: le cancelli
<jester-> anna_: canellata .compiz-1?
<anna_> ok grazie sei stato di grande aiuto
<jester-> anna_: potresti provare anche gnome normale
<anna_> è meglio di unity?
<jester-> anna_: de gustibus
<anna_> io mi sono abituata all'interfaccia di unity
<anna_> ma l'ultima gnome non l'ho provata per niente
<jester-> anna_: basta installare gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> e scegli gnome classic alla finestra di login
<anna_> protro selezionare anche unity?
<jester-> anna_: unity è sotta la voce gnome
<jester-> sotto*
<anna_> ok lo faccio subito
<jester-> anna_: anche gnome-tweack-tool per configurare fonts e palle varie
<anna_> come comando quello completo? apt get install
<jester-> sudo prima
<anna_> vero grazie mi divertirò
<anna_> un bacione jester
<anna_> thanks
<anna_> ciaoooooooooooooooooo ci risentirmo
<Fetentone> Ciao a tutti
<Fetentone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/235232
<massy> salve
<massy> ciao fetentone
<Fetentone> ragazzi ho bisogno di assistenza per ripartizionare il disco avendo aggiunto Win7 (che com'è partizionato non va)
<Fetentone> ciao massy
<Fetentone> nell'immagine postata è chiaro come sia attualmente diviso il partiionamento
<akis24> giorno
<marvin__> ciao, sapete se c'è qualche canale dedicato a Thunderbird per linux??
<attackment> giorno a tutti, ma vi funziona la chat di facebook su empaty
<al2> ciao a tutti. xorg mi salta al 50% e oltre di utilizzo del processore bloccandomi praticamente il pc. tutto questo quando utilizzo firefox. come risolvere?
<glpiana> al2, che interfaccia stai usando?
<al2> glpiana, interfaccia? intendi de? lxde
<glpiana> al2, e lo fa con qualsiasi pagina o solo quando utilizzi plugin tipo flash e java?
<al2> plugin java
<al2> il problema me lo crea quello
<al2> ma ho installato il 7...
<al2> oracle 7
<glpiana> al2, che java usi? l'oracle o l'open?
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> al2, ti serve per forza il 7 o anche il 6 potrebbe andare?
<glpiana> oppure, mettiamola così: ti serve per forza java di oracle?
<al2> gl dici che con la versone 6 le cose potrebbero migliorare?
<al2> glpiana, in pratica alcuni software con java open non funzionano...
<glpiana> al2, non lo so ma si potrebbe tentare
<al2> glpiana, ma le nuove versioni non dovrebbero risolvere i bug delle versioni precedenti?
<al2> se tu vedessi il mio browser... ti risponde dopo 2 3 secondi anhe se chiedi di scorrere una pagina...
<glpiana> al2, aspetta, prima io ti farei fare un'altra prova
<al2> glpiana, dimmi
<glpiana> al2, apri una sessione ospite (probabile che tu debba terminare la sessione, non so come funziona su lxde
<al2> si, e poi
<glpiana> e prova da ospite a usare java
<al2> ok ci provo e mi riccolego qui...
<glpiana> se da ospite non si impalla proviamo a resettare il tuo firefox
<al2> glpiana, eccomi.
<al2> allora xorg da utente ospite non si vede fra i processi, ma anche se i processi hanno impegni di tipo il 3% e ce ne saranno 3-4 l'impegno totale va al 55%. cmq firefox lavora meglio ma a volte si blocca, memorizza il comando e dopo 2-3 secondo lo esegue
<glpiana> al2, boh, se vuoi proviamo a levare la 7 e a mettere la 6
<al2> glpiana, con chromium invece va benissimo
<al2> quindi il problema è firefox.... giusto?
<glpiana> al2, a questo punto direi di sì :D
<glpiana> e visto che con chromium va io non ti farei fare il downgrade
<al2> glpiana, tu che browser usi?
<glpiana> al2, firefox preferenzialmente
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> buonasera
<nicotano> ciao enzotib  e K99Brain
<enzotib> ciao nicotano
<K99Brain> ola nicotano
<marvin__>  ciao, sapete se c'è qualche canale dedicato a Thunderbird per linux??
<glpiana> !chat | marvin__
<ubot-it> marvin__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvin__> ok, tnx
<marvin__>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvin__> no..
<VlanX> qualcuno ha avuto problemi con firefox su ubuntu 12.10?
<VlanX> specialmente sulla riproduzione dei video su youtube
<VlanX> ho un mezzo workaround
<glpiana> !qualcuno | VlanX
<ubot-it> VlanX: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<VlanX> glpiana: ma è questa la mia domanda... siccome è un bug volevo sapere se sono solo io affetto o ci sno anche altri
<glpiana> VlanX, che bug?
<nicotano> VlanX, uso senza problemi firefox su 12.10
<VlanX> nicotano: versione 16.0.2 ?
<glpiana> VlanX, che bug?
<VlanX> nicotano: tanto per intenderci, su youtube ti compaiono gli avatar affianco ai nick sui commenti dei video?
<VlanX> glpiana: metà dei video rimangono neri
<VlanX> glpiana: senza nemmeno il simbolo del caricamento
<VlanX> glpiana: il problema si risolve aggiungento la stringa &favorite= che puoi trovare su un qualsiasi tuo video che hai aggiunto ai preferiti
<glpiana> VlanX, oki, ma non ho letto di nessuno qui con questo problema
<nicotano> VlanX, i video li vedo tutti senza problemi, avatar non so, devo controllare, ma non è detto che tutti i commentatori abbiano avatar
<enzotib> VlanX, e comunque se hai risolto effettivamente un problema, postalo sul tuo blog, se ne hai uno, qui hai una eco abbastanza limitata
<enzotib> e non è lo scopo di questa chat
<VlanX> nicotano: no, è che proprio la visualizzazione dell'interfaccia YT era diversa
<glpiana> !chat | VlanX
<ubot-it> VlanX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<VlanX> ok, ok... non mi sembrava di disturbare, non c'è nemmeno traffico in chan
<VlanX> ciao grazie lo stesso
<manudelso> ragazzi piccolo o grande problema che sia ho ubuntu 12 04 lts mi dà questo errore aiutatemi!!    E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<glpiana> manudelso, apri un terminale
<glpiana> manudelso, scrivi: sudo rm  /var/lib/apt/*
<manudelso> ok scusa se ti ho fatto aspettare... poi?
<glpiana> manudelso, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> manudelso, torno tra 10 minuti
<kyrie> buonasera, qualcuno mi può dare qualche idea riguardo al perchè non riesco ad installare (o a lanciare live) il cd di ubuntu?
<glpiana> manudelso, hai fatto?
<manudelso> gl piana quando ci sei io ci sono...
<kyrie> parli con me?
<kyrie> no scusa
<manudelso> tranki...
<enzotib> kyrie, il cd si avvia, almeno?
<manudelso> glpiana mi dice comando non trovato...
<glpiana> manudelso, dimmi se hai dato sudo apt-get update
<kyrie> si,si avvia, fa la schermata viola, schiaccio e scelgo lingua, faccio enter per installare o lanciare sezione live e ...stop
<kyrie> mb asus p4p800s se con pentium IV 2,8 ghz, 1,5 gb ram, hd con 80 gb liberi...
<kyrie> dc controllato con chksum e funzionante su altri PC
<enzotib> kyrie, nella schermata iniziale dove scegli se provare live o installare, c'è la possibliità mi pare di lanciare in modalità grafica sicura, o mettere l'opzione nomodeset, forse premendo F6, prova a vedere
<manudelso> glpiana ho dato pprima sudo rm  /var/lib/apt/*
<glpiana> manudelso, oki, e che ha risposto?
<glpiana> !paste | manudelso (torno tra 5 minuti)
<ubot-it> manudelso (torno tra 5 minuti): http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kyrie> ora purtroppo non ho sottomano quel PC. Ho provato a selezionare alcune di queste opzioni leggendo le indicazioni sul sito, ma sembra che non ne voglia sapere...e come se ci fosse qualcosa nell'hardware o nel bios che non gli piace..
<kyrie> lo fa con 8.0/12.04/12.10...
<manudelso> glpiana mi chiede la password ma non mi fa scrivere..
<glpiana> manudelso, ok, meglio premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> manudelso, avevo sbagliato comando :)
<manudelso> ok...
<glpiana> manudelso, ora scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> ti chiede la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<manudelso> ok...
<glpiana> manudelso, ti darà un errore riguardo a /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
 * nicotano  saluta
<manudelso> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<glpiana> manudelso, perfetto, ora scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<manudelso> ok...
<glpiana> manudelso, ora: sudo apt-get update
<manudelso> ok sta scaricando...
<glpiana> manudelso, se non da errori dovresti essere a posto
<manudelso> bella!!! grazie mille!!  glpiana ti offrirei da bere!!ahhahha
<glpiana> manudelso, una bella birrozza fredda, grazie :D
<manudelso> di dove sei??
<glpiana> !chat | manudelso
<ubot-it> manudelso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<manudelso> ok dai ti lascio andare!!! ancora grazie!!
<Fetentone> ciao jester-
<jester-> olà Fetentone
<Fetentone> mi guardi un pò questa immagine: è la partizione del mio pc... che non mi fa funzionare Win7 e senza di lui non mi va ne il bluetooth ne la scheda
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/235232
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> non riesco a trasportare internet su wlan0 per poterlo condividere con altri pc. Ho usato hostapd per creare un hostpot virtuale che mi ha creato (mon.wlan0 e wlan0 in master).. cosa posso fare?
<naxil> aspetto risposta intanto vado a prender la legna
<nb_250> Salve a tutti ho un problema è urgente mi serve per lavoro, ho un toshiba nb250 uso 2 usb wi-fi ma entrambe sono bloccato da uno switch hardware, come posso risolvere questo problema, non me dite hai acceso il tasto.....
<dod> spe'
<dod> nb_250  rfkill list in terminale
<nb_250> dod, te spiego abbiamo già provato co rfkill ma niente
<nb_250> e le sue funzioni derivate
<dod> allora.. ci vuole uno piu' esperto di me.
<nb_250> ok grazue lo stesso
<mibofra_> Ciao :)) . Ho avuto problemi con l'indicator messages menù . Reinstallando 12.10 sulla 12.10 tramite cd tutto ok , a parte qualche cosa si
<mibofra_> *sistemata a mano per lo stesso indicatore
<mibofra_> Cambio set di icone per l'indicatore (anche perché quelli stessi della 12.10 non andavano)
<mibofra_> E ha deciso di sparire completamente .
<mibofra_> Come potrei sistemare ?
<mibofra_> Premetto che ho tentato di reinstallare il set d'icone precedenti ma senza risultato .
<naxil> se n'e andato nb?
<naxil> dod senti .. posso condivider la connesione con wlan0 da eth0 se e' connesso con networkmanageR? perche con wlan0 uso hostapd
<naxil> penso di aver formulato la stessa domanda in 1000modi diversi.. oramai sono in random mode..
<mibofra_> naxil : vuoi condividere il wifi sul erh con nm ?
<mibofra_> *eth
<naxil> no
<mibofra_> Il contrario ?
<naxil> voglio farlo con hostapd
<naxil> eth0 e' internet
<naxil> wlan0 e' la scheda di rete che avvio in master mode
<mibofra_> Ok
<mibofra_> Comunque con nm il tutto è più semplice .
<naxil> ma non genera accesspoint
<naxil> nm crea solo connessioni adhoc giusto?
<kimotori> salve raga, vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per eliminare akonadi e nepomuk da kde 4.8 senza portarsi dietro tutto il DE. (sono già disattivati). Grazie
<mibofra_> Una rete ad hoc con share per la connessione di rete non ti basta ?
<naxil> no perche i termianli che uso non riconoscono adhoc ma solo accesspoint
<mibofra_> Comunque ragazzi ho stistemato adesso il problema con il messages menu :)) :D .
<naxil> mibofra_,  io ho gia fatto con iptables sul server per condividere la internet key(eth2) su eth1.. sull'altro pc che ha il wifi e' cosi eth0,wlan0
<naxil> ma lo stesso metodo non funziona con wlan0
<kimotori> bridge?
<jester-> kimotori: è un pacchetto essenziale, che fastidio ti da
<mibofra_> Allora , se crei una rete ad hoc wifi aiuto on 5 s.
<naxil> la rete adhoc la so creare.. ma tanto non ho dispositivi per controllarla
<kimotori> jester-: ma tecnicamente disattivati niente... però
<naxil> anzi l'ho controllata con un netbook ieri e non andava
<naxil> i driver che ho sono ath5k
<kimotori> jester-: li giudico pura... monnezza :)
<naxil> kimotori, come faccio il bridge?
<jester-> kimotori: mettiti un wm semplice
<mibofra_> naxil: quindi non riesci a connetterti a reti ad hoc ?
<kimotori> ethX e wlanX
<naxil> mibofra.. il problema non e' quello.. la rete mia e' cosi... primopc con internet (eth2,eth1 cavo)>>>2npc (Eth0,wlan0)
<naxil> il secondo pc voglio che a sua volta condivida la connessione
<kimotori> aaa
<mibofra_> E non ci vuole niente con mn
<naxil> sul secondo pc vado su internet
<mibofra_> *nm
<naxil> ma nm non fa accesspoint!!!
<mibofra_> Per forza un ap ti serve ?
<naxil> si
<naxil> per questo ho usato HOSTAPD
<naxil> la rete viene vista.. ma internet non c'e'
<naxil> lo stesso se provo con adhoc
<kimotori> aspetta naxil
<mibofra_> Vai sul nm
<mibofra_> Impostazioni rete wifi
<kimotori> la rete viene vista il tuo problema è solo internet assente?
<mibofra_> Seleziona la rete ad hoc
<naxil> si
<mibofra_> Metodo ipv4 condiviso con altri computer
<kimotori> scusa ma mi dai i numeri della rete ?
<naxil> come faccio kimotori?
<kimotori> (gli ip)
<mibofra_> Metodo ipv6 : ignora
<naxil> ok
<kimotori> già
<kimotori> ipv6 ignora
<mibofra_> Salva e connettiti alla rete wifi .
<naxil> ragazzi io pero sul 2nd pc ho  xubuntu 12.10
<kimotori> e che centra con la rete naxil ?
<mibofra_> Fa lo stesso
<naxil> per dire che network manager potrebbe avere opzioni differenti no?
<kimotori> bo non credo se è la stessa versione o giù di li
<naxil> kimotori come dico a wlan0 di avere ip ecc come la rete ?
<kimotori> se non glielo dichiari il programma come fa a fare il suo lavoro?
<naxil> allora.. l'ips a i suoi ip (internet key).. il primo pc ha 192.168.20.1
<kimotori> come hai detto che si chiama quel programma di accesspoint?
<naxil> ho condiviso la connessione tra isp e eth1 con iptables
<naxil> hostapd
<naxil> ce ne sono altri kimotori?
<kimotori> route?
<kimotori> scusa gateway?
<naxil> il gateway e' 192.168.20.1 masquerato su isp
<naxil> ho dato questo comando per far uscire internet da eth1 sul primo pc ptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<naxil> ora eth1 va a finire su eth0 del secondo pc.. il secondo pc si connette ad internet
<kimotori> ma il primo no?
<mibofra_> Ho capito : il portatile si connette alla rete
<naxil> il primo si
<kimotori> che è collegato su eth2?
<mibofra_> Ed il primo dal portatile .
<mibofra_> Giusto ?
<naxil> ti ripeto FISSO con internetkey(eth2) che va su ETH1>>>>cavo>>>>2ndpcETH0
<evf> buonasera a tutti... avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<naxil> sul primo pc ho usato ptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<mibofra_> Allora il portatile è connesso dal fisso ?
<naxil> si
<mibofra_> Via cavi
<naxil> si
<kimotori> il problema è il pc router :)
<mibofra_> *cavo
<kimotori> passa la palla ma non la tocca :)
<naxil> si
<naxil> pero scusa perche il secondo pc si collega con chrome?
<mibofra_> Ora tu vuoi che il portatile faccia da ap per altri dispositivi .
<naxil> si
<naxil> e' fattibile?
<mibofra_> Si
<naxil> con windows7 uso connectify
<naxil> ma io voglio farlo con ubuntu
<mibofra_> Non ci vuole molto
<mibofra_> L'hostpot è già integrato :)
<naxil> il wifi mi spiazza.. il cavo va solo quando e' connesso..
<naxil> mentre su nm quando creo la connessione si collega.. ma a cosa????
<mibofra_> Ora ti dico come attivare l'ap
<naxil> spero
<naxil> kimotori se n'e' andato?
<mibofra_> Vai sulle impostazioni di sistema .
<naxil> su quale pc?
<naxil> il fisso ha interne fisicamente.. il portatile in condivisone con wlan
<mibofra_> Impostazioni di sistema > rete
<naxil> su quale pc?
<naxil> quello con internet?
<naxil> o quello con la scheda wifi?
<mibofra_> Su quello dove vuoi fare l'ap wifi .
<naxil> su xubuntu non c'e' impstazioni sistema ret
<naxil> c'e0
<naxil> ma apre sempre networkmanager
<naxil> ci sono
<naxil> mibofra_, ?
<mibofra_> Ok , apre nm normalemnte come per gestire le impostazioni di rete ?
<mibofra_> naxil ?
<mibofra_> Dai che ce
<mibofra_> *ci riusciamo :))
<mibofra_> naxil ?
<mibofra_> Che fine hai fatto ?
<naxil> ci sono
<mibofra_> Ok , rispondi alla domanda su nm
<mibofra_> Come ti si presenta ?
<naxil> si
<naxil> si
<mibofra_> Ti si presenta normalmente per modificare le connessioni ?
<naxil> si
<mibofra_> Allora fai il metodo della rete ad hoc (che comunque la faceva lo stesso ) . Quindi senza arrabiarti seguimi .
<naxil> si
<mibofra_> Fai la rete ad hoc
<naxil> non sono arrabbiato
<mibofra_> Ok
<mibofra_> Fai la rete ad hoc .
<mibofra_> Vai sulle impostazioni ipv4
<naxil> ci sono
<mibofra_> Metti come metodo condiviso con altri computer , come metodo ipv6 ignora , vai sulle impostazioni di sicurezza wifi scegli il tipo di password (wpa o wpa2 o wep scegli tu ) . Metti la password e salvi la connessione .
<naxil> io ho davanti
<mibofra_> Chiudi le impostazioni di nm e connetti il pc dove hai creato la rete alla rete stessa ( ti comparirà tra le reti )
<mibofra_> E poi prova a connettere gli altri dispositivi alla rete wifi .
<naxil> allora
<naxil> io ho network manager.. ma e' molto simile a quello di ubuntu 10.04
<mibofra_> Mi sembra giusto .
<naxil> c'e' wired security ipv4 ipv6
<naxil> queste sono le schede
<naxil> methodo shared to other pc?
<mibofra_> Si .
<naxil> eccolo
<mibofra_> Ma sei nelle impostazioni della rete wifi ad hoc appena creata , giusto ?
<naxil> ascolta l'opzione require ipv6 addressing for connection complete?
<naxil> no scusa e' ipv4
<naxil> la devo mettere?
<mibofra_> No
<mibofra_> Ora vai in ipv6
<mibofra_> Metti come metodo ignore .
<naxil> ascolta.. mi dice wireless is disable
<naxil> ma perche?
<mari_> scusate, qualcuno sa come posso scaricare ubuntu 10.04 ? ho un pc vecchio e mi han detto di provare questa versione
<mibofra_> ? Strano , finisci la configurazione della rete wifi prima e poi prova a riattivarla .
<naxil> rfkill adesso mi da hardblocked su ph0
<naxil> phy0
<naxil> ho rpovato a dare ..
<naxil> aspe
<naxil> provo a fare ifconfig wlan0 up
<mibofra_> E ?
<teo_> ciao...sapete perche ubuntu è consigliato 32 bit anzichè 64?
<massy> buonasera
<mibofra_> mari_: usa xubuntu o lubuntu 12.10 , la serie 10.X ha finito il supporto
<teo_> ok...grazie :D
<mibofra_> teo_ : fregatene ;)  , nulla d'importante .
<naxil> mibofra_, ma perche... ora va in block hw ??
<mari_> grazie, allora non perdo più tempo a cercarlo
<naxil> ma rfkill riconosce sia wlan0 che phy0?? ma phy0 cosa e'?
<mibofra_> naxil : e cosa ne so ? Prova sbloccarlk con il tasto fisico. Al limite finisci di confiurare la connessiibe e riavvii .
<experia> ciao posso avere aiuto rigurdo i driver audio in lubuntu__
<mibofra_> phy0 è un'interfaccia fantasma , non preoccupartene .
<naxil> ecco ci sono
<naxil> si e' connesso da solo l'ho chiamata TEST con le tue impostazioni
<naxil> ipv6 no.. shared to otherpc
<experia> ho installatosul sul pc prima ubuntu 12.10 e l audio funzionava perfettamente...poi ho installato lubuntu 12.10 e non funziona pi\
<mibofra_> experia : vediamo se indovino ... Hai una scheda ati o una hd .
<experia> ati
<experia> Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI
<mibofra_> Visto che ho indovinato :)) .
<mibofra_> ?
<mibofra_> Allora
<mibofra_> Vai sul sorgenti software , ci trovi il gestore driver aggiuntivi .
<mibofra_> Installa i proprietari della ati e riavvii .
<naxil> niente.. windows 7 sul netbook (terzo pc) vede la rete.. ma con !
<experia> ok
<experia> ci provo...grazie mille
<mibofra_> Prego
<naxil> si connette.. ma dice che non c'e' internet
<naxil> scusa mibofra_ ma quando ho detto alla connessione TEST di usare eth0 per prendere la rete?
<naxil> oddio ..
<mibofra_> Quando hai messo ipv4 come condiviso .
<naxil> adesso e' sparito network manager?? come mai?
<naxil> senti come reinstallo network manager?
<naxil> mi sa che ho fatto casino quando ho messo wicd
<mibofra_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<mari_> scusate, ho letto di tutto ma non ho capito : con lubunto (con Abiword e Gnumeric) posso leggere ugualmente documenti word ed excel ? sono compatibili ?
<mibofra_> Si
<mari_> grazie
<mibofra_> Prego
<mari_> arrivederci
<mibofra_> Buona serata mari_ .
<naxil> mibofra
<naxil> i due pc si connettono .. ma non c'e' acesso alla rete..
<naxil> e poi stranamente.. networkmanager SParisce!!
<naxil> premo il tasto del wifi sul portatile e ritorna.. ma in hardblock..
<naxil> lo ripremo.. e si riavvia la connessione...
<naxil> c'e' qualche cosa che non va misa..
<mibofra_> Ma di base .
<mibofra_> Per far così .
<leosacc> sera ragazzi :)
<mibofra_> Consiglierei di installare una copia di ubuntu server da affiancare per usare il pc come ap .
<naxil> scusa.. ma cosa ha in piu ubuntu server???
<naxil> io non devo hostare pagine internet.. o usare il mail exchange.. adirittura un adistro intera?
<naxil> mibofra conosci iwconfig?
<naxil> cmq ora ho reinstallato networkmanager
<mibofra_> È adibita per il networking avanzato , oppure reinstalli lubuntu , per avere questo problema. Oppure provi ad eliminare wicd .
<mibofra_> Perché ricorrere a iwconfig ?
<naxil> wicd non ce l'ho piu
<naxil> senti. na cosa.. ma laconnessione che mi hai detto di creare.. nella pagina wierelless cosa metto?
<naxil> posso mettere SSID
<naxil> e metto TEST
<mibofra_> Si .
<naxil> MODE?
<naxil> infrasctructure? sarebbe master?
<mibofra_> Non è ad hoc ? Se c'è ap selezionabile puoi provarlo ad usare , ma io non ne ho avuto mai bisogno .
<mibofra_> Infrastructure = ap = master .
<mibofra_> Si
<naxil> il fatto che ora il portatile manco la vede la rete..
<naxil> ma quando selezione SHARE to other computer.. quando si connette. a cosa si coonnette?
<naxil> cioe' mi dice che la rete e' creata?
<naxil> senti si connettono.. ma internet un ce sta
<mibofra_> 1) è perché infrastructure suppone di connettersi ad un ap che non sia il pc . Share ecc fa si che i pc condividino la connessione di rete in uso sul portatile per connettersi ad internet eth , e la getta in wifi .
<naxil> perche fa cosi?
<naxil> scusa.. e selezionando share.. perche non posso scegliere gli ip a manoP???
<mibofra_> Perché li deve decidere dhcpd sul tu pc o son macelli .
<naxil> ma scusa.. quindi se io setto a mano gli ip su interfaces di wlan0 e poi faccio la connessione cosi shared cosa succede?
<mibofra_> La frittata :D
<mibofra_> Usa solo nm
<naxil> secondo me il problema e' che eth0 viene da un'altro pc che usa un postrouitng
<mibofra_> Penso di no
<naxil> e se le regole non continuano fa un gran casino
<naxil> scusa.. ma io mi collego ad internet con la internet key
<naxil> su quella non posso intervenire
<mibofra_> Io sono combinato peggio di te ed il tutto funziona .
<naxil> provo con infrasctructure?
<naxil> o metto i madwifi
<naxil> perche io avevo scaricato i compat-drivers
<naxil> ma sicneramente non so se ci sono o no
<mibofra_> Devi intervenire sulla connessione di rete dove condividere la rete e non toccare le altre .
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ma allora perche su wlan0 la rete un ce sta?
<mibofra_> Connetti il portatile alla rete creata , se non la vedi connettila come se fosse una rete nascosta .
<toshiba_nb250> Salve a tutti mi potete aiutare è urgente ve lo chiedo per favore ho un toshiba nb250 con linux ho sempre il problama che le reti wireless sono disabilitate da switch hardware per quale motivo? grazi
<mibofra_> Provato a riattivare il wifi con tasto fisico ?
<toshiba_nb250> mibofra_, ......... si............
<mibofra_> sudo rfkill unblock all ?
<naxil> ascolta
<naxil> ora mi si blocca phy in hardware!
<naxil> e rfkill unblock all o unblock wifi non lo sblocca
<mibofra_> Riavvia va :)) .
<toshiba_nb250> mibofra_: no
<mibofra_> toshiba_nb250 : provalo allora
<toshiba_nb250> mibofra_:  l'ho fatto ma non lo sblocca ora ti spiedo le funzioni di rfkill le ho provate tutte! e niente....
<naxil> mibofra_, ma come si disattiva un modulo caricato con modprobe?
<mibofra_> Se provi a disattivare la rete wifi con tasto fisico , riavii e riattivi la rete wifi ?
<toshiba_nb250> mibofra_:  nemmeno...
<toshiba_nb250> mibofra_: perchè nonmi dice se è stato disattivato o meno
<mibofra_> naxil : sudo moprobe -r nome_modulo
<mibofra_> toshiba_nb250 : hai un led che te lo faccia presente ?
<toshiba_nb250> mibofra_: no
<mibofra_> allora , anche se non sai se è attiva o meno , prova lo stesso .
<naxil> ci sto a diventa matto
<mibofra_> Chissà
<naxil> si disattiva phy0
<mibofra_> naxil: potrei darti una mano con teamviewer
<mibofra_> Al limite :))
<toshiba_nb250> grazie lo stesso ciao ciao
<naxil> cosa e' teamwiever?
<Vito> un programma per il controllo remoto
<mibofra_> Programma per assistenza remot
<mibofra_> *remota
<naxil> credo che finche non trovo un'altro che ha configurato gli ath5k in accesspount e' un macello
<naxil> mibofra .. ma io ho gia condiviso una rete.. ho capito quello che vuoi fare te
<naxil> il problema e' che wlan0 non ha internt
<mibofra_> E con ipv4 configurato in quella maniera, condividi la rete da eth0
<naxil> posso almeno sul pc che condivid fare un controllo? senza provare a cllegare un'altro pc?
<naxil> ma poi la cosa assurda.. e' come se il pc tenta di collegarsi con se stesso
<naxil> adesso ho fatto come dici te aggiungendo la passphrase.. e me lachiede a me!
<naxil> come' posiibile?
<naxil> mi sa che infrastructure non e' master
<naxil> poi improvvisamente rfkill blocca tutto
<naxil> e non si capisce perche
<naxil> capisc perche se metto una pass io la chiede a me stesso?
<naxil> mibofra_, ?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<experia> <mibofra_> ho aggiunto i driver proprietari riavvaito ma non e cambiato nulla
<mibofra_> naxil : prova a tigliere la configuraziobe per iptables
<mibofra_> experia : sudo alsamixer -V all
<mibofra_> Cosa ti da ?
<naxil> come?
<naxil> iptables -t nat -F?
<mibofra_> Si
<mibofra_> O cancelli i conf a mano
<experia> AlsaMixer v1.0.25 Card: HD-Audio Generic   Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI
<mibofra_> I canali sono tutti al massimo experia ?
<naxil> dove scrive iptables?
<experia> nella schermata non c' è la possiabil++
<experia> *possibilita di gestire i canali
<mibofra_> experia con i tasti freccia...
<mibofra_> naxil : /etc e poi non ricordo in questo momento
<experia> a ok...ho selezionato con f6 la scheda
<naxil> mibofra?? ma se metto vmware posso avviare windows da una partizione esistente con windows vero?
<experia> c'è tipo una seconda scheda con chip Realtek ALC269VC  dove posso gestire i canali
<mibofra_> no , ma naxil , non perdere le speranze
<experia> solo che quella scheda non è quella di default
<naxil> si dai.. riavvio
<naxil> e uso connectify
<mibofra_> No
<mibofra_> Dai :))
<naxil> senti.. dai.. networkmanager e' fatto per connettersi non per condividere.. e' fatto molto male
<mibofra_> Scusa se funziona da me , perché non dovrebbe andare da te ?
<naxil> non ti fa capire quando una connessione e' in uscita o quando e' in entrata..
<mibofra_> Da me funziona tutto egregiamente naxil
<naxil> oddio.. mibofra.. ma su eth2 non ho il gateway cmq.. l'ho lasciato in bianco
<mibofra_> Nel caso posso sepre passarti i conf dellema mia connessione che dovrebbe andar bene
<mibofra_> *della mia
<naxil> ascolta.. ma se su un pc si usa condividi .. sull'altro va usato dhcp?
<mibofra_> Si
<mibofra_> Guarda ho provato adesso ed il mio 3DS si connette
<naxil> ecco.. la mia condivisione internet da internetkey a ethernet non accetta dhcp.. sto provando come dici te tra pc e notebook
<naxil> si ma te hai il router giusto?
<experia> sai come posso far diventere default la seconda scheda audio??
<mibofra_> Un attimo gente :))
<naxil> vado a mangiare
<naxil> ciaoooo
<naxil> cmq si va tra pc e pc
<naxil> con dhcp.. ora poi riprovo come dici te.. pero la cosa che si chiede la pass da solo non mi torna
<mibofra_> naxil : se usi lo stesso metodo di condivisione sia sul pcche sul portatile , non dovresti aver probelmi
<mibofra_> experia: vai in impostazioni audio > hardware
<naxil> ok
<experia> in lubuntu non ce un "impostazioni audio"
<experia> almeno non lo trovoù
<mibofra_> naxil : cioè , disabiliti iptables anche sul fisso e lo connetti con la chiavetta internet , poi vai sul network manager e nella connessione cablata per eth2 metti ipv4 condiviso ipv6 ignora (tutto questo a cavo scollegato) salvi l connessione e riconnetti con il cavo il portatile al fisso . Sul portatile abilita ipv4 condiviso nella wifi ad hoc , ipv6 disabilutato , metti se vuoi una password di rete e salvi , fai connettere il portatile alla sua co
<mibofra_> experia : in giro ci sará , non lo trovi nel menù del suono ?
<experia> solitamente nella barra c'è l' icona che permette di entrare nel settaggio del suon0 .....io non c'e l'ho...nei menu settaggio di sitstema non c'è nulla che riguarda il suono
<experia> ho letto la documentazione di alsamixer e non mi pare ci sia un modo di scegliere quale scheda mettere di default
<mibofra_> experia : cerca che troverai il gestore :)
<Kronhos> buna sera a tutti
<Kronhos> sono nuovo su linux
<Kronhos> e stavo cercando di avvicinarmi a Ubuntu
<Kronhos> ma sorgono molti problemi
<mibofra_> Allora guarda qui
<mibofra_> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mibofra_> E
<mibofra_> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mibofra_> :)
<Kronhos> ho già letto molte guide ma nessuna riesce a risolvermi i problemi che riscontro
<Kronhos> faccio un esempio cerco di scaricare wine
<mibofra_> Ok
<Kronhos> ma si blocca a 70 MB
<mibofra_> Oh
<mibofra_> Prova co sudo apt-get install wine da terminale
<Kronhos> penso che faccia lo stesso problema
<Kronhos> adesso provo
<mibofra_> Prova lo stesso
<Kronhos> però wine non è l'unico
<Kronhos> anche gli aggionamenti non vanno
<mibofra_> La connessione di rete ?
<Kronhos> ho fatto partire la stringa
<Kronhos> mi dice che deve scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<Kronhos> la connessione va
<Kronhos> però credo che ci sia qualcosa che non gli piaccia
<mibofra_> Mah , prova a reinstallare
<Kronhos> è la quarta volta che l'ho installo
<Kronhos> ma niente i prblemi sono sempre gli stessi
<Davide_G> Kronhos, come lo hai disinstallato wine?
<experia> mibofra_ :niente non lo trovo ho tentato pure di installarne uno ma non funziona...ti ringrazio per l' aiuto ma credo installerò xubuntu...anche se non rieco a capacitarmi come mai su ubuntu e xubuntu funzioni e su lubuntu no...
<leosacc> buona cena a tutti  :)
<enzotib> buonasera
<Fetentone> mica sapete se è possibile spostare la prima partizione primaria e assegnare ad un'altra partizione secondaria la funzione di partizione primaria prima?
<enzotib> Fetentone, no, le partizioni primarie e logiche (non secondarie) non possono essere cambiate
<enzotib> che io sappia
<Fetentone> ciao enzotib... volevo cercare di risparmiarmi un bel casino da fare, ma come vedo, non ho ome rimediare
<enzotib> Fetentone, ma qual è il problema?
<Fetentone> mi sposto in chat
<Fetentone> e te lo dico
<enzotib> ok
<al2> ciao a tutti. per qualche motivo ho xorg che va ad oltre il 50% rendendo il pc lentissimo. tutto questo se avvio firefox. Qualche consiglio?!
<mari_> scusate, ho scaricato il file per istallare lubuntu, mi compare come file.rar, ora non capisco come fare il cd, devo decomprimere il file e poi scrivere tutto su cd, ma un cd boot ?
<enzotib> mari_, dove l'hai preso sto file?
<enzotib> al2, solo con firefox?
<mari_> ho scaricato dal sito
<enzotib> mari_, quale
<al2> enzotib, se chiudo firefox il pc torna normale.....
<al2> con firefox aperto si blocca l'intero pc
<enzotib> al2, ma con qualunque sito?
<mari_> lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386
<naxil> mibofra_, ..
<mari_> ho seguito le istruzioni di ubunto.org
<naxil> ciao
<al2> enzotib, si, specie se ci sono cose con java o flash, ma appena si apre già Xorg appare fra i processi e va dal 20 al 49% e poiaumenta
<enzotib> mari_, dammi un indirizzo preciso
<enzotib> al2, è una versione standard di firefox, e di ububtu?
<al2> enzotib, ubuntu normale, sistema operativo lubuntu
<enzotib> al2, prova a chiudere firefox e lanciarlo da terminale con firefox -P
<enzotib> al2, poi crea un nuovo profilo e vedi se fa lo stesso problema
<al2> enzotib, ho già creato un nuovo profilo.... stesso problema
<mari_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO, pc 32 bit standard image disc
<enzotib> al2, hai installato qualche estensione di firefox?
<al2> enzotib, si, ma con nuovo profilo e nessuna estensione caricata.... stesso problema
<enzotib> mari_, il file che scarichi da lì è un ISO, non è un RAR
<mari_> il mio pc me lo fa vedere come rar ! comunque che devo fare ?
<enzotib> mari_, e poi perché la Alternate?
<enzotib> al2, potresti provare con un nuovo utente
<enzotib> al2, altrimenti non so
<mari_> perché ho un pc vecchio, non ci capisco nulla, ma pare che sia meglio, ho poca ram
<enzotib> mari_, quanta?
<mari_> 248
<mari_> non mi istalla ubuntu 12, allora mi hanno detto di provare con la 10.04, ma non c'è più, allora oggi mi hanno detto di provare lubuntu
<naxil> ce l'hooooooooooooooooooooooooo fattttttttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<enzotib> mari_, clicca qui: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso
<enzotib> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> scusate
<mari_> ho cliccato, mi pare proprio il file che ho scaricato e il mio pc me lo apre sempre con win rar
<mari_> oppure con altro, posso scegliere
<enzotib> mari_, 1) il file non lo devi aprire, lo devi masterizzare come immagine su un CD
<enzotib> mari_, 2) che te lo apra winrar, non significa che sia un rar
<mari_> ah, ecco, lo fa. ma deve essere un boot disc ?
<enzotib> mari_, sì, ma non credo che tu debba specificarlo
<mari_> è inutile che provo a istallare ubuntu su un pc vecchio, giusto ? vado direttamente con lubunto ? avevo provato a istallare ma mi dava un errore, kernel rilevava un cpu i386... e non x86...
<mari_> mi hanno dato pareri diversi, quindi non mi è chiaro..
<mari_> intanto ho fatto il cd, grazie
<Guest27358> salve
<Guest27358> non riesco ad far andare l'audio su Starcraft2 in playonlinux
<Guest27358> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Guest27358> in pratica non riesco a aggiungere i driver alsa sul config di wine
<Guest57543> enzotib, sono Fetentone... mi sà che ho bisogno di te...
<Guest57543> il mio pc si avvia solo da Win e io adesso sto in live
<enzotib> Guest57543, la solita procedura di ripristino di grub
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mari_> è inutile che provo a istallare ubuntu su un pc vecchio, giusto ? vado direttamente con lubunto ? avevo provato a istallare ma mi dava un errore, kernel rilevava un cpu i386... e non x86... mi hanno dato pareri diversi, quindi non mi è chiaro...
<micheg> sera
<mari_> ciao
<al2> ciao a tutti. per qualche motivo ho xorg che va ad oltre il 50% rendendo il pc lentissimo. tutto questo se avvio firefox. Qualche consiglio?!
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. ho usato synaptic e ho aggiornato la lista pacchetti: mi da questo errore ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1346334/ ). Qualcuno può aitarmi a risolvere?
<dod> kiefer
<kiefer> dod: hi
<Fetentone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dod> riaggiorni domani. e' il tipico errore di quando i server sono off line.
<kiefer> dod: grazie
<dod> in alternativa invece del server principale puoi usare quello italiano o vice versa cambiandolo dal gestore pacchetti.
<dod> in genere basta aspettare che tornino online.
<kiefer> dod: per curiosità mi puoi indicare come cambiare il server?
<dod> kiefer aprendo il gestore pacchetti dovresti avere le opzioni e di li anche quella che riguarda la selezione del server. non sono piu' specifico perche' uso kubuntu.
<dod> ha un desktop diverso e un gestore diverso. con le stesse funzioni pero'.
<krill_> ciaoooo?
<dod> kiefer se finora han funzionato bene non toccare nulla. ogni tanto ai server gli fanno manutenzione e li mettono offline. dura poco.
<krill_> scusate, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a capire come posso installare dei plug-in su audacious? è il mio primo giorno su ubuntu!
<dod> benvenuto. io no. non lo uso.
<krill_> ah! e cosa mi suggeriresti invece? miserve qualcosa simile a winamp per questioni chenonsto a dire
<krill_> :)
<naxil> krill vlc
<naxil> c'e' vlc su ubuntu tale e quale a quello di winzoz
<krill_> si appunto... solo che mi serve winamp
<krill_> ho già vlc :)
<krill_> utente mac
<kiefer> dod: troppo tardi, da server italiano ho usato server generale. Vediamo che succede. Intanto ho capito come fare :-) Grazie di nuovo - Se interessa a qualcuno: Impostazioni - Repository - scaricare da: ( e li scegliete)
<krill_> vabè allora niente plug-ins per cambiare la skin di audacious
<krill_> ?
<naxil> non credo
<naxil> ma hai visto se c'e' winamp nei repo?
<krill_> ho visto e pare di no...
<krill_> certo, magari mi sbaglio ma da quel che vedo. semmai avessi un link tu da passarmi ti sarei grata
<naxil> krill ma sono cosi importatni le skin?
<krill_> no, vorrei dargli un aspetto più winamp perfavorire l'uso ad un utente particolare
<naxil> hai visto vlc?
<krill_> forse non è possibile? era giusto un tentativo...
<krill_> si certo vlc is nice
<naxil> vlc e' simile a winamp.. fa audio e' video
<krill_> mmmnon proprio
<krill_> l'ordine delle canzoni, un po di differenze di interfaccia
<krill_> ora approfondisco megliovlc. viva winamp da parte di dawind
<krill_> ciao e grazie
<janie> Ciao...c'è nessuno?
<janie> avrei bisogno di un aiutino con i driver della scheda audio :)
<jester-> !nessuno | janie
<ubot-it> janie: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<janie> comunque avevo windows, ho formattato ed installato ubuntu
<janie> i driver free sono stati aggiornati in automatico
<janie> ma l'audio continua a non andare...riesco ad abbassare ed alzare il volume, ma non sento comunque nulla
<janie> la versione di ubuntu è la 12.10 ;)
<leosacc> sera raga
<janie> sera
<janie> @leosacc hai effettuato l'accesso ora quindi non credo che tu abbia potuto leggere quello che ho scritto prima ;)
<janie> te ne intendi di driver audio?
<leosacc> ciao janie , purtroppo caschi male  :(
<jester-> janie: vai in impostazioni audio e controlla il canale uscita
<leosacc> però posso provare se non c'è un esperto a disposizione...
<al2> ciao a tutti. per qualche motivo ho xorg che va ad oltre il 50% rendendo il pc lentissimo. tutto questo se avvio firefox. Qualche consiglio?!
<janie> @jester grazie mille ma non non so come fare...ahaha
<janie> vengo da windows,sono carta bianca
<janie> come faccio a controllare il canale d'uscita?
<jester-> janie: impostazioni audio-->audio-->uscita. se hai piu di un device prova a cambiarlo
<janie> un attimo che controllo allora ;)
<al2> janie, la 12.10 è purtroppo tristemente famosa per i problemi con i driver audio.... potresti provare la 12.04
<janie> ahahah...era semplicissimo,mi ci sono incartata un pomeriggio intero
<al2> brava!!!
<janie> ho fatto il soundcheck e funziona... :)
<janie> grazie mille ^_^
<janie> posso farvi un'altra domanda semplice semplice? :P
<leosacc> scusate ho anche io una domanda: volevo visualizzare le variabili, e fin quì... nell'elenco però non trovo la variabile "histsize"
<leosacc> però richiamamdola c'è, perchè non la visualizzo?
<UbunGio> salve a tutti
<UbunGio> c'è qualcuno che può darmi 1 mano?
<janie> ragazzi grazie comunque,ho risolto anche con le cuffie...passo all'altro channel così non do fastidio a chi ha altre richieste,buona serata ;)
<UbunGio> almeno qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove posso chiedere delle info?
<leosacc> ciao UbunGio prova a postare, se qualcuno può e riesce...  :)
<UbunGio> si
<UbunGio> allora, uso ubuntu da poco e sono molto soddisfatto da linux, tanto che ho definitivamente eliminato windows
<UbunGio> ora vorrei installare xubuntu su un vecchio PC ( pentium III, 256 MB ram) e non ci riesco.
<UbunGio> Mi da un errore durante l'installazione...
<naxil> quale errore?
<UbunGio> Il Pc non è mio e chi lo usa non è molto competente, mi serve 1 distribuzione leggera ma con ambiente grafico
<leosacc> UbunGio, guarda quì: http://holocube.blogspot.it/2012/06/una-distro-linux-leggera-e-veloce.html
<UbunGio> se provo ad installare Lubuntu, non parte proprio l'installaz e mi da una serie d'errori,su schermata
<leosacc> no UbunGio , non ho visto la ram....
<UbunGio> quindi cosa mi consigli?
<leosacc> bè tu non hai sbagliato, Lubuntu è parecchio leggera e necessita di 200 mb di ram....
<UbunGio> e allora perchè non riesco?
<UbunGio> l'ho già install ad altri PC
<UbunGio> e a questo non va proprio...
<leosacc> UbunGio, http://www.puppylinux.it/
<UbunGio> ok provo puppy allora
<leosacc> UbunGio, quì c'è un elenco  http://ziogeek.com/distribuzioni-linux-leggere-e-pronte-all%E2%80%99uso/
<UbunGio> Leosacc l'installaz funziona come Ubuntu? cioè, da cd
<VercingeTorege> buonasera
<VercingeTorege> potreste darmi una mano con ubuntu?
<UbunGio> modifico il boot e lo faccio partire, giusto leosacc?
<leosacc> UbunGio, purtroppo non li ho testati, dovresti dare un occhio al relativo sito....cmq credo di si...
<UbunGio> leosacc sei stato davvero molto gentile, ti ringrazio del tempo che mi hai dedicato
<UbunGio> Grazie mille, ora ci provo.
<VercingeTorege> ciao leosacc
<UbunGio> notte a tutti
<leosacc> UbunGio, http://www.puppylinux.it/installazione/hd/ notte
<VercingeTorege> notte UbunGio
<leosacc> ciao VercingeTorege
<VercingeTorege> leosac potresti aiutarmi con un installazione?
<leosacc> VercingeTorege, proviamo....
<VercingeTorege> io installo tutto dal cd
<VercingeTorege> aggiorno l'intero sistema e non funziona
<leosacc> cosa stai installando?
<VercingeTorege> xubuntu
<leosacc> l'installazione va a buon fine?
<VercingeTorege> si, tutto ok
<VercingeTorege> riavvio e mi va tutto aff*
<VercingeTorege> mi da problemi d'avvio di ogni sorta
<leosacc> sottolineo che non conosco xubuntu, vediamo un attimo.....
<leosacc> ma non si riavvia
<leosacc> ?
<VercingeTorege> fa tutto alla perfezione
<VercingeTorege> solo che arrivato ad un certo punto mi si inchioda
<VercingeTorege> conosci qualche programma che mi faccia montare dei drive usb?
<leosacc> perchè non fa l'automount?
<VercingeTorege> non lo so
<VercingeTorege> può essere perchè è una chiavetta formattata per essere avviabile?
<leosacc> no
<VercingeTorege> però lsusb me la rileva tranquillamente
<VercingeTorege> se lancio il gestore dei dischi mi si impalla finchè non disinserisco la chiavetta
<VercingeTorege> poi quando finalmente carica la chiavetta me la legge anche se non è + inserita
<leosacc> ma è la stessa chaivetta con cui hai installato xubuntu?
<leosacc> perchè ho avuto dei problemi simili hai tuoi...
<VercingeTorege> no
<VercingeTorege> quello sono riuscito ad installarlo con un cd
<leosacc> il pc ha i requisiti minimi?
<VercingeTorege> vistò però che forse è troppo per l'hardware (visti anche i problemi che ti dicevo prima) pensavo di passare ad ubuntu 10.10
<VercingeTorege> la cui immagine è appunti sulla chiavetta
<VercingeTorege> guarda è un amd 64 2.8 ghz con 2 gb di ram
<leosacc> se la chiavetta è a posto (a livello hardware) non dovresti avere problemi...
<leosacc> i requisiti mi sembra che ci siano....
<VercingeTorege> io non so neanche perchè non me la monta in automatico
<VercingeTorege> ne lei ne un hd esterno
<VercingeTorege> gparted cerca le partizioni all'infinito
<VercingeTorege> e il gestore del disco non si apre finche non le stacco
<VercingeTorege> sai come posso fare a copiarmi un file dalla chiavetta tramite terminale?
<leosacc> se tu fai fdisk -l la vedi?
<VercingeTorege> niente
<VercingeTorege> la vedo con lsusb
<leosacc> non vedi niente?
<VercingeTorege> niente
<leosacc> neanche l'hard disk?
<VercingeTorege> niente di niente
<leosacc> metti davanti il "sudo"
<VercingeTorege> ok, quello mi mancava :)
<VercingeTorege> si la vedo
<leosacc> ok, quindi la rileva...ma tu non riesci a leggerla, giusto?
<VercingeTorege> adesso la vedo anche sulla scrivania
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-10
<VercingeTorege> mi ha aperto anche il gestore del disco
<leosacc> quindi è anche montata
<leosacc> ma tu cosa devi fare con la chaivetta?
<VercingeTorege> no
<leosacc> no cosa?
<VercingeTorege> devo copiarmi un'immagine per masterizzarla
<VercingeTorege> non è montata
<VercingeTorege> e non me la monta
<leosacc> se la vedi dalla scrivania è motata...
<VercingeTorege> no...
<leosacc> montiamola da terminale..
<VercingeTorege> e adesso sono sparite tutte le icone del desktop
<leosacc> apri il terminale...
<leosacc> vai nella directory "~"
<VercingeTorege> ?
<leosacc> home
<VercingeTorege> ci sono
<leosacc> mkdir iso
<VercingeTorege> ci copio l'immagine?
<leosacc> è il punto dove monteremo la chaivetta...
<VercingeTorege> ok
<leosacc> facendo fdisk -l dovresti avere un dev/sdb1, giusto?
<leosacc> sarebbe la chiavetta
<VercingeTorege> yes
<leosacc> ok
<leosacc> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/iso
<VercingeTorege> ok
<leosacc> sei nella cartella home? lo vedi con il comando pwd
<VercingeTorege> ok perfetto vedo il contenuto
<leosacc> dove lo vuoi copiare?
<VercingeTorege> adesso dovrei copiarmi l'immagine su un disco
<leosacc> masterizzare?
<VercingeTorege> dove è installato xubuntu
<VercingeTorege> adesso sto con una live perchè l'installazione non mi partiva più
<leosacc> quindi ora devi copiarlo nell'hard disk?
<VercingeTorege> si
<leosacc> dovrai montare anche quello allora
<VercingeTorege> poi riavviare, collegare un secondo masterizzatore riavviare la live e creare il nuovo disco di boot
<VercingeTorege> quello è montato da solo
<leosacc> no
<leosacc> al riavvio si smonta tutto
<VercingeTorege> non esiste assolutamente di lanciare l'installazione già da adesso vero?
<leosacc> esatto...
<leosacc> la chiavetta non è pronta per masterizzare, ha solo l'immagine iso giusto?
<leosacc> non master... ma installlare
<VercingeTorege> devo creare una chiavetta avviabile per una nuova installazione del sistema operativo
<leosacc> copia la iso prima....
<VercingeTorege> posso crearla solo sotto xubuntu 12.04 usando una iso di ubuntu 10.10
<leosacc> volevo farti installare unetbootin per creare l'immagine per l'installazione..
<VercingeTorege> dici che me lo prende?
<leosacc> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<VercingeTorege> sto provando a scaricarlo dal software center
<VercingeTorege> download in progress...
<leosacc> no, usa il terminale...
<leosacc> cmq se funziona...
<VercingeTorege> sta scaricando
<VercingeTorege> con questo creo una chiavetta avviabile no?
<leosacc> si
<leosacc> però devi copiare la iso da un'altra parte...
<VercingeTorege> dici che non riesco a vedere anche un'altra?
<leosacc> un'altra cosa?
<VercingeTorege> chiavetta
<leosacc> certo che la vedi...
<leosacc> spiegami bene se no non capisco...
<leosacc> tu hai una chiavetta da preparare per l'installazione, giusto?
<VercingeTorege> ok
<leosacc> a che ti serve ora l'altra?
<VercingeTorege> l'immagine è su un altra chiavetta
<leosacc> perfetto, allora collegala e montala in un altra cartella...
<VercingeTorege> è normale che ci metta tutto sto tempo?
<leosacc> a scaricare?
<VercingeTorege> no a montare un disco
<VercingeTorege> scusa chiavetta
<leosacc> no, dovrebbe essere molto veloce...
<leosacc> ma cosa fa?
<VercingeTorege> "dovrebbe"
<VercingeTorege> ho dato il comando che mi hai detto prima
<leosacc> cambiando ovviamenente l'sdb1...
<VercingeTorege> yes :)
<VercingeTorege> ma non gli è congeniale...
<leosacc> ha fatto?
<VercingeTorege> no
<leosacc> ma tu cosa vedi?
<VercingeTorege> la vedo su desktop ma non è possibile ancora montarla
<leosacc> allora la cartella l'hai creata giusto?
<VercingeTorege> device manager ancora non parte...
<VercingeTorege> si, ho creato la cartella
<leosacc> lascia perdere usiamo il terminale...
<VercingeTorege> vai
<leosacc> apri un secondo un'altro terminale
<leosacc> e dai:
<leosacc> alt...
<leosacc> unetbootin te lo ha scaricato?
<VercingeTorege> yes
<leosacc> parte?
<VercingeTorege> si
<leosacc> ok, chiudi il terminale che ti ho appena fatto aprire :)
<VercingeTorege> perfetto :)
<leosacc> come si chiama la periferica nuova?
<VercingeTorege> sdg
<leosacc> allora:
<leosacc> prima :
<leosacc> si trova in dev/sdg giusto?
<VercingeTorege> petta
<VercingeTorege> adesso mi da solo l'hard disk
<leosacc> l'altra chiavetta è ancora accessibile?
<VercingeTorege> no
<leosacc> caz*****
<leosacc> con sudo fdisk -l non vedi più chiavetta?
<VercingeTorege> è lentissima nella lettura
<VercingeTorege> no vedo solo il disco fisso del computer
<leosacc> il problema è serio....
<VercingeTorege> sono due giorni che ci provo
<leosacc> allora il problema è nato quando hai messo la 2 chaivetta....
<leosacc> staccale entrambe e attacca solo quella con l'immagine iso
<VercingeTorege> le vedo ancora sul deskrop :D
<leosacc> e cosa hai fatto?
<VercingeTorege> staccato le chiavette e reinserito solo quella con l'immagine
<leosacc> cmq se ci clicchi la riesci ad aprire?
<VercingeTorege> caricamento in corso...
<leosacc> essendo in live è più lento....
<VercingeTorege> impossibile monta "chiavetta" daemon is inhibited
<leosacc> fai con fdisk
<VercingeTorege> cioè
<leosacc> fdisk -l
<leosacc> c'è?
<VercingeTorege> si
<leosacc> ok, rimontala nella cartella che abbiamo creato prom
<leosacc> prima
<VercingeTorege> mi dice che sono presenti dei dati che devono essere scritti sul disco prima della rimozione
<leosacc> crea un'altra cartella e usa quella..
<VercingeTorege> mi rileva ancora le chiavette collegate
<leosacc> ma non ce n'è una sola?
<VercingeTorege> fisicamente si
<VercingeTorege> ma per il so sono ancora entrambe collegate
<leosacc> prova a montarla lo stesso su un altra cartella
<VercingeTorege> ma non la vedo con fdisk
<leosacc> devi provare a riavviare e rifare tutti i passaggi....
<VercingeTorege> se riavvio sono sicuro che non parte più
<leosacc> allora ti spiego cosa dovrai fare:
<VercingeTorege> prendo fisicamento il case e lo porto a spasso legato dietro l'auto?
<leosacc> heheheeh  :D
<leosacc> montando la chiavetta con l'immagine iso e il tuo hard disk (in 2 cartelle separate)
<naxil> VercingeTorege, ce l'ho fatta.. a fare il virtual ap.. che bello
<leosacc> per copiare l'immagine iso nell'hard disk
<VercingeTorege> naxil io invece ancora combatto
<VercingeTorege> prima mi dava 2 ore di tempo stimato
<leosacc> poi staccare questa chiavetta e attaccare quella per l'installazione
<naxil> cosa stai facendo?
<leosacc> formattarla con sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdaX  (sdaX è il nome della chiavetta)
<leosacc> infine installare unetbootin e preparare la chiavetta per l'installazione...
<VercingeTorege> leosacc anche da lsusb mi vede ancora tutte e due le chiavette collegate
<leosacc> sono un pò di passaggi ma puoi riuscirci.
<VercingeTorege> naxil sto ancora cercando di installare ubuntu su un computer
<leosacc> VercingeTorege, devi riavviare, si è impallato...
<VercingeTorege> hardware permettendo...
<leosacc> VercingeTorege, è chiaro quello che ho scritto?  (o provato ad esserlo il più possibile...
<leosacc> al limite domani su questo canale troverai o ancora me o qualcuno di molto più bravo....
<leosacc> ora vado a letto...
<VercingeTorege> chiarissimo leosacc
<VercingeTorege> buonanotte e grazie dell'aiuto :)
<leosacc> di nulla e buonanotte VercingeTorege   :)
<leosacc> buona notte a tutti
<VercingeTorege> naxil ma hai fatto un virtual access point?
<naxil> si
<naxil> notte
<pigeta> buongiorno
<pigeta> ho problemi con l'estreazione di un tar.bz2,il file in questione ha al interno file dirrectory sub-directory ecc...
<pigeta> quando cerco di estrarlo mi da una valanga di errori da terminale,mentre quando provo in modalità "gnome" il programma sistematicamente crasha.
<pigeta> cosa posso fare ?
<pigeta> adesso che ho cambiato il punto di estrazione mi da tar: ./usr/share/doc/python-xapian/examples: impossibile cambiare il proprietario all'UID 0 e al GID 0: Operazione non permessa
<pigeta> e cosi su tutti glil altri file,però vedo che sta estraendo i file
<enzotib> pigeta, dipende dai permessi dei file contenuti, da dove ti trovi come directory e se sei utente normale o root
<arez> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<papone1> ciao a tutti. Oggi presento 2 problemi: ho creato 2 account sul mio pc (uno per le mie figlie e uno per me), vorrei poter spegnere il pc senza dover terminare tutte le sessioni una ad una.
<papone1> secondo problema: ho una scheda audio integrata, funziona solo saltuariamente. Sono sicuro che sia un problema software. Mi loggo come utente e non va, termino sessione per cambiare utente e mi fa sentire i suoni di sistema, poi durante la sessione ancora silenzio assoluto. Problema rilevato dalla versione 11.10in avanti, con le precedenti funzionava tutto alla meraviglia. In alcuni casi il suon si riproduceva distorto, ma con alsa reloa
<papone1> anyone here?
<papone1> ciao a tutti. Oggi presento 2 problemi: ho creato 2 account sul mio pc (uno per le mie figlie e uno per me), vorrei poter spegnere il pc senza dover terminare tutte le sessioni una ad una.
<papone1> (10:46:24) papone1: secondo problema: ho una scheda audio integrata, funziona solo saltuariamente. Sono sicuro che sia un problema software. Mi loggo come utente e non va, termino sessione per cambiare utente e mi fa sentire i suoni di sistema, poi durante la sessione ancora silenzio assoluto. Problema rilevato dalla versione 11.10in avanti, con le precedenti funzionava tutto alla meraviglia. In alcuni casi il suon si riproduceva distort
<papone1> ciao a tutti. Oggi presento 2 problemi: ho creato 2 account sul mio pc (uno per le mie figlie e uno per me), vorrei poter spegnere il pc senza dover terminare tutte le sessioni una ad una.
<papone1> (10:46:24) papone1: secondo problema: ho una scheda audio integrata, funziona solo saltuariamente. Sono sicuro che sia un problema software. Mi loggo come utente e non va, termino sessione per cambiare utente e mi fa sentire i suoni di sistema, poi durante la sessione ancora silenzio assoluto. Problema rilevato dalla versione 11.10in avanti, con le precedenti funzionava tutto alla meraviglia. In alcuni casi il suon si riproduceva distort
<ErVito> e 3...
<papone1> :-D
<papone1> ci provo
<jester-> papone1: spiega come fai ad avere attivi 2 user contemporaneamente
<papone1> ???
<papone1> jester-: creo 2 account nella finestra account
<jester-> <papone1> ciao a tutti. Oggi presento 2 problemi: ho creato 2 account sul mio pc (uno per le mie figlie e uno per me), vorrei poter spegnere il pc senza dover terminare tutte le sessioni una ad una.
<papone1> e all'avvio mi chiede con quale account accedere al sistema operativo
<jester-> papone1: solo un user per volta accede
<jester-> papone1: quindi che centra: dover terminare tutte le sessioni una ad una.
<papone1> veramente sull'icona in alto a destra mi compaiono tutti gli utenti creati e lo spunta su quelli che hanno fatto il log.
<papone1> poi se boglio spegnere il pc devo entrare in ogni log e terminare
<jester-> papone1: secondo punto resetta gnome e unity
<jester-> papone1: che distro hai
<papone1> volendo fare un parallelo con win, se più utentu sono lkoggati, chiede se si vuole forzare l'arresto e poi spegne il pc
<jester-> papone1: quale tarocco di distro
<papone1> distro 12-10
<jester-> papone1: spegni normale dall'icona
<jester-> gli ultri user, se non hai fatto qulche cosa di strano non centrano
<papone1> se vado su arresta e spegni il pc mi porta alla schermata dei login se ci sono altri utenti che hanno fatto il login
<jester-> papone1: perchè non fai spegni ma termina sessoine
<jester-> sessione
<papone1> vorrei poter spegnere il pc senza dover terminare ogni sessione ad una ad una
<jester-> papone1: apri un terminale e dai sudo halt
<jester-> papone1: c'è spegni e termina sessione
<papone1> jester-: comprendo ceh tu abbia a che fare con ogni genere di utenti. in queste chat, ma tra -termina sessione -arresta -sospendi e -riavvia riesco a scegliere
<papone1> :-D
<jester-> !unityreset | papone1
<ubot-it> papone1: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !gnomereset | papone1
<ubot-it> papone1: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> papone1: cancella pure la cartella .compiz-1 e se hai òa dock pirla o simile toglila
<papone1> ho una installazione pulita pulita di ubuntu 12-10 fatta da zero.
<papone1> comunque procedo con l'unity reset
<jester-> papone1: èure gnomereset e sega .compi-1
<papone1> jester-: non trovo sega :-D... scherzavo. Non ho dock o simili.
<papone1> Ho cancellato le cartelle che mi avete detto
<papone1> ora provo a riavviare
<jester-> papone1: basta un termina sessione
<papone> jester-: ho cancellato i file di configurazione, ho riavviato, alla scehrmata di log in si sentono i battiti di tamburo... ma nella sessione di lavoro silenzio totale.
<jester-> papone: ??
<papone> jester-: sì, poco fa parlavamo del problema audio del mio pc che non si sente
<papone> jester-: o che non si spegne
<jester-> papone: vai in configurazione audio e setta in uscita il dev giusto
<papone> ma è normale avere tanti errori di sistema?
<papone> prima non mi capitava
<papone> evidentemente no digerisce più utenti sulla stessa macchina
<papone> PS capita anche che ci siano problemi di scheda video se ci passo da un utente all'altro...
<papone> se passo da un utente all'altro
<matteo__> ragazzi il problema con le porte usb persiste.. ho pure cambiato kernel e reinstallato i driver da capo ma niente
<matteo__> che ne pensate?
<cristian_c> matteo_, sempre per la webcam?
<cristian_c> o era la stampante?
<matteo__> cristian_c, la stampante
<cristian_c> uhm
<matteo__> vorrei evitare la formattazione ma...
<cristian_c> matteo_, hai controllato i log di cups?
<matteo__> cristian_c, no spiegami
<cristian_c> matteo_, ti avevo già speigato come fare
<matteo__> cristian_c, no i log non so cosa siano
<matteo__> dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> matteo_, a parte che ti avevo già spiegato dettagliatamente come fare, ripeto
<cristian_c> vain /va7log/cups e controlla i file di log
<cristian_c> */var/log/cups
<matteo__> cristian_c, no ti giuro di no
<matteo__> procedo
<cristian_c> mah
<matteo__> cristian_c, ok ci sono che faccio?
<cristian_c> matteo_, ci dovrebbero essere tre file di log. Postali
<matteo__> cristian_c, i nomi dei file dici? ce ne sono più di tre
<matteo__> accesslog
<matteo__> errorlog
<cristian_c> mateo_, si, ovviamente non paro dei file di archivio :)
<matteo__> page log
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> postali
<matteo__> poi ci sono file con gli stessi nomi ma gz
<matteo__> mi ridai il link per i post
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lascia perdere gli archivi .gz
<matteo__> cristian_c, te li posto tutti assieme?
<cristian_c> anche tre link separati va bene
<matteo__> ok sopra ti scrivo il nome del file
<matteo__> primo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347398/
<matteo__> secondo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347400/
<matteo__> page_log è vuoto
<cristian_c> matteo_, nel secondo log sono usciti degli errori
<matteo__> nel file error_log dici?
<cristian_c> sì
<matteo__> cristian_c, dimmi
<matteo__> cristian_c, ho letto ma non capisco cosa riguardino della stampante
<matteo__> cristian_c, sembrano problemi di comunicazione con la stampante
<cristian_c> matteo_, ma non ho capito di quali driver si parli
<cristian_c> matteo_, i driver credo siano già preinstallati
<matteo__> li ho aggiornati
<cristian_c> cioè?
<matteo__> la stampante è una Epson Stylus SX230
<matteo__> ho aggiornato i driver con il seguente pacchetto:
<matteo__> epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<cristian_c> matteo_, da dove l'hai preso?
<matteo__> oddio non ricordo il nome del sito
<cristian_c> quando hai fatto ciò?
<matteo__> aspe che guardo
<matteo__> ieri sera
<matteo__> come visualizzo i file nascosti in kde?
<cristian_c> matteo_, immagino sempre con Ctrl+h
<matteo__> cristian_c, no ho risolto : ALT + .
<cristian_c> matteo_, posta la finestra delle proprietà della stampante
<cristian_c> !image | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<matteo__> ecco ho scaricato da qui: http://www.openprinting.com/printers
<cristian_c> matteo_, chi te lo ha suggerito?
<matteo__> un altro nel canale
<matteo__> le finestre delle proprietà sono diverse
<matteo__> quale posto?
<cristian_c> matteo_, in che senso sono diverse?
<matteo__> cristian_c, ci sono quattro finestre: Impostazioni - Criteri - Opzioni stampante -Opzioni operazione
<matteo__> quale posto?
<cristian_c> matteo_, pensavo ci fosse Generale, quindi posta Impostazioni
<matteo__> ti posto tutto
<matteo__> cristian_c, prima : http://imagebin.org/235323
<matteo__> cristian_c,  seconda:  http://imagebin.org/235324
<cristian_c> matteo_, Fai clic su Abilita
<matteo__> cristian_c, terza prima parte:  http://imagebin.org/235325
<matteo__> cristian_c,  terza seconda parte: http://imagebin.org/235326
<matteo__> cristian_c, quarta prima parte: http://imagebin.org/235327
<matteo__> cristian_c, quarta seconda parte: http://imagebin.org/235328
<matteo__> è tutto
<matteo__> dimmi
<cristian_c> matteo_, già detto
<matteo__> si ho spuntato abilita
<cristian_c> e poi?
<matteo__> poi ho applicato le modifiche
<matteo__> che faccio?
<cristian_c> fai una prova
<matteo__> cioè?
<matteo__> accendo la stampante?
<cristian_c> sì
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> se cade la connessione aspettami
<matteo__> cristian_c, visto?
<matteo__> che casino
<cristian_c> visto che?
<matteo__> cade la connessione
<matteo__> appena accendo la stampante
<matteo__> e per di piùla stampante non funziona
<cristian_c> matteo_, disinstalla i driver
<cristian_c> gli ultimi che hai installato
<matteo__> lo scanner poi non ne parliamo
<matteo__> ok
<cristian_c> matteo_, non mi ricordo bene, ma su windows come va la stampante?
<matteo__> non l'ho installata proprio
<cristian_c> lol
<matteo__> comunque ho il cd di installazione
<cristian_c> una prova nonfarebbe male
<cristian_c> per scongiurare l'esistenza di un problema hardware
<matteo__> elimino anche la stampante?
<matteo__> ok disinstallata
<matteo__> ora che faccio?
<matteo__> devo riformattare?
<cristian_c> sì, elimina la stampante e riaggiungila
<matteo__> senza installare i driver?
<cristian_c> vediamo una cosa
<cristian_c> matteo_, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> così, per toglierti i dubbi
<matteo__> a stampante accesa?
<cristian_c> spegnila se vuoi
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> ti posto tutto
<cristian_c> no, accendila, scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<matteo__> ok
<cristian_c> ho scritto una capperata
<matteo__> però aspetta qui che mi ricollego
<matteo_> cristian_c, ecco il post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347507/
<matteo_> comunque stesso problema
<matteo__> cristian_c, mi vedi?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<matteo__> ah ecco sono connesso
<matteo__> cosa ne pensi allora?
<cristian_c> matteo_, la stampante è installata, quindo non devi installare nessun driver
<cristian_c> guarda con i tuoi occhi:
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 5: Dev 4, If 1, Class=print, Driver=usblp, 480M
<cristian_c> matteo_, ora occorre provare a stampare e poi posta error_log
<matteo__> cristian_c, se accendo la stampante cade la connessione
<matteo__> e la stampante non stampa
<matteo__> comunque ti trattieni ancora?
<cristian_c> volevo sapere il risultato del log aggiornato
<cristian_c> ora che hai i driver di default
<matteo__> allora aspetta qui arrivo
<matteo__> devo però aggiungere la stampante perché non cìè
<matteo__> cristian_c, ora con i driver di default non vede il modello Sx230 ma Sx215 fa lo stesso?
<matteo__> cristian_c, ??
<matteo__> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> sì
<matteo__> ho aggiunto il modello 251
<matteo__> *215
<cristian_c> matteo_, come poteva esserci lo stesso problema se non avevi aggiunto alcuna stampante? XD
<matteo__> cristian_c, no mi riferivo a prima
<matteo__> mi sono spiegato male
<matteo__> cristian_c, ascolta la stampante funziona
<matteo__> e la connessione non cade...
<cristian_c> come hai fatto?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> :D
<matteo__> cristian_c, come mi hai detto.. driver di default
<matteo__> visto che ci siamo
<matteo__> procediamo con lo scanner
<cristian_c> perché? All'inizio di tutto questo casino non avevi i driver di default?
<cristian_c> non capisco
<matteo__> cristian_c, infatti
<matteo__> nemmeno io
<cristian_c> l'altrgo giorno avevi i driver di default, però il casino ce l'avevi
<matteo__> mah
<cristian_c> chissà cosa avevi fatto
<cristian_c> :D
<matteo__> cristian_c, gia ora che mi ci fai pensare
<matteo__> procediamo con lo scanner??
<cristian_c> sì
<matteo__> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> il tuo modello è sx230, giusto?
<matteo__> giusto
<cristian_c> matteo_, basta andare sul sito di sane e controllare
<matteo__> cioè?
<matteo__> sane cos'è?
<cristian_c> matteo_, sto cercando
<cristian_c> matteo_, tu sei mattly?
<cristian_c> lol
<papone> non mi suona più il pc!!!! Sento i tamburi quando compare la schermata di log in, ma poi nella sessione di lavoro non funziona l'audio
<cristian_c> papone, se metti du un cd, lo suona?
<cristian_c> su
<papone> cristian_c: bhe, in effeti nonho provato con un cd, ma file mp3, you tube, applicazioni sonore.... non si sente niente
<cristian_c> ok
<papone> cristian_c: credi ceh con un cd possa cambiare?
<cristian_c> direi di no
<cristian_c> pensavo che magari non sentivi soltanto i suoni di sistema
<cristian_c> papone, apri alsamixer
<cristian_c> papone, e anche la finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<papone> cristian_c: testing.... no, non funziona neanche con un cd
<papone> cristian_c: ho provato ma comunque riproviamo
<papone> cristian_c: che finestra intendi per la configurazione dell'audio? quella del pannello di controllo?
<cristian_c> papone, apri entrambe le applicazioni
<cristian_c> sì
<papone> cristian_c:  alsamixer aperto
<papone> cristian_c: audio aperto
<cristian_c> !image | papone
<ubot-it> papone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<papone> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/235329
<papone> ubot-it: http://imagebin.org/235329
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<papone> ubot-it: what is a bot?
<ubot-it> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<papone> !image | papone
<ubot-it> papone, please see my private message
<papone> giocherello nel frattempo
<papone> e imparo cose nuove heheehehe
<cristian_c> papone, vedendo la prima immagine, penso di aver trovato il problema
<papone> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> papone, seleziona l'altro device nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<cristian_c> attualmente hai selezionato spdif
<papone> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> hai selezionato l'uscita analogica?
<papone> cristian_c: ero sicuro di aver già provato altre volte, ma pazienza. Questo spiega anche perchè a volte invece di suoni puliti escono suoni distorti? In pratica che ho fatto?
<papone> cristian_c: risolto
<cristian_c> avevi selezionato il dispositivo sbagliato :D
<cristian_c> non sentivi il suono uscire dalle casse perché non le avevi selezionate :)
<cristian_c> papone, era abbastanza semplice :)
<papone> :-(a volte si pensa di averc capito qualcosa e poi si fanno queste figure barbine
<papone> grazie a tutta la comunità
<papone> secondo quesito: ho creato 2 utenti (figlie e papone), perchè non posso spegnere la macchina senza aver terminato tutte le sessioni? E perchè passando da una sessione all'altra ho problemi di grafica(sfarfallii, linee che compaiono all'improvviso, ecc)?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | papone
<ubot-it> papone: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> papone, ad esempio non ho capito bene il primo quesito
<micheg> c'è un motivo valdio per cui la calcolatrice di kde non ha la radice quadra e mi obbliga a fare x ^ 0,5
<cristian_c> micheg, hai provato se puoi scrivere direttamente la funzione?
<micheg> no vabbè posso fare pure l'elevamento a potenva inversa però è un crollo di usabilità non avere un pulsante per la radice quadra
<micheg> secco
<micheg> potenza
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> micheg, in realtà il bottone c'è :)
<micheg> e dov'è?
<cristian_c> micheg, ho visto uno screenshot di kcalc e il bottone c'è
<micheg> se in kde3
<cristian_c> vicino a '7' e '/'
<micheg> ce l'ho sotto gli occhi ho messo una kubuntu pure io
<micheg> per stare vicino a chi soffre ;-)
<cristian_c> lol
<micheg> avrai visto una vecchia versione
<cristian_c> non credo a una regressione
<micheg> ti devo fare uno shot dello schermo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> quale versione di kcalc stai usando?
<micheg> quella di kubuntu 12.10 ho usato kde in passato con slackware su kde 3 e qualcosa kcalc aveva la radice quadrata lo ben ricordo
<micheg> ora no
<micheg> ho cercato su internet pare dal 2004
<micheg> deve fare un elevamento a potenza inverso
<micheg> che mi sta pure bene
<micheg> però mi tocca premere 2 tasti invece di 1!
<cristian_c> micheg, che versione di kcalc?
<cristian_c> 4.9.2?
<micheg> 2.11 con kde 4.9.2
<cristian_c> > The supported operators are the usual, plus parenthesis, and ** which is power. If you want a square root, just use **0.5. If you want, I can add something more obvious.
<cristian_c> This is a regression from KCalc. If somebody wants a square root in KCalc, they see the square root button and hit it. If somebody wants power in KCalc, they see the button and hit it.
<micheg> qui lo shot  http://goo.gl/iM4Cl
<cristian_c> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75571
<micheg> se reintroducono il bottone, ok a me basterebbe pure un pulsante per le formule personalizzate e uno ci mette **0.5
<ubot-it> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugs.kde.org: timed out
<micheg> si è dal 2004 siamo nel 2012
<ErVito> ehhh, questa caccade
<micheg> farò installare alla tipa galculator anche se è gtk pace dai
<micheg> tanto in kubuntu anche le gtk sono ben integrate
<micheg> tira su solo libglade
<cristian_c> micheg, devo approfondire :)
<cristian_c> nel caso, ti farò sapere
<micheg> ma frega cazzi tiro giù i sorgenti di kcalc e il bottone ce lo metto
<fleurtherock> ciao a cosa servolo le chiavi pubbliche e le chiavi gpg
<fleurtherock> ?
<danilo> salve qualcuno mi puo aiutare a preparare la pendrive per l'istallazione di ubuntu
<nicotano> danilo usa unetbootin
<nicotano> danilo, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Guest5737> salve, non riesco ad attivare gnome desktop environment sul mio notebook con ubuntu 12.04. qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<danilo> mi sono scaricato ubuntu precise e messo sulla chiavetta ma ora come posso fare per istallarlo sul pc?
<enzotib> danilo, come lo hai messo sulla chiavetta?
<enzotib> Guest5737, intendi che vuoi usare gnome shell?
<nicotano> danilo, devi avviare il pc con la chiavetta già inserita nella porta usb, predisponi  il BIOS affinché il device usc sia il primo  a fare il boot
<nicotano> USB** no usc
<Guest5737> uso già gnome, ma non riesco ad attivare gnome desktop enviroment. l'ho scaricato ma gnome mi parte in modo classico
<enzotib> Guest5737, ma che cosa significa?
<Guest5737> enzotib, probabilmente è come dici tu. non riesco ad usare gnome shell
<enzotib> Guest5737, cosa hai scaricato di preciso?
<Guest5737> gnome desktop environment
<danilo> grazie della tua attenzione..allora mi sono scaricato precise da ubuntu.it e copiata sulla pendrive,se la faccio partire dal boot non la vede, salto un passagio sicuramente.
<danilo> dovrei prepararla
<enzotib> Guest5737, hai scaricato queste tre parole? :)
<Guest5737> enzotib, si
<enzotib> lol
<nicotano> danilo usa unetbootin per trasferire la iso sulla penna, questa è bene sia già formattata in fat 32 e resa bootabile
<enzotib> Guest5737, e in che modo lo hai scaricato?
<Guest5737> da ubuntu center
<attackment> giorno
<enzotib> Guest5737, devi installare gnome shell
<danilo> ok. ma da dove ? unetbootin
<nicotano> danilo, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  c'è anche per windows
<Guest5737> enzotib, è già installato
<danilo> ok provo,,grazie grazie
<enzotib> Guest5737, ok, allora al login trovi un pallino bianco vicino al tuo username, cliccaci su e scegli gnome
<nicotano> danilo, in quella pagina trovi anche le istruzioni
<danilo> sto scaricando
<Guest5737> enzotib, è quello con cui sono entrato adesso
<Guest5737> enzotib, ma vedo i classici pannelli in alto e in basso
<enzotib> Guest5737, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !image | Guest5737
<ubot-it> Guest5737: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> Guest5737, magari la scheda grafica non è sufficiente a reggere gnome-shell
<Guest5737> enzotib, cavolo un i7 non supporta gnome-shell?
<enzotib> Guest5737, allo stai sbagliando qualcosa, vediamo lo screenshot
<Guest5737> enzotib, http://imagebin.org/235340
<enzotib> Guest5737, che versione di ubuntu è?
<Guest5737> enzotib, 12.04
<enzotib> Guest5737, esegui questo comando in un terminale, e copia tutto quello che viene fuori su pastebin: dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^gnome/ { print $2 }'
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest5737
<ubot-it> Guest5737: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest5737> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347866/
<enzotib> Guest5737, ora questo: grep '^\(Name\|Exec\)=' /usr/share/xsessions/*
<Guest5737> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347868/
<enzotib> Guest5737, e tu sei partito con GNOME vero? non con GNOME Classic
<Guest5737> enzotib, si ... delle 3 opzioni di gnome la prima
<enzotib> Guest5737, la prima rispetto a quale ordine?
<Guest5737> la prima è gnome, la seconda gnome classic e la terza gnome non effect
<Guest5737> enzotib, poi le varie opzioni di unity
<enzotib> Guest5737, ok, intendevi la prima di come appaiono al login, che io non ricordo
<Guest5737> enzotib, si. Però adesso devo staccare, spero di ricollegarmi più tardi. grazie per il momento
<enzotib> ok
<Lunotto> Ciao a tutti
<mapreri> 'giorno
<dario_> ciao
<mapreri> ho installato dolphin in quantal (sotto unity), ma la ricerca non funziona (fallendo con il messaggio "protocollo non valido"). ricordo che su precise ha cominciato a funzionare quando ho installato kubuntu-desktop. qualcuno conosce il pacchetto in cui è implementata la ricerca?
<jester-> mapreri: è peace il dutur di kde
<majin> buon pomeriggio a tutti!ho mio figlio che vuole mettere gli effetti speciali ai suoi video tipo alla dragon ball z!come posso fare su ubuntu 12.04?grazie urgente!
<mapreri> jester-: sinceramente non so cosa sia un dutur, e cercando peace non vedo pacchetti che abbiano a che fare con la ricerca..
<mapreri> :/
<jester-> mapreri: dutur=dottore peace=utente peace- che di solito staziona in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> ah, lol
<mapreri> :D
<mapreri> oki ;)
<mapreri> jester-: lì c'è, ora aspettiamolo :)
<manudelso> ciao!! quale programma consigliate per scaricare film con ubuntu 12 04 tls ?
<majin> nessuno sa darmi una risposta?
<jester-> manudelso: vai in #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi a peace- è lui l'epserto
<manudelso> ok grazie jester!!
 * nicotano  saluta
<manudelso_> scusate è andata via la connessione .dicevamo per scaricare cosa mi conviene fare?
<DD3my> buonasera a tutti
<micheg> ciao
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> non riesco a leggere un floppy con ubuntu 12.04
<shez_> come posso risolvere??
<shez_> ce nessuno?
<shez_> ho un problema con il floppy disk che ubuntu sembra vedere ma non mi ci accedere aiuto....
<jester-> shez_: lo vedi a sinsitra nel filemanager?
<jester-> ma ancora il floppyno esiste?
<shez_> jester, si
<shez_> il pc è vecchio
<jester-> shez_: infilaci un floppy e poi cliccalo
<jester-> che sia un floppy formattato
<shez_> jester, si l'ho gia fatto si accende il led verde di lettura del floppy sento che rimugina ma nulla rimane così...
<jester-> shez_: apri gparted e formattalo
<shez_> ok
<shez_> jester, gparted non lo vede
<shez_> jester, dal file manager selezionando la voce rileva dispositivo ricevo adesso questo errore: Daemon is inhibited
<shez_> jester, ??
<jester-> shez_: prova a riavviare
<jester-> shez_: mettici un floppy che funza
<shez_> jester, pensi che sia il floppy?
<jester-> shez_: potrebbe
<shez_> me lo devo procurare...
<jester-> se è bacato non va
<shez_> ok
<jester-> shez_: non ha le usb il pc?
<jester-> pc nouvi no ntrovi nessun floppy installato dopo avvento delle pennette usb
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> Ho installato xfce sul mio (poco performante) computer. Sapreste spiegarmi perché dopo pochi secondi (o dopo l'apertura di un programma) cambiano completamente sfondo e settaggi iniziali?
<jester-> Arkyos: non è che hai settato uno sfondo dinamico?
<jester-> Arkyos: fai un gnomereset
<Arkyos> no, cambia proprio il tema
<jester-> !gnomerest | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Arkyos> e comunqe, jester-, sono settimane che il computer è lentissimo in tutto. Non capisco. Da cosa può dipendere?
<Arkyos> ho installato xfce insieme a mio fratello per ottenere qualcosa, ma la lentezza resta
<Arkyos> ed è odiosamente lunga
<jester-> Arkyos: comincia a resettare
<Arkyos> va bene. Faccio e torno
<Arkyos> ma xfce resta?
<MoL0ToV> ciao racazzi
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi spiega perchè le nuove ubuntu usano unity (schifezza) invece di gdm+gnome3 ? Qual'è la mente malata che ha deciso questo? :D
<jester-> MoL0ToV: basta installare gnome-session-fallback
<Arkyos> jester-: xdce resta?
<MoL0ToV> lo so... ma non sarebbe meglio lasciare gnome di default e creare un pacchetto unity-session-fallback? :)
<Arkyos> *f
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, anche gnome-shell è una bella ciofeca
<jester-> Arkyos: puoi installare 27 de/wm e poi scegli quale usare alla finestra di login
<MoL0ToV> unity mi sembra un'interfaccia più adatta ai bimbominchia col touchpad
<Arkyos> jester-: lo faccio già ora. Dico, xfce resta installato?
<jester-> MoL0ToV: mica a tutti piacciono le more
<enzotib> Arkyos, sì resta
<jester-> il mondo è bello perchè vario
<Arkyos> ottimo, ora provo
<MoL0ToV> gnome3 è fighissimo invece, anche per la grafica
<MoL0ToV> gli effetti ecc..
<MoL0ToV> jester-, si.. ma quando lanci update manager su tutti i pc e aggiorni
<MoL0ToV> e la gente si ritrova un altra interfaccia e devi dirgli a mano di installare gnome3
<MoL0ToV> è una siega
<MoL0ToV> :)
<jester-> MoL0ToV: scrivi all'afregano
<MoL0ToV> ahah
<jester-> MoL0ToV: visto che no nti chiede soldi ci puo stare sbattersi in paio di minuti
<Arkyos> jester-:fatto
<Arkyos> ora?
<ame79> ciao a tutti
<MoL0ToV> massì per quello ho ssh installato su tutti i 150 pc... prima o poi installerò gnome-session-fallback su tutti
<MoL0ToV> quando non avrò niente da fare :)
<MoL0ToV> cioè mai
<jester-> Arkyos: mo termini sessione e alla finestra di login pigi il piedino e scegli: gnome classic no effetti
<MoL0ToV> ciao ame79
<jester-> MoL0ToV: pensa se dovevi pagare zio bill per 150 pc
<Arkyos> ok
<MoL0ToV> ehh sono arrivato tardi.. già pagato lo zione
<MoL0ToV> però delle partizioni ntfs c'è solo qualche vecchia rovina :D
<Arkyos> jester:- non c'è nessun piedino, c'è solo un ingranaggio :D
<MoL0ToV> certo che ne sono stati fatti passi avanti... io usavo linux quando c'era il kernel 2.4
<MoL0ToV> adesso è tutto automatizzato anche su linux
<jester-> Arkyos: accanto a dove metti la pass piedino o ingranaggio pigialo
<ame79> non riesco ad installare lubuntu su di un pc, dopo aver avviato l'installazione, inserito la password, nome utente ecc. il probramma di installazione si blocca e devo riavviare il pc
<Arkyos> no, c'è solo recovery console, sessione xfce, Ubuntu 2D
<Arkyos> e forse ubuntu classic
<jester-> ame79: sa di cd/usb farlocchi
<jester-> Arkyos: ubuntu classico no effetti
<Arkyos> è più veloce di sessione xfce?
<jester-> Arkyos: bisogna provare
<ame79> ho memorizzato l'immagine su di un cd, poi su di una chiavetta usb ma sempre lo stesso problema
<jester-> ame79: scaricati alternate
<Arkyos> ahah, ottimo! Grazie mille
<ame79> alternate?
<jester-> ame79: altrnate cd
<Arkyos> comunque, un'altra cosa: come mai libreoffice non riesce a formattare correttamete un documento di mmicrosoft word?
<MoL0ToV> ame79: hai provato a fare ctrl+alt+F11 o quel che è e vedere che errori da nella console?
<Arkyos> grassetto, disposizione delle immagini, caratteri
<jester-> Arkyos: non è del tutto compatibile per quanto si dica
<Arkyos> e il problema non ha soluzione?
<ame79> a dire il vero non o provato a fare control alt f11
<ame79> però stavo provando su di un altro pc
<Arkyos> buonasera a tutti, e grazie jester-
<ame79> mi è rimasta la finestra aperta e non riesco a chiuderla come forzo la chiusura?
<jester-> ame79: di cosa
<ame79> dell'installazione
<jester-> ame79: pigia il reset del pc
<ame79> ah
<ame79> non c'è una forzatura
<jester-> se con contro-alt-f2 s apre una shell dai sudo halt o sudo reboot
<jester-> ma che ti frega visto che non è installato schiscia il reset
<vhack> 'sera
<Ame79> ciao
<VercingeTorege> buonasera a tutti
<VercingeTorege> ho molti problemi nel montare un disco
<VercingeTorege> non riesco a montarlo da nessuna parte e con nessun comando...
<vhack> errore?
<VercingeTorege> quando?
<VercingeTorege> se cerco di avviare il computer con l'hd collegato mi si impalla durante il boot
<vhack> è un hd interno?
<vhack> sata/ide
<VercingeTorege> è un hd esterno sata
<VercingeTorege> se lancio
<VercingeTorege> se lo monto da terminale mi si rallenta a bestia
<vhack> quindi usb
<vhack> giusto?
<VercingeTorege> si
<vhack> messaggi particolati con dmesg?
<vhack> *particolari
<VercingeTorege> dmesg non l'ho provato
<vhack> dop aver montato l'hd
<vhack> dai un'occhiata
<VercingeTorege> non me lo monta
<VercingeTorege> il problema è questo
<vhack> ok
<vhack> da terminale ti restituisce errore?
<VercingeTorege> si, sto aspettando per scrivertelo
<vhack> k
<vhack> 4 occhi solitamente sono meglio di 2
<vhack> ^
<VercingeTorege> lsusb me lo riconosce
<VercingeTorege> ^
<VercingeTorege> anche con fdisk -l tutto apposto
<VercingeTorege> ma se provo a montarlo con mount prima di restituirmi qualcosa passa una vita
<vhack> dai un'occhiata a dmesg per sicurezza
<VercingeTorege> errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1348961/
<iostream_> Ciao a tutti, mi sapete dire come fare l'upgrade da Xubuntu 12.04 a 12.10? Grazie
<vhack> uhm
<vhack> smontato male?
<naxilxubuntu> ciao a tutti
<iostream_> vhack cosa?
<naxilxubuntu> ho installato samba su tutti e due i pc in rete.. ma proprio non riesco a condividere le cartelle.. le ho settate ma non si vedono
<vhack> VercingeTorege: hai smontato l'ultima volta l'hd senza sincronizzazione?
<vhack> se hai la possibilità, dovresti provare a collegarlo ad una macchina con un windows
<vhack> come è indicato
<VercingeTorege> vhack
<VercingeTorege> sotto windows tutto apposto
<vhack> ue
<VercingeTorege> fatto scandisk fatto tutto ma il rpoblema rimane
<VercingeTorege> *problema
<VercingeTorege> seti ti posto l'output  di dmesg ?
<VercingeTorege> *senti
<vhack> hai visto strani messaggi su dmesg?
<VercingeTorege> yes
<vhack> vedemo
<VercingeTorege> buffer i/o error on device
<VercingeTorege> non so più che cosa fare
<VercingeTorege> è formattata in ntfs
<VercingeTorege> l'ho collegata a winzoz, montata, smontata in sicurezza
<VercingeTorege> e niente
<vhack> hai pure provato  aspostare file da e verso l'hd?
<VercingeTorege> come faccio?
<vhack> magari sul momento un hd difettoso
<vhack> win non lo rileva
<VercingeTorege> ma funziona perfettamente sotto windows
<VercingeTorege> leosacc ciao
<leosacc> ciao ver
<leosacc> ciao VercingeTorege
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<VercingeTorege> consiglio su come far montare un hd esterno ntfs?
<leosacc> ma hai risolto?
<VercingeTorege> no
<VercingeTorege> ora non mi monta un hd
<leosacc> l'unico sistema di montaggio che conosco è questo...
<leosacc> non lo monta, o neanche lo rileva?
<leosacc> VercingeTorege,
<VercingeTorege_> caduto
<leosacc> ti dicevo, non lo monta o neanche lo rileva?
<VercingeTorege_> lo rileva
<leosacc> ma...
<VercingeTorege_> se provo a montarlo con mount mi dice
<VercingeTorege_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1348961/
<VercingeTorege_> collegato a windows, fatto scandisk
<VercingeTorege_> smontato in sicurezza ma ancora niente
<vhack> ho letto di un possibile problema con sleep e ibernazione, l'hai usata?
<VercingeTorege_> no
<VercingeTorege> ho letto di un utente col mio problema ma non sa come ha risolto
<VercingeTorege> diceva di problemi su chi doveva effettuare il mount
<leosacc> ti dice di usare il parametro -f
<VercingeTorege> su fdisk?
<leosacc> no, su mount
<VercingeTorege> cioè
<leosacc> prova a forzare il montaggio...
<VercingeTorege> mount -f /dev/sda1
<VercingeTorege> ah, si, fatto
<VercingeTorege> stesso errore
<leosacc> prova -F
<VercingeTorege> adesso riprovo magari cambiasse qualcosa
<VercingeTorege> ci mette un attimo
<leosacc> VercingeTorege, prova mount -a -F /dev/ecc..
<VercingeTorege> ancora aspetto il risultato di mont -F
<VercingeTorege> *mount
<VercingeTorege> è normale che impieghi tutto questo tempo?
<leosacc> no
<VercingeTorege> te dici che dipende?
<VercingeTorege> credo si sia inchiodato
<leosacc> credo anche io....
<VercingeTorege> sul comando mount -a -F
<leosacc> non saprei da che dipende...
<VercingeTorege> prima almeno mi diceva qualcosa dopo un po
<VercingeTorege> Failed to write lock '/dev/sda1': Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile
<naxilxubuntu> io sto samba non ci riesco proprio
<leosacc> VercingeTorege, mi spiace, ma non saprei più che pesci prendere....
<VercingeTorege> io si
<naxilxubuntu> scusate ma tra linux e linux samba non serve giusto?
<VercingeTorege> naxil anche tu non hai risolto ancora ?
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, no
<naxilxubuntu> VercingeTorege io ho risolto
<naxilxubuntu> ma ho molte cose che non riesco.. sono niubbo
<naxilxubuntu> Holden, mah.. ho installato samba su tutti e due i pc..
<naxilxubuntu> ma sono tutti e due ubuntu.. quindi samba non mi servirebbe giusto?
<naxilxubuntu> il piu facile da settare quale e'?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<naxilxubuntu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, primi tre punti di questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<naxilxubuntu> ecco
<naxilxubuntu> ssh
<naxilxubuntu> finalmente
<naxilxubuntu> grazie
<FloodBotIt2> naxilxubuntu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<naxilxubuntu> un'altra cosa holden.. ho visto che xubuntu apre sempre ubuntu softwre center per i deb.. ma c'e' anche l'installer quello piccolo.. come faccio a dire sempre di usare quello?
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, non saprei, magari cerca su google/forums
<naxilxubuntu> ok
<naxilxubuntu> e' triste vedere ubuntu.. che ti fa sempre vedere la roba a pagamento.. con software center
<Holden> beh penso puoi usare synaptic se vuoi
<Holden> io di solito uso apt-get da terminale
<weltall> e pensa ai libri quando cerchi un terminale XD
<naxilxubuntu> ai libri? quali libri?
<naxilxubuntu> Holden. come avvio il server sul computer? server ssh?
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, se lo hai installato si è avviato da solo
<naxilxubuntu> ecco ora sono sul client.. come vedo il remoto serrver?
<Holden> è tutto scritto in quella guida
<naxilxubuntu> ma tutti e due devono avere openssh-server installato?
<Holden> basta anche solo uno, ma io lo installerei in entrambi
<naxilxubuntu> scusa na cosa.. ma per sapere il nome cimputer?
<naxilxubuntu> mi dice digitare nome utente none computer.. qual'e' il nome compuiter?
<Holden> da terminale:   hostname
<naxilxubuntu> ma e nome utente?
<Holden> il tuo nome utente no?
<naxilxubuntu> scusa.. ora sapendo tutto come faccio?
<naxilxubuntu> dice indirizzo ip..
<naxilxubuntu> root@naxil-81:/home/naxil/Scaricati# xhost +
<naxilxubuntu> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Holden> hmm, ma perchè sei root e cosa c'entrano questi comandi?
<attackment> sera
<naxilxubuntu> scusa niente
<naxilxubuntu> sono riuscito ad entrare nel terminale dell'altro
<naxilxubuntu> ora holden sono confuso nell'uso si scp
<Holden> ma non volevi esplorare i file dall'ambiente grafico?
<naxilxubuntu> per esempio se voglio copiare un file ora che sono nel terminale del primo pc cosa faccio?
<naxilxubuntu> si puo fare dall'ambiente grafico?
<naxilxubuntu> e come?
<Holden> tu non devi andare nel terminale, a meno che hai una buona ragione...
<naxilxubuntu> e come faccio? metto patty?
<Holden> è il punto 3. della guida che ti ho segnalato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh#Esplorare_i_file_di_un_computer_remoto
<Ame79> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> Holden.. madooo quante opzioni su secpanel.. e' piu semplice da terminale..
<naxilxubuntu> cmq mi dai na mano a settarlo? se ci sono riuscito da terminale.. so i dati ma nn so dove metterli
<Ame79> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, hai gli indirizzi ip dei due pc?
<naxilxubuntu> si
<naxilxubuntu> uso dhcp da ieri
<Holden> se fai:  ssh utente@ip   ti connette?
<Ame79> ho un problema nell'installare lubuntu
<naxilxubuntu> si certo
<Ame79> quando vado ad installare ad un certo punto si blocca
<Holden> ok, allora funziona tutto naxilxubuntu, puoi usare scp o sftp se vuoi
<Ame79> non riesco a risolver
<naxilxubuntu> io ho messo secpanel
<naxilxubuntu> come scritto nella guida
<attackment> Ame79,  prova a chiedere
<naxilxubuntu> ti stavo chiedendo di scp.. se sono nel terminale di un'altro pc come faccio a copiare un file sul pc locale?
<naxilxubuntu> non capisco le cartelle..
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, ma perchè? io ti avevo detto solo i primi 3 punti... se tu fai di testa tua mi pare inutile che vieni qui a chiedere supporto :D
<naxilxubuntu> Holdne.. nel punto 3 c'e' SECPANEL
<naxilxubuntu> ti sto chiedendo aiuto per settarlo
<Ame79> come posso fare per risolvere?
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, no, quello è il punto 4
<attackment> ad un certo punto quando
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, "4. Utilizzo di altre applicazioni con interfaccia grafica" che io non ti ho detto di fare
<naxilxubuntu> scusa.. ma fino al punto 3?????
<naxilxubuntu> apparte che non e' numerata la guida
<Ame79> dopo aver inserito le credenziali di lubuntu
<Ame79> mi si blocca
<Holden> ok naxilxubuntu è vero non è numerata, basta fare un pò di attenzione però
<naxilxubuntu> si e' numerata ho detto na fregnaccia
<Ame79> diciamo nn subito, appena inizia a copiare i file
<naxilxubuntu> cmq io non ho quello in xubuntu
<Holden> è numerata nell'indice
<attackment> Ame79,  quindi metti il nome computer, la password e dai avanti, inizia a copiare i file e si pianta?
<naxilxubuntu> si .. quindi e' numerata
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, va beh, se vuoi ti dico come fare per scp che poi è semplice
<naxilxubuntu> si
<Ame79> esatto
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, tu vuoi copiare un file o una cartella da un pc ad un altro?
<attackment> Ame79,  da dove la stai installando? cd o chiavetta?
<naxilxubuntu> si
<naxilxubuntu> da dentro il terminala remoto
<naxilxubuntu> cmq se mi dici dove e' su xubuntu RISORSE connetti al server e' meglio
<Ame79> ho provato entrambe
<Ame79> sia chiavetta che cd
<attackment> Ame79,  sia cd che chiavetta, bene, stessa iso?
<Holden> hmm, penso sarò nel menù file del file manager, che credo sia thunar li naxilxubuntu
<naxilxubuntu> si
<naxilxubuntu> ora vedo
<Ame79> inoltre ho provato su di un altro PC e me lo ha installato
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, oppure in thunar premi ctrl-l e vedi se puoi inserire una cosa tipo: ssh://nomeutenteRemoto@indirizzoIP
<attackment> Ame79,  si ok ma sia per la chiavetta, che per il cd hai usato la stessa iso?
<naxilxubuntu> ok ora vedo
<naxilxubuntu> perche risorse un ce sta
<Ame79> si
<naxilxubuntu> e' in automatico sftp
<naxilxubuntu> cmq grazie
<attackment> Ame79,  allora prima di tutto riscaricala, e verificala con il controllo MD5 che sia scaricata bene
<naxilxubuntu> senti posso creare una scorciatoia?
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, guarda anche http://askubuntu.com/questions/70423/how-do-i-connect-to-a-server-with-thunar-in-xubuntu
<naxilxubuntu> si holden.. basta metterlo nell abarra indirizzi.. funziona
<naxilxubuntu> ora posso fare una scorciatoia?
<attackment> Ame79,  quale versione di lubuntu? 12.10?
<Ame79> potrebbe non funzionare anche se su di un altro pc ha funzionato?
<Ame79> 12.04
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, a posto... per la scorciatoia penso si possa fare, ma non so aiutarti perchè non uso thunar, ti dovrai arrangiare :D
<naxilxubuntu> ok
<naxilxubuntu> credo che se creo una scorciatoia
<naxilxubuntu> e ci metto quell'indirizzo dovrebbe andare no?
<Holden> *penso* che dovrebbe andare
<attackment> Ame79,  metti per ipotesi che nel tuo pc ci sia un hardware diverso, per il quale serve uno specifico file, che nel pc del tuo amico non serve
<attackment> Ame79,  va da se che da te non funziona da lui si, comunque dammi un attimo
<KrahadoR> sera a tutti
<KrahadoR> qualcuno può darmi 1 mano?
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attackment> Ame79,  che dici assomiglia al tuo problema? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4213513
<Ame79> ok
<KrahadoR> ho bisogno di aiuto per partizionare il disco fisso ho installato Gparted ma non riesco
<attackment> KrahadoR, , che problema ti da?
<KrahadoR> in pratica il mio disco è di 190 Gb, tutto usato per ubunto, cioè, l'intera partizione
<naxilxubuntu> Holden, non va
<attackment> ok
<KrahadoR> ora mi servirebbero una 50 Gb
<naxilxubuntu> dice che non puo aprire. strano pero
<KrahadoR> ma non mi lascia fare alcuna azione sul disco
<naxilxubuntu> a no aspe
<attackment> KrahadoR,  lo avvii come root?
<KrahadoR> cioè? scusa ma non sono molto tecnico
<Ame79> bhe a me ha 500MB di ram e un atlon 2400
<naxilxubuntu> funziona.. GRAZIE HOLDEN!
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, di niente
<naxilxubuntu> holden puo venire in chat?
<naxilxubuntu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KrahadoR> quando ho fatto l'installaz di Ubuntu ho selezionato "usa l'intero disco"
<Holden> naxilxubuntu, se hai installato altra roba oltre ai 3 punti della guida magari toglila, come vedi basta solo mettere ssh e poi è tutto supportato 'out of the box'
<Ame79> a me se faccio prova lubuntu senza installare, va
<attackment> Ame79,  vedi un po che spesso i problemi di somigliamo, casomai cerca di vedere almeno cosa dice il log, o perlomeno come farlo uscire
<Ame79> solo la procedura di installazione si interrompe
<Ame79> mi appare  una lista di cose con sulla destra ok, ma cmq si blocca
<KrahadoR> c'è una chiave disegnata sulla partizione
<KrahadoR> e non riesco a ridimensionarla
<Ame79> mentre se lo installo da prova lubuntu si bloccca e basta
<attackment> KrahadoR,  apri un terminale
<attackment> e scrivi
<attackment> sudo -i
<attackment> inserisci la password
<attackment> e scrivi gparted
<attackment> si apre il programma e dovrebbe fartelo partizionare
<KrahadoR> si sta aprendo
<KrahadoR> no, se clicco sulla partizione e poi vado a "partizione" mi da solo smonta, gestione flag e informazione
<Ame79> attackment, come vedo il log?
<KrahadoR> la partizione è di 187 Gb e c'è scritto : /dev/sda1
<KrahadoR> ext4
<KrahadoR> ma niente
<attackment> Ame79,  onestamente non saprei vedi un po nelle guide come vedere il log di installazione o cmq i passaggi passo passo per capire perche si ferma
<attackment> KrahadoR,  aspetta un secondo che cerco
<KrahadoR> ti ringrazio
<KrahadoR> attackment, mi dà 1 altra partizione da 7,8 Gb con il nome /dev/sdb e quella me la fa partizionare
<attackment> si infatti stavo leggendo ora, aspetta
<attackment> KrahadoR,  come immaginavo essendo che la partizione è in uso da ubuntu non te la fa toccare neanche per idea, mentre quella di swap si, tralasciando come e quando si potrebbe fare anche cosi fai una cosa, avvia dal cd che hai installato linux ed esegui il partizionamento da la
<Ame79> Provo alternate iso
<KrahadoR> attackment, ti ringrazio davvero tantissimo. Ora ci provo. Sei stato molto gentile. Grazie ancora
<attackment> KrahadoR,  di nulla è il metodo piu semplice che ho trovato, si puo anche fare da ubuntu avviato ma è complicato, dalla live è molto piu facile
<attackment> occhio sempre a cio che fai pero, mi raccomando
<KrahadoR> spero bene, caso mai va male qualcosa formatto tutto e reinstallo, ma sinceramente spero di non farlo...
<KrahadoR> attackment, pensa che tutto questo lo sto facendo per installare windows su una partizione solo per provare a far partire il PES...
<KrahadoR> che da Ubuntu non ho idea di come fare
<KrahadoR> cmq Grazie
<klikk> cos'è il PES
<KrahadoR> klikk, stai ironizzando, vero?
<klikk> no
<KrahadoR> un gioco della Konami di calcio
<klikk> ok
<KrahadoR> ciao a tutti
<klikk> pensavo un acronimo per  lo scambio di ertificati
<pamaverk> Salve, su Windows potevo spegnere il pc tranquillamente anche se più utenti contemporaneamente erano connessi. Non posso fare lo stesso anche su Ubuntu?
<fleurtherock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ame> Ciao
<doom_> fleurtherock, ciao:)
<fleurtherock> ciao
<Ame> Sapete perché il download di xubuntu non va?
<fleurtherock> che si dice?
<fleurtherock> ho un problema con vbox
<fleurtherock> quando avvio una macchina virtuale appare questo
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/235391
<Ame> Dove lo posso scaricare?
<fleurtherock> ho fatto da terminale "fleurtherock@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<fleurtherock> e mi appare questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349351/
<fleurtherock> ed ho ancora questo problema
<leosacc> fleurtherock, devi installare prima l'immagine del kernel
<doom_> mmmm ha iniziato a fare cosi da solo vbox?
<leosacc> lo ha fatto anche a me dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel di qualche giorno fa...
<leosacc> ubuntu 12.10
<attackment> che kernel usate :S
<leosacc> se non erro è il 3.5...
<leosacc> cmq io ho risolto...
<leosacc>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic
<attackment> :S io uso il 3.6.3
<leosacc>  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<attackment> il 3.6.3 è piu stabile
<fleurtherock> io ho già la 3.6.3
<attackment> correggo 3.6.6.
<attackment> mi sono incastrato con le cifre
<attackment> per chi lo volesse
<attackment> http://www.lffl.org/2012/11/rilasciato-kernel-linux-366-ecco-come.html
<attackment> io mi ci trovo molto meglio
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-11
<leosacc> attackment, meglio in che senso?
<fleurtherock> ma installata su maverick
<naxilxubuntu> come disattivo il tuouchpad del portatile? sto usando un mouse usb
<attackment> leosacc,  ubuntu è piu stabile e reattivo
<doom_> naxilxubuntu, dovrebbe esserci una combinazione di tasti che lo blocca
<leosacc> capito attackment
<naxilxubuntu> ma... con fn?
<doom_> naxilxubuntu, si
<naxilxubuntu> c'e' un tastino che dovrebbe farlo.. ma non lo fai
<doom_> fn+tasto funzione
<naxilxubuntu> no e' un tastino a parte alla tastiera.. come quello di on/off o del wifi
<naxilxubuntu> ma ubuntu se ne frega
<doom_> naxilxubuntu, allora non saprei io uso fn+f(n) e mi blocca il touchpad
<naxilxubuntu> f(N)???
<naxilxubuntu> e che tasto e' f(n)?? intendi f1 f2 ecc?
<doom_> naxilxubuntu, si
<doom_> da me ce sisegnato una manina che tocca il touch sormontata da una x
<naxilxubuntu> schsate io non ho deb su xubuntu.. cosa uso per aggiungere un ppa? l'ho messo su ubuntusoftware center.. ma non vedo i pacchetti
<naxilxubuntu> !xdeb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xdeb'
<naxilxubuntu> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<doom_> hai provato a modificare il source.list?
<doom_> cmq prova a dare da terminale 'sudo apt-get update' prima di guardare il software center
<doom_> se non lo vedi ancora magari è nascosto per vederlo ce in basso al software center qualcosa tipo 'mostra'
<naxilxubuntu> strano.. ora c'e' ho usato synaptic
<naxilxubuntu> il fatto che io avevo gia installato jdownloader usano l'sh che c'e' sul sito jdownloader.org
<naxilxubuntu> solo che stranamente non lo vedevo.. se lo cerco non c'e'.. pero ce lo avevo avviato
<leosacc> ragazzi si può installare su quantal un pacchetto creato per precise?
<naxilxubuntu> io penso di si leosacc
<naxilxubuntu> almeno che non siano cambiate delle cose che possono incidere sul funzionamento di quello che installi
<naxilxubuntu> cosa e'??
<leosacc> stavo scaricando mechanig, solo che dai repository non funziona
<naxilxubuntu> cosa e'? un programma?
<leosacc> si, è un ottimizzatore....
<naxilxubuntu> di cosa?
<naxilxubuntu> del sistema?
<leosacc> http://ubuntubond.blogspot.it/2011/01/mechanig.html
<leosacc> lo ho letto su linix magazine
<naxilxubuntu> e' un po vecchiotto.. forse ti fara dei casini
<leosacc> è li il mio dubbio...
<doom_> quoto
<leosacc> guarda:
<leosacc> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kokoto-java/usu-extras/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mechanig/
<naxilxubuntu> secondo mo per ottimizzare devi solo vedere quello che linux avvia in automatico e a te non serve.. anche se non ha molto senso mi sa su linux..
<doom_> lo usavo è comodo se ricordo serve per i deb
<leosacc> deb, ram, ecc....
<naxilxubuntu> senti io venendo da windows.. che ha mille cose caricate in automaico.. ho capito che su linux le "congela".. non tiene tutto in memoria.. (sempre se ho capito bene)
<naxilxubuntu> l'unico risultato che hai e' avviare linux piu velocemente
<leosacc> sono anche io nuovo....
<naxilxubuntu> pure io
<naxilxubuntu> pero mi sa non funziona "alla windows"
<naxilxubuntu> windows carica na marea di roba ! la carica proprio! non sta in SLEEP come qui..
<naxilxubuntu> vieni in chat
<naxilxubuntu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxilxubuntu> !chat | leosacc
<ubot-it> leosacc: please see above
<leosacc> quale chat?
<naxilxubuntu> #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxilxubuntu>  #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxilxubuntu> scrivi !chat e lo vedi
<doom_> e gia in chat
<doom_> :)
<doom_> no ho sbagliato scusa
<leosacc> ragazzi buonanotte
<naxilxubuntu> notte
<Steeler> C'è modo di installare aggiornamenti ppa che non possono essere installati ?
<enzotib> Steeler, cioè "c'è modo di fare l'impossibile"?
<Steeler> eddigei, ho provato da terminale ma fa la stessa cosa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1350035/
<Steeler> enzotib, , ho provato da terminale ma fa la stessa cosa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1350035/
<enzotib> Steeler, devi usare dist-upgrade
<Steeler> enzotib, quindi fare avanzamento ?
<enzotib> Steeler, dist-upgrade non c'entra niente con l'avanzamento, mi meraviglio che tu che bazzichi questa chat da anni non lo sappia
<Steeler> enzotib, asd
<Steeler> mo provo :)
<enzotib> ok :)
<Steeler> enzotib, l'ho dato, ma che comando è ?
<enzotib> Steeler, allora, è la stessa cosa di upgrade, solo che questo non aggiorna un pacchetto, se questo richiede che per soddisfare le dipendenze si debba installare o rimuovere qualche altro pacchetto
<enzotib> mentre dist-upgrade fa tutto anche se c'è da installare nuovi pacchetti o rimuoverne di vecchi
<Steeler> enzotib, capito :)
<Steeler> enzotib, fatto, ma non mi chiede di rebottare
<enzotib> Steeler, evidentemente non serve
<Steeler> enzotib, :)
<pamaverk> salve, è possibile spegnere il pc con Ubuntu anche se più utenti sono connessi contemporaneamente come su Windows?
<enzotib> pamaverk, se dai shutdown da terminale (con gli opportuni parametri) allora sì
<enzotib> pamaverk, da interfaccia grafica non lo so
<pamaverk> si, conosco il procedimento da terminale
<pamaverk> però mi serviva qualcosa di più user-friendly
<enzotib> pamaverk, mettilo in un lanciatore con gksu
<pamaverk> E' possibile inserire tale lanciatore nel pannello?
<Steeler> pamaverk, sudo halt
<enzotib> pamaverk, con la maggior parte dei pannelli che conosco sì, di che pannello parli? che DE usi?
<pamaverk> Unity 3D
<enzotib> pamaverk, intendi il pannello in alto o quello a sinistra?
<pamaverk> quello in alto, non il launcher
<enzotib> ok, fammi provare
<enzotib> pamaverk, sto avviando una macchina virtuale per fare la prova, è un po' lento
<pamaverk> enzotib, non ho fretta, anzi, ti ringrazio :)
<enzotib> pamaverk, ti anticipo, se sai creare il lanciatore poi puoi provare a trascinarlo sul pannello, con o senza Alt premuto, dovrebbe funzionare in uno dei due modi
<pamaverk> non funziona (ho creato un lanciatore .sh)
<enzotib> pamaverk, no, un lanciatore è un file con estensione .desktop, come quelli che trovi in /usr/share/applications/, dove è importante la riga con Exec=
<pamaverk> ok, provo
<pamaverk> se mi disconnetto significa che ha funzionato il lanciatore :P
<pamaverk> enzotib, invece no: ho creato un file Shutdown.desktop con all'interno la stringa Exec=sudo halt ma dice "Si è verificato un errore nel lanciare l'applicazione
<newbie|3> ciao a tutti
<newbie|3> ho un proglema con ubuntu dopo l avanzamento di vesione non mi carica piu barre menu di gnome
<Guest83460> ciao
<enzotib> pamaverk, strano errore
<newbie|3> anche facendo apt-get update o upgrade da terminale
<enzotib> !gnomereset | newbie|3
<ubot-it> newbie|3: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<newbie|3> mi dice operazione interrotta perche troppi errori
<newbie|3> che consigliate
<newbie|3> ?
<enzotib> newbie|3, non leggi?
<newbie|3> provo
<pamaverk> enzotib, il lanciatore funziona ma il comando no, infatti lascia acceso lo schermo con il logo di ubuntu e i pallini
<pamaverk> non è comunque possibile trascinarlo nel pannello
<enzotib> pamaverk, eh, ho visto, sto cercando qualche informaizone
<newbie|3> riavvio
<enzotib> pamaverk, leggo che non si può fare, se non utilizzando sotterfugi che possono solo creare ulteriori problemi
<enzotib> dato che è riservata per la barra del menu dell'applicazione attiva e per la barra del titolo
<pamaverk> Già... allora lo trascino nel launcher e lo uso da lì
<matteo__> cristian_c, buongiorno sei al pc?
<matteo__> la stampante ha ricominciato a fare i capricci
<cristian_c> lol
<matteo__> cristian_c, che vuol dire "lol"?
<cristian_c> !lol
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lol'
<cristian_c> lol
<matteo__> ok
<cristian_c> http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/LOL
<matteo__> mi dicevi che per i driver dello scanner devo guardare sul sito di sane giusto?
<matteo__> qual'è?
<cristian_c> matteo_, ma tu sei mattly?
<matteo__> come mattly
<matteo__> sono matteo__
<matteo__> cosa vuoi dire?
<matteo__> cristian_c, ??
<enzotib> matteo__, ti ha preso per un altro, data la somiglianza dei nick
<cristian_c> aspetta un attimo
<matteo__> enzotib, no no sono matteo__
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=535488
<matteo__> dovrei registrare il mio nick
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<matteo__> cristian_c, si sul forum sono io mattly
<matteo__> io pensavo in chat
<matteo__> cristian_c, se leggi bene
<cristian_c> lol
<matteo__> li usavo Lubuntu 12.04
<matteo__> poi sono passato a kubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> e non puoi installare i driver dello scanner ugualmente?
<matteo__> ed ho seguito la stessa procedura
<matteo__> ma non funziona
<matteo__> capisci ora?
<matteo__> non riesco a spiegarmi il perché
<cristian_c> questo non l'avevi scritto qui
<matteo__> poi se leggi tutto il topic
<cristian_c> o almeno io non c'ero
<matteo__> cristian_c, non c'eri
<matteo__> dicevo che dopo che avevo installato lo scanner funzionava solo da root e ci è voluto un macello di tempo per creare un gruppo e modificare certi file...
<cristian_c> qui avevo scritto la procedura per l'esattezza: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=535488&start=40#p4195009
<cristian_c> (elenco puntato)
<cristian_c> *elenco numerato
<matteo__> la maggiorparte degli utenti alle prime armi con ubuntu visti sti problemi sai cosa fa? torna a windows
<matteo__> cristian_c, ah ma sei tu navatar?
<matteo__> ah si vedo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> matteo_, allora forse è meglio che utilizzino solo windows
<cristian_c> linux non fa per loro
<matteo__> cristian_c, si ma è piuttosto complicato
<matteo__> per quanto mi riguarda resisto
<cristian_c> matteo_, hai provato a seguire pari pari la procedura numerata?
<matteo__> ma ho problemi anche con alcuni software
<matteo__> cristian_c, certo alla lettera
<cristian_c> non mi avevi detto che avevi installato i driver
<matteo__> si ma non funzionava nemmeno da root
<matteo__> con lubuntu non avevo problemi alle porte usb
<matteo__> possibile che come collego la stampante salta la connessione... mah
<cristian_c> ancora?
<cristian_c> ma funziona almeno?
<matteo__> no ieri si
<matteo__> oggi di nuovo problemi
<cristian_c> matteo_, quindi non stampa?
<matteo_> cristian_c, vedi ho provato a cambiare porta usb
<matteo_> sempre stesso problema
<cristian_c> ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<matteo_> cristian_c, quale?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 10:59:44 <cristian_c> matteo_, quindi non stampa?
<matteo_> ti ho risposto
<matteo_> leggi su
<cristian_c> matteo_, quindi non stampa?
<matteo_> ho detto ieri si oggi no
<cristian_c> lol
<matteo_> ascolta
<matteo_> se volessi riformattare come faccio ad eliminare la partizione dove si trova adesso kubuntu?
<matteo_> con il cd di kubuntu non ci sono riuscito
<matteo_> poi tutte le partizioni hanno delle sigle che ancora non conosco
<matteo_> ma non c'era scritto windows o linux ecc
<enzotib> matteo_, in fase di installazione scegli partizionamento manuale, ti permette di aggiungere, cancellare, formattare quello che vuoi
<enzotib> matteo_, dove sono le cose è meglio saperlo prima
<matteo_> enzotib, appunto dicevo
<matteo_> come faccio a saperlo?
<enzotib> matteo_, con il comando sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> matteo_, hai già qualche informazione utile
<enzotib> matteo_, per esempio distingui tra le partizioni Linux, Swap e Ntfs (di windows)
<enzotib> matteo_, e ti segni i device corrispondenti
<dimitri> salve, mi succede una cosa strana. Ho installa 12.10 e ogni tanto allo start mi dice che non riconosce la scheda grafica e vuole partire in modalità grafica ridotta. Se resetto e riparte va bene ma la volta successiva ripropone la grafica ridotta. come se andasse solo le volte dispari.
<dimitri> qualcuno sa darmi una mano x risolvere ?
<matteo_> enzotib, si questo si
<matteo_> però procedendo con l'installazione mi chiede una cosa di cui non ricordo bene che non sapevo rispondere
<enzotib> matteo_, se poi monti le partizioni ad una ad una e ne guardi il contenuto, capisci certamente cosa sono
<matteo_> enzotib, aiutami un po'
<enzotib> matteo_, se mi dici cosa non sapevi, posso provarci
<matteo_> enzotib, e come faccio a montarle in fase di installazione?
<enzotib> matteo_, se parti con Prova ubuntu, hai un ambiente funzionante, e puoi montarle cliccandoci sopra dal filemanager come al solito
<NightSilent> Salve, ragazzi volevo chiedervi un info. Come si fa a vedere se una CPU (AMD) fino a che tipo di frequenza di RAM può supportare? Grazie
<matteo_> enzotib, quindi tu dici che se ora aprissi file manager potrei vedere la partizione di windows??
<cristian_c> dimitri, che scheda grafica usi?
<cristian_c> NightSilent, prima di tutto dovresti identificare la tua cpu :)
<cristian_c> matteo_, basterebbe utilizzare una sessione live
<matteo_> cristian_c, ma se volessi vedere ora?
<cristian_c> matteo_, potresti farlo ugualmente
<cristian_c> matteo_, prima di tutto posta: sudo fdisk -l
<NightSilent> cristian_c: parlo in generale, vabbè però ti dico la cpu Athlon II X2 270
<matteo_> cristian_c, si si ho capito ci sono riuscito
<matteo_> solo che i dischi fissi hanno nomi strani
<matteo_> comunque ti posto
<cristian_c> NightSilent, lo scrivo perché probabilmente dipende da cpu a cpu :)
<cristian_c> matteo_, basta che controlli le dimensioni nella maggior parte dei casi
<NightSilent> cristian_c: e in base a cosa?
<cristian_c> e te le segni come ha indicato enzotib, se non sei sicuro
<cristian_c> NightSilent, ogni cpu ha delle caratteristiche proprie
<cristian_c> ogni modello
<matteo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350188/
<cristian_c> matteo_, hai due partizioni windows
<NightSilent> cristian_c: tipo quello che ho postato fino a che frequenza supporta?
<cristian_c> sda1 e sda2
<Ab3L> ho compilato un nuovo programma (movgrab) con l'opzione "--prefix=/opt/movgrab/<numero versione>". con il make install si è andato a piazzare proprio lì (come promesso nel file di readme). però, per farlo partire, sono obbligato a riscrivere tutto il cammino. come posso fare per far sì che uso solo il comando "movgrab" invece che dover scrivere "/opt/movgrab/movgrab-1.1.12/bin/movgrab" ogni volta?
<dimitri> cristian_c, ho una scheda doppia
<matteo_> cristian_c, sda1 e sda2 sono lepartizioni di windows
<dimitri> è un portatile dell che ha una intel e una nvidia
<cristian_c> NightSilent, hai controllato le specifiche della tua cpu? :)
<enzotib> Ab3L, sudo ln -s /opt/movgrab/movgrab-1.1.12/bin/movgrab /usr/bin
<cristian_c> matteo_, sì, infatti l'ho scrittp prima :D
<matteo_> cristian_c, durante l'installazione mi chiedeva tipo un file di root
<cristian_c> dimitri, prova a disattivare quella dedicata per vedere che succede
<matteo_> oppure una cosa del genere e non sapevo cosa impostare
<cristian_c> uhm
<Ab3L> enzotib: mmh... interessante. così, quando poi ho un aggiornamento, basta che cambio quel link da una versione all'altra. grazie. ottima idea.
<NightSilent> cristian_c: bhe si più o meno, sul sito ufficiale parlano in generale e dicono che le athlon II X2 supportano fino a 1066mhz senza OC
<matteo_> cristian_c, mi segui?
<cristian_c> matteo_, non ho capito di cosa parli
<matteo_> durante l'installazione di kubuntu
<matteo_> dopo il partizionamento mi chiede tipo di impostare una cosa di root
<matteo_> ma non è la cartella non ho capito
<matteo_> ti viene in mente qualcosa?
<cristian_c> NightSilent, beh, basta che non fai overclocking
<cristian_c> matteo_ uhm, forse riguardo la pasword?
<matteo_> nemmeno
<cristian_c> dovresti prendere nota per essere sicuri
<cristian_c> *password
<NightSilent> cristian_c: anche se volevo sapere se poteva andare oltre senza OC, visto che girando su internet ho visto la stessa cpu che supporta anche le 1333, sempre senza OC, e quindi in base a cosa si capisce fino a che frequenza può supportare.
<matteo_> cristian_c, ok mi conviene
<matteo_> ma se formatto non cancello windozz giusto?
<cristian_c> matteo_ dipende quali partizioni formatti :D
<matteo_> cristian_c, certamente
<matteo_> ti faccio sapere allora grazie
<DD3my> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> NightSilent, basta che ti scarichi i datasheet
<NightSilent> cristian_c: posso trovarli tranquillamente i datasheet? XD
<cristian_c> NightSilent, prova a fare una ricerca :)
<NightSilent> cristian_c: ti ringrazio :D
<cristian_c> non ho fatto nulla :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<papone> perchè se creo due utenti e accedo con entrambi, non posso spegnere il pc senza prima terminare le sessioni di lavoro una ad una?
<cristian_c> papone, mi sembra di aver già risposto a questa domanda
<papone> ma non abbiamo risolto il problema...:-[
<cristian_c> papone, non so cosa hai fatto, però una risposta forse ti è stata data
<cristian_c> papone, spiega meglio il problema
<papone> mi avevi fatto resettare i file config e compiz... ma non è cambiato niente
<papone> non è che posso dare halt dal terminale ogni volta.
<cristian_c> papone, no, allora non te l'ho consigliato io
<jester-> papone: spiega come fai ad accedere con 2 utenti contemporanemente
<cristian_c> esatto, è quella la cosa strana
<papone> ... probabilmente non utilizzo una terminologia corretta...
<cristian_c> può essere
<papone> dalla scheda account utente si possono creare tutti gli utenti che si vogliono e dargli i permessi che si desiderano
<papone> quando si avvia ubuntu si sceglie con quale utente accedere
<jester-> non esiste avere due user contemporaneamente
<papone> ma come
<jester-> papone: esatto
<jester-> papone: hai avvio diretto?
<papone> io accedo con utente figlie che non hannop privilegi
<jester-> quindi?
<papone> e poi nell'icona in alto vicino all'orario se ci clicco su mi compaiono tutti gli utenti creati (di default esiste anche l'utente oispite)
<cristian_c> ah, lo switch user? :D
<papone> basta clicca re su uno di quegli utenti e ubuntu ti fa passare da un uytente all'altro mantenendo aperte le sessioni
<papone> provate
<cristian_c> ho capito di cosa parli
<papone> potete passare dall'utente in cui siete ora all'ospite semplicemente cliccandoci su
<papone> cristian_c: ok
<papone> ora, le sessioni aperter hanno uno spunta verde accanto al nome utente loggato
<papone> se voglio spegnere il pc devo passare a tutti gli utenti  e terminare le sessioni una ad una
<papone> ed è una menata
<jester-> papone: utente ospite non puo fare un tubo
<cristian_c> eh, credo sia quello il problema
<papone> ma può impedirti di spegnere il pc se è loggato, nel senso che prima devi terminergli la sessione
<cristian_c> papone, quindi dal tuo utente puoi switchare ad altro utente, e dall'utente figlie non puoi?
<papone> io non accedo con utente ospite!!!!!
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> papone, non parlo dello switch user
<papone> ho creato un utente (figlie) che se è loggato solo lui spegne il pc senza problemi
<cristian_c> papone, se accedi dalla schermata di accesso con l'utente figlie, riesci ad eseguire lo switch user?
<papone> ma se ci sono 2 utenti loggati devo termianri singolarmente
<papone> cristian_c: quello in alto vicino all'orologio? Sì, ovviamente mi fa mettere la password dell'utente che ho selezionato
<cristian_c> papone, quindi se accedi come il tuo utente e scegli di switchare all'utente figlie, non te lo permette?
<cristian_c> *con
<papone> lo switch tra un utente e  l'altro non è mai un problema
<cristian_c> lol
<papone>  ad essere sincero mi meraviglia non tanto di avere questo rpoblema, quanto del fatto che in così pochi utilizzino più utenti sullo stesso pc
<svernagovich> ragazzi non ho installato come temi grafici del desktop ambiance e radiance... come faccio ad installarli???
<jester-> svernagovich: li cerchi nei repo
<cristian_c> papone, a questo punto però non ho capito che problema hai?
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<svernagovich> jester-, dovrebbe bastare synaptic???
<papone> cristian_c: tu come spegni il pc?
<cristian_c> papone, Chiudi sessione -> Arrestare
<jester-> svernagovich: cerca gnome theme
<papone>     cristian_c ok, prova a immaginare che tutte le volte che spegni il pc la stessa operazione la devi fare 2 volte. una per il tuo utente e una per l'altro utente che si è loggato prima di te (nello specifico il mio pc di famiglia è utilizzato da me e dalle mie figlie; io ho le mie menate sul pc e loro hanno una sessione per loro).
<papone>  cristian_c con win nella stessa situazione se vuoi spegnere e ci sono altri utenti loggati, ti chiede se vuoi forzare l'arresto e se dici sì, provvede in automatico a terminare tutte le sessioni aperte
<cristian_c> papone, questa cosa mi risulta molto strana, cioè avere due utenti contemporaneamente loggati
<cristian_c> non ne avevo mai sentito parlare
<jester-> cristian_c: quoto
<jester-> proprio non esiste
<cristian_c> papone, se vuoi cambiare utente, non fai prima a chiudere la sessione e cambiare utente?
<cristian_c> senza spegnere o riavviare, ovviamente
<papone>   cristian_c si può fare tutto certo, ma perchè non posso tenere che so, il mulo che lavora e lasciar utilizzare il pc alle mie figlie mentre studiano?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> papone, mi viene da pensare che se vuoi arrestare il sistema, tu debba chiudere manualmente tutte le sessioni
<cristian_c> papone, non credo ci sia un'opzione per chiudere tutte le sessioni automaticamente
<cristian_c> almeno per adesso
<cristian_c> papone, hai provato a googlare in merito per vedere se quest'opzione esiste in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> :)
<papone> la famiglia chiama
<papone> ora di pramnzo
<cristian_c> ok
<svernagovich> grazie jester-
<jester-> de nada
<Elius> scusate ho installato sketchup (un programma di grafica 3d) e l' ho installato con wine quando lo facico partire mi dice che ( sketchup non è in grado di inizializzare OpenGl ) sapete se posso fare qualcosa per risolvere?
<Elia_> salve
<Elia_> scusate ho installato sketchup (un programma di grafica 3d) e l' ho installato con wine quando lo facico partire mi dice che ( sketchup non è in grado di inizializzare OpenGl ) sapete se posso fare qualcosa per risolvere?
<jester-> Elia_: con wine non tutto è cimpatibile e non tutto funza al meglio, cerca se c'è alternativa al programma per linuz
<flo__> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno ha idea del perchè downhelper si blocca ad un certo punto??
<flo__> come si fa a cancellare programmi inutilizzati? gestore pacchetti?
<jester-> flo__: ovvio
<flo__> se te lo chiedo non è così ovvio, ti pare jester-?
<attackment> ciao a tutti
<alexpixel22> ciao a tutti quando vorrei installare un qualsiasi programma come recordmydesktop
<alexpixel22> mi esce questo errore http://codepad.org/sNfrOTl4
<attackment> uhm prova a dare a terminale sudo apt-get update
<nickname__> Salve vorrei un aiuto
<nickname__> Si può
<nickname__> ?
<attackment> chiedi :)
<nickname__> Ma la splash screen impossibile cambiaria?
<nickname__> L
<nickname__> Plymouth nn va
<nickname__> Nn va nulla
<nickname__> Ho 11.04
<attackment> la schermata dove metti la password?
<nickname__> Nooo appena avviavo appariva viola
<nickname__> Adesso tutto nero solo nm
<alexpixel22> http://codepad.org/JAcqNDj5 mi da questo errore
<nickname__> Coul not bould success
<attackment> nickname__,  un aggiornamento schifo non farebbe comunque è quella la schermata che intendi? dove inserivi la password?
<nickname__> Si
<nickname__> Ma si avvia senza pass il mio
<attackment> ok ok
<attackment> uhmmmm
<attackment> aspetta un po
<nickname__> Ok
<attackment> direi c'è un problema a quei PPA
<attackment> sei il secondo che mi mostra questo errore
<nickname__> Come risolvo
<attackment> direi che non è un problema tuo ma loro
<nickname__> Seee
<attackment> devi attendere che sistemino
<nickname__> Ma nepp itemi riesco ad installare
<nickname__> Le splash
<attackment> stesso errore?
<nickname__> Nn so farlo
<attackment> quale de usi?
<nickname__> Nn trovo nepp da dove caricare
<nickname__> Scaricare
<attackment> capisco, ma quale desktop usi
<nickname__> Gnome
<attackment> gnome shell?
<nickname__> Che so credo si
<attackment> oppure il gnome classico?
<nickname__> Quello classico
<attackment> ah ok
<nickname__> Chi aiuta una ragazza in remoto???
<nickname__> Grazie
<nickname__> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutare una ragazza in remoto?
<attackment> qui ci sono i temi
<attackment> http://gnome-look.org/
<nickname__>  Attackment non mi serve il tuo aiuto prima impara ad essere educato ed uomo
<attackment> prima di parlare a vanvera, ecco il tuo pvt in main, cosi vediamo chi è maleducato...
<attackment> <nickname__> Potresti aiutarmi?
<attackment> <nickname__> Da remoto?
<attackment> <attackment> no mi spiace
<attackment> <nickname__> Xke
<attackment> <attackment> perche no.
<FloodBotIt2> attackment: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attackment> <nickname__> Paura?
<nickname__> Cambi i copia incolla
<nickname__> Vergogna
<attackment> tze
<attackment> tu dici?
<nickname__> Nn scriverei grz
<attackment> pazza scatenata.....
<attackment> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/schermatadel20121111141.png/
<janie> ciao ragazzi
<janie> ho un problemino credo facilmente risolvibile con il terminale
<janie> ma da sola non ce la faccio
<janie> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<janie> (buona domenica a tutti!)
<janie> c'è nessuno?
<janie> mi servirebbe una mano con il terminale........
<HoldenC> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<janie> non mi accetta la password!
<janie> so che è normale che non si vedano nè asterischi nè nulla di simile,il problema è un altro ;)
<janie> non la accetta proprio..ho controllato più e più volte che fosse corretta
<HoldenC> forse hai il caps-lock attivato?
<janie> no no...
<janie> anzi!
<janie> l'ho utilizzata due secondi dopo per scaricare gimp dallo store
<janie> ed è andata tranquillamente..non riesco a capire quale possa essere il problema
<janie> :/
<HoldenC> non la accetta mentre fai cosa?
<janie> non la accetta su terminale
<janie> quando digito comandi "sudo"
<janie> :/
<HoldenC> e che errore da di preciso?
<janie> aspetta che ci provo e te lo leggo..
<janie> Sorry, try again
<janie> soltanto questo :)
<janie> comunque ho ubuntu 12.10
<janie> possibile che sia un problema della versione?
<HoldenC> mi pare difficile. puoi provare a fare una cosa: premi ctrl-alt-f1 e ti porta nella prima console, e prova a fare il login da li,vedi se accetta la password. per tornare all'ambiente grafico dovrebbe essere ctrl-alt-f7, ma al limite provali tutti, f2, f3 etc finche' non lo trovi
<janie> ok...ci provo un attimo
<janie> devo farlo prima di inserire il comando sudo,giusto?
<HoldenC> no, non devi usare sudo, solo provare a fare il login
<janie> ok...un attimo :)
<vincenzo> Ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un vostro aiutino, dovrei installare i driver della stampante canon ip2600 su ubuntu 12.04, ma ho problemi nel installare il pacchetto libcupsys2
<janie> @HoldenC non va....
<janie> mi da Login incorrect anche così...
<janie> :/
<HoldenC> janie, boh, strano, non saprei allora... probabilmente sbagli davvero la password
<janie> è assurdo,perchè se inserisco la password normalmente, ad esempio quando installo i programmi o accendo il pc
<janie> funziona perfettamente!
<janie> ho controllato..tranquillo..l'ho anche cambiata ieri
<janie> ho provato a metterne una semplicissima di proposito,per non sbagliare a digitare
<janie> ma niente...
<HoldenC> eh, forse mentre l'hai cambiata hai sbagliato qualcosa?
<janie> no no...l'ho provata
<janie> ho installato gimp mezz'ora fa
<janie> non funziona solanto da terminale
<toketin> ciao
<toketin> ma su unity passando con il cursore nell'icone sull'area di notifca perche non viene mostrato il dialog?
<vincenzo> Ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un vostro aiutino, dovrei installare i driver della stampante canon ip2600 su ubuntu 12.04, ma ho problemi nel installare il pacchetto libcupsys2
<vincenzo> ce nessuno che mi aiuta :(
<DD3my> che tipo di problemi vincenzo
<vincenzo> dovrei installare i driver della stampante canon ip2600 su ubuntu 12.04, ma ho problemi nel installare il pacchetto libcupsys2
<DD3my> si ti ripeto che problemi ci sono con il pacchetto?
<vincenzo> non so come installarlo
<janie> (@HoldenC ho risolto! stacco,grazie...ho trovato una guida in inglese, è un problema della versione, ho usato un comando da terminale per digitare una password diversa e ce l'ho fatta...)
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<vincenzo> DD3my  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1350806/
<vincenzo> non so se si è installato o meno
<toketin> sapete se il kernel ubuntu abbia delle patch per i driver rtl8187? perchè ho dei problemi con un adattatore usb che usa questi driver su arch e fedora, ma su ubuntu no
<DD3my> vincenzo, ascolta ma tu hai scaricato per quaso quelche pacchetto con estensione .tar.gz
<DD3my> o qualcosa di simile che in chiama cosi?
<vincenzo> si i driver della stampante
<vincenzo> meglio dire, i "pacchetti" che dovrei installare per far funzionare la stampante
<vincenzo> per non posso installarli per via di questo libcuspys2
<vincenzo> DD3my per caso devo eliminarli e installare e dare il comando?
<vincenzo> scusami, devo eliminarli e dare il tuo comando?
<vincenzo> DD3my non mi abbandonareeee
<netbook> ciao a tutti ho un problema nel configurare il microfono per skype chi mi da una mano?
<netbook> (ubuntu 12.04
<netbook> )
<netbook_> ho trovato questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2011/05/ubuntu-il-microfono-in-skype-non.html può funzionare con 12.04
<netbook_> oppure disinsttallo tutto e rinstallo tutto da capo?
<netbook_> ok risolto grazie!
<leosacc> sera raga
<superrobyy> buonasera
<superrobyy> ho un server ftp ma non riesco a permettere l'upload e la creazione di cartelle agli utenti anonimi nonostante abbia impostato tutto nel file vsftpd.conf
<leosacc> buona cena a tutti
<superrobyy> ho un server ftp ma non riesco a permettere l'upload e la creazione di cartelle agli utenti anonimi nonostante abbia impostato tutto nel file vsftpd.conf
<Ame> Ciao
<Ame> Sto provando ad installare xubuntu su di un vecchi pc ma quando comincia a copiare i file dopo un po si blocca
<Ame> Qualcuno sa qualcosa in merito?
<jester-> HoldenC: vuole sudo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1352022/
<Ame> Potrebbe dipendere da qualche impostazione del bios?
<HoldenC> jester-, ah si puo' essere
<jester-> ha fatto, vado a vedere
<jester-> HoldenC: ha creato il binario mo vedo se funza
<colap> chi puo darmi una mano
<colap> non vedo il menù di selezione di grub
<Ame> Qualcuno sa perche l'installazione si blocca al punto di copia i file?
<jester-> HoldenC: pare funzi faccio il test
<Ame> Sono 2 giorni che provo ma nulla
<colap> hai controllato l'integrita del disco
<Ame> Ho scaricato prima lubuntu ora xubuntu
<Ame> Sempre solito problema
<colap> hai formattato la partizione dove installi iubuntu
<Ame> Bhe la formatta lui no?
<colap> a me è capitato che si bloccava ho formattato e ha fuzionato
<colap> non vedo il menù di selezione di grub chi puo aiutarmi?
<Ame> Ah, questo non saprei
<colap> prova formatta
<colap> che ti costa
<colap> helpp
<Ame> Solo che sul prova xubuntu nn trovo gestione disco....
<Ame> Strano
<Jerrydest> salve ho un problema
<Jerrydest> devo mettere ubuntu su una pennetta usb da mac ma non riesco a trovare una guida adatta
<Ame> Come faccio a forzare la formattazione
<Jerrydest> qualcuno mi caga? XD
<luke___> buonasera
<luke___> Argument cannot be null. Parameter name: key
<luke___> volevo solo installare moonlight su crome
<Ame> Nulla su sto pc non ci si riesce ad installare
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-04
<PAULKALK> HO UN PROBLEMO
<PAULKALK> CIAO HO UN PROBLEMA
<PAULKALK> FACCIO PARTIRE L'INSTALLAZIONE E MI DA ERRORE
<PAULKALK> THIS KERNEL REQUIRES AN X86-64 CPU, BUT ONLY DETECTED AN I686 CPU
<nannes> Ciao PAULKALK! Puoi scriverci il testo dell'errore?
<nannes> eccolo, ok
<nannes> Hai scaricato la versione sbagliata PAULKALK!  Dovevi prendere la i386 invece hai preso la x64
<PAULKALK> e dove la trovo?
<nannes> Ora ti do il link.. ma prima dimmi le caratteristiche del tuo pc, così scelgo quella più adatta.
<PAULKALK> e un acer quello piccolino acere aspire one d250
<nannes> Ecco qua PAULKALK, questa è quella più adatta al tuo pc: Lubuntu
<nannes> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nannes> La batteria dura di più con questo
<nannes> ed è pure molto più veloce
<PAULKALK> okok poi per metterlo sulla chiavetta
<PAULKALK> utilizzo
<PAULKALK> ora scarisco
<PAULKALK> questa
<nannes> Scommetto che stai usando un apple adesso
<PAULKALK> siano sicuri che va?
<PAULKALK> si ho un mac
<PAULKALK> ahaha
<nannes> per metterlo sulla chiavetta con il tuo sistema apple osx puoi usare questo:
<PAULKALK> no lo sto scaricando
<PAULKALK> da windows 7
<PAULKALK> e uso
<PAULKALK> unetbootin
<PAULKALK> anche perche volevo installarli windows 7 ma nn riuscivo
<PAULKALK> allora ho deciso di installare ubuntu
<PAULKALK> chissa com'e
<nannes> ah ok..
<PAULKALK> ma e buono
<PAULKALK> sto ubuntu?
<PAULKALK> dicono che itunes nn ce
<PAULKALK> e nn ci sono tantissimi programmi
<PAULKALK> io lo devo regalare a mia mamma
<PAULKALK> fa un uso di google / facebook
<PAULKALK> va bene?
<nannes> Bah in questo caso va benissimo :)
<PAULKALK> speriamo dai
<PAULKALK> una volta messo sulla chiavetta
<PAULKALK> fa tutto da solo l'installazione giusto
<PAULKALK> formatta anche
<PAULKALK> ??
<nannes> Itunes non c'è ma ci sono diversi player compatibili che fanno cose simili ad itunes :)
<nannes> il problema è che il computer che hai non regge la ubuntu buona, quindi ti ho fatto installare una versione più leggera
<PAULKALK> L'importante che funziona
<PAULKALK> e che nn ci mette due ore per aprire internet
<PAULKALK> ahah
<PAULKALK> poi un altra cosa, quando installo formatta da solo?
<PAULKALK> Antivirus lo devo installare?
<nannes> No niente antivirus non serve a niente su linux.
<nannes> Per connetterti ad internet usi una pennina UMTS o roba simile?
<nannes> oppure una normale WiFi domestica?
<PAULKALK> wifi
<PAULKALK> quindi nn scarico s
<PAULKALK> nessun antivirus?
<nannes> no no assolutamente no.
<nannes> ti rallentano solo il computer
<nannes> e non servono a nulla su GNU-linux
<PAULKALK> ora devo trovare solamente un seriale di avg 2014 funzionante
<PAULKALK> da isntallare sul mio windows 7
<krabador> PAULKALK, e ubuntu?
<PAULKALK> nn ho capito
<mirko__> nannes
<PAULKALK> ORA MI DICE
<PAULKALK> OK PARTITO
<PAULKALK> SI FORMATTA DA SOLO?
<mirko__> mi puoi spiegare come installare lubuntu su hd esterno grazie
<nannes> PAULKALK: Segui l'installazione passo dopo passo. Quando sarà il momento te lo chiederà lui
<nannes> mirko__: Esattamente nello stesso modo con cui lo installeresti in un hdd interno. L'unica differenza è che, nel partizionamento, devi selezionare il disco esterno nel menu di scelta
<PAULKALK> perche io gia che sono in ballo
<PAULKALK> volevo formattare averlo bello pulito
<nannes> PAULKALK: Benissimo, allora quando te lo chiederà tu dovrai rispondere "Usa l'intero disco per ubuntu"
<PAULKALK> scarica
<PAULKALK> gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<PAULKALK> premo si?
<PAULKALK> installare sofware di terze parti?
<PAULKALK> ..
<nannes> PAULKALK: SI per entrambi
<mirko__> mi potete spiegare come installare lubuntu su hd esterno grazie.
<PAULKALK> nannes perfetto
<PAULKALK> grazie mille
<nannes> mirko__: Esattamente nello stesso modo con cui lo installeresti in un hdd interno. L'unica differenza è che, nel partizionamento, devi selezionare il disco esterno nel menu di scelta
<mirko__> ???
<nannes> !!!
<nannes> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<PAULKALK> nannes un ultima cosa, questo software che mi hai fatto scaricare è un prova oppure ha una scadenza o e per sempre ??
<nannes> Mirco leggi i link di ubot-it
<PAULKALK> nannes hai letto?
<mirko__>  
<PAULKALK> ...
<PAULKALK> nannes?
<nannes> PAULKALK:   Nessuna scadenza
<nannes> PAULKALK: Al massimo ubuntu lo dovrai aggiornare ogni 6 mesi
<nannes> ma un aggiornamento non è obbligatorio, sei sempre tu a scegliere ;)
<PAULKALK> okok perfetto
<PAULKALK> buona notte
<PAULKALK> E GRAZIE MILLE
<PAULKALK> ++++ QUESTO SUPPORTO !!
<PAULKAL> NANNES
<PAULKAL> HO BISOGNO DI UN ULTIMO AIUTO
<PAULKAL> SONO QUA DA UBUNTU
<PAULKAL> HO UB PROBLEMA
<PAULKAL> IN BASSO A DESTRA HO US
<PAULKAL> ED E TUTTO IN INGLESE
<PAULKAL> O.O
<PAULKAL> ANCHE MOZILLA IN INGLESE
<PAULKAL> MENTRE LO START IN ITALIANO
<PAULKAL> PERCHE MOZILLA E IN INGLESE=
<nannes> mmh vuol dire che non hai installato tutti i pacchetti di traduzion
<nannes> vai nel terminale e scrivi    lsb_release -a
<PAULKAL> dov e il terminale?
<nannes> CTRL  ALT  T
<PAULKAL> ok poi
<PAULKAL> casa@casa-Aspire-one:~$ lsb_release a- Usage: lsb_release [options]  lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted casa@casa-Aspire-one:~$
<PAULKAL> ora dice questo
<PAULKAL> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.10 Release:	13.10 Codename:	saucy casa@casa-Aspire-one:~$
<nannes> ok perfetto. aspetta un scondo
<PAULKAL> QUINDI'
<PAULKAL> OKOK
<nannes> Ma PAULKAL questo è lo stesso Lubuntu  che ti ho fatto installare poco fa?
<PAULKAL> SISI
<PAULKAL> HO TUTTO IN ITALIANO
<PAULKAL> TRANNE MOZILL
<PAULKAL> NO ANCHE
<PAULKAL> GNUMERIC
<PAULKAL> MT PAINT EDITION
<PAULKAL> TT IN INGLESE
<PAULKAL> AHAHAH
<PAULKAL> E ORA COSA DEVO FARE?
<nannes> clicca sul pulsante blu in basso a sx
<nannes> e cerca  "Language Support" o "Supporto lingue"
<nannes> Di solito si trova dentro SYSTEM TOOLS oppure PREFERENCES
<PAULKAL> ok
<PAULKAL> trovato supporto lingue
<nannes> solitamente appare questa immagine https://lh3.ggpht.com/-7n2Cd6NT7UU/UAQFLFq94XI/AAAAAAAABnU/9AProT0I7cI/s1600/incomplete-language-support-after-lubuntu-install.png
<nannes> A te non è apparsa?
<PAULKAL> no
<nannes> Allora hai quest'altra immagine davanti:  http://i.stack.imgur.com/pYwtH.png
<PAULKAL> ho tolto
<PAULKAL> si braviisimo
<PAULKAL> ho tolto inglese
<PAULKAL> ho lasciato solo ita
<PAULKAL> devo riavviare=
<PAULKAL> ìì
<nannes> credo che non basti fare solo quello
<PAULKAL> ?
<nannes> comunque sì adesso riavvia e prova :)
<PAULKAL> okok
<paulkalk> niente nannes
<paulkalk> uguale
<paulkalk> a prima
<nannes> devi tornare lì e cliccare su install new languages
<paulkalk> dove
<paulkalk> ?
<paulkalk> nell assistenza dice di isntallare dei pacchetti
<paulkalk> ma nn me li fa scaricare
<paulkalk> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano?highlight=%28lingua%29
<paulkalk> vado in basso per scaricare schiaccio su tutti i programmi
<paulkalk> e mi esce il menu che devo cercare qualche programma
<paulkalk> per aprirlo
<nannes> ok no problem :) fai cosi :)
<nannes> vai nel terminale
<nannes> e incolla questo comando
<paulkalk> ok
<nannes> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-support-it
<paulkalk> ok
<paulkalk> mi dice password
<paulkalk> per metterla come faccio?
<nannes> scrivila e basta. Quando hai finito premi INVIO
<nannes> Non preoccuparti se mentre scrivi non vedi i caratteri apparire
<nannes> è normale, è una protezione per evitare che chi sta vicino a te vede i caratteri che compongono la password
<paulkalk> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto language-support-it casa@casa-Aspire-one:~$
<paulkalk> mi dice questo
<nannes> paulkalk: ok ti devo cambiare il comando allora: scrivi quest'altro
<nannes> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base
<paulkalk> language-pack-gnome-it è già alla versione più recente. language-pack-gnome-it-base è già alla versione più recente. language-pack-it è già alla versione più recente. language-pack-it-base è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 36 non aggiornati. casa@casa-Aspire-one:~$
<paulkalk> niente irrisolvibile ?
<paulkalk> ...
<nannes> beh se è solo mozilla firefox il problema, puoi scaricare la lingua italiana per firefox
<paulkalk> ok
<paulkalk> dove vado'
<paulkalk> ahhh ecco
<paulkalk> vado su tools poi add
<paulkalk> laguages
<paulkalk> e ce scritto su firefox
<paulkalk> italiano language pack nn compatibile con firerox 24.0
<paulkalk> dovrei aggiornare firefox a 25.0
<nannes> scrivi
<nannes> anzi incolla volevo dire (nel terminale)
<paulkalk> ij
<nannes> sudo apt-get update  &&  sudo apt-get upgrade
<paulkalk> ok
<paulkalk> mille
<paulkalk> scritte
<paulkalk> stano uscendo
<paulkalk_> GRANDISSIMO
<paulkalk_> HO RIAVVIATO TUTTO OK ORA
<paulkalk_> PERFETTO
<paulkalk_> GRAZIE MILLE !! <3
<paulkalk_> DA CHE ERA MORTO STO PC
<paulkalk_> E STRA VELOCE
<paulkalk_> PERFETTO NANNES
<nannes> eheheheh :)
<nannes> Di nieente! divertiti! :D
<akis24> giorno
<Shin3> giorno
<peppe__> avrei un probl con ubuntu 12.4. se collego tastiera e mouse con attacco usb tt bene se invece sono con attacco ps2 nada. Potreste aiutarmi, grazie
<peppe__> scusate.: buon giorno a tutti e buon inizio sett
<akis24> peppe__: controlla che nel bios del pc non ci sia qualche voce disabilitata relativa alla tastiera
<akis24> peppe__: dai questo comando da terminale e vedi che restituisce  dmesg | grep AUX
<akis24> peppe__: molto probabile che tu abbia la porta AUX disabilitata nel bios
<nella_80> buongiorno ragazzi
<nella_80> qualcuno, per favore, può spiegarmi la differenza tra il php.ini che si trova in /etc/php5/cli e quello invece che si trova in /etc/php5/apache2 ... ? grazie
<cristian_c> nella_80, non sono un esperto, ma a che pro tutto ciò?
<nella_80> roundcube... la nuova versione non mostra la data delle mail inviate/ricevute se non setto manualmente il timezone in php.ini
<nella_80> cristian, sai che esiste una versione che si chiama satanic ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> no
<nella_80> trovala e scaricala, io ce l'ho su ppc
<cristian_c> nella_80, in ogni caso non è ufficiale
<nella_80> perchè cosa c'è in ufficiale in linux?
<nella_80> o addirittura in GNU?
<ExPBoy> io
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> buongiorno ne
<nella_80> ma circa php.ini?
<cristian_c> nella_80, ma è specificato quale php.ini?
<nella_80> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nella_80, e dove l'hai trovata l'informazione?
<nella_80> appunto vorrei sapere su quale dei due mettere le mie manine...
<nella_80> in un forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nella_80, link?
<nella_80> ora, devo andare, mi ricollego più tardi. grazie gentili
<Guest80131> ciao a tutti. sto cercando di installare winiride su ubunto, ma non ci riesco. mi dice di marcare il file come executable con il file permissions. con wine non so da dove partire.... mi potreste dare qualche dritta per sapere da che parte rifarmi? forse è semplice, ma io non sono pratia di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !info winride
<ubot-it> Package winride does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> Guest80131, controlla nel database di wine
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, pare sia un programma per windows
<ExPBoy> allora bisogna usare windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> riciao
<cristian_c> allora, da un bel po' di tempo ho il problema che i tasti volume non funzionano bene, sopratutto il toggle
<cristian_c> nel senso che lo premo e l'audio si disattiva, ma se lo ripremo l'audio non si riattiva
<cristian_c> allora, ho fatto un controllo in alsamixer e ho scoperto una cosa: se premo il tasto, Master, Headphone e Speaker diventano muti
<cristian_c> se lo ripremo si riattiva soltanto Master
<cristian_c> come ripristino la funzionalità originaria del mute?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<antonella_80> rieccomi :)
<antonella_80> ricordo il mio 'problema'... vorrei, gentilmente, che qualcuno mi spiegasse la differenza tra il file di configurazione php.ini che si trova in /etc/php5/cli e quello in /etc/php5/apache2... grazie
<cristian_c> antonella_80, mi dicono dalla regia: ci sono tre milioni di esempi come settare tiemzone su gogol
<akis24> lol
<antonella_80> cristian_c ma la mia domanda è un'altra...
<cristian_c> lol
<antonella_80> a prescindere dal timezone
<cristian_c> 09:37:49 <nella_80> roundcube... la nuova versione non mostra la data delle mail inviate/ricevute se non setto manualmente il timezone in php.ini
<antonella_80> ok, ma diff tra i due file quale è ?
<antonella_80> a prescinde
<cristian_c> il punto è: perché?
<antonella_80> cristian_c sei veramente 'cristian', io preferisco i satanic... perchè se mi succede di nuovo che devo cambiare qualcosa in php.ini vorrei sapere quale dei due file e il perchè... ti viene tanto difficile da capire?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, stai floodando i chan da un bel po'. Datti una calmata
<antonella_80> forse ho sbagliato chan
<antonella_80> bye.
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c:scusate
<arceste> ciao a tutti
<gekko_> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato xubuntu 13.04 sul mio netbook. ho scelto quella relase in quanto è lapiù leggera e per quello che
<gekko_> scusate ho schiacciato invio :( dicevo è la più leggera e adatta al mio pc tanto lo uso solo per vedere film e musica. l'ho partizionato cosi: 2gb di swap (ho letto che deve essere il doppio della ram) 200gb di home e 30 gb di root. va bene?
<akis24> si
<jester-> gekko_: basta quanto la ram
<jester-> gekko_: quanta ram hai
<gekko_> un consiglio. volessi reinstallare xubuntu per un mio errore o simili come posso fare? l'ho partizionato così proprio per questo ossia non toccare la home in modo che documenti e tutto rimangano ma poter reinstallare solo il sistema. mi confermate che è possibile? nel caso come?
<gekko_> grazie per le risposte :)
<cristian_c> gekko_, sempre da live
<gekko_> come ram ho 1gb e mi hanno consigliato e ho letto su vari post che la swap doveva esser il doppio della ram
<cristian_c> gekko_, in pratica, formatti solo la /
<gekko_> ok quindi è possibile.. ma che forza.. mi trovo molto meglio con xubuntu che con windows :)
<jester-> !ripristino | gekko_
<ubot-it> gekko_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gekko_> ok ci dò un'occhiata.. quanto avrei voluto conoscer prima questa distro :) avrei risparmiato molte noie
<cristian_c> gekko_, pensa che c'è chi denigra linux ogni giorno in questo chan :P
<jester-> siamo estremamente democratici
<gekko_> sono degli stupidi.. a parte che se entrano in questo canale vuol dire che erano comunque interessati.. diciamo che per gli utenti normali certe distro linux sono "difficili" ossia poco friendly ma somma un pò di impegno :/
<nannes> cristian_c: e chi sarebbe? mi vien proprio difficile da immaginare xP
<cristian_c> nannes, non uno in particolare, tanti neo-utenti che si affaccano per la prima volta in chan
<cristian_c> *i
<cristian_c> e lamentano
<nannes> ah neo-utenti! ci sono pure non-neo tranquillo  xP
<cristian_c> nannes, intendevo in #ubuntu-it fine OT
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti ragazzi.
<gekko_> scusate la domanda ma xubuntu da quanto esiste? ora mi faccio un dvd in più non vorrei non lo sviluppassero più..
<cristian_c> gekko_, vari anni, vai sul sito ufficiale e vedi. Comunque non credo ci sia pericolo a breve. Alle brutte, cambi distro e usi xfce su un'altra
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao gekko_, esiste da molto tempo, se non dovessero piu rilasciarlo come progetto, puoi smepre instalalre ubuntu e poi l'ambinete xfce..
<cristian_c> eh
<nannes> cristian_c: lol hai i comportamenti tipici di uno sbirro...  le gole le onosco, ma 2-3 frasi non cambiano la vita!
<nannes> *regole *conosco
<jester-> gekko_: il sistema è comune, xfce (xubontu) & co sono solo il vestito grafico
<gekko_> davvero? ok :) come avete capito sono nuovo del mondo pinguino :) ma comunque molto soddisfatto... ubuntu non mi ha fatto impazzire preferisco sstemi più leggeri e in xubuntu ho trovato esattamente quello che cercavo :) come sono contento :)
<gekko_> ora cerco qualche guida per comprendere meglio e magari qualcosa di molto semplice che mi faccia imparare le cose base,terminale compreso.. sono molto basso come livello linux per ora
<cristian_c> !wiki | gekko_
<ubot-it> gekko_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> gekko_, il primo link
<gekko_> :) ok... ora studio .. :)
<gekko_> scusate esiste qualcosa in pdf? non ho una rete adsl percio il tempo che posso passare online è limitato
<cristian_c> gekko_, mi pare che ci sia la possibilià di scaricare il wiki
<cristian_c> gekko_, inoltre, ci sono vari libri sia cartacei che online
<gekko_> ah.. come sono ignorante :( ora cerco di capire come allora. un libro su linux l'acquisterò di certo :)
<cristian_c> :)
<gekko_> ma ubuntu 13.10 ha come logo un geco? :) lo devo avere :) sono un allevatore di gechi :)
<topspeed> ciao a tutti, dovrei installare flash player su ubuntu live, l'ho già fatto diverse volte ma adesso non so perchè non riesco più
<jester-> topspeed: usb?
<topspeed> cd
<jester-> topspeed: e quando mai un cd si scrive
<topspeed> ti assicuro che ho installato diverse robe usando il cd
<topspeed> anche skype
<jester-> per iinstallarlo dovrebbe scrivere in / e il cd non è scrivibile
<jester-> topspeed: usando il cd non installi nulla di permanente sulla live a differenza della usb se si riseva spazio aggiuntivo
<cristian_c> topspeed, per conservare le modifiche crea una live personalizzata
<topspeed> lo so lo so ma a me non interessa che sia definitivo mi basta che funzioni adesso
<cristian_c> nel senso, una live con tutti i codec preinstallati
<cristian_c> topspeed, e comunque, controlla che sia presente flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> non c'è
<cristian_c> topspeed, cosa non c'è?
<topspeed> solo che fino a ieri c'era e l'installazione avveniva in automatico dal sito flash
<cristian_c> ?
<topspeed> flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> mi pare mi sia venuta fuori la schermata flashplugin-installer not found
<cristian_c> topspeed, hai provato a cercare nel software center?
<cristian_c> topspeed, ma dove?
<topspeed> sono andato sul sito adobe per installare flash
<cristian_c> topspeed, quali repo sono abilitati
<cristian_c> topspeed, flash non si installa dal sito adobe
<cristian_c> *?
<jester-> topspeed: quanta ram ha il pc
<topspeed> get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<topspeed> 1 gb credo
<jester-> topspeed: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> sì spe devo mettere il comando su ... come si chiama ?
<jester-> l'importante è metterlo
<topspeed> sì ma non mi ricordo dove
<topspeed> è la seconda volta che uso ubuntu live abbiate pietà
<jester-> ambarabaciccicoccò se ho il terminale lo fo
<topspeed> terminale ecco non mi ricordo mai il nome
<topspeed> risposta: impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<jester-> topspeed: SCRIVI BENE
<topspeed> ho copiato e incollato
<jester-> topspeed: e sudo apt-get update che fa
<DANIELA_> Computer Compaq Intel Pentium 4 2.40Ghz  Memoria Ram 512MB  Hard Disk 40GB  Masterizzatore DvD  LCD 15 Pollici  Windows XP  vorrei comprare questo  computer per 60 € e metterci lubunbtu che dite mi conviene secondo voi???? sn indecisa
<DANIELA_> e poi supportera lubuntuù
<topspeed> recuperati 2395kb  ...
<jester-> DANIELA_  60€ te li danno per rottamarlo o paghi tu
<DANIELA_> lo vorrei compare
<jester-> topspeed: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<DANIELA_> per 60 euro lo visto su subito
<jester-> DANIELA_: vale 0
<topspeed> IMPOSSIBILE TROVARE PACCHETTO
<jester-> topspeed: sicuro che usi ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> topspeed, o sbagli a scrivere o non hai ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ecco
<cybernova> topspeed, lsb_release -a
<topspeed> e cosa uso allora ? quando apro il cd mi chiede se voglio installare o provare UBUNTU !
<ExPBoy> ma stai sulla live?
<topspeed> sullo scrivere copio e incollo più di così ...
<jester-> topspeed: versione?
<nannes> DANIELA_: Non vale molto, ma se vuoi sapere se lubuntu funziona... beh sì, funziona
<topspeed> sì sulla live
<nannes> DANIELA_: I video su youtube andranno un po' lenti
<topspeed> ultima
<DANIELA_> allora che faccio nn lo compro e per navigare  internet musica stampare
<jester-> DANIELA_: funzionerà da parlatica ma funziona, forese
<jester-> forse*
<nannes> no, senza forse ;)
<jester-> le ultime parole famose
<topspeed> ubuntu 13.4
<topspeed> 13.04
<DANIELA_> non mi conviene qundi ???
<jester-> DANIELA_: se te lo danno aggratis
<DANIELA_> solo ke mi piace perche costa poco e a lo schermo 15 pollici
<jester-> vedi un po te
<nannes> DANIELA_: io lubuntu l'ho messo su un athlon900+ con 256mb di RAM
<nannes> quindi FUNziONA. Il problema è che i video su youtube saranno piuttosto lenti
<nannes> poi chissaà come l'hanno trattato quel pc
<topspeed> quindi ???
<DANIELA_> ok
<DANIELA_> grazie
<nannes> DANIELA_: se l'hanno trattato decente
<nannes> (mente?)
<DANIELA_> ok
<DANIELA_> io nn lo so lo visto su subito
<nannes> ecco appunto   :/
<jester-> DANIELA_:  la retrocompatibilità è stata molto ridotta
<topspeed> tra l'altro dal sito get.adobe ecc. devo selezionare APT for ubuntu 10.04+ ???
<DANIELA_> questo vive a napoli e anche io vivo a napoli quindi lo potrei incontrare
<DANIELA_> per prenderlo da vicino
<DANIELA_> ma da quello che mi dite andra lento
<DANIELA_> mmmm
<nannes> va brne.. fagli vedere le zizze magari te lo da pure gratis :)
<DANIELA_> nn so che fare
<nannes> ehehhe
<jester-> ad averle le zizze
<nannes> jester- non fare il guastafeste :(
<topspeed> vabbeh a me mi lasciate nella bratta ?
<nannes> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<nannes> topspeed: ha ragione jester-, scrivi bene
<jester-> topspeed: se con apt-get install flashlugin-installer non lo trova o conti balle o hai una connessione falrocca
<nannes> o forse i repo cambiati
<topspeed> potessi schiattare poi perchè dovrei raccontare balle ???
<jester-> nella live?
<nannes> lol
<topspeed> tra l'altro 2 giorni fà, non 3 anni, s'è installato da solo dal sito
<jester-> topspeed: normalemente lo trova e lo installa
<jester-> e qundo mai lo installa dal sito
<topspeed> eh lo so ma infatti fino a ieri era installato
<topspeed> ti giuro su quello che vuoi che l'altra volta tutto è partito dal sito, che poi abbia fatto robe diverse non me ne intendo e non lo so
<topspeed> probabile che aperto il sito mi abbia chiesto di installare il pacchetto di cui parli e l'abbia fatto ma adesso non lo fa più
<topspeed> sulla connessione non so quanto sia farlocca, mi hai fatto provare un update e l'ha fatto quindi boh
<cristian_c> topspeed, hai controllato quali repo sono abilitati?
<cristian_c> come avevo accennato prima
<topspeed> a sapere cosa sono i repo
<cristian_c> !repo | topspeed
<ubot-it> topspeed: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<glpiana> ola
<topspeed> provo /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<topspeed> no mi da permission denied
<cristian_c> topspeed, prova Sowtware e aggiornamenti
<topspeed> in che senso ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, se usi unity, cerca nella dash
<topspeed> cristian scusa l'ignoranza ma non so di cosa parli
<cristian_c> topspeed, apri un terminale e digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<topspeed> ok
<topspeed> sembra non accadere nulla
<jester-> eh
<topspeed> quindi ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, nessuna risposta?
<topspeed> nada de nada
<cristian_c> topspeed, posta scermata del desktop
<cristian_c> *h
<topspeed> cioè viene ubuntu e sotto ubuntu@ubuntu: ...
<topspeed> come si posta la schermata desktop qui ?
<cristian_c> !image | topspeed
<ubot-it> topspeed: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<topspeed> ah beh su imageshack c'arrivavo anche io, pensavo ci fosse un metodo più veloce
<cristian_c> lol
<topspeed> sì ma domanda inquietante:
<topspeed> io sun win facevo r stamp poi incollavo su paint salvavo e poi postavo on line ecc. ma da ubuntu come si fa ???
<glpiana> topspeed, dopo il comando è apparso "ubuntu"  e poi ti ha ridato il prompt dei comandi?
<topspeed> esattamente glpiana !
<glpiana> cristian_c, allora ha unity
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> topspeed, ok, fai clic sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<topspeed> ok
<nannes> topspeed: su ubuntu quando premi il tasto STAMP c'hai l'immagine già bella pronta nella home, o al massimo su home/Immagini/
<cristian_c> topspeed, dovrebbe aprirsi una schermata di ricerca
<topspeed> certo
<topspeed> quindi ?
<peppe__> scusa akis24 sono andato nella bios e sia usb che ps2 sono abilitate, poi nn riesco a trovare nessuna porta AUX ( nn sono esperto ma nn ho trovato niente)
<cristian_c> topspeed, cerca update
<cristian_c> oppure software
<topspeed> trovato
<cristian_c> topspeed, apri software e aggiornamenti
<topspeed> ok
<cristian_c> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<akis24> peppe__: benriletto [08:26:41] <akis24> peppe__: dai questo comando da terminale e vedi che restituisce  dmesg | grep AUX
<topspeed> pare che abbia aggiornato
<cristian_c> topspeed, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> topspeed, posta schermata
<topspeed> cliccato su software update
<cristian_c> topspeed, mi riferivo alla lista dei repo
<topspeed> ah quello niente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> topspeed, infatti, ti ho domandato quali repo sono abilitati e quali no
<topspeed> ti ringrazio ma non ho capito cosa farci
<jester-> !info flashpluing-installer
<ubot-it> Package flashpluing-installer does not exist in saucy
<jester-> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<jester-> cristian_c: sta in multiverse non c'è nulla da abilitare
<akis24> peppe__: se facciamo tra domanda e risposta una ogni 4 ore circa non ce la facciamo
<topspeed> JESTER: even not found
<jester-> quale event
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma se multiverse è abilitato
<cristian_c> jester-, magari ha solo main o universe
<jester-> di setrie lo è
<jester-> serie
<jester-> comunque 2 ore per un plugin su una live cd è da veri trolli
<cristian_c> akis24, lol
<topspeed> il mistero è perchè fino a ieri il pacchetto c'era e funzionava
<cristian_c> jester-, intendo sulla live, lui sta in live
<cristian_c> jester-, ho notato che sulla live non èabilitato tutto cme sulla versione installata
<jester-> cristian_c: mah
<cristian_c> infatti sulla live hanno un sources.list leggermente diverso
<jester-> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> e fai prima
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> jester-, ok,non ci avevo pensato, ui non riusciva ad aprire il file
<cristian_c> *lui
<jester-> topspeed:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti nel paste
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !paste | topspeed
<ubot-it> topspeed: please see above
<topspeed> ok
<topspeed> un attimo e arrivo
<topspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358253/
<cristian_c> topspeed, devi abilitare i multiverse
<cristian_c> *i repo
<topspeed> se mi dite come, in parole semplici, volentieri
<cristian_c> topspeed, dalla schermata di prima
<cristian_c> topspeed, devi aprire software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> topspeed, e attivarli da lì
<topspeed> benissimo, come ?
<cristian_c> come cosa?
<topspeed> come li attivo ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, intanto apri la schermata e posta su imageshack
<peppe__> scusa akis24 è la prima volta che sono in chat e nn ho tanta dimestichezza, infatti nn so cm fare a postare  ad es. a uno dei nominativi in elenco sulla dx senza mettere all'inizio del messaggio a chi mi riferisco. Cmq se mi potesti scrivere di preciso quello che devo digitare sul terminale te ne sarei veramente grato.
<cristian_c> !chi | peppe__
<ubot-it> peppe__: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<akis24> peppe__:  esponi il problema di nuovo io sto' per uscire
<cristian_c> peppe__, collega la tastiera
<peppe__> akis24: ubuntu 12.4. se collego tastiera e mouse con attacco usb tt bene se invece sono con attacco ps2 nada.
<cristian_c> via ps2
<topspeed> sta installando aggiornamenti eh
<bpietro> peppe__, micahai su quella macchina dual boot con windows?
<cristian_c> topspeed, ma hai fatto ciò che ti è stato suggerito?
<peppe__> no
<jester-> cristian_c: lol
<topspeed> mi hai detto di aprire software updates e io l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> topspeed, e poi ti ho detto di postare schermata
<peppe__> no nn ho dual boot
<bpietro> peppe__, con altro sistema si potrebbe verificare se non si tratta di problema hardware
<cristian_c> ppeappena fatto, apri un terminale
<topspeed> sì ma non è successo niente se non la finetra di installazione
<cristian_c> peppe__, eappena fatto, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> topspeed, ancora non vedo alcuna schermata
<salamander_> ciao a tutti, che voi sappiate è possibile installare salamander su un gaaxy s I9000?
<cristian_c> !chat | salamander_
<ubot-it> salamander_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> salamander_, e ad occhio, direi di no
<cristian_c> non facilmente
<peppe__> cristian_c: terminale aperto
<salamander_> scusate pensavo fosse il canale giusto.. andrò su chat libera allora, scusate ancora
<cristian_c> peppe__, digita: xinput list
<cristian_c> peppe__, e posta il risultato su pastebinn
<cristian_c> !paste | peppe__
<ubot-it> peppe__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<topspeed> ci sta mettendo un casino ad installare gli aggiornamenti !
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> topspeed, peccato io avessi chiesto una schermata
<cristian_c> ma va bene così...
<topspeed> ah sì scusa, se riesco la faccio subito
<peppe__> cristian_c: scusa l'ignoranza; qual'è l'indirizzo della pagina( mi vergogno scusami )
<topspeed> allora r stamp ... e trovo l'immagine pronta sul desktop ?
<topspeed> ok immagine presa ora posto su imageshack
<cristian_c> !paste | peppe__
<ubot-it> peppe__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> topspeed, sì, oppure usi lo strumenti di cattura schermate di ubuntu
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<topspeed> sta caricando su imageshack ...
<topspeed> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/bivj.png/
<topspeed> quindi ?
<peppe__> cristian_c: c sei?
<peppe__> ho messo il nik ho cliccato paste;  cosa devo fare poi???!!!!
<topspeed> cristian ????
<cristian_c> topspeed, ehm, non stai trollando vero?
<cristian_c> topspeed, io ti ho chiesto la schermata di Software e aggiornamenti
<topspeed> ma perchè dovrei trollare ?????????????????
<cristian_c> topspeed, tu hai postato la schermata di un terminale e del browser
<cristian_c> che cavolo c'entrano?
<topspeed> e che ne so, la schermata di software updates è una finestrella con barra di avanzamento vuoi quella ?
<topspeed> se la vuoi te la mando subito
<cristian_c> topspeed, manfa ciò ce ho chiesto
<cristian_c> non una cosa a caso
<cristian_c> *d
<cristian_c> *che
<topspeed> allora vediamo di capirci: se io clicco su software updates esce quella finestrella con gli aggiornamenti che si stanno installando, io altro non so fare
<cristian_c> topspeed, ok, ma non l'hai postata la schermata
<topspeed> faccio subito
<cristian_c> topspeed, se vuoi ti mostro un esempio di schermata
<cristian_c> topspeed, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rLI9L4x-YYU/UXqv3VobglI/AAAAAAAAUIg/_VeS1BQz_Ps/s400/software+e+aggiornamenti.png
<topspeed> a me quella non mi esce, forse dopo che finirà di installare
<cristian_c> topspeed, non ti esce perché magari non l'hai cercata
<jester-> topspeed: che aggiorni a fare una live? per riempire la ram?
<cristian_c> eh
<topspeed> rieccomi
<topspeed> di colpo mi è spento il pc e non si avviava più ubuntu live
<topspeed> mi ridate il comando per installare flash player che riprovo ?
<topspeed> cristian ci sei ?
<nannes> topspeed:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> thanks
<nannes> you're welcome
<topspeed> io sarò welcome ma il pacchetto flash sul mio pc proprio no
<topspeed> non c'è verso non c'è più e non capisco perchè
<cristian_c> topspeed, come ho scrittp prima, devi abilitare il componente multiverse
<topspeed> sperando non mi spenga di nuovo il pc ... ridimmi un pò come abilitarlo
<topspeed> vado su software update ?
<nannes> top, basta questo comando
<topspeed> quale ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, l'altra cosa è aggiungere la riga direttamente al sources.list
<nannes> echo -e "\ndeb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy multiverse"|sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring multiverse
<cristian_c> topspeed, hai raring, no?
<nannes> topspeed: questo comando. Incollalo sul terminale (il mio) e poi fai sudo apt-get update. ^^
<topspeed> aspettate un attimo
<nannes> non aveva detto saucy? ahia
<topspeed> il primo comando quale è ?
<nannes> topspeed: cambia comando, è questo
<nannes> echo -e "\ndeb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring multiverse"|sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> questo topspeed^
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<topspeed> non succede nulla
<nannes> topspeed: Facendo il comando che ti ho dato io, fa tutto da solo
<nannes> infatti non deve succedere nulla, perché ha fatto tutto da solo.
<cristian_c> topspeed, questo è il tuo file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358253/
<nannes> Ora fai sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> topspeed, quindi basta che ci sia quella riga he ho indcato al suo interno
<nannes> topspeed: Se segui cristian_c, devi fare più passaggi per fare la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> topspeed, poi agiorni e quindi installi flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> ho messo sudo gedit ecc. ecc. ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> *aggiorni
<cristian_c> topspeed, riesci ad aprire il file?
<cristian_c> topspeed, controllalo
<topspeed> ragazzi, grazie ma non ci capisco più niente andiamo per gradi
<cristian_c> topspeed, prima di tutto: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<topspeed> allora ... c'è un problema
<topspeed> qualsiasi comando metto non succede nulla
<cristian_c> topspeed, non è possibile
<cristian_c> topspeed, posta una schermata
<nannes> topspeed: ma lo premi INVIO dopo che lo scrivi? o.O
<topspeed> nannes per favore eh
<topspeed> ho chiuso e riaperto il terminale e ora funzia
<nannes> vabeh bene
<topspeed> ok messo il primo comando cristian ... poi ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<topspeed> fatto
<topspeed> poi ?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<topspeed> ok
<topspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358524/
<nannes> azz siamo apposto
<cristian_c> topspeed, ok, ho capito
<cristian_c> topspeed, riapri il file
<topspeed> quale ?
<cristian_c> togli le ultime quattro righe
<cristian_c> topspeed, il file sources.list
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<topspeed> quindi di nuovo il comando ... spè che provvedo
<cristian_c> topspeed, una volta aperto, cancella le ultime quattro righe
<cristian_c> e aggiungi la riga:
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring multiverse
<cristian_c> topspeed, quindi, salvi il file e lo ciudi
<cristian_c> topspeed, infine, digita: sudo apt-ger update nel terminale per aggiornare i repository
<cristian_c> topspeed, e installi flash con: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> *chiudi
<cristian_c> topspeed, ho sbagliato
<xubuntu549> ho un portatile con installato windows xp profesional con 224 mb di ram 20 giga di hd, ho tentato di installare xubuntu 13.10 ma dopo la scelta della lingua si blocca e rimane installato windows, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> per aggiornare
<nannes> xubuntu549: Xubuntu non è abbastanza leggero. Devi installare Lubuntu se vuoi una minima possibilità.
<nannes> e in più, devi usare l'Alternate CD, non il normale cd d'installazione xubuntu549
<cristian_c> xubuntu549, o lubuntu o una distribuzione 'leggera'
<ExPBoy> 224 mb di ram?
<ExPBoy> che numero strano
<nannes> xubuntu549:  Scarica da qui la giusta versione  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/saucy/release/lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso
<nannes> ExPBoy: Sì, sono 256 ma wu windows ne vede 224 perchè 32 sono condivisi con la scheda video integrata
<xubuntu549> ok grazie come posso avere l'alternate cd, si può scaricare?
<topspeed> niente, si vede che sbaglio a cancellare le righe e a mettere la nuova
<nannes> xubuntu549: Ti ho messo il link lì sopra, guarda su ^^^
<xubuntu549> ok
<cristian_c> topspeed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> vediamo
<topspeed> fatto
<cristian_c> topspeed, su pastebin
<cristian_c> topspeed, volendo c'è anche pastebinit
<topspeed> ah sì scusa
<cristian_c> ma per questioni di tempo, è meglio non mettere troppa carne al fuoco
<topspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358586/
<cristian_c> topspeed, meglio
<cristian_c> topspeed, rimetti anche: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security main restricted
<topspeed> sotto ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, non so perché hai cancellato anche questa
<cristian_c> topspeed, sì, non credo abbia importanza l'ordine in questo caso
<topspeed> vai a saperlo ;-)
<topspeed> com'è che riapro il file per cambiarlo ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<topspeed> fatto
<cristian_c> topspeed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<topspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358592/
<cristian_c> topspeed, ok
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo apt-get update
<topspeed> fatto
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> la resa dei conti ...
<topspeed> cristian meglio che leggi qui ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358605/
<cristian_c> topspeed, ok
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> topspeed, c'è da abilitare anche i repo universe
<topspeed> ok
<cristian_c> !info libnspr4
<ubot-it> libnspr4 (source: nspr): NetScape Portable Runtime Library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.9.5-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 133 kB, installed size 346 kB
<topspeed> quindi che faccio ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, cancelli tutto il contenuto del file e ci incolli questo: http://pastebin.com/FMWtASUH
<topspeed> ok proviamo
<cristian_c> topspeed, apri il link, copia dalla riga 1 alla 9 compresa
<cristian_c> nel sources.list
<topspeed> fatto, poi ?
<cristian_c> topspeed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<topspeed> ok, pastebin o ti fidi ?
<cristian_c> mi fido
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo apt-get update
<topspeed> sta macchinando eh
<topspeed> ok finito
<cristian_c> topspeed, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<topspeed> sinceramente non so se è andato a buon fine o no
<cristian_c> topspeed, pastebin
<topspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358657/
<cristian_c> topspeed, non è tutto
<cristian_c> topspeed, ha finito?
<topspeed> ok adesso ha finito
<cristian_c> l'ha installato
<cristian_c> ciao
<topspeed> funziona !!! dovrebbero farti un monumento
<B1z2aRr0n3> buongiorno a tutti. ciao.
<XaBerr> ciao, come funziona qua?
<BiZZaRRone> ciao XaBerr, in che senso? appena ti colleghi ti arriva un messaggio dal Bot ChanServ, ti da qualche aiuto.
<nannes> !IRC | XaBerr
<ubot-it> XaBerr: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<XaBerr> ok letto, posso porre la mia domanda?
<BiZZaRRone>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BiZZaRRone> Certo XaBerr, io ci sono.
<XaBerr> ok grazie
<XaBerr> volevo installare le librerie libsdl2-ttf
<XaBerr> su ubuntu ma sui synap non c'era
<XaBerr> quindi ho scaricato i sorgenti del propietario e li ho compilati e installati
<XaBerr> la prima volta che gli ho installati li ho installati in modalità default ovvero sono andati a finire in /usr/local/...
<BiZZaRRone> nei repository della 13.04 si trova: libsdl-ttf2.0-0  potrebbe esere la stessa libreria?
<XaBerr> poi essendo le altre dipendenze delle altre librerie sdl su /usr/... aveva dei problemi di link quindi le ho reinstallate  su /usr/
<XaBerr> ok asp fammi finire
<BiZZaRRone> d'accordo, ti leggo.
<XaBerr> io le ho installate solo che ora quando faccio il mio make per il mio programma in C++ legge l'indirizzo vecchio della libreria e quindi si perde
<XaBerr> come faccio a cancellarle?
<glpiana> XaBerr, potevi disinstallarle prima di installarle in altro posto
<XaBerr> con quale comando?
<glpiana> XaBerr, se hai ancora i sorgenti penso tu sia ancora in tempo a farlo
<glpiana> XaBerr, se installi con make install, disinstalli con make uninstall
<XaBerr> si ho tutto
<XaBerr> ah già
<XaBerr> forse mi sono perso in un bicchiere d'acqua
<XaBerr> grazie ora provo
<glpiana> XaBerr, per cui, provi con make uninstall, poi dai un update-db per aggiornare gli indici, cerchi con locate i file e vedi se li vede ancora.
<glpiana> XaBerr, dai comunque un'occhiata qui https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2-ttf
<glpiana> XaBerr, leggi anche qui http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4149756.html
<XaBerr> vi darei un bacio :D funziona tutto grazie mille
<akis24> ciao
<XaBerr> ciao
<ubuntu00_> sto provando thunderbyrd ed è ugualmente buono
<ubuntu00_> grazie
<ciccillo> salve. qualcuno potrebbe darmi un suggerimento su come installare una webcam ilook 300 grazie
<amd64> ciao a tutti!
<amd64> chi può darmi qlc dritta(crisi) x install. ubuntu su un laptop cn win 8 preinst proc. amd???
<glpiana> amd64, per cortesia non usare abbreviazioni
<glpiana> !installazione | amd64
<ubot-it> amd64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<chahal_81> ho ubuntu 12.10 nel mio portatile ...nn mi fa vedere contenuti del mio telefono...c'e qualche soluzione ?
<amd64> si scusatemi...ho provato a leggere le guide ma nn risco a creare la usb con unetbutin si blocca quando installa il bootloader
<nannes> amd64: stai su live ubuntu oppure su win=
<amd64> su winzozz
<amd64> in live con cd non riesco
<nannes> amd64: scarica questo che è meglio  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<nannes> E guarda qui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nannes> unetbootin buttalo via!
<chahal_81_> xche nn mi fa vedere contenuti del telefono ?
<amd64> in live con cd non riesco :)
<amd64> sorry
<amd64> nannes provo e ti dico :)
<amd64> grazie tante!
<nannes> chahal_81_: che telefono è?
<chahal_81_> aiuto
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<gatsu1000> domandona: c'è un modo per abilitare una notifica su qualche tray quando viene lanciata una stampa?
<gatsu1000> in modo da poterla eventualmente interrompere, per esempio
<chahal_81_> xche nn posso vedere contenuti del telefono ?
<krabador> chahal_81, che telefono è, e come lo colleghi
<amd64> grazie...ciao a tutti
<krabador> gatsu1000, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa#Gestione_della_stampante
<gatsu1000> grazie krabador, vado a dargli subito un occhio
<krabador> gatsu1000, tieniteli, ne hai solo 2.
<gatsu1000> lol, ok
<gatsu1000> comunque non c'è soluzione alla domanda
<Rafa_D> hi everybody
<gatsu1000> solo l'indirizzo "web" di cups; a me servirebbe qualcosa di un pò più pratico e veloce che, se mi accorgo di aver mandato per sbaglio una stampa, aprire un browser, andare su quell'indirizzo, trovare il menu esatto e poi elimnare la coda
<krabador> puoi gestire tranquillamente la stampante con cups
<Rafa_D> ho un problema
<gatsu1000> sapessi quanti ne ho io, rafa :P
<gatsu1000> krabador, ho visto che da li puoi gestirla, ma diventa troppo lunga per un intervento che richiede tempi di reazione di 1-2 secondi
<Rafa_D> ho scaricato la versione 13.10 a 64 bit ma quando la emulo con virtualbox mi da errore di versione kernel...come faccio?
<krabador> Rafa_D, da dove la emuli?
<krabador> Rafa_D, hai impostato bene la macchina virtuale?
<Rafa_D> sisi
<krabador> !chat | Rafa_D
<ubot-it> Rafa_D: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rafa_D> credo abbia sbagliato a scaricare la versione a 64 bit
<Rafa_D> può essere questo il problema
<Rafa_D> ?
<krabador> Rafa_D, qui
<krabador> Rafa_D, non si fa supporto
<krabador> Rafa_D, a macchine virtuali
<Rafa_D> ok grz
<traba> ciao chi mi da consiglio su quale software usare per scaricare film_
<hendy> buondi
<hendy> Vorrei montare un sito web su sistema ubuntu,ma vorrei qualcosa con pannello di controllo registrazione dell' utente eecc,,
<hendy> come mi consigliate ?
<nannes> hendy: Vuoi metter su un WebServer  con un CMS ?
<hendy> ciao guarda sono alle prime armi vorrei fare un piccolo server web per amici dove scambiarci file foto ecc...
<Gio> Hello
<Gio> Ciao/hello
<Guest83547> can you help me?
<BiZZaRRone> vabbuo, nannes, ti saluto. mi caccio dall'ufficio. a domani.
<nannes> ciaaaaaaaaaauz salute BiZZaRRone" a domain
<Rafa_D__> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 ma non so perchè è così lento...opinioni?
<krabador> Rafa_D_, dove lo hai installato, su che macchina?
<Rafa_D__> virtualbox
<krabador> Rafa_D_, non si fa assistenza a macchine virtuali
<krabador> !chat | Rafa_D_
<ubot-it> Rafa_D_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<electricbass> ciao ho ionstallato ubuntu 12.04 . ma ho problemi di avvio. in altre chat mi hanno detto di mettere nomodeset nel grub. ora mi trovo in modalità live. posso farlo da qui? chiedo aiuto per questo grazie
<jester-> electricbass: lo fai al menu grub avviando
<electricbass> jester: avvaindo con cd o normale?
<electricbass> jester: come si entra nel menu grub all'avvio?
<jester-> electricbass: intendo sistema installato da live F6 alla prima scheramata. quando vedi l'omino batti veloce enter
<jester-> electricbass: è installato ubuntu o no
<electricbass> jester: si una volta ha anche funzionato
<jester-> electricbass: e al boot lo vedi il menu?
<electricbass> jester un attimo esco per cambiare pc
<electricbass> jester: eccomi. riavvio senza cd allora?
<jester-> electricbass: e al boot lo vedi il menu?
<electricbass> jester: no nessun menu. videata viola, scritta ubuntu con pallini sotto che diventano rossi e poi videata del login
<electricbass> jester: nessun omino come quando metto il cd
<jester-> electricbass: hai solo ubuntu nel pc?
<electricbass> si ormai si
<electricbass> ho già fatto le reinstallazioni
<electricbass> però non faccio partizioni perchè pensavo che tenendo solo ubuntu non servisse
<jester-> electricbass: sl boot batti shift (maiusc) ripetutamente che appare il menu
<jester-> electricbass: quindi baii il tasto e
<electricbass> jester: provo
<jester-> electricbass: dopo quiet splash aggiungi nomodeset e f10 per partire, se funza si rende definitivo
<electricbass> jester: ok si è aperto il menu e ho fatto la modifica e funziona. ora provo  a spegnere del tutto e riaccendere
<jester-> electricbass: lo devi rifare
<jester-> electricbass: bisogna modificare un file per essere definitivo
<electricbass> jester: ok
<jester-> electricbass: apri in terminale
<electricbass> jester: avevo già cantato vittoria .. un secondo rifaccio da menu grub
<jester-> jester-> electricbass: dopo quiet splash aggiungi nomodeset e f10 per partire, se funza si rende definitivo
<jester-> ma leggere pare faccia perdere la vista
<electricbass> jester: ok sono nel terminale
<electricbass> jester: c'è scritto nomeutente@nomepc:$
<electricbass> jester: ci sarebbe anche un vermicello prima del dollaro ma non so come si fa
<jester-> electricbass: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<electricbass> jester: ok mi ha aperto il file in una finestra
<jester-> electricbass: cerca quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset all'interno dell "
<electricbass> jester: ok fatto
<jester->  "quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> electricbass: salva
<electricbass> jester: ok salvato
<jester-> electricbass: chiudi l'editro e dai il comando: sudo update-grub
<electricbass> jester: ok ha scritto "done"
<jester-> electricbass: riavvia
<electricbass> jester:perfetto grazie mille funza!! volevo chiederti se questa è la miglior impostazione che riesco ad ottenere o c'è da far qualcosa per la scheda grafica. nel menù monitor trovo 1280x1024
<Luca__> ciao a tutti :)
<Luca__> vorrei chiedervi a aiuto per quanto riguarda draftsight
<Luca__> Ho su un vecchio pc lubuntu e non c'è verso di far partire draftsight
<Luca__> si apre e subito dopo si chiude da solo   :\
<xubuntu536> ciao sto installando lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso su un portatile 224mb di ram e 20giga hd, ora dice di inserire il cd lubuntu 13.10 _saucy salamander_  - release i386 (20131016) da dove lo scarico?
<busy87> xubuntu536 http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu536> grazie
<busy87> xubuntu536 che installazione stai facendo?
<xubuntu536> formatto tutto
<xubuntu536> installazione di lubuntu in italiano, o cosa intendi?
<xubuntu536> ciao sto installando lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso su un portatile 224mb di ram e 20giga hd, ora dice di inserire il cd lubuntu 13.10 _saucy salamander_  - release i386 (20131016) da dove lo scarico?
<xubuntu536> ciao sto installando lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso su un portatile 224mb di ram e 20giga hd, ora dice di inserire il cd lubuntu 13.10 _saucy salamander_  - release i386 (20131016) da dove lo scarico?
<busy87> xubuntu536 hai scaricato l'iso?
<xubuntu536> si
<busy87> xubuntu536 qual'è il problema adesso?
<xubuntu536> chiede di inserire il cd lubuntu 13.10 _saucy salamander_  - release i386 (20131016)
<busy87> xubuntu536 hai scaricato questo http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<busy87> ?
<xubuntu536> no ma non capisco è l'installazione di xubuntu questa che hai scritto o il proseguimento dell'installazione di lubuntu 13,10?
<busy87> xubuntu536 sono caduto scusa
<xubuntu536> cerco di spiegarmi meglio: sto installando lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso, sono quasi alla fine e mi chiede di inserire il cd lubuntu 13.10 _saucy salamander_  - release i386 (20131016) e premere continua, io il cd lubuntu 13.10 _saucy salamander_  - release i386 (20131016) non cel'ho
<busy87> xubuntu536 hai provato la live?
<xubuntu536> no da dove la scarico?
<busy87> lol
<enzotib> con 224MB di RAM non credo che funzioni la live
<busy87> azz 224mb di ram
<busy87> xubuntu536 controllato l'md5?
<joker_> ciao
<joker_> c'è nessuno?
<busy87> !qualcuno | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<joker_> qualcuno puo' rispondermi?
<joker_> ho problemi con la connessione che va' via da sola su ubuntu 13.10
<busy87> lol
<busy87> joker_ tipo di connessione?
<joker_> wifi
<joker_> scusami contrattempo
<joker_> qualcuno puo' rispondermi?
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<joker_> ciao
<joker_> sei esperto?
<sandrinux> joker_, stai parlando con me?
<busy87> joker_ a che distanza sei dall'ap?
<joker_> vicino
<busy87> joker_ hai provato a cambiare la frequenza dell'ap?
<joker_> busy ci 6?
<busy87> si joker_
<joker_> del router?
<busy87> joker_ della wifi
<joker_> come si fa'?
<busy87> nella configurazione
<busy87> del router wifi
<joker_> no il router e' apposto con windows 8 e' na bomba
<joker_> non ho problemi dilentezza  ma ubuntu si disconnette da solo
<joker_> tipo 10 minuti oppure anche dopo un ora
<joker_> adesso va bene ma lo fa' quando gli pare
<busy87> uhm
<joker_> che ne pensi?
<joker_> eppure ubuntu e' apposto aggiornamenti ecc. , ho anche disabilitato l'ipv6
<busy87> joker_ ti capita quando fai qualcosa in particolare?
<joker_> no
<joker_> mentre navigo
<joker_> si blocca e son costretto a chiudere firefox oppure addirittura riavviare
<joker_> dammi 2 minuti intanto pensa al problema
<busy87> joker_ ma ma la connessione salta solo su firefox?
<joker_> no anche su chrome
<joker_> come mai ci metti tempo per rispondere
<krabador> joker_, puoi ripetere la domanda?
<joker_> subito amico
<joker_> ubuntu 13.10 si disconnette da solo mentre navigo in internet
<krabador> joker_, come sei connesso, via lan col cavo , o wifi?
<joker_> premetto che sono un esperto informatico ma uso ubuntu da poco ma gia' mi muovo bene , ma sto' problema mi fa' andare in palla , non ha senso
<joker_> wifi
<joker_> ipv6 gia' disattivato
<krabador> joker_, scheda di rete o chiavetta ?
<joker_> scheda di rete
<krabador> joker_, qualsiasi sia il coefficiente di segnale che la scheda prende?
<joker_> su windows 8 va una bomba , ma anche su ubuntu , ma ogni tanto fa' i capricci
<krabador> joker_, manda da terminale lspci e copia il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joker_> si la scheda prende
<joker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361341/
<krabador> joker_, le disconnessioni avvengono a prescindere dal coefficiente di segnale preso dalla scheda?
<mariasls> salve
<joker_> yes ripeto per me' non ha senso tutto cio'
<mariasls> io ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e nn mi rileva la scheda wifi
<mariasls> quindi nn mi fa connettere a internet
<cristian_c> mariasls, apri un terminale
<mariasls> ok,poi?
<cristian_c> mariasls, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> mariasls, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mariasls
<ubot-it> mariasls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joker_> krabador ci 6?
<krabador> joker_, si, il tuo chipset sembra non avere problemi in ubuntu
<ryuujin> uhm
<krabador> prova a cambiare il canale di trasmissione wi-fi entro i primi 6
<joker_> grazie per il tempo che stai impiegando per me
<krabador> tipo il 3 o il 4
<joker_> ma da dove si fa'?
<krabador> joker_, esperto informatico... dal router
<krabador> joker_, manda sempre da terminale , software-properties-gtk , e vedi nell'ultima tab
<Luigi_A> salve ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 lts 32bit versione comunità o inserito gnome come si installano i temi?
<joker_> si ma dal router ho gia' provato non risolvo niente
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, c'è apposita guida wiki
<krabador> joker_, hai provato a cambiare canale di trasmissione?
<Luigi_A> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CambiareTema
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, nel caso di unity/gnome-shell
<cristian_c> *casi
<joker_> gpg: /tmp/tmpnk4bv9/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb
<Luigi_A> o tolto unity non mi piace
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ah, non so cosa usi
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, o installato ubuntu 12.04 32 bit versione comunità o tolto unitiy e installato gnome
<joker_> si ho provato tre' volte ma non risolvo niente
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ma seguendo la guida e facendo l'installazione non trovo il tema per cambiarlo poi :(
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, gnome-shell?
<busy87> Fetentone we
<Fetentone> busy87, :D
<busy87> Fetentone com'è andato il karaoke? xD
<krabador> joker_, che canale hai impostato? cosa ti dice l'ultima tab a destra di software-properties-gtk
<joker_> dicevo prima il fatto del canale io pensavo dicessi su ubuntu e non dal router , guarda che ubuntu e' diversissimo da windows ed io ho sempre e solo usato windows e' da poco sto usando ubuntu
<Fetentone> busy87, tutto ok, ma vieni nella chat.. lasciamo libero il canale di supporto :D
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, si gnome-shell
<joker_> mirror crazynetwork
<krabador> joker_, manda sempre da terminale , software-properties-gtk , e vedi nell'ultima tab
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ma qual è il problema?
<joker_> gia' fatto mi esce quello che ti ho postato prima
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, posso chiamarti in privato?
<cristian_c> no
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ok
<joker_> gpg: /tmp/tmp0uj5ef/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb
<joker_> esce questo da terminale
<krabador> joker_, manda anche lspci | grep -i net , e   lshw -C network
<joker_> esattamente come prima
<krabador> joker_, quel comando, carica una finestra
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, non so come inserire i temi
<krabador> joker_, hai messo ubuntu 13.10 o una derivata?
<joker_> tu me lo hai dato
<krabador> joker_, software-properties-gtk carica una finestra
<joker_> ubuntu 13.10
<joker_> software-properties-gtk
<joker_> se digito questo comando non si apre nessuna finestra ti sbagli
<joker_> ma hai 13.10?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, hai letto la guida?
<joker_> gpg: /tmp/tmpv0f7ab/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb       (esce questo e basta)
<Luigi_A> cristian_c,si ma non ci riesco mi dice di
<krabador> joker_, premi alt tab
<joker_> niente
<krabador> joker_, quante icone hai nella lista?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ?
<joker_> 3
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, mi dice di fare   ( Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto ) poi Trascinare il file scaricato all'interno della finestra. Con questa operazione, il nuovo pacchetto si installerà automaticamente e comparirà all'interno della lista. ma non accade nulla
<joker_> firefox scrivania youtube
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ah, il vecchio gnome 2
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, no o installato gnome 3
<krabador> joker_, allora, dalla dashboard di unity, scrivi software e dimmi quante voci hai
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, sì, ma devi aprire Aspetto lo stesso
<joker_> a che scemo non me la apriva perche l'avevo gia' aperta parli di software e agg..
<joker_> ok ci siamo
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, apri gnome control centerù
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, non ho capito che vuoi dire?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, hai presente gnome control center?
<krabador> joker_, ok, guarda l'ultima tab
<krabador> a destra
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> lol
<joker_> ma i serve ti ho detto di averli gia' cambiati e' un comportamento anomalo per me' ste robe lo ho provate tutte
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, dove lo trovo?
<krabador> joker_, mi dici
<krabador> che cosa hai nell'ultima tab
<krabador> di quella finestra?
<krabador> l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> .
<joker_> scusami mi chiamavano ok
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ??
<joker_> driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> ecco, ci sono cose in elenco?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, prova a cercarlo nella barra di ricerca
<joker_> ma parli dei driver video?
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, o provato non sono propio tonto ma non esce nulla
<cristian_c> uhmmmmm
<krabador> joker_, ci sono solo i driver video in elenco?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, apri un terminale
<Luigi_A> ok vai
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, digita: gnome-control-center
<joker_> si ma io l'ho scaricato dal sito nvidia
<krabador> joker_, ci sono solo i driver video in elenco?
<Luigi_A> impostazioni di sistema xchè dici gnome-control-center . _ .
<joker_> si solo i driver
<krabador> joker_, manda lspci | grep -i net , e   lshw -C network
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, aperto quindi???
<joker_> ho provato anche a disinstallare network manager e a provarne un'altro ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, cerca Aspetto
<joker_> grep: network: argomento della lunghezza del contesto non valido
<Luigi_A> cristian_c,  ci sono
<krabador> joker_, uno alla volta
<krabador> prima lspci | grep -i net
<krabador> poi lshw -C network
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ????
<joker_> joker@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i net 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<joker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361525/
<Luigi_A> cristian_c,  - . -
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti , nessuno ha mai riscontrato il problema di utilizzo CPU da parte di vinagre anche se non fa nulla?
<joker_> dice che e' incompleto
<joker_> provo in root?
<krabador> joker_, si
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<joker_> ripassami il comando
<joker_> lspci | grep -i net
<joker_> this?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, bene, ci sei quasi
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, daiii mi stai facendo penare come  prima degli esami
<niubbo> buonasera, dove posso mostrare l'errore che visualizzo dopo aver provato l'installazione di ubuntu ?
<joker_> root@ubuntu:~# lspci | grep -i net 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06) root@ubuntu:~#
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, Aprire il gestore delle Preferenze dell'aspetto da Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto.
<cristian_c> e questo l'hai fatto
<krabador> joker_, la leggi la linea esattamente prima di " ripassami il comando" ?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, Trascinare il file scaricato all'interno della finestra. Con questa operazione, il nuovo pacchetto si installerà automaticamente e comparirà all'interno della lista.
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ma ti o appena detto prima che: [23:29] <Luigi_A> cristian_c, mi dice di fare   ( Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto ) poi Trascinare il file scaricato all'interno della finestra. Con questa operazione, il nuovo pacchetto si installerà automaticamente e comparirà all'interno della lista. ma non accade nulla
<niubbo> qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ma prima Aspetto non l'avevi aperto
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Luigi_A> cristian_c,ti avevo già detto che lo avevo già fatto ma che non accadeva nulla uffaaa ma mi ascolti???
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ma se non lo trovavi...
<joker_> ok
<joker_> ok
<cristian_c> 23:29:15 <Luigi_A> cristian_c, mi dice di fare   ( Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto ) poi Trascinare il file scaricato all'interno della finestra. Con questa operazione, il nuovo pacchetto si installerà automaticamente e comparirà all'interno della lista. ma non accade nulla
<krabador> joker_, appena puoi, manda iwconfig e , stessa cosa, posta il contenuto su pastebin
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, come si chiama il file?
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, il tema dici?
<krabador> !qualcuno | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> niubbo, chiedi
<niubbo> ok proverò ad essere più esplicito: dopo aver installato ubuntu provo ad avviarlo in dual boot ma visualizzo il seguente messaggio di errore: file:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ne o preso uno a caso per provare
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, sì
<joker_> ripassami patebin
<krabador> !pastebin | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, e tu cosa hai trascinato, allora?
<joker_> fatto
<joker_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6361566/
<cristian_c> niubbo, wubi? Pessimo inizio
<Luigi_A> o preso il files e trascinato ma non installava nulla
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, come si chiama il file?
<niubbo> cristian_c: è difficile da risolvere?
<Luigi_A> Windows8
<cristian_c> niubbo, più che altro, hai sbagliato l'approccio
<cristian_c> niubbo, dimentica wubi
<Luigi_A> uno a caso per provare
<cristian_c> niubbo, prova in live
<joker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361569/
<cristian_c> niubbo, e semmai, installa seriamente con tanto di partizione dedicata
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, non stai rispondendo alla domanda
<niubbo> cristian_c: devo riprovare l'installazione?
<cristian_c> niubbo, ma funge in live?
<Luigi_A> ti o rispostooooooooooooo daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Windows8 si chiama il files se mi vuoi prendere in giro dimmelo uffaaaaaaaaa
<niubbo> cristian_c: il live è un'altra possibilità di installazione?
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, guada [23:53] <Luigi_A> Windows8
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, senza estensione
<krabador> joker_, appena puoi, manda iwconfig e , stessa cosa, posta il contenuto su pastebin
<joker_> gia' fatto vai su
<Luigi_A> cristian_c. quello e il files estratto con estensione è ------> 157024-Windows8-v1.1.tar.gz
<joker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361569/
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ok
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, lo prendo lo porto lì ma non fà nulla non installa nulla
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, sicuro di aver letto bene la guida?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, È anche possibile che un archivio scaricato da Internet contenga solo alcuni elementi di un tema. In questi casi, una volta installato, non risulterà presente nella lista del gestore delle Preferenze dell'aspetto ma sarà reperibile facendo clic sul pulsante Personalizza.
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, quindi?? la mia domanda è coime fare?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, la procedura è quella, ma forse non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> niubbo, no, il live è provare il sistema senza installarlo
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, va bo dai grazie lo stesso :(
<krabador> joker_, ogni quanto tempo hai queste disconnessioni ?
<cristian_c> niubbo, gira su dvd/usb
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, vedo che non hai letto una mazza
<niubbo> cristian_c: no, l'ho avviato col daemon tools
<cristian_c> niubbo, non conosco
<niubbo> cristian_c: è un software che monta l'immagine virtuale nel lettore dvd
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, ma se lo davanti in questo instante
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ti consiglio di leggere bene ciò che ho incollato dalla guida
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, È anche possibile che un archivio scaricato da Internet contenga solo alcuni elementi di un tema. In questi casi, una volta installato, non risulterà presente nella lista del gestore delle Preferenze dell'aspetto ma sarà reperibile facendo clic sul pulsante Personalizza.
<cristian_c> niubbo, una cosa normale, no?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> niubbo, direi di masterizzare, invece
<niubbo> cristian_c: eh mi scocciavo a fare il dvd... non so neanche se no
<krabador> niubbo, metti la iso di ubuntu in una chiave usb, ed installala nel sistema
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, il probblema e che non installa nulla
<cristian_c> niubbo, ?
<krabador> !usb | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<niubbo> cristian_c: ma ora come faccio a eliminarlo del tutto ?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ma tu cos'hai fatto?
<niubbo> cristian_c: nel senso che vorrei ripartire da zero per non fare casini nel pc
<krabador> !pendrive | niubbo
<Luigi_A> preso il files portato li non installa nulla
<cristian_c> niubbo, wubi si disinstalla come qualsiasi altra applicazione in windows
<krabador> niubbo, se hai usato wubi, ubuntu è dentro windows, quindi puoi disinstallarlo da li
<krabador> !wubi | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, e quindi non hai letto una mazza
<cristian_c> di ciò che ho scritto
<cristian_c> e della parte di guida
<niubbo> scusa krabador ma cos'è wubi ? cmq sono riuscito a disinstallarlo grazie intanto a te e cristian_c
<krabador> niubbo, quello che hai usato per installarlo.
<cristian_c> niubbo, leggi la guida linkata da krabador e avrai la risposta
<krabador> niubbo, è consigliabile installarlo realmente
<cristian_c> :P
<joker_> krabrador allora?
<krabador> joker_, ogni quanto tempo hai queste disconnessioni ? vol.2
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, allora qui mi dice: Aprire il gestore delle Preferenze dell'aspetto da Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto se io apro impostazioni di sistema trovo: Personale in personale c'e' aspetto lo apro trascino il files ma non installa
<Luigi_A> capito adesso?
<niubbo> si cristian_c sto leggendo la guida ma io non ho usato sto wubi ho usato daemon tools... cmq ho capito che lo devo mettere su chiavetta mi sa
<joker_> non c'e' un tempo specifico lo fa' quando gli pare ad esempio adesso non lo fa'
<krabador> niubbo, daemon tools t'ha fatto usare wubi
<niubbo> ok krabador ora capisco..
<krabador> joker_, lo fa quando , per esempio non è attiva?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, e infatti lì ti sei fermato, strafregandotene di ciò che ho scritto e di quello che è scritto dopo nella guida
<niubbo> vabè ora è tardi domani ci riprovo tramite usb.. grazie del supporto.. ma quanti anni avete se posso chiedere? cristian_c e krabador
<krabador> niubbo, fai una pendrive, mandala in boot, e puoi installare ubuntu a fianco a win, senza modificare nulla nel sistema
<krabador> niubbo, centinaia
<krabador> :S
<krabador> :D
<joker_> niubbo estrai la iso con winrar e trovi l'intaller doppio clic e gli dai la directory d'installazione/nome7spazio
<niubbo> ahahhaah krabador
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, e postato più volte, eh
<cristian_c> niubbo, no no, hai proprio usato wubi
<joker_> krabrador sei un po' tonto
<Luigi_A> il tasto personalizza non c'e'
<krabador> !usb | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<niubbo> vabbè notte ragazzi a presto
<krabador> joker_, te ne puoi andare.
<joker_> si chi lo dice tu?
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, il tasto personalizza non c'e'
<joker_> non ho di certo offeso nessuno ma semplicemente niubbo lo puo' installare molto semplicemente da sopra windows quindi sti zitto
<krabador> !chat | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ok
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, non ho mai usato gnome shell
<joker_> si ma che e' na casema questa? tu non sei nessuno per dirmi di uscire dalla chat
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, servirebbe una schermata
<joker_> qui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<Luigi_A> adesso lo sto facendo tramite terminale è lo sta facendo ma come dice quella guida non fa nulla
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> ui' fate solamente i professori ma non ci capite nulla e' un ora che mi dai ordini ma senza risultati
<joker_> e mi dici pure di uscire haahahahha ma che dici ?
<Fetentone> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<joker_> stai male sei inutile tu qui
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, io vado è inutile venire qui chiedere una cosa e poi perdere  3 ore anche più per poi non aver risolto nulla
<joker_> bravo luigi
<joker_> bravo
<joker_> bravo
<joker_> qui trovi solo montati di testa e basta
<joker_> krabrador fatti di meno
<joker_> non rispondi piu' professore?
<Fetentone> addio joker_ addio Luigi_A
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, DOPO 2 ORE MI DICI CHE NON HAI MAI USATO GNOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COSE DA PAZZI MA TU SI NORMALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ma siete venuti in coppia tu e joker
<cristian_c> ?
<joker_> no ma che addio stai male anche tu
<cristian_c> buona trollata
<joker_> fetentone il nome ti si addice
<Fetentone> joker_, 'nguloachellabaldraccaremammetaerechitemmuorto
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, no mi girano le palle che dopo 2 ore mi dici che non lo sai fare!!!! CAXXXO DILLO PRIMA NO SENZA GIRA DI QUA FAI DI LA E POI SONO LE COSE CHE AVEVO GIA' FATTO IO ASSURDO DAI
<joker_> prego!!!!! hahahahah
<joker_> prima foto fatta
<joker_> dai le invio alla comunity
<Luigi_A> BRAVO JOKER
<joker_> ti faccio bannare cosa ne pensi
<Fetentone> joker_, non ti preoccupare, dillo a tua mamma: lei già sa!
<Luigi_A> LO FARÒ PURE IO
<Fetentone> ah si dimenticavo.... Luigi_A moccaamammetaechitastramuorto
<joker_> si vai continua seconda foto
<joker_> che ne dici se ti denuncio?
<Fetentone> e mo ci vuole la terza: fotografate a chistu!
<joker_> ridi?
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, a parte che stai violando un bel po' di regole del canale (il che ti toglie anche il diritto di criticare), ma io non ho mai detto che non so trovare la soluzione
<joker_> io ti faccio piangere
<Luigi_A> FETENTONE LI MUERTI DI MAMMATA SORDA NONNITA E TUTTI LI MILA MUERTI TUA E DI TOTTA LA RAZZA DI MERDA CA TIENI TU SORDA NONNI E LA RIZZA RAZZA TOA
<cristian_c> prevedo dei bei ban in futuro
<joker_> ho le screenshot sai cosa sono ignorante?
<joker_> e chi se ne frega dei bann
<joker_> ma chi ci deve venire piu' qui'? a far cosa? joker fai qua' ? joker fai la? e poi solo chiacchiere
<Luigi_A> scusate ragazzi ma ci voleva propio quel fetentone di m....
<joker_> fetentone ti denuncio cosi' vediamo chi ride
<Luigi_A> joker, lascialo perder non ne vale la pena
<Fetentone> joker_, ti piscio in bocca a te e la denuncia!
<cristian_c> rendetevi conto che state riempiendo di spazzatura il chan
<cristian_c> e gli altri utenti ne vorrebbero usufruire
<joker_> si vedremo
<joker_> hai trovato la persona giusta
<Luigi_A> cristian_c, io sto ancora aspettando la sluzione
<joker_> non potevi trovare di meglio guarda
<Luigi_A> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Luigi_A> DAIIIIIIIIIII
<Luigi_A> BASTA
<Luigi_A> mi sembrate Forum
<joker_> luigi ma vedi che schifo di gente?
<joker_> parolaccie ecc
<Luigi_A> BASTA L'UDIENZA E' TOLTA
<joker_>  si sto' cazzo
<Luigi_A> ADESSO PENSIAMO CHE SON 3 ORE E MI STO INC.. COME NA BESTIA PER CAMBIARE TEMA
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, no, non meriti pià l'aiuto
<joker_> fetentone ci sentiamo
<joker_> stai tranquillo che la paghi
<Luigi_A> be scristian sai che ti dico
<Luigi_A> STATTIBBUENUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<cristian_c> dopo tutto il casino che hai fatto, vorrei ben vedere che chiedi ancora aiuto
<Luigi_A> ma quale aiuto parli mi hai semplicemente detto le cose che ti avevo già detto che avevo fatto prima
<cristian_c> Il chan farà a meno di voi
<Luigi_A> e poi io non lo mai usato
<cristian_c> è troppo tardi
<Luigi_A> TRANQUILLO O RISOLTO TRAMITE UN ALTRO FORUM
<cristian_c> hai perso ogni liegittimità, almeno da parte mia
<cristian_c> Luigi_A, ecco , sei pregato di andare nell'altro forum
<cristian_c> qui non sei gradito
<Luigi_A> UNA DOMANDA SUBITO LA SOLUZIONE 3 MINUTI DI ATTESA NO  3 ORE O POI NINTE
<Luigi_A> MA SMETTILA
<cristian_c> Ciao
<joker_> si sta' chat e' na cagata
<joker_> specialmente i professori qui'
<cristian_c> joker_, esci allora
<cristian_c> perché sei ancora qui se ti fa schifo?
<joker_> esco quando mi pare cristian
<cristian_c> Bene.
<joker_> bene cosa?
<joker_> risolvimi il problema se sei tanto ingamba da dare ordi qui'
<joker_> io cercavo un vero esperto di linux ma qui solo chiacchiere
<joker_> dimmi la versione hahahha il kernel e' sempre quello
<joker_> da questo gia intuisco che non capite nulla
<joker_> posta qua' posta la' e poi?
<joker_> dai rispondi
<joker_> postebin ma non serve a nulla
<joker_> insulti
<joker_> complicate la vita alla gente
<cristian_c> joker_, io non ti risolvo un bel niente e rispondo quando mi pare, non di certo se me lo ordini, dopo tutto quello che hai fatto. Se il cha ti fa schifo, non vedo perché devo cercarti soluzioni, tra l'altro non seguivo neanche la tua discussione
<joker_> l'installazione wubi funzione pure in eseguibile su windows
<cristian_c> ti sei comportato male e hai violato le regole del chan, insultando altri utenti, cosa pretendi adesso
<cristian_c> Cresci.
<joker_> a io ho insultao , hah tu stai male vai su' e vedi chi ha insultato chi
<joker_> io sono stato sempre civile
<joker_> al contrario di fetentone che ha insultato mia madre addirittura
<cristian_c> il canale è loggato, rileggiti
<joker_> forse ho sbagliato a dare indicazioni al ragazzo cosa che non sapete fare voi e allora vi brucia il culo se qualcuno ne sa' piu di voi?
<cristian_c> uffa
<Fetentone> joker_, se vuoi aiuto, te lo posso dare io, però devi farmi fare da tua madre uno di quei servizietti per cui è tento famosa!!!
<cristian_c> joker_, ok, ti ignoro
<joker_> si ma tanto non ti rispondo male
<joker_> poi io e te ci vedremo
<joker_> ricorda che in qualsiasi chat il gestore e' obbligato per legge a dare informazioni su un iscritto se commette un reato
<Fetentone> lo spero tanto... porta mammina, così ti regalo un fratellino
<joker_> e io ti denuncio e quindi sapro' subito chi sei
<joker_> e poi il culo te lo metto in mano
<joker_> capito piscialetto
<joker_> non credere che siccome adesso sei dietro al monitor poi non ti scovo
<joker_> ti trovo eccome se ti trovo
<joker_> adesso anzi faccio intanto la segnalazione alla polizia postale con tanto di foto e il tuo nik e poi vediamo
<joker_>  http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ fetentone
<joker_> poi vediamo se ridi
<joker_> son gia' sulla pagina
<joker_> adesso ti denuncio
<joker_> domani la denuncia la faccio in carta bollata direttamente alla questura che poi la gira alla postale , sai ti va' malissimo mio padre e' questore
<joker_> e stai tranquillo che ti trova sai in realta' sono una ragazza
<joker_> non son un uomo
<joker_> quindi fatti due conti
<joker_> adesso fammi fare la segnalazine alla postale online cos'i domani e' tutto pronto
<joker_> non e' mika la prima volta sai e' la seconda che denuncio un buffoncello come te' su internet
<joker_> e lui se l'e' passata amara
<joker_> ed anche tu' perche hai esagerato mi fai schifo
<joker_> guarda ti faccio disintegrare domani
<joker_> il fatto di fare le foto me lo ha detto mio padre , immagina un po' hai letto il regolamento della chat? se no vattelo a leggere e capirai che e' roba seri appunto ci vediamo fetentone
<stevr1it> salve ho inserito nel pc due hardisk presi da un altro pc sempre con ubuntu 13.10.  Li posso leggere soltanto , il file system non è impostato per la scrittura , come posso metterli anche in scrittura?
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-05
<Innerina> C'é qualcuno? Non ho problemi ma vorrei sapere se esiste una palette di colori html per Ubuntu... tipo come i selettori presenti sugli editor dei blog!
<saneve> Buongiorno!
<akis24> giorno
<peppe_> akis24: buon giorno
<akis24> peppe_: giorno
<peppe_> akis24: ricordi quel probl che avevo con il riconoscimento delle ps2 sulla 12.4 e non delle usb??!!!
<akis24> si peppe_
<peppe_> akis24: cristian_c mi suggeriva di  digitare su terminale : xinput list    per poi postarlo, ma nn c'è stato il tempo ( che ne pensi ?)
<akis24> cristian_c è molto preparato ... quindi
<akis24> peppe_: se ti si chiede qualcosa eseguila e fai come ti viene chiesto a prescindere da chi lo chiede
<peppe_> akis24: ok
<akis24> peppe_:  cercano di capire che problema hai e aiutarti se possibile :)
<saneve> scusate volevo sapere se era meglio scaricare ubuntu con virtual box o senza...?
<peppe_> akis24: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6363286/
<akis24> saneve: intendi provare forse... su virtual box
<peppe_> akis24: io penso che il mio probl sia una cretinata da poter risolvere con un adattatore usb di 2 euro. Ma mi cruccia la cosa
<akis24> peppe_:  la tastiera prima funzionava e ha smesso di funzionare oppure non è mai stata vista dalla ps2 ?
<saneve> si... mi hanno consigliato di installare virtual box, ma una mia amica ha installato ubuntu senza fare uso si virtual box..ed io volevo sapere che differenza c'era tra usarlo con o senza virtual box
<peppe_> akis24:  mai vista dalla ps2
<akis24> saneve: su virtual box ovviamnente serve a testare ecc se la installi regolarmente su hard-disk hai il SO da usare in maniera normale
<akis24> saneve: ovviamente su virtual box girera' meno veloce in generale
<saneve> ma la memoria? mi cambia qualcosa? e la ram? usando virtual box o no, avrei comunque 2 sistemi operativi?
<saneve> ma la volevo sapere se la ram mi cambia qualcosa se uso virtual box o meno
<peppe_> saneve:  per esperienza pers. io l'ho usato dentro windos con pc nuovo e va bene
<nannes> saneve: Virtualbox ti succhia via una vasta quantità di RAM
<akis24> peppe_:  tu hai una tastiera usb  o tastiera ps2  ?
<saneve> quindi sarebbe meglio senza? perchè avendo due sistemi operativi.. diciamo che non vorrei dividere i gb di ram
<peppe_> akis24: io ho l'una e l'altra. Ma mi fa impazzire il fatto che nn debba vedere la ps2. tt quì
<akis24> peppe_: ricapitolando se inserisci la ps2 all'avvio senza mettere ovviamente la usb  non viene vista la tastiera ?
<peppe_> akis24:  pensavo fosse una questione di aggiustamento di spunte, che so!?!
<peppe_> akis24: nn pensavo fosse così complicato!!!
<akis24> peppe_:  di solito non ci sono problemi di riconoscimento tastiera che sappia io con la 12.04  quindi qualcosa non torna ...
<peppe_> akis24:allora esco inserisco il mous riavvio il pc e c sentiamo tra 3 min
<akis24> peppe_: dai questo dal terminale e metti su paste  dmesg | grep AUX
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> saneve: Ahha ma no, la ram viene utilizzata soltanto durante la fase di esecuzione di VirtualBOX
<peppe_> akis24:  scusa l'ignoranza il comando da terminale è qst:   dmesg | grep AUX
<akis24> si peppe_
<saneve> ahn xD ma è consigliato installare virtual box? al avvio non mi chiede che sistema operativo voglio usare? se non uso virtual box.
<peppe_> akis24: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6363348/
<akis24> peppe_: qui sembra tutto normale la porta ps2 è a posto
<peppe_> akis24:  fammi provare a riavviare. a dopo
<akis24> ok
<glpiana> ola
<peppe__> akis24: misteri della tecnologgia FUNZIONA TUTTOOOOOOO
<akis24> ole'
<akis24> misteri...  importante che vada
<peppe__> akis24:  e pensare che ho riavviato qst pc 100 volte; t ringrazio della pazienza e della gentilezza dimostra. Grazie d tt. Alla prssima buon lavoro
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<LordFire> jester: Buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno LordFire
<ale_> ciao. ho provato ad installare openoffice4 su ubuntu 12.04 lts e mi dà questi errori: Can't open /usr/share/applications/openoffice4-base.desktop: File o directory non esistente at -e line 1, <> line 2251
<jester-> ale_: di serie è libreoffice su ubuntu
<ale_> lo so, ma ho ppt (odt) che sono stati elaborati con open office e con libre office si muovono tutte le animazioni
<jester-> ale_: ma pare non sia ubuntu digeribile
<ale_> ho seguito questo post: https://forum.openoffice.org/it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2891#p13415
<ale_> ecco.... e quindi?
<ale_> devo rifarmi tutte le presentazioni???
<jester-> quindi passa in #ubuntu-it-chat che qui è ot
<ale_> ...scusa, che significa?
<jester-> ot = off topic, in questo canale solo assistenza per roba ufficiale
<ale_> grazie
<ale_> ok.
<jester-> comunque se hai preso il deb e non installa o è incompatibile con la versione ubuntu o manca qualche dipendenza
<nemo_> salve a tutti
<nemo_> mi necessita aiuto
<jester-> !chiedi | nemo_
<ubot-it> nemo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nemo_> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<nemo_> mi occorre sapere modello scheda video per doppio monitor compatibile ubuntu
<jester-> nemo_: nvidia
<jester-> ati è una lotteria
<nemo_> ok un modello in particolare
<jester-> dipende dalle tue tasche, una serie 500 per es
<jester-> o 220 che costa ancora meno
<nemo_> tra i 70 e i 90
<jester-> poi piu sali piu spendi
<jester-> 500
<jester-> 550
<jester-> o giu di li
<nemo_> ok grazie gentilissimo
<natsukao> 5 Novembre 2013, ore 13:30 Teatro Eliseo, Via Nazionale 183 Roma, arrivo dell'EX CEO di MICROSOFT Steve Ballmer, andiamo a distribuire copie di GNU/linux
<natsukao> io ci sarò
<OverMe> !chat | natsukao
<ubot-it> natsukao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ILOVEUBUNTU> hi
<ILOVEUBUNTU> I can not install draftSight.deb
<ILOVEUBUNTU> I clic on "Apri con Ubuntu Software Center"
<ILOVEUBUNTU> but I find an error
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Error: Impossibile installare <<libglib2.0-0:i386>>
<krabador> !italiano | ILOVEUBUNTU
<ubot-it> ILOVEUBUNTU: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<ILOVEUBUNTU> is there someone who can speak Italian?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> kimal can you help me please?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> I am beginner
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Today is the first day that I use Linux and I hope to use it more and more because it is very beautifull
<ILOVEUBUNTU> I can not install .deb file and I don't find this software into Ubuntu repository
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Do you understand my poor English?
<OverMe> ILOVEUBUNTU, non hai capito che si parla in italiano qui?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> haaa scusa
<ILOVEUBUNTU> no
<ILOVEUBUNTU> grazie
<ILOVEUBUNTU> wawwww
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ottimo
<ILOVEUBUNTU> OverMe mi puoi aiutare?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> non riesco ad installare questo software:
<OverMe> al momento sto pranzando
<ILOVEUBUNTU> http://www.3ds.com/it/prodotti-e-servizi/draftsight/scaricate-draftsight/
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Haaa scusa
<A_Paternoster> Ciao Ragazzi mi serve una mano . . . ho un problema con la batteria e unity . . . Unity consuma molto avete qualche aiuto da darmi ?
<nannes> !lubuntu | A_Paternoster
<ubot-it> A_Paternoster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ILOVEUBUNTU> paternoster sei esperto di installazioni di file .deb?
<A_Paternoster> Volevo stare su Ubuntu e Unity . . . ma c'è qualche suggerimento per risparmiare energia ?
<nannes> LoL  Ora ci sono anche gli esperti di installazioni di file .deb!  Una qualifica riconosciuta!
<A_Paternoster> XD
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ragazzi è il primo giorno che uso linux
<ILOVEUBUNTU> arrivo da windows
<nannes> ILOVEUBUNTU: azzz proprio non mi hai beccato. Io sono solo un esperto di file .conf
<nannes> per i .deb sono proprio a zero, mi dispiace. LoL
 * nannes si piscia addosso
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: doppio click sul deb oppure da terminale sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb
 * nannes rotola per terra
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: apposto ?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> no
<A_Paternoster> nannes: dai porta un po' di pazienza per i nuovi utenti
<ILOVEUBUNTU> se clicco 2 volte leggo l'errore che ho scritto sopra mentre se uso il terminale ottengo questo
<ILOVEUBUNTU> gi@gi-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i draftSight.deb dpkg: errore nell'elaborare draftSight.deb (--install):  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  draftSight.deb gi@gi-desktop:~$
<A_Paternoster> il pacchetto lo hai nella home ?
<A_Paternoster> o magari lo hai scaricato male . . .
<ILOVEUBUNTU> no sul desktop
<A_Paternoster> ah ok allora fai cosi
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: cd Scrivania
<A_Paternoster> e poi metti il comando che ti ho dettato prima
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: ci sei riuscito ?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> succede qualcosa ma non funziona
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ottengo questo:
<ILOVEUBUNTU> gi@gi-desktop:~/Scrivania$ sudo dpkg -i draftSight.deb Selezionato il pacchetto dassault-systemes-draftsight non precedentemente selezionato. dpkg: problemi con le pre-dipendenze di draftSight.deb contenente dassault-systemes-draftsight:  dassault-systemes-draftsight pre-dipende da libexpat1 (>= 2.0.1-4)  dpkg: errore nell'elaborare draftSight.deb (--install):  problema con le pre-dipendenze - dassault-systemes-draftsight non vi
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: prova a scrivere dopo aver mandato quel comando . . . sudo apt-get install -f
<A_Paternoster> ti installa le dipendenze mancanti
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: tra poco di dovrò lasciare devo andare a prendere il bus . . .
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-it Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati. gi@gi-desktop:~/Scrivania$ sudo dpkg -i draftSight.deb dpkg: problemi con le pre-dipenden
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ho rimandato il .deb in installazione ma niente da fare
<A_Paternoster> mhn strano . . . non saprei prova a fare sudo apt-get update e poi a rilanciare il comando per installare il pacchetto
<ILOVEUBUNTU> gi@gi-desktop:~/Scrivania$ sudo dpkg -i draftSight.deb dpkg: problemi con le pre-dipendenze di draftSight.deb contenente dassault-systemes-draftsight:  dassault-systemes-draftsight pre-dipende da libexpat1 (>= 2.0.1-4)  dpkg: errore nell'elaborare draftSight.deb (--install):  problema con le pre-dipendenze - dassault-systemes-draftsight non viene installato Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  draftSight.deb gi@gi
<A_Paternoster> ILOVEUBUNTU: io ora devo andare . . . tra 40 min sono a casa . .. se hai ancora problemi ci sarò . ..
<ILOVEUBUNTU> bene grazie mille
<ILOVEUBUNTU> pazienza
<ILOVEUBUNTU> grazie per l'aiuto
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Mi succede lo stesso problema anche con altri programmi che non riesco assolutamente ad installare
<ILOVEUBUNTU> come google earth
<ILOVEUBUNTU> teamviewer
<ILOVEUBUNTU> mah...
<ILOVEUBUNTU> strano
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ora devo andare
<ILOVEUBUNTU> questa sera avrò ancora bisogno di qualche vostro aiutino e poi dirò che sono a posto così
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ciao e grazie per il vostro aiuto
<ILOVEUBUNTU> buona giornata
<gius-italy> Salve
<laura__> salve   chiedo  per  ubuntu 13.04
<laura__> non  riesco a  far  funzionare  wi fi potete  aiutarmi
<laura__> aiutooooo
<busy87> !aiuto | laura
<ubot-it> laura: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<busy87> !aiuto | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<laura__> puoi  aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ciao
<laura__> ciao  cri
<glpiana> laura__, che scheda wifi hai?
<laura__> na  parola
<cristian_c> da un bel po' di tempo ho il problema che i tasti volume non funzionano bene, sopratutto il toggle, nel senso che lo premo e l'audio si disattiva, ma se lo ripremo l'audio non si riattiva
<laura__> non  ho  mai  usato  ubuntu
<glpiana> laura__, sai come aprire un terminale?
<laura__> non  riesco  a  un  a un  altro  pc  collegarmi   sto  digitando  da
<cristian_c> allora, ho fatto un controllo in alsamixer e ho scoperto una cosa: se premo il tasto, Master, Headphone e Speaker diventano muti. Se lo ripremo si riattiva soltanto Master
<laura__> mi  aiutate  a  conneettermi  cosi  scrivo  dal  pc  interessato?
<busy87> cristian_c prova xbindkeys
<laura__> si  so  come  aprire ma  non  ho  il  pc  in  rete
<cristian_c> busy87, ok, ma 1) i tasti prima fungevano. 2) xbindkeys non li cattura sicuramente
<cristian_c> come ripristino la funzionalità originaria del mute?
<laura__> inserisco  il  cavo  tetrnet ma  non  mi  connette
<glpiana> laura__, e non hai modo di connetterlo via cavo per il momento?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<glpiana> laura__, nemmeno via cavo?
<cristian_c> busy87, comunque, grazie per aver risposto :)
<busy87> cristian_c ma figurati :)
<yarre> Can anyone tell me if aruba.it PEC smtp servers are usable outside of italy?
<laura__> ho  il  cavo  ma  quando  lo  inserisco  non  mi  da  la  connessione
<laura__> ma  da  casa  si camia  se  il  gestore  telefonico  è  diverso?
<busy87> cristian_c comunque io uso kde e i tasti che non mi riconosce li ho configurati con xbindkeys ed fungono bene
<laura__> ma  gari  ho  impostato  sulle  connessioni  qualkosa  di   inesatto
<glpiana> laura__, funziona da casa e non funziona dove?
<laura__> possiamo  verificare  insieme?
<laura__> dall'ufficio  dove  sono  ora  ma  potrei  avere pasticciato
<cristian_c> busy87, posso riprovare, ma ricordo che non venivano rilevati
<glpiana> laura__, magari la rete aziendale ha delle policy costrittive. ne hai parlato con il personale dell'it?
<cristian_c> da xbindkeys
<laura__> no  perche'  il  pc  da  dove  sto  chattando  ha  ubuntu  e  funziona  correttamente  mi  aiuti a verificvafre  lesattezza  delle  impostazioni?
<glpiana> laura__, apri un terminale e scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> !paste | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laura__> anche s enza  connessione?  mi  conformi
<glpiana> laura__, no, hai detto che stai scrivendo da un pc con ubuntu
<laura__> si  ma  il  problema  ce  l'ho  sul  mio  personale  non  su  quello  dell'ufficio  che  funzione
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> laura__, quindi per sapere come è configurato il pc che stai usando ora devo ricorrere alla mia sfera di cristallo?
<laura__> no  dicevo  ma  gari  io  da  provana  ho  disattivato  qualkosa  sulle  impostazioni  poiche  a  casa   funzionava
<cristian_c> busy87, però una cosa: i tasti sono già bindati, in pratica, altrimenti sarebbero totalmente inattivi :D
<glpiana> laura__, vebbè, senti. se vuoi che controlliamo le impostazioni passami su apstebin l'output del comando che ti ho suggerito, altrimenti per me non si può fare nulla
<laura__> ok
<laura__> mi  ridai  il  comando  da  inserire  al  terminale?
<busy87> mmmmm
<glpiana> perchè leggere qualche riga più su è brutto? ifconfig
<laura__> non  lo ritrovo
<nannes> yarre: Of course they are. At least if you pay for them. :)
<laura__> coda  devo  verificare
<glpiana> !paste | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laura__> ma  io  pensavo  che  accedendo  alla  gestione delle  connessioni  in  alto  a dx  avessi  fatto  qualke  eroore
<glpiana> nannes, ?
<laura__> nanness???
<glpiana> laura__, mi viene impossibile aiutarti se non collabori
<laura__> io collaborerei  ma  non  riesco  a  metterlo  in  rete  so  peggio di  matri
<laura__> aspettami  riprovo  a  connetterlo
<glpiana> laura__, non ci stiamo proprio capendo
<laura__> ripeti  per  favore
<glpiana> laura__, tu hai due pc: uno va in rete, l'altro no
<laura__> ok
<glpiana> laura__, io ti sto chiedendo di mostrarmi l'output di ifconfig dato dal pc che si collega in rete
<laura__> aa scusa
<glpiana> laura__, in questo modo posso eventualmente suggerirti cosa fare su quello che non si collega
<yarre> nannes, does not seem like it.. tried from several different locations now.. the smtp server tells me that my ip is blacklisted
<glpiana> !chat | yarre
<ubot-it> yarre: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> yarre, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364566/
<laura__> fatto  scusa  ritardo
<glpiana> laura__, non scrivermi in privato per cortesia
<laura__> ok
<cristian_c> busy87, forse hai ragione tu
<cristian_c> busy87, ma devo prima disattivare xbindkeys-config
<busy87> cioè devi rimuovere la configurazione?
<cristian_c> busy87, no
<cristian_c> busy87, la configurazione mi va bene
<cristian_c> ma lo devo disattivare
<glpiana> laura__, apri le impostazioni della connessione di rete e vai nella scheda "ipv4"
<laura__> del  pc  non  connesso?
<glpiana> laura__, no, sempre da quello connesso
<busy87> ok
<laura__> spero  di  trovarla
<cristian_c> busy87, provo dal task manager
<glpiana> laura__, io tra 2 minuti devo assentarmi, per cui cerca di trovarla in fretta :)
<laura__> chess
<busy87> cristian_c hai provato anche da scorciatoia da tastiera?
<cristian_c> busy87, in che senso?
<busy87> a configurare i tasti rapidi in gnome
<cristian_c> busy87, comunque, nell'ordine ho fermato, terminato e ucciso il processo
<cristian_c> busy87, io no uso gnome
<cristian_c> *non
<busy87> e cosa?
<cristian_c> al momento, lxde
<cristian_c> ora provo, se funge
<cristian_c> -,
<busy87> ;)
<cristian_c> busy87, dopo aver terminato xbindkeys, ora i tasti sono proprio inattivi
<cristian_c> :O
<busy87> cristian_c io quando usavo lxde i tasti rapidi li configuravo tutti con xbindkeys
<cristian_c> busy87, non so cosa intendi con  'tasti rapidi'
<cybernova> cristian_c, se vuoi ti aiuto io
<busy87> cristian_c tasti del volume luminosità e altro
<cybernova> sono su debian e non mi funzionavano i tasti del volume grazie a busy87 che non conoscevo xbindkeys
<cybernova> adesso son riuscito a farli funzionare
<cybernova> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> cristian_c, hai generato il file di configurazione?
<cybernova> in questo modo?
<cybernova> xbindkeys --defaults > "$HOME/.xbindkeysrc"
<cristian_c> uhm, non riesco a trovare xbindkeys nelle impostazioni della sessione
<cristian_c> cybernova, credo fosse generato, altrimenti non visualizzavo i binding una volta aperto il programma
<cybernova> cristian_c, ok allora aperto xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> uhm, non c'è nulla neanche in rc.local
<cristian_c> stranissimo :O
<cristian_c> cybernova, eh, l'ho riaperto sì
<cybernova> cristian_c, crea un nuovo bind
<cristian_c> e poi?
<cybernova> e poi clicca get key
<cybernova> e spingi il pulsante
<cybernova> che vuoi bindare
<busy87> secondo me ci vuole uno script... che attiva e disattiva l'audio alla pressione del tasto
<cristian_c> la cosa strana è che non ho la più pallida idea in questo momento di come xbindkeys sia stato lanciato in automatico dal sistema :O
<cristian_c> visto che non lo trovo sia in sessione che in rc.local
<e-DIO-t> oh ma voi che siete tossicodirettori
<cybernova> cristian_c, calmati un secondo lol
<e-DIO-t> qualcuno s'è mica provato xfs in maniera un po' piu' seria?
<cristian_c> cybernova, ehm, non sono agitato, non so da cosa lo deduci
<cristian_c> XD
<cybernova> cristian_c, hai premuto "Get Key" e premuto il tasto che vuoi bindare?
<cristian_c> cybernova, l'ho fatto prima
<cybernova> è apparso nella tex box la stringa relativa il pulsante?
<cybernova> text*
<cristian_c> cybernova, quello del volume?
<cybernova> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> no
<cybernova> cristian_c, riportami quello che c'è di fianco a "Key"
<cristian_c> più che altro è questa cosa che mi lascia assai assai perplesso, non me ne capacito
<busy87> non riconosce il tasto
<busy87> strano
<cristian_c> key used
<busy87> lol
<cybernova> lol
<cristian_c> busy87, per caso, esiste qualcosa d'altro oltre al manager di sessione e rc.local?
<cybernova> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<busy87> credo di no
<cristian_c> busy87, allora, continuo a non spiegarmelo
<cristian_c> cybernova, se ti servono info, le leggo, faccio prima
<cristian_c> busy87, forse sono vicino alla risoluzione del mistero, ma se n'è aperto un altro nel frattempo
<cristian_c> :(
<busy87> cristian_c neanche a me si trova in rc.local o in autostart
<cristian_c> busy87, in .config/autostart ci trovo solo dropbox
<busy87> secondo me parte con X
<cristian_c> busy87, invece, nel gestore di sessione ci trovo un sacco di roba, ma non xbindkeys, come invece mi aspettavo :O
<cybernova> ah si busy87 parte con X il programma
<cristian_c> busy87, mi sembra strano da credere che xbindkeys parta con X
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> cybernova, cioè, uno installa xbindkeys e questo si avvia autoomaticamente al boot?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> -o
<cybernova> cristian_c, credo proprio di si
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> non c'è modo di disattivare l'avvio automatico senza disinstallare il programma?
<cybernova> cristian_c, però non vorrei dire una cavolata
<cristian_c> cybernova, anche perché vorrei provare i tasti senza xbindkeys lanciato
<cybernova> cristian_c, prova a cancellare il file di configurazione
<cristian_c> busy87, infatti , il mio fortissimo sospetto è che xbindkeys vada ad inquinare l'effetto sulla pressione dei tre tasti
<cristian_c> cybernova, eh, ma non vorrei cancellarlo
<cristian_c> devo proprio disinstallarlo?
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti, ho "vino" che si avvia in ascolto sul display :0 (porta 5900) solo se avvio anche xtightvncserver (porta 5901). se killo vncserver -kill :0 mi uccide anche vino. Se avvio tightvnvcserver, mi si avvia sul display :1  poi devo fare partire vino e allora parte anches e dice che era gia presente (ma la porta non era in ascolto).. nessuno ha mai avuto questo genre di problma?
<busy87> cristian_c salvati la configurazione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> busy87, magari faccio prima una googlata
<cristian_c> busy87, il file di configurazione di xbindkeys si trova nella home?
<busy87> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> grazie
<busy87> dovrebbe chiamarsi .xbindkeys_config
<cybernova> no busy87
<cybernova> busy87, o almeno a me il file di configurazione si chiama .xbindkeysrc
<busy87> si hai ragione cybernova.. mi ero confuso
<cybernova> busy87, sai come far comprarire la notifica di alsamixer quando si preme il tasto del volume?
<busy87> no..
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> cybernova, nel gestore di sessione però ho trovato 'Regolazione volume' | 'Mostra la regolazione del volume'
<cybernova> cristian_c, quindi come dovrei fare per farlo funzionare?
<cristian_c> cybernova, falsa allarme, non era riguardante le notifiche, credo fosse relativo all'applet gnome (forse aggiunta da pulseaudio)
<cristian_c> *o
<cybernova> cristian_c, grazie lo stesso cercherò con calma
<davimatik> segnale di divieto d'accesso in alto a dx che fare?
<davimatik> errore nell'avviare il gestore pacchetti che fare?
<glpiana> davimatik, apri un terminale
<davimatik> ok poi?
<glpiana> davimatik, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | davimatik
<ubot-it> davimatik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davimatik> glpiana: mi chiede password,ma nn mi fa inserire !paste | davimatik
<glpiana> davimatik, scrivila anche se non la vedi e poi premi invio
<davimatik> ok
<davimatik> glpiana, mi dice: Sorry, try again.
<glpiana> davimatik, riscrivila con attenzione
<davimatik> spazi inclusi?
<glpiana> davimatik, spazi nella password?
<davimatik> ok se scrivo così?..............................     !paste | davimatik            ..............................
<glpiana> davimatik, ascolta, ti ho detto di scrivere nel terminale il comando: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> davimatik, quando ti chiede la password la scrivi pur non vedendola e poi premi invio
<glpiana> quando il comando ha finito, copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | davimatik leggi le istruzioni
<ubot-it> davimatik leggi le istruzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davimatik> glpiana è quello che sto facendo mo rifaccio
<davimatik> glpiana:NO !paste | davimatik non passa
<glpiana> davimatik, ma stai scrivendo nel temrinale !paste | davimatik ?
<davimatik> yes
<akis24> davimatik forse se leggi meglio il lin kdi paste.. non sarebbe male
<glpiana> davimatik, e per quale motivo?
<davimatik> glpiana e dove lo devo scrivere
<glpiana> davimatik, non devi scriverlo, devi leggere: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> davimatik, ti ho fatto dare un comando nel terminale (uno solo: sudo pat-get update) che immagino abbia prodotto output nel tuo terminale. corretto?
<davimatik> glpiana,si sul terminale ho scritto  sudo apt-get update
<davimatik> e mi chiede la password
<glpiana> davimatik, e tu l'hai scritta e hai premuto invio?
<davimatik> inserito !paste | davimatik
<glpiana> davimatik, ma perchè?
<glpiana> davimatik, la tua password devi scrivere
<davimatik> glpiana,la password del mio pc????
<glpiana> davimatik, e quale se no?
<glpiana> davimatik, hai scritto un comando e ti chiede la password del tuo utente
<davimatik> glpiana,ok ci siamo sorry
<glpiana> davimatik, ora tutto quello che è apparso nel terminale lo copi e lo incolli su pastebin
<davimatik> <glpiana> ok fatto
<glpiana> davimatik, ora però devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<davimatik> <glpiana> schermata pastebin su casella poster ci devo mettere qualcosa?
<glpiana> davimatik, un qualsiasi nome
<jAmbalo> Ciao ragazzi buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> davimatik,  incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jAmbalo> Ragazzi avrei un piccolo problemino o installato dvd DVD Decrypter su ubuntu 12.04 cominutà ma mi dà errore che non mi legge il cd/dvd come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> !dvd | jAmbalo
<ubot-it> jAmbalo: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<davimatik> <glpiana> postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina? cioè dove?
<glpiana> jAmbalo, leggi la guida e vedi se hai fatto il necessario
<glpiana> davimatik, devi copiare QUI 'indirizzo della pagina che ti è apparsa dopo aver cliccato su "paste"
<jAmbalo> glpiana, o fatto tutto
<glpiana> jAmbalo, ho, con l'acca, anzitutto
<glpiana> jAmbalo, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep dvd
<glpiana> !paste | jAmbalo
<ubot-it> jAmbalo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> davimatik: semplice copia indirizzo pagina dove hai messo il testo e incollalo in canale.....
<akis24> quiii
<davimatik> glpiana >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365107/
<davimatik> glpiana ok?
<akis24> ok ok ora ci siamo
<glpiana> davimatik, ora scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<jAmbalo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> jAmbalo, l'nidirizzo della pagina
<davimatik> <glpiana> su terminale????
<glpiana> davimatik, sì
<jAmbalo> glpiana, ?????
<glpiana> jAmbalo, hai copiato l'output del comando su pastebin?
<jAmbalo> si glpiana
<glpiana> jAmbalo, hai messo un nome e hai cliccato su paste?
<jAmbalo> jambalo@jambalo-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep dvd ii  dvd+rw-tools                                   7.1-10
<jAmbalo> ii  dvd+rw-tools                                   7.1-10
<glpiana> -.-
<jAmbalo> mi esce questo
<glpiana> jAmbalo, bisogna usare pastebin, comuqnue solo quello è uscito?
<davimatik> <glpiana> ok fatto compare finestra sorgenti softwer
<glpiana> jAmbalo, allora non hai letto la guida che ti ho indicato. leggila seguila e poi riprova dvd decrypter
<glpiana> davimatik, perfetto. nella prima pagina leggi "scaricare da"?
<davimatik> glpiana> si
<jAmbalo> ok
<glpiana> davimatik, di fianco che c'è scritto?
<jAmbalo> glpiana,http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365147/
<davimatik> glpiana,server in italia
<glpiana> jAmbalo, ti manca libdvdcss. segui la guida che ti ho indicato prima sui formati proprietari, sezione relativa ai dvd
<glpiana> davimatik, oki, clicca sopra e dal menu che esce scegli "altro"
<jAmbalo> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> davimatik, lì, nell'elenco dei server italiani, seleziona fastbull o garr
<davimatik> glpiana ok fatto seleziono pulsante server migliore?
<glpiana> davimatik, no, ti ho scritto di selezionare "altro"
<davimatik> glpiana ok fatto
<davimatik> glpiana fasbull
<jAmbalo> glpiana, sto seguendo la guida ma come premo su meta pacchetto di ubuntu mi si apre una schermata che mi chiede: per aprire questo files e necessario avviare un'applicazione
<glpiana> davimatik, dalla lista che ti esce, tra i server italiani scegli garr o fastbull
<jAmbalo> glpiana, quale applicazione devo usare per aprire il meta pacchetto?
<glpiana> davimatik, ok, ora chiudi pure sorgenti software e torna nel terminale
<glpiana> davimatik, nel terminale scrivi ancora: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> jAmbalo, no, lascia stare, non stai guardando la parte sui dvd. chiudi quello che si è aperto e nel temrinale scrivi: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<davimatik> glpiana ok fatto riappare una lista
<glpiana> davimatik, metti su pastebin come hai fatto prima
<davimatik> glpiana, ecco l'indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365187/
<glpiana> davimatik, ridai ancora il comando e dimmi se terminale ancora con quei messaggi W
<glpiana> davimatik, scusa ma devo scappare. ti seguirà qualcun altro
<jAmbalo> glpiana, fatto
<jAmbalo> glpiana,http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365213/
<davimatik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365212/
<davimatik> errore nell'avviare gestore pacchetti,seguito da glpiana fino a qui secondo copia,incolla su pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365212/
<davimatik> glpiana,si ancora quei messaggi
<davimatik> <jAmbalo> mi dai una mano?
<jAmbalo> glpiana, o inserito sul terminale dinuovo il 1 comando che mi avevi dato prima : " dpkg -l | grep dvd " ecco cosa appare adesso  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365253/
<jAmbalo> davimatik, dimmi ?
<jAmbalo> glpiana,questo è il 2 comando che mi hai dato http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365213/
<davimatik> jAmbalo,ho visto che mi ha seguito un attimo con glpiana devo sbloccare ubuntu softwer center
<davimatik> jambalo,ma forse ora è tutto ok divieto sparito
<jAmbalo> no esce scempre errore ti rimando al mio blog e ti fatti vedere l'errore http://u.jimdo.com/www65/o/s6b5ca9b140928163/img/i74ecf4a22113b9c0/1383663518/std/image.jpg
<jAmbalo> davimatik, non mi trova  il cd/dvd
<jAmbalo> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, ciao
<jAmbalo> cristian_c, tutto bene?
<jAmbalo> cristian_c, senti o un problema con  DVD Decrypter non mi vede il cd/dvd come potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, ok, ma questo è il chan di supporto
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, non so di cosa parli
<cristian_c> scrivi il problema nel canale, se qualcuno sa  e ha tempo, risponderà
<jAmbalo> glpiana,??
<drhoffy> Buongiorno, la mia scheda madre asus non mi lascia fare il boot da hardisk, in pratica ho dovuto "staccare" il mio hardisk temporaneamente e quando lo riattaccato la scheda madre non lo leggeva più come hardisk uefi
<drhoffy> E quindi non riesco a fare il boot, qualcuno sa cosa può essere successo? Preciso che ho controllato e l'hardisk è perfettamente leggibile ho fatto anche un check delle varie partizioni che non presentano problemi
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ciao
<ILOVEUBUNTU> eccomi di ritorno
<ILOVEUBUNTU> non riesco a credere che un sistema di questa portata sia gratuito
<ILOVEUBUNTU> è davvero molto bello
<ILOVEUBUNTU> è difficile da usare ma non credo sia più complicato di windows anzi forse è persono più intuitivo
<ILOVEUBUNTU> con il vostro aiuto sono convinto che presto sul mio pc userò solo più linux
<ILOVEUBUNTU> questa sera se c'è qualcuno disponibile vorrei capire l'errore che ho in merito agli aggiornamenti, installare gli ultimi programmi e creare dei collegamenti sulla scrivania
<ILOVEUBUNTU> tutte questioni molto semplici che voi sapete già
<ILOVEUBUNTU> salluc69 benvenuto!
<ILOVEUBUNTU> posso chiederti qualche aiutino?
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU, ovviamente, hai già consultato il wiki, vero?
<ILOVEUBUNTU> no cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !wiki | ILOVEUBUNTU
<ubot-it> ILOVEUBUNTU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU, dovrebbe rispondere da solo a tutte quelle domande
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU, senza domandare in irc
<ILOVEUBUNTU> permettimi di dissentire ma non credo che in delle guide riesca a trovare la soluzione all'errore sugli aggiornamenti
<ILOVEUBUNTU> file:///home/gi/Scrivania/Schermata%20del%202013-11-05%2017:59:50.png
<ILOVEUBUNTU> riuscite a scaricare l'immagine?
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU, ehm, se non l'hai postato sul web, dimmi come possiamo scaricarla
<e-DIO-t>  ILOVEUBUNTU: hai linkato un file locale al tuo pc
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> e-DIO-t, eh
<ILOVEUBUNTU> si
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU, va detto che non hai parlato dell'errore prima
<cristian_c> *a
<e-DIO-t> meh
<e-DIO-t> io vado a casa
<e-DIO-t> tragicoridendo
<e-DIO-t> che qua veramene...boh :D
<ILOVEUBUNTU> per l'errore ho trovato una discussione che ne parla
<ILOVEUBUNTU> http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/286808-errore-su-ubuntu.html
<ILOVEUBUNTU> adesso vado a leggere
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU, ti chiedo di non postare link esterni a ubuntu in questo canale
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ok ti chiedo scusa, non sapevo
<ILOVEUBUNTU> non lo farò più
<cristian_c> era solo una precisazione :)
<ILOVEUBUNTU> ho lanciato un comando sul teminale e sta macinando un po' di aggiornamenti
<ILOVEUBUNTU> non so bene cosa faccia ma sembra essere la soluzione al mio problema
<ILOVEUBUNTU> sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> ILOVEUBUNTU, installa dipendenze
<ILOVEUBUNTU> bene, problema risolto
<ILOVEUBUNTU> Ora ubuntu mi scrive che il software è aggiornato
<ILOVEUBUNTU> volevo chiedervi
<ILOVEUBUNTU> il programma da disegno che avevo scaricato e che non riuscivo ad installare esiste una soluzione a vostro avviso?
<krabador> ILOVEUBUNTU, se vuoi un consiglio, ogni tanto, quando carichi ubuntu, premi ctrl alt f1, fai il login testuale, e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ILOVEUBUNTU> oppure conviene sempre non installare software che non sta dentro al repository
<krabador> ILOVEUBUNTU, non conviene installare software dentro ai repository, perchè non si puo' essere sicuri di come viene effettuato il pacchetto
<krabador> o peggio di come viene gestito il repository non ufficiale che lo contiene
<krabador> per non parlare poi di eventuali bug del software stesso
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> rieccomi
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ho premuto ctrl + alt + f1 e poi non sapevo più tornare indietro così ho dovuto riavviare...
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> :(
<cybernova> ILOVEUBUNTU, bastava fare ctrl + alt + F7
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> dopo aver aggiornato l'installazione del programma è partita senza intoppi
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> molto bene
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> grazie mille per i consigli
<krabador> ILOVEUBUNTU, dicevo non adesso :D
<krabador> segnatelo per la prossima volta
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, e leggi il wiki
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ti risparmierà la scocciatura di aspettare per trovare una risposta sui canali di supporto
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> lo farò sicuramente ma non resisto devo provare ubuntu assolutamente
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ho già un manuale da 1200 pagine di java che voglio leggere
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> fatto funziona alla grande!
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> wawww!
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> però mi restano 3 programmi che non riesco ad installare
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> google earth
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> teamviewer
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> e i driver invidia che non so se devo installarli o meno
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> che sono in .run
<busy87> ILOVEUBUNTU_ i driver di nvidia sono nei repo
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> cosa devo scrivere per trovarli?
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, google earth -> guarda sul wiki
<busy87> ILOVEUBUNTU_ hai nvidia optimus ?
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, teamviewer -> idem
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, driver nvidia -> cerca su driver aggiuntivi, se ce ne sono, allora puoi installarli
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ho una 650 gtx da 1GB di memoria, sono su un fisso, non so altro
<cristian_c> altrimenti, ti tieni gli open
<busy87> se hai un fisso allora niente optimus
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ora hai tutte le info che ti servono :)
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> nel repository trovo:
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> Driver nVidia binario per Xorg (driver "current")
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> Driver binari nVidia per X.org (driver versione 173)
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, hai fatto ciò che ti ho consigliato?
<cristian_c> hai aperto driver aggiuntivi?
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ma se mi metto a leggere il wiki vengo vecchio! :(
<busy87> lol
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, secondo te, a cosa server il wiki?
<cristian_c> serve a chi sa già le cose?
<cristian_c> oppure ai nuovi utenti?
<cristian_c> -r
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> e lo so ma non ne ho voglia adesso
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ok, allora, lascia perdere
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> be no
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, quando avrai voglia, lo leggerai e installerai ciò che ti interessa
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> non ho voglia di leggere la wiki adesso ma in futuro si
<cristian_c> ok, allora non capisco qual è il problema
<cristian_c> non vuoi leggere il wiki, bene
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> che non so quale pacchetto scegliere tra i due che ho elencato...
<niubbo> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, facciamo una cosa: se ti interessa veramente chiedere aiuto, riflettici e poi ti leggi la guida di google earth e quella di teamviewer
<cristian_c> è la cosa migliore
<niubbo> mi puoi dire dove trovo la guida per installare ubuntu da usb? grazie
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> per esempio nel wiki non trovo nulla in merito all'installazione dei file .run
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, questo è un altro problema ancora
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> più o meno
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, a quest'ora avevi già aperto il wiki, installato google earth e teamviewee, se ti interessava risolvere veramente invece che stare qui
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, perché?
<cristian_c> niubbo, il link era per te
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> perché mi siete simpatici :)
<niubbo> grazie cristian_c
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> il wiki è più noioso comunque lo sto sfogliando...
<ILOVEUBUNTU_>  :)
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ci sono due guide, te le cerco, se non le trovi
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/GoogleEarth
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/TeamViewer
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ora non hai più scuse :)
<cybernova> eh secondo te io mi metto a guardare un gioco free quando posso giocarlo? ahaha
<cristian_c> cybernova, ?
<cybernova> ahahah
<cristian_c> -,-
<cybernova> scusate ho sbagliato finestra
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> :D
<niubbo> cristian_c: ma è possibile che il mio pc non mi permetta di fare l'avvio da usb ma solo da dvd e windows ??
<krabador> niubbo, dipende, vecchi fissi , con vecchie schede , si
<niubbo> -.-
<niubbo> krabador: è un asus con processore intel i7....
<krabador> i notebook , se non veramente troppo vecchi , supportano ormai da una decina d'anni il boot da usb
<cristian_c> già
<krabador> niubbo, allora è impossibile che non supporti boot da usb
<niubbo> krabador: allora forse non ho controllato bene
<krabador> niubbo, entra in boot
<krabador> *bios
<krabador> vai nella sezione boot
<cristian_c> niubbo, aveva win 8?
<sin_> ciao.dovrei montare ubuntu du un desk l'ho scaricato e sto lavorando su un win 8.ho una iso dovrei passarla su mem esterna così da farla partire da boot per installare ubuntu.mi sono capito?
<krabador> e verifica che ci sia l'opzione per richiamare il menu di boot in avvio con un tasto
<niubbo> cristian_c: no windows 7 home edition
<krabador> sin_,  non sai come fare la chiavetta usb?
<sin_> yes
<krabador> !usb | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> sin_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sin_> vado
<cristian_c> niubbo, e hai bios o uefi?
<niubbo> cristian_c: bios credo uefi non so cosa sia
<krabador> !uefi | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> niubbo, un bel sudo dmidecode
<niubbo> meno male che era semplice sto ubuntu
<niubbo> all'installazione già mi sn impallato :U
<niubbo> :(
<cristian_c> niubbo, è una questione di boot
<cristian_c> fare in modo che il pc booti da usb invece che da hard disk o dvd
<niubbo> esco un attimo tra mezz'ora ci risentiamo
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ragazzi c'è una cosa che non vi ho detto
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ho scommesso una birra con un mio amico che entro 1 giorno avrei installato linux più tutti i programmi che uso su windows e ho quasi finito
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> il cad l'ho installato e va bene
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> google earth forse ho risolto, sto scaricando una dipendenza che va pianissimo 12 minuti per un file di pochi MB...
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> mi resta teamviewer e i driver nvidia e poi ho quasi finito la lista delle cose che devo mettere
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> per vincere la scommessa
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> l'unica cosa difficile da rimpiazzare almeno per quello che ho visto è AutoCAD...
<cristian_c> mah
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> drafsigth è carino ma non come quello per windows
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> per il resto è davvero molto carino
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> poi senza antivirus la rete mi sembra molto più fluida e reattiva
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> una cosa che non mi piace di ubuntu è quello di non poter mettere sul desktop dei collegamenti ai programmi
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> sono costretto a tenere tutto schiacciato nella barra
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> questa cosa non mi piace proprio
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> penso che le classiche icone sul desktop sarebbero state più comode
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> riuscire a mettere sulla scrivania solo i file penso sia limitativo
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ovviamente, hai letto tutte le guide possibili del wiki
<cristian_c> altrimenti non faresti queste affermazioni
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> no ho letto solo le cose che servono
<cristian_c> allora, hai letto male
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> per i problemi che affronto
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> perché?
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, perché non mi risulta che non si possano avere dei collegamenti alle applicazioni sul desktop
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> haaa ecco
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> pensavo non si potesse
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> non c'è il tasto crea collegamento
<cristian_c> ma tu hai letto solo ciò che ti serve, vero? Quindi, mi taccio
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> vado a cercare allora
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> mille grazie
<cristian_c> prego :)
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> hahaha
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> no no
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> come non detto
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> questa cosa mi interessa molto
<cristian_c> sin dall'inizio ho scritto che il wiki è una miniera d'oro
<cristian_c> basta sfruttarla
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<sin_> allora ho installato ubuntu su pen.adesso mi date una mano per l'installazione su desk.tks
<cristian_c> sin_, non ho capito cosa devi fare
<sin_> vorrei creare una partizione senza farne tante
<sin_> sono arrivato a cancella disco e installa
<cristian_c> sin_, vuoi installare ubuntu sull'hard disk?
<sin_> si
<sin_> è nuovo
<cristian_c> sin_, allora, non cambia nulla rispetto all'installazione da cd
<cristian_c> sin_, segui la guida all'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sin_> si però vorrei installare una partizione di 20G
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> alacarte non esiste più...
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> a mano non ci penso proprio
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> qui ubuntu mi ha davvero deluso
<a7x> !chat | ILOVEUBUNTU_
<ubot-it> ILOVEUBUNTU_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale___> Hola. Ho l''ubuntu software center completamente in palla... dopo aver provato (con successo, infine) ad installare open office 4. qualcuno può aiutarmi a ripristinarlo?
<a7x> sii più preciso, ale___
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, leggi bene la guida, non è scritto solo quello
<ale___> quando apro l'Ubuntu Software Center sul mio ubuntu 12.04 lts si apre la videata ma poi diventa tutta nera e non fa più nulla. Devo chiuderlo forzatamente. Ho già riavviato ecc.
<ale___> da terminale, dando update ¬¬ upgrade mi dà questo errore: W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente  W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice
<cristian_c> ale___, hai toccato i repository?
<ale___> (scusate ma non so andare sulla pag. paste..)
<ale___> usati quelli vecchi
<cristian_c> !paste | ale___
<ubot-it> ale___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale___> inizialmente, seguendo una guida per installare open office, ma poi ho corretto le righe che davano errore
<cristian_c> ale___, vecchi?
<ale___> dice esattamente così, l'ho copiato e incollato...
<cristian_c> ale___, se è una guida trovata sul web, è proprio il caso di non seguirla
<ale___> già dedotto anch'io..
<ale___> e ora?
<cristian_c> ale___, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ale___> devo postarti il risultato?
<Delfino1983> ale___ paste.ubuntu.com
<ale___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6366109/
<ale___> fatto
<cristian_c> ale___, l'hai bello che riempito di ppa
<ale___> ppa...?
<cristian_c> diciamo che ne hai piazzati alcuni strategici
<cristian_c> sì
<ale___> e che sono?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ppa | ale___
<ubot-it> ale___: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ale___> bene.... la guida diceva così... che devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> ale___, togli quelli che hanno creato il casino
<ale___> ma mi sembrava di averli già cancellati.... e poi ora non saprei mai ritrovarli...mica li so a memoria..
<cristian_c> ale___, e come li hai cancellati?
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> non riesco a trovare la dipendenza lib32asound2
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> che nervoso
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, riguardo cosa?
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> mi serve per google earth
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, ok, se hai la 13.10, un po' di cose sono cambiate
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, nel senso non c'è google earth 7 a 64 bit, ancora
<ale___> su un'altra guida diceva di editare il file che ti ho postato, cancellare le righe, salvare, e fare l'update...
<cristian_c> ale___, non so se funziona
<cristian_c> puoi provare a commentarle
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> mi hai postato un link su google heart?
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> mi hai postato un link su google earth?
<ale___> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, sì, ma nel forum parlano di questo problema
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, molti hanno risolto installando la versione 6
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, e comunque, il problema è di google  che compila a 32 bit
<cristian_c> ale___, in pratica se una riga contiene: ale___, commentata diventa #ale___
<cristian_c> ale___, una riga commentata inizia con il carattere#
<a7x> !chat | ILOVEUBUNTU_, e 2
<ubot-it> ILOVEUBUNTU_, e 2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale___> e quindi cosa devo fare? devo mettere il cancelletto davanti a tutte quelle che non ce l'hanno?
<cristian_c> ale___, aspetta
<cristian_c> ale___, tu quali vuoi disattivare?
<cristian_c> di quella lista
<ale___> queste sono i due repository che ho aggiunto: http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/openoffice/ubuntuPrecise e  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/openoffice/ubuntu raring main
<ale___> sempre precise (non raring main)
<cristian_c> ale___, ne hai altri anche
<ale___> ma veramente io non lo so cosa devo disattivare.. credevo di averlo già fatto..
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> va be lascio stare
<cristian_c> dropbox.list       jockey.list.save           upubuntu-com-office-precise.list
<cristian_c> dropbox.list.save  samsung-drivers.list
<cristian_c> jockey.list        samsung-drivers.list.save
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> però teamweaver mi serve
<ale___> e questo è il link che ho seguito: http://antofox.com/2013/05/26/installare-openoffice-3-4-su-ubuntu-13-04/
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, io farei una ricerchina sul forum, lì spiegano come fare a installare google earth anche su sistemi a 64 bit
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> e questo programma ha la stessa dipendenza da questo fantomatico lib32asound2 che non trovo
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ok proverò sul forum
<cristian_c> ale___, ok, apri il file upubuntu-com-office-precise.list e commenta le righe al suo interno
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, azz, sei fortunato allora
<ale___> mi guidi? cosa devo scrivere sul terminale?
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> hihihi
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> evidentemente si
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, mi dispiace
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> azz pure per questo devo usare il forum, che sfiga
<cristian_c> ILOVEUBUNTU_, io uso sempre versioni a 32 bit, e nel caso spostiamoci sull'altro canale come indicato da a7x
<ILOVEUBUNTU_> ma come devo fare?
<a7x> !chat | ILOVEUBUNTU_, e 3
<ubot-it> ILOVEUBUNTU_, e 3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ale___, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/upubuntu-com-office-precise.list
<ale___> ho fatto e ho salvato ma il file è ancora aperto. cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> ale___, chiudi l'editor di testo
<ale___> fatto
<cristian_c> ale___, ora dai un update
<ale___> comando?
<cristian_c> ale___, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<ale___> e questo è andato a posto
<ale___> ora però ho riprovato ad aprire l'Ubuntu software center e mi si pianta lo stesso....
<ale___> devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> ale___, ne hai anche altri di ppa
<ale___> e cmq come li recupero?
<ale___> devo copiarmi il file che ti avevo postato e mettere i # davanti a tutti quelli che non ce l'hanno?
<ale___> ah... però non mi ha più dato errori da terminale
<cristian_c> ale___, in quella cartella vi sono tutti i file
<cristian_c> sources.list.d
<ale___> quale cartella?
<cristian_c> ale___, dropbox non da problemi, gli altri potrebbero
<eagle2> sera
<eagle2> krabador, l' installazione del boot come avevi detto tu ha funzionato, ma ora ho problemi con la memoria swap
<ale___> per la verità ho guardato e ho pochi file.. jokey.list in particolare è vuoto...
<krabador> eagle2, se il pc è abbastanza potente, puoi anche non averla
<eagle2> 4 Gb di ram fisica
<eagle2> i dua banchi da due 2 Gb
<ale___> rettifico (l'avevo scritto male): ha già il commento...
<krabador> eagle2, la swap è buona norma, ma con pc recenti puoi anche non usarla. l'installer ubuntu, se fai fare tutto a lui, non la fa
<ale___> dunque: li ho controllati tutti e sette, ma hanno tutti i commenti.
<ale___> Che facciamo?
<cristian_c> ale___, vuol dire che commentarli forse non basta
<cristian_c> ale___, hai fatto anche altro?
<cristian_c> tipo scaricato driver video
<ale___> io no, ma magari qualcun altro (è un pc aziendale)... possiamo scoprirlo in qualche modo?
<eagle2> ho caricato l'immagine del gparted, non riesco nemmeno a cancellarla http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=275884
<cristian_c> ale___, difficile saperlo, controlla in Scaricati
<ale___> però fino a ieri funzionava..
<ale___> quindi siccome l'ho toccato solo io direi di no
<cristian_c> ale___, oppure purghi il ppa di openoffice
<ale___> cioè? lo elimino?
<cristian_c> ale___, con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ale___, ora devo uscire
<ale___> ok, quindi sudo ppa-purge?
<ale___> ok, grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> ale___, leggi la documentazione per vedere come si usa
<ale___> ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<ale___> ciao
<eagle2> krabador, ho caricato l'immagine del gparted, non riesco nemmeno a cancellarla http://imagebin.org/275884
<sin_> ciao,ho montato gli hd,però nn li rileva tutti.dal boot iniziale si poi in ubuntu no
<eagle2> krabador, x eliminare la swap una finestra, mi dice che devo smontare la part logiche superiori a /dev/sda5, come faccio? nella 6 c'è l' O.S. attivo?
<krabador> eagle2, sono cose che si fanno da live
<krabador> eagle2, cosi' puoi maneggiare le partizioni come vuoi
<eagle2> immagginavo una cosa del genere OS installato non si attiva grazie
<Fetentone> Alsa, nei repositi è chiamato: Mixer Audio Alsa oppure Sintetizzatore modulare software?
<Fetentone> il primo ha 70 recensioni, il secondo 3
<Luca__> Buona sera, non riesco a scaricare ubuntu, qualche problema col sito?
<Luca__> si
<krabador> Luca__, prova col torrent
<krabador> Luca__, hai provato dal sito ufficiale italiano o dal sito ufficiale internazionale
<Luca__> non va non riesco , mai successo.
<Luca__> questo e ufficiale http://www.ubuntu-it.org/?
<^^^> buonasera, purtroppo sono costretto ad usare una connessione via chiavetta limitata a 2gB/mese, come potrei ottimizzare il consumo del traffico sotto GNU/Linux?
<buzzy> ciao a tutti. ho un problema: non riesco ad aprire il software center di ubuntu 12.04 lts
<buzzy> ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale e mi dà questa indicazione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6366617/
<fra_dolcino> buzzy non saprei ma se ti urge installare dei programmi intanto usa synaptic che ho sempre preferito di granlunga
<buzzy> dovrei scaricarlo da terminale, giusto? hai un qualche comando?
<buzzy> però cmq vorrei risolvere il problema... mi dà parecchio fastidio!
<dev_> buonasera
<buzzy> c'è nessuno?
<frank108> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un programma per aprire file compressi che si integri con nautilus
<fra_dolcino> buzzy, lo installi da terminale sudo apt-get install synaptic
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amd> salve a tutti!
<amd> mi potete postare un link di una guida in italiano per installare da supporto usb ubuntu 13.10  64 AMD su un laptop con winzozz 8?
<busy87> amd http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<amd> grazie!
<donbeo> Sto cercando i installare ubuntu su un pc con hard disk ibrido qualcuno mi sa aitutare?
<busy87> donbeo che problema hai?
<donbeo> non so come fare con le partizioni
<donbeo> perche se installo su ssd
<donbeo> ho solo 24 giga
<busy87> donbeo puoi anche fare un'unica partizione
<donbeo> pero i due hard disk me li vede distinti come faccio?
<busy87> donbeo quali sono i due hard disk?
<donbeo> un sd da 24 giga e un hard disk standard da 500 , non so esattamente come funziona e dovrebbe essere un classico notebook ibrido
<donbeo> se ti torna utile il modello e asus s56cm
<busy87> donbeo se vuoi installare su ssd devi metterlo su quello da 24gb
<donbeo> ok ma poi posso fare come fa windows che i programmi li installa su hd standard?
<busy87> donbeo dovresti partizionare diversamente allora..
<busy87> dovresti fare le partizioni sull'hd e su ssd..
<donbeo> mi sai consigliare come?
<donbeo> Ho letto che alcuni mettono la home su hard disk standard
<busy87> donbeo questo lo decidi te..
<donbeo> ma per poter mettere il sistema operativo su ssd e poi i programmi su hd come devo partizionare?
<busy87> donbeo linux non è come windows.. su windows i programmi vanno in c:\Programmi
<donbeo> su ubuntu vanno sotto etc ?
<busy87> in etc ci sono le configurazioni
<busy87> in bin gli eseguibili
<busy87> /usr/bin altri eseguibili
<donbeo> ok quindi come mi consigli di procedere?
<busy87> dovresti mettere la root (/) su ssd
<busy87> e la home sull'hard disk
<donbeo> ok questo l ho fatto
<donbeo> poi devo fare partizioni anche per bin etc... o non c- e bisogno?
<busy87> donbeo no
<busy87> solo home swap e root
<donbeo> ok swap su quale lo metto e quanto grande la faccio?
<busy87> donbeo quanta ram hai?
<donbeo> 4 giga
<busy87> donbeo bastano anche 500MB
<busy87> anche meno
<eagle3> notte!
<donbeo> ok grazie
<donbeo> ora provo
<donbeo> scusa busy87 il comando per la partizione swap e   /swap ?
<busy87> donbeo yes
<donbeo> ok installazione partita speriamo bene :)
<niubbo> ho installato ubuntu ma all'avvio non mi chiede se voglio avviare ubuntu o windows e viene avviato windows. come posso avviare ubuntu?
<niubbo> krabador: che ne pensi?
<busy87> niubbo hai installato grub?
<niubbo> no busy87 che roba è?
<busy87> lol
<busy87> il bootloader
<niubbo> e lo devo mettere? non me lo ha chiesto...
<busy87> lo installa automaticamente a meno che non l'ho hai disabilitato durante l'installazione
<niubbo> no, non l'ho fatto
<niubbo> ho lasciato tutte le impostazioni predefinite...
<niubbo> che faticaccia sto ubuntu
<busy87> niubbo hai uefi?
<niubbo> :S
<niubbo> no
<busy87> niubbo sicuro?
<niubbo> io ho scaricato la 13.10 dal sito ufficiale
<niubbo> altre diavolerie non le ho fatte
<busy87> !efi | niubbo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<busy87> !uefi | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<niubbo> ma cos'è un programma aggiuntivo ?
<busy87> niubbo no
<niubbo> ma se provo a reinstallare può darsi che si risolve ?
<busy87> niubbo quando hai acquistato il pc?
<niubbo> l'anno scorso
<niubbo> o forse quest'anno
<niubbo> cmq è nuovo
<busy87> niubbo allora ha uefi
<niubbo> bene
<busy87> niubbo wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ianis> Buonasera a tutti, qualcuno mi può spiegare come si può utilizzare wordpress su Ubuntu 13.04 desktop? Grazie!
<niubbo> scusa ma cosa significa: Avviare il boot dalla periferica scelta per l'installazione selezionando la riga contenente la periferica di boot e la scritta UEFI.
<busy87> niubbo avvia ubuntu da live
<niubbo> cioè dal dvd ?
<busy87> niubbo dvd o chiavetta usb
<niubbo> ok ora provo
<busy87> Ianis utilizzare in che senso?
<Ianis> busy87, nel senso che finora ho usato wordpress sul sito. Ma penso si possa utilizzare un'applicazione. Però non so se esiste anche per desktop, e come si possa installare.
<busy87> Ianis devi installare un webserver
<busy87> Ianis http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<busy87> Ianis oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<busy87> se non sei molto pratico ti consiglio la prima scelta
<Ianis> busy87, scelgo la prima allora. Però posso avere un webserver anche su una versione desktop di ubuntu?
<busy87> Ianis si
<Ianis> busy87, bene grazie. Allora provo, casomai ti chiedo!
<niubbo> qualcuno mi spiega cosa significa la frase: Avviare il boot dalla periferica scelta per l'installazione selezionando la riga contenente la periferica di boot e la scritta UEFI.
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-06
<ryuujin> sera
<akis24> giorno
<valentina> scusate  l'ora  ...il  mio  problema   è  il  seguente  ho  un  cvecchio  pc   lettore  solo  cd no  dvd dovendo  istallare   iso  quale distro  posso  istallare  ho provato  con  lubuntu  13'10  ma  effettuata  l'istallazione  e  riavviando  dal  disco  rigido  si  blocca  forse  il  cd  di  700 per  masterizzare  iso  è  troppo  piccolo????
<akis24> valentina: dipende dalle dimensioni del file .iso  e comunque conviene sempre provare dal disco come live prima
<akis24> valentina: volendo comunque puoi usare usb per fare le stesse cose
<valentina> si certo  ma non  sono  capace   come  devo procedere  da  usb?
<valentina> tutte  le  distro   nuove  13'10  sono  al  limite  o  superiori  quale  distro  mi  consigliate  per  un  pc  di  700  m  di ram?
<akis24> valentina: lubuntu  direi
<valentina> non  xubuntu?
<akis24> valentina: hai 700 mb di ram.. pochina
<akis24> valentina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb  questa è la guida per usb
<valentina> bene   ho lubuntu  12.04  mi consigli  di  scaicare  13'10  o  posso lasciare  lub  12.04?
<valentina> il  pc  avra  piu' di  13  anni
<akis24> valentina:  la 12.04  è lts a lungo supporto la 13.10 è l'ultima con supporto di nove mesi circa
<akis24> valentina: forse è meglio la 12.04 nel tuo caso
<valentina> posso  fare  comunque  aggiornamenti   java  fire  fox  ecc  ?
<valentina> anche  con  distro  vecchie?
<akis24> valentina: puoi far tutto ovvio comunque ti consiglio di usare la live e provare prima
<valentina> o  sono  limitata
<akis24> valentina: la 12.04 è supportata fino al 2017
<valentina> ok  grazie  molto buona  giornata
<akis24> anche a te
<maaarco> Ciao
<maaarco> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maaarco> non riesco più ad aggiornare con il comando apt-get update, ho il triangolino arancione in alto a destra da una settimana, quando tento il comando "sudo apt-get update" cerca di connettersi per qualche minuto e poi mi da errori tipo "Err http://.... impossibile connettersi a ..."
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> maaarco: dovresti postare in canale il testo ottenuto dopo aver dato sudo apt-get update  usa paste
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> giorno glpiana
<glpiana> ola akis24
<maaarco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369227/
<akis24> maaarco: da terminale  ora scrivi  gksu software-properties-gtk
<maaarco> mi apre "software e aggiornamenti"
<akis24> maaarco:  bene che leggi accanto  ?  server italia ?
<maaarco> si
<akis24> maaarco: ok dal menu seleziona  altro
<maaarco> ok
<maaarco> quale seleziono?
<akis24> maaarco: e poi seleziona fastbull o garr come server
<maaarco> fatto, riprovato con sudo apt-get update ma non cambia nulla
<maaarco> rimane qualche minuto in attesa di connettersi e poi mi da quegli errori
<akis24> maaarco: sicuro di averlo selezionato e applicato ?
<glpiana> akis24, non è che è dietro a un proxy?
<akis24> glpiana: non ho chiesto ci pensi tu ? io non saprei andare oltre ..
<glpiana> azz... io e i proxy non ci conosciamo :)
<akis24> lol
<glpiana> maaarco, è il pc di casa?
<maaarco> selezionato e applicato si, forse ha ragione glpiana, ora che ci penso i problemi sono nati quando ho installato un'estensione per chrome che si chiama "hidemyass" e riguarda appunto i proxy
<akis24> ecco...
<maaarco> è il mio laptop, sono studente fuori sede
<maaarco> provo a disinstallare questa estensione? ma comunque il proxy non dovrebbe essere attivo
<maaarco> facendo localizzazione dell'ip mi trova effettivamente la mia posizione
<glpiana> maaarco, scrivi nel temrinale env | grep proxy
<glpiana> vediamo se dice qualcosa
<maaarco> http_proxy=http://46.180.54.58:1080/
<maaarco> è lo stesso dell'errore, tenta a connettersi e poi non ce la fa
<glpiana> eccolo
<maaarco> cosa devo fare?
<akis24> e pensare che era su pastebin :(
<glpiana> maaarco, un momento
<glpiana> akis24, eh, per quello l'ho subodorato :D
<glpiana> maaarco, metti su pastebin l'output di cat /etc/environment        e di cat  .bashrc
<maaarco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369289/
<glpiana> maaarco, che interfaccia usi? unity/gnome?
<maaarco> @glpiana non lo so, sono un neofita
<glpiana> maaarco, hai installato ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu?
<maaarco> ubuntu
<glpiana> maaarco, allora nel temrinale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<maaarco> ok
<glpiana> maaarco, ti si pare l'editor dei file, con un file aperto. devi cancellare la riga: http_proxy="http://46.180.54.58:1080/"
<maaarco> fatto
<glpiana> maaarco, salva il file e chiudi gedit
<glpiana> maaarco, poi riavvia il compuetr
<maaarco> ok
<maaarco> glpiana , è come prima
<glpiana> maaarco, sei su chrome?
<maaarco> si
<glpiana> maaarco, con quell'estensione attiva?
<maaarco> l'ho appena disattivata e ho riprovato, ma è uguale
<glpiana> maaarco, nel terminale dai ancora: cat /etc/environment
<maaarco> mi da come prima ma senza la stringa con il proxy
<akis24> glpiana:  una domanda e se andasse su synaptic e da li configurare la connessione di rete tipo qui ?  http://imagebin.org/275919
<glpiana> akis24, no saprei, ma tenderei a cercare di levarlo sto proxy
<glpiana> maaarco, copia questo nel temrinale: export http_proxy=''
<akis24> glpiana: quello è sicuramente meglio :)
<maaarco> ok
<glpiana> maaarco, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<maaarco> come prima
<glpiana> maaarco, env | grep proxy
<maaarco> http_proxy=
<Rebecca92> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> maaarco, grep proxy -r /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Rebecca92> K99Brain, ci sei?
<glpiana> ciao Rebecca92
<glpiana> Rebecca92, sei in supporto
<Rebecca92> ops :D
<maaarco> ok
<glpiana> maaarco, ha dato qualcosa?
<maaarco> niente
<glpiana> maaarco, allora prima facciamo una cosa. rimuovi completamente l'estensione di chrome e poi riavvia
<maaarco_> glpiana, come prima
<glpiana> maaarco, nel temrinale dai: sudo apt-get update           e metti su pastebin
<maaarco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369404/
<glpiana> maaarco_, env | grep proxy
<glpiana> maaarco_, anzi, dai solo env         e copia tutto su pastebin
<maaarco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369411/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> maaarco_, grep -i proxy -r /etc/apt/
<maaarco_> ehm
<maaarco_> mi da /etc/apt/apt.conf:Acquire::http::proxy "http://46.180.54.58:1080/";
<glpiana> maaarco_, cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<maaarco_> Acquire::http::proxy "http://46.180.54.58:1080/";
<glpiana> maaarco_, sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<maaarco_> ok
<glpiana> maaarco_, sudo apt-get update
<maaarco_> ooook, grande! ora funziona
<maaarco_> grazie
<akis24> :O
<glpiana> maaarco_, ringraziamo OverMe
<maaarco_> mi spieghereste che è successo?
<glpiana> maaarco_, apt era impostato col proxy. non so perchè, non so come, ma era così
<maaarco_> e che sarebbe apt? scusa se le domande sono banali ma devo pur imparare prima o poi
<glpiana> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<mintux> qualcuno mi aiuta con autenticazione su samba per piacere? vorrei avere due cartelle su un server, una condivisa interamente con me, dove posso mettere le mani solo io, e dentro una sottocartella che è disponibile altri nella rete. Vorrei però che per poter accedere alla cartella, almeno la prima volta ci sia la pssword, e poi la salvi in winzoz
<maaarco_> grazie a tutti, ciao
<mintux> qualcuno può aiutarmi per piacere?
<Guest4680> aiuto! devo valutare la possibilita che il mio server sia infettato da uno scam virus! come posso verificarlo?
<Guest4680> visto che ci siamo come posso verificare che il mio serveer non stia elagendo le mie password a terzi?
<jester-> Guest4680: chkrootkit o rkhunter
<Guest4680> eseguo subito!
<OverMe> Guest4680, devi valutarlo perché? c'è qualcosa di strano?
<mintux> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest4680> si, praticamente mi sono accorto che un mio blog è scomparso!
<Guest4680> ed al suo interno compariva ****SITO OSCURATO, SCAM BY Moskito89**** Il tuo Rosik ? la mia Skill. ****SITO OSCURATO, SCAM BY Moskito89**** Il tuo Rosik è la mia Skill
<jester-> !qualcuno | mintux
<ubot-it> mintux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<OverMe> Guest4680, se hai subito una intrusione la cosa più saggia da fare è formattare tutto
<Guest4680> lo scam è un software di phishing o come cavolo si chiama! e deve aver preso le mie password! ora sono costretto a fare le scansioni in tutti i pc compresi server e cambio delle stesse! cosa che mi preoccupa e che devo accedere al serrvizi di home banking ma non posso farlo da qui!
<OverMe> non fare scansioni, formatta tutto quello che puoi
<mintux> A dire il vero sono nel mondo di linux da qualche anno e non è la prima volta che scrivo nelle diverse chat. Alle mie domande con questo modo di scrivere ho già ricevuto risposte. Il problema l'ho espresso qua sopra, dovrei mettere in pista un server samba con autenticazione e che gli altri utenti non possano entrare nelle altre cartelle condivise
<Guest4680> per il server come faccio?
<OverMe> l'antivirus/antirootkit/antiqualsiasi_cosa non è infallibile e non puoi rischiare che resti qualcosa che possa portare ad un nuovo attacco
<OverMe> Guest4680, ma il server è tuo? fisicamente?
<Guest4680> si certo!
<jester-> mintux: per il poco che so proveri a configurare con samba-system-config
<jester-> proverei*
<OverMe> e qual'è il problema? il mio consiglio è di reinstallare tutto. Poi ovviamente se vuoi prima cercare di capire come/cosa ha fatto ok, ma poi pota.
<Guest4680> tutte le config le chiavi gli accessi! è un casino
<mintux> jester-, non ho grafica, solo riga di comando :) ho fatto tutta la configurazione mi manca solo la security
<Guest4680> per il pc POTA! ma il server! kazz
<OverMe> Guest4680, si spera che tu abbia dei backup delle cose importanti
<Guest4680> ho i backup dei mysql! e del blog del server in questione!
<jester-> mintux: di sicuro è possibile ma non ti so indicare le stringhe da scrivere in smb.conf, comunque anche su un server openbox a volte farebbe comodo
<OverMe> Guest4680, fai come meglio credi, il mio consiglio te l'ho dato :)
<Guest4680> temo pero che possano essere compromessi con qualche script che invii o peggio le mie password "ancora"
<OverMe> Guest4680, appunto, e non è detto che una scansione trovi qualcosa
<Guest4680> è possibile che i database di mysql siano compromessi?
<mintux> jester-, no no volevo proprio evitare di installare qualsiasi cosa superflua, cmq ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<mintux> sperò mi riesca a rispondere qualcun altro :)
<Guest4680> mintux qual è il problema
<mintux> Guest4680, dovrei creare un server samba, dove condividere una cartella (/share) a un utente e all'interno avere un'altra cartella (/share/utente1) condivisa con quell'utente, però quell'utente non può vedere tutto quello che c'è in /share ma io che faccio da "amministratore" posso vedere tutto. E vorrei fare ciò inserendo una password almeno la prima volta, non so se mi sono spiegato
<Guest4680> credo di si un attimo
<mintux> ok, Guest4680 quando ci sei dimmi
<Guest4680> vedi se ti funziona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6369656/
<Guest4680> dimenticavo devi mettere  security = user in [global] sostituendo quello che hai!
<mintux> ok, e come utenti aggiungo gli utenti che voglio giusto? perchè io sulla macchina ho root e utente0
<mintux> e ho aggiunto un utente facendo
<mintux> sudo useradd -c "utente1" -m -g users -p passwd utente1
<mintux> fatto ma non mi chiede nessuna password
<Guest4680> momento
<jester-> hai riavviato samba?
<mintux> yes
<Guest4680> da remoto vedi il server all'interno vedi la cartella share?
<mintux> in che senso da remoto?
<Guest4680> da un alto pc!
<Guest4680> samba serve per far comunicare windows e ubuntu
<mintux> si esattamente, io sono su un pc windows e sono collegato con putty per configurare il tutto
<romeopapa> mi succede una cosa stranissima, una scansione in pdf mi appare bianca aprendola con visualizzatore documenti, mentre mi appare corretta aprendola con acrobat su xp in virtualbox, qualche idea?
<Guest4680> ok , suppongo che il pc windows sia collegato anche al server tramite lan!
<jester-> romeopapa: usare acroread anche su ubuntu
<mintux> si esattamente
<Guest4680> ok! da window vai su risorse di rete!
<Guest4680> vedi il tuo server ubuntu?
<XaBerr> buon giorno
<mintux> si si
<romeopapa> jester, ok, dopo provo, ma la cosa strana è che anche gimp la vede bianca!
<jester-> romeopapa: http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/otherversions/ pia il deb
<Guest4680> se avvedi al server ti chiede la password!
<jester-> romeopapa: questione di compatibilità
<mintux> no, mi entra tranquillamente senza chiedere nulla
<Guest4680> ok se entri in utente1?
<romeopapa> jester, ma le scansioni di quello scanner (mio...)le ho sempre viste bene...
<mintux> mi entra senza chiedere nulla sia in /share che in /share/utente1
<jester-> romeopapa: logico che il file ha un formato diverso pur essendo .pdf
<Guest4680> hai messo  security = user in [global]
<mintux> si
<romeopapa> jester, si ma uno scanner non può decidere di sua volontà di cambiare le impostazioni del pdf che crea...e nel menù (dello scanner) non c'è nulla a proposito
<Guest4680> fammi un cortesia postami il file di samba conf
<Guest4680> visto che ci sei fai anche una copia dello stesso cp /etc/samba/samba.conf /etc/samba/samba.conf.back
<Guest4680> con sudo davanti
<mintux> copia già fatta ;)
<mintux> ho un presentimento però
<Guest4680> Bravo!
<mintux> secondo te potrebbe aver fatto casino con gli utenti di winzoz?
<mintux> perchè utente0 è lo stesso che c'è su winzoz con stessa password
<Guest4680> guarda io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema ma ho configurato come ti ho detto ho riavviato server e window ed ha funzionato!
<mintux> perchè ora ho aperto un'altro pc, con utente1 e funziona
<Guest4680> mi capita a volte che si incasini, ma è colpa di entrambi perche samba non ha il timeout! e window fa conflitto se cambi utente!
<mintux> quindi dici che è a posto ora?
<Guest4680> sto cercando di risolvere questo problema con qualche gabbola ma ancora non riesco!
<Guest4680> credo di si fai una cosa ! riavvia tanto per sicurezza!
<mintux> mmm problem, utente1 non riesce ad accedere a /share/utente1
<Guest4680> non accetta la password?
<mintux> esatto, mi dice che è errata
<Guest4680> MMmmmm! momento fammi pensare!
<mintux> ok
<Guest4680> share ha la pass di accesso?
<teseien> c'è qualcuno?
<XaBerr> mille
<mintux> Guest4680, http://pastebin.com/yF92iSqt
<mintux> questo è smb.conf
<teseien> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10 posso parlarne qui?
<XaBerr> scrivi
<XaBerr> prima o poi qualche boss risponde
<OverMe> teseien, la 10.10 non ha più supporto ufficiale, spostati in chat
<OverMe> !chat | teseien
<ubot-it> teseien: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest4680> momento
<teseien> cioè?
<mintux> ok
<XaBerr> questa è l'assistenza ufficiale, ubu 10.10 è troppo vecchio e non rientra in essa. Devi spostarti di canale :D
<teseien> ah, ma la 11.10 è supportata ancora o no?
<akis24> nemmeno teseien
<teseien> ok
<Guest4680> in samba non trovo anomalie! una cosa quando entri in share la prima volta ti chiede la password?
<mintux> sul computer dove ho utente1 mi chiede la password ogni volta, nell'altro dove ho utente0 non mi chiede nulla e entra senza problemi, nel pc di utente1 mi dice che è errata la sua password per accedere a /share/utente1
<Guest4680> no aspetta la domanda è diversa dal pc con utente1 accedi a share? li ti chiede la password
<XaBerr> a questo punto faccio la mia domanda anche se non credo sia molto attinente: ho ubu 13.10 volevo installare il pacchetto libdevil, quindi ho eseguito questo comando "sudo apt-get install libdevil-dev" per installarlo e fin qui tutto bene. Una volta installato ho fatto un programma prova con il propio makefile dove di prassi si linkano -lDevIL -lilu. il problema e che il comando di prima ha installato tutto tranne le lib! come facc
<XaBerr> esiste qualche parametro che si usa di solito da associare al comando di installazione? grazie.
<mintux> Guest4680, non mi lascia accedere con niente, ne con utente1 password ne con utente0 password
<Guest4680> ok fammi cercare la guida rapida! ma mi sa che devi riavviare samba
<mintux> mi chiede la password e se inserisco utente0 mi dice che l'utente non ha autorizzazioni, e se inserisco in /share/utente1 mi dice Accesso negato
<Guest4680> sono un coglionazzo!! devi fare smbpasswd
<Guest4680> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<mintux> l'ho fatto Guest4680 :)
<OverMe> XaBerr, che dice quando spari il make?
<Guest4680> copio il tuo samba conf al posto del mio e faccio un paio di prove
<mintux> ok :)
<XaBerr> fede@fede-VB:~/OpenGL$ make g++ -I/home/OpenGL/ LUtil.cpp main.cpp LTexture.cpp -w -lGL -lGLU -lglut -lilu -lDevIL -o exe && ./exe /usr/bin/ld: impossibile trovare -lilu /usr/bin/ld: impossibile trovare -lDevIL collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<XaBerr> ha ragione che è impossibile trovarli perché nella cartella non ci sono
<OverMe> intanto direi che è -lILU
<XaBerr> fede@fede-VB:~/OpenGL$ make g++ -I/home/OpenGL/ LUtil.cpp main.cpp LTexture.cpp -w -lGL -lGLU -lglut -lILU -lDevIL -o exe && ./exe /usr/bin/ld: impossibile trovare -lDevIL collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [all] Errore 1 fede@fede-VB:~/OpenGL$
<XaBerr> yes -1, che pollo che sono stato
<OverMe> -lDevIL non so che sia, ne dove sia
<XaBerr> io seguivo questa guida: http://lazyfoo.net/tutorials/OpenGL/06_loading_a_texture/index.php
<Guest4680> allora efettivamente accedo in share con password mentre in utente0 non mi da i permessi!
<mintux> mmmm :/ e come facciamo?
<mintux> si ma ti spiego da pc utente0 accedo ovunque in pc utente1 non posso fare nulla :(
<XaBerr> se tolgo -lDevIL mi da che manca una reference, quando l'avevo compilato su windows c'era propio DevIL.lib
<OverMe> da quel che leggo lì, la libdevil va scaricata e compilata
<XaBerr> ho provato anche cosi ma in quel caso non mi crea gli header
<XaBerr> o almeno mi crea solo quello IL/il.h
<Guest4680> devi aggiungerlo alla lista degli utenti
<mintux> in che senso?
<Guest4680> per esempio vuoi che acceda utente1  alla cartella share/utente0, inserisci utente1  in valid users = root,utente0,utente1
<Guest4680> cosi puo accedere alla cartella utente0 ma non in share
<mintux> no io vorrei che utente1 possa accedere a /share/utente1 cosa che non mi lascia fare
<XaBerr> potrei provare a compilare e installare sopra  a quella di apt-get sperando che si sommino, ma rischio di fare casino...
<sergio_> ciao a tutti
<Guest57173> qualcuno sa aiutarmi ...il download non parte
<Guest4680> provo a darti il mio! vedi se va
<jester-> Guest57173: download de che
<Guest57173> scusa hai ragione (ubuntu 32 bit)
<mintux> ok Guest4680
<jester-> Guest57173: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest4680> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6369925/
<Guest57173> grazie mille jester...è partito il download...grazie
<Guest4680> piu di cosi non ti so aiutare
<mintux> è uguale al mio :(
<Guest4680> il fatto è che a me funziona!
<Guest4680> io consiglio un riavvio delle macchine!
<XaBerr> ok sono crashato...
<Guest4680> mintux prova a seguire questa guida http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-12.10-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<mintux> grazie, ora vado a mangiare e dopo provo :)
<mintux> ci sentiamo dopo se ci sei
<XaBerr> OverMe, forse dipende dal fatto che non ho installato libdevil1c2?
<jester-> XaBerr: serve le -dev per compilare
<OverMe> te le dovrebbe installare col -dev
<XaBerr> se me le ha già installate con "sudo apt-get install libdevil-dev" dovrei avere tutto
<XaBerr> forse in linux a differenza di win non devo lincare DevIL ma qualcos'altro
<OverMe> magari niente, che dice se lo levi?
<XaBerr> fede@fede-VB:~/OpenGL$ make g++ -I/home/OpenGL/ LUtil.cpp main.cpp LTexture.cpp -w -lGL -lGLU -lglut -lILU -o exe && ./exe /usr/bin/ld: /tmp/ccKz3xnr.o: undefined reference to symbol 'ilGetError' /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libIL.so.1: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [all] Errore 1
<XaBerr> OverMe, e se sovrascrivo a quelle di apt-get con quelle compilate dal sorgente?
<OverMe> non so che dirti, a me compila correttamente
<OverMe> overme@work:~/Scrivania/foo/06_loading_a_texture$ g++ main.cpp LUtil.cpp LTexture.cpp -lGL -lGLU -lglut -lILU -o foo
<OverMe> overme@work:~/Scrivania/foo/06_loading_a_texture$
<XaBerr> da dove l'hai scaricata la libreria
<OverMe> quale?
<XaBerr> da i sorgenti o da apt-get?
<OverMe> tutto da apt
<XaBerr> con "sudo apt-get install libdevil-dev"
<OverMe> yes
<mintux> Guest4680, ci sono io
<XaBerr> ho riscaricato i sorgenti
<XaBerr> di foo quelli del tutorial non quelli di devil ora comparo i makefile
<XaBerr> OverMe, nei sorgenti ha dovuto correggere IL/IL.h e il path dell'immagine e basta, giusto?
<OverMe> yes
<OverMe> ho commentato anche  //glutInitContextVersion( 2, 1 );
<XaBerr> quando hai fatto l'install ti ha dato: 14 non aggiornati?
<XaBerr> anzi: 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 14 non aggiornati
<Guest4680> eccomi
<Guest4680> se entriamo in hcat privata?
<mintux> si ok, vorrei sistemare sto problema
<XaBerr> OverMe, ho finito le idee... ho fatto anche un "apt-get upgrade", se hai fatto qualcosa di strano o in più dimmi, se no lascio starre e vado a mangiare
<XaBerr> PS: forse dipende dalla mia versione 13.10
<x0kster> Buonpomeriggio a tutti, ho un problema con la mia ubuntu 13.10 ... in pratica dopo che è connesso via wifi(connessione che va in maniera ottimale e veloce) si disconnette di punto in bianco, e dal manager delle reti scompare proprio la mia rete. Quindi sono costretto a togliere la spunta ad "Abilita wifi" e a rimmeterla, per poi ricollegarmi. Ho chiesto già una decina di giorni fa, quindi mi scuso se ripropongo il mi
<x0kster> o problema, ma purtroppo non l'ho affatto risolto.
<glpiana> x0kster, quando perdi la connessione (e la scheda), scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<x0kster> glpiana, ok ti ringrazio.. solo che è abbastanza imprevedibile, a volte dura ore a volte 20minuti
<x0kster> glpiana,  cosa dovrebbe darmi come output?
<glpiana> x0kster, non lo so. vediamo cosa ti da e poi se ne parla
<x0kster> glpiana, ok allora dovro attendere che va giu..grazie ancora
<Ale_> ci riprovo oggi... c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a ripristinare l'Ubuntu software center che non va più?
<glpiana> Ale_, sì, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | Ale_
<ubot-it> Ale_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ale_> l'ho già fatto più volte
<Ale_> eccomi
<glpiana> Ale_, il link alla pagina di pastebin
<Ale_> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6366617/
<Guest4680> scusate il comando ; in smb.con cosa indicava?
<glpiana> Ale_, non ti ho chiesto quello. rileggi sopra
<Ale_> lo so ma ne ho già fatti mille... comunque l'ho digitato. ti posto tutto
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Ale_, aspetto fidcuioso l'output del comando
<Ale_> lo sta ancora elaborando........
<Ale_> eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370385/
<glpiana> Ale_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ale_> ok
<Ale_> non so cosa sia successo ma ho dovuto riconnettermi
<Ale_> glpiana hai ricevuto il mio paste sull'upgrade?
<glpiana> Ale_, no
<Ale_> rieccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370393/
<glpiana> Ale_, oki, apt è a posto. apri software center
<Ale_> diventa tutto nero e si pianta
<Ale_> e per chiuderlo devo forzarlo
<glpiana> Ale_, nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ale_> fatto... ma non è successo nulla
<Ale_> se serve: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370449/
<glpiana> Ale_, riprova ad aprire software center
<Ale_> idem..stesso problema
<Ale_> (scusa, ho un imprevisto. Devo assentarmi venti minuti. Torno subito)
<sin_> hola!ho installato hd nuovi ma non me ne vede uno.meglio in fase di boot tutti ma poi ne manca uno.il mio ubuntu è 13.10
<glpiana> sin_, scrivi in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin___> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370539/
<glpiana> sin___, elle minuscola, non 1
<sin___> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<citrix> scusate, ma è normale che dopo l'avanzamento alla 13.10 se entro come citrix non noto differenza rispetto a prima ( è coem se non si fosse aggiornato ) mentre se entro come "ospite " il cambiamento ( icone ecc ) lo noto ?
<glpiana> sin___, l'indirizzo di pastebin è sempre lo stesso. non devi richiamarlo ogni volta
<glpiana> citrix, probabile che le impostazioni grafiche di default siano differenti da quelle che usa il tuo utente abituale
<citrix> cosa dovrei settare?
<glpiana> citrix, per fare cosa?
<sin___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370566/
<citrix> per rendere l'utente abituale uguale a quello ospite?
<sin___> fatto  fiuuu
<glpiana> sin___, io vedo tre dischi di cui uno con la tabella delle partizioni andata
<glpiana> sin___, tu quanti dischi hai dentro al pc?
<glpiana> citrix, non lo so, non so come è impostato il "look" del tuo utente e nemmeno quello dell'opsite
<sin___> tre,però perchè non lo vedo da sistema?
<glpiana> sin___, perchè ha la tabella delle partizioni a balle
<glpiana> sin___, è un disco nuovo?
<sin___> è nuovo ,lo devo formattare?
<glpiana> sin___, puoi provare, anche se in linea di massima i dischi che vendono ora sono già formattati
<citrix> glpiana, quello dell'ospite è quello di defoult, quello che uso abitualmente non l'ho modificato..mi cheidevo coem mai questa incongruenza verificatasi dopio l'avanzamento
<glpiana> sin___, cerca sotto sistema il programma per partizionare i dischi. il disco in questione è sdc
<sin___> vado.
<glpiana> citrix, vediamo se riusciamo a capirci: l'utente che utilizzi ora ha matenuto le impostazioni precedenti all'avanzamento. l'utente ospite viene creato di volta in volta e come tale prende le impostazioni che gli vengono passate dalla versione installata, cioè quella nuova
<citrix> glpiana, è come se l'utente abituale è rimastyo alla 12.04 mentre quello ospite si è aggiornato alla 13.10
<citrix> glpiana, si
<glpiana> citrix, esattamente. le impostazioni del tuo utente sono quelle precedenti
<glpiana> citrix, ma stiamo parlando solo dell'aspetto
<citrix> glpiana, si
<glpiana> sin___, se hai dubbi, prima di formattare un disco buono e in uso, chiedi
<sin___> adesso lo rileva,lo formatto ,è nuovo preso ieri
<citrix> glpiana, adesso per rendere utente abituale uguale a ospite come faccio?
<glpiana> citrix, di diverso cosa c'è? io non vedo quello che vedi tu, per cui dimmi: carattere, dimensione, icone, sfondi, finestre?
<citrix> glpiana, si un po di tutto
<citrix> glpiana, è come se fosse rimasto alla 12.04
<glpiana> citrix, io uso kubuntu da parecchio tempo e quindi non so come siano differenti le interfacce degli altri sistemi. se vuoi essere un po' più dettagliato proviamo, altrimenti, se devo tirare a indovinare, ci rinuncio :)
<citrix> glpiana, dimmi tutto! :)
<glpiana> citrix, oki, non ne usciamo. fai così. prndi una schermata del tuo desktop, poi ne prendi una dell'utente ospite. le metti su imageshack o altro così le vedo
<glpiana> !image | citrix
<ubot-it> citrix: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<citrix> glpiana, unity dell'utente abituale è uguale a quello della 12.04 mentre quello dell'ospite è aggiornato alla 13.10
<akis24> citrix: hai provato prima del login a selezionare il DE oppure stai usando sessione predefinita impostata precedentemente ?
<citrix> akis24, quella predefinita
<akis24> citrix: allora ovvio che ti appaia la solita schermata prova a cambiare al login vedendo le voci che hai
<citrix> akis24, ...adesso vedo
<sin___> glpiana quale tabella di partizioni mi consigli. la prima è msdos
<akis24> sin___: il disco per cosa devi usarlo ?
<sin___> solo dati
<citrix> akis24, al login leggo solo utente attuale, ospite e accesso remoto
<citrix> per esempio in unity in questo moneto ubuntu music non lo trovo ( l'icona ) mentre se mi loggo come ospite c'è
<akis24> sin___:  devi formattare in ntfs suppongo
<akis24> citrix: pero' a postare due screen non ci vuole molto come ti aveva chiesto glpiana ...
<citrix> ok
<glpiana> citrix, le icone sula barra di unity le metti e le togli come vuoi
<glpiana> sin___, segui akis24
<citrix> faccio screen
<sin___> con gparted mi dice spazio nn allocato.dovrei creare una tabella di partizioni.sempre con gparted mi dice cheh l'imp.predefinita èMS-DOS
<akis24> sin___: puoi formattare come vuoi tu basta creare le partizioni e assegnargli il formato da gparted
<sin___> ok
<akis24> sin___: se hai dubbi leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<sin___> fatto.lo rileva grazie
<citrix> questa è una
<citrix> http://imagebin.org/275927
<Guest4680> come faccio a rimuovere i rootkit?
<akis24> Guest4680: stamattina ti hanno risposto credo ...  [10:57:33] <OverMe> non fare scansioni, formatta tutto quello che puoi
<citrix> questa è l'altra http://imagebin.org/275928
<Guest4680> si ma cerco di fare il possibile prima dello spiano totale!
<Guest4680> per carita son d'accordo con te!! il fatto e che cerco un pezza mentre preparo il secondo server
<akis24> citrix: credo ti basti sistemare da impostazioni > aspetto  sfondo  e icone
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<akis24> Guest4680: qualcuno molto esperto ti consigliava questo se vuoi temporeggiare [10:42:56] <jester-> Guest4680: chkrootkit o rkhunter
<Guest4680> questo è cio che ho scoperto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370695/
<citrix> akis24, come ti spieghi per esempio che su una schermata c'è ubuntu music mentre sull'alòtra non c'è ?
<pac> ho un problema che mi sembra piuttosto diffuso ed ognuno lo ha risolto a modo suo. Ovviamente ci ho provato anch'io ma non è ancora risolto. Ossia con kaffeine vedo tanti canali ma nessuno rai! Consigli?
<Guest4680> e di fatti Rootkit Hunter ma non so se sono falsi positivi o cosa!
<Guest4680> in questo momento sto facendo un bel clamscan -ir --bell / -l /var/log/clamscan.log --move=/tmp --scan-mail=no
<akis24> citrix: ti avevo consigliato prima per sicurezza di provare al login se era possibile cambiare DE  se lo provi magari ...
<citrix> ti ho risposto akis24 ==> <citrix> akis24, al login leggo solo utente attuale, ospite e accesso remoto
<glpiana> citrix, ti ho già detto che le icone sulla barra le metti e le togli come vuoi tu
<akis24> pac: kaffeine con cosa  digitale  terrestre ? o satellite ?
<citrix> glpiana, scusa la banalità delle mie osservazioni, ma non sono molto esperto e vorrei capire. La cosa che non mi spiego è coem mai dopo l'avanzamento alla 13.10 entro coem utente normale e mi ritrovo il sistema come non fosse aggiornato, mentre se entro come ospite a livello grafico la cosa cambia?
<pac> digitale terrestre
<akis24> pac magari non hai segnale buono in ingresso...
<pac> non credo con windows 8 era perfetto
<glpiana> citrix, io ho provato a spiegartelo abbastanza chiaramente. se non vuoi capirlo non so che farci
<glpiana> citrix, prova a rileggere quello che ti ho scritto prima
<citrix> glpiana, hai visto i due scree? graficamente li vedi uguali ?
<glpiana> citrix, hai capito quello che ti ho scritto prima? dopo l'aggiornamento, facendo il login col tuo normale utente vengono mantenute le impostazioni grafiche che TU hai messo in precedenza. cosa non ti è chiaro di questa frase?
<citrix> glpiana, ok. Grazie
<akis24> pac: allora ci sara' da sistemare il file di configurazione delle frequenze  su kaffeine
<pac> ho provato anche questo ma niente da fare
<akis24> pac: se posti il file di configurazione vediamo  ..
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> va bene però devo passare sul fisso esco di qua e rientro di la a dopo e grazie
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370813/
<pac_> akis24 sei riuscito a vedere che mancano i canali rai?
<akis24> pac si anche se a leggere li
<akis24> pac_: *
<akis24> ciao cristian_c
<pac_> hosbagliato qualcosa?
<akis24> pac_:  in che zona abiti se puoi dire ovvio ?
<pac_> certamente vicino a milano
<pac_> la chiavetta viene riconosciuta correttamente credo Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:2832 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL2832U DVB-T
<akis24> pac_:  milano è vasta e riceve su tante frequenze  tu sai su che frequenza dovresti ricevere ?
<pac_> non saprei come posso fare per avere questa informazione
<akis24> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pac_, il dispositivo è rilevato correttamente?
<pac_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:2832 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL2832U DVB-T
<pac_> questo può bastare o devo dare altri comandi
<cristian_c> pac_, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> pac_, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> pac_, posta entrambi su pastebin
<cristian_c> *i risultati
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370900/
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370908/
<akis24> pac_: sei collegato ad antenna esterna o interna ?
<pac_> esterna
<akis24> pac_:  confermi con win le sintonizzi le rai e con kaffeine no giusto ?
<cristian_c> pac_, ricollega il sintonizzatore e ridigita: dmesg | tail
<pac_> confermo anzi ti dirò con ubuntu 12 andavano ho riformato il e installato la 13 e non vanno più
<cristian_c> pac_, kaffeine la riconosce?
<pac_> si
<pac_> visto che tanti altri canali li prende
<cristian_c> !kaffeine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kaffeine'
<cristian_c> !dvb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dvb'
<cristian_c> !tv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tv'
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370936/
<cristian_c> uhm
<_aziz_> ciao a tutti
<_aziz_> ho un problema con ubuntu potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | _aziz_
<ubot-it> _aziz_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> pac_, soltanto la rai?
<pac_> no anche mediaset e altri ancora
<pac_> però a me interessa la rai
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pac_, quali canali rileva?
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370813/
<akis24> pac_: hai impostato kaffeine correttamente  Source: [Autoscan] oppure [Autoscan Italia] ?
<_aziz_> ah ok scusate XD,allora ero bello tranquillo su ubuntu 13.04,quando mi salta la brillante idea di installare wicd,allora digito il comando per installarlo e dopo averlo scaricato ed installato mi da un problema mi pare D-bus o qualcosa del genere,allora l'ho tolto ed ho spento il pc.5 min fa l'ho riacceso e ho trovato una sopresa: dopo aver messo le credenziali del mio utente (che è amministratore) mi da un problema con l'interfacci
<_aziz_> a grafica,non riesco a toccare il desktop,la barra,e la dashbar posta a sinistra in modalita "retrattile"
<pac_> ho provato di tutto
<akis24> pac_: che zona milano ? comune ?
<pac_> missaglia
<cristian_c> pac_, posta una schermata delle impostazioni di kaffeine
<cristian_c> _aziz_, 'toccare'?
<_aziz_> cliccare*
<_aziz_> praticamente non posso fare nulla
<cristian_c> _aziz_, è come 'freezato'?
<_aziz_> si
<_aziz_> mi ricordo che la dashbar
<_aziz_> spuntava fuori per un secondo ma non potevo cliccarla
<pac_> http://imagebin.org/275934
<cristian_c> _aziz_, il launcher?
<akis24> pac_: si puo' dire zona besana in brianza per caso ?
<_aziz_> si esatto
<pac_> si non è lontano da me
<_aziz_> la barra a sinistra in parole povere
<akis24> ok
<cristian_c> pac_, mux1 , giusto?
<pac_> questa non l'ho capita mux1?
<cristian_c> _aziz_, non sono così sicuro che il problema derivi da wicd
<cristian_c> multiplexer
<akis24> pac_: il problema è il file di configurazione mancano tante frequenze se ci fai caso parte da 570000000 e t udovresti ricevere a una frequenza molto piu' bassa
<pac_> quindi cosa posso fare ora?
<akis24> pac_: sembra una scansione dei canali inglesi quella
<pac_> però sono canali italiani
<akis24> pac_:  si si ovvio
<akis24> pac_:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=200626
<pac_> si ho fatto anche questa la lista che ti ho fornito è stata generata così
<cristian_c> pac_, sudo updatedb
<cristian_c> _aziz_, hai disinstallato correttamente wicd?
<akis24> pac_:  w_scan -M -ft -c IT -E 0 -t 2 > channels.conf prova cosi e vedi se rileva i canali mancanti
<_aziz_> sudo apt-get remove wicd
<cristian_c> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wicd
<pac_> cristian non mi restituisce niente
<_aziz_> poi ho fatto anche purge
<_aziz_> ma nulla il problema persiste
<cristian_c> _aziz_, dpkg -l | grep wicd
<cristian_c> pac_, ok, ora, locate kaffeine
<_aziz_> devo scrivere:  dpkg -l | grep wicd
<_aziz_> e basta?
<cristian_c> _aziz_, sì
<_aziz_> ok
<_aziz_> in caso il problema continui
<_aziz_> c'è un modo per ripristinare ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6371066/
<_aziz_> ok grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> pac_, .kde/share/apps/kaffeine/config.dvb
<cristian_c> pac_, apri questo file
<pac_> non trova nessun file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pac_, cerca un po' in nautilus
<pac_> niente non lo trovo
<cristian_c> pac_, cosa trovi?
<pac_> config.dvb
<cristian_c> in .kde sei entrato?
<_aziz_> cristian_c, grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> ?
<_aziz_> ha funzionato
<cristian_c> cosa?
<_aziz_> ho digitato il comando
<cristian_c> _aziz_, guarda che quel comando non fa niente
<_aziz_> e ho notato che c'erano ancora i file
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<_aziz_> lo so
<_aziz_> poi ho dato un autoremove
<_aziz_> lo so che non fa nulaa XD
<_aziz_> nulla*
<_aziz_> comunque grazie mille
<_aziz_> alla prossima ciaooooo!
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6371118/
<cristian_c> pac_, asp
<cristian_c> pac_, hai postato l'intero file?
<pac_> troppo vero?
<akis24> cristian_c: gli manca tutta la banda vhf .. e dalle sue parti trasmettono li credo la rai .. hai voglia
<akis24> pac_:  w_scan -M -ft -c IT -E 0 -t 2 > channels.conf prova cosi solo per vedere se vengono rilevate
<cristian_c> pac_, esatto, ho letto anche questo googlando
<akis24> pac_: il file lo trovi nella home alla fine  e usa paste
<rallf> ragazzi ciau a tutti mi serve aiuto
<cristian_c> 'A Milano il MUX 1 RAI viene trasmesso in banda VHF e kaffeine rileva un segnale con forza pari all' 80%'
<rallf> chi mi da una mano
<akis24> cristian_c:  come dicevasi ...
<akis24> !aiuto | rallf
<ubot-it> rallf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !chiedi | rallf
<rallf> ok
<rallf> ho installato debian su l hd intero formattando win, ma mentre installo non riesco a scaricare il mirror e linstallazione e minimale e debiann va male che faccio x sti mirror
<rallf> manco se pago si scaricano
<rallf> xd
<rallf> s
<cristian_c> !debian | rallf
<ubot-it> rallf: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<rallf> cioè dopo che formatto i dischi mi chiede un mirror necessario x far fnunzionar debian ma non riesco a scaricarlo ho provato anche con mirror stranieri ma nula
<rallf> s
<rallf> ps
<akis24> !chat | rallf
<ubot-it> rallf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rallf> sul computer che ho messo debiann avevo win 8 non ubuntu
<rallf> s
<jester-> rallf: #debian-it sarebbe piu consono
<rallf> ubot-it mi dai il link cortesemnte
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rallf> s
<jester-> rallf:  /j #debian-it
<rallf> cioè come mi collego, scusa na non sono pratico x ora sai
<akis24> rallf: cliccaci sopra
<rallf>  fatto
<jester-> rallf: o scrivi /j #debian-it ed dai enter
<rallf> sei gentilissimo
<rallf> ringrazio
<rallf> ciau
<pac_> akis24 il terminale ha concluso ma nella home non trovo nessun file
<akis24> pac_: fai una ricerca
<pac_> cerco config.dvb?
<geppo1472> sera volevo provare ubuntu live sul nuovo portatile che ha windows 8.1 ma non parte da cd dvd il bios non e configurabile qualcuno mi aiuta ? grazie
<akis24> pac_:  cerca channels.conf
<cristian_c> !uefi | geppo1472
<ubot-it> geppo1472: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<geppo1472> grazie
<pac_> non lo trova
<akis24> pac_: quando hai messo il comando sul terminale non hai letto nulla ?
<pac_> no
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<akis24> pac_: sicuro di avere w_scan ?
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<pac_> si ha fatto la ricerca dei canali però posso controllare
<gatsu1000> un domandone: ho messo il "pannello" principale stile windows (il pc lo usano i miei e non sono molto avvezzi ai cambiamenti); dopo il passaggio alla 13.10 quando apro qualsiasi software (browser, posta, ecc) la visualizzazione non si "blocca" alla barra, ma ci va sotto
<gatsu1000> il pannello è stato ovviamente messo per orizzontale nella parte bassa dello schermo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, su unity?
<gatsu1000> erm... in che senso?
<gatsu1000> come immaginerai, sono un pò digiuno pure io...
<cristian_c> !unity | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<pac_> da terminale ho dato w_scan ed è ripartatita la scansione quindi dovrei averlo
<gatsu1000> l'unica cosa che posso aggiungere, è che facendo "proprietà" sul pannello, ritorna normale
<akis24> pac_: guarda almeno da che frequenza parte ...
<pac_> FREQ (174.00MHz ... 862.00MHz)
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, posta schermata del desktop
<gatsu1000> ora purtroppo è a posto... provo comunque a postarla e farci su un disegno
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> pac_: esatto allora dovrebbe trovare rai ecc se il segnale è sufficiente  e il file da qualche parte pure ci sara'
<pac_> lascio completare il comando w_scan?
<gatsu1000> dove posso postarla?
<akis24> pac_:  ovvio si
<gatsu1000> cristian_c
<gatsu1000> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3111/zjel.jpg
<gatsu1000> vista?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<gatsu1000> vien fuori xubuntu
<gatsu1000> e basta
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ah, quindi non usi unity
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, hai anche la dock?
<gatsu1000> quella tipo mac?
<gatsu1000> no, l'ho tolta
<cristian_c> ah
<gatsu1000> come dicevo, ho dovuto metterlo giu il piu possibile simile a windows
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, 13.10?
<gatsu1000> yep, fatto update qualche giorno fa
<gatsu1000> con qualche problemino risolto e qualcuno nuovo arrivato
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, a questo punto, ti converebbe usare kubuntu
<gatsu1000> ottimo :P
<cristian_c> che ha di default il pannello in basso
<cristian_c> XD
<gatsu1000> lol
<gatsu1000> non ho tempo e voglia di rifare la macchina da capo...
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> non c'è niente da ridere.
<cristian_c> krabador, non hai capito
<gatsu1000> stavo parlando con cristian...
<krabador> cristian_c, fai tanto il professore, poi non capisci
<krabador> bah.
<jester-> bboni
<krabador> scherzo mode off :D
<gatsu1000> quindi a parte cambiare distribuzione, non c'è soluzione alla cosa? :P
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<gatsu1000> evvai!
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, potresti ad esempio disinstallare xfce e installare kde
<cristian_c> oppure...
<gatsu1000> oppure.....
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, dovresti cercare l'editor di xfce
<cristian_c> xfconf mi pare
<cristian_c> !xfconf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xfconf'
<krabador> gatsu1000, cosa non ti va bene di xfce?
<gatsu1000> praticamente per renderlo simile a windows, il pc è dei miei, ho tolto la doc sotto
<x0kster> buonasera ragazzi, dunque ho scritto qualche ora fa riguardo ad un problema che ho sulla mia ubuntu 13.10. Ovvero la connessione wifi dopo un certo periodo di durata imprevedibile, di punto in bianco va giù disconnettendosi e sparendo proprio la rete dalla lista delle reti wifi. Per riconnettermi dovrei prima togliere la spunta da "Abilita wifi" per poi rimetterla e quindi riconnettermi correttamente perchè la rete d
<x0kster> iventa nuovamente visibile. Mi è stato detto di aspettare che andasse giu e quindi di provare un dsmeg | tail , quindi incollo l'output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371365/ il primo quando la connessione era attiva, il secondo dopo che è andata giù
<gatsu1000> e ho spostato il pannello "principale" in basso
<gatsu1000> dopo l'aggiornamento alle 13.10, quando apro chessò, chrome
<gatsu1000> la pagina va "fino in fondo" allo schermo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ricordo che vi eranoc delle impostazioni
<cristian_c> always on top
<cristian_c> o giù di lì
<gatsu1000> no, ho solo bloccato oppure no
<cristian_c> x0kster, hai disattivato ipv6?
<gatsu1000> la cosa strana, krabador, è che se faccio proprietà sul pannello, il pannello diventa tratteggiato di rosso, la visualizzazione si sistema
<x0kster> cristian_c, dove verifico che lo sia? a me sembra di si
<krabador> gatsu1000, il driver video qual'è ?
<x0kster> cristian_c,  impostazioni della connessione -> modifica -> tab ipv6 -> metodo : Automatico
<gatsu1000> come lo vedo?
<x0kster> cristian_c, metto ignora ?
<gatsu1000> so solo che ho dovuto mettere nomodeset altrimenti non partiva
<gatsu1000> forse dicevi questo?
<gatsu1000> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, posta una schermata delle preferenze del pannello inferiore
<jester-> sa di doppia scheda se vuole nomodest
<gatsu1000> mmm, no, che io sappia ce nè solo 1...
<gatsu1000> integrata, tra l'altro
<cristian_c> x0kster, sì
<krabador> gatsu1000, lspci -v da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<citrix> archlinux-it
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371406/
<krabador> !chat | citrix
<ubot-it> citrix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gatsu1000> questo invece il pannello preferenze del pannello
<gatsu1000> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/td6s.jp
<x0kster> cristian_c, ok fatto..che faccio mi disconnetto e riconnetto?
<gatsu1000> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/277/td6s.jpg
<gatsu1000> scusate, il secondo
<citrix> scusate ..
<pac_> akiss24 scansione conclusa nessun canale rai e nessun file
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che succede se spunti la terza casella?
<akis24> pac_: problemi di segnale
<gatsu1000> che fa lo "scherzo", ovvero la pagina va sotto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ?
<gatsu1000> nel senso, la pagina di chrome con aperta questa chat, per esempio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ma allora era spuntata?
<gatsu1000> continua "sotto" il pannello
<gatsu1000> no
<krabador> gatsu1000, che problemi ti da il pannello....
<gatsu1000> se la spunto ora, va sotto il pannello
<gatsu1000> se tolgo la spunta, rimane sopra
<gatsu1000> il problema è che quando parte il sistema
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, e se togli la spunta?
<gatsu1000> qualsiasi cosa apra va sotto il pannello
<gatsu1000> torna giusto se tolgo la spunta
<gatsu1000> ma la cosa strana è che al primo avvio è come se la spunta ci fosse... ma non c'è
<gatsu1000> e appena apro il pannello delle impostazioni del pannello, la barra torna a funzionare subito correttamente
<gatsu1000> se non sono stato chiaro provo a rispiegarmi :P
<jester-> !gnomerest | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<gatsu1000> reset?^^
<jester-> !gnomereset | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<gatsu1000> per "riavviare la sessione" intende riavviare il pc?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, hai l'editor di configurazione?
<jester-> no termina sessione e rientrare
<gatsu1000> mmm, spetta che cerco di capire come si chiam, cristian
<gatsu1000> ho un editor delle impostazioni
<gatsu1000> ho un sessioni e avvio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, editor delle impostazioni
<gatsu1000> ok, ci son dentro
<gatsu1000> è un casino :P
<gatsu1000> un sacco di scritte e robe spuntante ^^
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, xfce4-panel
<gatsu1000> ok, trovato
<cristian_c> lol
<gatsu1000> nel senso ho trovato xfce4-panel
<gatsu1000> non come sistemarlo :P
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, schermata
<gatsu1000> dove c'è panel0 immagino
<gatsu1000> che è il panel in quistione
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, posta
<gatsu1000> un secondo, sto caricando su imageshack
<gatsu1000> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8899/ofay.jpg
<gatsu1000> ecchila
<cristian_c> pac_, vhf è impostato in kaffeine?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che cosa accade se spunti disable-struts?
<gatsu1000> ci provo
<pac_> akis24 grazie proverò ad aspettare qualche giorno.
<gatsu1000> se lo attivo, fa lo "scherzo"
<gatsu1000> nel senso che la finestra va sotto il pannello
<pac_> cristian ora guardo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non è che è andato male l'aggiornamento alla 13.10?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, hai usato ppa?
<gatsu1000> erm... che roba è? :P
<gatsu1000> si mangia?^^
<cristian_c> !ppa | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<gatsu1000> mmm, che io ricordi no
<gatsu1000> a parte forse qualcosa per il dongle usb wifi
<pac_> cristian non trovo l'opzione
<gatsu1000> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gatsu1000> mmm, ma non so se ne ho o meno...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gatsu1000> erm, il primo comando che mi hai dato
<gatsu1000> c'è un sacco di saucy come "unsupported"
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, su pastebin
<gatsu1000> allora, questo è l'ls
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371505/
<cristian_c> posta il primo
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371508/
<gatsu1000> eccolo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sulla live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<gatsu1000> non c'ho provato, in realtà
<jester-> medibuntu è morto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, beh, non ci vuole molto
<gatsu1000> lo so, è che non ci avevo nemmeno pensato^^
<gatsu1000> ma per esperienza su altri pc, la live funziona di solito molto meglio rispetto a quando la installi :P
<gatsu1000> su un paio di pc un sacco di problemi con la scheda video o cose simili
<gatsu1000> mentre da live partivano che era una meraviglia
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, rinnovo il mio consiglio per quanto riguarda kubuntu
<gatsu1000> lol
<gatsu1000> il consiglio di jester invece? fare il reset di gnome?
<gatsu1000> dici che non farà molto?
<cristian_c> x0kster, funge?
<jester-> gatsu1000: male non fa
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sincermante, non saprei
<jester-> xfce si appoggia a gnome
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, backuppi
<cristian_c> le cartelle
<cristian_c> *sinceramente
<gatsu1000> ok, ora devo solo capire come trovarle :P
<gatsu1000> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> gatsu1000: vedi se c'è qulche altra cartella nascosta relativa a xfce e segala
<cristian_c> backup
<jester-> serve no il backup facendo un reset
<jester-> anche se male non fa
<gatsu1000> ok, rinominate .config, .gconf e .gnome2
<gatsu1000> devo fare "esci" ora, giusto?
<jester-> termina sessione e rientra
<gatsu1000> ok, spero di ri-arrivare a breve
<gatsu1000_> ok, vi odio fortissimo
<cristian_c> ?
<gatsu1000_> mi ha rispostato la barra in alto :P
<gatsu1000_> e rimesso la dock :P
<gatsu1000_> provo a sistemare, va
<cristian_c> eh
<gatsu1000_> mo non ricordo come spostarlo in basso :P
<natsukao> lo sapete che ieri Steve Ballmer è entrato ed uscito dal Teatro Eliseo, dall'uscita secondaria ?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000_, ho un'idea migliore
<cristian_c> o quasi
<gatsu1000_> vai
<cybernova> natsukao, ie l'hai poi dati i cd gnu/linux?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000_, crea un secondo pannello
<cristian_c> in basso
<cristian_c> prima lo popoli
<cristian_c> gatsu1000_, poi, una volta fatto, elimini il pannello in alto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000_, ah, prima di completare, controlla che il pannello non si auto-nasconda, altrimenti tutto il lavoro è inutile
<gatsu1000_> ok, ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> !chat | natsukao
<ubot-it> natsukao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gatsu1000_> mentre ero in proprietà pannello, se clicci  trascini da un angolo te lo lascia spostare
<cristian_c> -,-
<gatsu1000_> ora dovrei provare a riavviare per vedere se, all'avvio, mi fa ancora lo scherzo
<natsukao> è arrivato con due auto del N.C.C. scortato da due moto della polizia Municipale,
<gatsu1000_> ti faccio sapere appena riavvio ;)
<cristian_c> !chat | natsukao
<ubot-it> natsukao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> e due
<natsukao> le auto della N.C.C. facevano inversione ad U sulle strisce pedonali di Via Nazionale
<x0kster> cristian_c, al momento non si è ancora disconnesso...ma per apportare le modifiche devo riavviare la connessione??
<jester-> natsukao: ??
<cristian_c> x0kster, non l'avevi già fatto?
<jester-> !chat | natsukao
<ubot-it> natsukao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> x0kster, comunque, se hai salvato l'impostazione, non ti preoccupare
<natsukao> ho risposto a cybernova, giusto per educazione
<x0kster> cristian_c, no non l'ho riavviata..
<x0kster> cristian_c, adesso la riavvio e vediamo un po se si ridisconnette
<cristian_c> x0kster, eh, ma hai detto che finora non si è disconnesso neanche con ipv6 attivo
<x0kster> cristian_c, ma è del tutto imprevedibile..a volte la connessione dura 20minuti altre 6 ore..
<x0kster> cristian_c, comunque io l'ho disabilitato per la mia connessione, mi conviene seguire questa procedura per disabilitarlo completamente? http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-under-ubuntu.html
<gatsu1000> ecchime
<vito_> ciao
<gatsu1000> cristian, jester aveva ragione
<jester-> x0kster: di solito se in winz funza normale è il driver linux non perfetto
<gatsu1000> resettando ora funge regolarmente già al primo avvio
<gatsu1000> grazie jester :)
<cristian_c> x0kster, ehm, non credo si possano postare link esterni in canale
<jester-> x0kster: che distro usi
<gatsu1000> e grazie anche a te cristian, per tutto il supporto
<Guest24107> slve chi puo  aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest24107
<ubot-it> Guest24107: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<x0kster> cristian_c, scusami tanto allora..non pensavo..comunque ora vediamo un po come va
<x0kster> jester-, ubuntu 13.10 , su win non ho problemi..
<cristian_c> x0kster, hai altre connessioni?
<x0kster> cristian_c, no solo questa wifi
<jester-> x0kster: lspci | grep -i network
<Guest24107> come faccio a far funzionare la mia scheda grafica nvidia optimus gt force 520 mx  sul mio nootebook samsung mi rileva solo quella integrata
<cristian_c> x0kster, allora non vedo la necessità di pacioccare con i file di sistema
<jester-> Guest24107: 13.10?
<Guest24107> ho ubuntu 13.04 raring
<cristian_c> la modifica nel network manager dovrebbe bastare
<jester-> Guest24107: avanza che nella 13.10 c'è il driver optimmus-nvidia
<x0kster> jester-, non mi da alcun uscita
<Guest24107> ok
<jester-> x0kster: è usb?
<Guest24107>  ma  come posso  salvare tutti  i  miei  file le  foto eccc?
<x0kster> cristian_c, va bene ho capito..quindi dovrebbe andare bene il semplice fatto di aver posto "ignora" nella modalità dell ipv6 della mia connessione?
<x0kster> jester-, no è pci
<Guest24107> perdero  tutto  se  avanzo di  alla 13.10
<jester-> Guest24107: male non fa ma avanzando by internet non perdi nulla
<cristian_c> x0kster, lo scopriremo solo vivendo
<jester-> x0kster: lsusb
<Guest24107>  o c'è  qualke  sistema
<jester-> !backup | Guest24107
<ubot-it> Guest24107: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Guest24107> quindi  non  perdo  niente  o  devo  fare  il bokup
<Guest24107> ?
<x0kster> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371686/
<jester-> Guest24107: il backup male non fa
<x0kster> jester-, ti ho messo anche l'output di lspci
<jester-> x0kster: la realtek nella 13.04 non andava. dicevano risolto nella 13.10 ma pare non perfettamente
<jester-> x0kster: hai altre wifi in zona?
<x0kster> jester-, esattamente la realtek nello specifico la mia ovvero RTL-8185 con la 13.04 non andava proprio..cioè connessione lentissima, disconnessioni frequenti...e con lentissima intendo più lenta di un 56k. Adesso non ho per nulla problemi di velocità, solo disconnessioni, non frequenti come prima, ma ogni tanto fa sto scherzetto.
<jester-> x0kster: speriamo che lo riparino del tutto con gli aggiornamenti kernel
<x0kster> jester-, io penso sia dovuto ai driver 64bit, perchè con ubuntu se non ricordo male 11.10, montavo stessa scheda e ma processore differente a 32 bit
<jester-> x0kster: proverei a fare la rete in ip statico
<x0kster> jester-, comunque no in zona sono tutte protette
<jester-> x0kster: non è questione di bit. il sorgente sempre quello è ma viene compilato su una 64
<romeopapa> salve, qualcuno sa come visualizzare i file nascosti su 13.10
<jester-> x0kster: prova a mettere il router su un canale non usato dalle wifi che vedi in zona
<x0kster> jester-, esatto scusami volevo intendere che il problema è della distro non tanto dei driver in se
<jester-> x0kster: e a fare ip statico della wifi
<jester-> coerente con ip del rutter
<jester-> qualche driver ha problemi con nat
<Guest24107> raga su 13.04  se  avanzo quando mi  viene  chiesto  di aggiornare  alla 13.10       i  miei file  non  vanno  persi   foto  vdeo eccc   in definitiva  ??
<busy87> Guest24107 no
<jester-> Guest24107: non vanno persi se fai dal gestore aggiornamneti
<Guest24107> va in  automatico?
<Guest24107>   si  dal  gestore
<x0kster> jester-, dai un occhiata a questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371365/ , il primo comando è durante connessione, il secondo dopo che mi fa disconnettere
<jester-> Guest24107: avanza
<x0kster> cioè una volta giu
<Guest24107>   intendo posso  stare  tranquillo?
<Guest24107> mi  fido?
<romeopapa> salve, qualcuno sa come visualizzare i file nascosti su 13.10?
<Guest24107> se  no  e  un  macello  raga
<Guest24107>  paura  di  perdere tutto
<Guest24107> è  importante!!!!
<jester-> x0kster: è il driver
<jester-> romeopapa: come nelle precedenti
<x0kster> jester-, come ha detto cristian ho provato a disabilitare l'ipv6 per la mia specifica connessione dalle impostazioni, se ora si disconnette di nuovo cambio canale e metto ip statico, dovrebbe andare bene quello attuale ? 192.168.1.25 coerente con quello del router 192.168.1.1
<jester-> x0kster: va bene
<krabador> romeopapa, apri il gestore dei file, e fai ctrl h
<jester-> x0kster: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Guest24107> ciao
<romeopapa> jester, e se non funzionasse?
<busy87> jester- ancora ti fidi di google? :)
<x0kster> jester-, ma io lo faccio dalle impostazioni della connessione giusto? utilizzo il network manager
<krabador> romeopapa, hai fatto ctrl h nel gestore files?
<jester-> x0kster: si wifi --->modifica
<romeopapa> krabador, yes
<jester-> manuale
<jester-> aggiungi
<jester-> romeopapa: filemanager menu visualizza
<romeopapa> jester, kabrador, forse so rincoglionito, ma vi giuro che prima non funzionava, chiuso filemanager e riaperto funziona...
<x0kster> jester-, http://s21.postimg.org/treu6svwm/Schermata_del_2013_11_06_18_43_05.jpg in questa maniera giusto?
<romeopapa> ciao a tutti
<x0kster> jester-, mentre per i canali dovrebbe andare bene sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> x0kster: perfect
<jester-> x0kster: spe
<jester-> x0kster: tutto in server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> niente in domini di ricerca
<x0kster> ok niente spunta all'ultima casella?
<jester-> server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 separati da virgola e spazio
<x0kster> jester-, va bene allora ti ringrazio per tutto...se mi fa di nuovo lo scherzetto cambio canale e metto queste impostazioni...ti faccio sapere non appena succede qualcosa :) grazie ancora
<jester-> x0kster: se continua lo sopprterai cosi per adesso
<x0kster> jester-, si alla fine è sopportabile, prima ho dovuto rimettere windows perchè con la 13.04 non era proprio vivibile la cosa
<jester-> winz serve sempre se non si è talebano
<x0kster> jester-, è vero ma purtroppo mi dispiace dirlo ma windows offre un supporto molto migliore in termini di driver su hardware esterno...però nonostante questo non ho mai abbandonato ubuntu, sai quante ne ho passate per configurare una stampante o una scheda video...
<jester-> x0kster: non li offre winz ma i produttore che per winz i driver li fanno
<jester-> usando linux bisogna aver cura di prendere hw compatibile e non sempre ci si riesce
<cristian_c> x0kster, a me le schede video fungono senza toccarle, in *buntu XD
<x0kster> cristian_c, allora beato te ! io con le versioni vecchie ho fatto salti mortali per avere una risoluzione decente che non era la 600x800 su un 24pollici
<jester-> ati rimane una lotteria
<Esimplex> test
<akis24> lol
<gio51> non riesco a fare funzionre wifi con ubuntu13.10
<jester-> gio51: scheda?
<cristian_c> gio51, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> gio51, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | gio51
<ubot-it> gio51: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio51> ok
<jester-> Fetentone: se fai cosi con la pupacchia..............
<Fetentone> :D
<alex11481> salve, saluti a tutti sono nuovo di xchat e di ubbuntu avrei bisogno di una mano, c'è quache buon anima che ha tempo?
<jester-> !chiedi | alex11481
<ubot-it> alex11481: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alex11481> allora sto cercando di configurare samba server ma sto avendo svariati problemi a configurare il file smb.conf, ho letto la guida estesa presente su debianizati ma continuo a non riuscire a condividere un utente con le sue risorse
<jester-> alex11481: installa il pacchetto system-config-samba e usa la gui
<alex11481> il pachetto da te citato in cosa mi aiuta?
<jester-> alex11481: spero che ti sei fatto la copia dle file originale
<alex11481> si ringrazziando il celo si
<jester-> alex11481: ti aiuta a configurare scrivendi il conf per te
<alex11481> bello grazie provo
<jester-> ripristina il file originale o poi usa il config lo trovi in amministrazione
<Toldo> si può installare ubuntu server da chiavetta?
<cristian_c> Toldo, non vedo perché no
<Toldo> io ci ho provato ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Toldo: cioè?
<Toldo> sono andato sul boot a mettere come primo dispositivo l'usb ma non parte
<cristian_c> Toldo, come hai creato l'installer?
<jester-> Toldo: come hai crato la usb
<jester-> creato
<Toldo> ho estratto l'iso sulla chiavetta
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> Toldo: sei da winz?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Toldo> appunto non so come si fa, almeno avevo fatto cosi per windows8
<Toldo> ok grazie adesso ci provo
<alex11481> questa riga che ho decommentato  di preciso cosa fa? nel senso che parte delle rate è? # The specific set of interfaces / networks to bind to
<alex11481> # This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;
<alex11481> # interface names are normally preferred
<alex11481>    interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<laura__> mi  ricordate  il  link  per  scaricare   i softwear  cerco   7 Update 45
<krabador> laura__, che cerchi?
<laura__>  7 Update 45
<krabador> !chat | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura__> è  inerente  devo istalalre  java  su  xubuntu 10.10
<laura__> non ricordo  il  link  dov e postare
<laura__> dai  ke  inizia  la partita
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laura__> allora?
<laura__> wiki   epoi  cosa?
<jester-> laura__: a capire cosa vorresti fare
<laura__> devo aggiungere   java   fire  fo  aggiornato ecce cceccecc
<laura__> cera  un  link  per  scraicare  ed  istalalre     quale  era'
<jester-> laura__: 10.10 è scaduta
<jester-> i server apt sono out
<laura__> non  riesco  ad  istallarne  una  piu'  recent e mi  da  un  sacco  di  problemi  magari  masterizzo  male
<laura__> e  poi  ho  solo  lettore   cd
<jester-> ma da un bel pezzo
<laura__>   e  da  usb  non  va  come  faccio?
<jester-> usi il cd
<laura__> nel  cd  distro  aggiornate  non  ci  entrano  troppo  grandi
<jester-> dvd
<laura__> e  poi  13.10  lubuntu    lo  istalloe  quando  vado  ad  riavviarlo  si  blokka
<laura__> non  ho  lettore  dvd
<jester-> o usi lubuntu che nel cd ci entra ancora, suppongo che hai pc vegiotto
<laura__> molto  vekkiotto   lubuntu 13.10  c e l'ho  ma  ogni  volta  alla  fine  dell'istallazione  quamndo  riparte  dal  disko  si  inkioda  perche'?
<jester-> pc con no lettore dvd dubito che supporti ilboot da usb
<Shielm> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, scusate il disturbo ma ho un grave problema. Vorrei installare Ubuntu 13.04 64bit sul mio pc fisso (assemblato) da DVD. Quando vado a bootare il DVD mi esce la classica schermata rosa con sotto il simbolo della tastiera. Però poco dopo, lo schermo diventa nero ed mi esce Nessun segnale. Sul mio portatile (usando lo stesso DVD) ubuntu funzionava perfettamente. Cosa posso fare? Avete consigli?
<jester-> laura__: lubuntu
<laura__> ho  capito  ce  lo  lubuntu  si  inkioda  dopo   che  è  finita   istallazione
<laura__> come  ami?
<jester-> laura__: la reotravittà è stat molto ridotta usa la 12.04
<laura__> fors e perche  quando  ho  istalalto  non  avevo  la  connessione   possibile
<laura__> 12.04  mi  da  errore  interno
<Shielm> a voi è mai successo?
<jester-> portalo a far benedire
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Shielm: come hai creato il dvd
<laura__> ke  simpatiko  ke  s ei  dicevo  possibile   che  faccia  questo  perche  l'ho  istalalto  senz a la  connessione  di  rete??????
<jester-> Shielm: non è che hai copiato la iso tal quale
<laura__> no  no  va   listalalzione
<jester-> laura__: dentra no la connessione
<Shielm> Ho masterizzato la iso, sul portatile funzionava
<laura__>   ma   finito  di  leggere  cd      si  inkioda
<jester-> laura__: ocmunque prova a cambiare il sources.list com indicato a fine pagina nle wiki
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<laura__> parla  come  magni  per   favore
<jester-> leggi
<krabador> laura__, impegnati.
<laura__> l'orologio  son  nuova  di linux
<Shielm> avevo installato con lo stesso dvd su molti pc, ma proprio sul principale non funziona. Ti servono le caratteristiche?
<Shielm> però io stavo pensando alla risoluzione non compatibile con lo schermo
<jester-> Shielm: al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso piga enter, e poi da F6 setti nomodeset
<laura__> su  quel  sito fa  riferimento  ad  Ubuntu  no   a Lubuntu
<jester-> laura__: è lo stesso
<jester-> il sistema è sempre quello
<laura__> ok  provo  vado  avedere  al  partita  il  milan  perd e gia  o-1  prima  di  scendere  dal  pulman
<Shielm> ok grazie infinite jester, provo.
<laura__> w  inter
<jester-> si stasera vince
<laura__> si   acrte
<laura__> carte
<laura__> ciao  atutti  grazie  e bacino
<nickriders> ciao
<alex11481> mi viene un dubbio sulla guida mi dice di inserire in nautilus una riga del tipo smb://192.168.0.99/marco
<alex11481> ma sul sudetto compiuter su cui inserisco la riga deve essere installato qualcosa?
<alex11481> tipo samba client?
<nickriders> join enjoi
<alex11481> risolto
<laura__> non  ho  gedit   e  non  posso  istalalrlo
<krabador> laura__, che ubuntu hai?
<michele_> raga qual è la differenza tra Bandwidth e uplink?
<mintux_> ciao, sono giorni che cerco di sharare due directory con samba ma non ne vengo fuori, qualcuno che mi aiuti passo a passo a sistemare il tutto, penso ci siano dei problemi con autorizzazioni delle cartelle
<cristian_c> mintux_, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> mintux_, hai avviato il demone di samba?
<cristian_c> mintux_, cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mintux_> cristian_c, ho un server con samba sulla qualche ho creato una directory /share, praticamente il server ha due utenti root e utente0, poi volevo creare un utente da utilizzare solo per samba (utente1), questi due utenti poi hanno due pc winzoz, differenti. In pratica volevo mettere in share per utente0 /share e per utente1 una directory all'interno di share ovvero /share/utente1, ovviamente utente1 vorrei che non p
<mintux_> otesse guardare tutto il resto. Praticamente ho configurato e tutto ma su /share/utente1 è libero per tutti invece /share non riesco proprio ad aprirlo da nessun'altra parte, capito?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mintux_, digita il comando e posta su pastebin
<mintux_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/F80eaQWE
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<mintux_> si si tranquillo :)
<cristian_c> mintux_, per il path, usa percorsi assoluti
<cristian_c> mintux_, dove si trova share?
<mintux_> nella root (/)
<mintux_> cosa intendi per percorsi assoluti?
<cristian_c> mintux_, perché proprio lì?
<cristian_c> assoluti, nel senso di percorso completo
<mintux_> zona sfigata per mettere tutto li? ho messo transmission owncloud che puntano a /share/.....
<mintux_> :(
<mintux_> sono fregato ormai
<mintux_> dove dovevo metterli?
<jAmbalo> buona sera ragazzi
<jAmbalo> volevo chiedere se si può trasferire il propio ubuntu installato con applicazioni impostazioni ecc ecc su cd o dvd  e iinstallarlo su un altro pc ?
<jAmbalo> avendo un clone già pronto per ogni evenienza
<nannes> jAmbalo: Sì, è possibile, ma devi prendere un po' di accorgimenti
<jAmbalo> nannes, in che senso?
<nannes> Allora, come ben saprai ogni computer è dotato di particolare hardware
<mintux_> cristian_c, che dici?
<nannes> Ora, il kernel in un'installazione generica contiene quasi tutti i driver necessari per far funzionare un grande range di macchine
<cristian_c> mintux_, si può impostare la scadenza su pastebin, se non sbaglio
<jAmbalo> o fatto questa domanda perchè in azienda vogliamo installare ubuntu su tutti i pc senza stare lì 20 ore x ogni pc a inserire sempre le stesse cose visto che i pc in questione sono tutti identici
<cristian_c> o forse ho capito male?
<nannes> jAmbalo: fammi finire..
<jAmbalo> scusa
<mintux_> cristian_c, cosa c'entra la scadenza?
<cristian_c> mintux_, ah, ok
<nannes> Però se nella precedente installazione ci sono drivers proprietari, corrispondenti ad hardware che sulle nuove macchine non è presente, allora iniziano i problemi
<cristian_c> mintux_, imposta share come fosse una normale cartella
<cristian_c> mintux_, in /home/tuoutente oppure in /opt
<cristian_c> non in /
<nannes> Quindi l'accorgimento che devi prendere è 1) avere un kernel senza drivers proprietari installati. Un kernel con un'installazione pulita.
<mintux_> mmmm, potrei pensare a spostare tutto :/
<jAmbalo> nannes, no sono tutti identici e per identici intento identici in uttto
<nannes> jAmbalo: Beh allora è quasi perfetto! Devi solo clonare la partizione con clonezilla (oppure dd) e mandarla su tutti gli altri
<nannes> jAmbalo: L'unica cosa è che, essendo tutti nella stessa rete, se usi gli IP Statici, ti ritroverai con 20 macchine con lo stesso IP impostato.
<nannes> E dunque ti toccherà agire su quello.
<mintux_> cristian_c, come faccio a spostare dove punte owncloud?
<nannes> Per il resto tutto ok :)
<cristian_c> mintux_, inoltre, non ho capito quali sono i permessi sulle due cartelle?
<cristian_c> mintux_, dove si trova owncloud?
<jAmbalo> nannes, si abbiamo preso le macchine identiche con gli stessi hardware per fare questo, quello non è un problema poi si cambia l'ip
<cristian_c> mintux_, inoltre, non ho capito quali sono i permessi sulle due cartelle.
<mintux_> cristian_c, /share/owncloud
<jAmbalo> nannes, mi potresti lincare la guida inerente a questo?
<nannes> jAmbalo: Ma in ogni caso per quello che devi fare tu la cosa migliore è l'installazione via rete settando un server principale che, con network boot, manda le ISO ai vari computer via rete e installa tutti nello stesso momento (così non perdete tempo)
<cristian_c> mintux_, ehm, ma sempre in / sta
<jAmbalo> nannes, questo non l'avevo pensata..... giusto
<nannes> jAmbalo: Devo dirti però che non è una cosa per novizi, nel senso che se ti sei affacciato al mondo linux giuto ieri, lo troverai un tantino complicatino
<mintux_> i permessi sono share 777 root:root e invece /share/utente1 777 root:root
<nannes> Se ti senti tranquillo e sicuro, e usi linux da un tempo ragionevole, puoi farla tranquillamente
<mintux_> eh si, ho voluto mettere quella come base
<nannes> Ora ti certo la guida
<jAmbalo> nannes, io sono programmatore hardoware e software ma microsoft :(
<nannes> oh ok
<mintux_> avevo fatto una partizione che montava in /share
<cristian_c> mintux_, e quindi come vorresti impostare i permessi delle cartelle per i due utenti?
<nannes> Beh le conoscenze tecniche dovresti averle comunque, dai :)
<jAmbalo> nannes, si quello si  ma trovo linux e derivati un pò complicati....
<cristian_c> mintux_, le partizioni non montano in /
<jAmbalo> nannes, forse sarà la forza dell' abitudine non saprei
<mintux_> io vorrei che utente1 possa vedere da winzoz solo /share/utente1 e invece utente0 possa vedere da winzoz /share. Come no? ho creato una cartella /share e ho montato li una partizione, molto semplice
<jAmbalo> nannes, per quanto riguarda il network boot di linux funziona come per microsoft?
<nannes> jAmbalo: Beh sì il network boot è un protocollo standard
<jAmbalo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa ok
<nannes> La differenza da microsoft è che il tuo server girerà sotto linux, e dunque dovrai installare il software necessario in quell'ambiente là :)
<jAmbalo> nannes, allora tutto ok mi stavo facendo mille problemi inutili :)
<cristian_c> mintux_, non penso sia proprio correttissimo
<cristian_c> mintux_, cosa intendi con 'vedere'?
<jAmbalo> nannes, aspetta in che senso  " software necessario "????
<mintux_> cristian_c, poter avere questa cartella visibile, dove poterci scrivere e copiare cose, capito?
<nannes> jAmbalo: Ho trovato una guida sulla wiki ubuntu ma mi sembra inutilmente lunga e contorta. Vedo se ne trovo una più chiara
<jAmbalo> software necessario, grazie mille
<nannes> jAmbalo: Beh il software necessario è quello relativo al server!
<jAmbalo> aaaaaaaaa
<nannes> Per fare tutta sta roba qua devi prima mettere sù un server
<nannes> capitz? :)
<cristian_c> mintux_, quindi, scrivibile
<mintux_> esattamente
<jAmbalo> nannes, certamente l'unità master
<cristian_c> mintux_, writable = yes
<jAmbalo> nannes, dove tutti gli utenti si affacciano su di essa o comunemente denominata server
<cristian_c> mintux_, public = yes
<nannes> uhm
<cristian_c> mintux_, e togli:         read only = no
<cristian_c> mintux_, non credo siano necessari neanche         valid users = utente0 e         valid users = utente1
<nannes> jAmbalo: La guida te la linko in PV perché non viene dal sito di ubuntu. Guarda la finestra di chat privata! ;)
<mintux_> cristian_c, c'è un problema, io vorrei che sul pc di utente0 si possa vedere /share e su quello di utente1 solo /share/utente1 capito come? e per ora mi chiede password e mi dice che è errata o che non ha le autorizzazioni necessarie
<cristian_c> mintux_, spero tu abbia letto i miei consigli
<mintux_> si e non funzica :/
<cristian_c> mintux_, beh, non hai finiro
<cristian_c> *finito
<cristian_c> mintux_, smbpasswd -a utente0
<cristian_c> mintux_, smbpasswd -a utente1
<mintux_> l'avrò fatto 100 volte sta operazione :(
<mintux_> cmq ok
<mintux_> ora ho riavviato cristian_c  e me le vede in entrambi i pc
<cristian_c> mintux_, hai digitato questo: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart ?
<mintux_> yes
<cristian_c> mintux_, posta smb.conf aggiornato
<mintux_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/JP8dC96P
<cristian_c> mintux_, hai inserito utente0 e relativa password in windows?
<mintux_> si si
<mintux_> e mi fa vedere su entrambi i pc la stessa identica cosa, perchè a entrambe le condivisioni non abbiamo detto chi può accedere, giusto?
<mintux__> cristian_c, scusa mi era caduta la connessione, avevi scritto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> mintux_scusa, certo che sai chi può accedere
<cristian_c> mintux__, quando tu fai l'accesso da windows, lo fai con il tuo utente
<mintux__> cristian_c, si esattamente, però su samba abbiamo messo entrambe le directory pubbliche a tutti no?
<cristian_c> mintux, gli utenti li hai creati in ubuntu ,giusto?
<mintux> si esattamente
<cristian_c> mintux, ma tu hai fatto un errore abbastanza letale
<cristian_c> mintux, chi è il proprietario della cartella?
<cristian_c> root?
<mintux> si esattamente
<mintux> ma se metto 777 posso fare qualsiasi cosa no?
<cristian_c> mintux, non haicapito
<cristian_c> mintux, il proprietario dev'essere l'utente
<cristian_c> in questo caso utente0
<cristian_c> perciò io la cartella la piazzerei in /home/utente0, quindi /home/utente0/share
<jester-> mintux: ma il  guest distammatina ti ha mica passato un conf
<jester-> testato a lui funzava
<cristian_c> con permessi di scrittura e lettura per utente0 , lettura per il gruppo (sempre utente0) e nessuno per gli altri
<mintux> solo di quella directory, e quelle dentro invece possono rimanere diverse tipo owncloud può essere www-...
<mintux> questa mattina che poi si è protratta alla sera mi si è sconvolto tutto, prima andava una cosa e l'altra no, e alla fine andava il contrario :(
<mintux> ah capito per i permessi, ma da così è un casino?
<cristian_c> mintux, perché le cose vanno fatte per logica
<cristian_c> mintux, come ho detto adesso non si fa casino
<cristian_c> almeno per share
<cristian_c> per le sottocartelle è un altro conto
<mintux> eh però io quelle sotto cartelle vorrei poterle vedere con questo sistema, e se volessi aggiungere qualcosa a quelle cartelle devo avere la possibilità, capito?
<cristian_c> mintux, posta il log di samba
<mintux> quale dei tanti log che ho dentro?
<cristian_c> mintux, quello scritto nel file di configurazione
<mintux> ne ho diversi :/
<cristian_c>  /var/log/samba/log
<cristian_c> mintux, studiateli con calma
<cristian_c> mintux, nel caso, domanda anche sul forum
<cristian_c> mintux, per capire cosa sbagli
<mintux> cristian_c, ok, ma scusa in smb.conf cosa devo aggiungere se volessi far si che si autentichino gli utenti per vedere le loro directory?
<cristian_c> l'ho spiegato, già stamattina te l'hanno detto
<cristian_c> mintux, controllati i log
<nannes> mintux: Per l'ultima domanda, .-----> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condivisioni_dei_dispositivi
<laura__> non  son m ica  riuscita
<laura__> chi  mi iuta  a far  si  che   il  mio  xbuntu  10.10  possa  ancora  essere  aggiornato?
<nannes> LoL .. laura__ se vuoi fare così butta via ubuntu
<nannes> Ubuntu non è fatto per essere aggiornato continuamente
<laura__> ma  non  vi  posso  istalalre  aggiornamento  java
<nannes> Ubuntu è fatto di rilasci periodici, ai quali sei costretto a sottostare se vuoi un sistema aggiornato. Se lo prendi lo accetti per quel che è
<laura__> e  lubuntu  13.10  non  so  perche  una  volta  terminata  la  lettura  d'istallazione  dallcd   si  blocca  al  primo a vvio  da  disko
<laura__> ho  pc veccio  690 m  ram  e  lettore  solo  cd
<laura__> è  possibile  che   lubuntu  13.10  essendo  nel  cd  da  700 m  strettino  non   completil'istallazione  ?
<nannes> !nomodeset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomodeset'
<nannes> laura__: Hai provato a settare il flag "nomodeset" all'avvio?
<laura__> non  so  cos a sia
<nannes> laura__: Durante il boot, tieni premuto il tasto Shift.
<laura__> dici  entrare  in  live?
<nannes> Nel momento in cui ti appare la lista dei sistemi, con Lubuntu selezionato, premi il tasto E
<laura__> shift  tradotto  in  italiano?
<nannes> -.-'' Il tasto che sta sopra  Ctrl    laura__
<laura__> ok  questo  per  ovviare  a cosa?
<nannes> Premendo il tasto E potrai modificare una stringa con le opzioni di boot.  Tu dovrai semplicemente scrivere la parola        nomodeset      subito dopo la parlola quiet, che c'è già
<nannes> Questo per ovviare alla causa del tuo problema di boot, semplice.
<laura__> non  ho  problemi  di  boot
<nannes> (23:37:59) <laura__> e  lubuntu  13.10  non  so  perche  una  volta  terminata  la  lettura  d'istallazione  dallcd   si  blocca  al  primo a vvio  da  disko
<laura__>  l'istallazione  parte  va  fino  all'wespulsione  del  cd.. poi  non  si   riavvia  e  selo  riavvio   si  blokka durante  la  prima  lettura  d al  disco
<nannes> dal tuo post sgrammaticato ho capito questo, scusa ^^
<laura__> nulla  colpa  mia
<mintux> nannes, ho provato ma non ne vengo fuori :/
<nannes> ecco appunto, allora ho ragione. Se l'installazione è andata, ed hai pure rimosso il CD, allora devi fare come dico io.  Come ho spiegato sopra
<laura__> questo  dopo  aver  effettuato  l'istallazione?  o
<nannes> beh ma tu hai detto che l'hai già fatta, no?!
<laura__> lavevo  fatta  ma   non  riuscendo a cpmletarla  ho  divuto  riemetter e il vekkio  xubuntu 10.10
<nannes> Prima dici una cosa, poi un'altra! Sei proprio strana eh!
<nannes> -.-
<laura__> ke  andrebbe  anke  bene  ma  ad  esempio   per  giokare a cacchi  devo  aggiornare java   e  non  posso
<nannes> Prima dici che l'installazione è andata bene, e hai pure rimosso il CD
<nannes> Mò dici che l'hai fatta ma non eri riuscita a completarla
<laura__> è  andata  bene  nel  senso c he  il  cd  veniva  letto  ma  non  ripartiva  dal  diskooooooo
<nannes> Se continui così, aiutare te attirerà di meno che buttarsi giù da un burrone. (cit.)
<laura__> ok  allor a non  aiutarmi e  amen
<nannes> Il CD una volta finita l'installazione non c'entra più nulla, lo togli e via.  Per il fatto del disco-rigido, devi seguire le istruzioni che ti ho dato sopra.
<nannes> Più di così?
<laura__> ho  capito   va  bene  riprovero'  ma  chiedevo  se   era  plausibile  che  essendo  limitato  lo  spazio nel  cd  per  il  peso  del  sistema  potesse inficiare l'istallazione
<nannes> Limitato lo spazio nel CD??  Che hai preso, un CD usato?!   :S
<laura__> mamma  mia
<nannes> Non capisco cosa vuoi dire, veramente, e non credo di essere l'unico.
<laura__> il  cd  =  700  M  s.O.  lubuntu 13.10  722   chiaroooo?
<nannes> ma looooooooooooooooooool
<nannes> Macchè,  guarda che i CD che scarichi sono tarati perfettamente per starci in uno standard CD-Rom
<laura__> looll  a  chi?
<nannes>  cos'è una minaccia-via-chat?  xD
<nannes> Se il programma di masterizzazione conclude correttamente la scrittura, non è un problema di cui ti devi interessare. Perchè non esiste!
<laura__> aspetta  aspetta  fammi  capire   cioe'  se  dovessi  istalalre  un  s.o.  di  800m  lo potrei  metter e su  un  cd   di  700????
<nannes> laura__: Rileggi che è meglio ^^
<nannes> xD
<jester-> nannes: serve dvd lubuntu esculsa
<laura__> ok  ma  allora  perche  si  inkiod a ogni  volta?
<jester-> esclusa
<nannes> jester-: Che c'entra? Lei parla di Lubuntu. E del CD.
<laura__> non  ho  lettore  dvd
<jester-> eh che ho detto
<nannes> jester-: allora non serviva, in quel senso. Convincila tu questa
<jester-> nannes: hai voglia di convincere un troll
<laura__> questa?
<nannes> laura__: Oh, volevo dire la Signora Laura
<laura__> troll?  a me?
<nannes> O Signorina va bene?
<nannes> lol
<laura__> screanztissimo
<nannes> ma questa è troppo forte!! xD   Subito nella Hall of Fame!!
<laura__> ma  non  si  puo'  reperire  il  cd  di  lubuntu  ...essendo  sicure  che  sia  valido?
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-07
<laura__> ma  ke  gente....  m e ne  vo  tutta  indignata
<jester-> dormi bene
<nannes> laura__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<nannes> Ti abbiamo risposto a tutto, Non puoi dire nulla.
<laura__> ke  robba  è?
<nannes> laura__: La risposta alla tua ultima domanda.
<laura__> ma  se  sbaglio a masterizzare  la  iso
<jester-> però è mmligliorato nella scrittura pseudo albanese
<nannes> il test lo puoi fare anche dal Boot Screen del CD. Semplicissimo
<laura__> sono  albanese che  cia  d a dire   sulle  albanesi???
<nannes> laura__: Ti serve altro su ubuntu o... sei apposto così?
<jester-> nulla solo che scrivono tipo dialetto veneto
<laura__> sento  aria  di  razzismo
<nannes> laura__: Forse ti sei scorreggiata ;)
<laura__> no   noi  ..seghetarie  ..non  ci  scorreggiamo  mai
<jester-> e c'è sempre qualche boccalone che si ingoia esca nick femminile
<krabador> ah si?
<nannes> jester-: ma qui trattiamo tutti alla pari, no...
<jester-> certo
<laura__> ???  boccalone    ...wht's
<jester-> ma dopo un po i troll annoiano
<nannes> laura__: Se c'è altro a proposito di ubuntu siamo felici di rispondere, altrimenti puoi chattare in un altro canale (#ubuntu-it-chat). Grazie.
<laura__> m a cos a dite?
<laura__> ok  grazie    quasi  atutti  menoi  ke   a  uno
<jester-> eh di cia mo che i tro ll stan cano
<laura__> boh.. ma  kos a sono  sti  troll?
<jester-> so no dolci si culi
<laura__> aaa  i  kannoli?
<nannes> laura__: sono dei fantasmini verdi puzzoni che ridacchiano e fanno dispetti.
<jester-> tipo i l bom bolo ne napole tano
<nannes> laura__: Bye bye
<laura__> aa edio  sarei  una  di  quelle'
<jester-> e sei kann olo o bom bo lone
<laura__> so  nu  babba'
<krabador> laura__, ma giusto per sapere, hai la barra spaziatrice abbinata a qualche altro tasto della tastiera?
<jester-> ma no è la tastiera albanese
<laura__> son  dislessica  dalla  nacsita
<laura__> ok   notte
<alessio> aiutooo
<alessio> !!!
<akis24> giorno
<Steeler> Ciao, c'è Evolution che mi si apre solo ridotto ad icona o.O: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6374971/
<Fabri> ciao a tutti..chi puo aiutare un imbranato alle prime armi di installazione..?
<akis24> !installazione | Fabri
<ubot-it> Fabri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Fabri> grazie vedo cosa riesce a farequesto vecchietto ...
<akis24> :)
<Fabri> mi piace un casino linux ma non ho piu  eta per stare su pc come quando ero piu giovane..
<akis24> Fabri: segui bene la guida e se hai dubbi chiedi qui
<Fabri> si volevo provare senza cdpke non ho un dvd vergine ma penso che rimandero...
<akis24> Fabri: volendo puoi usare penna usb
<Fabri> ho un hdssd nuovo vorrei usare questo ma sono da rottamare come installatore e ho solo 42 anni...ahhh ahhhh
<Fabri> grazie mille comunque... mi rifarò vivo ora purtroppo devo scappare w linux fanculo win e mac.......
<Fabri> anche se ancora mi fa penare
<akis24> di nulla
<DarthDepa> Ciao a tutti :) Ho un piccolo problema con il GRUB
<DarthDepa> avevo Ubuntu 13.04 installato sul mio portatile... Ho aggiornato alla versione 13.10, appena uscita
<DarthDepa> sul PC coesistono 4 sistemi operativi... Quando Ubuntu aggiorna il grub, puntualmente al riavvio vedo tutti i sistemi installati meno lo stesso UBUNTU!
<DarthDepa> quindi sono costretto a re-installare il grub di Ubuntu (avviando una LIVE o utilizzando uno dei sistemi installati)
<DarthDepa> come posso fare? :)
<akis24> DarthDepa: e quando reinstalli grub hai anche ubuntu sul menu o no ?
<DarthDepa> akis24: si :) quando lo re-installo tutto funziona perfettamente...
<DarthDepa> Pensando che qualcosa, durante l'avanzamento di versione, fosse andato storto, ho anche provato a re-installare il pacchetto di GRUB (dal repository)
<DarthDepa> ma non è cambiato nulla...
<akis24> DarthDepa: ora lo vedi ubuntu su menu ?
<DarthDepa> akis24: "ora" in che senso? In questo momento?
<akis24> DarthDepa: si adesso intendo se hai reinstallato grub
<DarthDepa> akis24: no... anche re-installando il pacchetto di GRUB non lo vedo... mi tocca sempre utilizzare il CHROOT da un altro OS per re-installarlo
<akis24> DarthDepa: hai piu' sistemi linux sul disco ?
<DarthDepa> akis24: si :) Ho Debian 6.0.8 e BackTrack 5R2
<DarthDepa> (e Winzozz 7)
<akis24> DarthDepa: da terminale sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarthDepa> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375141/
<DarthDepa> (Ieri sera ho sistemato il GRUB, quindi adesso lo vedo nell'elenco all'avvio...)
<hertok> ciao
<hertok> ragà ho bisogno d'aiuto
<hertok> ho scaricato ubuntu e nn riesco  cambiare la lingua
<hertok> ho provato anche nel system settings
<hertok> ni ha fatto scaricare la lingua
<hertok> ma nn me l cambia
<akis24> hertok: devi applicarla la lingua da menu impostazioni  e poi riavvia
<hertok> si nelmenu
<hertok> ho resettato ma nn è accaduto nulla
<hertok> ma anke firefox è in inglese
<hertok> ti faccio un es. : ho ricercato il sito uff. di ubunto
<akis24> DarthDepa: sembra ci sia qualche problemino nelle partizioni  dev/sda4  Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary ma serve qualcuno esperto aspetta e vediam ose qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti
<hertok> e mi dail risultato dei siti in inglese
<DarthDepa> akis24: /dev/sda4 è quella estesa che contiene tutte quelle logiche
<hertok> ho dovuto agg. ubuntu italia er arrivare qui
<DarthDepa> akis24: è sempre andato tutto benissimo, anche con il vecchio ubuntu 13.04 :(
<DarthDepa> akis24: grazie comunque :)
<akis24> DarthDepa: si ho visto
<akis24> hertok: per firefox devi installare  firefox-i18n-it dal gestore pacchetti o software center
<hertok> grazie akis24
<hertok> sorry ma visto che sno alle prime armi di ubuntu come si fa ad andare sul software center
<hertok> ops.... capito
<hertok> sorry
<hertok> ho fatto una ricerca su s.c. di firefox-i18-it e mi dice che nn esiste
<akis24> DarthDepa: avevi detto comunque che usavi Ho Debian 6.0.8 e BackTrack 5R2 e ubuntu se non sbaglio ma le partizioni sono 4 piu' la swap  come mai ?
<akis24> hertok:  apri il gestore pacchetti  e cercalo li
<hertok> akis lo so ch mi stai bestemmandio dietro ma......  dve vado x il gestore pacchetti
<akis24> hertok: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<akis24> hertok: dovresti trovarlo alla voce " sistema "
<hertok> ho scaricato l'ultima
<akis24> hertok: allora  ubuntu control center
<akis24> hertok: su supporto lingua sistemi la lingua italiana globale per il sistema spostala su al primo posto nel caso non lo fosse
<akis24> hertok: software e aggiornamenti per il resto
<akis24> hertok: quando finisci il tutto o chiudi la sessione e rientri oppure riavvii
<hertok> adesso provo grazie ancora per la tua disposizine
<danielelic> salve ragazzi, vi chiedo un'informazione riguardo contacts di gnome, quando lo avvio mi chiede rubrica locale o account online. Io vorrei collegare il mio account gmail. Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<krabador> danielelic, cliccando su account online, non hai la finestra di configurazione di account aggiuntivi?
<danielelic> krabador: si infatti ho inserito l'account gmail ma poi non succede nulla
<krabador> danielelic, risulta tra gli account online configurati, nelle impostazioni?
<danielelic> krabador: si
<hertok> niente ragà tutto come prima
<hertok> nn e che dovrei reinstallare ubuntu
<hertok> dove ho sbagliato azz.
<krabador> danielelic, aggiungendolo, hai fatto correttamente il login nell'account, per acconsentire alla sincronizzazione?
<krabador> hertok, tutto come prima, cosa?
<danielelic> krabador: si :(
<hertok> ho installato ubuntu e non riesco a cambiare lingua ho seguito le istruzioni che gentilmente akis24 mi ha fornito ma niente
<hertok> sicuramente sbaglio!!!! ma nn so dove
<krabador> hertok, in impostazioni lingua, va controllato che sia settato italiano, se no, va aggiunta, e conseguentemente scaricata
<hertok> fatto
<krabador> hertok, ha scaricato componenti lingua aggiuntivi?
<hertok> infatti ho eliminato la lingua inglese ho installato l'italiano resettato il tutto ma.....
<krabador> hertok, hai riavviato?
<hertok> si
<akis24> hertok:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano?highlight=%28italiano%29  controlla bene ...
<jester-> hertok: come hai installato l'italico
<danielelic> krabador: questa è l'immagine della conf http://oi44.tinypic.com/wcolu0.jpg
<krabador> danielelic, io personalmente non ho mai sincronizzato google a contatti , prova a vedere se in empathy hai i contatti google
<jester-> hertok: come hai installato l'italico
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sto provando a creare un usb con la 12.04
<sacarde> la procedura si completa fino al 100%
<sacarde> ma da errore: failed to install the bootloader
<sacarde> e quindi l'usb non si avvia
<sacarde> che posso fare?
<sacarde> e' una usb da 1gb
<krabador> sacarde, da dove la stai facendo la procedura?
<sacarde> la faccio dal live della 12.04
<krabador> carichi in live la 12.04 da cd ?
<sacarde> si
<sacarde> eseguo usb-creator-gtk
<sacarde> nel usb ho fatto una partizione in fat32
<jester-> sacarde: hai winz?
<krabador> sacarde, prova a rifare la procedura, aprendo il terminale e dando sudo usb-creator-gtk
<sacarde> no
<jester-> sacarde: la usb deve avere una sola partizione
<sacarde> si si
<sacarde> la tabella delle partizioni la facio creare da gparted
<sacarde> va bene?
<krabador> sacarde, non devi creare ogni volta la tabella delle partizioni
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> comunque la procedura e' questa, no?
<krabador> sacarde, com'è formattata la chiavetta?
<sacarde> posso fare piu verbose? o un log dove guardare?
<sacarde> fat32
<sacarde> ma devo dare: sudo usb-creator-gtp
<sacarde> o gksu usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> sacarde, gksudo
<hertok> nada
<sacarde> gksudo
<sacarde> ok
<hertok> mi parla di un apt-get
<hertok> che nn trovo
<sacarde> provo e torno
<krabador> hertok, dove?
<krabador> sacarde, ok
<hertok> amm. di sistema
<akis24> hertok: messa la spunta su lingua italiana giusto quando hai usato supporto lingue ?
<jester-> e apply wide
<jester-> se ha tolto l'inglese come parla se non usa italico
<linuxmint14esimo> Ciao ragazzi mi aiutereste a rendere fluidi i video hd, grazie
<krabador> linuxmint14esimo, hardware e sistema?
<linuxmint14esimo> è un mini pc Asrock 330bd
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: e come si deduce dal nick hai installato mint?
<linuxmint14esimo> Intel® Dual Core Atom™ 330 NVIDIA® ION™ graphics processor
<linuxmint14esimo> si
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: e che ne sacciamo noi come è combinato mint
<jester-> dovresti chiedere sul canale mint
<linuxmint14esimo> perche' mint e' la versione di ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> si ma taroccata
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: comunque li hai installati i driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi?
<linuxmint14esimo> non li ho installati perche' avevo ubuntu 13.10 e installandoli mi veniva risoluzione 800x600, stessa cosa con linux mint 15 quindi avevo pure il problema con l'audio che non si sentiva piu'
<linuxmint14esimo> ora ho la stessa paura ed il problema
<jester-> vecchio pc?
<jester-> i nvidia vanno bene eccetto per schede troppo nuove o vecchiotte
<krabador> linuxmint14esimo, l'ion puo' funzionare opportunamente, solo in presenza del driver proprietario nvidia
<linuxmint14esimo> è un mini pc di due anni preso con 2 giga di ram monta la gt120
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: il current dovrebbe andare bene
<linuxmint14esimo> Intel® Atom™ 330 1.6GHz (Dual core) Chipset	- NVIDIA® ION™ graphics processor Memory	- 2GB DDR2 800 MHz memory, support dual channel, maximum memory capacity 4GB*
<OverMe> -.-
<linuxmint14esimo> ok mi dite come metterlo?
<jester-> devi aggiungere nomodeset a /etc/default/grub e aggiornare grub
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: non c'è driver agiuntivi in mint?
<jester-> se messo da li non serve altro
<linuxmint14esimo> ok solo che in questa versione non so dove trovarli :(
<krabador> linuxmint14esimo, strumenti di sistema
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: sudo jockey-gtk
<linuxmint14esimo> sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: appunto che non è uguale
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<linuxmint14esimo> anche questo nn va :(
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: ma dai
<jester-> -elle
<jester-> non -uno nè
<gio51> non riesco ad accedere con wifi
<jester-> gio51: che scheda
<linuxmint14esimo> sudo dpkg -l|grep nvidia  forse questo?
<jester-> perchè io che ho scritto
<gio51> qualcomm
<jester-> gio51: usb?
<linuxmint14esimo> scusa jester ho trovato questa guida posso seguire quel che dice senza ritrovarmi icone giganti?
<linuxmint14esimo> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1279
<gio51> non  wireless extensions
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: sarebbe ot ma se non metti il nvidia puppi
<jester-> gio51: è integrata o usba
<gio51> integrata
<jester-> gio51: fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde: lspci | grep -i network
<gio51> notebook hp 630
<jester-> !paste | gio51
<ubot-it> gio51: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linuxmint14esimo> ok jester provo allora
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: è aracaico ma senza driver aggiuntivi fai cosi
<linuxmint14esimo> ma dopo devo pure fare sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-update sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jester-> e aggiungi nomodeset a /etc/default/grub dopo quit splash sempre che il file esista e sia li
<jester-> in ubuntu basta nomodeset e no nserve avere xorg.conf
<jester-> gio51: alura?
<gio51> sono alle prime armi
<jester-> gio51: eh ma se non fai quello che ti si scrive
<jester-> gio51: apri un terminale
<gio51> ok
<jester-> gio51: fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> incolla qui che è una riga va
<gio51> gio@gio-HP-630-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo iwconfig [sudo] password for gio:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for gio:  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Encryption key:off           Power Management:off            lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  gio@g
<krabador> !pastebin | gio
<jester-> gio51: che centra
<ubot-it> gio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gio51: lspci | grep -i network  non rispone al posto di iwconfig
<linuxmint14esimo> jester /etc/default/grub bash: /etc/default/grub: Permission denied
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: sudo
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: sudo gedit /sti/cass/bla bal
<jester-> gio51: ce lo fai vedere lspci | grep -i network   ?
<linuxmint14esimo> o quindi cosi'? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" NO MODE SET GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jester->  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: salva e sudo update-grub
<linuxmint14esimo> ok fatto, posso riavviare?
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: yess
<linuxmint14esimo> quindi e' giusta questa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<linuxmint14esimo> voglio dire servono entrambi vero?
<jester-> una riga sola
<jester-> aggiungi alla riga esistente
<jester-> gio51: te se mort?
<jester-> liq
<jester-> linuxmint14esimo: solo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> e dopo ancora sudo update-grub
<jester-> mah
<puntoacapolinuxm> Jester siamo punto a capo, ora ho di nuovo la risoluzione 800x600 in piu' l'audio non si sente piu' e i video a scatti :(
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: hai modificato il file con una sola GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<puntoacapolinuxm> si certo
<jester-> e ridato sudo update-grub?
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: lsmod | grep nvidia
<puntoacapolinuxm> si certo
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: lsmod | grep nvidia
<puntoacapolinuxm> lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> nel terminale
<puntoacapolinuxm> nvidia              11257759  56
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: sudo nvidia-setting
<jester-> se non sistema non so che altro dirti
<jester-> oltre di non andare coi travestit
<puntoacapolinuxm> sudo nvidia-setting
<jester-> lol
<jester-> sveglia che è ora
<puntoacapolinuxm> scusa non mi copia e incolla
<puntoacapolinuxm> sudo: nvidia-setting: command not found
<jester-> perchè a scriverlo nel terminale ti viene l'ernia?
<jester-> manco il setting ha messo come dipendenza
<jester-> poi dicono che le istess
<jester-> taroccata a pure at minchiam
<puntoacapolinuxm> nelle release dicono cosi' http://www.linuxmint.com/oldreleases.php
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: sudo nividia-settings mancava la s
<puntoacapolinuxm> h
<puntoacapolinuxm> si cosi' esce...
<jester-> vedi se sistema gli fai scrivere xorg.conf
<puntoacapolinuxm> di quanto dovrei  mettere lo schermo 1200x 1200?
<jester-> dipende da quanti pollici è il video
<jester-> se wide o 4/3
<puntoacapolinuxm> wide 16 9
<jester-> quanti pollici
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: quanti pollici
<puntoacapolinuxm> 1280 x 720
<puntoacapolinuxm> provo a riavviare?
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: dovrebbe avertela cambiata
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: se va bene gli devi far scrivere xog.conf
<jester-> puntoacapolinuxm: save ti X configuration file
<_________IL_____> ciao a tutti
<_________IL_____> ho scaricato un avi che non riesco a leggere e penso che sia un problema di codec?
<_________IL_____> mi consigliate un software presente nel repository che mi aiuti a leggere questo file?
<jester-> ambinete grafico?
<_________IL_____> 13.10 ubuntu
<_________IL_____> 64 bit
<jester-> unity?
<jester-> barra a sinistra?
<_________IL_____> non so cosa sia
<_________IL_____> si barra a sinistra
<_________IL_____> bravissimo
<jester-> installa ubuntu-resticted-extras
<_________IL_____> ubuntu mi dice che per installare quel software devo rimuovere altra roba
<_________IL_____> però se voglio posso premere anche su "installa comunque"
<_________IL_____> cosa mi conviene fare?
<jester-> non rimuove nada di solito
<_________IL_____> ok
<_________IL_____> sto scaricando il pacchetto...
<_________IL_____> problema risolto mille grazie!
<_________IL_____> wawwww
<Emanuele_Deriu> come posso far funzionare le cuffie su xubuntu 13.10?
<jester-> impostazioni suono
<jester-> uscita setti le cuffie
<Emanuele_Deriu> è buggato
<jester-> eh
<jester-> mai ndate da sole
<elisuccia> ciao a tutti
<Moyk> sos chiavetta compatibile ubs-wifi per ubuntu? grazie
<akis24> Moyk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dany97007> hay
<dany97007> salve avrei delle domande da porre
<akis24> !chiedi | dany97007
<ubot-it> dany97007: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<birba_> qualcuno mi sa dire come riattivare alcuni tasti tipo chiocciola ecc che per sbaglio ho forse disattivato_
<akis24> birba_: riconfigura tastiera ita dalle impostazioni
<birba_> ok grazie
<maruzzu> ragazzi sto cercando di montare un file iso da terminale... ma non ci riesco, questa è la risposta del terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376606/ idee???
<maruzzu> non si tratterà di un file corrotto=
<akis24> maruzzu: che file è ?
<maruzzu> si tratta di un programma....
<maruzzu> ho il suo iso!!!!
<maruzzu> il programma serve a un mio amico... deve girare su windows
<akis24> maruzzu: potresti controllare md5sum dell'iso
<maruzzu> quello che mi preme stabilire è l'origine di questo problema!!!!
<akis24> maruzzu: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu ...
<maruzzu> come faccio akis24 ???
<akis24> maruzzu: guarda dove hai scaricato se hanno messo file md5sum e poi confronti
<maruzzu> capisco akis24 ma come faccio a controllare md5sum dell'iso da ubuntu???
<maruzzu> mi hai preceduto... il file md5sum mi pare non ci sia... :(
<akis24> maruzzu:  md5sum nome file .iso
<maruzzu> ok ci tento!!!!
<OverMe> file nomefile.iso         cosa risponde?
<akis24> OverMe: se non erro  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<maruzzu> akis24: cbb5de33e37cbbfc5fd2dfdb7cd702e7 cosa mi significa ciò???
<maruzzu> ho lanciato l'md5sum
<akis24> maruzzu:  impronta md5sum ma se non hai il file md5sum originale come lo confronti .. '?? per vedere se è corretto
<fabio_> ciao, ho ubuntu 13.04 come faccio l'aggiornamento alla versione 13.10 dal terminale ? grazie!
<OverMe> sudo do-release-upgradeù
<OverMe> sudo do-release-upgrade
<fabio_> ok,sembra che sta andando. grazie mille OverMe!
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<voris> ciao
<Leonardo_> ciao
<Leonardo_> Mi potete aiutare con una cosa ?:)
<akis24> !aiuto | Leonardo_
<ubot-it> Leonardo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Leonardo_> Come faccio ad installare la barra sotto a ubuntu come al windows?:)
<Leonardo_> Come faccio ad installare la barra sotto a ubuntu come al windows?:)
<akis24> Leonardo_: non è possibile credo al momento
<arieccola> come era il link  con  wiki per scaricare   aggiornamenti?
<jester-> arieccola: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<arieccola> per  istallare Oracle Java 7
<arieccola> anch e per  questo?
<jester-> arieccola: serve un ppa o vai su oracle  e vedi come fare a mano
<jester-> arieccola: o installi le open
<arieccola> ehm   mik  a ho  capito s ai?
<jester-> arieccola: laura sticass che versione di ubuntu hai
<arieccola> son  riuscita  12.04
<jester-> arieccola: spe
<arieccola> m a non  ho  audioe  lettore  cd  blokkato  ma  pazienza
<jester-> arieccola: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<arieccola> da  terminal e giusto?
<jester-> arieccola: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> arieccola:  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> arieccola: se ci riesci col pensiero........
<arieccola> carino  che  s ei
<arieccola> serve  pe r gli scacchi  sai
<OverMe> arieccola, hai la barra spaziatrice senziente?
<jester-> OverMe: dislessica
<arieccola> posso  chieder e un  aaltra  cos a  senz a che  mi sbranate?
<jester-> arieccola: chi e di
<OverMe> lo   l
<arieccola> per vedere  i  filmati  che  vanno  lenti  alcuni  chiedono  aggiornamento  flash  player  e  acrobat  mi  aiuti?
<arieccola> forse  era   adobe  non  acrobat
<jester-> arieccola: fa vedere dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | arieccola
<ubot-it> arieccola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arieccola> ok  appena  finisce  istalalzione  java   mando  grazie
<arieccola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377195/
<arieccola> java  va   bravissimo
<jester-> arieccola: è a posto se scatta è il pc deoluccio o la scheda grafica, destro sulla finestra flash e togli accelerazione
<arieccola> sigh  jav a  è  blokkato
<jester-> arieccola: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<arieccola> dice  per  sicurezza  che  faccio?
<arieccola> dice  modificare  impostazioni  sicurezza  pannello  controllo  ja va  m a dove  lo t rovo?
<jester-> arieccola: non fare niente
<jester-> autorizza quando chiede
<arieccola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377229/
<arieccola> non  chied e blokka  e basta
<jester-> arieccola: lspci | grep -i vga
<antonio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi.. su lubuntu 13.10 la mia stampante samsung ml2165 viene riconosciuta, ma non riesco a stmapre
<jester-> antonio_: samsung non fornisce driver per linux?
<arieccola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377241/
<antonio_> emm si... ma non so come installarli.... sono dei tar...
<jester-> antonio_: copi la tar sul desktop la scompatti e leggi readme e istalla che ci saranno dentro
<antonio_> aspè che provo...
<Rafa_D> se creo una partizione su windows e poi ci installo ubuntu posso passare da un sistema operativo all'altro ?
<arieccola> mannaggia  come  è  complicata  la  faccenda
<jester-> Rafa_D: nu
<jester-> Rafa_D: devi fare una partizione a parte
<jester-> Rafa_D: ma installando c'è opzione installa accanto a winz
<jester-> deframmenti winz e poi fai
<Rafa_D> si ok e dopo averla fatta posso scegliere se usare uno o l'altro?
<jester-> dovrai mettere di quanto la vuoi ridurre la winz per ricavare partizione per ubuntu
<antonio_> jester... allora scaricati.... ma i file che dici tu non ci sono.... ci sono delle cartelle  e due file uno si chiama install.sh e l'altro unistall.sh
<jester-> Rafa_D: la riavvi oavrai il menu di scelta
<jester-> la riavvio*
<arieccola> ed  io?
<Rafa_D> quindi ogni volta che accendo il computer potrò scegliere se usare windows o ubuntu?
<jester-> arieccola: hai una ati, il flash è installato se è un po zoppo pare sia il pc un po sciancato
<arieccola> rafa  impegnati o  mi  son  gia'  impegnat a l'orologino d ella  nonna...
<akis24> antonio_: portati nella cartella dove hai i file apri un terminale e dai  sh ./install.sh
<antonio_> okay
<jester-> arieccola: vai su youtubbo
<jester-> arieccola: apri un viceo
<jester-> video
<arieccola> ascolta  lo s ciancato  dice  applicazione  java  blokkat a pe r motivi d i s icurezza  che  faccio?
<arieccola> ok  vado
<jester-> arieccola: avviando l'applicazione web java dovrebbe chiedere se usare java
<arieccola> no  me la  pianta   e  mi  rimanda  al  link  di  scacchisti  sigh
<arieccola> ok  sono  su  you  tube
<jester-> arieccola: impostazioni di sistema pannello java
<jester-> paciocca li
<arieccola> si  ma  dove   lo  trovo s to  pannello?
<arieccola> you  tub e va  piano  da  fare  orrore  s catti   come  foto  uno dietro  l'altra
<antonio_> okay risoloto grazie a tutti...
<arieccola> mi  hai  abbandonata  che   devo  fare  su  you  tub?
<jester-> arieccola: cliccaredestro sul video
<jester-> arieccola: disabilita accelerazione hw
<arieccola> su  impostazioni  globali?
<jester-> arieccola: impostazioni togli la spunta
<arieccola> impostazioni  è  spento  quelle  generali   ....
<arieccola>  sto  diventando  pazza
<arieccola>   risolviamo  jav a pe r favore
<arieccola>   ho  apertto  pannello  tutto  in  inglese  cos a faccio  per   sblokkare=?
<jester-> arieccola: browser?
<arieccola> firefox
<jester-> arieccola: vai nelle impostazioni e vedi se è abilitata
<telnetter> salve
<telnetter> a tutti
<Roberto> ciao a tutti, sono un neofita di ubuntu
<telnetter> chi mi puo aiutare un attimo x favore con una problema
<telnetter> che riguarda l'installazione di lubuntu
<Roberto> ciao
<jester-> telnetter: dica
<Roberto> forse abbiamo lo stesso probema
<telnetter> praticamente io ho un pc di quelo picolo asus eeepc 4g
<telnetter> e non riesco a instalare gli programi ne a agiornare il browser a la nuova versione
<telnetter> ho provato sudo synaptic etc
<telnetter> scelgo gli paccheti da agiornatre etc
<telnetter> io ho so xandros
<telnetter> no sop cosa fare voglio instalare lubuntu ma no mi funziona
<supermann> ciao
<jester-> telnetter: ubuntu è installata o no
<arieccola> mi  metetrei  apiangere
<jester-> arieccola: pannello java
<jester-> javascript
<telnetter> noo io ho xandros
<supermann> telnetter hai fegato
<telnetter> xke
<telnetter> :9
<telnetter> lol
<jester-> telnetter: qui sacciamo qualcosa circa ubuntu
<telnetter> che significa sacciamo
<arieccola> ci  sono
<telnetter> come lo instalo no mi fa scaricare il file iso
<jester-> arieccola: intelligente
<jester-> telnetter: come no, da dove scarichi
<telnetter> e poi su sto sistema come faccio a bare bootable il usb
<telnetter> da www.ubuntu.it
<jester-> telnetter: usb non la boota il sistema ma il pc
<jester-> sempre che abbia il supporto boot da usb
<arieccola> m a è  tutto  in  inglese
<telnetter> va be aiutami x favore voglio cambiare il sistema questo xandros
<telnetter> no mi piace
<supermann> telnetter eeepc?
<telnetter> e quando cliko la mi dice grazie x aver scaricato ma non si scarica niente
<telnetter> si
<arieccola> scarica...  barile....
<supermann> telnetter che devi scaricare?
<jester-> telnetter: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jester-> !usb | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<crone> salve a tutti per supporto su ubuntu 13.10 è il canale giusto ?
<jester-> yess
<crone> qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano pleasE ?
<supermann> crone spara
<jester-> !qualcuno | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | crone
<ubot-it> crone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<arieccola> facciamo  la  fila  per  favore
<jester-> arieccola: contatta mibofra in pvt
<jester-> te la sistema lui la java
<crone> ok grazie mille allora ho installato ubuntu 13.10 appunto su un asus a55v, ha una nvidia 610m, dopo il boot vedo lo schermo nero :(
<jester-> arieccola: /query mibofra
<crone> da live funzionava tutto :(
<jester-> crone: vedi il menu grub al boot?
<crone> si
<arieccola> non  ce  sto  a capi'  piu'  nulla
<jester-> crone: ok allora pigi il tasto e  poi fai sulla riga con quiet splas e appena dopo aggiungi: nomodeset   se funza lo rtendiamo stabile
<crone> mo provo :D intanto grazie
<jester-> crone: F10 per partire
<crone> tnx vediamo :D diamogli tempo :D
<crone> yeahhhh
<crone> mo come stabilizziamo ? :D
<telnetter> jester sono tornato mie caduto il net
<telnetter> alora come faccio
<jester-> crone: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<telnetter> scusa
<jester-> telnetter: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso
<crone> aspe che dopo il login vedo tutto nero ancora solo il mouse forse deve caricare
<jester-> !usb telnetter
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usb telnetter'
<telnetter> oke provo grazie
<jester-> !usb | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<telnetter> che usb
<telnetter> celo
<telnetter> ma se io scarico su usb poi si instala
<telnetter> senza fare boot etc
<crone> ok ascolta niente schermo nero, solo puntatore mouse visibile mi si è aperta una finestra chediceva che c'è stato un errore provo a rifare il boot con quell'opzione e vedere se riesco a capire l'errore
<jester-> crone: appena dopo splash spazio e scrivi nomodeset
<jester-> !installazione | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> ci sono pure le figure
<arieccola> jester  allora  come  faccio  con  ja va  ero s ul  pannello visual IVM
<jester-> arieccola: sgrulla mibofra
<jester-> è lui il javista
 * mibofra che sta andando a prendere il pane e torna tra poco...
<jester-> il pane non che diventi grasso
<crone> dopo splash c'è scritto $vt_handoff io avevo scritto nomodeset dopo questo
<crone> riprovo mettendolo esattamente dopo splash
<arieccola> ma  cos sgrullo
<jester-> crone: appena dopo splash lasci uno spazio
<crone> sisi :D
<arieccola>   non  so  neanche  s e sono  sul  posto  giusto
<jester-> arieccola: /query mibofra
<jester-> e vai in pvt
<crone> nella sbrodolata iniziale trovo drm_fill_in_dev failed
<crone> e poi ancora schermata nera System program problem detected
<jester-> crone: si avvia o no
<arieccola> bash: /query: File o directory non esistente
<crone> si si avvia
<crone> arrivo al login
<crone> mi chiede pass
<jester-> loggati
<crone> metto e poi schermata nera
<jester-> strano stu fatto
<crone> già
<jester-> con una nvidia e nomodeset
<jester-> sicuro di aver scritto nomodeset appena dopo spalsh?
<jester-> splash
<arieccola> ma  tu  parli  arabo  pe r me  scusa
<crone> yess sir :D
<arieccola> non  so  neanke   se  sto  sul  pannello d i  giava   dalle  applicazioni java  visual?
<jester-> crone: parti in recovery
<jester-> arieccola: li nel pannello dovresi vedere se c'è qualche sito bollaccato, dacce il link
<crone> non vedo l'opzione di recovery perchè ho fatto l'installazione su un pc efi, non mi andava il boot allora ho usato grubrepair
<crone> vedo solo ubuntu e windows
<arieccola> oo  ok
<jester-> crone: la menu devi entrare un avanzate
<jester-> li c'è ripristino
<crone> ahok mo provo
<crone> thanks
<jester-> crone: quando sei al  menu fischia
<arieccola> non  mi  fa  copiare ti  mando  la  schermata?
<crone> aspe c'è un modo per entrare direttamente in riga di comando perchè il mio amico mi sa che non si ricorda la passwd almeno come root la cambio, una volta si aggiungeva single alla riga di boot per entrare direttamente come root ma non va ho sempre schermata nera, non vorrei che con efi sia diverso
<jester-> arieccola: manda
<arieccola> come  si  faceva  che  non  ricordo?
<crone> in recovery stessa cosa schermo nero dopo 3 volte che sbaglia la login
<jester-> crone: contro-alt-f2
<jester-> e autenticati
<crone> è che non ricordandosi la password non riesce ad entrare :(
<crone> anche se è sicuro che sia giusta, secondo me si è sputtanato qualcosa
<arieccola> comunque  è il  sito  di  scacchsti.it
<arieccola> http://www.scacchisti.it/game.php
<jester-> non ho username
<crone> mi sa che lo schermo nero è proprio perchè sbaglia n volte la password
<crone> potrei entrare con una live, fare chroot nel sistema e cambiare la password potrebbe andare ?
<jester-> crone: la pass non la sbaglia sei tu che non la scrivi correttamente
<arieccola> http//downloads.fisiarena.it/a/game/bin/chess-client.jar
<crone> allora se la ricorda male, perchè ovviamente in fase di installazione l'ha messa 2 volte ora da riga di comando non entriamo :( abbiamo anche provato a scriverla come user per vedere cosa scrive magari c'era qualche tasto della tastiera che non va ma è ok come se la ricorda
<crone> siamo entrati! se la ricordava male !
<crone> ok siamo dentro da riga di comando
<crone> ready for your help :D
<arieccola> http//downloads.fisiarena.it/a/game/bin/chess-client.jar
<arieccola> http//downloads.fisiarena.it/a/game/bin/chess-client.jar
<arieccola> me  scoppiato  un  mal  di  testa  che  non  ti  dico
<jester-> non funza il link
<arieccola> jester??'
<jester-> http//downloads.fisiarena.it/a/game/bin/chess-client.jar
<arieccola> lo s critto  male?
<jester-> sarebbe http://downloads.fisiarena.it/a/game/bin/chess-client.jar
<jester-> ma non va
<arieccola> http//downloads.fisiarena.it/a/game/bin/chess-client.jar
<arieccola> si   e  adesso?
<jester-> i :
<jester-> Impossibile contattare il server
<arieccola> scacchisti  .it  e  ci  vai
<jester-> arieccola: non ho un account
<arieccola> Plugin Java 11.0.2.113 Uso della versione JRE 1.8.0-ea-b113 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM Directory home utente = /home/stikazzi ---------------------------------------------------- c:   cancella finestra console f:   finalizza oggetti nella coda di finalizzazione g:   garbage collection h:   visualizza questo messaggio della Guida l:   esegui dump lista classloader m:   stampa utilizzo memoria o:   attiva registrazione eventi q:  
<arieccola> ma  s e  entri  con  account  non  ti fa fare  nulla
<arieccola> perche  si  blokka  java
<jester-> fogirati se faccio un account
<jester-> arieccola: ls -la  /home/stikazzi
<arieccola> aspetta ho  idea  latra  volta  mi  avete  fatta  entre  con  l'altra  verdssione  di  java  per  ubuntu  jar  6  o  7  mi s embra
<jester-> arieccola: e fa vedere dpkg -l | grep jdk
<jester-> arieccola: e fa vedere dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<arieccola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377594/
<palolo^> ciao, per la posta uso thunderbird e il profilo è salvato su una partizione in comune con win, come faccio a montarla all'avvio in automatico in modo che thunderbird non mi dica che non trova il profilo? grazie
<arieccola> non  accde  nulla c on  gli  ultimi  due
<jester-> arieccola: ls -la /home/sticazzi/config
<cybernova> palolo^, modificando il /etc/fstab
<arieccola> stikazzi@stikazzi-HP-Vectra:~$  ls -la /home/sticazzi/config ls: impossibile accedere a /home/sticazzi/config: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> arieccola: ls -la /home/sticazzi/.config
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r .java
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r .macromedia
<palolo^> cybernova: ora provo
<arieccola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377624/
<arieccola> niente  pero'  stikazz  con  la  kappa
<arieccola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377643/
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r $HOME .macromedia
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r $HOME .VAVA
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r $HOME .java
<arieccola> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/stikazzi/.gvfs": Dispositivo o risorsa occupata rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": File o directory non esistente
<cybernova> palolo^, devi inserire in quel file preferibilmente l'uuid della partizione in cui è presente il profilo, indicando il tipo di fs il punto di mount e le varie opzioni di mount
<arieccola> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/stikazzi/.gvfs": Dispositivo o risorsa occupata rm: impossibile rimuovere ".java": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> arieccola: e quando mai si è romosso .gvs
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r $HOME .java
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r $HOME .java
<arieccola> non  dirlo  a me  sono  in  pieno  marasma
<jester-> arieccola: rm -r $HOME .macromedia
<arieccola> nulla
<arieccola> niente
<jester-> normale. non eorrore ha fatto
<palolo^> cybernova: grazie, una volta spevo farlo ora mi sono dimenticato ma sto cercando di fare da solo così dovrei ricordarmelo, in caso di aiuto chiedo
<arieccola> latra volta  eravate  riuscitei  subito  mannaggia
<jester-> arieccola: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<cybernova> palolo^, perfetto è la cosa migliore...più che la soluzione già pronta
<arieccola> niente   io s ai c he  faccio  rimetto  window  nomn  ne  pososo  piu'
<arieccola> per  fare  una  cosa  ci  vuole  una  giornata
<jester-> e che pensavi che linux sostituisse winz?
<arieccola> no  ma   dai  per  fare   unapartita  a scacchi  ci  sto  5  ore?
<arieccola> faccio prima  acsendere  al  bar
<arieccola> latra  volta  il  comando  pe r  jav a stava  su  wiki  ma  non  riesco  atrovare  la  strada
<arieccola> ok  grazie  lo s tesso  ciao
<jester-> arieccola: ma devi  far partire un file .jar o da web
<Iceman> Qualcuno mi può dare un chiarimento?
<jester-> se fai cosi in camporella si incomincia a pasqua e si fonise a natale forse
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Iceman
<ubot-it> Iceman: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Iceman> Qualcuno sa se il touch di un computer (vivobook) funziona pure su ubuntu 13.10?
<jester-> Iceman: in teoria si ma non segarti winz
<crone> jester, che facciamo ora ?  anche in recovery non funge, però posso entrare con ctrl alt f2 nella shell
<jester-> crone: sei al menu?
<Iceman> lol
<crone> no sono via riga di comando
<jester-> crone: da recoveri o da control alt f2
<jester-> crone: da ripritino si arriva a un menu
<cybernova> Iceman, io direi proprio di si, visto che alcuni asus vivobook con schermo touch vengono venduti con ubuntu preinstallato addirittura
<Iceman> ok grazie
<ER_CAPITANO> devo creare le partizioni per ubuntu 13.10 ma non ho la minima idea di come fare..dovrei prima tramite windows ripartire l'hd o dopo?
<jester-> ER_CAPITANO: hai solo winz adesso?
<ER_CAPITANO> si
<ER_CAPITANO> ubuntu ce l'ho già su cd ma non so come andare avanti
<jester-> ER_CAPITANO: in fase di installazione trovi opzione: installa accanto a winz
<jester-> ER_CAPITANO: fai il conto di quanti gb dare a ubuntu ma prima devi deframmentare winz
<ER_CAPITANO> ma  quindi non devo creare una seconda partizione su winz?
<jester-> ER_CAPITANO: si arrangia l'installer
<jester-> previa deframmentazione di winzoz
<telnetter> jester
<telnetter> sono tornato
<ER_CAPITANO> ma cosi posso usare tutti e due i sistemi operativi?
<jester-> yesss
<telnetter> ho instalato il file iso su usb
<telnetter> ora come instalo
<telnetter> ?
<jester-> al boot avrai menu di scelta
<telnetter> ee noo
<telnetter> da xandros non e cosi si avia da solo
<jester-> !instaòòazione | ER_CAPITANO
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'insta\xc3\xb2\xc3\xb2azione'
<telnetter> ma te mi stai dicendo che senza transformare il file iso in fat32 funziona
<jester-> !installazione | ER_CAPITANO
<ubot-it> ER_CAPITANO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<BetaBrain> Ìû
<ER_CAPITANO> grazie
<telnetter> aiuto come faccio
<telnetter> spiegatemik
<telnetter> hello
<akis24> telnetter: se ha installato su usb basta riavviare pc e al boot selezioni avvio da usb e si avvia  ubuntu
<jester-> telnetter: xandros non centra una cippa con ubuntu, è derivata debian
<BetaBrain> Ìû
<telnetter> oke
<telnetter> ma ho chiesto e in file iso
<jester-> telnetter: ??
<akis24> [19:29:49] <telnetter> ho instalato il file iso su usb
<akis24> lol
<Matteo__> Salve a tutti!
<Matteo__> Come si fa ad installare con Wubi Ubuntu quando non c'è internet?
<hjryul> cant downld
<Matteo__> Why? In Wiki say thath's possibile!
<Matteo__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<hjryul> non lo so
<hjryul> non parte
<hjryul> ho provato da 2 pc
<Matteo__> è vero....
<hjryul> strano
<Matteo__> C'era scritto Copy both files into the same folder on the machine with no Internet access and run the Wubi executable.
<Matteo__> Anche sulla Wiki Italiana dice "Installazione su un computer privo di connessione internet  Wubi è disponibile all'interno del Cd di Ubuntu Desktop Edition.  Se non si dispone del Cd:      Trovare un computer con accesso ad internet.      Scaricare sia Wubi sia Ubuntu Desktop Edition da questo indirizzo.     Una volta scaricati, copiare i file sul computer senza accesso a internet nella stessa cartella.      Avviare Wubi. "
<Matteo__> Ma non funziona
<hjryul> strano
<Matteo__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<hjryul> io ho appena finito di assemblare l pc
<jester-> Matteo__: dalla 12.10 wubi è stato abolito
<hjryul> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Matteo__> Non lo sapevo Jester...  ma allora perché c'è il file apposito?
<Matteo__> ubuntu-12.04.3-wubi-i386.tar.xz
<hjryul> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download da quin
<Matteo__> ubuntu-12.04.3-wubi-i386.manifest
<hjryul> nnn parte
<hjryul> non°
<Matteo__> e anche ubuntu-12.04.3-wubi-amd64.tar.xz  x amd
<hjryul> che pizza
<Matteo__> Io volevo installare la 12.04 non la 12.04
<hjryul> s
<hjryul> ?
<Matteo__> Jester dice "<jester-> Matteo__: dalla 12.10 wubi è stato abolito"
<Matteo__> Ma io volevo installare la 12.04.03
<Matteo__> Anche a me hjryul non parte senza internet
<Matteo__> Vediamo se jester ci sa dire qualcosa
<Matteo__> Penso che anche jester ha qualche perplessita. Ma poi perché è stato abolito? Giusto per sapere
<jester-> Matteo__: abilito perchè andava troppo bene?
<Matteo__> ehehehehe :-) ma perché non funziona con la 12
<Matteo__> 04
<Matteo__> Ci sono errori sulle 2 wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide, dove parla anche della 12.10, e la http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi ?
<Matteo__> jester, ho appena visto che nella iso delle 12.04.03 c'è ancora il Wubi.
<jester-> Matteo__: è una vaccata ma lancialo da dentro a winz
<jester-> poi se non parte piu una cippa non lamentarti
<Matteo__> Jester: Il fatto è che vuole internet anche se ho messo la iso. Non parte una cippa cosa Ubuntu o Windows? Grazie
<jester-> Matteo__: devi fare comunque il cd
<jester-> aprirlo in winz e lanciare wubi
<jester-> Matteo__: wubi è inaffidabile, capita che al boot non parta piu ne linux ne winz
<telnetter> riecomi
<telnetter> :(
<telnetter> non vole aviarsi
<telnetter> e il file .iso sta su usb
<telnetter> cosa devbo fare
<jester-> telnetter: cioè copiato tal quale?
<Matteo__> Jester: Grazie.... accidenti! Ho un pc dove funziona bene, ma allora mi preoccupo. Ho comunque fatto il backup di tutto nel caso
<jester-> Matteo__: perchè metterlo su partizione non va bene?
<telnetter> quelo che mi hai dato
<telnetter> lubuntu 13
<telnetter> ora ti scrivo
<jester-> !usb | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<telnetter> e quando seleziono al avvio si dare boot dal usb
<telnetter> non vole
<telnetter> lo meso su la chiaveta
<telnetter> si ho letto quello ma io ho xandros
<Matteo__> jester: è un portatile molto vecchio che ha molti acciacchi e poco disco, e mi serve solo per 3 mesi poi formatto tutto e metto solo Ubuntu!
<jester-> sempre linux è e unetbootin funza anche li
<telnetter> quindi non so come si po fare
<jester-> o da terminale con dd
<RaffaelePK> salve
<Matteo__> jester: E' per questo che opto per Wubi (10GB), le modifichi tu le wiki così magari tutti lo sanno?
<RaffaelePK> ho un problemino
<RaffaelePK> non riesco a installare ubuntu
<RaffaelePK> ho il file iso
<jester-> Matteo__: segnala in #ubuntu-it-web
<RaffaelePK> ora che faccio
<jester-> RaffaelePK: non riesci perché?
<Tony__> ciao a tutti
<Tony__> ho un gravissimo problema
<Tony__> mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Tony__
<ubot-it> Tony__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<RaffaelePK> ho scaricato il file iso ora come procedo?
<Tony__> praticamente ubuntu quando fa il dual boot e scelgo ubuntu lui si avvia ma poi mi dice di mettere la password, la metto e poi schermata nera come mai? cosa può essere
<Matteo__> jester: ok segnalo. Sei stato preciso e chiaro! . Spero funzioni da CD. Grazie mille e buona serata jester!
<telnetter_> dove siamo rimasti
<jester-> che ti devi leggere la guida
<jester-> !installazione | RaffaelePK
<ubot-it> RaffaelePK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | RaffaelePK
<ubot-it> RaffaelePK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb | RaffaelePK
<ubot-it> RaffaelePK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Tony__> non mi vede i driver della scheda video ed accelleratore grafico nella modalità ripristino funziona e mi dici driver vesa1
<jester-> Tony__: scheda grafica?
<Tony__> amd ati hd 3450 pci express
<jester-> scrivi radeon in /etc/modules
<jester-> sempre che non hai pacioccato con fglrx
<Tony__> sul terminale?
<Tony__> ho fatto adesso l'installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Tony__> è pulito il sistema operativo
<jester-> aggiungi radeon come ultima riga
<jester-> salva e riavvia
<Tony__> sotto lp?
<crone> ciao jester scusa ma mi è saltata la corrente
<jester-> Tony__: e pure sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<acer__> sto cercando di giocare con wolfenstain3d solo che non mi funziona... chi mi da una mano?
<jester-> Tony__: e sotto
<jester-> !chat | acer__
<ubot-it> acer__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tony__> tony@tony-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon [sudo] password for tony:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 1 reinstallati, 0 da rimuovere e 8 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 148 kB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 0 B di spazio su disco. Scaricamento di:1 
<Tony__> che faccio adesso^
<jester-> s
<acer__> um sto cercandi di installare un gioco in ubuntu... dalla guida ufficiale solo che non funziona... questa è la pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Wolfenstein3D
<jester-> quando ha finito se hai salvato il file prova a riavviare
<jester-> !chat | acer__
<ubot-it> acer__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Tony__: anche sudo apt-get upgrade
<Matteo__> :jester mi hanno detto che il canale non è quello per segnalare un errore
<jester-> Matteo__: #ubuntu-it-doc
<tony___> jester
<tony___> niente da fare
<tony___> sempre schermata nera
<jester-> ati è una lotteria
<tony___> il 2d va
<jester-> eh userà vesa
<tony___> volevo provarlo al massimo questo sistema operativo
<tony___> ho modificato il file che mi hai detto ho scritto radeon sotto lp
<jester-> tony___: non è che hai doppia scheda
<tony___> no
<tony___> una sola
<tony___> ho una scheda di acquisizione ma la vede
<tony___> normalmente
<jester-> guarda in driver aggiuntivi
<tony___> mi dice neuun driver aggiuntivo
<jester-> se per caso vede un driver esterno
<tony___> niente da fare
<tony___> che faccio =(
<telnetter> jester
<telnetter> mi sa di aver capito un  po come devo fare
<telnetter> ma sto sistema xandros
<telnetter> e KDE
<jester-> tony___: non so chee altro dirti
<tony___> riproviamo a fare la procedura
<tony___> non ho fatto sudu upgrade però
<tony___> radeon lo devo scrivere sotto lp?
<jester-> tony___: al menu boot pigia e
<tony___> e dopo
<jester-> tony___: prova a mettere nomodeset dopo splash
<jester-> F10 per bootare
<telnetter> ?
<tony___> quando mi appare la scelta del boot
<tony___> se scego ubuntu o win7 schiaccio la e?
<jester-> tony___: si al menu grub
<jester-> parte su ubuntu
<tony___> e metto no nomodeset dopo splash?
<jester-> quindi editi pigiando e
<tony___> provo e ti dico
<telnetter> jester
<telnetter> ?
<telnetter> io come faccio
<telnetter> ma sto sistema xandros
<telnetter> e KDE
<jester-> telnetter:  a capire che casso vorresti fare
<telnetter> voglio instalare lubuntu
<telnetter> ho scaricato lo messo su usb
<telnetter> ma no mi fa il boot
<telnetter> al avvio anche se lo seleziono
<telnetter> xke e ancora il file .iso su la chiavetta
<telnetter> che i devo fare
<jester-> telnetter: ti conviene chiedere in #debian-it visto che xandros è debian derivata
<telnetter> aaa oke
<jester-> che ne so come è combinato per creare le usb
<telnetter> e come entro in questo canale
<telnetter> con /join °nome canale
<jester->  /j #debian-it
<telnetter> oke
<telnetter> grazie
<Iceman> Qualcuno sa come cambiare l'ordine di verifica del Bios?
<Iceman> Ho windows 8 (pre-installato) e riesco a entrare nel bios, disabilito i comandi per l'avvio rapido ma poi non so come fare
<tony__> jester
<tony__> ci sono riuscito con il nomodeset
<tony__> ma qui però mi dice sempre driver vesa 1
<cristian_c> Iceman, posta schermata
<tony__> esperienza standard
<Shielm> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu. Non mi monta l'hd esterno. Ecco uno screen: http://i39.tinypic.com/27zyd0m.jpg Grazie
<Iceman> non ho fatto screen
<Iceman> purtroppo
<cristian_c> Iceman, quali difficoltà riscontri?
<Iceman> quando vado nella sezione boot
<Iceman> non mi da opzioni di scelta
<Iceman> per l'ordine
<Iceman> c'è solo l'opzione di avvio rapido
<Iceman> e una di windows che però non so bene cosa sia
<Iceman> https://www.google.it/search?q=bios+windows+8&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=bfR7Ur_CJuKK4ASg94GwCg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643#es_sm=122&espv=210&q=bios+windows+8+asus&tbm=isch&facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=HKrZhy5vE6z57M%3A%3BRBtik2HVDaxL8M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.eightforums.com%252Fattachments%252Finstallation-setup%252F20621d1366551899-installing-error-samsung-np900x3d-usb-installing-asus-defaults2.png%3Bhttp%25
<Iceman> quello sotto la freccia è l'opzione che mi compare
<Shielm> Ho provato anche a fare come molti dicono. Cioè con la rimozione sicura su Windows e poi rimettere l'HD su ubuntu, ma niente. Su windows funziona bene
<tony__> jester-
<cristian_c> Shielm, è in raid?
<Iceman> comunque il file iso di Ubuntu è su una penna USB che contiene anche altri file (word o cartelle), può fare qualche differenza sul funzionamento della installazione?
<cristian_c> Iceman, non hai linkato un'immagine in particolare
<Iceman> lol, scusa http://www.eightforums.com/attachments/installation-setup/20621d1366551899-installing-error-samsung-np900x3d-usb-installing-asus-defaults2.png
<tony__> sti driver ati non ne vogliono sapere di partire
<cristian_c> Iceman, non devi semplicemente copiare il file .iso
<tony__> ho fatto il nomodeset ed è partito ubuntu senza recovery mode
<tony__> ma l'accelleratore grafico mi funziona lo stesso?
<cristian_c> !uefi | Iceman
<ubot-it> Iceman: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Shielm> scusa, ho problemi di connessione
<Iceman> non riesco ad accedere al boot della periferica
<Iceman> non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<Shielm> conosci una soluzione?
<cristian_c> Iceman, aspetta, ma c'è una scheda Boot
<cristian_c> Shielm, è in raid?
<Iceman> la scheda c'è, ma non dice niente
<cristian_c> Iceman, posta schermata
<Iceman> basta fare lo screen quando sono nel bios?
<cristian_c> Iceman, fai foto
<Shielm> cristian_c, si. E' un vecchio hd (2-3 anni fa) da 1TB
<Iceman> ok
<cristian_c> Shielm, credo il problema sia quello
<Shielm> cristian_c, quindi non si può fare niente?
<cristian_c> Shielm, dovresti montarlo come si monta un raid
<Shielm> cristian_c, come si fa? E poi ora che ci penso, in effetti un altro hd non in raid funziona
<cristian_c> Shielm, con mdadm
<cristian_c> !info mdadm
<ubot-it> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-5ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<cristian_c> Shielm, leggi la documentazione
<cristian_c> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Shielm> cristian_c, ok. Grazie infinite, provo
<Shielm> cristian_c, ma si perdono i dati?
<cristian_c> Shielm, a montarlo?
<Shielm> cristian_c, dice di creare una partizione. E di solito si perdono i dati per gli hd esterni
<Shielm> anzi no, ho sbagliato, ma riguardo l'operazione di mount non trovo nulla (o almeno credo)
<Shielm> cristian_c, scusa ma sono da poco nel mondo ubuntu
<Iceman> http://i41.tinypic.com/302s9dg.jpg    http://i41.tinypic.com/15s8wnb.jpg non so se si riesce a capire cosa sta scritto
<cristian_c> Shielm, per montare raid devi usare mdadm
<cristian_c> Iceman, non si capisce niente così postata
<Iceman> la prima è  la schermata del boot
<Iceman> il fast boot è disabilitato
<cristian_c> Iceman, eh, se riesci anche a mostrarla tutta e a girarla, è meglio
<cristian_c> evita torcicollo
<Shielm> cristian_c, quale fra questi? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6378365/
<cristian_c> Shielm, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Shielm, poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Shielm
<ubot-it> Shielm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shielm> cristian_c, ecco a te http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6378402/
<Shielm> cristian_c, scusa ancora problemi di connessione. Quindi?
<Shielm> cristian_c, ti avevo scritto il log del comando sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Shielm, dovrebbe essere sdf, giusto?
<Toldo> ciao ragazzi sono damiano e volevo sapere se in ubuntu server si può integrare la parte grafica
<Shielm> cristian_c, si esatto
<cristian_c> Toldo, ubuntu server è la distro senza interfaccia grafica
<Toldo> si ma facendo stratx non dovrebbe partire
<Toldo> ?
<cristian_c> Shielm, che tipo di raid è?
<cristian_c> Toldo, se non hai interfaccia grafica, cosa deve partire?
<Shielm> cristian_c, questo non lo so. Come lo faccio a trovare?
<Toldo> no è per sapere, perchè se ci fosse mi sarebbe utile perchè sarebbe meno un casino. mi serve solo all'inizio per sistemari i file
<cristian_c> Shielm, eh, ma il raid  non l'hai fatto tu?
<cristian_c> Toldo, ma installa la distro da cd minimale
<Shielm> cristian_c, no. Io pensavo intendessi multi disco. Forse è cosi di fabbrica
<cristian_c> Shielm, dovresti saperlo tu che tipo di raid è
<Toldo> cristian_c, ok va bene grazie :) domani rimetto le mani sul pc e nel caso chiedo aiuto di nuovo ;) grazie ancora :)
<Shielm> cristian_c, non lo ho fatto io il raid
<cristian_c> !minimale | segui questa guida, Toldo
<ubot-it> segui questa guida, Toldo: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<cristian_c> Shilconsiglio di domandare prima a chi te l'ha dato
<cristian_c> *Shielm
<Shielm> cristian_c, me lo hanno regalato, questo è il problema. Vabè, vorrà dire che trasferirò i dati da un disco all'altro e uso quello che funziona. (mi serve vorrei compilare una rom android, e repo di solito sono di 40GB)
<sergios> salve a tutti! mi compaiono degli errori all'avvio del sistema, come faccio a reperire i log? sto leggendo dalla wiki ma mi districo...
<sergios> *non mi districo
<cristian_c> Shielm, è importante capire di che raid si tratta e se ci sono dati dentro
<cristian_c> Shielm, ti consiglio di studiare come funziona un raid, se non lo conosci
<cristian_c> sergios, dove compaiono questi errori?
<sergios> mi compare un messaggio in una finestra all'avvio del sistema dopo che inserisco la password utente al caricamento del sistema
<sergios> che recita più o meno "errore di sistema" al prossimo riavvio lo "fotografo"
<sergios> anzi lo faccio subito! atra un po'
<AlexDroid00> cristian_c, scrivo da cell visto che la connessione oggi proprio non ne vuole sapere. Provo a trovarlo, intanto non posso non ringraziarti per tutti quello che hai fatto. Grazie infinite. A presto
<sergios> cristian_c ecco gli errori che mi compaiono appena avvio il sistema http://imagebin.org/276117
<sergios> (li ho spalmati io sulla scrivania)
<blacklist> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> sergios, hai pacioccato con l'so?
<eagle2> sera
<eagle2> a tutti
<blacklist> ciao eagle2
<eagle2> sono riuscito a ripristinare ubu tramite grub rescue   miracolo!!!!!
<blacklist> wewewe complimenti
<eagle2> tramite wiki ubuntu
<blacklist> e da molto che usi linux eagle2
<blacklist> ?
<eagle2> gia avevo pensato di formattare tutto, invece la soluzione c'è
<sergios> cristian_c con la scheda video -.-' ho attivato i driver della ati radeon ma poi ho scelto di ritornare agli xorg ma l'ho sempre fatto dalle opzioni disponibili nei drive aggiuntivi
<eagle2> blacklist, dal 13.04  praticamente d' aprile
<blacklist> sergios,  anche se i drivers ati portano qualche bug
<cristian_c> sergios, da quanto riscontri il problema? Che è successo?
<eagle2> ma sono con la 12.04.3 lts al momento
<blacklist> ottima io preferisco sempre LTS
<eagle2> me l'hanno consigliata i ragazzi che ho incontrato al linux day
<eagle2> il 26 ottobre
<blacklist> sai la differenza ?
<eagle2> certo, è supportata x 5 anni ed è + stabile
<eagle2> x sapere le cose su linux, vado googlando di qua e di la
<blacklist> come stabilità per me non cambia molto la cosa buona hai un supporto x 5 anni
<blacklist> e no per 6 mesi o x 9
<sergios> blacklist, cristian_c prima sono passato ai driver ati fglrx-update ma non ha risolto i miei problemi di surriscaldamento, così sono passato agli fglrx e da qui sono cominciati i messaggi di errore.ieri ho deciso di ritornare agli xorg e ho seguito la procedura indicata nella wiki per il risparmio energetico
<eagle2> cmq, linux i vrus li prende pure
<cristian_c> sergios, posta il link alla wiki
<sergios> cristian_c http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<blacklist> sergios,  hai fatto un po di giri di drivers il problema era il surriscaldamento ?
<sergios> si
<cristian_c> sergios, prova a vedere a cosa si riferiscono quei messaggi
<eagle2> blacklist, tu da quanto tempo usi linux ?
<sergios> cristian_c avevo le ventole sempre al max, adesso quando il computer non fa operazioni si calmano ma appena faccio anche operazioni semplici partono seppur meno rispetto a prima
<blacklist> sergios, prova questa soluzione http://pandafunk.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/risolvere-il-problema-di.html
<cristian_c> sergios, quale kernel?
<sergios> cristian_c come faccio a districarmi nei log per cercare a cosa si riferiscono gli errori?
<blacklist> eagle2,  io lo uso da 7 anni
<cristian_c> !chat | blacklist, non postare link esterni a ubuntu in canale
<ubot-it> blacklist, non postare link esterni a ubuntu in canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blacklist> perdonami cristian_c
<sergios> cristian_c 3.11.0-11-lowlatency
<eagle2> blacklist, mi arrendo!!! bandiera bianca
<cristian_c> sergios, quindi, hai editato il file /etc/default/grub?
<eagle2> scusate, qui è il supporto tecnico
<sergios> blacklist eagle2 c'è anche la chat privata :P
<sergios> blacklist adesso leggo il link che mi hai consigliato
<eagle2> in query?
<sergios> cristian_c si l'ho editato apparentemente senza problemi, dato che questi messaggi mi comparivano già da prima che tornassi agli xorg e quindi modificare il file grub
<sergios> eagle2 basta fare tasto destro sul nome con cui vuoi chattare e cliccare open dialog window
<cristian_c> sergios, quindi, lo stesso problema sia con file editato che con file ripristinato?
<sergios> cristian_c l'unica cosa che è migliorata con file editato è stato che a computer inattivo le ventole calano quasi spegnendosi, mentre ad uso normale paiono leggermente più basse
<sergios> cristian_c prima erano a mille!
<sergios> ps: esiste un monitor per temperatura dei processori ventole ecc
<cristian_c> sergios, ok, quindi l'opzione funge
<cristian_c> sergios,i messaggi erano precedenti alla modifica del file?
<sergios> cristian_c si ma non risolve del tutto
<cristian_c> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<sergios> critian_c si, precedenti
<cristian_c> !lm-sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lm-sensors'
<cristian_c> sergios, cos'altro hai fatto?
<sergios> cristian_c aggiornamenti di sistema consigliati
<sergios> cristian_c probabile che gli aggiornamenti fossero legati ai driver ati???
<sergios> !lm_sensor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lm_sensor'
<sergios> cristian_c sto installando lm_sensor :)
<cristian_c> sergios, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> sergios, tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> sergios, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<sergios> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6378733/
<cristian_c> sergios, ci credo, usi repo di quantal
<sergios> cristian_c intendi per installare lm sensor?
<cristian_c> sergios, no, hai dei repo di quantal in sources.list
<cristian_c> sergios, potrebbe essere la causa dei tuoi problemi
<sergios> cristian_c si, quando ho installato wine ho messo dei repo esterni ma pensavo di averli tolti con purge
<cristian_c> sergios, non mi riferisco ai ppa di wine
<sergios> cristian_c allora potrebbe essere riguardo all'installazione di google earth che tralaltro non funziona!
<cristian_c> sergios, no, hai aggiunto i partner di quantal
<eagle2> con "alien" si può convertire un file .run in .deb?
<sergios> cristian_c non so quando, come e soprattutto perchè! -.-'
<tony__> ancora problemi
<cristian_c> sergios, disattivali
<cristian_c> sergios, non so perchè, ma hai disattivato anche gli extras
<sergios> cristian_c non so come ma riesco sempre a fare dei gran casini ^.^
<tony__> driver scheda video ati
<tony__> help meeeee
<sergios> tony__ ben venuto nel club "ATI trouble"
<tony__> grazie sergio
<tony__> sergios
<tony__> ho problemi con i driver
<tony__> appena avvio ubuntu dal boot dopo che metto la password appare solo la schermata nera
<tony__> mentre se vado in modalità recovery
<tony__> va ma in 2d
<tony__> aiutoooo
<tony__> qualcuno può aiutarmi sui driver delle schede video ati
<tony__> buonasera a tutti
<tony__> qualcuno può aiutarmi sui driver della scheda video ati ?
<jester-> tony__: hai una scheda non linux digeribile
<tony__> jester
<tony__> grazie della risposta
<tony__> cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> tony__: non ci si puo inventare un driver cosi
<tony__> una ati hd 3450
<tony__> ma usandolo con il nomodeset mi funziona lo stesso l'accelleratore grafico 3d
<jester-> tony__: potresti provare a installare il driver propritario da sito amd ma non mi prtendo responsabilità
<tony__> ma lo scarico solo .run
<eagle2> mi potete dire se questo comando è giusto:  sudo chmod a+rwx pacchetto.sh/run
<jester-> tony__: ha detto qualche ora fa di avere lo schremo nero e che partiva da revory col vesa o ricordo male
<cristian_c> eagle2, eh, dipende dal contesto, ad occhio no
<tony__> si si
<tony__> ancora e vesa 1
<jester-> tony__: col vesa non c'è nessun 3d
<jester-> manco a pagarlo
<tony__> uffy cosa faccio adesso
<tony__> io volevo vedere
<tony__> mi hanno raccontato che il 3d è stupendo
<eagle2> nella fine .sh/run    va bene così, o si deve fare .sh o .run?
<tony__> sul sistema
<tony__> jester?
<jester-> tony__: la tua scheda è full supported dal radeon mica la conti giusta
<jester-> tony__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<eagle2> va bene questa guida: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6378908/
<jester-> tony__: quindi o hai pacioccato o usi ubuntu travo
<tony__> io scarico i driver dal sito poi li estraggo e gli dico installa ma non fa nulla
<tony__> uso il 13.10 scaricato tramite io da qui
<jester-> leggi le guide
<jester-> tony__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jester-> leggi
<jester-> la tua scheda va di serie
<jester-> se a te non va porta il pc a far benedire
<tony__> ma su windows va da dio
<jester-> anche su ubuntu va da dio
<tony__> ora provo sta guida e ti dico cosa mi dice
<jester-> a patto di non taroccare e usare ubuntu doc
<tony__> ok?
<jester-> vedi te qui ufficialmente no si puo fare altro
<tony__> tony@tony-desktop:~$ sudo update-pciids #optional command, requires internet [sudo] password for tony:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for tony:  Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2013-11-05 03:15:01 tony@tony-desktop:~$
<tony__> jester
<jester-> Fully Supported
<eagle2> qualcuno ha una risposta se va bene questa guida?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6378908/
<jester-> Radeon HD 3410/3430/3450/3470/3650/3670
<tony__> si la supporta
<jester-> eagle2: è canonica
<tony__> ma i driver come li installo allora
<jester-> tony__: ma a te non va
<tony__> io sono nuovo
<eagle2> ho scaricato i driver della scheda video rilasciati ieri, è sono in .run
<tony__> queste sono le mie prime ore su ubuntu
<jester-> tony__: è supportata dla driver di serie
<jester-> radeon
<eagle2> jester-, canonica?
<sergios> cristian_c scusa lo stand-by... dicevamo: come faccio ad riattivare gli extras (ps cosa sono?) e disattivare il repo di quantal?
<jester-> tony__: scommetto che usi la live va
<jester-> sergios: = usuale
<tony__> jester
<eagle2> canonical !
<tony__> praticamente il file che mi ha estratto e .run
<jester-> comando per dare i permessi di esecuzione e comando di esecuzione comuni a tutte le bash
<jester-> tony__: eddai
<tony__> che devo fare
<tony__> asp
<cristian_c> sergios, commenti le righe che vuoi disattivare e decommenti quelle che vuoi riattivare
<jester-> tony__: la scheda è supportata certificata dal kernel ubuntu, quindi argomento chiuso
<tony__> ok
<tony__> grazie per l'aiuto
<tony__> e scusa l'ignoranza
<sergios> cristian_c jester- abbiate pasienza ma mi mancano le basi! vi riferite al pastebin di prima?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<tony__> mi spiegate la procedura da installare per i driver ati?
<tony__> non trovo nulla
<jester-> sul sito c'è un'ottima guida e non si danno consigli che con buona probabilità sminchiano la distro
<jester-> fai un ripristino che va tutto aposto piuttosto
<jester-> !ripristino | tony__
<ubot-it> tony__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<tony__> sono 3 volte che reinstallo ubuntu dall'inizio
<sergios> tony__ adesso oltre ai problemi con le ati cin unisce anche il ripristino (che pare comunque una cosa piuttosto fattibile) :P
<tony__> il ripristino l'ho fatto 2 ore fà
<tony__> lo sò come si fa
<tony__> il problema è che ho scaricato i driver dal sito ati
<tony__> li estraggo ma sono formato .run
<jester-> tony__: ancora?
<tony__> e me li fa aprire solo con  gedit
<cristian_c> tony__, scheda video?
<sergios> tony qui in chat mi si consigliava di gestire i driver dalle opzioni presenti su impostazioni/software e aggiornamenti/driver aggiuntivi (su xfce)
<jester-> cristian_c: lascia perdere che è evidente che trolla
<tony__> hd 3450 ati
<cristian_c> tony__, probabilmente, amd ha tolto il supporto ai driver closed
<cristian_c> e quindi ti ciucci gli open, oppure cambi scheda
<tony__> quindi non è problema di scheda
<tony__> ma di driver della ati
<cristian_c> no, è un problema di shceda
<tony__> che non concede più
<jester-> tony__: sei capace di leggere o sei come il caabinire che scrive e basta
<cristian_c> tony__, nel senso che la tua scheda è troppo vecchia per amd
<jester-> cosa leggi qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jester-> parte fully supported
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, non accetta che amd dia supporto solo alle schede nuove
<jester-> o ci prendi per quelli che vengono giu dalla montagna con la piena
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto ci sono gli open
<jester-> e gli open vanno benissimo per le supportate
<jester-> che sono tante
<jester-> ma se uno trolla non c'è verso
<cristian_c> beh, diciamo che non c'è altro, o quello o uno si attacca al tram
<jester-> Radeon HD 3410/3430/3450/3470/3650/3670
<jester-> piu chiaro di cosi, assieme una po di altre dozzine
<tony__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=RestrictedDrivers%2FATI
<jester-> tony__: argomento chiuso
<jester-> se continui ti banno
<sergios> grazie di tutto, come sempre! per stasera chiudo, sono cotto!
<eagle2> ho questo errore chi mi può aiutare? http://imagebin.org/276124
<cristian_c> eagle2, i driver proprietari attivali da driver aggiuntivi
<eagle2> dove si attivano i PPA
<cristian_c> no
<eagle2> dove si aggiorna il software?
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> eagle2: .run nvidia è veleno in ubuntu
<cristian_c> eagle2, in Software e aggiornamenti
<eagle2> sono i driver della scheda video!!!!!
<jester-> eagle2: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> se mettete u ìn sistema diverso da winz e andare a spanne durate poco
<eagle2> jester-, li ho scaricati dal sito uff.
<jester-> eagle2: madu non vanno bene ci sono gli stessi gia pronti nei repo
<eagle2> .run è un estensione come le altre!!
<jester-> eagle2: sei socio di tony__ ?
<jester-> eagle2: sudo software-properties-gtk  attivalo li il driver
<eagle2> ci sono
<jester-> attiva il 304
<eagle2> non riesco a visualizzarli
<eagle2> il sudo l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> eagle2, che scheda è?
<jester-> eagle2:  sudo software-properties-gtk cosa è uscito
<eagle2> la schermata degli aggiornamenti
<jester-> eagle2: una finestra coi driver nvidia
<jester-> non sono aggiornamenti
<jester-> clicca e evideenzia il 304 poi clicca attiva
<eagle2> non vedo nessun 304
<cristian_c> eagle2, che scheda è?
<jester-> fai una foto al desktopcpl tasto stamp e postala
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> eagle2: clicca che sotto vedi la descrizione
<eagle2> http://imagebin.org/276125
<jester-> sbagliato io
<eagle2> col sudo software-properties-gtk mi esce questo
<jester-> eagle2: sudo jockey-gtk
<eagle2> ricerca driver disponibili.......
<eagle2> sta cercando ancora
<eagle2> http://imagebin.org/276126
<jester-> eagle2: apri altro terminale
<jester-> eagle2: lspci | grep -i vga
<eagle2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6379220/
<cristian_c> eagle2, assai vecchia
<eagle2> anno 2008
<cristian_c> eagle2, come puoi pretendere che nvidia la supporti ancora?
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> eagle2: clicca sul 304 e poi su attiva
<eagle2> cmq, sul sito ufficiale c'è ancora!!
<jester-> eagle2: sperando che funzi altromenti lo dovrai disarrivare e attivare il 173 che andra al minimo
<cristian_c> eagle2, ok, ma quale release di ubuntu?
<eagle2> la 12.04.3 LTS
<jester-> allora va bene il 304
<eagle2> http://www.nvidia.it/download/driverResults.aspx/69537/it
<jester-> eagle2: attiva il 304
<jester-> e 4
<cristian_c> eagle2, non si fa riferimento a versione del kernel e di x.org supportati dai driver
<jester-> poi manco compila per versione gcc
<cristian_c> eagle2, quindi, o segui ciò che dice jester, o se non li trovi accetta il fatto che il supporto è stato interrotto dalla casa madre
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-08
<eagle2> su prodotti supportati guardate, GeForce 9M Series (Notebooks):
<cristian_c> eagle2, non si fa riferimento a versione del kernel e di x.org supportati dai driver
<jester-> eagle2: e 5 attiva il 304
<cristian_c> jester-, è record di menefreghismo
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> sa di compagno di merende
<eagle2> il 304 sta scaricando
<eagle2> sta installando i driver 304
<eagle2> devo riavviare !!!!!
<jester-> finito riavvia
<eagle2> cristian_c è andato via!
<jester-> eagle2: lsmod | grep nvidia
<eagle2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6379295/
<eagle2> a cosa serve questo comando?
<jester-> a posto il driver è in uso
<eagle2> jester-, grazie!
<jester-> prossima volta chiedi prima di installare qualcosa esterna ai repo
<eagle2> questo scaricato no va bene:NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run
<jester-> no
<jester-> per ubuntu sono installati in modo diverso
<eagle2> infatti c'è sempre qualcuno/a che sa meglio di me
<eagle2> d'aprile uso linux
<eagle2> però me l'ha cavicchio
<eagle2> googlo molto x trovare il problema
<jester-> ma pare che non hai ancora cpaito cosa siano i repo
<jester-> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<eagle2> krabador, ciao
<eagle2> krabador, stasera mi è successo un grub rescue, mi era seccata l'anima!!  sono riuscito  ripristinare tutto da wiki ubuntu
<krabador> bene
<krabador> eagle2, la procedura per ripristinare grub, è abbastanza a scanso di equivoci
<krabador> come sta andando adesso?
<marius> ciao a tutti
<marius> mi
<Guest30497> serve una mano x kali linux,ho installato kali da pendrive ma quando accedo da grub dopo il login mi chiede root, e nn so che mettere x entrare
<Guest30497> su kali
<Guest30497> rispndetemi please
<eagle2> krabador, dicevi a me?
<krabador> Guest30497, non si fa assistenza a kali linux qui
<krabador> Guest30497, puoi provare a vedere se nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat, ci sia qualcuno, ma è difficile a quest'ora, che sappia risponderti
<eagle2> Guest30497, hai sbagliato stanza, è meglio che scappi
<krabador> eagle2, beh, sei tu quello di grub, no?
<eagle2> si, su ubuntu no su kali
<eagle2> entrano con la webchat è vogliono assistenza su cose impossibili
<krabador> eagle2, domandare è lecito , rispondere è cortesia, perseverare è diabolicamente trool
<krabador> troll
<eagle2> krabador, mi trolli
<krabador> io ?
<eagle2> troll
<eagle2> l'hai scritto
<krabador> se leggi attentamente non ti ho riferito nulla
<eagle2> di
<eagle2> quello che ho capito che persevero
<eagle2> <krabador> eagle2, domandare è lecito , rispondere è cortesia, perseverare è diabolicamente trool
<eagle2> <krabador> troll
<krabador> "entrano con la webchat è vogliono assistenza su cose impossibili"
<krabador> rispondevo a questo
<eagle2> si xkè kali non è un OS tradizionale
<eagle2> è come il bt r3
<eagle2> BT5 R3
<eagle2> notte a tutti
<micomef> Ciao ho un problema con i'linstallazione di xubuntu 13.10 in dual boot con win
<micomef> qualcuno mi aiuta x favore?
<micomef> *
<richardfell> Hello a tutti
<richardfell> spieggo ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu 13.10, praticamente lo devo installar in dualboot con win8 ma quando avvio xubuntu da pendrive quand chiede se installare xubuntu a fianco a win mi dice che sul computer non c'è nessun sistem e quindi cancella disco e install xubuntu
<richardfell> che devo fare
<richardfell> -.-
<richardfell> x vi prego aiutatemi sono pieno di dubbi
<richardfell> spiego meglio su altri computer quadn installav xubuntu mi chiedeva se metterlo a fianco a win o cancellare disco e inst solo xubuntu ma adesso mi dice che nel computer non è presente nessun sistem e quindi mi dice cancella inter disco e install xubunt, ps win mi serve x certi programi che non sono convrtibili con x
<richardfell> che faccio
<richardfell> s
<richardfell> s
<weltall> alle 6 di mattina XD
<akis24> giorno
<manuel> ciao raga
<manuel> sho un problema con xubuntu 13.10
<manuel> mi spiego meglio
<manuel> ho messo xubuntu su un pc fisso senza scheda di rete che perciò rete va con un adattatore, preciso che nella macchina ho formattato win x meterre xubuntu nell'inter hd
<manuel> fatto sta che non riesco a configurare la mia rete wireless, vissto che il cd driver dell'adattore e solo x microsoft
<manuel> cosa posso fare?
<manuel> f
<akis24> manuel: aspettare qualcuno esperto che possa aiutarti ancora è presto :)
<manuel> -.-
<manuel> ok mentre attendo provo a scaricare i driver del modello dell'adattatore x vedere se ci sono x linux
<manuel> xd
<akis24> manuel:  adattatore usb  che modello e marca ?
<manuel> belkin play n600
<manuel> db wifi
<manuel> s
<akis24> manuel:  nell'attesa vediamo che dice questo dal terminale  sudo lsusb  e metti output  su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuel> s
<manuel> adesso sono con pc di mio padre
<manuel> che è un Microsoft schifoso
<akis24> manuel: dovrai averlo acceso il pc serve avere le risposte del sistema per capire il problema
<manuel> avvio
<manuel> OK
<manuel> che devo fare
<manuel> s
<akis24> manuel:  dovresti mettere adattatore su pc da controllare ... per provare
<akis24> manuel: comunque il comando da terminale è  sudo lsusb
<akis24> manuel: e poi incollare il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuel> ci provo
<manuel> fatto ma come faccio a incollare i risultati se non ho rete
<manuel> s
<akis24> manuel: infatti è un problema ...
<manuel> ci sei
<manuel> se te li scrivo a mano
<manuel> che dici
<akis24> manuel: no troppo lungo credo il testo
<manuel> 7 stringhe
<manuel> scrivo in pvt
<manuel> se vuoi
<manuel> s
<manuel> s
<akis24> manuel:  copia su un file testo e poi dal pc che usi fai la procedura per mettere su pastebin
<manuel> ci provo
<akis24> d'accordo manuel
<glpiana> ola
<ExPBoy> Buongiorno ne
<ninoni> Carissimi, buon dì
<ninoni> per chi conosce samba volevo fare una domandina, samba4 è stabile? leggevo sui wiki che gestisce i controller di dominio, mi stavo chiedendo se per un ufficio di rete mista si poteva usere!
<akis24> ninoni:  se è nei repo ufficiali sara' stabile certo
<ninoni> ho provato a fare l'installazione, mi diceva sperimentale, sfortunatamente poi ha avuto problemi e l'installazione si è fermata
<ninoni> quindi ho desistito
<akis24> ninoni: usa la versione presente nei repo
<ninoni> ok grazie!!
<akis24> di nulla
<bau-> ciao a tutti, sto accedendo alla partizione di windows da ubuntu, sono nel desktop, c'è un modo per entrare nel cestino di windows?
<jester-> a saper4 dove è
<jester-> sapere
<bau-> io sono nella directory dell'utente/Desktop
<bau-> e su windows ci sarebbe la cartella col cestino, ma nn la vedo
<home_> salve a tutti
<home_> è possibile con ubuntu condividere il desktop remoto
<jester-> bau-: di nome dovrebbe fare RECYCLER
<home_> in multi utenza e in wan?
<jester-> home_: sero che si
<jester-> certo
<jester-> serve protocollo vnc su tutti i pc e poi configurare vino desktop remoto
<home_> ok
<bau-> jester-, forse l'ho trovata, anche se nn è nel desktop e tutti i file hanno nomi strani
<home_> mi spiego meglio
<home_> ho un pc in ufficio... vorrei accedere in modalità desktop da casa... in più se un mio collega volesse fare lo stesso contemporaneamente è possibile?
<home_> in multi utenza
<home_> io con il mio c
<home_> io con il mio account e lui con il suo (scusate ma la tastiera mi fa brutti scherzi)
<ExPBoy> bau-, per visualizzare la cartella RECYCLER devi andare nella visualizzazione cartelle nascoste
<home_> spero di essere stato chiaro :)... non mi è facile spiegare cosa vorrei fare
<ExPBoy> bau-, naturalmente se hai più utenti hai anche più cartelle RECYCLER
<ExPBoy> (ma siamo nel canale di supporto di win?)
<bau-> ExPBoy, ho già messo visualizzazione delle cartelle nascoste, ma nn la vede per quello chiedevo
<ExPBoy> bau-, devi farlo da windows
<jester-> home_: si usa l'ip e serve xvnc4viewer  per winz non ricordo come si chaima
<jester-> chiama
<bau-> ExPBoy, eh il problema è che windows nn va per quello cercavo di recuperare i file da ubuntu
<ExPBoy> bau-, siamo OT
<home_> non per windows
<home_> ubuntu
<jester-> bau su ##windows  lo sanno di sicuro
<jester-> home_: xvnc4viewer  installa il procollo vnc che userai cin vino + ip scheda o internet
<bau-> sanno come accedere al cestino di windows da ubuntu? nn credo, cmq provo
<jester-> bau-:  ti fai dire ove minghia sta
<jester-> se nomini linux ti bannano
<jester-> digli che accedi da un altro winz che hai attaccato l'hd su altro pc
<jester-> serve l'inglese
<ExPBoy> sta in c: solo che è nascosta
<jester-> linux la dovrebbe vedere
<ExPBoy> ora provo da ubuntu a vederla se si può (mai fatto)
<home_> mi spiego: immaginiamo un pc con installato ubuntu... dove ci sono creati due account. ovviamente si può accedere contemporaneamente con tutti e due, però posso usarlo uno la volta... nel mio caso vorrei condividere un solo pc e far lavorare due persone contemporaneamente con l'
<bau-> si allora è quella che dicevo io in c:\$Reciclebin
<jester-> home_: impostazioni di vino
<bau-> solo che ha tutti i file rinominati in modo assurdo e altri che nn so cosa siano
<bau-> grazie a tutti
<home_> qundi si può? bene bene provo dopo allora grazie
<home_> anzi provo subito
<home_> nelle impostazioni nn c'è la possibilità di condividere con più utenti
<ExPBoy> home_, ma che devi fare una videoconferenza o condividere il desktop?
<home_> per essere il più chiaro possibile...
<home_> immagina il tuo pc con ubuntu e due utenze in locale...
<ExPBoy> home_, a me interessa il risultato che vuoi avere
<ExPBoy> e se poi posso ti aiuto
<home_> ok
<home_> :)
<ExPBoy> altrimenti ci meniamo il can pe rl'aia
<home_> gestione del desktop remoto in multi utenza (contemporaneamente).. esempio:pc ubuntu server in ufficio, io a casa mia e un altra persona a casa sua che possiamo contemporaneamente usarebil pc ubuntu che è in ufficio
<ExPBoy> home_, io farei semplicemente una rete
<ExPBoy> pc in ufficio server
<home_> ok
<home_> poi
<ExPBoy> poi dai accesso ai due utenti
<home_> hai presente i server farm?
<ExPBoy> home_, non vedo dove sia il problema
<home_> aspetta... forse nn sono stato chiaro... immaginalo in rete lan
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> cambi obiettivo ogni 2 minuti
<ExPBoy> o non sai cosa vuoi o stai perdendo tempo
<home_> nn è che cambio obbiettivo
<jester-> home_: hai installato il prorotocollo vnc?
<home_> ultimo tentativo... :)
<home_> su
<home_> si
<jester-> su tutti i pc?
<home_> io riesco a gestire in remoto il pc
<home_> si
<home_> anche il mio collega
<home_> ma stiamo usando lo stesso desktop
<jester-> in vino scegli protocollo vnc assegna una pass e usa ip eth
<home_> quindi sensono collegato io lui non puo
<jester-> o nome pc
<ExPBoy> eh ma non capisco cosa voglia fare lui
<jester-> collegato dove
<home_> se io sono collegato in remoto e sto utilizzando per esempio openoffice... lui se volesse fare la stessa cosa nellonstesso momento nn può perchè risulta già in uso la condivisione desktop
<jester-> home_: siete in lan?
<home_> s
<home_> si
<jester-> altrimnti serve la porta non ricordo quale aperta su ip della eth
<jester-> home_: lo sai l'ip delle scheda di rete dell'altro pc?
<home_> si
<jester-> home_: èure l'latro vino deve essere configutato
<home_> jester-, se io nn sto utilizzando l'sltro riesce
<jester-> home_: logico che vino deve essere aprto
<jester-> aperto*
<home_> certo
<home_> ok
<home_> per focalizzare la mia esigenza devi un attimo seguirmi :)
<home_> ubuntu permette di avere più utenti... giusto?
<jester-> home_: bisogna configurare il client e provare
<jester-> home_: tutti gli user hanno una pass
<home_> ok
<home_> benissimo
<jester-> è comunque questione di configurazione del client
<home_> ora vorrei fare la stessa cosa però in remoto
<home_> o in lan
<home_> quindi: un server e più client
<jester-> in lan le porte sono tutte a perte salvo diverse impostazione del sysadmin
<home_> in acesso remoto
<home_> e come se volessi farti collegare sul mio pc condividendoti un desktop in accesso remoto senza dover uscire io
<home_> troppo complicato?
<jester-> è comunque questione di configurazione del client  se lo permette
<jester-> mica serve la palla di vetro o la forza del pensiero
<jester-> collegati con ip scheda e vedi che succede
<jester-> home_: per logica si connette all'user in uso
<home_> l'ho fatto
<home_> si collega
<jester-> se un user non è in uso come fa a connettersi se non esiste
<home_> fa 'accesso
<jester-> home_: adesso tu sei per es user pirillo e si connette la desk di pirillo
<home_> ok
<jester-> gli altri sticass coglionazzo etc etc è come se non esistessero
<home_> giusto
<jester-> dal tuo desk vedrai la loro home
<home_> giusto
<home_> però
<home_> se faccio cambio utente
<home_> io sono sempre attivo
<jester-> eh devi cambiare user
<home_> no
<home_> l'user è sempre attivo
<jester-> home_: la logica questra è
<jester-> home_: e come lo cambi l'user
<jester-> max fai sessione ospite
<jester-> UN user è attivo
<jester-> home_: per usare sticass devi terminare la sessione pirillo e rientrare come sticass
<home_> non è vero
<jester-> ma va
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> spiegami come lo cambi
<ExPBoy> home_, si spiegalo anche a me che sono curioso
<jester-> a meno che siamo rimasti indietro
<ExPBoy> un piede in due scarpe?
<jester-> anche in 3 o 4 con quel sistema
<ExPBoy> si ma cambiando scarpa
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> non piede
<jester-> se è larga va bene se è stretta so cazzi
<home_> ahahahahaha
<home_> avete finito
<home_> ahahahah
<ExPBoy> noi?
<jester-> apspettimao che ci impari
<home_> il concetto è server client
<jester-> che centra
<home_> scusami...
<ExPBoy> e ma tu stai parlando di desk remoto
<home_> dove lavoro io
<jester-> non esiste usare due user contemporaneamente su un desktop linux
<home_> quindi
<jester-> home_: stai usando un pc desktop linux come user o no
<ExPBoy> -.-
<home_> si come user
<jester-> home_: e il collega immagino purte
<jester-> pure
<home_> si
<jester-> spiegami come fate avere up due o tre account utente
<home_> io ho il mionuser e lui il suo
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> home_: quindida remoto accedi al desk dell'user che in quel momento usa il pc
<jester-> stop
<home_> esatto
<jester-> e allora che centrano gli altri eventuali user con accoiunt sullo stesso pc
<jester-> account*
<ubu_> ciao
<jester-> è come se non ci fossero
<ubu_> vorrei sapere come si fa ad installre una scheda video ati radeon su ubuntu
<ubu_> ?
<home_> se nn fossimo in remoto... io cambierei utente e userei il mio
<home_> in quel momento
<ubu_> precisamente è un ati radeon 9250 o 9200
<home_> il suo user è ancora connesso
<home_> infatti
<jester-> home_: mi pare normale che no puoi canbiare user sull'altro pc da remoto
<jester-> come dai termina sessino si sconnette
<home_> ferma tutto
<ubu_> questa chat cosa comprende?
<jester-> home_: cosa c'è da fermare il remoto lo fai con gli user in uso e basta
<jester-> ubu_: assistenza su problemi sistema ubuntu
<jester-> quantomeno ci si prova
<ubu_> jester cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> ubu_: le ati se non sei rognato, salvo le nuove,  funzano di serie col driver open radeon
<ubu_> nella versione 13.04 non me lo installa ho provato
<jester-> ubu_ è gia instalalto
<ubu_> dovrei provare con la 12?
<home_> quindi non si può usare un pc ubuntu con due utenti contemporaneamente? giusto?
<jester-> ubu_: risoluzione va bene?
<jester-> ubu_: apri un terminale
<ubu_> no assolutamente
<ubu_> va a scatti
<ubu_> ed è lentissimo
<ubu_> adesso sono su win
<home_> grazie
<jester-> home_: neanche su altri sistemi è possibile
<jester-> che senso avrebbe
<ubu_> jester può essere un problema della versione nuova?
<ubu_> che hanno cambiato qualcosa?
<jester-> ubu_:  hai doppia scheda per caso?
<ubu_> per le ati?
<ubu_> no è solo una
<home_> ok
<ubu_> se la tolgo lo schermo fa nero
<home_> grazie di nuovo
<jester-> ubu_: guarda in driver aggiuntivi se per caso necessita i un driver propriertario
<ubu_> il file è .run , allora ho premuto tasto destro sul file e gli ho dato file eseguibile
<ubu_> +di installazione+
<jester-> ubu_: devi dare lspci per vedere se hai doppia scheda
<ubu_> pero' quando lo apro me lo apre lo steso con gedit
<home_> ciao a tutti alla prossima ;)
<jester-> ubu_: quindi hai nesso il driver preso da ati?
<ubu_> ho provato si
<ubu_> ma non me lo fa partire
<jester-> ubu_: si lancia con ./sticass.run
<ubu_> il driver di serie di ubuntu non fa
<ubu_> non mi installa nulla
<jester-> dopo aver dato i  permessi di esecuzione con chmod +x stiass.run ma leggi la guida sul sito o fai casino poi a cinfigurare
<ubu_> allora ho provato a installarlo da terminale
<jester-> ubu_: che scheda hai
<ExPBoy> lol
<ubu_> ma mi si blocca l'installazione, dicedomi flgdl recovery
<ubu_> una cosa del genere
<jester-> mi sa che ha cambiato nick da ieri
<ubu_> è un ati radeon 9250
<jester-> ubu_: dovrebbe andare di serie
<jester-> se non va hai di sicuro pacioccato
<ubu_> allora per questo dico, potrebbe essere un problema della nuova versione?
<ubu_> la 13?
<jester-> sommetto che da live va bene
<ubu_> io l'ho installato sull'hard disk come sistema unico
<ubu_> non c'è win
<jester-> ubu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jester-> e vedi che è full supported
<jester-> ubu_: se vuoi giocare col catalyst a tuo rischio e pericolo http://askubuntu.com/questions/74171/is-my-ati-graphics-card-supported-in-ubuntu
<jester-> ubu_: o esci e gli prendi una bella nvidia
<ubu_> nvidia
<ubu_> ma che modello?
<jester-> dipende dalle tue tashe
<jester-> tasche
<jester-> gt serie 500
<jester-> 600 costa deppiu
<ubu_> quindi con le ati non va bene ubuntu?
<jester-> vanno bene
<jester-> non vanno bene dopo aver pacioccato
<ubu_> cosa vuol dire pacioccato?
<jester-> installato driver non da repo
<ubu_> ma io prima ho installato quello nel repository ma non mi ha installato nulla
<ubu_> poi sono passato al driver sul sito amd
<ubu_> stessi risultati
<jester-> ubu_: e 4 i radeon sono di serie gia installati
<ubu_> la mia scheda inoltre ha il connettore agp e non pci expresss
<jester-> se hai fatto casino con amdciccio quello è il problema e va rimosso
<ubu_> adesso ho riformattato l'hard disk
<ubu_> e lo reinstallo da capo ubuntu a momenti
<jester-> è inpossibile che una vecchia ati non funzi
<ubu_> ma ti sbagli, se fossero davvero già installati non andrebbe tutto a scatti
<jester-> ma non devi installare nulla
<jester-> che procio hai
<jester-> e quanta ram che il pc sa di vecchio
<jester-> avendo agp
<ubu_> 2gb ram, cpu intel pentium 4 3.06ghz
<ubu_> cpu 524
<jester-> ubu_: usa lubuntu che il problema non è il driver grafico ma il pc reperto e magari la 12,04 che dalla 12.10 la retrocompatibilità è calata
<jester-> non regge la 13.10 normale
<ubu_> io avevo installato la 13.10
<ubu_> adesso provo con la 12.04 giusto?
<jester-> che stia scrivendo in ostrogoto?
<ubu_> ok, ma scusa cosa cambia nel repository dalla 12 alla 13?
<ubu_> dovrebbe essere uguale
<ExPBoy> come dire mia nonna è uguale a una di 18 anni
<jester-> se uguali avranno fatto la 13.10 per sport
<jester-> e cosa centrano i repo col sistema, come dire che winz95 è uguale a winz8
<ubu_> è vero... non capisco perché della 12.04 ci sono due versioni, una della comunità e una non
<Geppo> ...ma ciao!
<ubu_> cosa cambia?
<ExPBoy> ubu_, cambia... pc
<jester-> coda cambia fra tua nonna e tua cuggina
<jester-> cosa
<ubu_> tra la versione della comunità e l'altra cosa cambia?
<jester-> prova portare la nonna in disco a fare la lap dance
<jester-> sono tutte della comunità
<ubu_> questo riferito al mio pc muletto
<ubu_> ho capito
<ubu_> ma adesso sto parlando della versione di ubuntu
<jester-> riferito anche ai rilasci
<jester-> pc nonno va bene con distro nonna
<ExPBoy> ubu_, ci sono le distro ufficiali e quelle tarocche
<ubu_> quindi la nonna con che versione ?
<jester-> il tuo è tris nonno
<jester-> con minigonna e calze a rete
<ExPBoy> per le tarocche qui non trovi assistenza
<ExPBoy> ecco la differenza
<ubu_> exp le scarico dal sito ubuntu
<ubu_> ma che dici
<jester-> che senza calze non fa bella figura
<ExPBoy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/versione che vuoi
<jester-> ExPBoy: lubbuntu è supportata
<ubu_> dico che nel sito ubuntu.it della versione del so 12.04 ci sono due versioni
<ubu_> una della comunità
<ubu_> e uno non
<ubu_> perché questo fatto?
<jester-> quella non mi pare sia italica
<jester-> prendi quella della comunità che fa piucompagnia
<ubu_> altrimenti sono uguali?
<ubu_> come S.O'?
<ubu_> lubuntu senò è meglio
<ubu_> della versione ubuntu 12.04?
<ubu_> del mio pc
<ubu_> ubuntino
<ubu_> classico
<laura__> una  volta  scaricato  programma   com e posso  istallarlo ho  lubuntu 12.04
<laura__> solo  da  terminale  giusto?
<glpiana> laura__, dacci maggiori dettagli
<laura__> il  comando  è. sudo nome  file?
<laura__> ho  scaricato  da  java  il  programma  pe r linux  ora  ce l'ho  sulla s crivanai  devo  istallarlo
<glpiana> laura__, che programma?
<glpiana> laura__, il plugin per firefox?
<laura__>    jre1.7.0_45
<glpiana> laura__, guarda qui http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/oracle-java-7-update-40-7u40-released.html
<laura__> ok  ma  allora  perche  su  jav a mettono  il  download  per  linux  s e non  si  pup'  fare?
<xubuntu701> salve a tutti
<xubuntu701> ho una domanda per voi
<Guest25530> ragazzi qualcuno sa come avviare da cd ubuntu 13,appena scaricato e masterizzato?
<laura__> si  io
<Davide82> non riesco a vedere un film in dvd
<laura__> avvio  da  boot premere  shift
<laura__>  poi tatso  e  per  scegliere
<Guest25530> aiutami laura prima che sfondo il pc
<Guest25530> il problema che pur avendo impostato il boot da cd, parte windows
<laura__> con  il  tatso  dovresti  scegliere  il  sistem a operativo
<laura__> tasto  e
<Davide82> Guest25530: secondo me fai prima da usb, usando creatore di dischi d'avvio
<Davide82> ehm un'AIUTO per me? :)
<Guest25530> sarebbe davide§?
<laura__> un a volta  che   sapevo  una  cosuccia
<Davide82> Guest25530:  sei con winzozz ora
<Guest25530> grazie mille laura ci provo
<glpiana> Guest25530, come hai masterizzato il disco?
<Guest25530> si davide
<glpiana> !dvd | Davide82
<ubot-it> Davide82: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Guest25530> ho masterizzato la iso con winburner
<glpiana> Guest25530, su dvd?
<Guest25530> cd
<glpiana> Guest25530, su cd non ci sta
<Davide82> Guest25530:  quando ero passato da ubuntu a xubuntu ho usato creatore dischi d'avvio per installarlo.. su windows non so come si chiama
<Guest25530> mi ha detto tutto ok, allora è stronzo?
<glpiana> Guest25530, e che ne so io?
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest25530> ora ci provo, tnk a tutti
<glpiana> Guest25530, prima di masterizzare, controllanche md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | Guest25530
<ubot-it> Guest25530: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Davide82> con cosa lo apro? :)
<laura__> grazie  gl   fatto
<akis24> Davide82: col browser
<laura__> si  puo'  velocizzare  la  visione video....
<Davide82> chiedo scusa grazie
<Davide82> ;)
<Davide82> ok è partito grAZIE A tutti :)
<laura__> com e posso  velocizzare  lo s trimming  con  pc  vecchio  su lubuntu  12.04?
<home_> ciao a tutti
<home_> prima mi sono collegato per una richiesta che per alcuni sembrava assurda
<home_> forse mi sono spiegato male io
<home_> quello che vorrei fare con ubuntu e spiegato in questo link
<home_> http://www.raneri.it/blog/2006/04/24/windows-xp-multiutente-con-desktop-remoto/
<home_> visto che qualcuno ,mi ha detto, che nn era possibile... quanto pare si sbagliava
<akis24> home_: niente link estranei a ubuntu qui
<home_> ok, scusate
<glpiana> home_, beh lo si potrebbe anche fare. ora io me ne devo andare e quindi non ho tempo di analizzare la cosa, ma c'è la possibilità di avviare una seconda sessione di X per un secondo utente sul pc che stai usando con un utente
<home_> già e tanto... grazie
<glpiana> home_, questo utente potrebbe essere connesso in ssh e deve aprire la sessione di X su un altro display, visto che quello di default (0.0) è occupato dal primo utente
<home_> ok... provo. graxie
<glpiana> home_, inoltre l'utente deve collegarsi in ssh con la possibilità di avviare programmi grafici... dovrebbe potre aprire quqantomeno le applicazioni se non l'interfaccia grafica stessa (diciamo che fino alle applicazioni io l'ho fatto, aprire addirittura X mai)
<glpiana> home_, prova piuttosto a cercar prima di provare, perchè se non sai che comandi dare come fai a provare? :)
<home_> cercavo in giro
<home_> :)
<sergios> salve a tutti, sto procedendo con il ripristino dell'installazione, mi consigliate di spuntare "installare software di terze parti" perchè dovrei o non dovrei farlo? posso comunque farlo in seguito se ne maturo la necessità, esatto?
<sergios> ripeto la domanda: consigliate o no di installare software di terze parti? lo posso fare anche dopo l'installazione?
<Antonio_> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<sergios> salve Antonio__ poni la tua domanda, chi sa risponderà!
<nahadi> ciao a tutti, qualcuno puó aiutarmi a installare ubuntu su un mini pc senza lettore cd o dvd? ho giá scaricato il file iso. grazie!
<krabador> !usb | nahadi
<ubot-it> nahadi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<akis24> sergios: installare software di terze parti si intendono codec video audio ecc quindi si in generale
<krabador> sergios, disabilita tutti i repository esterni
<akis24> ciao krabador
<nahadi> ho messo il file iso su una scheda sd. va bene lo stesso?
<nahadi> come si disabilitano i repositori esterni?
<krabador> nahadi, va bene lo stesso, ma non puoi solo copiarla
<krabador> nahadi, per far si che vada in boot, deve essere fatta seguendo una certa procedura
<krabador> nahadi, che sistema operativo hai adesso?
<Antonio_> installando dalla home applicazione il programma ati catalyst ecc ecc mi dice di inserire una password metto quella mia di accesso ma mi dice autenticazione errata perchè?
<krabador> Antonio_, usa i catalyst nei repository ufficiali
<nahadi> ho windows vista
<Antonio_> dove lo trovo?
<Matt_91> nahadi: non sempre però il boot da sd è possibile....
<krabador> nahadi, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nahadi> krabador, devo andare a cercare una usb allora, non ho scampo
<sergios> akis24 krabador su un altro pc sto procedendo con un "ripristino installazione" sono al secondo punto in cui mi si chiede di "scaricare gli aggiornamento durante l'installazione" e "installare software di terze parti" (ps sono già connesso ad internet). Mi consigliate di spuntarli entrambe?
<akis24> sergios:  quindi diciamo se ti riferisci alla richiesta in fase  di installazione volendo si puo' fare comunque è possibile farlo successivamente anche
<akis24> sergios:  se invece si parla di software esterni ai repo ufficiali... no
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<sergios> akis24, si sono in fase di installazione! quindi mi consigli di spuntali!?
<akis24> sergios: puoi farlo prima o dopo come preferisci riguardo aggiornamenti ecc  tanto il sistema lo chiedera' al momento che è finita installazione
<sergios> akis24 ok, grazie  ;)
<akis24> sergios: io li spunto quando installo magari impiega un po' di piu' ...
<akis24> di nulla
<Antonio_> su driver aggiuntivi mi dice
<sergios> si infatti.. al momento il tempo non mi manca!
<Antonio_> nessun driver disponibile
<Antonio_> nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<akis24> Antonio_: krabador è caduto attendi ora rientra credo
<Antonio_> ok
<Antonio_> nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<nahadi> krabador ora non l´ho in casa. tento con la sd. come faccio a verificarlo?
<krabador> nahadi, inserisci la sd, cerchi di mandarla in boot, se viene vista dal bios, o dalla selezione rapida, in accensione
<krabador> allora puoi provare ad usarla
<krabador> Antonio_, probabilmente la tua scheda non è supportata
<krabador> Antonio_, che scheda è?
<Antonio_> hd 3450 ati pci extress
<krabador> Antonio_, non è piu' supportata.
<Antonio_> e cosa faccio?
<krabador> l'ultimo driver catalyst che la supporta, non è supportato dall'attuale xorg
<Antonio_> quindi dovrei cercare un driver vecchio?
<krabador> no
<krabador> usi l'open
<Antonio_> ma il 3d
<Antonio_> ?
<krabador> il 3d va bene
<krabador> nel driver radeon
<Antonio_> il problema è che quando dal boot avvio ubuntu dopo che metto la password di accesso mi spunta la schermata nera
<Antonio_> e nulla più
<Antonio_> adesso ho accesso tramite modalità di ripristino
<krabador> Antonio_, ma in live va?
<Antonio_> no idem
<Antonio_> stesso problema
<krabador> allora devi accedere in midalita nomodeset
<krabador> in boot della live
<Antonio_> come
<Antonio_> schicciando la e
<Antonio_> al boot?
<krabador> si
<Antonio_> già fatto stesso problema
<Antonio_> ogni volta che spengo il pc mi tocca andare a cancellare no
<Antonio_> e aggiungere nomodeset
<Antonio_> splash
<Antonio_> ecc
<krabador> lo puoi settare
<Antonio_> come
<krabador> editando grub
<Antonio_> cioè
<krabador> !grub | Antonio_
<ubot-it> Antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<francesco_> buonasera a tutti
<francesco_> posso esporvi il mio problema?
<Antonio_> dove scarico grub2
<francesco_> dall' app center penso
<akis24> Antonio_: provato dal gestore pacchetti ?
<Antonio_> no
<akis24> Antonio_:  o software center  prova
<akis24> !chiedi | francesco
<ubot-it> francesco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> lol
<Antonio_> non lo trovo grub2
<akis24> Antonio_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<checco> ciao a tutti, , il mio pc all avvio dopo la modalità sospensione si blocca , e bispgna spegnerlo in modo animalesco, come risolvere?
<akis24> Antonio_:  oppure da terminale dai sudo apt-get install grub2
<akis24> checco: dacci dettagli tipo pc versione ubuntu ecc
<Antonio_> ok fatto
<Antonio_> poi
<checco> il pc è un portatile, ubuntu 13.10
<Antonio_> scusate l'ignoranza
<Antonio_> ma il cd live come lo lancio
<Antonio_> dal dvd della iso?
<akis24> Antonio_:  ??
<akis24> Antonio_: riavvia pc e selezioni avvi oda lettore cd
<akis24> avvio*
<Antonio_> e dopo cosa faccio
<Antonio_> perchè devo editare il grub2
<checco> akis24:  compac  Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz  64-bit ,con ubuntu 13.10
<Antonio_> per il nomodeset
<Antonio_> visto che la mia scheda non è supportata
<akis24> Antonio_: al boot d iubuntu premi la e e poi editi grub
<akis24> di*
<checco> akis24:  è un portatile, 3,8 giga di ram
<akis24> checco: ora vediamo se posso aiutarti moment ..
<checco> grazie akis24
<akis24> checco: hai installato driver  scheda video ?
<checco> bo, personalmente, ho installato ubuntu e poi fatto aggiornamenti, il driver scheda video manualmente non l ho neanche toccata
<checco> scusami akis24  se non ti taggo ogni tanto
<akis24> checco: da terminale dai lshw  e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> akis24:  eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383103/
<akis24> checco: devi aspettare qualcuno piu' esperto di me che possa aiutarti
<checco> grazie akis24  comunque, ma ti volevo fare una domanda personale, e scusami la sfacciataggine, ma siete pagati per fare questo supporto?
<akis24> checco: no assolutamente
<krabador> !chat | checco
<ubot-it> checco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> akis24:  continuo a dire che fate un bel lavoro, e siete fantastici per l aiuto prezioso che date ai neofiti e no!!!
<akis24> checco: :) se puoi attendere magari qualcuno legge e se puo' ti aiuta
<checco> :-)
<krabador> checco, scusami, ma di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<checco> ubuntu, 13.10
<checco> krabador:  non riesce a funzionare dopo la sospensione, e ho postato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383103/ come mi ha chiesto akis24
<krabador> ok checco, lo sto vedendo
<krabador> checco, apri /var/log/pm-suspend.log e posta in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> krabador:  permesso negato, non mi ricordo
<krabador> checco, sudo gedit /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<checco> krabador:  evvero
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383210/ krabador  eccolo
<krabador> checco, scusami, mandami anche un fdisk -l
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> in pastebin
<checco> krabador:  eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383229/
<krabador> ok, problemi con la sospensione, pare che in alcuni casi fossero dovuti all'assenza della partizione swap
<krabador> che nel tuo caso è presente
<tuocuggino> checco, che problemi hai con la sospensione? sono comparsi anche a me con la nuova versione
<checco> tuocuggino:  praticamente va in sospensione e poi si blocca alla ripresa, rimane fisso,sulla scrivania, e tocca a spegnerlo brutalmente
<tuocuggino> a me quando riapro lo schermo vedo solo una schermata nera,
<tuocuggino> stai usando la nuova versione?
<checco> krabador:  strano la swap ce, bo bo
<checco> tuocuggino:  la 13.10
<tuocuggino> scheda video?
<checco> anche con laltro portatile, prima della 13,10 andava tranquillamente in sospensione, e poi normale, ma ora non piu, ora l honotato anche in quello di mio papa, ed è quello in questione nei risultati
<tuocuggino> perchè io ho una scheda video ati
<checco> non ne ho idea
<tuocuggino> e mi hanno detto che potrebbe essere colpa dei driver proprietari
<tuocuggino> ma non ho avuto tempo di provare a disattivarli e vedere se da lo stesso rogne
<tuocuggino> se ti va prova
<checco> e come li disattivo
<checco> '
<checco> ?
<tuocuggino> li hai mai attivati?
<checco> no, non ho mai attivato nulla,
<checco> non è che si attivano da soli?
<checco> ihihihih
<tuocuggino> no, di default ci sono quelli open
<krabador> le schede video intel, sono molto ben supportate
<tuocuggino> krabador, ma secondo te, a questo punto, non è un problema da segnalare?
<krabador> tuocuggino, mi sto informando a riguardo
<checco> ragazzi devo scappare
<checco> ciao ciao
<krabador> checco, prima di andare
<checco> dimmi krabador
<krabador> dai uno sguardo qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/361547/ubuntu-freezes-crash-after-wake-when-upgraded-to-13-10
<checco> grazie,,, provo a vedre,
<krabador> torna pure
<krabador> qui in canale, se non riesci a risolvere
<filippocatania> devo installare xubuntu: la procedura è la stessa? Mi installa uguale grub avendo io già un windows xp sulla macchina?
<krabador> filippocatania, ceerto
<krabador> preoccupati di fare per bene il supporto di installazione
<krabador> e di far installare il grub nell'hd , e non in partizioni
<checco> krabador sembra interessante , appena lo faccio vi faccio sapere, ora devo scappare grazie ancora,
<krabador> ciao ChanServ
<krabador> ciao checco
<filippocatania> graaaazie krabador
<krabador> filippocatania, di niente
<krabador> filippocatania, buona installazione
<filippocatania> grazie, spero che tutto vada per il meglio perché con ubuntulentu non va molto bene
<krabador> filippocatania, beh, considera anche la possibilità di installare lubunut
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> magari provale entrambe in live
<filippocatania> è migliore di x?
<krabador> beh, è piu' leggere
<krabador> leggera
<krabador> di che hardware parliamo?
<filippocatania> sapevo il contrario, cioè che x fosse più leggera di l
<filippocatania> AMD athlon64 x2 Dual Core Processor3800+  2 ghz con 1 ghz di ram
<filippocatania> che mi consigli?
<cristian_c> http://openurl%28http//askubuntu.com/questions/361547/ubuntu-freezes-crash-after-wake-when-upgraded-to-13-10,new-tab)
<cristian_c> ops, scusate
<krabador> filippocatania, con xubuntu non te la cavi male, con quell'hardware7
<filippocatania> ok krabador, grazie ancora
<krabador> filippocatania, ma prova lubuntu in live
<filippocatania> lo farò
<nannes> Lubuntu rulez
<tony__> salve ragazzi
<tony__> vi ricordate i problemi con i driver della scheda video ati
<tony__> ho letto che la hd 3450 e i suoi ultimi driver hanno problemi con ubuntu 13.10 nono risultano compatibiki
<tony__> compatibili
<tony__> a quale sistema posso passare allora?
<tony__> kubuntu kde va bene ?
<krabador> tony__, allora, quella scheda non è piu' supportata da ati, se non da un driver, ormai vecchio, che non è piu' supportato dalle attuali versioni del server grafico delle ultime ubuntu
<krabador> tony__, quindi devi usare il driver open per tale scheda
<tony__> ho provato
<tony__> ma all'avvio dopo che metto la password
<tony__> mi fa la schermata nera
<krabador> tony__, allora, fai partire la live con opzione nomodeset
<krabador> premendo f6 all'avvio
<krabador> installi
<tony__> dici che va?
<tony__> io stavo mettendo kubuntu con kde
<krabador> dopo l'installazione, se ti da problemi
<tony__> dalla iso
<tony__> mi dice prova o installa ubuntu
<tony__> faccio prova
<tony__> e mi da schermata nera
<krabador> se ti da problemi dopo l'installazioen
<krabador> modifichi il grub
<krabador> inserendo ll'opzione nomodeset
<tony__> si ok
<tony__> ma poi quando riavvio
<tony__> mi ritorna sempre
<tony__> no quiet splash
<tony__> ro quiet splash
<krabador> tony__, devi modificare grub.cfg
<tony__> io appena si avvia il boot schiccio la e
<tony__> e mi spuntano delle voci
<tony__> ma dov'è sto grub.cfc
<tony__> cfg
<jester-> tony__: fare una cosa alla volta?
<jester-> comincia a installare
<krabador> !grub | tony__
<ubot-it> tony__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tony__> complicato
<jester-> tony__: non va modificato nessun .cgg. comincia a  installare
<tony__> ma i dice
<tony__> card grapich not supported
<tony__> quando avvio
<jester-> avvii cosa
<tony__> il boot ubuntu
<jester-> tony__: ma non stavi installando kubuntu?
<tony__> si
<jester-> tony__: quindi avviando il cd?
<jester-> se parli a monosillabi si fa natale
<tony__> aspe
<tony__> ancora sto masterizzando la iso
<jester-> tony__: ok in tre giorni ai  avuto tutte le informazioni possibili, vedi di farne tesoro e vai a trollare su qualche altro canale
<Simodium> buonasera
<Simodium> qualcuno può aiutarmi a disabilitare una scheda di rete (in modo permanente)?
<cristian_c> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Simodium, apri un terminale e digita: lsmod
<Simodium> fatto, è abbastanza lungo
<cristian_c> !paste | posta il risultato su pastebin , Simodium
<ubot-it> posta il risultato su pastebin , Simodium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simodium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383678/
<cristian_c> Simodium, utilizzi i driver forcedeth?
<Simodium> non credo, ma in realtà non lo so
<Simodium> anche se nella lista compare
<cristian_c> Simodium, sudo echo "blacklist forcedeth">> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fungere
<Simodium> permesso negato
<jester-> con sudo non nega
<Simodium> non mi chiede nemmeno la password
<jester-> Simodium: ma che distro usi
<Simodium> forse perché in questo momento lo sto utilizzando?
<Simodium> ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> stai utilizzando cosa
<Simodium> la scheda di rete che vorrei disabilitare
<Simodium> e mettere in blacklist
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e aggiungi la stringa col modulo
<Simodium> provo un attimo a disabilitarla e ripetere il comando?
<jester-> blacklist forcedeth
<jester-> strano come modulo
<Simodium> in fondo al file, giusto?
<Simodium> e salvo
<jester-> yess
<Simodium> come faccio a verificare che abbia avuto effetto?
<jester-> riavvii
<Simodium> ok, a dopo :)
<jester-> non dovrebbe caricare il modulo e la eth stare down
<tony__> sono riuscito ad entrare dal cd live
<Simodium> rieccomi
<tony__> krabador
<Simodium> a quanto pare sono ancora connesso tramite quella scheda
<tony__> ho schiacciato f6 ed ho messo f6 ancora ed ho selezionato nomodeset ed ho schiacciato prova ubuntu
<Simodium> provo a spiegarmi meglio
<blacklist> salve a tutti
<krabador> tony__, installa quello che devi installare, successivamente modifichi il grub
<tony__> devo installare grub 2
<blacklist> ho un problema con xubuntu 13.10
<krabador> tony__, devi
<tony__> ? aiutami ti prego
<krabador> tony__, installare
<tony__> sono ignorante in materia
<krabador> tony__, un sistema operativo
<krabador> tony__, prima.
<tony__> ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> tony__, perfetto, installalo
<krabador> dopo averlo installato, se ti da problemi, si modifica il grub
<cristian_c> Simodium, posta il contenuto di blacklist.conf
<cristian_c> quello attuale
<tony__> devo schiacciare nella scrivania installa ubuntu?
<jester-> Simodium: perchè vuoi disattivare la eth?
<krabador> tony__, si
<Simodium> stavo appunto spiegando
<Simodium> ho due schede attive
<Simodium> e vorrei escluderne una
<jester-> due eth?
<blacklist> vorrei istallare il paccheto deb. dei drivers intel graf. ma mi da una parte insoddisfatta  ed è il pacchetto libpackagekit-glib2-14
<blacklist> cè una soluzione
<blacklist> ?
<jester-> Simodium: per la connessine basta mettere a defualt quella che interessa
<krabador> blacklist, hai fatto dpkg -i pacchetto ?
<Simodium> nella lista delle connessioni mi compare Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wirelss Network Adapter
<jester-> blacklist: sudo apt-get -f install appena dopo che si è incrocchiato
<blacklist> si lo fatto con gdebi
<Simodium> (che è quella che vorrei escludere)
<krabador> blacklist, ecco , sudo apt-get -yf install
<Simodium> e l'altra è Ralink 11n Adapter
<jester-> Simodium: wifi non ha niente a che vedere con scheda ethernet
<jester-> Simodium: e vorresti usare la wifi al boot?
<Simodium> sì, capisco, ma vorrei evitare che la prima si connetta automaticamente
<jester->  basta che vai in network manager e metti a defualt la wifi
<Simodium> (la seconda è un'antenna usb in dotazione col router)
<jester-> Simodium: se sono etherne è un conto se wifi un altro
<Simodium> nelle connessioni di rete mi compare una sola voce nelle connessioni senza fili
<blacklist> cristian_c,  mi da questo output
<blacklist> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6383778/
<tony__> sta installando
<jester-> atheros utilizza ath5k
<jester-> mi pare
<jester-> ralink non ricordo
<Simodium> sì, è proprio quella che vorrei escludere
<Simodium> atheros intendo
<jester-> allora blacklista eth5k
<jester-> ath
<jester-> 5k
<Simodium> ok, mi ripeteresti il comando?
<jester-> Simodium:  fa vedere lsmod
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simodium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383802/
<UnnamedUser> buonasera
<krabador> blacklist, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<blacklist> provo krabador
<jester-> Simodium: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> balcklist ath5k
<cristian_c> Simodium, è un macbook?
<jester-> Simodium: l'altra è rt2800usb
<tony__> krabador
<tony__> sta installando da live cd
<Simodium> no, non è un macbook
<krabador> tony__, perfetto
<tony__> poi cosa fara?
<krabador> finirà e ti chiederà di riavviare
<Simodium> quindi metto in blacklist solo ath5k
<krabador> tony__, lì ti si pone, se devi modificare grub, o no.
<krabador> dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> Simodium, sì, forcedeth era la ethernet, quella la puoi togliere dalla blacklist
<Simodium> ok
<tony__> e cosa scrivo
<Simodium> ora riavvio o posso semplicemente uscire dalla sessione e rientrare?
<cristian_c> Simodium, riavvio completo
<krabador> tony__, se va tutto bene, niente
<Simodium> ok, a dopo :)
<tony__> ok vuol dire che lo sta installando in nomodeset come selezionato quando ho schiacciato f6?
<krabador> tony__, si, potrebbe configurarsi in modo da funzionare a dovere
<tony__> zzzz
<tony__> grazie caro
<krabador> tony__, se non succede, all'avvio, al grub, premi e, metti nomodeset, dopo splash
<krabador> carichi
<tony__> ok
<krabador> e modifichi permanentemente grub
<krabador> /etc/default/grub
<krabador> mettendo nomodeset dopo splash
<krabador> salvi
<tony__> ok
<blacklist> krabador,  mi da questo
<blacklist> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6383859/
<krabador> e caricherà sempre
<tony__> grazie krabador ti tengo informsyo
<tony__> informato
<krabador> blacklist, sicuro che il file è li dentro
<krabador> o si chiama perfettamente in quel modo?
<Simodium> perfetto, ha funzionato, vedo una sola scheda in reti senza fili
<Simodium> grazie mille
<blacklist> si
<jester-> blacklist: sei nel posto sbagliato o hai scritto male il nome file
<jester-> Simodium: ricordati che hai balcklistato anche la eth
<krabador> tony__, ricorda, la modifica del grub, da fare, solo se non riparte a dovere, dopo la fine dell'installazione
<jester-> quella a filo
<Simodium> era forcedeth?
<blacklist> mi da errore anche se lo provo ad istallare con gdebi
<jester-> Simodium: si
<Simodium> l'ho tolta
<krabador> blacklist, l'os è a 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> blacklist, è la 13.10 ?
<blacklist> 32
<blacklist> si xubuntu 13.10
<jester-> blacklist: ti sei dimenticato .deb
<blacklist> con gdebi m i dice che manca libpackagekit-glib2-14
<Simodium> i686 signfica che ho una versione da 64 bit, giusto?
<krabador> blacklist, non va per 13.10
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386.deb
<krabador> la va solo per 13.04
<blacklist> e per la 13.10
<blacklist> non cè?
<jester-> forse 13.10 ha il kernel aggiornato
<jester-> e non serve
<krabador> blacklist, no la intel ancora non lo aggiorna
<krabador> blacklist, per il momento tieniti il driver di base
<blacklist> molto bene cmq jester- ecco si avevi ragione mi ero dimenticato.deb e mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6383884/
<blacklist> grazie krabador
<jester-> blacklist: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> se non mette le dipenze non è compatibile
<krabador> blacklist, vai tranquillo
<krabador> blacklist, per il momento non si puo' usare su 13.10
<blacklist> ok grazie krabador
<jester-> un module 32 bit su 64 bit a vdo dura
<blacklist> ok grazie ragazzi vado
<ZoroLop> sera
<Home> ho bisogno di fare una cosa del genere qualcuno mi puo aiutare? senza usare il programma applicativo a pagamento: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=146858
<Gizmo> Ciao a tutti
<Gizmo> ho disinstallato 12.04.3 con OS-Uninstaller e Win8 non riparte più dicendo che "l'unità dove è installato Windows è bloccata".
<Gizmo> Qualcuno sa come sbloccarla?
<Gizmo> Ringrazio anticipatamente
<connect> CIAO A TUTTI RAGAZZUOLI :)
<connect> VOLEVO FARE UNA PIKKOLA DOMANDA QUALCONU POTREBBE RISPONDERMI?
<enzotib_> !maiuscolo | connect
<ubot-it> connect: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<enzotib_> !chiedi | connect
<ubot-it> connect: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<connect> ah ok ok mi fate morire questa di urlare nn l'avevo mai sentita :)
<connect> cmq volevo semplicemente chiedere
<connect> se qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi
<connect> una guida
<enzotib_> !enter | connect
<ubot-it> connect: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<connect> ok ok, dicevo una guida per immettermi nel mondo del linguaggio di programmazione
<connect> qualcosa da dove cominciare ecco
<enzotib_> !programmazione | connect
<ubot-it> connect: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<Home> qualcuno sa darmi delucidazioni senza ricorrere al programma applicativo ?http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=146858
<connect> grazie ragazzi, :)
<connect> 13.10 finalmente sei arrivata :)
<enzotib_> Home, non puoi spiegare qual è il problema?
<Home> enzotib_,  ho un pc con ubuntu installato... ci sono due utenze (il mio user e uno di un mio collega)... vorremo utilizzare le nostre utenze in remoto contemporaneamente
<Home> ovviamnete con altri due pc
<enzotib> Home, via ssh o cosa?
<enzotib> Home, oppure remote desktop?
<Home> interfaccia grafica (desktop remoto)
<Home> l'esigenza è molto simile a quella del topic postato
<enzotib> Home, e hai preso in considerazione quello che dice lì, cioè NX?
<MaMos> buonasera
<Home> si, ho provato ma è a pagamento più utenze contemporaneamente
<MaMos> potete consigliarmi una versione di ubuntu 64bit ?
<enzotib> Home, ma freeNX è free
<Home> se è possibile configurare ubuntu con un open nx nn so come fare e dove procurarlo
<Home> ho visto "in giro" il pacchetto nn lo trovo :)
<MaMos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<enzotib> Home, https://www.google.com/url?q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MaMos> comprende il 64bit ?
<enzotib> sorry
<mikeit> Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy
<enzotib> Home, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mikeit> 64
<Home> vedo subito
<MaMos> mikeit dove lo trovo ?
<Home> wow
<enzotib> MaMos, guarda io topic
<Home> enzotib sei un mito
<Home> provo subito
<enzotib> per così poco?
<MaMos> quale topic enzotib ?
<enzotib> MaMos, scrivi /topic
<mikeit> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop
<Home> ci hai impiegato secondi, oggi pomeriggio una tragedia... grazie provo e ti faccio sapere
<enzotib> Home, ok
<mikeit> MaMos, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop
<MaMos> mikeit io non ho un amd, ho un intel
<enzotib> MaMos, non fa differenza
<mikeit> anchio
<enzotib> MaMos, la sigla è della iso è comunque amd64
<MaMos> a ok grazie :)
<mikeit> mi sembra di aver installato questa aspetta
<MaMos> e invece per quanto riguarda Lubuntu ?
<MaMos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<MaMos> tra queste è la seconda partendo dall'altovero ?
<enzotib> MaMos, ti redirigo alla 13.10: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<MaMos> enzotib hai scritto la stssa cosa che ho scritto io
<enzotib> MaMos, no, tu hai linkato la 13.04 io la 13.10
<MaMos> giusto
<MaMos> enzotib quindi questa: lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<enzotib> MaMos, perfetto
<mikeit> MaMos, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<MaMos> sia amd che intel quindi ma a 64bit ?
<MaMos> ottimo mikeit perfetto
<MaMos> grazie a tutti :9
<MaMos> :)
<MaMos> buona serata
<enzotib> ciao
<MaMos> enzotib un'ultima domanda
<MaMos> meglio xubuntu o lubuntu ?
<MaMos> in persistent per una choavetta usb
<krabador> MaMos, la piu' leggera.
<krabador> lubuntu.
<MaMos> grazie krabador
<MaMos> buona serata a tutti
<tony___> huhsh
<tony___> tg
<tony__> krabador
<tony__> ci sono riuscito
<tony__> grazie a te
<tony__> si è riavviato dopo l'installazione
<connect> enzo scusami ma la guida che mi hai linkato è una quida valida solo a linux o che mi immetta in generale nel mondo della programmazione?
<tony__> ho fatto ubuntu normalmente dal booy
<krabador> tony__, perfetto
<tony__> ed eccolo qui
<tony__> grazie
<tony__> krabador
<connect> ciao kraba
<tony__> ora dopo 20 anni di windows
<krabador> tony__, buon sistema allora
<tony__> voglio scoprire il sistema del futuro
<tony__> spero posso contare sempre sul tuo aiuto
<connect> enzo ci sei?
<tony__> il 3d mi funziona lo stesso
<krabador> tony__, il canale supporto è sempre qui
<krabador> :D
<krabador> !wiki | tony__
<ubot-it> tony__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> fanne buon uso
<tony__> ok mi metto al lavoro
<krabador> nonchè di  https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<krabador> tony__, http://askubuntu.com/
<krabador> tony__, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<tony__> voglio provare il 3d
<tony__> sono curiosone
<tony__> ihihihhi
<krabador> tony__, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<krabador> beh, con quella scheda, non pretendere troppo
<tony__> si ma ci sono programmi
<tony__> app per il 3d
<krabador> tony__, cosa intendi per "app per il 3d"
<krabador> giochi
<krabador> rendering
<tony__> programmi
<tony__> giochi
<tony__> caselle
<tony__> icone
<tony__> hihihihi tutto
<krabador> tony__, apri il software center
<krabador> e parti da li
<tony__> ok ricevuto ancora grazie
<krabador> tony__, buon sistema
<tony__> grazie caro
<betabrain> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pascal> salve
<pascal> qualcuno ke mi aiuti kn ubuntu??
<cristian_c> !italiano | pascal
<ubot-it> pascal: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<pascal> Salve, qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | pascal
<ubot-it> pascal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pascal> praticamente ho istallato ubuntu versione 12.04 su un acer aspire 5750G la cui scheda video è NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M, purtroppo all'avvio di ubunti mi segnala degli errori riguardo a questa scheda video. In modalità recovery mode sono riuscito a scaricare a driver necessari, ho provato ad attivarli ma ho sempre gli stessi problemi.
<cristian_c> pascal, sei in grado di postare tali errori?
<cristian_c> pascal, no pvt
<pascal> scusami cristian_c, comunque di ubuntu so pochissimo...se mi dici come fare sono a tua completa disposizione
<cristian_c> pascal, dovresti prendere la live e segnarti gli errori o fare una foto
<pascal> ok allora provo un attimo ad avviare la live...
<pascal> eccomi
<pascal> allora
<pascal> avviando ubuntu in modalità normale, non appena scompare il disegno di ubuntu che sta caricando ho il seguente errore: "The system is running in low-graphics mode" Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself!
<pascal> Premendo ok si apre un'altra finestra dove posso scegliere quattro opzioni
<pascal> 1) run in low-graphics mode for just one sessione
<pascal> 2) reconfigure ghaphics
<pascal> 3) troubleshoot the error
<pascal> 4) exit to console login
<cristian_c> pascal, dovresti usare il nomodeset
<pascal> cristian_c cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> pascal, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<cristian_c> in particolare, dovresti accedere alla schermata
<Simodium> mi consigliate di installare la 13.10 (da live) sopra la 12.04?
<connect> ciao ragazzi buona notte a tutti grazie sempre per la dispponibilita'
<connect> ;)
<cristian_c> Simodium, intendi in dual boot, giusto?
<Simodium> no, intendo senza formattare
<cristian_c> Simodium, eh, uno accanto all'altro
<Simodium> no, scusa, mi sono spiegato male
<Simodium> intendo upgradare
<Simodium> è consigliato, o conviene formattare (previo backup)?
<cristian_c> Simodium, non puoi fare l'avanzamento diretto
<cristian_c> quello lo puoi fare solo da LTS a LTS
<Simodium> ah ok
<Simodium> la 13.04 è LTS?
<cristian_c> Simodium, quindi, devi fare avanzamenti parziali: 12.04->12.10, 12.10->13.04, ecc..
<Simodium> capisco
<cristian_c> !lts | Simodium, no
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Simodium, no
<ubot-it> Simodium, no: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Simodium> mi sa che il secondo link di ubot reindirizza alla home :)
<pascal_> cristian-c scusami ma per avere quella finestra devi avere il cd di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Simodium, uhm, hai ragione
<cristian_c> pascal_, sì, devi avviare la live
<pascal_> mmh non la tengo perché il sistema l'ha istallato il mio amico
<pascal_> comunque se può aiutarti ho un file di log per il problema
<cristian_c> pascal_, ok, allora dovresti impostare l'opzione nel grub
<cristian_c> pascal_, comunque, procurati la live, che è molto utile
<pascal_> e come? :)
<cristian_c> pascal_, quando appare il grub, premi il tasto 'e'
<pascal_> per l opzioni nel grub?
<cristian_c> sì
<roy_> buona sera a tutti
<pascal1> cristina_c sono sempre pascal, volevo chiederti la grub sarebbe ??
<cristian_c> !grub | pascal1
<ubot-it> pascal1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<roy_> sono nuovo, non saprei se questo è il canale dove chiede aiuto per problemi di configurazione di una ether
<cristian_c> pascal1, qui un esempio: http://viswanathj.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/grub-menu.png
<pascal1> cristian_c
<pascal1> allora
<pascal1> la foto che mi hai mandato è la stessa che appare a me
<pascal1> quando devo selezionare il sistema operativo
<pascal1> ubuntu, ubuntu (recovery mode), oppure windows....
<pascal1> io per poter  entrare su ubuntu utulizzo sempre la recovery mode
<pascal1> *utilizzo
<leonixyz> Buona sera, ho un'installazione fresca fresca che mi da errore in fase di apt-get update.... c'e' da qualche parte un /etc/apt/soures.list che io possa copiare?
<cristian_c> pascal1, devi semplicemente premere 'e'
<pascal1> cristian provo e rispondo con l'account pascal
<cristian_c> !sources | leonixyz
<ubot-it> leonixyz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<pascal_> ecco qua ci sono
<leonixyz> grazie
<roy_> ciao a tutti
<pascal_> adesso cosa ti interessa cristian?
<cristian_c> prego
<cristian_c> pascal_, hai premuto 'e'?
<pascal_> sisi cristian
<cristian_c> pascal_, posta una foto
<pascal_> scusami ma come si fa a mandarla?? :)
<cristian_c> !image | pascal_
<ubot-it> pascal_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<leonixyz> Salve di nuovo, son qui per dirvi che le repository su questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList continuano a darmi errore, ho dovuto eliminare da ogni url il prefisso "it." e lasciare solo "archive.ubuntu.com" per eseguire un apt-get update senza errori
<leonixyz> Qualcuno ha gia avuto esperienze simili? io vengo da un'altra distribuzione, Ubuntu l'ho installato solo per la mia ragazza che non ÃÃe' molto capace a usare il computer
<pascal_> ecco http://imagebin.org/276252
<leonixyz> la mia versione Ãe' 12.04 per amd64
<pascal_> ecco cristian http://imagebin.org/276252
<cristian_c> pascal_, ok, prova a fare così
<cristian_c> pascal_, sposta il cursore sulla riga che inizia con linux
<pascal_> si..poi
<cristian_c> pascal_, ma avevi già utilizzato il sistema?
<pascal_> sisi però sempre in modalità recovery
<cristian_c> leonixyz, non è possibile, posta il contenuto del file
<cristian_c> pascal_, no, dico visualizzando il desktop
<pascal_> si cristian...ho utilizzato il desktop pero accedendovi sempre in modalita recovery
<cristian_c> pascal_, e hai installato driver proprietari?
<pascal_> i driver si...nonostante cio ho sempre problemi
<cristian_c> pascal_, ecco, allora posizionati dopo ro quiet splash
<pascal_> cristian fatto
<cristian_c> pascal_, tra la 'h' e il cursore dev'esserci uno spazio
<cristian_c> e aggiungi nomodeset
<pascal_> dopo che ho scritto nomodeset lascio uno spazio vuoto giusto?
<cristian_c> pascal_, cancella tutto quello che viene dopo fino a fine riga
<cristian_c> pascal_, ro quiet splash nomodeset
<pascal_> ok fatto
<cristian_c> pascal_, la riga finirà così
<cristian_c> va tolta la parte $vt_handof
<pascal_> volevo farti notare che tra ro e quiet ci sono 3 spazi...è un problema?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pascal_, posta una foto aggiornata di ciò che hai fatto
<pascal_> okok allora ho fatto
<pascal_> okok
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276256
<cristian_c> pascal_, il trattino basso è il cursore?
<pascal_> sisi cristian
<cristian_c> pascal_, premi F10
<pascal_> fatto...adesso si è aperto ubuntu con il desktop...cio vuol dire che il problema è stato risolto?
<cristian_c> pascal_, vuol dire che l'opzione è quella giusta
<cristian_c> pascal_, ora devi rendere la modifica definitiva
<pascal_> e quindi?
<cristian_c> pascal_, apri un terminale
<pascal_> fatto
<cristian_c> pascal_, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<pascal_> allora si è aperto un file di testo
<cristian_c> !paste | pascal_ , posta il contenuto su pastebin
<ubot-it> pascal_ , posta il contenuto su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pascal_> cristian purtroppo sono dal cellulare...ti mando una foto...
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276258
<pascal_> ecco cristian
<pascal_> tutto il file è in foto...
<cristian_c> pascal_, questa riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<pascal_> trovata
<cristian_c> pascal_, deve essere cambiata così:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<cristian_c> pascal_, in pratica, ci aggiungi nomodeset
<pascal_> fatto
<cristian_c> pascal_, salva il file
<cristian_c> pascal_, poi chiudi l'editor di testo
<pascal_> perfetto adesso?
<cristian_c> pascal_, quindi, riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> pascal_, non toccando più nulla
<pascal_> cristian allora
<pascal_> all avvio mi chiede se aprire ubuntu normale e recovery mode
<pascal_> quale?
<cristian_c> pascal_, modalità classica
<piero> qualche problemino nella prec connessione, spero sia ora risolta.
<piero> dicevo, quale versione sarebbe opportuno usare x verificare se il mio pc è infestato da qualcosa?
<pascal_> cristian allora compare prima la schermata di ubuntu ma poi compare un messaggio di errore...ti posto la foto dell errore
<cristian_c> pascal_, ok
<piero> processore intel core 2 solo processor SU3500 (1.4 GHz, 800 Mhz FSB)
<piero> 32 o 64 bit
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276259
<pascal_> ecco cristian
<cristian_c> pascal_, il problema lo avevi anche prima di installare i driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> pascal_, intendo il non poter accedere alla sessione grafica
<pascal_> si cristian
<cristian_c> pascal_, devi disinstallare i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> !dettagli | piero
<ubot-it> piero: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pascal_> come faccio cristian?
<piero> scusate, il pc è molto rallentato, poi di colpo si riprende e spara tutto assieme
<cristian_c> pascal_, entra in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> pascal_, come hai installato quei driver?
<pascal_> fatto..ora??
<piero> per ora non ho ancora installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> pascal_, dipende da come li hai installati
<cristian_c> piero, spiega allora a cosa ti serve ubuntu
<pascal_> allora ti invio questa foto cristian se può aiutarti
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276261
<pascal_> ecco cristian
<piero> pensavo di installarlo e di fargli fare un controllo. non è che sia uno molto pratico, nei avevo sentito parlare e quindi ho pensato di venire qui
<piero> ho pensato alla presenza di malwere o altra immondizia fra i file
<cristian_c> pascal_, disattiva il secondo della lista
<pascal_> cristian fatto
<cristian_c> piero, puoi installare antivir o clamav
<cristian_c> piero, sul wiki vi sono due guide
<piero> mi sa che lo sto confondendo con un altro programma. Scusatemi, sono una capra
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-09
<krabador> piero, scusami, hai problemi con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pascal_, salva e prova a riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> pascal_, se non basta, dovrai disinstallare quello indicato come primo della lista
<piero> c'è un programma molto utile sebbene considerato drastico per rimuovere spywere e malwere, pensavo fosse ubuntu, ma credo di essermi confuso
<cristian_c> !chat | piero
<ubot-it> piero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> piero, meglio se ne parliamo lì
<krabador> piero, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pascal_> cristian adesso nell avviarsi mi compare una schermata tutta nera e non riesco a fare niente. ...ovviamente mi compare dopo aver scelto ubuntu generico
<cristian_c> pascal_, entra in modalità di ripristino
<pascal_> si...poi?
<cristian_c> pascal_, poi, digita: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<pascal_> dal terminal?
<cristian_c> pascal_, sì
<pascal_> errore
<cristian_c> posta
<pascal_> opzione -1 sconosciuta
<cristian_c> -elle
<cristian_c> :P
<pascal_> ah ecco :)
<pascal_> fatto
<cristian_c> pascal_, ed esce qualcosa?
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276263
<pascal_> sisi cristian ecco la foto
<cristian_c> pascal_, proprio per caso, ho notato una strana icona sul desktop
<cristian_c> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.17.run
<pascal_> si un driver ho provato a scaricarlo io ma poi nn sapevo avviarlo...ecco perché ho fatto tutto tramite additional drivers
<cristian_c> pascal_, spiega come l'hai installato
<pascal_> non lho mai istallato. ...ho fatto fare il tutto tramite system setting--> additional device
<cristian_c> pascal_, risulta installato
<cristian_c> pascal_, ok, mi sono sbagliato
<pascal_> e perche l ha fatto l additional drivers
<cristian_c> pascal_, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> pascal_, posta anche il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub
<pascal_> fatto..escono parecchie scritte
<cristian_c> pascal_, posta immagini
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276265
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276266
<cristian_c> pascal_, manca un pezzo di output
<pascal_> http://imagebin.org/276267
<pascal_> finito cristian
<cristian_c> pascal_, anche il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> pascal_, però , a dir la verità , devo staccare
<pascal_> quindi?
<cristian_c> pascal_, quindi, lo posti qui
<cristian_c> se trovi qualcuno ti dirà se è a posto, altrimenti ritenti domani
<pascal_> e per la risposta?
<cristian_c> anche perché è assai tardi
<pascal_> dai allora continuo domn...si è fatto tardi anche per me ;)
<pascal_> grazie di tutto cristian...spero nn ti abbia fatto fare tardi
<pascal_> a presto!
<cristian_c> ciao
<eagle2> notte a tutti
<raffll> Ciau a tutti, devo installare lubuntu su un pc fisso in dual boot con win 8, ma quando avvio da pendrive mentre installa mi dice che su questo computer non c'è
<raffll> nessun sistem
<raffll> e quindi cancella disco e installa lubuntu
<raffll> m
<raffll> mentre io ho anche win 8
<raffll> che faccio?
<raffll> s
<raffll> cioè l'install di lubuntu dopo che scelgo lingua ecc al partizionamento non mi riconosce win e mi dice di installarto su tutto l hd
<ZoroLop> non c'e' la partizione manuale?
<raffll> si ma non sn pratico, cioè la partizione manuale scegliendo altro, mi indica microsoft in ntsf ecc ma non saprei dove mettere lubuntu, e chiedo se c'è un modo x fargli riconoscere che sul computer c'è anche win
<raffll> -.-
<raffll> cioè x installarto di fianco a win senza partizionare manualmente
<ZoroLop> boh, di solito lascio dello spazio libero, creo swap root e home, e poi il grub vede tutto
<raffll> e poi chiedo sul pc fisso e senza scheda di rete wireless perciò nel caso volessi installare debian piu che lubuntu o anche solo lubuntu come faccio a fargli riconoscere la rete e fargli scaricare i pacchetti mentre isntaallaa?
<raffll> cribio!
<raffll> cioè uso un adattatore x
<raffll> microsoft
<ZoroLop> la live spesso le vede gia' quelle schede
<raffll> ma il mio pc e senza scheda di rete
<raffll> cioè uso un adattatore x microsoft
<raffll> e se metto lubuntu come scaricao i driver?
<raffll> s
<ZoroLop> :D non so cosa sia quell'adattatore
<Guest254> per l'installazione: avvia windows e restringilo, poi avvia il live cd e torna qui ni chat e ti giuderemo per partizionare
<ZoroLop> :)) ecco
<Guest254> per il wifi: da live esegui lspci -nn e salva l'output su paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest254> la scheda di rete ce l'ha ed è appunto wireless, con l'output di quel comando vediamo qual è e quali drivers ti servono
<raffll> adattatore di rete, visto che ho il pc fisso senza scheda di rete
<raffll> s
<Guest254> mm quindi lo colleghi tramite usb? in tal caso dammi lsusb
<raffll> yess
<raffll> s
<Guest254> per restringere windows: apri il menu a destra e digita diskmgmt.msc
<raffll> ma che vuol dire restringere win
<raffll> s
<Guest254> raffll: per metterci ubuntu devi togliere spazio a windows
<raffll> percò dalle partizioni
<raffll> s
<Guest254> è come un appezzamento di terra, non posso costruire se prima non c'è passaggio di proprietà
<raffll> mitica similtitudine :D
<raffll> s
<Guest254> no ho parlato ancora dipartizioni, prima restringi windows lasciando una decina di GB vuoti (se non ricordo male sono minimo 5 per il sistema operativo Lubuntu + 2 GB swap)
<raffll> Raga mi sono rotto vada a farsi benedire win x sempre metto solo lubuntu !!!! datemi solo una mano su come installare i driver di rete visto che ho pc senza scheda wireless
<raffll> se installo lubuntu su tutto l hd dopo che finisce posso successivamente installare i driver dell'adattaore?
<raffll> che dite
<Guest254> dipende se i driver esistono e se funzionano
<raffll> giest254 se vuoi ti do il nome e modello dell adattare e mi sai dire
<raffll> che dici
<Guest254> se mi dai l'output di lsusb sono più contento... se mi dessi nome e modello non saprei dove cercare gli ID
<raffll> cos'è lusb?
<raffll> abbi pazienza
<raffll> s
<Guest254> raffl: apri un terminale
<Guest254> poi digita lsusb e premi Invio
<Guest254> non ho lubuntu ma su internet leggo menu principale >> Accessori >> lxterminal
<Guest254> oppure ctrl+alt+T
<raffll> ora sono con win come faccio
<raffll> s
<Guest254> avvia il live CD
<raffll> da bios selezione uefi usb o solo usbpmap
<raffll> s
<raffll> s
<Guest254> boh
<raffll> -.-
<Guest254> se vedi un'opzione legacy oppure cms scegli quella, altrimenti uefi, quella roba pmap non so cosa sia
<raffll> OK
<ZoroLop> notte :)
<Baselice> Ciao a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<nannes> giorno akis24
<akis24> ciao nannes
<zanzara> ciao, ho ubuntu 12.04 e non sento piu nulla dalla scheda audio, qualcuno mi aiuta???
<zanzara> ciao, su ubuntu 12.04 non sento piu l'audio, qualcuno mi dà un aiuto??
<jester-> zanzara: e prima lo sentivi?
<zanzara> sì, prima si
<jester-> è non lo hai piu sentito dopo aver fatto?
<zanzara> circa un mese fà ho preso un fulmine che mi ha bruciato l'alimentatore, ma la scheda audio sembra riconoscerla , con questo comando  cat /proc/asound/cards mi dà:0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<zanzara>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7c00000 irq 43
<zanzara>  1 [U0x46d0x825    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x825
<zanzara>                       USB Device 0x46d:0x825 at usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4, high spee
<jester-> zanzara: provata un winz?
<zanzara> non ho + winz(per fortuna :-)
<zanzara> è strano perchè non funziona nemmeno la presa frontale che è usb
<zanzara> per questo penso ad un problema software
<jester-> zanzara: sta a vedere se è ciucca la scheda o il sistema e senza winz non si puo fare  un test, ma potresti usare una live
<jester-> zanzara: controllato se nelle impostazioni audio il canale in uscit è giusto?
<zanzara> al momento non ho sottomano una live ma posso procurarmela........
<zanzara> li ho provati tutti, ma sembra che la webcam si prenda anche l'uscita audio invece che solo il mic......
<zanzara> adesso l'ho staccata ma devo riavviare per provare
<zanzara> ok, riavvio... ciao
<Zorolop> buongiorno
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sto usando una live 12.04 per creare una usb
<sacarde> ma arriva quasi al 100%
<sacarde> e poi si interrompe
<domenico> buongiorno
<domenico> ho la necessità di ripristinare il grub
<domenico> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> sacarde: da live cioè?
<jester-> !qualcuno | domenico
<ubot-it> domenico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sacarde> dal cd della 12.04
<jester-> sacarde: con usb creator ?
<sacarde> si
<sacarde> gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<jester-> sacarde: la iso l'hai scaricata dalla live stessa?
<domenico> sto scaricando la versione per usb
<sacarde> uso il cd
<sacarde> uso l'immagine del cd
<jester-> sacarde: cd o no cd la iso come la hai scaricata
<sacarde> /dev/sr0
<jester-> domenico: versione x usb?
<sacarde> la iso l'ho scaricata con un altro sistema
<sacarde> e ho fatto il cd
<jester-> sacarde: quindi è su un hd o usb?
<sacarde> la distro e' su CD
<sacarde> che ho avviato come live
<jester-> sacarde: eh hai fatto il cd avviato e quindi sei su una live, o no
<sacarde> si
<jester-> sacarde: e cosa dovresti fare adesso
<sacarde> ho lanciato :
<sacarde> gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<sacarde> ho un usb da 1GB
<jester-> e vorresti fare una usb con la stessa iso?
<akis24> giorno jester-
<sacarde> si
<jester-> aloha akis24
<jester-> sacarde: la iso è 12.04?
<sacarde> 12.04.3
<drox> scusate una cosa differenza tra 12.04.3 LTS standar a quella versione della community?
<jester-> sacarde: fosse una 13.04 si potrebbe fare con dd da terminale
<sacarde> la cosa strana e' che non mi permette di attivare la persistenza
<sacarde> l'immagine e' 707mb
<sacarde> e la chiavetta 1gb
<enzotib> drox, dovrebbe avere già alcune impostazioni, come la lingua e poco altro, già impostate
<jester-> sacarde: boh che dire se da live
<jester-> sacarde: provato a cambiare la usb nel caso fosse un po ciucca?
<sacarde> ancora no
<jester-> sacarde: dovresti provare
<sacarde> ok
<drox> enzotib: allora scarico l'ufficiale non vorrei ci fossero patch o altro, parto da quella base grazie!!! Altra cosa possibilità durante l'installazione di avere gnome invece di unity?
<enzotib> drox, c'è la versione basata su gnome
<enzotib> drox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/release/
<jester-> e gia in italico mi pare
<sacarde> nel syslog vedo
<sacarde> usb-creator-gtk[4549]: segfault at 4 ip b6fcb7e4 sp b188dc4c error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.5.8
<drox> mmm ma vorrei la LTS adesso googol oancora un po'
<enzotib> drox, la LTS non mi pare avesse una versione gnome
<jester-> sacarde: vedi se ti fa installare oneboitin
<enzotib> drox, poi parli di gnome classic o gnome shell?
<drox> cacchio c'è anche questa differenza?
<drox> enzotib: io prima della 11.10 che ho installato Kubuntu prima sempre avuto ubuntu con gnome non so quale è? ^_^
<enzotib> drox, ok, allora installa ubuntu 12.04 LTS e poi installi il pacchetto per gnome fallback, se vieni qui ti spieghiamo come
<drox> ok  e grazie cmq differenza tra shell e classic?
<jester-> shell è tipo unity un piu sul classico
<jester-> mai preso piede
<drox> capito... magari all'inizio provo a tenere unity se proprio non riesco a usarlo passo a Gnome! ^_^
<Emanuele_Deriu> giorno, ho un problema con xubuntu non si sente più l'uadio quando attacco le cuffie
<drox> un'alra cosa io ho un UH in raid dove non c'è su il sistema operativo, solo dati, Adesso formatto HD con sistema operativo swap e home al riavvio HD in raid mirro viene riconosciuto subito o solo dopo installazione mdamd e riconfigurazione?
<jester-> !raid | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<ExPBoy> raid in linux....
<jester-> fakeraid
<ExPBoy> bel nome
<jester-> in pratica una cazzata
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> a parte che per un rais serio dovresti avere una mobo da 1000 piotte e un po di hd
<drox> jester-: ExPBoy cmq funziona!! per quello che serve  ame :D
<ExPBoy> drox, certo
<drox> il problema adesso è nel resetto del pc non perdere i dati :)
<jester-> vedi la guida su come risincronizzare
<jester-> drox: fakeraid fa semplicemente copia sul secondo hd
<jester-> se non sbaglio
<jester-> un mirror
<Emanuele_Deriu> che posso fare?
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, in winz funza?
<Emanuele_Deriu> boh
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, le cuffie funzano non collegate al pc?
<Emanuele_Deriu> fino a 3gg fa funzionava
<Emanuele_Deriu> sisi
<Emanuele_Deriu> dopo un aggiornamento ha smesso di funzionare
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, controlla di non aver aggiunto ppa o simili
<Emanuele_Deriu> solo quello di i2p
<Emanuele_Deriu> lo tolto?
<Emanuele_Deriu> tolgo*
<drox> mi avevate risposto? sono caduto
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, apri un terminale
<Emanuele_Deriu> fatto
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, poi digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | Emanuele_Deriu , poi posta su pastebin l'output
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu , poi posta su pastebin l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Emanuele_Deriu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387173/
<jester-> hai una ricca collezione di ppa
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, probabilmente, gli ultimi tre hanno creato casino
<jester-> probabilemente uno di questi ha aggiornato qualche libreria con una farlocca
<Emanuele_Deriu> come li tolgo?
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: se hai ancora la stringa con la quale li hai aggiunti con: ppa-purge stringa
<jester-> se le hai perse fai un ripristino di sistema e poi stai alla larga dai ppa
<jester-> !ripristino | Emanuele_Deriu
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Emanuele_Deriu> gli ultimi 3 ppa li ho presi installando un gioco dallo store...
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: in questi casi è meglio un ripristino e fai lo swtich alle cuffie a mano
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, non mi riferivo alle ultime tre righe
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, quelle si riferiscono a un solo ppa
<Emanuele_Deriu> si ma jdownloader mi serve :s
<cristian_c> !ppa | Emanuele_Deriu
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Emanuele_Deriu> va bhe faccio il ripristino
<Emanuele_Deriu> grazie
<cartman84> Ciao ragazzi.... ho un problema con Samba... Vi spiego... Ho due computer, uno desktop con windowsXP, e un portatile con lubuntu 13.10. Il desktop è connesso al roture
<jester-> cartman84: sono in lan su uno switch i pc?
<cartman84> router  tramite cavo, mentre il portatile è connesso via wifi.... Ora.. non riesco a condividere le risorse, nonostante la configuarazione Samba... In più se faccio un ping sul computer desktop dal portatile  tutto è okay, ma se lo faccio dal desktopo vs il portatile non riesco a vederlo
<cartman84> no, non sono su switch
<cartman84> anche facendo una scansione  wifi, con  lo smartphone, con l0'app Fing tool, il portatile non viene visto
<cristian_c> cartman84, devi configurare il server in ubuntu
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<cartman84> come si fa????
<cartman84> cristian???
<cristian_c> !samba | cartman84
<ubot-it> cartman84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> cartman84, oppure, usi la gui di samba
<jester-> cartman84: installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare, in winz devi abilitare condivisone di file e cartelle e assegnare una cartella o piu cartelle alla condivisione
<Emanuele_Deriu> cristian_c, ma se faccio il ripristino non mi rinstalla i programmi da ppa?
<cristian_c> Emanuele_Deriu, no
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: sostituisce il sistema a nuovo
<jester-> ma ti rimangono le configurazione dei programmi che installerai e jdownloader installalo col deb e non con i ppa
<Emanuele_Deriu> nella wiki c'è
<Emanuele_Deriu> Al termine della procedura i programmi installati in precedenza dall'utente saranno nuovamente presenti sul sistema.
<cristian_c> !chat | Emanuele_Deriu
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cartman84> mmmm allora  samba è configuarato.. almeno , seguendo la guida che mi avete linkato, queste cose già le ho fatte...
<cartman84> il problema rimane
<jester-> <jester-> cartman84: installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare, in winz devi abilitare condivisone di file e cartelle e assegnare una cartella o piu cartelle alla condivisione
<jester-> cartman84: su tutti i pc linux
<cartman84> system config samba è già installato
<jester-> usalo
<jester-> se hai pacioccato smb.conf a mano la vedo dura
<jester-> a meno che hai fatto una copia
<cartman84> samab l'ho configuratotramitte client GUI
<jester-> cartman84: è system-config-samba la gui che lo scrive
<cartman84> appunto... senti c'è un modo di cancellare samba e reinstallarlo
<cartman84> ?
<cartman84> cosi riporovo
<jester-> cartman84: basterebbe ripristinare il conf originale
<cartman84> che non ho... perchè prima usavo bodhi linux e funzionava... non pensavo di avere problematiche con lubuntu
<jester-> cartman84: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/smb.conf
<cartman84> okay ... adesso ci riprovo
<cartman84> nulla.... niente di niente... configuarato il file smb.conf... il mio portatile da windows non viene visto... neanche facendo il ping
<zikegf> ciao a tutti, ho installato da poco su un ASUS EEE PC 1015BX l'ultima versione disponibile di CAELinux (2011). Non mi riconosce più alcun wireless nè ethernet
<cristian_c> cartman84, io pensavo fosse il problema contrario, cioè che non riuscissi ad accedere a lubuntu
<enzotib> !buntu | zikegf
<ubot-it> zikegf: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<enzotib> !chat | zikegf
<ubot-it> zikegf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cartman84> no cristian....  io configuro il file samba.... ma sul computer dove ho installato winz, la condivisione non risulta... in più facendo il ping da windows xp verso il portatile, i pacchetti non arrivano...
<cartman84> mentre se faccio il ping dal portatile verso windowns xp, i pacchetti arrivano a destinazione...
<cartman84> nn so... altre soluzioni?
<cartman84> :-(
<jester-> cartman84: distro?
<jester-> mi pare che samba linux-->winz fosse buggata
<cartman84> lubuntu 13.10
<jester-> i pc linux funzano?
<jester-> cartman84: e stesso gruppo di lavoro?
<cartman84> si si
<cartman84> di pc linux ce nè solo uno cmq... in tutto i pc sono due in rete
<jester-> se i linux funzano il problema, per logica, sta in winz
<cristian_c> eh
<cartman84> mmmm.....
<Franco_> salve
<xxx_> outherheaven
<enzotib> what?
<eagle2> Buon giorno a tutti!!!!!!!!
<eagle2> vorrei installare i driver della stampante, non riesco più !!
<eagle2> nella partizione precedente ero riuscito tramite un post, ma dal quel post non si riesco più ad installare gli stessi driver
<eagle2> la mia stampante è: canon MP600
<eagle2> qualcuno saprebbe darmi un repository ufficiale?
<eagle2> sergios, ciao
<sergios> ciao eagle2
<eagle2> sergios, x caso hai una stampante canon?
<sergios> eagle 2 no mi spiace una epson!
<eagle2> ieri avevi problemi di driver di scheda video?
<eagle2> mp600: http://imagebin.org/276323
<sergios> eagle2 si, li ho tuttora
<sergios> ho una radeon hd7570m  che manda in surriscaldamento il computer
<eagle2> ieri tramite jester sono riuscito ad installarli i miei
<sergios> ho provato ad attivare i driver prorietari da "driver aggiuntivi" ho provato gli fglrx-update poi gli fglrx per poi tornare agli open  per scarsi risultati!
<sergios> eagle2 grandi!!! cosa avete fatto di preciso?
<eagle2> sergios, ti faccio vedere una mia screen
<sergios> io alla fine ho dovuto fare il ripristino dell'istallazione
<sergios> :(
<eagle2> asetta un attimo che l'ha creeo
<eagle2> sergios, vai su driver aggiunti !!!      http://imagebin.org/276330
<sergios> eagle2 ci sono già
<sergios> eagle2 grazie per la schermata ma io uso xfce, penso sia lo stesso percorso di /impostazioni/software e aggiornamenti/driver aggiuntici
<eagle2> ora guarda i miei: http://imagebin.org/276332
<sergios> io ho già provato i driver prorietari ma con scarsi risultati
<eagle2> xfce!!! no io uso ubuntu, ma la procedura sarà quasi la stessa
<pc-linux> irc://irc.rootworld.net/atollo-friends
<sergios> eagle2 è sempru ubuntu ma basato su una veste grafica differente (tu hai unity quello di base su ubunu)
<eagle2> si, ho la base!! 12.04.3 LTS
<sergios> eagle2 io delle opzioni differenti dalle tue http://imagebin.org/276339
<sergios> stavo valutando di disattivare la scheda video radeon e lasciare quella integrata del portatile, ma non so come e se si possa fare!
<eagle2> hai applicato le modifiche?
<eagle2> provate tutte e 3?
<Franco_> ciao
<Franco_> la mia domanda e' si puo' installare in ubuntu 13.10 saucy il DE Mate ? senza rompere nulla altro    ?  o rischio di fare danni ?
<Franco_> e se si: si devono aggiungere dei repositriy ?
<eagle2> aiuto !!!!!!     leggete post   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6388184/
<Franco_> non ci ho capito nulla,  puoi spiegare ?
<Franco_> nn ho capito
<eagle2> ho formattato il pc di recente
<Franco_> ahh io anche ho formattato un HD
<eagle2> vorrei reinstallare i driver della stampante mp600 canon
<Franco_> e ho instalalto ubuntu 13 10..
<Franco_> ma nn sono soddisfatto
<Franco_> capito
<eagle2> io la 12.04.3 lts
<Franco_> mi spiace nn uso canon
<Franco_> non ce un driver ?
<eagle2> quando avevo la vecchia partizione, ho seguito un post di lffl e si sono installati
<Franco_> e cercalo su gggolge
<eagle2> ora dal quel post non riesco +
<Franco_> metti la stamapnte ubuntu e lffl org
<Franco_> tutti insime e vedi che ti esce
<eagle2> cosi ho fatto
<Franco_> non ce piu'??
<Franco_> avranno cassato la pagina allora
<Franco_> succede
<eagle2> molto probabile quella dei repo
<Franco_> bho mi spiace nn mi viene niente altro, non uso mai canon
<eagle2> quando invio i comandi, non riesce a contattare il server di lanchpad
<Franco_> ce c9i azzecca launpad ??
<Franco_> che centra ?
<Franco_> era un repo di launchpad ??
<eagle2> si sono li depositati
<Franco_> puossono alvrlo rimosso..
<Franco_> non sono eterni sono personali
<Franco_> ppa
<eagle2> si
<Franco_>  quindi puo' non essere piu' li'
<eagle2> che palle !!!!!!!
<Franco_> devi cercare ancora
<Franco_> i ppa muoiono velocemente mi sa'
<Franco_> sono come le comete
<eagle2> o staranno facendo delle modifiche
<Franco_> bho?
<Franco_> puo' darsi mica ti avvisano
<Franco_> hai ragione a dire
<Franco_> sapessi io
<Franco_> anche per questo indietreggia ubuntu, peccato
<Franco_> era il primo una volta
<eagle2> se trovassi un .deb della mia stampate me l'ho tengo stretto
<Franco_> e si fai bene
<Franco_> ma nn assicuro nulla ehhh
<eagle2> l'ultima versione
<Franco_> diventa tutto obsoleto troppo in fretta
<Franco_> vanno tutti troppo veloci
<Franco_> io son conservativo
<eagle2> infatti, anche io
<eagle2> ho un hadr disk pieno di soft
<Franco_> secondo me, se contunano cosi' a canonical, prima o poi fallisce
<Franco_> e tutto perche' Per inseguire i nexus o  la apple ?
<Franco_> ridicolo
<eagle2> io da poco uso linux, d'aprile dalla 13.04
<Franco_> che pecattooo
<Franco_> ahh nn sai il passato allora
<eagle2> no
<eagle2> che successo in passato?
<Franco_> fino alla versione 12 era quasi tutto discretamente
<Franco_> 12 04
<Franco_> dopo hanno sctenanto l inferno
<Franco_> volgioo la convergenza coi smmar
<eagle2> ho quella la lts
<akis24> !chat Franco_:  eagle2
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Franco_> e restaci piu' che puoi...
<Franco_> ho fatto una domanda
<Franco_> Si puo' installare in ubuntu 13.10 saucy il DE Mate ? senza rompere nulla altro ?  oppure rischio di fare danni ?
<Franco_> non sono un bot ehh
<akis24> Franco_:  ma va' mica avevo capito ...
<Franco_> posso essere aiutato ?
<akis24> Franco_:  se avevo la risposta l'avresti avuta  comunque bisogna aggiungere dei repo legendo in giro
<akis24> g*
<Franco_> mica chedo epro' solo a te,   in genere....
<Franco_> generale....
<akis24> Franco_:  ovvio che no ma se nessuno risponde sono due le cose o non abbiamo una risposta da darti  o non tutti hanno letto dipende
<Franco_> ... utili eh...
<akis24> Franco_: sembra che gli altri debbano fare  quello che dovresti far tu...
<akis24> Franco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<akis24> Franco_:  e finiamola qui ...
<Franco_> ho solo chesto un aiuto,  eh mica voglio la luna
<Franco_> chi mi aiuta ?
<akis24> Franco_:  sembra che tu di leggere non abbia voglia ma di trollare si
<akis24> Franco_: va isul wiki e leggi
<Franco_> io nn trollo pensa per te
<Franco_> mica leggere le st******e che scrivono li e' vangelo, meglio confrontarsi no?
<Franco_> sai che e' la primia
<eagle2> Franco_,  io leggendo wiki sono riuscito a ripristinare (in live) la mia partizione di ubu, mi dava un grub rescue !!!
<eagle2> all'avvio
<Franco_> enzotib,  ci sei ?
<enzotib> Franco_, ?
<Franco_> te la senti di rispondere ala domanda: si puo installa re mate su saucy senza romper nulla ?
<Franco_> mi sa che faccio danni... a lume di naso
<Franco_> pre sento che mate  rompe qualcosa
<stevr1it> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 13.10, quando faccio partire skype mi da il seguente errore: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" e poi all'avvio della webcam si locca tutto. La libreria in question e è installata, unso gnome shell. potete aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Franco_, di sicuro ci sarà qualche PPA ad hoc
<Franco_> stevr1it,  manca un qualcosa
<stevr1it> Franco_, cosa?
<Franco_> si am la guida e' vecchia enzotib e' alla versione 12 04
<Franco_> forse camberra-gtk-module
<stevr1it> Franco_, è installato
<akis24> stevr1it:  prova qui se ti è utile  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290156
<Franco_> e skype da dover hai isntallato?
<enzotib> Franco_, abilita il repo partner e lo trovi
<Franco_> scusa quale repo enzotib ?
<Franco_> ubuntu ??
<enzotib> Franco_, per skype, repo partner
<Franco_> ah si non chiedevo epr MATE DE
<Franco_> per
<stevr1it> Franco_, già vista ma sotto /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ non c'è 52libcanberra-gtk-module_add-to-gtk-modules
<Franco_> ahh mm so mi arrendo
<Franco_> chiedi a piu' esperti di me
<stevr1it> Franco_, skype installato da repo originali
<stevr1it> akis24, già visto ma non ne vengo a capo
<Franco_> mi spaice la mia scienza arriva fin qui
<eagle2> Franco_, ora disistallo tutto quello che appartiene alla stampante, e riprovo tutto da capo
<stevr1it> aik ho trovato questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/888779 ma non trovlo le libereie da modificare
<stevr1it> akis24, ho trovato questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/888779 ma non trovlo le libereie da modificare
<enzotib> Franco_, ma mo' perché vuoi usare mate, solo perché l'hai sentito nominare?
<akis24> stevr1it:  hai provato a reinstallare  ? sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<stevr1it> akis24, si già fatto
<Franco_> no vorrei provare se gira su mio hardware
<Franco_> so per prova
<Franco_> se posso... enzotib
<stevr1it> akis24, se trovassi dove sono qeuste libereie le modficherei 52libcanberra-gtk3-module_add-to-gtk-modules and 52libcanberra-gtk-module_add-to-gtk-modules
<stevr1it> akis24, il comando è grep |    ? non l'ho mai usato
<Guest1792> stando al commento #1 le trovi in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<stevr1it> Guest1792, HO GIÀ GUARDATO MA NON CI SONO
<stevr1it>  ops scusate
<pc-linux> irc://irc.rootworld.net/atollo-friends
<stevr1it> akis24, ecco cosa trovo sotto /etc/X11/Xsession.d  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6388456/
<akis24> stevr1it: sono piu' o meno identiche alle mie
<stevr1it> akis24, ma qui dice : his appears to be related to using zsh as your shell
<stevr1it> in 52libcanberra-gtk3-module_add-to-gtk-modules and 52libcanberra-gtk-module_add-to-gtk-modules,
<stevr1it> Change:
<stevr1it> GTK_MODULES="$GTK_MODULES:canberra-gtk-module"
<stevr1it> to
<enzotib> Franco_, se proprio devi provare mate, allora installa mint
<Franco_> enzotib,  dici ceh fa a pougni su ubuntu ?
<Franco_> ho appena instalalto il 13 10
<akis24> stevr1it:  usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> akis24, si scusa
<Franco_> fanno a cazotti?
<stevr1it> akis24,  qui peter dice coem fare ma non trovo le liberie in questions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/888779
<enzotib> Franco_, guardando in giro, non mi sembra ci sia un modo sufficientemente ortodosso di installarlo su ubuntu
<enzotib> Franco_, oppure provalo su una VM, magari appena lo vedi lo schifi
<Franco_> quindi la risposta e' meglio di no ??
<akis24> stevr1it: comunque fai una ricerca con scritto libcanberra escono fuori parecchie voci
<Franco_> enzotib,  quello e' vero magari fa pena
<enzotib> Franco_, ci sono n-mila interfaccie già belle e pronte, perché sforzarsi a mettere proprio quella che ubuntu non ha?
<stevr1it> akis24, da 2 giorni ci smanetto
<Franco_> perche' gnome 3 etc non sono sttabili a paicere mio coem era gnome 2
<Franco_> come era*
<akis24> stevr1it:  http://imagebin.org/276358
<stevr1it> akis24, provo
<akis24> bene stevr1it
<stevr1it> akis24,  non ci sono quelle librerie. mah
<stevr1it> desisto
<akis24> stevr1it:  strano se le hai installate dovrebbero esserci
<stevr1it> akis24, si lincabberra c' ma non 52libcanberra-gtk-module_add-to-gtk-modules
<enzotib> Franco_, se vuoi una bella interfaccia simil vecchio gnome, configurabile, etc, etc, usa Xubuntu cioè Ubuntu con XFCE
<gio51> gradirei sapere perche ubuntu montato  accanto alla partizione seven non funziona il wifi mentre sulla stessa machina affiancato a xp va tutto bene
<akis24> stevr1it:  installa questo  sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk3-module
<stevr1it> akis24, libcanberra-gtk3-module è già alla versione più recente
<akis24> stevr1it: al momento non ho altre soluzioni
<stevr1it> akis24, quando avvio skype mi da il seguente errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6388547/  e all'avviod el video si blocca tutto
<gio51> nessuno sa darmi una risposta
<cristian_c> !veggenti | gio51
<ubot-it> gio51: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<gio51> forse sono i drive di seven che non sono compatibili
<gio51> faccio presente che sono un neofita
<cristian_c> gio51, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> !paste | gio51 , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> gio51 , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> eagle2, se semplicemente la colleghi al pc, non riesci ad aggiungerla dal gestore?
<eagle2> cristian_c, come?
<cristian_c> eagle2, che modello è?
<cristian_c> eagle2, hai aperto il gestore stampanti?
<eagle2> mp600 canon
<eagle2> cristian_c, mando un pastebin
<cristian_c> eagle2, di cosa?
<eagle2> del  terminale
<eagle2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6388678/   risultato!!!
<eagle2> cristian_c, se riesco a trovare un .deb di questa stampante, me l'ho tengo stretto
<eagle2> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6388678/   risultato!!!
<cristian_c> eagle2, no, dico, ma senza ppa riuscivi ad aggiungerla dal gestore?
<eagle2> ora ci provo, però prima devo ripulire tutto PPA
<eagle2> tolgo un pò di spazzatura
<eagle2> con ubuntu Tweak
<eagle2> e col gestore di pacchetti
<pc-linux> irc://irc.artikanet.org/bloomone
<krabador> non cliccate a questo link
<eagle2> krabador, il link è un virus phishing?
<krabador> eagle2, uno entra , manda un link ed esce
<krabador> eagle2, ti sembra corretto, oltre che affidabile?
<eagle2> staff, bannatelo !!!!   pc-linux
<ErVito> krabador: un po' di net dpam
<ErVito> spam :D
<krabador> non ci facciamo mancare niente :d
<krabador> :D
<ErVito> lol
<ErVito> guyz, tempo fa avevo trovato dei concorreti di wolfram alpha
<ErVito> ne avete qualcuno da linkarmi al volo?!
<ErVito> krabador: o non si può?! :DD
<krabador> eeeehh ErVito ..... che dire....
<krabador> non conosco wolfram alpha
<cristian_c> mathematica?
<cristian_c> ma saremmo in #ubuntu-it
<ErVito> krabador: è un sito micidiale che ti apre milioni di finestrelle contentente ciascuna un pelo di cicciabaffa
<ErVito> cristian_c: non ci avevo fatto caso :D
<ErVito> cristian_c: vado a confessarmi da jester- o da enzotib
<krabador> ErVito, ma prima, almeno 3 compilazioni
<krabador> di boot2gecko.
<pippopippo> ciao, ho un problema con l'upgrade 12.10 chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | pippopippo
<ubot-it> pippopippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> pippopippo, ti consiglio di fare il backup, e di installare da 0 la release che vuoi utilizzare
<krabador> il salto di versione puo' dare problemi
<AzaliahKron> salve..ho entato di postare una richiesta d'aiuto ma non sono certa di esserci riuscita
<AzaliahKron> posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<krabador> AzaliahKron, se riguarda ubuntu si
<pippopippo> dopo l'upgarade 12.10 al riavvio non parte piu', come se non arrivasse piu' il segnale al monitor e non mi funziona neanche la partenza in modo ripristino
<AzaliahKron> beh certo riguarda ubunto 13.10
<krabador> AzaliahKron, chiedi
<Francesco__> Salve, ho un problema relativo a ubuntu posso chiedere ?
<krabador> pippopippo, allora, stai usando la stessa macchina con il problema, da un altro sistema operativo?
<krabador> Francesco__, chiedi
<pippopippo> si
<AzaliahKron> da quando ho aggiornato a ubunto 13.10, ho avuto vari problemi ma quello che proprio non so risolvere riguarda i viewer per entrare su second life, ogni volta che lancio singularity, ma anche con kokua (64 bit) mi appaiono due inquietanti messaggi di errore: 1)The following Media Plugin has failed: media_plugin_webkit Please re-install the plugin or contact the vendor if you continue to experience problems. 2)Warning: Your sys
<krabador> pippopippo, allora, puoi provare a premere ctrl alt f1 al punto in cui si blocca il caricamento di ubuntu
<krabador> AzaliahKron, non incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | AzaliahKron
<ubot-it> AzaliahKron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> pippopippo, dopodichè fai il login testuale
<krabador> con user name e password
<pippopippo> grazie,provero', ciaio
<krabador> pippopippo, aspetta
<Francesco__> Ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc come dual boot, e quando provo a scegliere ubuntu come boot la schermata utenti mi appare, fino qua tutto bene..
<pippopippo> cosa c'e
<krabador> pippopippo, sai che comandi mandare dopo?
<AzaliahKron> beh quello che ho scritto dice tutti i miei problemi con ubunto non ho da incollare altro
<pippopippo> no, pensavo che questo bastasse
<Francesco__> ma non appena clicco per entrare su uno degli utenti mi appare la schermata nera con il mouse, come se non riuscisse a caricare il sistema..
<Francesco__> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> pippopippo, no, avresti il sistema a riga di comando.
<krabador> pippopippo, una volta fatto il login, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> Francesco__, che scheda grafica hai?
<AzaliahKron> ovviamente se non c'è nessuno che va su second life non potete aiutarmi mi sa
<Francesco__> nvidia
<krabador> Francesco__, dammi un po' di info sul pc
<AzaliahKron> quindi la domanda è : c'è qualcuno che usa ubunto 13.10 e va su second life?
<krabador> AzaliahKron, è che second life, di per sè, non è correlato ad ubuntu, anche se lo usi li
<krabador> AzaliahKron, ti conviene chidere nelle risorse di settore
<krabador> AzaliahKron, di second life
<pippopippo> ok,grazie
<AzaliahKron> il problema è di ubunto 13.10 perchè con la versione precedente funzionava tutto bene
<Francesco__> processore intel pentium 4 cpu 2.40 GHz
<AzaliahKron> non capisco perchè ogni volta che cambia distribuzione funziona tutto meno e peggio
<krabador> Francesco__, che nvidia hai?
<krabador> Francesco__, quanta ram?
<cristian_c> !chat | AzaliahKron
<ubot-it> AzaliahKron: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Francesco__> NV17
<krabador> Francesco__, nv17 è un chip, e po' essere varie schede
<krabador> Francesco__, che nvidia è?
<AzaliahKron> nessuno sa dove trovo questo misterioso plugin? media_plugin_webkit
<Francesco__> Un attimo che non ricordo bene
<krabador> AzaliahKron, per favore entra nel canale chat, se ne puo' parlare meglio
<krabador> Francesco__, vai tranquillo
<AzaliahKron> non è questa la chat? dove devo entrare?
<krabador> AzaliahKron, manda /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> li si puo' parlare piu' tranquillamente di argomenti che non riguardano strettamente il sistema
<Francesco__> è una vga Standard
<KillBill> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/849/ruuv.jpg PROBLEMA
<krabador> Francesco__, devi entrare in modalità nomodeset
<Francesco__> Cioè?
<krabador> Francesco__, dal grub, ovvero la schermata dove hai la lista dei sistemi, all'avvio
<krabador> Francesco__, premi "e" , nella linea di ubuntu
<krabador> e aggiungi "nomodeset" a mano, vicino a "splash"
<krabador> poi premi f10
<Francesco__> f10 per fare cosa?
<krabador> quando inserisci nomodeset, vicino splash
<krabador> in grub
<krabador> all'avvio
<krabador> f10 fa caricare
<Francesco__> Provo a ravviare e mi collega da tablet a presto.
<AzaliahKron> c'è qualcuno che va su second life usando ubunto 13.10?
<krabador> Francesco__, ok
<eagle2> jester-, ciao
<Francesco__> ciao
<Francesco__> eccomi di nuovo
<Francesco__> il problema e rimasto ancora..
<Francesco__> centra qualcosa la sessione ospite?
<krabador> Francesco__, non entri come utente?
<Francesco__> no perche non ricordo la password.. ma credo sia la stessa cosa o no?
<Francesco__> ???
<krabador> Francesco__, non è la stessa cosa
<krabador> premi ctrl alt f1
<krabador> fai il login utente
<Francesco__> poi
<krabador> e ti ci vuole la passwird
<krabador> password
<krabador> in quanto devi mandare dei comandi che la necessitano
<bithunter> ciao tutti
<Francesco__> ho capito ma non la ricordo..
<krabador> Francesco__, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bithunter> ubuntu restrict extra nn funziona bene... come posso reinstallarli ?
<krabador> aggiungere nomodeset a fianco di quiet splash
<krabador> ctrl x
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> e poi sudo update-grub
<krabador> dopo di che sudo shutdown -r now
<krabador> e riaccedi alla stessa
<Francesco__> scusa potresti ripetermelo?
<krabador> si
<krabador> ctrl alt f1
<krabador> fai il login
<Francesco__> per login
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Francesco__> cosa intendi?
<krabador> aggiungere nomodeset a fianco di quiet splash
<krabador> login
<Francesco__> ahcapito
<krabador> Francesco__, hai installato tu ubuntu?
<krabador> devi inserire user name e password
<krabador> ricapitolando
<krabador> ctrl alt f1
<krabador> fai il login
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<krabador> aggiungere nomodeset a fianco di quiet splash
<krabador> ctrl x
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<Francesco__> ma come faccio a fare il login senon conosco la pass?
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<krabador> hai installato tu ubuntu?
<Francesco__> si ma 2 mesi fa'...
<krabador> non hai mai fatto un accesso regolare, con l'utente?
<krabador> l'accesso regolare è con l'utente
<Francesco__> no perche mi dava questo problema..
<krabador> per creare un altro utente, servirebbe comunque la password
<krabador> se non l'hai mai usata, non hai dati da salvare
<krabador> quidi reinstalla
<krabador> fa tutto regolarmente
<krabador> e con un pentium4 e l'nv17
<krabador> ti consiglio lubuntu
<Francesco__> posso farti una domanda?
<enzotib> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Francesco__> non voglio essere insistente ma credi che andrebbe meglio win7?
<krabador> Francesco__, quanta ram hai ?
<Francesco__> 1gb
<Francesco__> come ritorno  al grub??
<krabador> Francesco__, riavvii
<krabador> Francesco__, sudo shutdown -r now
<Francesco__> mi trovo nella schermata nera perche ho pigiato f1 prima..
<Francesco_> capito?
<krabador> Francesco_, hai il cursore davanti?
<Francesco_> ho
<Francesco_> francesco-sistem login:
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> qui andrebbe fatto il login con l'utente
<krabador> se non ricordi come
<krabador> premi ctrl alt f7
<krabador> dovresti tornare all'ambiente grafico bloccato
<Francesco_> si
<Francesco_> fatto
<Francesco_> come tornare al grub?
<krabador> ctrl alt canc
<krabador> devi riavviare
<Francesco_> non si riavvia ctrl alt canc
<krabador> non appare nessun menu?
<Francesco_> ecco .... fatto
<krabador> !password | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Francesco_> quando sostituisco il nome utente mi dice comando non trovato perche??
<UbuntuBest> Salve potrei avere un informazione
<akis24> !chiedi | UbuntuBest
<ubot-it> UbuntuBest: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<UbuntuBest> ok vorrei installare la 13.10 dal bios è obbligatoria partizione se non voglio sovrappore i due OS o è un processo automatico
<akis24> UbuntuBest:  non ho capito bene la domanda  ma comunque in fase di installazione o prima crei la aprtizione su cui installare e avvii entrambi i sistemi
<akis24> partizione*
<UbuntuBest> oppure seconda alternativa se faccio partizione per installare basta creare l'iso su chiavetta e selezionare la partizione dove installarlo?
<Francesco_> sono entrato! fantastico!! non lo avevo mai usato!!
<akis24>  UbuntuBest  oppure scegli l'opzione  " installa accanto windows "
<eagle2> convertendo un .rpm in .deb è conveniente?
<eagle2> con alien
<akis24> UbuntuBest:  s iesatto scegli tu la partizione di destinazione su cui installare
<enzotib> eagle2, se non c'è alternativa...
<eagle2> ho trovato i driver della stampante in .rpm
<enzotib> eagle2, link?
<eagle2> sono uscito dalla pagina
<eagle2> la ricerco
<krabador> Francesco_, sei entrato come utente in modalità grafica'
<krabador> ?
<Francesco_> pensavo fosse piu veloce..
<UbuntuBest> ma installa accanto a windows lo trovo nel bios o nell' installer? e devo già aver la partizione?
<akis24> UbuntuBest:  lo trovi sulla iso masterizzata seguendo la procedura di installazione da disco live o sub
<akis24> usb*
<Francesco_> sisi
<krabador> Francesco_, ubuntu versione principale, per un p4 con 1gb e la tua nvidia, non è una scheggia
<krabador> xubuntu e lubunut
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> sono concepite per essere molto piu' leggere
<krabador> e piu' adatte a quei sistemi
<UbuntuBest> quindi dal bios o dall'exe che trovo  dalla masterizzazione della iso?
<eagle2> enzotib, è così il file cnijfilter-mp600-2.70-2.i386.rpm
<enzotib> eagle2, link significa la pagina dove l'hai preso
<akis24> UbuntuBest:  il bios non centra nulla... l'iso si avvia e installando trovi tutte le opzioni
<eagle2> si l'ho sò cos'è un link
<eagle2> trovato: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0900705701.html
<enzotib> eagle2, e quindi? me lo fai vedere sto link?
<enzotib> ah ecco
<akis24> UbuntuBest: al massimo all'avvio del pc dovrai selezionare avvio dal lettore cd  o impostarlo sul bios del pc come prima periferica di boot
<eagle2> enzotib, va bene scaricato da lì?
<akis24> !installazione | UbuntuBest:
<ubot-it> UbuntuBest:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> eagle2, mah, non saprei
<eagle2> enzotib, potrei convertirlo in .deb con alien
<Simone88> Buonasera a tutti,
<UbuntuBest> in pratica bisogna partizionare :(
<krabador> UbuntuBest, hai win ?
<eagle2> krabador, secondo te convertendo un rpm in deb mi conviene?
<Simone88> ho un grosso problema. Provavo ad installare l'ultima relase di ubuntu tramite dvd, e nel momento in cui dovevo selezionare la modalità di installazione, mi comunicava che non c'era nessun sistema operativo individuato sul mio pc (nonostante ci fosse Windows 7). Erroneamente è stata fatta continuare la procedura al passo successivo dove si seleziona la location geografica. A quel punto ho interrotto l'installazione e, riavviando
<krabador> UbuntuBest, se segui l'installazione di base, c'è un'opzione per installarla insieme a win, poi fa tutto da sola
<krabador> eagle2, per quale software?
<Simone88> come posso risolvere la cosa? ho seria paura di perdere i dati salvati
<eagle2> driver stampante canon mp600
<eagle2> krabador, http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0900705701.html
<eagle2> il deb ufficiale non l'ho trovo!!!!
<UbuntuBest> si ho win8
<nico92> Salve a tutti
<UbuntuBest> Modello Asus: s500C
<UbuntuBest> Netbook
<krabador> UbuntuBest, allora meglio lubuntu
<UbuntuBest> Krabador: ho capito, ma devo partizionare il disco rigido o fa da solo?
<krabador> UbuntuBest, fa da solo, se vuoi solo che lui stia insieme a win
<UbuntuBest> ah quindi non serve la partizione?
<krabador> UbuntuBest, devi scegliere "installa a fianco di windows"
<krabador> tra le opzioni di installazione , durante l'installazione
<krabador> lui crea la partizione e installa ubuntu
<krabador> UbuntuBest, ma nel netbook, è consigliabile lubuntu
<UbuntuBest> ed è rischioso?
<krabador> no
<nico92> Scusate
<krabador> UbuntuBest, assicurati che non manchi la corrente
<UbuntuBest> quindi non c'è rischi se salti l'hard disk
<UbuntuBest> sisi
<UbuntuBest> è perchè è meglio Lubuntu?
<krabador> UbuntuBest, tieni la batteria, e il caricabatterie inserito
<krabador> UbuntuBest, perchè è piu' leggera, quindi piu' indicata per il netbook
<nico92> Scusate ma come potrei togliere la partizione?
<UbuntuBest> è come menù cambia o è come ubuntu?
<eagle2> krabador, x convertire .rpm dove l'ho metto in home o scrivania?
<krabador> nico92, carica ubuntu in live, ed apri gparted
<nico92> grazie mille ;)
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> eagle2, in questo caso non te lo consiglio
<eagle2> l'rpm
<krabador> non si sa, se una volta deb, va bene con tutte le dipendenze
<krabador> eagle2, tu sei assolutamente libero di provare
<eagle2> succedono danni irreversibili?
<krabador> eagle2, ma no
<krabador> eagle2, male che va non funziona e amen
<eagle2> provo!
<nico92> Ehm, non ho capito il fatto di "caricare ubuntu in live"
<UbuntuBest> dal bios abiliti ubuntu senza instllazione ma in mod live
<UbuntuBest> quindi try ubuntu without installation
<krabador> nico92, ti procuri il supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> lo metti su pendrive
<krabador> o dvd
<krabador> lo fai partire in boot, nel pc, e selezioni, prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<krabador> nico92, usi ubuntu?
<nico92> si, nonostante abbia un netbook
<eagle2> krabador, questo è quello che è uscito fuori   http://imagebin.org/276380
<eagle2> il lucchetto devo entrare in root
<krabador> nico92, scarica la iso di ubuntu
<nico92> Già fatto
<krabador> nico92, fai una pendrive con creatore dischi d'avvio
<krabador> riavvii il netbook , e imposti il boot da usb
<krabador> caricando la pendrive
<krabador> scegli poi "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<nico92> krabador mi stai mandando in tilt, poichè ora come ora sono ancora a :" scarica la iso di ubuntu." Sono leggermente negato  con il pc .
<krabador> e l'hai scaricata, giusto?
<nico92> si
<krabador> bene, carica "creatore dischi d'avvio"
<krabador> ma prima di tutto
<krabador> hai una pendrive?
<nico92> ho una memory stick
<krabador> nico92, e la usi nel lettore di card, o con un adattatore?
<nico92> Nel lettore
<krabador> nico92, se il netbook supporta il boot dal lettore di card
<krabador> allora va bene lo stesso
<krabador> carica "creatore dischi d'avvio"
<nico92> non so cosa sia.
<krabador> nico92, un programma
<krabador> che ubuntu hai?
<nico92> ooook
<nico92> avevo il 12.04
<krabador> ed è quello che stai usando?
<nico92> no, scusa mi sono scaricato quello e quello nuovo ma stavo "usando il 10.10
<krabador> nico92, in ubuntu 10.10 vai su Sistema → Amministrazione → Creazione disco di avvio USB
<krabador> selezioni la card
<krabador> selezioni la iso
<krabador> gliela fai fare
<krabador> riavvii, e provi a farla partire in boot
<krabador> dopo di che, apri gparted
<krabador> e elimini la tua partizione
<nico92> Ottimo, appena finisco al lavoro ed arrivo a casa faccio tutto, ti sono debitore
<krabador> nico92, di niente, buon lavoro
<nico92> Grazie, se domani ci sei ti dico se ci sono riuscito
<krabador> ok
<krabador> eagle2, che stai usando per convertire in deb?
<eagle2> la stampante mi dice che è connessa, ma non so dove visionarla
<eagle2> krabador, alien
<eagle2> il comando :    sudo alien pacchettodaconvertire.rpm
<krabador> eagle2, il pacchetto deb dove finisce?
<eagle2> sempre in scrivania
<eagle2> con un altro comando la installo
<krabador> per installarlo, sudo dpkg -i pacchetto
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<eagle2> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<eagle2> è lo stesso
<krabador> l'hai fatto?
<bithunter> ragazzi ho un problema con restrict extra non funzionano bene in più i video in flash player non partono. ho rimosso il flash player e restrict ora i video si vedono ma a scatti.. qualche consiglio'
<krabador> bithunter, che ubuntu hai?
<bithunter> 13.04
<krabador> bithunter, che hardware?
<bithunter> centrino 1 giga
<bithunter> di ra
<bithunter> oos
<bithunter> ahahaha scusa
<bithunter> centrino 1,5 1 gb ram
<krabador> scheda video?
<bithunter> funzionava bene
<bithunter> intel integrata
<eagle2> krabador, risultato: http://imagebin.org/276383
<krabador> bithunter, hai installato il driver intel?
<bithunter> come si fa?
<krabador> eagle2, ok, prova a farlo partire?
<bithunter> ok
<krabador> bithunter, hai ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<eagle2> come?
<krabador> eagle2, vedi se è finito nella lista dei software
<bithunter> 32
<eagle2> mi dice che la stampante è connessa
<eagle2> però non riesco a capire dove vederla
<krabador> bithunter, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.04/main/pool/13.04/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386.deb
<krabador> scarichi questo
<krabador> bithunter, poi apri il terminale, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<bithunter> ok
<krabador> poi mandi sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386.deb
<krabador> bithunter, una volta fatto mandi  intel-linux-graphics-installer
<bithunter> mi dice che non esiste
<krabador> l'hai scaricato?
<eagle2> krabador, da ubuntu tweak su applicazioni ?
<krabador> sei andato nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato, col terminale?
<bithunter> o scusa
<bithunter> faccio subito
<krabador> eagle2, dalla dash di ubuntu
<eagle2> sono con cairo dock (dalla lista menù)
<krabador> eagle2, vedi in dash
<eagle2> o devo cambiare ambiente
<krabador> perchè cairo, lo carichi in una sessione differente?
<bithunter> torno subito
<eagle2> metto l'originale dash
<eagle2> krabador, dalla dash originale si vede, ma con un pallino rosso col  (!) dentro.
<krabador> eagle2, prova a farlo partitre
<eagle2> krabador, http://imagebin.org/276387
<krabador> eagle2, beh, parte
<bithunter> eccomi ho dovuto riavviare il router
<bithunter> mi da errore
<krabador> bithunter, allora hai scaricato il pacchetto?
<bithunter> si ma mi da errore nell'installazione
<eagle2> devo provare, non avevo letto il messaggio prec. [20:12:01]
<krabador> !pastebin | bithunter
<ubot-it> bithunter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389826/
<krabador> bithunter, sudo apt-get -yf install
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> tutto a 0
<bithunter> fato
<bithunter> fatto
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> adesso intel-linux-graphics-installer
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> è partita l'interfaccia grafica e sto installando
<krabador> perfetto, dopo riavvia
<eagle2> krabador, vedi cosa mi dice in una stringa:     Inattiva - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij" not available: No such file or directory
<bithunter> ok
<krabador> eagle2, fino ad adesso la questione era di convertire un rpm in un deb e far partire il relativo software
<krabador> eagle2, il software è relativo ad una stampante
<krabador> che stampante è?
<eagle2> krabador, ok, il soft si vede, la stampante è una Canon MP600
<eagle2> ma non parte la stampa di prova
<krabador> eagle2, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=355706
<eagle2> krabador, mancano quei driver nella conversione CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4
<krabador> eagle2, un attimo
<bithunter> fatto
<bithunter> n vedo i video
<eagle2> krabador, http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&u=http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/&prev=/search%3Fq%3DCanon%2BPIXMA%2BMP830%2B-%2BCUPS%252BGutenprint%2Bv5.2.4%26biw%3D1215%26bih%3D679
<bithunter> ho instato idriver ma i video su youtube nn partono
<bithunter> risolto
<bithunter> graxie per il supporto
<bithunter> buonaserata  aa tuttiiiiii
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ciao
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> C'è spartacus?
<eagle2> krabador, ci sei?
<krabador> eccomi
<eagle2> forse mancano questi CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4
<eagle2> gutenprint l'ho scaricato
<eagle2> leggi il link translate
<eagle2> Gutenprint 5.2.9 è disponibile!
<AlE_> ciaooo
<AlE_> non riesco a cambiare i permessi delle cartelle del server per importarci files, come posso fare? uso filezilla!
<eagle2> un pacchetto (tar.bz2) da estrarre, conviene metterlo dove: in home o scrivania?
<eagle2> è un pomeriggio intero che sono davanti al pc x installare e far funzionare questa benedetta stampante
<eagle2> krabador,  grazie dei consigli !
<krabador> eagle2, scompatta l'archivio
<krabador> e compilalo
<eagle2> aiutoraga
<mibofra> !aiuto | eagle2
<ubot-it> eagle2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> quell'archivio va scompattato e compilato
<krabador> ma potrebbe non funzionare lo stesso
<eagle2> dopo aver compilato un tar.bz2 con il comando "make" dov'è si trova il file compilato.deb prima che faccio il make install?
<krabador> eagle2, non fa il deb
<krabador> compila l'eseguibile
<eagle2> lancio il make install
<krabador> ma eagle2 , giiusto per sapere
<krabador> hai dato "sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-mp600series"
<krabador> per la mp600?
<eagle2> no
<eagle2> l'apt-get !!!!!!    cacchio
<eagle2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6390268/  dico SI
<krabador> disinstalla quel deb che hai creato prima dall'rpm
<eagle2> disistallo con il gestore di pacchetti ed ubuntu tweak
<krabador> eagle2, da synaptic
<krabador> eagle2, vedi origine
<eagle2> krabador, si sono in origine dei pacchetti
<krabador> dovrebbe essere da solo
<krabador> in una delle voci
<eagle2> una condivisione di desktop si può fare qui? x fare prima
<eagle2> live in diretta
<krabador> no
<krabador> eagle2, allora, sudo apt-cache search nomepacchetto
<krabador> quello di prima
<krabador> che hai installato dopo averlo convertito dall'rpm
<eagle2> sto facendo una screen del synaptic
<krabador> ok
<krabador> della sezione origine, mi raccomando
<eagle2> http://imagebin.org/276405    guarda
<krabador> sto ppa da dove l'hai preso?
<krabador> fammi vedere lo screen "not automatic"
<eagle2> questo di michael gruz?
<krabador> si
<eagle2> da lanchpad
<krabador> si, ma non conviene mai installare roba da ppa
<krabador> hai la 13.04 =
<krabador> ?
<eagle2> la lts
<eagle2> la 12
<krabador> ah, ok
<eagle2> not automatic in quale elenco si trova?
<krabador> in origine
<eagle2> hhahaa
<krabador> eagle2, come si chiama il pacchetto che hai installato prima dopo la conversione?
<eagle2> è nel desktop
<eagle2> guardo
<eagle2> cnijfilter-mp600_2.70-2_i386.deb
<krabador> eagle2, vai in synaptic e cercalo
<krabador> perfettamente col suo nome
<eagle2> quello che sto facendo
<Guest6286> mi aiutate sono dalla live dovrei unire due partizioni con gparted
<krabador> Guest6286, di che tipo di partizioni parli?
<Guest6286> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11092013-100609pm.php
<Guest6286> una vuota e una con xubuntu
<krabador> allora, puoi cancellare quella vuota, e allargare quella di xubuntu
<krabador> in modo da prendere tutto lo spazio della precedente
<Guest6286> ah ok forse ci sono riuscito
<Guest6286> dovevo mettere in swapoff la swapp
<Guest6286> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11092013-101014pm.php cosi va bene krabador _
<Guest6286> ??
<krabador> Guest6286, si, sta facendo quello che dicevamo
<krabador> era questo il risultato che volevi raggiungere?
<Guest6286> sisi
<eagle2> krabador, trovato     http://imagebin.org/276407
<krabador> eagle2, perfetto, rimuovilo
<eagle2> rimuovo completamente
<Guest6286> va bhe lo lascio lavorare grazie e buona serata
<Guest6286> by
<krabador> eagle2, si
<krabador> poi chiudi synaptic, e manda quel comando
<eagle2> scusa riguarda l'ultimo screen
<eagle2> quello sotto al quadratino verde si deve applicare? rigurdante  all'mp600
<eagle2> la versione 3.90
<eagle2> krabador, scusa riguarda l'ultimo screen, quello sotto al quadratino verde si deve applicare? rigurdante  all'mp600, la versione 3.90
<krabador> eagle2, chiudi synaptic, e manda il comando di prima
<eagle2> ok
<eagle2> krabador,    vedi cosa dice il terminale    http://imagebin.org/276411
<krabador> eagle2, ok
<krabador> prova adesso ad usare la stampante
<eagle2> 2.70 dava conflitto con la 3.90 versione?
<krabador> eagle2, innanzitutto è successivo
<krabador> il 3.90 rispetto al 2.70
<krabador> poi ti ha dato problemi
<eagle2> 2.70 era nullo
<eagle2> sto provando la stamp
<eagle2> krabador,    tutto ok    http://imagebin.org/276413  (l'ultima stringa)
<eagle2> sullo stato stampante
<eagle2> krabador, funziona la stampa, ora mi resta calibrarla !!!!!
<eagle2> la testina è fuori linea
<salvo> salve
<salvo> posso chiedere una cosa?
<eagle2> krabador, sei un grande  !!!!  con un pò di pazienza si sta risolvendo tutto
<krabador> eagle2, bene.
<eagle2> grazie tante !!!   alla fine  era un conflitto
<eagle2> ho capito l'ingrippo
<eagle2> e dopo 6 mesi ho imparato ha compilare un tar.gz  !!!!
<eagle2> !aiuto | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> eagle2, molto bene. attento pero' a compilare cose
<eagle2> su PPA ci sono app fraudolenti?  malevoli!
<krabador> eagle2, con una distribuzione come ubuntu, conviene, per come è impostata, usare quanto offrano i repositoty
<eagle2>  repositoty da launchpad
<krabador> i ppa possono non essere ben gestiti, conseguentemente causando poi problemi all'utente, nell'utilizzo dell software ,e/o del sistema
<krabador> non c'entra nulla
<krabador> non è che se è launchpad allora stai apposto
<krabador> è un discorso di gestione
<eagle2> dalla bravura dello sviluppatore
<krabador> per la compilazione poi, devi stare attendo ad avere le dipendenze adatte
<krabador> del software che vuoi compilare
<eagle2> tutti i software dal soft center sono garantiti?
<krabador> si
<eagle2> il libre office l'ho scaricatodal sito uff. ed installato manualmente
<eagle2> va bene
<krabador> eagle2, fatti andare bene le versioni nei repository, semplicemente perchè sono sincronizzate con tutte le dipendenze
<krabador> versioni successive a quelle del repository possono poi non funzionare o dare problemi
<eagle2> xkè sono in beta test
<krabador> non solo le beta
<eagle2> con la unity originale non mi trovo bene, mi ero abituato con cairo
<krabador> nei repo di ubuntu, molti software nei repository , se tra una versione e l'altra di ubuntu, ne esce una versione nuova, puo' capitare che non venga aggiornata fino alla successiva release di ubuntu
<eagle2> tipo come  trusty
<krabador> se si vuole provare la versione successiva di tal software , e magari gli sviluppatori hanno cambiato diverse cose
<krabador> possono non funzionare poo
<krabador> poi
<krabador> quindi usa il software nei repositories
<krabador> e di predisponi alla massima stabilitò
<krabador> *stabilità
<eagle2> krabador, la stampante ora funzion anche con cairo
<krabador> eagle2, bene
<eagle2> krabador, ci sei?
<krabador> si dimmi
<eagle2> la versione non era nel synaptic la 3.90
<eagle2> quella che hai visto anche tu
<eagle2> guarda     http://imagebin.org/276427
<eagle2> mi ritrovo con la 2.70 del 2007
<eagle2> sto riguardando synaptic
<krabador> eagle2, indaga
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-10
<eagle2> krabador, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<eagle2> http://imagebin.org/276431
<krabador> eagle2, sono tutti i ppa che hai messo. allora?
<eagle2> krabador,  gli ultimi 2 sotto sono da cancellare
<eagle2> datenere gli stable
<eagle2> gli ultimi 4  sono canon
<krabador> eagle2, io li torglierei tutti
<eagle2> krabador, http://imagebin.org/276432
<krabador> eagle2, disabilita tutti i ppa, dalla schermata "altro software" che mi hai appena mandato
<krabador> eagle2, chiudi
<eagle2> krabador,  tutti? perche
<krabador> eagle2, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> eagle2, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge cnijfilter-common cnijfilter-mp600series cndrvcups-common
<eagle2> ma prima dovevo disabilitare tutti!!
<eagle2> prima dell'update
<krabador> eagle2, dopodichè apt-cache search cnijfilter
<krabador> eagle2, te l'ho messo in quell'ordine
<krabador> no?
<eagle2> tutto quello in rosso è in ordine
<krabador> tutto quello che ti ho detto è in ordine
<krabador> se rileggi te ne accorgi
<eagle2> krabador, fatto
<eagle2> krabador, cosa è successo?
<eagle2> krabador, la lista origine si è accorciata
<krabador> eagle2, ovvio
<krabador> adesso da terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search cnijfilter
<eagle2> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6391093/
<krabador> eagle2, manda in pastebin il contenuto
<krabador> di /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagle2> krabador, sourse.list come ci vado?
<eagle2> esplorando il disco
<krabador> eagle2, da terminale
<krabador> eagle2, sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<edo1993> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu
<eagle2> gedit !!!
<edo1993> nel senso che dopo il login vedo solo più la scrivania e le barre sono sparite!
<edo1993> eppure fino a oggi andava!
<krabador> edo1993, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> edo1993, aspetta
<krabador> segnati i comandi
<krabador> prima
<edo1993> ho provato anche a reinstallarlo, ma niente, non risolvo
<edo1993> ok grazie mille
<krabador> edo1993, allora segnati : ctrl alt f1 , fai il login testuale, con user name e password, poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, poi sudo shutdown -r now
<edo1993> ok ora mi segno tutto
<edo1993> al riavvio dovrebbe tornare a posto?
<krabador> edo1993, se non va torna qui
<edo1993> ok ti ringrazio davvero tanto!
<eagle2> krabador, il sources list        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6391113/
<edo1993> fl che tato sarebbe? io ho fn, è lui?
<krabador> edo1993, è f1
<krabador> non fl
<edo1993> ok scusami :)
<eagle2> krabador, mi hai fatto cancellare quali file
<eagle2> con il --purge
<krabador> eagle2, adesso apt-cache showpkg cnijfilter-mp600series
<eagle2> il sudo va sempre
<krabador> questo dovrebbe andare anche senza
<krabador> ma ovviamente abbondare non è male
<eagle2> krabador, senza va
<eagle2> copio e incollo
<eagle2> krabador, sono le dipendenze
<edo1993_> rieccomi, il problema persiste
<eagle2> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6391152/
<eagle2> krabador, il libc6 è 2  2.7 hai visto
<eagle2> krabador, nel rigo 11
<krabador> eagle2, perfetto, sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-mp600series
<krabador> tieniti questo
<krabador> eagle2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon   qui
<edo1993_> ah, ho notato che tra l'altro il problema non c'è se accedo come utente ospite
<krabador> eagle2, è indicato questo http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/12/how-to-install-canon-pixma-mp-canon-mx.html
<eagle2> krabador, il link
<krabador> edo1993_, sempre da ctrl alt f1 , manda sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<edo1993_> ok grazie mille
<eagle2> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6391191/
<eagle2> krabador, errore
<krabador> eagle2, chiudi synaptic
<eagle2> krabador,  e ripeto
<eagle3> krabador, http://imagebin.org/276435
<krabador> scusami, non avevi mandato prima apt-cache showpkg cnijfilter-mp600series ?
<eagle3> si e vero non l'ho fatto
<eagle3> krabador, l'avevo fatto ti ho detto anche del 2.7
<krabador> non poteva stare li
<krabador> se l'avessi disinstallato
<eagle3> allora c'è ancora
<krabador> eagle2 / eagle3 , sul wiki di ubuntu internazionale segnala, per le pixma di installare il driver dal ppa di gruz
<krabador> tieniti pure questo ppa per la stampante canon
<krabador> per gli altri , fallo a tuo rischio e pericolo
<krabador> se succede qualcosa
<krabador> non si fa supporto ufficiale.
<krabador> eagle3, hai altre domande?
<eagle3> krabador, sono sempre io, ho visto il link internazionale, descrive la mp630 e mp640
<krabador> ti ho mandato 2 link
<krabador> il secondo, è segnalato in testa al primo
<krabador> cerca di essere piu' attento
<krabador> ripeto, hai altre domande?
<eagle3> krabador, il secondo è quello evidenziato giallo
<eagle3> krabador, ho un altra domanda  i ppa su altro software non sono rimossi ma deselezionati
<eagle3> krabador, senza flag
<krabador> senza spunta a sinistra?
<eagle3> si
<krabador> qual'è la domanda?
<krabador> eagle3, sto andando via, qual'è la domanda?
<eagle3> se li seleziono, si aggiornano?
<krabador> non da soli
<krabador> devi dare apt-get update
<krabador> una volta spuntati
<krabador> eagle3, per la tua stampante è segnalato quello di gruz, cerca di tenere soltanto quello
<krabador> qualsiasi altra cosa succeda, con qualsiasi software proveniente da altri ppa
<eagle3> krabador, http://imagebin.org/276436
<krabador> non viene fatto supporto ufficiale
<krabador> una volta selezionati
<krabador> devi dare sudo apt-get update
<krabador> da terminale
<eagle3> li devo aggiornare io
<eagle3> tramite il comando
<krabador> eagle3, ti ho risposto
<krabador> hai altre domande?
<eagle3> si si capito, praticamente quando installo dei soft è ce il comando apt-get update
<eagle3> si aggiornaattuale installato più quelli su altro software
<eagle3> con l'update si aggiorna tutto?
<eagle3> Notte a tutti !!!!!!!!!!
<eagle3> krabador, notte
<eagle3> e grazie!!
<edo1993> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi a risolvere un problema?
<edo1993> sono nel panico, le sto provando tutte ma nessuna che a portato risultati!
<totix> buonanotte a tutti...vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per installare ubuntu one su bodhilinux????
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<jackosborn1> ciao
<jackosborn1> nnnn
<anonimo> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema di connettività con un adattatore usb wifi che ho comprato. Il sistema riconosce immediatamente la periferica e riesce a connettersi a qualunque rete, ma se mi trovo a una distanza anche minima la velocità della connessione crolla a picco, mentre la potenza del segnale sembra rimanere costante. Credo che sia un problema di drivers (RTL8188SU). Qualcuno conosce una possibile soluzione o è a con
<cristian_c> anonimo, quali reti usi?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Reti? Cosa intendi, perdonami?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> ....a periferica e riesce a connettersi a qualunque rete.....
<ExPBoy> anonimo, tu hai scritto che si connette a qualsiasi rete
<cristian_c> già
<ExPBoy> quali?
<cristian_c> non importa i nomi
<anonimo> ExPBoy: Si, era per sottolineare il fatto che non ha problemi a connettersi agli AP che ho necesità di utilizzare
<cristian_c> anonimo, magari dipende proprio dall'AP
<Ilhai> Raga, ho un pc con windows 8 e voglio installare Ubuntu 13.10. Riesco ad accedere al bios ma non a cambiare le impostazioni di avvio
<ExPBoy> anonimo, eh ma il segnale dici rimane buono
<cristian_c> anonimo, a che distanza di trovano gli AP
<cristian_c> *?
<ExPBoy> la velocità no ma non dipende da ubuntu
<Ilhai> ho ubuntu su USB
<cristian_c> !uefi | Ilhai
<ubot-it> Ilhai: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ilhai> ho visto la guida ma non mi è stata di aiuto
<anonimo> cristian_c: La connessione è utilizzabile in un raggio di un metro al massimo
<Ilhai> http://i43.tinypic.com/2cwvqd2.jpg
<cristian_c> anonimo, eh, ma ti ho fatto un'altra domanda
<Ilhai> ci sono solo le schede Main,Advanced,Boot,Security e Save and Exit
<anonimo> cristian_c: C'è un unico router in questo caso a cui ho bisogno di connettersi, non sto utilizzando AP ora come ora
<cristian_c> Ilhai, puoi postare la foto in modo che sia leggibile
<cristian_c> (senza farsi venire il torcicollo)?
<cristian_c> anonimo, per AP intendo anche il router. Ma se hai un solo router, vuol dire che hai un solo AP, oppuure hai un'altra configurazione?
<anonimo> cristian_c: No, infatti c'è solo un AP, cioè il router.
<Ilhai> Purtroppo ho dovuto fare la foto col cellulare che ha una bassa qualità
<ExPBoy> anonimo, si può sapere che adattatore wifi è?
<anonimo> ExPBoy: Asus n10
<Ilhai> e non so perchè ma la foto si gira di lato quanto la hosto
<cristian_c> Ilhai, potresti perlomeno ruotarla
<Ilhai> sul pc è dritta, su tinypic la gira
<ExPBoy> anonimo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572991
<cristian_c> Ilhai, la prossima volta usa un altro servizio
<cristian_c> !image | Ilhai
<ubot-it> Ilhai: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nico92> Finalmente sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu, ma curiosità come mai non mi torva la lingua italiana?
<cristian_c> Ilhai, come hai creato la live?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | nico92
<ubot-it> nico92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Ilhai> in che senso?
<anonimo> ExPBoy: Purtroppo non sono riuscito a recuperare il cd d'installazione che era compreso nella confezione. E' possibile secondo te reperire il driver online?
<cristian_c> Ilhai, la live su usb, intendo
<ExPBoy> anonimo, magari nel sito del produttore
<ExPBoy> provare non costa nulla
<Ilhai> Ho scaricato il file .iso dal forum e l'ho messo su chiavetta. La chiavetta ha solo il file di ubuntu dentro
<anonimo> ExPBoy: Ok, trovato il file
<cristian_c> Ilhai, ed è questo il punto, non avresti dovuto fare così
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<Ilhai> come avrei dovuto fare?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Ilhai
<ubot-it> Ilhai: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<anonimo> ExPBoy: In fase di compilazione con il make ottengo questo errore: http://nopaste.info/b518414917.html
<traba> [ che mi era gia successo e mi avevano dato un impostazione da terminale qui
<traba> non mi funziona correttamente la tastiera
<traba> il punto la virgola punto di domanda a con accento tutti mescolati
<cristian_c> traba, fai un esempio
<cristian_c> anonimo, lsusb && lsusb -t
<traba> esempio > erano i due punti   ; o con accento -apostrofo
<traba> digito un simbolo ne scrive un altro
<cristian_c> traba, controlla le impostazioni della tastiera
<traba>  la @ e il tasto 2 maiuscolo
<traba> sono giuste le impostazioni
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://nopaste.info/f8e2acf6d4.html
<cristian_c> traba, posta schermata
<cristian_c> anonimo, ok, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> anonimo, scollega l'adattatore, poi ricollegalo e digita in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://nopaste.info/073236cdf8.html
<cristian_c> anonimo, hai disattivato ipv6?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Il sistema è assolutamente immutato dall'installazione
<cristian_c> anonimo, ok, ma non hai risposto alla domand
<anonimo> cristian_c: Io non l'ho disattivato, se mi dici come posso verificare però
<cristian_c> anonimo, basta farlo dal netowrk manager
<cristian_c> *network
<anonimo> cristian_c: Ipv6 è abilitato
<camotedesk> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> anonimo, ok, prova a disattivarlo
<camotedesk> ho appena installato su vecchio pc kubuntu 6.10, ho quello a portata di mano
<cristian_c> camotedesk, 6.10 è obsoleto, non forniamo supporto a rilasci datati
<camotedesk> problema quando avvio da console sudo apt-get update mi da 404 not found su molti pacchettti
<anonimo> anonimo: Ok, disabilitato
<Ilhai> Ho fatto diventare la chiavetta un live di ubuntu grazie a unetbootin ma il pc continua ad avviarsi normalmente su win
<camotedesk> cristian_c: lo so infatti volevo da qui fare il passaggio a nuova versione ma vorrei risolvere prima questo
<anonimo> cristian_c: L'alternativa purtroppo potrebbe essere provare ad utilizzare ndiswrapper e vedere come si comporta
<cristian_c> anonimo, io porverei senza ipv6
<cristian_c> *proverei
<cristian_c> camotedesk, ma va?
<bithunter> come posso    disattivare l'estensione del monitor all'avvio? ho un monitor collegato al notebook il primario è rotto... vorrei vedere solo il secondario anche in fase di avvio altrimenti non posso fare l'accesso utente
<nico92> Ragazzi, la ia scheda wireless non funziona più, consigli?
<cristian_c> camotedesk, semplicemente, cambia versione
<anonimo> cristian_c: L'ho disattivato, ma non noto alcun cambiamento purtroppo
<bithunter> come posso    disattivare l'estensione del monitor all'avvio? ho un monitor collegato al notebook il primario è rotto... vorrei vedere solo il secondario anche in fase di avvio altrimenti non posso fare l'accesso utente
<bithunter> come posso    disattivare l'estensione del monitor all'avvio? ho un monitor collegato al notebook il primario è rotto... vorrei vedere solo il secondario anche in fase di avvio altrimenti non posso fare l'accesso utente
<cristian_c> Ilhai, non è che hai disattivato uefi? Quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | bithunter
<ubot-it> bithunter: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<camotedesk> cristian_c: ha sempre funzionato su questo pc, e lo lascio ai miei e non hanno bisogno di gran cose...volevo risolvere in poco tempo
<cristian_c> anonimo, cosa hai selezionato?
<bithunter> scusate non lo fatto a posta
<cristian_c> bithunter, modifichi l'impostazione dal gestore dei monitor
<cristian_c> !download | camotedesk
<ubot-it> camotedesk: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<bithunter> fatto... mma non vedo la schermata di avvio... vedo il lato destro cioè estensione destra
<Ilhai> Ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10 desktop-amd64 da torrent
<bithunter> schermo nero
<cristian_c> bithunter, apri un terminale e digita: xrandr -q
<Ilhai> ho utilizzato il programma che mi avevi detto per creare il live
<bithunter> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | bithunter, posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> bithunter, posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ilhai> e ho anche provato a creare un nuovo boot col nome Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ilhai, però non hai risposto alla prima domanda
<Ilhai> l' uefi dovrebbe essere sempre attiv
<Ilhai> attivo*
<Ilhai> non ho trovato modo di disattivarlo
<cristian_c> Ilhai, allora posta alcune schermate di uefi, nel modo in cui ti ho detto
<Ilhai> ci sono delle schermate in particolare da prendere? La definizione comunque non sarà molto alta visto che uso il cellulare
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393339/
<cristian_c> Ilhai, sopratutto boot
<Ilhai> ok
<cristian_c> bithunter, pare siano connessi tutti e due. Posta schermata
<bithunter> cosa scusa?
<bithunter> cosa devo fare?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Avevo perso connessione. Selezionato dove?
<cristian_c> bithunter, posta schermata del gestore dei monitor
<cristian_c> anonimo, nel network manager. Posta schermata anche tu
<bithunter> forse ho capito... come faccio a fare un login con unity? sto usando gnome adesso
<cristian_c> bithunter, dalla schermata di accesso
<morganizzo> buongiorno a tutto il chan
<morganizzo> dopo diverse googlate, ancora non riesco a sistemare il layout di tastiera su lxde.. qualcuno riesce a farmi capire dove sbaglio? grazie in anticipo
<bithunter> ecco... io la schermata di accesso non la vedo... penso che siccome è gestita da unity, e io ho cambiato le impostazioni da gnome, rimane attivato il dual monitor... quindi: devo riuscire a fare un login in unity  come faccio?
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://i39.tinypic.com/9znf9y.png
<cristian_c> bithunter, il login lo fai nella schermata di accesso, prova un termina sessione
<cristian_c> anonimo, ok
<morganizzo> cristian_c:  sempre impegnatissimo a rispondere a tutti >)
<bithunter> provato... non vedo... alla cieca digito la password e prevo invio... quindi accedo con l'ultima interfaccia usata... cioè gnome
<morganizzo> continuo a googlare, e aspetto il mio turno XD
<cristian_c> anonimo, uname -a && lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> bithunter, è un portatile?
<bithunter> quindi a questo punto devo disinstalla gome e poi vado alla cieca.... provo
<bithunter> si
<enzotib> morganizzo, cosa hai modificato?
<cristian_c> bithunter, non hai il tasto apposito sulla tastiera?
<bithunter> si
<cristian_c> usalo
<bithunter> a giusto
<bithunter> ahaahahahaha
<bithunter> provo subito
<bithunter> cristian sei un grande
<bithunter> esco e provo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | morganizzo
<ubot-it> morganizzo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://nopaste.info/004ffc26ba.html
<morganizzo> al momento sono andato su xorg.conf enzotib e aggiunto la riga "option" "XkbLayout" "it"
<morganizzo> riavviato la macchina, ma niente di modificato la @ sta sempre sotto a shift + 2!
<morganizzo> va premesso enzotib che ho istallato ubuntu minimal e ambiente lxde minimo
<Ilhai> http://i43.tinypic.com/531pwz.jpg  http://i41.tinypic.com/2cx9s7t.jpg http://i43.tinypic.com/eld1mh.jpg queste sono le varie foto del bios
<enzotib> morganizzo, a parte che di default non dovresti nemmeno averlo quel file. Qual era il problema in origine? Se hai impostato la tastiera italiana in fase di installazione dovrebbe già funzionare
<cristian_c> anonimo, lshw -C network
<enzotib> morganizzo, ah, ubuntu minimal, vediamo un po'
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://nopaste.info/ee533c4d09.html
<Ilhai> quasi dimenticavo, mentre facevo la solita procedura per accedere al bios di win 8 è comparsa una casella che permetteva di ripristinare windows con cd/dvd o usb
<morganizzo> e lo so enzotib, questa e la bellezza delle istallazioni minimal e della gente che si "organizza" a metterle in opera XD
<Ilhai> Può fare differenza il fatto che la chiavetta è sempre inserita nel pc?
<morganizzo> solo che a me, tutte le applicazioni che le varie distro inseriscono non mi interessano, e preferisco un sistema snello da cui partire
<enzotib> morganizzo, provo a vedere una cosa in VM, se puoi aspettare qualche minuto
<morganizzo> come no, enzotib, io continuo a googlare per trovare la soluzione, grazie mille!
<cristian_c> Ilhai, modello del pc?
<Ilhai> asus vivobook s300 touch
<Ilhai> con win pre-installato
<cristian_c> anonimo, sicuro di aver postato l'intero output?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Sicurissimo
<cristian_c> anonimo, allora, fai una prova, disattivando l'altra scheda wifi
<cristian_c> anonimo, un'altra cosa, posta: sudo iwconfig
<anonimo> cristian_c: Come faccio a disabilitarla?
<cristian_c> anonimo, se è un portatile, esiste il pulsante on/off
<enzotib> morganizzo, hai seguito l'installer normale (con finestre a caratteri) oppure quello command line?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Usando il tastino del portatile, mi disattiva anche la connessione dell'adattattore usb
<cristian_c> Ilhai, prova a fare una cosa
<cristian_c> anonimo, posta anche: rfkill list
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://nopaste.info/2be9c6161b.html iwconfig
<Ilhai> ?
<morganizzo> enzotib: usato installer normale
<enzotib> morganizzo, e te l'ha chiesto come volevi la tastiera?
<anonimo> cristian_c: http://nopaste.info/d93d79eda0.html rfkill
<cristian_c> Ilhai, disattiva secureboot, disattiva fast boot e attiva launch csm
<Ilhai> ok,poi devo fare altro?
<cristian_c> anonimo, comunque, il segnale è alto
<cristian_c> Ilhai, dovrebbe rilevarla
<anonimo> Si, ma perchè per riuscire a rimanere connesso, sono rimasto a mezzo metro dall'AP :)
<cristian_c> Ilhai, io, comunque, prima proverei in live
<morganizzo> si, ho inserito italia
<morganizzo> italia sempre
<Ilhai> ok
<anonimo> cristian_c: Anche se mi dovessi allontanare, il segnale rimane alto in tutto il perimetro della casa, ma la connessione diventa così lenta da non riuscire a fare praticamente nulla! Perde molti pacchetti e fa morire la connessione
<enzotib> morganizzo, e al primo riavvio già non funzionava in italiano, o è successo dopo?
<morganizzo> dal primo riavvio
<morganizzo> non ho mai avuto la tastiera ita
<cristian_c> anonimo, perché hai delle doppie voci nell'output di iwconfig?
<cristian_c> anonimo, ti consiglio di controllare anche il log di sistema
<enzotib> morganizzo, sei sicuro di aver scelto bene in fase di installazione? perché in passato l'ho usato anch'io quell'installer, e non mi pare abbia di questi problemi grossi
<cristian_c> anonimo, prova a disattivare soltanto l'interfaccia della scheda interna
<morganizzo> enzotib: oramai utilizzo quell'istaller quasi quotidianamente, e le impostazioni di tastiera sono sempre le stesse
<morganizzo> btw, esiste un modo per selezionare il layout in lxde?
<enzotib> morganizzo, quindi altre volte ha funzionato ed una sola volta invece no?
<morganizzo> mi sembra assurda questa minimalita
<anonimo> cristian_c: Le doppie voci non sono altro che errori di copy/paste
<morganizzo> le altre volte utilizzavo e17 e potevo modificare il layout
<tony00> buongiorno a tutti
<anonimo> cristian_c: Se rimuovo il modulo della scheda interna, il ragionamento fila comunque?
<cristian_c> anonimo, no, gli output sono diversi
<cristian_c> anonimo, penso di sì, se lo sai fare correttamente
<tony00> ho proplemi con l' installazione di apache sto seguendo le guide ma ho difficolta
<cristian_c> !apache | tony00
<ubot-it> tony00: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<tony00> provo a vedere anche questo
<anonimo> cristian_c: Questo è l'output corretto di iwconfig: http://nopaste.info/a2619d2734.html
<tony00> xampp
<enzotib> morganizzo, quindi anche le altre volte non funzionava l'impostazione della tastiera, lo facevi da e17 per necessità o perché non l'avevi impostata in fase di installazione?
<tony00> ma si installa anche su server?
<cristian_c> anonimo, ma non fai prima a disattivare l'interfaccia di rete?
<morganizzo> mi fai pensare che non ha mai funzionato enzotib `
<enzotib> morganizzo, magari non l'hai mai impostata bene
<morganizzo> enzotib: puo essere possibile, in questo caso come risolviamo?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Ho rimosso i moduli della scheda interna. Ora mi vede solo l'interfaccia wlan1
<cristian_c> tony00, sì
<cristian_c> tony00, apache, sì
<enzotib> morganizzo, se è una installazione fresca, potresti reinstallare, non ci vuole molto, così ti rendi conto anche se rispondi bene alle domande dell'installer
<enzotib> morganizzo, se invece vuoi una soluzione a posteriori, devi aspettare che sto provando
<morganizzo> sto cercando una soluzione anche io,  reistallare per la 3 volta oggi non mi attira molto
<morganizzo> e comunque, andreste retribuiti, fosse anche solo con una birra XD
<tony00> appunto so che xampp e per installazione desktop/client è la uso regolarmente mentre lamp è per server
<Guest44293> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema. Ho appena installato lubuntu su un Pentium 3 800 ma come muovo il mouse resta una scia del puntatore nel monitor e non va via. risultato il monitor pieno di frecce. cosa può essere
<cristian_c> anonimo, io ho: Encryption key:off
<cristian_c> anonimo, sarà quello?
<anonimo> cristian_c: Effettivamente ora sembra funzionare correttamente
<tony00> altrimenti bisogna installare apache2 con apt-get
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> anonimo, ok, allora si sovrapponevano le due schede wifi attive
<cristian_c> :
<Ilhai> Cristian, ho fatto come hai detto e quando ho attivato l'opzione è comparsa un'altra opzione che però era disabilitata e quindi l'ho lasciata così. Ho salvato le impostazioni e all' avvio è comparsa oltre al logo asus anche il logo di win8
<Ilhai> subito dopo
<anonimo> cristian_c: Probabile... Non voglio esultare troppo presto perchè le brutte notizie non tardano mai ad arrivare, quindi farò qualche altro test prima.
<cristian_c> tony00, c'è anche la guida wiki per apache solo
<anonimo> cristian_c: Un'ultima domanda. Come posso mettere in blacklist il modulo della scheda interna?
<cristian_c> anonimo, in modprobe.d c'è il file blacklist.conf
<tony00> si c'è ma io seguo i passi ma  il risultato delle operazioni è diverso e quindi non riesco ad abilitarlo
<anonimo> cristian_c: Trovato! Grazie per il supporto cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest13995, quanta ram hai?
<cristian_c> tony00, fornisci dettagli
<cristian_c> Guest13995, no privato
<tony00> grazie volevo sentirmi dire questo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Ilhai, come sempre, posta schermata
<tony00> per provare se funziona apache apro un browser inserisco l' indirizzo ip /www/index.html il risultato è pagina non trovata
<tony00> ora facciamo dei passsi indietro
<tony00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6393523/
<tony00> non capisco dove sbaglio
<cristian_c> tony00, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<tony00> ok allora installazione sudo apt-get apache2 sembra ok
<tony00> dopo diche
<tony00> sono andato in /var/www è ho creato index.html
<luca00> ciao
<cristian_c> Aprire il proprio browser e accedere all'indirizzo http://127.0.0.1 oppure http://localhost. Se l'installazione è andata a buon fine sarà possibile leggere il messaggio:
<tony00> lo provo nel browser ma la risposta è errore caricamento pagina
<luca00> mi appare sulla barra un triangolo rosso con inserito punto esclamativo cosa vuol dire ?? ( S.o ubuntu 12.04 )
<cristian_c> tony00, ma nella guida non era scritto di creare index.html
<cristian_c> !dettagli | luca00
<ubot-it> luca00: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<tony00> io ho un libro linux server per amministratore di rete di luca zanzi
<tony00> ditemi che guida devo leggere
<tony00> e eseguiro
<tony00> cmq con http://localhost unable to connnect
<tony00> cmq webmin funziona l' ftp funziona tutti funzionano sia da locale che da remoto
<cristian_c> tony00, non ho capito se hai seguito la guida su wiki o altre guide
<tony00> scusa no sto seguendo un libro edito da apogeo
<tony00> devo seguire il wiki ?
<luca00>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393559/ eseguendo sudo apt-get update  mi appare sulla barra un triangolo rosso con inserito punto esclamativo ( S.O ubuntu 12.04 ) repository non più disponibile
<tony00> mi posti il link grazie
<cristian_c> !apache | tony00
<ubot-it> tony00: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<tony00> ok molto gentile di queste cosa devo guardare prima ?
<cristian_c> luca00, si, perché medibuntu non esiste più
<luca00> cristian_c,  ciao  lo posso toglier medibuntu
<cristian_c> tony00, io ricomincerei da zero, ovviamente seguendo la prima guid, SE È SOLO APACHE TI INTERESSA
<cristian_c> scusate il caps lock involontario
<cristian_c> luca00, sì
<tony00> sinceramente mi interessa una cosa tipo xampp ma su server so che devo installare i pacchetti singoli e quindi vado per gradi
<luca00> cristian_c,  ok grazie
<cristian_c> tony00, c'è anche la guida su xampp, oppure puoi usare tasksel
<tony00> sono già molto confuso perchè non capisco gli errori direi che sto leggendo la guida è i passi li ho gia fatti ma ci riprovo
<tony00> installato apache2 ed inserito nel browser http://127.0.0.1 risposta del browser unable connect
<tony00> invece che its work
<cristian_c> tony00, di quale guida parli?
<tony00> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web
<morganizzo> enzotib: mi assento per andare a pranzo, ho provato anche a utilizzare dpkg-reconfigure-locals, ma niente
<cristian_c> tony00, ti sono già state indicate alternative
<cristian_c> tony00, il supporto l'hai ricevuto. Fai un po tu
<tony00> ok grazie
<cristian_c> *po'
<robinn> buongiorno
<robinn> avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare ubuntu 13.10
<dankud> Salve...posso farle una domanda?
<robinn> certo, dimmi
<robinn> nessuno libero per un aiuto immediato?
<dankud> forse hai il mio stesso problema...ho provato ad installare xubuntu da usb dopo averla reso avviabile con unetbootin...ma al riavvio in pc mi da questo messaggio: missing system o qualcosa del genere...puoi aiutarmi?
<robinn> mi dispiace ma sono anch'io nuovo di ubuntu. sono entrato qui perchè dal sito di ubuntu italia diceva che per un aiuto immediato era preferibile, ma vedo che non c'è nessuno disponibile
<dankud> beh..pazienza...grazie lo stesso...speriamo in un aiuto quanto prima....
<Guest13995> salve a tutti
<Guest13995> volevo installare una delle ultime versioni di kubuntu su un pc ma direttamente da internet, è possibile?
<tony00> ho trovato il problema quando lancio il comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6393741/
<tony00> e non capisco perchè
<tony00> la riga 237 sembra ok # Include the virtual host configurations: Include sites-enabled/
<enzotib> morganizzo, ci sei?
<edo1993> ciao a tutti! c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi con il mio problema su ubuntu 13.10?
<akis24> ciao
<akis24> !aiuto | edo1993
<ubot-it> edo1993: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<edo1993> ok, allora, da ieri non riesco più ad accedere al mio utente personale, o meglio, dopo il login vedo solo lo sfondo e posso lanciare i programmi solo da terminale, mentre da utente ospite tutto normale, ho già provato a reinstallare ma non ho risolto nulla! non vorrei dover cancellare tutto
<edo1993> grazie in anticipo
<akis24> edo1993: hai il desktop senza barre o schermo nero  usi unity ??
<edo1993> senza barre
<akis24> edo1993:  usi unity ?
<edo1993> se è la grafica standard allora sì, perchè ho provato ad installare customize ma non l'ho mai usato
<akis24> edo1993: allora usi ubuntu  o kubuntu xubuntu ?
<edo1993> ubuntu
<akis24> edo1993: dai questo da terminale  sudo apt-get install dconf-editor e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<edo1993> ah, mi dimenticavo, ieri sempre qui dalla chat mi hanno consigliato di digitare alt+ctrl+f1 e digitare sudo apt-get install --r upgrade ubuntu.desktop (o qualcosa di simile) e all'avvio mi viene scritto edubuntu
<edo1993> ok adesso provo
<edo1993> ho digitato il comando da terminale
<edo1993> ora come faccio ad usare pastebin?
<akis24> edo1993: ok segui questa procedura per ora lasciamo stare pastebin
<edo1993> scusate l'ignoranza, ma è 1 settimana appena che ho fatto il grande passo verso linux!
<edo1993> ok
<akis24> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<akis24> edo1993: hai letto ?
<edo1993> si si ho letto
<edo1993> stavo rinominando, ma non trovo gconfd
<akis24> edo1993: dal terminale dai ls -a per visualizzare tutti i file
<edo1993> fatto
<edo1993> gconfd non compare neanche qui
<tony00> ragazzi nessun idea ?
<tony00> qui non è una questione di seguire una guida xke appena mando in start apache2 non parte con errore
<akis24> edo1993:  dal terminale dai  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<enzotib> tony00, ma hai modificato i file di conf che vengono dall'installazione pulita di apache?
<edo1993> ok
<tony00> no
<akis24> edo1993:  poi questo   unity --reset-icons
<edo1993> fatto
<akis24> poi chiudi e riavvi il pc e vediamo se va'
<edo1993> ok è tornato lui!
<edo1993> anche senza riavvirare
<akis24> bene :)
<enzotib> tony00, sudo apt-get --purge --auto-remove purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<edo1993> ora riavvio e vedrò! grazie mille davvero akis!
<enzotib> tony00, poi metti su pastebin tutto quello che scrive
<enzotib> !pastebin | tony00
<ubot-it> tony00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> di nulla
<tony00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393976/ ecco qui
<dominioYP> @cerca bates.mot
<akis24> tony00: sembra mancare un pacchetto per quel che capisco samba4-common-bin provato a installare ?
<akis24> dominioYP: ??
<dominioYP> scusate il mio @cerca era per un altro canale
<tony00> si è mi dice che c'e gia
<enzotib> tony00, sudo service apache2 start
<enzotib> !chi | tony00
<ubot-it> tony00: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> dankud, avvia una live
<tony00> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394046/
<enzotib> tony00, ok, ripetiamo: sudo apt-get --purge --auto-remove purge apache2
<tony00> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394068/
<enzotib> tony00, ora: sudo find /etc -iname '*apache*'
<tony00> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394087/
<tony00> ci sono ancora dei file di apache? o sbaglio
<enzotib> tony00, sì: dpkg --get-selections apache*
<tony00> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394109/
<tony00> devo togliere tutti questi pacchetti ?
<enzotib> tony00, sì, con apt-get purge nome1 nome2 etc.
<enzotib> tony00, anche sudo davanti
<tony00> ok
<tony00>  e dopo reinstallo solo con sudo apt-get install apache2
<morganizzo> enzotib, ho trovato una soluzione per la tastiera italiana in lxde :)
<enzotib> tony00, sì, ma prima di reinstallare aspetta, che controlliamo
<enzotib> morganizzo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<tony00> okok
<morganizzo> sudo setxkbmap it
<morganizzo> e nella sessione attiva funziona la tastiera
<enzotib> morganizzo, ma quella è una cosa temporanea
<enzotib> e lo sapevo anch'io
<enzotib> morganizzo, prova invece il comando di sopra
<enzotib> (senza il punto interrogativo finale)
<morganizzo> fenomenale
<morganizzo> sto riconfigurando la tastiera enzotib
<enzotib> bene, vediamo se poi va anche dopo il riavvio
<morganizzo> non capisco bene cosa sia il tasto componi..
<enzotib> morganizzo, lascia stare come dice lui
<enzotib> morganizzo, servirebbe per costruire le parole accentate
<enzotib> ma quelle che servono sulla tastiera italiana già ci sono
<morganizzo> i caratteri ascii?
<dankud> salve a tutti...ho provato ad installare sia xubuntu che easypeasy da usb ma al riavvio ho questo messaggio: non-system disk. Premetto che la iso è stata scritta su usb con unetbooti per mac...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tony00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394131/
<tony00> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394131/
<enzotib> tony00, ora: sudo find /etc -iname '*apache*'
<akis24> !usb | dankud
<ubot-it> dankud: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<morganizzo> enzotib: riavvio e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille per il momento
<enzotib> morganizzo, prego
<enzotib> dankud, per xubuntu ok, ma per easypeasy qui non c'è supporto
<dankud> ok grazie...
<tony00> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394143/
<dankud> è possibile formattare la pendrive da mac in fat32? in fat è lo stesso?
<cristian_c> dankud, fallo in live
<enzotib> tony00, ok, vediamo se ora con sudo apt-get install apache2 va a posot
<enzotib> posto*
<tony00> perfetto
<tony00> enzotib perfetto funziona
<enzotib> tony00, ok, bene
<tony00> quindi erano i pacchetti da disinstallare
<tony00> ed erano rimasti appesi
<tony00> o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> krabador, oi
<krabador> wei cris
<morganizzo> mmm
<morganizzo> niente enzotib
<morganizzo> mi da nuovamente lo stesso problema
<enzotib> morganizzo, mi fai vedere il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (su pastebin)?
<morganizzo> spetta che sta cosa non l-ho mai fatta
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> morganizzo, per velocizzare, installa pastebinit e poi fai pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<enzotib> morganizzo, e poi mi copi il link qui
<morganizzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394191/
<morganizzo> pure il bot per dare informazioni lol
<enzotib> morganizzo, ma tu hai ancora il file xorg.conf creato da te?
<morganizzo> mmm petta
<morganizzo> si, te lo pastebinno?
<enzotib> morganizzo, no, se non serve, cancellalo proprio
<morganizzo> ahahaha
<enzotib> cioè intendo, se lo hai creato solo per la tastiera, puoi cancellarlo
<morganizzo> in realta l-ho modificato solo per la tastiera
<morganizzo> posso eliminare le modifiche apportate
<enzotib> ok, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enzotib> morganizzo, lo hai creato, non lo hai modificato, dato che una installazione normale non ce l'ha proprio quel file
<morganizzo> ok, rimosso
<enzotib> morganizzo, hai modificato altro?
<morganizzo> no
<enzotib> nei vari tentativi di far andare la tastiera?
<morganizzo> no, penso proprio di no
<morganizzo> ma se non funziona neanche cosi, ripartiamo da fresh install
<enzotib> morganizzo, è sicuro che non stiamo parlando di bodhi-linux che è rognoso riguardo alla tastiera?
<morganizzo> ho scaricato la minimal ubuntu
<enzotib> sai com'è, a volte uno non lo vuole dire perché non diamo supporto per altre distro
<morganizzo> sono piu o meno 32 mb
<morganizzo> ahahahahaha, meraviglioso
<enzotib> ok, allora riavvia e vediamo
<dankud> enzotib mi sai spiegare perchè la iso viene scritta correttamente con unetbootin e quando riavvio mi dà il messaggio non-system disk?
<dankud> sto impazzendo...
<enzotib> dankud, unetbootin ultimamente fa un po' di bizze, però non è più necessario usare unetbootin se non vuoi la persistenza
<enzotib> dankud, puoi usare dd
<dankud> enzotib io uso attualmente mac osx maverick...c'è un modo per scrivere la iso di linux con mac?
<morganizzo_> eccoci di nuovo
<dankud> enzotib vorrei installare linux su eeepc asus 901....è possibile?
<morganizzo_> il file xorg.conf era necessario anche per un'altro motivo, la mia geforce di sua spontanea volonta imposta 300 dpi come risoluzione enzotib
<morganizzo_> daltro canto, la tastiera e rimasta allo stesso stato
<morganizzo_> non funzionano le @
<enzotib> dankud, io ho mountain lion, puoi farlo con sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=8m
<enzotib> dankud, rdisk1 va modificato di conseguenza come il device della usb
<enzotib> dankud, non la partizione, ma l'intero disco
<enzotib> morganizzo_, per quanto riguarda quel file, ti avevo chiesto se serviva ad altro, ed avevi detto di no
<morganizzo_> e vabbe, nessun problema, posso rifarlo nel caso
<enzotib> morganizzo_, env | egrep 'LC|LANG'
<morganizzo_> e pastebinno?
<enzotib> morganizzo_, sì
<morganizzo_> it_IT.UTF-8
<enzotib> morganizzo_, questo non è propriamente l'output
<enzotib> non cercare di fregarmi che me ne accordo :)
<enzotib> accorgo*
<morganizzo_> prima ce LANG
<morganizzo_> posso metterti anche uno screen se vuoi
<enzotib> morganizzo_, andava bene anche pastebin
<enzotib> morganizzo_, e solo questo esce? non c'è anche LANGUAGE e GDM_LANG?
<morganizzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394267/
<morganizzo_> no, solo quello
<morganizzo_> per essere tranquilli che sto disturbando nella chat giusta
<morganizzo_> ho scaricato la iso minimal di ubuntu 13.10, ho istallato lxde e niente altro, sono nel posto giusto?
<enzotib> morganizzo_, sì
<enzotib> morganizzo_, locale
<morganizzo_> faccio ripartire il dpkg-reconfigure ?
<enzotib> morganizzo_, no, locale, eseguilo e dimmi che dice
<morganizzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394297/
<morganizzo_> qui dice piu cose
<enzotib> morganizzo_, cat /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> morganizzo_, se è al massimo tre righe, puoi anche scrivere qui senza passare per pastein
<enzotib> pastebin*
<morganizzo_> ryke@muby:~$ cat /etc/default/locale LANG="it_IT.UTF-8" ryke@muby:~$
<enzotib> morganizzo_, cat /etc/default/keyboard
<enzotib> questo è più lungo
<morganizzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394333/
<enzotib> morganizzo_, cos'è quel lv3:ralt_switch ?
<morganizzo_> non so, sto guardando le prove che ho fatto
<morganizzo_> ma non ricordo questo lv3
<enzotib> morganizzo_, modificalo in XKBOPTIONS=""
<enzotib> anche se non credo che sia lì il problema
<enzotib> morganizzo_, ma tutte le lettere accentate non funzionano?
<enzotib> e la punteggiatura?
<morganizzo_> .,['; scrivo senza accenti e senza punteggiatura
<enzotib> morganizzo_, poi vorrei provare a creare un altro utente, e vedere se lì si comporta allo stesso modo
<enzotib> dopodiché abbandono i tentativi
<morganizzo_> pero enzotib
<morganizzo_> se utilizzo sudo setxkbmap it tutto funziona
<morganizzo_> se lo aggiungo a keyboard?
<enzotib> morganizzo_, lo creiamo un altro utente?
<morganizzo_> XKBLAYOUT="it" XKBMAP="it" ?
<enzotib> eh?
<enzotib> che ci inventiamo le opzioni?
<morganizzo_> e che ne so, improvvisavo XD
<enzotib> morganizzo_, sudo adduser pippo
<enzotib> morganizzo_, poi gli dai password a piacere e nome.completo a piacere, al resto rispondi solo invio
<morganizzo_> ok, eseguito
<enzotib> morganizzo_, sudo adduser pippo sudo
<enzotib> morganizzo_, poi termina la sessione e prova ad entrare con l'altro utente
<morganizzo_> dopo aver creato pippo devo ricrearlo?
<enzotib> morganizzo_, no, quello serve per aggiungerlo al gruppo sudo
<morganizzo_> che pazienza che avete..
<morganizzo_> termino sessione e entro con pippo
<morgapippo> eccomi
<enzotib> la tastiera?
<morgapippo> ...
<morgapippo> niente
<enzotib> morgapippo, prossimo passo lourdes
<morgapippo> avete un centro di recupero specializzato per istallatori improvvisati?
<morgapippo> XD
<enzotib> morgapippo, se reinstalli e stai attento a impostare correttamente la tastiera in fase di installazione "non può non funzionare"
<enzotib> l'ho fatto anch'io in queste ore su virtual machine e non ho avuto problemi
<morgapippo> enzotib, solo per il tempo che hai speso, mi rifaccio l'istallazione da zero
<morgapippo> ma ho sempre selezionato italia come tastiera e lingua, per questo mi sembra strano
<morgapippo> passo, piu tardi, veramente grazie per il supporto
<enzotib> ok, fammi sapere
<seguzx> ciao a tutti
<seguzx> mi serve un aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | seguzx
<ubot-it> seguzx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<seguzx> l'argomenti è password della root
<seguzx> ho installato 13.10
<seguzx> e mi chiede la pass della root
<seguzx> io non la conosco
<cristian_c> seguzx, spiega in quale situazione ti viene richiesta
<seguzx> installazione di programmi
<seguzx> modifiche di sistema
<seguzx> in pratica non mi fa fare niente
<cristian_c> seguzx, la password è quella che hai impostato il tuo utente all'atto di installazione
<cristian_c> *per il tuo utente
<seguzx> quella utente funziona
<seguzx> quella root affatto!
<seguzx> non voglio reinstallare tutto
<seguzx> che palle
<enzotib> seguzx, cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che ti serve solo la password del tuo utente
<cristian_c> seguzx, non ti serve una password per root
<akis24> seguzx:  la password di root è quella utente anche se non la vedi scrivere digitala e funziona
<enzotib> seguzx, la password di root non è nemmeno impostata
<akis24> lol
<cristian_c> seguzx, cosa intendi per modifiche di sistema?
<Torpedo_Smash> salve a tutti,  scrivo da mio nuovo notebook (un ASUS F550C-XX334H), ho appena installato Ubuntu 13.10, sembra tutto ad eccezione del wi-fi
<seguzx> ok grazie
<Torpedo_Smash> qualcuno può darmi una mano? Dovrebbe essere una Qualcomm  atheros ar9485
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: dacci i dettagli non viene visto wifi ?
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash:  hai provato da ubuntu control center a vedere se trova driver per wifi
<Torpedo_Smash> se clicco sull'icona del wi-fi mi si vede abilita wi-fi, ma è grigio e non selezionabile
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: non leggi nessun driver da installare nella finestra ?
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, ho aperto software e aggiornamenti, poi driver aggiuntivi, ma mi dice che non ci sono driver da installare
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash:  posta il risultato di iwconfig  su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394506/
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash:  dmesg | grep ath9k sempre su pastebin
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, non si vede nulla
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: rfkill list
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394535/
<jester-> sera
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: hai tasto per attivare wireless sul portatile ?
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash:  magari spento
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, l'ho schiacciato, ma non cambia nulla
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: schiacciato ma non sai se è acceso o spento ora ?
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, il led è spento
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, presumo sia spento :(
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: ridai rfkill list
<jmmy68> ciao a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con Ubuntu 13.10, io lavoravo con la versione precendete 13.04 il sistema mi ha chiesto di fare l'upgrade e io ho dato l'ok
<jmmy68> a seguito del quale dopo il download di tutti i file
<jmmy68> terminato con successo ha cominciato ad installare la nuova versione
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394585/
<jmmy68> il problema e che quest'ultima non è andata a  buon fine
<jester-> jmmy68: nel senso?
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: ripremi il tasto e vedi se accende led
<jmmy68> andesso lavoricchio nella versione 13.10 ma va male su molti applicativi, come posso tornare indietro alla 13.04 oppure come poter reinstallare la 13.10?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, nulla
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ora provo
<jmmy68> nel senso che si è frizzata la finestra di dialogo non dando piu' segni di vita sul proseguo dell'ainstallazione poi ha frizzato anche il resto del sistema non permettendomi piu' di fare nulla se non restartare il PC
<jester-> jmmy68: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> e fa vedere nel paste che ha fatto
<jmmy68> ok provo subito a farlo
<jester-> !paste ! jmmy68
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! jmmy68'
<jester-> !paste | jmmy68
<ubot-it> jmmy68: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, si è riacceso il bluetooth, ma nulla wi-fi
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: ancora rfkill list
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394609/
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: hai un iterruttore da spostare?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, già provato ma nulla, provo a riavviare?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: è da spostare o d tasto fn
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, tasto fn
<jester-> strano di solito rfkill risolve
<jester-> che scheda wifi è
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: lspci | grep -i network
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, il computer è nuovo, neanche 24 ore, ma dovrebbe essere Qualcomm  atheros ar9485
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: c'è amche winz?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394636/
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, purtroppo sì, windows 8.1
<jester-> non ha problemi la scheda
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, no, con win va bene
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: purtroppo è talebano. winzoz serve sempre eccome, vacci e accendila
<jester-> poi esci senza spegnerla
<jmmy68> se non ho commesso errori :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394639/
<Torpedo_Smash> ok
<jester-> jmmy68: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dod> we jester-
<jmmy68> ok lancio poi ne studio il segnificato
<jester-> jmmy68: no poi dici che succede
<jmmy68> nulla il comando sembra averlo preso senza errori ma mi ha ridato subito il prompt
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, nulla, l'unica cosa diversa che adesso il led è accesso (su win nessun problema)
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: fa vedere lsmod
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: e anche sudo rfkill list
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394713/
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394718/
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: fn-f1  dovrebbe andare un sospensione e al risveglio attivarsi
<jester-> secondi un thread sul forum
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, scusa ma non ho capito, devo mandarlo in sospensione?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: fn-f1  dovrebbe andare un sospensione e al risveglio attivarsi
<Rebecca92> mibofra, ci sei ?
<mibofra> oi ciao Rebecca92
<Rebecca92> mibofra, casini a casa
<Rebecca92> dicevamo ?
<micuzzu_> scusate ho un problema con un software
<mibofra> Rebecca92, allora la tua ati viene vista come due schede audio
<Rebecca92> ok
<akis24> !aiuto | micuzzu
<ubot-it> micuzzu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<micuzzu_> in particolare il programma (in particolare texmaker) risulta aperto ma non lo visualizzo
<micuzzu_> ok
<akis24> !chat | micuzzu:
<ubot-it> micuzzu:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<micuzzu_> sono in ubuntu
<Paolo> Ho installato Ubuntu 13.10 su virtual machine Hyper-V di Windows 8, ma non riesco a far funzionare l'audio. C'è qualche driver particolare da installare? Grazie
<micuzzu_> ed il problema si presenta sia in ambiente mate che gnome
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, scusa, ma è andata via la corrente, mi potresti ripetere? Che problema c'era?  Nel caso dovessi reinstallare da capo Ubuntu cosa dovrò rifare?
<jester-> Paolo: scaricati vmware player che funza tutto
<Paolo> ok, ci provo. grazie
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: che distribuzione usi
<floppj2002> Salve..ho un problema con una stampante epson dx4450 qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<kimal73x> jester-, ciao
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, Ubuntu 13.10
<kimal73x> è normale che ubuntu 13.10 ci mette più di 20 secondi per passare dallo screen della pasword al desktop iniziale?
<kimal73x> schermo nero che dura più di 20 secondi
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4424590  nella 13.10 dovrebbe essere risolto visto che il kernel è 3.11
<floppj2002> Salve..ho un problema con una stampante epson dx4450 qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: uname -r
<floppj2002> Salve..ho un problema con una stampante epson dx4450 qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, quindi perché mi ha fatto così?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, 3.11.0-13-generic
<akis24> floppj2002:  descrivi il problema
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4424590
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: hai provato fn+f1 e poi a riprendere?
<floppj2002> akis24 grazie mille :-D
<floppj2002> devo installarla e non so fare niente :-(
<floppj2002> ho provto a vedere nei forum ma è troppo vago
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, esatto, è andato in sospensione e quando è rientrato il wi-fi andava
<akis24> floppj2002:  collegala e vedi se viene riconosciuta intanto
<Torpedo_Smash> quindi mi basterà fare così?
<floppj2002> akis24 posso scriverti in privato?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: dovrebbe essere stato risolto ma a quanto pare no
<akis24> no floppj2002  meglio in canale
<jester-> floppj2002: il pvt non è gradito
<floppj2002> aki24 allora quando inserisco la stampante il pc nn la rileva
<akis24> floppj2002: versione di ubuntu in uso ?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, capisco, comunque mi sembra che oltre a sospendere e poi riprendere non ho dovuto fare altro, no?
<floppj2002> aki24 come faccio a trovare la versione?..dove devo vedere?
<akis24> che versione hai installato non ricordi floppj2002  ?
<floppj2002> aki24 non lo so..credo l'ultima
<akis24> floppj2002:  dai questo nel terminale  cat /etc/*-release    e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<floppj2002> aki24: trovato è la 12.04
<akis24> floppj2002: bene ora vediamo  dai lsusb
<akis24> floppj2002:  sempre su pastebin
<floppj2002> aki24: quindi cosa devo scrivere nel terminale
<Salomone> Ciao
<akis24> floppj2002:  lsusb
<floppj2002> aki24: fatto..cosa vuoi sapere?
<akis24> floppj2002: devi copiare e incollare su pastebin il risultato ottenuto e poi mettere il link in canale qui cosi vediamo che dice
<akis24> floppj2002: leggi il link sopra e capira...
<akis24> i*
<floppj2002> akis24 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394971/
<akis24> floppj2002:  hai acceso la stampante ?
<floppj2002> akis24: si è accesa
<akis24> floppj2002:  Sistema - Amministrazione - stampa. e prova da aggiungi stampante
<akis24> floppj2002:  dai un occhiata qui io devo scappare ...  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=406334
<napoli> ciao ragazzi, sto scaricando il SO ma non sono molto pratico su come installarlo,
<cristian_c> !installazione | napoli
<ubot-it> napoli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> napoli, ma prima è meglio provarla in live
<napoli> grandi, do un' occhiata, grazie :D
<napoli> quindi, lo scarico, lo masterizzo e poi lo lancio settando l'avvio del pc sul lettore?
<vto> salve
<cristian_c> napoli, sì
<vto> ho  bisogno  di  una mano con bumblebee
<napoli> grazie cristian, spero di risolvere presto perche con windows non se ne può più...in gamba.
<jester-> vto: 13.10?
<vto> lo ho installato ma no ci sono risultati di frame  si 13.10
<jester-> vto: pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia
<cristian_c> napoli, windows tienilo, meglio il dual boot
<vto> si
<vto>  ho problemi di configurazione
<vto> non  puoi aiutarmi  vero?
<vto> cmq non va
<jester-> vto: penso faccia tutto il pacchetto, non ti so dire se fa lo switch in automatico oppure devi lanciare i lprogramma con la stringa
<vto> glxgears   e   optirun glxgears    mi risultano gli stessi frame  questo il problema
<vto> 308 frames in 5.0 seconds = 61.536 FPS
<vto> e come se non viene attivata nessuna scheda discreta nvidia optimus
<jester-> vto: optirun-nvidia lo ha installato?
<vto>  ho una gt force 520 mx
<vto> ed una intel integrata
<jester-> vto: optirun-nvidia lo ha installato?
<vto> si
<jester-> vto: hai riavviato?
<vto> si
<jester-> ha provato a lanciare con stringa?
<vto>  ma non  ho  capito come si installa optirun nvidia?
<jester-> vto: <jester-> vto: optirun-nvidia lo ha installato?
<jester-> <vto> si
<vto> mi sembra di aver fatto  tutto
<jester-> cosa hai fatto
<jester-> <vto>  ma non  ho  capito come si installa optirun nvidia?
<vto> ho seguito una guida  te la posto
<jester-> deciditi
<jester-> linka
<vto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<vto>  eccola
<jester-> vto: hai aggiunto il ppa? non è aggiornata per la 13.10
<vto> non  so
<vto> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic
<vto>  ho dato solo questo comando
<jester-> vto: e non sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable?
<vto> no
<jester-> vto: apri un teminale
<AzaliahKron> scusa vto anche tu litighi con bumblebee?
<vto> ok
<vto> si
<vto> sono 3 fottuti giorni
<AzaliahKron> anche a me da tanti problemi
<jester-> vto: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | vto
<ubot-it> vto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AzaliahKron> qualcuno sa come come posso installare media_plugin_webkit?
<vto> fatto
<jester-> !paste | vto
<ubot-it> vto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AzaliahKron> c'è qualcuno su ubunto 13.10 che va su second life?
<jester-> AzaliahKron: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras se non sta li dentro non so
<jester-> !chat | AzaliahKron
<ubot-it> AzaliahKron: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395786/
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395797/
<jester-> vto: lo hai aggiunto il ppa
<jester-> vto: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<vto> come?
<vto> ok
<jester-> AzaliahKron: scrivi bene se noo usi i copy and paste
<vto> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 7 non aggiornati.
<jester-> <jester-> AzaliahKron: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras se non sta li dentro non so
<vto> ppa-purge è già alla versione più recente.
<jester-> vto: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<AzaliahKron> non ti si apre? provo a rimandartelo..cmq non gli piace
<jester-> AzaliahKron: zaliah@azaliah-Aspire-V5-571G:~$ install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> secondo te hai scritto giusto?
<vto> esce  Updating packages lists e si blocca
<jester-> vto: lascia fare
<vto> ok
<AzaliahKron> ok ora è partito ..te lo mostro prima di dirgli sì
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395806/
<jester-> AzaliahKron: s
<AzaliahKron> tremo ..ho paura di fare dei danni peggiori..aspetto che mi dai l'ok tu
<vto> ci vogliono anni
<vto> pensavo si bloccasse e chiudev
<jester-> vto: hai fatto casino coi ppa
<vto> sembra fermo il cursore del terminale non lampeggia
<jester-> vto: hai appena installato e hai ancora il cd/usb?
<vto>  e la riga del nome pc non  c'è    sara normale
<vto> si cmq
<vto> lo ho il cd immagine
<jester-> hai 3 ppa che fanno lo stesso lavoro e si sono incasinate le librerie
<AzaliahKron> dici a me Jester?
<vto> forse ho sbagliato ad aggiungerli in aggiornamenti softwere
<Ilhai> Qualcuno sa perchè dopo aver installato ubuntu il pc si riavvia ugualmente su win?
<jester-> vto: allora fai il ripristino. poi guardi in driver aggiuntivi se per caso vede optirun, se non fai: sudo apt-get optirun-nvidia
<vto> ho spuntato su tutti i ppa bumblebee
<jester-> visto che è nvidia doc facile che faccia lo switch automatico
<jester-> vto: vanno purgati ma con tre repo è un casino
<jester-> !ripristino | vto
<ubot-it> vto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> e fai il lavoro come va fatto
<vto> ok
<jester-> AzaliahKron: tu devi solo dae s
<AzaliahKron> Jester che faccio gli dico sì?
<vto> ma bunblebee rimane?  o devo poi reinstallarlo insieme a  foto  ecc
<jester-> era per vto
<vto> ?
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395806/
<cristian_c> Ilhai, riesci ad accedere in live?
<jester-> vto: non rimane. ripristino mette il sistema nuovo
<Ilhai> si
<vto> e i file   tipo foto  video??
<jester-> vto: poi lo installi semplicemente da terminale con sudo apt-get installa optirun-nvidia
<jester-> vto: i dati non li tocca
<vto> solo questo comando?
<vto> e  basta    m
<vto> ?
<jester-> vto: ma un backup della home ogni tanto sarebbe di rigore
<jester-> vto:  sudo apt-get install optirun-nvidia
<jester-> dalla 13.10 sta nei repo
<jester-> il wiki non è aggiornato
<vto> ma perdero tutte le  applicazioni installate  tipo steam ecc ??
<jester-> vto: rimangono le configurazioni nel caso le reinstalli, comunque vedi tu se tenerti un sistema ciucco o sistemarlo
<vto> dalla 13.10 sta nei repo   cosa significa?
<cristian_c> Ilhai, avviala
<vto> cmq si e sbloccato il terminalee  waoo
<vto> PPA purged successfully
<vto> che faccio  ora?
<jester-> vto: il problema sono gli altri
<AzaliahKron> jester puoi spiegarmi cosa fa il comando che mi hai dato? : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> vto: fa vedere nel apste history | grep ppa
<jester-> AzaliahKron: hai dato e s e ha scaricato e installato roba?
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395806/
<AzaliahKron> per ora non ho detto sì..mi controlli per favore?
<vto> ok si blocca un po  come  prima dato il comando
<jester-> AzaliahKron: pigia s
<jester-> vto: fa vedere nel apste history | grep ppa
<AzaliahKron> ok mi fido..dici che mi installa media_plugin_webkit?
<vto> si blocca il terminale
<vto> non va
<jester-> AzaliahKron: installa tutti i plugin linux digeribili, non so se c'è quello che ti serve
<vto> non succede con altri comandi strano
<jester-> è strano si
<AzaliahKron> mi dice questa cosa inquietante gli dico ok?
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395856/
<cristian_c> AzaliahKron, è la licenza per installare i font ms
<jester-> AzaliahKron: devi approvare
<vto> uffff
<vto> lascio fare
<jester-> vto: history | grep ppa  copia e icolla
<jester-> senza  copia e icolla
<vto> 3  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge     6  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/next    13  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable     15  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable     19  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable     47  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable    65  sudo apt-add-repository ppa: ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates    70  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge    71  sudo ppa-purge ppa: bumblebee / stabl
<jester-> !paste | vto
<ubot-it> vto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vto> grazie
<AzaliahKron> ha installato tutto ..che faccio rebotto?
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395879/
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395881/
<jester-> AzaliahKron: ha installato
<AzaliahKron> allora riavvio e apro il viewer poi ti dico se mi appare anche l'errore
<jester-> vto: copia incolla da qui: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<AzaliahKron> ancora* (non anche)
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395904/
<jester-> vto: copia incolla da qui: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<vto> sul mio terminale?
<vto> non ho capito
<jester-> vto: e dove e no
<jester-> copia da qui al terminale
<vto> ma ti posto il risultato?
<jester-> se ha fatto si
<AzaliahKron> jester mi da lo stesso errore te lo mostro meglio
<vto> fatto
<vto>   rimosso con successo
<vto> che faccio ora?
<jester-> vto: copia incolla da qui: sudo ppa-purge ppa:tualatrix/next
<AzaliahKron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395938/
<jester-> AzaliahKron: non conosco secondlife, sul sito ci dovrebbero essere le istruzioni
<vto> mi linki un pastebin ?
<jester-> vto: ha rimosso?
<vto> ti posto il risultato
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vto>   si cmq
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395955/
<AzaliahKron> va beh allora nulla ..se avevo trovato le istruzioni non ero qui a sclerare..non c'è nulla per risolvere con ubunto questo problema
<jester-> vto: copia incolla da qui: sudo ppa-purge ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<jester-> AzaliahKron: hai uba 64 bit. per la cronaca non sarebbe argomento di questo canale
<vto> pastebin please
<jester-> AzaliahKron: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=517345
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395996/
<vto> io non capisco
<jester-> vto: sudo apt-get autoremove
<vto> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 6 non aggiornat
<vto> mua!!
<jester-> vto: sudo apt-get install optirun-nvidia
<vto> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto optirun-nvidia
<vto> bua^
<jester-> !info optirun-nvidia
<ubot-it> Package optirun-nvidia does not exist in saucy
<jester-> ha ragione
<jester-> vto: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<vto> bumblebee-nvidia è già alla versione più recente.
<vto> vito@vito-300E4A-300E5A-300E7A-3430EA-3530EA:~$ optirun glxgears 305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.900 FPS 305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.832 FPS 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.198 FPS 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.187 FPS
<jester-> vto: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> vto: bel casotto hai fatto
<vto> sto perdendo la testa da 3 giorni
<jester-> era cosi semplice
<vto> ti posto il risultato
<vto> ?
<vto> dammi un pastebin
<vto> cosa avro fatto di male????
<AzaliahKron> beh è tutta roba vecchia io ho problemi da quando ho messo ubunto 13.10
<AzaliahKron> mi puoi dire dove posso trovare aiuto competente per far funzionare sl con ubunto 13.10? in quale canale ..a chi chiedere?
<jester-> vto: !paste lo scrivi anche tu
<vto> paste
<jester-> AzaliahKron:  #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> vto:   !paste
<vto> vito@vito-300E4A-300E5A-300E7A-3430EA-3530EA:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall bumblebee-nvidia Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 1 reinstallati, 0 da rimuovere e 6 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 0 B/3072 B di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 0 B di spazio su disco. (Lettura del database... 
<jester-> AzaliahKron: /j #secondlife
<jester-> vto: pii pel culo?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6396056/
<jester-> vto: è in uso bumblebeed start/running, process 14477
<vto> quindi?
<vto> cosa devo  fare?
<jester-> vto: dovrebbe essere a posto, prova un gioco 3d
<jester-> nulla devi fare
<AzaliahKron> jester ci sono 3 anime e nessuno risponde mi potresti spiegare come posso tornarci in seguito in quella chat specifica per second life?
<jester-> AzaliahKron: e che vuoi che ti dica
<jester-> vto: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<AzaliahKron> come fare a non scocciarti più in questa chat e tornare in seguito in quella specifica di mio interesse
<jester-> vto: quindi: glxgears
<jester-> AzaliahKron: la regola è: chiedi e se qualcuno sa e ha tempo risponde
<vto> ti posto i frame
<jester-> AzaliahKron: se non c'è nessuno che sa
<AzaliahKron> forse non hai capito la domanda, da qui: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/.. come vado nella chat specifica di second life?
<vto> guarda i frame secondo attivando con optirun   la scheda nvidia sono identici dovrebbero essere il triplo
<jester-> AzaliahKron: non esiste una chat ubuntu dedicata a secondlife
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6396085/
<AzaliahKron> scusa allora questa che mi hai indicato cos'è? [21:55] == AzaliahKron [5d2eccc2@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.46.204.194] has joined ##secondlife
<jester-> vto: io ne ho 59 con una 520
<jester-> vto: quindi usa la nvidia
<vto> e per disattivarla scusa
<jester-> che tu scriva optirun o no ma devi provare una qualcosa di 3d
<jester-> vto: dovrebbe fare da solo
<jester-> a seconda di quello che usi
<vto> io ho anche quella integrata  che dovrebbe fare cagare
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> 60 sono di nvidia
<jester-> vto: glxinfo | grep rendering
<vto> direct rendering: Yes
<jester-> a posto
<jester-> vto: dovresti anche riavviare e stop seghe mentali
<vto> ok  cmq ti ringrazio  molto
<jester-> e non mettere ppa se non per oracle java che sono veleno
<AzaliahKron> jester mi puoi spiegare meglio cosa mi suggerisci di fare? che chat è quella che mi hai suggerito e come faccio a rientrarci in un momento diverso
<AzaliahKron> va beh allora rimarrò con questo mistero ..buonaserata
<vto> dovrei poter abilitare la scheda nvidia perche nei dettagli info sistema risulta solo la intel
<jester-> vto: ancora?
<jester-> vto: è a posto
<jester-> vto: hai provato in 3d serio?
<jester-> vto: se in uso è la intel è logico che veda solo quella
<vto> allora e  tutta inutile  la  guida che ho seguito  bumblebee non  serve  a  nnte
<vto> ho  perso tempo per niente
<jester-> vto: madu
<vto>  funzionava cmq i   tre  d
<vto> boo
<jester-> vto: la guida è obsoleta. dalla 13.10 fa tutto il bombalee.nvidia
<jester-> vto: con la guida avevi fatto piu di un casotto senza mignotte
<vto> per vedere   quanti  frame ha la integrata?
<jester-> tolti i ppa e i relativi pacchetti installati e reinstallato il bulble è a posto
<jester-> vto: per logica dovrebbe fare lo switch da solo
<jester-> senza lanciare optirun sticass
<jester-> vto: la grafica va beene?
<jester-> il rendering 3d c'è
<jester-> che vuoi ancora
<vto> sticass: comando non trovato
<vto> hahahaaha
<jester-> vto: per fare un test devi provare un gioco 3d
<jester-> serio
<vto> come  faccio  a  vedere  se  va  bene?
<vto>  provo nxquiz
<jester-> se non serve il 3d che casso tene frega di cosa usa
<vto> serve  serve
<jester-> a cosa
<jester-> se non c'è nella che va in 3d a cosa serve, o le doppie schede le hanno fatte per sport
<vto> e  come  faccio  a  capirlo  con  un  gioco?
<jester-> se il gioco funza a dovere
<vto> ma  i  giochi  funzionavano  a  nche  prima  che  cazzata
<vto>   bumblebee non  serve  a  nnte  allora
<jester-> con winzoz ti poni tutte ste fisime?
<jester-> se non serve toglilo
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia e vivi felice
<vto> vabe
<vto> by  by
<mintux> ciao a tutti, ho un problema nell'organizzare una condivisione con samba, vorrei montare una partizione su /opt/srv o su un'altra destinazione che magari reputate meglio e vorrei che quella directory fosse condivisa su un pc winzoz in piu vorrei che all'interno ci fosse una directory condivisa con un altro pc, lo stesso può vedere solo quella, il problema è che non ne vengo fuori :( non riesco a condividere una ma
<mintux> zza, in quella directory ci andranno puntate alcune cose, ownlcoud, transmission, documenti ecc
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-03
<Mabo> CIAO
<Mabo> C'E' URUS ?
<akis24> giorno
<stevr1it> enzotib, ciao ho bisogno di un aiuto
<stevr1it> salve ho sempre problemi con la tastiera italiana, [ tutto settato giusto con ubuntu 14.10, solo che quando paro un nuovo file la tastiera torna americana, allora riclicco sullz tastiera italiana e tutto torna a posto.  gnome e ho cancellato le carteline gnome2, conf confg ecc. nulla da fare
<stevr1it> ho anche provato con sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<stevr1it> la tastiera va a posto fino ache on faccio dei lavori su un altra pagina
<akis24> stevr1it: non è che esista un file di configurazione per la tastiera  che viene modificato ?
<glpiana> ola
<pindol> iaccendendo il pc (ubuntu 14-04)naturalmente richiede la password,ma inserisco la password e non mi fa accedere nemmeno come sessione ospite.Se provo ad inserire una password diversa mi dice password errata
<glpiana> pindol, sa di disco pieno
<pindol> glpiana, ma è semivuoto!!!
<glpiana> pindol, ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console testuale, esegui il login da lì (non mostra la password mentre la scrivi, sappilo). una volta eseguito il login scrivi: df             e raccontami i numeri che vedi
<pindol> glpiana, ok vado sull'altro pc
<ExPBoy> ?
<pindol> glpiana, non mi fa entrare " login incorrect"
<glpiana> pindol, allora non scrivi la password o lo user correttamente
<glpiana> rispetta maiuscole e minuscole anche per l'utente
<pindol> glpiana, ok mi ha fatto entrare,ma devo trascrivere tutto su un pezzo di carta mi ci vorrà un po
<glpiana> pindol, non scrivere nulla, dimmi solo se vedi la partizione / e che percentuale leggi
<pindol> glpiana, ne vedo diverse,e sono tutte sotto il 10%
<glpiana> pindol, ok, scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> pindol, poi prova a fare il login con lo user e la password che hai usato ora
<pindol> glpiana, niente da fare ,nemmeno con sessione ospite
<glpiana> pindol, torna in console con ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pindol> glpiana, ok
<pindol> glpiana, dopo configure c'è lo spazio?
<glpiana> sì
<pindol> glpiana, non da nulla
<glpiana> pindol, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<pindol> glpiana, mi da una sfilza di impossibile.....probabilmente perche manca la connessione a internet?
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> pindol, collegalo a internet
<pindol> glpiana, sta aggiornando
<glpiana> ok
<pindol> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> pindol, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pindol> glpiana, è necessario scaricare 187 mb ne avrà per molto perche sono collegato con una chiavetta usb che è molto lenta
<glpiana> ok
<ShlomoNewman> salve sono un medico. Non sono quindi preparato per usare ubuntu. Vivo a Napoli. Potrei entare in contatto con una perona che mi aiuti a imparare ubuntu ?
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, che cosa intendi per "imparare"?
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, per usarlo come semplice utente non c'è molto da sapere, se non come installare i programmi e come cercarli sulla interfaccia grafica che usi
<ShlomoNewman> sono un privato e quindi non dispongo di risorse finanziarie dedicate ma potrei pagare una prestazione professionale da remoto per avere aiuto quando mi blocco etc
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, quando ti blocchi vieni su questo canale e otterrai aiuto. se non trovassi il contributo di questo canale sufficiente (e nemmeno il forum o la documentazione) allora potrai porti il problema di cercare un supporto a pagamento, che non è comunque argomento di questo canale e non è interesse della community
<ExPBoy> ShlomoNewman, ma attualmente stai usando ubuntu?
<ShlomoNewman> mi scuso ma non ho pratica delle regole di community come questa. Ho un compuetr da tavolo con Ubuntu e un portatile con windows
<ExPBoy> ShlomoNewman, se hai domande per quanto riguarda ubuntu qui puoi farle
<ShlomoNewman> Scusa se sono un pò lungo. Io avevo una persona che mi faceva lezioni. Ora non so se questo computer con Ubuntu deve essere aggiornato se c'è qualche cosa da modificare. Si può controllare da remoto ? Secondo le regole lo potete fare?
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, non da remoto, lo fai tu sotto nostra indicazione
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, anzitutto, sei connesso a questo canale con il pc che monta windows o ubuntu?
<ShlomoNewman> Ma questo forse richiede che io riparta da zero e impari a installare ubuntu etc. Capisci io sono un medico non ho la preparazione
<ShlomoNewman> sono connesso con il computer con ubuntu
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ok, sai come aprire un terminale?
<ExPBoy> e non è che ci voglia chissà cosa
<ShlomoNewman> sarebbe il posto dove si scrivono i comandi da consolle?
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, esatto
<glpiana> un minuto e torno
<ShlomoNewman> l'ho aperto
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ok, scrivi: lsb_release -r
<ShlomoNewman> we discovered that the defect was
<ShlomoNewman> caused, at least in some cases, by a broad, thickened, taut, ligamentum teres which
<ShlomoNewman> made an indentation in the femoral head (Fig. 5), a
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, ehm ehm
<ShlomoNewman> scusa stavo lavorando su un fatto medico. mi ha risposto 10.04
<ShlomoNewman> Release: 10.04
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, è molto datata questa versione, non è più supportata. il mio consiglio è di scaricarti una versione recente, la 14.04 per esempio che ha supporto a lungo termine
<glpiana> la metti su dvd o su usb, nel caso il tuo pc faccia avvio da usb, e prima di tutto la provi senza installarla. se vedi che gira in maniera decente procedi con l'installazione (ti indicherò la guida)
<glpiana> !release | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !iso | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> !usb | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> !installazione | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, se incontri problemi, vieni pure a chiedere
<pindol> glpiana, sono all' 85% piano piano arrivo anche io
<ShlomoNewman> adesso vorrei chiudere perché devo un attimo fare queste cose, posso ricontattare proprio te gipana o come devo fare ?
<glpiana> pindol, vai tranquillo
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, vieni qui in canale come hai fatto ora ed esponi il tuo problema, chi sa risponderti lo farà
<ShlomoNewman> ok grazie. Come facio a salvare la chat con i links etc?
<glpiana> ShlomoNewman, selezioni quello che ti interessa e te lo copi in un editor di testi
<ShlomoNewman> ok grazie
<pindol> glpiana, ha finito
<glpiana> pindol, bene, anzitutto riavvia il pc
<glpiana> pindol, per farlo premi ctrl+alt+canc
<pindol> glpiana, ok
<pindol> glpiana, come faccio ad uscire dal terminale?
<glpiana> pindol, se dai ctrl+alt+canc da lì il sistema si riavvia. non devi uscire dalla console
<pindol> glpiana, come prima!
<glpiana> pindol, ok, ctrl+altècanc e fai login testuale
<glpiana> pindol, dimmi che interfaccia grafica dovresti avere: unity (quella con la barra a sinistra dello schermo)?
<pindol> glpiana, si
<glpiana> pindol, hai fatto login?
<pindol> glpiana, ctrl+alt+f1?
<glpiana> sì scusa, f1 non canc -.-
<pindol> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> pindol, sudo service lightdm stop
<pindol> glpiana, lightdm stop/waiting
<glpiana> pindol, ora scrivi: startx
<Walid> Aiutooooooooooo
<pindol> glpiana, sono entrato ma manca u7nity sulla sinistra e le icone in alto ( tutte)
<Walid> c'è un modo per far leggere ad ubuntu 14.04 la wifi della tim e587 della huawei??
<Walid> il mio computer fisso non riconosce le wireless e quindi devo per forza collegarmi tramite il cavo usb. In windows tutto funziona ma Ubuntu non mi legge la chiavetta
<Walid> ho provato a creare una banda larga sulle impostazioni di retr
<Walid> mettendo l'apn di tim.. Ma non mi riconosce comunque la rete
<Walid> aiutatemi vi prego!
<glpiana> pindol, ok, ora prova a premere ctrl+alt+backspace
<glpiana> Walid, inserisci la chiavetta, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<pindol> glpiana, nulla
<glpiana> !paste | Walid
<ubot-it> Walid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> pindol, allora ctrl+alt+f1 e premi ctrl+c
<Walid> mi https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6SOoowqKQNeeCOG1r6NY
<Walid> glpiana
<pindol> glpiana, ultima riga:xinit:unexpected signal 2
<glpiana> pindol, l'importante è che si sia chiuso e ti abbia ridato il promtp. scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Walid> glpiana: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6SOoowqKQNeeCOG1r6NY
<pindol> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> Walid, ho visto, non essere insistente per cortesia
<glpiana> pindol, sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<Walid> Ahhh.. Scusa, :) pensavo nn avessi visto! :D
<pindol> glpiana, fatto riavvio?
<glpiana> pindol, no, sudo service lightdm start
<glpiana> pindol, controlla, al login, quale sessione ha intenzione di aprire
<glpiana> Walid, togli la chiave, reinseriscila e nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail             e fai la foto
<glpiana> !image | Walid
<ubot-it> Walid: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pindol> glpiana, mi si ripresenta la schermata di accesso con il mio username ma inserendo la password non funzia nemmeno sessione ospite
<glpiana> pindol, e che sessione vuole aprire?
<pindol> glpiana, il mio username
<Walid> glpiana, https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yR1Bdb3BTMSgINb9smqq
<glpiana> pindol, e quello è appunto lo isername. mi riferisco a quel pallino che vedi in alto a destra dello usaer name. clicca, ti si apre un menu
<glpiana> Walid, scrivi nel terminale: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<glpiana> Walid, poi prova a creare una connessione
<Walid> che farebbe questo comando?
<Walid> Creo una banda larga?
<glpiana> Walid, il tuo pc è convinto che la tua chiavetta sia un lettore cd. con quel comando gli dici di espellerlo
<Walid> Oko
<pindol> glpiana, NEL MENU DELLA ROTELLINA in alto a destra le 2 uniche voci sono:sospendi  e  arresta
<Walid> glpiana non va! :(
<glpiana> pindol, subito di fianco a user name, non in alto a sinistra
<glpiana> Walid, ok, non so aiutarti
<Walid> glpiana, ma dovevo creare una banda larga?
<pindol> glpiana, non c'è nulla
<pindol> glpiana, c'è solo il mio username con la finestra per inserire la password
<Walid> glpiana, ti ringrazio dell'aiuto
<hiei1983> qualcuno mi aiuta a impostare xchat per l'invio e ricezione dei file?
<hiei1983> non ho capito come si fa, anche perchè su mirc era quasi automatica l'impostazione
<krabador> per l'invio e la ricezione di quali files?
<krabador> !chat | hiei1983
<ubot-it> hiei1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hiei1983> miei a utenti
<hiei1983> ah capito, chiedo lì
<pindol> glpiana, posso salvare quello che ho sull'hard disk? e poi reinstallare il SO ?
<glpiana> pindol, scusami ma ho un contrattempo. puoi aspettare qualche minuto?
<pindol> glpiana, certamente
<nino> dinstallare mysql quali pacchetti debbo disinstallre
<glpiana> pindol, rieccomi
<pindol> glpiana, bentornato
<glpiana> pindol, un minuto che avvio la macchina virtuale, che non mi torna sto login
<pindol> glpiana, ti dicevo che sull'hard disk ho ben poche cose che se riesco a salvare posso tranquillamente reinstallare
<glpiana> pindol, va bene, ma vorrei capire dov'è il problema anzitutto
<glpiana> pindol, ok, ho controllato una cosa
<glpiana> pindol, ricordi di aver fatto qualche installazione prima che smettesse di funzionare, chessò, driver della scheda video? o magari qualche impostazione grafica?
<pindol> glpiana, si adesso ti spiego
<pindol> glpiana, ricordi che mi hai configurato lo schermo con uno script per farlo funzionare con vga, tu stesso mi hai detto che quando avessi collegato lo schermo con un cavo hdmi avrei dovuto rinominare lo script ed è quello che ho fatto dopo di che è successo il problema
<glpiana> pindol, eh, non fare troppo affidamneto alla mia memoria :D
<glpiana> pindol, hai ancora lo script nella home?
<pindol> si
<pindol> ma rinominato
<glpiana> pindol, eh, ma io non ricordo il contenuto.
<glpiana> ricordami la situazione, cosa abbiamo fatto con lo script, a cosa era collegato il pc e come è collegato ora
<pindol> glpiana, il contenuto per quello che io posso capire era di dire al pc di far funzionare il monitor con presa vga e con risoluzione 1980x12..
<pindol> glpiana, cmq nella home ho cosi poche cose che se entri con il terminale lo vedi subito
<pindol> glpiana, ho salvato la nostra conversazione su irc se ti puo essere utile
<glpiana> pindol, eventualmente la cerco. intento dimmi, noi lo collegavamo a un vga. spe, scheda video sis magari?
<pindol> ma è salvata sul pc in questione
<pindol> glpiana, non ricordo
<glpiana> pindol, ctrl+alt+f1, passa in console e scrivi: lspci            e guarda la riga con scritto VGA
<pindol> glpiana, vga compatible controller:intel corporation 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller (rev 03)
<glpiana> ok, intel
<glpiana> pindol, quindi prima collegavi il pc a uno schermo vga e noi abbiamo fatto uno script che impostasse la risoluzione che volevi tu
<glpiana> pindol, ora, quello schermo ce lo hai ancora?
<pindol> glpiana, si adesso ho lo stesso schermo ma collegato hdmi
<glpiana> pindol, e se lo colleghi in vga?
<pindol> glpiana, non ho provato
<glpiana> pindol, prova immediatamente
<pindol> glpiana, ok
<pindol> glpiana, ok ho collegato il monitor con vga.ha perso la risoluzione ( segno che lo scipt non lavora)ma non mi fa entrare cmq
<glpiana> pindol, prova come ospite
<pindol> glpiana, stessa minestra
<glpiana> pindol, bah, non capisco a cosa sia dovuto
<glpiana> pindol, hai la live con cui hai installato?
<pindol> glpiana, questa cosa è veramente stranissima
<pindol> glpiana, si
<glpiana> pindol, avvia da live
<pindol> glpiana, ok vado a prendere la chiavetta
<pindol> non posso entrare nel pc (ubuntu 14-04)nemmeno come sessione ospite. la password e corretta
<tat14> ciao, come posso far funzionare il mio scanner HP scanjet G2710 su kubuntu?
<domemanc> Salve qualsiasi programma vado a scaricare da  ubuntu software center mi da che non e' consentito eseguire questa azione
<domemanc> permessi non sufficienti
<enzotib> domemanc, sai aprire un terminale?
<domemanc> si
<enzotib> domemanc, allora fallo, e scrivi semplicemente: id
<enzotib> domemanc, poi premi invio e quello che esce lo copi qua
<domemanc> anche i 2 punti vanno copiati
<enzotib> no
<domemanc> uid=1000(domenico) gid=1000(domenico) gruppi=1000(domenico),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<enzotib> domemanc, puoi fare uno screenshot della finestra di errore che appare?
<enzotib> domemanc, la puoi mettere su http://imgur.com
<enzotib> !image | domemanc oppure
<ubot-it> domemanc oppure: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<domemanc> scusa sono nuovo in linux come fare un screenshot?
<enzotib> domemanc, hai ubuntu normale, oppure xubuntu, oppure altro?
<domemanc> ubuntu 14.04
<enzotib> domemanc, hai un tasto Stamp, oppure PrtScr o qualcosa del genere?
<domemanc> stamp
<domemanc> si
<enzotib> domemanc, mica stai aspettando me? è ovvio che intendevo che quello dovrebbe fare lo screenshot
<domemanc> non va
<enzotib> domemanc, prova con Alt+Stamp
<f843d0> enzotib: magari con un po' di fortuna va con import -w root foo.png
<enzotib> f843d0, può darsi, non sapevo questo comando, import è di ImageMagik?
<f843d0> enzotib: si, la fortuna e` su quello :)
<enzotib> mi sa che non è installato di default
<enzotib> gnome-screenshot
<f843d0> gimp? Ha la funzione, File->New->From Screenshot
<enzotib> anche gimp non dovrebbe essere installato di default
<domemanc> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.70'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<domemanc> Salve qualsiasi programma vado a scaricare da  ubuntu software center mi da che non e' consentito eseguire questa azione
<domemanc> permessi non sufficienti
<domemanc> questa la videata http://imgur.com/edit
<domemanc> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<akis24> sera
<domemanc> buonasera
<domemanc> Salve qualsiasi programma vado a scaricare da  ubuntu software center mi da che non e' consentito eseguire questa azione
<domemanc> permessi non sufficienti
<domemanc> questa la videata http://imgur.com/edit
<domemanc> nessuno che mi aiuta?
<domemanc> salve a tutti
<domemanc> qualsiasi programma vado a scaricare da ubuntu software center
<domemanc> mi da questa videata
<domemanc> http://imgur.com/edit
<cristian_c> non c'è nessuna videata
<domemanc> http://imgur.com/edit
<domemanc> http://imgur.com/p9Gu2T1
<domemanc> adesso?
<cristian_c> domemanc, quando ha iniziato a verificarsi questo problema?
<cristian_c> domemanc, comunque, ci sono anche i dettagli da guardare, eh
<domemanc> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.78'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<domemanc> questi dettagli
<domemanc> non ti so dire ma qualsiasi programma mi da questo errore
<cristian_c> domemanc, sì, ma qualcosa dev'essere accaduta nel frattempo
<domemanc> guarda sono nuovo in ubuntu
<cristian_c> domemanc, è sempre stato così?
<domemanc> no all'inizio andava bene
<cristian_c> e che cos'hai fatto nel frattempo?
<domemanc> potrebbe essere il programma synpatic
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> mica stai usando synaptic
<krabador> domemanc, apri il terminale manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , chiudi sia synaptic e software center prima
<krabador> e manda un bel pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domemanc> ok
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8806612/
<cristian_c> domemanc, vedo che hai aggiunto dei ppa
<domemanc> scusa ancora sta lavorando
<cristian_c> direi più che synaptic
<domemanc> te lo rimando completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8806620/
<cristian_c> domemanc, il fatto è che hai aggiunto dei repository non ufficiali
<cristian_c> che probabilmente è la causa dei tuoi problemi
<domemanc> ok
<krabador> domemanc, mi spieghi per quale motivo
<krabador> non mandi mai un comando completo ?
<krabador> tagli sempre qualcosa del risultato
<domemanc> adesso e' completo
<cristian_c> anche nelle spiegazioni
<mikemiketorino> Ciao ... vorrei scaricarmi Ubuntu da installare su un portatile piccolo e vecchio. Il link http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.html non funziona. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<mikemiketorino> sa aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, quale versione vuoi installare, l'ultima?
<mikemiketorino> .. pc di 4 anni .. una poco pesante.
<mikemiketorino> non ho idea
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, un pc di 4 anni potrebbe andar bene, che processore e quanta ram?
<mikemiketorino> 1gn ram
<mikemiketorino> processore intel atom 1.66 ghz
<mikemiketorino> 32bit
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, ma è un netbook?
<mikemiketorino> portatile piccolo...
<mikemiketorino> eec pc
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, si è un netbook, potresti provare lubuntu
<mikemiketorino> lubuntu ?? considera che mi serve per andare su internet ... e scaricare qualche mp3
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, lubuntu è una derivata di ubuntu leggera che utilizza lxde
<mikemiketorino> ok
<mikemiketorino> lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso   ??? quesot file penso
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, si decidi se usare http o torrent
<mikemiketorino> sto scaricando da torrent
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, è sempre preferibile torrent
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, bene
<mikemiketorino> poi seguo questa:
<mikemiketorino> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=scaricare+ubuntu&titlesearch=Titoli
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, si
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, per prima cosa dovrai metterlo su chiavetta
<mikemiketorino> ora ci provo
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, se in windows puoi usare http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<mikemiketorino> no... qui sono in ubuntu :)
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, bene, allora puoi usare il creatore dischi di avvio
<mikemiketorino> i dati su chiavetta vengono cancellati?
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, si va formattata
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, poi successivamente puoi anche rimetterceli
<mikemiketorino> attendo la fine del download.... ti disturbo dopo  se ho problemi. Grazie!
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, prego
<mikemiketorino> fabio_cc: avviando il notebook dalla chiavetta USB mi dice:
<mikemiketorino> Peter Anvin Missing parameter in configuration file
<mikemiketorino> Loading...boot:
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, peter anvin?
<mikemiketorino> nella riga prima ... forse qualcosa del Boot
<mikemiketorino> Bios
<mikemiketorino> manca qualcosa nella chiavetta?
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, è un messaggio un pò strano
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, hai usato il "creatore dischi di avvio"?
<mikemiketorino> si... preso il file immagine ISO scaricato da Ubuntu
<mikemiketorino> ma..nella chiavetta vedo tutti i miei file originali... e una cartella BOOT
<mikemiketorino> casper
<mikemiketorino> dist
<mikemiketorino> install
<mikemiketorino> ecc
<mikemiketorino> ecc
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, verifica che la iso sia stata scaricata correttamente
<fabio_cc> !md5sun | mikemiketorino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5sun'
<fabio_cc> !md5sum | mikemiketorino
<ubot-it> mikemiketorino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, i tuoi file originali?
<mikemiketorino> a4fc15313ef2a516bfbf83ce44281535
<mikemiketorino> mi da questo
<fabio_cc> 6f1cf300adea875cfdf1948050e8f92e     lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mikemiketorino> 6f1cf300adea875cfdf1948050e8f92e
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, o hai sbagliato a dare il comando md5 oppure la iso non è venuta scaricata bene
<mikemiketorino> si... giusto ... avevo sbagliato a copiare e incollare
<mikemiketorino> :)
<fabio_cc> ok
<mikemiketorino> mi formatto la USB?
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, ma hai dato cancella disco prima di creare il disco di avvio?
<mikemiketorino> no
<mikemiketorino> ...rifaccio
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, penso sia questo il problema
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, strano che abbia proseguito comunque
<mikemiketorino> riprovo
<mikemiketorino> :)
<fabio_cc> ok
<mikemiketorino> fabio_cc: non va ancora ... provo ad avviare altro notebook con la stessa chiavetta? o scarico Ubuntu?
<mikemiketorino> che consigliate
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, provare la chiavetta su un altro pc è una buona idea
<mikemiketorino> ok.. lo provo da questo .. sparisco e rientro tra poco
<mikemiketorino> ciao
<fabio_cc> ok
<fabio_cc> non so per quanto tempo ci sarò ancora
<fabio_cc> mikemiketorino, purtroppo devo andare
<fabio_cc> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-04
<hiei1983> ditemi che posso installare IE e metterci l'icona su desktop http://i.imgur.com/wAJdWhG.jpg
<hiei1983> ahahahahah
<hiei1983> ho lo sfondo clean a 1920x1080
<hiei1983> xD
<hiei1983> scherzi a parte, come mai se cambio area di lavoro mi crasha nautilus?
<hiei1983> dipende da wallpapoz? serve per impostare wallpaper random, anche se di fatto avviene solo una volta all'avvio di ubuntu il cambio dei wallpaper nelle varie aree di lavoro
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Riccardone> 'ngiorno
<Space76> Salve
<Space76> qualcuno sa darmi dei consigli su come ottimizzare le prestazioni del mio netbook con ubuntu?
<jester-> Space76: ubntu quale
<jester-> normale xubuntu lubutu altro
<Space76> sto verificando la versione
<Space76> 14.04 lts
<jester-> Space76: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Space76> non ho capito
<jester-> dai il comando nel terminale
<Space76> l'ho dato ma non accade nulla
<jester-> Space76: scrivi bene
<Space76> mi dice ubuntu
<jester-> Space76: dovrebbe essere gia ottimizzata la meglio se gira lenta il pc è scarso e ti serve xubuntu o lubutu
<Space76> capito
<Space76> grazie, ma credo che terrò questa
<Quasar> Avrei una domanda: Ho creato una partizione su windows 8.1 per installare ubuntu. Durante l'installazione però mi dice che non è stato trovato nessun sistema operativo e se voglio installare ubuntu rimuovendo tutti i dati all'interno della partizione. Mi chiedevo su quale partizione si installerà il SO, visto che ne ho piu di una, e se rischio di p
<Quasar> erdere l'attuale windows
<Quasar> grazie a chiunque risponda ;)
<dumballover> ciao qualcuno sa come installare gothic 2 su ubutu 14.10 ?
<krabador> Quasar, hai letto il wiki per quanto riguarda l'uefi ?
<krabador> !uefi | Quasar
<ubot-it> Quasar: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<asdfgh1234> Ho un problema: sto seguendo la guida per l'installazione UEFI di ubuntu, solamente che quado apro la finestra di boot (riavviando il computer da Risoluzione dei problemi → Opzioni avanzate → Impostazioni firmware UEFI) la finestra di boot è ompletametne diversa e compaiono solo 2 voci: fast boot mode che ho disattivato e qualcosa come IMC che non
<asdfgh1234> ricordo ora, comunque non vedo la possibilità di disattivare il fast boot mode
<asdfgh1234> secure boot* scusate, la prima voce
<krabador> asdfgh1234, va a disabilitare avvio rapido da win 8
<asdfgh1234> nelle impostazioni di risparmio energetico? gia fatto
<wale> salve, ogni tanto mi viene fuori un errore di sistema che non so come risolvere forse originato da qualche driver mancante, potete aiutarmi?
<ellolo> ola!
<b00k3r> sera
<b00k3r> come posso installare una scheda wireless con chipset rt2070 su ubuntu?
<enzotib> b00k3r, per prima cosa, la installi fisicamente e vedi se sei fortunato e funziona out-of-the-box
<b00k3r> enzotib: non funge purtroppo
<b00k3r> cioè la riconosce ma non mi da wifi disponibili
<enzotib> b00k3r, PCI?
<b00k3r> enzotib: usb
<b00k3r> tp-link wn321g
<enzotib> b00k3r, sudo lshw -C network
<b00k3r> enzotib: mi dice disabled alla scheda usb
<enzotib> b00k3r, sudo lshw -C network -short ,  e copia l'output qui
<b00k3r> enzotib: /4   wlan1     network      Wireless interface
<enzotib> b00k3r, lsusb su pastebin
<b00k3r> nel menu del network manager mi da wi-fi disabilitata da interrutore hardware
<b00k3r> enzotib: sto su un altro pc
<b00k3r> copio la riga interessata
<enzotib> b00k3r, vediamo con sudo rfkill list
<b00k3r> bus 001 device 006: id 148f:2070 ralink technology corp rt2070 wireless adapter
<b00k3r> enzotib: phy0 wireless lan / soft blocked:no /hard blocked: yes
<b00k3r> phy2: wireless lan / soft blocked: no / hard blocked: no
<enzotib> b00k3r, proviamo con sudo rfkill unblock all
<b00k3r> enzotib: niente
<enzotib> b00k3r, ripeti il comando di prima sudo rfkill list
<b00k3r> enzotib: stesso output
<enzotib> b00k3r, cerco qualcosa in giro
<b00k3r> ok
<b00k3r> grazie
<enzotib> b00k3r, hai avviato con il scheda già inserita?
<b00k3r> enzotib: si
<enzotib> b00k3r, prova a staccarla ed a riattaccarla
<b00k3r> ok fatto
<enzotib> b00k3r, cambia qualcosa?
<b00k3r> no
<b00k3r> unico risultato che non mi compare con ifconfig
<enzotib> b00k3r, l'output di sudo rfkill list è lo stesso?
<b00k3r> si
<b00k3r> però è cambiato phy2 in phy3
<enzotib> b00k3r, perché, prima compariva in ifconfig?
<b00k3r> enzotib: eth0 e lo
<enzotib> b00k3r, e ora?
<b00k3r> poi con ifconfig wlan1 up la caricava
<b00k3r> però non funzionava
<b00k3r> ora eth0 e lo
<enzotib> b00k3r, mi fai vedere il contenuto del file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<b00k3r> enzotib: auto lo / iface lo inet loopback
<enzotib> b00k3r, non compare nemmeno in ifconfig -a ?
<b00k3r> enzotib: si compare
<enzotib> b00k3r, già il fatto che compaia significa che dal punto di vista del driver funziona, il problema dovrebbe essere a più alto livello
<enzotib> b00k3r, sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<b00k3r> fatto
<b00k3r> enzotib: iwlist wlan1 scan non mi da risultati
<enzotib> b00k3r, sudo iwconfig cosa fa?
<b00k3r> enzotib: mi compare la scheda wifi
<enzotib> b00k3r, lo scan lo devi fare con sudo
<b00k3r> enzotib: lo scan ora funge
<enzotib> b00k3r, allora il problema non c'era
<b00k3r> enzotib: e come mi connetto? :D
<enzotib> b00k3r, se lo scan funge, il problema è altrove, forse sbagli la password
<b00k3r> enzotib: non mi compaiono schede wireless
<enzotib> b00k3r, ma se lo scan funziona, come sarebbe che non compaiono?
<b00k3r> enzotib: risolto
<b00k3r> c'era la scheda wireless interna del pc che non funzionava
<b00k3r> caricava il modulo
<b00k3r> e forse mi bloccava anche l'altra
<jester-> enzotib: mi sa che ha cannato qualcosa non lo trova
<oniott> Buonasera
<oniott> come elimino mysql e lo reinstallo su ubuntu server 14.04
<oniott> ho un problema di permessi penso ma non riesco a risolverlo
<oniott> ma non c'è nessuno hihihi
<oniott> e webmin mi diceMySQL non sta girando nel tuo server
<mibofra> oniott, se è solo questione di riconfigurarlo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5 dovrebbe andare
<hiei1983> na domanda, quando tutto si blocca e nn permette di fare nulla che comandi andrebbero dati per quanto meno "spegnerlo" in maniera corretta nella sua brutalità?
<hiei1983> a volte pure ctrl+alt+f1 non fa nulla
<hiei1983> anche se da lì so solo dare init 0, a proposito, il termina sessione o cambia utente da lì come si da?
<hiei1983> uih mi sa che ho fatto 2 domande invece di una xD
<krabador> hiei1983, sudo shutdown -r now
<hiei1983> questo una volta che vado in terminale no? e se nn è possibile entrarci perchè bloccato totalmente?
<hiei1983> mi è successo oggi e mi son ricordato che mi succedeva a volte anche in altre distro
<hiei1983> su altri pc però lì
<krabador> hiei1983, se si congela senza poter interagire, è male
<krabador> hiei1983, e pressochè un problema hardware
<hiei1983> probabilmente un sovraccarico di dati boh, avevo da poco aperto il browser (col suo carico di schede aperte in avvio) mentre stavo aprendo una cartella che mi ero reso conto in seguito avere parecchi file da caricare xD
<hiei1983> solo che in genere quelle poche volte che rallenta ho il modo di andare sul monitor di sistema o terminale, o se non posso, andare di ctrl+alt+f1, apposta chiedevo se c'era qualche altro comando di grado superiore
<hiei1983> su sto pc è la prima o seconda volta cmq che succede, quindi è raro
<hiei1983> nel mentre faccio anche mente locale di quelle poche cose rimaste in sospeso da fixare, visto che ora come ora a parte sto imprevisto il sistema è stabile...
<hiei1983> ah ecco, se cambio area di lavoro crasha nautilus e lo devo ricaricare. alla fine mi pesa poco visto che tengo poche icone, ma nn ho capito come mai succede
<krabador> hiei1983, che scheda video hai ?
<hiei1983> una ati 5830
<hiei1983> l'ho pure testata con portal2 su steam e va molto bene
<hiei1983> l'ho scaricato apposta per provarla
<krabador> hiei1983, software-properties-gtk all'ultima tab a destra cosa dice?
<hiei1983> il driver Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. con la dicitura che sto usando il driver raccomandato, e sotto 3 voci, 2 driver proprietari AMD e uno X.Org X Server che è quello che sto usando
<krabador> hiei1983, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> e poi
<krabador> !image | hiei1983
<ubot-it> hiei1983: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hiei1983> rieccomi, m'avevan chiamato, faccio
<hiei1983> krabador, http://imgur.com/7zaAV5X
<krabador> hiei1983, seleziona l'ultimo in basso, fallo fare, e riavvia
<hiei1983> ok ha finito, riavvio
<hiei1983> rieccomi
<hiei1983> lo schermo è leggermente più piccolo
<hiei1983> dovrò stretcharlo tramite il catalyst se è come penso
<mikemiketorino> Ciao a Tutti. <ho installato Ubuntu 10.4 su un piccolo notebook. Ma dove trovo il menù applicazioni? Per esempio per aprire TRANSMISSION ?
<hiei1983> nautilus crasha uguale se cambio area di lavoro
<Chertan> avrei una domanda su apt-get, posso farla qui o sul canale -chat?
<hiei1983> devi farlo sul terminale
<krabador> Chertan, chiedi
<krabador> ma solo se usi ubuntu
<Chertan> ovvio che uso ubuntu, sennò non sarei qui :P
<Chertan> sto lavorando su un vps con trusty che ha sia ipv4 che ipv6, c'è un modo per impostare apt-get in modo che usi il primo invece del secondo?
<mikemiketorino> ciao. Come faccio ad aprire Transmission?
<krabador> mikemiketorino, 10.4 ?
<mikemiketorino> si,,, non vedo i programmi. Ho solo icone a DX ?
<mikemiketorino> :)
<krabador> mikemiketorino, aggiorna, la 10.04 è fuori supporto
<mikemiketorino> .. come faccio ad aggiornare?
<krabador> mikemiketorino, scarichi una iso , reinstalli
<krabador> fai prima
<mikemiketorino> o no!!
<krabador> Chertan, -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true
<Chertan> krabador dove devo inserirlo?
<krabador> Chertan, nel comando apt-get che lanci
<Chertan> quindi dovrei farlo tutte le volte che devo installare qualcosa?
<hiei1983> come elimino l'effetto dissolvenza quando cambio area di lavoro?
<hiei1983> prima nn ce l'avevo
<mikemiketorino> qual è ultima versione? 12.04?
<hiei1983> e perdo pure 2 sec abbondanti per nulla
<Chertan> mikemiketorino: 14.10 l'ultima, 14.04 l'ultima LTS
<krabador> mikemiketorino, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> hiei1983, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hiei1983> ok installato
<hiei1983> ora in quale parte del gestore compiz devo andare?
<hiei1983> ci son troppe cose e non ho capito dove andare per toglier sto effetto dissolvenza xD
<hiei1983> nn ci ho mai smanettato più di tanto con compiz
<krabador> hiei1983, vedi effects --- animations, e fading windows
<hiei1983> sembran entrambi disabilitati
<hiei1983> devo riassentarmi 5 min
<hiei1983> mmm
<hiei1983> caduto xD
<hiei1983> cmq non è solo l'area di lavoro, anche altri programmi nel sceglier delle voci rallentano mostrando un accenno di rallentamento con fade out
<hiei1983> tra gli altri pure steam quando l'ho provato ora, quando scelgo un gioco e poi un secondo
<hiei1983> cmq nulla di che, ma per dire che cmq prima nn c'era.
<hiei1983> e l'errore di nautilus c'è sempre quando cambio area di lavoro
<hiei1983> solo che fra 10 min devo proprio chiudere, sperando di tornare fra un ora
<Dirtyearner90> Ciao, chi mi può aiutare? il mio monitor non mi viene quasi riconosciuto da ubuntu 14.10
<bigo72> Dirtyearner90, in che senso? che fa?
<Dirtyearner90> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=589076
<Dirtyearner90> ti ho linkato il post che ho fatto sul forum
<bigo72> Dirtyearner90, ci vorrebbe jester-
<Dirtyearner90> ovvero?
<krabador> Dirtyearner90, accendi correttamente, carica ubuntu ?
<krabador> Dirtyearner90, hai grub in avvio ?
<bigo72> l'esperto :D
<Dirtyearner90> sisi certo, collegando il pc ad un monitor esterno funziona alla perfezione ! ho provato sia con il kernel 3.16 di default che con l'ultimo 3.17.2
<Dirtyearner90> funziona tutto ma quando provo a collegare il mio monitor principale niente.. :(
<bigo72> Dirtyearner90, forse sparo una cazzata, ma se avvii col monitor esterno scollegato che accade?
<bigo72> il principale viene riconosciuto o no?
<Dirtyearner90> se faccio così dopo che seleziono ubuntu dal grub, il monitor principale mi dice "segnare assente"...
<Dirtyearner90> *segnale
<krabador> Dirtyearner90, hai un fisso con piu' monitor, o un notebook a cui attacchi il monitor ?
<Dirtyearner90> ho un fisso con più monitor... ma il secondo monitor sarebbe una tv che ho attaccato provvisoriamente per far funzionare il monitor vero e proprio
<krabador> Dirtyearner90, adesso sei sulla ubuntu in questione?
<Dirtyearner90> No, da windows...
<krabador> Dirtyearner90, riavvia con quell'ubuntu e torna qui ù
<Dirtyearner90> ok arrivo
<dirtyearner90> eccomi, sono tornato
<krabador> dirtyearner90, sono attaccati entrambi i monitor ?
<dirtyearner90> in questo momento no
<krabador> dirtyearner90, serve che mandi comandi da terminale , con il monitor in questione attaccato
<dirtyearner90> uhmmm niente, ritiro tutto, dopo 3 mesi ha cominciato inspiegabilmente a funzionare da solo
<dirtyearner90> chiedo scusa per averti fatto perdere tempo
<dirtyearner90> ho installato build-essential e ha cominciato ad andare.... non so se può centrare
<krabador> no
<krabador> ma ok
<krabador> buon ubuntu
<dirtyearner90> grazie infinite e scusa ancora!
<dirtyearner90> ciao buona notte per dopo :)
<krabador> di niente, in tutti i sensi :D
<daftpunk> ragazzi,scusate l'orario...avrei bisogno di una mano per l'installazione di Ubuntu...ci sarebbe qualche volontario disposto ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> daftpunk, chiedi
<krabador> daftpunk, ma puoi dire a gi3333, in #ubuntu-it-chat, che qui è meglio per il supporto ad ubuntu
<daftpunk> ahah grazie,ma non ricevevo risposta :D
<daftpunk> proverò a spiegarti un pò
<daftpunk> tg
<daftpunk> allora:ho chiesto di formattare il mio pc un pò vecchiotto ed installare momentaneamente una versione di xp...ed ho chiesto di partizionare il disco in 2 e di lasciarlo vuoto per appunto installare ubuntu..
<daftpunk> il problema adesso è che la partizione risulta non allocata,con circa 80 gb di spazio,ed è proprio qui che io vorrei installare ubuntu...
<daftpunk> adesso dovrei creare la partizione giusta,ma non so completamente come fare...
<krabador> daftpunk, allora, quanto è vecchio il pc?
<krabador> che cpu / scheda video, e quanta ram c'è ?
<daftpunk> 15 anni...
<daftpunk> circa :)
<krabador> daftpunk, allora scordati ubuntu
<daftpunk> è tutto vecchissimo...
<krabador> daftpunk, prova lubuntu
<daftpunk> ho una versione di xubuntu su usb bootable e gira bene
<krabador> daftpunk, puoii rispondere alla domanda di prima , per favore?
<daftpunk> non è importante la versione di ubuntu...vorrei semplicemente creare la partizione
<daftpunk> quale domanda?
<krabador> <krabador> che cpu / scheda video, e quanta ram c'è ?
<daftpunk> pentium 4 cpu 3.00GHz 2.50 GB di Ram
<krabador> scheda video?
<daftpunk> come scheda video dovrei avere una ati ma non ricordo quale
<daftpunk> vecchia comunque anch'essa
<krabador> allora, fa partire un supporto di installazione di xubuntu o lubuntu (ubuntu e kubuntu lasciale direttamente perdere) seleziona la voce "prova senza installare"
<krabador> caricherai il sistema in una sessione, detta sessione live
<krabador> da li, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo gparted , dai invio
<krabador> caricherai il programma gparted
<daftpunk> ti seguo...
<krabador> da li, selezioni il disco, in un menu a tendina sulla destra
<krabador> tasto destro sullo spazio in cui vuoi fare la partizione, se è non allocato
<krabador> selezioni "nuovo" , o "new" se è in inglese
<krabador> fai la partizione
<krabador> !gparted | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<zeroc00l> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | zeroc00l
<ubot-it> zeroc00l: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<zeroc00l> oh ragazzi ho un problema serio con il mio Ubuntu server 14.04
<daftpunk> faccio la partizione e poi? ho letto in vari forum di partizioni swap,partizioni libere e logiche...
<daftpunk> fà tutto da solo?
<krabador> daftpunk, no
<zeroc00l> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con il servizio di FTP?! COntattatemi anche in privato che si evita di spammare qui
<krabador> daftpunk, puoi far partire anche l'installazione, prima, e vedere se hai l'opzione, "installa a fianco di windows"
<krabador> in quel caso farebbe tutto da solo
<krabador> !installazione ! daftpunk
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !installazione | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> daftpunk, altrimenti, fai , nello spazio disponibile, una partizione swap, grande quanto la ram che hai a disposizione, ed una partizione con tutto lo spazio rimanente, partire l'installazione,  al momento di selezionare come installare selezioni "altro" , ed indichi a mano la partizione
<daftpunk> krabador,ascolta...sono un ragazzo universitario...ho portato 2 volte il pc in assistenza per farlo formattare da zero...nel mio corso di laurea lavoriamo con linux ed io ho seriamente bisogno di installare una versione di ubuntu senza perdere dati o combinare altri danni perchè non mi va di spendere altri soldi...*krabador puoi anche aggiungermi s
<daftpunk> u facebook se potresti aiutarmi passo passo,anche domani o quando hai un pò di tempo...purtroppo non sono un espertissimo,ma mi faresti un grande favore!
<krabador> daftpunk, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale italiano di ubuntu
<krabador> daftpunk, torna tranquillamente qui
<krabador> e riceverai supporto
<daftpunk> ok,tornerò...un altro piacere...al momento dell'installazione...dovrò fare partizione manuale e quindi avrò la possibilitò di scegliere quella parte di disco che partizionerò?
<krabador> daftpunk, allora ,come ti sto dicendo , quando fai partire l'installazione , hai, dopo aver selezionato alcune impostazioni, varie opzioni di installazione
<krabador> tra cui "usa tutto il disco" , e li pialla tutto
<krabador> se rileva correttamente windows, hai "installa ubuntu a fanco di windows" lui fa tutto da solo, ed all'accensione del pc, hai una schermata in cui selezioni cosa vuoi usare
<krabador> se hai intenzione di partizionare manualmente
<krabador> conviene che le fai prima, le parzioni , con gparted
<krabador> poi, quando fai partire l'installazione, selezioni , nella schermata con le opzioni di installazione di cui ti sto parlando , la voce "altro "
<krabador> e selezioni a mano la partizione in cui andrai ad installare ubuntu
<krabador> ed anche in questo caso, all'accensione del pc, hai la schermata per selezionare
<daftpunk> scusate è caduta la connessione
<krabador> daftpunk, ti manca solo <krabador> ed anche in questo caso, all'accensione del pc, hai la schermata per selezionare
<krabador> daftpunk, procurati una iso dell'ultima verisione di xubuntu / lubuntu , fa correttamente il supporto di installazione, o dvd , o usb,
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3dDXXM3qSrmIASnnlQBa
<krabador> quando vuoi installare, lo vai partire, selezioni "prova senza installare" nel menu al boot, colleghi il pc al lan
<krabador> carichi il browser
<krabador> entri qui
<krabador> e chiedi
<krabador> in modo da installare in maniera assistita
<daftpunk> sisì...probabilmente farò così
<daftpunk> io vorrei lasciare windows in quello spazio c e mettere ubuntu ed occupare tutto quello spazio non allocato,solo per lui...ed all'avvio del sistema poter scegliere...vorrei solo sapere se le mie predizioni sono giuste e se si può fare!? In caso farò come mi hai detto..
<daftpunk> ho mandato la foto della gestione del mio disco per farti fare un'idea
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-05
<krabador> daftpunk, in tutto quello che ti ho detto , non è trasparso che si puo' fare?
<daftpunk> hai ragione...vorrei solo non fare passi falsi... :)
<krabador> daftpunk, ricapitoliamo, puoi partizionare a mano lo spazio non partizionato, installare e selezionare a mano durante l'installazione, la partizione in cui installare
<krabador> !installazione | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> piuttosto che "seguire vari forum" segui la documentazione uffiiciale per farti un'idea
<krabador> ti ho segnalato che puoi caricare il supporto di installazione, in sessione live, entrare qui ed installare in maniera assistita
<krabador> daftpunk, la comunità ubuntu non offre ancora l'invio di tecnici a domicilio
<daftpunk> hai ragione,ma non ho mai fatto qualcosa del genere,per questo ho deciso di affidarmi a voi :)
<daftpunk> Peccato...perchè altrimenti avrei già risolto :D
<yvesBsAs> daftpunk, se eseguivi quanto indicato da krabador , si, staresti in procinto di terminare l'installazione :P
<daftpunk> Eheh...hai ragione...lo so,ma tornerò domani e farò ormai tutto domani,sperando di non fare esplodere il pc :)
<daftpunk> Entrerò da live da ubuntu e chiederò di nuovo!
<krabador> daftpunk, evita ubuntu e kubuntu
<daftpunk> cioè volevo dire xubuntu
<yvesBsAs> decidetevi! :P
<yvesBsAs> che ha, una macchina lenta?
<daftpunk> solo 15 anni di vita :)
<yvesBsAs> hauff, si, in effetti. che cpu/vga ha?
<daftpunk> pentium 4 3.00GHz e 2.50 Ram
<daftpunk> la scheda video non so come guardare...ho una ati ma non ricordo quale..
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, mica è un catorcio, quello!
<daftpunk> ai tempi era il top ;)
<yvesBsAs> ecco.. è li che duole, cavolaccio..
<krabador> daftpunk, in gestione periferiche, puoi vedere il nome della vga
<daftpunk> mi serve una versione di linux perchè sto iniziando un corso di programmazione e quindi ho deciso di sfruttare questa macchina al posto di tenerla ferma..
<daftpunk> cmq ora guardo krabador
<krabador> daftpunk, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<daftpunk> ati radeon 9550/x1050 series
<krabador> daftpunk, supportata soltanto dal driver opensource
<krabador> daftpunk, ma funziona
<daftpunk> sisi...purtroppo sì...
<daftpunk> comunque sì,funziona!
<daftpunk> malamente,ma funziona :)
<krabador> daftpunk, in linux, intendo, è supportata soltanto dal driver opensource
<krabador> ma funziona, in quanto il driver opensource per le ati, è veramente un buon driver, con poca differenza con quello che fa la ati
<daftpunk> ah sisi...ero già al corrente di questo...mi ero imbattuto anche in questo in precedenza :) anche perchè tempo fa avevo installata la versione di ubuntu 12.10 sempre su questa macchina ed era troppo pesante...e mi consigliavano di installare i driver della scheda video...
<krabador> daftpunk, http://releases.ubuntu.com/ qui trovi tutte le versioni
<daftpunk> ignaro che era inutile...
<daftpunk> ne ho combinati di casini :)
<krabador> purtroppo ati ha smesso di supportare quelle schede da diversi anni, e l'ultimo driver , che fanno ancora scaricare, per linux, di quelle schede, non è piu' supportato dal server grafico , da anni
<krabador> quindi , solo driver open
<daftpunk> e purtroppo andava a finire che portavo sempre il case in assistenza :)
<daftpunk> sisi...lo so...
<krabador> daftpunk, vedi? se installi xubuntu o lubuntu , ti funziona  e ti piace, prendi una bella maglietta dallo store, piuttosto che dare i soldi in assistenza per win
<daftpunk> ma io quei soldi non volevo assolutamente spenderli...purtroppo mi piace smanettarci nelle cose...cmq prometto di comprare una maglietta...ed anche un jeans,se mi farete fare correttamente questo lavoro! :)
<daftpunk> cmq vi ringrazio del supporto :) krabador torno domani...buona continuazione! :)
<krabador> daftpunk, buon proseguimento
<Giano> buon giorno
<Giano> ho un problema con flash player in alcune situazioni mi dice che non è installato, (anche se in linea generale funziona tutto) ma se ascolto grooveshark o  navigo in modalità anonima mi dice che non ho installato flash player, cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac> Buongiorno
<pac> è possibile parlare di installare android in dual boot con lubuntu?
<cybernova> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> grazie
<pac> cybernova: basta cliccare sul link?
<cybernova> pac, guarda che sei già su -chat
<pac> cybernova: ops!
<akis24> giorno
<pac_> cristian_c: cosa hai risolto?
<cristian_c> pac_, non stavi scrivendo in #ubuntu-it-chat?
<pac_> cristian_c: grazie
<cristian_c> ?
<flashman4cs> ciao
<xubuntu72w> ciao ragazzi :D
<Th72> ciao ragazzi volevo sapere a che punto e' la manutenzione del sito :)
<glpiana> !chat | Th72
<ubot-it> Th72: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Th72> ok grazie :)
<STEFIO1992> salve ubuntu
<STEFIO1992> sono stefio1992
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<STEFIO1992> vorrei avere un consiglio di una distro stabile x il mio portatile
<jester-> STEFIO1992: dipende da pc
<STEFIO1992> i7 4gb di ram e intel 4000 e gt520mx
<ExPBoy> kubuntu direi
<STEFIO1992> utilizzo mi serve x scaricare cad photoshop
<STEFIO1992> tipo un app che scarica le canzoni da youtube esiste?
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, cad su linux? photoshop su linux?
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, mi sa che ti serve windows, non ubuntu
<STEFIO1992> ora ho windows apposta
<ExPBoy> tienitelo
<ExPBoy> con linux non fai quelle cose
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, se devi usare cad e photoshop usa windows, non ti serve ubuntu
<STEFIO1992> pff ha sempre virus e rallentamenti
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, ma ha anche i programmi che devi usare
<STEFIO1992> si ma è un pò una perdita di tempo
<STEFIO1992> pulizia bloccare app ecc
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, non possiamo farci nulla
<ExPBoy> basta non andare in cerca dei virus
<glpiana> !chat | STEFIO1992
<ubot-it> STEFIO1992: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<STEFIO1992> allora scusate che serve linux solo per navigare?
<glpiana> -.-
<rickymonty> Ci sono riuscitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, ti ho invitato ad andare sull'altro canale
<STEFIO1992> tipo io sul netbook avevo lubuntu e lo usavo x quello e per office stop
<rickymonty> expboy sono il tu incubo ahaah
<glpiana> !chat | STEFIO1992 e due
<ubot-it> STEFIO1992 e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> !chat | rickymonty
<ubot-it> rickymonty: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !chat | rickymonty per cortesia
<STEFIO1992> non guardavo i video su youtube xk si bloccava
<ubot-it> rickymonty per cortesia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> STEFIO1992, non farmelo ripetere un0altra votla
<STEFIO1992> fatto
<rickymonty> ok perdono
<STEFIO1992> ciao e scusate
<rickymonty> per creare collegamento sul desk di xchat come devo fare???
<glpiana> rickymonty, non sappiamo nemmeno che interfaccia grafica utilizzi
<rickymonty> dove lo vedo cosi te lo dico?
<glpiana> rickymonty, chessò... magari ti ricordi come si chiama il sistema operativo che hai intallato
<rickymonty> ho anche problemi con la tastiera :(
<rickymonty> 14.10
<rickymonty> penso sia l=ultimo
<glpiana> rickymonty, e abbiamo il numero, ora il nome te lo ricordi?
<rickymonty> ubuntu
<glpiana> rickymonty, quinid hai una barra a sinistra?
<rickymonty> yes
<glpiana> e che te ne fai del collegamento sul desktop, potendo averlo sulla barra?
<rickymonty> e indifferente, come lo metto sulla barra?
<rickymonty> sulla barra posso mettere tutti i programmi che voglio ?
<glpiana> rickymonty, lo apri una volta e appare sulla barra. ci clicchi sopra col tasto destro e gli dici di ricordarselo
<jester-> la ghè apposto la barrona
<rickymonty> ok, per la tastiera invece?? come faccio ??
<glpiana> rickymonty, magari dicci che problema ha la tastiera inq uestione
<rickymonty> ho gli accenti punti di domanda tutti un po invertiti
<rickymonty> quando premo il maiuscolo per fare eclamativo domanda non vanno >*
<rickymonty> questi due simboli corrispondono a una faccina triste, due punti e parentesi tonda
<glpiana> rickymonty, devi configurare la mappatura. apri le impostazioni di sistema, poi i dispositivi di immissione e regola la mappatura. se non è sotto questa voce, prova a scrivere tastiera nella dash direttamente
<glpiana> la dash è quella roba che vien fuori cliccando sul simbolo di ubuntu sulla barra di sisnistra
<jester-> rickymonty: vai in supporto linugue--> inserimento testo e aggiungi tastiera it
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> uguale proprio LOL
<rickymonty> YESSS
<rickymonty> glpiana e jester ;)
<rickymonty> grazie mille ci sono riuscito
<rickymonty> ora ho una tastiera :)
<maxxs55> ciao ce nessuno
<glpiana> !nessuno | maxxs55
<ubot-it> maxxs55: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<maxxs55> ciao a tutti ho  ub problemino ho istallato w7 in virtualbox su ubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a fare funzionare le porte usb e la stampante di windos 7
<jester-> maxxs55: exstension e addon installate?
<maxxs55> si
<jester-> maxxs55: nelle impostazioni le usb sono abilitate?
<maxxs55> istallate da ubuntu sofware senter
<maxxs55> si in virtualbox mi da usb attive
<maxxs55> scusate inglese ma non lo parlo ne lo so scrivere
<jester-> maxxs55: le exstension le devi prendere sul sito e aprire il fiel con vbox
<jester-> e guest le installi dal menu
<maxxs55> si fatto istallate perche mi richedeva le exstension e guest per condividere le cartelle
<jester-> maxxs55: se tutto installato non so che dirti
<jester-> maxxs55: user è aggiunto al gruppo vboxusers?
<maxxs55> ecco e quello che non riesco a fare
<jester-> maxxs55: come si chiama il tuo user
<maxxs55> di ubuntu
<jester-> eh
<maxxs55> panda
<jester-> maxxs55: sudo adduser panda vboxusers
<jester-> devi terminare la sessione e rientrare per avere effetto
<maxxs55> ok provo
<maxxs55> solo questo comando basta??
<jester-> yess
<maxxs55> mi dice user aggiunto
<jester-> termina la sessione  rientra o riavvia
<maxxs55> faccio il riavvio vi faccio sapere per adesso grazie a dopo
<b00k3r> giorno
<maxxs55> ciao salve a tutti
<maxxs55> avevo un problema con virtual box
<maxxs55> risolto in parte
<glpiana> sì, lo sappiamo
<glpiana> quale parte?
<maxxs55> adesso usb li vede mi da 3 modi di istallazione driver li istalla ma non la apre
<maxxs55> ho provato tutte e tre i passaggi
<glpiana> maxxs55, di che modi parli?
<maxxs55> sapete che windos quando metti un usb italla prima i driver che ............. quello quando vado nella macchina virtuale dispositivi usb mi da tre modi istallazione driver
<maxxs55> e non li istalla
<maxxs55> e quindi usb non me la apre
<glpiana> maxxs55, il tuo problema esula dall'argomento di questo canale. se vuoi, puoi passare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianfy90> che figura da chiodi che ho fatto nel canale principale xD
<gianfy90> buongiorno a tutti
<maxfra> salve a titti
<gianfy90> se avessi dei problemi incomprensibili per me con swap che non si monta in automatico a chi mi rivolgo?
<gianfy90> ho la partizione, ho l'UUID corretto, ma niente da fare... :-(
<krabador> gianfy90, che ubuntu usi?
<gianfy90> 14.04 lts
<gianfy90> *14.04.01
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | gianfy90
<ubot-it> gianfy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxfra> boardmaker e un programma che esiste solo per windos io lo istallato con wine me lo istalla mi compare sulla scivania ma non me lo apre. qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<gianfy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8836001/
<krabador> maxfra, per quanto riguarda wine, devi rivolgerti direttamente a loro
<maxfra> a chi
<ExPBoy> maxfra, non tutti i programmi per win girano sotto wine
<krabador> maxfra, /join #winehq
<ExPBoy> (anzi quasi nessuno)
<krabador> maxfra, diversa roba gira bene, diversa roba gira in parte, diversa roba non va
<ExPBoy> :)
<maxfra> ok
<maxfra> grazie
<glpiana> gianfy90, cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> gianfy90, anche: sudo blkid
<glpiana> tutto su pastebin ovviamente
<gianfy90> ovvio
<krabador> gianfy90, e swapon -s
<maxfra> virtualbox non mi apre usb
<gianfy90> ah! per vostra informazione l'unica cosa che ho fatto al momento, è montarla manualmente ogni volta che accendo il pc
<gianfy90> ma diciamo che non è molto comodo XD
<gianfy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8836026/
<pa> nessuno qui usa nx4 come remote solution?
<krabador> gianfy90,
<gianfy90> dimmi
<krabador> come ci è finito "#" , in questa "#UUID=b8f25ba1-d5de-4595-b03a-6cdfcb1e08f6 none            swap    sw              0       0"  ?
<gianfy90> porca miseria
<gianfy90> immagino che se lo tolgo magicamente funziona?
<glpiana> yes
<krabador> gianfy90, sii il tuo miracolo
<gianfy90> xD facciamo finta che non vi ho chiesto niente
<glpiana> lol
<gianfy90> provo a vedere se il miracolo funziona e torno per dirvi l'esito!
<ExPBoy> :P
<gianfy> per un # ho perso 20minuti... grazie ragazzi! ;-)
<gianfy> perchè ho controllato se UUID era uguale da entrambi le parti e infatti non coincideva e lo ho ricopiato... peccato che ho ricopiato qualcosa di troppo xD
<dapp0pen> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<daftpunk> salve ragazzi
<daftpunk> avrei bisogno di una mano..
<glpiana> daftpunk, parla
<daftpunk> su un problemino che magari a voi potrebbe sembrare semplice...
<daftpunk> ok glpiana,ti spiego..
<glpiana> daftpunk, sì sì, io aspetto, fai con calma, eh
<ExPBoy> :P
<daftpunk> allora,ho fatto formattare una mia vecchia macchina con lo scopo di installare una versione linux,in questo caso xubuntu<dato le scarse prestazioni del pc,ed ho chiesto al tecnico di lasciare una parte del disco vuoto per appunto poterlo utilizzare solo per lui. Adesso non vorrei perdere windows,come ho gia' fatto in precedenza...
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> daftpunk, dunque?
<daftpunk> il problema sta che questa memoria risulta non allocata ed io non so proprio da dove iniziare
<daftpunk> sono in live da ubuntu e sono gia' pronto a partizionare questa parte di disco
<daftpunk> se necessario
<daftpunk> posso mandare una foto della gestione del mio disco per farvi fare un'idea
<glpiana> !installazione | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rRKyOWXMRFGtFfnFnZuc
<glpiana> è da qui che devi iniziare, dalla guida per l'installazione. devi leggerla e devi fare particolare attenzione alla parte relativa al partizionamento
<daftpunk> ho mandato la foto...ecco io vorrei utilizzare quella parte di disco C per windows e quella non allocata per xubuntu
<daftpunk> e poi scegliere con quale sistema operativo avviare la macchina
<glpiana> daftpunk, ti ho già detto cosa fare
<daftpunk> ok sto leggendo la guida..
<daftpunk> quindi dovrei seguire la guida dell-esempio 1_
<daftpunk> ?
<eugenio> ciao a tutti, dovrei cercare ( e poi stampare a video o su un file) i valori di un tag dentro più file xml di una directory, qualche suggerimento su come impostare il grep?
<jester-> !chat | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eugenio> jester-, sorry ok
<MarkOttaviano> BuonPomeriggio
<MarkOttaviano> avrei bisogno di aiuto,posso chiedere?
<MarkOttaviano> Sono nuovissimo di ubuntu!
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: dica
<MarkOttaviano> Ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile affianco a windows 7.
<MarkOttaviano> Pero ho un problema,quando avvio il pc non mi fa scegliere il sistema operativo da caricare,ma parte in automatico solo ubuntu.
<MarkOttaviano> leggevo che dovevo installare
<MarkOttaviano> grub!
<jester-> adesso sei su ubuntu?
<MarkOttaviano> No ora sono su un altro pc,sono a lavoro
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: grub è installato altrimenti non partirebbe il sistema.
<MarkOttaviano> Ok allora come devo fare per poter impostare il dual boot (perdonami se uso i termini di linux in maniera non corretta)
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: solitamente trovando winz il menu di avvio lo abilita, non è che hai segato il buon winziz?
<MarkOttaviano> bella domanda!
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: in fase di installazione che opzione hai scelto?
<MarkOttaviano> affianca windows 7,
<MarkOttaviano> ho ripartizionato anche il disco
<MarkOttaviano> prima dell'installazione
<MarkOttaviano> ma non mi ricord di aver letto di winziz,durante l'installazione.
<MarkOttaviano> Sai ora ho deciso di abbandonare windows
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: al boot tieni premuto il tasto maiusc che appare il menu
<MarkOttaviano> ok
<versilia> le foto come si postano?
<MarkOttaviano> poi
<jester-> se non c'è winz te lo sei segato, comunque quando torni a casa vieni qui da ubuntu
<versilia> le schermate intendo
<jester-> !image | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MarkOttaviano> Ok,allora quando rientro a casa faro questa prova,
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: inoltre da ubuntu da terminale dai sudo update-grub e vedi se trova winz
<MarkOttaviano> ma ipotizziamo che winz ci sia cosa accade quando premo il tasto maiusc
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: ti appare il menu grub
<daftpunk> ragazzi sono bloccato in un punto
<daftpunk> potete aiutarmi e' urgente
<MarkOttaviano> e da li cosa faccio?
<jester-> daftpunk: ??
<MarkOttaviano> Putroppo io per ora non posso aiutare proprio nessuno,perchè sono un novellino in linux.
<jester-> MarkOttaviano: da li vedi se c'è la voe windows, se non c'è vai in ubuntu e fai come ti ho scritto sopra
<jester-> daftpunk: sei bloccata facendo cosa
<MarkOttaviano> ok stasera provo,ti ringrazio e spero di riuscirci:
<MarkOttaviano> ora vi saluto
<MarkOttaviano> grazie Mille
<daftpunk> ho partizionato tutto ed ho avuto un risultato simile a quello della guida...
<MarkOttaviano> Jester
<jester-> cià
<daftpunk> ovviamente tutto ok
<jester-> daftpunk: sei bloccato facendo cosa
<daftpunk> scusa jester...poco fa parlavo con un tuo collega
<daftpunk> cmq sto installando una versione di xubuntu
<jester-> quale
<daftpunk> l-ultima
<daftpunk> versione
<jester-> 14.10?
<daftpunk> si
<jester-> che problema hai
<versilia> http://imgur.com/L4p8QHj ho fatto casino sul mbr usando windows. Ho risistemato il grub e linux va. Visto che win non parte più è corretto i flag boot nella partizione sda2?
<daftpunk> avevo una partizione non allocata e quindi ho dovuto sistemare tutto con gparted
<jester-> versilia: grub va sempre su mbr non su partizione
<jester-> versilia: hai un disco solo?
<daftpunk> adesso sto installando xubuntu nella nuova partizione e mi da questo messaggio
<versilia> jester-: e che c'entra dove va grub?
<jester-> versilia: con cosa lo fai il boot
<jester-> se non con grub
<versilia> jester-: col grub. e l'ho rinstallato
<jester-> versilia: su sda2?
<versilia> no su sda5
<jester-> cosi ti serve una ptro boot loader per triarlo su?
<jester-> [16:12:46] <jester-> versilia: grub va sempre su mbr non su partizione
<daftpunk> il programma di installazione ha rilevato che i seguenti dischi presentano delle partizioni montate fare in modo che il programma smonti le partizioni su questi dischi prima di continuare?
<daftpunk> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> versilia: lo devi installare su sda
<jester-> daftpunk: sei da live?
<versilia> jester-: scusa ma ho seguito le instruzioni di wiki
<daftpunk> sisi
<jester-> versilia: non mi pare che sul wiki consigli una partizione
<versilia> dice di inserire la partizione dove è installato ubuntu e io ho pensato fosse la sd5
<jester-> daftpunk: ok apri gparted, fai uno screenshot e posta l'immagine
<jester-> !image | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<versilia> jester-: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> versilia: fa vedere il link
<daftpunk> ok jester
<daftpunk> come faccio una screenshot?
<krabador> premendo stamp
<jester-> versilia: Per installare Grub 2 nel MBR, digitare nel terminale il seguente comando:
<jester-> grub-install /dev/sda
<versilia> jester-: al punto 5 ho visto
<jester-> dove vedi sdax
<versilia> jester-: come lo cambio?????????
<jester-> versilia: sda è mbr del primo disco. sda5  è la partizone 5 del primo disco
<versilia> jester-: si ok, ora come lo cambio????
<daftpunk> ciao krabador :)
<jester-> versilia: lo cambi con grub-install /dev/sda
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EmYE9fhKR9StzorxUuSg
<versilia> jester-: ora direttamente? da terminale? tutto qui?
<jester-> versilia: lo cambi con grub-install /dev/sda e poi update-grub
<jester-> versilia: sei da live in charoot ?
<versilia> jester-:  no sono già su linux, funziona
<daftpunk> foto postata...
<krabador> daftpunk, se sono state montate in automatico con l'avvio della live, se presenti prima dell'avvio, smontale
<jester-> versilia: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> versilia:sudo update-grub
<versilia> jester-: ok
<versilia> jester-: asp
<jester-> daftpunk: link alla pagina?
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EmYE9fhKR9StzorxUuSg
<daftpunk> un volume risulta montato in automatico...sara' il disco c contenente windows
<daftpunk> uno e' non montato quindi sar' quello appena creato
<daftpunk> non so...
<jester-> daftpunk: destro su sad1 e smonta
<versilia> jester-: questo è il programma che ha fatto casino http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8837068/
<daftpunk> procedo cliccando su si
<jester-> versilia: azz il flex   vedo se ho un appunto
<krabador> daftpunk, chiudi goarted
<daftpunk> premendo su si,nel messaggio sopra,penso faccia in automatico,giusto?
<krabador> daftpunk, chiudi gparted, e premi si
<daftpunk> ok krabador
<daftpunk> okok
<versilia> jester-: è grave? lo stavo usando per craccare un telefono android
<jester-> versilia: è un po un casino http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<jester-> versilia: qui è piu chiaro essendo da sistema puoi fare da li direttamente http://askubuntu.com/questions/195390/grub-gives-messages-about-the-boot-sector-being-used-by-other-software-what-sho
<jester-> versilia: quindi salta il punto 3
<versilia> jester-: ma se io volessi usare quel programma non posso?
<jester-> versilia: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=32 poi sudo install-grub /dev/sda e poi sudo update-grub
<jester-> versilia: quale programma
<versilia> jester-: flexnet
<jester-> versilia: ma se è quelo che causa il problema
<jester-> quello*
<versilia> jester-: si ma l'ho installato perche mi serviva, non così per giocare. volevo craccare un telefono e non ho finito.
<krabador> versilia, "craccare"  un telefono android puo' non necessitare di tale programma
<versilia> krabador: hai ragione ma non capisco nulla di android, ho seguito il web
<jester-> versilia: vedi te
<jester-> versilia: se vuoi ripristinare grub ti ho scritto come fare
<jester-> se vuoi tenerti la ciofeca vedi un po te
<versilia> jester-: ok, grazie. mi scrivo tutto casomai
<versilia> jester-: sei in tesoro :*
<krabador> versilia, qui si aiuta la gente a manutenere il proprio sistema, ma il sistema rimane dell'utente, che se vuole martellarlo, è libero di garlo
<jester-> lol
<versilia> krabador: perche non mi insegni a craccare un telefono android invece??
<jester-> versilia: coe ha detto krabador non serve flexnet per craccare il droido
<jester-> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daftpunk> ragazzi cosa devo fare arrivando qui? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qupV8glGSruIKqUEGUaA
<daftpunk> dovrei installare sulla ext4
<jester-> daftpunk: eh ma dove lo metti non hai spazio
<jester-> no spe ho guardato male
<daftpunk> infatti..
<krabador> daftpunk, selezioni la ext4
<krabador> daftpunk, clicca change
<jester-> daftpunk: lo devi installare su sda3?
<krabador> daftpunk, selezioni "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> daftpunk, punto di mount " / "
<jester-> daftpunk: vai in installazione quando arrivi al partizionamento fischia
<daftpunk> ok procedo...
<jester-> daftpunk: sei gia su altro mi pare
<daftpunk> si si...
<jester-> daftpunk: ok allora clicca la sda3 e poi change
<daftpunk> mi da anche una casella dove dovrei cliccare di formattare il disco,dove nella guida c'era scritto di segnare...devo cliccare?
<daftpunk> mando una screenshot?
<krabador> si, seleziona per la formattazzione
<krabador> con una z in meno
<jester-> daftpunk: usare come ext4 jurnaled
<jester-> daftpunk: montare come 7
<jester-> cime /
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VnYOjm4GQFilxxwyPO5T\
<jester-> daftpunk: formattare e vai avanti
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sW9vcQVhRpy1paWV2I4d
<krabador> daftpunk, non hai fatto nulla
<krabador> allora, evidenzia la ext4 , ovvero /dev/sda3
<jester-> daftpunk: clicca su /dev/sda3
<krabador> clicca, su change, in basso a sinistra
<daftpunk> scusate ho sbagliato immagine
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BmDSnJEEQHqR4AeFqqox
<krabador> hai una finestrella, in cui selezionare "file system ext4 con journaling " e punto di mount " / "
<daftpunk> gi' fatto..
<daftpunk> sono arrivato qui..
<daftpunk> procedo?
<krabador> eh, se posti immagini sbagliate
<krabador> "già fatto "
<krabador> ha un altro significato
<krabador> vai
<krabador> procedi
<daftpunk> formattare lo evidenzio giusto?
<krabador> puoi selezionare per la formattazione anche nella schermata principale
<daftpunk> non me lo fa fare dalla schermata principale
<krabador> hai chiuso il riquadro. con ok?
<daftpunk> apposto fatto...dove c'e' scritto device per l'installazione del boot loader non devo toccare niewnte giusto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> procedi
<daftpunk> apposto sto procedendo con làinstallazione...vi faccio sapere alla fine del processo...grazie anticipatamente
<daftpunk> ma adesso alla fine del processo, in automatico all'avvio del sistema posso scegliere con quale sistema operativo accedere o devo fare qualcosa?
<krabador> ieri circa 4 volte ti è stato affermato
<LinuxUbuntu> Bella ragazzi, col nuovo Ubuntu 14.10 il pc non si spegne e devo forzare l'arresto per farlo, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> LinuxUbuntu: pc poco linux digeribile
<rickymontyx__> Ciao, ho tutta la rubrica in gmail, come faccio a portarla su ubuntu rubrica??
<rickymontyx__> grazie
<roht> ?? spiega
<rickymontyx__> allora
<rickymontyx__> Ho tutta la mia rubrica (1000contatti) nella rubrica di gmail perchè andavo meglio quando cambiavo telefonino per spostarli da una parte all'altra
<rickymontyx__> volevo sapere se era possibile in qualche modo, poterli mettere nel programma Rubrica che viene assegnato nei programmi preinstallati in ubuntu
<rickymontyx__> spero di essere stato più chiaro, grazie in anticipo
<wadzi> ma ti riferisci al client di posta?
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3508666
<rickymontyx__> TOPPPPP
<rickymontyx__> scusa wadzi, mi sono espresso male io jester hai colto nel segno ;)
<akis24> sera
<rickymontyx__> domanda: per configurare evolution?
<rickymontyx__> dove posso trovare istruzioni ??
<rickymontyx__> ritiro la domanda ho trovato
<wadzi> rickymontyx__, non è meglio thunderbird?
<rickymontyx__> wadzi, si ma come sincronizzo i contatti di gmail??
<jighen> ragazzi buona sera... ho un problema e avrei bisogno di aiuto... ho installato ubuntu lts su un portatile... ho messo gnome flashback e nel pannello volevo inserire il selettore di spazio di lavoro con 4 scrivanie su due righe... il selettore me lo inserisce ma mi aumenta solo le righe... come faccio ad avere 2 righe e 2 colonne cosi da avere 4 scrivanie?
<Claudiese> Salve, ho messo nginx con questa guida: 37.59.119.206
<Claudiese> Username: root
<Claudiese> Password: QDfzv8AK
<Claudiese> cambiata asd ho sbagliato
<Claudiese> cmq
<jester-> Claudiese: non si prendono in considerazioni guide non ufficiali passa in chat
<Claudiese> ho installato nginx con questa guida: http://wiki.vpsimple.com/ita/nginxu10-04.html ma le pagine non si vedono
<jester-> !chat | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudiese> mi passi quella ufficiale?
<maxxs55> buona sera a tutti
<Claudiese> !nginx
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nginx'
<maxxs55> ho un problemino ce qualcuno che mi possa aiutare
<rickymontyx__> ma c'è una guida da 1000 pagine dove trovo tutto scritto ??
<jester-> Claudiese:  non mi pare ci sia nel wiki una guida circa nginx
<jester-> !qualcuno | maxxs55
<ubot-it> maxxs55: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<user123> chi puo aiutarmi
<jester-> Claudiese: vedo che nginx  è nei repo ufficiali
<maxxs55> ok
<user123> aiutoo
<jester-> !qualcuno | user123
<ubot-it> user123: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<user123> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<rickymontyx__> SIIIII TI AIUTANNOOOO ;)
<jester-> !qualcuno | user123
<ubot-it> user123: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxxs55> ho ubuntu istallato in cui ce una macchina virtuale con windos 7 ma non mi riconosce usb non me le apre
<rickymontyx__> ubot-it adesso sclera ;)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> maxxs55: con virtualbox?
<user123> non mi funziona ubuntu software center, non installa, come posso risolvere?
<maxxs55> oggi qua mi hanno fatto dare il seguente comando  sudo adduser panda vboxusers ora la vede ma non me la apre
<jester-> user123: dettagli prego
<maxxs55> si virtual box
<jester-> maxxs55: cosa vede e non apre
<maxxs55> pennette
<maxxs55> stampante
<jester-> devi farla connettere
<jester-> vedi nei menu le periferiche
<maxxs55> di w7 o ubuntu??
<user123> clicco su installa, mi fa autenticare e lo faccio, poi niente non installa
<jester-> maxxs55: della virtuale
<jester-> user123: apri un terminale
<maxxs55> ma su i dispositivi di virtualbox compare
<krabador> user123, chiudi software center, ed altri gestori di pacchetti, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update
<jester-> maxxs55: eh falla connettere
<user123> ok
<krabador> user123, vai su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | user123
<ubot-it> user123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxxs55> sto facendo update
<krabador> user123, ed incolla li dentro il risultato
<user123> metto qua il risultato?
<maxxs55> panda@panda-1215B-1215B:~$ sudo apt-get update
<maxxs55> [sudo] password for panda:
<maxxs55> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<maxxs55> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<maxxs55> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<maxxs55> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease
<maxxs55> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<jester-> mapreri: metti nel past bin
<arcana2005> buonasera
<user123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8839094/
<arcana2005> sono nuova
<arcana2005> ed ho un problema
<user123> fatto giusto?
<krabador> user123, natty è medievale
<krabador> user123, installa una versione supportata di ubuntu
<krabador> e tutto funzionerà
<user123> ok un altra versione ?
<jester-> !paste | mibofra user123 natty è scaduta e i repo sono down
<ubot-it> mibofra user123 natty è scaduta e i repo sono down: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> user123 natty è scaduta e i repo sono down
<krabador> user123, quando hai installato 'sta versione, giusto per sapere
<user123> non installa aggiornamenti e niente
<jester-> user123 natty è scaduta e i repo sono down
<arcana2005> vorrei rimuovere all'avvio del pc questo"unlocking the disk........(sda_crypt)enter passphrase.....come faccio???
<krabador> user123, quando hai installato 'sta versione, giusto per sapere
<user123> era gia presente
<jester-> arcana2005: hai criptato la partizione e serve una pass per accedere
<jester-> user123: cioè?
<arcana2005> la password la so....ma non sapevo che me la chiedeva sempre
<jester-> arcana2005: se non la chiedesse che cript sarebbe
<user123> non sono pratico non ho installato io la versione
<arcana2005> gentilissimo....ma pensavo fosse quella di sistema....a 14 anni non si capisce tutto tutto
<jester-> user123: in sostanza è fuori supporto o modifichi i repo o ne installi una supportata
<jester-> !eol | user123
<ubot-it> user123: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> arcana2005: si impara cammin facendo
<arcana2005> quindi ora....che faccio???
<arcana2005> riformatto o riesco a toglierla?
<krabador> user123, o metti gli end of life, oppure, http://releases.ubuntu.com/ accomodati, scegliti la versione , scaricala, fa un supporto di installazione , e buona installazione
<jester-> ubot-it: modificando il file non avrai comunque aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user123> ok ma perdo i miei dati installando un altra versione?
<jester-> user123:  modificando il file non avrai comunque aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<jester-> user123: se il cd installazione ti chiede di aggiornare no ma un backup è sempre di rigore
<arcana2005> vado a mangiare...se puoi dirmi come fare jester te  ne sarei grata....se no dopo cena reinstallo tutto
<maxxs55> buona sera non riesco ad aprire in macchina virtuale con windos7 le pennette usb . la machina virtuale e su ubuntu14.04 fatta con virtuabox
<jester-> maxxs55: ancora?
<arcana2005> buon appetito....lascio la chat aperta
<user123> c'è un modo per installare firefox dalla mia versione?
<maxxs55> non sono riuscito jester
<krabador> user123, puoi scaricare il pacchetto dal sito di firefox, scompattarlo e far partire l'eseguibile
<jester-> maxxs55: la vede la devi far connettere alla virtuale
<user123> va in archivio dati e non esegue
<jester-> a quel punto la apri con esplora risosrse
<maxxs55> ma e connessa
<krabador> user123, scusami, sempre da terminale
<maxxs55> ma non me la apre
<krabador> user123, scrivi do-release-upgrade  e premi invio
<krabador> user123, sudo do-release-upgrade
<jester-> maxxs55: se no riesci non è che te lo possiamo tirar fuori e poi pure scrollare a distanza
<maxxs55> ha ha ha
<user123> ok prima scarico firefox quindi poi scrivo in terminale?
<krabador> user123, scusami, sempre da terminale
<krabador> user123, sudo do-release-upgrade
<krabador> user123, e pastebin
<user123> fatto
<user123> niente mi tocca buttarlo dalla finestra
<maxxs55> la pennetta e connessa solo che nel momento che istalla i driver del dispositivo windos mi dice che impossibile istallare dispositivo
<jester-> maxxs55: che centra la penna coi driver
<jester-> maxxs55: a vbox non serve nessun driver
<jester-> usa quelli dell'host
<maxxs55> e windos che mi da sto problema
<jester-> eh ma che centra la usb coi driver
<maxxs55> e che ne so
<jester-> maxxs55: cambia la penna
<jester-> sara ciucca
<maxxs55> fatto gia
<jester-> collega la usb della stampante a vedere
<maxxs55> neanche la stampante mi fa fare
<maxxs55> me la rileva ma non funziona
<jester-> maxxs55: la devi installare, dagli in pasto il cd
<jester-> della stampante
<user123> come ci si disconnette da qui -.- ?
<jester-> user123: /part e /quit
<maxxs55> me la rileva su i dipositivi  ma  non me li fa partire
<jester-> o chidi il browser visto che sei da webchat
<jester-> maxxs55: la stampante va installata pure in winz
<jester-> e serve il cd con i driver
<maxxs55> fatto
<jester-> che per winz ci sono di sicuro
<jester-> quandi pannello di controlla stampanti
<jester-> e aggiungi
<maxxs55> ce istallata ma mi dice impossibile aprire
<jester-> cosa
<maxxs55> stampante
<jester-> maxxs55: le guest e le exstension
<jester-> installale
<maxxs55> si
<jester-> maxxs55: reinstallale
<maxxs55> le ho istallate da ubuntu sofware senter
<jester-> maxxs55: le devi prendere sul sito oracle
<jester-> te l'ho gia detto stamattina
<maxxs55> da terminale
<jester-> scaricare il file e apri con virtualbox
<jester-> maxxs55: e poi installi le guest dal menu macchina virtuale
<maxxs55> ma le ho gia fatte
<maxxs55> sono istallate
<maxxs55> li reistallo?
<jester-> maxxs55: va bè vedi un po te
<Mauro58> ho un asus padfone 2 con possibilità di tethering USB ma collegandolo al desktop con ubuntu 14.04 non lo vede cosa manca ?
<Mauro58> grazie
<jester-> Mauro58: collegandolo al desktop?
<Mauro58> scusa al pc
<jester-> Mauro58: network manager non rileva la connessione?
<Mauro58> no
<jester-> click su icona di rete nella barra
<jester-> Mauro58: il cello è collegato a internet?
<Mauro58> fatto
<jester-> e la modalità usb è quella giusta?
<Mauro58> credo si
<jester-> Mauro58: controlla
<jester-> se è dati non va
<Mauro58> quindi escludo modalità dati ?
<jester-> Mauro58: per forza
<jester-> non so queli altre opzioni hai
<Mauro58> non ne ho altre, ma anche così non vede il collegamento
<Mauro58> devo creare una connessione di re mobile in "modifica connessioni" ?
<jester-> Mauro58: no
<jester-> se la coneesione è attiva e attaccata in modalita giusta la dovrebbe rilevare
<jester-> il cello da da router in pratica
<Mauro58> si
<Mauro58> se la connesione via cavo è attiva potrebbe dar fastidio ?
<jester-> Mauro58: eh prova a staccare il cavo
<Mauro58> ok provo a scollegare il PC al Router dsl e ricollego lo smart phone in modalità Tethering USB. grazie
<arcana2005> buonasera qualcuno che potrebbe dirmi come fare a togliere la criptazione dall-hd all-avvio del pc_
<arcana2005> non ho voglia di riformattare adesso
<jester-> arcana2005: non si puo, dovresi reinstallare
<arcana2005> ok jester allora riformatto
<arcana2005> durante la selezione all-inizio cosa devo mettere per non incombere dinuovo in questo errore
<arcana2005> ho la ubuntu 14
<krabador> arcana2005, non devi selezionare nessuna voce a riguardo della cifratura
<arcana2005> ok
<arcana2005> altra piccola infp
<arcana2005> se posso
<daftpunk> raga...non so con chi ho parlato oggi,a parte krabador...cmq sono entrato solo per ringraziarvi del supporto e farvi sapere che tutto è andato per il verso giusto :) grazie ancora :)))
<arcana2005> per cambiare il layout della tastiera
<arcana2005> non mi coincidono dei tasti
<Pedarsem> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 14.04 e mi sono da poco trasferito in spagna, e da quando sono qua il computer non si connette piu wifi, il router viene visto, il pc prova per qualche secondo e poi nada, ho provato a smeggiare un pò sul terminal seguendo qualche blog ma non sono arrivato alla soluzione del problema
<krabador> daftpunk, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pedarsem> non sono esperto
<Pedarsem> quindi parlate semplice
<Pedarsem> per favore
<Pedarsem> ci sto perdendo la testa
<jester-> Pedarsem: apri un terminale
<daftpunk> ho fatto degli aggiornamenti extra,sia durante l'installazione che subito dopo...dici di incollare tutta la stringa su terminale e dare lo stesso invio?
<Pedarsem> fatto
<jester-> Pedarsem: lspci | grep -i network
<krabador> daftpunk, si dalla lo stesso
<daftpunk> ok :)
<jester-> Pedarsem: risposta?
<Pedarsem> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<jester-> Pedarsem: serve il driver e serve essere connesso a cavo
<Pedarsem> sono connesso a cavo
<jester-> spe
<neomaxer> salve a tutti
<neomaxer> nessuno?
<krabador> fa la tua domanda
<jester-> Pedarsem: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<neomaxer> ho una bella schermata nera e sto imparando ora a usare linux
<neomaxer> penso sia un problema di deiver ati
<neomaxer> e un pc molto vecchio
<Pedarsem> mi dice questo Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Pedarsem> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Pedarsem> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Pedarsem> bcmwl-kernel-source è già alla versione più recente.
<Pedarsem> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<neomaxer> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> neomaxer, ctrl alt f2 fa apparire qualcosa?
<neomaxer> il terminale già fatto
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<lodger-> ciao, stavo provando a condividere in wifi la rete di una chiavetta wind così da potermi collegare anche da cellulare. nella sezione MODALITA' devo mettere "AD-HOC" oppure "ACCESS POINT"? che differenza c'è?
<neomaxer> ora provo
<Pedarsem2> jester??
<jester-> Pedarsem2: dpkg -l | grep b43 e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | Pedarsem2
<ubot-it> Pedarsem2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> neomaxer, c'è da inserire una stringa li dentro
<neomaxer> un sec che provo quella col sudo
<jester-> Pedarsem2:  e anche iwconfig
<Pedarsem2> aspetta
<Pedarsem2> scusa ma mi sono perso
<jester-> Pedarsem2: dpkg -l | grep b43 e metti nel paste
<neomaxer> aaaaiutoooo
<krabador> neomaxer, "quella col sudo"
<krabador> neomaxer, apre un file
<neomaxer> dopo che ho messo il comando con sudo mi è apparso nano
<krabador> neomaxer, che devi modificare
<daftpunk> krabador,ma dove posso trovare tutto il pacchetto office?
<krabador> daftpunk, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<neomaxer> non so devo togliere lo schermo nero e vedere il desktop
<jester-> daftpunk: c'è libreoffice di serie
<neomaxer> adopero gnome
<krabador> neomaxer, hai detto di avere schermo nero, e hai detto che ctrl alt f2 l'avevi provato
<neomaxer> anche se ho paura che sia troppo peso per la mia scheda video
<daftpunk> non ce l'ho jester...provo a scaricarlo da terminale come ha detto krabador
<neomaxer> si ma con altri comandi no con questo che faccio
<krabador> neomaxer, sei qui perchè vuoi ascoltare consigli, o dire sempre le stesse cose ?
<neomaxer> o scusa...
<neomaxer> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> neomaxer, allora, quando accendi si avvia, ed hai schermo nero sempre?
<Pedarsem2> jester penso di averlo messo ma non ne sono sicuro
<jester-> daftpunk: se hai installato ubuntu c'è
<neomaxer> appare il loghetto qualche secondo e poi nero
<neomaxer> questo dopo aver aggiornato i driver ati propietari scaricati dal sistema ubuntu
<daftpunk> xubuntu jester
<jester-> !paste | Pedarsem2
<ubot-it> Pedarsem2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> neomaxer, che scheda grafica hai?
<jester-> daftpunk: guarda bene che c'è
<neomaxer> ati 9250 128ram
<krabador> neomaxer, che ati hai?
<Pedarsem2> !paste | ii  b43-fwcutter                                          1:018-2                                             amd64        utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<Pedarsem2> ii  firmware-b43-installer                                1:018-2                                             all          firmware installer for the b43 driver
<Pedarsem2> ii  firmware-b43legacy-installer                          1:018-2                                             all          firmware installer for the b43legacy driver
<ubot-it> ii  b43-fwcutter                                          1:018-2                                             amd64        utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> neomaxer, non puoi aver scaricato i driver dal sistema ubuntu, perchè quella scheda è supportata solo dai driver open
<krabador> neomaxer, cerca di mentire meglio
<neomaxer> te lo giuro ho messo
<jester-> neomaxer: se hai messo dei driver è quello il problema
<neomaxer> sul programma dei pacchetti ati e venuto fuori set driver e ho scaricato.. effettivamente andava meglio poi ho spento
<neomaxer> ho acceso oggi e stop
<krabador> neomaxer, non puoi averli messi dal sistema ubuntu , non li propone
<neomaxer> lo so ma non so come toglierli da riga di comando e mettere i vecchi
<jester-> neomaxer: pacchetti ati?
<jester-> hai la febbre?
<neomaxer> si
<jester-> neomaxer: e quando mai
<jester-> dove sta sto pacchetti ati
<krabador> neomaxer, per favore, descrivi cosa hai fatto per installarli
<daftpunk> ma da dove scrivete voi raga?
<neomaxer> ubuntu gestore paccheti
<neomaxer> prima ho installato vlc
<krabador> daftpunk, da un po' tutta italia
<krabador> neomaxer, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<neomaxer> poi visto che il video si vedeva male a scatti ho detto magari sono i driver visto che lo fa con tutti i viedo
<daftpunk> precisamente? :)
<neomaxer> ubuntu 14.10
<neomaxer> scaricato ieiri dal sito qui
<jester-> neomaxer: con la scheda che ti ritrovi non è che puoi pretendere
<lodger-> che differenza c'è tra connessione "ad-hoc" e "access point" ?
<neomaxer> lo so ma che non scatti...
<krabador> neomaxer, per la 9250 non puo' aver proposto di installare i driver proprietari, visto che quella scheda non è piu' supportata da nessun driver proprietario di ati
<neomaxer> a scuola abbiamo un pc identico
<neomaxer> sollo che li no so che scheda video anno.
<neomaxer> cmq cosa posso fare ora?
<neomaxer> volevo evitare di reinstallare un 'altro ubuntu, kubuntu, volevo imparare a risolvere i problemi.
<krabador> neomaxer, quindi , per l'ultima volta, cosa hai installato / fatto ?
<neomaxer> ripeto e confermo quello detto prima...
<neomaxer> avrei bisogno di un modo per togliere tutto e rimettere i driver originale da shell
<krabador> neomaxer, ctrl alt f2
<neomaxer> fatto
<neomaxer> ora
<krabador> neomaxer, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<neomaxer> fratto
<daftpunk> krabador,ma per avviare un'applicazione ad ogni avvio del sistema,per esempio la cairo dock...come faccio?
<neomaxer> sono nel sistema nano con tante scritte che non so che siano
<krabador> neomaxer, fa diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     ---->  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<daftpunk> cioè in automatico...
<krabador> poi ctrl x , salvi
<jester-> daftpunk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CairoDock
<daftpunk> grazie jester :)
<krabador> neomaxer, riavvii
<neomaxer> ci sto provando
<Pedarsem2> grep: e: File o directory non esistente
<Pedarsem2> grep: metti: File o directory non esistente
<Pedarsem2> grep: nel: File o directory non esistente
<Pedarsem2> grep: paste: File o directory non esistente
<Pedarsem2> elia@samsung:~$ dpkg -l | grep b43
<Pedarsem2> ii  b43-fwcutter                                          1:018-2                                             amd64        utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<Pedarsem2> ii  firmware-b43-installer                                1:018-2                                             all          firmware installer for the b43 driver
<pietro> jester ci sei ancora
<pietro> ??
<jester-> pietro: alla prossima il bot ti banna
<jester-> pietro: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<neomaxer> nullla di fatto....che stress
<jester-> pietro: devi  usare pastebin
<neomaxer> altre idee
<krabador> neomaxer, "nulla di fatto" cosa?
<neomaxer> riavviato e tutto nero
<neomaxer> ha dato un messaggio di errore ma no si leggeva nulla
<neomaxer> gli ho detto di farmi vedere il report ma no si vede nulla
<krabador> neomaxer, non si possono avere altre idee, con utenti che dicono di aver installato un driver proprietario da ubuntu , per una scheda che non ha un driver proprietario proponibile
<pietro> jester l'ho messo su pastebin
<neomaxer> ti giuro che non mento
<neomaxer> e posso giurare su quel che vuoi
<krabador> neomaxer, allora, sempre ctrl alt f2
<pietro> mi esce una pagina con download text
<pietro> che faccio
<pietro> ??
<krabador> neomaxer, rifai la procedura, che ti ho indicato prima
<krabador> neomaxer, una volta salvato , sudo update-grub e riavvia
<neomaxer> sono in nano
<neomaxer> che posso fare?
<jester-> pietro: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> neomaxer, la stessa cosa di prima
<krabador> neomaxer, te la risegnalo?
<krabador> neomaxer, devi far diventare la linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     in questo modo    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<pietro> la richiesta viene ignorate perchè il file non è installato
<daftpunk> raga com'è il comando da terminale per chiudere le applicazioni?
<neomaxer> fatto ma non fa nulla
<krabador> daftpunk, sudo pkill applicazioni
<krabador> neomaxer, hai problemi con la memoria recente?
<jester-> neomaxer: sudo dpkg --purge fglrx-amdcccle fglrx
<krabador> <krabador> neomaxer, rifai la procedura, che ti ho indicato prima  una volta salvato , sudo update-grub e riavvia
<neomaxer> mi dice nome file
<jester-> neomaxer: sudo dpkg --purge fglrx-amdcccle fglrx e riavvia
<pietro> jester
<jester-> pietro: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> e 4
<neomaxer> ho scritto il codice una marea di scritte
<neomaxer> e poi e tornato  in modalità scrittura
<krabador> neomaxer, riavvia
<jester-> neomaxer: sudo reboot
<pietro> la richiesta viene ignorate perchè il file non è installato
<jester-> pietro: iwconfig
<jester-> e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neomaxer> a chi devo pagare da bere
<neomaxer> un mito ..
<neomaxer> nn so come ringraziarvi....
<krabador> neomaxer, ricordati sempre del canale di supporto ufficiale italiano di ubuntu
<neomaxer> grazie ancora... e siete stati i primi
<neomaxer> no mi ci voglio registrare perchè voglio imparare, un programmatore c++ come me che no sa adoperare linux non si può sentire...
<pietro> scusami ma sono un pò impedito come lo posto
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> osti* segui le indicazioni di ubot-it
<krabador> neomaxer, c'è il forum , a cui puoi registrarti, qui entri liberamente , magari registra il nick su freenode, che è il server in cui risiede questo canale
<pietro> scusami ne ma io metto il poster incollo la roba premo paste e mi apre una pagina
<pietro> dove mi dice download text
<pietro> aaaaahhh scusami
<jester-> pietro: vai a http://paste.ubuntu.com/  incolli metti un nick e pigi paste
<pietro> scusa
<jester-> dopo di che copi il link e lo incolli qui
<pietro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8840249/
<pietro> scusa
<jester-> pietro: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer  firmware-b43legacy-installer
<pietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8840404/
<jester-> copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> pietro: dai il comando alla fine riavvia
<pietro> ok però ti passo quello che mi dice e mi confermi grazie mille e scusami per il disturbo
<pietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8840459/
<pietro> è normale??
<jester-> riavvia
<pietro> ultima cosa, dovrebbe andare dopo il riavvio o c'è da fare altro??
<jester-> controlli se l wifi ti connette
<pietro> ok grazieee
<Pietro> jester il problema persiste
<Pietro> ci prova a connettersi ma poi niente
<Pietro> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi??
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Pietro> ciao
<Pietro> allora ti spiego, ho ubuntu 14.04, mi sono trasferito in spagna da poco, e fino a che ero a casa mia nessun problema, ora che sono qua non mi connette piu al wifi, lo rileva, MOVISTAR_A01B, prova connettersi ma poi niente
<Pedar> ciao ragazzi ho ubuntu 14.04 e da quando mi sono trasferito il pc non mi si connette piu al wifi, lo rileva, (MOVISTAR_A01B) prova a connettersi ma poi niente, senza cavo non riesco, potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema???
<neomaxer0> salve sempre io.... ormai ne approfitto cosi imparo...
<neomaxer0> avrei domande molto semplici per voi linuxiani
<neomaxer0> o figli di tux  e torval
<enzotib> !chiedi | neomaxer0
<ubot-it> neomaxer0: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<neomaxer0> scusate. come posso velocizzare la grafica del mio linux gnome ubuntu 14.10 avendo una ati 9250 da 128 mb
<krabador> neomaxer0, ti devi accontentare
<krabador> neomaxer0, l'unico driver che va, è quello che stai usando , ovvero il driver opensourve
<krabador> opensource
<krabador> che per quella generazione di schede , fa fin troppo
<Pedar> qualcuno può aiutare me??
<Pedar> ?
<krabador> neomaxer0, quella scheda ha 11 anni, ed era la fascia bassa, all'epoca
<krabador> Pedar, chidi
<krabador> chiedi
<Pedar> ciao grazie in anticipo, ho ubuntu 14.04 e da quando mi sono trasferito il pc non mi si connette piu al wifi, lo rileva, (MOVISTAR_A01B) prova a connettersi ma poi niente, senza cavo non riesco, potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema???
<krabador> Pedar, senza cavo non riesci, per quale motivo?
<Pedar> ti dico in anticipo che non sono un maestro, sono veramente alle basi, comunque non so
<Pedar> ha sempre funzionato
<Pedar> da quando sono qui non si connette al wifi
<Pedar> cosa che il mio cellulare fa
<Pedar> lo rileva
<Pedar> ci prova
<Pedar> ma non riesce poi
<krabador> Pedar, via cavo, a cosa ti connetteresti?
<Pedar> al router
<krabador> router di una compagnia?
<Pedar> si movistar
<Pedar> in casa
<neomaxer0> quindi dite che meglio cambiarla.. ufff...
<krabador> Pedar, allora, prova a connetterti al router via cavo
<neomaxer0> ok grazie lo stesso..
<Pedar> fatto
<neomaxer0> ma il grande linux nn ha nulla che si può fare almeno vedere video da youtube..
<krabador> apri network manager
<Pedar> ok
<Pedar> fatto
<krabador> Pedar, seleziona la rete cablata
<krabador> e seleziona modifica
<Pedar> per network menager intendi impostazioni di sistema?
<krabador> impostazioni di sistema  ---- rete
<Pedar> ok
<francos> Buonasera, ho un netbook acer aspireone 532h con a bordo ubuntu 14.04 lts, ho notato un pò di rallentamento nelle prestazioni. Il consiglio su internet è quello di passare alla lxde di lubuntu. Però chiedo: mi installa solo il desktop e niente di più, può solo il cambio di desktop risolvere il problema? O, come penso, dovrei cambiare completamente
<francos> distro da ubuntu a lubuntu (che spero sia lts)? Grazie.
<krabador> francos, se si decide di usare un ambiente grafico , sarebbe molto meglio installare direttamente la derivata di ubuntu con quell'ambiente grafico
<Arturo83> ciao ragazzi, ho una domanda su linux.....ho il cd boot di elementary os ma non viene riconosciuto sul mio computer uefi?come posso risolvere il problema?il boot di ubuntu funziona
<krabador> francos, ma puoi provare ad installare l'ambiente grafico, vedere come va, sebbene ti consiglio di scaricarti lubuntu, fare la pendrive , e provare direttamente lubuntu da pendrive, con "prova lubuntu senza installare "
<neomaxer0> mi sa che devo cambiare scheda video allora grazie lo stesso
<krabador> !chat | Arturo83
<ubot-it> Arturo83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pedar> krabador sono su modifica
<neomaxer0> la 9200 è più vecchia ancora penso
<krabador> Pedar, ipv4
<Pedar> ok
<krabador> neomaxer0, anche il commodore64
<francos> grazie per la risposta krabador. Quindi dovrei reinstallare tutta la distro da cdrom per avere un effettivo vantaggio in termini di prestazioni, non è sufficiente solo cambiare l'ambiente desktop. Giusto?
<Pedar> ora che faccio??
<krabador> francos, nelle derivate ufficiali focalizzano sull'ambiente grafico in uso
<krabador> francos, è ubuntu ottimizzata per quell'ambiente grafico
<Pedar> krabador ora??
<krabador> francos, puoi comunque installare lxde, con sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<krabador> francos, selezionarlo nella schermata di login
<krabador> e vedere come va
<krabador> Pedar, allora, inserisci i dns
<Pedar> scusa l'ignoranza, ma dove li trovo??
<krabador> 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<krabador> nel campo dei dns
<Pedar> fatto
<francos> Grazie per l'aiuto krabador. Buona serata.
<krabador> francos, di niente
<krabador> Pedar, salva
<krabador> sconnetti e riconnetti
<Pedar> krabador ho fatto come hai detto ma niente
<Pedar> non si connette
<krabador> Pedar, manda uno screenshot della schermata di network manager
<krabador> !image | Pedar
<ubot-it> Pedar: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pedar> mi dici la combinazione di tasti per favore
<krabador> stamp
<Pedar> e la vuoi del ipv4
<krabador> si
<krabador> Pedar, puoi chiedere al proprietario del router, se è impostato con blocchi a indirizzi mac?
<Pedar> http://imgur.com/edit
<Pedar> nessun blocco
<krabador> Pedar, non hai postato l'immagine
<Pedar> kabador http://imgur.com/edit
<krabador> non corrisponde all'immagine
<Pedar> davvero??
<Pedar> quindi??
<krabador> posta l'immagine
<krabador> o torna quando hai voglia di farlo
<Pedar> nono semplicemente non riesco scusa
<Pedar> ho fatto l'edit
<Pedar> ma poi non che fare
<Pedar> http://i.imgur.com/aIedsBb.png?1
<Pedar> kabrador http://i.imgur.com/aIedsBb.png?1
<Pedar> ora??
<krabador> ok, allora, cambia "automatico (dhcp) " in "automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi"
<Pedar> yep fatto
<Pedar> ora?
<krabador> non è la connessinoe cablata
<krabador> perchè prendi in giro ?
<Pedar> come no??
<Pedar> scusa sono una frana
<Pedar> pensavo fosse quella
<krabador> wifi e sicurezza wifi, che stanno a fare li ?
<krabador> ecco
<Pedar> non pensare che ti prendo in giro
<Pedar> scusa
<krabador> seleziona la cablata, cambia "automatico (dhcp) " in "automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi", inserisci quei dns, senza spazion
<krabador> ovvero
<krabador> 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<Pedar> guarda io non lo trovo, adesso ti mando l'immagine,
<rickymonty> ragazzi non riesco a far partire evolution con account gmail :( qualcuno mi aiuta??
<Pedar> di dopo che vado su impostazioni rete
<Pedar> krabador http://i.imgur.com/0L0M3VM.png?1
<Pedar> kabrador dopo che vado su impostazioni-rete mi esce quello che ti ho mandato
<krabador> Pedar, seleziona a sinistra cavo
<krabador> Pedar, moviestar risulta connessa
<Pedar> ok ora ho fatto quello che mi hai detto
<Pedar> te lo mando
<Pedar> krabador http://i.imgur.com/l35upzw.png?1
<krabador> Pedar, 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<krabador> senza spazio dopo la    ,
<Pedar> ok fatto
<Pedar> provo a connettermi??
<krabador> Pedar, salva, disabilita la wireless, attacca il cavo
<Pedar> sono già sul cavo
<Pedar> col
<Pedar> dopo aver applicato la modifica mi è comparso questo
<Pedar> krabador http://i.imgur.com/fdOWmJ5.png?1
<krabador> Pedar, clicca sulle 2 freccette in alto
<krabador> fa lo screenshot
<Pedar> scusa??
<krabador> le 2 freccette in alto a destra
<krabador> nella barra scura
<krabador> a fianco al quadratino "it"
<Pedar> mi si chiude quando faccio lo screenshot
<Pedar> o magari non faccio la cosa giusta, devo premere stamp??
<Pedar> krabador devo premere stamp??
<Pedar> krabador mi chiude quando lo faccio cosa vuoi vedere??
<polisso> buona sera, vi volevo chiedere come mai non posso vedere certe cose su internet che supportono il plugin java?
<cristian_c> polisso, certe cose?
<Pedar> krabador
<polisso> ciao cristian
<polisso> buona sera
<Pedar> ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Pedar
<ubot-it> Pedar: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pedar> ciaooo qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<polisso> ho un programma esterno che non mi gira, mi chiede l'applicativo java
<polisso> ora mi dice testuale: le impostazioni per la sicurezza hanno bloccato l'esecuzione di un'applicazione autofirmata
<polisso> sto usando firefox
<cristian_c> polisso, un'applet java?
<polisso> ora e cambiato il messaggio
<polisso> e quello che ho postato sopra
<polisso> prima faceva riferimento a java
<cristian_c> polisso, sì, ma stai parlando di applet java?
<polisso> si ti posto il messaggio in francese che mi appare
<polisso> Si vous n'arrivez pas aux étapes suivantes, vérifiez que Java est installé et activé pour votre Naviagteur.
<polisso> e un programma esterno per un gioco
<polisso> e non me lo fa aprire
<polisso> forse e una questione di compatibilità del navigatore che uso e questo sito
<cristian_c> polisso, beh, io immagino sia un'applet java se viene eseguita nel browser
<cristian_c> controlla di avere il plugin java attivato
<polisso> come si fa in firefox
<polisso> e una questione secondo me di autorizzazione
<cristian_c> polisso, prima controlla, poi fai le tue deduzioni
<polisso> si dovrebbe dare il comando di autorizzare il sito
<polisso> come controllo?
<cristian_c> polisso, se hai firefox plugin
<cristian_c> polisso, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<polisso> fatto, che devo cercare?
<polisso> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.5 (1.5-1ubuntu1))
<polisso> Percorso: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<polisso>     Versione:
<polisso>     Stato: attivo
<polisso> dovrebbe essere attivo
<cristian_c> polisso, programma esterno o nel browser?
<cristian_c> non si capisce
<cristian_c> polisso, puoi fornire un link all'applet?
<polisso> cristian ho fatto il about.plugins e mi ha tirato fuori una serie di righe di cui ti ho postato la parte del java
<cristian_c> polisso, un link all'applet che non riesci ad eseguire
<polisso> si va bene
<polisso> http://www.dufric.com/RR/Royaume%20de%20Dufric.html
<cristian_c> polisso, beh, non vedo stranezze, a dir la verità
<cristian_c> polisso, è questo il link in cui dovrebbero comparire le applet?
<polisso> alcune si aprono ed altre mi dice che ha bisogno della applicativa java
<polisso> tipo la popolazione ed il mercato
<polisso> che sono le piu importanti
<polisso> non me li fa aprire
<krabador> polisso, sia firefox che chromium/chrome?
<polisso> si tutti e due
<krabador> hai provato sia chrome che chromium?
<cristian_c> Si ce message persiste, vous devez configurer  votre navigateur pour pouvoir afficher cette page. Consultez l'aide.
<krabador> polisso, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<krabador> polisso, dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<krabador> !pastebin | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8841790/
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8841796/
<cristian_c> polisso, apri Componenti aggiuntivi dal menu di firefox
<cristian_c> e poi seleziona Plugin
<polisso> fatto cristian
<polisso> ed ora?
<cristian_c> polisso, ora individua il plugin java
<cristian_c> nella lista
<cristian_c> e dicci quale opzione è impostata
<cristian_c> tipo Chiedi prima di attivare o Attiva sempre
<cristian_c> o se ci sono Preferenze
<polisso> chiedi sempre prima di attivare
<cristian_c> polisso, prova a cambiare
<polisso> chiedi sempre prima di attivare non c'è senza
<cristian_c> ?
<polisso> metto attiva sempre?
<cristian_c> polisso, eh
<polisso> mi da due opzioni una e attiva sempre e l'altra e non attivare mai
<cristian_c> polisso, cambia l'opzione e riavvia il browser
<polisso> ora mi dice: un problem est scarinu avec le requete. Status NaN
<polisso> c'è stato un problema con la richiesta. Stato NaN
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> NaN significa not a number
<cristian_c> polisso, a questo punto faresti bene a cambiare java se ti serve questo sito
<cristian_c> polisso, rimuovi completaemente openjdk
<cristian_c> polisso, e installa java oracle
<cristian_c> polisso, sul wiki ci sono tutte le istruzioni
<polisso> aspetta
<polisso> rimuovo opejdk
<polisso> e poi mi dai il link per installare java oracle
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> polisso, te lo do subito
<polisso> grazie
<polisso> sto rimuovendo opejdk
<cristian_c> polisso, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle
<jester-> polisso: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester->  sudo apt-get update
<jester-> polisso: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<polisso> ok finito
<polisso> chiudo il brower e lo riavvio?
<cristian_c> polisso, se hai il java nuovo di pacca sì
<cristian_c> :P
<polisso> azz e lo stesso
<polisso> ma mica si devono cambiare i parametri di autorizzazione?
<cristian_c> polisso, controlla se hai disinstallato e installato bene
<cristian_c> polisso, dpkg -l | grep java
<cristian_c> polisso, dpkg -l | grep jdk
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8842183/
<cristian_c> ii  oracle-java7-installer                                7u67+7u60arm-0~webupd8~4                            all          Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 7
<cristian_c> ii  oracle-java8-installer                                8u25+8u6arm-1~webupd8~1                             all          Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 8
<cristian_c> bah, due insieme
<cristian_c> polisso, il primo come l'hai installato?
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8842205/
<polisso> io ho dato i comandi che mi hai dato tu
<polisso> forse era già installato
<cristian_c> polisso, scusa, ma non hai disinstallato openjdk
<cristian_c> cosa che ti era stato detto di fare
<polisso> si
<cristian_c> ii  openjdk-7-jre-headless:i386                           7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<polisso> ho fatto disinstalla
<cristian_c> è ancora lì il pacchetto
<polisso> meglio farlo col terminale
<polisso> dammi i comandi per favore
<cristian_c> polisso, e inoltre nessuno ti ha detto di installare oracle java 7
<krabador> polisso, sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-*
<cristian_c> <jester-> polisso: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<cristian_c> polisso, sinceramente , hai fatto un po' di casini
<cristian_c> hai installato contemporaneamente openjdk e java oracle 7
<cristian_c> poi hai pure installato java oracle 8
<cristian_c> senza rimuovere gli altri due
<polisso> rimuoviamoli dai
<polisso> datemi il comando per disinstallare java oracle 7
<jester-> polisso: non è oracle da togliere la le jdk
<polisso> quello l'ho fatto
<polisso> ho tolto jdk
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-*
<polisso> si fatto
<polisso> utente@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~$ dpkg -l | grep jdk
<polisso> utente@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~$
<polisso> e stato tolto
<polisso> ora vediamo se funziona
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge oracle-java7-installer
<polisso> fatto
<jester-> polisso: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<polisso> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-set-default
<jester-> krabador: si arrangia lui
<krabador> java -version
<krabador> e pastebin
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8842442/
<krabador> perfetto
<polisso> ora mi dice: Applicazione bloccata dalla sicurezza Java e poi c'è un catenaccio con il punto esclamativo dentro un cerchio rosso
<jester-> hai dato ok quando ha chiesto?
<jester-> polisso: webtv o tvweb che sia?
<polisso> lasciamo stare dai
<jester-> hihihi
<polisso> e un sito di me....da
<polisso> non mi fa aprire le cose importanti
<polisso> sicuramente e un sito che forza il programma originale e quelli lo hanno bloccato
<krabador> polisso, hai aperto il pannello di configurazione di java
<krabador> come indicato nel sito ?
<polisso> come lo apro il pannello di configurazione di java?
<jester-> bobtv non è un bel sito
<polisso> ma secondo me e un problema del  brower
<krabador> una volta inserita l'eccezione , nel pannello di configurazione di java
<krabador> devi accettare nel browser , di eseguire il plugin java
<krabador> nel sito
<polisso> krabador non me lo da la possibilita
<polisso> mi dice subito che lìapplicazione e stata bloccata dalla sicurezza di java
<krabador> polisso, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> polisso, apri il pannello di configurazione di java
<krabador> e metti il sito come eccezione
<polisso> da dove lo apro il pannello di configurazione di java, non lo riesco a trovare
<krabador> polisso, usi ubuntu o derivata?
<polisso> ubuntu
<jester-> eh spetta che te lo dicono che usano mint o majorana
<krabador> allora nella dash scrivi java
<polisso> mi da 2 cartelle
<krabador> polisso, per favore, fa uno screenshot dell'errore che ti da il browser quando cerchi di caricare la pagina
<polisso> ok
<krabador> polisso, cerca control panel nella dash
<jester-> o java
<polisso> http://i61.tinypic.com/14alhz9.png
<krabador> polisso, cerca control panel in dash
<krabador> cosa appare?
<polisso> clicco sopra un control  panel ma non si apre
<krabador> polisso, apri il terminale
<polisso> fatto
<krabador> polisso, scrivi contr , e clicca tab
<krabador> vedi cosa appare
<polisso> aperto il terminale
<polisso> digitato contr
<polisso> e mi dice comando non trovato
<krabador> ok, non sai leggere
<krabador> polisso, /usr/bin/ControlPanel
<polisso> pk ora si
<polisso> ok ora si
<krabador> http://www.dufric.com/RR/images/securite.jpg
<KAIKIAS> sALVE
<polisso> ho il pannello di controllo di java aperto
<krabador> polisso, segui questo
<krabador> polisso, e buon proseguimento
<krabador> !ciao | KAIKIAS
<KAIKIAS> Scusate sono nuovo e non so bene come funziona, c'è qualcuno che può assistermi in pv? o comunico qui?
<krabador> KAIKIAS: benvenuto su #ubuntu-it
<krabador> KAIKIAS, qui in canale
<KAIKIAS> ok
<KAIKIAS> sarò breve
<KAIKIAS> un amico mi ha fatto provare ubuntu
<KAIKIAS> mi sono trovato benissimo finchè non ho tentato di aggiornarlo
<KAIKIAS> e ho combinato un casino
<krabador> spiegati
<KAIKIAS> non si avvia più
<KAIKIAS> mi resta bloccato durante l'avvio
<KAIKIAS> dandomi errore
<krabador> KAIKIAS, hai questa schermata http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> all'avvio ?
<KAIKIAS> ho gli screenshot se possono essere di aiuto.
<KAIKIAS> si
<krabador> KAIKIAS, avvia, selezionanto la seconda voce, "opzioni avanzate" ,e nella schermata successiva, recovery mode
<KAIKIAS> in pratica dopo che seleziono ubuntu dal gnu grub tenta di avviarsi e poi si blocca
<krabador> KAIKIAS, avvia, selezionanto la seconda voce, "opzioni avanzate" ,e nella schermata successiva, recovery mode
<KAIKIAS> ho provato
<KAIKIAS> al riavvio mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<krabador> KAIKIAS, e che cosa hai fatto , quando "hai provato" ?
<KAIKIAS> ho tentato di avviarlo in modalità provvisoria e poi a correggere i file danneggiati selezionando la voce dal menù
<krabador> KAIKIAS, devi attivare la rete
<KAIKIAS> poi ho provato a farlo ripartire
<krabador> attivare il filesystem in lettura/scrittura
<krabador> KAIKIAS, puoi ripetere la procedura adesso, per favore?
<KAIKIAS> mmmm sono un novellino, puoi essere più chiaro? scusami, ma è la prima volta che mi trovo in questa situazione
<krabador> KAIKIAS, avvia, selezionanto la seconda voce, "opzioni avanzate" ,e nella schermata successiva, recovery mode
<KAIKIAS> devo selezionare questa opzione dal menù del gnu grub?
<KAIKIAS> ok
<KAIKIAS> provo, però ti scrivo dall partizione con windows, quindi dovrò riavviare per fare il tentativo.
<krabador> allora segnati i passaggi
<KAIKIAS> se potessi spiegarmi tutta la procedura completa te ne sarei eternamente grato
<KAIKIAS> ok
<krabador> arriverai ad un meni
<krabador> menu
<krabador> seleziona "network"
<krabador> poi "root "
<krabador> digita mount -o remount,rw /      e premi invio
<KAIKIAS> Opzioni Avanzate --> Recovery Mode ---> network --> root --> digito mount (o remount,rw) --> invio
<KAIKIAS> E' corretto?
<krabador> poi  dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> basta attivare la rete
<jester-> la monta
<jester-> mi pare lo monti anche eseguendo apt
<krabador> dpkg
<KAIKIAS> Krabador lo devo dicitare dopo l'ivio?
<krabador> KAIKIAS, converrebbe che ti connetti con qualcosa, qui, mentre fai partire questa procedura
<KAIKIAS> si hai ragione
<KAIKIAS> domani mi procuro un protatile
<KAIKIAS> faccio cmq un tentativo prima di andare a letto
<KAIKIAS> gazie
<KAIKIAS> se smanetto sulla partizione con ubuntu dal grub non c'è il rischio che comprometto anche la parte con il windows funzionante giusto???
<krabador> KAIKIAS, allora opzioni avanzate --- recovery mode ---- network   (ma deve essere attaccato ad un cavo lan, è piu' sicuro)
<krabador> poi prova direttamente con la voce "dpkg "
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<polisso> grazie krabador
<polisso> mi funziona
<krabador> polisso, di niente, buon divertimento
<polisso> grazie
<krabador> KAIKIAS, no, se smanetti su ubuntu, a meno che non cancelli proprio grub, non c'è rischio che fai nulla a win
<KAIKIAS> ok
<KAIKIAS> il pc cmq è collegato al modem
<krabador> KAIKIAS, perfetto
<KAIKIAS> non ho ben chiara la parte in cui devo usare dpkg
<krabador> una volta fatto network, tornerà nel menu
<krabador> ed hai una voce
<krabador> dpkg
<krabador> selezioni quella
<KAIKIAS> ah ok
<KAIKIAS> provo... ci si risente domani grazie!
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa, torna pure qui
<KAIKIAS> contacci ;)
<KAIKIAS> buon lavoro a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-06
<Richard74> Una settimana fa ho cercato di installare ubuntu 14.10 a 64 bit sul mio acer aspire 5535 con AMD Athlon X2 64 bit.
<Richard74> A parte la mia ignoranza sul tipo di architettura mi sono affidato al fatto che ha il processore che pocanzi ho menzionato,ma questa macchina ha sempre montato sistemi operativi a 32 bit,prima con Windows vista quando l'ho comprato e poi quando è scaduta la garanzia ho montato windows7 sempre a 32 bit.L'altro giorno ho voluto provare Kubuntu e tra
<Richard74> vari forum mi consigliavano il 64 bit visto l'architettura del mio processore,ma nulla ho provato a installarlo e durante l'installazione la mia schada madre ed il mio processore raggiungevano temperature di 102°C. di conseguenza  si spegneva e non voleva saperne di riaccendersi e se lo faceva spuntava la blue screen of death,non contento sono anda
<Richard74> to da un tecnico specializzato il quale mi ha posto della pasta termica sulla mia cpu poichè è da quando lo comprai (2008) che non ho mai fatto questo procedimento.
<Richard74> Adesso va che è una meraviglia non si surriscalda più ma sta il fatto che ho ancora questo dubbio cioè sapere se è possibile montare Ubuntu a 32 bit su una macchina che monta un processore AMD Athlon X2 64 con scheda video Ati radeon HD 3200 e 4 GB Ram DDR 2.Qualcuno più esperto di me saprebbe consigliarmi quale dei due S.O. posso montare?Ringrazio
<emi69> Ciao
<emi69> Ho un problema con ub server
<emi69> Non riesco a far partire un servizio all'avvio del sistema
<Ammiraglio> buongiorno, c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> ola
<okenz36> Buon giorno,
<okenz36> durante l'installazione viene questo messaggio: partizionamento del disco non riuscito
<okenz36> aggiungo che avevo gia' installato ubunto e dopo l'aggiornamento automatico.. ho perso tutto...
<okenz36> cosa posso fare?... grazie
<glpiana> okenz36, anzitutto collegati qui dalla live con cui esegui l'installazione
<okenz36> scusate.. ma non ho capito..
<glpiana> okenz36, per poter capire il problema sarebbe bene che tu fossi davanti al pc su cui cerchi di installare ubuntu
<glpiana> okenz36, sul pc dovrebbe girare il dvd/usb live che usi per eseguire l'installazione
<okenz36> si sono qui..
<glpiana> okenz36, bene, allora apri un terminale
<glpiana> okenz36, scrivi: sudo parted -l              e postaci l'output con pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | okenz36
<ubot-it> okenz36: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<okenz36> ok ci provo..
<okenz36> sudo parted-i
<glpiana> okenz36, nel terminale, non qui
<okenz36> grazie.. ma non sono ..esperto.. scusate
<glpiana> okenz36, dunque?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<grio75> Salve, sono un neofita molto curioso, mi è stato regalato un vecchio portatile su cui vorrei installare Ubuntu; da un paio di giorni sto cercando, invano, di effettuare l'installazione...ho letto le varie spiegazioni per ovviare ai miei problemi di installazione ma...lo ammetto, non ho e conoscenze che mi permettano di farlo....vorrei sapere se pot
<grio75> ete essermi d'aiuto...magari postandovi un paio di foto con le caratteristiche del portatile...
<pindol> ciao a tutti, buongiorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao pindol
<glpiana> grio75, per quanto riguarda le caratteristiche, dicci solo che processore ha, quanta ram monta e la marca della scheda video
<grio75> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NlRW9LcgQCmEGBvoZnWx https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xvMU1N0R5qHInaLVjghJ
<grio75> ecco le caratteristiche
<glpiana> grio75, potresti provare a installarci lubuntu
<grio75> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vCBmN2DkQOORnL9PSWLq
<grio75> già provato ma....si blocca prima di completare l'installazione
<pindol> glpiana, ti ricordi del problema di due o tre giorni or sono? che non riesco a entrare nel pc nemmeno con " sessione ospite"? la password è corretta.Eravamo rimasti che avrei dovuto avviare in live, ma poi ci siamo interrotti.Sono ancora li ,fermo sulla schermata iniziale ( ubuntu 14-04)che faccio reinstallo il tutto?
<glpiana> grio75, spiega dove si blocca, se da messaggi di errore, che messaggi da. insomma, un po' di dettagli
<aviator13> ciao
<glpiana> pindol, direi di sì a questo punto. entra da live, copiati i tuoi dati e poi procedi con l'installazione (o magari col ripristino)
<glpiana> pindol, ma meglio l'installazione a questo punto
<aviator13> qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<pindol> glpiana, ok
<jester-> !qualcuno | aviator13
<ubot-it> aviator13: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<grio75> allora...l'installazione da DVD parte correttamente, mi permette di scegliere la lingua....se voglio installarlo o solo provarlo, ovviamente procedo con l'installazione....comincia a caricare e poi ad un certo punto la schermata di carico si blocca e rimane così...senza nessun messaggio...
<glpiana> grio75, quindi l'installazione neanche parte
<grio75> ...carica la schermata con i "pallini" che scorrono e ad un certo punto si fermano e finisce li...
<glpiana> grio75, e se scegli di provare senza installare che fa?
<grio75> non l'ho provato ma...presumo che parta con windows....
<glpiana> grio75, anzitutto prima di installare, dato che il dvd da la possibilità, si prova a vedere se il sistema funziona sul proprio hardware
<daftpunk> ragazzi qual è il comando su terminale per disinstallare definitivamente un'applicazione?
<glpiana> grio75, in secondo luogo, perchè dovrebbe partire windows se gli dici di fare partire il sistema del dvd?
<jester-> !apt | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<glpiana> daftpunk, sudo apt-get purge applicazione
<jester-> !dpkg | daftpunk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dpkg'
<aviator13> ho un compaq presario 900( mobile amd athlon(tm)xp2000+1.66ghz 960 di ram)che tipo di versione di linux posso installare per far girare la macchina?
<grio75> quindi, perdona la mia ignoranza, al momento in cui mi chiede cosa voglio fare...devo spuntare la voce non installare?
<glpiana> aviator13, lubuntu
<glpiana> grio75, non ci sono spunte quando avvii il pc con dentro il dvd
<glpiana> grio75, comincio a pensare che tu lo stia avviando da windows
<aviator13> ma quale versione?
<grio75> no certo, come dicevo, mi fa scegliere in che lingua voglio ubuntu...e poi se lo voglio installare e cosa...
<jester-> a meno che installa il soltio tarocco mint & amjorana
<glpiana> aviator13, a tua scelta: 14.04 se lo installi e non hai intenzione di aggiornarlo continuamente, altrimenti 14.10
<daftpunk> apt-get --purge remove docky? va bene questo comando?
<glpiana> grio75, se avvii da dvd e scegli la lingua ti trovi un menu con delle voci, la prima è prova ubuntu senza installare
<aviator13> mi date qualche dritta di come installarlo?ù
<glpiana> daftpunk, io il comando te l'ho scritto. non ti piace? usa il tuo se vuoi
<grio75> appunto..vado con quella
<glpiana> !installazione | aviator13
<ubot-it> aviator13: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> grio75, sì, con quella il sistema si avvia e vedi se funziona sul tuo hardware. se tutto va liscio, sul desktop trovi il programma per procedere con l'installazione
<grio75> ci provo subito grazie 1000!
<pindol> glpiana, sono entrato in live,ho collegato un hard disk esterno,ma se provo a copiare i miei documenti mi dice:non posso copiare perche non hai i permessi to create it in the destination!
<jester-> pindol: sudo nautilus
<glpiana> pindol, oki, apri un terminale e scrivi: ls /media
<daftpunk> ahahhah non ti arrabbiare glpiana! :) Sto cercando di imparare a poco a poco...
<glpiana> jester-, glielo facevo più elegante, così non ha problemi di permessi
<glpiana> daftpunk, "remove --purge" e "purge" fanno la stessa cosa. il secondo con meno caratteri
<jester-> glpiana: vai  col vestito bello
<glpiana> lol
<daftpunk> grazie...ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose ;)
<pindol> glpiana, risposta:cdrom ubuntu
<glpiana> pindol, ls /media/ubuntu
<pindol> glpiana, risposta una fila lunga di numeri e lettere
<glpiana> pindol, e non puoi copiarli qui o su pastebin? non fare il misterioso
<ExPBoy> sarà un IBAN?
<pindol> glpiana, prontissimo
<glpiana> !paste | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ExPBoy, probabile :D
<ExPBoy> :)
<pindol> glpiana, 9fe4075f-9bb5-4381-a153-1c01f58c3bb1 dcc1eb54-4c50-4d25-aa70-09bd5c70eba9
<glpiana> pindol, scrivi: whoami                e dimmi cosa esce
<pindol> glpiana, ubuntu
<glpiana> pindol, scrivi: sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu 9fe4075f-9bb5-4381-a153-1c01f58c3bb1
<glpiana> pindol, poi scrivi: sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu dcc1eb54-4c50-4d25-aa70-09bd5c70eba9
<pindol> glpiana, vado a prendere una chiavetta per copiare e incollare
<aviator13> potete darmi una mano tramite teamviewer?
<glpiana> pindol, mi stai pigliando in giro?
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> pindol, hai detto che non potevi copiare i file. come pretendevi di farlo senza inserire il supporto?
<glpiana> aviator13, no, non è politica di questo sistema di supporto. se hai un problema lo esponi e si cerca, a parole ,di aiutarti
<aviator13> non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul mio presario 900
<pindol> glpiana, provo con una chiavetta a copiare i tuoi comandi e poi inserirli sul terminale dell'altro pc
<aviator13> e un problema di ram per caso?
<glpiana> pindol, collegarsi col pc in questione?
<jester-> aviator13: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di scriverla?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | aviator13
<ubot-it> aviator13: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> !md5sum | aviator13
<ubot-it> aviator13: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pindol> glpiana, collegarsi come?
<glpiana> aviator13, se non dai altre informazioni possiamo solo tirare a indovinare. io prvo: no non è un problema di ram
<glpiana> pindol, non ho intenzione di perdere tempo a farmi coglionare. ciao
<aviator13> guarda io ieri ho scaricato linux usb creator ma non ho combinato nulla
<pindol> glpiana, ha ho capito mi collego a internet e poi apro xchat glpiana sei fuori strada!!!!nessuno ti vuole prendere in giro
<jester-> aviator13: cioè?
<glpiana> pindol, e allora dai, collegati con quel pc, che altrimenti non se ne esce
<pindol> glpiana, ma proprio è una delle mie ultime intenzioni vista la vostra disponibilità ad aiutare le persone in difficoltà
<aviator13> mi diceva che certi parametri erano errati
<jester-> aviator13: parametri di cosa
<aviator13> quando parte virtual box nei parametri di sistema che si devono impostare mi dava gia degli errori in partenza
<jester-> aviator13: che centra vbox
<glpiana> aviator13, virtualbox?
<aviator13> io ne capisco poco ho nulla
<glpiana> aviator13, dai, su, virtualbox serve a virtualizzare sistemi operativi. cosa c'entra con la tua installazione?
<Guest31411> salve ho un problema con l' istallazione di ubuntu, lo scarico, metto su dvd, ma ogni volta che eseguo il riavvio mi viene ignorato totalmente e mi ricompare il desktop come prima
<aviator13> dovresti darmi tu una mano ad installare linux sul mio pc
<jester-> aviator13: installazione standard è un conto in virtulabox un altro conto
<aviator13> per questo cercavo una mano tramite teamviewer
<jester-> Guest31411: scommettiamo che hai copiato la iso tal quale sul dvd?
<jester-> o non hai settato boot da cdrom
<aviator13> tutto questo lo fatto
<glpiana> Guest31411, devi impostare sul bios il supporto da cui deve leggere, nel tuo caso il lettore dvd
<jester-> [10:32:28] <jester-> aviator13: installazione standard è un conto in virtulabox un altro conto
<aviator13> o anche masterizzato l'immagine iso
<jester-> aviator13: se installi in vbox non serve il cd
<Guest31411> l'ho fatto, metto il lettore prima dell' hard disk, eseguo ancora il riavvio ma niente..
<jester-> si usa la iso direttamente
<glpiana> aviator13, hai masterizzato la iso sul dvd? accendi il computer con il dvd nel lettore
<glpiana> Guest31411, ascolta jester-
<jester-> Guest31411: guarda nel cd cosa c'è
<aviator13> anche perche nel boot non c'è l opzione ub
<tonio> ciao
<jester-> aviator13: dai la vaga sensazione del troll
<glpiana> vaga? lol
<tonio> vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu usare per un pc con 1 gb di ram
<jester-> eheheh
<glpiana> tonio, lubuntu
<aviator13> adesso ho finito di scaricare ubuntu 14.04
<aviator13> ma quale troll
<glpiana> aviator13, se il tuo pc non fa avvio da usb devi preparare il dvd
<tonio> glpiana mi consigli lubuntu
<glpiana> !iso | aviator13
<ubot-it> aviator13: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> glpiana: pare sia arrivato il pulman carico di... sarà qualche scolaresca pirla con l'ora a vuoto
<glpiana> jester-, già. poi col maltempo molti saranno a casa ad annoiarsi ed eccoli qui
<aviator13> Un troll nel gergo di internet e in particolare delle comunità virtuali è una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli anim
<Guest31411> jester- il dvd era vuoto, ho scaricato ubuntu e ce l' ho masterizzato sopra!
<glpiana> !chat | aviator13
<ubot-it> aviator13: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonio> grazie
<jester-> eh roma & co sono bloccate per cm 3 di acqua
<jester-> Guest31411: guarda cosa c'è adesso nel dvd in questione
<pindol> glpiana, non risco ad installare xchat sul pc in questione, anche perche entrando da live mi ha impostato la tastiera in inglese e non trovo i tasti che mi servono.Oggi non è decisamente la giornata giusta!! e parlo per me medesimo non vorrei essere frainteso, cosa che è sempre dietro l'angolo comunicando per chat.Grazie della tua ( vostra) disponibilità,ci risentiamo un'altro giorno.Grazie ancora rispetto moltissimo il vostro lavoro!!!!
<aviator13> ma e possibile che il mio lettore dvd non formatti?
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> pindol: poi sta tutto nel soft center
<Guest31411> jester- l' ho inserito ora e mi compare esattamente unità dvd rw (D:) install ubuntu
<jester-> e fai col mouse che se ne frega dlela lingua
<jester-> Guest31411: e 4 cosa c'è sul dvd
<pindol> jester-, grazie, ma oltre tutto sono collegato con una chiavetta che non va neanche a pedate
<glpiana> pindol, puoi usare la chat sul browser
<Guest31411> ubuntu 12.04 a 64 bit scaricato dal sito..
<jester-> pindol: quando devi pisciare avvisa
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> Guest31411: se su dvd vedi delle cartelle e non la iso il problema è che non avvia il cdrom al boot
<Guest31411> jester- no..se ci clicco mi compare il menu di installazione: prova e installa o ulteriori informazioni
<Guest31411> jester- non riesco a vedere altro..
<jester-> Guest31411: ci clicchi dove
<jester-> sull'ombelico ?
<glpiana> lol
<ExPBoy> hihi
<glpiana> aviator13, se è un lettore legge, se è un masterizzatore legge e scrive
<Guest31411> jester- ahahahha appena inserisco il cd, mi compare su dispositivi e unità..unità dvd ecc.
<jester-> Guest31411: lo inserisci da dove
<Guest31411> jester- dal lettore!!! è un dvd comunque..
<jester-> Guest31411: quindi vedi cartelle sul dvd
<jester-> o no
<Guest31411> jester- no, mi fa vedere solo l' icona per istallare ubuntu
<Guest31411> ma non è una cartella
<jester-> Guest31411:  sai che trolli male
<Guest31411> nono scusa!! è una cartella
<Guest31411> sono andato su apri invece che installa e ora vedo tutte le cartelle
<Guest31411> e mi dice file attualmente su disco 14
<grio75> Salve, sono tornato, ho provato a seguire il consiglio che mi avete dato prima ma ho provato Lubuntu senza installarlo nel mio vecchio portatile e come al solito la schermata di carico si blocca e non da più segni di vita...
<glpiana> grio75, hai preso la 14.04?
<Guest31411> jester- cosa faccio ora?
<grio75> ho scaricato la 14.10
<grio75> quella che ho trovato qui...
<grio75> avete qualche idea?
<alessandroalb> buongiorno a tutti
<pindol> glpiana, non risco ad installare xchat sul pc in questione, anche perche entrando da live mi ha impostato la tastiera in inglese e non trovo i tasti che mi servono.Oggi non è decisamente la giornata giusta!! e parlo per me medesimo non vorrei essere frainteso, cosa che è sempre dietro l'angolo comunicando per chat.Grazie della tua ( vostra) disponibilità,ci risentiamo un'altro giorno.Grazie ancora e credetemi rispetto moltissimo il vostro lavoro!!!!
<alessandroalb> ho un problemino su ubuntu 12-04 32 bit + gnome shell, qualcuno può darmi una mano ?
<jester-> !dettagli | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alessandroalb> ok
<daftpunk> ragazzi...la stringa per installare l'ultima versione di wine da terminale?
<grio75> ...mi sa che mi devo rassegnare e rimanere con il mio cacchio di windows xp 16bit a sto punto....
<glpiana> daftpunk, sudo apt-get install wine
<glpiana> daftpunk, l'ultima di wine nei repo ufficiali. qui non c'è supporto ad altre versioni
<glpiana> grio75, puoi provare a scaricare la 12.04, magari più compatibile con hardware datato
<daftpunk> dò il comando che mi hai dato tu glpiana!
<fra95m> ciao ragazzi, ho scaricato ubuntu 12.04 ma sul dvd mi compare una serie di cartelle, apro l' ultima che è un applicazione, wubi, e si apre il menu di ubuntu con prova e installa o ulteriori informazioni, ma ogni volta che lo riavvio non succede niente e mi riporta sul desktop di windows
<jester-> emagari a 32 bit visto che hai winzoz a 16, se va su è un progresso
<alessandroalb> jester- :  ho avuto lo stesso identico problema qualche settimana fa su un altro pc. Il problema è, un utente ha spento il pc ieri sera, questa mattina dopo aver immesso utente e password di login, gnome shell presenta lo sfondo scelto ma nulla di più, nessun bottone in alto a sinistra o a destra
<glpiana> fra95m, lascia paerdere wubi
<jester-> !installazione | fra95m
<ubot-it> fra95m: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<grio75> glpiana, per caso hai un link sotto mano da cui posso scaricarla?...grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> fra95m, avvia il pc con il dvd nel lettore, scegli sul bios il lettore come device di partenza e rpova il sistema
<glpiana> !release | grio75
<ubot-it> grio75: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<alessandroalb> jester- : se invece si logga con gnome senza effetti grafici, funziona, entra e lavora
<fra95m> grazie!! ora provo..
<grio75> glpiana thanks!
<jester-> alessandroalb: mettere un un ambiente desktop piu affidabile?
<jester-> alessandroalb: se hai gnome normale uas quello
<jester-> usa
<alessandroalb> jester- : beh sai, lo utilizzo ormai da 2 anni, sono molto soddisfatto, e anche gli utenti, è molto smart a detta loro e anche secondo me
<glpiana> alessandroalb, sa di problema di scheda video. hai toccato i driver?
<glpiana> alessandroalb, se entri come guest hai lo stesso problema
<glpiana> ?
<alessandroalb> glpiana : nessuna aggiornamento o installazioni strane, di botto così. Se entro con Gome senza effetti grafici, entra senza problemi
<jester-> sarà qualche estensione installata che fa casino
<glpiana> alessandroalb, se entri come guest hai lo stesso problema?
<alessandroalb> glpiana, jester- : nessuna estensione installata, sono sistemi puliti puliti
<jester-> non mi fiderei di un ambiente desktop che installa roba da browser
<alessandroalb> glpiana : se entro con lo stesso utente + gnome senza effetti funziona
<glpiana> alessandroalb, rispondimi senza girare intorno per cortesia
<jester-> alessandroalb: fai u sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install e un apt-get dist-upgrade se non torna a posto non so dirti come resettarlo
<alessandroalb> jester- : ok, ci provo
<glpiana> e il guest non lo considera, vabbè
<jester-> alessandroalb: ma siccome la macumba non funza per essere a bottane qualcuno ce l'ha portato
<alessandroalb> glpiana : se entro come guest + gnome shelll, funziona
<alessandroalb> glpiana : scusa ma stavo verificando
<glpiana> alessandroalb, allora non serve fare la roba che ti ha detto jester-
<glpiana> alessandroalb, devi al massimo resettare gnome shell
<alessandroalb> glpiana : ok
<alessandroalb> glpiana : come faccio ?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> non so se funzica anche per gnome shell
<alessandroalb> glpiana : ok, ci provo subito
<Sakshin> buongiorno
<alessandroalb> glpiana : ubo-it mi ha snocciolato alcune istruzioni appena mi hai scritto, e cioè :  Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione. Fatto, ora la sessione si apre, ovviamente dovrò ripristinare le personalizzazioni
<jester-> alessandroalb: ovvio
<Sakshin> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi i pacchetti necessari avere i servizi di rete ? grazie.
<alessandroalb> jester- : scusate, ma non sono proprio un esperto, ma piano piano ...
<jester-> Sakshin: quali? per internet ci sono gia di serie
<Sakshin> ho installato la versione minimal
<jester-> Sakshin: e chatti da li?
<Sakshin> su un notebook che ha scheda di rete bruciata, per risolvere ho usato un adattatore usb/rete
<jester-> Sakshin: e chatti da li? o da altro pc
<Sakshin> noora sono da un altro pc
<jester-> Sakshin: controlla se c'è network-manager
<jester-> le relative gui variano a seconda dell'ambiente grafico che installi
<jester-> e sono gia di serie installandolo
<Sakshin> jester: la cosa strana e che ieri girando in rete ho installato proprio  network- manager per gnone ( usando   io gnome ) e tutto funzionava bene
<Sakshin> poi stamane riaccendo
<Sakshin> e ho lo stesso problema
<Sakshin> anche se network risulta installato
<jester-> Sakshin: hai installato un ambiente grafico?
<Sakshin> jester-:  si, gnome shell
<jester-> Sakshin: dovrebbe avere la configurazione rete
<jester-> circa network-manager-gnome
<jester-> e avere l'icona rete sulla barra se shell ne ha una
<Sakshin> si ora si
<Sakshin> perchè ho reistallato network
<jester-> Sakshin: quindi da li se vedee la rete ti colleghi
<jester-> Sakshin: va messo in applicazioni avvio
<jester-> se no lo ha messo di defualt
<jester-> ma non so come si chiama la strnga
<Sakshin> ahh ecco , giusto l'avvio .)
<jester-> Sakshin: forse nm-applet o giu di li
<Sakshin> controllo dai processi in esecuzione :)
<maxxs55> buon giorno a tutti persiste sempre il mio problema jester qualche altra soluzione ho fatto quello che mi hai detto disistallato e reistallato le guet e exstenzion e reistallate da orache ma nulla di positivo grazie
<jester-> Sakshin: controlla con ps -e
<maxxs55> per gli altri che sono in linea il mio problema e che wuindos in virtualbox non mi funziona usb pennette e stampante da wuindos
<Sakshin> jester-: NetworkManager potrebbe essere?
<jester-> Sakshin: nm-applett non c'è?
<jester-> Sakshin: penso nm-applet
<Sakshin> jester-: non lo vedo , l unico è NetworkManager
<krabador> maxxs55, hai scaricato  VirtualBox extension pack
<glpiana> maxxs55, che versione di vbox hai?
<jester-> maxxs55: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads  è da ieri che te lo si dice
<tegolauzz> ciao sto cercando di istallare ubuntu ma mi sono accorto che nel bios non c'è l'opzione usb ma invece c'è ce quella cd rom e uguale se metto il dvd
<maxxs55> si le ho scaricate
<jester-> tegolauzz: precciso
<glpiana> maxxs55, che versione di vbox hai?
<jester-> maxxs55: della vesione giusta? [11:36:17] <glpiana> maxxs55, che versione di vbox hai?
<studio-user146> salve a tutti
<tegolauzz> allora
<studio-user146> cìè qualcuno che usa ubuntu o ubuntu studio per fini audiofili?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | studio-user146
<ubot-it> studio-user146: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxxs55> versione 4.3.10 di virtualbox
<studio-user146> bene
<jester-> maxxs55:  dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<glpiana> maxxs55, anzitutto io aggiornerei all'ultima versione https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<studio-user146> vorrei configurare il mio pc in dual boot con win 7
<studio-user146> ma non ci riesco
<glpiana> !installazione | studio-user146
<ubot-it> studio-user146: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> maxxs55: su oracle no ci sono le exstension per la tua versione
<jester-> del tanto che è giovane
<glpiana> studio-user146, anche se non capisco che c'entrino i fini audiofili con l'installazione
<maxxs55> ho scaricato la piu recente su oracle
<maxxs55> visto che la mia non cera
<tegolauzz> allora se nel boot l'avvio e con cd rom con il dvd gira uguale
<tegolauzz> ?
<studio-user146> perchè finchè non riesco ad installarlo......
<glpiana> maxxs55, la più recente è la 4.3.18
<studio-user146> alcune domande credo che nella live version non abbiano risposta
<maxxs55> su oracle ho scaricato la 4.2
<glpiana> maxxs55, la più recente è la 4.3.18
<maxxs55> quindi che devo fare??
<glpiana> maxxs55, come si sta cercando di farti capire, devi scaricare l'ultima versione dal sito oracle
<glpiana> -.-
<tegolauzz> nessuno risponde alla mie questioni
<jester-> maxxs55: la prima in lista https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads clicca i386 o amd64 a seconda del tuo sistema
<maxxs55> da terminale riesco
<glpiana> tegolauzz, ti è stata data risposta 5 minuti fa
<tegolauzz> e quale che non lo vista?
<studio-user146> secondo quesito ......ho fatto chiavetta usb....
<glpiana> tegolauzz, ti è stato detto che cd o dvd è lo stesso
<alessandroalb> grazie a tutti, mi scollego
<tegolauzz> grazie amico
<glpiana> alessandroalb, hai risolto?
<jester-> maxxs55: il terminale quando avrai scaricato il file e dopo aver rimosso la versione installata
<studio-user146> se lancio wubi dalla chiavetta....
<glpiana> studio-user146, lascia perdere qubi
<glpiana> *wbui
<jester-> studio-user146: lasa sta wubi
<alessandroalb> glpiana : sì, ho resettato gnome, ora sistemo le personalizzazioni, grazie
<jester-> maxxs55: hai sistema a 32 o 64bit
<glpiana> alessandroalb, bene
<maxxs55> cosi devo reistallare pure windos perdo tutto
<studio-user146> ok allora......sotto windows 7 ho creato una partizione di 100 Gb non allocata
<alessandroalb> grazie ancora a tutti
<alessandroalb> bye
<studio-user146> ma l'installer di ubuntu non la vede
<jester-> maxxs55: la virtuale rimane dodrai installare le ext ele guest
<maxxs55> a 64 bit
<jester-> maxxs55: o ti tieni la'ttuale mutilata
<studio-user146> sapete perchè?
<jester-> maxxs55: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.18-96516~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<maxxs55> sto scaricando la prima a 64 bit
<glpiana> maxxs55, non devi reinstallare windows, da dove esce sta teoria?
<jester-> maxxs55: sudo dpkg purge virtualbox
<jester-> maxxs55: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox
<studio-user146> io attualmente ho tutte le configurazioni per ascoltare hd music su win7
<maxxs55> fatto scaricata
<jester-> maxxs55: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox
<glpiana> studio-user146, l'installatore vede il disco almeno?
<studio-user146> vorrei provare su ubuntu studio
<jester-> maxxs55: poi doppio click sul deb che hai scaricaro
<studio-user146> si ma lo vede di 500 gb
<maxxs55> ok
<glpiana> studio-user146, è un disco da 500 giga almeno?
<studio-user146> dove la becco io lìallocazione
<maxxs55> mi sta aprendo ubuntu soft senter
<studio-user146> si
<glpiana> studio-user146, e non vede nessuna partizione?
<studio-user146> no
<studio-user146> glpiana no
<maxxs55> mi dice conflitto
<maxxs55> con la iso
<glpiana> studio-user146, torna su windows e leva l'avvio rapido. poi riprova
<glpiana> !image | maxxs55
<ubot-it> maxxs55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<studio-user146> su  bios?
<studio-user146> glpiana su bios?
<maxxs55> mi dice conflitto guet addition iso
<Sakshin> come imosto NetworkManager all'avvio?
<glpiana> studio-user146, no, su windows
<Sakshin> *imposto
<studio-user146> glpiana come si fa?
<jester-> maxxs55: ??
<studio-user146> scusa l'imbranataggine
<jester-> maxxs55: hai installato il deb?
<maxxs55> mi dice conflitto guet addition iso
<maxxs55> non me lo fa istallare
<jester-> maxxs55: tollgi le ciofeche cha hai messo dal center
<jester-> maxxs55: fa vedere l'errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !oaste | maxxs55
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'oaste'
<maxxs55> ok
<jester-> !paste | maxxs55
<ubot-it> maxxs55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxxs55> tolgo le gues addiition
<Sakshin> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come impostare l'avvio automatico ?
<jester->  Sakshin pannello di controllo avvio
<Sakshin> non c'è :(
<jester-> Sakshin: è sconsigliato se si incricca light dm avrai un sistema inservibile
<studio-user146> glpiana scusa io ho utilizzato la tua guida ma mi intoppo subito ....
<jester-> Sakshin: impostazioni si sistema da qualche parte
<Sakshin> jester-:  non ho light ma GDM
<jester-> Sakshin: le istess
<jester-> se ti si incricca il login so cazzi
<Sakshin> reistallerò :) come si dice chi nonrisica non rosica:)
<ExPBoy> si ma che utilità ha?
<maxxs55> adesso mi dice il pacchetto virtualbox viola
<jester-> certo, noi abbiamo il dovere di avvisare che se lo prendi allà po farl male
<maxxs55> il pacchetto esistente
<jester-> maxxs55: se non segui è tempo perso
<krabador> maxxs55 è della fiorentina
<maxxs55> adesso mi dice che il pacchetto di virtualbox viola lesistente e non me lo fa istallare
<glpiana> studio-user146, prima di tentare l'installazione devi disabilitare l'avvio rapido di windows
<jester-> maxxs55: ai detto di averlo rimosso
<jester-> [11:47:28] <jester-> maxxs55: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox
<maxxs55> si prima le guest addition ora devo rimuovere virtualbox
<jester-> [11:47:28] <jester-> maxxs55: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox
<jester-> un quarto d'ora fa
<maxxs55> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto virtualbox (--purge):
<maxxs55>  problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile
<maxxs55> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<maxxs55>  virtualbox
<jester-> fai vere l'errore
<jester-> vedere
<glpiana> !paste | maxxs55
<ubot-it> maxxs55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> maxxs55: stiamo rubando tempo al nostro lavoro
<maxxs55> te lo messo esrrore
<jester-> se fai cosi è u ottimo sistema per essere ignorato
<jester-> maxxs55: copia incolla da terminale al paste
<studio-user146> glpiana non so come si fa!!!
<krabador> e allora dillo
<studio-user146> glpiana se me lo spieghi!!
<jester-> glpiana: chissà se quando esce con la tipa ti chiama
<glpiana> studio-user146, nemmeno io. mai avuto windows 7. comunque è quello che blocca il disco e non permette all'installaer di ubutnu di metterci mano
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<jester-> maxxs55: e anche dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<maxxs55> i  unity-scope-virtualbox                                0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1                         all          VirtualBox scope for Unity
<maxxs55> pi  virtualbox                                            4.3.10-dfsg-1                                       amd64        x86 virtualization solution - base binaries
<maxxs55> ii  virtualbox-dkms                                       4.3.10-dfsg-1                                       all          x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms
<maxxs55> ii  virtualbox-qt                                         4.3.10-dfsg-1                                       amd64        x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface
<maxxs55> panda@panda-1215B-1215B:~$
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> madu
<jester-> maxxs55: eddai
<maxxs55> cosa e successo
<ExPBoy> piove
<jester-> maxxs55: è successo che devi usare pastebine
<maxxs55> ok scusa
<jester-> e leggere quello che ti si scrive che la prossima volta il bot ti banna
<maxxs55> ok
<jester-> maxxs55: vai avanto cosi da qualche giorno
<maxxs55> scusa e che per me e la prima votla qui
<maxxs55> non so usare il paste
<jester-> maxxs55: sudo dpkg --purge unity-scope-virtualbox  virtualbox-dkms virtualbox virtualbox-qt
<jester-> maxxs55: incolla la stringa nel terminale
<maxxs55> do questo comando
<jester-> maxxs55: prova a dirlo a voce
<maxxs55> ok sta rimuovendo
<maxxs55> fatto
<jester-> doppio click sul file scaricato
<jester-> se chiede licenza approva e pure se chide per il gruppo
<maxxs55> ok
<maxxs55> lo sta istallando
<maxxs55> finalmente
<jester-> maxxs55: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<jester-> maxxs55: poi vai sul fole e col destro-->apri con-->virtualbox
<maxxs55> sto facendo laltro download
<jester-> di cosa
<jester-> maxxs55: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack  ??
<maxxs55> si
<jester-> maxxs55: poi vai sul file e col destro-->apri con-->virtualbox
<maxxs55> appena virtualbox e istallato
<jester-> poi apri winz e installi le guest  NON DA SOFT CENTER
<maxxs55> aspetta se no mi perdo
<maxxs55> tutto sto caos sai perche  perche ce un programma per i bambini disabili che gira solo con windos e mia moglie mi sta facendo impazzire io windos non lo sopporto
<jester-> maxxs55: tutto il caso risolto in 3 minuti solo perchè vai per i cazzi tuoi
<jester-> maxxs55: e winz serve sempre visto che linux non è sostitutivo ma alternativo, se compri la moto e rottami la macchina se poi piove ti bagni
<gelatina63> Salve, io ho installato XUBUNTU 14.04, e dopo vari tentativi e prove, ho capito che la scheda audio non funziona, quindi ho acquistato una s,a. esterna, ma non riesco ad istallarla! Mi aiutate per favore?
<jester-> gelatina63: in impostazioni audio la rileva?
<jester-> canale uscita
<glpiana> gelatina63, hai acquistato una scheda audio dopo aver controllato che fosse supportata da ubuntu, vero?
<gelatina63> rileva solo la cam
<maxxs55> jester fatto
<jester-> gelatina63: allora non è compatibile
<jester-> e se non ha i driver linux allegati la va no
<maxxs55> le estenzioni non me li fa aprire con virtualbox
<maxxs55> mi dice apri
<gelatina63> ma sulla scatola c'è scritto che va con tuitti i sistemi operativi, compreso linux
<glpiana> gelatina63, installa il pacchetto pavucontrol
<jester-> maxxs55: [12:14:33] <jester-> maxxs55: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<gelatina63> come
<jester-> [12:14:56] <jester-> maxxs55: poi vai sul file e col destro-->apri con-->virtualbox
<glpiana> gelatina63, come preferisci, ma se vuoi farlo da terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<maxxs55> non me lo dice
<jester-> maxxs55: altro
<maxxs55> ape devo aprire la macchina virtuale
<jester-> maxxs55:  e vai in /usr/bin/ e su virtulabox
<gelatina63> mi dice che è alla versione più recente
<glpiana> gelatina63, allora aprilo, lo trovi tra i programmi sotto multimedia
<gelatina63> ma una cosa strana è che giorni fa quando facevo delle prove ad un certo punto ha funzionato per un attimo
<glpiana> maxxs55, non devi aprire nessuna macchina virtuale. devi prima installare le extension
<glpiana> gelatina63, vabbè, quando hai vogli apoi ne riparliamo
<maxxs55> si mas non mi dice apri con virtualbox
<jester-> maxxs55: apri con
<jester-> nella lista c'è box?
<maxxs55> apri cartella
<maxxs55> solo questro
<jester-> maxxs55: clisk destro sul file sacricato
<maxxs55> si
<jester-> maxxs55: fallo da virtualbox menu file
<maxxs55> ok
<jester-> sfoglia e vai a piare il file
<gelatina63> scusa ma tra i multimedia non c'è scritto pavucontrol...
<glpiana> gelatina63, allora nel terminale scrivi: pavucontrol
<jester-> maxxs55: menu file file preferenze estensioni
<gelatina63> mi ha aperto la regolazione del volumwe....come lo devo impostare
<glpiana> gelatina63, prendi una shcermata e postala
<glpiana> !image | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> gelatina63: tato stamp
<jester-> tasto*
<maxxs55> fatto istallato era doppio clic
<maxxs55> sul file
<maxxs55> ora che faccio
<gelatina63> l'ho caricata dove hai scritto!
<jester-> maxxs55: apri winzoz
<maxxs55> che e
<glpiana> gelatina63, devi darci il link alla pagina
<glpiana> maxxs55, la macchina virtuale con windows
<maxxs55> ok
<jester-> maxxs55: winzoz=uindos
<maxxs55> e aperta
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/zz28uHR
<glpiana> maxxs55, l'ha avviata prima di avere installato l'extension?
<jester-> glpiana: digli come installare le guest che a me fanno male le gengive
<glpiana> gelatina63, spostati su "uscite"
<maxxs55> no nella procedura di istallazione del deb me laveva gia istallata
<gelatina63> fatto
<glpiana> maxxs55, per favore, rileggi quello che ti ho chiesto e rispondi di conseguenza
<glpiana> gelatina63, prendi un'altra schermata
<maxxs55> scusa ma come le istallo le guest
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/j0DkMuP
<glpiana> maxxs55,  cortesemente, rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto
<maxxs55> si
<glpiana> gelatina63, clicca sulla freccina di fianco alla voce advanced e dimmi cosa appare
<maxxs55> ti ho risposto glpiana
<gelatina63> non è abilitato
<glpiana> maxxs55, provo a richiedertelo: hai avviato la macchina virtuale prima di installare l'extension pack?
<maxxs55> si
<glpiana> gelatina63, facciamo così, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> maxxs55, allora chiudi la macchina virtuale, chiudi virtalbox, poi riapri virtualbox e riavvia la macchina virtuale
<gelatina63> non mi da niente
<glpiana> gelatina63, ti da errore?
<gelatina63> no, non scrive niente dopèo l'invio
<gelatina63> che faccio
<glpiana> gelatina63, e ti ridà il prompt?
<maxxs55> fatto riavviato
<gelatina63> no
<glpiana> gelatina63, qualcosa non va, dovrebbe aprirsi il mixer o darti errore
<jester-> sa di sistema nu poco cannibalizzato
<glpiana> maxxs55, adesso se windows è aperto, dalla menu della dinestra della macchia virtuale installa le guest addition (dospositivi)
<glpiana> +gepremi ctrl+x nel terminale
<glpiana> gelatina63, premi ctrl+x nel terminale
<maxxs55> non mi dice istalla ma inserici limmagine cd delle gues addition
<glpiana> maxxs55, eh, fallo
<maxxs55> fatto ma non parte niente
<glpiana> poi windows ti farà installare le guest addition. segui bene la procedura
<gelatina63> ^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X^X
<gelatina63> mi da tutte x con^ prima
<glpiana> maxxs55, e apri eplora risorse e avvialo da lì
<glpiana> gelatina63, apri un altro terminale
<gelatina63> e ridigito quello che mi hai detto prima?
<glpiana> gelatina63, no
<glpiana> gelatina63, scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> gelatina63, e anche lsusb
<glpiana> e metti entramibi gli output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxxs55> esplora risorse dove li trovo
<jester-> maxxs55: il filemanager di winz
<glpiana> maxxs55, sei nuovo anche di windows?
<jester-> quello che usi per vedere i file e vai nel cd
<Pietro> buongiorno a tutti!! qualcuno ha tempo da dedicarmi???
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Pietro
<ubot-it> Pietro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxxs55> si son nuovo
<gelatina63> fatto....
<Pietro> ciaoo, allora ho da poco cambiato router perchè mi sono trasferito, e da quando sono qui il pc non si connette piu
<jester-> Pietro: stesso sistema?
<jester-> Pietro: il rutter naturalmente è wifi?
<Pietro> si
<Pietro> ora sono attaccato col cavo
<jester-> Pietro: e la wifi compare nell'icona di rete?
<Pietro> si
<jester-> Pietro: e se la fai connettere che succede
<jester-> Pietro: ti chiede una pass?
<gelatina63> gipiana....io ho fatto paste!
<Pietro> si, inserita
<Pietro> ci prova a connettersi
<jester-> Pietro: pass giusta?
<Pietro> yes
<jester-> sicuro?
<Pietro> ho inserito la stessa sul cellulare e funziona
<maxxs55> non trovo istalla guest
<jester-> Pietro: per rpva entra nel rutter e disattiva la protezione
<glpiana> gelatina63, il link
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850709/
<glpiana> maxxs55, hai trovato il file manager?
<glpiana> maxxs55, e hai trovato il cd=
<glpiana> ?
<maxxs55> no
<jester-> Pietro: se prima con altro rutter si connetteva il problema, per logica. è il nuovo rutter
<glpiana> maxxs55, nessuna delle due cose?
<glpiana> gelatina63, sempre nel terminale: uname -a
<maxxs55> no non ho trovato nulla
<glpiana> maxxs55, clicca su start. vedi una voce tipo computer o risorse?
<Pietro> purtroppo no
<maxxs55> si  lo fatto
<maxxs55> ma non ce
<Pietro> perchè abito con altre persone, e tutte riescono a connettersi, il mio cellulare riesce e il mio pc no
<glpiana> maxxs55, non c'è "computer" o altro?
<maxxs55> risorse recenti ma non ce niente
<glpiana> maxxs55, risorse recenti non c'entra
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850786/
<maxxs55> e cosa
<Pietro> jester ho fatto quello che hai detto, stessa cosa, prova a connettersi ma poi niente
<glpiana> gelatina63, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<maxxs55> trovato
<glpiana> maxxs55, allora guarda di fianco allo start. c'è il disegno di una cartella "esplora win7". clicca quello
<Pietro> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<jester-> pietro sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850800/
<jester-> maxxs55: a fianco di start la cartella gialla
<glpiana> gelatina63, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic
<maxxs55> li sta istallando trovato
<Pietro> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8850815/
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850816/
<glpiana> gelatina63, dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Pietro> jester cosa vogliono dire tutti questi unknown
<gelatina63> .......?
<jester-> Pietro: la scheda funza perfetto
<jester-> Pietro: vai in modifca connessioni
<jester-> Pietro: wifi--->modifica-->ipv4
<jester-> Pietro: ma vedo che supporta wpa1 e non 2
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850845/
<jester-> quindi il rutter va messo su wpa e non wpa2
<glpiana> gelatina63, sudo alsa force-reload
<Pietro> mi potresti dire come fare??
<jester-> Pietro: vai in modifca connessioni
<jester-> Pietro: wifi--->modifica-->ipv4
<jester-> dimme se è in dhcp
<Pietro> si
<Pietro> automatico dhcp
<jester-> Pietro: allora devi entrare nel rutter e cambiare le impostazioni wifi
<jester-> Pietro: se togli la protezione si connette la volo
<jester-> Pietro: il pc è anzianotto?
<Pietro> abbastanza
<jester-> eh nato quando wpa2 non c'era
<Pietro> hahaha
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850900/
<Pietro> ascolta, sotto nella voce server dns aggiuntivi ho dei numeri
<Pietro> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> maxxs55: alura?
<glpiana> gelatina63, prova di nuovo con: alsamixer
<maxxs55> si sta riavviando
<jester-> Pietro: toglili, setta dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> Pietro: e mettili in server dns
<jester-> maxxs55: vanno se usb del menga o no
<maxxs55> al riavvio posso inserire la  chiavette usb
<Pietro> senza lo spazio, no ti spiego, ieri me li hanno fatti inserire, impostando impostando solo indirizzi, e mi ha fatto un errore di sistema
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850939/
<jester-> Pietro: separati da virgola
<Pietro> senza spazio giusto??
<glpiana> gelatina63, scrivi: cat /proc/asound/cards
<jester-> Pietro: si
<Pietro> ok fatto, quindi ora dici di togliere la protezione??
<jester-> Pietro: eh giusto per rpva
<jester-> prova
<Pietro> va bien
<jester-> Pietro: se si connette fai mettere in wpa non 2
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850975/
<maxxs55> scusa ma non me lio apre
<maxxs55> uffa
<gelatina63> ......?
<jester-> glpiana: non li apre
<gelatina63> quindi?
<maxxs55> mi dice dispositivo di archiviazione di massa non riuscita
<maxxs55> sempre lo stesso
<jester-> formattala
<gelatina63> che faccio?
<jester-> da esplora destro
<gelatina63> devo rinunciare?
<maxxs55> fatto formattata ma e lo stesso cosi non mi permette neanche di istallare la stampante
<maxxs55> mi da sepre ste errore
<glpiana> gelatina63, riavvia il pc dopo avere scollegato la shceda esterna, poi torna qui senza fare altro
<User4096887> salve ho un asus eee pc 701, quale os dovrei usare? Attualmente ho Android 4.0
<glpiana> User4096887, dipende da cosa devi farci. android non ti è sufficiente?
<ExPBoy> User4096887, sei in un canale di supporto per ubuntu cosa ti si dovrebbe rispondere?
<User4096887> No io vorrei una distro ubuntu o derivata per il lavoro
<glpiana> User4096887, lubutnu
<glpiana> *lubuntu
<ExPBoy> lavoro?
<User4096887> l'ho provato ma il pc non andava molto veloce
<glpiana> User4096887, lubuntu è il più veloce. trai le conclusioni
<ExPBoy> User4096887, se il pc è lento ... c'è poco da fare
<User4096887> ok grazie
<pedar> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<pedar> il mio pc non si vuole connettere wifi,
<pedar> lo rileva ci prova ma poi alla fine non si connette
<maxx55> Grazie a colororo che hanno cercato di autarmi anche se il problema non siamo riusciti a risorverlo Grazie
<pedar> ho gia seguito alcune isturzioni ma niente. qualcuno può dirmi altro??
<glpiana> maxx55, si sono installate le guest addition?
<maxx55> si
<glpiana> pedar, apri un terminale
<glpiana> maxx55, hai riavviato la macchina virtuale?
<pedar> fatto
<glpiana> pedar, scrivi: lspci   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | pedar
<maxx55> si si e riavviata
<ubot-it> pedar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> maxx55, nelle impostazioni dell macchina vistuale le usb seno attive? apri la shceda e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | maxx55
<ubot-it> maxx55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> pedar, su pastebin metti anche l'output di: sudo iwlist scan
<maxx55> si sono attive
<pedar> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851606/
<pedar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851635/
<pedar> scusa ho letto dopo
<glpiana> pedar, la scheda funziona e vede diverse connessioni wifi. qual è il tuo problema?
<pedar> il problema è che il pc rileva il router
<pedar> prova a connettersi
<pedar> e bona, poi si disconnette
<maxx55> glpiana non lo so fare
<glpiana> maxx55, posso vedere una schermata?
<glpiana> premi stamp per prendere la schermata maxx55
<glpiana> !image | maxx55
<ubot-it> maxx55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maxx55> ma di virtuaabox
<pedar> ora sono connesso col cavo, mi sono trasferito in spagna, quando ero a casa mi si connetteva, ora qui non riesce, il mio cellulare si connette, tutti i coinquili anche
<pedar> questo è come se non riuscisse
<pedar> la potenza segnale è al massimo
<glpiana> pedar, quando si disconnette, scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail   e prendi nota. vediamo se da qualche informazione utile
<maxx55> nelle usb di virtual box mi dice rilevate impostazioni non valide
<pedar> ok ti dico dopo
<glpiana> maxx55, perchè non vuoi prendere una shcermata? ti ho detto come fare
<glpiana> maxx55, si cerca di aiutarti, ma anche tu devi venirci incontro
<maxx55> perche non lo so fare
<glpiana> maxx55, ti ho detto di premere il tasto stamp. lo hai fatto?
<glpiana> maxx55, se no è stamp è print screen
<pedar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851709/
<maxx55> e pio
<maxx55> e poi
<glpiana> !image | maxx55
<ubot-it> maxx55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> pedar, dammi l'output di uname -a
<pedar> glpiana ora ti dico, mi fa una cosa nuova, da quando ho fatto le cose che mi ha detto un altro ragazzo, di cambiare le impostazioni del wifi, togliere la protezione, cambiare il dhcl e inserire il numero
<glpiana> maxx55, ti era venuta fuori la maschera per catturare la schermata?
<pedar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851728/
<maxx55> mi sembra di averla fatta
<glpiana> maxx55, allora caricala su uno dei siti indicati
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti problemino mi date una mano ad installare itunes su ubuntu ''
<maxx55> lo caricata
<glpiana> gio_crystal, impossibile
<glpiana> maxx55, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio_crystal> perchè
<glpiana> gio_crystal, perchè si tratta di un programma per mac e per windows, non per ubuntu
<glpiana> !chat | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> pedar, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<maxx55> http://imgur.com/R7mbCdx
<gio_crystal> allora e possibile creare una partizione per avere 2 sistemi operativi ?
<maxx55> e giusto
<glpiana> maxx55, non apre qul link, l'hai copiato a mano e male. fai copia incolla
<glpiana> !installazione | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pedar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851761/
<maxx55> http://imgur.com/R7mbCdx
<glpiana> pedar, prova a riavviare, al menu di grub seleziona la seconda voce e poi prendi la versione del kernel 3.13.0-35
<glpiana> pedar, vedi come si comporta con quello
<maxx55> ho fatto copia e incolla
<glpiana> maxx55, non me la apre
<pedar> scusa ma non l'ho mai fatto, spiegami nel dettaglio
<maxx55> http://imgur.com/cS5aG7q
<pedar> al menu di grub??
<glpiana> pedar, quando avvii il pc vedi un menu per la scelta del sistema operativo?
<maxx55> adesso
<pedar> non esattamente
<glpiana> pedar, o lo vedi o non lo vedi, non ci sono vie di mezzo
<pedar> ma ti dico mi parte direttamente ubuntu
<maxx55> ti ho inviato altro link
<pedar> non scelgo niente
<maxx55> http://imgur.com/cS5aG7q
<glpiana> maxx55, sì, ma non posso aprire nemmeno quello. prova su imageshack.us
<maxx55> ma a me lo apre
<pedar> questo pc nasceva come windows, poi un giorno è impazzito e non è più andato, tramite usb mi hanno messo ubuntu 14.04, ora mi parte direttamente ubuntu senza scelta glpiana
<glpiana> maxx55, clicca su usb
<glpiana> pedar, all'avvio, tieni premuto il tasto shift sinistro fino a quando non ti trovi davanti il menu di grub
<pedar> ok
<pedar> ti dico dopo
<maxx55> http://imgur.com/jEC2Di9
<pedar> grazieee mille!!!
<maxx55> non ci riesco
<maxx55> grazie  a tutti
<glpiana> maxx55, a fare cosa non riesci?
<ExPBoy> a cliccare?
<maxx55> a mandarti limmagine
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> maxx55, devi cliccare sulla voce USb delle varie voci a sinistra, dove ci sono le impostazioni della macchina virtuale
<maxx55> con usb
<glpiana> maxx55, fa nulla, so già che la finestra è vuota. dimmi che spunte ci sono
<maxx55> si lo cercate ti ho detto che sono tutte attive tranne il seriale
<maxx55> ci sono le spunte in tutte
<maxx55> tranne il seriale
<glpiana> maxx55, nella finestra però non vedi elencato nulla
<maxx55> si che le vedo te li dico
<maxx55> qabbilita controller usb e con la spunta
<maxx55> qabbilita controller usb e con la spunta 2.0 senza spunta
<maxx55> ma sono trasparenti non mi permette di modificarli
<maxx55> ci sei glpiana
<glpiana> arrivo
<maxx55> ok
<glpiana> maxx55, http://imagebin.ca/v/1gJMqUU5DfBR
<glpiana> maxx55, questo è come dovrebbe essere per poter usare le usb
<maxx55> non sono cosi
<glpiana> maxx55, chiudi quella finestra, e nella finestra principale di vbox vai su file -> preferenze
<glpiana> quindi, a sinistra, clicca su Estensioni
<maxx55> ce la spunta nella prima ma e traparente mentre la seconda non me la fa cliccare
<glpiana> maxx55, cosa vedi elencato?
<maxx55> me lo a fatto fare aspe che avvio la macchina
<glpiana> maxx55, non devi avviare la macchina
<glpiana> ma cappero
<glpiana> maxx55, schermata di virtualbox, pagina principale
<glpiana> maxx55, quella che ti appare quando apri virtulabox
<maxx55> si si
<glpiana> maxx55, quindi lascia spenta la macchina virtuale
<maxx55> fa acceso la macchina ma ora non me la vede prorio
<maxx55> reistallo il guest
<ExPBoy> :(
<maxx55> ??
<ExPBoy> maxx55, ti si dice di non accendere la macchina
<ExPBoy> e tu vai per i cavoli tuoi
<pedar> glpiana ho fatto come hai detto ma nada
<pedar> ora continua a chiedermi la password
<pedar> la inserisco
<pedar> e me la richiede
<pedar> ti assicuro è giusta
<maxx55> ok spenta
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> maxx55, vai su file -> preferenze
<maxx55> la schermata e come voi mi avete detto
<glpiana> maxx55, vedia sinistra "estensioni"?
<glpiana> pedar, uname -a ti da 3.13.0-35?
<pedar> si generic
<maxx55> ok ci sono
<glpiana> pedar, se non ti fa collegare, riavvia normalmente
<glpiana> maxx55, clicca su Estensioni
<maxx55> ok
<glpiana> a destra sotto attivo cosa vedi?
<pedar> scusami dove??
<maxx55> estenzion pak
<glpiana> pedar, no no, era per maxx55. tu devi riavviare normalmente
<glpiana> maxx55, ti ho chiesto sotto ad "attivo"
<maxx55> 4.3.18
<glpiana> maxx55, non sotto "nome"
<maxx55> si in attivo
<glpiana> maxx55, no, in attivo non c'è il nome e non c'è il numero di versione
<glpiana> maxx55, in attivo ci deve esere una spunta oppure non c'è niente
<maxx55> 4.3.18
<glpiana> maxx55, prendi una schermata per favore
<maxx55> ti scrivo cosa ce in attivo
<glpiana> no, prendi una immagine
<maxx55> dove la metto
<glpiana> maxx55, lo stesso sito di prima va bene, la apro da cellulare
<maxx55> me lo rimandi
<glpiana> !image | maxx55
<ubot-it> maxx55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maxx55> http://imgur.com/XzFu8AQ
<maxx55> fatto la vedi
<glpiana> maxx55, sotto ad "attivo" c'è la spunta, non la versione. apri un terminale
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<glpiana> !paste | maxx55
<ubot-it> maxx55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxx55> fatto vedi cosa mi a dato
<Pedar> glpiana mi dispiace stressarti ma il problema persiste
<glpiana> maxx55, il link
<maxx55> in che senso
<glpiana> Pedar, sì, immaginavo visto che non abbiamo toccato nulla
<maxx55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852238/
<Pedar> che facciamo??
<glpiana> maxx55, daami anche l'output di: lsusb
<maxx55> come faccio
<glpiana> Pedar, non saprei cosa farti fare. con altri rotuer come si comporta?
<Pedar> direi bene
<glpiana> maxx55, nel temrinale scrivi: lsusb     e poi lo copi su pastebin
<glpiana> Pedar, Pedar farebbe pensare a una qualche incompatibilit tra il tuo pc e quel particolare router
<glpiana> Pedar, potresti cambiare qualche parametro sul router
<maxx55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852269/
<glpiana> Pedar, prima ti han fatto togliere la protezione?
<Pedar> si
<Pedar> ma l'ho rimessa
<Pedar> e ora che mi ha fatto mettere il 13.... mi ri è ripristinato
<maxx55> il virtualbox allinizio ce lo in rosso se ti puo servire
<glpiana> Pedar, senza  passwrod adndava o salatava anche lì?
<glpiana> maxx55, chiudi vvirtualbox
<Pedar> non andava
<glpiana> maxx55, torna al terminale e scrivi: ls VirtualBox\ VMs/
<maxx55> ok chiuso
<glpiana> maxx55, vedi elencata la macchina di windows?
<glpiana> Pedar, si collegava e salatava?
<glpiana> *saltava
<Pedar> tnono mai connesso wifi,solo cavo e lo dico proprio alla buona, sembra che non ha la forza di connettersi, e la potenza segnale è al massimo
<maxx55> mi ha dato il nome della macchina virtuale w7
<glpiana> maxx55, bene, ora scrivi: mv .VirtualBox .VirtualBox_bak
<glpiana> maxx55, non ti deve dare output
<maxx55> infatti mi dice che non esiste
<glpiana> maxx55, perchè lo hai dato due volte
<glpiana> maxx55, ora vai a cliccare due volte sul file delle estensioni che ti aveva fatto scaricare jester-
<maxx55> ho messo cosa mi hai detto
<glpiana> maxx55, fermo
<maxx55> ok
<maxx55> che faccio
<glpiana> hai copiato a mano o hai fatto copia e incolla col mio comando?
<Pedar> glpiana nono mai connesso wifi,solo cavo e lo dico proprio alla buona, sembra che non ha la forza di connettersi, e la potenza segnale è al massimo
<maxx55> glpiana che devo fare
<glpiana> maxx55, devi rispondermi: hai copiato a mano o hai fatto copia e incolla col mio comando?
<maxx55> ho fatto copia e incolla
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi: ls .VirtualBox_bak
<maxx55> mv .VirtualBox .VirtualBox_bak
<maxx55> questo o dato
<glpiana> Pedar, dovresti provare a controllare le impostazioni del router. se si connette ad altri router ma al tuo no, il problema sarà di impostazioni. ma non so aiuitarti al riguardo
<maxx55> mi dice che non esiste
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi: ls .VirtualBox_bak
<maxx55> fatto
<glpiana> maxx55, ha elencato qualcosa?
<maxx55> vuoi un paste
<Pedar> ok grazie mille sei stato gentilissim, buona giornata
<glpiana> maxx55, no, dimmi soo se ha elencato qualcosa
<glpiana> Pedar, altrettanto
<maxx55> mi ha detto che file o direct non esiste
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi: ls .VirtualBox
<maxx55> lo stesso non esiste
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi: pwd                     e dimmi cosa esce
<maxx55> hom panda
<maxx55> home/panda
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi: history                e copia su pastebin le ultime 15/20 righe
<maxx55> mi rinvii paste
<glpiana> !paste | maxx55
<ubot-it> maxx55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxx55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852460/
<glpiana> maxx55, scrivi:   ls -la
<maxx55> che devo fare
<maxx55> scritto
<glpiana> mapreri, metti su pastebin
<maxx55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852493/
<glpiana> maxx55, manca l'ultima riga, è incompleta
<maxx55> e quindi
<glpiana> maxx55, non è che hai voglia di copiarla qui? ti ho chiesto un output, non capisco perchè tu me lo debba passare incompleto
<maxx55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852521/
<maxx55> scusa non me ne ero accorto
<glpiana> maxx55, riavvia virtualbox
<glpiana> maxx55, vai su file -> preferenze e poi estensioni. dimmi se è ancora elencata l'estensione
<maxx55> e ancora come prima
<glpiana> maxx55, chiudi lì e controlla se sotto le usb è cambiato qualcosa
<maxx55> no niente
<glpiana> maxx55, boh, non mi torna qualcosa
<maxx55> non so
<maxx55> sono tutte e due cliccati
<maxx55> ma da quando o cliccato la seconda non me li fa vedere piu mi dice nessun dispositivo collegato
<maxx55> avvio la macchina virtuale vedo se va??
<glpiana> maxx55, no, lì di fianco vedi l'iconcina con il +?
<maxx55> isi aggiungi
<glpiana> maxx55, se lo clicchi cosa vedi?
<maxx55> mi da nessun dispositivo doisponibile
<glpiana> maxx55, che cosa vorresti fargli vedere?
<maxx55> pennette ma non di principae importanza la stampante si perche mi serve
<maxx55> ops serve a mia moglie per lavoro
<glpiana> maxx55, e la stampante adesso è connessa?
<maxx55> e lei che mi sta facendo impazzire con sto cavolo di windos
<maxx55> la connetto se vuoi
<glpiana> maxx55, collegala
<glpiana> maxx55, e accendi la macchina virtuale
<maxx55> ti sto rubando un sacco di tempo grazie comunque molto gentile
<ubuntu-studio> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu-studio> perche non riesco ad installare ubuntu con win 7 già installato?
<maxx55> accesa che devo fare glpiana
<ubuntu-studio> le ho provate tutte
<ubuntu-studio> ma non c'è verso
<ubuntu-studio> non mi vede la partizione che creo in win
<glpiana> maxx55, in alto clicca su dispositivi -> dispositivi usb          (la stampante deve essere accesa)
<maxx55> su dipositivi non mi da niente
<maxx55> nessun dipositivo collegato
<glpiana> maxx55, nulla. ora devo andare
<ubuntu-studio> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<ubuntu-studio> vorrei fare il dual boot
<ubuntu-studio> ma tutte le guide che trovo sono uguali e a me non funziano
<maxx55> de togliere user protexion di windos
<maxx55> a me una volta cosi e successo
<ubuntu-studio> e dove lo trovo scusa?
<ubuntu-studio> cioè è una impstazione di win7?
<maxx55> si
<ubuntu-studio> e dove sta?
<maxx55> ma non chiedermi come fare perche non lo so
<maxx55> lo ovato per caso
<maxx55> ops trovato per caso
<ubuntu-studio> e non ti ricordi dove
<maxx55> su  internet
<maxx55> no non mi ricordo
<ubuntu-studio> ok mo vedo se trovo qualcosa
<maxx55> ma cosa ti da
<maxx55> non te lo fa affiancare o non vede la partizione di windos
<ubuntu-studio> nessuna delle due
<maxx55> ma quando gli dai istalla
<maxx55> ubuntu
<ubuntu-studio> non c'è la voce che dice installa a fianco di win 7
<maxx55> si ma te lo dce dopo
<ubuntu-studio> e se vado nella voce manuale
<maxx55> crea partizioni
<ubuntu-studio> non mi vede la partizione creata sotto win7
<ubuntu-studio> vede tutto il disco di 500 gb
<ubuntu-studio> come unallocated
<maxx55> ma tu falla fare a ubuntu in automatico durante istllazione
<maxx55> impossibile
<ubuntu-studio> eppure è così
<ubuntu-studio> sembra impossibile anche a me
<maxx55> durante listallazione di ubuntu in un momento ti dice  se vuoi affiancare a windos
<ubuntu-studio> no.....
<ubuntu-studio> nel bios ho disabilitato tutto
<ubuntu-studio> secure boot
<ubuntu-studio> fast boot
<ubuntu-studio> uefi boot
<maxx55> forse il uefi era
<ubuntu-studio> ma anche con il uefi attivato
<ubuntu-studio> non funzia uguale
<maxx55> guarda non ricordo aspetta qualcuno o prova piu tardi
<maxx55> io ne capisco pochino
<AIDEN> voglio installare ubuntu su notebook ma nn mi avvia l'installazione quando vado sul boot,strano perchè sul fisso va..
<AIDEN> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<maxx55> prova con f8
<maxx55> in avvio
<bbq> buonasera a tutti, ho scaricato un pacchetto icone con nome tipo "esempio_nome.tar.gz".
<bbq> come lo installo?
<LinuxTutorial> decomprimilo
<LinuxTutorial> Poi apri il .deb (che probabilemente c'è all'interno) e dopo di che ti troverai nell ubuntu software center
<LinuxTutorial> clicchi installa e il gioco è fatto.
<gelatina63> ciao, fino alle h 13, sono stata seguita da un vostro collega x la configurazione della scheda audio esterna, che cmq ha dato dei problemi; alla fne di un percorso su terminale, mi ha detto di staccare la USB della s.a. e di riavviare il computer, e di ritornare poi da voi. Chi mi supporta nella, proseguzione???
<gelatina63> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi???
<jester-> gelatina63: glpiana ti aspetòò assai
<gelatina> ciao ragazzi...chi mi aiuta con una scheda audio?
<gelatina> non c'è nessuno in chat....
<dapp0pen> Buonasera a chi c'è
<gelatina> ciao
<dapp0pen> Posso fare una domanda?
<gelatina> ho bisogno di aiuto per una schedA audio usb
<gelatina> si
<dapp0pen> Io invece ho bisogno di capire e sapere come fare a importare i driver proprietari del mio Asus x502ca per Ubuntu 14.10
<dapp0pen> Poichè il programma Driver Manager non riesce a visualizzarne nessuno
<gelatina> anche io sono in attesa di una risposta
<dapp0pen> C'è nessuno che mi può dare una mano per quanto riguarda i driver?
<dapp0pen> C'è nessuno che mi può dare una mano per quanto riguarda i driver?
<jester-> dapp0pen: driver di cosa
<dapp0pen> Vorrei saperlo anche io jester-
<gelatina> ciao jester
<jester-> ciao gelatina glpiana ti aspettava
<jester-> dapp0pen: cioè?
<dapp0pen> Il Driver Manager di Ubuntu non mi fa visualizzare nessun Driver proprietario, jester-
<jester-> dapp0pen: vuol dire che nessun driver proprietario è necessario
<jester-> dapp0pen: il sistema gira bene?
<gelatina> è stata bravissima con me....ma avevo da fare anche altre cose....un marito che reclamava il pranzo, e la casa!!!!
<jester-> gelatina: glpiana è masculo
<dapp0pen> Insomma, ogni tanto la grafica fa i capricci e la connessione Wifi anche, per il resto in teoria va bene, jester-
<jester-> dapp0pen: apri un terminale
<gelatina> va bè.....è uguale!!!!! :)
<jester-> gelatina: eventualemente torna domani mattina che lo trovi
<gelatina> non posso proseguire con te?
<dapp0pen> Done..and? jester-
<jester-> gelatina: io non sono ferrato sull'argomento
<jester-> dapp0pen: lspci e posta l'output nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | dapp0pen
<ubot-it> dapp0pen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gelatina> ok...aspetterò ancora
<jester-> gelatina: era per una scheda audio usb se ricordo bene
<gelatina> avevo voglia di vedere e sentire mio figlio che sta in Australia per lavoro!
<gelatina> si
<dapp0pen> ecco a te jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8854145/
<jester-> gelatina: facile che pina riesca a risolverti con la integrata
<gelatina> in che senso?
<jester-> dapp0pen: hai hw tutto supportato dal kernel, non so se è il caso di installare il driver video proprietario intel, è krabador che conosce i vari titpi
<jester-> gelatina: nel senso quella installata nel pc di serie
<krabador> dapp0pen, di quale ubuntu parliamo?
<gelatina> è andata...rotta!    penso
<jester-> gelatina: è un portatile?
<gelatina> no,fisso e un pò vecchiotto
<dapp0pen> Ehi ciao krabador, parliamo di Utopic Unicorn Ubuntu 14.10 Gnome 3.12.2 Kernel 3.16.0-25-generic
<jester-> gelatina: se la usb non ti funza comprerai una pci linuxdigeribile se la sua è andata
<krabador> allora per il momento il driver che rilascia intel non supporta ancora 14.10
<dapp0pen> Ah e quindi non posso neanche fare un rollback?
<krabador> entro breve lo sarà, aggiornano sempre leggermente dopo
<gelatina> però al riavvio del pc la scheda lampeggia
<krabador> dapp0pen, che problemi ti da il driver di default di ubuntu?
<jester-> gelatina: hai guardato nel bios a vedere se l'audio è abilitato?
<gelatina> come?
<jester-> gelatina: dalle parti di periferiche integrate
<jester-> gelatina: se etra la boot pigiando il tasto canc
<dapp0pen> Non ne sono sicuro, ma sul mio portatile Asus x502ca ho la presenza di 3 Porte USB di cui una 3.0 10x e due 2.0, co alcuni trasferimenti di file non è cosi veloce nè quella 2.0 (che sembra una 1.0) e neanche la 3.0(che sembra una 1.5[?])
<Matt_91> pure a me il wifi va e viene, ma io sono su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> dapp0pen, hai provato differenze dall'installazione ad oggi?
<dapp0pen> krabador: hai provato differenze"
<dapp0pen> krabador: non ho ben capito la domanda
<gelatina> scusa jester, ma in boot ci devo entrare dalla cartella o da terminale?
<krabador> dapp0pen, hai riscontrato differenze , per quanto riguarda l'aspetto di cui stai parlando , dall'installazione, ad oggi
<dapp0pen> krabador: bhe mettendo che l'ho installato neanche una settimana fa, posso dirti che ogni tanto alcune animazioni si buggano causando uno sfarfallio come ad esempio posizionarsi su un'icona della barra applicazioni, aprire l'applicazione e il rettangolo di informazione del nome dell'applicazione lampeggia come se si buggasse
<gelatina> scusate ma qui c'è un temporale e devo spegnere
<gelatina> a domani!!!!
<dapp0pen> krabador: oppure ogni tanto quando inserisco un cavo di rete ethernet non riconosce la rete e devo fare più prove.
<krabador> dapp0pen, per favore, manda sudo lshw ,e pastebin
<dapp0pen> krabador: Ok w8
<dapp0pen> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxx55> buona sera atutti
<dapp0pen> Ecco a te krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8854360/
<krabador> dapp0pen, 32 o 64 bit ?
<dapp0pen> 6168
<dapp0pen> Omg, volevo scrivere 64bit
<maxx55> non so piu che fare con ste usb in virtualbox non funzionano ce nessuche ha qualche altra idea
<krabador> dapp0pen, prova ad installare questo https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<maxx55> e strana la cosa perche il maus funziona
<dapp0pen> Posso sapere prima cosa è? krabador
<krabador> dapp0pen, scarica il pacchetto, apri il terminale nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<krabador> dapp0pen, una volta li dentro , sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> dapp0pen, il driver intel
<Matt_91> maxx55, hai installato le guest addition?
<dapp0pen> krabador: una volta scaricato doppio ClickOn?
<krabador> dapp0pen, non sono arrivate le linee?
<Matt_91> maxx55, e l'extension pack?
<dapp0pen> krabador: ah si pardon ci vedo doppio @_@
<maxx55> si lo messe
<UZio> Ragazzi salve
<krabador> maxx55, una volta installato correttamente vbox, si scarica l'extension pack della versione corrispondente, e vanno attivate nella macchina virtuale
<krabador> nelle impostazioni
<krabador> !ciao | UZio
<ubot-it> UZio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxx55> jester che piana mi anno guidato per un po ma niente  da fare
<UZio> Volevo sapere se mi sapete dire qualcosa in più riguardo un problema...ho provato ad installare ubuntu su un pc portatile di ultima gen con l'ultimo tipo di bios credo uefi...ma dopo numerosi tentativi purtroppo non va mai il dual boot...cosa pensate possa essere?
<dapp0pen> krabador: ma se lo apro con USM?
<maxx55> ce qualcuno che ha un altra idea
<krabador> maxx55, /join #vbox
<krabador> dapp0pen, apri il terminale, cd Scaricati , invio
<maxx55> krebador che devo fare
<krabador> dapp0pen, sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> maxx55, digita, in questa schermata /join #vbox
<krabador> e premi invio
<krabador> in questo modo entri nel canale irc di virtualbox
<krabador> e spieghi direttamente a loro il problema
<dapp0pen> Mi da un errore sul terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/8854490/
<krabador> dapp0pen, sudo apt-get -yf intsall
<krabador> dapp0pen, sudo apt-get -yf instsall
<krabador> dapp0pen, spetta
<krabador> fermoi
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<dapp0pen> ^^
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> lui ti installa la dipendenza mancante, e configura il pacchetto precedentemente installato
<dapp0pen> Ok sembrano non esserci errori
<dapp0pen> Conosci un modo anche per colorare le stringhe del terminale che sono errori? o cose simili? Tipo impossibile a
<UZio> ce nessuno?
<krabador> dapp0pen, adesso manda intel-linux-graphics-installer
<dapp0pen> Comunque ha scaricato e installato krabador
<krabador> !uefi | UZio
<ubot-it> UZio: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<neomaxer> salve domanda i seguenti driver per ubuntu 14.10 vanno bene?
<neomaxer> http://support.amd.com/it-it/download/archive/linux-radeon-prer200
<dapp0pen> Si un secondo che ho per sbaglio cliccato sul download degli aggiornamenti di Ubuntu krabador <_<
<krabador> neomaxer, ti è stato detto tutto a riguardo della tua scheda
<UZio> si ciao ho gia letto tutto ma nn parte il dual boot ma direttamente windows
<krabador> neomaxer, puoi consultare il log +
<UZio> ho già seguito la guida
<krabador> UZio, ma hai disabilitato il secure boot, prima di mandare la pendrive ?
<UZio> sisi
<UZio> il cd ho
<UZio> ma nn serve a nulla ragazzi
<neomaxer> log + cosa sarebbe?
<krabador> !log | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dapp0pen> UZio: hai impostato come Dispostivo primario il tuo Lettore Disco?
<UZio> intendi disco rigido?
<krabador> UZio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> segui questa
<UZio> fatto anche scaricato ed eseguito
<dapp0pen> UZio: No intendo il tuo Masterizzatore, il tuo CDReader, dove metti il CD insomma
<UZio> ma nulla sono ad un passo più avanzato queste le ho seguite tutte
<UZio> si certo seno come facevo ad installarlo
<krabador> allora sei ad un passo indietro nel supporto dell'hardware
<UZio> cioè?
<dapp0pen> UZio: Quindi dopo l'installazione non visualizzi il GRUB?
<neomaxer> se cambio versione di ubuntu dite che riesco a vedere i video? xubuntu
<dapp0pen> neomaxer: Ubuntu e Xubuntu non sono due versioni ma due Distribuzioni
<krabador> dapp0pen, no
<UZio> lo visualizzo scelgo anche dove metterlo ma non va cmq
<krabador> dapp0pen, xubuntu è una derivata di ubuntu, non è proprio una distribuzione a se
<dapp0pen> krabador: Uuuh vero
<krabador> neomaxer, per un pc con una radeon 9250 , installa lubuntu
<dapp0pen> Devo smetterla con le canne!
<krabador> UZio, vedi se nel bios, il secure boot, ha ulteriori scelte di boot
<krabador> se windows o ubuntu
<neomaxer> da gnome come passo a xubuntu?
<UZio> da come ricordo no
<krabador> neomaxer, se hai xubuntu , non hai gnome
<krabador> UZio, va a controllare
<krabador> UZio, in quel caso prova un'opzione, se non va lo stesso, ma hai il menu di selezione, segui la guida di ripristino grub, ma mettilo nella partizione di ubuntu
<UZio> e non lo sto facendo ora...è una cosa che ho fatto qualche tempo fa anche grazie al vostro aiuto ma alla fine nn siamo riusciti
<UZio> pero l'ho sempre voluto ubuntu e mi incazzo un sacco
<neomaxer> lo so appunto magari va meglio il pc e riesco a vedere i video di youtube
<krabador> "<neomaxer> se cambio versione di ubuntu dite che riesco a vedere i video? xubuntu"
<krabador> <krabador> neomaxer, per un pc con una radeon 9250 , installa lubuntu
<krabador> neomaxer, http://lubuntu.net/
<neomaxer> molte molte grazie....
<dapp0pen> krabador: Dopo aver lanciato il comando per eseguire l'installer dentro la UI dell'installer è uscito questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8854676/ e nel terminale è uscito questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8854686/
<neomaxer> avanzi sempre da bere
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<krabador> neomaxer, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<neomaxer> sta in un cd visto che la iso e 705mb?
<krabador> is
<krabador> si
<krabador> dapp0pen, niente , va solo per la 14.04, bisogna aspettare che intel aggiorni
<krabador> la 14.10 è appena uscita, nella media intel in un mese
<krabador> aggiorna
<dapp0pen> krabador: Quindi lascio installati i pacchetti
<neomaxer> qui noi?
<neomaxer> http://ubuntu.it/download/derivate
<krabador> dapp0pen, quello era un installer
<dapp0pen> krabador: Sae giusto!
<krabador> puoi disinstallarlo
<dapp0pen> krabador: vabbè ma se e quando uscirà non avrò bisogno dell'installer, right?
<krabador> no
<krabador> devi riscaricare
<krabador> si chiamerà , seguendo la linea di intel, 1.0.7
<krabador> dovrai fare la stessa cosa che hai fatto ora
<dapp0pen> krabador: si ma tu sai dove sei andato io no
<krabador> dapp0pen, puoi tornare qui
<akis24> sera
<krabador> e ti viene prontamente ri-segnalato
<krabador> con tutta la procedura di installazione
<dapp0pen> !ciao akis24
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao akis24'
<krabador> !ciao | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> ciao dapp0pen  krabador
<dapp0pen> krabador: con qui intendi #ubuntu-it?
<krabador> perchè, dove sei adesso?
<dapp0pen> krabador: Se ti dicessi realmente dove sono, verresti a farti sto viaggio con me ;)
<krabador> u salentu
<krabador> guarda che lo conosco
<krabador> e anche molto bene
<dapp0pen> krabador: how do u fkn know that i am here?
<krabador> cosi' come so anche dov'è la aldo moro
<krabador> com'è distribuita
<dapp0pen> krabador: Maaaah ? Ti ho giù parlato o stai tirando ad indovinare?
<krabador> neomaxer, che problemi ti da il link che ti ho fornito, per lo scaricamento?
<neomaxer> tutto ok scusa scusa
<neomaxer> l'ho solo copiato sul portatile che va molto più veloce.....
<dapp0pen> Umuntu ngumuntu ngabantu
<dapp0pen> krabador: Disinstallo l'installer con 'remove' o 'autoremove' o vado sul Gestore Pacchetti?
<krabador> dapp0pen, dpkg -l | grep instel
<krabador> vedi di preciso come si chiama
<krabador> dapp0pen, sudo apt-get remove --purge comesichiama
<krabador> dapp0pen, dpkg -l | grep intel
<dapp0pen> krabador: comando 'grep' per cercare(?) ???
<krabador> dapp0pen, dpkg -l | grep intel
<krabador> ti dice come si chiama
<dapp0pen> ce ne sono un po
<krabador> pastebinn
<dapp0pen> paste.ubuntu.com/8854937/
<krabador> eh, hai ragione
<krabador> intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> metteva proprio fuori strada
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge intel-linux-graphics-installer
<dapp0pen> krabador: ok perfetto
<dapp0pen> krabador: Pensa ora ci hanno dato da fare un'app per un S.O. Linux-like che non menzionerò e purtroppo abbiamo come possibilità di IDE pocchissima scelta, uno sviluppato con i piedi ECLIPSE e un'altro fatto con gli scarti
<dapp0pen> Posso un'altra domanda?
<krabador> dapp0pen, chiedi
<dapp0pen> krabador: ogni tanto in Eclipse quando vado a selezionare un immagine o una qualsiasi cosa il mio mouse durante e dopo il Drag&Drop si sdoppia, ma solo graficamente, uno a SX e uno a DX e quello a SX è quello attivo.
<krabador> dapp0pen, scusami, puoi fare uno screenshot del problema?
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp, quando hai il prlblema
<krabador> !image | dapp0pen
<ubot-it> dapp0pen: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e poi su imgur
<krabador> la posti
<dapp0pen> Eh quando capita
<dapp0pen> Non capita sempre
<krabador> dapp0pen, è utile un raffronto visivo
<dapp0pen> krabador: Ok dai se ricapita faccio uno screen per te ;D
<dapp0pen> krabador: dopo devo andare in una qualche parte dove inserisco il teso da tastiera e dato che ho abilitato la scomparsa del cursore durante la digitazione, si aggiorna il cursore (non sempre) ed è tutto apposto
<onepbl> Buonasera ho ubuntu 14.10 avrei bisogno di configurare la stampante hp4620 come scanner...
<cristian_c> onepbl, hai trovato hplipgui nel software center?
<onepbl> cristian_c, di cosa si tratta?
<cristian_c> !info hplipgui | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: Package hplipgui does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info hplip-gui | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities (Qt-based). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 162 kB
<onepbl> cristian_c, grazie provo
<onepbl> cristian_c, ho verificato ed è già installato
<onepbl> cristian_c, ma non funziona
<cristian_c> onepbl, cosa fai per configurare la stampante?
<onepbl> cristian_c, la stampante funziona già, non funziona scanner
<cristian_c> ah, scusa
<cristian_c> onepbl, cosa fai per configurare lo scanner?
<onepbl> cristian_c, ho provato ad aprire simple scan ma non me lo trova
<cristian_c> onepbl, in che senso?
<cristian_c> cosa ottieni?
<dapp0pen> !away
<ubot-it> i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<cristian_c> lol
<onepbl> cristian_c, non mi trova lo scanner
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> onepbl, non è che ripetendo , diventa più chiaro, eh
<onepbl> cristian_c, hai chiesto cosa ottendo... in realtà non ottengo niente :)
<krabador> onepbl, hai installato sane / xsane ?
<onepbl> krabador, di cosa si tratta?
<krabador> onepbl, scusami, apri un terminale, manda dpkg -l | grep sane
<cristian_c> onepbl, anche con simple-scan dovresti visualizzare perlomeno un messaggio, ma tu non posti nulla
<krabador> e fa un pastebin del risultato
<cristian_c> onepbl, dici soltanto 'non lo trova'
<whoof62> ciao
<whoof62> sono disperato!!
<whoof62> non riesco ad installare con dual boot
<onepbl> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855768/
<whoof62> le ho provate tutte....
<krabador> whoof62, descrivi il problema
<whoof62> ho un portatile con win7
<whoof62> disattivo secure boot
<whoof62> uefi attivo
<onepbl> cristian_c, acquisizione non riuscita, scanner non disponibile
<cristian_c> onepbl, quindi si apre il programma, bene
<whoof62> in win 7 dopo aver fatto defrag
<cristian_c> onepbl, dunque, apri un terminale e digita: sudo simple-scan
<whoof62> creo una partizione di 100 gb
<whoof62> poi parto da chiavetta
<whoof62> vorrei installare ubuntu a fianco di win 7
<whoof62> ma l'istallazione di ubuntu...
<whoof62> non mi da ne l'opzione di installare a finco
<whoof62> fianco
<whoof62> ne mi fa vedere la partizione da 100 gb
<whoof62> krabador capito?
<whoof62> mi sembra impossibile....
<krabador> whoof62, carica il supporto di installazione di ubuntu, con la prima opzione , ovvero "prova senza installare"
<whoof62> si...poi
<krabador> whoof62, se le partizioni le hai fatte da win, e sono ntfs
<krabador> è normale che hai quel problema
<whoof62> eh
<whoof62> non è allocata
<krabador> whoof62, una volta che hai caricato con "prova senza installare" entra qui
<krabador> whoof62, ti si segue nel partizionamento
<krabador> e nell'installazione
<krabador> ok?
<onepbl> cristian_c, non va lo stesso.. http://imgur.com/yGkxLIS
<whoof62> ok
<cristian_c> onepbl, è acceso?
<cristian_c> onepbl, apri un terminale e digita: dmesg | tail
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855914/
<cristian_c> onepbl, puoi ripetere il nome dello scanner?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> onepbl, stesso problema con xsane?
<whoof> eccomi
<onepbl> cristian_c, hp4620 è una stampante multifunzione
<whoof> krabador eccomi
<Chertan> 'sera... ho attivato per un VPS con Trusty un tunnel IPv6 con Hurricane Electric. I comandi che mi vengon dati per attivarlo son questi http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855915/ però ogni volta che riavvio devo inserirli... come posso fare a far avviare il tunnel quando riavvio la macchina?
<krabador> whoof, apri il terminale, manda sudo gparted
<krabador> whoof, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | whoof
<ubot-it> whoof: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e caricalo nel sito imgur segnalato
<whoof> mi da una serie di errori
<whoof> /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<cristian_c> onepbl, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=550986
<whoof> e mi dice di rispondere si o no
<cybernova> Chertan, allora in /etc/modules metti su di una riga: ipv6
<Chertan> fatto
<cybernova> Chertan, il resto secondo me potresti metterlo nel file: /etc/network/interfaces in questo modo: pre-up ip tunnel add he-ipv6 mode sit remote 66.220.18.42 local 66.172.11.147 ttl 255 su di una riga, poi sulla riga successiva pre-up ip link set he-ipv6 up e così via
<krabador> whoof, rispondi si
<Chertan> e così via?
<cybernova> Chertan, è un modo di dire, nel senso anche per tutti gli altri comandi
<Chertan> cioè devo mettere tutti i comandi che ho in quello che ho pubblicato preceduti da pre-up?
<cybernova> Chertan, esattamente, senza modprobe ipv6 che non centra, dopo pre-up ci va lo spazio miraccomando
<Chertan> ok fatto, mo provo
<cybernova> Chertan, per sicurezza posta su pastebin il contenuto del file /etc/network/interfaces modificato
<whoof> ok fatto
<Chertan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8856100/
<whoof> ora mi da  465gb unallocated
<Chertan> cybernova, la cosa non funziona... mi dovrebbe apparire l'interfaccia he-ipv6 invece mi appare una nuova interfaccia sit0 e non funziona niente in ipv6
<whoof> krabador
<krabador> whoof, screenshot
<cybernova> Chertan, guarda la prima riga pre-up finisce per un t$
<krabador> whoof, come detto prima.
<whoof> come si fa_
<whoof> sono nubbio
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> !image | whoof
<ubot-it> whoof: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> ed usa imgur
<whoof> non ce l-ho stamp
<Chertan> si perché putty (mi sto collegando al VPS da Windows) era in finestra e non a schermo intero... la riga finisce con ttl 255
<krabador> whoof, print
<whoof> ok
<krabador> whoof, di che ubuntu , sei in live?
<whoof> ubuntu studio
<gianfry> indovina chi viene a natale
<onepbl> cristian_c, grazie, ho risolto!
<cybernova> Chertan, controlla che il modulo ipv6 sia caricato -> lsmod | grep ipv6
<cristian_c> onepbl, come?
<cristian_c> ah, il topic
<Chertan> no
<Chertan> non è caricato :\
<whoof> krabador
<whoof> http://imgur.com/Ao6GxmL
<onepbl> cristian_c, si
<cybernova> Chertan, credo che ipv6 sia già supportato di default senza alcun modulo, prova così: ip a | grep inet6
<Chertan> qui appare ma non capisco perché allora non funzioni niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/8856272/
<cybernova> Chertan, togli da /etc/modules quella riga con ipv6 e guarda qua: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<cybernova> Chertan, sezione: Get connected with Hurricane Electric
<Chertan> sì ho visto, ora provo con quello
<Riccardone> whoof: ok. devi fare le partizioni ora ...
<Chertan> cybernova, la parte da right click in poi come posso compierla da terminale? dato che non ho interfaccia grafica non posso usare il network manager grafico
<girolet> Ho eliminato una partizione con ubuntu 14.04. Ho spento e quando accendo mi esce grub rescue.
<cristian_c> girolet, quale partizione?
<cristian_c> e sopratutto perché
<girolet> Una partizione con sopra ubuntu 10 che non mi serviva più
<cybernova> Chertan, prova a saltare quella parte e dare sudo ifup he-ipv6
<girolet> Non mi accetta il comando sudo
<Chertan> ho direttamente riavviato, l'interfaccia he-ipv6 mi appare ma come ho fatto un ping6 su google (che funziona anche in ipv6) mi dice 89 pacchetti inviati e 100% persi (dopo poco l'ho fermato)
<cybernova> Chertan, allora credo che manchi tutta la parte della tabella di routing in ipv6
<Chertan> che tradotto in nubbese significa?
<krabador> whoof, aspetta
<cristian_c> girolet, hai provato a ripristinare grub?
<krabador> whoof, non hai risposto su quale versione stai usando in live?
<krabador> senza "?"
<girolet> Come faccio  cristian-c?
<cybernova> Chertan, significa che quando cerchi di inviare un qualsiasi pacchetto con ipv6 ora come ora non sa la strada che deve fare quel pacchetto per arrivare al gateway
<Chertan> comunque ho notato che oltre che suggerirmelo così http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855915/ he mi dice che posso impostare il tunnel anche così http://paste.ubuntu.com/8856461/ se può servire a qualcosa
<girolet> Ho installati windows 7 e ubuntu 14.04
<cybernova> Chertan, prova a dare questo: sudo ip route add ::/0 dev he-ipv6
<cristian_c> !grub | girolet
<ubot-it> girolet: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Chertan> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<cybernova> Chertan, hai provato a fare il ping a google?
<Chertan> sì... 100% packet loss
<Chertan> ma se, per tagliare la testa al toro, mettessi i comandi che mi dà hurricane electric in uno script da eseguire all'avvio?
<girolet> Cristian-c  Non ho il disco live.
<cristian_c> girolet, e come l'hai installato?
<girolet> Cristian-c Ho perso il cd.
<cybernova> Chertan, si puoi fare anche così se funziona
<cristian_c> girolet, allora rifallo
<Chertan> il primo passo (creare lo script) so farlo, ma non so come farlo eseguire all'avvio
<cybernova> Chertan, leggi qua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290099/how-to-run-a-script-during-boot-as-root
<girolet> Il pc non va. Ci deve essere una procedura da eseguire al prompt di grub rescue!
<cristian_c> girolet, appunto, ti sto suggerendo di creare il disco live
<cristian_c> girolet, in modo da poter ripristinare il grub da live
<girolet> Se il pc non va non posso creare il disco live
<cristian_c> girolet, scusa, non stai scrivendo da un pc?
<girolet> Da tablet
<cristian_c> girolet, ti serve un pc per creare un live dvd o una live usb
<girolet> Un live dvd
<cristian_c> sì
<whoof> krabador ubuntu studio 14.04
<krabador> whoof, apri terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | whoof
<ubot-it> whoof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dapp0one> Buonasera a tutti poso fare una domanda?
<krabador> cristian_c parla di cinema e oroscopo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> per tutto cio' che riguarda il supporto ad ubuntu. chiedi pure qui
<Chertan> cybernova, alla fine son stato troppo ottimista sullo script di avvio. ho cercato un po' in giro (per evitare di continuare a stressarti) ed ho trovato questo http://parkersamp.com/2011/01/howto-setup-free-ipv6-tunneling-on-linux-with-reverse-dns/ a parte la riga 7 del secondo riquadro che non va messa, per il resto funziona. grazie del tuo aiuto.
<cybernova> Chertan, ben fatto, però le linee guida del canale vietano di postare qui guide non ufficiali.
<Chertan> ah ops non lo sapevo
<whoof> krabador  http://i.imgur.com/el84sXN.png?1
<krabador> whoof, fai il pastebin
<krabador> del comando
<krabador> non l'immagine
<krabador> !pastebin | whoof
<ubot-it> whoof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dapp0one> Ragazzi in pratica ho appena scoperto che quando apro Firefox e per esempio vado in un sito che supporta dei plugin ed esce una finestrella con il pulsante 'Installa' lo clicco ma non succede nulla.
<krabador> dapp0one, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dapp0one> krabador: ce l'avevo già
<whoof> krabador   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857117/
<whoof> ok_
<krabador> dapp0one, sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> dapp0one, per quanto riguarda il sistema, e firefox, ti si puo' dire come installare appunto java e flash, finquando non sei pui' chiaro su cosa cerchi di fare
<dapp0one> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857162/
<dapp0one> krabador: Nulla in pratica quando apro per esempio youtube, esce una finestrella di firefox in alto a sx che indica che è disponibile un'estensione per firefox da poter installare, la voglio installare, premo su installa ma non succede nulla
<krabador> whoof, vuoi per favore, copiare ed incollare tutto , dalla linea di comando inpartita, all'altra?
<dapp0one> krabador: ce l'ho già java, poichè ci programmo
<krabador> dapp0one, flash è gestito dal gestore di pacchetti , non dal browser, in ubuntu
<krabador> dapp0one, se vuoi la "versione successiva " di flash , che ti viene segnalata, devi installare chromium ed usare pepperflash
<krabador> oppure chrome
<dapp0one> krabador:  ma cosa centra?
<whoof> krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857200/
<krabador> dapp0one, "apro per esempio youtube, esce una finestrella di firefox in alto a sx che indica che è disponibile un'estensione per firefox da poter installare" continui a stare sul vago
<dapp0one> krabador: Io ti sto parlando del fatto che quando apro un sito le cui estensioni sono presenti dei database degli AddOns di Firefox, il browser mi fa visualizzare una finestrella con su scritto 'Vuoi scaricare questa estensione?' "Installa"
<dapp0one> krabador: Se vai su Youtube non te esce?
<krabador> no
<dapp0one> krabador: Gmail?
<krabador> dapp0one, fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | dapp0one
<ubot-it> dapp0one: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dapp0one> krabador: Ambedue richiedono registrazione?
<girolet> Cristian-c  Sono riuscito a entrare in ubuntu scrivendo 4 righe al prompt del grub rescue:
<girolet> ls
<girolet> Set
<girolet> set
<krabador> whoof, sudo gdisk -l
<krabador> whoof, sempre pastebin
<whoof> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857243/
<dapp0one> krabador: http://imgur.com/GZrffRd
<krabador> dapp0one, quelle sono le webapp
<dapp0one> krabador: Aaaah cacchio
<krabador> dapp0one, che si possono creare in ubuntu, praticamente viene creata una scorciatoia
<dapp0one> krabador: Allora lascia stare le so fare anche io XD
<krabador> sia nella dash
<krabador> sia nella barra laterale
<dapp0one> krabador: Si grazie mille :D
<dapp0one> krabador: Solo che se premo su Installa non succede nulla
<krabador> installa quella di gmail
<krabador> e cercala poi nella dash
<krabador> vedi che ha fatto
<dapp0one> krabador: ho premuto su installa, sono andato sulla dash e non compare nè sotto il nome di google, nè sotto gmail
<krabador> whoof, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<dapp0one> krabador: in pratica non l'ha installata
<girolet> cristian-c   Sono riuscito a entrare in ubuntu scrivendo 4 righe al prompt grub rescue. prima riga: ls                 seconda riga: set prefix=(hd0,5)/boot/grub                    terza riga: insmod normal          quarta riga:  normal
<maxxs55> non ho ancora risolto con le usb ce e risolvibile??
<krabador> maxxs55, fa uno screenshot della schermata delle proprietà usb della macchina virtuale dentro virtualbox
<krabador> !image | maxxs55
<ubot-it> maxxs55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> dapp0one, clicca sulla freccia di opzioni a fianco ad "installa" vedi che dice
<krabador> whoof, hai deframmentato entrambe le partizioni ntfs, da win ?
<maxxs55> http://imgur.com/ELbaJMb
<whoof> krabador   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857328/
<dapp0one> krabador: Non sta uscendo ora la finestrella, ma se non ricordo male era la selezione di non farlo mai più, tipo non mostrare più
<dapp0one> krabador: comunque vado a cena
<whoof> ho deframmentato prima di dividere
<dapp0one> !idle
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'idle'
<krabador> whoof, hai diviso?
<dapp0one> !away Cena
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'away Cena'
<krabador> whoof, come hai diviso ?
<maxxs55> fatta te lo mandata
<whoof> il disco C
<whoof> ho creato una partizione di 100 Gb
<whoof> sul disco C
<whoof> prima di partizionare avevo fatto il defrag
<whoof> krabador ok?
<krabador> whoof, come hai eseguito la procedura
<whoof> krabador in win 7 vado su gestine disco......prendo il disco c ci clicco col destro e faccio riduci volume.....
<whoof> creo un volume di 100 gb......
<whoof> che risulta poi come spazio non allocato
<whoof> prima di fare tutto cio deframmento il disco c
<whoof> krabador ok?
<maxxs55> http://imgur.com/ZniF6EJ
<krabador> whoof, nel comando , seleziona 2
<whoof> krabador   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857422/
<maxxs55> grazie buona notte
<neomaxer> salve sono tornato... io installo un doppio sistema operativo linux win, se poi uno dei due non va bene per toglierlo?
<krabador> whoof, sudo gparted adesso
<whoof> cosa devo rispondere.....yes or no?
<krabador> yes
<krabador> chiede sempre se stai usando gpt ?
<Van_Fanel> Ciao!
<Van_Fanel> Sto provando il live cd di Lubuntu
<whoof> is this a GPT partition table?
<krabador> neomaxer, dipende da quale deve rimanere
<krabador> whoof, yes
<Van_Fanel> all'avvio però non mi chiede di scegliere lingua o tastiera, così parte sempre in inglese e con la tastiera ammerigana...
<krabador> Van_Fanel, all'avvio , premi f2
<whoof> ok...fatto   vuoi immagine?
<Van_Fanel> volevo un live cd di quelli "che può usare anche mia nonna" ... cosa mi consigliate? mi pareva che una volta
<Van_Fanel> ah ecco!
<krabador> all'avvio del cd, quando hai il menu
<Van_Fanel> infatti stavo dicendo
<krabador> premi f2 e puoi scegliere la lingua
<Van_Fanel> mi pareva che una volta al menu di avvio ci fossero dei tasti funzione
<Van_Fanel> ci provo subito, grazie! suggerite ai programmatori di rimetterlo nel menu :)
<Van_Fanel> ciao!
<krabador> no
<krabador> lo diciamo ad ilovelinux
<krabador> che sicuramente sistema prima
<Van_Fanel> siete troppo avanti :)
<krabador> whoof, si, per favore
<Van_Fanel> riciao!
<neomaxer> krabadore.. in teoria se win mi permette di vedere i video meglio che linux entrambi... se no tolgo win e lascio linux e lo adopero solo per studiare
<neomaxer> krabadore maun elenco di schede video supportate? specie agp8x
<krabador> neomaxer, sono pressochè tutte supportate
<whoof> krabador  http://imgur.com/sXHD4Ha
<neomaxer> si ma no trovo i driver per far girare bene i video...
<krabador> il catalyst di amd, sotto le hd5xxx non va
<neomaxer> lubuntu va bene e non scatta ma non riesco a vedere nemmeno un video su youtube
<neomaxer> potrei contare i fram che vedeo
<neomaxer> vedo!!!
<krabador> neomaxer, installa chrome
<krabador> e prova
<Van_Fanel> ciao, rieccomi
<lionheart1979> salve
<neomaxer> provo
<krabador> neomaxer, è la scheda che ormai non ce la fa piu'
<krabador> neomaxer, anche se c'è il radeon che la supporta
<lionheart1979> vorrei sapere i requisiti di sistema dell'ultima versione ubuntu
<Van_Fanel> no, F2 per cambiare la lingua non funziona, e temo anche di sapere perché: sto usando unetbootin
<Van_Fanel> volevo provare varie distro prima di masterizzare un cd
<Van_Fanel> ho solo cd scrivibili una volta sola :)
<krabador> lionheart1979, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<neomaxer> e non trovo schede migliori ho paura di aver preso una bidonata per sto pc....
<lionheart1979> grazie
<Van_Fanel> e volevo trovare un bel live cd facile, di quelli "che può usare anche tua nonna". Il computer non è proprio recentissimo e quindi pensavo Lubuntu o Xubuntu
<Van_Fanel> Lubuntu ha il menu dal basso e quindi più amico di nonno&nonna abituati a Windows :P
<krabador> Van_Fanel, di' come hai fatto a fare un live cd, in cd, con unetbootin
<lionheart1979> differenze tra versione lts e lts comunità?
<Fabry3> ragazzi qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare con cowbell che non mi mostra la barra dei menu?
<neomaxer> la ati da i driver per tutti i sistemi ma mi è stato detto a ragione vostra che non vanno bene... volevo vedere se in win migliorava la cosa..
<krabador> lionheart1979, lts comunità è in italiano
<neomaxer> se no tolgo tutto e butto il pc, anche se gli ho dato 50 euro....
<Van_Fanel> l'ho lanciato da Windows, ho selezionato una ISO ...
<Van_Fanel> ... azz forse la ISO andava scaricata già italianizzata??!?!?
<krabador> neomaxer, usa quello che ti pare, prova, e torna qui quando hia deciso cosa disinstallare
<neomaxer> grazie....
<neomaxer> il dubbio non c'è linux rimane sia per scuola che perchè voglio imparare...
<Van_Fanel> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<krabador> neomaxer, prendila come se avessi comprato un ape, e vuoi andare sul raccordo anulare
<Van_Fanel> anche se scarico dal sito italiano, mi pare che il link sorgente sia lo stesso: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> Van_Fanel, fa una domanda precisa
<Van_Fanel> Scusatew :)
<Van_Fanel> Alor...
<Fabry3> Van_Fanel, puoi sempre creare un usb con la ISO dentro e funziona come un live cd e provi tutte le distro che vuoi ;)
<Van_Fanel> La domanda è: se ho scaricato la ISO di lubuntu 14.10 LTS (da http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso) e l'ho copiata su una penna USB con UNetbootin, come posso poi al boot da USB selezionare la lingua?
<krabador> con unetbootin non puoi
<Van_Fanel> ah vuoi dire che la ISO copiata direttamente COME UN FILE dentro la USB ... poi funziona?!?
<krabador> !usbwin | Van_Fanel
<ubot-it> Van_Fanel: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Van_Fanel> ok
<krabador> Van_Fanel, la risposta alla domanda che hai appena fatto, è no
<Van_Fanel> grazie per le info
<Van_Fanel> pazienza :)
<Van_Fanel> prendo un bel cd e masterizzo
<Fabry3> Van_Fanel, no devi creare la usb come un disco di avvio e quando si avvia ti chiede la lingua
<Fabry3> almeno io ho appena fatto così per installare da zero la 14.10
<Van_Fanel> Fabry sì avevo provato, ma con Unetbootin, non ho mai provato Universal USB installer, come sempre si impara qualcosa :)
<krabador> Van_Fanel, se masterizzi correttamente non hai problemi di lingua
<whoof> krabador che faccio?
<Van_Fanel> ecco la lingua :P
<Fabry3> ripeto il mio dilemma :P qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi con Cowbell?
<Van_Fanel> scherzi a parte, grazie a tutti per le info! ri-ri-ciao e buona serata (a chi è nel fuso orario italiano)!
<Van_Fanel> :D
<krabador> Fabry3, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabry3> oook :)
<Fabry3> grazie
<krabador> Van_Fanel, perchè a modica che ore sono ?
<krabador> whoof, sembra che ci sia qualcosa di corrotto, dopo il maneggiamento delle partizioni in win
<whoof> e quindi....consigli?
<krabador> whoof, si puo' provare a rimediare con dei comandi
<krabador> ma conviene che tu faccia il backup di tutto prima
<whoof> ok.....mo vedo se mi girano i 5 minuti lo faccio....grazie di tutto
<whoof> buonanotte
<krabador> torna sempre qui in live
<whoof> ok
<Fabry3> mi hanno rispedito in questo canale :P
<Rastart> c'è nessuno? ho un problema forse stupido ma comunque un problema: non mi visualizza piu data e ora nella barra principale.
<Fabry3> versione distro 14.04?
<Rastart> Fabry3, dici a me? comunque si, 14.04 LTS
<Fabry3> rastart, sì perchè ho avuto lo stesso problema e non ho mai capito che diavolo gli prendesse...
<Rastart> il fatto è che quando vado nelle impostazioni, ora e data...non mi permette di fare niente..è tutto grigio anzichè nero per intenderci.
<Rastart> lol
<Fabry3> Ogni tanto bastava riavviare e puuf magicamente ricompariva e altre volte per giorni stavo senza orario
<Rastart> ecco come risolvo in toto?
<Fabry3> non saprei aiutarti perchè non ho mai risolto sorry
<Rastart> sai mica aiutarmi? oppure nemmeno tu hai mai risolto sto problemone? è seccante non sapere nemmeno che ore sono o che giorno è oggi :(
<Rastart> ti fa perdere la concezione spazio-tempo.
<Fabry3> io ho formattato e sono passato da hd pulito alla 14.10
<krabador> Rastart, sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<krabador> Rastart, poi dconf-editor
<krabador> Rastart, e vai nella sezione com - canonical - indicator - datetime
<krabador> vedi che sia spuntata
<krabador> showdate
<Rastart> (è già alla versione piu recente
<Rastart> ora lo eseguo
<Rastart> si è spuntato.
<Rastart> non sembra ci sia un problema li
<krabador> togli la spunta, e rimettila, in show-calendar show-clock show-date show-events
<Rastart> non cambia nulla krabador.
<Rastart> :(
<krabador> Rastart, e gia che ci sei, fa un bello screenshot
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> !image | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai in imgur
<Rastart> krabador ma a che serve lo screenshot? ho la stessa interfaccia che hanno tutti.
<Rastart> non puoi semplicemente aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<krabador> e tu non puoi fornire documentazione al problema?
<krabador> l'immagine, comprendente anche dconf-editor, nella pagina richiesta, sarebbe documentazione del problema
<Rastart> ok aspetta quasi fatto.
<Rastart> mi dice che il formato non è supportato.
<Rastart> ora mi trovo a dover risolvere anche questo.
<Rastart> non capisco..è in formato png. che è un formato standard.
<krabador> imgur va tranquillamente col png
<Rastart> provo in jpg.
<Rastart> http://imgur.com/n2xJ5ct
<Rastart> mi aiuti ora?
<Rastart> :P
<krabador> non fin quando non mandi immagini integrali
<Rastart> ah allora che vuoi sapere il nome del mio pc?
<Rastart> a che ti serve?
<Rastart> non sono amante del braccio di ferro.
<Rastart> questo è il supporto ubuntu e io ho chiesto aiuto per un problema. non sono qui per mandarti foto del mio pene.
<Chertan> WTF?
<krabador> Chertan, perditempo
<Chertan> mi veniva un'altra parola, ma te sei stato meno volgare :P
<neomaxer> salve, ho provato a installare su lubuntu komodo da comando
<neomaxer> mi dice pacchetto no trovato... mentre negli altri ubuntu lo trovava
<krabador> neomaxer, che software ?
<krabador> neomaxer, posta l'errore
<krabador> !pastebin | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neomaxer> arrivo ero al wc
<neomaxer> e: impossibile trovare il pacchetto komodo-edit
<neomaxer> il programma e komodo edit... per programmare in c
<krabador> neomaxer, 14.10 ?
<neomaxer> si si
<krabador> non c'è nei repositories di nessuna ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> ne' ubuntu ne' derivate
<neomaxer> io adeporo ubuntu a scuola e nel portatile e li l'ho komodo edit
<neomaxer> ho fatto le righe di comando che mi hanno detto
<krabador> nei repositories di 14.10 non c'è
<krabador> a scuola avranno il ppa
<neomaxer> si si lo installo da comando
<neomaxer> da shel
<krabador> neomaxer, non c'è neanche in 14.04
<krabador> neomaxer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<neomaxer> vi giuro che io l'ho e ci programma sia all'università che in casa.. sul portatile e in live su usb addirittura
<krabador> puoi verificare qui
<neomaxer> non vorrei che magari fosse differenza tra 14.04 e 14.10
<krabador> neomaxer, puoi leggere qualche linea fa?
<neomaxer> a scuola e nel pc 04
<Joshua^Dunamis> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-komodo-edit-8-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, per favore
<krabador> qui dentro
<krabador> niente link a ppa
<Joshua^Dunamis> io per programmare (sto appena iniziando il C++) uso Code::Block
<Joshua^Dunamis> krabador: pardon!
<neomaxer> ho paura che no ci sia ancora per 14.10
<krabador> neomaxer, allora
<neomaxer> e da quella pagina che ho scaricato le righe di comando
<krabador> ufficialmente non è mai stata nei repo di nessuna ubuntu
<krabador> neomaxer, la pagina postata da Joshua^Dunamis è una guida non ufficiale
<krabador> che contiente cose del tutto arbitrarie scritte dall'autore
<krabador> non hanno niente a che fare con il supporto ad ubuntu
<neomaxer> capito.....
<krabador> alle 0:22 <krabador> neomaxer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Joshua^Dunamis> neomaxer: se ti serve un buon IDE ti consiglio Code::Blocks lo trovi nei repo di Ubuntu ;) ed è ottimo!!
<krabador> li' puoi verificare tutto quello che c''è uffucialmente nelle ubuntu
<neomaxer> mi sapreste dire una scheda video agp8x che supporta pienamente ubuntu...
<neomaxer> da permettermi di non avere problemi con il video
<krabador> neomaxer, scusami, ma hai problemi di concentrazione?^
<krabador> neomaxer, sono 2 giorni
<krabador> che chiedi questa cosa, ti viene risposto
<krabador> sei arrivato tipo a 10
<neomaxer> ripeto sareste da far bere fino a che non scordate il vostro nome... ora va... deve essere la vostra presenza!
<neomaxer> problema di concentrazione?...
<neomaxer> sono un multitasching... cmq ora komodo va...
<neomaxer> magari era un problema di linea.. cmq idee per schede video agp8x
<neomaxer> prima che decida di buttare questo pc e prenderne uno diverso
<krabador> attualmente puoi trovare AMD Radeon HD 3450 e NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
<krabador> agp 8x nuove
<krabador> altrimenti devi buttarti sull'usato
<neomaxer> anche usate il pc vale nulla
<krabador> di roba comunque molto vecchia
<neomaxer> se mi va la grafica e vedo un film in internet e  il mio max
<neomaxer> va komodo quindi sarebbe ok
<krabador> neomaxer, vlc per i film puo' andare, ma flash risulta pesante
<krabador> neomaxer, hai seguito la guida del link ?
<krabador> se hai inserito il ppa, ed il mantainer smette di supportarlo o fa manutenzione, gli aggiornamenti si bloccano
<krabador> uomo avvisato ...
<neomaxer> cosa?
<neomaxer> parl con me?
<krabador> neomaxer, va a programmare, va.
<neomaxer> tvb
<krabador> neomaxer, hai altre domande?
<neomaxer> per ora no...
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-07
<teslatutorial> Salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | teslatutorial
<ubot-it> teslatutorial: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<teslatutorial> Domanda:con backbox 4 si possono installare interfacce diverse
<teslatutorial> ciao
<teslatutorial> o installato kubuntu desktop ma non mi da piu i tool per il pen.test
<teslatutorial> o non li vedo io boooo qualcuno mi sa dire
<krabador> teslatutorial, qui si fa solo supporto ad ubuntu
<teslatutorial> e backbox e ubuntu
<krabador> no
<krabador> ubunut e derivate ufficiali
<teslatutorial> scusa ma come no
<krabador> chiedi allo staff di backbox
<teslatutorial> e qui si puo inserire
<krabador> teslatutorial, se fai la tua distribuzione basata su ubuntu, finquando non viene certificata ufficiale da canonical, non è una derivata ufficiale di ubuntu
<krabador> ma solo la tua
<krabador> e non se ne fa supporto qui
<teslatutorial> boooo ok
<teslatutorial> comunque grazie krabador per avermi risposto....
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> teslatutorial, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> teslatutorial, con queste , si ha supporto qui dentro
<teslatutorial> come la metto
<krabador> teslatutorial, hai una tua derivata?
<teslatutorial> scusami l'ingnoranza ma che vuoi dire una tua derivata
<teslatutorial> backbox 4 e una derivata italiana
<krabador> teslatutorial, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<teslatutorial> guarda che nel link che mi ai dato ce backbox quindi e una derivata ubuntu
<krabador> teslatutorial, visto che sai leggere , puoi leggere anche questo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives#Recognised_Flavors
<krabador> solo a queste, si da supporto qui
<teslatutorial> booo su personalizzazioni ce backbox booo comunque grazie ok
<krabador> teslatutorial, va nel server irc.autistici.org , entra poi nel canale #backbox
<krabador> è il loro canale
<krabador> se c'è qualcuno
<krabador> ti risponderà
<krabador> teslatutorial, ma prima di dire "boooo" hai letto l'ultimo link che ti ho mandato?
<teslatutorial> si scusami sono entrato nel canale ok grazie.....
<teslatutorial> ma non ce nessuno che sfiga
<teslatutorial> ahahahahaha
<krabador> teslatutorial, non sei entrato nel canale ufficiale di backbox
<teslatutorial> e dove
<krabador> <krabador> teslatutorial, va nel server irc.autistici.org , entra poi nel canale #backbox
<krabador> devi andare nel server prima
<teslatutorial> ok
<krabador> poi nel loro canale
<teslatutorial> si ma nn ce
<teslatutorial> lo devo aggiungere io
<krabador> sicuro che vuoi occuparti di penetration testing?
<teslatutorial> be si ci provo pero questa e la prima volta che uso questo programma di chat
<krabador> teslatutorial, occuparsi di penetration testing, non è cercare di usare la wireless del vicino
<krabador> magari ti conviene studiare un po' di basi di linux in genre
<krabador> che ne dici?
<teslatutorial> pure lo sto facendo
<krabador> teslatutorial, allora continua imparando le basi del sistema
<teslatutorial> sai con windows mi sono rotto i coglio......
<krabador> e fai bene
<krabador> teslatutorial, manda /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> su questa schermata
<krabador> e li' è piu' inidicato parlare di altro che non sia supporto ubuntu
<teslatutorial> ok grazie
<saul87> Ciao c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> chiedi
<jester-> !qualcuno | saul87 vista l'ora non si garantisce
<ubot-it> saul87 vista l'ora non si garantisce: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<saul87> ciao, volevo chiedere come devo procedere per installare ubuntu su un SSD vergine, in particolare come fare le partizioni o se fa tutto in automatico la procedura d'installazione ubuntu.
<jester-> saul87: crei la tabella dos con gparted dalive e poi scelgi usa l'intero disco
<saul87> ma non fa niente quindi se nel mio pc ho l'EUFI?
<jester-> saul87: non è i disco principale?
<jester-> o lo sati sostituendo
<jester-> stai
<saul87> sostituendo, ho montato un SSD vergine.
<jester-> se è uefi devi creare gid invece che dos
<jester-> saul87: da iive fai prima da terminale e sudo cfdisk
<jester-> ti chiede subito che tabella vuoi
<jester-> scegli gid e salvi
<jester-> poi vai in installazione e scegli usa tutto il disco
<jester-> se non cerei la tabella no nlo vede
<saul87> scusami jester io di questa tecnologia nuova non sò nulla.. gid che cosa sarebbe?
<jester-> saul87: uefi vuole gid non uefi dos
<saul87> quando vado a dare sudo cf disk e selezione la tabella gpt di quanto la devo impostare di grandezza la partizione?
<akis24> giorno
<Mastro> Buongiorno, sto navigando con Ubuntu in modalita- prova. Quando provo ad installare dopo un p; si blocca e da mesaggio di errore.
<glpiana> ola
<lionheart1979> salve, come faccio ad intallare e far girare programmi java?
<glpiana> lionheart1979, se i programmi sono dei .jar, apri un terminale, ti rechi nella directory che contiene il file.jar e scrivi: java -jar file.jar
<lionheart1979> senza installare pacchetto java? dal software center mi da errore nell'installazione dei pacchetti java
<glpiana> lionheart1979, java è installato di default, a meno che tu sia partito da un cd minimale e non l'abbia intallato
<lionheart1979> ok grazie
<gabry86> Salve
<gabry86> ho un piccolo problema con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<glpiana> gabry86, esponilo
<gabry86> praticamente ogni volta che avvio ubuntu devo entrare nel terminale e reimpostare la tastiera poichè alcuni tasti me li da sfalsati inoltre la combinazione tasti per la chiocciola non è attiva
<glpiana> gabry86, apri le impostazioni di sistema
<gabry86> solo che adesso sto su piattaforma windows e ubuntu è sullo stesso HDD.... comunque da impostazioni sistema la keyboard è settata su italiano
<glpiana> gabry86, daami un secondo e ti dico passo passo cosa fare
<glpiana> gabry86, no, riavvia in ubuntu e torna qui con quello
<gabry86> fai una cosa... mi mandi la procedura via email??
<gabry86> visto che devo uscire
<glpiana> no, torna quando puoi
<gabry86> al massimo ci sentiamo dopo
<gabry86> ok ok
<gabry86> a dopo allora
<domemanc> Salve non riesco ad installare nessun programma da ubuntu software center puo' qualcuno aiutarmi?
<glpiana> domemanc, certo. apri un terminale e chiudi il software center se è aperto
<glpiana> domemanc, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<domemanc> ok
<glpiana> domemanc, quando termina, se non da errori, dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<domemanc> http://imgur.com/aUI1rUF questa la schermata
<glpiana> domemanc, cosa c'entra conq uello che ti ho detto di fare?
<domemanc> sta installando scusa
<glpiana> domemanc, oki, ma attieniti alle richieste altrimenti ci si perde
<domemanc> ok
<maxx55> buon giorno ho risolto
<glpiana> maxx55, come?
<maxx55> grazie e tutti voi
<maxx55> ciao glpiana
<maxx55> molto gentile
<maxx55> ora te lo spiego
<maxx55> dopo tutta la reistasllazione mi son ricordato che uno di voi mi aveva detto che per leggere le usb dovevo aggiungere user a gruppo vrtbox e quindi avevo il comando nel terminale e lo dato sudo gpasswd -a panda vboxusers perche nella reistallazione si era disattivat
<maxx55> son entrato per dirvelo
<maxx55> vi puo servire
<maxx55> adesso funziona
<maxx55> sudo adduser panda vboxusers
<maxx55> grep vboxusers /etc/group
<maxx55> questi comandi ho dato
<maxx55> non so pero quale e che ha funzionato
<glpiana> sì, era una cosa che ti era stata fatta fare. la reinstallazione di vbox non può aver influito sui gruppi del tuo utente in ogni caso
<maxx55> invece mi avava detto che era appena stato aggiunto
<maxx55> non ho fatto niente altro
<maxx55> grazie glpiana ringrazia pure gli altri jester ecc
<maxx55> ma posso sapere se possibile voi chi siete lavorate qui??
<glpiana> maxx55, magari avremmo dvuto ricontrollare i gruppi
<glpiana> maxx55, volontari
<akis24> siamo tipo " la misericordia " :)
<maxx55> ma siete tanto misericordiosi
<glpiana> a volte troppo e ce ne pentiamo in serata :D
<maxx55> siete tutti abbastanza competenti non penzo pero che siete dei dilettanti he io lo sono
<glpiana> maxx55, se vogliamo parlare di questo meglio spostarsi sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxx55> ok basta
<maxx55> ora vi saluto ogni tanto posso venire a salutarvi o no?? mica devo entrare solo se ci sono problemi he
<glpiana> :)
<domemanc> finito
<akis24> vieni quando vuoi maxx55
<glpiana> domemanc, oki, ora, visto che ti ha installato parecchia roba, fai un bel riavvio. poi prova sofwtare center e vedi se ti da ancora errore, nel qual caso torna qui
<domemanc> ok grazie
<maxx55> ok ciao ragazzi
<maxx55> e Grazie ciao
<domemanc> Salve problemi a scaricare da ubuntu software center
<whoof> buongiorno
<glpiana> domemanc, ancora?
<domemanc> si
<glpiana> domemanc, che programma stai cercando di installare?
<whoof> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare per far vedere le partizioni di un disco a gparted?
<domemanc> ma qualsiasi mi da problema
<domemanc> se vuoi ti mando foto
<glpiana> domemanc, se è aperto il software center, chiudilo
<glpiana> domemanc, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo software-center
<domemanc> ok
<glpiana> domemanc, si è aperto?
<domemanc> si
<glpiana> domemanc, prova a installare qualcosa
<domemanc> sta scaricando
<domemanc> ti serve schermata terminale?
<whoof> glpiana buongiorno
<glpiana> domemanc, no
<glpiana> ciao whoof
<whoof> vedo che sei esperto
<whoof> ieri sera con krabadora
<whoof> abbiamo provato a fare un dual boot
<whoof> con win7
<glpiana> !enter | whoof
<ubot-it> whoof: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<domemanc> riprovo?
<glpiana> domemanc, chiudi software center se ha finito di installare. poi riaprilo normalmente e installa qualcosa
<glpiana> domemanc, se ottieni l'errore di prima, apri i dettagli e copiali su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domemanc> ok riavvio prima?
<whoof> glpiana ma ad un certo punto lui ha detto che la tavola delle partizioni probabilmente si era rovinata e gparted non riusciva a vedere le effettive partizioni del disco rigido
<glpiana> domemanc, non ne vedo il motivo
<glpiana> whoof, da live dvd o usb apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo parted -l
<domemanc> http://imgur.com/FGWiD3R
<whoof> scusa
<whoof> glpiana ieri abbiamo fatto tutti sti passaggi ......e risultava che ci fossero 2 partizioni........ma gparted poi mi dava un unico spazio non allocato
<glpiana> whoof, da live dvd o usb apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo parted -l
<whoof> glpiana ora non sono sulla macchina in oggetto
<glpiana> domemanc, cosa non hai capito di quello che ho scritto sopra?
<glpiana> whoof, senza pc sotto mano non posso fare nulla, sorry
<domemanc> quella e' la schermata d'errore che mi da
<glpiana> domemanc, appunto. ti avevo detto di cliccare sui dettagli
<domemanc> ok scusa
<domemanc> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.73'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<glpiana> domemanc, tutto lì?
<domemanc> si
<glpiana> domemanc, chiudi sofwtare-center e apri un terminale
<domemanc> ok
<glpiana> domemanc, scrivi: software-center             e poi prova a installare qualcosa. quando ottieni l'errore, torna al terminale e copia tutto, dal comando in poi, su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domemanc> si e' aperto in automatico ubuntu  software center
<domemanc> terminale sta ancora scaricando
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8864922/
<glpiana> domemanc, sta ancora facendo cosa?
<domemanc> no niente dal terminale finito di scaricare
<glpiana> domemanc, scaricare cosa?
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8864922/
<glpiana> va beh, non si può sapere
<glpiana> domemanc, ti ha dato errore?
<domemanc> si
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8864977/
<glpiana> domemanc, chiudi software center
<glpiana> domemanc, nel terminale scrivi: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865006/
<saul87> Buongiorno, avevo questo quesito. Ieri ho installato ubuntu su di una SSD vergine. Ho creato la tabella Gpt e creato la partizione EFI tramite live cd.. dopodichè ho eseguito l'installazione selezionando l'opzione cancalla intero disco e installa ubuntu. La procedura mi ha installato la partizione wap.. posso rimuoverla dopo? Crea problemi?
<glpiana> domemanc, apri software-center e prova a installare qualcosa
<glpiana> saul87, immagino tu intenda swap
<saul87> si scusami dimenticato la s :)
<glpiana> saul87, perchè vorresti rimuovere la swap^
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> locat edesktop | greo etc
<glpiana> uff
<saul87> perchè devo ridurre i cicli di scrittura sull'SSD e nel mio notebook ho 4 giga di ram
<glpiana> saul87, se vuoi puoi provare. senza rimuoverla, edita fstab e metti # davanti alla riga della swap. poi riavvia
<glpiana> domemanc, dunque?
<domemanc> e' stata dura ma c'e' l'abbiamo fatta
<glpiana> domemanc, ma non è finita
<domemanc> che bello
<glpiana> domemanc, scrivi in un terminale: ls /etc/xdg/autostart | grep polkit                  e dimmi se ottieni output
<domemanc> devo chiudere ubuntu software center
<glpiana> domemanc, non mi interessa adesso il software center
<Bobo_93> Come installo Ubuntu server? Che partizioni devo creare? Il sistema poi va configurato per RAID 5
<glpiana> !installazione | Bobo_93
<ubot-it> Bobo_93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865187/
<glpiana> domemanc, oki, quindi non da nulla
<domemanc> confermo
<glpiana> domemanc, nel terminale: sudo touch /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<domemanc> non fa nulla
<glpiana> domemanc, ora scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<glpiana> domemanc, nel file ci metti quello che trovi qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865219/
<glpiana> domemanc, poi salvi e chiudi gedit
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<domemanc> non da niente neanche questo comando
<glpiana> domemanc, non si apre l'editor?
<domemanc> no
<domemanc> editor intendi gimp?
<glpiana> gedit
<glpiana> domemanc, sudo gedit /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<domemanc> si dovrebbe aprire quando do questo comando?
<glpiana> domemanc, dimmi cosa è apparso sul terminale
<jester-> provare per credere
<domemanc> praticamente niente rimane solo il comando dato
<glpiana> domemanc, ne dubito fortemente
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865289/
<glpiana> domemanc, fa poco testo quello che hai postato. fammi vedere prima anche il prompt del tuo terminale con user e tutto quanto
<domemanc> ho chiuso e riaperto terminale adesso si e' aperto editor
<domemanc> copio su paste?
<glpiana> domemanc, ora dentro scrivici quello che ti ho messo su pastebin
<glpiana> domemanc, cosa copia su paste????
<domemanc> me lo rimandi
<glpiana> domemanc, fatichi a leggere 5 righe più su?
<domemanc> ok scusa
<domemanc> devo cancellare il contenuto prima di incollare
<glpiana> noooooooooo
<domemanc> nell'editor
<glpiana> che contenuto?
<domemanc> devo aggiungerlo?
<glpiana> domemanc, se c'è un contenuto postalo, ma vuol dire che scrivi male i comandi che ti do
<domemanc> scusa nell'editor devo incollare quello che mi hai mandato su paste
<glpiana> domemanc, ascolta, resetta tutto. se hai del contenuto in quel file, mettilo su pastebin
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865337/
<glpiana> domemanc, chiudi gedit
<glpiana> -.-
<domemanc> ok
<glpiana> tu stavi dando comandi in un terminale che era occupato a fare altro, te ne sei reso conto?
<glpiana> domemanc, apri la dash e scrivi applicazioni, ti appare il programma applicazioni d'avvio, aprilo
<domemanc> ok fatto
<glpiana> domemanc, clicca su aggiungi
<domemanc> ok
<glpiana> domemanc, nome: polkit start
<glpiana> domemanc, comando: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<glpiana> domemanc, commento lascialo vuoto
<glpiana> domemanc, clicca su aggiungi, poi chiudi tutto e riavvia. al riavvio prova a installare da software center
<domemanc> ok
<bongio> file:///home/fabio/Immagini/boh.png
<bongio> file:///home/fabio/Immagini/boh.png
<glpiana> !image | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gelatina63> ciao...gipiana!!!
<glpiana> ciao gelatina63
<bongio> mi appare quando accendo il pc : sul volume boot rimangono solo 0 byte di pazio disco
<bongio> che devo fare?
<bongio> Ps: sono un mongolo a usare questo sistema operativo
<glpiana> bongio, noi non possiamo vedere le immagini sul tuo pc, devi caricarle su un servizio come quelli che ti ha indicato ubot-it sopra
<domemanc> ok adesso
<glpiana> bongio, comunque se hai boot pieno, disisntalla qualche kernel che no nusi
<glpiana> domemanc, funziona o no?
<domemanc> si
<gelatina63> mi hanno detto che ieri mi aspettavi, ma i doveri di casalinga hanno prevalso....
<gelatina63> possiamo continuare adesso???
<domemanc> che avevo combinato?
<glpiana> gelatina63, non è che ti aspettassi. ti avevo detto di riavviare senza scheda esterna inserita e non sei più apparsa
<glpiana> domemanc, non ne ho idea. l'importante è che abbiamo messo una pezza
<bongio> cos'è un kernel?
<domemanc> grazie gentilissimo
<glpiana> bongio, tu quando hai installato hai messo una partizione di boot seprata e non sai cos'è un kernel?
<glpiana> domemanc, figurati :)
<gelatina63> ok...l'ho fatto nel pomeriggio e finalmente ho sentito il messaggio skype
<bongio> mi sembrava il minimo...
<glpiana> gelatina63, dalla scheda integrata o dalla usb?
<glpiana> bongio, perchè i sembrava il minimo se posso chiedere?
<bongio> ahahahah perchè sono un coglione!!!
<gelatina63> poi, siccome la cam non partiva, ho smanettato qualcosa e ora non registra piu neanche il mess.....sono una frana!!!!
<glpiana> bongio, ti chiedo di moderare il linguaggio, sei su un canale pubblico
<bongio> pardon
<glpiana> bongio, comunque, apri un terminale
<gelatina63> è tutto attaccato alla usb
<bongio> aperto
<glpiana> gelatina63, puoi dirmi cosa hai fatto quando hai smanettato?
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: df               e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gelatina63> ho provato a cambiare le  impostazioni di entrata e uscita audio
<bongio> cosa devo copiare???
<glpiana> gelatina63, non ti eri segnata le impostazioni di partenza?
<glpiana> bongio, leggi sopra
<gelatina63> no...ma non so se si vedono sulla screen-shot
<glpiana> gelatina63, prendi delle schermate della tua attuale situazione
<glpiana> !image | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bongio> allora ho aperto ubuntu pastebin
<bongio> in poster che devo mettere?
<bongio> chiedo scusa ma con me ci vuole pazienza
<glpiana> bongio, il tuo nick
<glpiana> bongio, leggere è faticoso, lo so
<bongio> sarebbe bongio il mio nick?
<glpiana> bongio, sì
<bongio> e fin qui ci siamo
<bongio> in content cosa devo mettere?
<glpiana> !paste | bongio leggi per cortesia
<jester-> echo $USER
<ubot-it> bongio leggi per cortesia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bongio> ma lo apro e c'è solo una roba da compilare
<glpiana> bongio, ti ho chiesto di dare un comando nel terminale, giusto?
<bongio> ah ok: df lo dovevo scrivere nel terminale
<bongio> giusto?
<bongio> adesso l'ho fatto
<francmarra> buongiorno.
<francmarra> Ragazzi ho perso il nome utente!
<glpiana> bongio, ecco, mettine l'output su pastebin
<francmarra> sul sito di ubuntu-it.org
<francmarra> come faccio a recuperarlo?
<glpiana> francmarra, non c'entra nulla con noi il sito
<glpiana> !chat | francmarra
<ubot-it> francmarra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bongio> e mi appaiono scritte incomprensibili... le copio su paste?
<francmarra> ah :D
<francmarra> vabeh, allora senza postare nulla sul forum posso chiedere direttamente a voi.
<francmarra> sono disperato.
<glpiana> bongio, sì
<bongio> deo grazia
<krabador> francmarra, prova a vedere con la procedura di recupero dati , dal forum
<bongio> fatto!!
<francmarra> Non riesco proprio a capire perchè su Ubuntu 14.10 ogni volta che inserisco il jack cuffie, mi seleziona la scheda audio HDMI
<bongio> ho impastato... adesso che devo fare???
<francmarra> se lancio  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec mi restituisce Codec: Intel Haswell HDMI
<gelatina63> si ho controllato, ci sono 2 screen
<glpiana> bongio, devi copiare qui il link
<glpiana> gelatina63, reimposta come vedi dagli screenshot di ieri
<bongio> 1
<bongio> 2
<bongio> 3
<bongio> 4
<bongio> 5
<francmarra> se qualche anima pia si offrisse di aiutarmi, ne sarei onorato. <3
<rickymonty> Anche io ho bisogno di un aiuto sto tirando giù i morti con OSMO
<glpiana> !aiuto | rickymonty
<rickymonty> GAB73 posso chiederti una csoa che non capisco?
<ubot-it> rickymonty: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giomanet> ciao a tutti
<bongio> scommetto che ho fatto un casino....
<glpiana> bongio, sì, devi usare pastebin, non devi copiare il contenuto della pagina di pastebin qui sul canale
<bongio> devo fare download as text?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> bongio, sto per rinunciare
<rickymonty> Allora, ho sincronizzato i contatti con un formato .vcf ma non so che cavolo ho premuto, insomma ho fatto un casino. Come faccio a cancellare tutti i contatti di Osmo?
<gelatina63> gipiana, scusa...ma non mi si apre niente....pensi che sia meglio riavviare, magari senza usb
<glpiana> bongio, tu sai cos'è un indirizzo di una pagina internet?
<glpiana> gelatina63, oki, poi torna qui
<giomanet> sono nuovo e completamente all-Inizio....chi potrebbe darmi cortesemente qualche ragguaglio_
<bongio> forse
<bongio> è l' http?
<glpiana> bongio, ecco, quello. copai quell'indirizzo qui
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865763/
<glpiana> bongio, ora fai la stessa cosa con l'output del comando: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<giomanet> vorrei istallare linux su una partizione di un nuovo NB....ho lasciato un 50Gb.... come posso procedere_
<glpiana> !installazione | giomanet
<ubot-it> giomanet: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865792/
<bongio> giusto?
<glpiana> bongio, sì. ora scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<glpiana> bongio, ti chiede la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<jester-> e giusto per non farsi mancare niente pure la home separata
<jester-> cioè la /boot separata
<bongio> quale password devo mettere?
<glpiana> bongio, la password del tuo utente
<bongio> ok
<bongio> fatto
<bongio> adesso lo copio ancora su paste?
<glpiana> bongio, no, scrivi df
<bongio> scrivo df sul terminale
<glpiana> bongio, guarda la percentuale di fianco a boot, ultima riga
<glpiana> bongio, sì, come hai fatto prima
<bongio> mi dice che verranno liberati 145 mb
<bongio> adesso scrivo df
<glpiana> bongio, che verranno liberati quei mega te lo dice il comando che hai già dato. non lo hai fatto proseguire?
<bongio> allora ho scriito il comando che mi hai dato
<gelatina63> dove posto le screen
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> torno tra 10 minuti
<bongio> mi è uscito un papiro con alla fine  scritto che verranno liberati 145 mb
<bongio> e poi ho mandato l'ordine df
<bongio> adesso mi scrive interrotto
<bongio> ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/edit
<glpiana> bongio, ridai il comando: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<gelatina63> http://cristinavalentini.imgur.com/all/
<glpiana> bongio, quando ti chiede s/n, se la s è maiuscola premi invio
<bongio> ok fatto
<glpiana> bongio, dimmi quando termina
<bongio> ok
<bongio> comunque grazie mille per la pazienza
<francmarrara> bonjour :)
<francmarrara> Ragazzi, qualcuno ha avuto già problemi con l'audio in cuffia in Ubuntu?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | francmarrara
<ubot-it> francmarrara: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francmarrara> domanda tecnica allora.
<bongio> ha finito
<glpiana> bongio, copia su pastebin
<bongio> e adesso mi è apparsa la casella degli aggiornamenti
<francmarrara> Ho un santech T55, installato ubuntu 14.10, l'audio in altoparlate va una scheggia, ma appena attacco il jack si muta tutto.
<francmarrara> Ho già cercato su internet possibili soluzioni, ma nessuna risolve il problema
<jester-> francmarrara: delle cuffie?
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866032/
<francmarrara> si
<francmarrara> se lancio cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<francmarrara> mi da
<francmarrara> Codec: Intel Haswell HDMI
<jester-> francmarrara: installa pavuncontro e controlla se il volume delle cuffie è su
<francmarrara> si è su
<francmarrara> si muove anche la barra
<francmarrara> ma non si sente nulla
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<gelatina63> gipiana, ti ho inviato i screen
<glpiana> gelatina63, ora guardo
<bongio> ok mi chiede di continuare
<bongio> con la S maiuscola
<glpiana> bongio, premi invio
<jester-> francmarrara: muovedo il jack?
<jester-> come il dente che dondola e avanti indrè?
<francmarrara> jester-, non va
<bongio> ok
<glpiana> gelatina63, devi mettere qui un link per volta, non l'album intero
<francmarrara> jester-, se le uso su windows funzionano, anche dal nexus
<jester-> francmarrara: sicuro che la cuffia non sia ciucca?
<francmarrara> jester-, sicurissimo
<bongio> fatto
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866134/
<gelatina63> http://cristinavalentini.imgur.com/edit?deletehash=hskk6bZWyHCauTb
<gelatina63> http://i.imgur.com/zTIfvti.png
<francmarrara> jester-, e il microfono sembra funzionare
<gelatina63> http://cristinavalentini.imgur.com/edit?deletehash=sdGfxuuQxxNXcJA
<jester-> francmarrara: hadmi va sulla tv o video con casse cambia il canale ingresso in analogico
<gelatina63> http://cristinavalentini.imgur.com/edit?deletehash=7cUgUnzwrYKGKnS
<gelatina63> gipiana...fatto
<glpiana> bongio, e il comando successivo l'hai dato?
<francmarrara> è già messo in analogico
<francmarrara> http://i.imgur.com/dU4Pofg.png
<bongio> ho dato l'ultimo che mi hai detto
<bongio> e poi te l'ho mandato
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<jester-> francmarrara: fa vedere il canale uscite
<glpiana> gelatina63, vorrei vedere le uscite non gli ingressi
<bongio> ok, ho confermato e adesso  sta elaborando
<francmarrara> http://i.imgur.com/mKi1493.png
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866221/
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic
<domemanc> salve ancora io
<jester-> francmarrara: hai l'output su HDMI
<francmarrara> jester-, rieccomi.
<francmarrara> hai visto?
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866247/
<jester-> francmarrara: hai l'output su HDMI
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic
<jester-> francmarrara: cambia
<gelatina63> http://cristinavalentini.imgur.com/edit?deletehash=sdGfxuuQxxNXcJA
<jester-> se permette
<domemanc> per aprire file .deb
<domemanc> .tar.gz
<domemanc> .tar.bz2
<domemanc> .sh
<domemanc> quale procedura per installare in automatico se possibile pacchetti deb, .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, .sh, .run
<bongio> ma ogni volta è un comando diverso?
<glpiana> bongio, stiamo levando un po' di kernel che ti riempiono /boot
<francmarrara> jester-, non permette :(
<glpiana> gelatina63, no, non passarmi il link così. link pubblico all'immagine per cortesia
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866252/
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic
<glpiana> bongio, abbiamo quasi finito
<gelatina63> http://cristinavalentini.imgur.com/edit?deletehash=oynAjTNJKrzQvLn
<bongio> ok
<jester-> francmarrara: di solito capita il contrario non so che altro dirti
<domemanc> salve
<domemanc> come installare questi pacchetti deb, .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, .sh, .run
<glpiana> gelatina63, no, devi darmi qualcosa tipo: http://i.imgur.com/zTIfvti.png
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866260/
<jester-> francmarrara: se vuoi provare a tuo rischio  http://www.thegeekylinux.com/2013/07/how-to-fix-built-in-speaker-not-working.html
<glpiana> domemanc, e mo' ti psieghiamo tutto linux in due righe?
<cristian_c> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<bongio> ma hai studiato per sapere fare tutte queste cose o sei autodidatta?
<glpiana> bongio, sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> !sorgenti
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866289/
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/cEFaENn
<glpiana> bongio, sei a posto
<bongio> grazie mille veramente
<bongio> adesso devo spegnere e riaccendere
<bongio> o fare l'aggiornamento
<bongio> o qualcosaltro?
<glpiana> bongio, fai pure gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> gelatina63, è sempre la stessa schermata. io voglio le uscite, non gli ingressi
<bongio> grazie... che pazienza che hai avuto!!!
<glpiana> la vendo a chili
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/046B1HC
<glpiana> gelatina63, continui a postare la stessa immagine
<gelatina63> ma sono le uscite.....
<gelatina63> scusa....no
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/9hhr5KX
<gelatina63> scusa gipiana, intanto che guardi mi assento 5 minuti...
<glpiana> gelatina63, ok
<gabry86> Allora ho reinstallato la versione successiva la 14.10 ma il problema della tastiera rimane ancora
<gabry86> che devo fare
<glpiana> gabry86, che problema?
<gabry86> praticamente alcuni tasti sono sfalsati del tipo premo il tasto del piu e mi da la parentesi quadra chiusa
<gabry86> o premo il punto interrogativo e mi restituisce un underscore
<glpiana> gabry86, è la mappatura sbagliata
<gabry86> si ok lo avevo capito
<gabry86> per; in fase di installazione l-avevo configurata
<glpiana> gabry86, apri le impostazioni e imposta correttamente la tastiera come tastiera italiana e non americana
<gabry86> precisamente impostazioni tastiera
<gabry86> o devo andare in qualche altra parte
<glpiana> gabry86, aspetta che ti dico
<gabry86> ok trovata
<gabry86> vediamo se funziona
<gabry86> non era quello... dimmi te
<glpiana> gabry86, inserimento testo
<gabry86> poi_
<glpiana> gabry86, poi ti trovi davanti un afinestra dove sono elencati i layout di tastiera già disponibili. cosa leggi?
<gabry86> miracolooooooo
<gabry86> ci sono riuscito... dovevo inserire l'italiano inn quanto era lista vuota
<gabry86> :D
<glpiana> -.-
<gabry86> si svista mia
<gabry86> pardon
<gabry86> e grazie comunque del supporto
<glpiana> :)
<gabry86> alla prossima :D
<gelatina63> gipiana...eccomi
<gelatina63> va bene lo screen che ho mandato
<glpiana> gelatina63, dove vedi Port clicca e dimmi cosa ti appare in elenco
<gelatina63> ma dove lo trovo port
<gelatina63> .....?
<glpiana> gelatina63, nella schermata delle uscite che mi hai mostrato prima
<gelatina63> altoparlanti, senza modo di cambiare
<soleado> salve volevo un iformazione riguardante matlab ... sapete come posso scaricarlo dal web in modo sicuro ma soprattutto gratuito"?
<glpiana> !matlab | soleado
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'matlab'
<glpiana> soleado, mi pare comunque vada acquistato
<glpiana> soleado, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Matlab
<soleado> gia ho visto questo post
<soleado> dei miei colleghi di università non hanno avuto problemi per windows
<glpiana> quindi?
<gelatina63> hai visto la mia risposta?
<soleado> quindi pensavo che visto che ubuntu fosse open source lo trovavo piu velocemente
<glpiana> gelatina63, sì, ho visto e sinceramente non saprei che dire. come avevi fatto a ottenere suoni ieri?
<ExPBoy> !chat | soleado
<ubot-it> soleado: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> soleado, tu vuoi una copia piratata?
<glpiana> soleado, sai che è illegale e che questo canale è pubblico e loggato e tu sei entrato mostrando il tuo indirizzo ip?
<gelatina63> con le impostazioni sulle regolaziopni del volume
<glpiana> gelatina63, e non riesci a riprodurre la situazione?
<gelatina63> ci provo....poi ti dico
<gelatina63> allora il sono si sente, ma il microfono non registra....
<glpiana> gelatina63, oki, allora apri un terminale
<glpiana> e scrivi alsamixer
<glpiana> si apre il mixer?
<gelatina63> si
<glpiana> gelatina63, ok, allarga al massimo il terminale e prendi una schermata che includa le voci relative al microfono
<gelatina63> http://imgur.com/jGQ3QPm
<glpiana> gelatina63, chiudi pure il mixer (con esc esc) e poi torna ai volumi e vai nella shceda ingressi stavolta. vedi se cambiando le impostazioni riesci a fare andare anche il mocrofono
<gelatina63> io devo andare....il dovere domestico mi chiama!!!!! oggi provo altre impostazioni e domani ti faccio sapere!!!!! GRAZIE:))
<glpiana> ciao
<saul87> qualcuno mi può aiutare per configurare la cache di firefox nella ram? ho provato varie guide ma la cronologia non mi viene cancellata al riavvio del pc..
<glpiana> saul87, che c'entra la cache con la cronologia?
<krabador> saul87, puoi inserire tmpfs     /home/<user>/.mozilla/firefox/default/Cache tmpfs mode=1777,noatime 0 0
<krabador> in /etc/fstab
<saul87> qualcuno mi può aiutare a spostare la cache di firefox nella ram?
<krabador> saul87, puoi inserire tmpfs     /home/<user>/.mozilla/firefox/default/Cache tmpfs mode=1777,noatime 0 0
<krabador> in /etc/fstab
<ExPBoy> e 2
<krabador> dove user è il tuo nome utente
<krabador> ma controlla bene la cartella della cache di firefox
<krabador> e metti quella
<saul87> una volta messo c'è qualche comando per verificare che tutto sia ok?
<krabador> saul87, se hai inserito la cartella corretta della cache, essa verrà montata nel tmpfs in ram
<krabador> saul87, salva correttamente /etc/fstab, e una volta salvato , verifica che la modifica sia stata salvata
<krabador> ricaricandolo
<krabador> dopo dichè devi riavviare il sistema
<saul87> ok provo a riavviare il sistema ora..
<TanTovanni> ragazzi,qualcuno di voi sa dirmi quali sono le specifiche tecniche minime per installare ubuntu studio su un computer?
<krabador> il sistema operativo in se , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<krabador> tieni in considerazione che applicazioni per lavorare di grafica e audio
<krabador> vogliono ram
<krabador> per lavorare
<krabador> piu' ce n'è, meglio è
<krabador> avendo xfce, pressochè quelle di xubuntu
<krabador> come specifiche minime
<krabador> reboot
<TanTovanni> ah,grazie
<TanTovanni> poi volevo sapere,visto  che sono nuovo di Ubuntu
<TanTovanni> come fare per sapere quale scheda madre,diciamo così,specifiche tecniche monto  sul pc
<glpiana> TanTovanni, sudo lshw
<krabador> TanTovanni, se hai ubuntu, se ancora non lo metti...
<krabador> la cosa diventa piu' interessante
<TanTovanni> non t'ho capito krabador
<Ciccio84> buonpomeriggio a tutti
<Ciccio84> c'è nessuno
<rickymonty> Si può mettere il lancher in basso?
<rickymonty> invece che a sinistra?
<whoof> krabador  ciao
<whoof> allora vogliamo provare a mettere a posto la tavola delle partizioni?
<whoof> krabador sempre per mettere in dual boot win 7 e ubuntu studio
<jester-> whoof: grub se ne frega di come sono le partizioni
<whoof> jester io non riesco a montare ubuntu a fianco di win7
<jester-> a installare vorrai dire
<jester-> whoof: sei con la live?
<whoof> jester  si appunto, perchè l'installer di ubuntu non mi da la voce installa a fianco
<jester-> se hai uefi non lo fa
<whoof> e perchè non mi vede la partizione che creo in win 7
<jester-> oppure la tabella dos è piena
<jester-> whoof: in win7?
<whoof> non sono in uefi
<jester-> e quando mai si crea un partizione dentro a winz
<whoof> si in win 7 su gestine disco
<whoof> riduco un volume.....
<jester-> whoof: devi venire qui da live cd
<whoof> sono con la live
<whoof> di ubuntu studio
<jester-> allora apri gparted, fai un shot e postalo
<jester-> !image | whoof
<ubot-it> whoof: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<whoof> http://imgur.com/dsAMbzU
<whoof> jester- eccola
<jester-> whoof: in pratica i disco è quasi vergine
<jester-> whoof: non c'è nessuna partizione
<whoof> c'è win 7........ci sono i programmi ecc
<jester-> whoof: li s sda è vuoto
<whoof> se vai sotto win 7 su gestine disco
<jester-> whoof: hai un disco soo?
<whoof> ci sono 2 partizioni
<jester-> whoof: dove le vedi nell'imagine che hai postato
<whoof> appunto c'è qualcosa che non va
<jester-> whoof: a en9o che hai un seccodno disco con sopra winz
<jester-> secondo
<whoof> ano
<whoof> no
<jester-> whoof: mi sa che ti sei segato wunz e tutto
<whoof> portatile con un solo disco di 500 gb
<whoof> no win funziona
<jester-> impossibile, prova a riavviare
<whoof> solo che ubuntu non vede le partizioni
<jester-> se va ci sono gli spiriti
<jester-> whoof: che live stai usando
<jester-> il disco è 500 - qualcosa di riservato ci sono 465 gb non allocati che è circa l'intero disco
<saul87> kabrador, mi si è bloccato ubuntu al riavvio..
<lorenzo97> salve, ho cercato installare xubuntu su un vecchio pc dove c'erano windows xp e ubuntu (13.04 mi pare), mi compare questa scritta :- unable to find a medium containing a live file system- cosa posso fare?
<jester-> lorenzo97: hai il cd ciucco
<jester-> rifallo per bene
<jester-> !iso | lorenzo97
<ubot-it> lorenzo97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lorenzo97> ma devo rimasterizzare?
<jester-> eh
<lorenzo97> CD vergine per forza o posso usare un cancellato?
<lorenzo97> rescrivibile
<jester-> gli rw se hanno un po di tempo non sono affidabili
<jester-> ma puo isempre provare
<lorenzo97> ok grazie
<Boboyers3> Hey salve carissimi a tutti come posso fare nel capire se uno un pc o altro è sotto attacco DDoS? E Risalire poi all'ip che fa questo per poterlo dire all'isp??  Volevo sapere se qualche utente come me avesse un attacco DDoS anche se è improbabile come faccio a rintracciare il suo ip per darlo alla polizia o per denunciarlo all'isp, anche gli isp d
<Boboyers3> evono intervenire come fanno loro? a recuperare il suo indirizzo ip la dove è possibile? Con il routing table? Su Windows si vede anche con il Comando Netstat? E come capire se si è sotto attacco DDosS?
<jester-> !chat | Boboyers3
<ubot-it> Boboyers3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Boboyers3> Sì ok ma riguardante quello che ho scritto cosa mi sai dire?
<whoof> jester- eccomi
<whoof> win funziona
<sauld87> ho installato oggi ubuntu 14.10 su di una SSD, come faccio a spostare la cache di firefox nella ram?
<whoof> come ti spiegavo e come abbiamo verificato con krabador ci deve essere un problema con ubuntu che non riconosche le partizioni
<whoof> jester- mi ha detto che con vari programmi la cosa si può riparare
<whoof> mi date una mano?
<whoof> krabador ci sei?
<jester-> whoof: c'è winz o no
<krabador> whoof, si
<krabador> whoof, hai uefi nel pc ?
<krabador> sauld87, rimuovi la linea aggiunta in /etc/fstab
<sauld87> krabador, si già fatto grazie adesso riparte.. stò cercando come fare..
<eholo> cucu
<krabador> sauld87, about:config
<krabador> sauld87, crei la voce browser.cache.disk.parent_directory
<krabador> whoof, hai uefi nel pc ?
<domemanc> Salve quale procedura per installare pacchetti tar.gz eecc
<krabador> domemanc, non c'è una procedura specifica
<domemanc> sono nuovo in linux
<krabador> se è un software , ed è il sorgente, si scompatta, si entra nella cartella di estrazione con il terminale, e si compila il software
<domemanc> non vorrei sbagliare ma esiste procedura con il terminale?
<krabador> domemanc, se non dici cosa è il tuo tar.gz, è diffiicile rispondere
<jester-> domemanc: tar è u formato compresso tipo zip e rar dentro ci puo esere di tutto, se ci sono i porni mica li installi
<domemanc> ho provato qualche volta a installare questi pacchetti ma poi come si trova file installazione?
<krabador> domemanc, torna quando ai voglia di rispondere alle domane.
<krabador> *domande
<domemanc> si scusa
<gelatina63> scusate, ...innanzitutto ciao
<Pietro> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<gelatina63> con gipbana stamane ho configurato la scheda audio esterna
<gelatina63> ora ho l'ultimo problema
<Pietro> ho un problema con connessione, dopo svariati tentativi, siamo riusciti a capire che devo cambiare le impostazioni del router
<Pietro> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi??
<gelatina63> devo configurare la cam
<gelatina63> chi mi da una mano
<gelatina63> please....
<krabador> Pietro, fammi indovinare.... filtro indirizzo mac impostato?
<krabador> gelatina63, hai cheese installato ?
<gelatina63> no
<Pietro> yep
<krabador> Pietro, se controlli il log di 2 sere fa
<krabador> Pietro, te l'ho chiesto formalmente
<Pietro> ??
<krabador> !log | Pietro
<ubot-it> Pietro: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gelatina63> USB dongle
<krabador> Pietro, entra nelle impostazioni del router, e per farlo consulta il manuale dello stesso , o chi l'ha impostato
<krabador> gelatina63, sudo apt-get install cheese
<krabador> gelatina63, e poi aprilo, vediamo che succede
<Pietro> sono nel router
<krabador> consulta il manuale del router, per vedere qual'è la sezione adibita al filtro di periferiche / indirizzi mac
<krabador> e , inserisci il tuo nel range impostato
<Pietro> e se non ne fossi in possesso???
<gelatina63> mi ha scaricato una serie di pacchetti....
<gelatina63> ha finito
<krabador> gelatina63, fa partire cheese
<krabador> anche dal terminale stesso, digitando cheese
<krabador> e invio
<krabador> a webcam inserita
<gelatina63> non la trova....
<krabador> gelatina63, a webcam inserita, lsusb
<krabador> e pastebin
<Pietro> krabador scusa, ma non sono abilissimo, mi spieghi che devo fare,
<Pietro> sono nel mio router
<Pietro> nella sezione mac filter
<Pietro> mi spieghi piu o meno cosa devo fare
<Pietro> ti ripeto non ho il manuale
<krabador> ma hai internet
<Pietro> si, sto usando il cavo
<gelatina63> scusa un attimo,vado un attimovia per q.fis.
<gelatina63> eccomi
<gelatina63> scusa..non ricordo come si apre pastebin
<gelatina63> scusate...siccome ha fatto degli aggiornamenti e mi chiede di riavviare, lo faccio ora o risolviamo prima il probllema della cam
<gelatina63> uh-uh....krabador...ci sei????
<krabador> gelatina63, riavvia
<garfielf> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno può darmi una mano con i permessi di una partizione dati?
<gelatina63> rieccomi....
<gelatina63> scusate ma stavo facendo con krabador....chi si inserisce al posto suo?
<jester-> gelatina63: a sapere cosa stavata facendo
<jester-> te
<garfield> Qualcuno può darmi una mano con i permessi di una partizione dati, per favore?
<jester-> garfield: piu che alla partizione si danno a file e cartelle in essa contenuti
<jester-> gelatina63: sempre la adio usb?
<gelatina63> dovevamo cofigurare la cam che è connessa alla scheda audio usb
<garfield> Il fatto è che ho creato una partizione dati quando ho installato il sistema e ora posso accedere ma non modificare nulla.
<gelatina63> si, le impostazioni audio sono ok, ora devo configurare la cam
<jester-> gelatina63: hai provato con cheese se la rileva?
<jester-> garfield: hai ubuntu?
<garfield> Sì, 14.04
<jester-> gelatina63: barra a sinstra sul desktop?
<jester-> garfield:  barra a sinstra sul desktop?
<garfield> Unity? Sì
<jester-> garfield: installa gksu poi nel terminale gksu nautilus  e vedi che leggi e scrivi
<garfield> ok
<gelatina63> no con cheese non la rileva, mi aveva dato un altro comando, e poi postare su paste
<jester-> gelatina63: è una usb?
<gelatina63> solo che ho dovuto riavviare per aggionamento
<gelatina63> si
<jester-> gelatina63: se cheese non la vede sa di cam incompatibile,marca modello?
<garfield> Impossibile creare una cartella richiesta. Creare la seguente cartella oppure impostare i permessi in modo che possa essere creata: /root/.config/nautilus
<jester-> garfield: facendo cosa
<garfield> gksu nautilus su terminale
<jester-> hai intallato gksu?
<garfield> sì
<gelatina63> usb dongle....ma il resto lo rileva!!!!
<jester-> garfield: sudo nautilus
<jester-> gelatina63: sulla cam non c'è la marca?
<garfield> fatto
<jester-> garfield: nautilus si è aperto?
<garfield> no
<jester-> hai cannibalizzato qualcosa?
<garfield> Nulla
<jester-> garfield: e solo nautilus?
<garfield> Ora si è aperto
<jester-> garfield: allora si apre anche con sudo nautilus dopo aver dato la pass
<garfield> Prima non lo aveva fatto, riprovo?
<gelatina63> CS2021S Vimicro webcam
<gelatina63> jester...dopo cheese mi aveva dato un altroimput da dare al terminale
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<jester-> gelatina63: quindi apri cheese
<gelatina63> con sudo modprobe non parte niente
<jester-> gelatina63: è normale, no errore ha fatto
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a installare questo programma 4kyoutubetomp3?
<domemanc> ha un estensione deb
<domemanc> credo
<jester-> !info 4kyoutubetomp3
<ubot-it> Package 4kyoutubetomp3 does not exist in trusty
<domemanc> ok grazie
<jester-> domemanc: se deb doppio click sul file ma occhio che non essendo ufficiale puo far danni
<domemanc> ok rinuncio
<domemanc> un buon download manager?
<jester-> domemanc: a cosa serve
<domemanc> per ubuntu 14.04
<gelatina63> che ti devo mandare su paste la risposta?
<jester-> gelatina63: non va?
<domemanc> per scaricare file grosse dimensioni
<gelatina63> no
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo rmmod uvcvideo
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo modprobe gspca
<jester-> ee riprova
<garfield> jester: sono riuscito a entrare come root e ho risolto. Grazie mille! Senza il tuo aiuto non ci arrivavo!
<gelatina63> non succede assolutamente niente....neanche si apre più cheeese
<jester-> gelatina63: ha caricato il driver se non da errore
<jester-> gelatina63: stracca e riattacca la ca
<jester-> m
<gelatina63> fatto
<gelatina63> ora?
<jester-> gelatina63: cheese nel terminale
<gelatina63> fatto!
<jester-> gelatina63: la va no?
<Sak> buonasera, ho un prob con adobe flash, non mi fa selezionare le impostazione per la memorizzazione locale, il click non da nessun effetto, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi ?
<jester-> Sak: spiega meglio
<jester-> Sak: e che cosa hai installato
<Sak> jester-:  ubntu 14.04, firefox 33 e adobe flash
<Sak> quando clicco sull'applicazione flash
<Sak> il menu che ne esce non mi permette di fare consenti o nega
<jester-> Sak: coiè sulla finestra dello streaming?
<Sak> esatto
<jester-> Sak: apri un terminale
<jester-> Sak: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Sak> ok
<jester-> metti risposta nel paste
<jester-> !paste  Sak
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste  Sak'
<jester-> !paste | Sak
<ubot-it> Sak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gelatina63: uuuuh uuuuh
<Sak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8870169/
<gelatina63> scusa...no
<jester-> gelatina63: nel terminale dai: dmesg e incolla tutto nel pastebin
<gelatina63> volevo provare col dischetto...che dici?
<jester-> Sak: dpkg -l | grep adobe
<jester-> Sak: e dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<gelatina63> non scrive niente...
<jester-> gelatina63: dmesg
<Sak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8870231/
<Sak> dpkg -l | grep adobe  non da nulla
<jester-> Sak: non è che stai usando html5
<jester-> Sak: controlla su youtube
<jester-> Sak: con firefox?
<gelatina63> ho capito...ma non fa niente!
<jester-> gelatina63: dovrebbe scrivere un mezzo libro
<jester-> dmesg seguito da enter
<gelatina63> se vuoi ne ho tanti di mio figlio....te ne mando uno!!!!!
<Sak> ho appena provato con chrome e in quest caso funziona
<Sak> si uso firefox
<gelatina63> è ovvio che faccio enter
<jester-> gelatina63: è strano stu fatto
<jester-> gelatina63: ne ho tanti anch'io del figlio, certi di scuola mai aperti
<gelatina63> ma va....tutte le stranezze capitano a me, cavolo(si può dire?)
<gelatina63> no....io ho i selleroni di King, Spielberg e altri luminari del crimine!!!!
<jester-> gelatina63: leggi il privato
<Sak> provato su youtube  dasempre lo stesso prob
<gelatina63> in che senso?
<jester-> si è tolto dalla palle 9 anni fa andando a londra per 2 mesi e sta a ancora la
<jester-> gelatina63: guarda che hai un pulsante in piu a mio nome
<gelatina63> beh...se ti consola, io ne ho una sposata a Londra da 7 anni e un altro, sposato in Australia da 6 mesi!!!!! Ti batto!
<jester-> minchia
<jester-> la figlia con nipoti sta in valdaosta
<jester-> gelatina63: pvt sbloccato
<Sak> nessun suggerimento?
<jester-> Sak: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<gelatina63> pvt sbloccato che vuole dire
<jester-> Sak: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<Sak> nessun suggerimento?
<jester-> gelatina63: pvt = privato
<Marcodb> Salve, sto cercando di installare ubunto 14.4 , e sono alla schermata per provare prima dell'installazione! non riesco a connettermi a internet, cosa devo fare?
<Sak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8870445/
<Marcodb> sono molto ignorante nella materia.. cosa dovrei farne?
<cybernova> Marcodb, vuoi connetterti con cavo oppure wifi?
<Marcodb> wifi
<cybernova> Marcodb, da terminale: lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | Marcodb
<ubot-it> Marcodb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Sak: pare tutto a posto non mi spiego il fatto
<Sak> jester-:  io credo sia qualcheincompatibilità di compiz
<jester-> Sak: rmmod -r .macromedia
<jester-> Sak: facile
<jester-> !unityreset | Sak
<ubot-it> Sak: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> e cancella .compiz
<Sak> perchè s enonerro nelle versioni precedenti c'era tipo una combo Alt + qualcosa e poi cliccavo
<zeta750> Salve ragazzi ho un problema qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | zeta750
<cybernova> !qualcuno | zeta750
<ubot-it> zeta750: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> aiò
<Marcodb> io non sono esperto del computer scusate non sto capendo cosa devo fare
<Marcodb> come collegarmi al wi fi
<jester-> [18:32:44] <cybernova> Marcodb, da terminale: lshw -C network
<Marcodb> ma cosa vuol dire?
<zeta750> il mio problema è il seguente da quando ho installato ubuntu sul mio asus x53sd non riesco piu a sentire l audio con le cuffie su windows quando invece su ubuntu funziona tutto
<jester-> cybernova> !paste | Marcodb
<jester-> [18:32:48] <ubot-it> Marcodb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> Marcodb, vuol dire che devi aprire il terminale e dare il comando che ti ho dato
<cybernova> Marcodb, nei programmi cerca terminale
<jester-> Marcodb: clicca il logo in alto sulla barra e scrivi term nella ricerca
<cybernova> !chat | zeta750
<ubot-it> zeta750: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marcodb> ho inserito il comando nel terminale ma mi dice not found
<zeta750> scusa @ubot-it chi mi può aiutare?
<cybernova> zeta750, devi cambiare canale come ti è stato detto, ubuntu non centra nulla
<jester-> Marcodb: allora dai: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> icolla da qui al teminale
<andrea-> buonasera
<zeta750> devo andare su chat liber allora?
<cybernova> zeta750, si
<zeta750> ok grazie
<cybernova> prego
<jester-> zeta750: eh winz non centra con #ubuntu-it
<Marcodb> se potessi essere qui con il cumpoter che mi serve non sarei qui no?
<cybernova> Marcodb, allora fai le foto, qua non possiamo sapere quello che viene scritto sul tuo computer
<andrea-> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04, quando accendo il pc non vede nessuna rete wifi, devo per forza sospendere .Quando lo riattivo vede tranquillamente la mia rete e si connette... come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Marcodb: attaccare un cavo i rete o connettersi via cellofono fino e che il problema sia fixato?
<cybernova> andrea-, sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | andrea-
<ubot-it> andrea-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea-> cybernova,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8870655/
<cybernova> andrea-, lsmod | grep ath9k
<andrea-> cybernova,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8870700/
<cybernova> andrea-, edita /etc/modules con privilegi di root e inserisci su di una riga: ath9k
<cybernova> andrea-, poi da terminale dai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<andrea-> cybernova,   ath9k lo devo aggiungere? ci sono anche  lp rtc
<cybernova> andrea-, fai così: sudo echo ath9k >> /etc/modules
<jester-> andrea-: aggiungi sotto
<andrea-> cybernova,  ok ci sono,  riavvio
<jester-> andrea-: controlla che abbia scritto il file
<andrea-> si cè
<cybernova> andrea-, hai dato questo anche?
<cybernova> <cybernova> andrea-, poi da terminale dai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> riavvia e abbi fede
<andrea-> si l'ho fatto prima
<cybernova> andrea-, perfetto riavvia allora
<saul87> Buonasera, sto provando a mettere il tema del mac su ubuntu 14.10 usando questa guida
<saul87> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes
<saul87> sudo apt-get update
<saul87> sudo apt-get install mac-ithemes-v3
<saul87> sudo apt-get install mac-icons-v3
<andrea-> cybernova,  niente da fare non vede nessuna rete all'avvio
<andrea-> la fede non basta mai
<jester-> Sagitt_Mac: passa i chat,  non c'è assistenza per roba non ufficiale
<jester-> !chat | Sagitt_Mac
<ubot-it> Sagitt_Mac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sagitt_Mac> jester- ?
<cybernova> andrea-, quel driver è una pippa non è la prima volta che da sti problemi
<jester-> !ppa | Sagitt_Mac
<ubot-it> Sagitt_Mac: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Sagitt_Mac> jester- secondo me hai sbagliato persona :)
<jester-> Sagitt_Mac: vero era per saul87 uscito e il tab ha beccato te :D
<Sagitt> fa niente ahha
<Sagitt> tranqui
<utente> sono rientrato sono saul87.. non so perchè mi ha buttato fuori
<andrea-> cybernova,  non è un grosso problema, mi connetto lo stesso, è più una seccatura
<andrea-> cybernova,  grazie !
<jester-> Sagitt: perchè hai spammato
<jester-> eh
<jester-> utente: perchè hai spammato e non si assiste su pacchetti non marca ubuntu
<utente> capito scusate :)
<jester-> !chat | utente
<ubot-it> utente: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utente> mi potete aiutare a spostare la cartella di cache di Google Chrome sulla ram? come devo fare?
<jester-> utente: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=chrome+cache+in+ram
<utente> ci stavo già guardando su google, vedrò di studiarmelo da solo vediamo se ci capisco qualcosa :) grazie cmq
<follow83> Sera a tutti
<follow83> Sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu
<follow83> solo piccolo quesito...
<follow83> come cambio icona a collegamento creato sulla desk?
<follow83> Grazie per eventuali risposte
<follow83> è un collegamento ad applicazione che è senza icona e vorrei mettere quella giusta
<koratot> ciao
<koratot> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<koratot> ok.scusate
<papero> vi va il forum?
<papero> mi da 404
<papero> vi va il forum?
<follow83> grazie x le risposte NUMEROSISSIME
<follow83> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> lol
<follow83> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<follow83> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> follow83, ?
<follow83> Ok, Grazie...
<cristian_c> ?
<follow83> Sono nuovo utente Ubuntu... ho per il momento solo un piccolo quesito: come posso cambiare icona ad un collegamento creato sul desktop? ho provato in tutti i modi ma non riesco.... Grazie mille!!!
<cristian_c> follow83, ecco, però non abusare del bot
<cristian_c> follow83, collegamento a cosa?
<follow83> un programma che ho nella root principale dell'HD, ho creato collegamento sul desktop. vorrei mettere l'icona dello stesso programma in quanto è senza logo
<cristian_c> follow83, ma si trova in /usr/share/applications?
<follow83> no
<cristian_c> follow83, e come l'hai installato?
<follow83> Perdonami ma come annunciato sn nuovo e nn ci capisco ancora un c...
<follow83> ho scaricato sweet home 3d
<follow83> un freeware
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> follow83, scusa, ma mi pare che il programma sia ben presente nel software center, a quanto ricordo
<follow83> mi ha dato una cartella compressa dove all'interno c'è penso un eseguibile
<follow83> che io avvio
<follow83> ma è senza icona
<cristian_c> follow83, confermo, è nei repo
<cristian_c> !info sweethome3d
<ubot-it> sweethome3d (source: sweethome3d): Interior 2D design application with 3D preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 10454 kB, installed size 11369 kB
<cristian_c> essì
<follow83> e quindi
<follow83> io lo ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> follow83, non vedo la necessità
<follow83> ???
<follow83> di cosa?
<cristian_c> <follow83> io lo ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> follow83, scusa, ma mi pare che il programma sia ben presente nel software center, a quanto ricordo
<follow83> quindi qualsiasi cosa cerco , vedo prima nel sw center se presente???
<cristian_c> follow83, essì
<follow83> cosa mi consigli
<follow83> sono passato da win 8 direttamente ad ubuntu
<follow83> e forse sto già iniziando a perdermi x strada
<cristian_c> follow83, domanda, su android, ios e wp, mica vai a cercati apk , exe o quant'altro...
<cristian_c> follow83, vai nello store e installi
<cristian_c> +r
<follow83> :) ok grande
<lodger-> ciao, qualcuno può andare in "/usr/lib/sane/" è dirmi quanto occupano i file libsane-pixma?
<lodger-> libsane-pixma.so
<lodger-> ls -lh /usr/lib/sane/|grep pixma
<cristian_c> follow83, no privato
<follow83> non sapevo
<follow83> cosa mi consigli come primi passi
<follow83> guida ecc..
<lodger-> meglio così:  ls -l /usr/lib/sane/|grep pixma
<cristian_c> lodger-, mi dispiace, ma non ho una directory sane in /usr/lib
<cristian_c> !wiki | follow83
<ubot-it> follow83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<lodger-> ovviamente SANE lo usa solo chi ha uno scanner
<lodger-> mi son dimenticato di dirlo :-þ
<cristian_c> follow83, ma in questo istante qualsiasi parte del sito sembra inaccessibile
<cristian_c> forse è questione di momenti
<cristian_c> lodger-, io ho usato lo scanner due giorni fa
<cristian_c> con simple-scan e xsane installati
<lodger-> ma in che cartella sono i .deb di ubuntu trusty? sto impazzendo con il ftp ma non riesco a trovarli
<lodger-> cristian_c, allora forse UBUNTU mette i drivers in un altra cartella
<follow83> '''prova'''
<cristian_c> lodger-, stai cercando qualcosa di relativo alla canon?
<cristian_c> lodger-, che devi fare?
<lodger-> sì. prova: locate sane-pixma
<cristian_c> lodger-, non so perché ma oggi qualunque parte del sito punta alla homepage del sito stesso, devi aspettare che ripristinino la situazione
<follow83> grazie <cristian_c>
<lodger-> l'hai trovati?
<follow83> come office cosa è meglio e meno pesante?
<lodger-> libreoffice
<cristian_c> lodger-, ok, forse ho capitoo
<follow83> ed openoffice???
<cristian_c> *capito
<cristian_c> follow83, c'è pure openoffice, ma non si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<lodger-> libreoffice dovrebbe essere la versione leggera di openoffice
<cristian_c> lodger-, non è così
<follow83> ok
<cristian_c> assolutamente no
<lodger-> ormai openoffice non lo usa più nessuno
<cristian_c> lodger-, io lo uso
<follow83> così tolgo il disturbo.... suggeritemi un po di materiale indispensabile e vi ringrazio di tutto l'appoggio dato
<lodger-> gilm, vlc
<lodger-> gimp
<cristian_c> follow83, vorrei farlo, c'è anche la pagina wiki Programma, il problema è che adesso in questo momento, il forum il wiki, ecc, non si possono raggiungere
<cristian_c> follow83, cerca nel software center, ci sono le varie categorie di programmi
<cristian_c> e credo anche le valutazioni
<cristian_c> da parte degli utenti
<cybernova> lodger-, size 163 KB
<cristian_c> lodger-, tu hai una ubuntu a 64 bit?
<lodger-> cybernova: strano. hai SANE aggiornato?  dpkg -l|grep sane
<lodger-> io non uso ubuntu mi serve solo il driver pixma
<cristian_c> lol
<lodger-> nelle altre distro non è aggiornato
<cristian_c> lodger-, allora dovresti sapere che magari non si trova in /usr/lib
<lodger-> volevo vedere se in ubuntu sì
<cybernova> lodger-, 1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1
<cristian_c> lodger-, ma /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/sane
<cristian_c> e non so se si tratta di driver
<lodger-> cristian_c, anche da te occupa 163KB?
<cristian_c> forse un po' meno
<cristian_c> lodger-, in ogni caso la richiesta non mi sembra di supporto tecnico ad ubuntu
<lodger-> cybernova, l'ultima versione di sane dovrebbe essere la sane 1.0.24-3
<cristian_c> !chat | lodger-
<ubot-it> lodger-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lodger-> almeno potete dirmi in che cartella sono i pacchetti .deb per trustly ? non riesco a trovarli su http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<cristian_c> lodger-, non credo facciano parte del kernel
<lodger-> quello è un mirror
<lodger-> di http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<lodger-> non riesco a trovarli in nessuna cartella, da dove accidenti li prende apt-get ?
<cybernova> lodger-, basta utilizzare un attimo google: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<cristian_c> !info libsane
<ubot-it> libsane (source: sane-backends): API library for scanners. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 1814 kB, installed size 8774 kB
<cristian_c> !info libsane-extras
<ubot-it> libsane-extras (source: sane-backends-extras): API library for scanners -- extra backends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.22.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 181 kB
<Mastro> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di un consiglio, ovvero, come faccio ad attivare la rete wi fi su ubuntu 14.
<cristian_c> Mastro, dal network manager
<Mastro> e fin lì...
<cristian_c> Mastro, apri il network manager, selezioni la rete tra quelle disponibili e digita la password
<cristian_c> *digiti
<lodger-> e in che diavolo di categoria è sane? ci voleva tanto a metterle in ordine alfabetico come fanno tutte le distro?
<lodger-> odio ubuntu
<cristian_c> lodger-, a chi lo stai domandando?
<lodger-> a nessuno parla al vento
<cristian_c> lodger-, non capisco la polemica , che peraltro è fuori luogo
<cristian_c> e bastava fare una ricerca come fanno tutti
<cristian_c> lamentarsi in canale non risolve le cose
<cybernova> lodger-, basta guardare in basso e trovi il link con tutti i pacchetti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages
<lodger-> se apro quella pagina mi si blocca tutto, occupa troppo
<cristian_c> c'è la barra di ricerca in packages.ubuntu.com
<cybernova> lodger-, e comunque qua si risponde a modo, in maniera educata altrimenti ti ritrovi fuori
<lodger-> al diavolo ste distro per bimbominchia
<cristian_c> eh
<cybernova> ihi ha parlato il bimbominkia per eccellenza
<cristian_c> i cui utenti però debbono rispondere obbligatoriamente in canale
<cristian_c> e lo fanno pure
<cristian_c> cybernova, lasa perd
<posta> Salve. Ho combinato un pastrocchio con thunderbird e lo vorrei disinstallare e reinstallare ma non riesco
<posta> io ho lubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> posta, la cosa migliore è farlo dal software center
<cristian_c> posta, cos'hai combinato?
<posta> provato ma non sembra lo abbia levato. quando l'ho reinstallato mi ha dato le vechcie impostazioni
<posta> volevo collegare google calendar ma non ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> posta, infatti, quelle sono sempre le stesse e non vengono rimosse quando rimuovi il programma
<cristian_c> posta, in quanto si trovano nella configurazione dell'utente
<posta> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> posta, rinomina la cartella di thunderbird presente nella tua home
<posta> in alternativa volevo sincronizzare google cal e magari se possibile levare l'account di google dalla posta
<posta> vado a vedere
<posta> sto rimuovendo thunder
<cristian_c> posta, ti basta fare come ti ho suggerito
<posta> ora nel menu non c'è ma nel soft center mi da ancora "rimuovi" come se ci fosse
<posta> sono nella home ma non trovo la caretella thuinder
<posta> o entrare in gnu o altre?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> posta, come l'hai rimosso?
<cristian_c> posta, la cartella è nascosta
<posta> :-)
<posta> rinominata. ora provo a reinstallare thunder
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> posta, non era necessario disinstallarlo
<posta> avevo gia fatto. ora vedo
<posta> la cartella rinominata la posso cancellare?
<cristian_c> posta, ti da fastidio?
<posta> è solo disordine ma se è necessaria la lascio
<posta> non è che puoi aiutarmi asincronizzare caleendar google?
<posta> oppure iundicarmi un altro calendario che sia facilmente sincronizzabile?
<posta> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> posta, beh, puoi leggerti la documentazione di thunderbird
<posta> grazie cristian provo
<posta> buona serata
<salentos> raga ho problemi con una derivata di ubuntu ho aggiornato a 14 .10 ma ora no va piu  si possono recuperare i dati
<salentos> ce nessuno
<ticino95> salve a tutti
<ticino95> devo installare ubuntu 14.04
<ticino95> su un pc asus ti tipo UEFI con win 8 già installato
<jester-> !uefi | ticino95
<ubot-it> ticino95: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> !installazione | ticino95
<ubot-it> ticino95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<AlbertP81> ciao
<krabador> !ciao |  AlbertP81
<ubot-it> AlbertP81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-08
<Lovgazz> Salve, vorrei porrei una domanda; l'utilizzo di wine è consigliato per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, in che senso?
<Lovgazz> Le applicazioni di windo
<Lovgazz> che installo prr
<Lovgazz> su ubuntu girano bene?
<rickymonty> Buongiorno a tutti, come faccio a sapere se ho disintallato tutti i paccheti di un programma??
<Lovgazz> scusa come digito ma sto dal tablet
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, dipende dalle applicazioni di windows
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, e dal supporto di esse da parte di wine
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, poi la cosa migliore sarebbe farle girare in macchina virtuale o in windows stesso
<Lovgazz> va bene allora farò qualche ricerca
<Lovgazz> grazie
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, cerca sul wiki
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, riguardo le macchine virtuali e wine
<cristian_c> !wine  Lovgazz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wine  Lovgazz'
<cristian_c> !wine | Lovgazz
<ubot-it> Lovgazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | Lovgazz
<ubot-it> Lovgazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, inoltre, per il supporto alle varie applicazioni , controlla sul sito di wine, c'è un database apposito
<cristian_c> rickymonty, quale programma?
<rickymonty> Osmo
<cristian_c> rickymonty, l'hai installato dal software center?
<rickymonty> sisi
<Lovgazz> altra cosa, se sul pc ho installato w7 e per installare ubuntu attivo l'opzione installa in dual boot con Win, l'installatore fa tutto da solo e alla fine funziona?
<cristian_c> rickymonty, dpkg -l | grep osmo
<cristian_c> !paste | rickymonty
<ubot-it> rickymonty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lovgazz> perchè ho letto di problemi sul web riguardo ciò
<rickymonty> grazie 1000
<cristian_c> Lovgazz, se è presente l'opzione suppongo di sì, ma non sappiamo di quale pc parli
<rickymonty> ok penso di aver capito cosa intendi ubit-it
<cristian_c> rickymonty, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Lovgazz> va bene ti ringrazio
<Lovgazz> buona giornata
<cristian_c> rickymonty, no privato
<rickymonty> ho copiato il risultato del terminale lo devo inserire in paste.ubuntu.com?
<cristian_c> rickymonty, sì
<rickymonty> ok ho fatto, ma questa pagina a cosa serve?? scusate l'ignoranza. ora la salvo fra i preferiti
<cristian_c> rickymonty, è utile se vuoi mostrare i risultati dei comandi
<cristian_c> rickymonty, che è proprio quello che ho chiesto
<rickymonty> ho capito, ma voi vedete i miei io come faccio a vedere i vostri??
<cristian_c> rickymonty, a che ti servono i paste degli altri in questo momento?
<cristian_c> *degli altri utenti
<cristian_c> rickymonty, posta il link al tuo paste
<rickymonty> no no a niente, era per capire come funzionava tutto qui :)
<rickymonty> vabbè l'importante è che tu veda ciò che ho incollato
<cristian_c> rickymonty, se non posti il link, dubito di poterlo fare
<rickymonty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8880233/
<cristian_c> rickymonty, non è completamente disinstallato
<cristian_c> forse serviva un purge
<cristian_c> rickymonty, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<rickymonty> perdonami ma non so di cosa stai parlando, comunque dopo scrivo in google e vedo di capire cosa sia:)
<cristian_c> rickymonty, no, dovresti digitare il comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> rickymonty, se hai bisogno di info su particolari argomenti, cerca nel wiki di ubuntu
<rickymonty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8880320/
<rickymonty> dovrebbe essere andata, ora mi studio wiki grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<leo> ciao a tutti ce qualcuno?
<snabo> Help: vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8.1 su portatile hp p030nl. Si tratta di uno dei recenti portatili con uefi e cose varie quindi non riesco farlo partire da cd rom o usb disk
<snabo> Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<leo> con il solo software di ubuntu è possibile pilotare tre monitor esterni?
<luca76> buongiorno a tutti
<luca76> ho un problema con l'aggiornamento del kernel
<jester-> !dettagli | luca76
<ubot-it> luca76: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<luca76> ok, allora
<luca76> ho installato l'ultima versione del kernel che se nn erro è la 3.16.0
<luca76> ma da quando ho installato questa versione
<luca76> il computer mi da problemi quando lo accendo
<jester-> luca76: apri un terminale
<luca76> poichè mi appare una schermata molto simile a quella del terminale
<jester-> luca76: uname -r
<jester-> luca76: il kernel si aggiorna da solo come mai hai installato?
<luca76> non lo sapevo :(
<luca76> comunque jester,
<akis24> giorno
<luca76> mi volevi consigliare
<jester-> luca76: come lo hai installato
<luca76> da questo sito:
<jester-> quel sito
<jester-> quale*
<luca76> http://bit.ly/lxfupgradekernel
<jester-> luca76: hai fatto una vaccata fai l boot con il kernel precedente e rimuovi la ciofeca
<luca76> ahahahah ok... ma come faccio??
<jester-> luca76: al boot lo vedi  il menu di avvio grub?
<luca76> sisi
<luca76> devo aprire una finestra con privilegi di root??
<jester-> luca76: opzioni avanzate-->dentro ci sono i kernel precedenti
<luca76> e devo scegliere la recovery mode giusto?
<jester-> no opzioni avanzate e il primo kernel in lista
<luca76> il primo kernel a me è 3.16.0
<luca76> scelgo quello?
<jester-> luca76: dentro opzioni avanzate
<jester-> scegli un kernel.
<Chertan> buongiorno... c'è un qualche modo (programma/script/varie&eventuali) per automatizzare la ricerca di aggiornamenti e l'eventuale upgrade su trusty senza interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> Chertan, gli aggiornamenti vengono segnalati automaticamente
<jester-> Chertan: trusty è LTS e vede solo vanzamenti LTS
<luca76> sisi jester questo l'ho gia fatto... il mio problema è che ogni volta che accendo il mio computer il meno di grub non mi compare, ma devo letteralmente staccare la spina del pc e riattacarla
<luca76> e al secondo avvio il menu mi compare
<jester-> Chertan: a meno che in software center setti per tutto
<luca76> non c'è un modo per ripristinare il vecchio kernel in modo che non mi dia piu questo problema??
<luca76> perchè è dal giorno k ho installato il 3.16.0 che mi fa cosi...
<Chertan> ehm... quale parte di "senza interfaccia grafica" vi è sfuggita?
<Mastro> Buongiorno. Ho un problemino con i volumi delle partizioni, potete aiutarmi ?
<jester-> Chertan: stringa da terminale
<jester-> Mastro: cioè?
<ExPBoy> Chertan, anche se sei su serverglia ggiornamenti sono automatici
<Mastro> Ciao, grazie, io ho un volume dove vorrei archiviare, ma non mi permette l'accesso
<Mastro> o meglio, nonmi permete di apportare modifiche e quindi salvare file
<jester-> Chertan: sudo update-manager -d
<luca76> jester?
<Chertan> sudo: update-manager: command not found
<jester-> luca76: fatto boot da apzioni avanzate?
<luca76> dovrei spegnere il pc per farlo e perderei la chat...
<jester-> luca76: che fai trolli?
<luca76> eh???
<ExPBoy> luca76,  se vuoi provare a risolvere fai come ti si dice altrimenti si perde solo tempo
<jester-> luca76: dici che non hai grafica a sei in chat dallo stesso sistema, vuoi rimuovere  il kernel ciofeca ma non vuoi riavviare
<Chertan> ho provato ad installare update-manager, ma mi chiede di installare un totale di 285 pacchetti tra cui, mi pare di capire, l'intero gnome... ora, dato che è un vps su cui non uso interfaccia grafica e non mi interessa averla e quindi non ci penso ad installare tutta quella roba, c'è una soluzione alternativa?
<jester-> Chertan: vuoi avanzare di versione o aggiornare il sistema
<Chertan> fare in modo che il sistema in automatico mi controlli se ci sono aggiornamenti e nel caso aggiorni da solo senza che debba farlo io manualmente
<jester-> Chertan: hai u server o una desktop
<frank1254> salve
<Chertan> vps senza interfaccia grafica, ubuntu 14.04.1 lts, sono diverse "macchine", quasi tutte girano su openvz, a parte un caso per il resto tutte 32bit, non chiedermi se l'installazione è stata fatta da iso server o desktop perché non l'ho fatta io ma mi son state "consegnate" così
<Mastro> e mi sun chì... cal camin' avanti e indrè...
<jester-> Chertan: eh ma sono server o desktop
<jester-> Mastro: bartulamè
<Chertan> quale parte di "non ho fatto io l'installazione" non ti è chiara? guarda, lascia perdere che mi affido a google
<Mastro> ueilàà.... ciao jhonny... auare iù
<jester-> Chertan: forse a te non è chiaro che senza indicazioni precise si fa una cippa
<jester-> Chertan: come non è chiaro che chiedi assistenza su roba che no sai manco com'è
<Mastro> Grazie lo stesso. Ciao a tutti
<Chertan> o mi stai trollando o proprio non capisci, se mi fai domande per cose che ho detto prima che tu me lo chiedessi
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> [11:43:53] <Chertan> quale parte di "non ho fatto io l'installazione" non ti è chiara? guarda, lascia perdere che mi affido a google
<jester-> capisci il senso di quello che scrivi?
<ExPBoy> Chertan, secondo me non hai letto bene: gli aggiornamenti frafica o non grafica ti vengono segnalati
<ExPBoy> *grafica
<jester-> Chertan: dopo averti chiesto [11:42:53] <jester-> Chertan: eh ma sono server o desktop
<Chertan> sì e te capisci che se l'hosting mi fornisce un vps con ubuntu lts senza dirmi se è da iso desktop o da iso server io non so dirti se è uno o l'altro e che è inutile che me lo chiedi dopo che te l'ho già detto?
<jester-> eridaiie
<ExPBoy> Chertan, e chiedere all'hosting?
<frank1254> ciao ho perso il mio nome utente dell account ubuntu
<frank1254> come posso fare per cancellare il vecchio account e crearne uno nuovo?
<jester-> Chertan: affitti delle macchine e non sai ne l'uso ne il tipo?
<jester-> frank1254: cioè vorrsti creare un nuovo utente e rasare il vecchio?
<Chertan> ma mi spiegate cosa cambia tra desktop e server per fare una cosa che sia dare in automatico un apt-get update e apt-get upgrade? non mi pare che da una versione all'altra cambi l'uso di tali comandi
<jester-> Chertan: cambia che c'è una differenza sostanziale
<frank1254> sisi jester
<jester-> Chertan: i comando manuali sono quelli, la desktop fa tutto in automatico by delle guy
<jester-> la server la devi automatizzare ma è un po complicato
<jester-> Chertan: quindi se sono server e si presume che ci sia un sysadmin li fa a mano
<jester-> Chertan: il server non ha ambiente e server grafico
<ExPBoy> poi scusa se sono macchine in hosting pensano loro agli aggiornamenti di solito
<jester-> eh
<Chertan> no, aggiornano solo il kernel di openvz
<Chertan> quello che è all'interno dei vps te lo devi fare da solo
<jester-> Chertan: bè?
<ExPBoy> a bene
<frank1254> ti sei dimenticato di me jester?
<jester-> viene l'ernia una volta a settimana lanciare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ExPBoy> frank1254, se rasi l'account perdi i dati
<frank1254> fa niente
<frank1254> tanto cosi nn posso usarlo
<ExPBoy> e ma io devo dirtelo
<jester-> frank1254: crei un nuovo user lo aggiungi ai gruppi di default, logghi col nuovo e seghi il vecchio
<frank1254> mi dice indirizzo email gia esistente
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> ExPBoy: non cancella la cartella user se ci sono dati
<Chertan> jester- tu sapessi quanti vps ho da gestire eviteresti certe affermazioni che puoi benissimo tenerti per te
<ExPBoy> a bene
<jester-> frank1254: che centra l a mail
<jester-> frank1254: che nick dai al nuovo user
<frank1254> bo va bene frank1254
<frank1254> puoi essere un po piu preciso e dirmi cosa devo fare?
<frank1254> per piacere
<jester-> Chertan: e a quanto pare sei molto esperto nel fare il sysadmin
<jester-> ma ti pagano?
<Chertan> comunque, i vps su openvz utilizzano queste immagini http://openvz.org/Download/templates/precreated spiegami te, o sommo, come capisco se è server o desktop dato che nemmeno nel nome c'è l'indicazione
<jester-> madu
<jester-> Chertan: e nemmeno sai a cosa servono?
<Chertan> jester- cosa faccio, come lo faccio e/o quanto nel caso vengo pagato non son cose che ti riguardano
<jester-> eh riguarda il poverino che ti paga se paga
<ExPBoy> :)
<Chertan> lascia stare, ti lascio crogiolare nella tua arroganza sperando arrivi qualcun'altro, tipo cybernova che 2 sere fa mi ha aiutato senza farmi tutti i problemi che mi han dato finora te e la tua arroganza
<frank1254> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> Chertan: vai a fare lo sstronzo da un'alra parte va
<frank1254> se dovete litigare fatelo altrove!
<jester-> frank1254: sei sul sistema in questione?
<Chertan> uh pure gli insulti (scritti pure male)... un vero gentleman
<frank1254> mi dici che devo fare??
<jester-> frank1254: sei sul sistema in questione?
<frank1254> cioè?
<jester-> cioè stai usando il sistema nel qual vorresti creare l'user?
<frank1254> sis
<frank1254> sisi
<jester-> frank1254: che nick dai
<frank1254> frank1254
<jester-> frank1254: deve essere diverso da quello in uso o da uno gia presente
<frank1254> non ricordo quello gia esistente, ma sicuramente non era frank1254
<jester-> frank1254: minchia
<jester-> frank1254: echo $USER
<jester-> frank1254: cosa risponde
<frank1254> lo devo scrivere sul terminale echo USER?
<frank1254> sii piu preciso jester
<jester-> [12:00:35] <jester-> frank1254: echo $USER
<frank1254> io nn sono un esperto come te
<jester-> frank1254: nel terminale
<frank1254> fatto
<jester-> risposta?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> fatto?
<frank1254> quello che è uscito è il mio username?
<frank1254> sisi ho fatto
<ExPBoy> bravo!
<jester-> frank1254: lo possiamo sapere ?
<frank1254> luca
<ExPBoy> quindi hai ritrovato il tuo nome utente
<ExPBoy> problema risolto
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254  segui le richieste, metti e ripeti solo la pass, alresto dai ienter
<frank1254> ok adesso faccio e ti dico grazie jester
<jester-> frank1254: poi ci sono i gruppi da aggiungere non puoi fare nulla
<frank1254> Stanza n°?
<jester-> frank1254: solo la pass il resto batti enter in bianco
<jester-> [12:04:13] <jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254  segui le richieste, metti e ripeti solo la pass, alresto dai ienter
<frank1254> a okok
<frank1254> mo provo ad accedere per vedere se si è creato il nuovo utente
<jester-> frank1254: no
<jester-> [12:05:12] <jester-> frank1254: poi ci sono i gruppi da aggiungere o non puoi fare nulla
<frank1254> e che devo fare?
<jester-> frank1254: far scrivere a chi assiste 4 volte le stesse cose non lette oltre che fastidioso è un ottimo sistema per essere ignorato
<frank1254> hai ragione
<frank1254> ma adesso che ho fatto questo che mi hai detto che cosa devo fare?
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 sudo
<frank1254> scusa ma te l ho detto nn sono un esperto e sono qui per imparare
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 adm
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 cdrom
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 dip
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 plugdev
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 lpadmin
<jester-> frank1254: sudo adduser frank1254 sambashare
<jester-> frank1254: nel terminale uno per volta
<frank1254> fatto tutto :)+
<jester-> termina sessione e prova il nuovo user
<frank1254> okkk
<jester-> Chertan: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html  logico cambiare lucid con utopic se hai 14.10 o comunque col codename del sistema
<jester-> come da lsb_release -c
<romo> ciao
<Chertan> installato e configurato intengrandolo con quanto trovato qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates (cercando su google "unattended-updates")... ora non rimane che aspettare e vedere poi cosa appare come log, per il momento impostato il tutto per test solo su un vps
<nigrol77> ciao
<Cippfree> Buongiorno..
<Cippfree> ho dimenticato la passwd
<Cippfree> dell'utente amministratore
<Cippfree> e non riesco a reimpostarla in nessun modo..
<Cippfree> neanche con il recoveru mode
<Cippfree> recovery*
<Cippfree> mi da sempre queste righe di errore
<Cippfree> passwd: errore manipolazione token di autenticazione
<Cippfree> passwd: passwd enchanged
<dapp0pen> Buon pomeriggio ragazzi
<enzotib> !ciao | dapp0pen
<ubot-it> dapp0pen: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dapp0pen> Ciao enzotib :D
<dapp0pen> POsso passare subito alla mia domanda? :D
<enzotib> !chiedi | dapp0pen
<ubot-it> dapp0pen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davaiuto> Buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno di una dritta
<davaiuto> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi??
<dapp0pen> Bene, l'altro giorno girando per il web ho scoperto che il mio Asus x502ca non ha ancora la disponibilità dei drivers per Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn 14.10, e dato che oggi ho fatto degli aggiornamenti ma non sapevo quali, volevo appunto vedere quali fossero, mettendo il caso io abbia scaricato tra gli aggiornamenti, i drivers! Quindi domanda: Come facci
<dapp0pen> o a vedere ciò che ho scaricato?
<krabador> quello che non funziona , di hardware , ha un problema di driver , se funziona tutto
<krabador> i driver per il tuo hardware c'è
<krabador> è il kernel che ha i driv drivers
<enzotib> dapp0pen, awk '$1 == "2014-11-08" && $3 ~ /^(install|upgrade)$/' /var/log/dpkg.log
<dapp0pen> enzotib: ti è partita la tastiera o cosa?
<enzotib> dapp0pen, no, quel comando ti dice quali pacchetti ha installato o aggiornato oggi
<dapp0pen> enzotib: perfetto li ho trovati i paccheti
<dapp0pen> krabador: si volevo solo vedere se li avesse aggiornati krabador
<dapp0pen> !away vado a pranzare
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dapp0pen> Sorry ubot-it :D
<simox> Salve, ho un serio problema con la mia chiavetta usb netgear wna3100. NON RIESCO A CONNETTERMI alla mia rete privata di casa. Premetto che tutti gli altri dispositivi mobili e fissi si connettono senza alcun problema. Dopo aver installato i driver con ndiswrapper e wine riesco finalmente a vedere le reti wifi, ma non riesco a connettermi!! :(
<krabador> cosa fa quando provi a connetterti ?
<simox> niente, prova vedi le onde del segnale wifi che scorrono ma non riesce ad ultimare la connessione
<simox> niente, vedi le onde del segnale wifi che scorrono ma non riesce ad ultimare la connessione
<Guest54355> hai forse il blocco del portafoglio attivo si aspetta che tu lo sblocchi
<Guest54355> stai usando kde ?
<simox> scusate sono neofita di linux ? cosa intendi per sblocco del portafoglio ? e cosa è kde ?
<simox> scusate sono neofita di linux... cosa intendi per sblocco del portafoglio ? e cosa è kde ?
<krabador> simox , controlla se al router hai il blocco degli indirizzi mac
<simox> sono andato a vedere  e dice ...Wireless MAC Filtering:    Disabled
<mauy> ho un problema con una stampante samsung su ubuntu 14 non mi stampa le immagini ho provato a convertire le immagini in pdf e a stamparle ma non le stampa comunque mentre se stampo un altro pdf o altri documenti stampa senza problemi.... cosa può essere forse un problema di margini???
<cristian_c> mauy, cosa vedi nella cosa di stampa?
<cristian_c> *coda
<mauy> nulla per lui è come se fosse stampata
<cristian_c> mauy, i pdf sono soltanto in bianco e nero?
<mauy> se la stampante è in standby parte il riscaldamento fa un lampeggio il led della stampa e poi non esce nulla
<cristian_c> quelli che vengono stampati
<cristian_c> mauy, non esce nulla nel senso che esce un foglio bianco o che proprio non esce nessun foglio?
<mauy> si i pdf che ho provato si
<cristian_c> quindi tutti in bianco e nero?
<mauy> non no nio esce il foglio si limita a far lampeggiare una volta il led
<cristian_c> mauy, allora, e se provi a trasformare in bianco e nero i pdf restanti e le immagini?
<mauy> si i pdf che ho provato tutti in bianco e nero sia quello che stampa che quello che non stampa
<cristian_c> (scala di grigi)
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> <mauy> nulla per lui è come se fosse stampata
<cristian_c> ti riferisci alla coda di stampa?
<mauy> esatto
<cristian_c> mauy, solo con ubuntu accade?
<cristian_c> mauy, la stampante è stata immediatamente riconosciuta?
<mauy> aspetta però il pdf che non stampa è stato creato dall'immagine che è una scansione magari per lui è a colori
<cristian_c> non so
<mauy> ho solu ubuntu sul pc
<mauy>  la stampante ci ho bestemmiato una girnata per farla andare sia come scanner che come stampante
<cristian_c> mauy, allora prova a convertire prima l'immagine in bianco e nero, prova a stamparla, poi converti la nuova immagine in pdf e stampa pure quello
<mauy> faccio una prova e vediamo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fai sapere i risultati
<mauy> ok
<mauy> domanda stupida come converto l'immagine in bianco e nero?
<cristian_c> mauy, facile
<cristian_c> mauy, utilizzi unity?
<mauy> no
<cristian_c> allora cosa?
<mauy> ho il visualizzatore di immagini o gimp
<cristian_c> mauy, bene, con uno dei due
<cristian_c> con gimp sicuramente puoi farlo, con il visualizzatore penso di sì
<mauy> gim immagine modalità scala di grigi giusto?
<cristian_c> mauy, Immagine->Modo-Scala di grigi
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> mauy, salvi una copia che poi provi a stampare
<mauy> ok provo
<mauy> no non stampa neanche mettendo il file in scala di grigi
<cristian_c> mauy, ok
<cristian_c> mauy, come hai installato i driver?
<cristian_c> mauy, è laser?
<mauy> si è una laser multifunzione samsung
<cristian_c> mauy, conosci il modello?§
<mauy> i driver li ho installati seguendo ed unendo 4 guide diverase
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mauy, puoi descrivere cos'hai fatto per installarli sinteticamente?
<mauy> adesso non so dirtelo perchè il pc non è mio è di un mio amico e devo gestire tutto tramite telefono ho fatto una guida per come installarli ma ora non la ho qui
<cristian_c> mauy, forse è meglio se entra il tuo amico in canale, altrimenti si fa difficile il supporto
<cristian_c> non avendo nulla sotto mano
<mauy> lascia stare che è un casinaro non sa nemmeno mattere un allegato nelle mail io sono un cane ma lui è peggio
<cristian_c> mauy, comunque, sai che per avere una speranza di risoluzione dovresti fornire i dati quando servono
<mauy> la stampante è questa scx-4623f
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<mauy> si lo so scusa è che mi stressa e io vorrei levarmelo dalle scatole
<mauy> si 14.04
<cristian_c> mauy, ho trovato qualche discussione come argomento questa stampante sul forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> mauy, da un topic sotto mano, vedo che l'installazione non è nulla di tracendentale
<cristian_c> tu hai parlato addirittura di unione di ben quattro guide
<mauy> io ho trovato anche un paio di discussioni di altri utenti con altre samsung che hanno il mio stesso problema ma senza soluzioni
<mauy> si lo so il fatto è che seguinde le guide che ho trovato o funzionava la stampante o lo scanner per farli andare entrambi ho dovuto unire piu guide
<cristian_c> tipo scarichi gli unifieddriver in archivio .tar.gz, estrai la cartella entri in cdroot e lanci l'autorun
<cristian_c> mauy, se mi dici come hai fatto, si può dare un'occhiata
<mauy> vedo di recuperare la guida che ho fatto io... ma mi sembra strano se non fosse installata correttamente non stamperebbe nulla non alcuni file si e altri no
<Te0_86> mi intrometto, è possibile installare dei driver PS su linux?
<cristian_c> mauy, ma sbaglio o sul sito samsung è scritto che è una stampante monocromatica?
<cristian_c> Te0_86, scusa, a cosa ti riferisci precisamente?
<mauy> si si è monocromatica
<Te0_86> mauy sembra avere problemi solo con i file PDF, se fosse possibile avere dei driver PS universali per la su Samsung, ovviamente per Ubuntu potrebbe essere una prova da fare
<cristian_c> mauy, quindi soltanto in bianco e nero
<mauy> si
<cristian_c> ok
<mauy> solo bianco e nero
<cristian_c> mauy, sì, prova a recuperare la guida
<cristian_c> Te0_86, ok, mi sembra che sia possibile stampare su file in ps, a quanto ricordo
<mauy> teo_86 non il problema è con le immagini che anche se convertite in pdf non vengono stampate
<mauy> questa è la guida che ho creato ed usato per installare la stampante http://paste.ubuntu.com/8885091/
<mauy> cristian_c, questa è la guida che ho creato ed usato per installare la stampante http://paste.ubuntu.com/8885091/
<cristian_c> mauy, non capisco perché hai aggiunto un repository
<cristian_c> tra l'altro per debian
<cristian_c> solitamente è la soluzione meno preferibile perché può causare problemi
<cristian_c> mauy, quei pacchetti dei repository non erano presenti nel .tar.gz?
<mauy> ripeto sono un cane ma dopo una giornata di tentativi è l'unico modo in cui sono riuscito a farla funzionare
<cristian_c> non ho capito con quali criteri hai costruito questa guida
<cristian_c> mauy, sinceramente, dovrei vedere la logica, tipo se i pacchetti erano necessari
<cristian_c> e non saprei cos'hai provato prima
<mauy> mi spiace non lo so è stata fatta a tentativi dato che non capisco una mazza
<cristian_c> sopratutto la prima parte della tua guida
<cristian_c> mauy, che non è un bel modo per risolvere le cose, visto che ora riscontri problemi
<cristian_c> mauy, mi puoi fornire il link al .tar.gz?
<mauy> ho capito ma non riuscendo in altri modi mi sono adattato
<cristian_c> mauy, e quando hai scaricato il pacchetto hai letto le istruzioni contenute all'interno? O non c'erano?
<cristian_c> mauy, sì, però potrebbe darsi che hai sbagliato qualcosa
<mauy> orca so solo che ne ho provati vari e solo quello funzionava come doveva
<cristian_c> e quindi se vogliamo capire cos'è che provoca il problemi, dovresti fornire dettagli più precisi
<cristian_c> mauy, scusa, ma la guida non si è scritta da sola
<cristian_c> qualche spunto l'avrai preso
<cristian_c> mauy, ti ho chiesto se hai letto le istruzioni contenute nel pacchetto
<mauy> si ma il file l'ho salvato per non doverlo ricercare
<mauy> no non le ho lette
<mauy> aspetta che vedo di recuperarlo
<cristian_c> mauy, allora, la prima cosa da fare quando si scarica un pacchetto, è leggere le istruzioni al suo interno per scoprire come bisogna installare
<mauy> il pacchetto lo trovi qui versione 4.0.39 http://bchemnet.com/suldr/suld.html
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mauy, dove le hai trovate le istruzioni per installare il repository esterno?
<mauy> ahhh in rete su vari forum
<cristian_c> mauy, quindi è una cosa totalmente scollegata dal pacchetto che hai scaricato?
<mauy> no se non ricordo male qualcuno diceva di usre proprio quelli trovati alla pagiana che ti hi linkato
<cristian_c> mauy, ma magari in alternativa al pacchetto .tar.gz, o sbaglio?
<mauy> scusa ma quelli che ti ho linkato non sono i peccetti tar.gz
<cristian_c> mauy, sì
<cristian_c> invece sì
<cristian_c> gli unified
<cristian_c> lo apro, c'è cdroot, un autorun e stop
<cristian_c> come pensavo
<cristian_c> ok, c'è anche un cartella in cui trovo anche un file .htm con le istruzioni
<cristian_c> mauy, guarda, ho un po' letto, ma cos'avevi provato prima di tentare la tua guida?
<cristian_c> mauy, non basta usare il pacchetto unifieddrivers?
<nonna> quando vado su bios seleziono la mia chiavetta su cui c'è ubuntu 32 bit ma poi mi dice "invalid system disk"
<enzotib> nonna, come l'hai fatta questa chiavetta?
<nonna> è una normale chiavetta, e ci ho messo su il file scaricato
<enzotib> nonna, l'hai copiato con windows?
<nonna> si,( se l'ho scaricato e poi messo su con windows?)
<enzotib> nonna, e non è il modo giusto, ti serve un programma apposito
<enzotib> !usbwin | nonna
<ubot-it> nonna: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<nonna> ok, e successivamente rifaccio la storia del bios?
<enzotib> nonna, sì
<nonna> ok grazie mille :) . buona giornata
<mauy> cristian_c, solo col pacchetto non funzionava ma non ricordo se la stampantre lo scanner o entrambi so solo che per far andare tutto ho dovuto dare sudo apt-get install samsungmfp-data samsungmfp-driver samsungmfp-network samsungmfp-scanner samsungmfp-configurator-data samsungmfp-configurator-qt4 libsane-extras prima di installare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> mauy, non hai fatto solo questo
<cristian_c> mauy, hai aggiunto anche un repository esterno
<cristian_c> mauy, e poi non hai spiegato se l'installazione andava a buon fine o meno
<mauy> mi sembra che senza aggiunger il repositori non eseguiva il comando ma sto andando a memoria è un lavoro che ho fatto un mese fa
<cristian_c> mauy, è vero che non hai la stampante tu, ma con queste info è difficile tirare a indovinare cos'è successo
<cristian_c> mauy, io farei una cosa molto semplice
<cristian_c> seguendo la procedura linearmente
<mauy> si si l'installazione seguendo la guida da me fatta è andata a buon fine ma allora ho provato solo la pagina di prova
<cristian_c> tornando qui se necessario
<cristian_c> mauy, a me sembrano che i pacchetti da te citati non riguardino solo la scanner, ma anche la stampante che se funzionava già con gli unified non si capisce l'installazione dei pacchetti relativi
<cristian_c> mauy, mi sembra un gran minestrone, e se non si fa passo passo , non vedo come posso aiutarti
<cristian_c> mauy, l'ideale sarebbe creare una seconda partizione con ubuntu pulito
<cristian_c> e provare come ho suggerito, riportando quello che succede
<cristian_c> in modo di ricordarsi
<cristian_c> mauy, alla fine non devi neanche cancellare la vecchia installazione
<cristian_c> ma solo provare su una nuova
<cristian_c> per capire che è successo
<mauy> ti ringrazio e sicuramente mi farò risentire per fare cio che dici ma continuo a non capire se effettivamente il problema fosse di sriver installati in maniera errata perchè alcune cose le stampa e altr no
<gelatina63> buon pomeriggio a tutti....ormai sto diventando di casa!!!!!!
<gelatina63> chi c'è
<jester-> aloha gelatina63
<gelatina63> aloha
<gelatina63> bene....ci sei tu che sai tutte 'e cose......
<jester-> lol
<valente> sourcelist x ubuntu 10.04
<gelatina63> dopo tutte le istallazioni di pacchetti vari e via dicendo, come faccio a disistallare i pacchetti che non mi servono???? :))
<jester-> gelatina63: tut a post?
<jester-> gelatina63: intendi i pacchetti deb installati o librerie e flies orfani
<gelatina63> si....ma sto computer  fra un pò esploode perchè non sa più che fare!!!!!
<jester-> valente: la 10.04 è scaduta da assai tempo ma puoi sistemare il sources list per avere un minimo di programmi
<jester-> !eol | valente
<ubot-it> valente: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> gelatina63: quli per esempio?
<jester-> quali*
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<gelatina63> alcuni, ti premetto, sono opera mia....non so come!!!!!
<jester-> gelatina63: la webcam poi?
<gelatina63> sta là
<jester-> piata una che funza?
<gelatina63> ma  per esempio, non si può vedere se realmente la scheda audio interna non va?
<gelatina63> perchè prima tutte ste "cose" me le faceva mio figlio, ma ora, è un pò troppo lontano
<jester-> gelatina63: di solito erode lo fa winzoz che mi pare tu non hai piu
<gelatina63> infatti volevo istallare team viewer....
<jester-> gelatina63: intendevo che avendo winz si farebbe il test da li
<gelatina63> cos'è winzoz
<jester-> windows
<gelatina63> non abe!!!!!
<jester-> gelatina63: termianale e lspci  e metti nel pastebin
<valente> chi mi può fornire la soucelist di base ? questa è la distro Description: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<valente> Codename: lucid
<valente> Description: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<valente> Codename: lucid
<valente> Description: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<jester-> !paste | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> [16:59:36] <jester-> valente: la 10.04 è scaduta da assai tempo ma puoi sistemare il sources list per avere un minimo di programmi
<jester-> [16:59:36] <jester-> valente: la 10.04 è scaduta da assai tempo ma puoi sistemare il sources list per avere un minimo di programmi
<jester-> [16:59:47] <ubot-it> valente: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> valente1: [16:59:47] <ubot-it> valente: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<valente1> grazie
<gelatina63> dopo paste, devo dare download?
<jester-> gelatina63: incolli metti un nick pigi paste
<valente1> ?
<valente1> ?!
<jester-> gelatina63: quindi copi e incolli qui il link per poter vedere la pagina
<jester-> valente1: cu fu
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886167/
<valente1> siculiu fummo
<valente1> che spacchiu fu ?
<jester-> gelatina63: se ha incollato tutto non la rileva, se non è disabilitata nel bios lè morta
<gelatina63> e allora è morta, pace all'anima sua!!!!
<gelatina63> sto istallando BUM
<jester-> gelatina63: a quel pro
<Chertan> domanda: a parte il nome, nella pratica cosa cambierebbe tra /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02periodic e /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic?
<jester-> quale
<jester-> osti* l'età
<jester-> gelatina63: installa piuttosto synaptic che è piu umano e completo di software center
<gelatina63> è per pulire un pò....me lo hai dato tu il link per la pulizia!
<jester-> gelatina63: si copia incolla i comandi della guida
<jester-> non sono pericolosi
<jester-> gelatina63: bum serve per disattivare o attivare servizi
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886435/
<jester-> che che viene letto prima il numero minore
<gelatina63> PIDGIN INTERNET MESSENGER-XCHART IRC...questi li devo eliminare!!!!!
<Chertan> <jester-> che che viene letto prima il numero minore ... è la risposta alla mia domanda?
<jester-> gelatina63: segui da qui Pulizia dei file di configurazione
<jester-> !xchat | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> Chertan: yesss
<Chertan> ok quindi essendo uguali posso anche eliminare quello che inizia per 10, sarebbe solo un duplicato
<jester-> Chertan: se ha lo stesso contenuto si
<jester-> Chertan: sarebbe consigliabile non toccare file di sistema presenti di default
<Chertan> sì stesso identico... sto sempre lavorando a quella cosa di oggi... solo che la guida che mi avevi passato te mi indirizzava a quello che inizia per 10, ma /etc/cron.daily/apt mi dice di creare lo 02
<jester-> Chertan: vedi te se utilizzare cron sega il 10
<gelatina63> senti....sarò stupida, ma mica ho capito che devo fare!
<jester-> Chertan: comunque non penso pregiudichino qualcosa, 02 veien letto da cron il 10 non ricordo il contenuto della guida
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jester-> che sega gli orfanelli
<pietro> hola. qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<pietro> qualcuno sabrebbe aiutarmi a cambiare i filtri mac??
<Chertan> !qualcuno | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> gelatina63: questa rimuove roba parzialmente disinstallata
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<jester-> gelatina63: a pat-get clean pulisce i deb presenti in cache o avrai qualche giga di roba inutile
<pietro> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a inserire un filtro mac nel router??
<jester-> pietro: se mibofra è sveglio è un boiia con i rutteri
<LostInMyHead> come si crea un launcher che apra un programma in root?
<mibofra> ci so jester-
<jester-> LostInMyHead: con?
<jester-> mibofra: impara pietro
<LostInMyHead> file a mano .desktop?
<mibofra> pietro,
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> LostInMyHead: intendi far aprire un programma da root?
<pietro> grande graziee!! mibofra sono alle prime armi, e ho un problema con la connessione
<LostInMyHead> jester-: lampp
<LostInMyHead> se no non funzia
<pietro> dopo svariati tentativi, mi hanno suggerito che ho i filtri mac pre impostato, per questo motivo non riesco a connettermi
<LostInMyHead> il panello di controllo per non dare sempre comandi da terminale
<pietro> solo che non ho idea di come fare
<mibofra> pietro, ma leggi :D ?
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> !chat | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: please see above
<jester-> LostInMyHead: mica serve root per aprire il pannello
<LostInMyHead> non parte se non da root
<jester-> LostInMyHead: cosa non parte, nome app?
<LostInMyHead> parte solo come root
<jester-> LostInMyHead: nome dell'applicazione?
<LostInMyHead> xampp manager panel
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886628/
<LostInMyHead> xampp-manager-panel
<LostInMyHead> sta nel pacchetto di installazione di xampp
<jester-> LostInMyHead: con unity?
<LostInMyHead> yes
<jester-> LostInMyHead: installi gksu e poi fai precedere il comando da gksu
<jester-> ti chiede la pass e lancia come root
<LostInMyHead> grande ecco come si chiamava!
<LostInMyHead> mi ricordavo della richiesta grafica della password
<LostInMyHead> grazie jester-
<jester-> sudo non ha la guy
<Chertan> jester- appena puoi guarda qui, che a scriverlo in chat diventava troppo incasinato http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886640/
<gelatina63> torno subito!!!
<jester-> Chertan: stesso contenuto ma un po discrdanti, per logica farei una cosa
<jester-> Chertan: visto che usa cron seguirei le indicazioni di cron, magari aggiungi un .bak davanti  al file che vuoi non funzi e vedi come butta
<gelatina63> eccomi!!!!!
<jester-> Chertan: tieni presente che daily esegue tutti i giorni ma non è detto che tutti i giorni ci siano aggiornamenti
<gelatina63> jester....uhuhuh
<krabador> gelatina63, come va con la webcam?
<jester-> gelatina63: ti sei fatta il client irc tamarro?
<gelatina63> e se io masterizzo tutto e reinstallo XUBUNTU????
<jester-> gelatina63: perchè?
<gelatina63> krabador....jester mi tratta male!!!!! e la cam sta sempre là!!!! :)
<jester-> gelatina63: ne ho un paio nel cazzetto vieni a piarle
<gelatina63> perchè mi sono stufata di disistallare, istallare e non capirci niente!!!!!
<jester-> gelatina63: se il sistema funza non lo terrei cosi
<krabador> gelatina63, ma no dai, allora: lsusb, da terminale, con webcam inserita, se da inserire
<jester-> mica è winz che si azzoppa
<gelatina63> jester...siamo in un canale pubblico!!!!! ufff......
<jester-> gelatina63: mica è una proposta indecente
<LostInMyHead> ma jester- cacchio in questo hai bisogno te di suppoto! e scriviglielo in pvt e vedi che succede!
<jester-> LostInMyHead: lasem perd qui va
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886859/
<Chertan> ma io non ho capito una cosa... una volta fatto quello scritto nella guida è finita la configurazione o devo fare altro? perché non parla di inserire qualcosa in cron né dice dove posso impostare (o almeno vedere l'impostazione predefinita) sul quando controlla ed eventualmente scarica gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> gelatina63: hai un hub usb collegato?
<jester-> magari non alimentato?
<gelatina63> cmq jester non funziona tutto bene, perchè ieri almeno l'audio era sistemato e ora non funziona più, i social no girano.....
<krabador> "i social non girano" spiega
<gelatina63> si...la chiavetta audio
<gelatina63> facebbok non si aggiorna, e a volte ieri sera ha dato i numeri!
<krabador> gelatina63, con firefox ?
<gelatina63> facebook corr.
<gelatina63> si
<rimuovere> salve. ho installato miclabiliomx ma non funziona. non riesco a rimuoverlo
<krabador> gelatina63, allora, prova con chrome, per facebook
<jester-> rimuovere: installato come
<rimuovere> ho installato da un deb mi pare, non dal centro software
<gelatina63> cmq jester...prima scherzavo!!! lo so che non dovrei, perchè in chat è difficile capirlo!
<rimuovere> jester
<rimuovere> penso sid ebba disinstallare da terminale ma non so come
<jester-> rimuovere: nome del deb?
<krabador> rimuovere, da terminale , dpkg -l | grep nomeprogramma
<krabador> rimuovere, cosi' vedi come si chiama
<gelatina63> ma con firefox è sempre andato una bomba, meglio che con CHROME, al quale tra l'altro io sono molto affezionata!
<rimuovere> il nome che mi appare nel menu è micla... etc . metto quello?
<krabador> gelatina63, allora, come ha chiesto jester- , hai un hub usb?
<rimuovere> ora provo grazie
<jester-> rimuovere: ce lo dici il nome?
<jester-> o lo tieni solo per te
<gelatina63> ma scusa cos'è un hub
<krabador> gelatina63, ok, ma prova anche chrome, in modo da poter recensire direttamente il problema
<jester-> gelatina63: il cazzillo che attacchi alla usb per avere altre prese usb
<rimuovere> Jester ho digitato nel terminale ma non succede nulla
<rimuovere> ho scritto dpkg -l | grep MiClaBiblioMX
<gelatina63> no, però ho una prolunga usb, sennò la chiavetta non ha spazio per entrare
<jester-> rimuovere: e risponde?
<rimuovere> no. mi appare la riga sotto, non succede nulla
<jester-> rimuovere: di solito serve tutto minuscolo
<rimuovere> riprovo
<krabador> rimuovere, da dove hai scaricato il pacchetto, e come si chiama; dal comando di prima , scrivi in minuscolo anche una parte del nome
<rimuovere> ii  miclabibliomx                                       3.7.2.9                                  all          Gestione archivio libri multiplo
<rimuovere> ii  miclabibliomx                                       3.7.2.9                                  all          Gestione archivio libri multiplo
<rimuovere> mi appare : il miclabib... allgestione archivio libri multiplo
<gelatina63> ahh...e non mi rileva più la stampante!!!!
<krabador> gelatina63, quindi la webcam è attaccata direttamente al pc, senza "intermediari" ?
<rimuovere> e lo trovo sempre nel menu
<gelatina63> si
<jester-> rimuovere: sudo dpkg --purge miclabibliomx
<krabador> rimuovere, sudo apt-get remove --purge miclabibliomx
<krabador> perfetto
<LostInMyHead> sudo apt-get purge miclabibliomx
<LostInMyHead> non si può scrivere così krabador?
<krabador> se qualcuno ha altre soluzioni per disinstallare il pacchetto dell'utente rimuovere , parli adesso o taccia per sempre
<jester-> che poi usa dpkg quindi tanto vale andare subito alla radice
<krabador> infatti
<krabador> bene è arrivata anche la nonna
<jester-> sem a post
<jester-> il nonu jester- gia c'è quindi procediamo
<rimuovere> +
<gelatina63> io sono in attesa
<krabador> gelatina63, allora, se la webcam è attaccata direttamente ad una porta usb funzionante, ubuntu non la sta rilevando
<krabador> gelatina63, puoi fornire il modello preciso della webcam ?
<krabador> gelatina63, prova ad attaccarla ad un'altra porta
<jester-> gelatina63: lè morta anche la cam?
<gelatina63> provo un'altra  porta...
<krabador> gelatina63, se provi un'altra porta, rimanda il comando
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8887229/
<krabador> gelatina63, la stampante è hp?
<gelatina63> si
<krabador> ok
<krabador> gelatina63, perdonami, stacca la webcam e ripeti il comando
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8887312/
<krabador> gelatina63, non viene rilevata
<krabador> gelatina63, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<gelatina63> xubuntu 14.04
<gelatina63> e io con chi continuo????
<jester-> gelatina63: pare sia ciucca anche la cam
<gelatina63> ma ieri ho registrato il messaggio su skype!!!!!
<jester-> gelatina63: cam non è audio
<gelatina63> senti ora ho ripristinato il suono...ti interessa vedere le impostazioni?
<jester-> se ha i mic funzera solo quello, in lsusb non vede nessuna cam attaccata
<jester-> gelatina63: centra no il suono con la cam
<jester-> gelatina63: comunque i figlioli tu li vedi
<gelatina63> quindi tra due spese, tra le quali ne debbo scegliere 1.....NO COMMENT!!!! cosa mi consigli, la cam o la chiavetta?
<jester-> loro non ti vedono ma se gi fai un bonifico  ogni tanto sono contenti lo stesso
<jester-> gelatina63: chiavetta de che
<gelatina63> la figliola si, ci vado dopodomani, il masculo devo mette i soldi da parte!!!!
<gelatina63> la scheda audio usb....
<jester-> gelatina63: ma se gia ce l'hai la asudio usb
<djrazer1988> salve a tutti
<gelatina63> sono più contenti lo stesso...non siamo granchè attaccati ai soldi
<gelatina63> ieri mi avevi detto di cambiarla!!!!
<djrazer1988> volevo chiedere un informazione se e possibile avere aiuto nell'installazione di un terminale
<jester-> djrazer1988: si un terminale?
<djrazer1988> si volevo installare sul desktop il terminale in modo fisso
<gelatina63> ok...avete da fare! vi saluto, e grazie jester e krabador!!!!
<jester-> djrazer1988: spiega meglio
<djrazer1988> allora vedendo su internet e varie pagine vorrei mettere il terminale sul desktop sempre aperto in modo che ogni operazione che effettuo viene visualizzata in tempo reale sul terminale
<jester-> djrazer1988: cosa intendi per terminale, la finestra bash?
<djrazer1988> scusa se non so esprimermi pero per me e la prima volta in linux non conosco molti termini avrei bisogno di vedere sul desktop in una finestra credo si chiami terminale tutto cio che effettuo nel pc tipo la creazione di una cartella la mi verra visualizzato il comando della creazione cartella che ho effettuato
<jester-> djrazer1988: scusa ma non capisco
<djrazer1988> tipo se io creo una cartella usando il tasto destro faccio crea cartella e esce la cartella , pero io vorrei che sul desktop uscisse la linea di comandi come terminale in modo da imparare i comandi piu facilmente
<jester-> djrazer1988: il terminale è la console bash che serve per ialogare col sistema inviando omandi
<jester-> comandi
<jester-> djrazer1988: non so se c'è ua app del genere ma comunque nel file manager la vedi la cartella che crei
<djrazer1988> si la cartella la vedo pero avevo visto su immagini che c era la possibilita di vedere sul desktop questa sorta di finestra che in base alle operazioni effettuate uscivano i comandi
<jester-> djrazer1988: non ho idea
<nakiata> mi sono scomparsi il laucher e la barra per spegnere ho ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> nakiata: unitìty?
<nakiata> si
<djrazer1988> creo una cartella con il tasto destro sul desktop e nel terminale dovrebbe uscire cio che ho effettuato
<jester-> !gnomereset | nakiata
<ubot-it> nakiata: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> nakiata: e cancella la cartella .compiz
<nakiata> comw si fa a cancellare .compiz?
<jester-> rm -r .compiz
<nakiata> provo
<nakiata> apro il terminale CTRL+ALT+F1?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> nakiata: click sul logo in alto alla barra e scrivi terminale nella ricerca
<nakiata> sono tutti scomparsi
<nakiata> non so cosa fare!:'(
<nakiata> cosa faccio uso linux da poco
<nakiata> Mi si è scomparsa la barra di strumenti e i bordi delle applicazioni
<enzotib> nakiata, ctrl-alt-t
<nakiata> Non funziona
<djrazer1988> c'e qualcuno che conosce cio che volevo fare io?
<nakiata> Ctrl+alt+f1va bene?
<wawanaka> salve a tutti
<djrazer1988> quella combinazione tasti ti fa andare nel terminale
<wawanaka> stavo programmando in perl ma mi dice che non mi trova l'interprete. cosa dovrei fare?
<nakiata> Mi si e scomparsa la barra dei strumenti e i bordi delle applicazioni
<wawanaka> ho guardato nella cartella di bin ma non c'è nessun file
<djrazer1988> qualcuno sa come inserire sul desktop il terminale?
<jester-> nakiata: control-alt-t
<nakiata> Hester non va conttrol alt t
<nakiata> Jester *
<nakiata> Non va ctrl+alt+t
<enzotib> nakiata, sai aprire la dash?
<enzotib> wawanaka, perl scritto da solo in un terminale cosa fa?
<nakiata> No uso linux da poco
<enzotib> nakiata, usi ubuntu, xubuntu o qualche altra variante?
<nakiata> Ubuntu
<nakiata> 14.04
<enzotib> nakiata, se premi il tasto Win cosa succede?
<nakiata> Quale sarebbe?
<wawanaka> enzotib, non fa niente
<enzotib> wawanaka, non dà errore?
<wawanaka> no
<wawanaka> niente
<enzotib> wawanaka, quindi funziona, e il tuo "programma" come è fatto?
<wawanaka> funziona solo l'interfaccia utente di perl
<wawanaka> non e solo un programma
<enzotib> nakiata, il tasto con le quattro finestre, in basso accanto allo spazio
<enzotib> wawanaka, ricominciamo da capo, cosa vuoi fare?
<wawanaka> ne ho fatti un paio ma non funziona
<nakiata> Quello di windows?
<enzotib> nakiata, eh, avevo detto win, non si capiva?
<nakiata> Non succede nulla
<enzotib> wawanaka, hai fatto un paio di programmi? e csa contengono?
<wawanaka> "hello world"
<enzotib> wawanaka, questo è l'intero testo del programma?
<wawanaka> si
<enzotib> nakiata, se clicchi con il mouse sul primo pulsante in alto a sinistra della barra?
<enzotib> wawanaka, e non funziona così, devi scrivere almento print "hello world\n"
<wawanaka> si no lo so
<wawanaka> ho detto hello world solo per dire che era un programma di base
<nakiata> Non ce la barra unity
<enzotib> wawanaka, e allora cos'è che non funziona?
<wawanaka> l'interprete
<enzotib> nakiata, uff, ricominciamo da capo anche con te, qual è il problema?
<wawanaka> non c'è niente nella cartella bin
<wawanaka> nessun file
<enzotib> wawanaka, in che senso "non funziona"? cosa ti aspetteresti e cosa fa invece?
<wawanaka> mi appetto che scriva "hello world" e non che non riesca a trovare l'interprete
<wawanaka> solo questo
<wawanaka> non credo sia tanto...
<enzotib> wawanaka, puoi riportare il messaggio d'errore completo, su pastebin?
<wawanaka> non ho mai provato
<wawanaka> ci tento
<nakiata> Non riesco ad aprire le app(firefox ecc) perché mi é scomparsa per spegnere devo staccare e la spina
<wawanaka> mi scrive solo una riga:
<wawanaka> bash: ./Test di programmazione.pl: /usr/local/bin/perl5: interprete errato: File o directory non esistente
<wawanaka> aspetta grazie ho capito
<enzotib> wawanaka, mi fai vedere il contenuto del file Test di programmazione.pl?
<nakiata> Ho ubuntu 14.04
<enzotib> nakiata, hai già provato a riavviare, anche forzatamente?
<nakiata> Moltissime volte ma niente
<wawanaka> "#!/usr/local/bin/perl5 -w" e poi a capo "print "Hello world\n"
<wawanaka> ma ho capito l'errore
<wawanaka> è che lo aprivo con ./
<wawanaka> invece che con perl
<wawanaka> grazie molte
<enzotib> wawanaka, lo puoi aprire con ./
<wawanaka> ho capito
<enzotib> wawanaka, ma devi metterci l'interprete giusto nella prima riga
<wawanaka> aspe
<wawanaka> ho messo quello che mi diceva perl.it
<wawanaka> che interprete dovevo mettere
<enzotib> wawanaka, ma no, metti #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<nakiata> Vado sul terminale ctrl+alt+f1?
<enzotib> nakiata, ma sei sul pc che non va?
<wawanaka> mi da un sacco di errori
<nakiata> Con il tablet sto scrivendo ma ho il PC vicino a me
<djrazer1988> ciao a tutti
<djrazer1988> a presto
<nakiata> Cosa faccio?
<wawanaka> aspetta enzobib
<wawanaka> come si potrebbe creare un programma per entrare in un IRC in perl?
<wawanaka> sono curioso
<nakiata> E da 2settimane sto impazzendo con ilpc
<enzotib> wawanaka, ci sono programmi appositi, come supybot
<enzotib> !unityreset | nakiata
<ubot-it> nakiata: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<enzotib> nakiata, ctrl-alt-f1, metti username e password e poi segui le istruzioni
<nakiata> Su unity --reset diiceno display set,.....
<enzotib> nakiata, ok, fai prima questo: export DISPLAY=:0
<enzotib> nakiata, poi rifai unity --reset
<nakiata> Senza spazi exportsDISPLAY=:0?
<enzotib> nakiata, c'è uno spazio solo dopo export
<nakiata> Dice the test option si now deeprecated
<nakiata> The re set*
<jester-> nakiata:  sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> nakiata:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> nakiata: rm -r .compiz
<nakiata> Dice impossibile rimuovere
<enzotib> nakiata, forse lo hai fatto due volte, e la seconda non trova niente
<nakiata> Spengoe riifaccio?
<enzotib> nakiata, riavvia con sudo shutdown -r now
<enzotib> nakiata, o più semplicemente sudo reboot
<nakiata> Esista re avviando
<nakiata> Q
<nakiata> Adesso faccio unity --reset e non va export DISPLAY=:0?
<enzotib> nakiata, no, vedi se ora funziona senza fare niente
<jester-> nakiata:leggi quello che ti is scrive?
<jester-> [19:38:05] <jester-> nakiata:  sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> [19:38:26] <jester-> nakiata:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> [19:38:39] <jester-> nakiata: rm -r .compiz
<nakiata> RM: impossibile rimuovere .compia file directory non esistente
<jester-> nakiata:.compiz
<jester-> punto prima
<nakiata> Si dice forse intendeva compiz da pacchetto compiz-core
<jester-> [19:49:10] <jester-> [19:38:39] <jester-> nakiata: rm -r .compiz
<nakiata> Di ce che e impossibile perché non c'è
<nakiata> Non c'è compia
<nakiata> Compia*
<nakiata> Compiz *
<nakiata> Cosa faccio
<nakiata> Jester?
<nakiata> ?
<nakiata> C'è nessuno?
<jester-> nakiata: pii pelculo?
<jester-> [19:49:10] <jester-> [19:38:39] <jester-> nakiata: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> nakiata: .compiz tutto minuscolo
<nakiata> Poi?
<jester-> nakiata:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz  fatto?
<nakiata> Si
<nakiata> Poi
<djrazer1988> jester scusa se ti disturbo posso metterti il link di cio che vorrei fare
<djrazer1988> ?
<nakiata> cosa devo farepoi
<jester-> nakiata: sudo reboot
<djrazer1988> jester
<djrazer1988> posso mettere il link di cio che vorrei fare in modo da potermi aiutare
<djrazer1988> c'e nessuno?
<nakiata> Non va Hester ... ho un idea come faccio ad eliminare tutto tutti i sudo e ricominciare come  se avessi un nuovo PC
<cristian_c> djrazer1988, che devi fare?
<nakiata> Jester*
<jester-> !ripristino | nakiata
<ubot-it> nakiata: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> !chat | djrazer1988
<ubot-it> djrazer1988: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<djrazer1988> vorrei integrare il terminale sul desktop qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> djrazer1988, magari parlacene nell'altro canale
<nakiata> non ho ben capito come ripristinare il sistema
<cristian_c> nakiata, leggi la pagina wiki
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi con la lettura della guida, esponili
<nakiata> Ho letto ma non capiscono
<cristian_c> nakiata, ok, dimmi il punto in cui trovi difficoltà
<nakiata> Non c'è il launch ho eseguito tutte le indicazioni ma non riappare quindi voglio ripristinare
<nakiata> Launher
<cristian_c> nakiata, sei sicuro di aver aperto il link?
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> nakiata: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<rickymonty> Non riesco a scaricare i file trasmission, ogni volta che provo a scaricare qualcosa da torrentz ma anche da altri siti mi salvano il file in .exe
<jester-> rickymonty: perchè quelli scarichi
<rickymonty> e non riesco ad aprirlo, come faccio? sto schizzando
<rickymonty> e dove trovo quelli giusti??
<jester-> mica se li inventa
<jester-> rickymonty: e che ne sacciamo cosa cerchi ma lo vedi cosa prendi
<jester-> o vai a occhio
<rickymonty> ogni volta che scarico qualcosa me lo salva in .exe
<jester-> ma va
<rickymonty> ovvio che non vado a occhio ;)
<jester-> + èerchè prendi un .exe
<jester-> mica rinomina o inventa
<jester-> rickymonty: cosa cerchi
<rickymonty> puoi dirmi dove scarichi film musica
<rickymonty> cercavo Crozza da scaricare :)
<jester-> rickymonty: non scarico ne film ne musica
<rickymonty> per vederlo stasera con la mia ragazza che mi sta scassando la m****a
<jester-> rickymonty: cerca con https://torrentz.eu/
<rickymonty> sisi da mo che sto cercando li, clicco su crozza e mi apre: crozza_Full.exe
<jester-> rickymonty: youtubbo è pieno di crozza
<rickymonty> che odio
<jester-> e .exe scarica
<rickymonty> si ma dopo che lo scarico ??
<rickymonty> come faccio??
<faust> rickymonty: di solito i primi risultati di quei siti lì sono solo pubblicità che ti risporta su siti pieni di scam/virus
<jester-> rickymonty: ma crozza mica fa film
<jester-> vai sul tubbo e li vedi da li
<cristian_c> faust, infatti
<faust> rickymonty: devi leggere con attenzione prima di cliccare
<jester-> rickymonty: o con a ragassa fai altro
<rickymonty> sisi ma se voglio scaricarmi la trilogia del signore degli anelli ad esempio
<rickymonty> la ragazza ha le sue cose, quindi film :)
<jester-> che è meglio che guardare crozza
<jester-> ma chi se frega delle cose
<rickymonty> 1 setttimana al mese si guardano film ahaah
<faust> trasferisciti in america e fatti netflix
<faust> oppure iberna la tua rigazza finchè non arriva netflix in italia
<rickymonty> ahahahahah, apparte gli scherzi. quando vado in apri su  transmission cerca solo file .torrent e io ho .exe come faccio??
<rickymonty> o meglio dove cavolo trovo i file .torrent??
<faust> rickymonty: il file che hai tu è un virus
<rickymonty> grazie leggo la risposta dopo mo mangio
<faust> se ci tieni ad usarlo avvialo da windows
<cristian_c> lol
<rickymonty> ho solo ubuntu nel pc così sono costretto ad usarlo windows mi ha rotto
<rickymonty> Ma da dove, come e che programma usate voi per scaricare film, musica
<enzotib> rickymonty, basta con questi argomenti o sei fuori
<faust> In Italia non esiste nessun modo decente per scaricare film legalmente (per la musica vedi spotify o cubomusica che non è malaccio)
<rickymonty> enzotip: scusami non pensavo non si potesse parlare di ciò sono nuovo
<rickymonty> forse è meglio che mi faccio la partizione windows ho capito
<faust> lol rickymonty no la mia era una battuta
<faust> tu NON vuoi eseguire un virus
<faust> rickymonty: non farlo più :P
<nakiata> ciao ho u  problema
<nakiata> scomparso launcher unity
<Ubuntino_> ciao ragazzi, urgentemente mi aiutate a configurare la tastiera di un hp. Non riesco a fare combinazione di tasti fn +f7/8 per aumentare la luminosità
<klau> ubuntu studio 14.04 qjack non funziona più.Prima funzionava ma non consentiva il ritorno a pulse audio.
<krabador> klau, ha smesso di funzionare di punto in bianco, ho hai fatto qualcosa?
<klau> ho provato a collegare rosengarden e un sintetizzatore
<klau> zinaddsubfx per la precisione
<krabador> prima che collegassi zinaddsubfx e rosengarden funzionava, con il problema di pulse ?
<krabador> klau, ubuntu studio quale?
<klau> si ha funzionato una volta con qsynth ma poi ha smesso di funzionare del tutto.
<klau> ubnutu studio 14.04.1
<klau> in passato ho usato la versione 12.04 di ubuntustudio e non crerava questi problemi.
<krabador> qjackctl che dice?
<klau> connessione rifiutata
<krabador> è stato installato qualcosa che tiene jack occupato?
<klau> non credo
<krabador> klau, puoi controllare , per favore?
<krabador> klau, la prima volta che hai riscontrato il problema è avvenuto dopo un'installazione, o un'aggiornamento ?
<klau> ho installato da poco questo sistema operativo ed iproblemi sono emersi subito, prima il fatto di pulse audio e poi il resto.
<krabador> klau, la prima volta che hai riscontrato il problema è avvenuto dopo un'installazione, o un'aggiornamento ?
<krabador> di software all'interno del sistema , intendo
<klau> ho installato solo ubuntu tweak ma i problemi erano già presenti
<krabador> klau, apri il terminale, leafpad /.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<klau> o.k
<klau> il programma non è attualmente installato
<krabador> klau, che editor di testo c'è in ubuntu studio?
<mikemiketorino> Ciao. Ho appena installato Ubuntu 14. Come faccio ad aprire Transmission?? Non trovo nulla per aprire i software installati
<klau> gedit-libreoffice
<krabador> mikemiketorino, ubuntu o derivata?
<mikemiketorino> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> klau, gedit /home/utente/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<krabador> klau, dove utente è il nome utente che stai usando
<klau> O.K
<krabador> mikemiketorino, in alto a sinistra ha un icona di ubuntu, cliccaci sopra, e scrivi transmission
<mikemiketorino> ma se non so il nome del programma .. non c'è + il File/Programmi come in Ubuntu 10
<mikemiketorino> ?
<krabador> mikemiketorino, "Come faccio ad aprire Transmission?? " cosa dovrebbe significare questa domanda?
<mikemiketorino> ..ok.. mi hai risolto per Transmission. Ma per gli altri programmi? Come faccio? .. solo scrivendo il nome come mi hai spiegato?
<krabador> mikemiketorino, la dashboard, ovvero quella schermata che appare cliccando sull'icona in alto a sinistra, te li fa apparire anche tutti
<krabador> mikemiketorino, c'è la voce
<klau> il terminale ha aperto gedit ma mostra degli errori " Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<klau> il
<klau> il terminale ha aperto gedit ma mostra diversi errori
<mikemiketorino> grazie
<krabador> klau, ok, cosa è apparso in gedit?
<klau> qjackctl.conf....e basta
<krabador> klau, chiudi
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> cd /home/utente/.config/rncbc.org
<klau> ok
<klau> ~/.config/rncbc.org$ appare questo
<krabador> adesso sudo gedit QjackCtl.conf
<klau> ok
<klau> é apparsa una pagina di gedit  che inizia con "splitter" ed è piuttosto lunga
<krabador> !pastebin | klau
<ubot-it> klau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> postala li
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link
<klau> AudioConnectView\sizes=266, 88, 266
<klau> MidiConnectView\sizes=34, 20, 34
<klau> AlsaConnectView\sizes=34, 20, 34
<klau> PatchbayView\sizes=34, 20, 34
<klau> InfraClientSplitter\sizes=12, 12
<krabador> !pastebin | klau
<ubot-it> klau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<klau> rieccomi ..come ho incollato la pagina mi è scomparsa la chat
<krabador> posta il contenuto IN QUEL sito
<krabador> come ti avevo detto
<krabador> premi paste ,ed incolla qui il link risultante
<klau> fatto ..ma poi?
<klau> non appare il link  riprovo
<klau> Paste from klau at Sat, 8 Nov 2014 23:24:17 +0000  appare questo e il testo incollato
<krabador> klau, nella barra degli indirizzi del browser
<krabador> klau, mai digitato a mano www.qualcosa.com ?
<klau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8891292/
<krabador> klau, ok, allora chiudi gedit
<klau> chiuso
<krabador> klau, sempre dal terminale
<krabador> sudo rm QjackCtl.conf
<krabador> riavvia poi la macchina
<klau> rm: impossibile rimuovere "QjackCtl.conf": File o directory non esistente
<klau> klau@klau-desktop:~$
<klau> impossibile rimuovere "QjackCtl.conf": File o directory non esistente
<klau> impossibile rimuovere qjack file o directory non esistente
<klau> scusa ma mi sembrava di non aver incollato il testo
<krabador> klau, hai chiusto il terminale?
<klau> no
<krabador> dopo aver chiuso gedit, prima?
<klau> si
<krabador> ecco, solo gedit dovevi chiudere
<klau> scusa come rimedio?
<krabador> klau, tornano nella cartella , con cd /home/utente/.config/rncbc.org/
<krabador> poi ridai sudo rm QjackCtl.conf
<krabador> riavvia
<klau> ok
<klau> ora riavvio e speriamo
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-09
<Dix78> Ho un problema con la gestione della RAM. Il comando "free" dice che sto utilizzando quasi 4G di RAM ma sto utilizzando solo google chrome :S
<krabador> Dix78, chiudilo e rimanda free, che dice?
<Dix78> krabador, ovviamente il consumo si abbassa di 900M
<Dix78> ma quello è normale...
<krabador> Dix78, monitor di sistema, top, e htop ti possono dire il consumo per processo
<Dix78> krabador, htop indica un consumo di 1.2G ma free parla di 3.1G
<Dix78> comunque i processi attivi sono xorg e gnome-shell :O
<krabador> Dix78, htop deve dirtene di piu'
<Dix78> si krabador ma quelli sono quelli che consumano di più
<krabador> Dix78, ubuntu gnome o liscia con unity ?
<Dix78> krabador, con unity (prima unity poi aggiunto gnome-shell)
<Dix78> krabador, la cosa strana è che top e htop diano risultati diversi http://ibin.co/1gagHKLrIjnf
<krabador> Dix78, il comando free, come top considerano le caches e i buffer come memoria occupata
<krabador> htop ,e  monitor di sistema no
<Dix78> ah ok krabador ...quindi nn è preoccupante :D
<krabador> no, assolutamente
<Dix78> grazie della spiegazione. buonanotte krabador
<krabador> di niente Dix78
<Walid> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problema moolto grosso,
<Walid> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 su una macchina, TRAMITE WUBI, in dual boot con windows xp, solo che il processo di partizione dei dischi si è incantanto, domanda, se ora forzo lo spegnimento del computer, visto che questo processo dura da ore, che succede? Riesco a riprendere il controllo di windows?
<Walid> vi prego, aiutatemi!
<Walid> Walid
<Walid> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problema moolto grosso,
<Walid> Walid
<Walid> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 su una macchina, TRAMITE WUBI, in dual boot con windows xp, solo che il processo di partizione dei dischi si è incantanto, domanda, se ora forzo lo spegnimento del computer, visto che questo processo dura da ore, che succede? Riesco a riprendere il controllo di windows?
<Walid> Walid
<Walid> vi prego, aiutatemi!
<Walid> Se durante l'installazione di ubuntu tremite wubi, il processo si interrompe e la macchina viene spenta forzatamente che succede? Riesco a prendere il controllo di windows??
<Walid> mi si è incantato il processo durante la partiizone, dei dischi
<Walid> non va avanti, completamente bloccato
<Walid> vi prego aiutatemi
<scxtch> buongiorno posso chiedere aiuto?
<scxtch> avrei bisogno di supporto, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<agenda> salve. non riesco a sincronizzare calendario thunderbird con google
<teresa_> buona domenica a tt ho appena installato xubuntu sul mio netbook per motivi di ram ho inoltre installato il kubuntu desktop eseguito tutto il post install ora vorrei una bella immagine per il mio desktop in cui ci sia il pinguino sulla dx dello schermo non tanto grande e uno sfondo sul grigio topo grazie
<teresa_> ops ho scritto troppo oddio ho flooddato scusate
<teresa_> scusate ancora dove sono gli sfondi di default del desktop mi fa vedere solo la cartella immaggini ora
<teresa_> siete davvero di aiuto uno per volta grazie
<teresa_> devo farvi vedere le tette se era una video chat lo facevo
<teresa_> oppure ve la devo dare?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> teresa_, probabilmente di domenica mattina non sono tutti a tua disposizione
<teresa_> e vorrei vedere se non siete a mia disposizione.....
<ExPBoy> !chat | teresa_
<ubot-it> teresa_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<teresa_> io volevo solo il arfallina che se ne va tutto qui
<teresa_> il pinguino+
<ExPBoy> non saprei magari se cerchi in google lo trovi
<teresa_> grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<polisso> buongiorno e buona domenica
<polisso> volevo scaricare con ubuntu 14.04 lts qualche film e video con torrent, ho installato qtorrentent ma quando digito quello che cerco i risultati sono deludenti e mi viene da piangere
<polisso> qualche consilio?
<polisso> digitando come ricerca il suffisso ita non ho niente di interessante da potere scaricare
<ExPBoy> polisso, e noi cosa possiamo fare?
<polisso> mi potevate dare qualche indirizzo di sito da potere scaricare gli ultimi film
<polisso> che ne so
<polisso> se era possibile, domando
<ExPBoy> !chat | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<polisso> devo cambiare chat?
<polisso> ok
<ExPBoy> qui si da supporto ad ubuntu
<polisso> ok scusatemi
<ExPBoy> niente figurati
<manzip> qualcuno sa come cambiare icona launcher? (12.04 lts)
<manzip> mi da quella con il punto interrogativo
<manzip> c'è qualcuno?
<manzip> ok ciao a chi nnn c'è
<Lumos> Chi mi aiuta? Sono bloccato con grub rescue
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ExPBoy> aee
<ExPBoy> che fretta!
<jester-> giornata di speedy gonzales
<ExPBoy> :)
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> come faccio ad riabilitare la scheda wifi da terminale
<Shez_> ?
<ExPBoy> Shez_, che intendi per "riabilitare" ?
<jester-> Shez_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Shez_> ExPBoy, l'ho disabilitata..
<Shez_> jester, grazie
<Shez_> jester, dopo averla sboccata ho riavviato il pc ma rimane bloccata come mai?
<jester-> Shez_: come l'hai disabilitata
<ExPBoy> appunto
<Shez_> Shez, con il connessioni di rete ma ora il flag non compare più
<Shez_> jester, con il connessioni di rete ma ora il flag non compare più
<jester-> Shez_: click su icona i rete
<Shez_> si
<jester-> co dovrebbe essere abilita wifi
<Shez_> jester, non compare, si uò fare da terminale?
<jester-> Shez_: come prima
<ExPBoy> eh se non compare...
<jester-> Shez_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> e controlla se compare nell'icona
<jester-> il fatto è che non cagano mai il vero motivo o se stanno usando un tarocco
<Shez_> jester, dopo il comando nella finestra del icona del network manager compare sete wifi ma non è selezionabile.
<Shez_> *rete
<jester-> Shez_: a sapre cosa hai fatto
<jester-> vai in configura connessioni
<Shez_> jester,ho disabilitato il wifi dall' icona del network manager.....
<jester-> wif sensa fili moifica e vedi li
<Shez_> ok
<ExPBoy> chissà perchè
<jester-> Shez_: hai pacioccato con qualche driver?
<ExPBoy> o volevi craccare qualche wifi del vicino ? :)
<Shez_> no, ho toccato solo l network manager..
<Shez_> volevo spegnere il wifi per matenere più batteria....
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> fai il contrario
<Shez_> ora mi serve il wifi ma non va...
<jester-> sai che consumo ha la wifi
<ExPBoy> praticamente niente
<jester-> Shez_: apri un terminale
<jester-> Shez_: lspci | grep -i network
<Shez_> jester, no ma non va a spirito santo....
<jester-> incolla qui
<Shez_> *santo
<ExPBoy> Shez_, sono paranoie inutili credimi
<jester-> Shez_: su una carica influirà per 3 minuti
<ExPBoy> non ci fai vedere l'output?
<Shez_> Ralink corp. RT2790 Wireless 802.11 1/T/2R PCIe
<jester-> Shez_: 14.0?
<jester-> 10
<jester-> ralink se non metti il driver della casa la va no
<Shez_> si
<Shez_> ma prima andava...
<jester-> spe vedo se trovo l'appunto
<jester-> Shez_: a cazzo andava se ralink
<Shez_> ?
<Shez_> devo reinstallare il driver?
<jester-> Shez_: sbagliato io , è la realtek ad essere scrausa
<jester-> comunque come cazzo hai fatto a disabilitare
<Shez_> col network manager...
<Shez_> :(
<ExPBoy> eh ma non scompare l'opzione
<jester-> sudo moprobe rt2800
<ExPBoy> bho
<jester-> non c'è il 2700
<ExPBoy> se è abilitata ha lo spunta altrimenti no
<jester-> Shez_: fa vedere nel  paste cosa risponde iwconfig
<ExPBoy> ma l'opzione non scompare provato ora
<jester-> eh
<ExPBoy> sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<Shez_> no, ho lubuntu sul portatile...
<ExPBoy> vabbhè non credo cambi molto
<jester-> Shez_: fa vedere nel  paste cosa risponde iwconfig
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shez_> jester, http://pastebin.com/XhHRU0js
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> Shez_: non c'è
<jester-> Shez_: sudo modprobe rt2500pci
<jester-> ifconfig wlan0 up
<jester-> iwconfig
<Shez_> jester, come prima
<jester-> Shez_: dmesg e metti nel paste
<jester-> secondo me hai fatto altro oltre al network manager
<Shez_> asp....forse sono riuscito...
<Shez_> azz...
<jester-> che ra
<jester-> era
<Shez_> il flag è ricomparso dopo che ho collegato il portatile alla rete fissa....
<jester-> i misteri di lubuntu
<Shez_> mah, aspetta che se riesco a collegarmi ti invio output del comando...
<Shez_> dmesg
<jester-> da cavo si collega sicuro
<Shez_> si ma dopo che ho collegato il connettore è ricomparsa l'opzione abilita wifi sul network manager..
<jester-> si ma da cavo dovresti essere gia collegato
<jester-> è un bug, se uno disabilita e poi va in giro sena cavo si siede e si fa le pippe lunghe lunghe
<Shez_> jester, non riesco a copiare...cmq mi dice:  vlan0 not ready
<michele_> salve
<rusco96> ciao a tutti
<rusco96> volevo chiedere un informazione
<enzotib> !chiedi | rusco96
<ubot-it> rusco96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rusco96> okei scusa, volevo chiedere semplicemente se una volta istallato ubuntu a fianco di windows xp piu avanti potevo disinstallare xp e riempire tutto il disco con ubuntu
<enzotib> rusco96, certo, anche se la situazione attuale delle partizioni influenzerà il fatto che lo spazio lasciato libero da windows potrai inglobarlo in ubuntu o sarai costretto a usarlo come partizione dati separata
<nakiata> Salve
<nakiata> Mi si e scomparso il launcher
<cristian_c> *mi è scomparso :P
<cristian_c> nakiata, da solo o l'hai causata tu?
<nakiata> Da solo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nakiata, è accaduto qualcosa prima che scomparisse?
<cristian_c> hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<nakiata> Si l'aggiornamento ad ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nakiata, da quale ubuntu?
<nakiata> 13 credo
<cristian_c> nakiata, non è possibile
<nakiata> Ho detto credo
<cristian_c> le 13.qualcosa sono fuori supporto , quindi non credo ti diano la possibilità di avanzare
<nakiata> Mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> nakiata, mi pare che ieri ti abbiano suggerito un ripristino
<cristian_c> nakiata, non lo so, dipende
<nakiata> Si ma non capivo molto uso linux da poco so abituata con windows7
<cristian_c> nakiata, secondo me dovresti installare la 14.04 da zero
<nakiata> Come faccio?
<cristian_c> nakiata, scarichi la .iso, la masterizzi su dvd, fai il boot da dvd e lanci la live
<cristian_c> infine, fai partire l'installazione
<nakiata> ?
<cristian_c> nakiata, quale di queste cose ti pone dubbi?
<nakiata> La masterizzazione e tutto come si fa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nakiata, allora dal boot in poi:
<cristian_c> nel bios imposti la priorità massima al lettore dvd
<cristian_c> in modo che se accendi il pc con il dvd dentro, viene avviato quello prima dell'hard disk
<nakiata> Va bene anche una USB
<cristian_c> una volta avviato da dvd, scegli di provare ubuntu, e dopo un po' apparirà il desktop in  live
<cristian_c> nakiata, sì, allora scarichi l'iso, crei la live usb con l'apposito programma
<cristian_c> e fai il boot da usb, sempre lanciando la live
<cristian_c> !usbwin | nakiata
<ubot-it> nakiata: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<nakiata> Non posso s caricare mi si e scomparso il launcher e tutto per spegnere devo staccare la spina
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> *mi è scomparso :P
<cristian_c> nakiata, puoi, da un altro pc
<cristian_c> scaricare il file e masterizzarlo o usando il programma menzionato sopra per quanto riguarda la usb
<cristian_c> nakiata, altrimenti quali altri ubuntu hai a disposizione?
<nakiata> E poi
<cristian_c> nakiata, e poi come detto prima , fai il boot da usb
<cristian_c> avvii la live e una volta sul desktop puoi far partire l'installazione su hard disk
<nakiata> Dove si trova il boot?
<cristian_c> nakiata,
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nel bios imposti la priorità massima al lettore dvd
<cristian_c> o alla usb
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> in modo che se accendi il pc con il dvd dentro, viene avviato quello prima dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> o con la usb collegata
<cristian_c> in base a quale supporto utilizzi
<cristian_c> per la live
<nakiata> E fa tutto lui
<cristian_c> nakiata, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> nakiata, una volta fatto il boot da dvd o usb verrà avviato quello
<cristian_c> e poi scegli di provare ubuntu invece che installare
<cristian_c> o volendo anche 'installa' direttamente
<cristian_c> !installazione | nakiata
<ubot-it> nakiata: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> sera
<rusco96> ragazzi, oggi ho installato ubuntu affiancato ad xp, si è avviato, si è installato e poi mi ha chiesto di riavviare il pc, appena fatto ho selezionato ubuntu e mi si è aperta una pagina nera con scritte bianche,e non mi parte piu! che devo fare?
<LinuxTutorial> allora premi f10 o f 12 all'avvio e seleziona ubuntu se non funziona ti detterò ulteriori istruzioni in merito al problema
<rusco96> gia fatto e non funziona
<LinuxTutorial> che versione è il tuo firmware?
<rusco96> ma al momento ero intnzionato a fare una cosa, disintallare xp e lasciare solamente ubuntu
<LinuxTutorial> te lo sconsiglio.
<LinuxTutorial> windows affiancato ad Ubuntu è meglio di Mac.
<rusco96> è da tempo che ci penso, e non è la prima vbolta che installo ubuntu
<LinuxTutorial> hai la stabilità di linux e le numerosissime app di windows
<LinuxTutorial> che versione hai installato?
<LinuxTutorial> Utopic Unicorn?
<rusco96> si però il problema è che windows mi usa 140 G mentre ubuntu solo 30G a mio parere potrebbe girare lento ubuntu no?
<LinuxTutorial> basta ripartizionare il disco all'installazione
<rusco96> si hai ragione, solo che l ho installato di fretta
<LinuxTutorial> tutti cosi, impazienti di provare la nuova versione, che versione hai comunque?
<rusco96> l'ultima..mi pare 10.4?
<LinuxTutorial> 14.10
<LinuxTutorial> comunque ti consiglio di mettere la 14.04 LTS
<LinuxTutorial> la 14.10 è ancora in BETA, figurati io se non forzavo l'arresto rimaneva bloccato il logo di ubuntu
<LinuxTutorial> è un problema della 14.10, non ha quasi niente di nuovo, di conseguenza rimuovila e Installa la 14.04
<rusco96> che differenza c'è con la 10.04 lts?
<LinuxTutorial> la 10.04 è molto vecchia Conta che una nuova versione di ubuntu esce ogni 6 mesi, fatti il conto...
<LinuxTutorial> Ci sono Nuove app nell'Ubuntu software center che nel 10.04 non ci sono
<LinuxTutorial> La stabilità è aumentata, il quantitativo di ram è diminuito
<rusco96> si okei, non indendevo quello scusa mi sono espresso male, dico che differenza c'è tra la 10.4 e la 10.4 lts
<LinuxTutorial> allora
<LinuxTutorial> LTS vuol dire che è una versione testata dalla comunità e che non ha riscontrato particolari problemi
<LinuxTutorial> tanto per dire
<LinuxTutorial> la 14.10 quando uscira la 15.04 sarà 14.04 LTS
<LinuxTutorial> 14.10 LTS*
<rusco96> ann capito ;)
<rusco96> grazie
<LinuxTutorial> Prego
<rusco96> comunque ti faccio un'altra domanda, ora sto facendo il backup dei dati windows..c'è un modo per poter resettare il sistema windows xp senza doverlo formattare con i dischi di ripristino in quanto non mi va il lettore cd?
<rusco96> diciamo..portarlo hai settaggi originali senza avere piu un programma instalalto
<LinuxTutorial> allora
<LinuxTutorial> io ti consiglio di farti una chiavetta USB con sopra l'installer di Windows
<LinuxTutorial> Ora ti do il link da dova scaricare tutto
<rusco96> cioè? intendi dire di mettere i file di windows in una chiavetta? come ho fatto per ubuntu?
<LinuxTutorial> nono
<LinuxTutorial> conosci DropBox?
<rusco96> si!
<rusco96> ce l ho
<LinuxTutorial> Credo sia il modo ideale, ovviamente se i file sono di dimensioni misere
<rusco96> cioè?
<Bobbix> Salve, Ubuntu 14.04, ogni volta che avvio nonostante l'icona tastiera sia IT mi scrive come tastiera inglese.
<LinuxTutorial> Anche a me succede, ho risolto installando la LTS
<rusco96> linux..posso chiederti la tua mail?
<rusco96> per scambiarci qualche informazione?
<rusco96> !!
<Bobbix> Nessuno? UP
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Bobbix
<ubot-it> Bobbix: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Bobbix> Se come no.
<Bobbix> :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<Robertino94> c'è qualcuno??? :)
<enzotib> !nessuno | Robertino94
<ubot-it> Robertino94: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Robertino94> ho appena scaricato xubuntu
<Robertino94> devo metterlo su chiavetta per installarlo tramite boot ùusb
<Robertino94> ho provato con diversi programmini per caricare immagini iso su chiavetta
<Robertino94> maa un cert punto il processo si blocca
<jester-> !usbwin | Robertino94
<ubot-it> Robertino94: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Robertino94> senza restituire alcun messaggio di errore 0.o
<jester-> Robertino94: e controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Robertino94> provo al volo
<jester-> Robertino94: oltre eventualmente cambiare chiavetta
<Robertino94> md5 è corretto
<Robertino94> provo a sostituire chiavetta
<Robertino94> e provo con il programma chemi avete consigliato
<rusco96> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !quacuno | rusco96
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quacuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | rusco96
<ubot-it> rusco96: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Robertino94> ragazzi risolto, ho ricontrollato, l md5 era errato. ho riscaricato xubuntu ora processo e vi dico come va
<rusco96> okei scuatemi, chiedevo prima a linux tutorial ma non mi ha piu risposto, come dicevo, ho windows xp installato e volevo resettarlo ma non con cd di ripristino perchè non mi funziona il lettore, mi parlava di mettere file windows in una chiavetta poi ha interrotto il discorso, questo perchè volevo installare affiancato a windows ubuntu, sapete cons
<rusco96> igliarmi qualcosa?
<enzotib> rusco96, per consigli su windows sei sul canale sbagliato
<jester-> Robertino94: minchia gia scaricata una oso da 1giga e rotti?
<rusco96> no enzotib non hai capito, ahahah, volevo avere quest'informazione per poi installare ubuntu lasciando piu spazio per girare
<enzotib> rusco96, quindi esattamente cosa vuoi sapere?
<rusco96> quello che mi stava dicendo linuxTutorial, parlavi di mettere file windows sull'usb..sapete cosa voleva dire?
<Robertino94> eheheheheh jester ho una bella connessione mettiamola così:D
<enzotib> rusco96, sì, ma non hai spiegato qual è il problema che vuoi risolvere
<rusco96> vediamo, partiamo col fatto che vorrei resettare windows xp ma il lettore cd non funziona, quindi non posso resettarlo, come posso fare?
<Robertino94> rusco devi scaricare l'immagine .iso di windows
<Robertino94> la carichi su chiavetta
<cristian_c> rusco96, che pc è?
<rusco96> un hp
<rusco96> e come faccio robertino?
<krabador> Robertino94, non si fa nello stesso modo con cui si fa una pendrive con ubuntu dentro ,e  qui dentro quell'argomentazione è offtopic
<cristian_c> rusco96, secondo , non si capisce se ti serve ubuntu o winz, in caso di winz, ci sono canali appositi su cui chiedere assistenza
<krabador> rusco96, Robertino94 , per come fare una chiavetta win, ditevelo altrove
<rusco96> cristian, dove posso trovare altri canali?
<cristian_c> rusco96, /j ##windows
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<Kikko84> salve a tutti
<Kikko84> ho bisogno di assistenza per installare ubuntu su un mac con yosemite
<rusco96> grazie cristian+
<Kikko84> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<rusco96> un'altra domanda, dove posso trovare i vari canali?
<Chertan> !qualcuno | Kikko84
<ubot-it> Kikko84: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Kikko84> ok grazie
<jester-> !macbook | Kikko84
<ubot-it> Kikko84: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Kikko84> si macbook pro del 2009 17"
<Kikko84> il problema è che quando provo a installarlo mi da errore i8042 e si blocca
<Kikko84> ho provati sia col disco di installazione che una pennetta usb
<Kikko84> ma niente
<jester-> !macbook | Kikko84
<ubot-it> Kikko84: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> Kikko84: controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Kikko84> come faccio me lo spiegheresti
<jester-> Kikko84: giusto per curiosità yiosemite funza male?
<krabador> !md5 | Kikko84
<ubot-it> Kikko84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Kikko84> no anzi è una bomba
<Kikko84> va molto bene
<rusco96> scusate se vi faccio questa domanda, sapete consigliarmi canali per windows in italiano, mi serve sapere delle coase per poi poter installare ubuntu
<krabador> rusco96, no
<krabador> rusco96, google
<rusco96> non mi da le risposte che cerco
<krabador> rusco96, forse non cerchi accuratamente bene
<jester-> Kikko84: e come mai lo vuoi rimpiazzare con linux?
<Kikko84> no non lo voglio rimpiazzare vorrei un dual boot per provare
<enzotib> Kikko84, prova in live
<jester-> Kikko84: c'è anche vmware fusion per virtualizzare senza rompersi gli agisdei coi driver
<Kikko84> ma virtualizzandolo molte funzioni non le ho o sbaglio
<Guest93752> ciao, oggi ho installato ll'ultima versione di ubuntu da usb, semprava essere andfato tutto liscio ma una volta chiesto di riavviare il pc se selezione ubuntu mi esce una schermata nera con delle scritte bianche.. che è?
<Guest93752> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> Guest93752, prima eri rusco96 e chiedevi altro
<Guest93752> si ed ora chiedo anche questo? mi è vietato? il mio era un discorso generale, volevo sapere delle cosa su win per installare ubuntu, però mi si sono verificati dei problemi e volevo cercare di risolverli
<Guest93752> non mi si avvia più ubuntu
<Guest93752> ho cambiato nick perchè mi diceva che rusco96 era gia utilizzato
<Guest93752> krabador sei proprio arrogante, giusto per puntalizzare
<max55> sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mapreri> krabador: :)
<krabador> :D
<max55> ero di la ma nisp nessunoon mi r
<krabador> max55, piano con la tastiera, una lettera per volta
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-02
<Musashi73> visto che non sono un esperto chiedo solo consigli
<Musashi73> posso farti una domanda?
<Musashi73> per fare l'asterisco devo premere questo il per (x) dalla tabella numerica? Inoltre come faccio il simbolo (|) ? quale tasto devo premere?
<krabador> come l'hai fatto adesso | ?
<krabador> asterisco ce l'hai sopra al +
<krabador> non c'è la tastiera in italiano?
<Musashi73> ma adesso son in windows, quando entro in root dal grub premendo | mi spunta un altro simbolo
<Musashi73> si
<krabador> prova loadkeys it
<krabador> quando sei li dentro
<Musashi73> devo digitare qualche comando?
<Musashi73> devo digitare loadkeys it ?
<Musashi73> krabrador ci sei?
<Musashi73> volevo solo ringraziarti, seguendo la tu a procedura e grazie al tuo aiuto sono riuscito a ripristinare il mio Ubuntu
<Musashi73> volevo farti solo un'ultima domanda, quale tra queste opzioni mi consigli di scegliere? Grazie
<Musashi73> [url=http://postimage.org/][img]http://s29.postimg.org/legfgsrvr/Schermata_del_2015_11_02_01_32_32.png[/img][/url]
<Musashi73> [url=http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian]upload immagini[/url]
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/mti05isyr/
<krabador> wei
<krabador> allora
<krabador> lascialo cosi, usalo con calma
<Musashi73> ok, grazie
<krabador> fatti un bel backup delle cose ce ti servono
<Musashi73> ok
<krabador> se hai scaricato la 15.10, fa il supporto di installazione
<krabador> dopo aver fatto tutto il backup delle cose che ti servono , fa una bella installazione pulita
<Musashi73> ok
<krabador> puoi anche far partire la procedura di installazione di 15.10 , segnalando a mano la partizione dov'è 15.04
<krabador> non settando la formattazione
<krabador> ma creando un utente con un altro nome
<krabador> alla fine ti troveresti dentro la cartella home , l'utente che userai in 15.10, e la cartella dell'utente che usavi in 15.04
<Musashi73> va bene, per me è importante che già sono riuscito a farlo partire
<krabador> in modo da passarti le cose che ti servono
<Musashi73> poi il resto si vede
<krabador> Musashi73, se fai installazione pulita è meglio
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Musashi73> ok, la farò più avanti dopo un backup. Notte
<ppauk> buona sera volevo sapere sto installando ubuntu
<ppauk> ho un pc piccolo portatile quelli piccoli senza dvd classici per poco uso
<ppauk> scarico a32
<ppauk> giusto
<ppauk> ??
<ppauk> bit
<ppauk> non 64
<ScoppoTutteLeFig> dove si scoppano le fighe?
<MoL0ToV> ciao, come si fa a configurare un dominio con linux? vorrei che le homedirectory degli utenti fossero tutte sullo stesso server e le autenticazioni venissero fatte in maniera centralizzata
<glpiana> ola
<erixstep> Ho un problema "cretino" con il microfono su Ubuntu 15.04; è questo il canale giusto per chiedere aiuto?
<Carlin0> si
<erixstep> Ecco il punto: ho un computer desktop con webcam HD-3000 di Microsoft che uso come microfono
<erixstep> Quando uso una qualsiasi applicazione che vuole usare il microfono c'è un lag di 5 secondi tra l'accensione del led e il suo effettivo funzionamento
<erixstep> cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> erixstep, ma dopo funziona regolarmente ?
<erixstep> Senza altri ritardi, solo all'inizio con l'accensione
<erixstep> La stessa cosa succede con il pannello di Pulseaudio
<krabador> erixstep, hai esperienze con questo device ed altri sistemi? Potrebbe semplicemente essere il tempo di inizializzazione del device,
<erixstep> penso di sì, comunque non so se c'impiega questo tempo con altri sistemi, certo non con Windows
<erixstep> Ho un netbook con Arch e solo Alsa, posso testarlo lì
<krabador> questa webcam ha diversi sub-device , che vanno a giustificare il tempo di attivazione
<erixstep> Quali sono?
<krabador> ha sub device e moduli da caricare
<erixstep> Non li trovo questi sub-device
<erixstep> Ho un'idea: perché non fare al contrario, ovvero mantenerla perennemente accesa?
<erixstep> come si fa?
<erixstep> va be', devo andare,  meglio parlarne dopo
<Valentina> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma quando apro la cartella per installarlo con monta archivi mi dice che è impossibile.. pare che sia proprio il monta archivi ad essere obsoleto..come faccio?
<Uzzi> ciao
<Valentina> ciao!
<Uzzi> sto per installare ub 15.10 e ho cambiato l'hd optando per un ssd. Vi sono configurazioni particolari per far rendere al meglio l'ssd? o eseguo un'installazione standard?
<Valentina> potreste aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> !installazione | Valentina
<ubot-it> Valentina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<erixstep> Salve, ho un problema con il microfono, che adesso ho capito che  è di Pulseaudio
<erixstep> Praticamente il sistema impiega troppo tempo per inizializzare un nuovo dispositivo audio
<erixstep> ma funziona perfettamente
<erixstep> Si tratta di una Webcam Lifecam HD-3000
<erixstep> E uso Ubuntu 15.04
<vertu666> ciao
<vertu666> sono nuovo sia in questo forum che in ambiente linux e avrei delle problematiche da porvi , è giusto scriverle qui? grazie
<erixstep> Se sono "piccole" qui va bene, altrimenti meglio un forum, almeno questo è ciò che credo
<vertu666> ok , se per te non è un problema te la espongo se è troppo complicata dimmelo che apro un forum
<erixstep> dimmi
<vertu666> praticamente ho comprato una chiavetta usb wifi (D-link dwa-140 rev d1 ) e non riesco a fare lo switch tra managed mode e monitor mode
<vertu666> ho pensato che fosse un problema di driver
<vertu666> di default sono installati rt2800usb
<erixstep> Non sono un esperto ma so per certo che non si tratta di driver
<vertu666> ok
<erixstep> Ho una chiavetta simile e funziona perfettamente
<vertu666> ma riesci ad andare in monitor mode?
<pippo51> ho un portatile con windwos 10 installato non riesco ha fare il boot da pendrive dove ho già scaricato ubuntu 15.10 per poi installarlo su hard disk esterno, così non tocco windows e non creo il dual boot?
<vertu666> devi andare nel bios penso
<vertu666> e abilitare l'avvio da usb
<krabador> pippo51, se fai partire un supporto di installazione, installi in un device, e installi li dentro il bootloader, non tocchi nulla
<krabador> pippo51, se hai scaricato 15.10 64bit, non dovresti avere problemi
<vertu666> krabador
<krabador> pippo51, in caso, puo' essere l'implementazione di uefi , se presente, in quel dato notebook
<vertu666> sai utilizzare bene l'ambiente linux?che mi servirebbe una mano......
<krabador> vertu666, che ubuntu usi?
<vertu666> kali-linux
<erixstep> Ecco qui: https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/WLAN#Linux
<vertu666> grazie vado subito a leggere
<krabador> vertu666, allora sei offtopic qui, questo canale ha il log
<vertu666> ?
<krabador> vertu666, ed è di supporto tecnico ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | vertu666
<ubot-it> vertu666: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo51> krabador non riesco a far partire l'istallazione legge prima uefi  e quindi la porta usb non la legge
<krabador> pippo51, va a vedere le impostazioni boot di uefi
<vertu666> ok grazie
<krabador> erixstep, se vuoi continuare cio' di cui stavi parlando con l'utente, lo stesso vale anche per te
<pippo51> krabador sono entrato nel setup forse devo modificare uefi?
<erixstep> È un po' complicato
<erixstep> Stavo parlando con una persona, poi me ne sono andato
<krabador> pippo51, ci sono le impostazioni di boot
<krabador> pippo51, leggi il manuale del notebook a riguardo
<erixstep> Sono tornato, se n'era andato lui nel frattempo e adesso non so più a chi rivolgermi
<krabador> pippo51, bios e uefi non hanno le stesse voci dappertutto
<pippo51> appunto mi puoi forse descrivere come fare a cambiare l'impostazione uefi?
<krabador> pippo51, non credo tu abbia capito
<krabador> pippo51, leggi il manuale del notebook , per come entrare nelle impostazioni boot uefi
<krabador> non sono tutti uguali, non ti si puo' rispondere a secco
<krabador> erixstep, qui dentro si chiede, se tra i presenti c'è qualcuno che conosce la risposta risponde.
<pippo51> krabador  sono entrato nelle impostazioni del boot sono elencati uefi poi cd, poi usb e poi rete
<krabador> pippo51, e allora, vediamo secondo te cosa devi impostare, per far partire la pendrive
<pippo51> krabador non mi fa impostare usb forse devo disabilitare uefi?
<krabador> pippo51, sicuro che non riesci a spostare la voce?
<pippo51> krabador mentre su usb c'è la voce enable e disable su uefi una volta selezionato esce un'altra scritta che adesso non ricordo
<pippo51> krabador  e una frase composta da tre parole
<pippo51> krabador non ho provato ad impostarla , non vorrei creare danni in modo poi da ritrovarmi senza win e senza ubuntu
<krabador> pippo51, puo' succedere soltanto se pialli tutto il disco, con l'installazione
<krabador> pippo51, far partire il supporto di installazione non tocca nulla nel sistema
<pippo51> krabador una volta era più semplice lo mettevo sul cd lo lanciavo sotto win lo provavo e poi eseguivo l'istallazione adesso l'ho installato su pendrive  e quì nasce il problema
<krabador> pippo51, con uefi sono cambiate molte cose
<pippo51> e allora come si fa?
<krabador> pippo51, far partire un cd o una pendrive con uefi è la stessa cosa
<krabador> da ubuntu 14.10 64bit uefi è supportato, quindi , a meno che nel notebook non sia stato implementato in maniera particolare , pendrive e dvd, partono in boot
<krabador> con ubuntu dentro
<krabador> altrimenti devi disabilitare secure boot, e fastboot, o , se presente, impostare in legacy mode
<krabador> ma se windows è installato in uefi mode, successivamente all'installazione di ubuntu, ci sono delle cose da sistemare
<pippo51> krabador  il portatile è nuovo comprato da un mese forse dovrò provare a impostare legacy mode da setup? così forse legge la pendrive?
<krabador> pippo51, prima di tutto
<krabador> pippo51, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<pippo51> ho scaricato il file iso e poi ho scaricato un programma per creare la chiavetta autoinstallante non ricordo il programma purtroppo non sono sul mio computer sono fuori casa e questo mi piazza un po anche dovuto al fatto che non grandi conoscenze informatiche
<krabador> pippo51, universal usb installer?
<mimmo> salve
<krabador> !ciao | mimmo
<ubot-it> mimmo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Massimo57> Ciao a tutti.
<pippo51> krabador no
<krabador> !ciao | Massimo57
<ubot-it> Massimo57: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mimmo> che versione di linux mi cosigliate per un packard bell dot s2 ram 2Gb
<krabador> pippo51, allora rifa la pendrive con quel programma
<krabador> !usbwin | pippo51
<ubot-it> pippo51: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> mimmo, che cpu e che scheda grafica monta?
<krabador> modelli precisi
<pippo51> krabador ma posso scaricare universal usb installer  e rifacci ola pendirive
<krabador> si
<mimmo> Intel Atom N450 a 1,66 GHz, 2 thread per core, 512 KB di cache L2
<Massimo57> Qualche giorno fa ho installato Kubuntu sul portatile di mia moglie utilizzando la chiavetta e un programma di installazione. debbo ripetere l'installazione al portatile di mia madre ma.... non ricordo il nome di questo programma! Dove posso trovare un elenco di questi programmi? Se rivedo il nome me lo ricordo....
<Massimo57> Grazie!
<mimmo> scheda grafica Intel GMA 3150
<krabador> !usbwin | Massimo57
<ubot-it> Massimo57: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> mimmo, allora lubuntu
<krabador> mimmo, è la piu' indicata in assoluto per quel processore
<mimmo> che versione?
<krabador> mimmo, prova 15.10
<mimmo> ok grazie mille
<Massimo57> ECCO!!!!! grazie! Il sito era pendrivelinux!!!! :)
<krabador> bene
<pippo51> krabador cortesemente un volta creato la pendirve  che fa parte sotto windows oppure la devo inserire e far ripartire il portatile da spento? in questo caso dovrò spostare nel setup l'impostazione da uefi a legacy mode?
<krabador> pippo51, deve partire dalla macchina
<krabador> prova a far partire con uefi abilitato
<krabador> poi vedi
<krabador> pippo51, il boot da usb, ha delle variabili, non solo sul fronte uefi, ma anche per come è la macchina impostata a vedere le pendrive
<pippo51> ok grazie di tutto farò delle prove ciao
<krabador> salve
<roje> Salve, avrei un problema per quanto riguarda l'installazione delle lingue
<roje> Il programma "Supporto lingue" crasha quando seleziono da installare la lingua giapponese.
<roje> o meglio, invece che crashare si freeza senza possibilità di ripresa
<roje> c'è nessuno?
<roje> Salve, avrei un problema per quanto riguarda l'installazione delle lingue.
<roje> Il programma "Supporto lingue" crasha quando seleziono da installare la lingua giapponese.
<trigliceride> buongiorno, ho un problema: ho da poco effettuato l'aggiornamento a windows 10 (precedentmenete avevo windows 8.1) ed in pratica  ora da ubuntu (ho un dual boot ubuntu/windows) non riesco più a leggere la partizione di windows, prima invece avevo accesso ai file, tipo immagini musica etc... Pensate sia dovuto a quello il problema? perchè soltanto d
<trigliceride> opo aver fatto l'aggiornamento mi si presenta
<b00k3r> trigliceride: da windows apri un terminale, scrivi shutdown /s /t 00, poi avvia ubuntu prova a leggere i file di win
<trigliceride> che comando sarebbe solo per informazione?
<b00k3r> trigliceride: spenge il pc invece di fare quella specie di ibernazione
<trigliceride> ah ok, comunque strano perchè ieri sera avevo  proprio arrestato il pc
<trigliceride> comunque adesso provo e ti faccio sapere dopo
<Serg123> Salve
<Serg123> Mi serve una mano ho disabilitato i driver nVidia per usare la scheda integrata e ora ho il monitor nero
<Carlin0> Serg123, devi cancellare xorg.conf forse
<Serg123> Non ho xorg.conf ho letto che ubuntu non lo USA piu
<Carlin0> Serg123, ma i driver nvidia si
<Serg123> Non ce un file xorg.con in etc/X11
<Serg123> conf
<Carlin0> allora i nvidia non hanno mai funzionato
<krabador> Serg123, entra in recovery, attaccati con cavo lan , selezioni networking, poi root
<Serg123> Ci prego aiuto sto sclerando come faccio a far partire il maledetto unity vedo solo uno schermo nero e il puntatore del mouse a forma di x
<krabador> Serg123, sei sicuro di avere nvidia?
<Serg123> Ho messo in blacklist nvidia
<krabador> Serg123, sei sicuro di avere nvidia?
<Carlin0> ed avresti disabilitato in questo modo ?
<Serg123> Ora ho un monitor su la scheda integrata e uno su nvidia
<Carlin0> devi purgare tutto
<Serg123> Purgati i driver
<Carlin0> in che modo ?
<Serg123> Il monitor sulla nVidia non si accende neanche
<krabador> Serg123, rispondi per favore?
<Serg123> Krabor ho due schede una integrata Intel e una nvidia , prima usavo la nVidia, ho disintallato i driver e messo in blacklist noveau
<krabador> <krabador> Serg123, entra in recovery, attaccati con cavo lan , selezioni networking, poi root
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Carlin0> Serg123,  non dovevi mettere nulla in blacklist , non serve +
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roje> Salve ho un problema nell'installare lingue straniere tramite il programma "supporto lingue"
<Serg123> Vediamo ora li do i comandi
<krabador> Serg123, no
<krabador> in recovery
<roje> più che altro, ho un problema nell'installare la lingua giapponese
<krabador> Serg123, se sai leggere
<roje> una volta selezionata la lingua e premuto "applica" il programma va in freeze senza possibilità di recupero
<krabador> Serg123, se non hai voglia, accomodati fuori
<Serg123> Dicevo che ora scrivo i tuoi comandi
<krabador> Serg123, allora trolli
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> Serg123, entra in recovery ---> e 3
<akis24> roje: ma hai scaricato prima il pacchetto della lingua giapponese ?
<Serg123> Come entro in recovery
<Musashi73> ciao krabador, vedo che sei operativo 24h su 24. Volevo chiedere il tuo aiuto
<krabador> chiedi
<roje> akis24, ma non dovrei installarlo da "Supporto lingue" ?
<roje> anche provando da terminale ho avuto esito negativo
<krabador> Serg123, da grub, seleziona la seconda dall'alto
<akis24> roje:  si esatto e poi portarlo al primo posto se vuoi usarlo ..
<roje> veramente non devo usarlo
<roje> ma solo scaricarlo
<roje> usarlo inteso come lingua di sistema-principale
<krabador> Serg123, poi ancora la seconda dall'alto
<akis24> roje:  mica è chiaro devi usarlo come lingua di sitema o no ?
<krabador> roje, hai moglie giapponese?
<akis24> sistema*
<roje> no
<Carlin0> roje, e a che ti serve solo scaricato ?
<roje> c'è un programma che devo usare che necessita la presenza della lingua giapponese sul pc
<akis24> roje: lingua o font ? che programma è ?
<Carlin0> magari basta solo il pacchetto per quel programma : di che programma parliamo?
<roje> allora, la guida del programma dice semplicemente di andare in supporto lingue, aggiungi, giapponese e stop
<Serg123> Kraba comunque io non voglio usare la nVidia voglio usare la Intel integrata, solo che sulla integrata parte lightdm e vedo schermo nero e puntatore mouse a forma di x, non funziona il desktop insomma
<Musashi73> dopo che stanotte abbiamo fatto quel recupero di far ripartire il mio ubuntu per problemi di impostazioni driver scheda video, adesso quando avvio mi appare un scritta
<akis24> roje: magari rispondi anche alla seconda domanda ... erano due
<roje> non lo so, è un programma che devo far partire con wine
<Carlin0> Serg123, guarda che abbiamo capito cosa vuoi fare , mo cerca di capire tu cosa ti si è detto
<roje> penso che necessita sia di lingua sia di font
<krabador> Serg123, perdi pure tempo
<Carlin0> roje, che programma è?
<roje> UTAU
<roje> Il problema è che solo il giapponese non mi fa installare
<roje> altre lingue si
<krabador> Musashi73, abbiamo recuperato il boot di 15.04, che tra poco è fuori supporto, usala il giusto per il backup, per passare a 15.10
<Musashi73> già fatto
<krabador> passato a 15.10?
<Musashi73> come mai adesso appare l'errore 4.566127?
<Musashi73> [url=http://postimage.org/][img]http://s12.postimg.org/s89ww6owt/IMG_20151102_160507.jpg[/img][/url]
<Musashi73> [url=http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian]upload[/url]
<krabador> passato a 15.10?
<Musashi73> [url=http://postimage.org/][img]http://s12.postimg.org/s89ww6owt/IMG_20151102_160507.jpg[/img][/url]
<Musashi73> [url=http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian]upload[/url]
<Musashi73> scusate, l'errore
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/bx9szvcex/
<Musashi73> si, sono alla versione 15.10
<Musashi73> il mio pc va come una bomba
<krabador> bene, allora , riguarda il backlight
<cristian_c> roje: 15.10?
<Musashi73> infatti mi ricordo che il pc si bloccava fino alla lettura del backlight e per questo non si avviava
<roje> hm?
<roje> non ho 15.10
<cristian_c> roje: 15.04?
<akis24> se ce lo dici ci fai un favore ..
<roje> 14.10 dovrebbe essere
<roje> la versione lts
<cristian_c> roje: 14.10 non è lts
<roje> 14.04
<roje> 14.04
<roje> Ecco
<Serg123> Krabador devo reinstallare unity desktop?
<roje> scusate stavo controllando un'altra cosa
<Serg123> ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> Serg123: hai riletto i messaggi di krabador e Carlin0 ?
<cristian_c> Serg123: che ti avevano detto cosa fare
<Serg123> Si sono nella shell di robot in recovery mode
<Serg123> Root
<cristian_c> Serg123: ok
<Carlin0> roje, prova scaricandolo a mano http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/language-pack-ja
<Serg123> Non ho xorg.conf e voglio lasciare i noveau in blacklist dici di provare a reinstallare tutto ubuntu-desktop ora?
<Carlin0> non mettere i nouveau in blacklist non serveeeeeeee
<Serg123> Si devo passare la VGA alla virtual machine
<krabador> disinstallando nvidia, si disinstalla un componente di buntu.deskyop
<roje> ok ma
<krabador> che va quindi reinstallato
<roje> questo pacchetto contiene
<roje> ja_JP.utf8
<roje> ?
<Carlin0> roje, quello lo devi scoprire tu
<roje> ok
<Musashi73> cosa devo fare per evitare quell'errore?
<Serg123> Mi dice ubuntu-desktop si already to the new est version
<Carlin0> Serg123, dalla shell di root dai questo comando apt purge nvidia*
<krabador> Serg123, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Serg123> Fatto
<Carlin0> Serg123, e leva i nuoveau dalla blacklist
<krabador> Carlin0, gli sono tati mandati in successione
<krabador> Serg123, hai seguito l'ordine indicato ?
<Serg123> Yes
<Musashi73> qualche consiglio?
<krabador> Serg123, che cosa hai messo in blacklist?
<krabador> Musashi73, si blocca in quel punto?
<Musashi73> no, nessun blocco
<Serg123> I driver opensource nvidia
<cristian_c> roje: hai installato la 14.04 da zero?
<roje> si
<Musashi73> il pc funziona correttamente, solo che durante l'avvio appare sempre quel messaggio
<Musashi73> ma tutto funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> roje: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<krabador> Serg123, toglili dalla blacklist
<krabador> Musashi73, fa una prova, da grub , in avvio, premi il tasto "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea, al posto di "quiet splash " scrivi nomodeset, con opportuni spazi prima e dopo, e premi f10
<roje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13083211/
<Serg123> Se li tolgo dalla blacklist ho tutti e due i monito neri sia sulla scheda nVidia che sulla integrata
<Carlin0> Serg123, fai un po cosa vuoi allora ...
<roje> ok ora ho ja_JP.utf8
<Carlin0> roje, hai un ppa di precise la 12.04
<roje> ppa?
<krabador> Serg123, quando hai installato questo sistema, per usare il pc, hai avuto necessariamente bisogno di mettere in blacklist nouveau?
<Musashi73> krabador, quale è il comando per attivare la tasiera it dal root recovery. L'ho dimenticato è vorrei appuntarmelo. grazie. Adesso faccio la prova che mi hai detto
<krabador> Musashi73, non devi entrare in recovery
<Serg123> No voglio non usare la nVidia ora perche voglio passarla a una virtual macchine e usare invece la Intel integrata ma vedo solo schermo nero su quel monitor
<krabador> Musashi73, lo devi fare da grub, in corrispondenza della prima linea
<cristian_c> roje: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krabador> Serg123, dopo i comandi digitati da root di recovery, togli nouveau da blacklist, e riavvia
<cristian_c> !paste | roje
<ubot-it> roje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Musashi73, devi premere "e"
<krabador> Musashi73, e fare quanto ti ho detto
<Musashi73> si l'ho capito, ma volevo sapere per mia curiosità personale quel comando che attiva la tastiera it. libkey it??
<Musashi73> ok
<krabador> Musashi73, loadkeys it
<Musashi73> grazie
<roje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13083260/
<Serg123> Krabor la scheda nVidia non deve funzionare ma solo la Intel
<roje> ops l'ho incollato 2 volte di seguito
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed restricted universe main multiverse
<cristian_c> ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> roje: credimi, è un peccato veniale, comparato a cio che hai fatto
<krabador> Serg123, si, ma hai avuto problemi con la disinstallazione del drive nvidia
<roje> ?
<krabador> Serg123, hai riavviato o no?
<Serg123> Si riavviato
<cristian_c> roje: hai aggiunto repository esterni a quelli ufficiali di canonical
<krabador> Serg123, e come sta andando?
<cristian_c> roje: e hai attivato repository potenzialmente instabili
<Serg123> Xorg schermo nero e mouse a forma di x, come prima
<roje> lo so, infatti uso la beta di wine
<Serg123> Posso accedere alle shell con ctrl alt
<Carlin0> roje, ma hai un ppa della 12.04 sulla 14.04
<krabador> Serg123, si ma le operazioni con xorg vanno fatte da recovery
<Carlin0> oltre ad aver abilitato i proposed
<roje> emh, e cosa comporta?
<roje> fin'ora non ho avuto problemi
<Carlin0> roje, insomma hai fatto un po di casini
<Serg123> Ora non mi ha reinstallato nulla da recovery, vuole forse dire che non ho rimosso niente disintallando nVidia?
<krabador> Serg123, che comando hai dato?
<Carlin0> Serg123, ma quando hai installato la 1° volta andava bene o hai dovuto subito mettere in blacklist i nouveau ?
<roje> no aspetta, rileggendo il pastebin di prima...
<roje> praticamente non ricevo update ufficiali o cosa?
<Serg123> apt-get parte nvidia-*  non ha rimosso nulla e apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop non ha reinstallato nulla
<Serg123> purge
<cristian_c> roje: chi t'ha detto di attivare i repo proposed?
<krabador> Serg123, nvidia non andava infatti reinstallato
<roje> allora da quel che vedo in Software e Aggiornamenti io dovrei averne 2 esterni
<roje> che sarebbero quelli di Steam e di wine
<Serg123> Già ma forse la rimozione non ha rimosso pacchetti relativi al desktop e quindi lo schermo nero non dipende da quello?
<roje> steam li ha messi automaticamente mi sembra, mentre per wine gli ho messi io (sempre se non ricordo male)
<krabador> Serg123, install --reinstall , reinstalla, a meno che non sei scollegato
<cristian_c> roje: sì, ma non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda
<krabador> Serg123, hai attaccao il cavo la, selezionato networking e poi root?
<Serg123> Si
<roje> forse gli ho attivati per sbaglio
<roje> non ricordo
<krabador> Serg123, networking ha dato errori?
<krabador> Serg123, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Serg123, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> Serg123, incolla qui il link
<cristian_c> roje: si scrive 'li ho attivati', almeno i fondamentali
<roje> si giusto, è un errore che commetto sempre xD
<cristian_c> roje: allora
<cristian_c> roje: prova a disattivare i proposed
<roje> che sarebbero?
<cristian_c> e rifare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> roje: di cosa abbiamo parlato fino ad adesso
<cristian_c> ?
<roje> di repository esterne a canonical
<roje> e ppa della 12.04?
<cristian_c> roje: i ppa 12.04 sono solo steam
<roje> ah ok
<roje> ma come li disattivo i proposed? (da dove ovvero)
<cristian_c> roje: sto parlando dei repository proposed
<cristian_c> quelli 'forse attivati per sbaglio'
<Serg123> Anche da sessione normale reinstall non re installa ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> roje: dalla stessa finestra in cui li hai attivati
<krabador> Serg123, segui , per favore
<roje> http://imgur.com/c6z2dnj
<roje> ovvero questi?
<Serg123> Non ce output a dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<cristian_c> roje: da lì disattivi wine
<roje> emh allora non so dove dovrebbero trovarsi
<roje> pensavo fossero quelli
<cristian_c> roje: vai in 'software per ubuntu' e 'aggiornamenti'
<krabador> Serg123, ls -la /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<roje> si?
<roje> ah ecco
<roje> trovato
<roje> disattivati
<cristian_c> roje: che scuole frequenti (perdona la domanda)?
<roje> si giusto, avevo attivato io quell'opzione
<cristian_c> (o che hai frequentato)
<roje> frequento un itis perchè?
<Serg123> Kraba vuoi vedere se ho xorg.come?
<cristian_c> roje: non ti vedo molto concentrato
<Serg123> Conf
<krabador> Serg123, manda il comando
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> che se c'è pastebinit installato, fa un link
<krabador> sempre se il pc è collegato
<krabador> !nick | Serg123
<ubot-it> Serg123: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<krabador> !chi | Serg123
<ubot-it> Serg123: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<roje> è che sto pensando a far partire questo programma, scusami
<cristian_c> roje: hai disattivato i proposed?
<roje> si
<cristian_c> roje: rifai gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> roje: ma non ti garantisco il ripristino della situazione pre-attivazione dei repo
<roje> li ho attivati da circa un'ora e non mi ha dato problemi
<roje> hanno*
<cristian_c> roje: e il problema di supporto lingue da quanto ce l'hai?
<cristian_c> quanto tempo
<roje> da prima che spuntassi i proposed
<cristian_c> sempre per sbaglio...
<roje> semplicemente avevo letto la guida che diceva di installare la lingua giapponese dal programma Supporto lingue
<roje> aprii il programma, selezionai giapponese e poi la finestra si era freezata
<roje> (dopo aver selezionato giapponese, avevo premuto applica)
<cristian_c> roje: che non c'entra niente con i repo proposed
<cristian_c> almeno per quanto riguarda l'installazione di una lingua
<roje> eh, io la cosa delle repo proposed l'ho scoperta solo ora
<roje> infatti pensavo fosse un altro il  problema
<cristian_c> roje: eppure hai detto di averli attivati un'ora fa
<cristian_c> prima di entrare qui dentro
<roje> giusto
<Musashi73> ciao krabrador, ho provato a fare quella modifica di "splash quiet" con "nomodeset" ma non è cambiato niente
<krabador> Musashi73, all'avvio cosa hai avuto?
<krabador> Musashi73, ma hai messo le virgolette?
<Musashi73> dovevo mettere le virgolette? Non lo avevo capito, riprovo. Ho sostituito splash quiet con nomodeset ma senza virgolette. Adesso riprovo
<krabador> Musashi73, no, NON dovevi mettere le virgolette
<Musashi73> aspette, ti faccio vedere l'imaggine
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/k7nhb7vw3/
<krabador> Musashi73, come mai sono invertiti ?
<krabador> quiet splash
<Musashi73> non lo so, l'ho trovato così
<Musashi73> cosa faccio??
<krabador> Musashi73, innanzitutto non avere fretta
<krabador> Musashi73, in quel punto, inserisci acpi_osi=\"!windows 2012\"
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> vedi che fa
<Musashi73> sostituisco splash quiet con acpi_osi=\"!windows 2012\" ???
<Musashi73> ok, riprovo e ti faccio sapere
<krabador> vai
<bartolomeo> ciao. Problema con Ubuntu 12.04. Schermo nero all'accensione. Sono sicuro di aver fatto un casino con libudev.so.0. Se provo a farlo partire da recovery mdoe in modalità grafica mi da questo errore: "mountall: error while loading shared libreries: lubudev.so.0: cannot open shared object File: Error 40"
<cristian_c> bartolomeo: partiamo dall'inizio
<cristian_c> che hai fatto con libudev? Che volevi fare?
<bartolomeo> volevo installare spotify ma non funzionava. Ho seguito qualche consiglio trovato su google ma senza sapere quello che facevo
<krabador> ma anche, che scheda video hai, che driver monta, hai installato qualche driver, eccetera
<krabador> bartolomeo, male
<krabador> molto male
<bartolomeo> credo di aver cancellato, oppure ricollegato in modo improprio questa libreria
<bartolomeo> non mi ricordo che scheda video ho. Se volete entro in modalità shell
<krabador> bartolomeo, linka per favore la guida che hai seguito
<bartolomeo> Non stavo usando questo computer, quindi non so dirti ora. Mi ricordo che ho provato a fare un operazione tipo "ln -sf libudev.so.0 libudev.so.1"
<bartolomeo> Ma non ricordo se il primo termine era 1 o 0.
<krabador> bartolomeo, trova la guida, per favore
<bartolomeo> In ogni caso sono sicuro di aver cancellato anche un libudev.so.0 da una directroy
<bartolomeo> <krabador> Non riesco a ritrovare i consigli che ho seguito, anche perché erano tratti da siti diversi. Secondo me il problema è che ho cancellato la libreria da una cartella ma non ricordo quale...Tu sai per caso in quale cartella dovrei rimetterla?
<krabador> bartolomeo, e dove prendi l'originale ?
<bartolomeo> da /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<bartolomeo> sono sicuro che era anche in un'altra cartella ma non ricordo quale. Forse /lib?
<krabador> bartolomeo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libudev0 libudev0-udeb
<bartolomeo> ok ci provo
<bartolomeo> quando provo ad installare qualcosa mi scrive "W:Blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bartolomeo> E:Impossibile scrivere in /var/cache/apt/
<bartolomeo> e mi dice che l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non puo essere aperto
<krabador> bartolomeo, cosa hai di fronte, del sistema?
<krabador> che terminale?
<krabador> il recovery ?
<bartolomeo> ho aperto la shell da recovery mode. Il prompt è: root@AL:tilde#
<krabador> apt-get -f install
<bartolomeo> ok
<bartolomeo> Mi scrive di nuovo la stessa cosa di sopra
<bartolomeo> W:Blocco disabilitato...ecc
<krabador> dpkg --configure -a
<bartolomeo> "dpkg: errore: impossibile accedere all'area di stato di dpkg: File System in sola lettura
<krabador> bartolomeo, un attimmo
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<bartolomeo> fatto
<krabador> vai con sudo apt-get install --reinstall libudev0 libudev0-udeb
<krabador> bartolomeo, il sistema deve essere connesso
<bartolomeo> Ok. Ora ci prova ma mi scrive: "E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto libudev0-udeb"
<krabador> bartolomeo, ti conviene attaccare un cavo lan, digitare exit , abilitare il networking
<krabador> bartolomeo, se non sei connesso e non è in cache , è normale
<bartolomeo> ok faccio subito
<krabador> una volta abilitato il networking se non da errori , torna in console root
<krabador> rimanda mount -o remount,rw /
<bartolomeo> un attimo che ci riprovo. Sembra che mi dia alcuni errori...aspetta
<krabador> alcuni errori dove?
<bartolomeo> quando gli dico di abilitare la rete, a schermo nero vedo scorrere degli errori, ma troppo veloce e poi torna il menù del recovery
<bartolomeo> Ho provato a insalltarle ma mi da lo stesso errore...
<bartolomeo> provo a leggere cosa mi scrive quando abilito la rete
<krabador> "Ho provato a insalltarle"
<krabador> sei attaccato al cavo lan?
<krabador> bartolomeo, se il misterioso groppo di comandi a caso che hai dato seguento non precisate guide di numero non precisato, ha messo ppa, i problemi possono essere ulteriori
<vind76> ciso amici
<vind76> chi mi puo aiutare per un problema con driver b43 wireless broadcom
<krabador> !broadcom | vind76
<ubot-it> vind76: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<vind76> ho scaricato b43 su pendrive in formato tar.gz, ma non so come installarlo
<akis24> vind76:  krabador  ti ha postato un link da leggere
<vind76> ho provato ma non ci riesco su ububntu server, accidenti a me!
<krabador> vind76, e perchè hai installato ubuntu server?
<vind76> mi serve su un altro pc....
<vind76> adesso ho collegato alla lan, all'interno lo pingo ma non va su internet
<krabador> vind76, che cosa hai installato , per favore?
<vind76> ubuntu server 14.04 lts
<krabador> vind76, ubuntu server, è il caso che la si installi nell'ottica di gestire un server , con le competenze a riguardo
<krabador> che non sono proprio "punta e clicca"
<krabador> se devi gestire 2 - 3 servizi, ubuntu normale va benissimo, e non stai ad impazzire
<vind76> e lo so..in virtualbox funziona da dio e ho configuraato quello che mi serviva
<krabador> e tu devi installare in virtual box?
<krabador> !informazioni | vind76
<vind76> no in virtuabox su unaltro pc funziona benissimo la versione server, adesso ho un secondo pc  volevo facesse solo da server
<krabador> !dettagli  | vind76
<ubot-it> vind76: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> vind76, server per cosa?
<vind76> mi server per installare un server asterisk,
<krabador> vind76, ripeto, se devi gestire 2 -3 cose, ubuntu normale, o lubuntu, la piu' leggera, va benissimo
<krabador> vind76, confermo
<vind76> quindi asterisk desktop 14.04 lts regge tranquillamente asterisk?
<krabador> vind76, senti, leggi la guida broadcom postata, inquadra qual'è il driver che ti serve, e la versione di sistema, e segui le parti "senza connessione ad internet"
<krabador> vind76, immagino che devi gestire un call center...
<vind76> certo ho visto, ma putroppo nella guida i file sono tar.bz2 e invece io ho scaricato dal sito ma sono tar.gz e non sono come installarli dal pendrive usb
<krabador> vind76, la guida ti segnala passo passo
<vind76> ecco bravo hai centrato, percio' mi ho bisogno del server, ma questa broadcom ma sta facendo impazzire
<krabador> vind76, non sembra tu stia leggendo...
<vind76> me ne sono andato nel pallone...sto impazzendo da ieri, forse mi devo prendere una pausa
<vind76> hai ragione infatti sto scaricando i tar.bz2 come indicato in guida
<krabador> vind76, magari se parte dei soldi che non date ai ragazzi che sgobbano al call center, li deste a gente competente, non ti faresti il problema.
<vind76> guarda collega che il call center non è il mio.......
<krabador> non credo proprio tu sia mio collega.
<vind76> tu sei sicuremente un guru di linux
<cristian_c> vind76: allora
<cristian_c> vind76: non è questione di guru
<cristian_c> vind76: molto semplicemente, se vuoi gestire o far gestire a terzi un server
<vind76> meno male che ci siete voi...dai siete comunque bravi e disponibili
<cristian_c> vind76: tu o chi per esso, dovreste possedere delle competenze di base
<cristian_c> su ciò che riguarda linux
<cristian_c> vind76: c'è una documentazione ufficiale
<vind76> ma a volte si ha bisogno del consiglio a viva voce..
<vind76> io provengo da windows e sono ancora neofita, quindi mi perdonerete
<cristian_c> e se ci sono difficoltà importanti di comprensione semantica delle procedure descritte passo passo considerate universalmente come basilari
<cristian_c> allora vuol dire che queste competenze di base mancano
<cristian_c> ovvero, i requisiti per gestire un server
<cristian_c> vind76: quelle guide, e quella linkata in particolare, è pensata appositamente per essere seguita da un neo-utente di ubuntu
<vind76> ok ok grazie mille
<cristian_c> quindi, se ci sono specifici problemi con quellamguida
<vind76> guardo con calma
<cristian_c> segnalali dettagliatamente, punto per punto
<vind76> nn pensavo fosse davvero così stabile ubuntu...mi sta appassionando
<cristian_c> vind76: la scoperta di un nuovo os richiede la preliminare lettura della relativa documentazione
<cristian_c> raggiungibile dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> vind76: un po' come avviene quando leggi le istruzioni per il mobile appena acquistato all'ikea
<vind76> grazie ragazzi grazie........per il supporto asterisk siete esperti ?
<Musashi73> krabrador, anche inserendo la stringa acpi_osi=\" windows 2012 \" non è cambiato niente
<krabador> Musashi73, acpi_backlight=vendor
<krabador> prova questo al solito posto
<Musashi73> ok
<krabador> Musashi73, ti preciso, che la modifica, è valida solo per la sessione che ti appresti ad avviare
<krabador> il riavvio successivo non ha quella modifica
<Musashi73> quindi non è permanente?
<krabador> no
<krabador> se riavvii piu' volte, riavvii nel modo tradizionale
<Musashi73> e allora lascio le cose così come sono
<krabador> è per vedere se in quell'avvio va
<krabador> Musashi73, madonna...
<krabador> se non provi, non puoi sapere quale modifica fare
<Musashi73> io preferisco non vedere quella schermata durante ogni avvio
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> provo
<krabador> che si va a mettere in un file /etc/default/grub
<krabador> Musashi73, oh senti
<krabador> decidi cosa fare
<krabador> risparmi tempo tu e noi
<Musashi73> vediamo se risolvo con acpi_backlight=vendor
<krabador> Musashi73, se provi, devi far caso al primo avvio
<krabador> e molto probabilmente non hai fatto caso
<krabador> quanto meno in quello
<krabador> primo avvio ---> pressione di f10
<Musashi73> con acpi_osi=\" windows 2012 \" all'avvio con F10 non è apparso nessun problema, sembrava che il problema fosse stato risolto. Ma appena ho riavviato la scritta è rispuntata
<krabador> Musashi73, allora rifai la stessa cosa
<krabador> con quello stesso parametro
<Marcellocomehere> salve a tutti buonasera vorrei sapere come posso fare per eliminare ubuntu? basta solo eliminare la partizione?
<Musashi73> e poi?
<krabador> Musashi73, al che , ti dico dove andare a fare la modifica permanente"
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> non mi ricordo se gli spazi sono corretti, puoi confermare? acpi_osi=\" windows 2012 \"
<Musashi73> acpi_osi=\"! windows 2012 \"
<krabador> Musashi73, acpi_osi=\"!windows 2012\"
<Musashi73> grazie, a dopo
<krabador> Musashi73, ti ho segnalato un parametro alla volta, perchè era scontato che tornassi a dire come andava
<krabador> Musashi73, ma sei solo scomparso
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> ogni tanto vado in bagno ;-)
<Marcellocomehere> ragazzi?
<Musashi73> vado a fare la prova
<Marcellocomehere> rispondete gentilmente?
<Marcellocomehere> vorrei sapere come eliminare ubuntu senza fare danni
<Musashi73> eccomi
<Musashi73> fatto
<krabador> cosa fa , alla pressione di f10 , dopo aver messo il parametro?
<Musashi73> si avviano dei controlli
<Musashi73> tutti sono ok
<Musashi73> ubuntu parte senza fare apparire la schermata nera con le scritte e gli errori. Si avvia normalmente
<krabador> Musashi73, allora sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Musashi73> fatto
<krabador> Musashi73, spetta un attimo , chiudi
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Musashi73> ok
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> Musashi73, incolla qui il link prodotto da quest'ultimo
<Musashi73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13085575/
<Musashi73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13085575/
<krabador> Musashi73, modifica GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"   in   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"!windows 2012\""
<krabador> Musashi73, salvi , chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvia
<Musashi73> questa modifica dove la devo scrivere?
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<vind76> scusate nello scaricare il pacchetto dkms per broadcom b43, ce ne sono diversi
<krabador> dentro il documento che si apre
<Musashi73> ok
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Marcellocomehere> certo che siete molto educati qui eh
<vind76> si, ma mi apre tutti questi http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=i386&searchon=names&keywords=dkms
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, sono volontari
<krabador> non sono obbligati a fare nulla
<vind76> il primo è quello che contiene tutto?
<Musashi73> adesso riavvio
<krabador> Musashi73, hai salvato
<Musashi73> si
<krabador> Musashi73, e dato sudo update-grub , dopo la modifica?
<Musashi73> si
<krabador> ok, riavvia
<Musashi73> ok, a dopo
<cristian_c> vind76: devi solo scaricare il pacchetto dkms
<cristian_c> i pacchetti a scendere hanno nomi diversi, se hai notato
<krabador> vind76, dkms per la tua versione, è tutto scritto
<vind76> e mannaggia mi apre tutti quelli, dove sbaglio...io ho preso quello Package broadcom-sta-dkms
<cristian_c> 'mi aprE
<cristian_c> e'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> vind76: nel link che hai postato, c'è una serie di pacchetti elencati
<cristian_c> solo il primo è il pacchtto dkms, ovvero quello che ti serve
<vind76> lo lancio mi dice dpkg:problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di broadcom-sta -dkms
<Marcellocomehere> ho capito che sono voltari infatti ho proprio detto che sono molto educati!
<krabador> !chat | Marcellocomehere
<ubot-it> Marcellocomehere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vind76> ok, ho capito dove ho sbagliato......riprovo
<Marcellocomehere> krabador credo che la disinstallazione di ubuntu sia eccome inerente!
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, "<Marcellocomehere> ho capito che sono voltari infatti ho proprio detto che sono molto educati!" questo no.
<Marcellocomehere> eccome invece
<Marcellocomehere> nessuno risponde sto chiedendo da un'ora
<krabador> !paga | Marcellocomehere
<ubot-it> Marcellocomehere: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Marcellocomehere> krabador non lo sapevo ti ringrazio per questa dritta ma...questo non cambia la poca educazione anzi la sottolinea!
<Sailor_moon> ciao a tutti :P
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, è la tua, quella di frignare per una risposta non obblicata
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, non è un call center qui
<krabador> !ciao | Sailor_moon
<ubot-it> Sailor_moon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Marcellocomehere> ktabador non credo invece dimostri anche te di essere scostumato
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, sudo apt-get install pastbinit
<sbasso> ciao a tutti
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Marcellocomehere, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Marcellocomehere> buona serata e aprite le vostre menti vi servirà
<krabador> Marcellocomehere,in bocca al lupo per tutto
<krabador> peccato
<Musashi73> all'avvio mi appare questa schermata
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/9lgn2wbur/
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/qfklkwa3j/
<krabador> Musashi73, ti ho fatto provare i parametri prima, apposta per evitare problemi, se hai incollato correttamente il paramentro nella linea del file di prima
<sbasso> Musashi73: così sovrapposta si capisce poco
<sbasso> Musashi73: meglio grazie
<krabador> Musashi73, deve fare la stessa cosa di quando l'hai inserito a mano, per poi premere f10
<krabador> Musashi73, è la normalissima schermata verbose, di systemd
<Sailor_moon> sono tipo 6 anni che non uso più linux e qualche anno che non avevo pi
<Musashi73> le immagini scorrono e quindi è difficile mettere a fuoco
<krabador> che , senza quiet splash, il sistema ti mostra
<Sailor_moon> àùù un pc xD
<Sailor_moon> ahia
<krabador> Musashi73, il sitema da errori, o si blocca?
<sbasso> Musashi73: a me sembra tutto normale
<Musashi73> non da errori, scorre fino a quando finisce i controlli [OK]
<krabador> Musashi73, leggi le linee che ti ho scritto
<krabador> Musashi73, se non hai errori, o blocchi è tutto normale
<Musashi73> quindi ad ogni avvio è normale vedere tutte quelle stringhe di comando e di controllo [OK]...
<Musashi73> prima non si vedevano
<krabador> Musashi73, si , lo faceva anche quando te l'ho fatto fare da grub
<krabador> in quanto ti facevo cancellare quiet splash, ricordi?
<krabador> gli ok verdi non sono confortevoli?
<Musashi73> sicuramente :-)
<Musashi73> ma vedere tutte quelle stringhe scorrevoli mi rende un po' preoccupato
<vind76> niente mi continua a dire pacchetto dkms non installato.......
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Musashi73> fatto
<krabador> Musashi73, modifica GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"!windows 2012\""  in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=\"!windows 2012\""
<krabador> salva
<krabador> chiudi
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | Musashi73
<ubot-it> Musashi73: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> ci sono spiegate alcune cose
<krabador> Musashi73, e ti risparmi il tavor
<cristian_c> vind76: ma che hai fatto?
<Sailor_moon> ehm
<krabador> !chiedi | Sailor_moon
<ubot-it> Sailor_moon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> la telepatia non è molto diffusa
<Sailor_moon> ragazzi....in definitiva non uso linux da tantissimo tempo, e su questo pc che mi hanno dato ho installato un cd vecchissimo di ubuntu 10
<ioria> wow
<Sailor_moon> come devo fare per aggiornare etc...o.o una volta sapevo usare il terminale sob
<Sailor_moon> ora non mi ricordo una mazza
<krabador> Sailor_moon, lo togli
<Sailor_moon> :(
<krabador> Sailor_moon, usi un linguaggio civile
<krabador> Sailor_moon, scarichi una iso recente
<krabador> fai un supporto di installazione
<krabador> !iso | Sailor_moon
<ubot-it> Sailor_moon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Sailor_moon> whoa, una mazza è incivile? ziobono
<krabador> !usbwin | Sailor_moon
<ubot-it> Sailor_moon: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Sailor_moon, questo canale ha il log, parla in italiano per favore
<Sailor_moon> sto parlando in italiano perfetto
<krabador> Sailor_moon, non proprio
<Sailor_moon> siete simpatici come sempre
<krabador> ma sicuramente stai trollando
<Sailor_moon> che b ei tempi
<Sailor_moon> si, confermo che siete gradevoli proprio come 6-7 anni fa
<Sailor_moon> d'accordo grazie mille
<Sailor_moon> in effetti mi conviene scaricare su usb
<Sailor_moon> vabbè
<sbasso> krabador: ma non basta un `sudo apt-get dist-uprade` dopo aver cambiato le source?
<vind76> canonica offr assistenza anche a privati?
<krabador> si possono mettere i server, eol, ma installare qualcosa di supportato è meglio
<krabador> vind76, certo
<vind76> sai dirmi come contattarli?
<sbasso> vind76: ma chiedi qua prima no?
<krabador> vind76, ma tu lavori per un call center, che è un azienda
<krabador> vind76, quindi non c'è nessun problema
<vind76> krabador, ti ho già detto che non è il mio e che è un progetto interno sperimentale
<krabador> vind76, si, ma sei qui per problemi con uno dei loro computer, no?
<vind76> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<krabador> vind76, tutte le formule di supporto aziendale ed ai privati , le trovi sul sito ufficiale internazionale
<vind76> è il mio personale
<vind76> ho scaricato  tutti pacchetti ma continua a darmi errore sul dpkg
<vind76> mi potete suggerire qualcosa altro?
<cristian_c> vind76: anche asterisk lo installi sul tuo pc per motivi personali?
<krabador> posta l'errore che ricevi
<vind76> si certo, devo fare dei test personali
<cristian_c> vind76: solo dkms e quelli nella lista del wiki devi scaricare
<cristian_c> gli altri non servono
<krabador> vind76, ti sei messo nella sezione apposta del wiki, di installazione offline, del driver che serve per la scheda, che puoi verificare all'inizio della pagina wiki ?
<vind76> si kraba, io ho bcm 4311 802.11a/b/g broadcom [14e4: 4312 rev02
<krabador> !chi | vind76
<ubot-it> vind76: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<vind76> kabra, sono andato qui: Installazione driver proprietari STA senza connessione internet
<vind76> Verificare che la propria scheda sia supportata dai driver STA.
<vind76> Da un computer con accesso a internet recarsi alla pagina http://packages.ubuntu.com dove potranno essere scaricati i pacchetti:
<vind76> dkms
<vind76> patch
<vind76> fakeroot
<sbasso> che brutto gesto
<krabador> sbasso, quale?
<sbasso> l'antiflood :), krabador
<vind76> scusami si era disconesso
<jester-> vind76: ti ha buttato fuori ubot-it per spam
<vind76> allora kabra: quando lancio il dkms mi restituisce il seguente errore:
<krabador> !chi | vind76
<ubot-it> vind76: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> al prossimo finisci fuori
<vind76> che cosa ho fatto?
<sbasso> vind76, quando metti il nome completalo con il tasto tab
<vind76> krabador: dkpg: problemi con le dipendenze impedisocno la configurazione di dkms: dkms dipende da gcc; comunque il pacchetto gcc non è installato; dkms dipende da make| build-essentia| dpk-dev
<cristian_c> vind76: praticamente mancano dipendenze
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<cristian_c> vind76: ma tu, hai installato la versione minimaòe?
<vind76> io ho installato la vesrione standard dal dvd ubuntu server 14.04 lts
<vind76> dove stanno ste dipendenze?
<vind76> ho aggiunto openssh, lamp server e samba
<krabador> !ciao | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wuolfit> avrei il seguente quesito....voglio monitorare tramite un server il traffico di una rete e filtrare tale traffico....esempio bloccare i torrent impedire di vedere film o partite via streaming ecc sapete quali sono i programmi da installare insieme a webmin per vedere chi usa il maggior numero di traffico e fare cio' che ho appena descritto?
<cristian_c> vind76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_open_source_b43.2Fb43legacy_senza_connessione_internet
<wuolfit> ciao krabador e ciao ubot-it
<krabador> wuolfit, su che sistema ?
<vind76> cristian_c: mi stai dicendo di installare gli open?
<wuolfit> ubuntu server
<krabador> wuolfit, quale?
<wuolfit> 14.10
<cristian_c> vind76: sono semplicemente due driver divesi
<krabador> wuolfit, stai usando una versione non piu' supportata
<wuolfit> ops scusa correggo 14.04
<cristian_c> vind76: e ilcm4311 li supporta entrambi, quindi fai prima a installarti i driver b43
<wuolfit> era l'ultima lts
<vind76> cristian_c:quindi ho sbagliato driver...ok faccio sta prova
<cristian_c> piuttosto che trafficare con le dipendenze richieste da sta
<krabador> wuolfit, beh, allora, la risposta alla tua domanda praticamente la danno nei corsi di formazione per amministratore di rete
<cristian_c> vind76: in generale non è sbagliato, ma in assenza di qualsiasi connessione, può essere un problema
<vind76> cristian_c:ok dai provo ...grazie
<krabador> wuolfit, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<wuolfit> daccordo...ma visto che devo configurarlo entro lunedi' non credo di aver tempo di seguire il corso....
<wuolfit> grazie krabador
<krabador> wuolfit, ti affideresti ad un medico volontario che ha tempo fino a lunedi' per imparare l'anatomia umana?
<vind76> cristian_c: allora nel dvd scaricato manca proprio b43-fwcutter
<wuolfit> beh no...ma ti affideresti all'unico programmatore dell'azienda se il tuo sistemista e' a casa con il gesso????
<wuolfit> ed il cliente vuole il server per "domani"
<krabador> wuolfit, un azienda seria non lo farebbe
<krabador> ma
<krabador> !chat | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbasso> wuolfit: pm
<vind76> cristian_c: provo a scarcarmelo da un altro pc e poi lo copio nella cartella home...
<cristian_c> vind76: 14.04?
<vind76> si
<vind76> server i386
<cristian_c> vind76: dovrebbe esserci comunque quel pacchetto sul dvd
<cristian_c> però, come hai detto, puoi scaricare il pacchetto per trusty da un altro pc
<vind76> guarda mi sembra davvero strano anche ame, nel percorso indicato nn ci sta
<jester-> vind76: attaccare il cavo eth non fa figo?
<jester-> a parte che un server in wifi non ci sta ne in cielo ne in terra
<Musashi73> ragazzi, ho installato cairo dock e ad ogni avvio mi appare la finstra http://postimg.org/image/5tuiyok8n/
<Musashi73> c'è un modo per evitare di farla apparire ad ogni avvio? Grazie
<jester-> metti la spunta e scegli no
<Musashi73> già fatto
<Musashi73> ma niente
<Musashi73> con la spunta ho messo no
<Musashi73> senza spunta ho messo si
<Musashi73> dall' applicazione di avvio ho messo il comando -o
<Musashi73> ma spunta smepre
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-03
<vind76> ciao
<vind76> mi puoi ridire wiki broadcom b43 senza connessione
<Guest76089> scusate il disturbo, ho un problema con un monitor in ubuntu
<Guest76089> chi mi puo' aiutare?
<Guest76089> e' pallidissimo, in window funziona, in ubuntu no
<Guest76089> ho l driver, ma esiste solo per window
<Guest76089> ome posso fare
<Guest76089> si puo' installare l driver window in ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> che monitor è? e che ubuntu usi?
<Guest76089> ubunti 14
<Guest76089> il montor e' samsung S19B300
<Guest76089> sono in possesso del driver
<Guest76089> ma solo per wndow
<Guest76089> l problema di ubuntu e mint e' proprio questo, non riconoscono niente.....
<Guest76089> dovro' cambiare pc
<Guest76089> prenderne uno nuovo con su window
<Guest76089> almeno funziona
<Guest76089> c'e' piu' soddisfazione in ubuntu, ma poi nascono tanti problemi
<Guest76089> impossibile da rsolvere
<ExPBoy> Guest76089, hai provato a vedere se sul sito della samsung c'è il driver per linux?
<Guest76089> si ho provato, solo per window.......
<Guest76089> pazienza
<Guest76089> ormai sono mes che cerco e provo
<Guest76089> nulla da fare
<Guest76089> e nessuno sa nienete......
<Guest76089> niente
<Guest76089> a meno di essere grandi esperti......ma purtroppo io non lo sono
<ExPBoy> ma hai provato con i vari driver disponibili in linux?
<ExPBoy> che scheda video hai?
<Guest76089> come faccio a vedere? e' un computer vecchiotto
<ExPBoy> eh
<Guest76089> GT 218 GE FORCE 210
<Guest76089> e' vecchio, con ubuntu andrebbe anche bene, ma il monitor e' impossible da guardare
<Guest76089> ho capito che ubuntu e' come una bella automobile
<Guest76089> ma se poi c'e' un problema devi essere un bravo meccanico
<Guest76089> se no non va
<Guest76089> pazienza
<Guest76089> ciao a tutti
<Guest76089> in ubuntu tutti sono esperti, ma poi nessuno sa aiutarmi nel mio pronblema
<glpiana> Guest76089, che problema?
<Guest76089> ho ubuntu 14
<Guest76089> un monitor samsung non rconoscuto e illeggible
<Guest76089> ho il driver window
<Guest76089> ma non per linux, non esiste
<Guest76089> come fare?
<glpiana> Guest76089, non serve a nulla il driver windows su ubuntu. che scheda video hai?
<Guest76089> con window il monitor e' bello
<Guest76089> GT 218 GE FORCE 210
<glpiana> Guest76089, nvidia?
<Guest76089> si nvdia
<glpiana> Guest76089, esci in vga o hdmi?
<Guest76089> il gestore d driver di ubuntu mi dice che e' installato il driver raccomandato......
<Guest76089> non so osa significa vga o hdmi
<Guest76089> non sono un esperto, purtroppo
<glpiana> Guest76089, il cavo con cui colleghi il monitor al pc che cavo è?
<Guest76089> a questo punto sono morto stecchito
<Guest76089> penso sia normale
<glpiana> Guest76089, ha i terminali blu o bianchi?
<Guest76089> non c'e' scritto nielnte
<Guest76089> la spina e' blu
<glpiana> apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | Guest76089
<ubot-it> Guest76089: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest76089> troppo arduo..............grazie los tesso
<Guest76089> purtroppo dovro' cambiare pc. con window 10 non volevo farlo perche' ubuntu mi piace
<Guest76089> ma non c'e' nulla da fare
<Guest76089> ma window riconosce tutto da solo
<Guest76089> ciao a tutti
<molly7> buongiorno a tutti. ho una wacom intuos pen & touch e finalmente dopo aver aggiornato a ubuntu 14.04 gnome la riconosce anche su gimp
<molly7> purtroppo non posso scaricare su ubuntu i programmi gratuiti compresi con l'acquisto della tavoletta, mentre su win7 me li ha fatti scaricare
<molly7> mi interessano i programmi che sarebbero miei di diritto: artrage studio 3.5, Autodesk Sketchbook Express,
<molly7> Wacom sign pro PDF Windows 7 Trial, Wacom sign pro PDF Windows 8 Trial
<molly7> soprattutto il primo e il secondo
<molly7> se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi gliene sarei molto grata
<molly7> grazie, attendo vostre
<molly7> help
<zio111> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu 14.04 32 bit. La versione live funziona bene, ma dopo l'installazione all'avvio il display è prima nero con degli artefatti bianchi e successivamente solo bianco e non riesco a visualizzare nulla. Credo sia un problema di driver video. La scheda è Intel
<zio111> mi soprende che invece la Live vada senza errori. Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi? Grazie mille.
<mollysara> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13091042/
<Carlin0> mollysara, se vuoi usare programmi per win basta che usi win
<mollysara> grazie lo so. chiedevo se qualcuno li conosce, soprattutto i primi due, per capire se esista una versione utilizzabile su ubuntu
<mollysara> non voglio usare win
<Carlin0> mollysara, e a cosa servono sti programmi ?
<mollysara> a disegnare, a ritoccare foto, a dipingere
<Carlin0> gimp
<Carlin0> !programmi | mollysara
<ubot-it> mollysara: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<mollysara> ce l'ho. ma visto che nell'acquisto della tavoletta mi hanno messo anche questi programmi, volevo usarli sul mio ubuntu anzichè su quella chiavica di win
<Carlin0> i programmi per win vanno su win
<mollysara> si, ok ma i primi due hanno anche versioni che ne so per mac o altro, volevo solo sapere se c'era un modo per usarli niente, come non detto grazie
<omega24> Ciao, ho un problema ad installare ubuntu..ho un samsung np300e5c con windows 8 preinstallato, ho scaricato ubuntu e disattivato il secure boot ma quando inserisco il cd il mio computer lo ignora totalmente e mi ricompare la scheramta iniziale di windows 8
<omega24> come posso fare? grazie
<Carlin0> omega24, hai settato il boot da cd ?
<Carlin0> aveva fretta
<diamorf> ciao
<diamorf> qualcuno può rispondermi il perchè gparted non si apre?
<Uzzi> Laptop Mode Tools o TLP chi mi saprebbe dare un consiglio?
<coachcaba> salve
<ERed> Ciao a tutti! Scusate il disturbo, ma ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio PC e ho riscontrato un grave problema, nessun accesso a internet, non vedo neanche l'icona del Wi-Fi sulla barra notifiche. Quando cercò di aprire network  nei system settings mi da come errore  "the system network services are not compatibile with this version". Su
<ERed> ppongo manchino dei driver, ma senza internet non so come/dove/quali scaricare. Grazie
<ERed> ... Per l'aiuto!
<nananona> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa se qualche versione di itunes riesce a girare su ubuntu?
<nananona> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa se qualche versione di itunes riesce a girare su ubuntu?
<Gioele98> Ragazzi sto cercando di installare zoneminder su ubuntu desktop 14.04lts, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<massimo57> Salve. Non riesco a stampare quando il pc è in ubunto. Per stampare debbo passare a Win (che ci mette 8 ore per darmi l'ok!!!).
<massimo57> Ho caricato la stampante in Ubuntu (una brother 7360N) ma quando mando in stampa non accade nulla!
<cristian_c> massimo57: la stampante è riconosciuta dal sistema?
<cristian_c> massimo57: come l'hai configurata
<massimo57> ...l'ho collegata e l'ha riconosciuta...
<massimo57> :(
<massimo57> ....debbo fare qualche altra cosa?
<cristian_c> massimo57: hai fatto anche una stampa di prova?
<cristian_c> non relativa al documento che vuoi stampare, ma proprio una stampa di prova
<massimo57> no....
<massimo57> E comunque... in che senso di prova?
<cristian_c> massimo57: dall finestra stampanti, seleziona col destro Proprietà
<cristian_c> e nella finestra delle Proprietà fai clic su 'stampa pagina di prova'
<massimo57> ho visto.
<massimo57> Vado!
<massimo57> (il portatile si trova in un'altra stanza!!!)
<nananona> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa se qualche versione di itunes riesce a girare su ubuntu?
<stopbullismo> salve qualcuno sa se si può usare app apple su ubuntu?
<cybernova> stopbullismo, specifica quali
<stopbullismo> BoinxTV
<cybernova> stopbullismo, no, non c'è per linux
<cristian_c> stopbullismo: ti senti minacciato da qualcuno o qualcosa?
<cristian_c> come il tuo nick lascia pensare
<stopbullismo> no faccio parte di un sito intenet contro il bullismo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<stopbullismo> sono loggato con account admin della chat del sito
<stopbullismo> :)
<cristian_c> nananona: itunes non è sviluppato per linux
<cristian_c> ma solo per windows o mac os x
<stopbullismo> lo so che non c'e' per linux, esite solo x apple os x, chiedevo se esiste app ubuntu per far girare su ubuntu
<cristian_c> nananona: quindi o lo usi in macchina virtuale, o fai il boot direttamente in windows o ,ac os x, per utilizzarlo
<stopbullismo> avevo letto di un app ubuntu che permette installazioni di app native apple os x
<nananona> cristian che vorrebbe dire lo uso in macchina virtuale?
<nananona> perchè in questo pc non ho windowsD:
<stopbullismo> nananona vmware o virtual box
<nananona> sono dei programmi da installare?
<stopbullismo> nananona si
<stopbullismo> 1 xrò no tutti e 2
<Carlin0> !italiano | stopbullismo
<ubot-it> stopbullismo: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<nananona> ok grazie:) e sai se con uno dei due posso collegarci l ipod e ripristinarlo?
<cristian_c> nananona: male
<stopbullismo> nananona certo
<cristian_c> nananona: se sei nell'ottica di utilizzare programmi esclusivamente per windows, cancellarlo non è stata evidentemente una buona idea
<krabador> stopbullismo, ne sei vittima?
<stopbullismo> no krabador
<nananona> ok perfetto quindi basta che installo uno dei programmi e scarico i tunes?
<krabador> stopbullismo, credi che qualcuno qui dentro ne sei vittima?
<nananona> e cristian: sto computer era vuoto quando l ho preso:)
<stopbullismo> krabador faccio parte di un sito contro il bullismo
<krabador> stopbullismo, ok, bene.
<stopbullismo> krabador no sono loggato da account del sito
<Carlin0> nananona, devi installarci anche il sistema operativo dentro la macchina virtuale
<stopbullismo> krabador bastava leggere su ;)
<krabador> nananona, puoi anche lasciarlo perdere itunes, e provare qualche software linux, che svolga funzioni simili, se sono sufficienti
<krabador> stopbullismo, "su " dove?
<stopbullismo> krabador nulla nulla
<nananona> eh devo ripristinarlo...
<nananona> quindi senza windows o mac non andrà mai itunes?
<krabador> nananona, al momento no, prenditela con apple
<stopbullismo> nananona installa vmware  windows 8 image tramite torrent segui guida youtube
<krabador> stopbullismo, ma smettila
<krabador> !chat | stopbullismo
<ubot-it> stopbullismo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | nananona
<nananona> ok grazie mi linkeresti la guida youtube?
<ubot-it> nananona: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> stopbullismo, non ti azzardare.
<stopbullismo> ma di fare cosa krabador
<stopbullismo> sto aiutando solo un utente
<krabador> di pubblicare una guida youtube in questo canale
<Carlin0> stopbullismo, qui passano solo link a risorse ufficiali
<krabador> stopbullismo, si , per qualcosa che non riguada ubuntu
<krabador> stopbullismo, questo canale ha il log
<stopbullismo> ma che dici!!! non ho pubblicato nulla!!!
<krabador> stopbullismo, prevenire è meglio che curare
<krabador> come per il bullismo.
<stopbullismo> ma quanda che non sono nato oggi so le regole
<krabador> allora non ti offenderai .
<stopbullismo> no ma non puoi dire cose che non ho fatto
<krabador> stopbullismo, se conosci e capisci l'italiano, non c'è nessuna accusa su qualcosa di fatto
<nananona> ooook siete una piccola mafia voi di ubuntu :D muaahahhaah
<krabador> nananona, nessuna mafia
<nananona> vmware non lo trova il software centerD:
<stopbullismo> comunque nananona x ubuntu o distro di linux non c'e' nulla esistono versioni simili ma non adatte al tuo scopo
<krabador> nananona, si fa supporto al sistema, non si fa consulenza generica informatica gratis
<nananona> azz...grazie stop bullismo:)
<krabador> stopbullismo, se l'utente ha un problema che esula dall'essere un problema tecnico strettamente legate al sistema, continuate a parlarne di la, nessuno vi dice niente
<stopbullismo> nananona fai ricerca su google troverai tante guide
<nananona> e krabador, è quello che fa la mafia informatica
<nananona> ognuno tratta il racket solo nel suo territorio, se sconfini ti minacciano:D
<krabador> nananona, è quello che fanno i superficiali, accusare di mafia chi non risponde a tutto quello che passa per la testa ad un utente
<krabador> !chat | nananona
<ubot-it> nananona: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stopbullismo> ok ma calma dai non sapeva nananona
<nananona> hahahahahahahha:) ooooooook labrador :)
<krabador> dai belli, ci sono tombini aperti, autostrade affollate, dovete per forza stare qui?
<nananona> hhahahahaha:) fortuna che al mondo non sono tutti acidelli e repressi come teee:) ciao krabaaaaa
<krabador> nananona, per fortuna che nel mondo ci sono quelli come et
<stopbullismo> ma basta krabador
<krabador> stopbullismo, che fai , mi accusi di bullismo?
<stopbullismo> io no accuso nessuno
<krabador> e allora mettiti a moderare le tue risorse, per favore
<krabador> e parla se interpellato personalmente,
<stopbullismo> chi si sente accusato x metà lo è
<Carlin0> ...
<nananona> olèèèèè boss krab
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<stopbullismo> ma dai è stato espulso x cosa?
<Carlin0> stopbullismo, questa NON è una chat
<Carlin0> è un canale di supporto
<stopbullismo> per la cronaca nananona era una donna
<youneverknow-> !chat | stopbullismo
<ubot-it> stopbullismo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> e chi se ne frega lo vogliamo dire
<Caterpillar> c'è twilight?
<cristian_c> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Caterpillar> Cortesemente potreste togliere il vostro bot da ##c-it?
<Caterpillar> grazie
<cristian_c> Caterpillar: c'è un bot in quel canale?
<Caterpillar> cristian_c: secondo te?
<cristian_c> Caterpillar: puoi farmi un piacere un attimo?
<cristian_c> Caterpillar: puoi entrare un attimo in #ubuntu-it-ops?
<Eyebename> sera a tutti, sono nuova. Avevo un quesito da porre che non sono riuscita a risolvere da sola
<akis24> !chiedi | Eyebename
<ubot-it> Eyebename: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Eyebename> ho installato sul mio notebook lubuntu.E volevo passare a Ubuntu.C'è possibilità di farlo tramite terminal o devo per forze ri fare la chiavetta usb
<akis24> Eyebename:  se vuoi passare a ubuntu rifai la chiavetta  ma il pc ha le risorse necessarie ?
<akis24> !requisiti | Eyebename
<ubot-it> Eyebename: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Eyebename> grazie guardo subito e cerco di capire.
<akis24> di nulla
<Caterpillar> cristian_c: manco posso parlare in quel chan
<Caterpillar> tra poco devo anche scollegarmi
<cristian_c> Caterpillar: beh, non è così, ti danno il voice
<cristian_c> Caterpillar: questa cosa stiamo cercando di capirla, ma questo è il canale di supporto
<Caterpillar> misa che faccio prima ad aprire un ticket su freenode e far bannare il bot dal canale
<sailor_moon> ciao scusate...ho un problema...ogni tanto la schermata mi diventa inutilizzabile all'improvviso
<sailor_moon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cvsvdthqqegphq4/Schermata%20del%202015-11-03%2016-11-06.png?dl=0
<sailor_moon> è un problema creato da compiz o dai driver deella scheda video o entrambi? -.-
<krabador> sailor_moon,beh, sembra un problema hardware...
<sailor_moon> mi sta per esplodere il pc?
<krabador> sailor_moon, 15.10 ?
<sailor_moon> si
<krabador> xubuntu non ha compiz
<sailor_moon> ora sto usando ubuntu
<sailor_moon> che usa compiz ho vistgo -.-
<sailor_moon> visto*
<krabador> sailor_moon, si, lasciala perdere , con la scheda che hai
<sailor_moon> lascio perdere cosa?
<krabador> ubuntu
<krabador> con compiz
<sailor_moon> ma non si può usare un altro gestore al posto di compiz?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback, poi riavvia, ed al gestore di login, lo selezioni come tipo di sessione
<sailor_moon> mhhhhhhh ma così non yso più unity?
<krabador> è gnome piu' tradizionale, senza shell
<sailor_moon> uso
<krabador> sailor_moon, oh, vuoi un sistema funzionante , con l'hardware a tua disposizione, o prenderlo per forza a martellate?
<sailor_moon> bhe guarda....se non fosse stato per questa cosa non avrei avuto nessun problema
<sailor_moon> cmq ok
<sailor_moon> vediamo
<krabador> "beh guarda" , quello che si fa in questi casi, è almeno provare a vedere se il problema si presenta in un contesto in cui c'è il rendering 3f
<krabador> 2d
<krabador> si , 3d
<sailor_moon> comunque onestamente mi sembra che ubuntu abbia fatto passi indietro adottando unity
<sailor_moon> eh lo so
<sailor_moon> vediamo.........uff speriamo di non dover buttare tutto -.-
<sailor_moon> ok vediamo come va...alla prossima
<sailor_moon> grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> di niente
<antonio-cardinal> salve
<antonio-cardinal> ho dei file avi su una micro sd che dovrei cancellare ma sono in sola lettura potrei cambiare i permessi ?
<cristian_c> antonio-cardinal: i file o la mico-sd?
<cristian_c> micro
<antonio-cardinal> i file
<cristian_c> beh, mostra i permessi dei file, tramite l'utility ls
<cristian_c> !paste | antonio-cardinal
<ubot-it> antonio-cardinal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio-cardinal> non riesco
<antonio-cardinal> non so come fare....devo aprire il terminale?
<cristian_c> antonio-cardinal: sì
<cristian_c> !comandi | antonio-cardinal
<ubot-it> antonio-cardinal: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<antonio-cardinal> non succede  niente
<cristian_c> antonio-cardinal: a cosa ti riferisci?
<antonio-cardinal> apro il terminale e digito !comandi non succede niente
<cristian_c> antonio-cardinal: beh, no,hai aperto i link che il bot ti ha postato?
<antonio-cardinal> no adesso provo
<urus> qualcuno sa come installare il compilatore tp-link per un access poi ? ho scaricato i sorgenti del firmware 150Router.tar al suo interno ce la cartella con i sorgenti e il toolchain ma non so come installarlo,
<cristian__c> !chat | urus
<ubot-it> urus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<urus> ok per ubuntu
<urus> come mai non riesco a collegarmi a una rete wifi nascosta
<cristian__c> !veggenti | urus
<ubot-it> urus: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<urus> metto ssid e password ma non si collega
<cristian__c> urus: prova a vedere cosa ti dice il dmesg
<urus> riesco solo a collegarmi per qualche secondo con il comando iwlist wlano scanning essid
<urus> e dopo vado in alto a destra per collegarmi, si collega per 2 secondi poi non va piu la connessione , la rete funziona bene sia con lo stesso pc con win che con android sul cell
<cristian__c> urus: quel comando non serve a collegarsi
<urus> lo so
<cristian__c> ma ad elencare le reti in prossimità della wlan
<cristian__c> della scheda wifi
<urus> so a scannear le reti e cosi io specifico il essid "   "
<urus> cosi me la trova ma per poco tempo
<cristian__c> cosa non è chiaro di: 'urus: prova a vedere cosa ti dice il dmesg'?
<urus> ora sono su windows... dato che non mi pocco collegare :P
<cristian__c> urus: bene, torna quando sei disponibile
<urus> non non me la vede il essid del mio access point è nascosto
<urus> ok daro quel comando poi vi faro sapere grazie mille
<marco__> posso chiedere ?
<marco__> come mai non riesco ad installare  il driver per l'usn di internet wifi ?
<marco__> *usb
<sailor_moon> ok, il problema non era compiz
<sailor_moon> quindi che faccio...? ufff
<cristian__c> marco__:
<vind> ciao, ho ubuntu 14.04 in virtualbox, come faccio ad avere immagine a tutto schermo, poichè quella di dafult è piccola
<marco__> cristian
<cristian__c> marco__: che wifi hai?
<cristian__c> sailor_moon: ???
<cristian__c> vind: non hai risolto ieri?
<sailor_moon> scusate allora rispiego...............
<marco__>  ti posso dire l'adattatore
<cristian__c> marco__: sì
<cristian__c> marco__:  anzi, apri un terminale
<marco__> Usb N13 il Wifi non so perchè non è telecom
<marco__> ok
<marco__> fatto
<cristian__c> marco__:  e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian__c> !paste | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco__> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/13094500/
<antonio-cardinal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13094504/
<cristian__c> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0b05:17ab ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. B1) [Realtek RTL8192CU]
<antonio-cardinal> cristian__c puoi guardare questo output ?
<antonio-cardinal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13094504/
<marco__> si
<cristian__c> |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=rtl8192cu, 480M
<cristian__c> marco__: beh, non vedo una mancanza di driver...
<marco__> e come mai mi la lento internet ?
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: allora
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: l'ouput è ok
<cristian__c> output
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: ma c'è un problema
<cristian__c> marco__: ?
<cristian__c> marco__: qual è il problema?
<marco__> quando ho fatto un controllo con  wifi ritil mi dice tx Rate 1 Mb dipende da quello ?
<antonio-cardinal> non riesco a cancellare gli avi
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: in pratica, sei loggato come root, perché?
<sailor_moon> ho un problema, ogni tanto lo schermo diventa inutilizzabile così https://www.dropbox.com/s/cvsvdthqqegphq4/Schermata%20del%202015-11-03%2016-11-06.png?dl=0 e compiz non sembra essere la causa...
<marco__> cristian internet mi va lento viaggio alle velocita di 56kb mentre  quando accedo da windows vado a 6 mb
<antonio-cardinal> perchè credevo che potesse servire a cancellare i file
<cristian__c> marco__: non ho capito che controllo hai fatto
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: non funziona così
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: se proprio devi, utilizza sudo
<cristian__c> !sudo | antonio-cardinal
<ubot-it> antonio-cardinal: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<marco__> cioè mi hanno detto di scaricare RutilT Strumento di Configurazione Rete Wifi
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: ma non loggarti come root, che rischi di fare danni all'os
<marco__> e lo aperto mi dice potenza segnale 50% Tx 1 MB
<marco__> e lo aperto mi dice potenza segnale 50% Tx Rate 1 MB
<marco__> eppure  e una connessione da 6 Mb su windows viaggio molto veloce dovrebbe essere il contrario è questo è che non riesco a capire
<marco__> cristian__c capisci ? dove il problema ?
<cristian__c> sailor_moon: qual è il problema di utilizzare xubuntu invece (che tra l'altro è assai configurabile)?
<cristian__c> marco__: c'è sicuramente qualche problema
<sailor_moon> ho lo stesso problema anche con xubuntu
<cristian__c> marco__: digita: iwconfig | pastebinit
<marco__> lo        no wireless extensions.
<marco__> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13094628/
<cristian__c> sailor_moon: very very strange
<cristian__c> sailor_moon: hai provato in live?
<sailor_moon> cioè?
<sailor_moon> ah con il disco etc..?
<sailor_moon> ieri avevo installato la 10.qualcosa e non mi sembrava di avere problemi...
<sailor_moon> mah
<marco__> cristian__c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13094628/
<cristian__c> marco__: hai link quality 70/70
<cristian__c> sailor_moon: prova con la live della distro corrente
<sailor_moon> a fare cosa?
<marco__> che  significa e che sono connesso tramite la connessione dati del telefono perchè se connetto il wifi del adsl non mi funziona
<cristian__c>  antonio-cardinal intanto, riloggati come il tuo utente
<cristian__c> sailor_moon: vedi se in live della 15.10 ci sono problemi
<cristian__c> marco__: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian__c> !paste | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco__> cristian__c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13094709/
<antonio-cardinal> come si fa cristian?
<cristian__c> marco__: ci sono soltanto due ssid
<marco__> si
<cristian__c> marco__: a quanto ho capito il tuo adattatore si aggancia all'hotspot del telefono, ma non a quello del tuo router
<marco__> il primo e il telefono il 2 e l'adsl
<cristian__c> ok
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: digita: exit
<marco__> si lo agganciato io perchè nel 2 non riesco a navigare
<cristian__c> Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2) Quality=48/70 Signal level=-62 dBm
<marco__> nel 2 ssd la potenza e di 6 MB ma e come se viaggessa a 57 kb max 88
<antonio-cardinal> ok grazie sono tornato $
<marco__> si ma se lo uso su windows riesco a navigare veloce sui 5,33 MB e in uo 2,13
<cristian__c> marco__: dovrebbe essere circa il 60% di segnale rilevato dal wifi permla tua adsl
<cristian__c> non mi sembra basso
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: perfeto
<cristian__c> perfetto
<cristian__c> marco__: a che distanza sei?
<marco__> si ma non riesco a capire il perchè su windows va da dio è su ubuntu navigo a 57 kb max 88 ?
<marco__> e al piano di sopra
<cristian__c> marco__: allora
<cristian__c> marco__: bisogna fare una prova
<cristian__c> marco__: collegati
<cristian__c> marco__: e poi digita: dmesg
<cristian__c> !paste | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian__c> marco__: dalla stessa posizione non hai problemi con altri os/dispositivi?
<marco__> ok
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: allora
<marco__> se nn riesco a connettermi che faccio ?
<antonio-cardinal> comunque non riesco a cancellare i file avi  che ti ho detto e nemmeno i file jpg che ho nel cestino hanno tutti un lucchetto disegnato.....
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: se vuoi cancellare gli avi, digita per esempio:
<marco__> a dopo cristian
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: rm /media/antoniomassara/B634-D4B1/DCIM/100MEDIA/' 2014 1SUNP0001.AVI'
<antonio-cardinal> grazie ora provo
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: e in modo simile anche per gli altri, sostituendo il nome del fike
<cristian__c> file
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: il problema credo dipenda dal fatto che i nomi dei file contengano spazi, cosa che può dare problemi a riga di comando
<marco__> non mi fa connettere
<marco__> cristian__c
<cristian__c> marco__: hai salvato l'output?
<marco__> non mi ha fatto connette
<marco__> dove dare dmesg  senza connettermi ?
<antonio-cardinal> cristian__c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13094844/
<marco__> cristian__c anche se non riesco a collegarmi e mi dice Disconnesso sei fuori rete devo dare cmq il comando ?
<cristian__c> marco__: allora
<cristian__c> marco__: devi provare a connetterti, anche se la cosa non va a buon fine
<cristian__c> marco__: e poi digiti il comando
<marco__> ok ok
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: allora il problema non è del file, ma dell'intera micro-sd
<cristian__c> a differenza di come avevi detto in precedenza
<antonio-cardinal> non posso formattarla?
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: potresti anche
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: ma è una micro-sd su adattatore sd?
<antonio-cardinal> si su una chiavetta
<cristian__c> ovvero una scheda sd
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: cioè?
<antonio-cardinal> l'ho estratta dalla video camera e messa sulla chiavetta
<antonio-cardinal> la videocamera è rotta
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: cosa intendi per 'chiavetta'?
<antonio-cardinal> una pen drive
<antonio-cardinal> usb
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: ma non ho capito il nesso con la micro-sd
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: la pendrive usb ha uno slot micro-sd?
<antonio-cardinal> si esatto
<cristian__c> mmm, se fosse stato un adattatore sd poteva essere pure lo switch per bloccare in scrittura
<cristian__c> ma in questo caso invece non è sicuramente così
<antonio-cardinal> non ci sono interruttori
<antonio-cardinal> manuali
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: prova a rifare la tabella delle partizioni, se i file attuali non ti servono
<antonio-cardinal> come si fa? i file attuali li vorrei cancellare tutti
<marco__> cristian__c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13095036/
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: lo fai comodamente tramite gparted
<antonio-cardinal> sia la micro sd che quelli nel cestino
<cristian__c> marco__: mmmmmmmmmmm
<marco__> ora sto installando il kernel
<marco__> speriamo che funzioni
<marco__> altrimenti mi arrendo
<cristian__c> marco__: allora
<cristian__c> marco__: che stai facendo?
<cristian__c> il problema sembra tutt'altro
<cristian__c> marco__: non prendere iniziative
<marco__> sto seguendo qua e su ubuntu-it di facebook
<cristian__c> marco__: se vuoi, provo a fare un'ipotesi, da quanto ho visto nell'output
<cristian__c> marco__: senti
<marco__> ok
<cristian__c> non è perché oggigiorno si va di multitasking
<marco__> ?
<cristian__c> ma se devi seguire , segui da una parte, invece che stare con due piedi in una scarpa
<marco__> si scusa
<cristian__c> marco__: temo che il kernel non c'entri niente
<antonio-cardinal> ho fatto partire gparted adesso
<marco__> interrompo lo scaricamento del kernel ?
<cristian__c> marco__: perché i messaggi del dmesg parlano di firewall
<cristian__c> marco__: in pratica, pare tu abbia attivo un firewall
<cristian__c> marco__: che probabilmente, ti impedisce la connessione
<marco__> come risolvo ?
<cristian__c> marco__: non so da dove l'hai recuperato 'sto kernel
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: ottimo
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: vai nel menù, dovrebbe esserci l'opzione per rifare la tabella
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: e poi scegli msdos
<marco__> ora ho fatto apt-get install linux-source devo interrompere ?
<cristian__c> antonio-cardinal: infine, fai una partizione fat32, o quello che è, e applica le modifiche
<cristian__c> marco__: qual è il comando, esattamente?
<cristian__c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/143371/what-do-ufws-audit-log-entries-mean
<cristian__c> marco__: ,sei piene di ste righe del firewall
<marco__> per ?  a me sul gruppo mi hanno detto di aggiornare il kernel apt-get install linux-source cmq ora ho disabilitato il firewall
<cristian__c> non mi sembra normale
<cristian__c> marco__: ahhh, l'avevi attivato tu?
<marco__> si
<cristian__c> allora non aiuta a capire cosa succede
<marco__> ma è lo stesso
<cristian__c> !info linux-source
<ubot-it> Package linux-source does not exist in vivid
<cristian__c> marco__: il nome di questo pacchetto sembra non esistere
<sbasso> buona sera
<cristian__c> ma meglio controllare sul sito
<marco__> cristian__c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13095229/
<cristian__c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-source&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<cristian__c> wily (devel): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<cristian__c> marco__: non hai installato il kernel, ma i sorgenti del kernel
<marco__> perdona la mia n00baggine ti prego
<cristian__c> o meglio, in pratica li hai scaricati sul sistema, senza compilarli
<cristian__c> marco__: di quel pacchetto, in realtà, non te ne fai niente
<marco__> si dopo mi e stato detto di fare apt-get install build-essential e apt-get install make
<cristian__c> marco__: che ti metti a compilare il kernel?
<cristian__c> personalmente non te lo consiglio
<cristian__c> anche perché ubuntu al kernel , ci applica le sue patch
<cristian__c> e a questo punto uno fa prima a scaricarsi direttamente i binari precompilati del team ubuntu kernel
<cristian__c> in formato .deb
<marco__> bho non capisco niente
<cristian__c> a maggior ragione. lascia perdere questo tipo di soluzione, che non so a cosa ti dovrebbe portare
<cristian__c> e quale beneficio dare
<cristian__c> marco__: ripristina le cose com'erano prima, disattivando il firewall, se l'avevi attivato
<cristian__c> marco__: domanda: in live, la wifi, come va con l'adsl?
<marco__> si ma il risultato era uguale andava sempre piano
<cristian__c> marco__: qui addirittura mi dici che non si connette neanche
<cristian__c> marco__: puoi avviare la live?
<marco__> putroppo è vero
<marco__> adesso sta scaricando se interrompo non succede nulla ?
<cristian__c> marco__: lascialo lavorare
<cristian__c> marco__: che non credo ci metterà un'eternità a scaricare e installare un pacchetto
<marco__> sono al 76
<marco__> fatto finito
<sailor_moon> scusate la domanda stupida...come faccio ad associare una riga di comando ad uno shortcut sulla tastiera?
<sbasso> in che senso?
<sbasso> sailor_moon: se usi bash puoi farti un alias
<sailor_moon> nel senso di lanciare un comando tramite un tasto sulla tastiera
<sbasso> sailor_moon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<sailor_moon> mhhhh non mi sembra di vedere quello che cerco...sicuramente sarà una fesseria
<sbasso> se scrolli trovi quello che cerchi
<sbasso> sailor_moon: senno http://askubuntu.com/a/331632
<sailor_moon> mhhhh dovrei lanciare un comando non copiare del testo...
<sailor_moon> mhhh
<sbasso> ma lanciare un comando tipo?
<sailor_moon> ok scusate
<sailor_moon> era stupidissimo
<sailor_moon> risolto xDDD
<sailor_moon> grazie e scusa
<cristian__c> ...
<sbasso> notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-04
<AlbertoP81> come si risolve il time out di una connfessione wifi (telecom) grazie?
<AlbertoP81> c'è un buon modem router che possa sostituire quello a noleggio?
<lilloso> Salve, ho questa scheda video:
<lilloso> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<lilloso> qual è il driver più indicato da usare?
<lilloso> o dove trovo un elenco da spulciare?
<pesentima> salve ho un problema con il download della iso di edubuntu 15.10 non me la scarica ma posso scaricare solo la versione precedente cosa posso fare?
<pesentima> grazie
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<pesentima> edubuntu non lo trovo.......
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<akis24> https://www.edubuntu.org/    https://www.edubuntu.org/download   .. esiste anche google
<pesentima> grazie mille se lo vorrei scaricare tramite torrent devo usare metalink o manifest?
<Carlin0> pesentima, hai guardato i link ?
<pesentima> si la pagina delle derivate mi fa scaricare solo la 14.04 di edubuntu allora sono andato qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/
<pesentima> si ho guardato ma la pagina delle derivate nella sezione edubuntu mi fa scaricare solo la 14.04 invece io ho bisogno della 15.10
<pesentima> allora sono andato qui
<pesentima> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/
<pesentima> ma dove trovo il link per scaricare tramite torrent grazie
<akis24> pesentima:  ancora non l'hanno rilasciata la 15.04  edubuntu ma credo sia questione di poco
<ExPBoy> e poi proprio il torrent vuoi?
<ExPBoy> pesentima, un download da http non ti va bene?
<pesentima> ok aspetto e tengo d'occhio la vostra pagina di download grazie mille
<pesentima> ciao
<akis24> pesentima: prova stasera o domani magari è in upload sul server visto che il link della 15.1o porta alla 14.04 al momento
<jonny2013> ciao ragazzi, con ubuntu15.10 il pc esce da solo dalla sospensione
<jonny2013> gia provato a fare alcune cose un paio di giorni fa con voi ma non ho ancora risolto
<cristian_c> jonny2013: come l'hai impostata?
<cristian_c> jonny2013: quale pc? Quali driver stai usando?
<jonny2013> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13064451/
<jonny2013> spero questo possa essere utile
<jester-> jonny2013: se acpi della piastra non è 100% digeribile c'è un cazzo da fare
<jonny2013> parla potabile non sono un esperto
<sbasso> jonny2013: jester- dice che se la power interface non è 100% compatibile non ci puoi fare nulla
<jester-> solo sperare che la rendano compatibile negli aggiornamenti kernel successivi
<sbasso> jonny2013: puoi anche aprire un ticket
<jester-> cioè segnalare il bug
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<jonny2013> cos'è un tiket?
<ExPBoy> un biglietto
<jester-> se è per l'expo è scaduto
<ExPBoy> :)
<tnozyrox>  
<lampadino> sapete dirmi se possibile regolare audio 5.1 con ubuntu, attualmente mi rileva in uscita stereo ma non 5.1 collegato uscita del pc a ingresso rca
<cristian_c> lampadino: hai controllato le impostazioni audio?
<cristian_c> !pulse
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pulse'
<cristian_c> !pulseaudio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con bluetooth sulla 14.04 lts ho mi sono collegato ad audio esterno ma non sento niente
<rorro007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13100913/
<rorro007> non capisco perche non sento niente
<cristian_c> rorro007: hai controllato le impostazioni audio?
<cristian_c> rorro007: aplay -l | pastebinit
<rorro007> cristian_c,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13100931/
<rorro007> cristian_c, si ho controllato ma non viene fuori come produci audio come
<rorro007> cristian_c, eppure sono collegato
<lampadino> cristian_c: ho controllato ..mi rileva due casse e basta
<rorro007> cristian_c, a strano sono collegato a Soundbar tramite bluetooth
<cristian_c> rorro007: come hai configurato il tutto?
<rorro007> cristian_c, ho letto questa guida http://linuxcommando.blogspot.ch/2013/11/how-to-connect-to-bluetooth.html
<cristian_c> lampadino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround
<cristian_c> rorro007: perché non hai seguito la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu?
<rorro007> cristian_c, non sono riuscito a trovarla
<cristian_c> !audio | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<cristian_c> rorro007: su su, non è difficile aprire il wiki
<cristian_c> rorro007: e la documentazione è facilmente accessibile dal sito di ubuntu quando scarichi la distro
<cristian_c> è l'hub per tutto
<rorro007> cristian_c, grazie vado subito a vedere
<cristian_c> rorro007: guarda che ci sono utility grafiche come blueman e gnome-bluetooth
<cristian_c> !info blueman
<ubot-it> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4829 kB
<cristian_c> !info gnome-bluetooth
<ubot-it> gnome-bluetooth (source: gnome-bluetooth): GNOME Bluetooth tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 104 kB, installed size 996 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Sonia> Ciao a tutti. Sono digiuna di Ubuntu ma mi è stato chiesto aiuto per risolvere un problema. Non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti per spazio insufficiente sul disco,vorrei sapere dove poter verificare tale spazio e le dimensioni degli oggetti che lo occupano
<cristian_c> Sonia: sicura che colui che ti ha chiesto aiuto sapesse tu fossi digiuna di ubuntu (e immagino di linux in generale)?
<Sonia> si,ahime
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> forse ha chiesto alla persona sbagliata
<Sonia> molto probabilmente,ma unica spiaggia di una zia disperata
<cristian_c> Sonia: essenzialmente ci sono alcuni comandi per verificare lo spazio utilizzato
<Sonia> bene,se qualcuno vuole aiutarmi,sono pronta
<Sonia> io per ora ho eseguito df -a
<cristian_c> Sonia: man du
<Sonia> fatto
<cristian_c> du sta per 'disk usage'
<Sonia> fantastico,è una sorta di legenda dei comandi
<cristian_c> Sonia: e il comando precedente ti ha aperto il manuale dell'utilitt
<cristian_c> y
<cristian_c> Sonia: man comando
<cristian_c> con il quale puoi leggere la documentazione della maggior parte dei comandi
<Sonia> ok,ci sono
<cristian_c> Sonia: se ti servono traduzioni in italiano aggiuntive: sudp apt-get install manpages-it
<Sonia> quindi io devo sapere il nome dei dischi prima di tutto
<cristian_c> Sonia: sudo fdisk -a
<Sonia> sto leggendo
<cristian_c> Sonia: il comando precedente ti elenca le partizioni dei dischi
<Sonia> è normale che la prima stringa di risposta sia " fdisk: opzione non valida -- "a"
<Sonia> io ne ho dedotto che devo fare sudo fdisk -l
<Sonia> corretto?
<cristian_c> Sonia: sì, -l
<cristian_c> !paste | Sonia
<ubot-it> Sonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101146/
<Sonia> ti prego traduci
<Sonia> ;)
<cristian_c> Sonia: guarda Blocks
<cristian_c> Sonia: e dividi per 1000000
<cristian_c> e avrai la dimensione della partizione in GB
<cristian_c> per ognuna di quelle elencate
<cristian_c> Sonia: così la riconoscerai facilmente
<Sonia> mica tanto,ci sto riflettendo
<cristian_c> Sonia: semplicemente, se una delle partizioni è satura di dati
<cristian_c> Sonia: con df dovresti vedere qual'è
<Sonia> con df visualizzo una schermata che mi fa intendere che le partizioni sono due: sda1 e sda6 , corretto? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101173/
<gigirock> ma Sonia 6 su ubuntu live ?
<Sonia> non credo di sapere cosa intendi
<gigirock> Sonia, da che sistema stai scrivendo ?
<Sonia> kubuntu
<gigirock> ah , e quale e' il tuo problema ?
<Sonia> pare che non abbia spazio sufficiente sul disco per fare gli aggiornamenti, pc non mio , volevo sapere come liberare spazio e quindi sapere cosa lo occupa
<gigirock> Sonia, il 'disco' che e' montato come '/' (root) e' pieno, mentre tutto quello che c'e' sotto /home ha spazio libero....mi preparo per la prossima tua domanda
<Sonia> quindi quale sarebbe la strada per la soluzione
<gigirock> Sonia, scrivi df -h cosi' abbiamo una idea 'umana' dei numeri
<Sonia> arrivo
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101205/
<Sonia> e grazie per la disponibilità
<gigirock> Sonia, primo tentativo , sudo apt-get autoremove
<Sonia> sta andando
<Sonia> mi sta dando mille errori
<Sonia> e ancora non ha finito...
<Sonia> mi dice che devo riavviare per comlpletare il processo di aggiornamento
<gigirock> si Sonia dopo riavvii adesso : dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<Sonia> in soldoni mi da mille errori "spazio esaurito sul device"
<gigirock> Sonia, eh immagino ... controlla se hai kernel vecchi
<gigirock> Sonia, e anche il cestino....
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101240/ questa è  la parte finale
<Sonia> vado con dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<gigirock> dai
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101271/
<gigirock> uaaaaz Sonia fai collezione di kernel ?
<Sonia> eheh... mi dichiaro non colpevole ;) pc non mio
<gigirock> Sonia, sai cosa e' il kernel e come si rimuovono i vecchi ?
<Sonia> direi di no
<gigirock> lol
<Sonia> ehhh mi dispiace per te,accetto la ritirata se la dovessi ritenere opportuna
<gigirock> riavvia e cerca una guida Sonia , cmq devi rimuovere tutti quei pacchetti e lasciare ultimi 2 3 kernel
<Sonia> ok quindi la strategia è riavviare e cercare una guida sulla rimozione dei vecchi kernel
<gigirock> Sonia,  sudo apt-get autoremove dovrebbe rimuoverli ma non avra' spazio per fare qualche cosa di temporaneo
<Sonia> immaginavo
<gigirock> Sonia, yes
<gigirock> !rimozione-kernel
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sonia> ok gigirock sei davvero stato utile, ti ringrazio tanto,anche a cristian_c
<gigirock> https://mauriziosiagri.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/ubuntu-11-10-rimuovere-kernel-obsoleti-via-terminale/ Sonia questa guida e' un po' vecchia ma la strategia e' quella
<Sonia> grandissimo
<Sonia> grazie ancora...
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels guida ufficiale cosi' non mi cazziano
<Sonia> precisissimo
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<gigirock> !chroot | Sonia
<ubot-it> Sonia: please see above
<gigirock> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=340498msg2614264 Sonia meglio ancora
<gigirock> Sonia solo alla morte non c'e' riparo
<Sonia> quindi devo fare un cd live di ubuntu
<altair> Buonsalve, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho installato Wily al posto di Windows, ma all'avvio mi da supporto lingue non completo, nonostante sembra sia tutto in italiano. Inoltre se cerco i pacchetti mancanti non ne scarica di nuovi. Avevo lo stesso problema con la 15.04
<altair> Problema che non ero riuscita a risolvere tra l'altro
<gigirock> Sonia,  si ma guarda anche http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=340498msg2614264
<Sonia> selezionando un altro kernel in recovery accedo ad un menu ripristino,puo essere utile
<Sonia> ?
<Carlin0> altair, ma il computer è collegato in rete ?
<altair> Si
<altair> è il computer che sto usando :)
<Carlin0> altair, sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> altair, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | altair
<ubot-it> altair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101670/
<Carlin0> altair, e se cerchi di scaricare pacchetti che errore ti da ?
<altair> Sulla lingua semplicemente non ne trova, gli altri li scarica tranquillamente
<altair> Ora riprovo
<gigirock> Sonia, basta con privato, si se segui la guida puoi ripristinare da li
<Sonia> ok
<Sonia> grazie
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101701/
<Carlin0> altair, non ci sono errori ...
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101715/ perché giapponese e cinese? O.o
<altair> Si appunto non capisco :(
<altair> Provo a reinstallare la localizzazione e vediamo, ci sono pacchetti che non avevo nemmeno selezionato durante l'installazione
<Carlin0> altair, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Carlin0> altair, se hai quella roba l'avrai messa tu
<altair> Mah, ora ci provo
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101740/
<altair> Credo che ora dovrebbe andare
<Uzzi> scusate sto uscendo pazzo! con sudo iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 27007 -j ACCEPT dovrei aver aperto la porta 27007. tuttavia se faccio da un pc remoto nmap -T4 -A -v (ip del pc dove ho aperto la 27007) non mi visualizza la 27007 tra le porte aperte. Dove sbaglio?
<akis24> !chat | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<margit> vorrei cancellare vecchi kernel per fare spazio,vorrei sapere da qualcuno perchè con il comando dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image mi scrive deinstall su un kernel diverso da quello che ottengo dal comando uname -r
<jester-> margit: sudo apt-get autoclean
<margit> grazie ora provo
<jester-> margit: sudo apt-get autoremove
<margit> nulla di fatto con il primo comando
<margit> anche il secondo
<jester-> il secondo leva anche i kernel vecchi
<margit> tutte le voci mi dicono zero aggiornati,zero da rimuovere eccetera
<jester-> margit: s ubuntu è e ha kernel veci li toglie se non li trova non ci sono
<margit> ciò che non mi è chiaro è cosa significa il deinstall/install vicino al nome del kernel al comando dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<jester-> margit: leggi sopra
<margit> facendo uname -r il kernel in uso è diverso dal kernel che risulta installato
<jester-> margit: posto sbagliato per trollare
<jester-> uname -r fa vedere il kernel i uso
<jester-> gli altriè come se non ci fossero
<margit> non so cosa vuol dire trollare ma sto solo chiedendo aiuto per un chiarimento da principiante, sicuramente non mi spiego bene
<margit> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/13102387/
<gasp111> salve, qualcuno che mi può aiutare con l'istallazione di Lubuntu minimal?
<Carlin0> !installazione | gasp111
<ubot-it> gasp111: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gasp111> grazie, ma nel caso specifico ho il problema dello schermo nero col trattino dopo che clicco su installation.
<jester-> gasp111: segui bene la guida
<jester-> gasp111: e nelle oèzioni inserisci nomodeset
<jester-> opzioni
<gasp111> ma quale opzioni?
<krabador> gasp111, fai partire il supporto di installazione, nel menu con le varie voci "prova senza installare" "installa" eccetera, premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset
<gasp111> ho soltanto tre scelte: expert install, command-line expert install e rescue mode
<jester-> gasp111: tasto F6
<Carlin0> gasp111, alla prima schermata dove scegli anche la lingua , in basso hai varie opzioni
<krabador> gasp111, hai fatto cd di ubuntu minimal ?
<gasp111> non c'è nulla di tutto questo. è la versione minimal, perché Lubuntu full non veniva retta dalla mia ram
<krabador> gasp111, seleziona command line expert install
<krabador> gasp111, e segui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Command_Line_Install:_12.04_and_later
<gasp111> accade la stessa cosa: schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante.
<Carlin0> gasp111, potevi provare l'alternate
<Carlin0> gasp111, quanta ram hai ?
<krabador> gasp111, abbi pazienza, esatto
<gasp111> 256
<krabador> che cpu , quanta ram,e  che scheda video hai?
<gasp111> è tutto il giorno che ce provo. la sto perdendo la pazienza infatti
<krabador> gasp111, provace con roba che abbia meno di 20 anni
<krabador> e scoprirai tanti motivi di soddisfazione
<Carlin0> gasp111, non hai i requisiti minimi , e tieni conto che (IMHO) la pagina andrebbe aggiornata
<Carlin0> !requisiti | gasp111
<ubot-it> gasp111: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<krabador> le da 3.2 in poi,del kernel ,hanno mano mano tenuto sempre meno in considerazione hardware giurassico
<gasp111> in un modo o nell'altro gli ho fatto girare xubuntu fino a tempo fa
<Carlin0> gasp111, le nuove release richiedono + risorse
<krabador> tra una versione e l'altra, il salto di kernel non è irrisorio
<gasp111> ripeto, il cd di installazione riguarda lubuntu minimal che ha come requisiti sistemi con 128 mb di ram e simili.
<krabador> gasp111, allora togliti 128 mb, puo' darsi sarai piu' fortunato
<Carlin0> gasp111, lubuntu ha come requisito minimo 512 mb , perchè alla fine è quello il risultato
<gasp111> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method
<Carlin0> buona fortuna gasp111
<gasp111> ero qui per capire come fare.
<Carlin0> a me sembra che NON vuoi capire invece , cmq libero di provarci
<krabador> gasp111, fa una foto del menu che ti appare al caricamento del boot, per favore
<krabador> !image | gasp111
<ubot-it> gasp111: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gasp111> mi viene complicato fare una foto. vi posso descrivere la schermata, tanto è semplicissima: install, command-line install, advanced options, help
<krabador> gasp111, foto
<krabador> non è questione di elencare
<krabador> gasp111, advanced options, a cosa fa accedere?
<gasp111> expert install, command-line expert install e rescue mode
<krabador> premi "e" in corrispondenza di una di quelle
<krabador> se non fa nulla, prova i tasti f
<gasp111> nada pure con f
<krabador> con immagine , si faceva prima. rescue mode.
<krabador> se non hai provato.
<gasp111> e mi dispiace. anche in questo caso scehrmo nero e trattino
<andrea71> buona sera
<andrea71> vorrei porvi una domanda
<andrea71> sto scaricando ubuntu studio ma leggo che ha una licenza di due anni, vuoldire che tra due anni dovro reistallare il tutto?
<andrea71> ho forse sbagliaco canale?
<gasp111> adieu ubuntu. delusione.
<Marck> ciao a tutti, volevo cambiare l'HD del mio pc per metterne uno più grande, solo che non volevo formattare tutto e ricaricare, è possibile clonare l'HD che ho adesso in modo da non perdere alcun dato o impostazione?
<cristian_c> Marck: clonare è possibile
<cristian_c> ci sono dei metodi
<gigirock> Marck: cosa c'è su.quel hardisk?
<Marck> gigirock: programmi, file vari ecc, come OS c'è solo ubuntu
<gigirock> Ma é un pc desktop?
<Marck> no un portatile
<Marck> ma ho gli adattatori per collegare entrambi gli HD come esterni
<gigirock> Ok allora cerca clonezilla
<gigirock> E cloni tutto
<gigirock> Ti adatta anche le dimensioni automaticamente
<Marck> gigirock: ook, ma una volta fatto per il PC è come se non avessi cambiato assolutamente nulla, giusto?
<gigirock> Yes
<Marck> in che senso mi adatta le dimensioni?
<gigirock> Nel senso che mantiene le proporzioni delle varie partizioni
<Marck> ma non mi crea una partizione più grande?
<gigirock> Certo
<Marck> ook perfetto allora
<asterisknow> ciao chi puoi aiutarmi a collegarmi su server ubuntu da android con ssh?
<asterisknow> ci sta qualcuno?
<asterisknow> mahhhhh
<Carlin0> asterisknow, devi collegarti da android ?
<asterisknow> Carlin0: si, android 5.1
<asterisknow> ho scaricato connectnot, va bene?
<Carlin0> quindi la cosa riguarda android non ubuntu ...
<asterisknow> Carlin0:da android a ubuntu server in macchina virtuale
<Carlin0> si ma il problema sta su android ... non centra nulla ubuntu
<asterisknow> ok.....puoi aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> non uso android ma cmq non è questo il posto
<asterisknow> scusami io voglio sapere il comando ssh da lanciare su android verso il server
<Carlin0>  /join #android
<asterisknow> Carlin0: questo è sbagliato: ssh -l <nome_utente>@<ip_del_server>?
<Carlin0> asterisknow, qui non si fa supporto a android (cerca di capirlo)
<cristian_c> lol
<asterisknow> Carlin0: o ma certe volete v capisco, ma chi ti sta chiedendo android, se sto parlando di ssh
<cristian_c> asterisknow: 'certe volte'?
<asterisknow> ssh nn mi sembra che sia android, porca miseria
<cristian_c> asterisknow: non sei nuovo di queste parti?
<Carlin0> [21:29:08] <asterisknow> scusami io voglio sapere il comando ssh da lanciare su android verso il server
<asterisknow> si
<asterisknow> rifaccio la domanda: il comando ssh -l <nome_utente>@<ip_del_server>, per connettersi in remoto su server in virtualbox è corretto?
<cristian_c> asterisknow: ahhhh,
<cristian_c> ora ricordo
<asterisknow> che cosa ricordi?
<Carlin0> !ssh | asterisknow
<ubot-it> asterisknow: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<asterisknow> ubot-it:grazie finalmente qualcuno che risponde con competenza tecnica,,,grazie mille
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asterisknow> ubot-it: siccome ho il server in virtualbox, quele ip devo metetre quello virtuale o quello normale?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danielsaaan> buona sera a tutti, posso chiedere qui un suggerimento? grazie
<Carlin0> !chiedi | danielsaaan
<ubot-it> danielsaaan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<danielsaaan> ok thx. vorrei chiedere per piacere: qual'è il programma per scaricare torrent più facile da installare su linux "mint" e come si installa? devo spiegarlo ad una persona che non è capace di usare linux. grazie
<Carlin0> danielsaaan, non diamo supporto a mint
<Carlin0> !mint | danielsaaan
<ubot-it> danielsaaan: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<danielsaaan> grazie mille ragazzi provo a quel link buona serata a tutti!
<Patricio_443> Domanda: ho installato Easypeasy su un EEE PC. molto felice fintantoché mi dice che Firefox non è aggiornato e cerco di aggiornarlo. Poi provo ad aggiornare il sistema (10.04) fino almeno al 12.04 e poi superiore... peccato che il gestore aggiornamento non funziona proprio (dice che non esiste supporto) e si blocca. come devo fare per installare un
<Patricio_443> a qualsiasi versione di UBUNTU che mi permetta di continuare con Linux?
<cristian_c> Patricio_443: scarica lubuntu
<Carlin0> !installazione | Patricio_443
<ubot-it> Patricio_443: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Patricio_443
<ubot-it> Patricio_443: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Patricio_443> lubuntu, OK provo. ma COME DIAVOLACCIO SI INSTALLA?
<Patricio_443> nel mondo windows w mac mi muovo da sempre ma questo non lo conosco
<Carlin0> leggi i link Patricio_443
<cristian_c> Patricio_443: a parte i link forniti da carlin0
<Patricio_443> ok
<Patricio_443> grazie ragazzi
<krabador> de nada, non ti agitare ;)
<cristian_c> Patricio_443: prova lubuntu in modalità live, se tutto va come deve, lo installi sull'hard disk
<Patricio_443> okkidokki
<Patricio_443> merci
<Carlin0> se hai problemi torna ...
<krabador> peppinovesuviano, ci sei
<krabador> peppinovesuviano, se hai aperto il gestore files, sei andato nella cartella dove dentro c'è il file, premi ctrl l
<krabador> fai copia
<krabador> apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cd incolli ---> non scrivere "incolli" ma incolli cio' che hai copiato dal gestore files
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb | pastebinit    --- > dove "nomefile.deb" deve corrispondere al corretto nome del file
<krabador> che vedi , in quella cartella nel terminale, digitando ls , e invio
<krabador> al che puoi anche copiare ed incollare il nome del file
<kaos17> salve a tutti
<kaos17> vorrei chiedere una cosa
<krabador> !ciao | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kaos17> ho installato peppermint six da un pò
<kaos17> ma vorrei ritornare al windows
<kaos17> ma se metto il cd di installazione non mi esce la scremata avvia da cd
<kaos17> come faccio?
<kaos17> ho letto che linux e in ext4 e win in ntsf mi aiutate?
<Carlin0> !windows | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<kaos17> come faccio?
<Carlin0> !windows | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-05
<ILCinese> salve ragazzi ho appena scaricato linux ed ora?
<ILCinese> vorrei metteerlo in una partizione
<glpiana> ola
<foxino> ciao amici, ho un problema con la login in ubuntu
<nessuno> Ciao a tutti. ho installato kubuntu, ora oltre che non ho piu audio .mi dice che il file o il percorso non esiste.poi prima shermata di avvio finestra che dice:
<nessuno> Warning: cannot open console kit session : the permision of the setuidis not correcy
<nessuno> Help!!!
<sta_> e quindi, la 15.10 è da buttare alla fine?
<ExPBoy> !chat | sta_
<ubot-it> sta_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sta_> ah, ok
<sta_> e quindi, come posso buttare la 15.10?
<sta_> :)
<sta_> bella li, ciao!
<freddy> ciao
<freddy> ce qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | freddy
<ubot-it> freddy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<freddy> ubuntu touch?
<freddy> come lo vedete?
<freddy> come si installa?
<freddy> come installare ubuntu touch?
<freddy> va beh!!!
<freddy> at cialut!!!!
<freddy> am vag a ca
<adada> oooo
<adada> cè qualcuno
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<adada> ok non riesco a connettermi ad internet
<ExPBoy> !dettagli | adada
<ubot-it> adada: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<adada> ho appena fatto la partizione e installato linux ma ècome se on avessi il wifi non capisco bene
<Carlin0> adada, nemmeno via ethernet ?
<adada> non posso provare via ethernet il modem sta in un altra casa
<Carlin0> dal vicino ?
<ExPBoy> ?
<adada> si per ora non ho una cpnnessione e ce la presta
<Carlin0> ti aspettiamo
<adada> ?
<Carlin0> adada, per risolvere la cosa devi connettere via cavo e venire qui
<adada> ?non esiste altro metod^
<ExPBoy> scusa adada ma ora con cosa sei collegato/a
<adada> con un altro pc windows
<ExPBoy> sempre con la connessione del vicino?
<adada> esatto
<adada> non posso andare dal vicino e quella che mi affitta la casa è una vecchietta
<adada> se faccio iwlist scan non mi da nessuna wlan
<adada> solo eno1 e lo entrambi interface doesent support scanning
<adada> è come se avessi il wifi staccato
<ExPBoy> apri un terminale e digita lspci | grep -i net e metti su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adada> dove lo trovo pastebein
<adada> perdonate l ignoranza
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adada> inserisco il codice mi da dei numeri network bla bla bla
<adada> se poi scrive !paste mi dice event not found
<ExPBoy> adada,  non sai fae un copia incolla e aprire il sito?
<adada> aaaaa ok XD
<ExPBoy> seee
<adada> ok ci sono
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> pure io
<adada> faccio il downlaod?
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<ExPBoy> ciao
<adada> ma dai
<adada> XD non ho mai usato linux voglio cercare id capire
<ExPBoy> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Carlin0> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ExPBoy> adada, non si tratta di linux ma di fare un semplice copia incolla
<adada> ok ma non avevo capito che scrivendo !qualcosa poi andavo ad aprire il link pensavo fosse un messaggio di sistema  qualcosa del genere
<adada> comunque se provo a seguire la guida nel momento in cui facio iw config non mi da nessuno scheda di rete
<ExPBoy> se non ti vede la scheda c'è poco da fare
<ExPBoy> per quello ti avevo gentilmente chiesto di copiarmi l'output di quel comando ma evidentemente non vuoi
<adada> xD no ovvio che voglio solo che non avevo capito scusami eh
<adada> se non volevo non venvo a cercare assitenza qui
<adada> non mi vede nemmeno i driver proprietari
<adada> nessuno può aiutarmi allora?
<adada> grazie mille lo stesso buon lavoro ragazzi
<levatifo> Salve i link di ndiswrapper non funzionano come faccio?
<levatifo> scheda di rete broadcom linux appena installato non riesco a connettermi ad internet non mi trova i driver della scheda come faccio ad installarli?
<zanardi99> ciao a tutti.c'e' qualcuno in chat?
<hotoko> esponi il tuo problema zanardi e vedrai che quelche anima pia ti risponderà
<pintagorico> ciao c è qualcuno in linea?
<nana> ciao qualcuno mi aiuta, vorrei creare un startup disk da una .iso il problema è che non mi fa selezionare la iso che voglio io..
<cristian_c> nana: è un'affermazione o una domanda?
<nana> fino a qualcuno mi aiuta è una domanda:) poi spieo il problema..
<krabador> nana, se non iso di ubuntu , entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> cioè come si fa ad aiutarti se non spieghi ?
<nana> cioè quando sono su startup disk e premo other, per cercare la iso, la trovo, la seleziono, e faccio open, poi mi sparisce la finestra e torna a quella di startupdisk , senza però mettermi la iso che ho selezionato,
<nana> cosa sbaglio?
<Carlin0> nana, come lo fai sto disco ?
<krabador> a non dire che iso stai cercando di usare col programma.
<nana> vorrei farlo su chiavetta co l app startup disk creator
<nana> krabador, è la iso di kubuntu
<Carlin0> nana, da windows ?
<krabador> nana, incolla il nome
<nana> no da ubuntu
<krabador> nana, spetta, in che ubuntu stai cercando di usare startup
<nana> de che?
<krabador> ?
<krabador> nana, per favore , rispondi
<nana> ubuntu semplice
<cristian_c> mmµm
<krabador> nana, quale ubuntu
<krabador> numero versioen
<nana> UBUNTUUUU
<Carlin0> 15.10 ?
<krabador> nana, accendi il cervello
<krabador> quale numero di versione
<nana> ahhh non è l ultima ultima ma quella prima
<cristian_c> Carlin0: fai rispondere l'utente, non suggerire
<krabador> nana, ecco
<krabador> c'è un motivo molto importante
<krabador> per cui va indicato il numero di versione
<krabador> da 15.04 c'è un problema noto con startup disk creator
<krabador> che non riesce a fare le pendrive
<krabador> da quella versione alle successive
<krabador> nana, devi usare altro .
<nana> ahhhh quindi. ubuntu studio va?
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<krabador> nana, non è questione di derivata
<krabador> ma di numero di versione
<krabador> non va nessina
<krabador> nessuna
<krabador> nana, dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x deve corrispondere alla lettera assegnata alla pendrive
<krabador> SENZA NUMERO DI PARTIZIONE
<krabador> e lo vedi cons sudo fdisk -l
<nana> ahahahahah cheeee?
<nana> mi sa che aspetterò che chiudano sto bug:)
<Carlin0> nana, non hai win ?
<krabador> nana, in bocca al lupo
<Carlin0> ecco
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ehhhh, ma win costa
<Carlin0> per questo mi tengo caro il mio vecchio XP anche se non lo uso
<Carlin0> LOL
<nessuno> Ciao a tutti Ho lubuntu 14 non si riesce a vedere filmati su you tube. si blocca e non avanzano piu anche se e' tutto scaricato potete aiutarmi per favore?
<cristian_c> nessuno: prima di tutto, su quale pc?
<nessuno> pentium 4 3 ghz 1giga di ram
<cristian_c> nessuno: non so a che risoluzione tu abbia impostato i filmati
<cristian_c> ma immagino che un pentium 4 faccia fatica
<cristian_c> nessuno: tra l'altro il download dei video da youtube è vietato da google
<cristian_c> non è consentito questo tipo di utilizzo nella licenza d'uso
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non abbia acquistato un abbonamento a youtube red
<lantlos> salve, sto cercando di scaricare il pacchetto dell'interfaccia italiana per Libreo Office. Il problema è che l'USC mi riporta il seguente messaggio di errore "La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libobasis5.0-core (>=5.0.3.2) . Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<lantlos> (il pacchetto che sto cercando di installare è libobasis5.0-it)
<cristian_c> lantlos: come l'hai cercato 'sto pacchetto?
<lantlos> nel sito ufficiale di libre office, nella sezione download. Mi fa scaricare un file tar.gz che contiene i vari .deb per le applicazioni del pacchetto libre office.
<cristian_c> lantlos: allora
<cristian_c> lantlos: fai una cosa: butta via tetto
<cristian_c> non è il modo canonico per installarlo
<cristian_c> *tutto
<lantlos> cristian_c, disinstallo totalmente libre office?
<cristian_c> lantlos: disinstalla la roba scaricata e fatti un piacere: installa libreoffice dai repo
<cristian_c> ufficiali di ubunyu
<cristian_c> lantlos: che i software li trovi massicciamente nei repo di ubuntu, non devi andarteli a cercare in giro per il web
<lantlos> cristian_c, è esattamente ciò che ho fatto. Ho installato libre office dal software center ma quando sono andato ad usarlo era in inglese e non c'era la possibilità di settare l'interfaccia in italiano. Sono andato in giro per il web proprio per recuperare quel pacchetto che sui repo ufficiali non trovavo.
<nessuno> non ho detto che scarico video
<nessuno> ma non ho detto che scarico video!
<cristian_c> lantlos: eh, no
<cristian_c> lantlos: nei repo ci sono anche i pacchetti della lingua
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | lantlos
<ubot-it> lantlos: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> !libreoffice | lantlos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'libreoffice'
<cristian_c> lantlos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/LibreOffice
<cristian_c> nessuno> Ciao a tutti Ho lubuntu 14 non si riesce a vedere filmati su you tube. si blocca e non avanzano piu anche se e' tutto scaricato potete aiutarmi per favore?
<cristian_c> chissà che ha scaricato...
<lantlos> cristian_c, sto seguendo la wiki per libreoffice ma per il secondo pacchetto ita ricevo questo errore "Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «language-support-writing-it» nelle sorgenti software attuali"
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | lantlos
<ubot-it> lantlos: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<lantlos> cristian_c, per il primo link "The requested URL /13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html was not found on this server.", per il secondo ed il terzo il mio SO è già in italiano
<cristian_c> lantlos: il secondo
<lantlos> cristian_c, i pacchetti indicati al secondo link erano già tutti installati
<lantlos> cristian_c, quello che non capisco è perché se lanciao sudo apt-get autoremove mi viene proposto di cancellare i pacchetti italino per libreoffice
<cristian_c> lantlos: dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<cristian_c> !paste | lantlos
<ubot-it> lantlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lantlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13114403/
<horn> buonasera a tutti , ho installato ubuntu su un notebook ..va tutto bene ,ma quando scarico il pac
<horn> chetto della lingua italiana mi dice pacchetto non trovato. Come posso risolvere grazie
<horn> ho provato questo comando ma nulla : sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-support-it
<horn> there anyone?
<Stefano84> Buona sera a tutti, ho installato ubuntu su un notebook, è andato tutto bene ma quando provo a mettere il pacchetto della lingua italiana che ho scaricato mi dice pacchetto non trovato. Come si può risolvere il problema ?
<niconico> ragazzi chi mi sa spiegare come mai una volta entrato nella sessione live da usb per installare lubuntu, clicco su installa lubuntu e non mi si apre niente? nemmeno firefox si apre..
<niconico> chi sa qualcosa?
<Ralf20> Esiste un file di log con tutti i comandi che si sono dati sul terminale?
<niconico> acpi pcc probe failed
<niconico> ragazzi non riesco a installare lubuntu 14.04 lts
<niconico> non è la prima volta che cambio sistema linux, solo che questa volta in modalità live non mi fa aprire niente, come se cliccassi nel vuoo
<niconico> zzzzz
<cristian_c> lantlos:
<cristian_c> ii  libreoffice-l10n-it                                         1:4.2.8-0ubuntu1                                    all          office productivity suite -- Italian language package
<cristian_c> lantlos: il pacchetto della lingua italiana è già installato
<lantlos> cristian_c, come mai sudo apt-get autoremove me lo indica come pacchetto da rimuovere?
<cristian_c> Ralf20: sì, esiste, e puoi anche direttamente utilizzare il comando per elencare la cronologia della shell bash
<cristian_c> lantlos: non capisco, come hai installato quel pacchetto?
<lantlos> cristian_c, dalla wiki come mi hai indicato
<cristian_c> lantlos: allora
<cristian_c> lantlos: apri libreoffice
<cristian_c> lantlos: Strumenti->Opzioni
<lantlos> cristian_c, funziona tutto, vorrei solo capire perché danto sudo apt-get autoremove i seguenti pacchetti sono proposti come "da rimuovere":  hyphen-en-us libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us
<lantlos>   libreoffice-help-it libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za
<lantlos>   libreoffice-l10n-it mythes-en-au openoffice.org-hyphenation
<cristian_c> pou impostazioni lingua
<cristian_c> lantlos: ah, la impostasti allora?
<lantlos> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> lantlos: immagino perché quelli sono in altre lingue
<cristian_c> ma non dovrebbero darti fastidio
<lantlos> cristian_c,  libreoffice-help-it  e libreoffice-l10n-it sono pacchetti di italiano però
<cristian_c> sopratutto l'inglese che per forza di cose va a coprire parti non tradotte in italiano
<lantlos> mi sbaglio?
<cristian_c> lantlos: i due pacchetti sono diversi tra loro
<Ralf20> cristian_c: e dove lo trovo il file di log?
<lantlos> cristian_c, questo lo capisco, ma se sono pacchetti italiano perché sudo apt-get autoremove mi propone di eliminarli?
<cristian_c> lantlos: l10n riguarda l'interfaccia grafica, help-it riguarda il manuale in linea
<cristian_c> (richiamabile con f1)
<cristian_c> Ralf20: nella tua home, ma ti basta digitare: history
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<lantlos> cristian_c, ma che senso ha se l'italiano su libreoffice è settato come lingua predefinita?
<cristian_c> lantlos: perché digitibquel comando?
<lantlos> cristian_c, ci sono situazioni in cui mi è stato indicato di utilizzarlo. Se un domani dovesse servirmi dovrò quindi rinunciare all'italiano su libreoffice? Non capisco
<cristian_c> chi te l'ha indicato?
<lantlos> cristian_c, il nome e il cognome non me li sono segnati, ma mi ricordo di aver seguito istruzioni datemi qui e sul forum ufficiale
<lantlos> cristian_c, la mia domanda è solo: perché sudo apt-get autoremove mi propone di togliere i pacchetti italiano di office che utilizzo? tutto qui
<skeda> ciao a tutti
<Ralf20> cristian_c: Grazie!
<skeda> sono nuovo di ubuntu server
<skeda> chi puo' aiutarmi a configurare una sk wireless broadcom
<niconico> acpi pcc probe failed?
<novellino> ciao
<novellino> c'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare per l'installazione di ubuntu?
<novellino> ho fatto tutta la procedura per installare con usb ma al riavvio non mi parte in automatico
<jester1-> novellino: cosa non ti parte
<niconico> novellino: quale procedura?
<jester1-> si è abbioccato
<jester1-> o lè mort
<novellino> ci siete ancora?
<novellino> allora io ho scaricato la iso, poi dopo aver formattato la usb ci ho messo dentro i file della iso estratti con unetbooting
<novellino> poi ho messo usb alla boot
<novellino> e al riavvio non si apre la procedura di installazione automatica
<novellino> alla boot posso scegliere tra usb zip e usb fpp quale devo mettere?
<jester1-> novellino: la usb va fatta con apposito tool, sei da winzoz?
<novellino> scusami ma non sono molto esperto
<novellino> cos'è winzoz?
<jester1-> windows
<novellino> si
<novellino> windows 7
<jester1-> !usbwin | novellino
<ubot-it> novellino: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester1-> fra altro è il miglior tool in circolazione
<novellino> grazie provo subito
<novellino> allo step 1 metto ubuntu?
<novellino> o ubuntu 32/64 bit
<jester1-> segui la guida
<jester1-> se hai la io scorri la lisa sotto e metti altro
<jester1-> o da iso
<novellino> perfetto
<novellino> la stà creando
<novellino> un'altra cosa, ma alla boot principale quale devo mettere tra usb zipp e usb fpp
<novellino> immagino la prima se fpp significa floppy disk, visto che il mio pc manco ce l'ha l'entrata dei floppy
<jester1-> provali tutti
<novellino> ok grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-06
<espedito85> Buongiorno a tutti: sono nel panico totale. Non ho mai usuato ubuntu, ho comprato un PC nuovo con WINDOW 10, ed essendo molto lento ho voluto provare a sostituirlo con UBUNTU  in quanto ne ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene. Dopo avere scaricato la versione 13.04 (filo .iso) l'ho messo su una chiavetta su cui avevo già installato WUBI. Ho seguito
<espedito85>  la procedura (scegliendo opzione di sostituire del tutto  WINDOW con UBUNTU), terminata l'installazione il pc si è riavviato in automatico (non ho ancora mai raggiunto il desktop grafico classico) e si è avviata la  prompt dei comandi, che prendo adesso  atto chiamarsi Shell dei comandi. Inserito    login e password non ho idea di cosa fare per  u
<espedito85> scire di li e andare al classico desktop grafico. Ho provato a inserire diverse combinazioni trovate online o suggeritomi come "startx"  e "ctrl+alt+f7" ma niente.  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wxzhsCFRDCJaIx2xg7JQ https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iHLrolktSnqyqEo5Us77 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5B6kF618S0KkUpFtlWZw
<espedito85> Qui il primo file mostra la schermata shell classica, la seconda quello che appare digitando "start x"
<espedito85> Buongiorno a tutti: sono nel panico totale. Non ho mai usuato ubuntu, ho comprato un PC nuovo con WINDOW 10, ed essendo molto lento ho voluto provare a sostituirlo con UBUNTU  in quanto ne ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene. Dopo avere scaricato la versione 13.04 (file .iso) l'ho messo su una chiavetta su cui avevo già installato WUBI. Ho seguito
<espedito85>  la procedura (scegliendo opzione di sostituire del tutto  WINDOW con UBUNTU), terminata l'installazione il pc si è riavviato in automatico (non ho ancora mai raggiunto il desktop grafico classico) e si è avviata la  shell dei comandi.
<espedito85>  Inserito login e password non ho idea di cosa fare per  uscire di li e andare al classico desktop grafico. Ho provato a inserire diverse combinazioni trovate online o suggeritomi come "startx"  e "ctrl+alt+f7" ma niente.
<espedito85> Dopo avere inserito "starx" mi appare una schermata con una lunga lista di scritte "initializing built-in extension..." e al fondo di questa lista "fatal error, no screens found".
<espedito85> Sono bloccato e non ho idea di cosa fare. Chiedo aiuto dispertamente.
<glpiana> ola
<faber17> ciao a tutti, a qualcuno è capitato che la versione 14.04 di ubuntu (32,64 bit) vanno in loop allo start nella live ?
<Carlin0> faber17, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | faber17
<ubot-it> faber17: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<faber17> @ubot-it ok farò il check, volevo però precisare che è un loop strano, mi chiede il login con nome e utente e password nel lancio da cd..
<Carlin0> faber17, dove hai preso la iso ?
<faber17> da questo sito: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download, l'ho fatto 2 volte, sia da torrent che da server, potrebbe trattarsi di qualche incompatibilità con il mio hardware?
<faber17> Sony vaio vpceb4j1e :Chipset Intel® HM55 Express
<faber17> Processore Intel® Pentium® P6200
<faber17> memoria ram 4GB
<faber17> Scheda grafica ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 2GB
<faber17> 150 GB di memoria libera su 350 GB
<gigirock> dadexix86, ciao mi hai mandato il tuo cello ubuphono ?
<dadexix86> gigirock, è la prima volta che sento che sei interessato a comprarlo...
<gigirock> dadexix86, ma si riescie a telefonare normalmente ? un utente dice che ad ogni chiamata si blocca tutto
<gigirock> dadexix86, mai detto 'comprare'
<gigirock> dadexix86, tu lo hai pagato ?
<dadexix86> gigirock, beh, se sei interessato io lo vendo ;)
<dadexix86> gigirock, sì
<dadexix86> l'ho comprato nella seconda flash sale
<glpiana> !chat | dadexix86 gigirock
<ubot-it> dadexix86 gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> dadexix86, non dire comprare/vendere altrimenti si incazzano..... parliamo invece di test INERENTI al funzionamento del os ubuntu
<gigirock> dadexix86, hai account fb ?
<gigirock> dadexix86, sai accedere al terminale ?
<dadexix86> gigirock, a me funziona benissimo, chiamate perfette senza disturbi (con entrambe le SIM), batteria che dura una vita (al momento l'ultima carica completa è di oltre 100 ore fa)
<dadexix86> gigirock, ho un account facebook ma non lo dò in giro. puoi scrivermi in privato qui su irc o mp sul forum
<gigirock> dadexix86, son felice per te ma volevo provare il webapp browser che c'e' caricato ora
<dadexix86> gigirock, la grandissima pecca di ubu phone (che lo rende inutilizzabile per me) è telegram monco.
<gigirock> dadexix86, in che senso ?
<dadexix86> gigirock, chiedi e ti sarà dato (quando torno a casa, che il cell sta là)
<dadexix86> gigirock, nel senso che gli sviluppatori Telegram (e qui Ubuntu ci può far poco) sono fermi a una versione senza stickers, bot, messaggi vocali.. è un mezzo miracolo che ci siano i gruppi a quanto pare
<gigirock> dadexix86, eh penso che telegram abbia gia' finito la sua funzione antiwhatsapp
<dadexix86> gigirock, non saprei, ormai coi miei amici usiamo solo più telegram...
<gigirock> begli amici
<glpiana> !chat | dadexix86 gigirock
<ubot-it> dadexix86 gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dadexix86> gigirock, comunque se hai domande sul sistema chiedi, non stiamo a spammare
<gigirock> !info telegram
<ubot-it> Package telegram does not exist in wily
<gigirock> no no non domando perche' non si puo' .... pare che gli argomenti ubuntu siano altri
<glpiana> -.-
<dadexix86> vaaaaabbè!
<sin_> hola,problema non riesco a visualizzare  le cartelle su ubuntu 14.0 lts
<sin_> hola,problema non riesco a visualizzare le cartelle su ubuntu 14.04 lts ,ilsistema operativo si carica ma poi non entra nella schermata del mio account.si muove solo il mouse
<Torpedo> Salve ragazzi, ho appena aggiornato il mio notebook, da allora non è più riconosciuto il mouse o la scheda wi-fi e quando tento di entrare nel mio account vengo rispedito alla pagina di login. Avevo notato che tra gli aggiornamenti ce ne erra anche uno kernel. Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema? Idee per risolvere? Per scrivervi mi sono visto cos
<Torpedo> tretto a usare MS Win10
<sin_> ok a dopo
<apiera> buongiorno
<apiera> buongiorno, ho ubuntu stabile ultima relase, ho installato prima mysql da guida e poi jkd 6 di oracle
<apiera> se mi collego a mysql mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/13123338/
<apiera> è una installazione pulita di ubuntu, non ho installato altro software
<fra79> ciao a tutti, sto scaricando la versione di ubuntu 14.04.3 amd64 sul mio vaio vgn-fs315h, il mio laptop è in grado di farlo girare
<fra79> ?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | fra79
<ubot-it> fra79: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<apiera> mysql
<apiera> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'alessandro'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ExPBoy> !mysql
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<fra79> a quanto pare è meglio lubuntu, dove lo trovo?
<ExPBoy> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<apiera> ExPBoy ho seguito la guida, mi da listen ma non mi fa entrare...
<ExPBoy> apiera, probabilmente l'hai seguita male
<apiera> ho impostato la password nemmeno con mysql - p mi fa entrare
<apiera> l'o già disintallato
<apiera> reinstallato
<apiera> ExPBoy: lo disistallo con il comando apt-get --purge remove mysql* e poi lo rinstallo
<apiera> è partita l'installazione, michiede la password, gliela fornisco (semplicemente alessandro)
<apiera> mysql
<apiera> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'alessandro'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<apiera> ok ora sembra che va
<rojee> Salve ho un problema con ubuntu 15.04
<rojee> Dopo aver aggiornato da 14.04 lts ubuntu non carica piú la schermata login e mi ritrovo una schermata con scritto "starting version 219"
<Carlin0> rojee, come hai fatto ad aggiornare da 14.04 a 15.04 ?
<rojee> Insieme a "[   112.293726] sr 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline devices
<rojee> Carlin0 mi é uscita la notifica mentre usavo il pc
<novellino> ciao ragazzi, mi serve un aiutino
<novellino> ho appena installato ubuntu e non sono molto pratico,
<Carlin0> rojee, qualcosa non torna perchè non potevi saltare una release
<novellino> volevo guardare skygo che però richiede silverlight, mi viene proposto in alternativa un'altro programma (mono) ma non so  come  installarlo
<novellino> mi sapete aiutare?
<novellino> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/web/moonlight/
<rojee> Scusate crashata l'app
<rojee> Comunque non lo so perché ha saltato delle release
<Carlin0> !pipelight | novellino
<ubot-it> novellino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Carlin0> segui la guida novellino
<rojee> Ora posso solo usare il terminale
<Carlin0> !ripristino | rojee
<ubot-it> rojee: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<novellino> quale guida? non la trovo
<Carlin0> !pipelight | novellino segui questa guida
<ubot-it> novellino segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<rojee> Come? Dovrei reinstallare tutto?
<novellino> ok grazie
<rojee> Non posso fare niente su pc quindi?
<novellino> grazie ubuntu!!! da quanto di ho conosciuto il mio computer del dopoguerra è rinato.....viagra!!!!!
<rojee> ?
<sin_> hola! non riesco ad entrare nel mio account.il sistema  si avvia,do la pasw entra ma non mi fa vedere nulla nemmeno lo sfondo.il mio sistema è il 14.04 lts  montato su un hd da 56 g.
<trustno1> salve, ho windows 8.1 e mint 17.2 in dualboot , posso modificare la partizione mint per installare anche ubuntu o sarebbe un problema
<Carlin0> !veggenti | trustno1
<ubot-it> trustno1: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Carlin0> trustno1, che ne sappiamo come sei messo ? posta almeno una schermata di gparted
<novellino> ciao ragazzi, ho provato ad installare silverlight seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<novellino> ma quando facccio il test non funziona lo stesso, consigli?
<trustno1> simpatia saltami addosso eh ... la domanda sarebbe se posso restringere una partizione logica dove ho installato mint per  crearne una terza e installare ubuntu .. non vorrei incasinare il grub o qualcos altro.. ora posto una schermata
<Carlin0> trustno1, se tocchi la partizione minimo il grub lo devi ripristinare , ma il problema principale è : hai abbastanza spazio ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<novellino> mi dice che il plugin è già installato, ma quando vado a vedere tra i componenti aggiuntivi- plugin, non c'è
<novellino> risolto!!!
<Carlin0> novellino, bene
<trustno1> si direi di si , mint ha ora 115 gb 13 utilizzati
<sin_> nessuna idea?
<Carlin0> trustno1, eh ma io come faccio a saperlo ? lol cmq se è così da live riduci la partizione e poi installando ubuntu dovrebbe sistemarti da solo anche il grub
<trustno1> Carlin0 si scusa hai ragione
<Carlin0> bastano 25/30 GB trustno1
<Carlin0> a tenersi larghi
<trustno1> ok , la swap la condividono o serve una seconda area swap
<Carlin0> la condividono
<trustno1> scusa da cd live ora non mi fa fare il punto di domanda
<trustno1> ok grazie 1000
<trustno1> ubot it ... xanax 20 gocce al bisogno ah ah ah ...carlin0 grazie ancora
<Andreas71> Buonasera a tutti
<Andreas71> Ho installato con successo Ubuntu 15.10 su un Asus 1001px. Tutto ok tranne che per l'audio: perfetto in cuffia, muto dalle casse. Come risolvere?
<krabador> Andreas71, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , da terminale
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Andreas71, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<sin_> hola! non riesco ad entrare nel mio account.il sistema si avvia,do la pasw entra ma non mi fa vedere nulla nemmeno lo sfondo.il mio sistema è il 14.04 lts montato su un hd da 56 g.
<krabador> sin_, cosa hai fatto prima che succedesse questo?
<sin_> niente
<krabador> sin_, riavvia , e dal grub selezioni la seconda opzione dall'alto
<krabador> poi il penultimo kernel
<krabador> vedi se funzioan
<sin_> non funziona niente entro con la mia psw  e stop.adesso sto provando con una pendrive.
<krabador> sin_, hai provato il penultimo kernel?
<sin_> scusa spiegati meglio
<krabador> sin_, rileggi semplicemente
<krabador> le ultime 5 linee, se hai problemi, chiedi
<sin_> io non ci arrivo al grub
<krabador> sin_, hai solo questo sistema, in questa macchina?
<sin_> si
<krabador> sin_, premi shift destro appena accendi la macchina, continuamente
<sin_> fatto
<krabador> ecco , prova un kernel precedente
<sin_> opzioni avanzate?
<sin_> recovery mode?
<krabador> non recovery mode
<sin_> ok gneric
<krabador> proprio il kernel, ma il penultimo , ovvero quello col numero leggermente precedente
<sin_> genricsi
<sin_> si
<sin_> niente stessa cosa
<krabador> sin_, allora, stessa procedura, selezioni recovery mode, ti attacchi con un cavo lan, selezioni networking, successivamente root
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<Parmariu2> Dopo aver aggiornato a 15.10 non funziona piu niente
<Camelx> buonasera a tutti
<Camelx> Nell'ufficio dove lavoro c'è un server linux dove vengono condivisi tutti i file lavorativi, io dalla mia postazione (sotto windows) vedo la memoria del server come se fosse una memoria fisica collegata al mio pc, con una sua lettera ecc
<Camelx> che tipo di connessione è?
<Mr_Pan> Camelx, a che ti serve saperlo?!?
<Camelx> Mr_Pan: volevo fare un collegamento del genere anche a casa mia
<Mr_Pan> Camelx, è una condivizione di cartelle/file tramite server samba ...
<Mr_Pan> dovresti leggere qualcosa in rete .. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba comincia da qui per avere un'idea
<Camelx> Mr_Pan: sicuro? perché io oggi ho già una condivisione con server samba ma allle periferiche mi connetto con ad esempio //192.168.1.xx oppure tramite risorse di rete (quando lo trova)
<Camelx> Se vado in risorse del computer vedo i dischi locali, HD, Cd-rom, memorie SD ecc
<Mr_Pan> Camelx, la condivizione la puoi mappare con una lettera
<Mr_Pan> Camelx, qui però non si da supporto per windows  M;)
<Camelx> Mr_Pan: ah si? non lo sapevo, interessante! Ma il pc sul quale ho samba e che volevo configurare ha ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Camelx, puoi mappare le connessioni con le lettere dall'altro pc ...
<Camelx> capito, quindi è un impostazione dei client, non del "server"?
<parmariu> Mi aiutate? Da quando ho aggiornato a 15.10 non o5engo quando accendo che la richiesta di una password e poi solo la riga comando ma non GRUB o altro
<novellino> c'è modo di fare funzionare skygo?
<novellino> qualcuno c'è riuscito?
<sailor_moon> ciao, ripeto il mio problema: a volte all'improvviso lo schermo mi diventa così https://www.dropbox.com/s/cvsvdthqqegphq4/Schermata%20del%202015-11-03%2016-11-06.png?dl=0 e non so perchè...ho provato a non usare compiz, anche a disattivare la funzione compositor di xfwm4 ma ho sempre lo stesso problema...
<sailor_moon> certe volte riavviare xfwm4 funziona ma altre no..
<peppenapoli> come posso fare  per  installare una brother  visto che  il mimo pc  non legge il pacchetto?
<peppenapoli> cè  qualcuno in chat  che mi può aiutare?
<sala> ciao ragazzi! qualcuno di voi è riuscito a far funzionare SKYGO?
<krabador> !chat | sailor_moon
<ubot-it> sailor_moon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | sala
<ubot-it> sala: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sailor_moon> mhhhh non è un argomento valido in questo chan...?
<krabador> sala, non ricevo privati, entra nel canale segnalato
<sala> voglio sapere come far funzionare skygo su ubuntu, pensavo fosse inerente
<krabador> sala, questo canale è adibito all'assistenza tecnica del sistema
<sala> ah ok scusatemi, sono nuovo
<krabador> nessun problema
<krabador> sailor_moon, ho autocompletato male.
<sailor_moon> ah ok
<sailor_moon> boh insomma cosa posso fare? possibile che ogni volta le mie schede video non siano mai supportate bene?
<Andreas71> Buonasera a tutti
<krabador> sailor_moon, 1) a fare cosa 2)schede di risulta, mettono facilmente in situazioni strane
<Andreas71> ho appena installato per la prima volta ubuntu 15.10 su un netbook asus 1001px
<Andreas71> tutto ok tranne l'audio
<sailor_moon> a funzionare normalmente...ho disattivato ogni compositor possibile e immaginabile e comunque ho lo stesso problema
<Andreas71> si sente dalle cuffie ma non dagli speaker del pc
<krabador> Andreas71, alle 18:02 ti era stato risposto
<krabador> chiedendoti di mandare dei comandi diagnoastici
<krabador> <krabador> Andreas71, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , da terminale
<krabador> <krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> Andreas71, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<sailor_moon> sul mio vecchio pc avevo una ati ed era un altro dramma
<krabador> sailor_moon, il driver open ati è ottimo
<sailor_moon> ai miei tempi non tanto
<krabador> appunto
<sailor_moon> comunque ormai è passato
<Andreas71> grazie a tutti
<Andreas71> provo subito
<krabador> il driver open , sul 2D è meglio del catalyst
<sailor_moon> mi frego? cerco alternative a linux?
<krabador> sailor_moon, prova xubuntu direttamente
<krabador> sailor_moon, il web è pieno .
<sailor_moon> lo sto facendo...sto usando xfce col compositor di xfwm4 disattivato
<krabador> sailor_moon, hai installato xubuntu, o xfce in ubuntu
<krabador> visto che un paio di giorni fa hai detto di usare ubuntu
<krabador> dopo aver avuto xubuntu per un po'
<sailor_moon> ho scaricato tutto xubuntu...ho anche ubuntu però
<krabador> "ho scaricato tutto xubuntu" ---> dovrebbe significare che adesso stai usando un'installazione di xubuntu?
<sailor_moon> ho scaricato xubuntu da ubuntu e ora sono in una sessione di xfce
<krabador> sailor_moon, installa direttamente xubuntu
<sailor_moon> cosa cambia?
<krabador> sailor_moon, come ti è stato abbondantemente detto
<krabador> sailor_moon, ubuntu cl xfce != xubuntu
<sailor_moon> ok
<krabador> Andreas71, non leggo privati , sono disabilitati, scrivi in canale
<krabador> Andreas71, non leggo privati , sono disabilitati, scrivi in canale
<Andreas71> si scusami
<Andreas71> ho digitatoi comandi da te indicati
<Andreas71> ma ancora nulla :(
<krabador> Andreas71, per favore leggi
<krabador> <krabador> chiedendoti di mandare dei comandi diagnostici
<krabador> non sono quindi la soluzione, ma solo comandi per contestualizzare parte della situazione
<krabador> vanno incollati qui i 2 link prodotti dagli ultimi 2
<Andreas71> scusami, uso ubuntu per la prima volta
<Andreas1971> rieccomi
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-07
<5EXAAGHOI> Ciao a tutti sono  bloccato con il notebook Asus x54c con ubuntu residente dopo l'aggiornamento 15.10 si accende chiede per di sistema ma non entre in grub e mi da solo riga di comando poi non accetta piu niente
<michele993> buongiorno
<michele993> stranamente stamattina andando a fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice richiede l'installazione di pacchetti no nfidati O.o
<ExPBoy> michele993, pare tu abbia installato ppa quindi è normale che ti appaia quell'avviso
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<michele993> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<anto12x> buongiorno, prima di passare ad ubuntu 32 bit vorrei sapere se il programma macbook per gestione server funziona. Grazie.
<anto12x> buongiorno
<Carlin0> anto12x, e vieni a chiedere qui del mac ?
<yepes> buongiorno , ho in uso sul pc la versione ubuntu15.04 al termine dei vari aggiornamenti mi compare il messaggio"il soft. è aggiornato,tuttavia ubuntu 15.10 è ora disponibile  è consigliato procedere alla sua installazione opuure va bene cosi'? grazie per le delucidazioni
<SapphireSparkle> Buongiorno, è questo il canale di supporto tecnico di Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !avanzamento | yepes
<ubot-it> yepes: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, si
<SapphireSparkle> Avrei bisogno di aiuto >.<
<anto12x> capisco, ma ho un negozio.un mio amico mi sta pressando per passare a linux e vorrei farlo.se mi potete aiutare ve ne sarei grato.ringrazio cmq.
<SapphireSparkle> Ho appena aggiornato Ubuntu, e riavviando, non funziona più la scheda wireless
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, sei collegato con ubuntu ora ?
<SapphireSparkle> Sìsì, in ethernet
<SapphireSparkle> Nel computer ho solo Ubuntu installato
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, sudo apt install pastebinit
<SapphireSparkle> Installato
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, un attimo ..
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, lspci | grep network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, il comando crea un link , postalo qui
<SapphireSparkle> "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<Carlin0> addirittura ...
<SapphireSparkle> D:
<SapphireSparkle> Sto usando un HP 250 G3 (con RT3290), se ti può essere utile...
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<SapphireSparkle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142733/
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, rfkill list | pastebinit
<SapphireSparkle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142754/
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, per caso hai un tasto fisico sul pc che abilita/disabilita il wifi ?
<SapphireSparkle> Sì, il tasto F12
<Carlin0> hai provato con quello immagino ...
<SapphireSparkle> Ma risulta attiva la scheda, poiché quando la disattivo, non funziona nulla, quando la attivo, esce scritto nell'applet "dispositivo non pronto"
<Carlin0> è strano ... un parte del software la vede pronta e un altra parte dice network DISABLED
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, che ubuntu è?
<SapphireSparkle> 15.10
<SapphireSparkle> Fino a poco fa, prima di un aggiornamento di Ubuntu di 93 MB funzionava perfettamente la wireless, dopo l'aggiornamento  riavvio e smette di funionare :(
<SapphireSparkle> *funzionare
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: hai visto quali pacchetti ha aggiornato?
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<SapphireSparkle> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142785/
<SapphireSparkle> jester- Mi pare abbia aggiornato solo il core
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, hai aggiunto troppe porcherie
<SapphireSparkle> Ma nei PPA io li avevo rimossi :|
<Carlin0> ne hai una marea
<SapphireSparkle> Se vuoi ti faccio lo screen dei PPA
<Carlin0> e non è un caso che si sia imputtanato tutto proprio con l'aggiornamento
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, li ho già visti
<SapphireSparkle> In software e aggiornamenti ho solo: partner canonical, TLP, themes, Intel Graphics, Google Earth, Numix
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, hai tutti questi http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142785/
<jester-> ne hai solo 36 di ppa
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> lol
<ExPBoy> figurati se non si inchioda
<Carlin0> eh
<SapphireSparkle> Chiedo scusa se non sono un veterano di Linux, eh!
<ExPBoy> ?
<Carlin0> anzi già tanto che va ancora
<ExPBoy> SapphireSparkle, non è questo il problema
<jester-> si ma i ppa siete una scheggia a metterli
<Carlin0> SapphireSparkle, no problem , l'esperienza insegna , ora lo sai
<ExPBoy> appunto se uni non ha esperienza meglio che vada piano
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<SapphireSparkle> Lo invio in pastebin
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: iwconfig | patebinit
<SapphireSparkle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142829/
<jester-> che cazzo di interfaccia
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: rfkill list
<SapphireSparkle> Mi pare di vedere in giro che la rt3290 non vada tanto d'accordo con Linux.
<SapphireSparkle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142852/
<jester-> non è normale interfaccia wlp2s0f0
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<SapphireSparkle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13142862/
<jester-> SapphireSparkle: apparentemente è tutto a posto, non c'è la wifi nella icona rete?
<SapphireSparkle> Nell'applet esce scritto "dispositivo non pronto"
<jester-> riavvia con il penultimo kernel
<jester-> dentro a opzion iavanzatre
<SapphireSparkle> Chiedo venia, ma quali opzioni avanzate?
<SapphireSparkle> Ho capito alla fine, provo a riavviare
<parmariu> Ciao a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> !aiuto | parmariu
<ubot-it> parmariu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<parmariu> Allora quando accendo il computer con residente ubuntu mi chiede la pw e poi mi da riga di comando ma non entrò in nessuna parte di ubuntu un
<Carlin0> !ripristino | parmariu
<ubot-it> parmariu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<parmariu> Voglio dire che sto scrivendo da telefonino perche il notebook non va
<jester-> !ripristino | parmariu
<ubot-it> parmariu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<parmariu> Non posso ripristinare se non va
<jester-> parmariu: leggi la guida
<Carlin0> parmariu, ma ti sei degnato almeno di leggere ?
<parmariu> OK OK
<jester-> Carlin0: sei mattooo? rovina le vista peggio che le seghe
<Carlin0> :o)
<parmariu> Ora ho letto ma ho ubuntu da sempre e residente non entrò nel BIOS
<ExPBoy> ?
<parmariu> Scusa ma non capisco neppure io
<ExPBoy> si infatti che vuol dire quello che hai appena scritto?
<jester-> parmariu: come cazzo hai installato
<jester-> avrai avviato il dvd o la usb, o no
<jester-> o trolli maluccio
<ExPBoy> eh
<parmariu> Non riesco ad essere chiaro ma il computer Asus non va io ubuntu l'ho dall'acquisto
<Carlin0> e allora ?
<ExPBoy> parmariu, riportalo da chi te l'ha venduto
<parmariu> Dico che sono 5 AA che c'è l'ho
<ExPBoy> AA?
<ExPBoy> bho
<Carlin0> parmariu, 5 ampere ?
<parmariu> Non si può fare proprio niente? Da telefonino mi scrive così sono anni
<Carlin0> parmariu, si può fare quello che già ti abbiamo indicato , in alternativa anche una installazione nuova
<parmariu> Mi rendo conto che è un problema
<Carlin0> no ... basta applicarsi un po e seguire le guide
<Carlin0> anzi parmariu direi che se hai ubuntu da 5 anni e hai sempre aggiornato una nuova installazione sia la cosa migliore
<jester-> parmariu: tutti i portatili hanno una partizione di ripristino, devo solo consultare il manuale del pc per sapere quale tasto Fx pigiare al boot
<parmariu> Io vedo che il sistema operativo c'è ancora
<jester-> e come fai a vedere se non si avvia
<Carlin0> parmariu, anche io vedo sotto casa parcheggiata una fiat 850 coupè , ma non vuol dire che vada in moto
<jester-> parmariu: in piu se il pc ha 5 AA hai una distro scaduta e non piu aggiornabile
<parmariu> Mi da riga di comando sotto ubuntu 15.10
<jester-> parmariu: pc di 5 AA come fai ad avere la 15,10
<parmariu> L'ho aggiornato e me l'ha fatto
<Carlin0> parmariu, io quello che dovevo dirti l'ho fatto ora sta a te
<parmariu> Grazie comunque
<Carlin0> !installazione | parmariu
<ubot-it> parmariu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<parmariu> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pippo> ciao ragazzi
<pippo> accendendo il pc si è verificato un problema
<pippo> quando vado per inserire la passw mi esce una schermata nera
<pippo> e nuovamebte la schermata dove inserire la passw
<pippino> ciao ragazzi accendendo il pc si è verificato un problema quando vado per inserire la passw mi esce una schermata nera e nuovamebte la schermata dove inserire la passw https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MSqWJC05RWuOKZR1DsE8
<pippino> chi mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> pippo, ma quanti erano sti dati ? c'era il posto per tutto?
<pippo> eccomi
<pippo> non lo so
<Carlin0> cosa non sai ...
<pippo> se i dati erano troppi o pochi
<pippo> grub cosa è
<akis24> pippo: se non ci dai dettagli restiamo qui fino a notte eh grub = la schermata di avvio dove selezioni il sistema da avviare
<Carlin0> pippo, il menù da cui si sceglie che os avviare
<pippo> ora provo grazie
<pippo> ragazzi non mi da la possibilita di scegliere
<Carlin0> pippo, hai solo ubuntu ?
<pippo> ricordo che nel vecchio ubuntu 14  mi appariva grub
<pippo> si ho solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> all'avvio premi ripetutamente shift
<Carlin0> e vedrai che ti appare il menù
<pippo> ok riprovo
<pippo> Ci sono riuscito ora che faccio?  Ripristina l avvio normale ? Sto scrivendo da smartphone
<Carlin0> prova
<pippo> Stesso problema
<Carlin0> pippo, allora rifai e scegli la shell di root
<pippo> Fatto
<Carlin0> pippo proviamo a creare un altro utente , come lo vuoi chiamare ?
<Carlin0> mettiamo ad esempio pippo2
<Carlin0> dai sti 2 comandi
<Carlin0> adduser pippo2
<Carlin0> adduser pippo2 sudo
<pippo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8j64O2sWSYSALi0AbbDf
<Carlin0> pippo, dai i 2 comandi e alla fine dai reboot per riavviare
<pippo> Mi dice pippo2 nn trovato
<Carlin0> adduser pippo2
<Carlin0> adduser pippo2 sudo
<Carlin0> in sequenza su
<pippo> Lo so lo fatto prima mi dice aggiunta dell utente del nuovo gruppo poi però al secondo do comando adduser  pippo2 sudo comando non trovato
<pippo> Dice inoltre l utente pippo2 nn esiste
<Carlin0> pippo, ls /home/
<pippo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/UfyI4MubSUuwEmOZrugK
<pippo> Mi dice che la directory nn esiste con l ultimo comando home
<Carlin0> non esiste /home/  ? fai vedere
<pippo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dLpp260uSvroKBTFM88z
<Carlin0> metti lo spazio tra ls e /home/
<cristian_c> lol
<pippo> ok mi ha dato jonny colorato di blu
<pippo> Ora come procedo ?
<Carlin0> prova a dare → dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Carlin0> occhio alla sintassi se no stiamo qui fino a domani
<pippo> Fatto
<Carlin0> ha dato errori ?
<pippo> No mi escono delle opzioni
<Carlin0> pippo, dpkg --configure -a
<pippo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lmqOXl9aToSQZiAOresH
<Carlin0> aridaje [17:09:56] <Carlin0> pippo, dpkg --configure -a
<pippo> Scusa ma da smartphone ci mette tanto a carica re le foto e stiamo due passi avanti qnd arriva la foto
<Carlin0> pippo, lascia stare lo smathone e pensa a dare i comandi giusti
<pippo> Scusa ma fa uguale
<Carlin0> vuol dire che continui a darlo errato
<Fieduardo> Ciao ragazzi, una domanda semplice (credo) posso installare il software da hd esterno?
<Carlin0> Fieduardo, che software ?
<krabador> Fieduardo, dipende da cosa stiamo parlando
<Fieduardo> ubuntu
<Fieduardo> 15.10
<Carlin0> il sistema operativo ?
<Fieduardo> si
<krabador> Fieduardo, vuoi installare il sistema nell'hd, oppure usare l'hd come supporto di installazione?
<Fieduardo> ; la seconda
<krabador> si
<Fieduardo> ;)
<Fieduardo> ok
<Carlin0> si ma ti complichi la vita abestia
<Fieduardo> me se il file è iso, come faccio a scompattarlo nell'hd esterno
<krabador> al posto che usare una pendrive, usi l'hd
<krabador> non devi scompattarlo
<pippo> Carlin0 quando lo scrivo errato mi dice comando nn trovato invece qnd lo scrivo giusto mi chiede se voglio creare una pipe con Less o more
<krabador> !usbwin | Fieduardo
<ubot-it> Fieduardo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> al posto della pendrive, selezioni l'hd
<krabador> e selezioni l'hd al boot, una volta fatta la procedura
<Carlin0> pippo, fai vedere , e tieni conto che tra un po devo andarmene
<Fieduardo> il problema è che nmon posso selezionare l'hd come boot
<Fieduardo> quindi devo scriverlo sull'hd e lanciralo da li
<Fieduardo> si puoò?
<Carlin0> Fieduardo, il pc supporta il boot da usb ?
<Fieduardo> no
<Fieduardo> purtroppo
<Carlin0> e allora non puoi
<Fieduardo> devo scrivelo x forza su dvd
<Fieduardo> ?
<Carlin0> si
<Fieduardo> ok
<krabador> Fieduardo, di che pc stai parlando?
<krabador> se troppo vecchio, lascia stare direttamente ubuntu
<Fieduardo> che vuol dire Krabador?
<Fieduardo> lascia stare direttamente ubuntu?
<krabador> che potresti rispondere alla domanda
<krabador> elencando componenti del pc
<pippo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dNG3vLT2RuWRS4twq7jA
<Carlin0> Fieduardo, ci sono dei requisiti minimi richiesti
<Fieduardo> non sono in grado di dirti che tipo di pc è
<Fieduardo> so solo che ha almeno un paio di anni
<Fieduardo> me lo hanno regalato
<Carlin0> pippo, continui a sbagliare comando
<Fieduardo> è un assemblato
<krabador> Fieduardo, vuoi occuparti di un pc, e non sei in grado di dire che roba sia...
<Fieduardo> è grave
<Fieduardo> proprio perchè è vecchio volevo smanettarci un pò sopra
<Carlin0> Fieduardo, se non supporta boot da sub ne ha 10 direi
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> il mancato boot da usb è un indice molto chiaro
<Fieduardo> no no
<Fieduardo> 2 anni
<krabador> ma , potresti cercare di scoprire
<Fieduardo> non di +
<Fieduardo> forse era vecchio già
<Carlin0> Fieduardo, prova lubuntu che è + leggero
<krabador> Fieduardo, non c'è da disquisire
<pippo> Grazie mille carlino proverò di nuovo più tardi
<krabador> Fieduardo, scopri che cosa hai
<krabador> ed in base a quello si possono delineare soluzioni
<pippo> Forse è il nervosismo che mi fa sbagliare un grazie mille di cuore
<Fieduardo> e come faccio a scoprirlo?
<krabador> pippo, tasto dopo tasto, con calma, copi i comandi, e mandi invio
<krabador> pippo, cristian_c fa un servizio a domicilio, per i comandi giusti
<Carlin0> krabador, pippo è da recovery
<krabador> Carlin0, infatti, li copia , e li digita, tasto dopo tasto
<krabador> con calma
<krabador> Fieduardo, che sistema monta attualmente?
<Fieduardo> 7 ultimate
<Carlin0> Fieduardo, scarica lubuntu lo masterizzi e lo avvii poi vieni qui che scopriamo cosa hai per le mani
 * cristian_c spingitore di tasti
<krabador> Fieduardo, gestione periferiche, ti dice tutto
<Fieduardo> lubuntu?
<krabador> o fai come dice Carlin0 , se hai voglia tempo e un dvd da mandare in boot
<krabador> Fieduardo, se ci dicessi cosa hai , non ti si indicherebbe lubuntu
<krabador> per forza
<Carlin0> a bhe io non conosco win
<Carlin0> quindi my way
<krabador> in mancanza d'altro , e la tua segnalazione che non fa il boot da usb, si puo' pensare solo che abbia 10 o piu' anni
<krabador> il pc, motivazione per cui, lubuntu.
<Fieduardo> il pc ha 2 anni, probabilmente è equipaggiato con hardware un pò vecchio
<Fieduardo> comuqnue provo on lubuntu
<Fieduardo> che trovo dove?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> Fieduardo, è inutile che ti accanisci con "ha 2 anni"
<krabador> Fieduardo, quello che conta è com'è fatto
<akis24> Fieduardo:     Clicca con il tasto sinistro del mouse sul pulsante Start    Clicca con il tasto sinistro su Pannello di Controllo, Sistema e manutenzione    Clicca con il tasto sinistro su Sistema    Visualizza quantita' ram e velocita' processore .. e leggi tutto  cpu e ram
<Fieduardo> ok, ha 10 anni
<Fieduardo> processore AMD Sempron 145 2.80Ghz
<Fieduardo> RAM 4.0 GB
<Fieduardo> 3.00 utilizzabile
<akis24> ohh bene
<Fieduardo> sistema operativo 32 bit
<krabador> Fieduardo, se guardi bene nel bios, il pc supporta boot da usb
<krabador> a meno che non è una scheda madre giochipreziosi
<Fieduardo> esatto, è proprio quella perchè non lo supporta
<Fieduardo> quindi?
<krabador> quindi?
<Fieduardo> sul processore c'è la faccia di Cicciobello quindi è certamente giochi preziosi
<krabador> !chat | Fieduardo
<ubot-it> Fieduardo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fieduardo> eh... non supporta l'usb, come ti ho detto
<krabador> Fieduardo, va nella sezione boot, guarda bene le opzioni, ed elencale qui
<Fieduardo> x farlo devo riavviare il pc
<Fieduardo> e quindi siconnettermi
<Fieduardo> te lo assicuro
<Fieduardo> non supporta usb
<krabador> il canale non scompare in tua assenza
<albertone69> sera a tutti
<albertone69> avrei bisogno un consiglio su un dv 9000 quale linux per avere tutti i driver perfettamente funzionanti
<cristian_c> albertone69: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> secondo te di quale distro parliamo?
<albertone69> era ubuntu
<cristian_c> 'era'?
<albertone69> vado nella chat
<Andreas71> Buonasera a tutti
<Andreas71> secondo giorno di ubuntu :)
<krabador> è esploso qualcosa?
<Andreas71> l'ho installato su un asus 1001px con 2 gb ram, intel atom n455
<Andreas71> ciao kabrador
<Andreas71> ancora no :)
<krabador> bene
<Andreas71> per questa macchina meglio ubuntu normale o xubuntu?
<Andreas71> o windows 7 starter? :P
<krabador> Andreas71, lubuntu
<Andreas71> più leggero?
<krabador> indicato per hardware datato e netbook
<Andreas71> naturalmente devo riformattare tutto.....
<krabador> reinstallare, se non l'hai usato piu' di tanto, non hai molto da perdere
<Andreas71> differenze considerevoli di prestazioni?
<krabador> si
<Andreas71> magari non avrò più nemmeno il problema audio :P
<krabador> Andreas71, fa il supporto di installazione
<krabador> Andreas71, fa domande specifiche per favore
<Andreas71> si scusami
<Andreas71> funzionano le casse/cuffie se attacco il jack ma non gli speaker del netbook
<krabador> Andreas71, fai il supporto di installazione , mandi in sessione di prova, e giudica tu stesso come va
<krabador> stessa cosa per xubuntu
<krabador> Andreas71, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<Andreas71> dovrei chiedere cosa è il supporto di installazione ma temo di fare una figuraccia
<krabador> Andreas71, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<Andreas71> ok, vado col terminale
<krabador> Andreas71, ovvio, specialmente se hai già effettuato un'installazione
<Andreas71> ok :)
<Andreas71> lancio i comandi descritti
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 restituiranno un link, incollalo qui
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Andreas71> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore
<Andreas71> E: Si è verificato un problema nel rinominare il file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.mZSCcA in /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - rename (2: File o directory non esistente)
<Andreas71> W: È consigliato eseguire "apt-get update" per correggere questi problemi
<Andreas71> dopo il primo comando
<krabador> Andreas71, iniziamo bene
<Andreas71> :(
<krabador> Andreas71, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Andreas71> eseguo :)
<Andreas71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13152941/
<Andreas71> vado?
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<Andreas71> non vado dunque sul link'
<Andreas71> ?
<krabador> non perdere tempo
<Andreas71> deduco sia un no
<Andreas71> altro link
<Andreas71> altro link
<Andreas71> ora?
<Andreas71> 3 comandi - 3 links diversi
<krabador> ok Andreas71 , torna quando hai voglia di essere serio.
<Andreas71> sono serio, non sono solo esperto
<Andreas71> devo cliccare sui lonks?
<krabador> Andreas71, li devi incollare qui
<Andreas71> già fatto
<krabador> ni
<krabador> no
<krabador> se insisti di averlo fatto, accomodati pure fuori
<Andreas71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13152941/
<Andreas71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13153036/
<Andreas71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13153049/
<Andreas71> ora?
<slot> vorrei installare xubuntu su asus x 205 ta,anche eliminando windows 8.1 ....
<krabador> slot, fa il supporto di installazione, dopo aver scaricato la iso di xubuntu, fa partire l'installazione ,e  quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni l'opzione per usare tutto il disco
<krabador> Andreas71, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1448362
<krabador> sembra ancora in corso
<Andreas71> grazie krabador
<Andreas71> krabador, perdonami
<krabador> Andreas71, scarica iso di lubuntu 14.04, fa supporto di installazione, manda sessione di prova, vedi se ti da il problema
<Andreas71> ho aperto la pagina
<slot> da quanto letto pare che non faccia partire l'istallazione...
<krabador> Andreas71, quel link , è il link della segnalazone del bug
<krabador> slot, che cpu hai?
<cristian_c> slot: quel pc ha un bios a 32 bit
<cristian_c> visto che monta windows a 32 bit
<Andreas71> krabador, ok. ma per risolvere?
<krabador> Andreas71, puoi vedere "confirmed" , nello status del bug
<krabador> non è stato risolto
<Andreas71> capisco
<krabador> Andreas71, quella scheda ha dato noie in diverse versioni del kernel, come ti ho detto, prova 14.04
<Andreas71> con i prossimi aggiornamenti credi si potrà risolvere?
<krabador> possibile
<Andreas71> ultima cosa e ti ringrazio
<Andreas71> il messaggio dell'errore nei pacchetti rientra nel discorso del bug?
<krabador> no
<slot> esatto,l'ho preso senza controllare prima secondo voi è fattibile?
<krabador> slot, disabilita tutte le opzioni uefi
<krabador> secure boot, e fastboot
<krabador> slot, ma , per favore, che cpu hai?
<Andreas71> e da cosa secondo te?
<slot> atom  Z3735F
<krabador> Andreas71, è stato risolto con sudo apt-get update
<slot> 1,33
<Andreas71> krabador, grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> di niente, per qualsiasi cosa di ubuntu, siamo qui ù
<slot> deve arrivare la prossima settimana,se non mi fà  installare linux lo rimando indietro...
<Andreas71> verrò a rompervi di nuovo presto ;)
<krabador> slot, prendi un pc con una cpu vera, non un atom , di fascia quindi leggermente piu' alta
<krabador> se non ce l'hai davanti, non si possono neanche fare prove
<slot> ok ,rientro quando arriva,grazie per ora,saluti
<krabador> se prendi altro è meglio
<slot> preso per viaggiare e per il peso,ho altri due per casa,naturalmente con xubuntu
<krabador> phttps://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-14.10-install-asus-x205ta.md
<krabador> da uno sguardo qui , sebbene non sembrano comunque pochi i problemi
<cristian_c> slot: prendi una cpu 'da portatile'
<cristian_c> non i bay trail
<cristian_c> slot: altrimenti l'esperienza linux potrebbe rivelarsi una tortura
<slot> ricevuto,grazie
<vincenzovitale22> Salve, avrei un problema con Ubuntu 14.04.03 LTS
<krabador> !chiedi | vincenzovitale22
<ubot-it> vincenzovitale22: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vincenzovitale22> Dopo aver installato Ubuntu 14.04.03 LTS sul mio pc in Dual Boot con W10, quando vado a loggarmi mi va in loop
<cristian_c> vincenzovitale22: nel senso, che dopo la digitazione della password, appare nuovamente la richiesta?
<vincenzovitale22> Certo, appare di nuovo (sempre dopo una schermata nera) la schermata di login
<ioria> vincenzovitale22, ls -al ~/.Xauthority ?
<krabador> vincenzovitale22, ha mai funzionato?
<vincenzovitale22> Non ha mai funzionato e con ls -al ~/.Xauthority non riesco a trovarlo
<krabador> vincenzovitale22, nel punto in cui si blocca, digita ctrl alt f1
<vincenzovitale22> si mi va in modalità command
<krabador> vincenzovitale22, il pc è connesso?
<vincenzovitale22> ma ho provato di tutto, anche a reinstallare l'ambiente unity
<krabador> il pc è connesso?
<vincenzovitale22> si, ma ora lo sto usando su Windows per parlare con voi
<vincenzovitale22> la chat IRC funziona su Android?
<krabador> vincenzovitale22, si
<cristian_c> sì
<vincenzovitale22> serve qualche app per avviarla o basta che vado dal sito?
<krabador> vincenzovitale22, se installi un client irc, è meglio, ma , in base allo smartphone a tua disposizione, potrebbe funzionare anche il sito
<vincenzovitale22> gli estremi della chat?
<krabador> server irc.freenode.net
<krabador> #ubuntu-it
<HoloIRCUser> Ci sono
<HoloIRCUser> Avvio il sistema
<krabador> HoloIRCUser, allora, ctrl alt f1
<HoloIRCUser> Un attimo, lo sto riavviando per passare ad ubuntu
<HoloIRCUser> Fatto, sono in ctrl alt f1
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<HoloIRCUser> fatto
<HoloIRCUser> Che devo fare ora?
<krabador> HoloIRCUser, per favore
<krabador> riporta qui il link
<Guest67860> .
<cristian_c> HoloIRCUser: posta pure il link risultante
<krabador> !ciao | Guest58011
<ubot-it> Guest58011: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<HoloIRCUser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13160578
<krabador> HoloIRCUser, hai dato update, o upgrade ?
<HoloIRCUser> Nelle sessioni precedenti?
<krabador> HoloIRCUser, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<HoloIRCUser> Install
<krabador> HoloIRCUser, ti ho segnalato <krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<HoloIRCUser> Scusa, ho sbagliato a scrivere
<krabador> dopo l'install di mandare sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<HoloIRCUser> Fatto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13161012
<krabador> HoloIRCUser, ok sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<HoloIRCUser> Sta procedendo
<HoloIRCUser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13161350
<HoloIRCUser> Fatto
<HoloIRCUser> Kabrador?
<HoloIRCUser> C'è qualcuno?
<HoloIRCUser3> Scusate, problemi di linea
<HoloIRCUser3> C'è qualcuno?
<vincenzovitale> Qualcuno mi può rispondere?
<krabador> vincenzovitale, ha aggiornato il kernel, riavvia ubuntu
<vincenzovitale> Fatto
<vincenzovitale> Devo loggarmi?
<krabador> non è cambiato nulla?
<vincenzovitale> Nulla
<vincenzovitale> Cosa devo fare?
<krabador> beh, devi vedere se va
<vincenzovitale> Non va. Ho fatto il comando ls -al per Xauthority e mi è uscito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/13162763
<krabador> vincenzovitale, prova a creare un nuovo utente
<vincenzovitale> Come?
<krabador> vincenzovitale, http://askubuntu.com/a/607333
<krabador> cosi'
<vincenzovitale> Stesso errore
<vincenzovitale> Nulla
<radu21> hi guys
<radu21> i need a help
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-08
<HoloIRCUser1> Kabrador, volevo ringraziarti
<HoloIRCUser1> Ho risolto =)
<peppinovesuviano> buon giorno  .
<peppinovesuviano> non  riesco a  installare la  mia  stampante  perchè  il  sistema non trova il comando
<peppinovesuviano> cè  qualcuno in chat  che mi può  aiutare '
<peppinovesuviano> ??
<peppinovesuviano> per  paicere ?
<peppinovesuviano> piacere !
<peppinovesuviano> questo e il canale  di supporto '
<peppinovesuviano> ????
<ExPBoy> !dettagli | peppinovesuviano
<ubot-it> peppinovesuviano: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<peppinovesuviano> allora  io  quando vado a  installare la  stampante  non la  installa perchè  non trova il comando
<ExPBoy> peppinovesuviano, non mi hai detto niente
<peppinovesuviano> questo e  il problema
<ExPBoy> che ubuntu usi che stampante è
<peppinovesuviano> mfc 215 c
<ExPBoy> cosa fai per installarla
<peppinovesuviano> e  una  multi funzione
<ExPBoy> si ma se non so la marca e il modello e che ubuntu usi non posso fare niente
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | peppinovesuviano
<ubot-it> peppinovesuviano: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<peppinovesuviano> ma   ti serve la versione ?
<peppinovesuviano> del mio  sistema  operativo ?
<ExPBoy> peppinovesuviano, che è un segreto militare?
<peppinovesuviano> 12.04 lts  32 bit
<peppinovesuviano> sono andato a vedere le  caratteristiche
<peppinovesuviano> 12.04 LTS  32  BIT
<albo88> ciao
<albo88> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<albo88> scusate
<h_boyz> Buongiorno a tutti!
<h_boyz> Kubuntu 14.04.3 LTS impossibile regolare luminosità.Applet funziona luminosità non cambia.Gia visto molte guide senza risultato.
<h_boyz> Grazie in anticipo.
<cristian_c> h_boyz: definisci molte guide
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ho seguito vari how-to che dicevano di aggiungere comandi al file grub
<pippo> buon giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> h_boyz: quali comandi? Esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<ExPBoy> al brub?
<ExPBoy> ops grub
<h_boyz> al momento sono alla posizione di partenza
<ExPBoy> h_boyz, non penso il grub influisca sulla luminosità
<h_boyz> ho cancellato le varie modifiche
<cristian_c> h_boyz: puoi gentilmente rispondere alle domande?
<h_boyz> si scusa, stavo cercando la riga da postare
<h_boyz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<pippo> dopo un arresto anomalo non mi riconosce la password (ubuntu 15), tramite videoguida con root ho cambiato la passwd ma ancora non riconosce
<cristian_c> h_boyz: e poi, cos'hai fatto?
<h_boyz> ho disinstallato e reinstallato i driver proprietari
<h_boyz> ma nulla
<ExPBoy> !pass | pippo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pass'
<ExPBoy> !psw
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'psw'
<ExPBoy> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<cristian_c> pippo: mi sembra di aver già letto questa richiesta
<pippo> si ieri
<pippo> ho gi
<pippo> ho già fatto la procedura e l'ho cambiata correttamente ma quando riavvio continua a dare l'errore di ieri
<ExPBoy> pippo, hai sbagliato qualcosa
<h_boyz> cristian_c: in più col comando ls /sys/class/backlight/ ottengo http://paste.ubuntu.com/13193042/
<pippo> penso di no, perchè ho fatto anche la verifica del cambio mentre ero in root passo passo come nel video
<cristian_c> pippo: eri tu che digitavi i comandi errati
<ExPBoy> pippo, ok allora se hai fatto correttamente e non va abbiamo bisogno di un esorcista
<pippo> si ero io poi con il video ho capito bene dove mettere gli spasi giusti
<cristian_c> h_boyz: esattamente , cos'hai fatto dopo aver modificato e salvato /etc/default/grub?
<h_boyz> ho riavviato, visto che non funzionava ho rimesso tutto come era
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13193056/
<cristian_c> h_boyz: la modifica non serve a niente, se non viene applicata
<pippo> mi sa che formatto e reinstallo non riesco a trovare soluzioni ......
<h_boyz> si scusa ho fatto anche uptade-grub2
<ExPBoy> uptade?
<cristian_c> pippo: forse hai preso discretamente preso a martellate l'os
<cristian_c> pippo: anche perché non sappiamo quali guide e come le hai seguite
<h_boyz> ExPBoy: update... pardon
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> h_boyz: di quale pc parliamo?
<ExPBoy> h_boyz, hai un tasto dedicato alla luminosità?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> h_boyz: e come hai installato i driver?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: notebook sony vaio vpc-f12s1e
<h_boyz> cristian_c: tramite gestore driver, e se non sbaglio prima funzionava
<cristian_c> h_boyz: in live i tasti fn+ luminosità funzionano?
<h_boyz> si
<cristian_c> h_boyz: prima di cosa?
<cristian_c> martellate 2, la vendetta
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ma i tasti funzionano, mi appare la barra che cambia percentuale,ma non varia la luminosità
<h_boyz> cristian_c: prima di attivare i driver nvidia
<ExPBoy> sicuro di avere nvidia?
<cristian_c> h_boyz: con gli open non ci sono problemi?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: ehehe
<h_boyz> dovrei rimuoverli per scrupolo, ma appena installato il sistema andava,poi dopo aggiornamenti e driver proprietari ha smesso
<cristian_c> h_boyz: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<h_boyz> ExPBoy: il pc ha una doppia scheda, intel e nvidia gt330
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13193096/
<cristian_c> h_boyz: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13193133/  e http://paste.ubuntu.com/13193138/
<cristian_c> eb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-proposed restricted main universe multiverse
<cristian_c> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-proposed restricted main universe multiverse
<cristian_c> h_boyz: perché hai attivato i repo proposed?
<cristian_c> e perché hai aggiunto questi: gezakovacs-ppa-trusty.list e kubuntu-ppa-ppa-trusty.list ?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: forse quando ho attivato gli altri ho cliccato senza pensare
<h_boyz> :(
<h_boyz> cristian_c: devo toglierli?
<cristian_c> h_boyz: male, è la prima causa di un os andato a rotoli, il 'non pensare'
<cristian_c> h_boyz: i proposed li puoi disattivare, ma non ti aspettare una buona proobabilità di risolvere
<cristian_c> probabilità
<h_boyz> cristian_c: devo darti ragione,anche se è un po che uso kubuntu sono ancora molto inesperto.
<cristian_c> perché ormai la frittata è forse fatta
<cristian_c> h_boyz: a maggior ragione, la peggiore cosa che puoi fare è affidarti a 'risorse esterne' a ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | segui la doc ufficiale, h_boyz
<ubot-it> segui la doc ufficiale, h_boyz: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<h_boyz> cristian_c: capito...tolto la spunta da proposti
<cristian_c> h_boyz: ricarica i repo e prega
<h_boyz> cristian_c: repo ricaricati
<h_boyz> cristian_c: per tornare coi driver di prima installazione,mi confermi che devo scegliere i nouveau e non i legacy
<cristian_c> h_boyz: i driver proprietari non sono attivi di default
<cristian_c> h_boyz: quindi, scegli un po' tu quali installare
<cristian_c> da Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ed è meglio, generalmente, selezionare quelli 'testati' o 'raccomandati'
<h_boyz> allora al momento sono gli nvidia evidenziati come raccomandati dal sistema
<h_boyz> nvidia 340.93
<cristian_c> h_boyz: allora. installa quelli
<cristian_c> ma, ripeto, disattivare i proposed, ormai, potrebbe non avere più effetti positivi
<cristian_c> perché troppo tardi
<h_boyz> ok. tento un riavvio e ti ricontatto tra qualche minuto. se non va reinstallo
<cristian_c> h_boyz: o vai di ripristinp
<cristian_c> o
<h_boyz> qui in caso ho bisogno di un aiutino....comunque ora provo
<Zimir10> buongiorno
<Zimir10> c'è qualcuno
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Zimir10
<ubot-it> Zimir10: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Zimir10> volevo installare ubuntu 14.04 su un pavilion dv6. ho formattato il device usb, ho caricato il file iso con unebootin poi sono entrata nel bios impostando  usb drive al primo posto. Tuttavia  parte sempre windows e la schermata principale di ubuntu non si avvia
<franco79> salve o un problema con windows 7 mi anno consigliato in vari siti di installare ubuntu per risolvere il problema potreste aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Zimir10
<ubot-it> Zimir10: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> franco79: per favore, metti qualche 'h' in più al posto giusto, che mi sanguinano gli occhi
<cristian_c> !aiuto | franco79
<ubot-it> franco79: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<franco79> praticamente mi dice si e verificato un problema durante la comunicazione con un dispositivo collegato al computer  stato 0xc00000e9  grazie
<cristian_c> franco79: mi spieghi il nesso con ubuntu?
<franco79> se scarico ubuntu risolvo almeno il recuperodei file ?
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | franco79
<ubot-it> franco79: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> franco79: non necessariamente ubuntu
<cristian_c> una qualunque distro live
<cristian_c> che possa accedere al disco
<franco79> si ma non c'e bisogno di fare tanti giri di parole o formulato una domanda per installare ubuntu, non siamo mica ad un colloquio penitenziario, io non sono tanto bravo di pc  o solamente chiuesto se possibile un aiuto
<krabador> franco79: c'è bisogno che , per avere una risposta chiara, tu indichi cosa ti devi fare
<krabador> riparare il pc , recuperare i dati
<krabador> non sei stato chiaro.
<h_boyz> cristian_c: riavviato, ma niente da fare , applet funziona luminosità no
<h_boyz> può influire il cambio tra kdm e lightdm?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> h_boyz: che evidentemente i danni da ppa, ma sopratutto da proposed, sono più grossi del previsto
<h_boyz> ok.... :( mi cimento
<h_boyz> grazie mille per il supporto
<franco79> praticamente vorrei recuperare solo i file  perche' o foto della nascita dei miei bambini e quello mi interessa  di piu'
<cristian_c> h_boyz: se ci sono problemi nel menù dell'installer, chiedi pure qui
<h_boyz> ok grazie ancora.
<franco79> mi dice di premere invio , poi mi riporta sempre nella schermata nera non si  avvia
<krabador> franco79: se il disco è fisicamente danneggiato, o il sistema non riesce fisicamente a rilevarlo, non c'è niente che possiamo fare qui .
<krabador> altri problemi hardware, non c'è niente che possiamo fare qui
<franco79> quindi se cambio sistema operativo e installo ubuntu   non risolvo la cosa ?
<krabador> sto cercando di spiegati
<krabador> spiegarti
<krabador> che se i danni sono fisici , non puoi installare un sistema operativo
<krabador> scarica lubuntu , fa un supporto di installazione , fallo partire in avvio della macchina
<krabador> seleziona la sessione di prova
<franco79> ok grazie
<krabador> da li, se il disco è accessibile , lo puoi vedere .
<Zimir10> ho provato a installare il file iso di ubuntu 14.04 con universal usb installer, ma ancora non ho risolto il problema
<Zimir10> il driver usb è stato precedentemente formattato in fat 32
<bolt00100> ciao raga in ubuntu 14 avevo attivato un tasto simile a quello start di window oggi ho messo il 15 e non ricordo come riattivare il tastino
<Dido> problema con virtual box non riesco a montare periferiche usb ubuntu 15.10
<Dido> ubuntu 15.10 sistema madre, e win 7 su virtual box
<krabador> Dido: leggi la documentazione virtualbox, nelle loro risorse ufficiali
<bolt00100> ciao krabador  in ubuntu 14 avevo attivato un tasto simile a quello start di window oggi ho messo il 15 e non ricordo come riattivare il tastino   potresti aiutarmi GRAZIE
<fa> ciao,ho formattato e installato 14.04.03.con il com. fdisk da terminale mi vede tutti gli hd però sul desk mi manca
<Drugo> Ciao a tutti e buona domenica, ho da poco installato ubuntu mate 15, non riesco a installare chormium, sulle altre versioni ci riesco facile qui no, potete aiutrmi?
<partenopeo> come  faccio a  trovare la  directory?
<partenopeo> sto provando ad installare la mia  brother ma  il  terminale mi dice che  non trova la directory
<partenopeo> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: buongiorno di nuovo!
<h_boyz> cristian_c: nel menu installazione non ho trovato i riferimenti ad aggiornamento, ma avendo una partizione libera ho fatto una installazione pulita
<h_boyz> cristian_c: al momento out of the box funziona tutto(credo...) , ora passo passo reinstallo i driver e tutto ciò che mi occorre, verificando di volta in volta cosa crea il problema
<cristian_c> h_boyz: tieni da conto il discorso sui ppa
<h_boyz> cristian_c: P.s. proposed non attivato stavolta....grazie ancora. Torno in caso di problemi.Sei stato gentilissimo
<cristian_c> e sui proposed, fatto prima
<cristian_c> h_boyz: in bocca al lupo
<krabador> partenopeo: non accetto privati, sono disabilitati , parla in canale
<partenopeo> scusa  non lo sapevo
<h_boyz> cristian_c: si, anzichè seguire le guide a iosa come in precedenza, cerchero di attenermi solo a doc ufficiale o canali come questo, e di installare/configurare solo quello che mi occorre,gli esperimenti li faccio nell'altra installazione... :-)
<partenopeo> ma  vi e una   possibilità  di aiuto  per  l'istallazione  della  mia  stampante ?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ...viva la lupa
<partenopeo> krabador  ma  mi puoi  aiutare  ?
<cristian_c> h_boyz: sì, c'è anche askubuntu e il servizio "Chiedi", oltre ovviamente a questo canale
<cristian_c> per eventuali dubbi
<Valerio1> buonasera a tutti, sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu  vorrei avere informazioni da qualcuno senza dare disturbo, chi a voglia di parlare?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: trovato inghippo ma non so come risolvere....appena installo driver proprietar la regolazione della luminosità smette di funzionare
<krabador> Valerio1: è un interrogatorio?
<krabador> Valerio1: stai puntando il faro in faccia?
<krabador> !chiedi | Valerio1
<ubot-it> Valerio1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Valerio1> vorrei sostituire windows con ubuntu, la versione 15.10 è in italiano?
<krabador> Valerio1: si
<krabador> ed in tante altre lingue
<cristian_c> h_boyz: in live, invece?
<Valerio1> in passato ho avuto problemi con i driver della stampante con la versione 12.4 tls per una canon, oggi  ha gia di default molti driver oppure bisogna scaricarli?r
<cristian_c> sempre 14.04.3?
<cristian_c> h_boyz: esattamente, quali driver hai installato?
<cristian_c> Valerio1: fai una cosa, collega la stampante
<h_boyz> cristian_c: si, installazione pulita,abilito repo, faccio upgrade,tutto ok...installo driver smette di funzionare
<cristian_c> Valerio1: aggijngila alla lista e prova
<cristian_c> è la prima cosa da fare
<Valerio1> ok
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ho provato anche i legacy ma niente
<krabador> Valerio1: puoi farlo anche in live, la sessione di prova
<Valerio1> ok
<cristian_c> Valerio1: solo successivamente, scarichi i driver dal sito canon, se non viene riconosciuta
<cristian_c> h_boyz: 'abilito repo' <- che repo?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: tutti tranne proposed
<cristian_c> h_boyz: quali hai attivato, manualmente?
<Valerio1> si interfaccia bene con i file di windows in word, exel?
<krabador> Valerio1: libreoffice apre office
<Valerio1> ok.
<krabador> a meno che i files non sfruttino capacità esclusive di office , in versioni specifiche
<krabador> on continua compatibili d'azione
<krabador> compatibilizzazione
<krabador> Valerio1: fa il supporto
<krabador> prova direttamente in live queste cose
<krabador> tutte le cose che ti servono
<Valerio1> attualmente su windows uso acrobat 9 pro con il quale riesco a fare dei lavori di divisione pagine scansionate o unione, con l'adobe di ubuntu si riesce a fare questo tipo di lavori?
<Valerio1> ok grazie proverò...
<cristian_c> Valerio1: adobe reader non è più supportato
<Valerio1> per i file in pdf c'è un programma simile che permete cio che ho scritto sopra?
<cristian_c> Valerio1: fai una cosa, tu intanto prova
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13195713/
<Valerio1> cristian_c grazie di tutto, molto gentile.
<cristian_c> Valerio1: ma per tutto ciò che non riesci a fare in ubuntu sia con applicazioni open che closed, utilizza direttamente windows, in dual boot
<Valerio1> no, il punto è che vorrei lasciare definitivamente windows, mi ha stancato con i falsi aggiornamenti solo per una questione di speculazione...
<Valerio1> ongi 2 mesi esce una nuova versione.
<cristian_c> Valerio1: se devi lavorare , 'sul serio'
<Valerio1> e nasta con windows...
<cristian_c> non ti fai questi problemi, dual boot, e vivi felice
<Valerio1> ok grazie.
<Valerio1> ciao alla prossima...
<krabador> Valerio1: e con 10 è molto peggio . Hai anche le macchine virtuali, in cado
<krabador> csdo
<krabador> caso
<Valerio1> grazie.
<cristian_c> h_boyz: quindi, non ne hai attivato nessuno, manualmente?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ho spuntato da gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> h_boyz: che cosa hai spuntato?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: tutte le fonti software tranne proposed
<cristian_c> h_boyz: ma non erano attive in modo predefinito?
<h_boyz> source e multiverse no
<Carlin0> h_boyz, source lo puoi anche disabilitare
<h_boyz> Carlin0: come mai? Per conoscenza non per sfiducia
<krabador> h_boyz: serve solo se vuoi i sorgenti dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> !repository | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Carlin0> pacchetti di cui gli altri repo ti forniscono già i *.deb
<h_boyz> krabador: Carlin0 ok capito
<h_boyz> cristian_c: grazie del link
<cristian_c> h_boyz: hai il problema con tutti i driver proprietari dei repository ufficiali?
<Andrea4> Salve vorrei sapere come poter disinstallare Ubuntu 14.02 dal mio computer portatile hp pavilion dv5 e ripristinare il boot di windows vista che sarebbe anche il sistema operativo vergine
<cristian_c> Andrea4: vorrai dire 14.04
<Andrea4> si ora non so bene quale versione pero si e quella
<krabador> Andrea4: leggi il manuale del notebook
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ho provato nvidia raccomandato 304.93,nvidia legacy updates 304.128
<krabador> per ripristinare le impostazioni di fabbrica
<pavlz> installa GNU/linux gNewSense da http://gnewsense.org
<Andrea4> diciamo in parole povere vorrei togliere ubuntu
<h_boyz> cristian_c: non ho provato nouveau e legacy normali
<cristian_c> h_boyz: scusa, ma i nouveau sono attivi di default, giusto?
<krabador> Andrea4: ti ho risposto
<Andrea4> non ho piu il manuale cartaceo
<pavlz> appunto installa GNU/linux gNewSense, è priva di blobs, esclusivamente 100% Software Libero
<krabador> Andrea4: il web è grande
<krabador> Andrea4: ed hp ha un bel sito
<h_boyz> cristian_c: quando ho aperto driver menager me li dava selezionabili
<pavlz> vain nel main ed usa solo il main
<cristian_c> pavlz: scusa, ma cosa c'entra questo
<krabador> !chat | pavlz
<ubot-it> pavlz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> col supporto a ubuntu'
<cristian_c> ?
<Andrea4> grazie menomale che siete gente esperta
<krabador> Andrea4: qui si da supporto SD ubuntu
<krabador> ad
<krabador> Andrea4: non si riparano PC gratis
<Andrea4> non ho chiesto una riparazione ma come disinstallarlo
<pavlz> non sa usare una distribuzione e ve la prendete con me ? Questo è il risultato di aver portato l'informatica a tutti senza una benché minima preparazione
<cristian_c> h_boyz: non erano già selezionati i nouveau, appena installata ubuntu?
<krabador> !chat | pavlz
<ubot-it> pavlz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<h_boyz> cristian_c: no, ma anche adesso se provo a selezionarli, quando ha finito mi ripresenta tutte le voci non selezionate, quindi credo sia solo un problema di flag che non si vede
<h_boyz> una sorta di bug della gui....boh
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> h_boyz: puoi avviare una live?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: se vuoi si, ma come ti dicevo sia in live che appena installato tutto ok. dimmi tu
<h_boyz> cristian_c: tempo di riavviare
<cristian_c> h_boyz: sì, riavvia in live
<cristian_c> e collegati qui dalla live
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ora sono in live
<cristian_c> h_boyz: allora
<cristian_c> h_boyz: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> h_boyz: e digita: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> !paste | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13196194/
<h_boyz> cristian_c: invece se lo do con sudo come consigliato dal terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/13196220/
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<cristian_c> h_boyz: stai usando i nouveau, in live
<cristian_c> si presume anche sul sistema appena installato
<h_boyz> cristian_c: concordo,anche se ti confermo che se apro gestore driver sono tutte deselezionate
<h_boyz> cristian_c: e che se dal sistema installato riseleziono i nouveau e riavvio continua a non funzionare
<h_boyz> cristian_c: provare a scaricare direttamente da nvidia???che dici
<krabador> h_boyz, hai installato nvidia, hai disinstallato adesso ?
<krabador> h_boyz, entra in console di recovery, con la seconda scelta dall'alto, e di nuovo la seconda scelta dall'alto , in grub. Se grub non appare in avvio, accendi ed all'accensione premi continuamente shift destro
<h_boyz> krabador: ho provato a selezionare nouveau dal manager e riavviare. ora provo come dici. menu recovery da grub e poi seconda dall'alto
<krabador> h_boyz, no
<krabador> h_boyz, grub, seconda dall'alto, di nuovo seconda dall'alto
<krabador> fa attenzione
<krabador> altrimenti non andiamo da nessuna parte
<h_boyz> krabador: seconda dall'alto credo di avere win, ma riavvio e provo subito
<krabador> h_boyz, hai "opzioni avanzate"
<h_boyz> krabador: tempo di eseguire
<fa> ciao,ho formattato e installato 14.04.03.con il com. fdisk da terminale mi vede tutti gli hd però sul desk me ne  manca 1
<krabador> fa, apri "gestore files"
<krabador> vedi quanti te ne vede
<fa> dove lo trovo ?
<krabador> fa, ...
<krabador> ti sei domandato che icone ci sono a sinistra?
<fa> ne manca 1
<krabador> fa, non hai risposto
<krabador> ti sei domandato le icone a sinistra a cosa servono ?
<fa> ok ce ne sono tre
<krabador> fa, il gestore files
<krabador> intendo
<krabador> l'hai trovato?
<krabador> fa hai installato ubuntu o derivata
<h_boyz> Krabador: ok ci sono
<fa> è il cassetto con le cartelle dentro?
<fa> ubuntu
<krabador> fa, bene, aprilo , e vedi quante risorse ti vede nel menu di sinistra
<krabador> fa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> fa, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo fa un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<cristian_c> h_boyz:
<cristian_c> h_boyz: sei in shell di root con rete?
<krabador> h_boyz, dal menu di recovery devi attaccare il cavo lan, selezionare networking
<krabador> successivamente root
<fa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13196464/
<krabador> fa, c'è un /dev/sdc apparentemente non partizionato
<fa> si ,prima lo leggeva,la formattazione no.perdo i dati?
<fa> dopo no
<krabador> fa, semplicemente
<krabador> cosa credi che ci sia dentro?
<krabador> è partizionato e non lo vede come tale?
<krabador> che cosa c'hai fatto ?
<krabador> !dettagli | fa
<ubot-it> fa: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> se no ci giriamo i pollici
<h_boyz> Krabador: fatto ma devo impostare la maschera direte se voglio essere collegato. Come faccio da qui
<krabador> h_boyz, a cosa sei collegato?
<fa> dentro ci sono dati ,foto non ho fatto nulla
<krabador> h_boyz, selezionando networking, hai avuto dei messaggi, cosa dicevano ?
<h_boyz> Ti scrivo da un cellulare adesso.il pc è collegato ad un router ma devo fornire IP e gateway manualmente
<fa> con la versione 14.04 lts di prima me lo vedeva normalmente
<krabador> h_boyz, hai rete statica?
<h_boyz> Si
<krabador> fa, si, e che cosa hai fatto?
<krabador> fa, un installazione non tocca niente, a meno che non sia l'utente a non farlo, durante l'installazione stessa
<h_boyz> Ora vado su root. Ma non conosco i comandi da terminale per impostare la rete
<krabador> fa,  quando si installa, è consigliabile , se non si è esperti, staccare tutte le unità tranne quella in cui deve finire l'installazione ed il bootloader, sempre che non ci siano altre unità che contengono sistemi che si vogliono includere nel bootloader
<krabador> h_boyz, selezionando networking, hai avuto dei messaggi, cosa dicevano ?
<krabador> fa, che file system c'era in quel disco ?
<h_boyz> Non ho fatto in tempo a leggere.
<h_boyz> Ma credo sia andato a buon fine.
<fa> ho sempre scelto l'hd da 60 per il s.o. e solo dopo ho staccato tutto tranne il 60
<h_boyz> Solo che in dhcp non mi funziona niente ho un router fastweb che assegna indirizzi strani.
<h_boyz> Solo con IP e gateway manualmente riesco a navigare
<fa> non me lo ricordo
<krabador> h_boyz, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<krabador> e li setti tutto , poi ctrl x, salvi
<h_boyz> Conosco i dati da inserire ma non il comando
<h_boyz> Ok
<h_boyz> Ci sono dice auto lo
<h_boyz> I face lo inetti loopback
<h_boyz> Come è la sintassi da usare
<krabador> h_boyz, fa una cosa
<krabador> ctrl x e non salvi
<krabador> ifconfig eth0 indirizzo netmask quellachesia
<krabador> h_boyz, ifconfig eth0
<krabador> controlli se ha preso i parametri
<fa> li posso recuperare i dati?
<krabador> fa, dipende da cosa è successo
<krabador> fa, e fidati, che il sistema non fa niente da solo
<krabador> fa, se hai il supporto di installazione , caricalo in live, sessione di prova, e vedi come vede le unui
<krabador> unità
<krabador> da li puoi entrare qui
<krabador> segnalare
<krabador> ma se all'unità è avvenuta un'azione diretta
<krabador> recuperare i dati diventa lavoro per centro specializzato
<fa> quindi rimetto la pendrive e ricomincio?
<krabador> fa, ricominciare cosa?^
<krabador> hai letto quello che ho scritto, o ti hanno bendato?
<fa> si si ho capito
<fa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13196798/
<fa> questo in live
<krabador> fa, è non partizionato comunque
<fa> niente .centro specializzato per recupero
<ioioio> salve, vorrei sapere come si formatta una periferica USB. grazie in anticipo
<krabador> ioioio, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx , dove xx sono lettera e numero di unità, che vedi dopo aver dato sudo fdisk -l
<ioioio> ok grazie tante :D
<ioioio> krabador, mi esce questa scritta "mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy"
<krabador> ioioio, devi smontare
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdxx , sempre la stessa storia
<krabador> corretta lettera e numero di unità
<ioioio> okok ci sono riuscito, grazie ancora... è per i tipi come te che mi piace il mondo di linux. Grazie ancora ;)
<krabador> :D
<krabador> ciao
<h_boyz> Krabador: sono in recovery con rete attiva e nel terminale root
<fa> giornataccia,non riesco a vedere video su firefox.non si apre nemmeno softwarecenter
<h_boyz> cristian_c: tu puoi?....Ho visto che krabador è assente
<fa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13198272/
<fa> risolto
<fa> troppo presto si è bloccato
<Zimir10> ho appena installato office 2007 su ubuntu 15.04. Microsoft office enterprise 2007 da attivare (?) cosa significa e come risolvo la questione?
<ugone> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll
<Carlin0> Zimir10, office M$ è roba win NON linux
<akis24> Zimir10: pagando la licenza a zio bill oppure chiedi su ##windows
<Zimir10> zio bill non mi è mai garbato
<akis24> Zimir10: non è domanda pertinente al canale di supporto a ubuntu  ti è stato gia' detto
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<Blue_Dragon> Buonasera a tutti
<Blue_Dragon> terzo giorno di Ubuntu :)
<Blue_Dragon> c'è nessuno? :)
<akis24> !chiedi | Blue_Dragon
<ubot-it> Blue_Dragon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Blue_Dragon> Buonasera Akis
<akis24> sera Blue_Dragon
<Blue_Dragon> ho installato ubuntu 15.10 su Asus 1001PX con 2 gb ram. Va tutto bene tranne che per gli speaker audio del netbook: non si sente nulla. Si sente solo dalle cuffie.
<akis24> Blue_Dragon: hai provato a impostare  le opzioni audio ?
<Blue_Dragon> ho fatto il test audio
<Blue_Dragon> (sono un assoluto neofita di ubuntu)
<akis24> Blue_Dragon: sull'icona audio  " impostazioni audio "  oppure da menu delle impostazioni
<Blue_Dragon> impostazioni di sistema/audio
<Blue_Dragon> volume ok
<akis24> Blue_Dragon: sulla finestra " uscite " che cosa hai ?
<Blue_Dragon> Altoparlanti-Audio interno
<cristian_c> Blue_Dragon: hai un netbook?
<Blue_Dragon> ciao cristian
<Blue_Dragon> si, asus 1001ox
<Blue_Dragon> *px
<akis24> Blue_Dragon: apri il terminale e digita alsamixer  e poi posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | Blue_Dragon
<ubot-it> Blue_Dragon: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Blue_Dragon> scusa l'ignoranza
<Blue_Dragon> ho alsamixer davanti
<Blue_Dragon> come faccio a postarlo?
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, premi il tasto stamp
<akis24> Blue_Dragon: da accessori → istantanea  o cattura schermata o simile insomma
<Blue_Dragon> fatto
<Blue_Dragon> per postarla qui?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> usa imgur Blue_Dragon
<Blue_Dragon> okk
<Blue_Dragon> uploadata con imgur
<Blue_Dragon> per portarla qui?
<Carlin0> passa il link ora
<Blue_Dragon> http://imgur.com/WLqnhEr
<Blue_Dragon> (brutta cosa l'ignoranza.... :()
<Carlin0> nessuno nasce 'imparato'
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, con le frecce spostati sulla colonna headphone premi M per togliere il mute e poi con le frecce alza il volume
<Blue_Dragon> si senteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Blue_Dragon> genio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, ESC per uscire
<Blue_Dragon> grandissimo, grazie mille
<Blue_Dragon> un'ultima cosa poi vi lascio
<Blue_Dragon> esistono delle applicazioni tipo utilities per ubuntu? tipo defrag, pulizia ecc ecc
<Blue_Dragon> antivirus
<akis24> non serve defrag e nemmeno antivirus
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, antivirus non necessita , al massimo lo puoi usare per scanzionare files da passare a win
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, per la pulizia installa bleachbit
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<Carlin0> !info clam
<ubot-it> Package clam does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> !info clamtk
<ubot-it> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.19-1 (wily), package size 442 kB, installed size 1766 kB
<Blue_Dragon> grazie mille ancora
<Carlin0> !info clamav
<ubot-it> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<Blue_Dragon> Carlin0, ti disturberò di nuovo presto ;)
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, quando hai bisogno torna ... noi siamo qui
<derp> ciao a tutti
<Blue_Dragon> avviato bleachbit
<Blue_Dragon> devo selezionare tutto?
<Carlin0> Blue_Dragon, la cosa che + occupa spazio è la cache del browser
<Blue_Dragon> (perchè quando scrivo qui mi sottolinea tutto in rosso come fossero errori?)
<Carlin0> pulisci quella
<derp> ho un problema ad avviare la live usb, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Blue_Dragon> e la cache di sistema?
<Blue_Dragon> (lascio spazio agli altri)
<akis24> derp: creata come la usb ?
<derp> con un programma su windows
<akis24> derp: quale ?
<derp> universal-usb installer
<derp> stavo cercando il nome
<akis24> derp: impostato il bios per avviare la usb come prima periferica di boot ?
<derp> sisi il problema non è quello
<derp> ho una schermata nera e scritte varie e poi si blocca dopo un po...
<akis24> derp: verifica integrita' del file iso scaricato
<akis24> |md5sum | derp
<akis24> !md5sum | derp
<ubot-it> derp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<derp> come lo faccio?
<akis24> derp: leggendo al link postato
<derp> cmq ho uno screen se vuoi
<derp> ok ora vedo
<akis24> derp:  postalo
<akis24> !image | derp
<ubot-it> derp: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<derp> https://mega.nz/#!jcYTXbZT!lxckQBTYRVrN_pibmuSMQt8vWJlN79OWK-9Xx-w-Xns
<derp> va bene  su mega?
<akis24> derp: no mettilo su https://imgur.com/ e copia link qui
<derp> ok... mi devo registare
<akis24> non serve derp
<derp> ok
<derp> https://imgur.com/8CEjP29
<akis24> derp:  che pc e che sistema operativo hai ?
<derp> comunque il link per md5 mi dice "Questa pagina non esiste ancora. È possibile creare una nuova pagina vuota, oppure usare uno dei modelli di pagina"
<derp> windows 10 assemblato
<derp> vuoi specifiche?
<akis24> derp: provata adesso funziona perfettamente la pagina
<akis24> !uefi | derp
<ubot-it> derp: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> derp:  segui la procedura indicata per uefi
<derp> la procedura va bene anche se voglio lasciare solo ubuntu sul pc?
<cristian_c> derp: md5?
<derp> la pagina non funziona ancora
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<derp> ok la pagina c'è
<derp> fatto ed è lo stesso
<derp> comunque il problema si presenta anche su altre distribuzioni
<derp> tutte si bloccano al boot
<Carlin0> derp, per le altre distribuzioni rivolgiti alle relative comunity
<derp> comunque provo a seguire la guida sull'installazione uefi e in caso di problemi torno
<derp> grazie per l'aiuto
<derp> ciao, sono di nuovo io
<derp> la guida per l'uefi dice di avviare la live con "Try Ubuntu without installing" ma è proprio quello il problema
<derp> non riesco ad avviarla
<Carlin0> derp, che pc hai ? cpu e ram ...
<cristian_c> derp: come l'hai fatto il supporto?
<derp> i7 4790k 16gb ram
<derp> live usb
<cristian_c> sì sì, ma come?
<derp> universal usb installer
<cristian_c> tra l'altro quella cpu non regge benissimo le temperature, visto che non è saldata, ma c'è la pasta
<derp> .-.
<derp> non è il mio attuale problema
<derp> XD
<cristian_c> derp: esattamente, che succede?
<derp> riposto la schermata?
<cristian_c> hai impostato il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> derp: sì, per piacere
<derp> https://imgur.com/8CEjP29
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> visto, un attimo
<derp> ok
<cristian_c> derp: oltre a cpu e ram
<cristian_c> che scheda grafica monta il pc?
<derp> scheda video gtx 770
<cristian_c> ok, quindi la nvidia
<derp> si
<cristian_c> con i nouveau
<derp> ?
<cristian_c> derp: 15.10 o 15.04?
<derp> 15.10
<cristian_c> This line of source code was introduced in kernel 3.18 in arch/x86/platform/efi/efi-bgrt.c
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264380
<Anze> Ciao, ho un problema su connessione: chi può darmi una mano, per cortesia?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere | Anze
<ubot-it> Anze: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Anze> mi pare corretto... mi si è bloccato computer durante aggiornamento e da allora non funziona più connessione "applicazione delle impostazioni di rete fallita"
<Anze> non ne vengo a capo...
<cristian_c> Re: 15.04 Install problems
<cristian_c> Yay, Thanks Dino!!! I'm writing from a live session!! It was a setting in the bios where it uses legacy/uefi hybrid, when I disabled it to boot from uefi, bingo!!! thanks dude, Kudos!
<derp> mmm
<cristian_c> derp: com'è la situazione del bios?
<derp> devo settare uefi only?
<cristian_c> derp: cos'hai impostato?
<derp> mi pare che era uefi/legacy
<cristian_c> Anze: che connessione utilizzi?
<Anze> wifi
<cristian_c> derp: controlla bene
<cristian_c> Anze: e via cavo va?
<Anze> ma ho provato anche a attaccare ethernet, ma nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<Anze> vedeva connessione, ma non lavorava e non mi faceva nemmeno vedere impostazioni
<cristian_c> Anze: riesci ad entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<derp> sono sul pc in questione, provo a fare la modifica e provo ad avviare la live... torno se ho ancora problemi, grazie ancora per l'aiuto
<Anze> se mi dai dritta su come fare ci provo
<cristian_c> Anze: fai una cosa
<Anze> si...
<cristian_c> Anze: digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Anze: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Anze
<ubot-it> Anze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<derp> ciao di nuovo
<derp> il problema si ripresenta
<cristian_c> derp: puoi fornire le informazioni richieste?
<derp> ?
<cristian_c> derp: cos'hai impostato?
<cristian_c> scritto prima
<derp> ho settato uefi only
<derp> messo la live us e provato
<derp> stessa schermata
<derp> *usb
<cristian_c> derp: allora
<derp> si?
<cristian_c> derp: esattamente, cos'appare , in sequenza, dopo il riavvio?
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<flop> ciao a tutti
<derp> faccio l'avviso del'usb e appare la selezione
<derp> poi seleziono la prova senza installazione
<cristian_c> derp: selezione dell'usb?
<cristian_c> derp: ok, chiaro
<cristian_c> derp: allora, fai una cosa
<derp> e poi appare la schermata postata
<cristian_c> derp: quando appare la schermata di scelta
<cristian_c> 'prova', 'installa', ecc...
<cristian_c> derp: invece di premere invio, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> derp: e posta una schermata
<Guest27970> istallai ubuntu diversi anni fa sul mio computer, ma non mi ricordo più la password che chiede all'avvio. c'è un modo per toglierla dal bios? ho un asus di quelli piccolissimi
<Guest27970> o anche istallare una nuova versione e cancellare quella vecchia
<derp> ok, siccome sono sul computer in questione accendo il portatile e loggo su questa chat su quello
<Carlin0> Guest27970, installa una nuove versione
<cristian_c> derp: ok
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<robertogio> hi, ho messo ubuntu studio 15.10, è la prima volta che mi avventuro in linux e subito sono arrivati i problemi a raffica
<Guest27970> ok, la sto scaricando dal ubuntu italia, provo a installarla
<robertogio> libero office mi ha piantato, si apre solo una pagina completamente trasparente
<robertogio> una applicazione non si ricarica e gira a vuoto e questo mi impedisce di sostituire il programma di scrittura
<cristian_c> Guest27970: fa
<Carlin0> robertogio, su che pc hai installato ?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: fai una prova in live, per verificare la presenza di eventuali problemi
<robertogio> un HP compac 15
<Carlin0> robertogio, cpu ram  e scheda video
<cristian_c> Guest27970: di quale pc parliamo?
<derp> ok sono sul portatile e sto facendo la procedura sull'altro pc
<robertogio> un dual core da un giga, 64 di architettura e 4 di ram
<Anze> cristian_c: non ho capito dove devo copiare il risultato...
<Carlin0> dual core ce ne so tanti eh
<cristian_c> Anze: su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Anze
<ubot-it> Anze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robertogio> un AMD sono sicuro, cmq uno dei più scadenti a vedere dalla velocità
<Anze> cristian_c: dove lo trovo?
<derp> ecco la schermata: http://imgur.com/rkk3F8C
<cristian_c> Anze: il bot non ti suggerisce niente?
<Anze> cristian_c: si, ma il fatto è che scrivo da un computer connesso, mentre il risultato ce l'ho su quello che non si connette, quindi non so come fare...
<Carlin0> Anze, crea un file si testo ... su dai un po di fantasia
<robertogio> APU AMD Dual-Core E1-6010 con scheda grafica Radeon R2 (1,35 GHz, 1 MB di cache)
<cristian_c> derp: allora
<cristian_c> derp: cancella quiet splash
<cristian_c> dalla schermata
<derp> ok
<cristian_c> derp: e al suo posto, scrivi: nomodeset
<cristian_c> derp: e riposta la schermata
<derp> ok
<cristian_c> robertogio: ooohh, l'e1, hai ragione
<cristian_c> cpu veramente scarsa
<Guest27970> cristian_c è una asus Eee pc901
<cristian_c> Guest27970: lascia perdere ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest27970: scarica direttamente lubuntu
<derp> http://imgur.com/bmECxDT
<Guest27970> ok, ma il vecchio ubuntu come lo elimino dal pc? non sono pratico!
<Carlin0> Guest27970, installi sulla stessa partizione
<Guest27970> ok, provo
<Anze> Calin0: hai ragione, ma non funziona wifi, no bluetooth, e nemmeno mi vede chiavette usb (provate 2)... non so come fare...
<cristian_c> derp: è ok
<cristian_c> derp: che opzioni hai sul fondo?
<Carlin0> Anze, è un pc nuovo ?
<cristian_c> Anze: non funzionano neanche quelle
<cristian_c> ?
<derp> ctrl-x o f10 per il boot ctrl-c o f2 per linea di comando ESC per uscire
<Anze> cristian_c: no, vecchio eeepc-1005ha
<cristian_c> derp: premi f10
<derp> fa qualcosa....
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Guest27970
<ubot-it> Guest27970: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<derp> finisce con le righe della prima schermata
<cristian_c> Anze: che altri problemi hai su quel pc=
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che noi non sappiamo
<derp> schermata?
<Carlin0> Anze, vecchio quanto ? che non vadano le usb è proprio un brutto segno
<cristian_c> !image | derp
<ubot-it> derp: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Anze> cristian_c: piacerebbe saperlo anche a me, da quando non ha completato quell'aggiornamento non vanno connessioni e a random non va il mouse...
<robertogi> si è spento cromium, lo fa anche con altri programmi, spenge e accende a suo piacimento
<cristian_c> Anze: se il tuo pc ti sta salutando, non c'è molto che possiamo fafe
<cristian_c> fare
<cristian_c> Anze: prova ad avviare una live e vedi se a parte
<robertogi> rientrando non mi ha accattato il nik, va bè gli ho tolto una lettera, é uguale
<cristian_c> Anze: se non parte neanche quella, rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<derp> eccola: http://imgur.com/ehR3UBR
<Anze> cristian_c: ok, grazie ugualmente
<Carlin0> robertogi, non riesco a trovare i requisiti minimi per ubuntu studio ma ho paura che quella cpu sia insufficiente
<cristian_c> Anze: non ce l'hai la live, ora?
<robertogi> partire è partito subito, poi grane a non finire, firefox che non apriva niente, né video né voce, poi ho messo cromium e un miglioramento si è visto
<robertogi> anche skype funziona, ma shockwave è assente
<Anze> cristian_c: cos'è?
<derp> cristian_c riposto la schermata?
<cristian_c> allora
<robertogi> un coder video, molti video non si aprono senza quello
<cristian_c> robertogio: ubuntustudio non è altro che una ubuntu con xfce
<cristian_c> robertogi: e programmi multimediali preinstallati
<robertogi> l'ho scelto proprio per quello
<cristian_c> e il kernel low-latency non sarebbe nemmeno necessario , con hardware decente
<robertogi> avevo inserito il 14 unicorno ma non si apriva proprio niente
<cristian_c> senza grandi sforzi
<cristian_c> derp: l'ho vista
<derp> ok
<cristian_c> derp: hai provato solo con sta chiavetta asus?
<derp> no
<derp> ho provato con un cd ma è uguale
<cristian_c> Anze: il supporto d'installazione
<derp> *dvd
<cristian_c> Anze: quello con cui hai installato il sistema
<Anze> cristian_c: ho scaricato la nuova versione... a mali estremi...
<Anze> 15
<cristian_c> Anze: prova ad avviare tramite quello, per assicurarti che il problema non è riferito all'attuale installazione
<cristian_c> Anze: fai pure
<derp> ma la chiavetta non è asus .-.
<cristian_c> derp: ah, scusa, ma avevo letto asus, nella schermafa
<robertogi> logitec è sempre inceppata, ora ha aggiunto un altro programma da sola : plugin gnas e poi Erreur de connexion. (Closing Link: 107.161.19.53 (Connection timed out))
<cristian_c> derp: un attimo ancora
<derp> np
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/228927/boot-failure-failed-command-identify-packet-device
<cristian_c> derp: ma hai un drive ottico?
<derp> si
<cristian_c> derp: e hai provato già il dvd?
<derp> ti ho pure detto che ho tentato con il dvd
<derp> ecco...
<cristian_c> stesso errore?
<derp> si
<cristian_c> derp: ok, ho trovato cose
<cristian_c> robertogi:
<derp> k
<cristian_c> robertogi: hai il pc posseduto?
<cristian_c> derp: allora, il punto è questo:
<cristian_c> dovresti controllare nel bios uefi
<cristian_c> derp: la presenza di un chip asmedia
<cristian_c> roba che ha a che fare con sata
<robertogi> ok, ma per entrare nel bios mi si spenge tutto
<derp> mmmm
<derp> provo
<cristian_c> derp: quanti dischi ci sono nel pc?
<cristian_c> derp: che il problema potrebbe pure essere il masterizzatore
<derp> 3, 1ssd e 2 "normali"
<derp> eh?
<cristian_c> derp: e se adesso non ti serve, disattivalo dal bios
<derp> provo
<cristian_c> derp: allora a turno
<cristian_c> derp: prova a disattivare
<cristian_c> una volta il masterizzatore
<cristian_c> una volta il primo disco
<cristian_c> una volta il secondo disco
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> fino a che non ti parte l'avvio
<Carlin0> derp, hai anche dischi esterni ?
<derp> non collegati
<cristian_c> robertogi: non parlavo con te del bios
<derp> cmq avevo provato pure a staccarli fisicamente
<derp> ma nada
<derp> tranne il masterizzatore
<cristian_c> derp: prova col masterizzatore
<cristian_c> che visto che ora non lo usi...
<derp> son l'ssd diceva qualcosa, con i normali semplicemente si bloccava
<derp> il bios mi segnala solo 1 hd
<cristian_c> derp: dovrebbe segnalarti tutto, invece
<derp> un secondo
<derp> con windows li vedo sul bios ne vedo solo 1
<derp> screen?
<cristian_c> derp: sì
<cristian_c> derp: ma hai provato a staccare il masterizzatoreP
<cristian_c> ?
<derp> ancora no
<derp> asp che arriva lo screen
<derp> http://imgur.com/TjBs9v0
<derp> lo stacco fisicamente?
<cristian_c> derp: sì
<derp> ok
<cristian_c> derp: scheda madre asus rog?
<derp> si
<derp> avevo soldi da buttare XD
<derp> staccato
<derp> provo ad avviare o devo rimodificare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> asus già non è il massimo come mobo, in generale
<cristian_c> poi dipende dal modello
<cristian_c> derp: riavvia
<derp> sono sul bios, avvio la live?
<derp> miracolo
<derp> XD
<derp> devo buttare il masterizzatore?
<Guest27970> ho caricato lubunto sulla sd, adesso come procedo?
<derp> ok sono sul desktop live... grazie 1000 per l'aiuto e per la pazienza
<cristian_c> derp: non credo sia un problema del masterizzatore in se
<cristian_c> derp: andrebbe provato su un altro pc, per vedere se il problema è lui
<cristian_c> derp: di niente
<derp> sul portatile andava tranquillamente
<cristian_c> derp: i  bocca al lupo e buona continuazione
<cristian_c> derp: masterizzatore sul portatile?
<derp> grazie ancora
<derp> ciao
<cristian_c> O.o
<derp> ?
<derp> no
<cristian_c> 'sul portatile andava tranquillamente'
<derp> il computer portatile sul quale scrivo
<cristian_c> se intendi ubuntu, ogni hardware è diverso
<cristian_c> possono sorgere problemi diversi, a seconda della confogurazione hardwaee in uso
<cristian_c> hardwaee
<cristian_c> Guest27970: allora
<cristian_c> Guest27970: non sulla sd
<derp> cmq grazie e buona serata
<cristian_c> Guest27970: o cd
<robertogi> ok
<cristian_c> Guest27970: oppure usb, se il bios supporta il boot da usb
<cristian_c> e sui pc con meno di 10 anni dovrebbe essere garantita questa possibilità
<Guest27970> ok
<Guest27970> copio su una pennina e mi rifaccio vivo!!
<cristian_c> robertogi: attualmente, il pc in che condizioni è?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: 3hh, spetta
<robertogi> mi potresti dare una dritta per chiudere il logitèque dal programma incantato?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Guest27970
<ubot-it> Guest27970: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> robertogi: cosa intendi per 'logiteque'?
<robertogi> il pc è nuovo, avrà al massimo 3 mesi
<Guest27970> pronti
<robertogi> non so come si chiama in italiano, non conosco linux
<robertogi> sono a strasburgo e il programma è francese per motivi di tastiera
<Guest27970> sono sul bios
<robertogi> cmq lingua a parte dovrebbe mantenere la stessa posizione, si accende dal penultimo tasto
<robertogi> in pratica carica programmi vari
<cristian_c> Guest27970: ma quanti os hai nel pc?
<cristian_c> robertogi: hai detto di aver installato ubuntu studio
<robertogi> si, in lingua francese
<Guest27970> ho un ubuntu istallato anni fa (tipo 7) e quello caricato sulla usb
<cristian_c> robertogi: cerchiamo di capirci, logiteque è il nome di un'applicaziome?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: e da dove stai scrivendo?
<robertogi> si, l'ultima nella finestra a discesa, co quella si caricano i programmi
<Guest27970> da un'altro pc toshiba che ho comprato recentemente
<Guest27970> quello lo usavo come tablet fai conto... 7 anni fa
<cristian_c> robertogi: apri il task manager / monitor di sistema
<robertogi> già fatto
<cristian_c> robertogi: rintracci il programma incriminato e lo uccidi da lì
<robertogi> non ha nome
<robertogi> lo chiama installazione di pacchetti
<robertogi> per cui non so dove cercarlo
<cristian_c> robertogi: ahhh
<cristian_c> robertogi: beh, una foto però potresti farla
<robertogi> come si invia poi?
<robertogi> posso mandartela per FB con il cellulare
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> robertogi: non ho fb
<cristian_c> caricala su un servizio hosting d'immagini
<cristian_c> come quelli linkati da carlino
<cristian_c> Guest27970: il pc con ubuntu è un tablet?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: se sul toshiba hai windows, trasferisci il file .iso sulla usb tramite universal usb installer
<Guest27970> no. Allora, io ti scrivo da un toshiba. Il pc è un Asus Eee Pc
<Guest27970> io ho messo il file scaricato di lubuntu su usb
<Guest27970> e l'ho inserita nell'asus
<Guest27970> adesso non ho la più pallida idea di che fare
<Guest27970> * il pc da cui scrivo è un toshiba. Quello dove voglio fare questa operazione è un asus Eee pc
<Carlin0> Guest27970, devi settare il boot usb dal bios
<Carlin0> e poi segui la guida
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest27970> boot device priority?
<Carlin0> si
<Guest27970> quindi: a "1st boot device" inserisco "removable dev."
<Guest27970> e poi riavvio?
<Carlin0> poi salvi la scelta ed esci
<Guest27970> ok, provo
<cristian_c> Guest27970: che os ha il toshiba?
<cristian_c> per capirsi
<Guest27970> windows 8
<cristian_c> Guest27970: e che programma hai usato per trasferire la .iso su usb?
<Guest27970> l'ho spostato e basta
<Guest27970> ...
<Guest27970> mi parte l'ubuntu vecchio
<cristian_c> Guest27970: male
<cristian_c> molto male
<cristian_c> Guest27970: utilizza universal usb installer
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Guest27970
<ubot-it> Guest27970: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Guest27970: se sposti il file .iso e basta, ottieni solo una memoria dati con un file dentro
<robertogi> ok, sono inserite qui http://robertogiorgi.imgur.com/all/?third_party=1
<Guest27970> ok
<cristian_c> Guest27970: e non una usb avviabile
<Guest27970> grazie
<Guest27970> riparto
<robertogi> la cartella è denominata schermo
<Carlin0> robertogi, non si vede nulla
<cristian_c> robertogi: non linkare gli album
<cristian_c> linka direttamente le foto
<robertogi> http://robertogiorgi.imgur.com/all/?third_party=1
<cristian_c> non ci siamo
<cristian_c> cosa non è chiaro di 'non linkare gli album'?
<robertogi> http://imgur.com/LKN1KrJ
<robertogi> mai entrato prima, ora si vede?
<robertogi> http://imgur.com/FyEIA5f
<cristian_c> allora
<robertogi> http://imgur.com/Edbm0UU
<cristian_c> questo è il software center
<robertogi> http://imgur.com/sKfpvmH
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967871
<robertogi> il primo è bloccato da stamani e con lui si è bloccato pure libre office con tutto il lavoro che devo mandare via domani
<robertogi> ora mi preme poter aprire i files e stamparli
<Carlin0> evabbuò ma se col pc ci lavori comprane uno decente
<cristian_c> eh, ma è nuovo il pc
<cristian_c> robertogi: apri il link
<robertogi> 3 mesi
<Carlin0> nuovo non vuol dire che sia decente , sopratutto se ci devi lavorare
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206404
<cristian_c> !info usc
<ubot-it> Package usc does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-software-center
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-software-center does not exist in wily
<robertogi> ho letto, unica nota utile questa
<robertogi> Update:
<robertogi> The issue somehow solved it self over the night. I have no idea what happened, but there is no process running in the software center now.
<robertogi> in pratica niente
<cristian_c> sì, sto guardando altro
<cristian_c> per killarlo
<Guest27970> ok, ho riprovato e non mi parte in automatico, mando l'immagine del contenuto usb così potete dirmi se è corretto
<Carlin0> ps aux | grep software-center
<Guest27970> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RW6YtQxWRlmS4anA339u
<cristian_c> robertogi: o anche: killall software-center
<Carlin0> Guest27970, l'hai fatta con il programma consigliato ?
<cristian_c> robertogi: o ancora: sudo killall software-center
<Guest27970> si
<cristian_c> se è processo di root
<Carlin0> con ps vedevi di chi era il processo :o)
<cristian_c> Guest27970: allota
<cristian_c> r
<cristian_c> Guest27970: da dove hai impostato il boot?
<robertogi> stavo leggendo, ma il comando Kill poi cosa fa, chiude il programma o lo elimina?
<Guest27970> dal bios
<Guest27970> sono andato a boot
<cristian_c> Guest27970: il pc supporta il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> robertogi: lo uccide, semplicemente
<Guest27970> c'era l'opzione cd-rom,asus e unità removibile
<Guest27970> quindi credo di si
<Guest27970> ah ma aspetta! su universal installer dovevo mettere la spunta a "erases content"?
<robertogi> scusa ma non sono pratico del gergo, lo uccide equivale a chiudere o a cancellare per sempre?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: essì
<cristian_c> robertogi: chiidere
<cristian_c> non disinstallare
<robertogi> ok, ora provo
<cristian_c> *chiudere
<cristian_c> si parla pur sempre di processi, istanze
<Guest27970> ah ok, ho risolto
<Guest27970> dovevo impostarlo da 2 parti
<Guest27970> ora cosa più importante: per installarlo al posto dell'altro os vado a opzioni avanzate o a istallazione?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: ti ho detto di avviare la modalità live
<cristian_c> Guest27970: visto che avevi lamentato un problema
<Guest27970> non so cosa sia la modalità live!! vi prego scusatemi!!
<cristian_c> 'fai una prova in live, per verificare la presenza di eventuali problemi'
<cristian_c> avevo scrittp
<cristian_c> o
<Guest27970> try without installin?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: esatto
<Guest27970> vado
<Guest27970> mi è apparsa la schermata desktop con "trash" e "install"
<cristian_c> Guest27970: prova il sistema e vedi se ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> se non ci sono, installa pure
<robertogi> non funziona, non é per caso che richiede il nome in francese e non in inglese?
<Guest27970> ok, ma come faccio a istallarlo al posto dell'altro os? e come faccio a impostarlo in italiano?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Guest27970
<ubot-it> Guest27970: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Guest27970: installazione che fai partire facendo clic sull'icona 'installa'
<cristian_c> doppio clic
<cristian_c> Guest27970: beh, la lingua la selezioni subito dopo aver avviato l'installazioje
<cristian_c> installazione
<cristian_c> come da schermate
<cristian_c> robertogi: beh, i nomi di processo sono universali
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-07
<krabador> molto bene
<MichMich91> e sembra funzioni anche tuttoil resto
<krabador> ennesimo problema con gli nvidia
<MichMich91> Grazie infinite!
<krabador> per il momento, se non hai esigenze grafiche particolari , tienilo cosi0
<krabador> cosi'
<MichMich91> Nessuna esigenza particolare, non ho bisogno di grandi risorse grafiche
<krabador> tra un po' prova a reinstallare di nuovo i driver nvidia, per poi tornare indietro disinistallando come abbiamo appena fatto, se da di nuovo problemi
<MichMich91> ok!
<MichMich91> grazie mille per l'aiuto!
<MichMich91> mi scrivo i passaggi da fare per disinstallare e chiudo
<krabador> figurati, buon proseguimento
<MichMich91> grazie, altrettanto!
<maxpower> buongiorno
<maxpower> qulcuno sa se esiste un modo per cambiare la 'datadir' di mysql ...? grazie
<maxpower> seguita ogni guida possibile e immaginabile ma niente, non siamo riusciti in nessun modo a cambiare la path di default /var/lib/mysql
<fancine> Ciao, il sito è disconnesso e mi servirebbero istruzioni su come copiare una home su un nuovo sistema da installare con le partizioni swap, /, home
<glpiana> fancine, http://askubuntu.com/questions/545655/backup-your-home-directory-with-rsync-and-skip-useless-folders
<fancine> sarei grata per una informazione
<glpiana> fancine, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HomeFolder
<fancine> sì ma non vi accedo per manutenzione
<glpiana> fancine, prova a cliccare, vedrai che si pare. non è il wiki italiano
<glpiana> *apre
<fancine> vediamo puoi far di più, mi sembra complicato anche per questioni di lingua: se copio la home prima dal cd di instalazione non la esegue, se la copio dopo è uguale, come fae?
<fancine> vediamo se puoi far di più, mi sembra complicato anche per questioni di lingua: se copio la home prima dell'installazione non la esegue, se la copio dopo è uguale, come fare?
<glpiana> fancine, devi copiare la home su un altro disco/sistema o ti serve la copia della home perchè vuoi reinstallare? (non ripetere la domanda)
<fancine> la copia è già in un disco esterno
<fancine> no altro pc
<fancine> vorrei copiare la home di un pc che funziona su altro da installare con le partizioni già fatte
<glpiana> fancine, qui ti spiega che comandi dare http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive
<glpiana> fancine, se hai problemi con l'inglese, aspetta che finiscano la manutenzione del sito italiano o che qui qualcuno abbia tempo per seguirti
<fancine> grazie. very kind
<Iperbole> Buongiorno a tutti
<Iperbole> c'è nessuno
<Iperbole> ?
<Iperbole> ho un  problema con la seconda partizione chi può aiutarmi?
<Infybofh> !chiedi | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Iperbole> ho la seconda partizione di windows che non può essere aperta perchè è da montare. Non può essere montata perchè  windows è ibernato. tolgo l'avvio veloce e quindi l'ibernazione e al successivo avvio di ubuntu finalmente la partizione si monta e accedo ai file e tuttto ok. al successivo riavvio tutto torna come prima, partizione da montare e stavol
<Iperbole> ta non riesco più nell'operazione.
<Infybofh> Iperbole è una feature di NTFS. prova a montare la partizione in sola lettura da terminale: sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda[numero partizione] /media/[nome directory voluta] Sotituisci i valori tra [ ] con quelle del tuo pc.
<Infybofh> purtroppo NTFS di win 7 e 8 vieta di poter utilizzare la partizione in lettura/scrittura se win stesso è in hybernate.
<marcosky> salve
<Infybofh> !ciao | marcosky
<ubot-it> marcosky: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marcosky> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con una pennetta USB non riconosciuta da UBUNTU?
<marcosky> mi correggo, non è rilevata
<oxodo> Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in questa chat e non so se è la sezione giusta.. Io avrei un problema con ubuntu16.04 chiedo cortesemente una mano
<Infybofh> !chiedi | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<oxodo> Grazie per la disponibilità, in pratica improvvisamente all'avvio del pc non riesco più a loggarmi inserendo la password ma il sistema mi riporta dopo un tentativo di accesso e schermata nera alla finesta di log in.. Non riesco nemmeno ad accedere con una sessione ospite in quanto il risultato è uguale a quello descritto precedentemente. Ho cercato
<oxodo>  un pò alcuni suggerimenti ma non riesco a risolvere
<marcosky> io ho risolto comunque: ho usato gparted per formattare nuovamente la pendrive in Fat32, grazie mille lo stesso
<marcosky> buona giornata
<Infybofh> !dettagli | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<oxodo> Allora purtroppo su alcune cose sono impreparato dato che è un pc familiare anche datato ma che fino a ieri faceva benissimo il suo dovere di uso medio. Posso dire che la versione di ubuntu è 16.04 LTS purtroppo per mie mancanze non posso specificare la cpu e la ram (probabilmente meno di 2gb essendo un pc un pò datato). Sulla scheda video posso di
<oxodo> re che è quasi sicuramente NVIDIA. Putroppo chiedo scusa se conosco poche cose ma magari potevo essere più dettagliato se riuscivo a descrivere le specifiche dalle info sistema a cui purtroppo non posso accedere. E' un problema insolito..
<Jumx> Ciao a tutti scusate ho avuto un problema con il nickname. Stavo dicendo :  per aggiornare tutto ma proprio tutto della mia Kubuntu basta  questocomando "sudo apt-get update" o bisogna anche fare altro ?
<Infybofh> Jumx sudo apt-get update poi se vuoi solo aggiornare i pacchetti sudo apt-get upgrade, se vuoi aggiornare la distro all'ultima versione sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oxodo> premetto che anche io ho fatto i vari aggiornamenti apt-get upgrade/update ma purtroppo niente
<Infybofh> Jumx oppure per aggiorrnare la distro: do-release-upgrade
<Infybofh> oxodo il tuo problema sembra legato ai driver video. Purtroppo non sono ferrato in materia, attendi gentilmente in canale qualcuno più ferrato.
<oxodo> sai infyboth anche io l'ho pensato che era legato ai driver video però purtroppo un pò per mie mancanze un pò per altro non sto riuscendo a risolvere
<Infybofh> oxodo non voglio farti rovinare l'installazione. Guarda con sudo dpkg -s nvidia-304 cosa dice il sistema. Devi entrare in una shell (quindi se non logghi da interfaccia grafica fai CTRL + ALT + F2 e hai una shell a disposizione)
<JumX> Scusate ma oggi non è giornata .. collegamento che va e viene a causa maltempo. se qualcuno ha risposto alla mia domanda vi prego di ripostarla. Grazie
<Infybofh> JumX sudo apt-get update aggiorna solo la lista dei pacchetti. sudo apt-get upgrade li aggiorna anche. Per aggiornare la distro fai do-release-upgrade
<virtual_> grazie Infybofh
<Infybofh> !prego | virtual_
<ubot-it> virtual_: di nulla
<oxodo> ho provato a farlo infybofh mi sono usciti tantissime righe con ognuna la sigla pci: e dei valori al seguito
<Infybofh> oxodo attendi pazientemente in canale e tieni quei dati. Qualcuno più esperto ti risponderà non appena è disponibile
<oxodo> grazie infybofh spero in un aiuto di qualcuno
<oxodo> ho risolto infybofh! era un problema di scheda video ed ho risolto tramite una giusta guida trovata online ed un pò di intuito :D
<oxodo> come non detto, improvvisa schermata vuota dopo il normale accesso alla scrivania..
<andrea-K501UK> ciao ho un problema con la versione 16.10 di ubuntu. Non posso collegarmi a internet ne altro perchè non ci sono i driver. dove posso trovarli?
<claudio28> buongiorno a tutti
<claudio28> ho bisogno di un informazione gentilmente
<claudio28> volevo chiedere se il mio acer aspire e 15
<claudio28> ha i driver compatibili con linux
<akis24> claudio28: potresti provare usando un disco live e usando l'opzione " prova senza installare "
<claudio28> va bene grazie mille
<akis24> claudio28: cosi verificherai come vanno le periferiche ecc ecc
<gian__> ciao, come faccio a sapere l'indirizzo ip della mia stampante? La stessa è collegata a pc ubuntu e tramite samba ho cercato di metterla in rete seguendo questo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<akis24> gian__: di che stampante si tratta modello ? hai installato driver ?
<gian__> è una epson sx200 già installata e funzionante su pc ubuntu
<akis24> gian__:  prova con  http://localhost:631
<oxodo> proverò a chiedere in serata se ci sono esperti di schede video ecc. Grazie a tutti per il supporto!
<gian__> akis24, non ho trovato nessun indirizzo ip della stampante
<akis24> gian__:  e che hai trovato a quell'indirizzo ?
<gian__> akis24, ho trovato tutto quel che riguarda la gestione della stampante
<gian__> akis24, ma non indirizzi server di stampa
<akis24> gian__: se non è in rete puoi provare ad aggiungerla da cups →  Adding Printers and Classes oppure guardare sul tuo router se la stampante viene vista di sicuro ha un indirizzo ip assegnato
<gian__> akis24, la stampante è collegata via usb al pc Ubuntu
<akis24> gian__: mai usato stampanti in rete e comunque a prescindere dal collegamento al pc ...    usb o altro che sia  stavi cercando di metterla in rete hai scritto ..
<gian__> akis24, avrò sbagliato a scrivere, questa stampante voglio condividerla con altro pc windows, ieri avevo cominciato a configurarla seguendo la guida al link indicato sopra
<akis24> gian__:  non ho esperienze in merito e per conseguenza non saprei aiutarti prova piu' tardi a chiedere
<gian__> akis24, gentilissimo lo stesso, grazie
<akis24> di nulla gian__
<maxbigsi> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | maxbigsi
<ubot-it> maxbigsi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxbigsi> che è successo al forum?
<krabador> maxbigsi, chiedilo a loro :D
<krabador> maxbigsi, il forum rimarrà non disponibile fino al risolvimento delle problematiche, sulle cui tempistiche non possiamo essere precisi. Nel frattempo, sono disponibili gli altri canali di supporto della comunità raggiungibili dal menù in alto a destra.
<kram_2> buonasera
<kram_2> ma qui si può ricevere supporto? :/
<maxbigsi> lo avevo già chiesto tempo fa :D mi pare di vedere tra gli amici online qualcuno che potrebbe sapere la risposta :)
<akis24> !ciao | kram_2
<ubot-it> kram_2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> kram_2:  se la domanda attiene al sistema ubuntu sei nel posto giusto
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> maxbigsi, questo è il canale irc ufficiale italiano di supporto tecnico
<kram_2> Ecco, secondo voi è normale che con il solo Firefox e due schede aperte il sistema mi occupi 950 MB di Ram su 4 GB?
<krabador> se hai problematiche inerenti, chiedi tranquillamente
<maxbigsi> spara la domanda potrei conoscere la risposta :D
<maxbigsi> potrebbe essere possibile :)
<kram_2> Ok, grazie :)
<krabador> maxbigsi, il forum ha il suo gruppo di gestione, come ti stavo dicendo, chiedi ad uno di loro, se non ti accontenti dello status che loro stessi hanno pubblicato nel forum
<maxbigsi> ho 3 schede aperte e sto consumando 1.5 giga di ram
<krabador> !dettagli | kram_2
<ubot-it> kram_2: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<maxbigsi> grazie krabador
<maxbigsi> krabador
<maxbigsi> grazie krabador
<maxbigsi> saluto e ringrazio gli amici della chat ;)
<krabador> ciao maxbigsi
<doctorbebop> Ciao a tutti, ho già scritto nel forum ma magari a qualcuni viene in mente qualcosa di più. Il problema è il seguente, non riesco ad entrare nel sito della mia banca, altri siti tutto ok, quello no. Con win cambiando partizione tutto ok. Cosa può essere ? Grazie
<krabador> doctorbebop, con quale browser , nei 2 sistemi?
<doctorbebop> Ho provato con Firefox, Chrome, Chromium e Qupzilla, stesso risultato. Su windows uso firefox.
<akis24> doctorbebop: fai uso di addon per bloccare popup ecc ?
<doctorbebop> adblock ma l'ho disattivato, me lo avevano già chiesto nel forum
<akis24> doctorbebop: che altri addon hai su firefox su ubuntu ? se ne hai ancora
<doctorbebop> easy you tube downloader,user agent switcher e alcuni plugin
<akis24> doctorbebop: versione di ubuntu in uso ?
<doctorbebop> trusty
<akis24> doctorbebop: user agent switcher  a che scopo ?
<akis24> doctorbebop: versione di firefox ?
<doctorbebop> un tentativo ma non lo uso
<doctorbebop> 49.0.2
<akis24> doctorbebop: rimuovi la roba che non ti serve dagli addon  comunque in generale proverei prima a chiudere firefox poi  rinominare la cartella .mozillaquellochevuoi nella tua /home  e poi avvierei firefox che si avviera' con un nuovo profilo e proverei a vedere se va'
<doctorbebop> ok ci provo. Altre idee ?
<akis24> doctorbebop: se non dovesse andare .. puoi sempre tornare al vecchio profilo  eliminando il nuovo e rinominando nuovamente la .mozillaquellochevuoi al suo nome originale .mozilla
<akis24> doctorbebop:  al momento prova in questo modo poi ci pensiamo se vengono fuori altre idee
<doctorbebop> ok. Lascio la chat per un necessità domestica, vi faccio sapere grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<valentina76> nell'eseguire l'avanzamento da Ubuntu 16.04 lts a Ubuntu 16.10, durante la fase di installazione mi è comparsa la dicitura di errore e nell'eseguire il comando suggerito: installa aggiornamento parziale, mi dice che non è consentito; quindi si è bloccato il tutto! Potrei anche provare a disinstallare la versione di Ubuntu in uso, e reinstallare la
<valentina76> nuova versione, ma quando vado ad aprire la cartella "software e aggiornamenti" per spuntare l'installazione tramite cd o usb, mi dice che Ubuntu 16.10 ha riscontrato un problema e non si apre. Qualcuno mi saprebbe indicare la procedura da effettuare da terminale, visto che così il pc è inutilizzabile.
<ubiminor> non riesco ad immettere la pw nel terminale
<akis24> ubiminor: scrivila anche se non la vedi .. e vedrai che funziona
<ubiminor> ho provato ma non la riconosce
<akis24> ubiminor: scrivila correttamente maiuscolo minuscolo ecc
<akis24> ubiminor: se entri nel sistema e la password è corretta funziona anche nel terminale
<ubiminor> qualcuno sa come far funzionare skype su ubuntu?
<giuliano782> buonasera a tutti. sono qua per esporre un problema su ubuntu 16.10 64bit su un desktop da solo non in dual boot. processore i3 4 g di ram. il problema è il seguente
<giuliano782> fino a ieri si sentiva tutto , oggi riacceso mi da l'icona altoparlanti con la x, vado in impostazibi audio enn mi vede nessuna scheda audio
<giuliano782> chi mi aiuta?
<akis24> giuliano782: apri il terminale  e dai alsamixer   poi posta uno screen e mettilo su image
<akis24> !image | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giuliano782> allora grazie per laiuto alsamixer l ho aperto mi vede la scheda ma nn mi fa cambiare niente
<giuliano782> come si fa lo screen?
<akis24> giuliano782: tasto stamp  oppure accessori " cattura schermata "
<Mr_Pan> !skype | ubiminor
<ubot-it> ubiminor: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<giuliano782> http://prntscr.com/d4aei0
<giuliano782> immagine scree
<ubiminor> ho già seguito le istruzioni dell pagina ma quando do il comando installa l'installazione non parte
<giuliano782> http://prntscr.com/d4ag1n altra immagine
<giuliano782> akis ho postato i link dell'immagine
<akis24> rimettilo per favore
<giuliano782> http://prntscr.com/d4aei0 queta e una
<giuliano782> http://prntscr.com/d4ag1n
<giuliano782> questa e unaltra
<giuliano782> viste?
<akis24> giuliano782: si ho visto ma stai usando hdmi per caso ?
<giuliano782> no uso la scheda pch per 5.1
<giuliano782> ho meglio devo usare quella
<akis24> giuliano782: master comunque è basso come volume  e ieri usavi sempre quella oppure hai cambiato qualcosa ?
<giuliano782> no nn ho cambiato niete
<giuliano782> comq adesso sento con hdmi
<giuliano782> almeno credo
<giuliano782> ma mi interessa con l'altra scheda
<giuliano782> come devo fare per impostare laltra?
<Barrnet> Hola, che è successo al forum? Mi spiace fare una domanda che vi hanno posto già ennemila volte probabilmente, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte xD
<akis24> giuliano782: dal menu' → multimedia → regolazione volume e poi provi a impostare  secondo le tue esigenze
<giuliano782> quale menu?
<giuliano782> alsa mixer?
<akis24> giuliano782: non saprei dipende da quello che usi tu io uso xubuntu ...
<akis24> giuliano782: oppure da terminale digita pavucontrol
<akis24> giuliano782:  e prova da li a impostare
<giuliano782> mi dice che pauvcontrol nn è installato
<giuliano782> ma per cambiare la scheda audio preferita come devo fare?
<akis24> giuliano782:  su alsamixer  f6 e selezioni la scheda e poi chiudi con il tasto esc
<Luigi> Buonasera,ho installato ubuntu in dual boot,non mi funziona la scheda di rete per connettermi wireless
<giuliano782> e lo fatto ma nn va?^
<Luigi> è gia successo con un altro precedente pc e mi avete aiutato disinstallando il driver in ubuntu e reinstallandolo
<Luigi> quali erano i comandi?
<fancine> ciao, gpiana (?) mi ha lasciato dei link per risolvere le istruzioni irreperibili nel sito bloccato per manutenzione. http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive
<akis24> giuliano782:  usando pavucontrol redirigi l'audio secondo la tua esigenza   se la scheda è solo quella
<fancine> ma non capisco come fare la copia nel disco sistema. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> Luigi:  prova da driver aggiuntivi se trova dei driver
<fancine> scusate dimenticavo: trattasi di copiare la home in un altro computer, da installare o già installato, non so...
<giuliano782> akis puvcontro mi dice che nn ttrova pulse audio
<akis24> giuliano782: che versione di ubuntu ?
<giuliano782> 16.10
<Luigi> akis24: Sono andato in driver aggiuntivi e ho trovato il driver wireless,mi dice "Questo dispositivo non funziona"
<Luigi> sta spuntato su non usare il dispositivo
<akis24> giuliano782: sudo apt install pulseaudio  e poi riavvii e riprovi
<Luigi> se lo voglio impostare sull'altra scelta mi chiede la password,inserita torna nella posizione attuale
<akis24> Luigi: mettila correttamente ..
<krabador> giuliano782, sudo apt-get insall pastebinit
<krabador> giuliano782, aplay -l | pastebinit
<Luigi> akis24:l'ho messa correttamente,infatti se continuo a cliccare sull'altra opzione non me la chiede più e torna nella scelta iniziale
<Luigi> facendo applica modifica ovviamente..
<krabador> giuliano782, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> giuliano782, degli ultimi 2, incolla qui il link
<akis24> Luigi: da terminale dai  ifconfig  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | Luigi
<ubot-it> Luigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Luigi:  errore mio dai iwconfig  e metti su paste
<giuliano782> ok akis provo
<akis24> io esco per adesso ma posta ugualmente il risultato del comando magari qualcun altro ti aiuta
<giuliano782> kra ho fatto mi e uscito un sito internete che devo fare?
<Luigi> akis24: da i campi lo e eno1 "nowireless extensions"
<akis24> Luigi: fai vedere ..
<krabador> Luigi, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Luigi, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Luigi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443039/
<Luigi> questo è il risultato di prima
<Luigi> krabador: provo...
<giuliano782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443026/
<giuliano782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443026/
<giuliano782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443026/ https://thepasteb.in/p/76hEr6pG8zDHV
<giuliano782> questi kra?
<krabador> giuliano782, solo i link risultanti dai comandi
<krabador> non fare questo https://thepasteb.in/p/76hEr6pG8zDHV
<giuliano782> sono quelli che ti ho inviato sopra
<krabador> giuliano782, hai mandato solo il primo
<krabador> giuliano782, ti ho chiesto di mandare 3 comandi, 2 fanno link pastebin, incolla il link prodotto da quei 2
<giuliano782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443030/
<giuliano782> inviato anche il secondo
<ubiminor> ho installato skype su ubuntu 16.10 64bit ma quando lancio il programma non ricosce l'account
<krabador> perfetto, allora , cat /etc/asound.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> giuliano782, ^
<krabador> ubiminor, se non riconosce l'account, non è un problema di sistema
<ubiminor> soluzioni?
<krabador> ubiminor, controlla meglio i tui dati di account
<Luigi> krabrador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443064/
<krabador> ubiminor, e consulta le risorse skype a riguardo
<krabador> Luigi, iwconfig | pastebinit
<giuliano782> cat: /etc/asound.conf: File o directory non esistente
<giuliano782> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> Luigi, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<giuliano782> questo e quello che mi ha dato kra
<krabador> giuliano782, perfetto , alloa sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf
<ubiminor> fatto e rifatto ma niente da fare
<krabador> ubiminor, fatto e rifatto cosa?
<giuliano782> ok si è aperto un programma
<krabador> giuliano782, dentro questo editor di testo, incollaci quello che sto per postarti
<giuliano782> ok
<ubiminor> controllato le credenziali, controllato le risorse skype e chiesto alla community skype
<krabador> giuliano782, è la card di default, che hai intenzione di settare ?
<krabador> ubiminor, e che ti hanno detto?
<giuliano782> la pch
<giuliano782> nn hdmi
<krabador> giuliano782, no, ti chiedevo conferma, se era questa la tua problematica, non perchè non si sente niente o simili
<krabador> giuliano782, nessuno vuole hdmi di default :D
<giuliano782> la mia è che nn sento niente
<ubiminor> niente nessuno ne sa niente, l'unica risposta ad un problema simile la danno solo per utenti windows
<giuliano782> icona audio e con la x , se vado in imp audio nn mi veden niente nessuna scheda
<krabador> giuliano782, e allora è un po' diverso dal dover settare la scheda di default...
<giuliano782> infatti l'vevo scritto prima
<Luigi> krabador : il primo comando da sempre no wireless, il secondo mi dice che l'output potrebbe essere inaccurato e che dovrei farlo come super user
<giuliano782> ma forse ancora nn eri in chat
<Luigi> alla fine mi da un link
<krabador> ubiminor, skype per linux, è diventato praticamente desueto, visto che stanno facendo una nuova versione , ancora in alpha , scritta completamente diverso
<krabador> Luigi, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Luigi> Fatto mi dice che l'output potrebbe essere inaccurato e che dovrei farlo come super user
<Luigi> devo postare i tre righi?
<giuliano782> kra come devo fare?
<ubiminor> me ne sono reso conto visto che versione più recente è per ubuntu 12
<krabador> non domandate tutti insieme  ;)
<krabador> calma
<krabador> giuliano782, http://pastebin.com/TuBd7QXx incollaci dentro questo, salvi, riavvii
<Luigi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443101/
<krabador> ubiminor, microsoft è cosi' che sta trattando skype, non l'hanno aggiornato per anni, e per questo sta accumulando problematiche
<giuliano782> dentro gedit?
<krabador> giuliano782, tu che proponi ?
<giuliano782> ahahahh
<giuliano782> ok scusa
<krabador> :D
<giuliano782> ok riavvio
<giuliano782> ci sentiamo fra poco
<Luigi> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443101/
<krabador> Luigi, reincollandolo fai solo innervosire chi ti segue
<krabador> considerando, Luigi che hai fatto un pastebin del link ...
<Luigi> Scusa,pensavo non avessi letto dato che il messaggio saliva..
<krabador> ok, Luigi    lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> Luigi, sale ma non scompare :)
<giuliano782> a ri ciao
<giuliano782> x kra sto come prima
<krabador> giuliano782, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> x giuliano782 , niente soprannomi qui
<krabador> !chi | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Luigi> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443121/
<krabador> Luigi, ubuntu quale?
<Luigi> 16.04
<giuliano782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443123/
<giuliano782> krabador
<krabador> Luigi, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<krabador> giuliano782, cat /etc/asound.conf | pastebinit
<giuliano782> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443136/
<chicca89> esiste qualche comando o cosa per ottenere un ripristino tipo windows ? come se avessi appena installato il sistema operativo ?
<Luigi> krabador : "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura "
<krabador> !ripristino | chicca89
<ubot-it> chicca89: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> giuliano782, ...
<krabador> giuliano782, dovevi aprire quel link
<krabador> copiare il contenuto
<krabador> metterlo, nell'editor di testo che ti avevo fatto aprire
<krabador> salvare , chiudere e riavviare...
<giuliano782> krabador: e come si chiamava quel file?
<krabador> giuliano782, accomodati a vederlo, nel pastebin che mi hai mandato
<giuliano782> ok vado
<krabador> giuliano782, ho capito che non ti ho detto passo passo, ma secondo te, in un file di sistema si incolla un link internet?
<krabador> giuliano782, dimmi la verità ...
<chicca89> capito
<giuliano782> dai krabador abbi pazienza
<giuliano782> sono novello
<krabador> giuliano782, susu, concentrati
<krabador> giuliano782, sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf
<krabador> giuliano782, cancelli  http://pastebin.com/TuBd7QXx , lo apri nel browser
<krabador> giuliano782, copi il suo contenuti
<krabador> *o
<krabador> lo incolli dentro, salvi
<krabador> giuliano782, cat /etc/asound.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> e vediamo se puoi riavviare
<krabador> Luigi,  dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<chicca89> zram è utile per velocizzare ubuntu  o puo creare problemi ?
<krabador> !dettagli | chicca89
<ubot-it> chicca89: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<chicca89> ho la ultima versione di ubuntu, e un pc con 4 gb di ram e 3 ghz di processore
<krabador> chicca89, ultima quale?
<chicca89> 16.10
<krabador> bene
<krabador> chicca89, 3ghz di processore non significa nulla
<krabador> marca e modello, in modo da poterti rispondere in maniera piu' precisa
<chicca89> è in questo momento nn lo so perche nn sono a casa mia
<chicca89> comunques questo zram lo velocizza almeno un minimo ?
<Luigi> krabador da lo stesso output di prima...
<giuliano782> krabador: niente stesso probleme
<krabador> giuliano782, io ti sto facendo configurare la scheda di default
<krabador> che essa poi funzioni o meno in ubuntu e da vedere
<krabador> <krabador> giuliano782, cat /etc/asound.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> ti sei scordato questo, in uscita
<krabador> Luigi, sudo apt-get -y install bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<giuliano782> krabador: krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443208/
<giuliano782> allora ieri si sentiva
<giuliano782> oggi riavvio e nn funge
<krabador> giuliano782, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> ed un nick solo va benisssimo ;)
<giuliano782> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443214/
<Luigi> krabador : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443221/
<chicca89> installo zram ?
<chicca89> sccusate  se vi interrompo ma è una cosa velocissima e mi levo  <3
<krabador> chicca89, "la faccio una trasfusione? So che puo' far bene"
<krabador> chicca89, sei in questa esatta posizione
<chicca89> ah, in alcuni casi puo anche peggiorare le cose?  :)
<krabador> se devi levarti, fallo, e torna quando hai i dati che servono per farti dare una risposta precisa
<giuliano782> chicca nn farlo arrabbiare ci sta aiutando
<chicca89> si pero diciamo che lo conosciamo bene il suo carattere, vabene dai <3 scusami giuliano hai ragione
<giuliano782> diceva mio nonno la ragione eè dei fessi
<krabador> chicca89, non credo proprio
<chicca89> kaprador sese
<krabador> aaah ho capito
<krabador> non s'annoia mai, ogni tanto deve tornare con qualche cazzata..
<giuliano782> che è una tua fan krabador
<krabador> giuliano782, questo canale ha il log, non è il caso di continuare ad inquinarlo piu' di quanto non faccia gente come <chicca89>
<krabador> giuliano782, e ascolta pure tuo nonno, fuori di qui , per favore.
<Mark86> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Mark86
<ubot-it> Mark86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giuliano782> e adessp che ti ho fatto?
<giuliano782> stav rispondendo a chicca
<Mark86> posso chiedervi supporto_
<krabador> !supporto | Mark86
<ubot-it> Mark86: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<lucapas> Salve a tutti scrivo per un problema in quanto vorrei usare il pc con ubuntu per lavorare in console di regia e spesso con i lettori di file multimediali mi salta la traccia
<krabador> se sei in quel canale :D
<krabador> lucapas, "per lavorare in console di regia" ---> contestualizza
<Mark86> si, sono nel canale giusto xD
<krabador> lucapas, "spesso con i lettori di file multimediali mi salta la traccia" ---> quale software, e quali formati
<krabador> Mark86, bene.
<Mark86> ho un problema con l installazione di ubuntu
<lucapas> sono un regista teatrale, e mentre c'è lo spettacolo in scena ci sono delle musiche di scena.
<krabador> !installazione | Mark86 e dicci quali di questi passaggi ti da problemi
<ubot-it> Mark86 e dicci quali di questi passaggi ti da problemi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lucapas> programmi : Clementine, Vlc, Rythmbox
<lucapas> formati: mp3 e flac
<krabador> lucapas, cosa intendi per "salta" ?
<giuliano782> krabador: allora nn si puo sistemare?
<Mark86> spiego subito, avevo win10 che di punto in bianco non si avvia. All avvio dice no bootable device
<Mark86> allora mi sono detto basta, vado di linux che l ho gi' usato sul lavoro
<krabador> giuliano782, non sono qui per avere ragione, come dice tuo nonno ;)
<lucapas> è come se facesse un salto di un secondo indietro nella traccia
<giuliano782> akis24: allora cpm eposso fare?
<Mark86> ma vedo da gparted diverse partizioni...ho dei dubbi su quali tenere e cancellare
<giuliano782> krabador: guarda che stabo rispondendo a chicca che aveva detto che IO avevo ragione
<giuliano782> rileggi
<krabador> giuliano782, e non si pinga ad personam
<akis24> giuliano782: chi ti ha aiutato ne sa' molto ma molto piu' di me ..
<giuliano782> indubbiamente ma si e offeso per una risposta che  nn ho dato a lui
<Luigi> krabador : Grazie mille funziona il wi-fi 1 anno fa quando è ricapitato all'altro computer mi hai aiutato tu.Grazie infinite,buona serata a tutti :)
<krabador> giuliano782, ;) allora, sudo mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf_old
<krabador> Luigi, molto bene, buon sistema
<Mr_Pan> Mark86, ma vuoi eliminare windows  ?  fai partire install di ubuntu e glidici di usare tutto il disco...
<giuliano782> krabador: fatto
<Mark86> vorrei fare un bel erase totale, tanto il disco di win ce l ho...e dare lo spazio giusto ai 2 SO
<krabador> giuliano782, sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> giuliano782, ci incolli il contenuto di   http://pastebin.com/TuBd7QXx
<krabador> ma bene, sta attendo alle parentesi
<giuliano782> krabador: faccio copia incolla nn va bene?
<krabador> Mark86, ti ho mandato una serie di link con tutte le procedure di installazione
<krabador> giuliano782, cerca di farlo tornare indentato come l'originale
<krabador> Mark86, approccia con esse, se hai problemi a riguardo, torna tranquilllamente qui a chieder
<Mark86> krabador, dove li vedo_
<giuliano782> ascolta mi da una finestra raw ecc. pure quella devo copiare
<giuliano782> krabador: salvo e riavvio?
<krabador> giuliano782, salva
<krabador> giuliano782, cat ~/.asoundrc | pastebinit
<krabador> Mark86, leggi il messaggio delle 20:24
<krabador> solo poche righe piu' su
<krabador> Mark86, ho pvt disabilitati, non vergognarti di scrivere qui dentro in canale, esiste apposta per questo
<giuliano782> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443299/
<krabador> bene, riavvia
<Mark86> ahahha no krabador , era per non fare confusione xD
<krabador> Mark86, vai tranquillo, piu' siamo , piu' ci divertiamo :D
<Mark86> puoi rimettere i link?
<Mark86> ahahah ci si diverte xD
<krabador> !installazione | Mark86 eccoli di nuovo, come da messaggio di qualche linea sopra
<ubot-it> Mark86 eccoli di nuovo, come da messaggio di qualche linea sopra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mark86> xfect
<giuliano782> krabador: niente sempre icona con x
<Mark86> un dubbio pero...la partizione uefi dici di lasciarla?
<krabador> giuliano782, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Mark86, se nel bios, puoi impostare uefi completamente off, in modalità bios tradizionale "legacy" allora puoi toglierla
<krabador> in caso contrario, segui tranquillamente l'installazione uefi , che è supportato da ubuntu 14.10
<Mark86> ah ok...immagino che tenendola non brucio la garanzia...
<krabador> se hai intenzione di avere un solo sistema, quando l'installer ti chiederà dove installare, scegli l'opzione "usa tutto il disco"
<giuliano782> kra
<krabador> !chi | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<giuliano782> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443314/
<Mark86> ecco, era quello il dubbio. Vorrei avere win10 e Ubuntu, ma voglio decidere io quanto spazio assegnare ai 2
<krabador> Mark86, continua a leggere, te lo spiega
<lucapas> krabador è come se facesse un salto di uno o due secondi indietro nella traccia
<krabador> Mark86, se non capisci qualcosa, chiedi
<Mark86> ah ok, leggo subito...grazie krabador
<giuliano782> krabador: alsamixer mi vede la sche
<giuliano782> ma se vado in impostazioni audio mi da un errpre
<krabador> giuliano782, sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> giuliano782, sostituisci PCH con 1
<krabador> salvi , chiudi , riavvii
<krabador> giuliano782, spetta, prima di riavviare, cat ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> giuliano782, ls -la ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> !dettagli | lucapas
<ubot-it> lucapas: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<giuliano782> ho dato tutti i comandi
<giuliano782> krabador: ho dato tutti i comandi
<krabador> giuliano782, beh, mi servono i risultati, mi sono dimenticato di ometterli
<lucapas> c'è un modo di fare una panoramica dei dettagli così che io possa incollarli?
<krabador> lucapas, sudo apt-get install pastebint
<krabador> lucapas, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<giuliano782> ok grazie lo stesso adessp devo staccare ci riproveremo domani grazie a tuttti in particolare  krabador
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> giuliano782, ciao, buon proseguimento
<krabador> giuliano782, prova anche a caricare un kernel precedente
<Mark86> ehi krabador, mi sono fatto un'idea. Solo un dubbio (questo non mi pare di averlo recepito dalla guida) : se io facessi un format totale (quindi via qualsiasi partizione, anche quella UEFI - al momento ho il legacy support - enabled) e rimettessi win7 e ubuntu...si può fare?
<lucapas> lshw:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23443375/
<krabador> Mark86, diciamo che di fatto puoi fare qualsiasi cosa
<Mark86> ovviamente la domanda è rivolta a tutti :)
<krabador> installare solo ubuntu per poi installare win e ubuntu
<krabador> installare ubuntu per poi toglierlo ed installare win
<krabador> sta solo a muoversi nel modo corretto
<lucapas> getinstall :  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23443382/
<Mark86> Ti dico che avrei fatto: live di ubuntu, aprirei gparted, cancellerei TUTTO, incluso win10. Poi farei installazione di win7 partizionando correttamente e poi avrei messo Ubuntu.
<lucapas> release : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23443385/
<Mark86> che ne dici krabador ?
<krabador> Mark86, ubuntu sempre dopo win, se si vuole dual boot
<Mark86> infatti, è quello che ho scritto :D
<krabador> Mark86, non ti sto copiando ....
<Mark86> Dico la verità krabador , mi spaventa un po' il discorso UEFI
<Mr_Pan> Mark86, disattiva secure boot
<krabador> Mark86, puoi fare tutto quello che stai dicendo, con uefi, e c'è un modo per farlo
<krabador> Mark86, puoi fare tutto quello che stai dicendo , senza uefi, e c'è un modo per farlo
<krabador> il discorso sta solo nell'obiettivo finale dell'utente
<krabador> " cancellerei TUTTO" ---> di base sconsigliatissimom
<Mark86> Secure boot non c'è...ho trovato solo legacy support .... e l'ho messo su enabled
<krabador> conviene tenersi/backupparsi le partizioni di sistema
<Mark86> considera che non mi parte + nulla...
<krabador> lucapas, e quando hai nello specifico questi gap di cui parli
<krabador> Mark86, uefi è implementato in maniera molto differenziata dai vari vendor, cosi' come ilsupporto legacy
<Mark86> eh già...diciamo che vorrei rimettere win7 e a questo punto partizionare come dico io e non il vendor Hp
<krabador> Mark86, di base ti converrebbe ripristinare la macchina di fabbrica , ed installare ubuntu in dual boot in uefi mode
<lucapas> krabador mentre sono in riproduzione di file con un solo programma per volta
<krabador> lucapas, files sempre dello stesso tipo o di formati diversi?
<lucapas> sempre mp3 in quanto flac ne ho pochi e al momento no li uso...
<Mark86> E' una sfida che devo vincere :D mettere win7 al posto di win10 xD
<krabador> lucapas, vlc ha impostazioni di buffer che lo rende sconsigliabile per l'uso real time
<Mark86> e poi ubuntu come regnante sovrano :D
<krabador> Mark86, "Poi farei installazione di win7 partizionando correttamente e poi avrei messo Ubuntu." ---> <krabador> Mark86, ubuntu sempre dopo win, se si vuole dual boot ---> ubuntu installa il bootloader che consentirebbe di far partire entrambi per questo, assolutamente dopo win, che non ti conviene utilizzare per "partizionare correttamente"
<krabador> Mark86, provalo per bene ubuntu, per vedere se fa tutto quello che serve per "regnare sovrano"
<Mark86> Già provato, ricordi che ti dicevo che lo uso per lavoro? :)
<Mark86> solo che avevo bisogno di uno strumento che mi desse la possibilità di partizionare decentemente...e m'è venuto in mente gparted
<krabador> Mark86, questa chat è per il supporto tecnico al sistema ubuntu, ha il log consultabile per questo scopo
<krabador> !log | Mark86
<ubot-it> Mark86: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> per speculare su essere o non essere sul fronte sistemistico, #ubuntu-it-chat è piu' indicata
<Mark86> speculare??
<krabador> Mark86, http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/speculativo/
<Mark86> io ho un portatile che non ha in questo momento un SO funzionante... vorrei risolvere il problema nel migliore dei modi
<Mark86> 2. Che si riferisce alla (o che è proprio della) speculazione, intesa come ricerca di un notevole utile o profitto personale, talora senza eccessivi scrupoli: attività s.; operazioni s.; manovre s.; esagerare la portata di uno scandalo a fini speculativi
<Mark86> Se secondo te questo è il caso...
<krabador> Mark86, stai facendo tutto da solo, scegliendo tu per me quello che volevo intender
<Mark86> mi sa che non ci siamo intesi krabador
<krabador> e ti sto segnalando che non è questo il punto
<krabador> *canale adatto
<krabador> !chat | Mark86
<ubot-it> Mark86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mark86> O.O
<lucapas> kabrador quindi dici di usare un altro lettore? io ho usato anche rythmbox e clementine
<Mark86> ripeto, forse mi sono espresso male e tramite chat non ho chiarificato le idee. Win10 non mi va, poco male. Uso sempre Ubuntu, ti scrivo da altro pc che ha ubunto. Fosse per me avrei solo questo sistema. Mi viene consigliato dalla mia università di utilizzare Win per alcune applicazioni. Benissimo. Allora...eccoci qui...
<Mark86> *Ubuntu
<lucapas> krabador scusa ho sbagliato nick... il messaggio sopra era per te
<Mark86> Vorrei avere Ubuntu e una minima partizione Win
<krabador> Mark86, allora traduco in un linguaggio a te piu' comprensibile: Questo canale non è fatto per riflettere sul'essere o non essere del tuo pc, e come farlo al meglio, ma per risolvere problemi tecnici del sistema ubuntu e derivate
<Mark86> Ma ho dei seri dubbi sulla partizione UEFi, non vorrei che cancellandola non si avvii + nulla
<krabador> Mark86, ha il log, cheb non puo' essere pieno di riflessioni assolute
<krabador> !log | Mark86
<ubot-it> Mark86: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> Mark86, per tutto il resto, e 3 , c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> lucapas, clementine come si è comportato a riguardo ?
<krabador> Mark86, http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ quando vai qui , è "chat libera"
<lucapas> krabador ogni tanto succede anche con lui/lei (non so se sia machile o femminile)
<lucapas> :)
<krabador> :D
<krabador> lucapas, con che incidenza, rispettoa stessi files?
<krabador> lucapas, mentre vanno da soli, o mentre stanno scorrendo semplicemente ?
<Mark86> kabrador , l'essere o non essere del mio pc lascialo a me che ne sono proprietario. Vorrei solo sapere seformattando tutto inclusa partizione UEFI, potrò comunque far partire Win7 e Linux.
<Mark86> *krabador
<Mark86> Se questa domanda non è di tua competenza/pertinenza, ne prenderò atto e accederò all'altra chat
<akis24> Mark86: tcredo tu abbia avuto risposte a sufficienza .. il resto è solo polemica
<krabador> Mark86, non solo ti è stato risposto nella maniera piu' tecnica possibile, ma continua a non essere chiaro , che questo non è un canale di riflession i
<krabador> c'è l'altro per questo
<lucapas> vlc 4 su 10 (anche più di una volta su stesso file) clementine 2 su 10  ( quasi  mai più di una volta stesso file) mentre vanno da sole e anche quando cambio traccia
<krabador> se poi hai intenzione di trollare, è un altro tipo di discorso
<Mark86> krabador, non mi interessava la riflessione... grazie lo stesso.
<krabador> Mark86, ti è stato risposto
<krabador> e poi ci lavorava, con ubuntu...
<tttt> buonasera
<tttt> volevo chidervi una cosa su linux?
<akis24> !chiedi | tttt
<ubot-it> tttt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> ci stai domandando se volevi chiederci ? :D
<tttt> ahhahah,quella che mi ha fatto la cazzi@ta era il bot?
<tttt> si fatemi formulare
<tttt> io sono nuovo in ambito linux, vorrei capire  a quanto bisogna impostare la swap quando installo linux? E' vero che la memoria swap deve essere impostata in base alla memoria ram che si ha a disposizione tipo ho 4GB di ram allora 4gb di swap
<tttt> ?
<krabador> di base, si. Con un coefficiente di ram come 4gb, non serve
<krabador> nel senso che andrebbe a formalmente a servire / essere utilizzata, in caso di ibernazione del sistema
<krabador> a quel punto la swap deve essere sufficientemente grande da contenere tutto quanto sia contenuto in ram
<tttt> ok, quindi mi conviene metterla la swap ?
<krabador> e raramente si riempiono 4gb
<tttt> spesso mi capita che mi allontano dal pc e il computer va in stand by
<krabador> tttt, la swap è concepita come memoria aggiuntiva, con un utilizzo normale del sistema , non si arriva a coprire 4gb di ram...
<krabador> tttt, quella è un'impostazione che puoi settare dalle impostazioni energetiche
<tttt> quindi avendo 4gb di ram a quanto mi consigli di imposare la swap?
<krabador> tttt, ti sto dicendo che di fatto potresti proprio non settarla ;)
<krabador> tttt, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando, per favore?
<tttt> capito, altra cosa, qual' è ultima versione lts uscita di linux?
<akis24> tttt: 16.04 lts
<krabador> tttt, e per fare l'ibernazione senza swap, si puo' fare lo swapfile
<tttt> perfetto, ancora non sono riuscito a imposare in dual boot i due sistemi operativi windows e linux. Verso la fine dell anno scorso provai la 16.04 live su pendrive e siccome mi trovavo bene stavo pensando di installarlo permanentemente su un unico hard disk insieme a windows ma il problema sono queste caspite di partizioni come vanno settate?
<akis24> !installazione | ttt
<ubot-it> ttt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> !uefi | ttt
<ubot-it> ttt: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> tttt, 16.04 è di aprile di quest'anno :D
<tttt> ho provato più di una volta a modificare la partizione dell hard disk ma spesso mi va in errore , faccio confusione totale e finisce che appena riavvio tutto non mi si riavvia nessuno dei due
<tttt> allora no krabador quella che provai era la 14.04 lts ubuntu trusty
<akis24> tttt: se non hai bios uefi basta usare " installa accanto a windows "
<krabador> si, senza uefi, il tutto è estremamente facile
<tttt> come faccio a vedere se è uefi ? mi ricordo sta cosa ma non ricordo se è uefi il mio bios
<krabador> tttt, segnala il modello del notebook
<tttt> è un fisso
<tttt> la scheda madre il nome va bene?
<tttt> as rock non ricordo altro
<krabador> tttt, eh, asrock ne fa con , e senza :D
<krabador> tttt, segnala il modello
<tttt> momento che controllo
<tttt> trovato, As Rock G31M-VS2
<krabador> tttt, niente uefi, tranquillo
<krabador> puoi fare tutto come ti pare
<tttt> ok krabador seguo i link che mi ha scritto il bot?
<krabador> tttt, di base puoi semplicemente far partire l'installer, seguirlo, e quando ti chiede dove installare gli dici "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<krabador> lui ti farà scegliere lo spazio
<tttt> cioè avvio l installer di linux stesso da windows e mi scelgo la mia partizione?
<krabador> no
<krabador> !usbwin | tttt
<ubot-it> tttt: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !iso | tttt
<ubot-it> tttt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> a tua scelta dopo aver scaricato la iso di sistema
<krabador> cosa che hai tra l'altro già fatto nella tua vita ;)
<tttt> si ok provo e se riscontro problemi ritornero'
<tttt> intanto grazie
<tttt> sia ad akis 24 sia a krabador :)
<krabador> de nada tttt , torna quando ti pare
<USERSS> buonasera a tutti, sto cercando di avvinarmi al mondo linux ma ho un problema : il mio pc portatile, un toshiba satellite U500 dopo aver installato ubuntu ha fatto partire al massimo la ventola del pc e quindi fa un rumore incredibile! cosa posso fare per farla partire solo quando effettivamente si scalda la cpu?
<krabador> USERSS, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> USERSS, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<USERSS> provo, grazie. è un programma per gestire le ventole? scusa l'ignoranza
<krabador> no, dopo aver mandato questi 2 comandi, devi incollare il link risultante dal secondo
<nebur> ciao a tutti, ho un asus x540s con ubuntu 15.10, non mi rileva il jack audio, inserisco le cuffie e il suono esce sempre dalle casse pc, ho provato svariate soluzioni trovate in rete ma niente, qualcuno sà aiutarmi? grazie mille
<krabador> nebur, 15.10 è fuori supporto, fa un ripristino con una versione supportata
<krabador> 12.04 14.04 16.04 16.10
<nebur> ok, ma dagli aggiornamenti non mi dà la possibilità di aggiornare alla versione successiva 16.04
<krabador> nebur, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nebur, sudo apt-get update | pastebninit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante del secondo
<nebur> grazie mille, ora non ho sotto mano il pc, domani proverò, grazie ancora
<akis24> torna quando vuoi nebur
<krabador> nebur, cerca di fare manutenzione ad un pc che hai entro i 3 metri :D
<lucapas> krabador vlc 4 su 10 (anche più di una volta su stesso file) clementine 2 su 10 ( quasi mai più di una volta stesso file) mentre vanno da sole e anche quando cambio traccia
<krabador> lucapas, personalmente non ho mai riscontrato un problema del genere, nel panorama linux
<krabador> lucapas, metti questi files in una pendrive, prova a farli partire uno alla volta con entrambi i software
<lucapas> ok
<userss> krabador potresti re-inviarmi i comandi che mi hai indicato prima ?
<krabador> <krabador> USERSS, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> USERSS, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<userss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443661/
<userss> ecco il link che è uscito
<krabador> allora, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<userss> fatto
<krabador> userss, sudo sensors-detect
<krabador> rispondi si a tutte le domande, tranne    I2C/SMBus
<krabador> a cui metti no, se hai problemi in questa domanda segnala
<userss> ok fatto
<krabador> tutto?
<userss> si , tranne i2c
<krabador> userss, ok, riavvia , e torna qui
<userss> krabador eccomi
<krabador> ubot-it, sensors | pastebinit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<userss> la ventola ha smesso di girare
<krabador> userss, sensors | pastebinit
<userss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443694/
<userss> penso tu abbia risolto il problema perchè ora non gira più!
<krabador> beh, adesso le temperature sono basse
<userss> come non detto è appena partito a palla
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> in queste situazioni si deve vedere innanzitutto se la ventola parte spesso e a palla, in corrispondenza di effettive temperature della macchina
<krabador> al che, dopo un'opportuna pulizia della ventola, e del comparto dissipazione della macchina, si vede se è un problema legato al sistema
<userss> non so se può esserti utile ma con win10 in condizioni di utilizzo normale ( internet e utilizzo di office ) la ventola partiva di rado, o comunque con progressione.. ora o è spenta o è a manetta
<krabador> o al supporto linux di quell'hardware
<krabador> o al sensore che sta andandosene, o mal supportato
<userss> non ho modo di regolare la ventola in base alla temperatura della cpu diciamo in modo manuale? o impostare dei parametri di attivazione?
<krabador> userss, conviene farlo soltanto dopo aver constatato che non ha a che fare fisicamente con la dissipazione
<krabador> userss, la regola base è sempre far gestire al sistema questa cosa, in assenza di problematiche di supporto hardware, o sensore malfunzionante
<krabador> *che l'iperattività della ventola non ha a che fare fisicamente con le condizioni di dissipatore e ventola
<userss> mmh capito, però a questo punto mi viene da chiederti perchè secondo te con win10, che ho usato fino a due giorni fa, non mi ha mai dato questo problema
<krabador> userss, win e linux rilevano ed interpellano l'hadware in modo diverso
<userss> ok allora controllerò l'area dissipazione
<userss> quando ti trovo di nuovo??
<krabador> il che significa , bilateralmente , che se una cosa va bene in un sistema, non solo non è detto che nell'altro vada nello stesso modo , ma neanche che sia proprio a posto
<krabador> userss, tu torna tranquillamente quando ci sei, se non ci sono io, ci sono altri che potranno aiutarti
<userss> ora ho la temperatura a 35° ed è sempre a palla ho fatto di nuovo il comando sensors
<userss> l'aria che esce è fredda
<akis24> userss: prova da live se riscontri lo stesso problema
<userss> da live intendi facendo partire con la chiavetta usb?
<akis24> si userss
<userss> eh si l'ho provato prima di installare ubuntu e già lo faceva, pensavo fosse un problema appunto derivante da una installazione non totale
<akis24> userss: versione ubuntu ?
<userss> 16.10 l'ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<userss> versione 64bit
<akis24> userss: falla una prova con la 16.04 lts e vedi come si comporta
<userss> ok la cerco e provo, basta live o installazione totale?
<krabador> userss, puoi provare in live, prima
<krabador> al che vediamo se sia il caso di installare e configurare fancontrol
<userss> ok sto scaricando la 16.04, non ho una connessione veloce quindi mi collegherò domani
<userss> per il momento grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<gufo1234> buonasera, ho avuto un problema nell'avanzamento di versione dalla 14.04 lts all'attuale versione in uso
<krabador> gufo1234, spiega
<gufo1234> praticamente non esiste più interfaccia grafica
<gufo1234> all'avviamento del pc non visualizzo più nulla e il sistema non mi permette di accedere a nulla
<krabador> gufo1234, spiega completamente cosa fa il sistema, quando lo accendi
<krabador> se hai grub
<krabador> e dove si ferma
<gufo1234> attivo subito il pc e ti descrivo cosa accade
<krabador> senza pc davanti,non si puo' fare assistenza, ;)
<gufo1234> tutto ciò che visualizzo è una schermata nera che mi richiede il login
<gufo1234> ubuntu 16.04.01 lts roby tty1
<gufo1234> roby login
<krabador> ok, effettua il login
<gufo1234> login incorrect
<gufo1234> è ciò che mi dice
<krabador> gufo1234, devi inserire user name
<krabador> e sotto password
<gufo1234> fatto
<krabador> la seconda non viene visualizzata per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> gufo1234, effettuato correttamente il login adesso?
<gufo1234> ti scrivo cosa appare
<krabador> gufo1234, dimmi solo se ha effettuato il login
<krabador> non serve nient'altro
<gufo1234> si
<gufo1234> effettuato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> gufo1234, ricopia qui il link risultante dal secondo
<gufo1234> mi richiede sudo password di roby
<krabador> e non la sai ... ?
<gufo1234> certo ma non mi permette di scriverla
<krabador> ehm....
<krabador> <krabador> la seconda non viene visualizzata per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> come ha già fatto ....
<gufo1234> dpkg è stato interrotto è necessario eseguire sudo dpkg configure a per correggere il problema
<krabador> bingo.
<krabador> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gufo1234> sta configurando
<krabador> quando ha finito, segnala se ci sono errori
<gufo1234> perfetto
<krabador> gufo1234, il processo di aggiornamento era stato interrotto.
<gufo1234> quale era la causa?
<gufo1234> credo che il processo si sia interrotto nuovamente, mentre stava configurando la schermata di configurazione è scomparsa
<gufo1234> ora mi chiede rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index
<gufo1234> roby@roby: $
<evga> Sera, ho un problema con l'icona del volume su ubuntu 16.04
<evga> da quando ho installato il programma "pavucontrol" è scomparsa :\
<krabador> !ripristino | gufo1234 con la iso di 16.04 o 14.04
<ubot-it> gufo1234 con la iso di 16.04 o 14.04: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-08
<giofc> raga, qualcuno sa se la 16.10 risolve lo scroll sugli asus?
<newentryubuntu> ciao a tutti
<newentryubuntu> scusate il disturbo, ho installato oggi ubuntu sul mio pc portatile, qualcuno sa come si elimina aircrack-ng dal sistema? grazie 100
<teolinux87> ciao a tutti
<teolinux87> c'è qualcuno che si intende di log carico rete su server apache?
<For> Ciao, il mio Ubuntu 16.04 dopo qualche minuti di utilizzo ha NAutilus che va in loop. Qualcuno sa darmi qualche consiglio?
<engichetta> Qualcuno mi può aiutare, non riesco ad installare la mia stampante brother mfc-j6520dw con ubuntu, premetto che sono alle primissime armi. Grazie
<glpiana> engichetta, vai qui http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj6520dw_us_eu_as e scarica il pacchetto deb. quindi lo installi
<engichetta> devo scegliere driver install tool vero?
<engichetta> ho provato ad effettuare questa procedura, sono entrata nel terminale e ho digitato gunzip linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz   ma mi dice file o directory non trovato, perchè?
<glpiana> engichetta, se prendi quello e segui le istruzioni dovrebbe farti funzionare sia la stampante che lo scanner
<glpiana> engichetta, il file non è nella home. se lo hai scaricato è nella directory Scaricati
<engichetta> e come faccio ad accedere a quella directory?
<engichetta> forse ci sono riuscita
<engichetta> grazie a tutti per l'attenzione, ciao
<For> Scusate, non ho precisato che uso Unity e Nautilus è nella versione 3.14.3
<fabio_cc> For, scusa, sono appena entrato e non ho letto, puoi ripetere il tuo problema? usa copia/incolla
<For> ciao, grazie, lo rispiego: dopo un po' che ho avviato "File" va in loop. Cioè se clicco sulle cartelle aggiorna solo la cartella in cui sono. Se faccio "apri in una nuova scheda" o "apri in una nuova cartella", invece, va nella cartella desiderata. Questo problema dura alcuni minuti, poi riparte da solo...
<fancine> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> For, non capisco. È qualcosa di visibile tramite uno screenshot?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | fancine
<ubot-it> fancine: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fancine> ciao glpiana, ho seguito il link del sito che mi hai suggerito. ok laprima parte, sarei in difficoltà per la seconda: cioè ricopiare la home su sistema
<glpiana> fancine, se puoi ricopiami il link, così evito di cercarlo ancora :)
<fancine> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive ecco
<fancine> moving home from command line ciò che ho seguito
<For> @fabio_cc, provo a ridirlo: immagina di aprire "File" e di cliccare su qualsiasi cartella. File fa un refresh ma rimane sempre nella visualizzazione di partenza. Non va nella cartella che ho cliccato
<glpiana> fancine, e cosa intendi con "prima parte"?
<fabio_cc> For, quindi tu apri la tua home, fai doppio clic su documenti, ma rimani in home?
<fancine> ho copiato dal sistema funzionante la home su disco esterno usb
<glpiana> fancine, dei comandi lì riportati, a quale sei arrivato?
<fancine> adesso vorrei sapere come riportarlo sulla home dell'altro cp appena installato
<fancine> pc scusa
<For> fabio_cc: si, se ero in home posso fare doppio clic su qualunque cartella ma rimane in home. Se File era già aperto in Documenti, ad esempio, e faccio clic su qualunque cartella, rimane in Documenti
<fancine> sudo rsync -avx /home/ /mnt/tmp  che ha copiato perfettamenmto la home del primo pc
<glpiana> fancine, quel /mnt/tmp è dove hai montato la nuova partizione della home
<fabio_cc> For, questo succede solo a pc avviato da poco o sempre?
<fancine> le prime due istruzioni:
<glpiana> fancine, dove (fisicamnete intendo) hai copiato la home tramite rsync?
<fancine> sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp poi sudo mount /dev/sdb2 (mio caso) /mnt/tmp
<For> fabio_cc, bella domanda ;) sto lavorando con Ubuntu da pochi giorni. Mi sembra di poter dire: solo a PC avviato da poco...
<fancine> e poi quella che ti ho scritto sopra. mi ha copiato la home su disco sdb2
<fabio_cc> For, ok. E succede da quando hai installato ubuntu, oppure dopo aver fatto qualcosa in particolare?
<fancine> su disco esterno usb sdb2
<glpiana> fancine, allora dovrai rifare la stessa cosa, copiando da sto sdb2 alla partizione in cui vorrai mettere la home
<fancine> ci ho provato, ma non me la esegue, forse sbaglio qualcosa...
<For> fabio_cc, è da quando lo ho installato. Non ho ancora smanettato a mio rischio e pericolo. Ho solo installato i primi pacchetti che mi servono per lavorare e configurato la posta elettronica in Thunderbird
<glpiana> fancine, che errore ottieni?
<fabio_cc> For, hai installato pacchetti di terze parti o solo software tramite Ubuntu software?
<fancine> bella domanda non sono sul pc, credo aver seguito così: sudo rsync -avx /dev/sdb2/home /home
<fancine> non lo esegue, dove sbaglio?
<maurizio> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto....
<fabio_cc> !ciao | maurizio
<ubot-it> maurizio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> fancine, hai controllato che /dev/sdb2 fosse realmente il device dove avevi copiato la home?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | maurizio
<ubot-it> maurizio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fancine> sì certo
<ryuujin> L3gionario: esponi pure il tuo problema qui...
<glpiana> fancine, con che comando hai controllato che il disco usb fosse visto come sdb?
<fancine> sudo fdisk -l
<fancine> l'ho eseguita a sistema avviato, aprendo la sessione f1
<For> fabio_cc, devo andare a memoria perché non so ancora dove controllare: ricordo sicuramente google_heart e Qgis. Poi Ddeb, tweak tool, synaptic e i driver nvidia
<maurizio> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 16.10 su windows...ma qualcosa è andato storto, ho formattato tutto e si è installatro solo ubuntu, ho urgente bisogno di recuperare i file di windows dove ho documenti molto importanti...come posso fare?
<For> *Gdeb
<glpiana> fancine, dici che il comando non viene eseguito. ti viene dato un errore?
<fancine> mi devi scusare, ma non ricordo, sono su altro pc
<glpiana> fancine, senza questa informazione non possiamo procedere
<fancine> ok, ci riprovo e vedo di lasciarlo a video, un momento
<glpiana> !testdisk | maurizio
<ubot-it> maurizio: Per tentare il recupero di file eliminati accidentalmente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#TestDisk__e_PhotoRec
<fancine> ah dimenticavo: ma va bene eseguire da sistema avviato a da cd?
<glpiana> maurizio, ma non sperarci troppo. hai formattato e riscritto sul disco. è improbabile riucire a recuperare granchè
<fabio_cc> For, prima di installare, hai provato il sistema in live? (avviato dal pendrive)
<maurizio> un attimo passo su altro pc
<glpiana> fancine, non penso che ci siano problemi a farlo da cd o da sistema. però senza l'output del comando è solo un tirare a indovinare, cosa che eviterei
<fancine> ok vedo di rifarlo, un po' di tempo
<For> fabio_cc si, la prima volta da CD allegato a una rivista e, ora che mi ricordo andava in loop anche la live del CD. Poi ho scaricato la ISO e fatta la chiavetta con Rufus: in questo modo sembrava funzionare tutto correttamente
<fabio_cc> For, quindi su live creata su pendrive funzionava bene. Stessa versione di ubuntu?
<nebur> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 15.10 su un portatile asus x540s, non mi notifica la versione successiva (16.04) come faccio per passare a tale versione? grazie
<For> fabio_cc: si, l'ho installata dalla stessa live, stessa versione
<fabio_cc> !ciao | nebur
<ubot-it> nebur: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !avanzamento | nebur
<ubot-it> nebur: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<maurizio2> eccomi
<glpiana> nebur, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<maurizio2> e buongiorno
<glpiana> maurizio2, ti hi indicato una guida. leggila e prova a seguirla. altro noi non possiamo fare. eventualmente ci sono centri appositi per il recupero dei dati da disco
<maurizio2> potresti rimandarla? da qua si è cancellata la vecchia chat
<glpiana> maurizio2, il consiglio che posso darti è di usare il meno possibile il disco in questione fino al tentativo di recupero
<glpiana> !testdisk | maurizio2
<ubot-it> maurizio2: Per tentare il recupero di file eliminati accidentalmente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#TestDisk__e_PhotoRec
<fabio_cc> maurizio2, ma da cosa deduci che la partizione o le partizioni di windows non esistono più?
<fancine> allora: da cd di installazione ho dato: rsync -avx  /dev/sdb2/home /dev/sda1/home
<nebur> ok si è aperta la finestra aggiornamenti
<fancine> risponde: sending incremental file list
<maurizio2> avevo lanciato un comando per vedere le partizioni..non ricordo quale pero'
<fabio_cc> maurizio2, sudo parted -l
<glpiana> nebur, vai nella scheda aggiornamenti e dimmi cosa leggi di fianco a "notificare nuove versioni di ubutnu"
<fabio_cc> For, apri un terminale
<glpiana> fancine, lascialo fare fin che non ti restituisce il prompt dei comandi
<For> fabio__cc: fatto
<fancine> no no ti stavo scrivendo l'errore
<fabio_cc> For, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> For, metti tutto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | For
<ubot-it> For: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nebur> per le versioni lts, la 16.04 è lts ma non me la propone forse perchè 15.10 non è più supportato?
<glpiana> nebur, metti "tutte le versioni"
<glpiana> nebur, poi chiudi e torna al temrinale
<fancine> momento: rsync chenge dir "/dev/sdb2" failed not a directory
<nebur> ok fatto
<fancine> e poi segue l'errore di destinazione....
<glpiana> fancine, ok, devi montare /dev/sdb2: sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<glpiana> fancine, poi dai: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/tmp
<glpiana> fancine, poi riprovi il comando, sostituendo /mnt/tmp a /dev/sdb2
<fancine> ma nel desktop del cd il disco lo vede già, devo rimontarlo?
<fancine> ok
<glpiana> fancine, se non lo monti, trova il percorso corretto suotto /media
<glpiana> *sotto
<glpiana> fancine, ma montarlo ancora non è comunque un problema
<fancine> ah ecco capito, grazie, scusa riprovo
<maurizio2> 1      1049kB  538MB  537MB       fat32           EFI System Partition  avvio, esp
<maurizio2>  2      538MB   746GB  745GB       ext4
<maurizio2>  3      746GB   750GB  4172MB      linux-swap(v1)
<For> fabio_cc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23445742/
<fabio_cc> maurizio2, si, devi procedere come consigliato da glpiana
<pole> Salve, avrei un problema con il login di ubuntu
<fancine> stesso errore uguale uguale
<nebur> come devo procedere da terminale?
<glpiana> fancine, scrivimi il comando che hai dato
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pole
<ubot-it> pole: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | pole
<ubot-it> pole: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> nebur, anzitutto dai: sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> For, non va bene il tuo paste
<nebur> ok fatto
<pole> Al momento del login, dopo che inserisco la password, si ha una sorta di loop, che mi riporta al momento in cui devo inserire la password.
<fabio_cc> For, facciamo così: sudo apt-get pastebinit
<fabio_cc> For, facciamo così: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> nebur, ora per eseguire l'avanzamento, prova ad aprire il gestore aggiornamenti
<fancine> sudo rsync -avx /dev/sdb2/home /dev/sda1/home
<glpiana> fancine, non ci siamo, nel comando non ci devono essere /dev/sdX. devi usare i percorsi. sei da sistema installato ora o da cd?
<nebur> ok aperto
<glpiana> nebur, propone l'avanzamento?
<fancine> da cd di installazione
<fancine> da sistema non si avvia
<For> fabio_cc: il comando "sudo apt-get pastebinit" chiede la password, dopo averla inserita mi dice: " E: Operazione pastebinit non valida"
<glpiana> fancine, qual è il percorso della home nuova?
<fabio_cc> For, ti ho riscritto subito dopo
<fabio_cc> For, avevo sbagliato
<fancine> sda1/home
<nebur> ok ora si. procedo?
<glpiana> fancine, scrivi: sudo mkdir /mnt/nuova
<fabio_cc> For, usa copia dalla chat e incolla nel terminale per dare i comandi
<fancine> eseguito
<glpiana> fancine, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/nuova
<akis24> pole: capitato in seguito a cosa ?  installato qualcosa  ? aggiornamento o altro ancora ?
<pole> in seguito, ad aggiornamenti software, dopo il riavvio del sistema non ho più avuto la possibilità di accedere
<fancine> eseguito
<maurizio2> per il recupero dei dati devo selezionare la partizione dove c'è linux?
<akis24> pole: hai driver proprietari installati sul sistema ?
<glpiana> fancine, avevi montato sdb2 in /mnt/tmp?
<pole> sinceramente non lo so
<fancine> se è semore valido sì
<For> fabio_cc: porta pazienza, qua l'ignoranza è tanta :P Ho dato il comando, ha installato un pacchetto. Vorrei mandarti lo screenshot ma dice che il servizio è unaivable
<glpiana> fancine, scrivi: ls /mnt/tmp   e guarda se elenca qualcosa
<glpiana> nebur, se vuoi fare l'avanzamento procedi
<akis24> pole: versione di ubuntu ?
<pole> 16.04
<fabio_cc> !image | For
<ubot-it> For: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fancine> elenca fancine
<fancine> oltre ad altre directory
<akis24> pole: da terminale  sudo apt update  e metti su pastebin
<fancine> è un disco di copia
<glpiana> fancine, ora scrivi: ls /mnt/nuova   e guarda cosa contiene
<akis24> !paste | pole
<ubot-it> pole: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<For> http://prntscr.com/d4k2t6
<fancine> cdrom home lib64 mnt root snap tmp vmlinuz
<fancine> prima ci sono altre due righe
<fancine> bin e boot
<fancine> con le relative dir
<pole> ok, sono entrato nel terminale dalla schermata di login, ora?
<glpiana> fancine, scrivi: ls /mnt/nuova/home   e dimmi cosa leggi
<fancine> fancine
<fabio_cc> For, da quello che hai mandato non si vede nulla di strano, non c'è scritto quello che dici tu
<nebur> grazie mille
<nebur> spero così di risolvere il problema audio, non mi riconosceva il jack audio, le cuffie non funzionavano
<For> fabio_cc: intendi dire che non ci sono messaggi di errore che potrebbero giusticare il "loop" di File?
<glpiana> fancine, ok, proviamo con sto comando: sudo rsync -avx /mnt/tmp/fancine /mnt/nuova/home/fancine
<fancine> ok mom
<fabio_cc> For, ti ho solo fatto installare un pacchetto se serve ad automatizzare l'uso di pastebin
<fancine> grande copia....
<fabio_cc> For, io mi riferisco a quello che hai scritto prima:
<fabio_cc> [11:02:51] <For> fabio_cc: porta pazienza, qua l'ignoranza è tanta :P Ho dato il comando, ha installato un pacchetto. Vorrei mandarti lo screenshot ma dice che il servizio è unaivable
<fabio_cc> For, non c'è traccia di quanto da te detto
<fancine> (confesso non ciò capito nulla)
<glpiana> fancine, spero solo di aver beccato i percorsi giusti. puoi già controllare col file manager cosa sta creando in /mnt/nuova/home/fancine
<fabio_cc> For, forse ho capito male
<fancine> non ti preocupare se on funziona, reisntallo nell'altro pc non si possono fare disastri
<fancine> mi copio i comandi
<fancine> domanda: se fubnziona dovrei avviare con il login e la password giuste dico bene?
<fancine> ancora: ma la vecchia home creata nuova tramite cd non devo cancellarla?
<glpiana> fancine, per il login non è la home che comanda. username ovviamente è fancine, la password è quella che hai inserito in fase di installazione
<nebur> devo chiudere il browser per fare l'avanzamento o non importa?
<glpiana> nebur, non importa
<fancine> sì certo, ma ho paura che abbia sommato le due home
<glpiana> fancine, fin che non sei sicuro che funzioni, non cancellare nulla
<nebur> ok grazie
<fancine> ok grazie
<fancine> non so quanto impiegherà, ma eventualmente se devi andare ti farò sapere, contaci
<glpiana> fancine, controlla anzitutto che abbia messo i file nei posti giusti. se la posizione è corretta, ma il risultato è caotico, svuota la nuova home fancine e ridai il comando
<fabio_cc> For, dai il comando: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> For, poi scrivi qua il link ottenuto
<pole> akis24 mi ha lasciato
<fabio_cc> pole, descrivi meglio quello che avviene dopo che hai inserito nome utente e password
<pole> lo schermo diventa per un attimo nero, e mi ritrovo nella schermata di login, reinserisco la password e sempre la stessa cosa.
<fabio_cc> pole, il login su console tty riesci a farlo?
<pole> non so di cosa mi stai parlando. però posso effettuare il login nel terminale dalla home. Premo CTRL+ALT+F1 inserisco nome utente e password.
<fabio_cc> [11:19:53] <fabio_cc> For, dai il comando: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> pole, sto parlando proprio di quello
<pole> dopo aver effettuato l'accesso inserisco questo comando per intero dopo i due punti?
<fabio_cc> pole, no, è per fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> *For
<fabio_cc> pole, quindi in quel modo riesci ad effettuare il login correttamente?
<pole> si
<fabio_cc> pole, cosa hai fatto sul sistema, prima che cominciasi ad avere questo problema?
<pole> installato aggiornamenti software, ha richiesto il riavvio come accade delle volte. Dopo il riavvio non sono più riuscito ad accedere.
<For> fabio_cc, mi genera questo link che mi pare abbia qualcosa che non va però... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23445849/
<fabio_cc> pole, premi ctrl+alt+f1 fai il login e poi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> pole, anzi prima: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> For, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<For> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23445857/
<fabio_cc> For, hai aggiunto repository non ufficali
<fabio_cc> *ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !ppa | For
<ubot-it> For: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> For, mi dispiace ma non puoi avere supporto qui
<pole> anche a me sono apparse delle cose del genere, ma diverse
<For> ok fabio_cc, mi scuso io ma l'ho fatto in buona fede... Potete dirmi quali sono e come toglierli?
<fabio_cc> pole, hai dato sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ?
<For> ah no che scemo! Immagino che siano quelli che ho già detto: google heart, nvidia, ecc. Allora in questo caso non posso toglierli perché mi servono per lavoro... Dove posso chiedere aiuto?
<pole> si
<userss> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con un pc portatile toshiba satellite U500 : mi sono da qualche giorno avvicinato al mondo linux e ho installato ubuntu 16.10 in sostituzione di WIN10. ho riscontrato sia in versione LIVE 16.04 lts che con la versione 16.10 un problema con la ventolina di raffreddamento : è sempre accesa e sempre al massimo.. cosa
<userss>  posso fare???
<fabio_cc> !chat | For
<ubot-it> For: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> pole, adesso cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> pole, mi scrivi qua il link
<fabio_cc> !ciao | userss
<ubot-it> userss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<For> Grazie per la pazienza buona giornata!
<pole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23445876/
<fabio_cc> pole, dai lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<pole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23445880/
<fabio_cc> pole, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<pole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23445884/
<fabio_cc> pole, stessa discorso di For
<ligomat> Ciao a tutti, siccome il forum non funziona volevo chiedervi un paio di informazioni qui. Come posso installare tutti i pacchetti di octave?
<fabio_cc> *Stesso
<ligomat> senza farlo uno per volta?
<fabio_cc> pole, hai molti repository di terze parti che quasi sicuramente hanno compromesso il sistema
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | pole
<ubot-it> pole: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pole> quindi posso scaricare il file di installazione di Ubuntu 16.10 e ripristinare Ubuntu da 0, senza però perdere i file?
<fabio_cc> userss, ma il processore è sempre al massimo utilizzo? il pc va bene o è rallentato?
<fabio_cc> pole, devi seguire quel wiki
<pole> ok grazie fabio, ora scarico i file e provo. Grazie per la disponibilità, buona giornata e buon lavoro.
<userss> fabio_cc il processore non è assolutamente sotto pressione, il pc va bene e non è rallentato. Con win10 non ho mai avuto questo problema, ho anche provato a intallare MINT e FEDORA ma sempre lo stesso problema... sia in versione live che installazione totale. Ho installato lmsensor e la temperatura non supera i 42°
<fabio_cc> pole, si permette di ripristanare completamente il sistema senza perdere i propri file, ma segui bene tutto
<userss> fabio_cc dimenticavo di dirti che ho anche smontato l'area ventola per verificare l'eventuale presenza di polvere o problematiche ma il settore dissipazione è a posto
<ExPBoy> userss: quanta ram hai?
<fabio_cc> userss, hai provato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors#Controllo_delle_ventole
<userss> ExPBoy
<userss> ExPBoy ho 4gb di ram
<userss> fabio_cc no non ho provato
<nebur> scusate su un altro pc, lenovo b50 con ubuntu 16.04 la batteria dura max 2 ore, prevalentemente vedendo film in streaming, è normale? o c'è qualche accorgimento per aumentarne la durata? ha 1 anno di vita il portatile
<nebur>   
<nebur> 49 Utenti
<nebur> @ChanServ
<nebur> @ubot-it
<userss> fabio_cc perdonami ma al primo comando delle istruzioni ho già un problema : sudo pwmconfig , il teminale riporta " comando non trovato"
<fancine> finito glpiana, ma da sistema non si avvia più con il login e la pass registrate in fase di installazione
<fancine> mi sa che dovrò reinstallare e ricopiare
<glpiana> fancine, fai ctrl+alt+f1 e vedi se il login testuale funziona
<fancine> sì quello funziona sono entrata
<userss> fabio_cc ok ho dato il comando , non avevo installato fancontrol
<glpiana> fancine, che interfaccia usavi? unity? altro?
<fancine> no mate
<fancine> ubuntu mate 16.04
<glpiana> fancine, proviamo a resettare mate: mv .config/mate .config/mate_old
<userss> fabio_cc questo è quanto mi riporta il terminale : There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<glpiana> fancine, e anche rm -r .cache/mate
<fancine> aspetta mi da errore
<fancine> impossibile eseguire stat di config/mate file o dir inesistente
<glpiana> fancine, il . davanti a config
<fabio_cc> userss, ma adesso che sistema stai usando?
<fancine> sì ma mi dice anche permesso negato
<fancine> ci vorrà sudo?
<glpiana> fancine, no, niente sudo. manca il . davanti a config
<userss> fabio_cc ubuntu 16.10
<fancine> sì l'ho messo, avevo visto
<fancine> ma mi dice impossibile da spostare permesso negato
<glpiana> fancine, allora i permessi non sono corretti
<fancine> può essere
<glpiana> fancine, la copia non avrà rispettato i permessi
<glpiana> fancine, io ora devo assentarmi però
<fabio_cc> userss, si scusa, lo avevi già scritto
<fancine> non ti preoccupare reinstalla e ricopio, ho salvato le istruzioni. grazie tante amico
<glpiana> ok, ma magari basta cambiare permessi o proprietario. a dopo
<fabio_cc> userss, allora credo che tu non possa utilizzare fancontrol
<fabio_cc> userss, mi dispiace ma adesso mi devo assentare
<userss> fabio_cc no problem
<userss> fabio_cc grazie comunque
<fabio_cc> userss, prego :)
<fabio_cc> userss, per far funzionare fancontrol, devi prima installare lmsensor
<fabio_cc> userss, segui il wiki per intero http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<userss> fabio_cc è già installato lmsensor :(
<diego_casseruola> Buon giorno, volevo chiedervi se fosse possibile utilizzare più dispositivi di riproduzione audio simultaneamente (le casse del pc, la cassa bluetooth e anche l'uscita jack delle cuffie). Se è possible come si può fare?
<diego_casseruola> Io ho installato ubuntu su un portatile
<glpiana> diego_casseruola, http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<diego_casseruola> @glpiana non funziona
<pole> Salve, sto ripristinando Ubuntu 16.04 a causa di alcuni problemi. Seguendo il wiki, mi dice che quando sono nella schermata di selezione del tipo di installazione di selezionare "Reinstalla Ubuntu", ma io ho solo le seguenti possibilità "Elimina Ubuntu e reinstalla (eliminerà i dati)" "Installa Ubuntu al fianco di Ubuntu (dati mantenuti)" "Cancella
<pole>  il disco e installa Ubuntu"
<fabio_cc> pole, credo che la versione installata di ubuntu non corrisponda con quella live che stai utilizzando per il ripristino
<pole> ok, sapresti dirmi che comando devo scrivere nel terminale per sapere quale è la mia versione precisa?
<fabio_cc> pole, lsb_release -a
<pole> 16.04.01 LTS, la stessa che ho scaricato
<antonio0088> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04, al riavvio dopo l'aggiornamento software. Mi compare la schermata di selezione dell'utente (peraltro a una risoluzione video ridotta rispetto al normale), ma dopo che inserisco la password il sistema elabora per qualche secondo dopodiché mi ricompare la stessa schermata.
<fabio_cc> pole, cat /var/log/installer/media-info | pastebinit
<pole> insomma, questo problema sta capitando a tutti. Non è possibile passare ad Ubuntu 16.10 tramite terminale?
<fabio_cc> pole, no, non a tutti
<fabio_cc> pole, tu hai compromesso l'integrità del sistema aggiungendo molti repository di terze parti
<fabio_cc> pole, puoi eseguire il comando che ti ho dato?
<pole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23446684
<fabio_cc> pole, tu sei arrivato a 16.04.1 tramite aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> *Avanzamenti
<pole> quindi dovrei scaricare la 15.04?
<cristian_c> pole: la 15.04 ha terminato il sui ciclo di vita
<cristian_c> non se ne fa supporto qui
<pole> ok, ma io ho Ubuntu 16.04 installato, e voglio ripristinare questo
<pole> edit: anzi vorrei passare al 16.10
<cristian_c> puoi tranquillamente farlo
<cristian_c> pole: facendo un backup dei tuoi dati
<pole> Avreste una guida per farlo? Ricordo che non riesco ad accedere ad Ubuntu, solo al terminale accessibile dalla schermata di selezione utente.
<cristian_c> pole: ma hai avviato la live?
<pole> sarebbe? Non riesco ad andare oltre la schermata di selezione dell'utente. Dopo che inserisco la password torna sempre alla schermata di selezione dell'utente.
<fabio_cc> pole, leggi attentamente, per favore. Ha detto "la live"
<pole> Ho chiesto cosa sarebbe...
<fabio_cc> pole, ciò che hai utilizzato per tentare il ripristino: la pendrive con ubuntu avviabile sopra
<fabio_cc> pole, ma se vuoi passare a 16.10, scarica prima quella e crea la pendrive avviabile
<pole> si, ho usato CD. Posso passare a 16.10 senza ripristinare 16.04? I dati del PC verranno mantenuti?
<cristian_c> pole: ma hai letto quello che ti abbiamo detto?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> puoi tranquillamente farlo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pole: facendo un backup dei tuoi dati
<pole> Scusate ma mi state prendendo in giro? Leggete i miei messaggi? Vi ho chiesto se c'è una guida per fare ciò visto che non riesco ad accedere ad Ubuntu, e non mi avete risposto.
<cristian_c> pole: ti si sono date le rispote
<cristian_c> rispsoste
<fabio_cc> pole, hai detto di avere un supporto live
<fabio_cc> pole, avvia il pc con quello
<cristian_c> pole: se necessiti di installare la 16.10, fa prima un backup dei dati
<pole> Come faccio a fare il backup dei dati? Questa risposta non mi è stata data.
<cristian_c> *ti sono state date
<cristian_c> pole: e invece leggi meglio prima di trarre conclusioni ;)
<cristian_c> pole: ti abbiamo ripetuto più volte, di avviare il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> scegliendo 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<pole> l'ho avviato e riavviato già tre volte nel frattempo
<cristian_c> pole: e allora che problemi hai nel salvarti i dati?
<cristian_c> visto che puoi avviare la live
<pole> adesso mi avete detto di provare ubuntu senza installarlo, e provo a farlo. Ma prima non mi è stato detto ciò
<cristian_c> pole: e quando avviavi la live, non potevi farlo da solo?
<pole> Ma a cosa mi serve avviare l'Ubuntu di prova? Ancora non mi è chiaro ciò
<cristian_c> pole: secondo te, perché ti s'è detto di fare così?
<cristian_c> pole: hai chiesto tu aiuto su come poter effettuare il backup
<fabio_cc> pole, in modo che tu possa accedere al tuo hd e poter effettuare una copia di tutti i tuoi dati
<cristian_c> visto che hai manomesso la tua installazione su hard disk
<pole> Grazie fabio, cristian consiglio di rivedere un attimo il tuo approccio a questo lavoro di supporto. Sinceramente le tue risposte per il momento non fanno altro che creare ancora più confusione. (critica costruttiva, non è assolutamente mio obiettivo offendere)
<cristian_c> pole: non è un lavoro, chi sta in questo canale e risponde agli utenti come te, lo fa volontariamente
<fabio_cc> pole, cristian_c non ha creato assolutamente nessuna confusione, il problema è che va letto attentamente ciò che viene scritto
<cristian_c> pole: cerca solo di concentrarti di più, piuttosto che rilevare presunte mancanza verso chi ti supporta ;)
<pole> Allora, Cristian consiglio di rivedere un attimo il tuo approccio a questo volontariato di supporto.  Sinceramente le tue risposte per il momento non fanno altro che creare ancora più confusione. (critica costruttiva, non è assolutamente mio obiettivo offendere)
<cristian_c> pole: hai altre domande?
<fabio_cc> pole, scusa, era necessario ripetere quello che avevi scritto prima?
<pole> Sono riuscito ad accedere alla versione di prova di Ubuntu. I miei file saranno sicuramente nel Volume da 636 GB. Ma questo è un labirinto di cartelle. Fabio ho ritenuto necessario correggere il mio errore precedente.
<cristian_c> pole: semplicemente, accedi ai file che ti interessa mettere in sicurezza
<cristian_c> verifica di avere i permessi per farlo
<pole> I file sarebbero quelli della cartella Home? È l'unica con delle cartelle e dei file a me conosciuti
<cristian_c> pole: se è il disco da 640
<cristian_c> i file da salvare saranno in quel volume
<pole> Sicuramente sono in quel volume. Ma come ho detto prima è un labirinto di cartelle a me sconosciute. Saranno presenti dei file del sistema operativo che a me non serve salvare. Sto chiedendo, in base alla vostra esperienza in questo campo, i file da salvare si troveranno quasi sicuramente nella cartella Home? Le altre cartelle non le ho mai viste i
<pole> n vita mia
<fabio_cc> pole, prima di tutto individua il tuo l'hd del pc nella barra a sinistra (qualcosa come Volume da XXX GB)
<fabio_cc> senza "il tuo"
<pole> Volume trovato e aperto.
<fabio_cc> pole, adesso vai in /home/tuo_nomeutente
<pole> ok, ci sono.
<fabio_cc> scusa, tel
<fabio_cc> pole, quella è la tua home
<fabio_cc> pole, hai un hd esterno?
<pole> si fabio, ora lo cerco e copio la cartella home, così non dovrei perdere alcun dato giusto?
<fabio_cc> pole, tutto ciò che copi non lo perdi
<Filipponio> Ciao,ho scaricato la iso lubuntu desktop amd64 che volevo provare su un Acer Intel atom (Processor N450 con 1.66GHz, 1 GB di memoria ).Siccome la prova su chiavetta non mi partiva ho deciso di installarlo comunque (ho windows 7),ma l'ho reinstallato per tre volte consecutive e ogni volta il sistema mi si inchioda quando mi dice di riavviarlo.Qualcu
<Filipponio> no ha qualche idea?!!...
<fabio_cc> pole, il mio consiglio sarebbe di copiare solo le cartelle con i dati che ti interessano, e non tutta la home, che include anche molte cartelle nascoste che iniziano col punto (.) e che contengono file di configurazione delle applicazioni
<fabio_cc> pole, per vederle, basta premere ctrl + h
<pole> ok, allora seleziono le varie cartelle, documenti, immagini, musica, scrivania e scaricati. Così son certo di non prendere cartelle inutili
<cristian_c> pole: questo non è un blog ;)
<pole> ...
<cristian_c> d'altra parte se hai altre domande in merito a ubuntu, scrivi pure
<fabio_cc> pole, si, ma assicurati di non tralasciare nulla che ti interessi. E ovvio che se dimentichi qualcosa, andrà perduta
<cristian_c> i dati personali stanno nella home utente
<cristian_c> oltre a file di configurazione specifici per l'utente
<pole> Grazie fabio. Cristian non c'è bisogno, fabio sa essere abbastanza esauriente.
<cristian_c> ma una volta reinstallato il sistema , verrà ricreata la configurazione dell'utente, da zero
<cristian_c> pole: allora , in bocca al lupo per tutto
<fabio_cc> Filipponio, il fatto che in live non si avviasse era già di per se indicativo che avresti avuto problemi con il sistema installato
<Filipponio> Che avrei dovuto fare, fabio_cc?
<fabio_cc> Filipponio, quando provavi ad avviare in live, cosa succedeva?
<Filipponio> fabio_cc: mi pare una schermata scura con il cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx e basta.
<cristian_c> Filipponio: sicuro di non avere problemi in generale con la macchina?
<Filipponio> cristian_c: hoprovato a fargli fare anche delle diagnosi sulla memoria ma mi diceva tutto ok.L'ho acquistata nel 2008,mi pare.Ma tieni conto che non ho praticamente mai installato programmi visto che la usavo solo per lavoro e mandare via degli ordini con un programma fornitomi dall'azienda con cui collaboravo.
<Filipponio> cristian_c: windows 7 funziona regolarmente,per quanto insopportabilmente lento.
<cristian_c> Filipponio: sì, ma dico , di recente, hai accusato problemi con la macchina in questione?
<cristian_c> Filipponio: lubuntu hai installato, giusto?
<Filipponio> cristian_c: a parte la lentezza:nessuno.
<cristian_c> Filipponio: come hai preparato la usb?
<cristian_c> Filipponio: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<Filipponio> cristian_c: si.La usb l'ho preparata con rufus. L'hash non so cosa sia ne come si controlli.Forse tra le proprietà?
<fabio_cc> !md5 | Filipponio
<ubot-it> Filipponio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Filipponio> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<ub1tu> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sà come mai dopo aver installato ubuntu su una chiavetta, all' avvio mi dà "GTK WARNING CANNOT OPEN DISPLAY" ?
<ub1tu> ?
<filipponio> Ciao a tutti,sto testando una versione di lubuntu da USB ma mi appare uno sfondo completamente nero.
<filipponio> come se il sistema fosse in standby
<krabador> !dettagli | filipponio
<ubot-it> filipponio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<filipponio> Lubuntu 14.04.5 i386.iso La macchina è un Acer Aspire D260,CPU Intel Atom Processor N450 (1.66Ghz,512 KB cache)
<filipponio> 1 GB memoria, disco fisso da 250GB
<cristian_c> filipponio: hai controllato md5?
<krabador> per quell'atom puoi usare anche la versione a 64bit
<krabador> filipponio, ed al menu che ti appare appena fai partire la pendrive, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e fai partire poi "prova senza installare"
<filipponio> cristian_c: non sono un'informatico,ad ogni modo sono andato sul link che mi avevi suggerito un'ora fa e me lo sono letto.Da quello che ho capito l'md5 lo devi lanciare dal sistema operativo stesso
<filipponio> Ad ogni modo riscontro la stessa situazione dalla versione a 64 bit che avevo provato ad installare prima.
<krabador> filipponio, lo controlli dal sistema in cui hai scaricato la iso di cui hai fatto poi la pendrive
<krabador> non è un'operazione da informatici, ma da utenti comuni che leggono come controllare md5 di un file
<filipponio> Quindi anche da Vista,per esempio?
<krabador> certo, come puoi vedere qui
<krabador> !md5 | filipponio
<ubot-it> filipponio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> nella voce apposita .
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<Griso__> Buongiorno a tutti. E' possible con linux e un browser giocare online ai giochi  in flash come railnation o travian?
<filipponio> krabador: ma infatti ho seguito quel link,ho scaricato il file iso che dice di contenere anche gli md5sum.Poi l'ho "scompattato" nella USB utilizzando Rufus.Che altro devo fare?
<krabador> Griso__, si, installi firefox, e freshplayer, o chromium e pepperflash, o chrome , che ha pepperflash dentro
<Griso__> firefox non funziona. ho già provato. proverò chrome ma ho dei dubbi
<krabador> Griso__, se non hai installato freshplayer, o flash npapi in beta, non hai messo firefox nelle condizioni di darti le maggiori possibilità a riguardo
<Griso__> il problema è installare flashplayer. non viene supportato linux da parecchie versioni
<krabador> Griso__, ehm no.
<krabador> Griso__, la questione è questa
<krabador> firefox supporta npapi come tipo di plugin, di cui adobe per flash aveva smesso il supporto ufficiale continuando a manutenere 11.2.x solo in sicurezza
<Griso__> che però è una vecchia versione e non funziona con questi gioni appena nati :)
<krabador> hanno ripreso in adobe a supportarlo ufficialmente da un paio di mesi, al momento solo in versione beta, scaricabile liberamente
<krabador> ed installabile libearamente
<Griso__> azzz questo non lo sapevo
<krabador> Griso__, appunto.
<Griso__> quindi installo npapi e vado tranquillo . Bene :)
<krabador> chrome supporta ppapi come tipo di plugin, quello hanno sempre continuato ad aggiornarlo,e dentro chrome, flash ppapi ce lo trovi già dentro
<krabador> con chromium lo usi se installi pepperflash
<krabador> e in firefox lo usi se installi freshplayer.
<krabador> Griso__, dubbi?
<Griso__> provo chrome allora e vedo ma anche quello fino a qualche mese fa non funzionava
<krabador> Griso__, quello va ad essere poi un altro tipo di problema.
<Griso__> ok. Allora provo domani se riesco ad avere tempo. Grazie mille. Eventualmente ritorno a chiedere.
<krabador> filipponio, credo che non ti sia chiaro, che md5 non deve "essere dentro"
<krabador> Griso__, questo canale è qui apposta
<krabador> filipponio, devi controllare l'md5 della tua iso, con il comando indicato nella guida, confrontarlo con quello ufficiale indicato nella pagina apposta
<krabador> filipponio, se non compaciano hai una iso corrotta.
<Griso__> krabador: grazie mille
<filipponio> krabador: allora: ho scaricato la iso e si chiama lubuntu, sto benedetto md5 dove lo trovo?Mi ritrovo un md5sum dove ho scompattato l'iso.E' questo il programma in questione?Perchè se lo apro ci sono 6/7 righe alfanumeriche di cui non so cosa fare.
<filipponio> se clicco su md5 di quella pagina mi si apre un'altra di wikipedia dove mi si descrive cos'è questo programma e come funziona.
<filipponio> Ciao,qualcuno può aiutarmi?L'installazione di Lubuntu è dedicata a professionisti informatici o possono farla anche utenti normali?
<cristian_c> filipponio: credo tu non abbia letto bene
<Griso__> filipponio: secondo me anche utenti normali se conoscono un pò il PC.
<cristian_c> alle pagine linkate
<krabador> filipponio, ti stai comportando come qualcuno che sta rifiutando di leggere quello che gli si sta dicendo
<krabador> filipponio, l'isntallazione è elementare, per gli utenti che sanno leggere
<filipponio> Griso__: io sono un utente normale ma non ne vengo a capo
<krabador> !md5 | filipponio
<ubot-it> filipponio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> !md5sum | filipponio
<ubot-it> filipponio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> filipponio, con il comando , ricavi l'md5 della tua iso
<krabador> con il link a fianco vedi come deve essere
<krabador> filipponio, se non combaciano la tua iso è corrotta
<filipponio> krabador: Va bene,sono tonto.Ora,qualcuno gentilmente mi spiega passo passo come si farebbe con un bambino dell'asilo come si fa?
<krabador> filipponio, l'ho appena fatto
<krabador> e per la seconda volta
<krabador> devi praticamente verificare che il triangolo che hai in mano, entri nel buco a forma di triangolo
<krabador> se di fronte hai un buco a forma di cerchio, non puoi .
<krabador> filipponio, rileggi, e concentrati,v
<krabador> filipponio, e nel frattempo, sempre come ti ho spiegato alle 18:55 con <krabador> filipponio, ed al menu che ti appare appena fai partire la pendrive, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e fai partire poi "prova senza installare"
<krabador> puoi provare a far partire la pendrive che hai in questo modo
<filipponio> krabador: la prova senza installare è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto e non ha funzionato (come avevo scritto).A quel punto ho deciso di provaREad installare lo stesso.
<filipponio> Risultato:non va
<filipponio> Ho reinstallato altre due volte:idem
<filipponio> Ora ho provato a scaricarmi l'iso a 32 bit per ripetere il tutto,ma quando faccio partire la pendrive e "provo senza installare",non va neppure stavolta.
<krabador> filipponio, credo che non ti stia concentrando
<krabador> a capire
<krabador> cio' che ti si sta scrivendo
<krabador> filipponio, "ed al menu che ti appare appena fai partire la pendrive, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e fai partire poi "prova senza installare"  "
<krabador> hai fatto partire la iso , con l'opzione nomodeset selezionata, come indicatoti qui , esattamente 3 volte?
<filipponio> krabador: "al menuù che mi appare DOVE,QUANDO??...."
<krabador> filipponio, lubuntu ha , appena parte, un menu in cui chiede "prova senza installare" ed altre voci
<krabador> una cosa come questa http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Q4cVanTOtzQ/U6INJ2WMsBI/AAAAAAAAD5o/hr_jY1Mnob8/s1600/boot2.PNG
<krabador> filipponio, e datti una calmata.
<filipponio> krabador: certo,l'ho già scritto che è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto quella di "provare senza installare"!
<krabador> filipponio, senti, questo canale ha il log
<filipponio> krabador: paro paro!
<krabador> !log | filipponio
<ubot-it> filipponio: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> tutti , possono verificare, che ti ho  chiesto 3 volte , di provare a caricare la voce "prova senza installare" , con un parametro ben preciso
<krabador> denominato "nomodeset"
<krabador> richiamabile in questo menu, con il tasto f6
<filipponio> krabador: scusa,cos'è il log?In quella lista cosa debbo scegliere,cosa debbo fare?Ripeto che sono un normalissimo utente
<krabador> "<filipponio> krabador: certo,l'ho già scritto che è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto quella di "provare senza installare"" di fronte a questa tua affermazione, ho la dimostrazione che trascuri parte o del tutto , linee che ti vengono scritte
<krabador> di fronte ad una situazione simile, non trovo i minimi per continuare questa conversazione
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<filipponio> krabador: Daccordo,chiedo scusa a tutti quanti per aver fatto perdere tempo inutile.Addio
<chalit> giorno ho provato ad installare la stampante brother hl 1110 su ubuntu 16.04 ma la cosa risulta alquanto complicata.Ho provato a scaricare i driver dal sito di supporto ma non funzia
<krabador> chalit, hai scaricato il driver giusto e fatto partire correttamente l'installer ?
<krabador> chalit, puoi postare un output dell'installer eseguito ?
<krabador> !pastebin | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chalit> krabador, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23448027/  ho installato lpr printer driver
<vialdo> ciao a tutti quando ci si collega ad una rete wifi, il proprietario di questa può vedere tramite sniffer tipo wireshark in quali siti sono collegato? Installando un'estensione vpn sono al sicuro?
<vialdo> un'estensione vpn per chromium o per firefox
<vialdo> intendo
<krabador> !chat | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> chalit, puoi controllare di cosa, ti ho chiesto il pastebin?
<chalit> krabador, non so cosa intendi per output
<krabador> e allora chiedi, prima di postare l'inutile pastebin di un link web :D
<Carlin0> cazz me so messo +w leggo i loro msg ma ci capisco 'na cippa
<Carlin0> ahhahahahhhhahhha
<Carlin0> ops
<krabador> chalit, hai detto di aver scaricato il driver, ed averlo installato, nel file scaricato dal loro sito, dentro c'è un eseguibile da lanciare da terminale, una volta estratto
<krabador> chalit, puoi produrre un pastebin con quello che è apparso nel terminale, come risultato dell'esecuzione di tale eseguibile?
<chalit> krabador, con il driver scaricato dal sito mi si è aperto ubuntu software con il pulsante installa Brother HL-1110 CUPS wrapper driver
<krabador> chalit, Driver Install Tool , dentro ha un eseguibile, che fa tutto
<krabador> chalit, se hai installato LPR printer driver (deb package),  devi fare altre operazioni per usarlo
<chalit> krabador,  ho provato anche con driver install tool ,ma si è aperta una pagina piena di comandi che non ho saputo utilizzare
<krabador> chalit, cosa che nel chiedere assistenza , sarebbe il caso di far presente
<krabador> chalit, tali software sono aggiornati 2013/2014 , c'è da tenere in considerazione che potrebbero esserci problemi in versioni odierne del sistema
<krabador> chalit, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> chalit, dpkg -l | grep 1110 | pastebinit
<chalit> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448118/
<krabador> in impostazioni ---stampanti, come stai messo?
<chalit> krabador, ho provato ad impostare  su stampanti l'ha trovata ma quando provo a stampare esce il foglio bianco
<krabador> e la dicitura della pagina di prova?
<chalit> krabador, idem prova a stamparla ma esce tutto bianco
<akis24> chalit: l'inchiostro c'è  sicuro ?
<krabador> e l'inchiostro ce l'hai?
<krabador> akis24, toccati il naso
<akis24> io!!!
<chalit> krabador, la stampante è nuova di zecca appena sballata dal nylon
<akis24> chalit: assicurati che le cartucce siano inserite bene e tolta la pellicola di protezione ..
<chalit> akis24, fatto!!
<akis24> chalit: la pagina di prova viene mandata dalla stampante a prescindere dal sistema .. se non stampa il problema non è il sistema quindi pulizia ugelli , allineamento testine ecc
<chalit> akis24, ho letto in rete che con ubuntu questo è un problema relativo a questo tipo di stampante con sistema operativo linux
<krabador> <krabador> chalit, tali software sono aggiornati 2013/2014 , c'è da tenere in considerazione che potrebbero esserci problemi in versioni odierne del sistema
<krabador> chalit, hai installato entrambi i pacchetti deb, disponibili al di fuori di install tool ?
<chalit> krabador, no ho provato con " cups wrapper printer driver" ma non sono riuscito , si apre il gestore pacchetti dove non trovo i driver brother
<krabador> chalit, queste operazioni , con tutto il rispetto per le gui, ma è meglio farle da terminale
<chalit> krabador, io non sono in grado...
<krabador> chalit, guarda, è persino molto piu' facile di farlo con gui
<krabador> chalit, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> oppure sudo dpkg -i /percorso/del/nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> se nel terminale non sei nella cartella in cui è presente il file
<krabador> basta chiedere ;)
<krabador> chalit, ti consiglio sudo apt-get remove --purge hl1110lpr
<krabador> e di mandare l'install tool, seguire quanto detto sul sito brother
<chalit> krabador, ok
<chalit> krabador, ho scaricato l'install tool l'ho estratto,e mi si apre una finestra intestata "linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 (sola lettura)( / Desktop)-gedit "cosa devo fare?
<krabador> chalit, non cliccare compulsivamente sulle cose
<krabador> quello che hai scaricato è un file compresso con dentro un'altro file
<krabador> <krabador> e di mandare l'install tool, seguire quanto detto sul sito brother
<krabador> te lo spiegano nella pagina di dowload anche loro cosa devi fare, una volta estratto questo file
<krabador> estrailo in una cartella, ed eseguilo da terminale, come indicato
<userss> krabador ciao sono il ragazzo che ieri ti scriveva del problema di accensione a manetta della ventola del portatile .. non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere :(
<krabador> userss, che tentativi hai fatto nel frattempo?
<userss> ho installato fancontrol ma in sostanza mi pare di capire che il sistema non vede proprio la ventola
<userss> ho provato anche la distro 16.04 live come mi avevi consigliato ma niente
<userss> se inserisco il comando : sudo pwmconfig mi restituisce " /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<chalit> krabador, ho estratto il file install tool ed è sulla scrivania si chiama "linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1" per cortesia mi mandi il comando per installarlo con il terminale?
<gip> Salve, Salve, ho appena comprato un'altra stampante canon mp2550 e fatto il download dei driver ma evidentemente c'è qualche problema perchè la stampante non viene rilevata qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> chalit: hai consultato quanto scritto sul sito?
<cristian_c> gip: ma l'hai comprata oggi?
<chalit> cristian_c, si ma non riesco ad eseguire
<akis24> chalit: apri il terminale e dai  sudo -s  poi password e invio e infine dai   bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1   è scritto sul sito brothers eh ..
<chalit> akis24, ok
<cristian_c> !info i8kutils
<ubot-it> i8kutils (source: i8kutils): Fan control for Dell laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41 (yakkety), package size 25 kB, installed size 90 kB
<chalit> akis24, file o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> userss: che pc è?
<userss> toshiba satellite u500
<akis24> chalit: devi aprire il terminale nella cartella dove hai il file ...
<chalit> akis24, è questo che chiedevo di essere aiutato io con il terminale non...
<akis24> chalit:  dai  cd Scrivania   e poi ripeti il cokmando
<cristian_c> userss: quali driver grafici stai utilizzando?
<akis24> comando*
<userss> cristian_c non so risponderti, come faccio a verificare?
<checcorodi> ciao a tutti, mi potete aiutare sul istallazione di flash
<cristian_c> userss: apri un terminale
<gip> si scusate l'ho comprata oggi
<cristian_c> userss: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> gip: e quella dell'altro giornp che fine ha fatto?
<checcorodi> il comando è per me?
<cristian_c> checcorodi: avremmo fatto il tuo nome ;)
<gip> ancora ce l'ho ma manca l'inchiostro nero e la tengo perchè è anche fax
<akis24> checcorodi:  da terminale dai   sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<cristian_c> checcorodi: con quale browser?
<cristian_c> checcorodi: e su quale ubuntu?
<userss> cristian_c fatto
<checcorodi> 16.10 su chrome
<cristian_c> userss: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> userss: manda questo comando nel terminale, che ti restituirà un link
<cristian_c> da postare in canale
<cristian_c> checcorodi: chrome ha già il flash integrato
<userss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448372/
<cristian_c> checcorodi: cosa che puoi controllare tranquillamente digitando about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> gip: spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto dopo il download dei file
<akis24> e tutto.. non tralasciare nulla
<cristian_c> userss: che ubuntu hai?
<userss> 16.10 non in live ma ho provato sia la 16.04 che mint e fedora ma sempre lo stesso problema
<chalit> akis24, niente non lo trova è demoralizzante
<gip> ubuntu 16.04 lts   64 bit . ho estratto i file. però il probè che se apro stampanti localhost mi chiede  connetti per cercare epoi errore del sercer cups
<akis24> chalit:  fai vedere uno screen del terminale dop oaver dato ls -a
<cristian_c> chalit: perché è sullq scrivania
<akis24> !image | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> chalit: cd ~/Scrivania
<cristian_c> gip: 'ho estratto i file' <- ovvero?
<akis24> chalit:  con S MAIUSCOLA E IL RESTO minuscolo cd Scrivania
<gip> http://prntscr.com/d4tpks    un attimo che scrivo il resto
<cristian_c> userss: spe
<chalit> akis24, si Scrivania maiuscolo ma anche questi segni?  ~/
<akis24> chalit:  cd Scrivania e poi ti apparira' nel terminale come scritto da cristian_c
<akis24> oppure come scritto da cristian_c  fai come preferisci tu
<cristian_c> chalit: ma non puoi fare copia e incolla?
<chalit> akis24, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23448432/
<cristian_c> userss: che bios hai?
<akis24> chalit: chiudi e riapri il terminale e poi copia e incolla questo cd ~/Scrivania  e posta uno screen come detto prima
<userss> dovrebbe essere l'ultimo rilasciato da toshiba , questo pc è vecchiotto, l'ho preso nel 2009 se non sbaglio. l'ultimo aggiornamento l'ho fatto con windows, non so se il bios rimane aggiornato anche se cambi sistema operativo
<akis24> il bios resta quello che uno flasha a prescindere dal sistema
<userss> allora si era aggiornato
<cristian_c> userss: beh, interessa sapere il numero di versione
<krabador> il bios non c'entra nulla, col sistema
<akis24> userss:  da solo non si aggiorna il bios
<userss> che comando devo dare per vedere la versione?
<krabador> userss, verifica se hai l'ultimo ,consultanto il sito toshiba, per la tua macchina
<gip> Salve sono tornato, dunque dopo ave scaricato i file  li ho estratti in una cartella e dopo sono andato sui due file amd 64 e li ho installati dopo ho fatto riavvia sistema.
<gip> i due file in packages
<akis24> bravo gip  ora → aggiungi stampante  e vedi se viene vista
<chalit> akis24, http://prnt.sc/d4tx97
<gip> è questo il problema non viene la solita schermata stampanti localhost ma  quello che ho caricato prima  in prnt  e mi da solo la possibilitaà di fare connetti
<akis24> chalit:  perfetto ora sei sulla scrivania col terminale prova a dare il comando
<gip> http://prntscr.com/d4txxg
<krabador> userss, senti , ma hai pulito la ventola e manutenuto dissipatore, sostutuendo pasta alla cpu e scheda video?
<userss> si stamattina ho smontato e controllato l'area dissipazione ma è tutto pulito ; non ho cambiato pasta alla cpu anche perchè secondo quanto riporta lm sensor la temperatura massima che ho visto per il momento sono 50°
<chalit> akis24, quale ls -a  ?    o   bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<krabador> userss, è importante, al fine anche di usare fancontrol
<krabador> che tu abbia una stima delle temperature raggiunte , ad un carico di operatività consueta
<krabador> nel tuo utilizzo
<cristian_c> gip: ma la finestra stampanti da quanto ha il pulsante '+' disattivato?
<gip> dall'altra sera dopo aver fatto dei comandi con   fabio_c
<cristian_c> chalit: ls -la
<userss> krabador domani tengo monitorate le temperature per qualche ora però il fatto è che avendo la ventola sempre a palla queste sono falsate come temperature medie..
<cristian_c> gip: sudo apt-get install
<krabador> userss, il discorso è che fancontrol va settato in un certo modo
<krabador> non ha un approccio stile "gira di meno" e basta
<userss> krabador eh immagino che sia un discorso delicato
<userss> krabador domani provo a fare una ricerca approfondita su internet xk ho letto che altra gente con la serie satellite della toshiba ha avuto questo problema ma non ho trovato una soluzione
<krabador> si deve dover usare , con la sicurezza della massima efficienza del sistema di dissipazione , e del suo supporto in linux
<gip> ecco https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkKvLg5YYi7
<chalit> cristian_c, http://prnt.sc/d4u1pd
<krabador> userss, quando si dice che non tutto l'hardware funziona perfettamente , purtroppo è a situazioni del genere che si allude
<userss> krabador si anche perchè con l'altro portatile che è un hp non ho mai avuto questo problema
<userss> krabador per il momento grazie, mi ricollego domani
<krabador> userss, di niente
<gip> l'altro giorno io ho eliminato le stampanti da quella finestra, ma nient'altro.
<chalit> krabador,  cristian_c  akis24  grazie a tutti ci riproverò domani o dopodomani non riesco piu a concentrarmi
<krabador> chalit, tranquillo, torna quando ci sei
<gip> scusate avrei dovuto forse scaricare questi?
<gip> MG2500 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 4.00 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione RPM RedHat)
<krabador> gip, e tu usi una distribuzione che usa rpm redhat ?
<cristian_c> gip: non mandare comandi a caso
<gip> non conosco la differenza, io ho scaricato  questo MG2500 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 4.00 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<krabador> gip, non sai qual'è il sistema di distribuzione di ubuntu?
<krabador> gip, da quanto tempo usi ubuntu'
<krabador> ?
<gip> non sono un esperto come voi altrimenti non starei qui a scrivere....
<krabador> non è questione di essere esperti, ma di avere una minima idea di che cosa si sta usando
<krabador> non partire subito a difenderti ;)
<gip> ho fatto una domanda dato che ho visto che era possibile fare download con sistema linux per la stessa stampante,  vi ho fatto una domanda, evidentemente non avrei dovuto,   detto ciò potete aiutarmi a far funzionare la stampante?
<cristian_c> gip: scusami , ho sbagliato a darti il comando
<krabador> gip, non tirarla per le lunghe, in questo canale ti stanno seguendo dandoti indicazioni precise
<cristian_c> gip: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gip> grazie cristian_c
<gip> fatto ora devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> gip: lo sai a cosa serve pastebinit?
<krabador> cristian_c, non ti avrebbe fatto quel tipo di domanda, passa avanti
<gip> cosa devo fare? caricare la schermata del terminale?
<cristian_c> gip: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> gip: il comando digitato restituirà un link
<cristian_c> da postare in canale
<gip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448532/
<gip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448532/
<cristian_c> gip: che pc è?
<gip> asus con Intel® Core™ i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 4
<cristian_c> gip: dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<gip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448544/
<krabador> roba rc
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebint
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<gip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448561/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall cups cups-filters python-cupshelpers | pastebinit
<gip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448581/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall cups cups-filters | pastebinit
<cristian_c> gip: ma hai installato 16.10 da zero?
<gip> no 16.10 con aggiornamento prima se non sbaglio avevo 16.04 . http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448586/
<krabador> ci sono pacchetti residui
<krabador> e roba che non s'è aggiornata correttamente
<gip> ma la schermata delle stampanti mi  è sempre comparsa in modo corretto prima, le due stampanti  il tasto aggiungi attivo e zero problemi.
<krabador> !ripristino | gip
<ubot-it> gip: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gip> cosa comporta quali dati vengono persi?
<krabador> se segui per filo e per segno, non viene toccato niente nella /home
<krabador> qundi le tue cose importanti rimangono tutte
<gip> le applicazioni installate ed i file delle altre cartelle anche?
<krabador> gip, tutto cioì che è contenuto in /home viene lasciato , ed una buona parte di applicazioni installate, alcune altre dovrai reinstallarle
<gip> ok le altre cartelle tipo documenti e immagini allora  devo salvarle in un'unità esterna prima di ripristinare?
<krabador> gip, va a vedere dove son le cartelle "documenti" e "immagini" ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<gip> grazie, avete fatto tutto quello che potevate. Buona notte.
<krabador> l'aggiornamento di versione, possibilmente è meglio farlo a mano, con una nuova installazione del sistema, con il backup alla mano della roba importante
<NIkl> Ciao! Sto installando ubuntu in dualboot con windows 10. Nella schermata di installazione non mi mostra la spunta per il dualboot quindi sto facendo le partizioni manualmente , potete darmi una mano ? Grazie
<krabador> NIkl, hai disattivato "avvio rapido" in windows 10 ?
<NIkl> Avvio rapido .non ho controllato
<krabador> deve essere disabilitati, e le partizioni win deframmentate, prima di fare un dual boot con linux
<NIkl> Chiaro , ora controllo
<NIkl> Krabador , avendo una scheda video integrata potrebbe creare problemi?
<NIkl> 4 GB di RAM e processore i3
<krabador> NIkl, no, ma quale versione stai cercando di installare ?
<NIkl> Ubuntu  64
<NIkl> Bit
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> ... il numero di versione?
<NIkl> 16.10
<krabador> ok, allora nessun problema. Integrate della seconda generazione dei core i di intel, hanno un bug risolto solo con le ultime versioni del kernel
<NIkl> OK , cmq avevo l'avvio rapido attivo
<NIkl> Per la deframmentazione utilizzo il took di windows?
<NIkl> Tool*
<krabador> xi
<krabador> *si
<NIkl> Una volta finito il processo di deframmentazione delle partizioni , l'opzione del dualboot dovrebbe apparire ?
<NIkl> O ce altro da fare?
<krabador> fa partire il supporto di installazione di ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-09
<NIkl> Sta ancora deframmentando
<krabador> una volta partito, quando richiesto, seleziona la prova.
<krabador> bene, quando ha finito, segnati queste ;)
<NIkl> OK
<maurizio> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno maurizio
<maurizio> ho bisogno di supporto, chi puo' aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | maurizio
<ubot-it> maurizio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maurizio> per erorrore due giorni fa ho installato ubuntu nel pc....dico per errore perche' lo volevo instalare in dual boot assieme a windows...ed ho perso tutti i dati....ho provato a recuperarli secondo le vostre guide ma ormai è andato tutto perso
<maurizio> adesso vorrei passare nuovamente a windows ma mi dice che non posso installarlo nella stessa partizione perch' non è in formato nfts
<akis24> maurizio hai usato tutto il disco per installare ubuntu ?
<maurizio> si
<akis24> maurizio sei da live ubuntu ?
<maurizio> che sarebbe?
<akis24> disco live o usb con ubuntu ?
<glpiana> maurizio, la cosa con cui hai installato
<maurizio> ho scaricato ubuntu 16.10
<maurizio> masterizzato su dvd e installato
<akis24> maurizio ora cosa stai usando in questo momento il dvd ? o il sistema installato ?
<maurizio> il sistema installato
<akis24> maurizio apri gparted e posta uno screen
<maurizio> ok
<akis24> !image | maurizio
<ubot-it> maurizio: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maurizio> come posso avere i permessi di root?
<akis24> maurizio all'avvio gparted chiede solo di inserire la password
<akis24> se devi aprirlo da terminale  sudo gparted
<akis24> maurizio oppure fai una cosa avvii il dvd e formatti in ntfs l'hard-disk  e poi reinstalli winz tutto li
<maurizio> devo avviare il dvd di ubuntu?
<akis24> si maurizio
<maurizio> http://prnt.sc/d4ze9p
<Paolovox> Giorno a tutti. Necessito di installare phppdgadmin con apache2. Ho installato tutto ma ho questo errore nel momento in cui vado ad aprire 127.0.0.1/phppgadmin
<Paolovox> Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option.
<Paolovox> Avete consigli su come ricompilare php5.6
<akis24> maurizio apri il dvd avvii gparted e formatta in ntfs l'hard-disk   ti basta solo fare quello e poi reinstalli winz
<Paolovox> Grazie mille
<glpiana> Paolovox, qui non c'è supporto sulla compilazione. spostati eventualmente su #ubuntu-it-chat
<maurizio> come faccio ad aprire il dvd ed avviare gparted?
<akis24> maurizzio avviandolo da lettore .. ovviamente
<Paolovox> grazie
<akis24> -z
<akis24> maurizio intendevo avvii il dvd poi apri gparted ecc
<maurizio> scusa la mia ignoranza ma devo riavviare il pc e far partire il dvd come primo boot?
<akis24> esatto maurizio
<maurizio> una volta avviato?
<maurizio> va be, se non mi vedete piu' tardi vuol dire che è andato tutto a bun fine...
<maurizio> intanto grazie x la disponibilità
<akis24> di nulla
<raffaele42343> salve
<raffaele42343> avrei un'informazione
<raffaele42343> devo installare lubuntu da usb
<raffaele42343> e sto usando unetbootin
<raffaele42343> l'unico problema è che la versione che ho scaricato
<raffaele42343> quella 16.10 non è presente in unetbootin
<raffaele42343> quale devo selezionare?
<glpiana> !usbwin | raffaele42343
<ubot-it> raffaele42343: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<raffaele42343> quindi posso farlo anche con rufus
<raffaele42343> senza unetboot?
<raffaele42343> UBOT
<Nikl> Buongiorno , sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16.10 64 bit in dual boot co windows 10 ma non mi appare l opzione nella fase di installazione .
<Nikl> Ho gia deframmentato i dischi e in questo momento sto utilizzando la live di ubuntu
<Nikl> Il pc ha una scheda video integrata , 4 gb di ram e processore i3
<Nikl> Buongiorno , sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16.10 64 bit in dual boot co windows 10 ma non mi appare l opzione nella fase di installazione .
<Nikl> Ho gia deframmentato i dischi e in questo momento sto utilizzando la live di ubuntu
<Nikl> Il pc ha una scheda video integrata , 4 gb di ram e processore i3
<Nikl> Krabador
<Carlin0> !tizio | Nikl
<ubot-it> Nikl: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Nikl> Ok , allora ieri vi ho scritto perchè non riuscivo ad installare ubuntu 16.10 in dual con windows dato che non mi appariva l'opzione in fase di installazione
<Nikl> il pc in questione ha una scheda video integrata , processore i3 e ram da 4 gb
<Carlin0> che opzione non appariva ?
<Nikl> "Installare ubuntu affianco a windows 10
<Nikl> Krabador mi ha suggerito di disabilitare l'avvio rapido di windows e di deframmentare le partizioni
<Carlin0> Nikl, hai uefi ?
<Nikl> uefi sarebbe il secure boot ?
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nikl> Come posso controllare se è UEFI
<Nikl> ?
<krabador> !dettagli | Nikl
<ubot-it> Nikl: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Nikl> Versione di Ubuntu : 16.10 64 bit
<Nikl> CPU : Intel i3
<Nikl> RAM: 4GB
<Nikl> Modello :    hp pavilion p6000 series  (Desktop)
<Nikl> Modalità BIOS : legacy
<krabador> Nikl: ed era impostato già in quel modo , per win ?
<Nikl> Si
<krabador> Nikl: entra qui dalla sessione di prova
<krabador> Nikl: entra qui dalla sessione di prova
<Nkil> Ok
<Nkil> Sono dalla live di ubuntu ora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Nkil> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Nkil> l'ultimo comando
<Nkil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23450950/
<krabador> OK, non ti appare l'opzione perché ci sono 4 partizioni primarie , in questo disco , con tabella di partizione MBR
<krabador> non se ne possono creare altre
<Nkil> Come posso rimediare?
<krabador> c'era win7 prima ?
<Nkil> Si
<Nkil> poi ho fatto l'upgrade a WIn10
<krabador> nel mantenere lo stesso numero di partizioni, nessuna operazione possibile è da utente inesperto
<Nkil> È disponibile qualche tutorial al riguardo?
<Nkil> In poche parole dovrei creare le partizioni manualmente , giusto?
<krabador> Nkil: no
<krabador> Nkil: con il disco partizionato in questo modo , anche ridimensionandone una, quella di win , non se ne possono creare altre
<Nkil> Vabbo mi informo , puoi gentilmente lasciarmi qualche link dove ti spiega passo per passo su come procedere
<krabador> puoi gentilmente capire che non puoi procedere ?
<krabador> a meno che non elimini una partizione e ne crei una estesa
<krabador> dentro la quale crei poi tutte le partizioni che vuoi
<Nkil> In cosa vado incontro se elimino una partizione?
<krabador> le funzionalità di ripristino di fabbrica si comprometterebbero
<Nkil> Quindi l'unico modo per installare ubuntu è sovrascrivere WIN10?
<krabador> l'unico modo per avere un dual boot con win , è avere meno di 4 partizioni primarie presenti nel disco
<krabador> o un disco con tabella gpt , che non ha il limite di 4 partizioni
<Nkil> http://www.partizioni.com/convertire-gpt-in-mbr-o-mbr-in-gpt/
<krabador> si può anche convertire la tabella partizioni da MBR a gpt , con operazioni però a  rischi di perdita di dati e/o compromissione delle funzionalità di ripristino
<krabador> Nkil: qui si parla ufficialmente
<krabador> non citando santoni
<Nkil> dei dati mi importa poco perchè faccio un backup ed ho risolto
<Nkil> Scusa
<krabador> se non ti interessano i dati
<krabador> fai backup , elimini partizione win, la ricrei estesa , dentro ci fai partizione win, ubuntu, swap
<krabador> installi win, e poi ubuntu
<Nkil> Ok , l'unico dubbio ora è
<Nkil> Ma se elimino la partizione di win ..alla reinstallazione non mi chiede la serial key? Avendo fatto il passaggio a win10 gratuitamente
<Nkil> non sono in possesso di nessun codice
<krabador> beh
<krabador> sai come si chiama questo canale ...
<krabador> :D
<Nkil> Capit
<krabador> si fa assistenza tecnica ad ubuntu , e si delineano soluzioni di dualboot con windows, ma del rapporto dell'utente con windows non ce ne occupiamo
<Nkil> ok posso iniziare non rischio di perdere la licenza
<Nkil> Cosa devo fare?
<Nkil> Krabador come posso estendere la partizione?
<gian__> ciao, non riesco a condividere la mia stampante collegata su pc Ubuntu con altro pc win, i due pc sono collegati alla stessa rete wi-fi
<gian__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oxodo> Salve a tutti! Chiedo cortesemente un aiuto a voi.. Ho un problema probabilmente con la scheda video (o grafica..), uso per un pc familiare, anche un pò datato, Ubuntu 16.04 fino a qualche giorno fa nessun problema già da qualche anno quando all'improvviso all'accensione mi dava la schermata di log in e password, dove una volta inserite le credenzi
<oxodo> ali il monitor diventava nero ma poi mi riportava alla schermata di log in all'infinito.. Girando un pò sul web ho capito che è un problema legato alla scheda video e dopo tante prove fatte ho provato anche ad aggiornare un pseudo driver (nvidia) il risultato è stato che all'accensione il pc mi mostrava si la scrivania, ma per qualche secondo pirma
<oxodo>  di cominciare uno strano sfarfallio rendendo tutto bloccato e costringendomi al reset forzato ogni volta.. c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? Se volete posso cercare le specifiche di questa scheda video (datata)
<akis24> mi: finito di entrare e uscire ?
<akis24> no
<oxodo> il forum inattivo è un danno pesante..
<akis24> !chat | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oxodo> Perdonami ma credo sia inerente al supporto avere un forum dove poter attingere informazioni però questo resta un mio pensiero e non voglio fare polemiche.. vorrei solo poter risolvere un problema.
<akis24> oxodo: visto che sei in supporto irc poni la domanda tecnica
<akis24> !chiedi | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> oxodo, no, non è inerente al supporto al sistema
<krabador> !irc | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<oxodo> Salve a tutti! Chiedo cortesemente un aiuto a voi.. Ho un problema probabilmente con la scheda video (o grafica..), uso per un pc familiare, anche un pò datato, Ubuntu 16.04 fino a qualche giorno fa nessun problema già da qualche anno quando all'improvviso all'accensione mi dava la schermata di log in e password, dove una volta inserite le credenzi
<oxodo> ali il monitor diventava nero ma poi mi riportava alla schermata di log in all'infinito.. Girando un pò sul web ho capito che è un problema legato alla scheda video e dopo tante prove fatte ho provato anche ad aggiornare un pseudo driver (nvidia) il risultato è stato che all'accensione il pc mi mostrava si la scrivania, ma per qualche secondo pirma
<oxodo>  di cominciare uno strano sfarfallio rendendo tutto bloccato e costringendomi al reset forzato ogni volta.. c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? Se volete posso cercare le specifiche di questa scheda video (datata)
<krabador> togli pure "se volete"
<krabador> !dettagli | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<oxodo> versione di ubuntu 16.04 LTS scheda video: C77 Geforce8300 purtroppo essendo un pc datato adesso non ricordo la cpu che da alcune specifiche che sono riuscito a tirar fuori usando qualche guida online (essendo non esperto) posso dire che è un Amd64-microcode (può essere?)
<krabador> geforce 8xxx , sul fronte nvidia , vuole nvidia-304
<krabador> oxodo, entra in recovery console, seleziona root
<krabador> mandi questo   mount -o remount,rw /
<oxodo> Krabador non sono espertissimo potresti spiegarmi come entrare in recovery console per favore?
<krabador> oxodo, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador>  
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> al che riavvii
<krabador> oxodo, questo perchè credi che il forum offline sia un "danno pesante"  ;)
<krabador> oxodo, hai grub in avvio?
<oxodo> allora si quando avvio e faccio partire grub faccio opzioni avanzate per ubuntu giusto?
<akis24> si oxodo e seleziona la seconda voce del kernel " recovery mode "
<oxodo> quindi scelgo root
<akis24> oxodo: poi alla finestra con le varie opzioni selezioni root
<krabador> oxodo, al che rileggi quanto appena postato
<akis24> oxodo: e poi dai i comandi suggeriti da krabador  ..
<krabador> stando attendo a scrivere correttamente i comandi
<oxodo> ok grazie provo
<oxodo> krabador ho fatto tutta la procedura ma purtroppo al riavvio mi si pone ancora il problema e cioè scrivania visibile per pochi secondi e poi blocco totale del pc con schermata di un colore unico. Non sapevo se postare il risultato delle stringhe che mi hai suggerito se vuoi ti riporto il risultato perchè mi sembrava che qualcosa non lo avesse preso
<akis24> oxodo: usa pastebin per far vedere ..
<akis24> !paste | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> oxodo, ctrl alt f2 , in quel punto
<krabador> oxodo, appare un terminale a tutto schermo?
<oxodo> riprovo a fare la procedura (purtroppo probabilmente per mie mancanze non posso usare pastebin essendo il pc in questione bloccato quindi scrivendo da un altro pc devo ricopiare a mano)
<krabador> oxodo, da questo famoso pc
<krabador> se premi ctrl alt f2, hai un terminale a tutto schermo?
<oxodo> solo un attimo di attesa che stavo riavviando, attendo che visualizza la scrivania e poi la schermata vuota e provo ad aprire il terminale a tutto schermo
<oxodo> allora ho personalmente testato una cosa (probabilmente inutile) all'avvio visualizza la scrivania fino a che non provo ad aprire qualcosa, li impazzisce e adesso ad esempio sta sfarfallando tutto, ho provato a richiamare il terminale con alt+f2 ma niente, sembra totalmente impallato :(
<krabador> oxodo, sfarfallii , sono molto facilmente un problema hardware
<krabador> !ripristino  | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<oxodo> Ti ringrazio, provo questa procedura di ripristino ed incorocio le dita
<krabador> se non riesci ad usare il terminale tty con ctrl alt f , si possono tentare alcune operazioni dalla console di recovery
<krabador> ma dalle tue descrizioni, un ripristino ti mette in una posizione di maggior efficienza
<oxodo> scarico la versione in uso sul pc e gli do un avvio dalla chiavetta usb
<krabador> puoi fare questa procedura sia con 16.04, che con 16.10
<krabador> stando attento agli step della guida.
<oxodo> spero di riuscire senza fare danni :)
<krabador> oxodo, se stai attento, non corri rischi, se hai dubbi, chiedi
<oxodo> Grazie per il tuo aiuto krabador, resto in linea magari per aggiornamenti
<krabador> oxodo, come vedi, non esiste solo il forum ;)
<diegool> ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire come evitare che chrome mi chieda di sbloccare il portachiavi? Credo che sia legato alla sincronizzazione ma io non voglio sincronizzare nulla.
<diegool> nelle preferenze non trovo nulla in merito
<teseo61> un saluto a tutti i frequentatori della chat.
<krabador> diegool, con questo google-chrome --password-store=basic   , da terminale , te la chiede ?
<matteotrave> ciao a tutti, ho installato da CD ubunto 13.04, funziona tutto, ma pur essendo connesso ad internet quando provo a scaricare qualcosa dal software center mi dice : failed to dowinload repository information. come devo fare?
<krabador> matteotrave, non è piu' supportata da anni, è normale che ti dica quello
<krabador> matteotrave, scarica ed installa una versione supportata .
<krabador> !ubunto | matteotrave
<ubot-it> matteotrave: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<krabador> !ubuntu | matteotrave
<ubot-it> matteotrave: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<matteotrave> sisi ho sbagliato a scrivere ahah
<matteotrave> allora scarico l'ultima versione dal sito
<krabador> matteotrave, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> qui le trovi tutte, compreso le derivate
<krabador> matteotrave, se segnali cpu, ram, e scheda video, magari ti si puo' consigliare ulteriormente
<matteotrave> allora..
<matteotrave> memory: 3 Gib
<krabador> la ram la chiami "memory" , con gli amici ?
<matteotrave> process intel pentium dual CPU T3400 2.16 Hz x 2
<matteotrave> no è che è tutto in inglese e ho fato copia ed incolla delle specifiche
<krabador> e tu non le sapevi ?
<matteotrave> graphics intel 965GM x86 MMX SSE2
<matteotrave> OS: 32 bit
<matteotrave> sisi lo sapevo, ma pensavo fosse lo stesso...
<krabador> graficamente ubuntu è un po' pesante per il comparto grafico a tua disposizione
<krabador> nelle ultime versioni.
<krabador> se hai una pendrive, puoi provare ubuntu e derivate da li, in sessione di prova
<krabador> e vedere quale tra ubuntu , e derivate piu' leggere, come ubuntu mate, xubuntu, e lubuntu, ti trovi meglii
<krabador> *meglio
<matteotrave> per esempio questo che ho ora sul PC gira abbastanza fluido
<krabador> per esempio è di piu' di 3 anni fa ... ;)
<matteotrave> tra quelle che hai elencato quale scaricheresti?
<krabador> ti sto dicendo, che con una pendrive, puoi scegliere quella con cui ti trovi meglio, e che ti sembra giri piu' fluida
<krabador> cambia solo l'estetica, il parco software è per tutte lo stesso
<krabador> !usbwin | matteotrave
<ubot-it> matteotrave: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> con questo programma, fai la pendrive adibibile a questo scopo, da usare con il file iso della versione che ti appresti a provare
<matteotrave> va bene
<krabador> la piu' leggera di tutte è lubuntu , poi xubuntu, e ubuntu mate, kubuntu e ubuntu sono le piu' pesanti
<krabador> le ultime 2.
<matteotrave> rufus me la fa scaricare su un pc che sta usando ubuntu e non windows?
<krabador> no
<krabador> è per windows
<krabador> se hai linux, a disposizione, devi usare un  comando da terminale, a meno che tu non abbia a disposizione l'ultima versione
<matteotrave> allora mi sa devo farlo dal terminale... -.-
<krabador> che linux hai a disposizione?
<krabador> sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=512
<matteotrave> ubunto 13.4
<matteotrave> 13.04 scusami
<krabador> dove il percorso del file.iso deve essere la cartella completa che contiene il file iso scaricaot
<krabador> ed x in sdx, deve essere la lettera di unità della pendrive senza numero di partizionbe
<krabador> che scopri con il comandi sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> ciao
<oxodo> Salve a tutti, sto provando a ripristinare ubuntu 16.04 reinstallandolo dal dvd in avvio, chiedo cortesemente se qualcuno sa l'opzione da scegliere nel tipo di installazione. La guida fornitami in precedenza indica una voce che adesso non è presente nella lista. In pratica io non ho la voce "reinstalla ubuntu" ma bensì installa ubuntu 16.04 al fian
<oxodo> co di ubuntu 16.04 e nella descrizione è indicato il fatto che sarà possibile scegliere il sistema opoerativo desiderato all'avvio..
<Infybofh> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Infybofh> oxodo segui ubot-it
<oxodo> ciao infybofh ho provato a fare tutto ma non ho la voce "reistalla ubuntu" :(
<oxodo> ma come scritto precedentemente sono presenti le voci "elimina ubuntu", istalla ubuntu al fianco di ubuntu, e cancella il disco e istalla ubuntu
<oxodo> chiedo cortesemente aiuto
<davide> heyla
<gabriella> salve, uso ubuntu, quando apro l'ubuntu software mi mostra solo le app installate, come devo fare per risolvere?
<gabriella> rispondete perfavore
<oxodo> Salve a tutti, sto provando a ripristinare ubuntu 16.04 reinstallandolo dal dvd in avvio, chiedo cortesemente se qualcuno sa l'opzione da scegliere nel tipo di installazione. La guida fornitami in precedenza indica una voce che adesso non è presente nella lista. In pratica io non ho la voce "reinstalla ubuntu" ma bensì installa ubuntu 16.04 al fian
<oxodo> co di ubuntu 16.04 e nella descrizione è indicato il fatto che sarà possibile scegliere il sistema opoerativo desiderato all'avvio..
<Raff> salve sono neofita di ubuntu e vorrei provarlo sul mio pc. però il processo di installazione da dvd (ubuntu 16.10) si arresta quasi subito con il messaggio invalid MAC adress detected. Qualcuno sa se fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> oxodo: se hai installato ubuntu 16.04 in precedenza, dovresti ottenere quell'opzione durante l'installazione della 16.04
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Raff
<ubot-it> Raff: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<oxodo> Grazie per la risposta cristian, attualmente ho la versione 16.04 lts ma inizialmente installai una versione molto vecchia che negli anni si è aggiornata all'attuale 16.06. Il mio problema è che alle voci dell'installazione non c'è quella di reinstalla ma bensì (da come ho potuto capire dato il mio non essere esperto) quella di installarne un altra
<oxodo>  su una sorta di partizione
<cristian_c> oxodo: perché hai fatto avanzamento.
<cristian_c> oxodo: ti conviene appunto installare la 16.04 da zero, previo backup dei dati personali
<oxodo> cristian_c purtroppo io non posso fare backup perchè sto cercando di ripristinare per un problema alla scheda video che mi ha compromesso l'accesso normale :(
<oxodo> se hai qualche minuto ti allego il problema principale
<f843d0> oxodo: puoi fare backup dalla live
<oxodo> ah.. ecco
<cristian_c> oxodo: purtroppo l'avanzamento (specie se consecutivamente) può portare più problemi che vantaggi
<oxodo> quindi fondamentalmente più che un ripristino è una reistallazione diciamo
<cristian_c> considerato che ubuntu non è una distro rolling
<Raff> Ubuntu 16.10; amd Athlon 64 x2,ram 1 gb; nvidia geforce 6150se 430
<cristian_c> oxodo: no, il ripristino è possibile
<cristian_c> ma è importante che tu sia consapevole di quello che vai a fare
<cristian_c> Raff: con coaì poca ram ti potrei consigliare solo lubuntu, o xubuntu al massimo
<cristian_c> *coaì
<cristian_c> oxodo: in ogni caso, dopo più avanzamenti, il consiglio è quello di installare da zero
<Raff> ok, ci provo
<oxodo> che sventura :(
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Raff
<ubot-it> Raff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> Raff: scarica il file .iso, masterizzalo su dvd, manda in boot da dvd e vedi se accede al desktop senza mettere mano
<cristian_c> a parametri di avvio
<cristian_c> oxodo: qual è il problema?
<oxodo> cristian_c intendi il problema che ha causato la sventura?
<cristian_c> oxodo: qual'è la sventura?
<cristian_c> non ci vuole molto per mandare la sessione di prova e fare backup dei dati personali, credo
<oxodo> quella di salvare tutto manualmente :( o per caso esiste un metodo più rapido? ripeto purtroppo io non sono ferratissimo ed il pc in questione è usato dalla mia famiglia (utenti medi) quindi ci tengo a risolvergli questo problema
<cristian_c> oxodo: e allora puoi provare col ripristino, ma fidati: il backuo anndrebbe fatto sempre, a prescindere
<cristian_c> in caso di rottura del disco o blackout nell'alimentazione
<cristian_c> oxodo: per il ripristino , devi stare attento alla procedura manuale da eseguire
<cristian_c> e per questo si suggerisce un backup, anche in quel caso, malauguratamente dovessi sbagliare qualcosa per errore
<oxodo> cristian_c altra domanda stupida: adesso sono dalla live del dvd e lui mi vede l'hd come volume "esterno" diciamo, adesso quando io lo apro ha una cartella con il nome dato al pc con all'interno tutte le varie cartelle tra cui home, scrivania ecc.. potrei salvare in blocco quella?
<cristian_c> oxodo: la Scrivania è dentro la tua home utente ;)
<cristian_c> oxodo: e la home contiene i dati personali, oltre ai file di configurazione specifici dell'utente
<cristian_c> oxodo: il ripristino non fa altro che reinstallare ubuntu nella partizione di sistema, ma senza toccare lamtua home utente
<cristian_c> o meglio, si consigli di creare un secondo utente durante la procedura, per poter spostare successivamente i dati dal primo utente al secondo, una volta fatto
<oxodo> cristian_c salvo la cartella con il nome del pc contenente tutte le cartelle e magari o procedo al ripristino qualora tu possa aiutarmi oppure mi sa che lo reistallo :(
<cristian_c> considera che quando sposti dati in generale, c'è sempre una minima probabilità di rischio, anche se marginale ;)
<cristian_c> oxodo: di fatto, se fai backup e reinstalli ti risparmi delle complicazioji
<viewer|82812> buonasera
<viewer|82812> ho un piccolo problema, sono un newbbie di kubuntu
<f843d0> !ciao | viewer|82812
<ubot-it> viewer|82812: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<viewer|82812> non riesco ad installare programmi
<f843d0> !chiedi | viewer|82812
<ubot-it> viewer|82812: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f843d0> viewer|82812: sudo apt-get install nome_programma
<krabador> viewer|82812, puoi aprire il terminale e fare come ti sta indicando f843d0
<viewer|82812> sono nuovo a linux
<krabador> che non è inquietante come sembra
<viewer|82812> conescenza quasi 0
<viewer|82812> :)
<krabador> viewer|82812, ti sei approcciato con la documentazione ufficiale di kubuntu'
<viewer|82812> in verità io ho kubuntu
<viewer|82812> ma credo sia la stessa cosa giusto?
<f843d0> viewer|82812: abbiamo parlato di qualcosa di differente per il momento?
<krabador> infatti di kubuntu ti stiamo parlando
<krabador> viewer|82812, per molti aspetti puoi tranquillamente seguire il wiki italiano di ubuntu, in quanto hanno in comune diverse cose
<krabador> !wiki | viewer|82812
<ubot-it> viewer|82812: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<viewer|82812> quindi apro il terminale e inserisco i comandi provo
<viewer|82812> il programma finisce nomeapp.tgz
<f843d0> viewer|82812: i comandi indicati vanno adattati alla tua situazione. Del tipo, nome_programma deve corrispondere al nome del programma
<viewer|82812> inserisco quello?
<f843d0> viewer|82812: lo hai scaricato
<Carlin0> tgz è un pacchetto per slackware
<viewer|82812> cioè?
<f843d0> viewer|82812: altra distro
<f843d0> viewer|82812: esponi cosa vuoi fare
<viewer|82812> che distro e ?
<viewer|82812> voglio sapere
<f843d0> viewer|82812: google is your friend
<viewer|82812> :)
<Carlin0> !chat | viewer|82812
<ubot-it> viewer|82812: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viewer|82812> ok dopo do un occhiata
<viewer|82812> in pratica io voglio scaricare un programma su kubuntu
<f843d0> viewer|82812: magari prima di disturbare volontari, con una forte depressione
<viewer|82812> quali sono le sue estensioni ?
<krabador> viewer|82812, qui puoi vedere tutti i pacchetti  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> disponibili in ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> cerca quello che ti serve li
<krabador> al che , installi nel terminale sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<krabador> e stai apposto
<viewer|82812> :(
<Carlin0> viewer|82812, cosa devi installare ?
<viewer|82812> lux
<f843d0> !info lux
<ubot-it> Package lux does not exist in yakkety
<f843d0> viewer|82812: la tua risposta è sbagliata
<viewer|82812> programma che abbassa i colori del display blu
<viewer|82812> luci blu ""
<krabador> viewer|82812, per tutto cio' che non è contenuto nel repository ufficiale ubuntu, leggi la documentazione ufficiale del software in questinoe
<f843d0> viewer|82812: potrebbe anche essere il programma che risponde 42 a tutti i problemi del mondo, ma non è nei repo *ubuntu
<krabador> e se hai problemi, puoi parlarne in #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> viewer|82812: e se sei alle prime armi, è quantomai di più sbagliato tu possa fare
<Carlin0> viewer|82812, non è nei repo quindi qui non riceverai supporto per quel software
<f843d0> viewer|82812: ma come indicato, sentiti libero di chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<viewer|82812> c'e un programma simile che tu sappia?
<viewer|82812> che funzioni in linux?
<f843d0> !chat | viewer|82812
<ubot-it> viewer|82812: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viewer|82812> neanche convertirlo?
<f843d0> !chat | viewer|82812
<ubot-it> viewer|82812: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viewer|82812> ma non si puo buttore sto bot ?
<viewer|82812> che fastidio ogni minuto... O:o
<Carlin0> non farlo arrabbiare
<viewer|82812> quindi neanche convertirlo puo funzionare ?
<f843d0> viewer|82812: non inquinare il log del supporto ufficiale per favore. Attendi il tempo del ban per aver incollato più di 6 righe senza senso e rientra in #ubuntu-it-chat. Vielen Dank
<cristian_c> !info redshift
<ubot-it> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<cristian_c> viewer|82812: già, ubot-it, se irritato, può venire fino a casa tua a bucarti le gomme dell'auto
<Raff> provato con Lubuntu ma problema è identico
<Raff> 8.332192 forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: invalid MAC adress detected :79:53:da:8f:13:00
<Raff> please complain to your hardware vendor
<Raff> 8.332264 forcedeth 000:00:07.0 using randoma MAC adress e2:5c:84:92:3f:56
<cristian_c> ok
<Raff> 8.849249 scsi host2: runtime PM trying to activate child device host2 but parent (1-2:1-0) is not active
<cristian_c> Raff: questo prima di accedere al desktop in sessione di prova?
<Raff> no, avvio da disco, mi chiede la lingua e selezioni italiano
<Raff> poi parte di nuovo il dvd
<Raff> e sullo schermo ho quello che ho trascritto
<cristian_c> 'parte di nuovo il dvd'
<cristian_c> cosa intendi?
<Raff> intendo che prima metto il dvd, accendo con bios che fa il boot da dvd, il dvd gira ed esce la schermata in cui mi chiede la lingua
<Raff> selezionata la lingua il dvd riparte ma poco dopo lo schermo dà il mwessaggio di cui sopra
<Raff> ovviamente prima della lingua mi chiede se voglio installare o provare ubuntu
<Raff> io gli chiedo la prova
<cristian_c> Raff: attualmente, quale sistema operativo è installato sul pc?
<Raff> xp
<Raff> e, per la verità, funziona
<gigirock> Raff, hai hardisk ide ?
<Raff> aspetta che controllo
<cristian_c> Raff: non è che hai cambiato il mac address, in precedenza?
<Raff> hard disk MAXTOR s tm 3200827as SCSI
<Raff> cos'è il mac adress?
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo mac della scheda ethernet
<cristian_c> che è un identificativo unico per il chip in questione
<Raff> non ho dato specifici comandi, ma in effetti la scheda non mi funziona ed uso il wi fi per collegarmi al router
<cristian_c> Raff: e allora meglio disattivarla
<Raff> e poi ritentare l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Raff: stiamo parlando di sessione di prova
<cristian_c> Raff: quindi hai problemi con ethernet anche su xp?
<Raff> si
<Raff> se la disinstallo da windows al riavvio rimane disattivata?
<gigirock> no
<cristian_c> Raff: vedi se puoi disattivarla da bios
<Raff> ok, ci provo, ora riavvio x entrare nel bios
<oxodo> ciao cristian_c sono qui a chiederti dinuovo aiuto.. sto provando a salvare manualmente i file ma ad alcuni mi nega l'accesso quando provo a trasferirli su hd esterno però io posso visualizzarli ed aprirli nella live di ubuntu per caso conosci qualche soluzione in merito?
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<Carlin0> !permessi | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<cristian_c> oxodo: l'hard disk esterno di destinazione che filesystem ha?
<oxodo> lo uso generalmente con windows 8 sto cercando nelle caratteristiche qui su ubuntu non vorrei sbagliare ma credo sia ntfs
<Carlin0> oxodo, per caso l'hai scollegato da pc senza smontarlo ?
<oxodo> nono tutto normale di solito faccio molta attenzione perchè ci archvio tante cose personali quindi ci sto attento
<cristian_c> oxodo: il problema di ntfs, è che conserva i permessi ai file e directory
<oxodo> il problema e che lo fa solo con alcuni file e non con tutti..
<cristian_c> stessa cosa per ext4
<cristian_c> oxodo: ad esempio?
<oxodo> ma un pò random alcune cartelle personali che erano situate in /home del sistema ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> oxodo: se ti servono quei dati e non sono cartella nascoste (precedute dal prefisso '.'), prova da terminale con i permessi di amministrazione
<oxodo> io sto provando a trascinarle dal nautilus e non dalle cartelle normali è questo quello che intendi (perdonami ma non sono ferratissimo)
<oxodo> inoltre cristian_c posso disturbarti due minuti incollandoti la mia richiesta principale per il problema che ha scaturito a tutto ciò?
<Carlin0> oxodo, invece di trascinarli prova con copia incolla
<cristian_c> oxodo: sì, ma se hai il sistema compromesso, c'è poco da fare
<cristian_c> al di fuori di quanto segnalatoti
<oxodo> niente, neanche la copia: "errore durante la copia, impossible gestire la cartella "XXX" perchè non si hanno i permessi sufficienti per leggerla
<oxodo> però io ad esempio se voglio aprirla e visualizzare i file dal live adesso posso
<cristian_c> oxodo: fallo da terminale
<cristian_c> con i permessi do superutente
<cristian_c> di
<oxodo> ok ci sono riuscito con una manovra "banale".. tasto destro proprietà e da li permessi o_o
<cristian_c> ecco
<Raff> anzitutto grazie per la pazienza, putroppo ancora non va. ho disattivato da bios la scheda lan, in effetti non mi dà più la schermata con il messaggio di errore, ma si blocca subito dopo ugualmente
<cristian_c> molto ben3
<cristian_c> Raff: esattamente, quando si blocca?
<cristian_c> e con quale schermata?
<Raff> dopo la schermata in cui mi chiede la lingua. il dvd gira, lo schermo si oscura, dopo un po' il dvd smette di girare
<Carlin0> oxodo, occhio a giocare coi permessi però
<oxodo> in realta carlin0 sto dando permessi di lettura e scrittura ai file credi sia rischioso?
<Carlin0> se non sai cosa fai si oxodo
<cristian_c> Raff: nella schermata in cui ti chiede se provare o installare
<cristian_c> Raff: evidenzia 'prova lubuntu senza installarlo', premi f6
<cristian_c> Raff: e vedi se si apre un menù
<cristian_c> Raff: stai scrivendo da xp?
<Raff> no, in quella va bene, dopo avergli detto che voglio provare, mi apre la schermata dove mi chiede di selezionare la lingua
<Raff> si scrivo da xp
<oxodo> perdonami carlin0 cosa potrei rischiare? io purtroppo posso solo fare questo per salvare i file prima di "formattare" e reinstallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Raff: no, la lingua in lubuntu viene chiesta prima del menù a cui fai riferimento
<cristian_c> peraltro lo traduce nella lingua selezionata
<Carlin0> oxodo, se stai salvando i dati e  poi formatti vai tranquillo
<Raff> giusto, hai ragione prima mi chiede la lingua, poi se voglio installarlo o provarlo, gli dico di provarlo e si oscura lo schermo
<Raff> prima mi dava errore MAC adress
<Raff> ora non più ma dopo un po' il dvd si ferma
<cristian_c> oxodo: se premi f6 nel menù citato, dovrebbe aprirsi un sotto menù, dal quale puoi spostarti sull'opzione nomodeset, che selezioni premendo la barra spaziatrice
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, live creata dal portatile 16.04, funziona sul desktop ma quando la reinserisco nel portatile per copiare dei file é protetta in scrittura e gparted dice spazio non allocato. È normale così?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: se la usi come live
<cristian_c> che te ne fai collegandola con un os in esecuzione?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c si, ma cavolo...é di 32gb....
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: e usi una live di 32 gb?
<th34lch3m1st> quella avevo
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: non era meglio partizionarla?
<th34lch3m1st> bravo, ma il creatore dischi di avvio sembra non gradire
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c gparted mi da un avviso quando la apro
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ma tu l'hai partizionata prima o dopo aver usato il crreatore dischi d'avvio?
<th34lch3m1st> avviso libparted: ildescrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è di 2048 byte, ma linux indica 512 byte. annulla/ignora
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: a quel punto usa rufus, che tendenzialmente crra una fat apposita
<cristian_c> *filesyatem fat appoaito
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, ti rendi conto di quanto sia assurda e senza senso una live da 32 gb se pensi che dovrebbe venire caricata tutta in ram la live ?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c si, formattata da gprted con un unica partizione fat32 con tabella dos
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ooooohh
<cristian_c> Carlin0: che lui quella ha
<cristian_c> e noi non abbiamo alcun diritto di rilevarglielo
<Carlin0> eh ma quanta raMMa ha il pc ? lol
<cristian_c> Carlin0: altrimenti sarebbe troppo semplice installare, non fermare un'emozione
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: se fai un'unica partizione, non ti stupire di non poterla usare per altro
<cristian_c> oltre al boot
<th34lch3m1st> protetta da scrittura mi sta bene, ma gparted che dice spazio non allocato e settore fisico che non corrisponde, che diavoleria é?
<th34lch3m1st> con la 14.04 non la menava cosí
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c già provato con due partizioni ma il creatore dischi finisce senza errori la procedura e non scrive niente sulls chiavetta
<oxodo> ragazzi scusate l'ignoranza i dati principali sono solo quelli della cartella home o secondo voi c'è qualcos'altro da salvare?
<Carlin0> oxodo, di solito nella home se non li salvi altrove di tua volontà
<th34lch3m1st> riproveró
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: il creatore di dischi agisce più o meno come dd
<oxodo> e adesso vorrei farvi una domanda che rasenta il profano probabilmente per chi è esperto: dovendo a questo punto reinstallare tutto secondo voi per un pc datato che pian piano fa il suo dovere è meglio far girare ubuntu o fedora? adesso rischio il linciaggio :D
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: perciò ti avevo suggerito rufus
<cristian_c> cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: a quel punto usa rufus, che tendenzialmente crra una fat apposita
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> *filesyatem fat appoaito
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: e mi correggo, rufus sfrutta la partizione fat
<cristian_c> se già esistente
<th34lch3m1st> Cristan_c faccio una primaria fat32 e una ext4. quanto spazio ha bisogno la live 3gb, 4gb?
<cristian_c> oxodo: te l'ho detto prima, nella home utente ci stanno i dati personali
<cristian_c> cos'altro può interessarti oltre ai dati personali?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: una live sta anche au 1 gb
<cristian_c> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<th34lch3m1st> ma se la iso é 1,5gb....
<oxodo> no nulla cristian_c figurati, io avevo solo installato un tema tempo fa che magari perdo e vedo come metterne qualcun altro in futuro :) Era per essere sicuro di non perdere niente :)
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: non ho visto se è aggiornata
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: e allora 2 gb
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: dipende appunto dalla grandezza del file .iso
<cristian_c> che varia sopratutto nelle derivate
<cristian_c> oxodo: il tema se l'hai scaricato, lo troverai in Scaricati
<cristian_c> o l'hai salvato da qualche altra parte?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c mi sa che faccio alla vecchia maniera, perché anche ora gparted mi da errori a diritto
<oxodo> no vabbè figurati cristian_c è stato così tanto tempo fa che non ricordo nemmeno dove l'ho salvato al massimo ne cerco qualcun altro carino quindi su questo no problem veramente.. piuttosto non so se hai letto il mio quesito sulla distro che può essere "più funzionale" per un utilizzo medio su un pc datato (1.8gb ram, amd atlon 64 dual core process
<oxodo> or ecc) tra ubuntu e fedora
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: 'vecchia maniera' <--- ovvero?
<cristian_c> oxodo: se vieni a domandare nel canale di supporto ad ubuntu
<th34lch3m1st> gru4dos e faccio girare tutto dalla iso senza scompattare/incasinare il fs...che sto creatore dischi mi ha gia divertito
<cristian_c> se meglio inatallare ubuntu o fedora su una macchina datata
<th34lch3m1st> *grub4dos
<oxodo> infatti cristian_c rischio il linciaggio :D
<cristian_c> oxodo: ti si può solo dire che un ambiente leggere è più digeribile di uno pesante, sebbene più attività pesanti fai su un sistema, maggiori sono le risorse hardware impiegatr
<cristian_c> impiegate
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: creatore dischi non lavora su partizioni
<cristian_c> ma direttamente a livello di byte, a basso livello
<th34lch3m1st> dillo al mio gparted
<th34lch3m1st> fa un dd e via
<th34lch3m1st> dd no quale bs?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: nel senso, se devi partizionare, creatore dischi non è la soluzione
<cristian_c> visto che non agisce su di esse
<cristian_c> oxodo: perciò lubuntu è la soluzione pronta all'uso più leggera possibile restando sulle derivate ufficiali di ubuntu
<oxodo> E' ovviamente una domanda di quelle troppo generiche la mia cristian_c questo è un pc di famiglia usato dai miei genitori anziani che anni fa dopo avermi bloccato 80 windows decisi di installare ubuntu e diventò la mia salvezza in quanto non ha mai preso virus nonostante la navigazione poco esperta degli utenti in questione ed è sempre stato tutto
<oxodo> sommato stabile a parte qualche problema di incompatibilità con qualche software
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c gparted creata fat 32 3gb e ext4 primaria con i restanti gb. ma è normale che ora la edt 4 ha i permessi root?
<th34lch3m1st> *la ext4
<oxodo> essendo un utente poco smanettone ma vado molto di intuito e tutorial cerco qualcosa che sia abbastanza intuitivo, e che unisca l'uso più o meno rapido ad una compatibilità generale di alcuni programmi tipo che sono maggiormente usati mediamente
<cristian_c> oxodo: perciò consulta la documentazione ufficiale e quella della comunità, per eventuali dubbi
<cristian_c> !documentazione | oxodo
<ubot-it> oxodo: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1beh, se hai lanciato gparted da root ci sta
<cristian_c> comw superutente
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ext4 conserva i permessi, quindi dovresti dire dove la userestu questa pendrive
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ma poi, perché ext4?
<th34lch3m1st> cosí window non ci scrive porcherie
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c creatore dischi ha appena finito la creazione e la ext4 non è piú visibile....idee?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: e che porcherie dovrebbe scriverci?
<th34lch3m1st> l'ho estratta e rinserita dopo gparted e estratta e reinserita dopo creatore dischi...che altro devo fare riavviare l'os stile xp?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ti è stato spiegato prima il motivo riguardo ciò che lamenti  su creatore dischi
<cristian_c> su su. rileggi le righe precdenti
<th34lch3m1st> cristian _c ti sto dicendo: dopo crezione disco di avvio nautilus non. ede piú la ext4 appena creata
<th34lch3m1st> *non vede
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ti sei fissato su creatore dischi, quando non ti è stato affatto consigliato
<th34lch3m1st> gparted neanche....
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ripeto per l'ultima volta, creatore dischi non lavora su partizioni
<cristian_c> non ha senso quello che stai tentando di fare
<th34lch3m1st> e allora perché non vedo piú la ext4 creata un .inuto prima ?
<th34lch3m1st> *un minuto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ti è stato spiegato prima il motivo riguardo ciò che lamenti  su creatore dischi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> su su. rileggi le righe precdenti
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c dimmi tu come devo procedere, ti ascolto
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ti è stato abbondantemente ripetuto di utilizzare tool di creazione delle usb bootabiki che facciano uso di partizioni
<cristian_c> e ti è stato fatto anche un esempio specifico: rufus
<th34lch3m1st> ripetimelo please, perché sono dal cell e si e disconnesso prima, non vedo i messaggi all'inizio
<cristian_c> *bootabili
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ovviamente, ti è stato anche detto di preparare una partizione fat32
<cristian_c> oltre a quelle aggiuntive che non servono per il boot
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c bene quindi mi stai dicendo che creatore dichi di avvio non funziona su chiavette multipartizione?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: abbi pazienza
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, non ce la fa ...
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ma se non hai tempo o voglia di rileggere quello che ti è stato ripetuto nei minimi dettagli, non fa niente
<cristian_c> hai altre domande?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c sto chattando dal cell, con poco segnale, si é disconnesso 2 volte e ogni volta che si disconnette non posso leggere i messaggi precedenti alla disconnesione
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: quando ti sono state scritte certe cose, non sei mai uscito
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: per tutto il resto c'è il log del canale
<cristian_c> che puoi consultare anche successivamente
<cristian_c> !log | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<th34lch3m1st> se avete postato in quei pochi secondi di disconnessione, di sicuro non posso rileggere i messaggi
<th34lch3m1st> già meglio
<cristian_c> ripeto. non sei uscito in quel momento/i
<th34lch3m1st> ok grazie, vado a rileggere per la cronaca, e poi useró grub4dos con la iso in loop
<oxodo> grazie a tutti per il vostro supporto, si è fatto tardi e domani continuo la partica formattazione. Auguro a tutti una buonanotte! ;)
<cristian_c> oxodo: buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-10
<chalit> buon giorno a tutti ,uso ubuntu 16.04 e ho appena installato la mia nuova stampante brother hl -1110 con la procedura (http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=hl1110_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625) indicata dalla casa.Ho eseguito le operazioni da terminale e al termine il terminale mi chiedeva di stampare una pagina di prova.Ho dato l'ok e la pagina di prova si è stampata co
<chalit> rrettamente, ma adesso non stampa piu nulla, la stampante parte prende il foglio ma esce bianco.Ho riavviato il pc ma niente,consigli?
<glpiana> chalit, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema, nella sezione relativa alle stampanti, e stampa una pagina di prova. vedi se la stampa correttamente
<chalit> glpiana, gia provato non la stampa
<glpiana> chalit, prova a eliminare la stampante e ad aggiungerla nuovamente
<chalit> glpiana, ok
<chalit> glpiana, grazie mille funzia,come si suol dire ,il classico uovo di Colombo
<glpiana> chalit, hai provato solo la pagina di prova o anche altro?
<chalit> glpiana, pagina di prova
<chalit> glpiana, adesso provo word
<glpiana> word?
<chalit> glpiana, funziona perfettamente anche libre office writer
<glpiana> bene
<chalit> glpiana, grazie ancora
<glpiana> :)
<chalit> glpiana, sei una colonna portante del mattino ciao
<giu1669> buongiorno gentilissimi supporters ho bisogno di aiuto per driver scheda grafica di un olidata t7600 mi fa solo mettere la risoluzione a 640x480,grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> giu1669: apri un terminale
<giu1669> fatto
<cristian_c> giu1669: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> giu1669: e poi: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo comando restituirà un link, da postare in canale
<giu1669> http://pastebin.com/xAjTyhav
<giu1669> http://pastebin.com/xAjTyhav
<giu1669> ecco fatto
<cristian_c> giu1669: su quale ubuntu?
<giu1669> scusa non l'ho detto mint 18 mate
<cristian_c> !mint | giu1669
<ubot-it> giu1669: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<giu1669> !mint
<giu1669> grazie e scusa
<cristian_c> di niente, giu1669
<gian__> ciao, non riesco a vedere la mia stampante condivisa tramite ipp tra pc Ubuntu e pc Win
<cristian_c> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cristian_c> gian__: dov'è collegata la stampante?
<gian__> cristian_c, ciao, mi hai aiutato qualche giorno fa, alla fine ho optato a collegarla tramite ipp
<gian__> cristian_c, è collegata su pc ubuntu
<cristian_c> gian__: allora non hai guardato lo schema della guida
<cristian_c> gian__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=printingScheme.png
<gian__> cristian_c, ho seguito quello relativo al collegamento ipp
<cristian_c> gian__: ma hai dato un'occhiata allo schema?
<gian__> cristian_c, c'è anche questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<gian__> cristian_c, con samba non riesco a farla andare
<Paolovox> Giorno. Dovrei accedere ad un db remoto con psql, ma ottengo questo errore:
<cristian_c> gian__: lo schema linkato è molto chiaro in proposito, gli hai dato un'occhiata?
<Paolovox> manca una voce in pg_hba.conf per l'host xxx.xxx.xxx utente xxxx, database xxx, SSL non attiva
<ExPBoy> Paolovox: e questo cosa ha attinenza con ubuntu?
<Paolovox> di ubuntu c'è il terminale
<Paolovox> vabbè sorry
<ExPBoy> Paolovox: ma il terminale funziona?
<Paolovox> certo
<ExPBoy> allora ubuntu è ok
<gian__> cristian_c, scusami non voglio insistere, ma come mai nelle guide di ubuntu ipp lo posso utilizzare anche per condividere una stampante tra Ubuntu e Win
<cristian_c> gian__: Il modo più semplice e veloce per condividere una stampante tra un server di stampa Linux ed un client Windows e quello di usare l'IPP
<cristian_c> in effetti è vero
<gian__> cristian_c, da win mettendo indirizzo ip nel formato http://myip:631/printers/nome printer riesco ad entrare nel cups di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<gian__> cristian_c, ma non riesco a effettuare stampa di prova
<cristian_c> aspetta
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<cristian_c> gian__: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647954
<cristian_c> You had better do some research on the Microsoft sites. Microsoft tech support have indicated that Windows 7 is a client OS and have removed IPP from Windows 7. Printing from XP is fine tho. If you have windows 7 and want to print to a LAN connected device, it appears Micro$oft want you to buy their server OS so you can print from Windows 7.
<pato> volevo sapere come  vedere i tipi di schede istallate con ubuntu 2016 grazie
<cristian_c> pato: che schede?
<pato> scheda video e madre
<cristian_c> pato: sudo lshw
<pato> grazie mille provo
<pato> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN0gWwMZEtZ  mi risponde op non ammessa
<pato> mi risponde operazione non ammessa
<cristian_c> pato: ma dove hai digitato questi comandi?
<pato> a terminale
<fabio_cc> pato, dai il comando: groups
<pato> sulla maschera nera terminale
<cristian_c> pato: sei sicuro di aver fatto copia incolla?
<cristian_c> pato: la maschera nera?
<fabio_cc> pato, metti su pastebin il risultato
<pato> si dopo la scritta  guest m1wvwe@walter-desktop:~$
<cristian_c> guest....
<cristian_c> mmmm
<ExPBoy> eh
<gian__> ciao, la mia stampante sx200 non stampa i documenti
<gian__> non so se ho cambiato qualche parametro, help
<cristian_c> gian__: ma hai letto quello che ti si è linkato?
<gian__> cristian_c, ho combinato un casino, adesso non mi va più neanche in locale
<cristian_c> gian__: esattamente, che hai fatto?
<gian__> cristian_c, esattamente sul file cupsd non ho toccato nulla, ho solo editato nelle impostazioni della stampante i vari indirizzi IP per cercare di gestirla da altro pc
<cristian_c> gian__: cos'hai fatto in totale, sul sistema
<cristian_c> da questa mattina
<cristian_c> che ti ha rovinato la configurazione
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> gian__: quindi , hai solo modificato le proprietà della stampante dalla gui?
<gian__> cristian_c, si esattamente
<cristian_c> gian__: e allora, in quel caso, è sufficiente elimiaare la stampante dalla gui
<cristian_c> e riaggiungerla, sempre da gui
<cristian_c> se invece hai fatto anche altro, è tutto un altro discorso
<gian__> cristian_c, ok provo grazie
<cristian_c> gian__: e per fwvore, se chiedi supporto in questo canaòe
<cristian_c> vedi do seguire consigli e indicazioni
<cristian_c> piuttosto che andare per i fatti tuoi
<cristian_c> altrimenti perdiamo tempo enttambi
<cristian_c> *entrambi
<gian__> va bene, grazie
<ligomat> salve, ho un asus x556u con ubuntu 16.04 lts. Ho un problema per quanto riguarda la unity. fino a ieri funzionava tutto alla perfezione. In pratica se ho ad esempio 2 cartelle aperte potevo decidere quali delle due aprire dalla unity. Se clicco su di essa per accedere al multitasking l'interfaccia si riavvia chiudendo tutto. Qualcuno potrebbe aiuta
<ligomat> rmi a risolvere questo problema?
<glpiana> ligomat, prova resettare unity
<glpiana> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<ligomat> niente non va
<ligomat> sempre la stessa storia
<glpiana> ligomat, dopo il comando devi riavviare la sezione grafica
<ligomat> fatto, ho riavvito pure il pc ma niente
<glpiana> ligomat, se unity funziona male, installa un'altra interfaccia
<ligomat> mi trovo bene con la unity, fino a ieri funzionava
<ligomat> stamattina l'ho acceso e mi da questo bug
<glpiana> ligomat, se nella directory .cache vedi riferimenti a unity, cancellali e riavvia la sessione
<ligomat> apposto ho risolto. Era un problema di compiz
<ligomat> Grazie a tutti e scusate il disturbo
<glpiana> ligomat, quale problema di compiz per la precisione?
<ligomat> dalle impostazioni non so perchè c'era attiva la funzione "finestre in dissolvenza"
<ligomat> l'ho tolta e adesso funziona come prima
<glpiana> ok
<ligomat> ieri sera mi ha chiesto un aggiornamento. Evidentemente avrà fatto qualcosa che non doveva ahah
<Carlin0> ligomat, se inciucchi con gli aggiornamenti è perchè hai aggiunto ppa
<gian__>  ciao ho seguito la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu, la stampante finalmente è condivisa. Adesso vorrei condividere anche i file, ubuntu come server e win client
<nebur> ciao, ho un portatile asus x540s con ubuntu 16.04 ,non mi riconosce il jack audio, inserisco le cuffie e il suono esce sempre dalle casse pc, ho provato svariate soluzioni in rete, ma niente, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<helpmeaaa> Buonasera a tutti...devo installare flash player sul browser midori, e cercando su google ho letto che bisogna installare sudo nspluginwrapper
<helpmeaaa> tuttavia, provando ad installarla mi dice che non trova il pacchetto
<helpmeaaa> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<Infybofh> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubot-it> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in yakkety
<helpmeaaa> uhm quindi come posso risolvere il problema?
<Alw> Ciao, oggi ubuntu mi disattiva tutte le interfacce network e me le tiene disattivate, non posso connettermi per nullabal WiFi, sono da cellulare qui
<Alw> O
<fede_rico> raqgazzi scusate ho bisogno di un aiuto rapido
<cristian_c> !aiuto | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fede_rico> da novellino che sono non riesco ad installare Utorrent
<krabador> fede_rico, ...
<krabador> !chat | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> sorry
<krabador> eh.
<martolino> ciao ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere, posso chiedere aiuto a voi?
<Infybofh> !chiedi | martolino
<ubot-it> martolino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<martolino> ho provato ad installare wine su ubuntu 16.10 tramite terminale (premetto che sono alle prime armi...) ma è successo qualcosa per cui ora mi viene riportato che ci sono delle dipendenze irrisolte, ma seguendo le indicazioni non ne vengo a capo..che devo fare?
<Infybofh> martolino utilizza pastebin, copia e incolla su pastebin, e riportaci il risultato di apt-get -y install
<Infybofh> !pastebin | martolino
<ubot-it> martolino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwyYAB99OuK
<martolino> cosi?
<martolino> nessuno mi riesce ad aiutare?
<Infybofh> martolino fai un cat /etc/apt/source.list e pastalo su pastebin come prima
<martolino> scusa ma il comado che devo scrivere sul terminale è quello?
<Infybofh> martolino semplicemente scrive quello che contiene quel file "cat /etc/apt/source.list"
<Infybofh> togli le ""
<martolino> se scrivo quello mi dice file o directory non esistente
<Infybofh> martolino fai "ls /etc/apt/" sempre toglieno le " "
<martolino> sempre uguale
<Infybofh> martolino se sei in un sistema ubuntu la vedo difficile che non esista
<martolino> ti incollo quello che c'e scritto, di sicuro sbaglio qualcosa io
<Infybofh> martolino usa sempre pastebin
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKLXV6RnVS4
<Infybofh> martolino ehemmm... si hai fatto un errore. Tra cat e /etc/apt/source.list c'è uno spazio :) idem con il comando ls
<Infybofh> martolino rifai quei 2 comandi, utilizzando sempre pastebin
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN0rkVpPlFZ
<martolino> booooooh
<martolino> se scrivo solo cat /etc/apt/   mi dice che è una directoty
<Infybofh> martolino in 3 comandi hai rifatto 2 errori. Rifai solo "ls /etc/apt/" ma stavolta scrivi etc e non etc
<Infybofh> :)
<Infybofh> *ect
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1w2lKyJGim
<martolino> grazie per la pazienza
<Infybofh> martolino di niente. fai "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/Rghnw1GKGkptz
<Infybofh> martolino bene, il sources è a posto. ora fai "sudo apt-get remove wine1.9-amd64"
<Infybofh> e riferisci se il comando và a buon fine.
<martolino> il comando è partito
<martolino> ora sta lavorando
<Infybofh> martolino bene. Riferisci quando ha finito e se è andato a buon fine
<martolino> ok ha finisto, come faccio a sapere l'esito?
<Infybofh> pastebin :)
<martolino> ma ti incollo solo la fine o tutto?
<Infybofh> martolino tutto possibilmente
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hP1L7EKnzhG
<Infybofh> martolino vedo che hai qualche problema al sistema con installazioni non complete, ma il comando è andato a buon fine. Ora fai "sudo apt-get install wine-stable"
<Infybofh> martolino usa sempre pastebin alla fine di tutto
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQgW9wZ7LSR
<martolino> mi aiuti a risolvere tutto? io sono in alto mare
<Infybofh> martolino la strada è lunga e inpervia. Ora togliamo i poacchetti non puù necessari: "sudo apt autoremove"
<Infybofh> martolino comunque hai wine installato correttamente
<martolino> grazie mille
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOW81RNg8HB
<Infybofh> martolino molto bene. Ora fai "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer" e preghiamo che tutto vada bene
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOJ5EJm0mc3
<martolino> che devo fare
<Infybofh> martolino semplicemente premi INVIO (o ENTER se hai tastiera inglese)
<martolino> ma nn va niente se do invio
<Infybofh> martolino premi TAB (fà in modo che <OK> si illumini) e poi premi INVIO
<martolino> non riesco
<Infybofh> martolino prova a usare il mouse. Comunque sai qual'è il tasto TAB?
<martolino> ok ci sono riuscita...che caos
<martolino> l'orario non aiuta
<Infybofh> martolino bene. Avvisa quando finisce.
<martolino> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6Gw7WNy5iO
<Infybofh> martolino bene. Processi ultimati, problemi risolti, e hai wine installato. Serve altro?
<martolino> grazie mille non credo, magari qualche utile suggerimento di sopravvivenza?
<Infybofh> martolino affidati alle guide ufficiali. Molte guide ufficiose sono datate e quindi non molto funzionali con le ultime versioni. Questo canale è sempre aperto. Se ci sono persone connesse e chiedi, qualcuno ti risponderà su qualunque domanda.
<martolino> ancora mille grazie...farò così!! ciao
<Nikl> Buonasera , mi serve solo un consiglio riguardo le partizioni , dovrei installare in dual boot Win10 e ubuntu su un hardisk da 500 gb
<Infybofh> Nkil le partizioni come sono attualmente?
<Nkil> 4 partizioni
<Infybofh> Nkil e sono tutte occupate da win10?
<Nkil> esatto
<Nkil> Quindi ho intenzione di eliminare le 4 partizioni  (fa nulla per i dati)
<Nkil> e creare 1 da 60 gb in ntfs per windows , 1 in ext4 per linux + 1 gb linux swap e il resto in fat32 per i dati
<Infybofh> Nkil dipende tutto da "quanto" vuoi usare Win10. 60Gb solo per Win sono pochi. Appena installi qualcosa sei full. Se hai 500GB io partizionerei così: 150Gb per Win10, 100GB per linux, 2GB swap, e tutto il resto per dati
<Nkil> ok
<Infybofh> anzi, a win pure qualcosa in più se intendi utilizzarlo parecchio, anche 200GB
<Nkil> quindi 200 win10 e linux 100?
<Infybofh> a ubuntu non servono molti giga. La mia / è di soli 30GB, e sono pieno solo al 12%
<Nkil> Chiaro , una domanda da noob
<Infybofh> ma nel tuo caso almeno 50/80GB direi che sono necessari per ubuntu.
<Nkil> Nel resto vengono installati programmi?
<krabador> Nkil, letta la documentazione di gparted ?
<Infybofh> Nkil dipende da che programmi installi. E da quanti dai hai. Se uvi poche applicazioni, fai le partizioni intermedia, e butti tutto sulla partizione dati. Se hai molti programmi e pochi dati fai viceversa.
<krabador> Nkil, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> !gparted | Nkil
<ubot-it> Nkil: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Nkil> Grazie mille
<krabador> se hai da 4gb in su di ram, e non hai intenzione di usare l'ibernazione, puoi anche evitare la swap
<Nkil> Ok , la sopensione penso di utilizzarla ed ho 4gb di ram
<krabador> sospensione != ibernazione
<krabador> ibernazione che puoi anche ottenere con la creazione e configurazione di uno swapfile, in un secondo momento
<krabador> fat32 se puoi evitare, ti fai un favore,
<Nkil> Chiaro tranne riguardo il fat32
<krabador> fidati ;)
<Nkil> Mi fido ma non ho capito , ti riferisci per i dati in fat32?
<krabador> fai capire a me, perchè vuoi proprio fat32
<Nkil> Perché credevo fosse il formato usato per i dati nelle partizioni
<krabador> è obsoleto, piu' lento di ntfs, e con limitazioni.
<Nkil> Ah , quindi quale formato dovrei usare?
<krabador> lo trovi nelle pendrive, per farle vedere in tutti i pc della storia. In un hd attualmente è darsi una coltellata
<Nkil> Capito
<krabador> per accedere sia da win che da linux, ntfs.
<Nkil> Chiaro quindi alla fine le partizioni che dovrò fare sono 2 con la swap
<Nkil> 3*
<krabador> se a win vuoi fare 2 partizioni, win + dati, e vuoi fare la swap, sei a 4
<Nkil> Leggendo il manuale gparted
<Nkil> la partizione boot
<krabador> Nkil, linux avrebbe vari scenari di partizionamento
<krabador> per gli usi piu' svariati
<krabador> nella partizone  /  , che sarebbe quella che fai per ubuntu, hai anche boot
<Nkil> Capito quindi non la devo fare apparte
<Nkil> a parte*
<krabador> no, tranquillo
<krabador> quantomeno, matura l'esigenza di doverne avere bisogno :D
<Nkil> Partizione primaria ? Sono le due partizioni windows e linux no?
<krabador> tutte quelle che farai lo saranno
<krabador> Nkil, la guida del wiki di prima ti fa diversi esempi
<krabador> dagli un'occhiata.
<Nkil> Oh , scusami non avevo guardato l'ultimo link
<krabador> figurati
<Nkil> Nel mio caso non ho bisogno di una partizione estesa
<Nkil> Vabbo quindi 200 windows ntfs  , 100 linux  ext4 + swap 1 gb e il resto dati in ntfs
<Nkil> Grazie di nuovo!
<krabador> Nkil, tienila in considerazione
<krabador> ci metti dentro linux + swap
<krabador> e dentro ne puoi creare altre
<Nkil> si altre partizioni logiche
<krabador> l'estesa
<Nkil> si nel estesa posso creare altre partizioni al interno
<Nkil> Non so dimmi tu
<Nkil> se crearla o meno
<krabador> beh, allora, se fai 4 primarie, poi ti fermi li
<krabador> con disco con tabella mbr, non puoi aggiungerne altre
<krabador> se di queste , una è una partizione estesa, abbatti questo numero di partizioni massime, e ti predisponi in futuro di poter aggiungere partizioni per altri esperimenti
<krabador> se hai deciso che la struttura del tuo pc, rimane quella, puoi fare 4 primarie ed amen
<Nkil> bhe allora conviene farla estesa
<krabador> puoi fare 2 primarie ntfs win + dati, 1 estesa con dentro ubuntu + swap ; 4 primarie win + dati + ubuntu + swap
<krabador> o in altri modi ancora.
<krabador> quello che fa la differenza, è quello che pensi tu
<krabador> sulla prospettiva di questo disco.
<Nkil> Per me è indifferente , per ora lo scopo mio è quello di avere in dual boot win e ubu
<krabador> Nkil, se non hai intenzione di fare troppe prove, puoi fare 4 primarie, e riutilizzare quelle esistenti
<krabador> entrambe le soluzioni sono valide.
<krabador> *e riutilizzare quelle esistenti in futuro
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-11
<Nkil> vada per le 4 primarie così non mi impappino
<krabador> :D
<Nkil> Notte e grazie di nuovo krabador! Scusami per il bombardamento di domande
<krabador> fa la swap completamente in fondo al disco, nel caso di gparted tutta a destra.
<Nkil> ok
<krabador> Nkil, tranquillo, procedi con calma. Nel momento in cui hai deciso di rifarti il disco da capo, puoi sempre correggere
<Nkil> Afferrato , notte se ci sono dei problemi ripasso che siete la mia ancora di salvezza
<krabador> in bocca al lupo :D
<Laqui65> Salve, sono qui perchè qualche giorno fa ho cercato di aggiornare ubuntu dalla versione 16.04 alla  16.10;
<Laqui65> qualcosa però è andato storto: "errore interno"; ho formattato ed installato la versione 15.04 perchè è la più recente in mio possesso su dvd.....
<Laqui65> il bello è che dallo scorso anno i dvd che masterizzo da file immagine scaricato non funzionano più. ho notato che mancano i file di autoran e relativo eseguibile, sia dal dvd masterizzato. sia dal file immagine....perciò non riesco ad avere una versione recente su dvd
<Laqui65> se possibile vorrei capire perchè non riesco più a masterizzare dvd funzionanti e poi vorrei capire se esiste una strada alternativa
<Laqui65> .........per risolvere il problema: la versione che ho installato è vecchiotta e non vorrei andare incontro ad ulteriori problemi. grazie
<Laqui65> dimenticavo: ovviamente non mi è permesso aggiornare dalla versione 15.10 all 16.04, altrimenti avrei già risolto1
<gioiamarco1> ciao a tutti, ieri ho formattato il pc e poi installato il cdlive di ubuntu 16.10 sperando di risolvere vari problemi che avevo, ho seguito il consiglio di molti di voi, ma purtroppo appena accendo il pc e apro qualcosa mi appare una schermata di questo tipo http://prntscr.com/d5uk94
<gioiamarco1> al che devo riavviare ma dopo poco il problema si ripete
<gioiamarco1> secondo voi il mio è un problema di scheda video?
<gioiamarco1> prima dei vari aggiornamenti di versione non mi era mai apparse una schermata cosi
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, che scheda video hai?
<gioiamarco1> un momento che guardo
<gioiamarco1> in impostazioni di sistema sono andato in dettagli e alla voce grafica dice: gallium 0.4 on NV4C
<gioiamarco1> è questa la scheda video? scusa l'ignoranza
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: se sapri un terminale e digiti lspci | grep VGA e ci copi la linea vediamo meglio
<gioiamarco1> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [Geforce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)  scusate se ho copiato cosi la risposta ma sono su un altro pc
<ExPBoy> ok quindi una nvidia
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, hai installato dei driver porposti dal sistema?
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: sempre nel terminale digita sudo dpkg -l nvidia-*
<ExPBoy> ti chiederà òa password digitala anche se non la vedi
<gioiamarco1> ok provo ad entrare in chat con il pc incriminato cosi faccio prima a darvi le risposte
<ExPBoy> già
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: ma allora funziona?
<gioiamarco1> si funziona ma si puo bloccare da un momento all'altro
<gioiamarco1> mi riscrivi il comando per favore
<ExPBoy> proseguiamo vediamo che succede
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: sempre nel terminale digita sudo dpkg -l nvidia-*
<gioiamarco1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23460200/
<ExPBoy> eh dovresti andare in synaptic e vedere sui driver video che driver ti propone a mio parere il 304 dovrebbe andare
<gioiamarco1> ok provo
<gioiamarco1> è gestore pacchetti?
<ExPBoy> si
<gioiamarco1> ecco come ti dicevo si è bloccato di nuovo e ora sono dall'altro pc
<gioiamarco1> appena posso vado in gestore pacchetti
<ExPBoy> ok io non so se sarò presente ma tu chiedi qualcuno ti darà aiuto
<gioiamarco1> ok grazie cmq ora mi si è di nuovo piantato, nalla dash dovrei trovare gestore pacchetti corretto?
<gioiamarco1> ok ecco la pagina dei driver richesta spero si veda  http://prntscr.com/d5v724
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: seleziona il primo driver e prova
<gioiamarco1> ok provo
<gioiamarco1> clicco applica modifiche o ripristina?
<ExPBoy> applica
<gioiamarco1> ExPBoy fatto adesso vedo se mi si ripresenta il problema o devo fare altre azioni?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, sicuro devi riavviare per far sì che usi il modulo selezionato
<gioiamarco1> ok
<gioiamarco1> ci risiamo ora dopo riavvio al login digito password ma non mi apre il desktop e mi riporta alla pagina di login
<gioiamarco1> mi stanno cedendo i nervi
<gioiamarco1> immagino che il modulo selezionato non sia quello giusto
<gioiamarco1> che faccio ora?
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: per caso hai installato o rimosso qualcosa ultimamente?
<gioiamarco1> ieri ho formattato tutto e installato ubuntu16.10
<gioiamarco1> avevo due partizioni una con ubuntu e una con xp, ora ho deciso di tenere solo ubuntu e basta
<Carlin0> cattiva idea
<Rebarbaro> ciao siccome vorrei  installare win 10  su un hd esterno  dove c'era  ubuntu , non lo vede  nell'installazione
<gioiamarco1> e non ho ancora installato o rimosso nulla
<Carlin0> !windows | Rebarbaro
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<gioiamarco1> Carlin0 cattiva idea era riferito a me?
<Rebarbaro> Carlin0:  non voglio  aiuto  su windows   vorrei  sapere  come  formattare  l'hard disk in linux
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, si riguardo al fatto di levare win
<gioiamarco1> ma non lo usavo mai
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro, avvia una live e usa gparted
<gioiamarco1> ora cosa mi consigliate di fare per poter accedere e usare ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: come hai installato ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> hai detto che hai formattato tutto quindi hai eliminato anche windows
<gioiamarco1> con il cd live scaricandolo da questo sito
<gioiamarco1> si esatto
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: intendevo con che opzioni
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, fammi capire coi driver che hai installato non va ?
<gioiamarco1> no non si apre, dopo aver digitato la passwrd e dato invio, diventa nero lo schermo per qualche secondo e poi riappare la pagina di login
<gioiamarco1> prima almeno entravo, anche se poi si bloccava dopo poco con schermata a righe oblique
<ExPBoy> QUESTO NON HA NESSUNA ATTINENZA CON I DRIVER VIDEO
<ExPBoy> scuate il maiuscolo
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, se ho ben capito la tua scheda video non è + supportata dai driver proprietari
<Carlin0> poi boh fate vobis
<gioiamarco1> ok e come risolvo?
<ExPBoy> a questo punto opterei per un ripristino
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, prima di installarli accedevi ?
<ExPBoy> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gioiamarco1> carlin0 si prima accedevo come ho gia scritto
<ExPBoy> ora devo andare
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, avvia il pc in modalità ripristino scegli la shell di root e purghi i driver col comando → apt purge nvidia*
<gioiamarco1> poi ho spuntato la prima opzione invece della seconda, ho riavviato e adesso non entro piu
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, quella scheda video non è + supportata dai driver proprietari
<gioiamarco1> come avvio in modalita ripristino se non ho piu grub dove scegliere?
<Carlin0> ce l'hai il grub , se non appare premi shift all'avvio
<Carlin0> ripetutamente
<gioiamarco1> non ho il grub perchè ora ho solo ubuntu e parte subito senza aprire il grub
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, ...
<Carlin0> leggi
<Carlin0> ce l'hai il grub , se non appare premi shift all'avvio
<gioiamarco1> si ok scusami ma non so quale sia il tasto shift
<Carlin0> quello che tieni premuto per fare il maiuscolo
<gioiamarco1> sono tordo
<gioiamarco1> provo
<Carlin0> con la freccetta  verso l'alto
<Rebarbaro> Carlin0:  come  cancello tutto?
<Rebarbaro> con gparted
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro, selezioni la partizione la elimini e la ricrei
<Carlin0> !chat | Rebarbaro
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rebarbaro> ce ne sono tre   devo cliccare su smonta?
<Carlin0> !chat | Rebarbaro
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro, formattare un disco esterno per installarci win non ha nulla a che fare col supporto a ubuntu
<Rebarbaro> questo  lo so   voglio solo aiuto a formattarlo e basta
<gioiamarco1> sono nel grub come faccio ad avviare in modalita ripristino
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, scegli la 2 opzione ...
<Carlin0> avanzate ...
<gioiamarco1> seconda opzione intendi recovery mode?
<Carlin0> si
<gioiamarco1> ok sono nella shell di root ho dato il comando
<gioiamarco1> ti mando foto?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> hai dato apt purge nvidia*
<gioiamarco1> si
<Carlin0> ha fatto o da errori ?
<gioiamarco1> si alla fina dependency failed ecc ecc
<gioiamarco1> e dependency failed for swap
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare col comando reboot
<gioiamarco1> riavviato e il problema rimane
<gioiamarco1> se il problema è la scheda video non più supportata che faccio la devo cambiare? o si riesce a risolvere in altro modo?
<Carlin0> per il momento prova il ripristino magari
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gioiamarco1> ok lo farò ma ho seri dubbi visto che il ripristino l'ho fatto la settimana scorsa prima di formattare tutto, cmq ci provo
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: con hardware datato si hanno questi problemi in qyanto la compatibilità finisce
<Carlin0> boh gioiamarco1 se non hai dati da salvare puoi anche reinstallare
<gioiamarco1> ho tutti i dati su hard disk esterno visto che ho formattato ieri, meglio formattare o ripristinare?
<gioiamarco1> ExPBoy non è possibile mettere una scheda video nuova?
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: non so se ti convenga spendere soldi per una scheda su una macchina datata
<ExPBoy> oggi cambi la scheda e magari domani hai problemi con altro
<ExPBoy> io ti consiglierei di provare prima di installare
<ExPBoy> e solo se tutto va bene installi altrimenti torni alla versione dove ti funzionava tutto
<ExPBoy> (non avrai l'ultima versione ma se tutto funziona ...)
<gioiamarco1> ok capisco...io con la 14.04 andavo bene e non ho mai avuto problemi di scheda video
<gioiamarco1> ma ora posso tornare alla 14.04?
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, reinstalla quella
<ExPBoy> si scarichi la iso del 14.04 e fai una nuova installazione
<gioiamarco1> ok ragazzi provo a fare cosi...grazie davvero per il supporto...senza di voi sono perso
<gioiamarco1> vi terrò aggiornati sulla mia odissea...ciao a tutti
<giuliano> buonasera a tutti
<giuliano> dovrei installare un programma faile tar.gz sono riuscito a scompattarlo da terminale , ma non c'è un file configure ne read me o varie come posso fare per installarlo?
<Infybofh> giuliano ti consiglierei di chiedere direttamernte agli sviluppatori di quel programma.
<giuliano> e come faccio a contattarli
<Infybofh> giuliano che programma è? come si chiama?
<akis24> giuliano: vuoi che li chiamiamo noi ?
<akis24> !chat | giuliano
<ubot-it> giuliano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuliano> no nn voglio che li chiamate voi
<giuliano> il programma è bitcoin core
<akis24> giuliano: non chiedere in supporto risoluzione a problemi che non riguardano il sistema ubuntu visto che tra le altre cose si parla sicuramente di un programma non presente nei repo ufficiali se vuoi continuare passa in chat
<giuliano> ok
<giuliano> scusate lìintrusione
<giuliano> ciao a tutti
<akis24> arrivederci giuliano
<nebur> ciao, scusate, la cartella .cache nella home di ubuntu si può cancellare periodicamente?
<krabador> si
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit | nebur
<ubot-it> nebur: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (yakkety), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<nebur> ok grazie
<nebur> si possono eliminare altre cartelle periodicamente in modo che lo spazio sul pc non si esaurisca?
<cristian_c> nebur: se non fai schifezze, dovrebbe volerci molto tempo
<cristian_c> per avere problemi del genere
<cristian_c> nebur: in ogni caso sconsiglio fortemente bleachbit, può fare danni
<cristian_c> nebur: meglio eseguire le operazioni di pulizia da terminale
<nebur> ok grazie
<tick> ciao ragazzi, sono abbastanza inesperto, il mio obiettivo è vedere il contenuto del mio hard disk connesso alla porta usb del router. Su windows sono riuscito su lubuntu non riesco. grazie
<krabador> su windows come fai?
<tick> da esegui do l'indirizzo ip del router ovvero 192.168.1.1
<ufizzotti> salve ho una domanda da fare
<krabador> tick, e su lubuntu (quale?) col browser (quale?) se fai la stessa cosa (sicuro di fare la stessa cosa? ) cosa succede ?
<krabador> !ciao | ufizzotti
<ubot-it> ufizzotti: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ufizzotti> io ora ho ubuntu 16.02 e volevo passare a deepin ho scaricato il file iso e volevo metterlo su una chiavetta con che programma posso farlo ( mi serve per farlo partire da pannello boot)
<tick> lubuntu 16.04, uso mozilla.... non accedo da browser su windows ma usando esegui...
<krabador> tick, ... e se metti questo indirizzo nel browser?
<Carlin0> ufizzotti, premesso che ubuntu 16.02 non esiste cosa sarebbe deepin ???
<tick> entro nel router
<ufizzotti> deepin e un sistema operativo su base linux e scusami ho ubuntu 16.04
<krabador>  ufizzotti consulta la documentazione della distro di cui vuoi fare la pendrive
<Carlin0> ufizzotti, qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu
<krabador> ufizzotti, per sapere la procedura piu' indicata. Iso e software non sono tutti uguali, e non sono intercambiabili
<krabador> tick, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> tick, sudo dpkg -l | grep samba | pastebinit
<ufizzotti> come da windows ho dovuto usare un programma per masterizzare il file iso di ubuntu per poi farlo partire dal bios volevo sapere quale programma dovevo usare su ubuntu dato che ho provato a cercare ma non trovo programmi che mi lascino masterizzare file iso da ubuntu su chiavetta
<krabador> ufizzotti, ehm
<krabador> <krabador>  ufizzotti consulta la documentazione della distro di cui vuoi fare la pendrive
<krabador> le iso non sono tutte uguali.
<ufizzotti> ce' un problemino... il sito e tutto in cinese e anche i blog che ne parlano
<ufizzotti> e io cercavo solo un programma che permettesse di masterizzare file iso
<krabador> ufizzotti, c'è un problemino
<tick> cosa devo fare una volta giunto alla pagina internet che mi hai indicato?
<ufizzotti> si scusa la calligrafia
<krabador> non capisci che le iso non funzionano con tutti i programmi , che hanno differenti procedure per fare la pendrive
<krabador> non ti si puo' consigliare un programma, per una iso di cui con tutto il rispetto , non ci occupiamo
<ufizzotti> ah scusa la mia ignoranza...
<krabador> tick, incolla qui questo link
<ufizzotti> grazie per il tuo aiuto
<tick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462432/
<krabador> ufizzotti, e una pendrive, non si masterizza
<krabador> ufizzotti, quelli sono i dvd
<krabador> tick, sudo dpkg -l | grep pyneighborhood | pastebinit
<ufizzotti> scusa la domanda stupida quindi se io volessi fare questa cosa con una chiavetta cosa dovrei fare? formattarla e mettere il file e basta?
<krabador> no
<krabador> usare un software , che pero' funzioni con la iso in questione.
<ufizzotti> se puoi... hai voglia di dirmi qualche software che mi permetta di fare questa cosa
<tick> dice che si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<krabador> tick, sudo apt-get install pyneighborhood
<tick> ok finito
<krabador> fa partire questo software
<tick> ok ci sono
<tick> che devo fare?
<tick> ok ho capito come funziona... ho fatto partire la ricerca ma probabilmente si è inchiodato...o è normale che ci metta molto
<krabador> tick, dpkg -l | grep cifs | pastebinit
<tick> sudo apt install ii
<tick> sudo apt install ii
<tick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462563/
<tick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462563/
<tick> scusate ragazzi ho sbagliato... comunque il link è quello
<krabador> tick, apri un secondo il file manager
<tick> ok
<krabador> tick, metti smb://192.168.1.1 , nella barra degli indirizzi, premi invio
<tick> grandissimo c'è... ora ogni volta che l'hard disk è attaccato al router sarà presente nelle cartelle (per intenderci quelle a sinistra ovvero scrivania, scaricati...) o no?
<krabador> probabilmente al riavvio non ce lo ritrovi, non ho provato con pcmanfm, di lubuntu
<krabador> al riavvio, se stacchi l'hd dal router nel frattempo
<tick> ah accidenti... mi basta scrivere l'indirizzo?
<krabador> si
<krabador> smb://192.168.1.1
<tick> ok. ciao e grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<chiara_95> Buonasera, avrei un problema. Qualche settimana fa si è danneggiata la scheda madre del mio computer; da quando l'ho portato a riparare non riesco più ad accedere alla partizione di ubuntu. Da windows riesco a vedere che c'è la partizione, ma risulta libera al 100%. E' possibile che si sia danneggiata soltanto la partizione di Ubuntu, mentre Window
<chiara_95> s funziona perfettamente? Ho perso tutti i dati che avevo su Ubuntu o c'è un modo per ripristinare la mia partizione e recuperare qualcosa? Grazie per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> chiara_95, dovresti provare ad avviare un live cd e vedere se ci sono ancora i tuoi dati
<chiara_95> grazie mille
<chiara_95> l'ho gia fatto  e ho visto che dei datii ci  sono
<chiara_95> ora sono dalla live ma non so  come ripristinare la mia vecchiia partizione
<Carlin0> !ripristino | chiara_95
<ubot-it> chiara_95: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<chiara_95> grazie mille!!!
<chiara_95> ora ci provo buona serata
<Chiara95> Buona sera scusate sono ancora io
<Chiara95> ho seguito la procedura di ripristino che mi avete linkato ma l'opzione aggiorna ubuntu 15 a ubuntu 16 non risulta disponibile, posso soltanto scegliere di eliminare ubuntu 15 con tutti i file e i programmi installati
<krabador> scegli "altro", seleziona la root a mano, assicurandoti che NON SIA SPUNTATA la casella di formattazione
<krabador> ma non lo saprà mai.
<Carlin0> tonna tonna
<f843d0> Chiara95: come già indicato, se accedi ai tuoi dati dalla live, perchè non operarne una copia?
<f843d0> Chiara95: a quel punto puoi sperimentare con il ripristino o alla peggio procedere con una installazione ex-novo
<krabador> Chiara95 scegli "altro", seleziona la root a mano, assicurandoti che NON SIA SPUNTATA la casella di formattazione
<Chiara95> krabador:  no lo saprò invece perche ero sempre io con un pc di un'amica
<krabador> ah, eccola ;)
<Chiara95> :)
<Chiara95> dopo aver selezionato la root devo fare ripristina o installa?
<krabador> c'è una casella in basso a destra "avanti"
<krabador> quella.
<Chiara95> c'è soltanto ripristina o installa
<krabador> ehm...
<krabador> scegli "altro", seleziona la root a mano...
<krabador> in quel menu hai le partizioni
<Chiara95> adesso sono nel menu con le partizioni
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=situazione_finale.png
<krabador> vai in basso a destra, su "installa"
<krabador> dopo aver selezionato la partizione di root, tramite questa    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mount_root.png
<krabador> che hai cliccando su "modifica" una volta selezionata la partizione giusta
<Chiara95> ora faccio installa, non ripristina"?
<krabador> quel "ripristina" non c'entra niente con il ripristino di sistema.
<Chiara95> mi dice:non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<krabador> perchè non hai fatto niente di quanto detto
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> seleziona la root del sistema da ripristinare
<krabador> clicca su modifica
<krabador> fa come in immagine
<krabador> clicca su avanti
<krabador> *installa
<Chiara95> appunto, facendo così mi da quel messaggio
<Chiara95> sono stupida
<Chiara95> l'ho rifatto e ora viene
<Chiara95> non so cosa avevo sbagliato
<krabador> hai creduto di aver selezionato, ma non avevi selezionato.
<krabador> non sono mai troppi i controlli
<krabador> della casella di formattazione ;)
<Chiara95> mi sta dicendo "copia dei files in corso" quindi probabilmente sto riuscendo a recuperare tutto :D
<Chiara95> che bello sono troppo contenta
<Chiara95> grazie
<Chiara95> grazie krabador
<krabador> de nada, enjoy
<Chiara95> sono in compagnia di una tua ammiratriv
<Chiara95> .à
<Chiara95> che bellooi
<Chiara95> grazie ancora ho recuperato tutto
<Chiara95> buona serata <3
<paoloo> ciaoù
<paoloo> ho un acer travelmate 2700 con 500 mb di ram
<paoloo> posso installare ubuntu?
<paoloo> quale versione?
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-12
<Giorgio95> Ciao!
<Giorgio95> Provando a installare ubuntu non risco a far installare grub
<Giorgio95> allorche ho provato un programma, boot repair, e ho seguito le istruzioni
<Giorgio95> quando ho immesso il comando che mi diceva di incollare sul terminal
<Giorgio95> il terminal mi ha dato errore codice 1
<Giorgio95> per la precisione
<Giorgio95> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Giorgio95> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Giorgio95> come posso procedere_
<akis24> Giorgio95: di solito grub viene installato in automatico sul mbr del disco primario
<akis24> Giorgio95: hai bios efi sul pc in questione ? altri istemi operativi ?
<akis24> s*
<Giorgio95> si ho un sistema basato su bios, mentre ubuntu mi parte solo attivando uefi
<ExPBoy> e perxhè dici che non installa grub?
<ExPBoy> no aspetta se hai bios non puoi usare efi
<Giorgio95> perche non lo installa quando procedo con l installazione.. ma non mi parte dall usb se non gli attivo il supporto uefi dal bios
<akis24> Giorgio95: hai usato disco o cosa per installare ?
<Giorgio95> chiave usb
<Giorgio95> attualmente sono su ubuntu pero in versione prova
<akis24> fatta con che programma la usb Giorgio95  ?
<Giorgio95> rufus
<akis24> Giorgio95: e il grub in fase di installazione dove lo hai messo ?
<Giorgio95> ho lasciato tutto in automatico
<akis24> Giorgio95: male.. se hai uefi attivo grub deve essere destinato sulla partizione efi
<Giorgio95> e come faccio a farlo
<akis24> Giorgio95: prova a usare l'opzione di riparazione automatica di bootrepair  e vedi se riesce a sistemare
<Giorgio95> si e in pratica a un certo punto, quando devo copiare i comandi sul terminal
<Giorgio95> il terminal mi risponde cosi
<Giorgio95> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Giorgio95> e non mi fa andare avanti dal grub repair dicendo che grub e  ancora presente (?)
<Giorgio95> inoltre guardando le mie partizioni nessuna e di tipo efi
<Giorgio95> potrebbe funzionare creare una partizione efi usando dello spazio libero del disco?
<akis24> Giorgio95: hai usato tutto il disco oppure hai un dual boot  winz - ubuntu ?
<Giorgio95> ho una dual boot
<Giorgio95> anche se credo che disinstallero windows
<Giorgio95> ma non essendone convinto prima voglio fare la dual boot e poi eventualmente cancellare windows
<Giorgio95> ho appena creato una partizione efi
<Giorgio95> provo ad installare qui il bootloader?
<akis24> Giorgio95:  prova e non eliminare winz per adesso
<akis24> Giorgio95:  e per installare con uefi segui questa
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Giorgio95> ecco, ho installato ubuntu nella penna in modo che supporti i gpt
<Giorgio95> non gli mbr
<Giorgio95> magari e questo che devo rifare?
<akis24> hai disco gpt ?
<Giorgio95> sto controllando, comunque il mio pc si basa su bios, anche se uefi lo posso attivare dal bios
<akis24> Giorgio95: se installi con bios si installa in un modo con efi in altro che versione di winz hai su quel pc ?
<Giorgio95> windows 10, ma inizialmente windws 7
<Giorgio95> ma il fatto e che per accedere all interfaccia di ubuntu devo attivare uefi dalla bios
<Giorgio95> che normalmente e disattivato nel mio pc
<akis24> Giorgio95: sudo fdisk -l da terminale  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23464901/
<akis24> Giorgio95: hai disco normale e non gpt ma hai qualche problema come segnala il comando che hai dato
<akis24> giuliano: apri il terminale e poi sudo apt update e metti su paste tutto
<akis24> !paste | giuliano
<ubot-it> giuliano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23464913/
<akis24> Giorgio95:  il comando prima era per giuliano che è uscito ..
<Giorgio95> ah non ci avevo fatto caso
<akis24> Giorgio95: posta uno screen con gparted aperto
<akis24> !image | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giorgio95> http://imgur.com/a/ck0lT
<akis24> Giorgio95: /dev/sda1 è la partizione di boot
<akis24> vabe'
<Nkil> Buongiorno , ho installato  in dual boot Windows 10 e Ubuntu 16.10 ma all'avvio parte Windows 10 senza farmi scegliere
<akis24> Nkil: prova a disattivare uefi dal bios e fastboot e poi riprova
<Nkil> Ho legacy
<akis24> Nkil: anche fastboot disattivato ?
<akis24> !uefi | Nkil
<ubot-it> Nkil: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nkil> ok avevo il fastboot attivato
<Nkil> Ora riavvio e vediamo
<Nkill> Non è cambiato nulla
<Nkill> dopo aver disattivato il fastboot
<akis24> Nkill: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair  usa questo
<akis24> Nkill: su bios uefi e winz 10  grub deve andare nella partizione adatta .. non su sda come di solito usa bootrepair per sistemare
<giorgia> buondì, chi potrebbe aiutarmi a sistemare lo scanner
<Nkill> Capito
<akis24> giorgia: esponi con dettagli il problema
<giorgia> ok
<giorgia> ho un epson xp-102 regalata ai miei alunni
<giorgia> scanner-stampante
<giorgia> ho provato da cups
<giorgia> la rileva ma risulta inattiva
<giorgia> ci sto impazzendo
<akis24> giorgia:  installato i driver  ?
<giorgia> no
<giorgia> da cups servirebbero?
<akis24> giorgia: se viene vista e aggiunta di solito dovrebbe andare ma se ci sono problemi si usano i driver del produttore
<giorgia> ok
<giorgia> provo a cercarli
<giorgia> grazie
<akis24> giorgia:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=616063 dai un occhiata qui
<akis24> di nulla
<giorgia> ho scaricato file .deb
<giorgia> adesso come lo eseguo??
<akis24> giorgia: se ci clicchi col destro del mouse si apre una finestra usa la voce gdebi per installarlo
<giorgia> ok provo
<giorgia> ho installato gdebi
<akis24> giorgia: bene ora usalo come detto prima
<akis24> giorgia: comunque i file dovrebbero essere almeno due .. uno per lo scanner e uno per la stampante
<giorgia> se vado con tasto destro non esce apri con gdebi e non compare neanche in altre applicazioni....riprovo
<giorgia> trovo solo monta archivi e gestore archivi
<akis24> giorgia:  prova a chiudere la sessione o riavviare e poi lo troverai di sicuro
<giorgia> giusto...
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<giorgia> grazie ancora,siete preziosi.i miei alunni ringraziano tutti :)
<akis24> ci rendiamo utili se possiamo  grazie a voi
<nadia> salve
<dudu> ho scaricato la iso per xubuntu, ma il computer dal boot CD non me lo prende..
<f843d0> !iso | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<f843d0> !installazione | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dudu> ho una vecchia versione di xubuntu caricata su cd con un programma apposito anni fa, ora non mi ricordo quale era, e quella versione si la carica..
<dudu> ma in quella versione xubuntu 14.10 in computer non si connette a internet
<dudu> è tanto che provo a trovare una soluzione, ma non ci riesco
<dudu> @ubot.it ho già provato i le pagine che mi hai consigliato
<dudu> penso che il mio computer non può leggere la ISO di xubuntu 16.10 ma occorre che io lo masterizzi in un altro modo
<Carlin0> dudu, se non masterizzi secondo la guida non partirà mai
<dudu> Carlin0 le istruzioni sono queste : Windows 8
<dudu> Inserire il disco da scrivere nel masterizzatore, fare clic con il Pulsante destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Masterizza immagine disco.
<dudu> ho masterizzato usando un PC con windows 10, ma il computer destinatario del CD è un vecchio computer dove avevo Windows vista
<dudu> sul vecchio computer ho messo anche in esso windows 10 e gira abbastanza bene, ma mi picace xubuntu perchè l'ho già su un vecchio computer ed è molto stabile, volevo metterlo defintivamente anche su questo PC, ora si installa ma non va internet, sto provando con una versione più recente ma non mi riconosce la ISO dal BOOT
<dudu> dai vi ringrazio comuque, vedo di trovare altre soluzioni sul web
<dudu> devo usare forse InfraRecorder per masterizzare la iso di xubuntu 16.10 ? ho voi mi consigliate altre vie?
<dudu> ho provo con questo sistema.
<cristian_c> !iso | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<f843d0> dudu: c'è anche la remota possibilità che la versione che hai scaricato sia corrotta. Al fine...
<f843d0> !md5 | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<f843d0> !md5sum | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<dudu> adesso provo con InfraRecorder  ... prima avevo solo masterizzato la ISO direttamete dul CD
<dudu> ma provo con questo programma... penso che poi dovrebbe andare bene
<Carlin0> dudu, ovviamente va anche impostato il boot da cd sul pc
<dudu> si si lo so
<Carlin0> non sempre è il cd / dvd il primo nella sequenza di boot
<Carlin0> ok
<dudu> si lo so...ma ti spiego .. ho la versione di xubuntu 14.10 che ho masterizzato anni fa che funziona... non mi ricordavo come avevo fatto a crere il cd
<krabador> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> così
<dudu> ma quella versione non mi fa connettere il computer a internet... quindi l'ho abbandonata da anni
<dudu> oggi volevo riprovare con la versione più aggiornata, per vedere se con questa riesco a navigare in internet
<Carlin0> dudu, la 14.10 è fuori supporto
<dudu> ok
<f843d0> dudu: altrimenti procedi con una USB storage mass, tramite...
<Carlin0> scarica la 14.04 o la 16.04 o la 16.10
<f843d0> usbwin | dudu
<f843d0> !usbwin | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<dudu> grazie, ma ho paura che la USB non me la prende...
<f843d0> dudu: se il PC non ha supporto a Boot da USB, la vedo dura che le versioni aggiornate risolvano in qualche modo i problemi di supporto hardware, anzi...
<krabador> tieni in considerazione che se 'sto pc  ha 15 anni , è normale
<krabador> e può essere normale che non vadano anche altre cose
<dudu> sto quindi in questo momento provando a fare in CD con il programma InfrareCorder..
<krabador> e può essere normale che ci siano problematiche fisiche di componenti
<krabador> !dettagli | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> susu , non essere timido
<dudu> il PC ho quasi 10 anni, ma con windows 10 gira, ma siccome ho un sito internet mi interessava usare anche linux xubuntu
<dudu> ok ho finito adesso in CD con la iso...adesso provo a vedere se me lo prende in boot
<Carlin0> dudu, l'hai masterizzato come immagine vero ?
<Carlin0> non come dati
<krabador> ha detto "infrarecorder"
<krabador> se solo dudu spiegasse...
<dudu> l'ho masterizzato con infraRecorder... la iso l'avevo già scaricata prima
<Carlin0> dudu, non ha molta importanza con cosa masterizzi ma come masterizzi
<dudu> ok ho messo in CD nel computer ed è uscita una sfilza di errori
<krabador> dudu: fa una bella foto
<krabador> !image | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e nel frattempo
<krabador> !dettagli | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<dudu> ok aspetta
<Carlin0> poi dudu se il pc ha + di 10 anni io direi che forse è meglio lubuntu e non xubuntu
<dudu> ok
<krabador> senza dettagli , l'è dura...
<dudu> quindi lascio stare xubuntu
<dudu> mi consigli direttamente lubuntu
<krabador> dudu: specifica i dettagli
<f843d0> dudu: puoi rispondere alle domande?
<krabador> o non stiamo parlando di niente
<dudu> per dare i dettagli mi serve tempo
<krabador> se non hai voglia, non fa niente
<krabador> torna semplicemente quando hai voglia .
<dudu> devo riavviare il vecchio computer con windows e darvi i dettagli
<dudu> detemi tempo
<dudu> ragazzi ho riavviato, e xubuntu sembra funzionare
<dudu> vediamo se con questa versione si connette a internet, incrocio le dita e spero di si
<dudu> per il momento lo metto in versione prova
<krabador> dudu: non è un blog
<krabador> segnala se hai problemi fornendone fonti
<dudu> no niente internet non va... penso sia un problema del mio computer...
<dudu> xubuntu funziona correttamente
<dudu> in che senso non è un blog?
<f843d0> dudu: facciamo a meno della telecronaca degli eventi, e per dare assistenza richiediamo invece informazioni precise, che ancora non ci sono state fornite
<dudu> per le info che mi richiedi... dimmi da terminale che comando devo dare
<krabador> dudu: ma , con tutto il rispetto , è tuo questo PC ?
<dudu> si
<krabador> e non sai com'è fatto ?
<dudu> ma non lo uso mai, ho 4 computer a casa
<Carlin0> dudu, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dudu> e un desktot acer
<Carlin0> dudu, metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<krabador> spetta
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> sudo lshw
<krabador> questo
<krabador> e metti in paste
<krabador> ...
<dudu> io sto chattando qui con un altro computer, non posso fare copia e incolla
<Carlin0> entra da quello allora
<f843d0> dudu: puoi copiare tranquillamente l'output tramite una USB storage mass
<krabador> o entri da quello, o in quello fai un file di testo che porti poi nel PC connesso
<krabador> dudu: non te la prendere, ma in assenza della possibilità di ricevere informazioni , è il caso che torni quando ce le hai , o c'è la possibilità di fornirne da parte tua
<rek> sul mio pc sta funzionando dnsmasq e ho configurato lo sharing della conjnessione internet correttamente...funziona sia con ip statici e ultimamente con dhcp visto che uso dnsmasq.  ho collegato la scheda di rete alla quale passo i pacchetti con iptables ad uno switch e lo switch ad un access point wifi.  se mi collego al wifi con un client non riesco ad andare fuori in internet e nemmeno a pingare la stessa rete dell'ap
<rek> che è quella della scheda di rete connessa allo switch... c'è qualcosa di sbagliato.
<dudu> dunque ho inserito il tuo comando
<krabador> dudu: prima di andare avanti , è chiaro quanto detto ?
<dudu> sono uscite tutte le informazioni...
<krabador> dudu: non
<krabador> dudu:
<krabador> dudu: è
<krabador> dudu: un
<krabador> dudu: blog
<dudu> non è chiaro per niente
<f843d0> dudu: e allora dicci esattamente cosa non è chiaro
<f843d0> !enter | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<krabador> devi fornire informazioni , non la tua considerazioni su esse o sugli eventi , come ti ho già detto, se non puoi , torna quando puoi
<dudu> ok
<f843d0> rek: se non colleghi ad access point wifi, ma invece colleghi direttamente il client allo switch, funziona?
<rek> si funziona perfettamente sia in dhcp lately con dnsmasq che con ip statici
<f843d0> rek: quindi, il gateway, è la tua scheda di rete che passa i pacchetti... invece, quando il client si collega all'AP, chi è il gateway? L'AP ha una route che instrada tutte le connessioni verso il gw che è la tua scheda di rete che offre la connessione?
<rek> f843d0, uhm quindi il gateway per i miei client wifi non è l'ip dell'ap bensì l'ip del nic che passa i pacchetti? non è il nic della scheda che riceve i pacchetti scusa?
<f843d0> rek: secondo me, i client, come gateway usano l'AP wifi. Cosa che puoi controllare con i ping. Arriverai fino all'AP wifi, ma poi non vedi "dall'altra parte", perchè sull'AP serve una regola di routing che punti alla scheda che offre internet
<rek> si esatto il gw dovrebbe essere la mia scheda di rete a cui vengono passati ipacchetti ma..nella pagina web del ap non posso configurare quello
<f843d0> rek: cerca bene se puoi impostare regole di routing, altrimenti è un AP non pensato per fare quello che ti serve
<rek> eh appunto ma secondo me non c'è la possibilità di pingare nemmeno fuori.. con quel dir 301 mi sa che non va
<Carlin0> di solito il gateway è il router eh , non la scheda di rete
<f843d0> Esatto
<f843d0> Ma, "hardware professionale" consente di sicuro di impostare eventuali regole di routing
<f843d0> Altrimenti, rek, tagli la testa al toro: compri un dongle da 10 euro, e ti fai il routing in casa sul computer che offre internet, esponendo il wifi tramite hostapd
<f843d0> Tanto sei già nella condizione che a computer spento la rete non va, e il router "è d'avanzo"
<dudu> @ubot-it ho in dati che mi chiedevi
<rek> f843d0, ho messo sto pc in camera perchè in realtà la scheda che riceve i pacchetti la collego alla powerline così mi sparo intenret in soffitta e li colloco l'ap così ho una buona copertura rispetto a mettere un dongle in camera mia....il tutto volevo farlo perchè se metto la powerline vicino al router dove ho la line telefonica va a finire che me la staccano... XD per ora mi accontento del cavo di rete in soffitta
<rek> altrimenti metto un altro pc in soffitta dove faccio quello che dicevo... un hotspot con un il laptop che mi porto su..
<dudu> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVRv5EmYwHW
<dudu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23465887/
<dudu> @ubot-it ho fatto come mi hai detto
<rek> f843d0, colpito in pieno è un ap da poco..puntavo a mettere un firmware diverso
<f843d0> rek: jawohl
<rek> f843d0, il mio ap non supporta firmware aftermarket credp
<dudu> ubot-it provo a scaricare lubuntu ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> !lubuntu | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<dudu> @ubot-it sei riuscito a visualizzare le informazioni che ho mandato?
<akis24> dudu: ubot-it è solo un bot  ..
<dudu> scusa .. non capisco di cosa state parlando, cosè un bot ?
<akis24> dudu: in parole semplici un sistema automatico di risposte a certi comandi ma chiedi in chat qui siamo sul canale di supporto
<dudu> ok.. ma infatti io ho bisogno di supporto tecnico
<dudu> mi consigiate la chat?
<akis24> ahh bene e la domanda quale sarebbe dudu ?
<dudu> xubuntu non si connette a internet
<akis24> dudu: immagino prima si connettesse .. in seguitoa cosa non si connette piu' ?
<f843d0> dudu: la scheda di rete è stata rilevata dal sistema
<f843d0> *-network
<f843d0> description: Ethernet interface
<f843d0> product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<f843d0> configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sis190 driverversion=1.4 duplex=full latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<akis24> dudu:  quindi ti hanno risposto gia'
<f843d0> Ricontrolla connessione e configurazioni dalla live. Prova a pingare il router per capire dove risiede il problema
<dudu> controllo connessione e configurazione , da dove?
<f843d0> dudu: hai detto di aver installato xubuntu su un altro computer. Come hai fatto li?
<f843d0> !chi | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<dudu> f843d0 ho creato un CD con la iso di xubuntu tamite un computer con windows
<cristian_c> dudu: per la connessione
<dudu> f843d0 poi ho installato con quel cd xubuntu sul PC vecchio da sistemare, xubuntu funziona, ma non si connette a internet..
<cristian_c> dudu: perché riesumare quel pc, se ne hai già quattro?
<f843d0> dudu: intendo dire, da quello che hai raccontato, dovresti già avere esperienze di connessione con xubuntu. O no?
<dudu> f843d0 non ho esperienze, avevo già provato anni fa, ma non sono mai riuscito a connetterlo a internet con xubuntu, mi pare avere tipo 6 anni fa usato kubuntu e andava
<f843d0> dudu: come ti connetti generalmente a questo router?
<f843d0> dudu: anche con sistemi operativi differenti, indica esattamente come fai. O se lo sai, rispondi direttamente: static o dhcp?
<dudu> f843d0 con il wi-fi con tutte le macchine, ma con questo vecchi computer tramite eternet, premetto che su questo vecchio computer c'è windows 10 e internet funziona, ma se lo riavvio con xubuntu non si collega a internet
<f843d0> 15:29:28< f843d0> dudu: anche con sistemi operativi differenti, indica esattamente come fai. O se lo sai, rispondi direttamente: static o dhcp?
<f843d0> dudu: come
<f843d0> dudu: diavolo
<f843d0> dudu: hai
<f843d0> dudu: collegato
<f843d0> dudu: win 10
<cristian_c> dudu: dove colleghi il cavo ethernet?
<dudu> f843d0 ad un modem ADSL con linea 7 mega della D-link... collegato con questo specifico vecchio computer acer tramite cavo eternet
<f843d0> dudu: e ha funzionato senza ulteriori interventi? Hai configurato a mano le maschere di connessione in win10?
<cristian_c> dudu: e in windows 10 fai operazioni particolari per connetterti al modem?
<cristian_c> *alla rete
<dudu> f843d0 tutte le macchine e smartphone funzionano in automatico, mi viene la prima volta che connetto una nuova macchina il nome della connessione e la password, dopo di chè tutto va in automatico
<f843d0> dudu: quello per il wifi. Su win10 cablato non credo proprio.
<cristian_c> dudu: dal pc con windows 10, via ethernet, si intenre
<cristian_c> d
<dudu> cristian_c è collegato da anni, ma credo che la prima volta mi abbia chiesto la password
<dudu> cristian_c con windows la connessione è automatica, fa da solo, mi chiede solo la password per accedere al modem
<cristian_c> dudu: password di cosa?
<cristian_c> dudu: quindi non è anche un router?
<dudu> cristian_c si è una router
<dudu> cristian_c è un router
<cristian_c> dudu: per accedere da browser alla configurazione del modem, non per stabilire la connessione da windows
<cristian_c> dudu: se la connessione è automatica, cosa ti mostra il network manager su xubuntu?
<dudu> cristian_c mi dice -server not found
<dudu> cristian_c Firefox can't find the server at start.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> dudu: penso che tu non sia concentrato
<cristian_c> dudu: ma hai capito la domanda?
<cristian_c> dudu: se la connessione è automatica, cosa ti mostra il network manager su xubuntu?
<dudu> cristian_c dove lo trovo e cos'è il network menager?
<cristian_c> dudu: l'applet de gestore di rete
<cristian_c> dudu: se hai usato ubuntu in passato su altri pc con il wiki, sicuramente sai a cosa mi riferisco
<cristian_c> !nm | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<dudu> cristian_c grazie, vado al link che mi hai mandato e me lo leggo
<cristian_c> dudu: che se avessi usato ubuntu con il wifi in passato, non sarebbe neanche necessario saperlo
<cristian_c> *chiederlo
<rek> aaaaaaaargh
<rek> beh funziona bene
<krabador> rek: non stai in stalla.
<dudu> cristian_c mi arrendo.. troppo complicato, non riesco a trovare una soluzione
<rek> f843d0, sono riuscito bastatva usare la parte switch del l'ap
<cristian_c> dudu: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> dudu: e digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> dudu: incolla il risultato del comando su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dudu> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466207/
<cristian_c> dudu: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> dudu: ti è stato detto di mandare il comando
<cristian_c> invece hai mandato il link a un comando di cui avevi già dato conto parecchi minuti fa
<cristian_c> dudu: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> dudu: e digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> dudu: incolla il risultato del comando su pastebin
<dudu> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> dudu: se non hai capito che cosa significa, fallo presentr
<cristian_c> dudu: altrimenti posta il link relativo al comando richiesto
<dudu> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466233/
<akis24> dudu: e anche un  route -n  dal terminale e metti su paste
<cristian_c> !nm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> dudu: http://www.socsci.uci.edu/~jstern/uci_vpn_ubuntu/systray2.png
<cristian_c> dudu: susu, che una bella schermata può aiutarti a trovare l'icona
<dudu> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466295/
<cristian_c> dudu: e allora se vuoi utilizzare quella scheda a tutti i costi con xubuntu, entra nelle impostazioni dell'applet indicate dalla schermata
<cristian_c> dudu: e imposta ipv6 su 'ignora', seguendo la guida a network manager linkata prima
<cristian_c> !nm | dudu
<ubot-it> dudu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<dudu> cristian_c ho impostato ipv6 su ignora ma nula
<cristian_c> dudu: e allora forse è un problema di scjeda
<cristian_c> scheda ethernet
<cristian_c> è una scheda vecchissima
<dudu> cristian_c credo che non si possa fare nulla
<cristian_c> dudu: se sei in dual boot, puoi tranquillamente usare un dongle wifi, oppure il cavo via windows
<dudu> cristian_c grazie comunque dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> perché hai detto che col cavo la rete funziona su windows 10
<dudu> cristian_c si con windows funziona
<dudu> cristian_c grazie mille.. ci abbiamo almeno provato... buona serata
<zac2100> salve
<zac2100> qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa serve ubuntu
<zac2100> ?
<krabador> !qualcuno | zac2100
<ubot-it> zac2100: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zac2100> vi spiego vorrei formattare un hdd che precedentemente si trovava all' interno di un decoder mediaset premium
<zac2100> precisamente un hitachi 360 gb
<zac2100> con ubuntu è possibile fare questa operazione
<zac2100> ?
<krabador> zac2100: e cosa ti ha conformato l'associazione "hd del decoder ----> ubuntu " ?
<zac2100> alcune ricerche sul web
<krabador> e dove lo devi usare ?
<zac2100> su pc
<krabador> che ha ?
<zac2100> win7
<krabador> allora chiedi prima a loro
<krabador> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<zac2100> ok vi ringrazio molto gentili
<krabador> divertiti
<zac2100> vi auguro un buon proseguimento di serata
<zac2100> grazie
<zac2100> :-)
<krabador> grazie, anche a te
<kratos> Buonasera a tutti. Non riesco a formattare le mie chiavette usb che ho usato come disco di avvio per installare ubuntu. Come posso procedere? Grazie mille.
<f843d0> kratos: usa gparted
<ligomat> Buonasera, ho un asus x556u. Avevo ubuntu 16.04 e prima funzionava tutto discretamente. Adesso sono passato a mate poichè lo trovo più carino della unity però mi sta dando un sacco di problemi. Ad esempio all'avvio da sempre problemi con l'avvio dell'orologio, della sezione del wifi
<ligomat> insomma della dock di avvio
<ligomat> come posso risolvere?
<fabio_cc> ligomat, che vuol dire l'avvio dell'orologio?
<ligomat> fabio_cc in sintesi non mi compaiono le icone del wifi e dell'orologio. Nonostante funzionino
<ligomat> mi da errore all'avvio
<ligomat> come applet
<fabio_cc> ligomat, puoi riportare il testo dell'errore?
<ligomat> l'ho rimosso purtroppo :S
<fabio_cc> ligomat, se termini la sessione e fai nuovamente il login, immagino che ti darà di nuovo errore
<ligomat> fabio_cc niente non compare
<fabio_cc> ligomat, ma l'orologio è apparso?
<ligomat> si, ma non compare il wifi
<ligomat> però il wifi funziona
<ligomat> sono connesso ahah
<fabio_cc> ligomat, una cosa per volta
<fabio_cc> ligomat, quindi stai dicendo che il problema dell'orologio non c'è più?
<ligomat> apposto, l'orologio funziona
<fabio_cc> ligomat, apri un terminale e dai sudo nm-applet
<Herwoble> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Herwoble
<ubot-it> Herwoble: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Herwoble> non riesco ad far funzionare la midi keyboard su ubuntu
<ligomat> fabio_cc adesso va
<ligomat> provo a riavviare il pc?
<fabio_cc> ligomat, aspetta
<ligomat> fabio_cc ok
<Herwoble> Ho ubuntu 16.10
<fabio_cc> ligomat, se riavvii, ovviamente non partirà
<ligomat> ok
<ligomat> fabio_cc che cosa devo fare ora?
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, partiamo dall'inizio
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, se provi a riprodurre un file midi, si sente?
<Herwoble> Sisi
<Herwoble> Il problema è che non riesco ad collegare la tastiera
<fabio_cc> ligomat, c'è un'altra cosa che puoi fare
<fabio_cc> ligomat, se fai clic con il destro sulla barra in alto mentre tieni premuto alt, cosa compare?
<ligomat> fabio_cc non succede niente
<fabio_cc> ligomat, alt + clic destro su barra (in un punto libero), non fa nulla?
<cristian_c> Herwoble: e come la colleghi?
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, timidity è installato e funzionante?
<ligomat> fabio_cc no, non succede niente
<Herwoble> Mai installato , sono nuovo nel mondo linux , ora lo installo
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ligomat> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, sudo apt-get install timidity
<cristian_c> ligomat: hai installato ubuntu mate 16.04 da zero?
<fabio_cc> ligomat, oppure hai installato l'ambiente mate su ubuntu?
<Herwoble> Installato
<ligomat> cristian_c si, ho installato mate da zero
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, ps ax | grep timidity
<cristian_c> ligomat: la domanda è precisa
<Herwoble> fatto
<cristian_c> non avere fretta di rispondere senza verificare precisamente
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, se sono massimo 4 righe, incolla qui
<Herwoble> 23170 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/timidity -Os -iAD
<Herwoble> 23269 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto timidity
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, ok, è partito
<cristian_c> ligomat: il comando restituisce un link, incolla il link risultante qui in canale
<ligomat> cristian_c si, ho scaricato la iso dal sito, messa sulla chiavetta e installato tutto da zero
<Herwoble> Ok ora tramite LMMS provo a configurare la tastiera
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, prova a riprodurre un file midi con timidity, devi dare il comando timidity seguito dal percorso del file
<cristian_c> ligomat: il comando restituisce un link, incolla il link risultante qui in canale
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467355/ cristian_c
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, se non riesci a scrivere il percorso, puoi anche trascinare il file sul terminale
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, ovviamente dopo aver digitato timidity
<cristian_c> ligomat: l'attitudine a installare ppa però non ti manca
<cristian_c> *ad installaee
<fabio_cc> !ppa | ligomat
<ubot-it> ligomat: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, hai le dita fredde? :D
<ligomat> la cosa strana è che con ubuntu 16.04 funziona tutto alla perfezione cristian_c
<ligomat> eccetto le gesture del touchpad (ma quello è un problema a livello kernel)
<cristian_c> ligomat: con lo stesso ppa?
<ligomat> si, all'avvio funziona già tutto cristian_c
<cristian_c> ligomat: forse il tema dell ppa non è compatibile con mate
<cristian_c> mate desktop
<ligomat> solo con mate mi sta dando questi problemi cristian_c . Mi sa tanto che torno ad ubuntu
<ligomat> avevo pensato anche io a questa cosa
<cristian_c> ligomat: rivolgiti ai creatori del tema/ppa
<Herwoble> fabio_cc li riproduce
<cristian_c> per problemi di compatibilità con il desktop in questione
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, vedi se è cambiata qualcosa con lmms
<Herwoble> nulla
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, non conosco lmms, come provi a configurare l'ingresso midi?
<Herwoble> Dalla interfaccia vado su modifica -> impostazioni e nel sottomenù - impostazioni MIDI  e seleziono l'interfaccia midi
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, manda screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image | Herwoble
<ubot-it> Herwoble: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, come è collegata la tastiera al pc?
<Herwoble> Da un cavo in out midi to usb
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, quindi dal lato pc è collegata via usb?
<Herwoble> esatto
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, dai lsusb, nel terminale
<fabio_cc> !paste | Herwoble
<ubot-it> Herwoble: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Herwoble> fatto
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, dacci il link
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, poi vorrei vedere anche lo screenshot
<Herwoble> event not found
<Herwoble> quando do !paste
<cristian_c> Herwoble: cerca di leggere bene
<cristian_c> Herwoble: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Herwoble: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Herwoble> fatto
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, ora lsusb | pastebinit
<Herwoble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467415/
<cristian_c> Herwoble: dmesg | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, questo comando dopo aver collegato la tastiera
<fabio_cc> scollegato/ricollegato
<Herwoble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467425/
<fabio_cc> l'avevi appena ricollegata?
<cristian_c> usb 2-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<Herwoble> si
<Herwoble> qualche problema con i driver?
<cristian_c> Herwoble: non proprio
<Herwoble> si può risolvere
<Herwoble> o non cè nulla da fare
<cristian_c> Herwoble: sicuro di utilizzare un cavo adeguato
<cristian_c> ?
<Herwoble> Sisi
<cristian_c> Herwoble: quanti sistemi operativi ci sono nel pc?
<Herwoble> dualboot windows 10 e ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> Herwoble: e quando hai provato la tastiera midi su windows?
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, inoltre, non è che colleghi la tastiera ad un hub invece che direttamente al pc?
<Herwoble> Quando avevo windows 7 filava tutto liscio
<Herwoble> da windows 10 le tastiere midi danno problemi
<Herwoble> uso una estensione
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, cos'è?
<cristian_c> le tastiere midi o la tua tastiera midi?
<Herwoble> la *
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, vuoi dire una prolunga usb?
<Herwoble> esatto
<cristian_c> ehhhhhh
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, devi provare senza
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Herwoble: sicuro di utilizzare un cavo adeguato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> <Herwoble> Sisi
<Herwoble> Ok ora ci provo
<cristian_c> Herwoble: ma prima
<cristian_c> Herwoble: soegni il pc
<cristian_c> stacca il cavo
<cristian_c> spegni la tastiera midi
<cristian_c> aspetti alcuni secondi
<cristian_c> riaccendi il pc
<Herwoble> ok
<cristian_c> riaccendi la tastiera
<cristian_c> colleghi la tastiera senza prolunga
<cristian_c> Herwoble: e infine dai: dmesg | pastebinit
<Herwoble> ok vado
<Herwoble> il comando era?
<Herwoble> dmesg | pastebinit?
<cristian_c> sì
<Herwoble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467490/
<fabio_cc> Herwoble, ma l'hai collegata?
<Herwoble> si
<Herwoble> ed è anche accesa
<cristian_c> Herwoble: ma prima o dopo il comando?
<cretino7> installato ubunto 16.10 su chiavetta, non parte su asus n552
<cretino7> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<akis24> cretino7: come hai creato la usb ?
<akis24> cretino7: la domanda richiede ancora tempo per avere una risposta ?
<ouranos> ha
<ouranos>  
<simone83> ciao a tutti...sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu...ho istallato la ersione 16.04 su un notebook asus x5dab....funziona tutto correttamente tranne la webcam integrata. su cheese funziona correttamente mentre su videochat varie l immagine è capovolta!!!qualke soluzione??grazieee
<cretino7> akis24 , scusa mi ero allontanato
<cretino7> akis24: scusa mi sono allontanato, la chiavetta live creata con Etcher, poi ho fatto partire il pc da ubuntu live e ho fatto l'installazione sulla seconda chiavetta
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-13
<ciaociao> ciao a tutti... ho installato ubuntu ma il dual boot con w7 non va...
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ciaociao
<ubot-it> ciaociao: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ciaociao> portatile i7 8gb e 1 tb...asus
<cristian_c> ciaociao: forse dovresti leggere più attentamente quello che ti ha scritto il bot
<ciaociao> si... ubuntu 16.10... i7 asusus uefi si
<cristian_c> ciaociao: ancora non ci siamo, leggi meglio ;)
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> ciaociao: sei troppo telegrafico più dettagli su
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto precisi
<ciaociao> non vorrei formattare... ok...u16.10... i7 asusus uefi si portatile i7 8gb e 1 tb...asus
<ExPBoy> si vabbhe
<cristian_c> !supercazzola | ciaociao
<ubot-it> ciaociao: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<ExPBoy> allora lo fai apposta
<ciaociao> chiedo scusa
<cristian_c> ciaociao: quale particolare di 'cpu marca e modello'x
<cristian_c> 'scheda video marca e modello'
<cristian_c> 'se notebook , il modello preciso', non ti è chiaro, ciaociao ?
<ciaociao> intel i7 , scheda 2Gb ram.geforce..non ricordo il modello... intel core i7
<cristian_c> e anche 'fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato'
<cristian_c> ciaociao: cerca di procurarti queste informazioni
<cristian_c> fino ad allora....
<ciaociao> ho terminato l'installazione,  e la sto rifacendo 3 volte al giorno, essendoci w7 con tutto non mi fa scegliere il dual boot...
<cristian_c> ciaociao: non serve ripetere a oltranza l'installazione ;)
<ExPBoy> anzi....
<cristian_c> ciaociao: quando avrai le informazioni , torna tranquillamente
<cristian_c> ciaociao: altrimenti non ci sono le condizioni per fornirti supporto
<ExPBoy> che poi scusa se fai installa accanto fa tutto da solo mha
<ciaociao> all'avvio mi fa scegliere tra ubuntu, opzioni avanzate, ubuntu 16.04.01 lts, ma w7 nulla..
<cristian_c> ciaociao: grazie per averci fatto visita ;)
<ciaociao> grazie...
<ciaociao> ci riprovo
<cristian_c> ciaociao: di niente
<ciaociao> Versione di Ubuntu 16.04.01, CPU intel core i7, quantitativo di RAM 8Gb, Scheda Video geforce Nvidia; notebook, presente UEFI,
<ciaociao> non mi da il dual boot
<ciaociao> spero vada benino
<ExPBoy> ciaociao: dicci come hai fatto l'ibstallazione
<ExPBoy> -b+n
<ExPBoy> hai seguito qualche guida per uefi?
<ExPBoy> !urfi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'urfi'
<ExPBoy> seee
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ciaociao> da CD... in effetti ho riflettuto e mi sembra di aver fatto una partizione sconsiderata sulla partizione...
<ciaociao> ora contrllo il tuo suggerimento
<ExPBoy> ciaociao: leggiti la guida seguila e se non ci riesci allora ne riparliamo
<ExPBoy> comunque al limite da dvd non da cd
<ciaociao> si dvd
<ExPBoy> eh tu sei molto preciso :)
<ciaociao> F2 ---- platform mode  Setup, secure Boot Disabled, Secure Boot Control [Disabled]
<ciaociao> CSM fuction is disabled in setup
<ciaociao> l'ho disabilitato io credendo di aver capito che fosse necessario per il dual boot
<ciaociao> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI    ... impegnativo...
<cristian_c> ciaociao: smettila di comportarti come se questo canale fosse un blog
<cristian_c> ciaociao: ti sono state chieste informazioni che ti sei rifiutato abbondantemente di fornire
<cristian_c> cristian_c> ciaociao: quando avrai le informazioni , torna tranquillamente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ciaociao: altrimenti non ci sono le condizioni per fornirti supporto
<ciaociao> scusami, possiamo riprovare?
<ExPBoy> no
<ciaociao> dall'inizio?
<cristian_c> ciaociao: solo quando fornirai le informazioni richieste
<ciaociao> ok, ma non ricordo in cosa mancavo...
<ExPBoy> ciaociao: ti rendi conto che stai perdendo tempo tu e anche noi?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ciaociao
<ubot-it> ciaociao: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ciaociao> si.. scusate
<ExPBoy> ciaociao: non hai seguito la guida
<ExPBoy> se fai quello che ti pare noi non possiamo certo esserti utili
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: non deconcentrarlo
<ExPBoy> e con questo per qul che mi riguarda ho finito
<ciaociao> pienamente giusto, chiedo ancora scusa
<cristian_c> ciaociao: hai trovato le info?
<ExPBoy> cristian_c: io non deconcentro nessuno :P
<ciaociao> ho le idee confuse...
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<tonix> buongiorno a tutti
<tonix> volevo delle informazioni su ubuntu-it lo scaricato sulla chiavetta ora come faccio ad istallare
<cristian_c> !dettagli | tonix
<ubot-it> tonix: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ExPBoy> si ricomincia
<tonix> ok
<ExPBoy> tonix: come hai creato la chiavetta?
<tonix> ho scaricato ubuntu. sul pc e poi lo estratto sulla chiavetta
<ExPBoy> si ma con cosa?
<ExPBoy> hai usato qualche programma?
<tonix> no
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<GrEyOwL> hola
<murena> ciao. Sono un principiante e uso Ubuntu da oltre 5 anni.   10 giorni fa, durante un normale aggiornamento di sistema (avevo però notato che, come altre volte, non mi specificava
<murena> le dimensioni dell'aggiornamento) il pc si bloccava (usavo la versione 16.04) e da allora non è più ripartito. O meglio, per alcuni giorni appariva la videata iniziale  ma dopo l'inseirmento della mia password tornava esattamente alla stessa videata. Dopo alcuni giorni non si avviava proprio niente, e restava al monitor nero iniziale.
<murena> Inoltre le dimensioni dell'immagine sono più piccole rispetto al monitor, si sono ristrette e sproporzionate. Ho ancora in casa il cd di allora con la versione 11.04.   Per favore, mi aiutate? Grazie mille, paolo
<f843d0> !dettagli | murena
<ubot-it> murena: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<murena> ostregheta, farò fatica a trovare tutti qusti dati, ma ci provo!   tks
<f843d0> murena: tutto va nella direzione in cui hai una scheda video Nvidia
<cristian_c> murena: ma il pc è tuo?
<murena> Ubuntu 16.04 - certo che il pc è mio. è che non so dove trovare quelle info, ho recuperato la fattura di acquisto coi dettagli.................
<murena> quindi: Ubuntu 16.04 - AMD PHENOM II X4 970 3.5GHZ BG SKAM3 - 8GB di Ram ddr3-1333 kingston - credo che la scheda video sia: EVGA GT520 1GB VGA/DVI/HDMI
<murena> è un desktop, che sto usando in questo istante tramite il vecchio cd con cui installammo Ubuntu 11.04 (il tutto ha 5 anni, nei quali ha sempre funzionato perfettamente).   Grazie
<murena> ecco sì, la scheda video è quella: NVidia GeForce GT520 1GB Gddr3 64 bit.
<f843d0> murena: allora probabilmente ti basta rimuovere il driver proprietario
<murena> mmhhh, che vorrebbe dire per favore?
<f843d0> murena: nella schermata di login, prova a premere Ctrl + Alt + F1
<f843d0> murena: dovresti approdare nella schermata di login in tty
<murena> devo quindi riavviarlo? lasciando inserito il vecchio cd Ubuntu 11.04? e una volta in tty?   scusate ancora l'ignoranza...
<f843d0> murena: no, calma, mi spiego meglio...
<f843d0> murena: rimuovi il supporto di installazione per il momento. Riavvia si la macchina. Da come hai esposto, al login grafico ci arrivi...
<f843d0> murena: invece di operare il login grafico, cerca di raggiungere il tty come esposto poco sopra con la sequenza di tasti
<murena> okay, mi stacco/spengo da qui e provo.      vedo se riesco a seguirvi dal tablet
<akis24> murena: finito o no ?
<akis24> no male
<akis24> murena:  basta uscire e rientrare ..
<Carlin0> pesce fuor d'acqua
<akis24> fuor di driver .. forse
<giuliano> dopo aver inserito la psw me la richiede ancora
<f843d0> Sarà diffidente
<f843d0> !dettagli | giuliano
<ubot-it> giuliano: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<giuliano> versione 16.04 lts scheda video nvidia .il problema e successo dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento e dopo aver fatto il riavvio mi chiede sempre la psw ( che e' quella ) arrivo alla pagina iniziale ( scrivania )ma e' vuota da programmi e icone e mi richiede la psw . per essere da un segnalazione di un problema di sistema,ma non riesco a leggerlo del t
<giuliano> utto perche scompare subito e mi richiede la psw
<krabador> giuliano , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuliano> ps non mi fa entrare neache come ospite
<f843d0> giuliano: accedi al sistema in tty tramite Ctrl + Alt + F1 alla schermata di login grafico, entra, e rimuovi i pacchetti di nvidia
<krabador> giuliano: sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<giuliano> ok
<giuliano> ci provo
<krabador> f843d0: se ci sono
<f843d0> krabador: ha tutta l'aria di essere il solito blocco con i driver nvidia proprietari
<krabador> f843d0: e la supposizione è la madre di tutte le panzane
<giuliano> il secondo comando sudo lshw non trovato mi dice
<cristian_c> giuliano: copia & incolla
<cristian_c> il comando
<giuliano> difficile sono su due cmp diversi
<cristian_c> giuliano: e allora collegati da quello
<cristian_c> qui in chat
<giuliano> come faccio a collegarmi se non mi fa entrare ?
<cristian_c> giuliano: e dove hai digitato: sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<akis24> giuliano fai una foto e la metti su usb e posti da quello collegato .. di miracoli non se ne fanno qui
<giuliano> sono entrato digitando ctrl alt f1
<giuliano> inserito nome utente e psw
<krabador> giuliano: non è una i
<krabador> ma una elle
<giuliano> riprovo
<giuliano> inserito sudo lshw-c video l pastebinit  mi dice che comando non trovato
<akis24> hai messo elle spero e si scrive cosi non come hai fatto tu  .. sudo lshw  -c video l pastebinit
<akis24> rispetta gli spazi ecc
<krabador> giuliano, ....
<krabador> sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> tra video e pastebinit non è ne' una i maiuscola , ne' una elle, premi shift ed il tasto a sinistra dell'1
<giuliano> ok andato
<krabador> riporta qui il link risultante
<giuliano> hardware lister (lshw) - B.02.17
<krabador> giuliano, l'url
<krabador> indirizzo web
<Bxl> ciao..ho scaricato xubuntu sul mio Acer One Aspire e non riesco ad utilizzare il mouse bluetooth della trust
<giuliano> scusa intendi il html?
<krabador> giuliano, ci fai mai caso cosa c'è sulla barra indirizzi del browser, quando navighi?
<Bxl> premesso che non sono un esperto, sto parlando della connessione del mouse al computer
<giuliano> no
<krabador> giuliano, aaah, ho capito
<krabador> !troll | giuliano
<ubot-it> giuliano: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<giuliano> io non voglio far arrabbiare nessuno
<cristian_c> Bxl: fa una panoramica completa del problema
<cristian_c> Bxl: inoltre, quale ubuntu?
<giuliano> mi trovo in difficolta' e non sono un esperto
<cristian_c> giuliano: non serve un esperto per individuare l'indirizzo della pagina web in esecuzione e per incollarlo nel canale
<giuliano> ti ringrazio  e buona serata
<Bxl> Grazie cristian_c: ho istallato xubuntu 16.10, il mouse bluetooth è il modello 20403 della trust; il computer supporta il bluetooth grazie ad una chiavetta esterna. Il "human interface device service (HID) riesce ad individuare il mouse, lo connette ma al momento di usarlo non funziona; inoltre, non so se può risultare utile, ho notato che tra i re
<Bxl> lativi plugin non è possibile abilitare il "transfer service" perché da messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> Bxl: che con un mouse non serve
<cristian_c> Bxl: con il dongle bluetooth solo il mouse non va?
<cristian_c> Bxl: ma il mouse è accoppiato, giusto?
<cristian_c> Bxl: apri un terminale
<Bxl> quando lo imposto come nuovo dispositivo si mi dice accoppiato e connesso
<Bxl> ma poi non funzina
<Bxl> scusa ma parli con un ignorante ..che vuol dire apri un terminale?
<cristian_c> Bxl: hai attivato il servizio di input?
<cristian_c> Bxl: da quantp tempo usi ubuntu?
<krabador> Bxl, ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> o linux in generale
<krabador> premili insieme
<Bxl> l'ho installato ieri
<Bxl> aperto il terminale
<Bxl> ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> Bxl: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> digita questo comando
<Bxl> e poi invio?
<cristian_c> Bxl: dopodiché, digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Bxl: sì
<Bxl> mi chiedeprima la password giusto?
<Bxl> prima del secondo comando intendo
<krabador> quella che hai messo quando hai installato
<Bxl> ok
<Bxl> non me la fa scrivere
<cristian_c> Bxl: digitala, nonostante tu non la veda digitata
<Bxl> ok
<Bxl> ok adesso procedo con il secondo comando che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> Bxl: che restituirà un link, da incollare in canale
<Bxl> dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Bxl: copia & incolla il comando
<Bxl> ci riprovo
<Bxl> dammi un attimo perchè stoscrivendo da un altro computer
<cristian_c> Bxl: è meglio che tu scriva in chat dal pc in questione
<cristian_c> aiutati ad aiutarti ;)
<Bxl> si sarebbe meglio..
<krabador> Bxl, diciamo, perchè non l'hai fatto?
<Bxl> allora ho l'indirizzo http
<Bxl> lasciamo perdere il motivo per cui non l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> (rullo di tamburi)
<Bxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23471920/
<Bxl> immagino che dovrò incollarlo  sul web giusto?
<krabador> Bxl, nono, non vergognarti
<cristian_c> Bxl: che comunque abbiamo già visto
<Bxl> non mi vergogno..non sono del mestiere quindi non ci posso fare niente
<cristian_c> Bxl: hai attivato il servizio di immissione dati?
<Bxl> ok ripeto non sono del mestiere..questo è peggio dell'arabo per me e sto cercando aiuto per risolvere un problema
<Bxl> cristian_c che vuol dire immissione dati?
<cristian_c> Bxl: apri il gestore bluetooth
<cristian_c> la relativa finestra del programma
<Bxl> ok
<cristian_c> tra i dispositivi accoppiati,  c'è il mouse
<Bxl> si
<cristian_c> clic destro sulla voce del mouse
<Bxl> ok
<Bxl> le opzioni possibili sono: connetti a: - human interface device service (HID) oppure Untrust o Impostazioni... o Rename device o rimuovi...
<cristian_c> Bxl: secondo te, qual'è l'opzione giusta?
<cristian_c> sempre se hai una minima conoscenza della lingua inglese
<Bxl> ovviamente la prima ma l'ho già fatto mille volte
<cristian_c> e quale errore ottieni?
<Bxl> troppo simpatico..se è un problema aiutarmi puoi farne a meno
<cristian_c> di solito appare un messaggio d'errore
<cristian_c> Bxl: ti ho fatto una domanda precisa, puoi 'fare a meno' di esplicitare polemica 'spicciola'
<krabador> Bxl, nessuna ironia nei tuoi confronti, evita vittimismo, e segui
<Bxl> connessione fallita: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError:Input/Output error
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Bxl: prima ti avevo chiesto se il dongle va con altri dispositivi bluetooth, su ubuntu
<Bxl> no comment sulla ramanzina (e krabador, non era vittimismo)
<Bxl> no
<Bxl> li riconosce ma non funzionano ugualmente
<cristian_c> Bxl: quindi non è un problema specifico del mouse
<cristian_c> andrebbe specificato appena entrati nel canale, durante la 'panoramica' del problema ;)
<Bxl> la prossima volta sarà fatto
<cristian_c> Bxl: digita: hcitool scan | pastebinit
<Bxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23471984/
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Bxl> certo
<Bxl> nel frattempo ho fatto un ultimo tentativo cercando di connettere il mio cellulare al pc e sembra funzionare
<Bxl> anche se non riesce ad inviare file
<cristian_c> quello è un altro tipo di servizio (obexftp)
<Bxl> ok (anche perchè il pc si connette al telefono ma non funziona lo scambio dei file)..come non detto
<cristian_c> spetta
<Bxl> yep
<cristian_c> Bxl: dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit
<Bxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472021/
<cristian_c> Bxl: sudo apt-get install -y bluez-tools | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !info bluez-tools
<ubot-it> bluez-tools (source: bluez-tools): Set of tools to manage Bluetooth devices for linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0~20140808-5build1 (yakkety), package size 134 kB, installed size 1031 kB
<Bxl> scusa cristian_c devo inserire anche !info bluez-tools ?
<cristian_c> no
<Bxl> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472034/
<cristian_c> Bxl: ma stai scrivendo dal belgio?
<Bxl> si
<cristian_c> Scaricamento di:1 http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe
<cristian_c> Bxl: bt-device -l
<cristian_c> Bxl: conferma solo il risultato , senza incollare niente
<Bxl> aspetta scusami
<Bxl> ancora una volta impedito..
<Bxl> questo comando lo inserisco sempre sulterminale o sul web?
<Bxl> cristian_c scusami potresti ridarmi le indicazioni sugli ultimi passaggi
<Bxl> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> Bxl: i comandi si danno nel terminale, per definizione
<Bxl> Grazie ubot-it ma stavo seguendo le indicazioni di cristian_c
<cristian_c> Bxl: bt-device -l
<Bxl> che fortunatamente non mi ha abbandonato :)
<cristian_c> ubot-it
<Bxl> dunque cristian_c devo copiare esattamente prima questo "Scaricamento di:1 http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe " giusto?
<Bxl> poi fare invio e inserire la seconda parte ovvero " bt-device -l " giusto?
<cristian_c> Bxl: il secondo
<cristian_c> il primo non è un comando
<Bxl> infatti per questo ti chiedevo..mi sembrava strano
<cristian_c> ma un frammento dell'output precedente di terminale
<cristian_c> ubot-it, grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Bxl> cristian_c  devo copiarti il risultato?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Bxl: conferma solo il risultato , senza incollare niente
<Bxl> ok
<Bxl> mi conferma che è stato aggiunto
<cristian_c> Bxl: non ti da un'indirizzo in esadecimale?
<cristian_c> (mac address)
<cristian_c> *un indirizzo
<Bxl> si  (10:71:78:E6:47:6B)
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Bxl: conferma solo il risultato , senza incollare niente
<cristian_c> e allora non serve a niente specificarlo prima :(
<cristian_c> Bxl: spetta
<Bxl> cristian_c non capisco cosa vuoi dire
<Bxl> sorry
<cristian_c> Bxl: bt-input -c tuomacaddress
<Bxl> comando non trovato
<Bxl> cristian_c comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Bxl: sudo hidd --search
<Bxl> cristian_c comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Bxl: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bxl> cristian_c
<Bxl> in canale significa nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Bxl: sai come si fa uno screenahpt
<cristian_c> screenshot?
<Bxl> si
<Bxl> ma su ubuntu non sono sicura
<cristian_c> Bxl: qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> Bxl: la via più veloce è tasto stamp
<Bxl> cristian_c devo fare lo screenshot del testo del terminale giusto?
<Bxl> e poi fare l'upload della stessa su uno dei siti che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> Bxl: fai lo screenshot di ciò che hai davanti, che quindi comprende il terminale
<cristian_c> Bxl: bene, vedi che è semplice?
<Bxl> cristian_c ci proviamo :) ..quindi dopo aver fatto l'upload?
<cristian_c> Bxl: incolli qui l'url della pagina ;)
<Bxl> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/d6te8k
<cristian_c> tra l'altro hai digitato letteralmente 'tuomacaddress'
<cristian_c> -,-
<Bxl> cristian_c ho copiato e incollato...non dovevo?
<cristian_c> Bxl: se hai 16.10, digita: bluetoothctl
<krabador> Bxl, tuomacaddress significava che dovevi mettere a mano il tuo mac address
<Bxl> krabador ovviamente non so cosa significhi :(
<cristian_c> Bxl: se rileggi le linee precedenti, ti è stato anche spiegato
<Bxl> cristian_c devo copiarti la risposta?
<cristian_c> !paste | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bxl> cristian_c sono rimasto a bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> Bxl: pupi postare il link?
<cristian_c> al paste
<Bxl> cristian_c scusami quale link?
<cristian_c> !paste | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472301/
<Bxl> @ubot-it ci metto un po' ma ce la faccio
<Bxl> cristian_c  vuol dire che dovrebbe funzionare adesso?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Bxl: il comando non attiva nulla
<Bxl> cristian_c ok devo fare qualcos'altro?
<cristian_c> Bxl: ok, trovato
<cristian_c> Bxl: info 10:71:78:E6:47:6B
<cristian_c> !paste | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472363/
<cristian_c> Connected: no
<cristian_c> e allora non l'hai connesso
<cristian_c> a dispetto di quanto affermato in precedenza
<Bxl> cristian_c si sarà disconnesso
<Bxl> cristian_c lo riattivo e ripeto il tutto?
<cristian_c> Bxl: rimuovi il dispositivo dalla lista
<cristian_c> poi:
<Bxl> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> Bxl: power on
<cristian_c> il comando
<Bxl> cristian_c sul terminale?
<cristian_c> cert9
<cristian_c> certo
<Bxl> cristian_c domanda scontata
<cristian_c> Bxl: no, davvero, l'hai digitato?
<Bxl> attivato
<cristian_c> Bxl: digita: devices
<Bxl> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> Bxl: nell'output compare il mouse con il suo codice esadecimale?
<Bxl> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> Bxl: scan on
<cristian_c> il comando
<Bxl> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> Bxl: agent on
<Bxl> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> Bxl: pair 10:71:78:E6:47:6B
<cristian_c> !paste | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bxl> cristian_c mi dice not available
<cristian_c> Bxl: manda il paste di devices
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472423/
<cristian_c> Bxl: ma il mouse quanto riesce a stare in modalità accoppiamento?
<cristian_c> Bxl: ma non hai mandato il paste di devices
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Bxl: digita: devices
<cristian_c> <Bxl> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Bxl: nell'output compare il mouse con il suo codice esadecimale?
<cristian_c> <Bxl> cristian_c si
<Bxl> cristian_c cambia sempre..per qualche minuto si ma ogni volta che ho provato aveva un tempo diverso
<cristian_c> Bxl: sicuri  che sia: Device 00:15:83:E6:6E:1A Rotel BlueTooth
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Bxl: non è che hai altri dispositivi bluetooth accesi?
<Bxl> cristian_c no ma adesso ri copio cosa è apparso dopo
<cristian_c> Bxl: rimetti il mouse in modalità accoppiamento e ridigita: devices
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472439/
<cristian_c> Bxl: hai semplicemente reincollato il paste precedente
<cristian_c> il contenuto precedente
<Bxl> cristian_c no è il nuovo
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Bxl: rimetti il mouse in modalità accoppiamento e ridigita: devices
<cristian_c> Bxl: non prendere in giro...
<cristian_c> nell'output c'è un pezzo di comando pair
<Bxl> cristian_c non  prendo il giro, comunque ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472462/
<Bxl> cristian_c ho rifatto i passaggi
<cristian_c> Device 10:71:78:E6:47:6B Trust Bluetooth Mouse
<cristian_c> e allora adesso c'è
<cristian_c> prima non era visibile il mouse
<cristian_c> e quindi devices non poteva trovarlo
<cristian_c> e dunque accoppiarlo
<cristian_c> Bxl: pair 10:71:78:E6:47:6B
<cristian_c> Bxl: quando hai fatto, segnala
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472490/
<cristian_c> Bxl: ma quando l'hai accoppiato?
<Bxl> cristian_cmi dice che è ancora connesso
<cristian_c> Bxl: ma quando l'hai accoppiato?
<Bxl> cristian_c
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472501/
<cristian_c> Bxl: con tutto il rispetto, ma non stai rispondendo alla domanda
<Bxl> cristian_c  si insieme ad un altro esadecimale
<cristian_c> vedi sopra
<Bxl> cristian_c scusami mi ero perso la domanda ..ieri e poi ho provato più volte ad eliminarlo dall'elenco e rinserirlo..e poi di nuovo stasera
<cristian_c> 'reinserirlo'
<cristian_c> e chi ti ha detto di farlo?
<Bxl> cristian_c prima di iniziare questa chat intendo
<cristian_c> Bxl: se l'hai rimosso dalla lista e non l'hai più accoppiato
<cristian_c> non è più accoppiato
<Bxl> cristian_c è accoppiato
<cristian_c> Bxl: assicurati che non si presente nella lists, quando apri il programma di gestione bluetooth
<cristian_c> *che non sia
<Bxl> cristian_c è presente nella lista dei dispositivi
<cristian_c> e allora non l'hai tolto
<cristian_c> oppure l'hai riaccoppiato
<cristian_c> Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AlreadyExists
<cristian_c> no deve uscire, se l'hai correttamente rimosso
<cristian_c> *non
<Bxl> cristian_c non capisco cosa vuoi che faccia..devo eliminarlo o deve essere connesso
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Bxl: rimuovi il dispositivo dalla lista
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> poi:
<cristian_c> <Bxl> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Bxl: power on
<Bxl> fatto di nuovo
<cristian_c> Bxl: devices
<cristian_c> !paste | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bxl> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472545/
<cristian_c> Bxl: se non riesci a concentrarti, non fa niente
<cristian_c> non è possibile che ti si chiede di mandare un comando
<cristian_c> e posti tutt'altro
<Bxl> cristian_c soo super concetrato e sto seguendo tutte le tue indicazioni
<Bxl> adesso mi sto stancando
<Bxl> se non sei in grado di aiutarmi non farmi perdere tempo
<cristian_c> Bxl: ah, sì?
<Bxl> *sono
<cristian_c> tu?
<Bxl> sto seguendo tutte ma davvero tutte le tue indicazioni
<cristian_c> !troll | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<cristian_c> ti è stato detto di mandare il comando devices, hai mandato power on, due volte, nel paste
<Bxl> @ubot-it
<Bxl>  non date lezioni di comportamento ..se dovete giocare con la pazienza  degli altri solo perchè non sono competenti beh fatelo con qualcun altro
<f843d0> Bxl: stai parlando con un bot
<cristian_c> Bxl: ehm, a proposito di pazienza...
<Bxl> era un concetto generale
<f843d0> Bxl: e per favore rifletti come si può sentire chi aiuta volotariamente in una risorsa quando vengono impartiti comandi errati
<f843d0> Bxl: dopo quasi tre ore di interazione
<Bxl> f843d0 ho premesso che non sono competente e certi errori si possono fare non significa che non mi stia impegnando
<cristian_c> Bxl: per favore, non inqunare il canale con considerazioni arbirtrarie, se non provocatorie
<cristian_c> *arbitrarie
<Bxl> cristian_c ok non sono qui per polemizzare ma di certo neanche per sentirmi fare delle romanzine..se volete continuare a fare polemiche ditelo pure che lascio la chat..se volete aiutarmi, beh andiamo avanti
<Bxl> cristian_c non sto inquindando un bel niente..si tratta di educazione
<cristian_c> Bxl: non c'è niente da proseguire, con tale atteggiamento, se non fai quanto richiesto, come hai dimostrato di fare finora
<cristian_c> *di non fare
<Bxl> cristian_c forse dovresti dire che non sei in grado di aiutarmi...grazie del tempo PERSO ..cercate di imparare u po' di educazione..probabilmente stando dietro una tastiera non è cosi semplice
<Bxl> grazie a tutti
<Bxl> ..per la PAZIENZA
<Bxl> *un
<cristian_c> !chat | Bxl
<ubot-it> Bxl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Bxl, se non sai di cosa si sta parlando, è un po' difficile sentenziare sulla qualità dell'aiuto ricevuto
<forgottenFrog> ciao è questo il canale di supporto?
<krabador> !supporto | forgottenFrog
<ubot-it> forgottenFrog: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<forgottenFrog> ho un errore con il gestore di pacchetti
<krabador> !paste | forgottenFrog
<ubot-it> forgottenFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> postalo qui, tramite questo .
<forgottenFrog> <errore: broken count >0 >
<forgottenFrog> è un errore da desktop non terminale
<forgottenFrog> e poi questa schermata http://imgur.com/a/lIRta
<krabador> forgottenFrog, apri il terminale
<krabador> di che versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando ?
<forgottenFrog> penso l'ultima
<krabador> credi che vada bene la tua risposta?
<forgottenFrog> non ti so dire xkè non so dove vederlo
<krabador> forgottenFrog, da quanto usi questo sistema?
<forgottenFrog> qualche mese
<krabador> forgottenFrog, lsb_release -a
<krabador> nel terminale, invio
<forgottenFrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472660/
<krabador> forgottenFrog, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> forgottenFrog, incolla qui, dell'output, la linea con l'url
<forgottenFrog> url: https://ptpb.pw/yAzf
<krabador> forgottenFrog, sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> stessa cosa.
<forgottenFrog> url: https://ptpb.pw/L3DO
<krabador> forgottenFrog, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<forgottenFrog> url: https://ptpb.pw/Vm4c
<krabador> forgottenFrog, sudo apt-get -yf install | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<forgottenFrog> https://ptpb.pw/cbpg
<krabador> forgottenFrog, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<forgottenFrog> è problematica la cosa?
<forgottenFrog> url: https://ptpb.pw/ajOU
<krabador> no, s'è sbloccato
<krabador> forgottenFrog, di nuovo sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw   , per favore
<forgottenFrog> https://ptpb.pw/ngzh
<krabador> forgottenFrog, risolto.
<forgottenFrog> grazie krab sei una certezza ;)
<krabador> forgottenFrog, riavvia, enjoy
<forgottenFrog> ma è un problema che può ricapitare per un motivo specifico?
<krabador> forgottenFrog, se si interrompono gli aggiornamenti
<forgottenFrog> chiaro , grazie buenas noches e alla prossima
<krabador> o corruzioni di vario tipo a repositories
<krabador> buona notte forgottenFrog
<matrix76> ciao a tutti mi aiutate?
<matrix76> per favore
<krabador> !ciao | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !nessuno | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<matrix76> il mio problema e' che ho installato ubuntu 14.10 ma ogni qualvolta provo a installare crome o altri programmi mi da errore e non installa nulla neanche dal  ubuntu software center
<matrix76> coem posso fare
<krabador> il tuo problema è che hai installato una versione non supportata da anni
<matrix76> a
<matrix76> :(
<matrix76> datemi per favore un link e una versione che funziona
<krabador> matrix76, leggi il topic
<krabador> matrix76, http://releases.ubuntu.com/ qui le trovi tutte
<matrix76> io ho ubuntu 9.10 anche
<matrix76> o ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> matrix76, quelle attualmente in supporto sono 12.04 14.04 16.04 16.10
<krabador> matrix76, quante ne hai collezionate?
<matrix76> 2
<krabador> 12.04 è supportata, enjoy.
<matrix76> dici che lubuntu 12.04 sarebbe funzionale?
<krabador> anche se ancora per poco
<krabador> matrix76, quanti anni ha il pc in cui devi usare ubuntu?
<krabador> !dettagli | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<matrix76> il pc ha 2 gb di ram 250 di hhd processore 1.8 per 2
<krabador> solo la ram e l'hd sono info con un senso
<krabador> specifica chiaramente cpu e scheda video
<matrix76> 256 mb di video
<krabador> matrix76, ehm
<matrix76> intel core duo
<krabador> quale parte di "marca e modello" non ti è chiara?
<krabador> ok, per la cpu, la scheda video?
<matrix76> ati radeon
<matrix76> io sono neofita
<krabador> matrix76, radeon quale?
<matrix76> e volevo una verione buona da imparare a usarla
<krabador> matrix76, beh, innanzitutto è il caso di usare una versione supportata
<krabador> al che, in base ai gusti e/o esigenze, puoi usare anche una derivata
<krabador> !derivate | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> che differiscono per l'ambiente grafico, mantenendo lo stesso parco software
<krabador> ambiente grafico che influisce nelle prestazioni, finali
<matrix76> ma una volta fatto il download posso installarlo diretto da questo teminale?
<krabador> le piu' leggere sono ubuntu mate , xubuntu, e lubuntu
<krabador> con lubuntu come piu' leggera
<krabador> matrix76, no
<krabador> devi fare o dvd o pendrive
<krabador> !iso | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | matrix76
<ubot-it> matrix76: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<matrix76> ok grazie
<matrix76> ora provo grazie millle ciao
<stone84> ciao
<stone84> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<krabador> !nessuno
<stone84> sorry
<stone84> allora ho un problema
<stone84> ho installato kubuntu su un procesorre amd a 32 bit con piastra madre m2n68-am pluc
<stone84> plus
<stone84> con scheda grafica integrata
<stone84> il punto è chè l'installazione è andata un amore
<stone84> all'avvio però
<stone84> il pc si rallenta, compaiono sullo schermo
<stone84> poligoni bianchi
<krabador> stone84, installa i driver nvifia
<krabador> *nvidia
<stone84> l'idea sarebbe quella
<krabador> stone84, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<stone84> ma come li installo se all'avvio non ci arrivo
<stone84> ed i driver dove li prendo?
<krabador> stone84, prima esperienza con ubuntu?
<stone84> zero totale
<krabador> stone84, in ubuntu, c'è il repository ufficiale, dal quale scaricare software, e aggiornamenti
<stone84> ok
<krabador> se mi mandi per favore l'output di sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> mandato da quel computer, convermiamo se hai una geforce 7xxx
<krabador> come indicato da asus.
<stone84> ora sono impossibilitato purtroppo
<stone84> dovrei farlo domai
<stone84> domani
<stone84> quindi almeno mi confermi che sono i driver
<krabador> allora  torna domani ;)
<stone84> perchè lo schermo diventa tutto rettangoli grigi blu e neri
<stone84> e nulla si muove poi
<krabador> stone84, la cosa puo' essere anche molto piu' grave
<stone84> ad esempio?
<krabador> stone84, ad esempio che è andata
<stone84> la scheda video
<stone84> dici
<stone84> ?
<krabador> stone84, ma se non torni qui con questa macchina davanti
<krabador> si possono fare solo supposizione
<krabador> *i
<stone84> non penso che sia andata perchè ho win xp installato su un altra partizione
<stone84> e non mi da problemi
<krabador> stone84, ma se non torni qui con questa macchina davanti
<krabador> si possono fare solo supposizioni
<stone84> penso che sia una questione di driver
<stone84> allora non resta che aggiornarci a domani
<stone84> scusa il distrubo e grazie per i consigli
<krabador> nessun problema. Assistenza è il caso chiederla con la possibilità di operare direttamente sulla macchina
<stone84> infatti, sto sperimentando tutto di questo mondo
<stone84> quindi ho iniziato a provare anche la chat
<krabador> e tieni in considerazione che differenti sistemi, interpellano l'hardware in differenti modi
<stone84> ovvio...
<stone84> ho un amd che vorrei usare per questo progetto
<stone84> ma nel caso non riuscissi
<stone84> passerei all'I5 che ho
<stone84> in uso per elaborazioni più complesse
<krabador> stone84, quindi giustamente ubuntu per un hardware di scarto...
<stone84> nono
<stone84> assolutamente
<stone84> sto provando su questo pc
<krabador> comunque, stone84 questo canale è adibito alla sola assistenza tecnica
<krabador> ha il log
<krabador> !log | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> e per tutto cio' che non è assistenza, c'è un canale apposito
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> per poter chiacchierare di tutti questi aspetti
<stone84> ok
<stone84> a domani grazie
<krabador> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-06
<FRANCO> Buongiorno a tutti. posso chiedere chiarimenti circa l-installazione di Lubuntu su mio netbook?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | FRANCO
<ubot-it> FRANCO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<FRANCO> ok. usando la guida in rete, ho formattato e partizionato il mio hd. in seguito ho messo in chiavetta la Iso di Lubuntu con unetbootin, ma va solo con live da usb.
<FRANCO> la versione e la 17.10
<Carlin0> FRANCO, crei la chiavetta da windows ?
<FRANCO> si, perche non ho modo di farlo altrimenti
<Mr_Pan> FRANCO, crea la chiavetta con rufus
<Mr_Pan> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Carlin0> ok FRANCO unetbootin è buggato prova creando la chiavetta con rufus
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<FRANCO> ok. provo poi faccio sapere. grazie per il momento
<Mr_Pan> Mario Segni ?
<m4xR34L> salve gente, uso 16 lts aggiornata, non riesco ad accedere più a partizione di win, potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> m4xR34L, ma win e' installato in dual boot ?
<m4xR34L> gigirock, si
<gigirock> quindi ti puoi loggare a ubuntu ?
<gigirock> m4xR34L, e' installato il grub ?
<m4xR34L> ora sono su ubuntu
<m4xR34L> fino a ieri accedevo
<gigirock> m4xR34L, ctrl alt t si apre il terminale poi sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, ma intendi che non si avvia win o che non lo vedi da ubuntu ?
<m4xR34L> non accedo a partizione da ubuntu
<m4xR34L> mi occorre lavorare su files salvati su win
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<m4xR34L> gia installato
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<m4xR34L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25903855/
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, sudo mkdir /media/win
<m4xR34L> fatto
<m4xR34L> ma ,non va
<Carlin0> caduto ... m4xR34L fino a dove hai letto ?
<m4xR34L> sudo mkdir /media/win
<Carlin0> ok
<Carlin0> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/win
<m4xR34L> ok windows è ibernato
<m4xR34L> ecco il problema
<Carlin0> embè
<m4xR34L> :)
<Carlin0> arresta il sistema correttamente
<m4xR34L> già mi era successo :)
<m4xR34L> scusate è stato un falso allarme
<m4xR34L> grazie come sempre Carlin0, ciao gente riavvio
<Guest38285> salve, ho questa batteria: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25904179/ . Non si carica più. qualche suggerimento?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Guest38285
<ubot-it> Guest38285: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<macosx> Ciao, volevo chiedere perché l'ultima versione di Ubuntu (17) non funzioni su macchina virtuale, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-07
<perseo> buongiorno a tutti
<Tizianoflavio> Buongiorno.. A chi posso chiedere supporto x la configurazione fibra?
<Tizianoflavio> Nn c'è nessuno?
<ste> buongiornoa tutti
<ste> provo qui come ultima speranza... :o
<ste> c'è qualcuno disposta a dedicarmi 10 minuti?
<[Enrico]> !chiedi | ste
<ubot-it> ste: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ste> wow..fantastico :D.... ho un hdd esterno con filesystem EXT4 creato con ubuntu 16.04.. purtroppo il pc sul quale era installato ubuntu è inutilizzabile e al suo posto è arrivato un pc win... ora, sia avviando una live di ubuntu, sia usando paragon per leggere ext4 da win, mi trovo l'hdd inutilizzabile. win non lo vede, live ubuntu lo vede ma mi dic
<ste> e che non sono il proprietario. io no sono nemmeno avezzo ad ubuntu, il pc era di mio padre.... avete soluzioni "semplici"?
<[Enrico]> ste: probabilmente è un problema di permessi. In Linux ogni file ha un propietario, identificato da un numero univoco (generalmente tipo 1000, 1001 eccetera) se avvii il livecd l'identificativo del tuo utente non corrisponde
<ste> ho provato: sudo chown -R root /media/hdd
<ste> nessun risultato...
<ste> ok enrico... come diavolo faccio a diventare proprietario!?
<[Enrico]> ste: non capisco cosa vuoi dire con le ultime tre frasi
<ste> quali frasi?
<[Enrico]> chown -R root capisco cosa sia, ma cosa vuoi dire che non ha alcun risultato....
<ste> ho procato il comando da terminale per cambiare proprietario...
<ste> ma il propietario non cambia
<[Enrico]> chown -R root fa diventare il super utente il proprietario, non tu
<[Enrico]> ste: chi è il proprietario attuale?
<ste> ok.. ma nella live chi sono io?
<[Enrico]> ste: per sapere chi se tu nel terminale scrivi il comand whoami
<ste> non dovrei essere root nella live?
<[Enrico]> comando*
<[Enrico]> ste: no, per diventare root devi usare sudo
<ste> grazie
<ste> provo
<[Enrico]> nella live sei un utente normale
<ste> ecco... credevo di essere root in live...
<[Enrico]> :)
<ste> dici che una volta scoperto chi sono e con il comando chown riesco?
<[Enrico]> ste: è probabile.
<ste> ti chiedo un'altima cosa...
<ste> come faccio a loggarmi come root in una live?
<ste> nel caso non capissi chi sono... non posso dare root come proprietario e loggarmi come root?
<[Enrico]> ste: cosa c'è nel disco? solo file tipo foto e roba del genere o anche altro?
<[Enrico]> (roba del genere == dati)
<ste> roba del genere... :)
<ste> credo foto e video
<[Enrico]> ste: no, non puoi loggarti come root. Siccome loggarsi come root è pericoloso (se cancelli il file sbagliato per sbaglio distruggi il sistema ed è estremamente facile prendere virus) non si può
<ste> è roba di mio padre... che non sa come risolvere...
<[Enrico]> ste: se vuoi diventare root in un terminale scrivi: sudo -i
<ste> al comando wohami non da risposta....
<[Enrico]> ste: ok se sono solo foto e video va bene. Se ci sono file di sistema usando chown si possono fare danni
<[Enrico]> ste: si scrive whoami
<[Enrico]> e lo devi scrivere in un terminale
<ste> si si
<ste> ok ok...
<ste> sono ubuntu
<ste> vediamo di farcela....
<ste> ti ringrazio tantissimo
<[Enrico]> figurati :)
<[Enrico]> ok allora dai sudo chown -R ubuntu /media/hdd  (supponendo ovviamente che /media/hdd sia il path dove il disco è montato)
<ste> se risolvo ti devo una pizza
<[Enrico]> eheheheh
<[Enrico]> ste: ci mette tanto il chown eh? Potrebbero anche volerci ore se ci sono tanti file, mettiti comodo :)
<Nobushi> salve a tutti, in questa chat si può avere supporto su kali linux o bisogna andare su un altro canale? Grazie
<[Enrico]> Nobushi: in questo canale si supporta solo ed esclusivamente ubuntu e i software forniti dai repo ufficiali
<ste> non lo so quanto ci mette... lo sta facendo mio papà a km da qui.... un disastro...ahahah
<[Enrico]> ste: ah come ti capisco. Io gestisco i PC della famiglia da 600 Km di distanza :)
<[Enrico]> (tutti su linux chiariamoci)
<ste> io ho spinto mio padre ad usare ubunto..ormai 10 anni fa... poi onestamente ho molltato e sono passato alla perdizione, ora uso solo osx... lui è rimasto ad ubuntu fino a poco tempo fa, ma io non sono più capace :(
<ste> bisogna essere troppo appassionati per usare ubuntu a pieno
<[Enrico]> ste: sono cambiate molte cose rispetto a 10 anni fa
<[Enrico]> sinceramente tutta la mia famiglia usa linux ora e nessuno è un esperto di computer o un appassionato di ubuntu
<[Enrico]> sono solo utenti normali, se il sistema funziona bene, sono contento
<[Enrico]> contenti*
<[Enrico]> mia mamma non ha nemmeno mai usato Windows o macOS
<[Enrico]> il problema è che se ti si rompe ubuntu è difficile trovare un negozio dove te lo sanno sistemare, con Windows è abbastanza facile (e comunque c'è sempre la soluzione "reinstallare"
<ste> è vero.. fino a che gli stai dietro... poi quando inizi ad avere bisogno di qualcosa di più... io mi sono trovato, non male, anzi, ma mi sono trovato a dover impegnare trop'po tempo per fare qualcosa che osx fa senza nemmeno pensarci
<[Enrico]> ste: tipo?
<ste> una banalità immensa... programmare i tasti agguntivi di un mouse...
<[Enrico]> eheheh ok è vero questo ancora manca
<[Enrico]> tuttavia ci stanno lavorando (finalmente)
<ste> allora posso tornare ad ubuntu?!?! :D
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> nulla ti vieta di provare. Se hai un PC (non un mac) che ti avanza o una macchina virtuale, prova, è gratis :)
<ste> io faccio programmi dalla mattina alla sera... per macchine automatiche... e la sera.. a casa.. voglio qualcosa che faccia mtutto da solo
<[Enrico]> ste: come ci ricorda il buon Carlin0, qui non si chiacchera, ma possiamo continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat se vuoi :)
<Morfeus00> Buongiorno chi mi può consigliare una valida alternativa ad Adobe Dreamweaver per Ubuntu 17.0
<dodo85> ciao a tutti
<dodo85> stò scaricando umbuct,appena ho completato il download,cosa devo fare?
<dodo85> avvio il file?
<Carlin0> dodo85, devi leggerti un po di guide
<Carlin0> !installazione | dodo85
<ubot-it> dodo85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<dodo85> dove le posso trovare?
<Carlin0> !iso | dodo85
<ubot-it> dodo85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> eccole
<dodo85> ok grazie mille
<Carlin0> dodo85, masterizza un dvd e poi segui la guida per l'installazione
<dodo85> ok
<dodo85> posso installare sopra window,o devo formattare il tutto?
<gigirock> dodo85, no puoi installare a fianco di windows mantendolo ....
<dodo85> ottimo
<Guest90962> possibile creare un collegamneto sul desktop per segnere il pc ubuntu 17.10
<Guest90962> come in win
<gigirock> Guest21983, dipende dal desktop....
<Guest90962> gnome qello di default con ubuntu 17.10
<gigirock> Guest21983, fai un lanciatore che lancia sudo shutdown -h now
<Guest90962> e per crearlo
<gigirock> tasto destro...............
<Guest90962> poi
<gigirock> non ho gnome...
<Guest90962> cmq non compare con ubuntu 17.10
<gigirock> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<gigirock> questo spegne senza essere sudi
<gigirock> Guest21983,  https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/IconeDiAvvio/Gnome-panel?action=show&redirect=AmbienteGrafico%2FGnome%2FAggiungereLanciatoriDesktop
<gigirock> azz scusa..........
<salvo> salve a tutti compreso l'emerito Carlin0 se presente qualcuno mi puoi aiutare con periferiche audio risultanti unplugged
<gigirock> salvo, ancora ?
<salvo> gigirock non ho risolto
<dodo85> provo a masterizzare l'immagine su dvd,ma mi dice che l'immagine del disco selezionato non è valido
<dodo85> posso mettere il file su chiavetta
<salvo> Carlin0 gigirock sembra che la combinazione di ubuntu/driver gpu proprietari nvidia / audio scheda madre abbia dato molti problemi con periferiche audio risultanti unplugged
<dodo85> provo a masterizzare l'immagine su dvd,ma mi dice che l'immagine del disco selezionato non è valido
<dodo85> posso mettere il file su chiavetta
<gigirock> dodo85, si metti la iso su chiavetta usando windows con programma che si chiama rufus
<gigirock> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gigirock> dodo85, vedi la guida
<gigirock> salvo, ma hai provato a reinstallare il de ?
<salvo> gigirock cosa è il de? esattamente desktop environment?
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<AndreaXx> Come faccio a masterizzare un file .iso su un supporto esterno? Vorrei creare una chiavetta USB di Windows 7, ma non riesco proprio a capire come fare!
<[Enrico]> AndreaXx: devi usare rufus per creare le penne USB
<AndreaXx> [Enrico]: Rufus è disponibile anche per Ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> AndreaXx: oh scusa avevo capito che volessi fare il contrario, creare una penna USB con ubuntu da windows... chiedo scusa
<AndreaXx> [Enrico]: Attualmente sto utilizzando Ubuntu 16.04 (x64) e vorrei masterizzare Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) su USB, e mi chiedo in che modo posso farlo. Ho appena finito di installare Unetbootin tramite il terminale che dovrebbe funzionare allo stesso modo di Rufus (quest'ultimo non disponibile per Ubuntu). Speriamo bene!
<[Enrico]> AndreaXx: eh non saprei, mai fatto mi dispiace :)
<[Enrico]> buona fortuna!
<AndreaXx> Grazie!
<salvo> qualcuno sa come gestire auto sensing delle uscite audio? sembra possa essere questo il mio problema+
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx3xYZ85BfV
<salvo> inizio a sentirmi un tantino sfortunato
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<AndreaXx> Sto riscontrando un problema con UNetbootin su Ubuntu 16.04 (x64). Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ryuujin> AndreaXx: prova a esporre il problema
<ryuujin> podarsi qualcuno ti sapra' aiutare...
<AndreaXx> Ho provato a masterizzare il file .iso di Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) su USB utilizzando UNetbootin, ma quando provo a riavviare il PC e ad avviare l'installazione del nuovo sistema operativo, questa mi rimane bloccata ad una schermata con su scritto "Windows sta per avviarsi".
<salvo> ryuujin o altri ho audio assente con 2 periferiche presenti una della scheda madre e una su gpu via hdmi. Risultano tutte unplugged in pavucontrol e non sento audio da varie cuffie che su altri dispo vanno. Mi interessa far funziona l'audio posteriore o frontale delle mainboard https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1l1yYo4JT5
<Carlin0> salvo, come già detto ieri se la scheda audio non va con 2 OS diversi al 99% è defunta
<Mr_Pan> !windows | AndreaXx
<ubot-it> AndreaXx: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, unetbootin è buggato su ubuntu puoi usare creatore dischi di avvio per la chiavetta
<AndreaXx> Carlin0: Quando provo ad avviare il "Creatore dischi di avvio" su Ubuntu 16.04 (x64) e provo a selezionare il file .iso di Windows 7 Home Premium (x64), quest'ultimo non viene riconosciuto e di conseguenza non mi è possibile procedere.
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, qui non si da supporto a windows
<Carlin0> pensavo fosse ubuntu
<AndreaXx> Ho scritto chiaramente nel mio primo messaggio che stavo riscontrando un problema durante la masterizzazione di Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) su USB utilizzando Ubuntu 16.04 (x64).
<AndreaXx> Se UNetbootin non funziona quali altre alternative vi sono?
<Carlin0> hai sbagliato canale AndreaXx e io ho letto male
<Carlin0> !windows | AndreaXx
<ubot-it> AndreaXx: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<AndreaXx> Se mi sposto sul canale dedicato a Microsoft Windows, avendo io Ubuntu installato sul mio PC, come possono mai aiutarmi?
<AndreaXx> Non credo che conoscano alternative a UNetbootin in ambiente GNU/Linux.
<Mr_Pan> AndreaXx, imagewriter o multiwriter
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, qui non si da supporto a installazioni windows , cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<Mr_Pan> AndreaXx, questi programmi servono a copiare iso su usb poi wquello ci copi non interessa ... ovvio che se chiedi come masterizzare una iso windows
<Mr_Pan> non ti si puo rispondere
<Mr_Pan> AndreaXx, ciao
<AndreaXx> Carlin0 se rileggi i miei messaggi ho semplicemente chiesto un'alternativa a UNetbootin che funzionasse su GNU/Linux, alternative che @Mr_Pan mi ha gentilmente fornito. In ogni caso grazie per l'aiuto!
<Mr_Pan> !info multiwriter
<ubot-it> Package multiwriter does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> !info multi-writer
<ubot-it> Package multi-writer does not exist in xenial
<AndreaXx> In ogni caso non è mia intenzione fare polemica, sia chiaro! Carlin0
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, un programma che va bene per caricare una iso linux non è detto che funzioni anche per la iso win per questo ti ho indirizzato altrove
<Mr_Pan> !info gnome-multi-writer
<ubot-it> gnome-multi-writer (source: gnome-multi-writer): Write an ISO file to multiple USB devices at once. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.0-2 (xenial), package size 125 kB, installed size 473 kB
<salvo> AndreaXx se vuoi c'è multiboot iso per averne molteplici
<Mr_Pan> !info multiboot
<ubot-it> multiboot (source: multiboot): The Multiboot specification. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.96+20101113-1 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 305 kB
<AndreaXx> E di questo ti ringrazio, Carlin0. Ma avendo riscontrato questo problema con UNetbootin in ambiente GNU/Linux, cercavo delle valide alternative a quest'ultime; alternative che dubito sapessero indicarmi i possessori di Microsoft Windows, o meglio: Magari avrebbero saputo indicarmele, ma non è detto che le stesse siano state rilasciate anche per il
<AndreaXx> pinguino (Rufus ne è un esempio).
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, qui non si da supporto a installazioni windows cerca di capirlo
<AndreaXx> Questo l'ho capito, Carlin0!
<AndreaXx> >.<
<salvo> buona serata a tutti
<mimmik> join #asimov
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-08
<Uzzi> ho aggiunto un client ad un dominio samba, l'autenticazione funziona benissimo. Ora dovrei in base al gruppo di appartenenza dell'user montare una share dir, idee?
<gigirock> uzzi se controlli se 'esiste' la share dir per quel utente tipo if -f <la sharedir> , oppure 'monti' la sharedir se va a buon fine il mount ...............
<Uzzi> devo fare questi controlli con uno scriptino?
<gigirock> si sull'autostart dell'utente....
<Uzzi> essendo per tuutti gli utenti non lo devo mettere a livello di home
<gigirock> Uzzi, allora metti con fstab
<gigirock> Uzzi, ma se e' per tutti allora autorizza a livello 'dominio' o meglio workgroup cosi' solo i pc di quel workgroup accederanno alla risorsa
<Uzzi> gigirock: ho un DC con samba4 sotto nel quale ho gruppi e cartelle condivise per singoli gruppi
<gigirock> uzzi ok allora metti in fstab la risorsa e 6 a posto
<Uzzi> devo usare ~/.smbcredentials per le credenziali dei diversi user da quel che leggo
<Uzzi> ma non mi convince
<Uzzi> forse mi convince di più pam_mount.conf.xml
<Charleston7878> Salve a tutti
<Charleston7878> avrei cortesemente bisogno di supporto. Premetto che é la prima volta che cerco di utilizzare questo sistema operativo.
<Charleston7878> ho il cd con LUBUNTU 17.04
<Charleston7878> ma non riesco a farlo partire... sono entrato nel bios e ho impostato SATA CD per il boot ma nulla..
<Charleston7878> qualche suggerimento?
<gigirock> eh da 10:23 a 10:39 nessuno lo ha aiutato.... installera' mint !
<david_> Buonasera, sapete dirmi perchè ogni volta che scarico gli aggiornamenti mi scrive "Scaricamento delle informazione del repostory non riuscito controllare la propria connessione"
<Carlin0> david_, apri un terminale  e scrivi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> david_, copia il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | david_
<ubot-it> david_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<david_> Ciao Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25918823/
<Nobushi> salve a tutti Ho finito di installare ubuntu sul mio pc, ma si avvia windows10
<Nobushi> ho installato prima windows10 su un hd e poi su un altro hd ubuntu, ma all'avvio parte windows e non mi permette di scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare in dual boot. Da premettere che ho sostituito i due hd dove c'erano installati windows8 e ubuntu e il dual boot funzionava perfettamente
<Nobushi> dal boot non vedo nessuna funzione UEFI, la scheda madre è di un Dell Optiplex 755
<Nobushi> qualche suggerimento?
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, quando hai instalato ubuntu sul secondo disco ... dove hai fatto scrivere grub ?  sul primo quello ocn windows spero ..
<Nobushi> su quello dove ho installato linux
<Nobushi> quindi come posso risolvere, devo reinstallare ubuntu?
<Nobushi_1> ho installato su sdc
<Nobushi_1> https://imgur.com/a/5IL98
<Nobushi_1> e per il device per l-installazione del boot loader, ho selezionato sdc
<david_>  Buonasera, sapete dirmi perchè ogni volta che scarico gli aggiornamenti mi scrive "Scaricamento delle informazione del repostory non riuscito controllare la propria connessione"
<Mr_Pan> david_, va in time out o hai dei repo non piu attivi
<Carlin0> david_, 2 ore fa ho scritto
<Carlin0> 17:07:16<Carlin0> david_, apri un terminale  e scrivi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> 17:07:43<Carlin0> david_, copia il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> anzi 3
<Carlin0> !paste | david_
<ubot-it> david_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<david_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25918823/
<Carlin0> david_, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> sempre in pastebin
<david_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25919840/
<Carlin0> david_, sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> e poi di nuovo sudo apt update
<david_> ha fatto gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> ok sei a posto
<david_> grazie carlin0, sei un mito
<Carlin0> david_, evita di aggiungere ppa come vedi fanno solo danni
<david_> concordo
<Andymetal1981> Buonasera a tutti Mi sono imbattuto in un problema dopo aver installato un programma per visualizzare le immagini dicom radiologiche su cd-rom
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, che problema
<Andymetal1981> Il computer è come impazzito la presentazione di Powerpoint sulla quale stavo lavorando ha iniziato a tremare ho riavviato ma non riesco più ad entrare con la mia utenza perché quando faccio per scrivere la password molti tasti della tastiera non funzionano funzionano solo alcune lettere
<Carlin0> Andymetal1981, ma stai parlando di windows ?
<Andymetal1981> No Ubuntu Intendevo dire l'analogo di PowerPoint
<Carlin0> e che programma sarebbe ?
<Andymetal1981> Credo si chiami libreoffice
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, il programma per vedere le radiografie .....
<Mr_Pan> !info amide
<ubot-it> amide (source: amide): software for Medical Imaging. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-6 (xenial), package size 598 kB, installed size 3061 kB
<Mr_Pan> !info aeskulap
<ubot-it> aeskulap (source: aeskulap): medical image viewer and DICOM network client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2b1-15 (xenial), package size 316 kB, installed size 1419 kB
<Mr_Pan> uno di questi ?
<Mr_Pan> !info dicomscope
<ubot-it> dicomscope (source: dicomscope): OFFIS DICOM Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.0-15build1 (xenial), package size 510 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Andymetal1981> Non so quale di questi sia il download del programma è partito in automatico non appena ho inserito il CD ROM
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, non credo proprio ...
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, per instalare un sw come minimo hai dovuto inserire una password di root
<Andymetal1981> Nel senso che non l'ho cercato io il programma Ma me lo sono trovato come scelta da scaricare e Sinceramente non ricordo il nome
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, devi cercare di capire cosa hai installato altrimenti come facciamo?!
<Andymetal1981> Mi pare di ricordare che fosse un nome breve tipo di tre lettere
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Andymetal1981> Secondo voi c'è modo di recuperare i dati delle slides su cui stavo lavorando?
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, se apri di nuovo il programma ti ovrebbe chiedere il recupero del file che si e' bloccato
<Mr_Pan> se non te lo chiede...pace ..
<Andymetal1981> Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto tecnico Purtroppo io none capisco molto sono un medico e utilizzo il computer a un livello molto base
<Andymetal1981> Il mio problema adesso è che non riesco proprio a immettere la password di accesso al computer relativa alla mia utenza
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, hai riavviato il pc  ?
<Andymetal1981> Sì più volte
<Mr_Pan> e non funzionanno i tasti ?
<Andymetal1981> Alcuni tasti non funzionano tra cui quelli relativi ai caratteri della mia password
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, tastiera a filo  ?
<Andymetal1981> No no integrata
<Mr_Pan> laptop  ?
<Andymetal1981> Sì
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal1981, questa cosa dei tasti che non vanno e' veramente strana ,...
<Andymetal1981> Sì infatti non mi è mai capitata è poco prima come vi dicevo il programma con cui preparo le slides ha iniziato a tremare ea diventare inutilizzabile
<Carlin0> Andymetal1981, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<Andymetal1981> Sì purtroppo ho solo Ubuntu perché un amico che me l'ha installato che si occupa di computer mi aveva detto che non era riuscito a fare la bipartizione mettendo anche Windows
<Andymetal1981> Sinceramente non ricordo perché
<Carlin0> è un pc nuovo ?
<Andymetal1981> No di seconda mano una Asus p550c
<Carlin0> dovresti provare ad avviare un live cd e vedere se la tastiera funziona o se le due cose non sono correlate
<Andymetal1981> Scusa la mia ignoranza Che cos'è un live CD?
<Carlin0> Andymetal1981, scarichi una iso di installazione ubuntu la masterizzi e poi avvii il pc con quella
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Andymetal1981> Potrei farlo dall'altro laptop su cui ho solo windows
<Andymetal1981> Adesso sto provando a fare il download di Ubuntu dall'altro laptop. Il mio timore è quello di perdere i dati sul laptop che non sta funzionando....
<rafamak> ciao raga scusate sono alle prime armi, ma ho installato una macchina virtuale con kali linux e oracle virtual box ma quando l'avvio mi dice che il kernel non è appropriato alla mia cpu come posso risolvere??
<peppe124ub> la distro non è ubuntu allora? gisuto?
<Carlin0> rafamak, non diamo supporto per installazioni virtuali e nemmeno per kali
<peppe124ub> in questo caso puoi sempre unirti a #ubuntu-it-chat
<dommario> Buonasera chi mi aiuta?ho installato Vbox e mi da il seguente errore RTR3InitEx failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)
<dommario> Buonasera chi mi aiuta? ho installato Vbox e mi da RTREInitEx failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)
<Carlin0> dommario, come l'hai installata vbox ?
<dommario> in che senso?
<dommario> scusami ma è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<Carlin0> bhe è una domanda in italiano ... come hai fatto ?
<dommario> l'ho scaricata dal siti virtual box isieme al pacchetto di estensione e li ho lanciati entrambi
<Carlin0> avrai installato prima il deb e poi l'estensione immagino
<dommario> esatto
<Carlin0> ok e quando ti da quell'errore ?
<dommario> quando lancio il programma con estensione ,exe
<Carlin0> dommario, hai installato windows su virtualbox ?
<dommario> si
<Carlin0> quindi l'errore riguarda windows
<dommario> xp
<Carlin0> !windows | dommario
<ubot-it> dommario: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<dommario> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-09
<davinelulinvega> Buongiorno. Non ricordo più come ci si muove su una chat, ma vabbe'. Xubuntu si sta installando sul mio pc da 9 ORE...
<davinelulinvega> ...e non so dove chiedere aiuto
<davinelulinvega> (mi basterebbe un link, non è che voglia disturbare, eh)
<davinelulinvega> aiuto?
<davinelulinvega> aiuto?
<davinelulinvega> Non so neanche se qualcuno possa vedere quel che sto scrivendo, e fuori è nuvolo.
<davinelulinvega> Nessuno che sappia dove io possa chiedere?
<davinelulinvega> come siete umani, voi
<xstreuner> Ciao a tutti. Sto installando ubuntu sul mio portatile, ma l'installer si blocca quando scelgo manualmente il disco su cui installarlo
<xstreuner> la versione e' la 17.10 x64, ho un clevo WS230T aka santech t55
<cicciooo> Buongiorno ma per me non tanto... all'avvio di ubuntu 16.04 desktop si ferma a questa riga (initramfs)
<cicciooo> che mi consigliate di fare?
<cicciooo> il problemi si èè verificato dopo aver fatto 4 aggiornamenti di sistema
<xstreuner> Cicciooo forse la partizione si è corrotta. Prova ed eseguire il comando 'exit' e postare quello che ti compare a schermo (magari fai una foto e la carichi su imgur)
<cicciooo> ok
<cicciooo> xstreuner:   come lo carico su imgur?
<nonnomarco> dopo aggiornamento odierno 9/11 kvir non connette più nessun server irc qualche suggerimento grazie
<xstreuner> Cicciooo: Se hai scattato la foto col telefono scarichi l'app nello store, ti registri usando google e condividi il link qua una volta fatto l'upload
<cicciooo> https://imgur.com/a/4I1Lq
<cicciooo> xstreuner: va bene in quel modo?
<xstreuner> Ok, il disco è corrotto come mi aspettavo. Esegui il comando che ti invio ora, così cerchiamo di sistemare
<xstreuner> fsck /dev/mapper/server--vg-root -y
<xstreuner> Quando finisce esegui il comando 'reboot' e dovrebbe avviarsi
<cicciooo> ok ma perche il disco si è corrotto?
<xstreuner> Cicciooo: Ade ha corrotto il mainframe di Gaia per non farti scoprire i segreti di linux. A noi nora prescelti tocca l'arduo compito di eliminare la corruzione
<cicciooo> cmq tutto è ripartito, grazie mille
<xstreuner> Di nulla. Seriamente parlando: sinceramente non so come si sia corrotto il disco. Ci sono troppe cause possibile ed io ho poca esperienza a riguardo
<cicciooo> ok grazie mille
<salvo> Sono a chiedere assistenza per dispositivi audio risultanti unplugged https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0yP8kVXJS4 inutile dire che non sento audio altrimenti non chiederei il vostro aiuto grazie a chi potrà aiutarmi e a chi l'ha già fatto gigirock Carlin0
<salvo> MrPan
<salvo> ho provato questa soluzione https://askubuntu.com/questions/150887/sound-from-both-headphones-and-speakers ma il make mi dà errore 2 anche se i pacchetti sono installati
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK3EQGxAoc4
<gigirock> apt-get install --reinstall  alsa-base alsa-utils
<gigirock>  salvo hai gia' fatto questo ?
<Carlin0> salvo, ma hai verificato che la scheda audio funzioni ? perchè se su 2 OS che hai su quel pc non va nemmeno con uno è un brutto indizio
<gigirock> salvo, ctrl alt t poi alsamixer , controlla che i volumi siano alzati e che la scheda audio selezionata sia corretta...
<salvo> Carlin0 non ho altri xubuntu dovrei scaricarlo e consigli su os? perchè sembra sia un bug comune che ubuntu da 15.04 a 16.04 e configurazione con mb e gpu ndvia tutte le uscite audio risultano unplugged
<salvo> gigirock cosa fa ctrl alt t perchè se fa logout lo faccio in un secondo momento sto provando a fare una app per il mio modem che non ce l'ha
<Carlin0> salvo, pochi giorni fa dicevi (e il canale è loggato) di avere 2 sistemi operativi su quel pc , cmq ammettendo che tu ti sia sbagliato prova da una live
<gigirock> salvo apri un terminale e digita alsamixer .... cmq visto che sembra un problema hw , direi che e' ottima l'idea di provare una live magari non ubuntu cosi' capiamo se e' un prob hw o sw
<salvo> Carlin0 i 2 so sono entrambi ubuntu 16.04 e anche live da lo stesso problema. sembra che la combinazione di so, 2 diversi device audio di cui una su gpu nvidia
<gigirock> salvo , una volta per tutte : il pc ha processore intel ? la sk nvidia e' una sk fisica o e' integrata nel sistema ?
<gigirock> salvo, ma se provi con la live di ubuntu carichi gli stessi kernel e driver
<Carlin0> prova una live della 17.10
<salvo> hw asrock fm2a75m dgs cpu a8 5500 gpu evga gtx 1050ti
<gigirock> ah ok salvo
<salvo> Stasera provo la 17.10 live domandina sapete perchè una distro armel hf non carica automaticamente update-rd defaults di cups e samba? ma solo via .bashrc e quindi sono se ci si connette?
<Carlin0> una distro , quale ?
<gigirock> salvo, una distro armel hf e' per processori non x86 .......
<salvo> ubuntu 16.04 per armel hf
<gigirock> salvo , ok ma su che hw la avvii ?
<salvo> raspberry sono 2 richieste diverse
<gigirock> ah ok...
<gigirock> ma carichi ubuntu server ?
<salvo> no ubuntu 16.04 armel hf poi ho installato linuxtv per registrare/streaming tv, cups e sane per vecchio aio, samba per condivisione registrazioni tv,
<gigirock> aio ?
<salvo> all-in-one gigirock
<salvo> rx425
<salvo> epson
<gigirock> salvo, perche' samba e cups vogliono uno 'user' mentre quando booti root non e' un vero user....
<salvo> sparo la cavolata: non si può fare update-rc defaults di /etc/init.d smb && di cups && sane?
<castolu> si vede you tube su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> si
<castolu> ok
<castolu> ma le dirette anche?
<Carlin0> castolu, youtube lo vedi da ubuntu e anche senza installare flash
<gigirock> si castolu si vede tutto senza problemi
<gigirock> castolu, adesso pero' devi installare ubuntu.............
<castolu> gigi ubuntu l'ho installato
<Carlin0> vedo pure timvision e mi dicono si vede anche netflix
<castolu> ma sono uscito perchè non riuscivo a vedere topcalcio24 in diretta
<castolu> mentre vedevo i filmati già registyrati e presenti
<castolu> oggi rientrero in ubuntu e vedro
<castolu> se non lo vedessi di nuovo andro in chat direttamente da ubuntu
<gigirock> castolu, cosa e' topcalcio24 ?
<salvo> gigirock tv sportiva
<castolu> esatto
<salvo> gigirock in realtà è un rete che trasmette sostanzialmente programmi giornalistici sportivi riguardanti il calcio solo da poco la sera si visualizzano programmi politici GRRRRR
<castolu> ehi salvo vedo che sei molto informato
<ryuujin> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvo> niente partite anche se per un periodo avevano provato a trasmetter partite di team inglese
<castolu> io la politica l'ho seguita per molto tempo
<ryuujin> castolu | !chat
<castolu> ora non ne ho piu voglia
<castolu> tanto non serve incazzarsi
<ryuujin> castolu e salvo, esiste il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> non intasate il canale di supporto... plesae
<castolu> ok ryuujin,scusa ma questo a cosa serve?
<Carlin0> qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<ryuujin> castolu: per le chiacchiere... #ubuntu-it-chat
<castolu> ok grazie non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<castolu> ciao a tutti
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, dopo aver effettuato un normale aggiornamento al mio 17.04 mi sono accorto che non funziona più la stampante, una vecchia epson 870 che ha sempre funzionato. Qualcuno può darmi un aiuto? Grazie.
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, dopo un normale aggiornamento al mio 17.04 la stampante che poco prima funzionava, ha smesso di funzionare, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<gianco62> Dimenticavo dopo lo stesso aggiornamento, ha smesso di andare anche il wifi
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gianco62> Ciao, scusa, sono un pò alle prime armi, sto usando ubuntu 17.04 funzionava tutto , fino a quando dopo aver fatto il normale aggiornamento di alcuni pacchetti in automatico, la stampante ed il wifi hanno smesso di funzionare. Se provo a connettermi senza cavo al router mi dice che sono attualmente disconnesso.
<gianco62> Disconnessi rete senza fili.
<[Enrico]> gianco62: non necessariamente inerente al tuo problema, ma utile da sapere: la 17.04 diviene obsoleta fra due mesi, è quindi consigliabile aggiornare alla 17.10. C'è anche il caso che il tuo problema si risolva dopo l'aggiornamento (che devi comunque fare a breve)
<gianco62> Praticamente non saranno più rilasciati gli aggiornamenti per la 17.04 tra un paio di mesi?
<[Enrico]> gianco62: corretto
<[Enrico]> gianco62: in ubuntu ci sono due tipo di release, le LTS e le release normali. Le normaly sono supportate per 9 mesi e ne esce una nuova ogni 6 mesi
<[Enrico]> le LTS sono rilasciate ogni due anni e sono supportate dai 3 ai 5 anni (dipende dai pacchetti, non tutti sono supportati 5 anni)
<[Enrico]> le LTS attuali sono la 14.04 e la 16.04 e la 18.04 che verrà rilasciata tra 5 mesi sarà una LTS
<gianco62> quindi per avere un sistema più duraturo bisognerà aspettare la 18.04 perchè anche la 17.10 sarà una normaly?
<[Enrico]> gianco62: puoi aggiornare dalla 17.04 alla 17.10 e poi dalla 17.10 alla 18.04 e poi aspettare la LTS successiva
<[Enrico]> comunque sia si, se non vuoi aggiornare spesso la cosa migliore è stare su una LTS
<gianco62> e la prox sarà 18.10. cmq se faccio l'aggiornamento alla 17.10 tu pensi che le problematiche stampante e wifi si possano risolvere?
<[Enrico]> gianco62: la prossima LTS sarà la 18.04 non la 18.10.
<[Enrico]> e non posso sapere se si risolvono o no... ma tanto vale provare
<Carlin0> gianco62, hai provato a re installare la stampante ?
<gianco62> ho provato a staccarla e a reinstallarla ma niente
<Carlin0> e no prova a rimuoverla e reinstallarla
<gianco62> ok ora provo
<gianco62> Fatto, la vede ma non stampa la pagina di prova
<Carlin0> che stampante è?
<gianco62> una vecchia epson stylu photo 870s
<gianco62> ma è sempre andata benissimo, io penso che nell'aggiornamento si sia smarrito qualche pacchetto.
<gianco62> stylus
<Carlin0> gianco62, hai aggiunto ppa per caso ? perchè di solito quando i problemi nascono"dopo un aggiornamento" la causa sono loro
<gianco62> scusa cosa sono i ppa?
<Carlin0> gianco62, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> gianco62, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> gianco62, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<gianco62> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlD6A3OrDSY
<Carlin0> il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> incolla qui
<Mr_Pan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25926110/  eccolo   ... .e' pieno ...
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25926119/
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25926119/
<Carlin0> gianco62, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<gianco62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25926128/
<Carlin0> eh gianco62 non sai cosa siano i ppa ma ne hai una 15ina , inoltre si vede che hai fatto vari avanzamenti di versione
<gianco62> si negli ultimi 4/5 mesi ho fatto l'upgrade alla 17.04
<gianco62> ma cosa sono i ppa? così almeno dopo lo so;)
<Carlin0> ma prima ancora dalla 15.10
<Carlin0> !ppa | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<gianco62> ma da dove mi sarebbero arrivati, visto che io faccio sempre gli aggiornamenti dal supporto
<Mr_Pan> web8update   ad esempio quello non e' supporto ufficiale ...
<Mr_Pan> lo stesso ppa di google chrome ...
<Carlin0> chrome può passare
<Mr_Pan> si certo
<Mr_Pan> ma gerardpuig ... no
<Carlin0> gerardpuig-ubuntu-ppa-xenial questo puzza parecchio
<Carlin0> appunto
<Carlin0> e pure webup8team
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> ataresao ... il primo
<gianco62> quindi che fare ora, mi conviene fare l'avanzamento e sperare?!
<Carlin0> gianco62, io salverei i dati e farei installazione pulita di una LTS
<gianco62> ma per lts dovrei aspettare mi diceva qualcuno poco fa a meno di non tornare indietro
<Carlin0> ce la 16.04 che ha ancora supporto fino al 2021
<Carlin0> boh vedi tu
<gianco62> ma non è più possibile ripristinare questa versione eliminando queste ppa?
<Carlin0> !ripristino | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> puo provare ma secondo me e' troppo compromessa ormai
<peppe124ub> si perde meno tempo a reinstallare in caso di sistema troppo danneggiato
<gianco62> ma se faccio l'avanzamento alla 17.10 che succede? Un pò di sti ppa me li perdo per strada?
<enrico2017> salve
<gianco62> cmq provo a fare l'avanzamento poi se non dovessi risolvere torno alla vecchia cara 16.04
<Armando76> buonasera
<Armando76> avrei  bisogno della  procedura  di ripulire il pc che  va  lento
<peppe124ub> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Armando76> 4.10
<peppe124ub> forse intendi 14.10?
<peppe124ub> non penso tu usi la 4.10!
<Armando76> da  dove si verifica
<peppe124ub> comunque, in cosa va lento (preciso che ubuntu non è Windows e non necessita pulizia)
<Armando76> xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<peppe124ub> ti va lento xfce4-terminal???
<Armando76> il  pc
<Armando76> questa e  la  verione che  ho  mi  sembra la  14.10
<peppe124ub> comunque una pulizia si può dare... elimina ~/.cache
<peppe124ub> dai questo comando: sudo rm -R ~/.cache
<peppe124ub> ++++++
<Armando76> dal  terminale
<peppe124ub> si, dallo sul terminale (i "+" non guardarli mi sono scappati :D )
<Armando76> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwZDE4nPLcK
<Armando76> questo  esce
<peppe124ub> ok vuol dire che hai finito di pulire la cache
<peppe124ub> e basta, non c'è più nulla da fare, puoi pulire i dati dei singoli browser se vuoi e poi... nulla
<Armando76> grazie
<peppe124ub> figurati
<Armando76> gia  va  meglio
<peppe124ub> se riavvì è ancora più meglio ;)
<Armando76> ok grazie
<Nobushi> salve a tutti. Da ieri non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di avviao in dual boot con ubuntu
<peppe124ub> cosa è successo?
<Nobushi> avevo windows 8 in un hd e ubuntu 16 in un altro hd e funzionavano perfettamente in dual boot. Ho sostituito i due hd e in uno ho installato wondows10 e nell-altro ubuntu 16.04 ma durante l-avvio non vedo il grub per la scelta del dual boot, in automatico parte solo windows
<peppe124ub> vai su buntu
<peppe124ub> ed esegui: sudo update-grub
<Nobushi> https://pasteboard.co/GSSOFtz.png
<Lella67> Problemi dopo aggiornamento
<peppe124ub> sdc è l'hard disk con linux?
<Nobushi> si, l-ho installato in quella partizione
<Lella67> Non entra nella solita videata ma si ferma al prompt comandi
<peppe124ub> ok
<Nobushi> credo che l installazione [ corretta
<peppe124ub> prenditi i diritti di root da la
<Lella67> Non mi è mai successo e non so che fare
<Nobushi> come devo fare
<peppe124ub> scusate, non vi accavallate (mi sono confuso è ho risposto ad un altro)
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, vai sul terminale e digita il comando:
<peppe124ub> sudo update-grub
<peppe124ub> Lella67, spiegato meglio
<Lella67> Tramite Internet ho fatto partire gli aggiornamenti. Ora avviando il pc mi presenta il prompt dei comandi e chiede login e password
<peppe124ub> da quale versione a quale versione hai passato?
<Nobushi> mi e apparso questo messaggio
<Nobushi> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0yPQ31VEh4
<peppe124ub> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<Lella67> Inserisco login e password ma mi resta li. Aspetta qualcosa che io non so
<peppe124ub> al posto di sdX metti sda o sdb (dipende)
<peppe124ub> Lella67, da che versione a che versione hai avanzato? puoi dirlo?
<Nobushi> devo metter la c, dove e installato linux?
<Lella67> Ora la 16,04,3 Los. Prima non so
<Lella67> Lts
<Nobushi> devo inserire questo testo ? sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, si
<Nobushi> ok
<peppe124ub> anche perchè è il tuo hard disk dove c'è linux
<peppe124ub> Lella67, ctrl+alt+F3
<Nobushi> infatti
<peppe124ub> e vai su un atro schermo
<Nobushi> errore
<Nobushi> https://pastebin.com/tMpyWEu6
<Lella67> Mi chiede sempre login e password
<peppe124ub> mettile
<Lella67> Welcom bla bla bla e prompt dei comandi
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, hai una live
<Nobushi> si, sono con il cd live
<peppe124ub> segui questa guida
<peppe124ub> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<peppe124ub> scusa ho sbagliato guida
<peppe124ub> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<peppe124ub> usa quest'ultima
<Nobushi> ma questa procedura parla se si hanno problemi con l-avvio di windows
<peppe124ub> è per ripristinare l'mbr di grub
<Nobushi> il mio problema e del dual boot e ubuntu
<peppe124ub> e se tu sei in live un motivo c'è
<Nobushi> ok, avvio la procedura
<peppe124ub> no
<peppe124ub> hai ragione
<peppe124ub> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<peppe124ub> l'u-bot mi ha dato il link sbagliato
<Nobushi> quindi il link corretto e
<Nobushi> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<peppe124ub> si
<Nobushi> menomale
<Nobushi> ok, avvio la procedura
<Nobushi> ho avviato la procedura ma quando digito i comandi mi appaiono degli errori e non mi fa scaricare il pacchetto del boot repair
<peppe124ub> nah
<peppe124ub> lascia perdere boot repair
<Nobushi> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghNcGMJoJlY7SN
<peppe124ub> in quella guida non c'è scritto di installare boot-repair
<peppe124ub> lo ripeto: segui questa guida:
<peppe124ub> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Nobushi> quale ripristino devo seguire
<Nobushi> Ripristino con accesso diretto al sistema
<Nobushi> Ripristino con accesso da CD/USB Live
<Nobushi> Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR
<peppe124ub>  Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 gli avevo già mandato il link
<Nobushi> non so se devo mettere sdc o sdc1
<Nobushi> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt oppure sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<peppe124ub> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<salvo> ho una urgenza riguardante un kernel che non ho installato volontariamente ma è stato installato da un aggiornamento di multiboot. ora ho una linux image che non si disinstalla con https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmvQoGOJoUM
<Nobushi> nono so cosa sia la chroot, devo digitare il comando
<Nobushi> sudo chroot /mnt
<peppe124ub> si
<Nobushi> il seguente comando e corretto? posso digitarlo?
<Nobushi> mount /dev/sdc1 /boot
<peppe124ub> salvo, linux-image-generic thermald
<peppe124ub> devi eliminare questi?
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, si
<Carlin0> salvo spiega bene il problema
<peppe124ub> Carlin0, ci pensi tu per lui?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, hai la partizione di /boot ? sei sicuro ?
<Carlin0> se salvo risponde vediamo che fare
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjAOlP2M6Hy Carlin0 peppe124ub
<peppe124ub> Carlin0, https://pasteboard.co/GSSOFtz.png
<peppe124ub> non ne ha partizione di boot
<salvo> Come potete vedere non viene disinstallata
<Nobushi> dopo che ho digitato l ultimo comando mi e apparso un messaggio
<Carlin0> salvo, cosa vuoi rimuovere ?
<Nobushi> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjh0cWrQ5okAGu9
<Carlin0> Nobushi, ...
<Nobushi> posso riavviare lo stesso?
<Carlin0> 20:25:18<Nobushi> mount /dev/sdc1 /boot
<Carlin0> questo credo dovessi saltarlo
<peppe124ub> salvo, sudo apt purge linux-image-4.8.0-58-lowlatency:i386
<peppe124ub> vale per la prossima volta: cosngilio di evitare di scherzare troppo con i kernel ;)
<Nobushi> quindi ho sbagliato? Posso riavviarlo?
<peppe124ub> no meglio di no
<Nobushi> ho seguito la procedura
<peppe124ub> cosa hai montato? riepiloga
<Nobushi> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjh0cWrQ5okAGu9
<salvo> peppe124ub grazie ha funzionato non ho scherzato ma non ho fatto apposta me l'ha installato multiboot iso auto
<peppe124ub> dal pastebin si vede che hai finito
<peppe124ub> puoi riavviare
<Carlin0> Nobushi, hai fatto copia incolla de comandi senza leggere cosa c'era scritto tra le righe
<Carlin0> ho i miei dubbi che funzioni
<peppe124ub> mount /dev/sdc1 /boot nun ce sta!!!
<Nobushi> purtroppo alcune cose non mi sono chiare per non sono un esperto
<Nobushi> quindi si puo correggere l errore, oppure posso riavviare
<peppe124ub> salvo, non posso sapere cosa fa ogni persona (difatti il mio è un consiglio)
<peppe124ub> comunque do un altro consiglio: evitate tool di terze parti o che automatizzano cose o metapacchetti
<Carlin0> Nobushi, prova a riavviare se non va rifai tutto da capo saltando di montare la partizione di /boot che non hai
<Nobushi> ok. riavvio, a dopo
<Carlin0> ma poi ... Nobushi
<Carlin0> quale disco parte per primo nel bios ?
<Carlin0> non credo sdc ...
<Nobushi> devo vedere nel bios, eventualmente devo modificarlo?
<Nobushi> devo mettere sdc per primo?
<peppe124ub> certo e deve essere il disco dove c'è ubuntu/grub a partire
<Nobushi> ok
<peppe124ub> sul bios non te li chiama sda sdb sdc
<Carlin0> embè quindi hai installato il grub così in un disco a caso ...
<Carlin0> mah ...
<peppe124ub> no, lo ha installato su quello giusto
<peppe124ub> se guardi il pastebin c'è una ext4
<peppe124ub> quindi è lui
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, perchè tu sai che il primo disco che il bios avvia è sdc ?
<Nobushi> infatti, l ho installato su sdc
<peppe124ub> no
<Nobushi> dove c e intallato linux
<Carlin0> il grub va nel primo disco che viene avviato e non dove sta linux
<salvo> ora mi rimane il problema audio può essere perchè bios mia scheda https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO8yzpGXjI3
<peppe124ub> ok, ma lui può cambiare il primo disco dal bios
<Carlin0> salvo, hai provato con la live ?
<peppe124ub> salvo, che problema audio hai?
<Nobushi> ok, allora avvio e vediamo se riesco a capire e modificare come avvio sdc
<Nobushi> a dopo
<peppe124ub> a dopo
<salvo> peppe123ub il problema si trova si su 16.04,  live 16.04, 17.10 che anche altra installazione nonchè altra distro non ubuntu
<Carlin0> salvo, hai provato con la live ?
<salvo> sì
<peppe124ub> e di quale problema parli?
<Carlin0> e funziona o no ?
<salvo> no
<Carlin0> salvo la tua scheda audio è morta , non funziona con 2 os installati + la live
<peppe124ub> se provi ad aprire alsamixer o qualcosa del genere puoi dedurlo
<peppe124ub> ma se il pc la rileva vuol dire che la usa ed è codesta a non produrre alcun suono
<Carlin0> non è possibile che 3 sistemi operativi non vadano , la scheda è defunta
<peppe124ub> facciamo le cerimonie funebri e mettiamoci un punto, pace all'anima sua
<salvo> Carlin0 spero di no ma ho visto che sono svariati i post con unplugged su device audio quando ci sono in contemporanea gpu nvidia, audio digital on board jack sensing e ubuntu
<Carlin0> come ti pare salvo ma è inutile che da giorni continui ad insistere qui ...
<peppe124ub> salvo hai windows o altri OS non-linux
<salvo> https://www.google.it/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=unplugged+audio+device+unplugged+xubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=CrEEWrPhGtHR8geU5oCwCg
<peppe124ub> nel tuo caso si tratta solo di hdmi?
<Carlin0> salvo, sei pregato di non passare link al di fuori della documentazione ufficiale
<salvo> come si fa a vedere quale dei 2 driver viene "installato" ?
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, come è andata?
<Nobushi> ho modificato la sequenza di avvio nel bios, ho messo quello di ubuntu e mi è apparso il grub con il solo hd di windows
<peppe124ub> non rileva linux?
<Carlin0> non dovevi montare la partizione di /boot
<peppe124ub> allora rientra in live e rifai tutto
<peppe124ub> senza mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg9WL70nVfv https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1lRNxrWYt5
<peppe124ub> snd_hda_codec_realtek, Live 0x0000000000000000
<peppe124ub> tutti questi "0" non mi convingono
<Carlin0> Nobushi, scritto nel wiki → Se non si è sicuri su questo punto, molto probabilmente non si possiede una partizione di /boot separata. Saltare quindi il prossimo passaggio.
<Nobushi> ok, rifaccio tutto saltando quel passaggio
<peppe124ub> salvo quale comando dai per avere quella risposta?
<salvo> peppe124ub scusa ma ho fatto cat /proc/modules non mi ricordo dove guardare
<salvo> cat /proc/modules
<peppe124ub> ah scusa
<peppe124ub> allora gli zeri non sono in problema
<peppe124ub> fa un lsusb
<peppe124ub> lshw | grep audio
<Nobushi> questo è quello che ho visto appena avviato https://imgur.com/a/0GLvH
<Nobushi> adesso seguo la procedura saltando quel passaggio
<Carlin0> salta il punto 4 Nobushi
<Nobushi> ok
<Carlin0> anzi non tutto il punto 4
<Carlin0> solo la 2° parte
<Carlin0> quella della partizione di /boot
<Nobushi> quindi non devo digitare sudo chroot /mnt e mount /dev/sda2 /boot , giusto?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, devi dare solo il primo comando
<peppe124ub> no, qullo fallo
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN9YnGW81cZ peppe124ub
<Carlin0> e saltare quelllo con la partizione di /boot
<peppe124ub> salvo, il device audio è rilevato come periferica usb
<peppe124ub> quindi c'è e ubuntu lo vede
<Carlin0> Nobushi, leggi la guida → Se non si è sicuri su questo punto, molto probabilmente non si possiede una partizione di /boot separata. Saltare quindi il prossimo passaggio.
<Carlin0> non fare solo copia incolla de comandi
<salvo> peppe124ub come? e come risolvo?
<peppe124ub> anche perchè un eventuale /dev/sda si deve sostituire
<peppe124ub> salvo, il pc è desktop o portatile ?
<Nobushi> ok, tanto per non sbagliare e vediamo se ho capito bene. Posso rifare tutta la procedura di prima saltando solo il comando mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<salvo> peppe123ub desktop
<Carlin0> ssi Nobushi
<salvo> peppe124ub
<salvo> desktop
<peppe124ub> salvo, compra una scheda audio pci e ti togli il pensiero
<Nobushi> ok, grazie, scusa se sono duro a capire :-) ma non voglio sbagliare
<salvo> per ora provo a disinstallare la gpu e tornare a apu e poi reinstallo e provo bene xub 17.10 poi vedo per scheda
<salvo> grazie per ora
<peppe124ub> ok
<Nobushi_1> https://imgur.com/a/aYLtO
<Nobushi_1> e corretto il primo comando?
<Nobushi_1> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<peppe124ub> si
<peppe124ub> ora monta i bind
<Nobushi_1> il chroot posso digitarlo? sudo chroot /mnt
<peppe124ub> si
<Nobushi_1> ok, adesso salto il comando mount /dev/sda2 /boot e passo al comando grub-install /dev/sdc
<peppe124ub> si
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVmGmM9pksW
<peppe124ub> salvo non per essere antipatico, ma spiegami cosa c'azzeccano le Mesa con l'Audio
<Nobushi_1> ok, credo di aver finito. Adesso posso riavviare? https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjh0cWrQrR67qC9
<salvo> non per disinstallare la gpu e installare driver grafici per apu
<peppe124ub> scusa un attimo, mesa sono librerie 3D,c he c'entrano con l'audio
<peppe124ub> Nobushi_1, riavvia
<Nobushi_1> ok, a dopo
<salvo> installo i driver apu per vedere se è rotto audio MB
<peppe124ub> parli di robba legata all'HDMI?
<Nobushi> ok
<Nobushi> funziona
<Nobushi> siete grandi!!! Grazie
<peppe124ub> entrambi SO ci sono?
<Nobushi> meno male che ci siete voi, se no non avrei neanche pensato di usare ubuntu :-D
<Nobushi> grazie Carlin0 e peppe124ub
<peppe124ub> non c'è alcun VOI, ma c'è un NOI (il concetto è molto diverso), non siamo su MS answer
<peppe124ub> ci tengo a precisartelo Nobushi, qui ci si aiuta
<salvo> peppe124ub
<peppe124ub> di nulla Nobushi
<Nobushi> ok, comunque ho sempre avuto bisogno del vostro aiuto ;-)
<peppe124ub> salvo stai tentando di far funzionare roba HDMI?
<salvo> esatto metto la dvi della apu così elimino hmi audio della gpu nvidia
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, domani posso avere io bisogno del tuo aiuto ;)
<peppe124ub> salvo ma cosa otterresti? usi un dispositivo diverso!
<salvo> NO peppe124ub vorrei utilizzare l'audio sulla MB un normale jack 3.5 o davanti o dietro ma uno dei 2
<peppe124ub> ma cosa c'entra con l'APU della NVidia (quella è un altra scheda)
<Nobushi> speriamo mai :-D,se non farei dei danni ahhahaha e non voglio avere rimorsi
<peppe124ub> Nobushi, :D
<peppe124ub> ti ricordo, !chat | Nobushi
<peppe124ub> !chat | Nobushi
<ubot-it> Nobushi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppe124ub> salvo, non so aiutarti ma la penso come Carlin0: la tua scheda è defunta
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-10
<vinci81> salve a tutti ho un problema con il terminale
<vinci81> non riesco a scrivere nulla e mi esce key block
<vinci81> non riesco neanche a copiare quello che c'è scritto sul termianel
<vinci81> terminale
<gigirock> key block ?
<gigirock> dai andate a dormire
<vinci81> pgp key block
<Mr_Pan> come riavvio il servizio di rete in 17.10 ?  service networking non funziona piu ..
<Nobushi> salve a tutti
<Nobushi> qualcuno può aiutarmi a installare angry ip scan
<Nobushi> su ubuntu software non c'è e da terminale non riesco
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, per fare?  ne esistono tanti altri che fanno esattamente la stessa cosa ...
<glpiana> Nobushi, non c'è supporto su software esterno. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, zenmap
<Mr_Pan> !info zenmap
<ubot-it> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.01-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 402 kB, installed size 2496 kB
<Nobushi> devo trovare l'indirizzo IP della mia stampante e lo uso anche per conoscere gli indirizzi della mia rete
<Nobushi> fatto, grazie lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, cosa stai usando ora?
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, tu stai utilizzando Kali e qui non possiamo darti supporto e lo sai ,,,
<Mr_Pan> non provarci di nuovo ...
<Nobushi> ma chi ha detto che stoo usando kali
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, lo hai installato l altro giorno
<Nobushi> mi serve perchè sto installando la stampante
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> Nobushi: pinga il broadcast, poi fai arp -n e cerchi la stampante
<ryuujin> su internet cerca oui.txt hai l'elenco con corrispondenza mac address - produttore
<ryuujin> nel caso
<Nobushi> ciao ragazzi, con ubuntu vorrei entrare nell'hd dove è installato windows e vedere le cartelle, ma mi appare un errore
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/POvtV
<Carlin0> Nobushi, windows non è stato arrestato ma solo sospeso
<Carlin0> basta leggere
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, devi disattivare ibernazione da win ...
<Mr_Pan> ma siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, ci devi far vedere System Info e file sources.list per favore
<Guest57217> ciao a tutti... qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come passare da ubuntu 17.10 a kubuntu? so che era possibile con altre versioni ma non so con questa... grazie!!
<Armando76> buongiorno , mi potete  aiutare a  cambiare  le  passwor di accesso a  ubunto
<Armando76> per  fare  modifice  da  dove  si accede
<[Enrico]> Guest57217: penso che si possa, spetta che guardo
<Armando76> grazie
<Carlin0> Armando76, apri un terminale e scrivi passwd
<[Enrico]> Guest57217: penso basti installare il pachetto kubuntu-desktop
<Carlin0> poi Armando76 scrivi prima la pass vecchia e poi 2 volte quella nuova
<[Enrico]> Guest57217: c'è anche il pacchetto kubuntu-full se vuoi ancora più roba
<[Enrico]> non so dirti quale sia la differenza di preciso
<Guest57217> mi interessava un ambiente kde pero senza dover formattare... interessante il discorso del pacchetto full
<Guest57217> come lo installo?
<[Enrico]> Guest57217: non devi formattare installando quei pacchetti. Puoi installarli con apt-get install
<[Enrico]> da terminale
<Guest57217> ottimo!! mi sapresti dare la riga di comando completa?
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y install kubuntu-desktop
<[Enrico]> Guest57217: vedi quello che ti ha detto Carlin0 ^ :)
<Guest57217> provo subitissimo e vi dico ;)
<Carlin0> Guest57217, poi al login potrai scegliere tra kde e l'altro
<Armando76> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzqDzQzG0IV
<Armando76> mi esce  questo
<Armando76> dovevo  scrivere  le  tre  pasword  senza  spazio
<Armando76> andando da  capo
<Carlin0> Armando76, scrivi passwd e dai invio
<Carlin0> poi scrivi la pass vecchia e dai invio
<Carlin0> e dai invio scrivendo la pass una per volta
<Carlin0> pass nuova invio
<Guest57217> mi chiede di configurare  il display manager predefinito (ignoranza!!) scelta tra gdm3 ssdm e light dm... cosa sarebbe meglio?
<Carlin0> e di nuovo
<Carlin0> pass nuova invio
<Carlin0> Guest57217, gdm3 è per gnome ssdm per kubuntu
<Guest57217> allora ssdm...
<Armando76> mi  fa  cambiare la  1 password
<Armando76> ne  ho  2
<Carlin0> come ne hai 2 ?
<Armando76> la  2  e  quella che  mi  chiede  tutte le  volte  che  apro un  broswer
<Armando76> quella  la  volevo  eliminare
<Carlin0> quella è la pass del portachiavi Armando76
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Carlin0> Armando76, leggi qui https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<Armando76> sto installando  il pachetto portachiavi
<Armando76> ho  cancellato sotto la  voce CERTIFICATES
<Armando76> le  cartelle
<Armando76> le  cartelle con  luchetto
<Guest57217> pare abbia fatto tutto, grazie [Enrico] e Carlin0...
<[Enrico]> prego
<Armando76> provo  a riavviare per vedere  cosa  ho  fatto
<Palmerino> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Palmerino> avrei un dubbio, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<kondor> |aiuto
<kondor> |domanda
<kondor> boh
<kondor> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Palmerino> ho un tablet asus trasformer mini, e vorrei avere 2 sistemi operativi, visto che win10, come tutti sappiamo non è il massimo
<kondor> :-)
<Palmerino> o vorrei installare ubuntu
<Palmerino> e
<Palmerino> grazie a tutti
<kondor> il bios è uefi?
<Palmerino> controllo
<kondor> guarda qua https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4872683
<kondor> e anche qua https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<kondor> prima di commettere errori e meglio leggere là
<Palmerino> ok grazie
<kondor> ma è un table o un pc?
<kondor> *tablet
<kondor> devo uscire saluti
<Palmerino> è un tablet
<Palmerino> quindi come dicevate è uefi il bios. per non commettere errori grossolani mi sono rivolto a voi ;)
<Palmerino> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<gigirock> alllerta stiamo
<gigirock> Palmerino, prendi una iso la + bella o quella che ti piace di +
<gigirock> !usbwin | Palmerino
<ubot-it> Palmerino: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Palmerino> ok grazie mille!!!
<gigirock> poi segui questa guida Palmerino , se la chiavetta usb 'bootta' hai buone probabilita' di riuscire nell'installazione
<gigirock> cmq se e' un tablet cerca negli hardware compatibili...............
<gigirock> Palmerino, attualmente che os gira su quel tablet ?
<Palmerino> win 10
<gigirock> Palmerino, allora ci sono buone probabilita' di riuscita cerca marca e modello + ubuntu su gugol ( che ne sa sempre una in  + di noi )
<Palmerino> ok eseguo
<rek> ciao che appliccazione uso per pastare da terminale?
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan, l'hai vista ubuntu-it-chat???
<Mr_Pan> lopez  ?  si ma non ero al pc
<peppe124ub> si
<peppe124ub> lopez è un'utente che logga normalmente?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppe124ub> sono già la
<rek> c'è qualche chance di avere amdgpu pro driver installato e di poter avere un desktop? sono bloccato alla login
<rek> inserisco la password e mi risputa al DM me come molte altre persone
<peppe124ub> rek di quanti problemi parli?
<rek> di uno ragazzi miei
<peppe124ub> quindi al login appena metti la password vieni buttato fuori?
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<Mr_Pan> rek, usi la 17.10  ?
<Mr_Pan> ciao AndreaXx
<AndreaXx> Hey, Mr_Pan!
<peppe124ub> salve AndreaXx serve aiuto?
<AndreaXx> Hey, peppe124ub!
<AndreaXx> Sto riscontrando un problema con Mageia ma non riesco a trovare la IRC di questa distribuzione, qualcuno può indirizzarmi nella IRC apposita?
<rek> si
<rek> no uso la 16.04 come già detto
<peppe124ub> Mageia è un software IRC?
<Mr_Pan> rek, a naso direi che i driver amd non vanno d accordo con wayland il nuovo gestore grafico
<AndreaXx> Mageia è una distribuzione GNU/Linux, peppe124ub.
<Mr_Pan> rek, quindi direi di provar ei driver open come prima soluzione
<rek> non conosco nessun wayland
<peppe124ub> e tieniti quelli
<Mr_Pan> rek, e' il nuovo gestore grafico di default al posto di Xorg
<rek> non posso usare i driver open e comunque non è collegata nemmeno ad un video la scheda
<Mr_Pan> rek, come seconda possibilita' ti direi di tornare a Xorg
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx, verooo!!! ignurant che non sono altro; ok ma reindirizzati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> rek, non e' collegata!?
<rek> come faccio? xorg c'è in 16.04 mi sembra comunque metto debian?
<AndreaXx> rek: Sulla 16.04 di Ubuntu i server grafici sono due, X.org e Wayland. Sta a te decidere quale utilizzare, in base alle tue esigenze.
<rek> e come passo da uno all'altro e so di star usando uno?
<AndreaXx> Nella 16.04 il server grafico predefinito è Wayland, rek. Se vuoi cambiarlo devi terminare la sessione attuale e selezionare X.org.
<peppe124ub> no AndreaXx ti sbagli, è Xorg
<Mr_Pan> rek,  anche su 17.10 puoi passare wayland a Xorg ... al login puoi scegliere
<rek> ho 16.04 no altre robe e mi pare che si parli di xorg
<AndreaXx> X.org è il server grafico predefinito sulla 16.04, peppe124ub? Se sì, ricordavo male io!
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx, wayland è predefinito solo con ubuntu 17.10
<rek> ragzzi si tratat di leggere i miei log se qualcuno ha volglia e esperianza fatemelo sapere
<AndreaXx> Errore mio, scusate! In ogni caso sulla 16.04 sono presenti entrambi, X.org e Wayland.
<Mr_Pan> rek, perche dovremmo leggere i log... la soluzione ti e' stata data
<Mr_Pan> anzi due ...
<Mr_Pan> driver open   e  passaggio a Xorg
<Mr_Pan> rek,  il passaggio a Xorg lo fai semplicemente scegliendo al login Ubuntu on Xorg nulla di piu
<rek> come
<rek> RIPETO NO DRIVER OPEN NON FUNZIONANO per i miei programmi
<AndreaXx> Il motivo per cui devi cambiare ambiente grafico qual è? Scusami rek, ma credo di essermelo perso!
<rek> AndreaXx: non riesco ad accedere al desktop alla login del dm se inserisco la password ritorna alla login
<AndreaXx> Dopo quanto tempo dall'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 hai riscontrato questo problema?
<rek> groups mi elenca il mio nome utente e nella stessa riga altri gruppi tra cui video
<rek> immediatamente come già detto sopra è problema noto anche ad altri utenti
<rek> peppe124ub: si vengo buttato fuori
<rek> mi sembra di far parte del gruppo video comunque
<peppe124ub> rek hai provato a cambiare sessione a gnome xorg
<peppe124ub> dal login
<rek> provo
<AndreaXx> Sono stato uno dei primi a scaricare Ubuntu 16.04 appena è stato rilasciato e non ho mai riscontrato il problema da te citato, uhm. Prova a passare a Wayland dalla schermata di login e vedi che succede, rek.
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx, se dobbiamo dirla tutta appena ho scaricato ubuntu 16.04 LTS ha dato più problemi della 17.10!!!
<rek> AndreaXx: che drivers hai?
<AndreaXx> Che tipo di problemi, peppe124ub?
<peppe124ub> bug GTK
<rek> peppe124ub: non vedo i bottoni per selezionare gnome o cose varie
<peppe124ub> !chat | AndreaXx
<ubot-it> AndreaXx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AndreaXx> rek utilizzo quelli presenti di default all'interno della distribuzione.
<AndreaXx> Errore mio, peppe124ub!
<rek> ragazzi miei ora vado via dal canale abbiamo già detto più volte che il problema non esiste con driver open AndreaXx
<rek> posso anche stare senza desktop se l'andazzo è tale
<peppe124ub> e allora cos'è che ti impedisce di tenerti quelli?
<AndreaXx> Io sono entrato da poco rek, quindi non ho tutta la conversazione.
<peppe124ub> mi sono perso qualcosa: che GPU hai?
<rek> mi server il driver amd per fare computazioni
<rek>  rx470
<peppe124ub> AMD: scelta peggiore: AMD Linux^-1
<rek> concordo
<peppe124ub> uso intel e mai avuti problemi, usa i driver open e xorg e vai, perchè AMD ha pubblicamente dichiarato che non gliene impiccia niente di Wayland e della community linux
<rek> non credo
<whoami> \/hey broo
<AndreaXx> Beato te che non hai mai avuto problemi con Intel, peppe124ub.
<whoami> ;lkm
<whoami> vfhuf
<whoami> fgv.vjgi/.g[vrg;vr
<whoami> vkr
<whoami> vkrv
<whoami> fhmkhvrfhsd
<whoami> fdff
<whoami> fworfw
<peppe124ub> rek joina alla chat libera (subito!)
<whoami> fofvgf
<whoami> uuuuu
<whoami> ii
<whoami> reffrfrfrfrfvrff
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi
<peppe124ub> serve aiuto?
<dextm80> peppe mi ricordi il comando per fare il controllo del disco
<peppe124ub> quale partizione devi controllare
<dextm80> la principale
<peppe124ub> quella linux?
<peppe124ub> la sai quale /dev/sd... è?
<dextm80> si penso di avere solo quella
<dextm80> no
<dextm80> come conotrollo?
<peppe124ub> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> e incolla il link qua
<dextm80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25933759/
<peppe124ub> sudo fdisk /dev/sda2
<dextm80> ok
<peppe124ub> se lo vuoi pastbinnare fallo pure
<dextm80> ok ora provo
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan, stai all'agguato di eventuali spammer?
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, no
<peppe124ub> dextm80, hai finito?
<dextm80> non ancora sto prima finendo un installazione peppe
<peppe124ub> ti ricordo di fare fsck dalla live perchè si rifiuta di farlo dallo stesso sistema operativo in uso
<dextm80> ?
<dextm80> non devo fare fdisk?
<peppe124ub> si ma fallo dalla live
<dextm80> ok allora devo farlo dopo
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mbuti> ciao ho ubuntu mate su un portatile e con un proiettore acer, dopo l'aggiornamento all'ultima release mi si pianta tutte le volte che avvio, mi va il sistema in read only e non capisco nemmeno come ho fatto a riavviarlo stavolta
<mbuti> ho provato a riconfigurare X ma mi dice che c'e' il server attivo e non riesco a spegnerlo
<mbuti> una soluzione e' accendere il pc con attaccato il proiettore spento
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, read only quasi sempre preannuncia problemi al supporto ..in questo caso hd o ss dquello che hai
<mbuti> quindi? non sono i monitor? anche la LTS aveva qualche problemino con il proietttore via hdmi
<mbuti> l'altro cavo e' troppo corto
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, se tienbi tutto staccato parte regolarmente  ?
<mbuti> no assolutamente devo attaccarlo per avere qualche speranza
<Mr_Pan> ma strano ..
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, hai fatto un check del disoc  ??
<mbuti> cmq x .configure mi da errore
<mbuti> direi di si qualche giorno fa
<mbuti> ma non ricordo
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<mbuti> mmmm se non uso la live non e' possibile controllarlo eh?
<mbuti> e tornare alla lts?
<mbuti> ma ha sempre avuto problemi da quando ho aggiornato
<mbuti> mh si mi sembra un passo da fare grazie
<mbuti> pero' prima vorrei chiedere se e' possibile tornare alla versione LTS
<a100> come posso inviarmi l'immagine del problema ! Installazione in coro
<a100> corso
<a100> qualcuno mi aiuta vorrei finire l'installazione
<a100> non voglio star qui tutta la notte l'istallazione di ubuntu mi chiede qualcosa nel terminale ma non so cosa fare per proseguire
<Mr_Pan> a100,
<Mr_Pan> cosa ?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<a100> dimmi come inviarti l'immagine della schermata e poi capirai
<a100> https://prnt.sc/h8x0un
<Mr_Pan> cliccare avanti sembrava brutto  ?
<a100> l'ho fatto, se vedi sotto mi spetta nel terminale cosa devo scrivere
<Mr_Pan> niente ...
<Mr_Pan> clicca avanti che succede ?
<a100> nulla
<Mr_Pan> e quali opzioni hai nel menu a discesa
<Mr_Pan> vicno Aiuto
<a100> è bloccata ho cliccato in questa scelta poi come vedi sotto ho fatto invio e si è scritta una nuova riga nel terminale mi    asmetta come si esce per proseguire.
<Mr_Pan> a100 vicno Aiuto in quella finestra c'e' un menu a discesa .. ora vedo "eseguire nuova shell.."  ci sono altre scelte  ?
<a100> prima si   adesso è bloccata come ho scritto già
<a100> vuole che scriva nel terminale ma non so casa devo fare
<Mr_Pan> a100 mi amndi una nuova immagine da quella che vedo io non si apsetta nulla nel terminale
<a100> https://prnt.sc/h8x36i
<Mr_Pan> apopunto non si aspetta nulla nel termianle
<Mr_Pan> devi cliccare su AVANTI nella finestra dietro il terminale ...
<a100> quindi
<a100> ho già scritto.... è bloccata non succede nulla!!
<Mr_Pan> Fabio nel termianle scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo rebot now
<Mr_Pan> sudo reboot now
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-11
<Mr_Pan> metti la password (non sara visualizzata)
<Mr_Pan> e dai Invio
<A100> HO CHIUSO IL TERMINALE CON IL TUO COMANDO   spero solo che non ci siano problemi ad aver interrotto l'installazione
<A100> mr pan
<Mr_Pan> A100, non urlare
<A100> caps
<Mr_Pan> A100, hai fatto update alla 17.10 dalla 17.04  ?
<Mr_Pan> A100, apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<Mr_Pan> tutto sulla stessa riga ...  copia e  incolla cosi  come lo vedi
<A100> si!   Ma durante un aggiornamento della precedente versione era comparsa una finestra dove potevo scegliere  disabilita uefi   e da quel momento il monitor non viene riconosciuto , non posso regolare la risoluzione dello schermo esiste una soluzione?
<Mr_Pan> non disabilitare uefi ...
<A100> cioè è aggiornata ma non con quel comando da terminale poi lo faro ora mi copio l'istruzione
<Mr_Pan> ok come vuoi
<A100> il problema è che l'avevo selezionata e da quel momento ecco cosa succede!
<A100> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<A100> https://prnt.sc/h8x809
<A100> se puoi aitarmi!..
<A100> https://prnt.sc/h8x809
<A100> se puoi aiutarmi con lo schermo , come ho detto da quando durante un aggiornamento ho selezionato la voce che riguardava uefi  non ho pototuto più modificare lo schermo, mettendolo giusto
<Mr_Pan> e'  strano ... lo schermo con uefi  non entra nulla ..
<A100> eppure solo lo schermo è saltato, mi hanno provato ad aiutare levando e rimettendo i drive   nativi e un'altro con un nome francese o simile... ma non c'è stato nulla da fare hai una idea!
<Mr_Pan> A100, che driver ?
<Mr_Pan> hai nvidia  ?
<A100> oggi non l'ho selezionata la voce   uefi, lo dico perchè anche in questa nuova versione mi è stato chiesto, si nvidia
<A100> e dovrei avere secondo le info da telecomando sullo schermo 1980 pixel ma come hai visto il programma in finestra dice tuttaltro anche gli hz sono errati lo schermo ne segna 60hz
<A100> ma non è questo il punto... in avvio la finestra di benvenuto mi appare vuota (da quel giorno) e non posso mettere la risoluzione nativa che è 4k.
<A100> dammi un comando per poterlo vede ti invio la versione e tutti i dati
<A100> https://prnt.sc/h8xcpl
<A100> il visualizzatore di registro sistema può esserti utile
<A100> sei ancora li?
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<A100> ok
<Mr_Pan> A100,  sembrerebbe incompatibilita tr ai driver nvidia e il nuovo gestore grafico wayland
<Mr_Pan> e non trovo una soluzione
<Mr_Pan> gli Hz sono corretti l a risoluzione no
<A100> io non so cosa sognifichi comunque ti garantisco che prima di quell'aggiornamento che avevo selezionato   uefi funzionava benissimo....
<Mr_Pan> A100, no ... wayland e' stato inserito proprio dalla versone 17.10 ... quello e' il problema
<A100> sono errati tutti e due  risoluzione  e hz    ma il peggio è che non posso modificare nulla.
<Mr_Pan> quanti Hz dovresti avere seconde te?
<A100> 60hz
<A100> 1920*1080 / 60p
<A100> questo è ciò che mostra il monitor...   ma il problema lo avevo con la 17.4   adesso ho la 17.10
<Mr_Pan> che driver stai usando  i prorprietari o gli open  ?
<Mr_Pan> in ogni caso prova ad usare gli altri ..
<A100> https://prnt.sc/h8xcpl     credevo l'avessi vista
<Mr_Pan> mi era sfuggita
<Mr_Pan> prova a selezionare i driver open e riaviva e vedi se migliora
<A100> in precedenza mi hanno fatto cambiare drive , mi hanno fatto eliminare i pacchetti ma nulla...
<A100> posso riprovarci ma sicuro che non cambia... ma adesso per scrupolo ci riprovo
<A100> ho applicato nouveau , riavvio o vuoi vedere altro
<A100> riavvio...!
<A100> MR_PAN Ha miracolosamente funzionato,    che dici ora posso mettere i drive proprietari (si è mosso qualcosa nel sistema o resto con noveau
<A100> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcofe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> A100, se vuio rischiare fallo ...
<marcofe> salve gente
<marcofe> IRC é sempre meraviglioso
<A100> https://prnt.sc/h8xlym   guarda  mrpan
<A100> ora sistemo gli hz
<Mr_Pan> ok
<A100> ??? non mi da i 60...ma solo  30   25   24 ... , con 30hz mi frigge gli occhi
<A100> vabbo  , ho messo 1980 con 60 hz    va bene cosi per oggi il miracolo è avvenuto... buona notte mr_pan
<Mr_Pan> A100, ok ciao
<A100> grazie davvero, domani provo gli nvdia se mi danno i 60 con 4k   e in caso metto nouveau come adesso, grazie!
<Mr_Pan> prego
<gbellh> Ciao ragazzi, sono un nuovo utente di linux. Ho già istallato mint 18.2 sul mio portatile e adesso vorrei istallarlo sul mio Imac. Ho però un problema legato al non funzionamento della tastiera e mouse bluewtooth inquanto non funzionano. Riuscite a darmi una mano ? Grazie
<olan> buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno del vostro aiuto perché non mi funzionano alcuni pacchetti
<PierpaoloItaly> Buongiorno , avrei bisogno di alcune info per quanto riguarda l'installazione di ubuntu.
<jack> ciao \
<jack> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jack> ho un vecchio mac book
<jack> non più aggiornabile
<jack> vorrei installarci sopra ubuntu
<jack> e` possibile?
<jack> pronto???
<jack> qualcuno mi legge?
<donbock> Buongiorno, recentemente sto riscontrando problemi con firefox su ubuntu 17.10. Quando navigo alcuni website riesco a raggiungerli, mentre altri no (firefox rimane in waiting)
<donbock> oggi sto cercando di accedere a www.vivaticket.it per prendere dei biglietti di una partita di basket, ma firefox rimane sempre il loop a caricare e ho verificato con il cellulare se il sito è disponibile e me lo carica tranquillamente
<donbock> ho eseguito anche il ping del sito e mi risponde correttamente. Cosa posso fare?
<ciao> ciao
<jack> io ho un vecchio mac qualcuno sa se e come posso installare ubuntu?
<Silvia_Scardi> Salve a tutti! Sono un utente nuovo e ho un problema (per me) abbastanza grave: ho aggiornato il mio OS dalla versione 16.04 alla versione 17.04 installandolo da CD con l'opzione "mantieni i dati". Al momento dell'avvio dell'OS aggiornato, tuttavia, non sono riuscita a trovare alcun dato precedente. Sto tentando il recupero con TestDisk ma non so a
<Silvia_Scardi> ssolutamente come muovermi (mai usato prima).. posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno di voi, please:"?
<Carlin0> eh Silvia_Scardi un backup prima di certe operazioni è sempre consigliato
<Carlin0> però è strano che abbia sovrascritto dati se non doveva farlo
<Carlin0> anche il recupero con testdisk (photorec) non è mai garantito sopratutto in caso di dati sovrascritti
<Silvia_Scardi> lo so che avrei dovuto fare il backup prima, non credo che i dati siano sovrascritti..
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, ma erano nella /home questi dati o dove ?
<gigirock> salve salvo a cosa dobbiamo questa tua inaspettata visita ?
<gigirock> salvo ma mi senti ?
<gigirock> :)
<gigirock> a Silvia
<Silvia_Scardi> scusate, non ho potuto leggere quello che avete scritto prima. Potreste riscrivere, per favore?
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, ma erano nella /home questi dati o dove ?
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, nell 'ultimo messaggio Carlin0 chiedeva dove risiedono i tuoi dati ?
<Silvia_Scardi> erano nella home
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, hai impostato un nuovo utente installando ?
<Silvia_Scardi> si
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, apri un terminale e scrivi ls /home
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Silvia_Scardi> file o directory non esistente
<Carlin0> impossibile Silvia_Scardi
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, scrivi pwd
<Silvia_Scardi> aspettate, avevo scritto male
<gigirock> eh
<Silvia_Scardi> mi dice zsilvia (che e' il account attuale)
<Carlin0> e non ce altro ?
<Silvia_Scardi> nope
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, come si chiamava l'utente precedente ?
<Silvia_Scardi> zilvia
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, quando hai reinstallato hai formattato ?
<Silvia_Scardi> no, avevo chiesto di installare senza formattare
<gigirock> allora scrivi ls /home/zilvia
<Carlin0> e non avresti dovuto cambiare nome utente
<Silvia_Scardi> lo ha cambiato il mio tecnico..
<Silvia_Scardi> comunque, dice "file o directory non esistente"
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, se non avete fatto altre partizioni , i tuoi dati sono andati persi
<Carlin0> eh allora mi sa che il tuo tecnico ha anche formattato se no ci sarebbe ancora /home/zivia
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, fai sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, poi ls /home | pastebinit e manda il link che ti ritorna
<Silvia_Scardi> ok, sto installando pastebinit
<Silvia_Scardi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25938569/
<Carlin0> nella /home dovresti avere sia zsilvia che zilvia , il tuo tecnico ha formattato
<Carlin0> non vi è dubbio
<gigirock> o ha fatto un altra partizione .....
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gigirock> Carlin0, se la precedente /home fosse stata cripitata ?
<Carlin0> vediamo ...
<Silvia_Scardi> ma allora perche' quando ho iniziato l'installazione e' apparsa l'opzione "salva senza formattare"?
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, ma lo hai fatto tu o il tuo tecnico ?
<Silvia_Scardi> abbiamo iniziato insieme, poi lui ha creato il nuovo ID accoutn
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> e posta il link
<Silvia_Scardi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25938598/
<Carlin0> Silvia_Scardi, df -h | pastebinit
<gigirock> brasato
<Silvia_Scardi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25938610/
<Carlin0> nulla da fare Silvia_Scardi si vede che l'opzione "senza formattare" non l'avete scelta o l'avete cambiata nel corso dell'installazione
<Silvia_Scardi> sigh..
<Carlin0> la vecchia home zilvia non esiste è stata formattata
<Silvia_Scardi> capisco..
<Silvia_Scardi> grazie mille, ragazzi..
<gigirock> Silvia_Scardi, la tua impronta digitale lasciata sul tuo cammino cancellata per sempre
<gigirock> grazie per i ragazzi
<Carlin0> se posso permettermi un consiglio : cambia tecnico , per lo meno se è un tecnico avrebbe potuto farti una partizione dati separata o similia
<Silvia_Scardi> non posso nemmeno piu' lasciare ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.. ok, seguo il suggerimento :)
<salvo> buon giorno qualcuno mi sa dire come troare un kernel + nuovo rispetto 4.4 ma restando su 16.04lts?
<salvo> e come fare in modo che uno script venga automaticamente eseguito all'avvio dall'utente root? serve per le ventole della gpu
<davide> posso crearmi un icona sul desktop per  spegnere il pc
<davide> ubuntu 17.10
<davide> come facevo in win
<davide> o comandi da tastiera
<salvo> Carlin0 gigirock Mr_Pan sono sulla via della risoluzione dell'audio
<salvo> ma avrei bisogno di aiuto ancora abilitando l'auto-mute ora i moduli headphone è abilitato anche se non mi lascia aumentare audio
<salvo> e i dati vengono salvati da sudo alsactl store anche dopo riavvio
<salvo> solo che ancora l'audio non si sente
<salvo> e pavucontrol non vede ciò che vede alsa mixer
<salvo> anzi a dir il vero pavucontrol non vede periferiche
<Oromek> Ciao ragazzi!
<Oromek> Caspita! Sto impazzendo ad installare ubuntu
<Oromek> mille guide
<Oromek> ma nessuna che mi riesce ad aiutare
<Oromek> O magari solo non sono capace (probabile)
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-12
<Annina> Buongiorno, ho appena installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul mio notebook eee Asus 1201T. Mentre utilizzo firefox la cpu e 100% ed il pc è molto lento. Qualche idea per risolvere il problema? (rivolgetevi a me sapendo che sono una completa N00b :) grazie!
<carlos77> ciao volevo guardare ildigutale ho una chiavetta wintv
<carlos77> ho lubunto  e ho scaricato me-tv
<saiph87> ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di aiuto.... ho installato ubuntu su un hp pavilion x2. va tutto abbastanza bene, solo la periferica audio non viene riconosciuta. potete aiutarmi?
<carlos77> e anche un altro programma che inzia con la k ma non ricordoilnome
<carlos77> manon socomefunziona
<pippo> buongiorno
<pippo> mi consigliate la migliore versione di ubuntu per un PC pentium dual core t4500 2,30 Ghz con 3,4 gb di RAM?
<pippo> grazie
<pippo> il pc viene utilizzato prevalentemente per navigare in internet
<Carlin0> pippo, xubuntu 16.04
<pippo> perfetto grazie
<gianni> cisaooo
<salvo> salve mi dareste una mano a far funzionare l'audio su hdmi stavolta ho attaccato il televisore piccolo
<salvo> Carlin0 gigirock Mr_Pan
<salvo> risolto audio hdmi audio su gpu ora mi manca il caro vecchio audio on board
<salvo> Di nuovo a chiedere aiuto per audio, ho staccato pannello anteriore e ora mi vede le cufie connesse ma non si sente
<Gaetano> Salve,scusate il disturbo. Vi contatto perchè ho installato su un mio vecchio notebook Xubuntu 17.04 e l'ho trovato perfetto se non per il trasferimento file tramite bluetooth
<Gaetano> Ho aggiornato ed installato tutti i pacchetti utili a queste connessioni ma non ho ottenuto risultati. Il  mio dispositivo viene aggiunto come sorgente audio quando invece parliamo di uno smartphone
<gigirock> Gaetano che smartphone ?
<Gaetano> LG G5
<gigirock> versione android ?
<Gaetano> Poi ho letto dopo tante ore passate su web per cercare soluzione che questa versione di xubuntu dà questo problema ed un ragazzo ha "risolto"condividendo i contenuti tra i dispositivi tr amite samba. Ma non mi và di adottare questa soluzione
<Gaetano> 7.0
<Carlin0> Gaetano, la via + semplice è un cavo usb
<gigirock> o anche il wifi
<Gaetano> Volevo evitare la connessione via cavo,scomoda per diversi motivi.
<Gaetano> Ma perchè il bluetooth è destinato a non funzionare in questa versioem
<Gaetano> ?
<Gaetano> grazie comunque del supporto. Installerò eventualmente un'altra versione più stabile
<gigirock> systemctl --user start obex non risolve ? .... gia' andato
<doomed> ho un problema con unebootin , ho scaricato il file bin dal sito ufficiale, ed ho seguito la guida per rendere esecutibile il file, ma quando lancio unebootin si vede solo la schermata grigia dell'app e nientaltro
<Pisonte> buongiorno
<Pisonte> come faccio a rimuovere ubuntu e installare un altro sistema operativo?
<Carlin0> Pisonte, per rimuovere ubuntu basta formattare la partizione
<doomed> ho un problema con unebootin , ho scaricato il file bin dal sito ufficiale, ed ho seguito la guida per rendere esecutibile il file, ma quando lancio unebootin si vede solo la schermata grigia dell'app e nientaltro
<Pisonte> ho provato ora a formattare ma non cambia nulla
<Carlin0> !chat | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Pisonte, vuoi dire che dopo formattato ce ancora ubuntu ?
<Pisonte> si, sono andato sul disco, ho schiacciato formatta, ha formattato e non è cambiato nulla
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda Pisonte
<Pisonte> si
<Pisonte> se no non sarei ancora scrivendo qua no?
<Carlin0> allora hai formattato la partizione sbagliata non vi è dubbio
<Pisonte> ok
<Pisonte> mi sapresti indicare quale è da formattare?
<Carlin0> Pisonte, potresti scrivere da un altro pc ...
<Pisonte> giusto
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu Pisonte ?
<Pisonte> si
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Pisonte> ok eseguo
<Carlin0> Pisonte, e dopo sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Pisonte, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Pisonte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25946494/
<Carlin0> Pisonte, df -h | pastebinit
<Pisonte> fatto
<Carlin0> il link
<Pisonte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25946505/
<Carlin0> Pisonte, ubuntu (quello che stai usando è su sd2 ma hai anche un'altra installazione linux (non so di cosa) su sda1
<Pisonte> non so nemmeno io cosa sia
<Pisonte> come faccio a resettare il pc e ripartire da zero con un'altro sistema operativo?
<Carlin0> formatta quelle 2
<Pisonte> io ne vedo solo una
<Carlin0> da live cd ovviamente
<Carlin0> mentre le usi non puoi formattarle
<Pisonte> non ho un live cd
<Pisonte> c'è un'altro modo?
<Carlin0> scarica una iso qualsiasi di ubuntu la masterizzi su dvd e la avvii , da quella  potrai formattare
<Pisonte> ho scaricato la iso di windows 10 su usb, ma quando riavvio il pc non trovo il tasto per far partire il pc dalla usb...
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a windows qui Pisonte
<Pisonte> oppure mi dice "no media"
<Carlin0> !windows | Pisonte
<ubot-it> Pisonte: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Pisonte> ok, ma qua posso chiedere quale è il tasto per avviare il pc da chiavetta?
<Carlin0> cambia per ogni pc
<Pisonte> ah ok
<boolt> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<boolt> ho comprato una multifunzione epson wf 2670 wifi, ma non riesco ad installarla. dopo aver fatto la solita procedura aggiumgi stampante ... inserisco l'indirizzo ip.... non trova driver on line ... e mi chiede di selezionare dalla lista il modello... Purtroppo il mio modello non c'è ... sapreste aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> boolt, sembra che la casa madre non rilasci driver per linux
<Carlin0> non per quel modelo almeno
<Mr_Pan> informarsi prima... soprattutto per multifunzione wifi ... brother la migliore in assoluto per supporto linux
<irenepagliacci> ciao! ho un asus t100 convertibile in tablet e non ne posso piu' di avere win 10. sapete se sia possibile installare ubuntu o solo utilizzare un pendrive di avvio con ubuntu o mint?
<irenepagliacci> prima che lo butti dal nono piano
<irenepagliacci> sto scaricando ubuntu 17.10 intanto
<deneris84> buonasera
<deneris84> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ?
<pinguino91> io uso ubuntu 17.10 volevo sapere se la sche da video nvida gtx750ti da 4 gb fuziiona
<deneris84> ho un problema con l'uscita hdmi qualcuno puo' suggerirmi una soluzione?
<pinguino91> ???
<mg11> Buonasera, vorrei installare in dual boot Ubuntu16 con chiavetta (ISO) da Windows10. Purtroppo quando faccio il riavvio non parte l'installazione di Ubuntu, nonostante io abbia disabilitato il Secure Boot Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio/guida da condividere? Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> mg11, nel bios devi impostare come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<Mr_Pan> o individuare quale tasto all avvio ti permette di scegliere la periferica di boot
<Mr_Pan> cambiano da pc a pc
<nikoh> Salve a tutti, da ieri gnome software center mi segnala un aggiornamento del sistema operativo, che però persiste ad ogni riavvio...
<nikoh> problema solo mio o bug?
<Carlin0> nikoh, chiudi il software center e apri un terminale
<Carlin0> nikoh, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<nikoh> Carlin0, -y sta per?
<Carlin0> nikoh, -y accetta l'aggiornamento
<nikoh> Carlin0, grazie tutto ok ;-)
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-05
<ryuujin> ohhh
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, [Enrico] giorno
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, giorno
<Mr_Pan> cosa?
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan :)
<th34lch3m1st> buon giorno a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> Sto seguendo la guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/BiosMBR per ripristinare grub2
<th34lch3m1st> al punto n.5 quei comandi li devo dare con sudo?
<th34lch3m1st> perché la guida li riporta senza sudo, mi pare strano che grub-install /dev/sda venga eseguito senza sudo
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st non hai notato che sei root a quel punto ?
<th34lch3m1st> @ubot te dici dopo aver fatto sudo chroot /mnt del punto n.4?
<th34lch3m1st> @ubot-it ok, scusa l'ignoranza. vado ad eseguire.ciao e grazie.
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, ho seguito la guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/BiosMBR per ripristinare grub2, tutto bene tranne che non riesco a smontare /mnt/ mu dice target is busy
<th34lch3m1st> *mu dice
<th34lch3m1st> *mi dice
<th34lch3m1st> come da guida ho montato sda7 (root) su mnt, chroot in /mnt, poi ho montato sd5 (/boot) su /boot, grub-install etc etc
<th34lch3m1st> exit da chroot, e poi smontato /dev /proc /sys e /.... ma / is busy
<th34lch3m1st> devo smontare /boot prima di umount /mnt/ ?
<th34lch3m1st> fra parentesi /boot mi dice che non è montato...
<enzotib> th34lch3m1st: dato che devi riavviare, lo smontaggio è inutile
<th34lch3m1st> risolto: con partizione /boot separata bisogna smontare /mnt/boot prima di smontare /mnt/....(non menzionato dalla guida)
<th34lch3m1st> enzotib grazie per l'info
<th34lch3m1st> enzotib ora nessun "target is busy", tutto smontato, vado a riavviare....
<th34lch3m1st> enzotib tutto ok, ubuntu è ripartito...grazie e buona giornata a tutti
<enzotib> ciao th34lch3m1st buona giornata
<lupo_> ciao a tutti ho un asus n50v ho installato ubutu 18.10 64 bit se apro cheese ho l immagine capovolta sapete dirmi come rimediare grazie
<giusepp3> Ciao a tutti, xsane non vede il mio scanner samsung scx 4300, qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<utenteeeeh> cosa devo fare in caso il desktop è glitchato?
<Mr_Pan> utenteeeeh, driver video  ?
<Mr_Pan> utenteeeeh, che scheda hai  ?
<utenteeeeh> beh per fortuna ho una scheda video dedicata ma vi dico subito i dettagli, faccio presente che solo oggi ha dato questo problema
<utenteeeeh> AMD® E1-7010 apu with amd radeon r2 graphics × 2
<utenteeeeh> nei dettagli solo poco fa quando ho aperto il laptop ho visto il desktop e la log screen tutta glitchata, in questi casi cosa dovrei fare? Dotato che è la prima volta che accade in questo computer
<Mr_Pan> utenteeeeh, hai riavviato ?   ti fa lo stesso problema  ?   magari e´stata una roba occasionale
<utenteeeeh> ho riavviato, in caso lo facesse ancora vi faccio sapere
<utenteeeeh> ho riavviato, in caso lo facesse ancora vi faccio sapere, controllerò pure su Windows in caso lo facesse anche li
<sp4> ecco il mio /etc/network/interfaces
<sp4> auto lo
<sp4> icface lo inet loopback
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<sp4> address 192.168.0.101
<Mr_Pan> !paste2
<ubot-it> nc termbin.com 9999  - Servizio, alternativo al classico Paste,  che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale -   Sintassi : -comando- | nc termbin.com 9999   - Copiare ed incollare in canale il link HTTP che apparirá sotto il comando
<Mr_Pan> sp4, non incollare qui altrimenti il bot ti butta fuori
<Mr_Pan> leggi i comandi paste
<sp4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VcHDFnj2Mq/
<sp4> che ne dite ?
<sp4> Mr_Pan non ricordo come si riavvia l'interfaccia di rete
<sp4> nonostante l' aver tolto un pezzo al file se riavvio non mi connette al router
<sardonico> che Ubuntu hai?
<kkk> ciao
<Guest72821> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Guest72821> ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-06
<Mr_Pan> jk^, non ti ricordavi il nick registrato?!!?!
<Mr_Pan> jk^, ma non hai richiesto la cloak  ?
<polizzotto> buonasera a tutti
<polizzotto> ho comprato questa mattina una stampante laser
<polizzotto> samsung M2070
<polizzotto> ho provato a farla andare
<polizzotto> ma non mi riconosce la porta usb
<polizzotto> un piccolo aiuto? grazie
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, hai scaricato i driver corretti dal sito  ?
<polizzotto> ho il cd
<polizzotto> fatto andare con windows 20
<polizzotto> e mi dice che non riconosce la porta usb
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, ma dove la stai installando   ? su quale sistema  ?
<polizzotto> dove ho messo la stampante
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu versione ?
<polizzotto> provato su ubuntu
<polizzotto> e poi provato su windows
<polizzotto> ho la doppia ripartizione
<Mr_Pan> e quindi  ?
<Mr_Pan> qua si da supporto a ubuntu
<polizzotto> si infatti
<Mr_Pan> pe rinstallare quella stampante devi scaricare d ainternet o dal cd i driver appositi ed instalalrli
<polizzotto> non mi funziona su ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, cosa? la stampante ?
<polizzotto> e neanche su windows
<Mr_Pan> devi scaricare ed instalalre i driver appositi
<polizzotto> però mi interessa pricipalmente su ubuntu
<polizzotto> mi dici dove li trovo?
<Mr_Pan> https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software13/printers/SS/SL-M4580FX/uld_V1.00.39_01.17.tar.gz
<polizzotto> scaricato
<polizzotto> ed ora che devo fare?
<polizzotto> come faccio partire install.sh daterminale?
<Mr_Pan>  da dentro la cartella   scrivi   ./install.sh    e segui le indicazioni
<polizzotto> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVWRJJP0JsN
<polizzotto> mi hai lasciato cosi?
<Mr_Pan> lancia il comando con   sudo
<polizzotto> se per favore cancelliamo e ricominciamo daccapo
<polizzotto> io ti seguo
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto,
<Mr_Pan> sto a lavoro non é che mi pagano per stare qui ...
<Mr_Pan> hai scompatto ok
<polizzotto> si
<Mr_Pan> da terminale vai nella cartella appena scompattata e scrivi
<polizzotto> rifaccio con sudo
<Mr_Pan> sudo ./install.sh
<polizzotto> dammi la sintassi precisa
<Mr_Pan> dovrai digitare la tu apassword "alla cieca"
<polizzotto> ok
<Mr_Pan> sudo ./install.sh
<polizzotto> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmlODO23ptM
<polizzotto> mi riconosce la stampante di prima che era anche essa una samsung
<polizzotto> ma con numero di serie diversa
<polizzotto> provo a spegnere e riaccendere?
<polizzotto> se non riconosce la porta usb della stampante
<polizzotto> forse dovrei riportarla al negozio
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, ora hai instalalto i driver
<Mr_Pan> ora devi instalalre la stampante ...
<Mr_Pan> cancella la vecchia stampante
<Mr_Pan> e installa una nuova
<polizzotto> come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> da gestione stampanti
<polizzotto> aggiunta
<polizzotto> ora provo
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, hai selezionato marco/modello corretti  ?
<polizzotto> si si
<polizzotto> stampa benissimo
<polizzotto> ^-^
<Mr_Pan> ottimo
<polizzotto> ora provo lo scanner
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<polizzotto> con xsane non lo riconosce
<polizzotto> ma in quel file che ho scaricato
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, normale
<Mr_Pan> leggi qua (altro modello ma stessa procedura)
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungScx4726fn#Configurazione_dello_scanner
<polizzotto> install-scanner.sh
<Mr_Pan> porvalo
<Mr_Pan> provalo scusa...
<Mr_Pan> nelle vecchie versioni di ULD non c'era
<polizzotto> come lo faccio partire?
<polizzotto> con sudo?
<polizzotto> provato ma non me lo legge
<polizzotto> provo con qualche altro lettore?
<Mr_Pan> i file .sh si avviano sempre allo stesso modo
<polizzotto> si avviato
<polizzotto> install-printer.sh
<polizzotto> mi manca solo questo da avviare
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> la stampante l'hai giá installata e funziona...
<polizzotto> infatti gia me la riconosce la stampante
<Mr_Pan> e perché vuoi reinstallarla?
<polizzotto> non la voglio reinstallarla
<polizzotto> vorrei fare funzionare lo scanner adesso
<polizzotto> dato che la stampante va bene
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, hai lanciato lo script install-scanner.sh  ?
<polizzotto> si
<polizzotto> mi dice che e tutto a posto
<polizzotto> e che e stato installato correttamente
<Mr_Pan> provalo
<Mr_Pan> apri simple scan o xsane
<polizzotto> non e disponibile nessun dispositivo
<polizzotto> ora spengo e riaccendo
<Mr_Pan> polizzotto, si riavvia
<polizzotto> puo darssi che lo riconosc
<Mr_Pan> ma con cosa xsane o simple scan  ?
<polizzotto> con tutti e due
<Mr_Pan> uhm
<salvatore> buona sera
<enzotib> !ciao | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<salvatore> ho ubuntu 18.04.1 lts
<enzotib> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<salvatore> oggi ho comprato una stampante multifunzione
<salvatore> marca samsung m2070 con un vostro collega siamo riusciti a montare la stampante ma con xane non mi riconosce lo scanner e
<salvatore> xsane e nemmeno con simple scane
<Carlin0> salvatore, era meglio se verificavi la compatibilità con linux prima di fare l'acquisto
<salvatore> hai ragione ma ho letto vari articoli con la riuscita del iconoscimento dello scanner io però non rieso a seguirli perchè sono complicati o mi danno errori, vorrei a qualcuno che mi segue pari passo
<Terra> sera, qualcuno di voi usa https://snapcraft.io/ubuntu-social-kit? mi serve sapere se su Ubu 18.04.1 questo software funziona fluidamente, grazie
<salvatore> quindi avrei sbagliato a comprare la stampante? mi sembra una cosa banale perchè sò che sotto ubuntu gira qualsiasi cosa basta saperlo e dirlo ai niubbi come me
<enzotib> non è esattamente vero che gira qualsiasi cosa
<aur> Salve, quando provo ad aggiornare Ubuntu mi appare °An upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'bionic' is not supported with this
<aur> tool.°..
<Carlin0> aur, la 16.10 è fuori supporto da un pezzo devi reinstalllare
<aur> non posso fare l'upgrade direttamente dal 16.10?
<Carlin0> no
<aur> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> perchè dovresti aggiornare alla 17.04 che è fuori supporto pure lei
<aur> purtroppo il pc non mi funzionava più ed ho trovato una vecchia chiavetta che aveva il 16.10
<aur> ma non riesco a scaricare Chromium,vlc, ecc
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto : è fuori supporto
<aur> sisi..capisco
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-07
<th34lch3m1st> buonanotte a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> ho visto ora gli aggiornamenti https://imgur.com/a/QeTaXfD
<th34lch3m1st> rimozione automatica vecchi kernel?
<bryan> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | bryan
<ubot-it> bryan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tdk200> Salve a tutti. Sapete dirmi se è disponibile l'avanzamento a ubuntu 18.10?
<tdk200> E' possibile eseguire l'avanzamento, anche se non viene notificato dal sistema?
<m4xR34L> salve ragazzi, uso 16.04, sapete indicarmi il processo che gestisce e rileva gli output audio? grazie per la cortesia.... :)
<tdk200> m4xR34L: credo alsamixer
<m4xR34L> tdk200: alsamixer gestisce i livelli in-out e la/le schede audio.... io cercavo il processo che rileva in automatico quando attivo/disattivo ad esempio le cuffie...
<interpippo> ciao sono un principiantedopo aver aggiornato
<interpippo> ciao sono un principiante e dopo aver aggiornato a ubuntu 18.04 LTS la mia stampante epson HP PSC 750 non mi permette più di stampare. Aiutatemi. Grazie mille
<solounutente> ciao a tutti, ho un problema ad avviare Gespeaker
<solounutente> ops chat sbagliata
<solounutente> ok è òa chat giusta
<solounutente> ma come dicevo, non riesco ad avviare Gespeaker, per chi non sapesse cosa sia è u text to speech con la voce di espeak
<Mr_Pan> !info gespeak
<ubot-it> Package gespeak does not exist in bionic
<Mr_Pan> !info gespeaker
<ubot-it> gespeaker (source: gespeaker): GTK+ front-end for eSpeak and mbrola. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (bionic), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-08
<PERNIGOTTI> Mr_Pan MARCO PANISTA sto guardando le tue foto,sembri uscito da uno di quei cartoni animati anni 70 quelli con i robot e i raggi prototonici hai presente? jeeg robot d'acciaio? ufo robot? tutte quelle cose lì? hai la classica faccia da robot anni 70 ahahahahahahah ma com'è possibile che hai trovato una fregna li mortacci tua,com'è possibile? mha,ch
<nfonforn> chissà come cazzo deve essere quella là allora se già tu fai così schifo ahahahahahahhaah povero marco panista EBREO ci credo che voti pd L'ANIMA DE LI MO RT A C CI TUA!!!!!!!!!! oltretutto soldi non ne hai,non si può dire stia con te per i soldi,tra voi malati vi trovate e vi prendete ahahahahhaha sarà certamente handicappata mentale come te e all
<nfonforn> ora ci credo che le sei piaciuto tu ahahahhahahahahah
<nfonforn> chissà come cazzo deve essere quella là allora se già tu fai così schifo ahahahahahahhaah povero marco panista EBREO ci credo che voti pd L'ANIMA DE LI MO RT A C CI TUA!!!!!!!!!! oltretutto soldi non ne hai,non si può dire stia con te per i soldi,tra voi malati vi trovate e vi prendete ahahahahhaha sarà certamente handicappata mentale come te e all
<nfonforn> ora ci credo che le sei piaciuto tu ahahahhahahahahah
<nfonforn> chissà come cazzo deve essere quella là allora se già tu fai così schifo ahahahahahahhaah povero marco panista EBREO ci credo che voti pd L'ANIMA DE LI MO RT A C CI TUA!!!!!!!!!! oltretutto soldi non ne hai,non si può dire stia con te per i soldi,tra voi malati vi trovate e vi prendete ahahahahhaha sarà certamente handicappata mentale come te e all
<nfonforn> ora ci credo che le sei piaciuto tu ahahahhahahahahah
<DISAGIUS> Mr_Pan ma vi rendete conto che avete bloccato il mondo intero e qua non può più entrare nessuno ma non siete riusciti a fermare me? ve ne rendete conto razza di idioti depressi figli di lurida puttana? ve ne rendete conto sì o no? lo capite che ormai non vi rimane che chiudere questo canale di merda che tanto non serve a un cazzo? lo capite idioti
<ilDisagioInVoi> ma lo capite che siete idioti e che vi finirà come gli ubuntu.es lo capite? ormai è quasi un anno che vi trollo a manetta e voi non siete minimamente riusciti a bloccare mentre in compenso avete tenuto fuori tutto il resto del mondo ahahahahhahah ormai non funzionate più razza di idioti carogne,c'è poco da fare,spegnete il pc e uscite da casa che l
<ilDisagioInVoi> a vostra carriera di disagiati su irc è terminata ahahahhahahahahah
<ahahhaahah> al povero Carlinux toccherà girarsi i vicoli di san Pietroburgo per riuscire a trovare una pu tt an a che lo possa sverginare quando sarà uscito dalla chat ahahahahhahahahaah
<ahahhaahah> al povero Carlinux toccherà girarsi i vicoli di san Pietroburgo per riuscire a trovare una pu tt an a che lo possa sverginare quando sarà uscito dalla chat ahahahahhahahahaah
<ahahhaahah> al povero Carlinux toccherà girarsi i vicoli di san Pietroburgo per riuscire a trovare una pu tt an a che lo possa sverginare quando sarà uscito dalla chat ahahahahhahahahaah
<fnoenfoe> al povero Carlinux toccherà girarsi i vicoli di san Pietroburgo per riuscire a trovare una pu tt an a che lo possa sverginare quando sarà uscito dalla chat ahahahahhahahahaah
<fnoenfoe> al povero Carlinux toccherà girarsi i vicoli di san Pietroburgo per riuscire a trovare una pu tt an a che lo possa sverginare quando sarà uscito dalla chat ahahahahhahahahaah
<eugenio> ho una partizione reiser che ha un blocco illeggibile, per di più in questa partizione ci sono tutte le dir di sistema compresa la boot, difatti il sistema non si avvia
<eugenio> ho eseguito reiserfsck --check /dev/sda1 il quale mi restituisce bread: cannot read the block (32962): (Input/Output error)
<Carlin0> eugenio, al 99% quell'errore è i disco andato a  escort
<eugenio> non dico di ripeistinare il disco, ma almeno salvare i dati?
<eugenio> Carlin0: almeno i dati?
<Carlin0> eugenio, i backup andrebbero fatti prima del disastro
<eugenio> Carlin0: lo so
<eugenio> ma così è al momento
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> non so che dirti ...
<[Enrico]> eugenio: usa ddrescue per copiare il file system su un disco sano. Se vuoi continuare la conversazione /join #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<REFER> http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/articoli/in-bielorussia-sara-penalmente-punibile-il-parassitismo-7755d35e-c69c-486c-a6e3-1f4bc31c880e.html?refresh_ce Carlin0 pezzo di idiota leggi questa notizia …. ti immagini che se eri te in bielorussia,a quest'ora avevi fatto più ergastoli di totò riina morto in carcere al 41 bis???? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ma t
<REFER> ranquillo,in italia non corri pericoli,c'è MARCO PANISTA coi suoi amici boldriniani che difende te e tutti i parassiti sociali negri accattoni ahahahahahahahahahahah
<REFER> http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/articoli/in-bielorussia-sara-penalmente-punibile-il-parassitismo-7755d35e-c69c-486c-a6e3-1f4bc31c880e.html?refresh_ce Carlin0 pezzo di idiota leggi questa notizia …. ti immagini che se eri te in bielorussia,a quest'ora avevi fatto più ergastoli di totò riina morto in carcere al 41 bis???? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ma t
<REFER> ranquillo,in italia non corri pericoli,c'è MARCO PANISTA coi suoi amici boldriniani che difende te e tutti i parassiti sociali negri accattoni ahahahahahahahahahahah
<vero-enzotib> ? ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahah
<morphoeus> salve a tutti. ubuntu 18 non mi si avvia piu'. potreste suggermi come risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-09
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> volendo usare networkmanager per la configurazione di rete, mi trovo l'ethernet "non gestita"
<sacarde> posso gestirla da nm ?
<Carlin0> sacarde, tu o qualcun altro su chiedi ?
<sacarde> no no, questo e' mio problema...hehe
<sacarde> non vedo l'etherne qui http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/rete1.jpg
<Carlin0> sacarde, se ricordo bene (io uso wicd)  è possibile aggiungere connessioni da nm sia eth che wifi
<Carlin0> cliccando sull'icona , la tua immagine non so da dove esca sinceramente
<sacarde> da nm-connection-editor la vedo... ma non la fa diventare "gestita"
<Carlin0> sacarde, ma la connessione funziona ?
<sacarde> da se, no
<sacarde> devo attivarla a mano io: dhclient ens3
<Carlin0> hai pasticciato ?
<sacarde> mi sa che devo chiedere a chiedi.ubuntu-it, c'e' uno bravo... dice
<Carlin0> sacarde, non ci interessa di chiedi , rispondi alla domanda
<sacarde> scherzavoooo
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> si, ho configurato la rete prima con networkd, poi con netplan
<sacarde> poi rivolevo tornare a nm
<Carlin0> sacarde, da terminale cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<sacarde> li ho commentato tutto tranne la loopback
<Carlin0> se vuoi essere aiutato fai segui quello che ti si chiede
<sacarde> http://termbin.com/ll3g
<Carlin0> sacarde, metti queste 2 righe ...
<sacarde> ti posso dire di una cosa strana tra i servizi?
<Carlin0> sacarde, allow-hotplug enp5s1
<Carlin0> sacarde, iface enp5s1 inet dhcp
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia
<sacarde> va bene che ho enabled: network-manager.service e NetworkManager.service
<sacarde> ho riavviato , ma non cambia
<sacarde> da nmcli ho: ens3 non gestito
<Carlin0> prova a mettere ens3 al posto di quello che ti ho detto prima e riavvia
<sacarde> si, si, avevo messo quello ,
<Carlin0> al posto di enp5s1
<sacarde> l'altro devoice non esiste
<Carlin0> e allora metti enp5s1
<Carlin0> se non esiste come mai appare nel file ?
<sacarde> qualche vecchio retaggio
<Carlin0> beh io proverei
<sacarde> dmesg | grep eth0
<sacarde> ens3 rebamed from eth0
<sacarde> renamed
<Carlin0> la prossima volta prima di fare casini fai backup de file oriignale
<sacarde> wicd gestisce sia l'ethernet che il wireless?
<Carlin0> eth0 non esiste più da anni , cmq ho capito , fai come ti pare
<sacarde> a te se fai "dmesg | grep eth0" non ti compare?
<ryuujin>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<parides> Buona sera, cerco chiarimenti sul programma mythTV.  Ho installato su un vecchio portatile Mythubuntu, ma non riesco a capire come vedere i canali tv.  C'è bisogno di una scheda oppure funziona come kodi con dei flussi video?
<Asunick> Dopo aver installato Ubuntu 18.04 il mio notebook asus non si accende senza il parametro acpi=off però il touchpad e il tasto fn non funzionano. Durante la live funzionavano. Qualcuno sa come posso accendere il computer e fare andare sia il touchpad che il tasto fn?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-10
<Guest33628> Salve ho un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-11
<Aguti> Ciao a tutti. Stamattina ho acceso la mia macchina Ubuntu 18.10 ed ho fatto gli aggiornamenti. Mi ha chiesto di riavviare 3 ora non si avvia più. Suggerimenti?
<mdsd> salve buona domenica a tutti sto avendo problemi con ubuntu 18.04 da quando ho aggiornato alcune app no girano piu praticamente si saranno aggiornate ma penso molto male
<mardel88> ciao a tutti non so come installare rarcrack scompattato su ubuntu 18.04
<ccwcww> ciao a tutti, vorrei installre ubuntu su di una usb da 32gb
<ccwcww> una volta installata la virtual machine, inserito iso, nella procedura d'installazione al tipo di installazione
<ccwcww> mi trova solo il disco fisso , nominato /dev/sda
<kalo90x> ciao a tutti, ma la chat per supporto windows??
<mardel88> ciao a tutti. come faccio a installare un pacchetto su ubuntu 18.04?
<simone> salve buonasera, ho un problema durante l'accensione del pc che non si avvia a meno che non lo spengo e riaccendo piu volte
<simone> dopodiché funziona normalmente, questo però mi sottrae tempo. come posso risolvere?
<simone> qualcuno mi aiuterà?
<FG81> Ciao a tutti
<FG81> Vorrei sapere come installare Ubuntu accanto a Windows 10, ho un Lenovo con modalità UEFI, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-04
<jazsun> ciao a tutti
<jazsun> ho appena installato la 19.10 su un portatile HP ma ho il monitor girato a 180° non capisco dove apportare le modifiche
<jazsun> ciao a tutti
<jazsun> ho appena installato la 19.10 su un portatile HP ma ho il monitor girato a 180° non capisco dove apportare le modifiche
<jazsun> ho appena installato la 19.10 su un portatile HP ma ho il monitor girato a 180° non capisco dove apportare le modifiche
<jazsun> in preferenze non ho orientamento schermo
<vitodoc> xrandr -o inverted
<geggiolo> salve salve
<geggiolo> sto reinstallando ubuntu server
<geggiolo> e nella configurazione della subnet mask mi chiede il formato cidr
<sardonico> dipende dalla tua rete
<geggiolo> se sulla mia macchina faccio ifconfig mi esce solo 255.255.255.0
<geggiolo> e il server va sulla stessa rete
<geggiolo> io ho scritto in quel modo e mi da questo errore
<geggiolo> ho provato ad aggiungere un /24 e mi dice che 192.168.1.90 che è l'ip che voglio mettere non è contenuto nella subnet
<[Enrico]> geggiolo: la subnetmark per /24 è 255.255.255.0. Forse hai sbagliato l'IP del gateway che non è nella stessa subnet?
<[Enrico]> geggiolo: male che vada io ti consiglio di usare l'alternate installer per ubuntu server, che poi è l'installer di debian, funziona molto meglio
<geggiolo> il mio gateway è il router e ha come ip 192.168.1.254
<geggiolo> ora la provo a risolvere così sul server lascio il dhcp e imposto l'indirizzo fisso sul router
<geggiolo> dovrebbe funzionare uguale credo
<Stefanorock> Ciao a tutti
<Stefanorock> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare il flash player su chrome?
<Stefanorock> Per favore 🙂
<Mr_Pan> flash player .... muori!
<Mr_Pan> Stefanorock> sorry troppo irruento :P
<Mr_Pan> Stefanorock> flash é deprecato a cosa ti serve... google non indicizzerá + i siti in flash ...
<Mr_Pan> !pepperflash
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pepperflash'
<Stefanorock> Uso quel pc solo per guardare sport in streaming, purtroppo il sito mi chiede flash player, di conseguenza non vedo nulla
<Stefanorock> siccome pago un abbonamento mi piacerebbe risolvere questo problema
<Mr_Pan> mediaset  ?
<Stefanorock> no
<Stefanorock> ufc tv
<Stefanorock> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> Stefanorock> passa di la per favore
<Stefanorock> va bene grazie 😊
<Francy> Salve, io ho installato sul mio notebook acer aspire E1-530 lubuntu 19.10 ma quando vado a sospendere il pc o a bloccare lo schermo, poi non riesco a riavviare il pc nel senso che mi rimane lo schermo completamente nero e se premo il pulsante di accensione si spegne. Come posso risolvere? Grazie in anticipo.
<Franci> Come si fa a condividere la wifi su lan su Ubuntu 18.04?
<lupetto_60> Buona sera a tutti, ho un problema "video" post aggiornamento alla versione 18.04.3 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vitodoc> qual'è il problema
<lupetto_60> Dopo l'aggiornamento, o meglio, al riavvio successivo (sino a quando sono stato in ubuntu era tutto ok) si verifica uno sfarfallio del monitor e poi si blocca il pc... non c'è modo di fare nulla se non riavviare...
<lupetto_60> ho già provato a entrare con la modalità di ripristino (pacchetti e sistema)... funziona tutto per un paio di minuti e poi parte lo sfarfallio e tutto si blocca
<lupetto_60> Non so davvero cosa sia capitato....
<vitodoc> mmmmm personalemente non ho idea. Prova ad avviare una live di ubuntu per escludere mal funzionamenti da parte dell'hardware.
<lupetto_60> Prima dell'ultimo aggiornamento avevo installato come desktop KDE (kubuntu) ma tutto ha funzionanto per diverse settimane.... ACCC
<lupetto_60> In effetti non ho provato con la live... ho letto sul forum che qualcuno ha risolto passando alla 19.04...
<vitodoc> una lts è più stabile ma fa come credi
<lupetto_60> Anche perchè così non è utilizzabile... SIGH
<lupetto_60> Se passo dal DVD di installazione della 18.04 e tutto funziona sarà possibile ripristinare senza perdere quello che ho già installato? Scusate le domande forse stupide ma sono poco esperto...
<lupetto_60> Sicuramente non è la scheda video (NVidia GeForce GTX780) perchè su Windows10 tutto funziona correttamente...
<vitodoc> quindi su win funziona tutto regolarmente ?
<lupetto_60> SI... infatti adesso sono in windows; ho un dual boot con grub...
<vitodoc> ok non ce bisogno che avii la live
<lupetto_60> Ho paura si siano corrotti i driver NVidia ma non so come ripristinare / cambiare i driver proprietari non riuscendo a accedere a kubuntu
<vitodoc> quando lo schermo inizia a sfarfallare si blocca tutto o ti permette comunque di lavorare?
<lupetto_60> Tutto bloccato... l'unica è spegnere il pc...
<vitodoc> che versione di driver usa ?
<lupetto_60> OPs... non so... quando ho installato per la prima volta la 18.04 si è caricato i suoi driver proprietari... ma davvero non so quali siano...
<lupetto_60> Purtroppo essere inesperti ci rende anche "ignoranti"....
<vitodoc> avvia kubuntu e vedi se riesci ad entrare nella tty premendo ctrl-alt-f2
<lupetto_60> con ctrl-alt.f2 si entra direttamente in modalità termianale?
<vitodoc> sì
<lupetto_60> Se funziona? O meglio se in modalità testo è ok... che posso fare?
<lupetto_60> Innanzi tutto.... ctrl-alt-f2 alla richiesta di password utente o ancora prima?
<vitodoc> quando entri ti chiede di inserire user e pass
<vitodoc> hai modo di stare qui mentre avvi kubuntu ?
<lupetto_60> purtroppo no... o meglio non saprei come fare... il pc è lo stesso...
<vitodoc> dovresti vedere quali driver sono in uso, rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo
<lupetto_60> Approfitto della tua bontà e esperienza.... con quali comandi ? Ammesso che vada in tty...
<vitodoc> per esempio se usi i 390 sicuramente il comando sarà sudo apt autoremove --purge nvidia-driver-390
<vitodoc> e poi per installare di nuovo, sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<lupetto_60> Segno.... e per sapere quali sono?
<lupetto_60> c'è possibilità di chiedere una "lista" o un elenco driver o simili?
<vitodoc> puoi usare inxi, se non lo hai lo installi, sudo apt install inxi e per sapere il driver dai inxi -G
<lupetto_60> WOW... sei stato gentilissimo e molto utile... ci provo.... grazie di cuore vitodoc!
<vitodoc> aspetta
<lupetto_60> dimmi
<vitodoc> in alternativa a inxi puoi usare dpkg -l |grep -i nvidia
<vitodoc> adesso puoi andare xD
<lupetto_60> Rinnovo i ringraziamenti... spero di risolvere ma se anche così non fosse ho imparato qualcosa.
<lupetto_60> Auguro buona serata... provo a smanettare....
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-05
<marco1991> buongiorno, ho provato a installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu in dual boot. L'installazione tutto ok, ma appena vado a lanciare ubuntu tramite grub 2.04, mi esce la dicitura "you need to load kernel first" e non si avvia ubuntu. Non si avvia nemmeno windows da grub
<Maurizio> Buonasera ho Ubuntu18.04 ha sempre funzionato bene ma adesso non si avvia più
<Maurizio> io non sono un esperto di programmazione, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi grazie
<apt-ghetto> Che vuol dire: non si avvia più?
<Maurizio> Ho due partizioni in una ho Ubuntu e in una Win8 all' accensione mi viene la scelta fra i due, Win si apre benissimo mentre Ubuntu non si avvia più viene una schermata violacea poi grigia poi viene la scritta Ubuntu con i pallini inizia a caricare ma poi si blocca
<apt-ghetto> Quando vedi i pallini, prema ESC e dovresti vedere i messaggi del sistema
<Maurizio> ho provato a pigiare diversi tasti compreso esc ma non succede niente
<apt-ghetto> E se premi CTRL+ALT+F5?
<Maurizio> quello ancora non ho provato, ma sembra proprio che non risponda a niente
<apt-ghetto> Prova anche ad avviare un kernel più vecchio
<Maurizio> Attraverso le opzioni di ubuntu ho già provato ma non succede niente
<apt-ghetto> Ti raccommando di avviare una live, salvare i dati importanti e poi fare un chroot e controllare i logfile del sistema installato
<Maurizio> come faccio a salvare i dati se non si avvia?
<apt-ghetto> Puoi avviare una live (chiavetta USB o DVD) e poi puoi accedere il disco e salvare i dati su un'altra chiavetta
<Maurizio> Sscusa ma non sono molto esperto dopo aver avviato la live come faccio ad accedere al disco per salvare i dati?
<apt-ghetto> Apri il filemanager
<Maurizio> scusami ancora ma potresti spiegarmi come aprire il file manager?Grazie
<apt-ghetto> Se usi GNOME: Premi ALT+F2 e scrivi "nautilus", poi premi ENTER
<Maurizio> uso Ubuntu 18.04
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntu 18.04 usa il desktop GNOME
<Maurizio> ah scusa ma su linguaggio linux e programmazione sono proprio a digiuno
<Maurizio> grazie mille per il suggerimento
<apt-ghetto> Non è un problema
<Maurizio> dopo aver salvato i dati reistallo ubuntu?
<apt-ghetto> È probabilmente la soluzione più veloce
<Maurizio> Ok grazie di nuovo
<IanWing> Salve, potrei avere assistenza sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<IanWing> già visto, ma non capisco come fare a rendere bootabile una chiavetta usb
<vitodoc> hai windows ?
<IanWing> si
<vitodoc> usa etcher per creare una pendrive bootabile
<IanWing> grazie mille
<Guest3934> Ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu ma non appare l'icona per il wifi
<IanWing> scusate, sono crashato. Chiedevo, come mai su ubuntu non mi appare l'icona del wifi?
<IanWing> nelle impostazioni trovo "nessun adattatore wifi trovato"
<spiritx> salve , dopo l'istallazione non trova la scheda wifi
<spiritx> come posso risolvere
<domen66> salve. non riesco in alcuna ,maniera a installare ubuntu in dualboot con win 10. ho eseguito tutte le procedure, partizione non allocata,disabilitare secureboot,disattivare avvio rapido etc..ho provato con cdrom esterno, usb, ma niente. anzi,ho provato piu versioni di ubuntu ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. potete darmi una mano? grazie
<gigirock> domen66:ma quando si interrompe l'installazione ?
<domen66> non inizia proprio. e quella volta che si avvia arrivando al punto di dover definire la partizione in cui installarlo, non vede il mio hd
<gigirock> domen66:quando avvii il cd o la chiavetta scegli uefi:chiavetta ?
<domen66> ho provato sia uefi sia legacy, ma non va. un appunto: io ho un lenovo ideapad 330s con inteloptane da 16 gb ed un hdd da un tb.
<gigirock> domen66:quindi non e' un pc il tuo ma un pad
<domen66> notebook 15.6"
<gigirock> domen66:se l'hardware e' particolare bisogna trovare qualcosa di specifico....
<gigirock> domen66:ma la live funziona ?
<domen66> non so. ecco perchè chiedo aiuto. come faccio a sapere quale distro vada bene?
<gigirock> domen66:eh prova su google cerca "linux ideapad 330s"
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-06
<Mr_Pan> LatteNero> hai problemi di connessione ?
<LatteNero> si, chiedo scusa
<LatteNero> scredo sia lo switch
<Maurizio> buonasera ho Ubuntu 18.04 non mi si avvia con metodo regolare. ho 2 partizioni e quella di ubuntu non si apre vi accedo schiacciando ctrl+alt+f5 sta un po poi mi viene il nome chiede la password poi si avvia come faccio per ripristinare l' avvio normale?
<vincenzo> sera
<vincenzo> mi leggete??
<vincenzo> dove devo copiare irc
<vincenzo>  QrZ|Cinema|02 xdcc send #321
<Mr_Pan> vincenzo> si ti leggo
<vincenzo> ciao me pan dove devo copiare irc??
<Mr_Pan> vincenzo> cosa devi copiare ?
<Mr_Pan> questo é il canale di supporto ufficila edi ubuntu e derivate
<Guest33844> Salve vorrei accede a chiedi ubuntu mi ero registrato col nik Domenico ma quando vado su accedi vengo indirizzato su google metto le credenziali per registrarmi ma quando metto la mail mi dicono che è già in uso
<Mr_Pan> Guest33844> ti stai nuovamente registrando ...
<Guest33844> no vorrei accedere per fare una domanda
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Guest33844> non riesco ad accedere a chiedi ubuntu
<Carlin0> Guest33844, dovresti chiedere nel canale #ubuntu-it-web
<Mr_Pan> Guest33844> cliccando su google ti chiede con quale account accedere giusto  ?
<Carlin0> noi qui non possiamo fare altro ...
<Carlin0> Guest33844, in alternativa puoi provare ad esporre il tuo problema con ubuntu qui .... se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<Guest33844> avevo instattalto una stampante rete tramite usb del modem e tutto funzionava con cup, poi ho spento e riacceso il odem ed ora non posso più stampare
<Mr_Pan> Guest33844> quella é una funzione propria del modem niente a che vedere qui .
<Mr_Pan> probabilmente un problema di indirzzamento
<Guest33844> si infatti ci ho pensato la stampante ha indirizzo workgroup//wap
<Guest33844> non riesco ad accedere a chiedi ubuntu pensavo mi chiedessero user e password invece mi rimandano a google poi mi chiedono di registrarmi ma quando la mail mi dicono che è già in uso
<apt-ghetto> Guest33844: Hai creato un account di Google? O hai già un account di Google?
<fabio_cc> !chat | Guest33844 apt-ghetto
<ubot-it> Guest33844 apt-ghetto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<apt-ghetto> Ah, sì, chiedi.ubuntu-it.org non è Ubuntu
<Guest33844> aiuti per la stampante?
<fabio_cc> apt-ghetto, il portale chiedi non riguarda il supporto tecnico ubuntu, qui si supporta l'installazione e l'uso di ubuntu
<apt-ghetto> Guest33844: Puoi fare un ping al stampante?
<Guest33844> cos'è ping?
<apt-ghetto> È utile per vedere, se un device è online/raggiungibile. Per esempio `ping -c4 8.8.8.8` dovrebbe ritornare 4 pacchetti
<apt-ghetto> Ma invece di 8.8.8.8, usa l'indirizzo IP della stampante
<Guest33844> non ho l'ip avevo collegato la stampante alla usb del modem, poi ho installato cup, ho fatto aggiungi stampante e se ricordo bene era stata trovata e installate tutto semplicissimo anche per un imbranato come me, poi mio figlio mi ha fatto spegnere e riaccendere il modem ed ora la stampante no stampa
<Mr_Pan> Guest33844> ti ho giá spiegato perché ... quella della condivisione della stampante su usb é una funzione prorpria del router e ognuno lo fa in modo diverso
<Mr_Pan> qui non ti possiamo aiutare in quel senso
<Guest33844> grazie lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Mr_Pan> Guest33844> che router hai
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-07
<mymmo73> buongiorno a tutti
<mymmo73> ho un problema con un server su cui ho istallato ubuntu
<mymmo73> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> mymmo73> info please
<mymmo73> ok chiedo scusa e grazie per avermi risposto, premetto che non ne capisco niente riguardo linux, seguendo un video ho installato un server web con versione ubuntu 18.04.2 con cpu Intel Xeon Processor 2GHz poi ho installato ispconfig per gestire una paio di siti, fino a ieri pomeriggio è andato tutto bene pio ieri sera mi sono accorto che collegando
<mymmo73> mi ai siti mi restituivano tutti il seguente errore “Error establishing a database connection” lo stesso errore me lo da quando tento di accedere alla macchina e cioè a ispconfig, una cosa che ho fatto di recente è stato quello di installare cerbot per ottenere i certificati ssl per i miei siti..
<Carlin0> mymmo73, stiamo parlando di software che non proviene dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu quindi qui siamo OT prova a chiedere in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | mymmo73
<ubot-it> mymmo73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mymmo73> intendi in questa chat #ubuntu-it-chat?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mymmo73> ok grazie
<lucamastro97> salve ragazzi, qualcuno può darmi una mano? :'(
<Carlin0> !chiedi | lucamastro97
<ubot-it> lucamastro97: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<lucamastro97> va bene, scusate. Ho installato ubuntu 19.10 in dual boot con windows su un dell xps, ma sto riscontrando due problemi piuttosto irritanti e, poichè non sono bravissimo, non ho idea di come risolvere.
<lucamastro97> 1. "nessun adattatore wifi trovato"; 2. se mando il pc in standby (abbassando lo schermo ad esempio) poi non riesco più a sbloccarlo: la schermata rimane nera anche se premo tasti
<Carlin0> lucamastro97, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<lucamastro97> ora sono da un altro pc. in questo modo sono riuscito a collegarmi
<Carlin0> bhe allora non possiamo far nulla se ti colleghi via cavo si poteva vedere che scheda wifi hai
<Carlin0> per la sospenzione non ho idea , non la uso
<lucamastro97> non mi ricordo il comando, ma credo di poter risolvere facilmente grazie a una pennetta
<lucamastro97> indirizzo l'output su un file txt, lo metto sulla pennetta e lo pubblico qui
<lucamastro97> può funzionare? non posso collegarmi via cavo :(
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> mettilo su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<lucamastro97> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7snMt7Rsrj/
<Carlin0> cmq lucamastro97 in linea di massima le LTS sono più stabili ed hanno meno problemi , le altre sono un po "sperimentali"
<Carlin0> lucamastro97, se collegassi quel pc via cavo dovrebbe proporti automaticamente i driver per il wifi
<lucamastro97> uhm bene.. però non so veramente come eliminare la partizione di ubuntu ahhaha ci ho provato ieri in un momento ti rabbia, e ho fallito miseramente: mi sento nabbo :(
<lucamastro97> il problema è che non ho nemmeno l'attacco del cavo al pc
<Carlin0> in alternativa ti linko una guida ma senza connessione non tutti riescono
<Carlin0> !bcm | lucamastro97 la tua scheda è bcm 4352
<ubot-it> lucamastro97 la tua scheda è bcm 4352: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<lucamastro97> grazie ma dubito che funzionerà.. ieri ne ho seguite parecchie, e in tutte ho dovuto interrompere al momento di "sudo apt install <qualcosa>"
<lucamastro97> grazie, ci provo comunque
<Carlin0> sudo apt richiede la connessione
<Carlin0> nella guida che ti ho linkato c'è un paragrafo per fare senza
<Carlin0> ma non a tutti funziona
<lucamastro97> va bene.. ma vale la pena provare anche se la mia scheda non è tra quelle nella sezione "schede supportate"?
<Carlin0> se non è in elenco non so , anche perchè ci sono diversi driver
<Carlin0> lucamastro97, leggendo un po in giro "sembra" che la tua scheda dovrebbe andare coi driver proprietari , ma nulla di ufficiale
<lucamastro97> uhm.. ed è un problema?
<Carlin0> no prova e vedi...
<Carlin0> con la guida che ti ho linkato
<lucamastro97> ok ho scaricato i vari pacchetti lì indicati, ora sto per istallarli
<Carlin0> i driver sta proprietari dovrebbero essere quelli giusti ma il condizionale è d'obbligo
<lucamastro97> va bene
<lucamastro97> ti aggiorno
<lucamastro97> sembra una cosa lunga..
<lucamastro97> "installazione in attesa..."
<Carlin0> dipende da cpu e ram quello
<lucamastro97> allora credo ci sia qualcosa che non va
<lucamastro97> i7 4 gB
<lucamastro97> ancora non parte.. facevo prima su macchina virtuale :(
<Carlin0> installi da app grafica ?
<Carlin0> o da terminale ?
<lucamastro97> attualmente si.. da terminale non so come fare
<Carlin0> c'è scritto nella guida
<lucamastro97> damn me lo sono perso
<Carlin0> vabbè hai messo tutti i pacchetti in unacartella ?
<lucamastro97> sisi ecco sto facendo.. erano tutti su scrivania
<Carlin0> ok apri il terminale e fai
<lucamastro97> comunque ora stavo installando bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> cd Scrivania
<lucamastro97> è comparso un messaggio
<Carlin0> con la S maiuscola
<lucamastro97> "your system has UEFI secure boot enabled. ..."
<Carlin0> devi disabilitare il secure boot prima
<Carlin0> se no ti blocca il caricamento di nuovi moduli nel kernel
<Carlin0> dopo cd Scrivania
<Carlin0> fai sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<lucamastro97> e come lo disabilito?
<Carlin0> e (in teoria) dovrebbe installarti tutto
<Carlin0> dal bios ... ma ogni pc è diverso
<lucamastro97> il problema è che entro nel bios di windows
<lucamastro97> controllo.. ricordavo di averlo disabilitato lì
<Carlin0> il bios è de pc non è di windows
<lucamastro97> bene
<lucamastro97> lol
<lucamastro97> sempre più nabbo
<lucamastro97> l'ho disabilitato
<lucamastro97> ora provo
<lucamastro97> sudo apt install *.db su Scrivania gira?
<Carlin0> fai sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<lucamastro97> sto usando il tuo comando
<lucamastro97> si quello
<Carlin0> se non da errori ...
<lucamastro97> ok dovrebbe aver finito
<lucamastro97> nessun errore
<lucamastro97> reboot?
<Carlin0> riavvia e vedi se va
<Carlin0> si
<lucamastro97> *_*
<lucamastro97> funziona
<lucamastro97> mamma mia vorrei troppo offrirti una birra adesso per sdebitarmi
<Carlin0> ottimo
<Carlin0> ora devo andare , se hai problemi torna pure a trovarci
<Carlin0> ciao :)
<lucamastro97> grazie mille
<lucamastro97> buona serata
<lucamastro97> :)
<gianfry> ciao
<badesbabidi> ciao posso chiedere delle info qui?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<badesbabidi> ok. Allora ho un problema con il dual-boot. Sto cercando di installare windows accanto ad ubuntu 18.04 ma purtroppo mi compare l'errore : "mpossibile installare windows nel disco. E' possibile che l'hardware del computer in uso non supporti l'avvio di questo disco. Verificare che il controller del disco sia abilitato nel menù del BIOS"
<Carlin0> badesbabidi, qui diamo supporto a ubuntu non a windows
<badesbabidi> infatti si tratta di ubuntu dual boot
<Carlin0> si tratta che devi installare win
<badesbabidi> il problema credo che sia relativo al bootloader
<Carlin0> ubuntu funziona ?
<badesbabidi> si certo vorrei installare windows con ubuntu, ma il problema è sorto installando ubuntu
<badesbabidi> ora non riesco più ad installare windows e non riesco a capire a quale impostazione di ubuntu è dovuto
<Carlin0> se  ubuntu è tutto ok per il resto non possiamo aiutarti qui , io poi meno che meno , non uso windows da 9/10 anni
<Carlin0> !windows | badesbabidi
<ubot-it> badesbabidi: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<badesbabidi> ma almeno la conoscenza di grub e grub4dos
<badesbabidi> riesci ad aiutarmi
<badesbabidi> perchè è quello il mio problema
<Carlin0> inutile ripetersi rileggi quanto ti ho detto
<badesbabidi> ah ok posto il messaggio sul canale windows
<badesbabidi> grazie
<piravi> Cari tutti, ho un aspire 3 e ho installato ubuntu. Non funziona il tap to touch... devo cliccare in modo deciso. Qualcuno ha consigli su come risolvere questo problemino?
<danielextoo> Buonasera
<danielextoo> Ho un problema, non ricordo più la password del mio xubuntu e inoltre volendola cambiare non riesco ad accedere al grub. Cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Carlin0> spiega anche come accedere al grub
<danielextoo> Lho già letta in precedenza
<danielextoo> Ma quando vado a terminale per il cambio della password mi chiede di inserire la vecchia
<danielextoo> Quindi credo che dovrei accedere al grub per cambiarla
<danielextoo> Ma all'avvio cliccando shift non si apre
<Carlin0> leggila con più attenzione
<danielextoo> Lho letta con più attenzione
<danielextoo> La procedura a terminale mi chiede di inserire la vecchia password che ovviamente non conosco
<danielextoo> Cosa posso fare?
<samsepiol> oggi in universita ho avuto problemi a connettermi alla rete "eduroam", la si trova in svariate universita italiane e non. La rete e WPA Enterprise e le istruzioni sul sito dell'universita sono piuttosto datate: https://noc.unipr.it/public/wifi/come_collegarsi_wpa risalgono infatti a ubuntu 9.10... in sostanza dopo un riavvio riesco a connettermi, la connessione rimane attiva per qualche minuto
<samsepiol> e poi cade, e non mi lascia riconnettere fino a che non riavvio o non faccio ripartire da terminale il network-manager la mia scheda wifi: BCM4352Z
<gigirock> samsepiol:prova a eliminare ipv6 spesso risolve
<danielextoo> Ciao
<danielextoo> Ho installato xubuntu sul mio pc
<danielextoo> Xubuntu 19.04
<gigirock> up
<gigirock> danielextoo:1910 era meglio
<danielextoo> Dopo un po' di tempo ho degli errori e voglio formattare
<gigirock> danielextoo:e chi te lo vieta ?
<danielextoo> Ma volendo creare una chiavetta usb con immagine ISO, non mi ricordo la password
<gigirock> che password '
<gigirock> che password ?
<danielextoo> La password del mio username
<Carlin0> danielextoo, ti ho già postato la guida
<danielextoo> Si ma non funziona quella guida
<Carlin0> se lo dici tu ...
<danielextoo> Mi chiede di inserire la vecchia password per crearne una nuova
<danielextoo> Mi sa che devo accedere al grub
<danielextoo> Ma all'avvio non si apre
<samsepiol> gigirock: ho provato, non ha funzionato, ho appena trovato un thread sulla wiki di arch linux che sembra aver individuato il problema nell utilizzo di dhcpcd e consiglia di utilizzare invece dhclient, avete mai provato? vi sono differenze/problemi di compatibilita tra i due? cambia qualcosa?
<Carlin0> perchè tu non leggi attentamente  danielextoo
<danielextoo> Puo essere che non so eseguire i comandi
<danielextoo> Comunque
<danielextoo> Come posso aprire il grub all'avvio?
<Carlin0> danielextoo, sei entrato in modalità ripristino come scritto sulla guida ?
<gigirock> samsepiol:no non ho mai provato e non so quale sia la differenza tra i due ma provare penso costi poco.....
<danielextoo> No, come si entra in modalità ripristino?
<samsepiol> sisi domani infatti ci do un occhiata, se interessasse a qualcuno questo e il thread con qualche istruzione in piu: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=230963&p=2
<Carlin0> leggi la guida danielextoo  ...
<danielextoo> Mi rimandi il link?
<danielextoo> Grazie
<Carlin0> quella che ti ho linkato un'ora fa
<samsepiol> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<danielextoo> Dalla guida mi dice di entrare nel grub premendo esc all avvio
<danielextoo> Ma purtroppo non si apre il grub premendo esc
<danielextoo> Di apre un sottoinsieme del Bios
<vitodoc> danielextoo: reinstalla e fai prima
<gigirock> danielextoo:no non reinstallare e' da nerd perdenti
<vitodoc> se devi recuperare qualcosa lo puoi fare da live
<danielextoo> Come faccio a reinstallare? Non ho la chiavetta di avvio
<gigirock> danielextoo:premi esc quando il tuo pc hp ha gia' caricato.... altrimenti vai nel menu del pc
<gigirock> danielextoo:hai solo ubuntu in quel pc ?
<danielextoo> Dovrei avere anche windows
<gigirock> dovresti
<danielextoo> Come faccio ad accedere a windows che ho sotto?
<gigirock> danielextoo:questo e' un canale serio non si possono fare allusioni sessuali
<danielextoo> Esatto... auaauau
<danielextoo> Ho pensato anche che potrei accedere a windows che ho dentro... non sotto ok?
<danielextoo> Ma come?
<danielextoo> Come ripristinare windows?
<gigirock> danielextoo:per prima cosa devi accedere al menu del grub per poter entrare in modalita' di recupero
<danielextoo> Eh questo è il problema
<gigirock> danielextoo:ma se non fai niente cosa succede carica ubuntu ?
<danielextoo> Si carica ubuntu normalmente
<danielextoo> Posso accedere al grub da qui? Cioè da acceso?
<gigirock> danielextoo:e allora .... una volta che ti chiede la password premi alt f2 e entri in un terminale
<gigirock> danielextoo:dal terminale sudo update-grub
<danielextoo> Se faccio sudo updatw-grub mi chiede la password
<gigirock> che non sai ....
<danielextoo> Esatto
<gigirock> ctrl alt f2
<danielextoo> Ok mi porta in una schermata nera dove c'è scritto login
<danielextoo> E mi sa che devo digitare la password
<danielextoo> Cosa faccio adesso?
<gigirock> niente scrivi exit
<danielextoo> Exit?
<danielextoo> E poi? Invio?
<gigirock> danielextoo:si al boot mi sa che devi premere shift per vedere
<gigirock> danielextoo:il grub menu
<danielextoo> Ho fatto exit e invio
<danielextoo> Mi esce una scritta sotto con scritto password:...
<samsepiol> danielextoo: come te la cavi con l'inglese?
<danielextoo> Bene
<samsepiol> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-hack-ubuntu-password/
<gigirock> danielextoo:niente devi riavviare e provare con shift o esc ad entrare nel menu grub...
<danielextoo> Comunque anche premendo shift all'avvio non si apre il grub
<vitodoc> esc o shift
<danielextoo> Ho già fatto
<samsepiol> dovrebbe esserci anche un video che spiega come fare
<vitodoc> premi sempre se non parte con uno prova con l'altro
<vitodoc> deve entrare per forza
<danielextoo> Ok vedo in video...
<danielextoo> Cmq premendo shift mi esce per un secondo grub loading ma poi non si apre
<danielextoo> Guardo il video e ritorno
<danielextoo> A dopo grazie
<samsepiol> non ho capito  bene, per registrarmi al canale devo mandare il messaggio "/msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email" qua sulla chat?
<gigirock> samsepiol:no ti devi registrare sul server freenode come utente poi puoi andare nel canale che vuoi
<gigirock> samsepiol:non ti registri solo su un canale....
<gigirock> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<danielextoo> Ciao
<danielextoo> Ho guardato il video,ma nulla, in pratica dice di installare virtualbox ma non avendo la password non posso installarlo
<danielextoo> Caspita
<danielextoo> Comunque
<vitodoc> danielextoo: devi entrare nel grub, non c'è altro modo
<gigirock> danielextoo:reboota e usa shift o esc
<vitodoc> tenta e ritenta finchè non riesci.
<danielextoo> Ho scaricato anche un ISO di xubuntu per creare una nuova chiavetta usb avviabile
<danielextoo> Ma come posso fare per crearla?
<danielextoo> Ho letto di unetbootin
<vitodoc> non è buono
<vitodoc> e buggato
<danielextoo> Ah ok
<vitodoc> e se non ti accetta la pass non puoi usarlo
<danielextoo> Già, solita storia
<danielextoo> Come posso fare per creare una chiavetta avviabile in altro modo?
<vitodoc> su un altro pc funzionante usando etcher
<danielextoo> Già, ma non ho un altro pc, purtroppo solo tablet
<danielextoo> Android
<danielextoo> Con Android non c'è nulla?
<vitodoc> non saprei, esula dalla mia competenza
<gigirock> ma etcher chiede la password di root ?
<danielextoo> Già, va bene ragazzi grazie, provo a ribootare di continuo
<vitodoc> etcher per win
<danielextoo> Oppure come potrei fare per lanciare windows che ho di serie nel pc?
<danielextoo> Dovrei averlo in un altra partizione all'interno del pc
<vitodoc> è sullo stesso hd o su partizione ?
<vitodoc> scusa ho scritto una boiata
<vitodoc> e su un altro hd o su partizione ?
<danielextoo> È sullo stesso harddisk del pc
<vitodoc> devi accedere al grub per farlo partire
<vitodoc> e siamo sempre lì
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-08
<vitodoc> se fosse stato su un altro hd bastava mettere come prima boot l'hd di win
<danielextoo> Da ignorante... premendo più volte il tasto di accensione del pc
<gigirock> danielextoo:se e' un sistema uefi dovresti poter scegliere il boot dal menu del bios..................
<danielextoo> Dovrebbe andare tipo in errore e farmi ripristinare windows
<danielextoo> Che boiata mondiale scusa
<gigirock> danielextoo:dal terminale scrivi efibootmgr
<danielextoo> Non me lo da
<danielextoo> Dice non trovato
<gigirock> damned
<danielextoo> E mi dice di installarlo con sudo...
<danielextoo> Cmq se accedo al bios
<danielextoo> Uefi
<gigirock> eh allora prova df -h
<danielextoo> Ok provo
<danielextoo> Ok
<danielextoo> Mi da una serie di righe
<danielextoo> Ma non capisco
<danielextoo> Cosa devo vedere?
<gigirock> df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 danielextoo ti ritorna un link copialo qui
<danielextoo> Ok il link è  :  https://termbin.com/help
<danielextoo> Ho sbagliato
<danielextoo> Il link è  https://termbin.com/hdlg
<danielextoo> Ok
<gigirock> no ... ma non puoi fare copia incolla ?
<danielextoo> No sto su smartphone
<gigirock> e allora leggi bene quell'indirizzo
<danielextoo> Riscrivo
<gigirock> ma non capisco perche' non usi il pc per parlare con me ?
<danielextoo> https://termbin.com/hdlg
<vitodoc> gigirock: il secondo link è giusto
<danielextoo> Questo e
<gigirock> vitodoc:e' scomparso ?
<vitodoc> forse sta accedendo da pc
<danielextoo> C'è qualcuno?
<gigirock> danielextoo:siamo qui
<danielextoo> Ok che si fa adesso con sto link?
<gigirock> danielextoo:con quel link abbiamo appurato che non hai uefi e tantomeno windows su quel disco
<danielextoo> Ah ok
<gigirock> danielextoo:quindi domani mattina ti procuri una chiavetta e via... fai nuova installazione tanto non avevi dati importanti su quel pc vero ?
<danielextoo> La chiavetta già ce l'ho... ho anche l'uso
<danielextoo> ISO
<danielextoo> Ma come la metto sulla chiavetta?
<gigirock> danielextoo: scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat che andiamo nell'altro canale
<danielextoo> Non ho cose importanti posso già formattare
<danielextoo> Ho scritto ma mi da un messaggio che dice :   bash: /j: No such file or directory
<gigirock> danielextoo:devi scrivere quel comando sulla riga della chat !
<danielextoo> Ok
<amdrea90> buon giorno a tutti
<amdrea90> è da un paio di giorni che provo a installare su chiavetta usb
<Mr_Pan> bene
<amdrea90> ho provato a usare rufu, LinuxLive USB Creator 2.9.4, Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.8.9 etc etc
<amdrea90> ma nessum 9 wiesomSW
<amdrea90> ma nesun SW è ruscito ad installarlo
<Mr_Pan> amdrea90> installi da windows. Usa balena etcher
<danielextoo> ciao
<Mr_Pan> prima controlla MD5 della iso che hai scaricato
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<danielextoo> sul mio computer ho su installato xubuntu
<danielextoo> adesso devo formattare
<danielextoo> ho creato una usb avviabile con la iso di lubuntu
<danielextoo> ma al bios non me la legge
<danielextoo> cosa posso fare?
<danielextoo> la usb avviabile l'ho creata con rufus
<danielextoo> forse devo crearla in altro modo?
<Mr_Pan> riavvia e poi premi il tasto che sul tuo pc permette la scelta della periferica di avvio (normalmente F12)
<Mr_Pan> danielextoo> prova ad usare Balena Etcher per creare la usb avviabile
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<danielextoo> ok grazie provo a risentirci
<danielextoo> ciao
<danielextoo> ho creato la usb avviabile con balena etcher
<danielextoo> ma mi da un errore
<danielextoo> e comunque dal bios non mi legge la usb
<danielextoo> forse prima di crearla devo formattare la usb
<danielextoo> e poi crearla con balena etcher?
<danielextoo> sto provando a formattarla dal prompt dei comandi
<danielextoo> è giusto?
<danielextoo> oppure devo far partire la mia iso avviabile con lubuntu dal grub e non dal bios? (sul pc da formattare ho installato su xubuntu)
<danielextoo> attendo notizie
<danielextoo> grazie
<vitodoc> danielextoo: deve partire dal bios
<vitodoc> quale errore di esce ?
<danielextoo> ok balena etcher mi da questa dicitura alla fine: 1 failed device (source and destination checksums do not match)
<danielextoo> al completamento
<vitodoc> Se ricordo bene hai un hp e la scorciatoia per accedere alle periferiche di boot dovrebbe essere f9. Quindi appena avvii il pc premi f9 con pendrive già inserita
<danielextoo> ho un asus
<vitodoc> ok come non detto
<danielextoo> nella sezione boot del bios non compare la usb da me creata
<danielextoo> come posso fare?
<vitodoc> Se non riesci a fare il boot da usb ti conviene montare la iso su DVD, mi raccomando a rendere il DVD bootabile.
<danielextoo> posso  montare il dvd sempre con balena etcher?
<vitodoc> No, con un normale software per masterizzazione.
<danielextoo> tipo?
<vitodoc> qualsiasi
<danielextoo> ok provo a risentirci
<danielextoo> grazie
<danielextoo> saluti
<danielextoo> Ciao ragazzi, grazie sono riuscito ad installare lubuntu
<danielextoo> Ora ho un problemino
<danielextoo> Quando clicco sull'icona dal mio modem fritzbox, non mi fa inserire la password
<danielextoo> Dopo un primo tentativo errato
<danielextoo> Come posso fare?
<danielextoo> Non capisco in inglese
<danielextoo> Come posso fare ad inserire la password del mio wifi?
<saxlove> salve a tutti
<saxlove> vorrei installare linux su un eepc asus...che versione mi consigliate? e come trovarla?
<Mr_Pan> saxlove> eepc 1 gb di ram al massimo 2 processore fiacco ....
<Mr_Pan> piú di lubuntu non puoi metterci su
<Mr_Pan> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<saxlove> scarico l'ISO su una chiavetta e faccio il boot da usb?
<saxlove> o c'è bisogno di qualcos'altro?
<Mr_Pan> iso non devi copirala devi installarla su usb con un programma
<Mr_Pan> iso non devi copirala devi installarla su usb con un programma  ß
<Mr_Pan> sei da windows ora ?
<Mr_Pan> usa etcher
<saxlove> che programma?
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<saxlove> uso mac attualmente
<saxlove> grazie mille...provo subito
<danielextoo> Ciao
<danielextoo> Ho appena installato lubuntu
<danielextoo> Purtroppo quando inserisco la password al mio router non si connette, perché?
<Mr_Pan> danielextoo> intendi la password della tua rete wifi ...
<danielextoo> Esatto
<danielextoo> È quella giusta sono sicuro
<Mr_Pan> ma prova a connettersi o no   ?
<danielextoo> E con un routerino webpocket della Tre invece funziona
<danielextoo> Mentre invece con il wifi di casa non funziona
<danielextoo> Quando inserisco la password
<Mr_Pan> sei sicuro ce la ppassword che scrivi sia corretta!?
<danielextoo> Si si
<danielextoo> L'ho testata sullo smartphone
<Mr_Pan> ma prova a connettersi o no   ?
<danielextoo> Si prova, ma mi dice un messaggio negativo
<Mr_Pan> danielextoo> che messaggio ... password errata o cosa
<danielextoo> Connection lost
<Mr_Pan> che non vuole dire che la password non é corretta ma che ha perso la connessione
<danielextoo> Mentre con l'altro routerino mi dice connection establiches
<Mr_Pan> forse prblemi con la scheda wifi dal tuo pc
<danielextoo> Si ma con l'altro routerino funziona
<danielextoo> Cosa posso fare?
<danielextoo> Devo mica installare qualche driver?
<Mr_Pan> che scheda wiifi monta il tuo pc  ?
<danielextoo> Non so, ma ti ripeto con il routerino esterno della 3 (webpoket) funziona
<danielextoo> Cosa posso fare?
<danielextoo> Ragazzi ciao
<danielextoo> Ricontatto perché non so proprio come fare
<danielextoo> Però ho visto che dal PC non entra nemmeno nel pannello di controllo del router
<danielextoo> Che problema c'è secondo voi?
<vitodoc> che router hai ?
<danielextoo> Fritzbox 7490
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danielextoo> ciao
<danielextoo> ho formattato il pc e installato xubuntu 19.10 ma cancellando il disco
<danielextoo> adesso non mi si connette ad internet
<danielextoo> temo devo installare i driver della scheda di rete
<danielextoo> si possono installare con xubuntu?
<danielextoo> o devo passare a windos?
<danielextoo> hello?
<David77> ma xubuntu funziona?
<David77> ma xubuntu funziona?
<danielextoo> si
<danielextoo> funziona xubuntu
<danielextoo> ma quando vado a cliccare  ed inserire la password del wifi
<danielextoo> non entra
<David77> ma via ethernet funziona?
<danielextoo> credo di si
<danielextoo> si funziona con ethernet
<David77> se ti prende il wifi e funziona via cavo vuol dire che sono già installati i driver. ma perché non hai installato un LTS che ha un supporto di 3 anni?
<danielextoo> forse devo installare il modem?
<David77> la 19.10 ha un supporto di soli 9 mesi
<danielextoo> non lo sapevo
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<danielextoo> ok
<David77> l'ultima versione LTS di xubuntu è la 18.04
<danielextoo> ma adesso perchè digitando la password del mio modem di casa , non entra?
<danielextoo> ah chiedo scusa
<David77> forse è un bug della 19.10 non saprei. https://xubuntu.org/
<David77> Xubuntu 18.04 LTS was released in April 2018. The LTS release is supported until April 2021
<danielextoo> forse dopo la password , mi chiede l'autenticazione di xubuntu
<danielextoo> può darsi?
<David77> la password wifi dipende dal tipo di sicurezza che hai sul wifi
<danielextoo> ho wpa e wpa2 credo
<danielextoo> non ne capisco
<danielextoo> prima di formattare funzionava
<David77> hai messo come impostazione 'sicurezza wi-fi' WPA e WPA2 Personal? io ho xubuntu LTS
<danielextoo> si
<David77> non so se hai un DHCP o un IP fisso. dipende da quello che hai sul router
<danielextoo> non ne capisco
<danielextoo> caspita
<danielextoo> non so cosè il dhcp
<danielextoo> comunque ho un indirizzo ip dove mi fa accedere al pannello del modem
<David77> il wifi è uguale per tutti i sistemi operativi. ma comunque se ti chiede la password vuol dire che il driver è installato. visto che hai cancellato il disco a questo punto ti consiglio di installare la 18.04 :-)
<David77> !dhcp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dhcp'
<danielextoo> a dopo , provo a smanettare e vedo se risolvo
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<David77> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<danielextoo> grazie ragazzi, sono riuscito ad entrare nel wifi
<danielextoo> dovevo soltanto inserire la password di default
<danielextoo> a risentirci
<danielextoo> viva ubuntu
<David77> ciao
<David77> prego
<danielextoo> ciao ragazzi
<danielextoo> una domanda
<danielextoo> che antivirus posso installare su xubuntu 19,10?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-09
<yonda> buongiorno! ho recentemente installato ubuntu 19.10 (ahime) e quando abbasso lo schermo del mio portatile xps o lo mando in blocco mi risulta impossibile sbloccarlo. soluzioni?
<vito> salve a tutti
<vito> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Guest95372> non quando ho installato il sistema operativo non mi sono salvato la password utile per root e sudo
<Guest95372> vi chiedo un grande aiuto
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Guest95372> mi potete indicare come risolvere il problema?
<Carlin0> segui la guida attentamente
<Guest95372> ci ho provato molte volte però mi chiede sempre la password che non ricordo
<Carlin0> perchè in realtà non la segui la fai di testa tua
<Guest95372> se entro in grub e vado in root
<Guest95372> mi chiede sempre la famosa password
<Carlin0> devi entrare in modalità ripristino come indicato nella guida
<Carlin0> è inutile che continui per giorni a chiedere la stessa cosa a cui ti è già stata indicata la soluzione
<gigirock> Guest95372:ma e' tuo il pc ?
<Guest95372> certo che è il mio
<Guest95372> gigirock oggi è la prima volta che accedo
<gigirock> Guest95372:ci sono dati importanti che non puoi perdere su quel disco ?
<gnano> ciao a tutti, ho installato arch linux e ubuntu in quest'ordine. Grub dopo l'installazione non mi trovava arch linux, ho provato a fare un boot-repair ma niente
<Mr_Pan> gnano> funziona ubuntu  ?
<gnano> questo è il pastebin di boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wrff5Tdgnk/
<Mr_Pan> gnano> funzioan ubuntu
<gnano> Si ubuntu funziona
<Mr_Pan> ?
<Mr_Pan> perfetto quindi sei a posto
<Mr_Pan> questo é il cnale ufficiale di supporto per ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> tutto il resto non posso aiutarti
<gigirock> gnano:hai messo arch in una partizione estesa mbr.... non sara' cosi' felice il kernel.....
<Wojin> Buonpomeriggio a tutti ragazzi. Avrei bisogno di un aiuto per l'installazione del pacchetto asleap su Ubuntu 19.10. Ho scaricato il pacchetto con il comando git clone e inserito l'url, ma quando mi sposto nella directory e do il comando make per l'installazione mi restituisce un errore
<Carlin0> Wojin, qui diamo supporto solo a software proveniente dai repo ufficiali , chiedi in -chat
<Carlin0> !chat | Wojin
<ubot-it> Wojin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wojin> scusate. provvedo subito. e grazie mille ^_^
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-10
<badesbabidi> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di supporto per formattare un hard disk, da cui ho per sbaglio eliminato tutte le partizioni. Poi ho fatto un wipe con gpated live cd da terminale, con dev/zero
<badesbabidi> ora non riesco a formattare il pc con un nuovo sitema operativo
<badesbabidi> qualcuno riesce a darmi consigli
<Mr_Pan> badesbabidi> se installi ubuntu ci pensa lui a creare le partizioni
<cesare> Buongiorno,su un vecchio pc cosa consigliate di installare grazie
<Carlin0> cesare, che pc ? che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video?
<Carlin0> scappato
<yonda> salve, ho ubuntu 19.10 in dual boot con windows 10 su un xps. ho notato che sulla partizione ubuntu non avviene la riproduzione audio, mentre su windows funziona bene. il sistema ubuntu mi permette di alzare/abbassare il volume con gli opportuni tasti, ma comunque non cambia il risultato: l'audio non viene riprodotto.. soluzioni?
<Mr_Pan> youapri terminale e controlla alsamixer
<Mr_Pan> non devi avere nessun canale con MM (mute)
<Mr_Pan> e devi accertarti che i livelli siano sopra lo zero
<Mr_Pan> poi salva la configurazione e riprova
<Mr_Pan> hai il latop connesso a monitor esterno/tv ?  in quel caso potresti avere audio indirizzato sul monitor esterno ...
<Mr_Pan> instllla/lancia pavucontrol dal menu grafico e controlla
<yonda> "non devi avere nessun canale con MM (mute) ", ho tutti "00"
<yonda> "e devi accertarti che i livelli siano sopra lo zero " non mi fa aumentare nè con le frecce, nè con il tasto +
<yonda> il laptot non è connesso a monitor esterno/tv
<Mr_Pan> yonda> si guarda la barra colorata..
<Mr_Pan> younda andiamo con ordine
<yonda> scusami sono un po' nabbo
<Mr_Pan> master cosa hai  ?
<yonda> master?
<Mr_Pan> per spostarti da un canale all'altzro del mixer usa la frecce <> e su/giu per il volume
<Mr_Pan> alsamixer il primo canale si chiama master di solito
<Mr_Pan> yonda> io non vedo mi devi dare info il + precise possibili
<yonda> primo canale si chiama: <S/PDIF>
<yonda> sopra c'è un quadrato verde [00]
<Mr_Pan> si sei sicuro sia il primo  ?
<yonda> si
<Mr_Pan> vai tutto a sinistra per favore
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> s/pdif ok
<Mr_Pan> avanti il prossimo
<Mr_Pan> sucsa il alto a sinistra
<Mr_Pan> scheda processore vista    cosahai scritto  ?
<yonda> scheda: HDA Intel HDMI
<yonda> processore: Intel broadwell HDMI
<Mr_Pan> ecco ...
<yonda> Vista: Riproduzione
<Mr_Pan> hdmi ... quella é la parte audio che esce attraverso la hdmi ...
<yonda> eh lo sospettavo
<Mr_Pan> vediamo se ti da qualche altra scheda
<yonda> ma non ho niente connesso
<Mr_Pan> premi f6
<yonda> - (predefinita)
<Mr_Pan> che scelte ti propone
<yonda> 0 HDA Intel HDMI
<yonda> Inserire il nome del device
<Mr_Pan> seleziona predefinita
<Mr_Pan> ripartiamo con i canali del mixer
<yonda> non è cambiato nulla
<Mr_Pan> ok mi devi dire gli altri
<yonda> ok
<yonda> i canali sono: s/pdif, s/pdif 1; s/pdif 2; s/pdif 3; s/pdif 4
<yonda> con poca fantasia xd
<Mr_Pan> yoNio nella mio alsamixer vedo anche
<Mr_Pan> master headphone speaker pcm mic boost
<Mr_Pan> che sono quelli che servono a te
<yonda> c'è un modo per postare uno screen?
<Mr_Pan> per quello ti chiedo di nuovo sei sicuro che spdif sia il primo canale é molto strano
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yonda> https://prnt.sc/puyp38
<yonda> eccola
<yonda> scusami per il tempo
<Mr_Pan> youda terminale dai questo comando
<Mr_Pan> aplay -l
<Mr_Pan> incolla qui il risultato
<yonda> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qfFtMwSR4Y/
<Mr_Pan> youche modello hai esattamente   ?
<yonda> del pc dici?
<yonda> XPS 13 9343 (XPS 13 9343)
<yonda> :\
<yonda> @Mr_Pan grazie lo stesso, ora devo staccare
<yonda> ciao
<xth3k5> ciao il wifi non mi funziona piu
<xth3k5> the wifi doen t work anymore
<xth3k5> cosa devo fare . ho ubuntu 180403 lts 64 bit
<xth3k5> what I have to do? I have an ubuntu 18.04.03 lts 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<xth3k5> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> xth3k5> e che scheda monta il tuo pc  ?    prima funzionava?  cosa hai fatto  ?
<xth3k5> ilpotatile è un Toshiba Satellite con questo processore AMD® A6-5200 apu with radeon(tm) hd graphics × 4
<Mr_Pan> e che scheda wifi monta?
<xth3k5> non riesco a trocarla
<xth3k5> trovarla
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net
<Mr_Pan> xth3k5> ha mai funzionato   ?
<xth3k5> ha empre funzionato senza problemi
<xth3k5> sempre
<xth3k5> lspci | grep -i net
<xth3k5> 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<xth3k5> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8172 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)
<Carlin0> xth3k5, hai altri sistemi operativi oltre a ubuntu su quel pc ?
<xth3k5> no
<Carlin0> xth3k5, che ubuntu usi ?
<Carlin0> 18.04 ora ho letto
<Carlin0> il dubbio è : se ha smesso di funzionare di colpo e senza motivo potrebbe essersi rotta
<xth3k5> ok lo porto a far controllare se altro non si puo fare
<yonda> salve ho installato ubuntu 18.04 lts, e non mi riproduce audio se non in hdmi.. soluzioni?
<yonda> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> yonda, su impostazioni di sistema -> audio -> uscita puoi scegliere il dispositivo per l'uscita audio
<yonda> c'è solo uscita dummy
<yonda> :(
<yonda> sto provando a seguire una guida che richiede un reboott
<yonda> provo e vi aggiorno
<fabio_cc> yonda, attenzione con le guide prese dal web
<fabio_cc> andato
<yonda> fabio_cc niente.. ora tra le varie uscite c'è solo HDMI/DisplayPort-Audio interno
<yonda> è possibile che il modello della mia scheda audio sia "Intel Broadwell HDMI"?
<yonda> sto impazzendo
